# Grand Californian Super Thread



## DmaxHawk

Edited: 11/7/13

Well lately I've been seeing a lot of questions being asked about the Grand Californian, and since I will be staying there in March, I thought it would be helpful to make an information super thread about it. So if anyone has any specs on the building, room related information, or general tips or info, feel free to post it up. I'll try to update this thread when new stuff comes in. 

Starting off, here is what I have so far...​*
Whats new with the Superthread?
Added the view of room 5518 in "various room views" section​*
*The Grand Californian*​ 










*Address:
1600 S. Disneyland Drive
Anaheim, CA 92802
Phone: 714-635-2300*


*Hotel Brochure*



*Misc Hotel Info*
*

Concierge Lounge​
Concierge Lounge Info and Pics Part 1​*
*Concierge Lounge Info and Pics Part 2​*

*Entrance Information*



*How Far is the Walk?*



*Maps/Blueprints*
*All of the maps found on this thread can be found 
HERE..*




*Pictures​**Various Room Pictures​*
*Grand Californian Villas 1​*
*Grand Californian Villas 2​*
*Grand Californian Villas and Studios​*
*Grand Californian Views and Pinnocho's Workshop​*
*General Room Information/Services*

*
Various Room Views*



*Room Types:*

*Click on what you would like to see:*

*Villas*


*Suites*


*Standard Rooms/Studios*



*Dining*
*Dining Options*



*Hotel Specifications*
*Who and What*


*Grand Californian DVC Villa Information (sold out)*
*DVC Info*


*General: *
Villas are located in the new wing and have 500 numbers assigned to them. 
Built 2001


*Other info that would be included in this thread:*

Square footage of the building.
Pool times

You see what I'm trying to get at?
If you have ANY information/specs on the GC post it up and I'll update it. 

Lets make this the #1 source for anyone looking for info on this hotel 
Thanks

Sources: wdwinfo.com, disney.com, disneylandresort.com, hotels.com, ineedavacation.com, archrecord.construction.com, misc board members.​


----------



## blackjackdelta

Dis link     http://www.wdwinfo.com/grand-californian-hotel/grand.htm

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

Thanks jack, adding


----------



## heatherleigh

I was just reading about it on the link, because I'm interested in the standard rooms there.  The info there says a standard room can include a bunkbed.  Is this true?  I thought the bunk beds were only in the suites.  I'm also wondering if the rooms also have a pull out couch.  The link says it just has two beds.  I have 5 in my party, so we will need a couch in addition to the two beds.


----------



## Krissy Marissy

They do have some rooms with bunkbeds but they are limited so not guaranteed. Also they are not standard size, they are for children so it would be less than ideal for two teens/adults. There is no pullout bed/sleeper sofa in standard rooms. You would need 2 rooms or a suite. I love the GCH, it's the only place we like to stay!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Krissy Marissy said:


> They do have some rooms with bunkbeds but they are limited so not guaranteed. *Also they are not standard size, they are for children so it would be less than ideal for two teens/adults.* There is no pullout bed/sleeper sofa in standard rooms. You would need 2 rooms or a suite. I love the GCH, it's the only place we like to stay!



Are you saying that the actual room is smaller?


----------



## CrazyDuck

DmaxHawk said:


> Fine Dining
> Delight in specialty dishes and seasonal creations celebrating California's legendary Napa Valley as well as the Disneyland® Resort's largest selection of California's award-winning wines cellar.
> Storytellers Café
> 
> Casual Dining
> At Storytellers Café, fresh and delicious American "Home-Style Favorites" are served in an atmosphere that evokes the golden age of storytelling.
> Hearthstone Lounge



Check your spacing!


----------



## DmaxHawk

CrazyDuck said:


> Check your spacing!



Dang it, I knew I missed something. 
Fixed. 

Thanks


----------



## Krissy Marissy

In regards to the bunk beds we were told upon check in that the bunkbeds were not intended for adults and were for kids. So I do not believe the rooms are smaller so much as the beds wouldn't be comfy for a 15 year old boy  In your post it even says the trundle is not for those over 5 ft or 90 lbs.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Krissy Marissy said:


> In regards to the bunk beds we were told upon check in that the bunkbeds were not intended for adults and were for kids. So I do not believe the rooms are smaller so much as the beds wouldn't be comfy for a 15 year old boy  In your post it even says the trundle is not for those over 5 ft or 90 lbs.



I'm sorry, I read your post wrong. For some reason I thought you were talking about the actual rooms being smaller. Didn't realize you were talking about the bunks themselves.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Ok, I'm getting conflicting numbers on the number of rooms the GC has.

disneylandresort.com says 745.
wdwinfo.com says 751.
kingdommagictravel.com says both 990 and 751.

Does anyone know which number is correct and if the first two websites take into account the new wing?


----------



## lulukate

Great thread.  I understand there is a quick way to get to downtown disney, can anyone point it out on the map for me?

Thanks
Dee


----------



## DmaxHawk

lulukate said:


> Great thread.  I understand there is a quick way to get to downtown disney, can anyone point it out on the map for me?
> 
> Thanks
> Dee



The GC is right next to downtown disney. In the link, you can see the GC (green roof) and right above it is Downtown Disney. All you would have to do is exit on that side of the hotel, and you're there.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=disneyland&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=61.540818,135.263672&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Disneyland,+Anaheim,+Orange,+California&ll=33.808591,-117.921871&spn=0.002006,0.004128&t=h&z=19


----------



## Queenbillabong

heatherleigh said:


> I'm also wondering if the rooms also have a pull out couch.  The link says it just has two beds.  I have 5 in my party, so we will need a couch in addition to the two beds.





Krissy Marissy said:


> There is no pullout bed/sleeper sofa in standard rooms. You would need 2 rooms or a suite. I love the GCH, it's the only place we like to stay!



Some of the standard rooms do have a fold-down sofa - if you book with five people on your reservation, you will have priority on these rooms.  Just mention when you're booking that you'd like one.  We stayed with five in the room and it worked out fine


----------



## bluecruiser

lulukate said:


> Great thread.  I understand there is a quick way to get to downtown disney, can anyone point it out on the map for me?



Check post #7 of this thread - there is a quick exit to DTD from one of the wings:
Some one explain the exit to DTD through GCH

A couple notes:

1. This is only an advantage if you are in a specific wing/area (see the map for details). Otherwise, your quickest route is through the hotel lobby exit to DTD.

2. This exit is via a staircase, so would not be an option if using a wheelchair or ECV.

3. You can't re-enter the hotel from DTD using this exit; you will have to use the entrance via the GCH lobby.


----------



## DmaxHawk

bluecruiser said:


> Check post #7 of this thread - there is a quick exit to DTD from one of the wings:
> Some one explain the exit to DTD through GCH
> 
> A couple notes:
> 
> 1. This is only an advantage if you are in a specific wing/area (see the map for details). Otherwise, your quickest route is through the hotel lobby exit to DTD.
> 
> 2. This exit is via a staircase, so would not be an option if using a wheelchair or ECV.
> 
> 3. You can't re-enter the hotel from DTD using this exit; you will have to use the entrance via the GCH lobby.



Great info, adding.


----------



## Queenbillabong

bluecruiser said:


> Check post #7 of this thread - there is a quick exit to DTD from one of the wings:
> Some one explain the exit to DTD through GCH
> 
> A couple notes:
> 
> 1. This is only an advantage if you are in a specific wing/area (see the map for details). Otherwise, your quickest route is through the hotel lobby exit to DTD.
> 
> 2. This exit is via a staircase, so would not be an option if using a wheelchair or ECV.
> 
> 3. You can't re-enter the hotel from DTD using this exit; you will have to use the entrance via the GCH lobby.



Also adding - if you have a room that is quick access for this exit, you are *VERY FAR *from the lobby/entrance (it's almost at the entrance to DTD - between WOD and La Brea).  We stayed there once and I learned my lesson PDQ


----------



## DmaxHawk

Queenbillabong said:


> Also adding - if you have a room that is quick access for this exit, you are *VERY FAR *from the lobby/entrance (it's almost at the entrance to DTD - between WOD and La Brea).  We stayed there once and I learned my lesson PDQ



Added thanks


----------



## the donut

Noticed you had it for the rooms and the suites.  In case anyone's interested:

Studio = 379sq ft
One bedroom = 865 sq ft
Two bedroom = 1257 sq ft
Three bedroom = 2426 sq ft


----------



## DmaxHawk

the donut said:


> Noticed you had it for the rooms and the suites.  In case anyone's interested:
> 
> Studio = 379sq ft
> One bedroom = 865 sq ft
> Two bedroom = 1257 sq ft
> Three bedroom = 2426 sq ft




What are the 1,2,3 Bedroom specs to? Suites?


----------



## the donut

For the villas.  Important detail to leave out.  I'm afraid that's just like me.


----------



## DmaxHawk

the donut said:


> For the villas.  Important detail to leave out.  I'm afraid that's just like me.




Good find, thanks. Adding


----------



## DmaxHawk

Does anyone know if the high speed internet at the GC is free and if they have wifi or just hardwired?


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> Does anyone know if the high speed internet at the GC is free and if they have wifi or just hardwired?


 

They have both. I am not sure it was b or G but fast enough to upload photo's rather quickly.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> They have both. I am not sure it was b or G but fast enough to upload photo's rather quickly.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack
And is it free?


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

Question for those that have stayed here- I usually stay off site and rent a car, but am thinking of staying here for my next trip and not renting one (we aren't foing any other So Cal things this time).  

The entrance to/from DCA I understand fully- it's the other entrance/exits I'm confused about. So the main entrance/lobby area is the only one you can enter after DCA is closed? And if you are coming from DL what is the best way to get to GC?  Walk? Monorail to DTD and then walk?

I'm having a hard time picturing this in my head.


----------



## Dobie

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> Question for those that have stayed here- I usually stay off site and rent a car, but am thinking of staying here for my next trip and not renting one (we aren't foing any other So Cal things this time).
> 
> The entrance to/from DCA I understand fully- it's the other entrance/exits I'm confused about. So the main entrance/lobby area is the only one you can enter after DCA is closed? And if you are coming from DL what is the best way to get to GC?  Walk? Monorail to DTD and then walk?
> 
> I'm having a hard time picturing this in my head.



The best way to get from DL to GCH is to walk.  Just go into DTD and the DTD hotel entrance will be on your left--it takes about 3 minutes.  You go into the entrance, and follow a wide corridor that takes you to the lobby.    

Taking the MR is a hassle--you have to go clear to the back of TL, and then queue up for it, and then ride it, and then disembark, and then walk to the hotel--its about the same distance from the DTD MR station to GCH as from DL to GCH.


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> Thanks Jack
> And is it free?


 

Yes, it is free.

Jack


----------



## BunnieGene

Great thread...thanks for creating it!


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Yes, it is free.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack



BunnieGene said:


> Great thread...thanks for creating it!



Hope it helps


----------



## DmaxHawk

Does anyone have any pics of a theme park view on the east side of the hotel? I've seen many pics from rooms that have views of the pools or gardens and from the south side facing the park but not the east side (rooms X327-X416 or X333-X355). Would like to see how the Grizzly River looks from these rooms as well as the paths for people watching. 

Thanks


----------



## nunzia

When the park first opened the Grizzly view was great! Now, however, trees have grown and the view is not as clear. I now prefer the DTD view..except for the Villas..we shall see how that goes.
To the OP, I think you are not understanding how close the hotel is to both parks. the max is about 5 minutes. We have stayed in that 'far away' area that has the exit by La Brea and also didn't think it was that big of a deal to get to the lobby. Maybe it's a mis statement to say the GC is BY DTD it is IN DTD.


----------



## Disney Dider

We have a ressie with a 2 queen and daybed. She said no rooms at all have microwaves. But here I am seeing microwaves. Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> When the park first opened the Grizzly view was great! Now, however, trees have grown and the view is not as clear. I now prefer the DTD view..except for the Villas..we shall see how that goes.
> To the OP, I think you are not understanding how close the hotel is to both parks. the max is about 5 minutes. We have stayed in that 'far away' area that has the exit by La Brea and also didn't think it was that big of a deal to get to the lobby. Maybe it's a mis statement to say the GC is BY DTD it is IN DTD.



I understand how close it is, I've seen it in person. I'm just curious to see how the view is from those rooms. You said that trees have somewhat gotten in the way of the view, does anyone have a pic showing this?

Thanks

I see you're from Alamogordo, I'm right over the Organs, in Cruces. Good to see a fellow New Mexican on here


----------



## DmaxHawk

Disney Dider said:


> We have a ressie with a 2 queen and daybed. She said no rooms at all have microwaves. But here I am seeing microwaves. Does anyone have experience with this?




I haven't heard of any standard rooms in GC having microwaves. Perhaps in suites or Villas? IIRC other hotels might have one in their standard rooms.


----------



## CrazyDuck

DmaxHawk said:


> I haven't heard of any standard rooms in GC having microwaves. Perhaps in suites or Villas? IIRC other hotels might have one in their standard rooms.



Correct, in the Villas, all the rooms have microwaves.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Thanks for clarification Duck, 

Do you/anyone know how load the monorail is when it comes through?


----------



## CrazyDuck

DmaxHawk said:


> Thanks for clarification Duck,
> 
> Do you/anyone know how load the monorail is when it comes through?



When you are in the room with the patio door closed you can't hear it at all.  Not to mention they stop running it shortly after the park closes so you shouldn't have any problems sleeping!  I had a room that was nearly on top of the track (3114, standard view), and even with the door open it is not very loud.


----------



## nunzia

DmaxHawk said:


> I understand how close it is, I've seen it in person. I'm just curious to see how the view is from those rooms. You said that trees have somewhat gotten in the way of the view, does anyone have a pic showing this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I see you're from Alamogordo, I'm right over the Organs, in Cruces. Good to see a fellow New Mexican on here



Hi there! I thought I was the only one..I'll have to look through my pictures and then there's the hassle of getting it on Photobucket or something..is there an easier way to post pictures here?
I think we were on the 4th flor the last time..it was a bad view IMO. I do say everyone should try it and judge for themselves. I remember that 2001 trip ...Holy cow..we were right in front of the bear, the view was perfect, we watched the park open in the morning and the rapids fill with water. So cool. I'll look and see what I can come up with.


----------



## DmaxHawk

CrazyDuck said:


> When you are in the room with the patio door closed you can't hear it at all.  Not to mention they stop running it shortly after the park closes so you shouldn't have any problems sleeping!  I had a room that was nearly on top of the track (3114, standard view), and even with the door open it is not very loud.



Thanks again, I was worried about there being a lot of noise or the room vibrating or something of the sort when it came through. I'm glad its that quiet


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> Hi there! I thought I was the only one..I'll have to look through my pictures and then there's the hassle of getting it on Photobucket or something..is there an easier way to post pictures here?
> I think we were on the 4th flor the last time..it was a bad view IMO. I do say everyone should try it and judge for themselves. I remember that 2001 trip ...Holy cow..we were right in front of the bear, the view was perfect, we watched the park open in the morning and the rapids fill with water. So cool. I'll look and see what I can come up with.



I appreciate it, I'm sorry its such a hassle to load pics on here. Too bad we can't load attachments. The view you described from 2001 is one I'm looking for. Do you, by an chance, remember the room number you in which you stayed that time? Thanks for looking!


----------



## nunzia

DmaxHawk said:


> I appreciate it, I'm sorry its such a hassle to load pics on here. Too bad we can't load attachments. The view you described from 2001 is one I'm looking for. Do you, by an chance, remember the room number you in which you stayed that time? Thanks for looking!



OK..let's see..here we go:




2001






2009





another 2009

and while I'm picture crazy, here's a lobby shot I like;





I'm sorry, I don't remember the room number..I need to start taking pictures of that


----------



## DmaxHawk

Thanks so much!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You weren't kidding about the trees. Still looks like something I would want. The lobby looks amazing!

As for the room numbers, to my best estimate, I would say you were in X414 or X412 in 2001 and X406 or X408 in 2009.

Thanks for taking the time and effort to do this


----------



## Sherry E

I thought I would just stick these photos in here too.  I hope you don't mind, OP.  They are not really relevant to any specific information that is needed right now, as they are more GCH holiday-oriented, but they are photos in, of and around the GCH (taken this past December 2009, with a couple from October 2009 and December 2008), so I thought it would be good to include them in this thread (the GCH Super Thread!) for additional visual representation.  I have seen lots of lovely GCH photos taken by Belle Ella and KC Mike.  Hopefully, they will post those as well.



























This is dark, but I love the twinkly trees!  This was taken at about 6:30 a.m. in December:












































Can everyone spot the very well-hidden Hidden Mickey in this grandfather clock?  It is hard to see if you don't know it's there!:








Inside the restroom, the attention to detail is ever-present!!












December 2008:

I do SO love the Christmas carolers who perform and take requests by the giant tree while everyone snuggles up on the chairs, carpet and sofas, usually with beverages in hand, to watch them - sometimes they have people in the crowd come up and join them!  When they are not performing, the pianist will play holiday songs or a guitarist will strum some Yuletide tunes by the fire - it is just magical during the holidays!:
































And every year there are PhotoPass photographers by the GCH tree, taking pictures of guests with Santa.  While Santa appears in all of the hotels' lobbies, the GCH has the only Santa with a PhotoPass person in tow!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Thanks so much for sharing Sherry! I don't mind at all! Like you said, it not only shows the beauty of the GC and eye candy but also a visual representation of the hotel. If you want to post any more go right ahead. This goes for everyone, if you have pics of your visit to the GC that you would like to share, post them up!

Great pics!


----------



## bumbershoot

Queenbillabong said:


> Also adding - if you have a room that is quick access for this exit, you are *VERY FAR *from the lobby/entrance (it's almost at the entrance to DTD - between WOD and La Brea).  We stayed there once and I learned my lesson PDQ



And if you're staying at the "next door" wing, for instance in room 165 (they put the floor number before that...so we were in either 4-165 or 5-165, can't remember), not only do you have an AGES long walk, but you have a frustrating walk too, b/c you are doubling the amount of time you're walking by/in DTD.  



DmaxHawk said:


> Thanks Jack
> And is it free?



Included in resort fee, specifically.  




*************

I had a thing for pictures of lighting while there.


























Very very very very long hallway.  This is how housekeeping does it; instead of the carts with all the sheets etc, they set the baskets outside of each room so it's there, waiting for them.







Beds.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Thanks Bumpershoot!

Beautiful pics of lighting! 

Thats a very interesting way of doin housekeeping.


----------



## CrazyDuck

here is one of the new wing fron the fun wheel.  You can see the World of Color viewing terrace for DVC owners.





in the lobby they have a table with crayons where kids can write a letter to mickey.  If you put your room number or address they will send/deliver an autographed photo of Mickey.





this was the last day we were there.  It was raining so the characters came and hung out in the hotel lobby.


----------



## MODBL

Love this thread.

We are going March 22-25 and staying Concierge with a Theme Park View.  We have stayed twice before on points, once in two adjoining pool view rooms and once in a two bedroom suite over Downtown Disney.

I was wondering if there was any difference between the concierge and non-concierge rooms.  I have seen some photos of bedding with the duvet instead of the bedspread and am wondering which rooms have these?  I vaguely remember something about a soft rehab last year that included new bedding for all rooms, but I'm still seeing new pictures with the old bedspreads.  Anyone have any insight?

Thanks!!


----------



## nunzia

We stayed Concierge our last stay (Yea developer points!) I was told that you can stay Concierge and not be sure to get a concierge room, but we did. It was a bit bigger, some different designs. Later on today I will add pictures, when I get home from work. The lounge is GREAT we ate most of our meals there, and got movies for the room...we also had someone famous staying down the hall. It was right before the Expo and there were 2 guards at all times in front of a door. I went to the Expo and Robin Williams, Nic Cage, John Travolta and family and Johnny Depp all appeared as well as Tim Burton and Jerry Bruckheimer, so I'm guessing it was one of those.
I don't know why all the walking and hallways bother people..I've never had any problems with any of them..the longest hallways ever are are the beach Club in WDW IMO.


----------



## blackjackdelta

When we stayed there in August, except for the early hours you could not find a seat in the lobby during the day, it was always packed. Did not want to waste my time haunting just to spend time in the lobby soaking up the ambiance.

Jack


----------



## Sherry E

CrazyDuck - I LOVE those pictures!!  That first view picture is great, and I adore the two shots of the characters in the lobby!!  I have never seen characters at the GCH at all - except for inside Storyteller's, of course.  It looks like they were on their way to or on their way from the Critter Breakfast.  What a great idea to have them playing with the kids in the lobby while it is raining outside!!

I wonder if anyone has gotten a photo of the light fixtures/chandeliers back near where the bar/lounge is.  They have Mickey icons on them, and it is one of the few places in the GC where you can see a very clear Mickey head (the Hidden Mickey in the grandfather clock photo I posted on the previous page is hard to spot, so I am not counting that as a "clear" image of Mickey!!).  I thought I had taken a photo of those light fixtures back when I first stayed at GCH in 2001, but if I did, I can't find it.  (Little did I know I would need to get all kinds of pictures of lamps for future use!!)


----------



## Krissy Marissy

Jack perhaps it is always crowded in August. We usually stay concierge in the spring and have never had any issues finding a seat, and often were the only ones in the room besdies the CMs. We always stopped for a quick bite and some bottles of water on our way to the park. Then grabbed a snack before naps. And of course dessert before bed!  We live an hour away so haven't been since last April but I miss it. Will be staying in the villas later this year and I am looking forward to it!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Krissy Marissy said:


> Jack perhaps it is always crowded in August. We usually stay concierge in the spring and have never had any issues finding a seat, and often were the only ones in the room besdies the CMs. We always stopped for a quick bite and some bottles of water on our way to the park. Then grabbed a snack before naps. And of course dessert before bed!  We live an hour away so haven't been since last April but I miss it. Will be staying in the villas later this year and I am looking forward to it!


 
It is busy, but I thought there may be a break, but not at the times I was in the lobby. We also are going to stay in the Villas in August, we will see again.

Jack


----------



## bumbershoot

nunzia said:


> I don't know why all the walking and hallways bother people..I've never had any problems with any of them..the longest hallways ever are are the beach Club in WDW IMO.



Well, this is how I feel about it.

People tout the Grand as being SO close.  The closest!  But then it's difficult to get into.  You either have to be close to the DCA entrance, but that still means a walk around the restaurant, etc to get to the lobby.  Or if you happen to be in DTD that's good, you're close, but otherwise you're walking halfway through DTD to get to that entrance, and that doesn't take you smack dab to the lobby or elevators.  Or you're just entering, or coming from PPH, and that's the only way to walk right into the lobby.

PPH has long hallways too, but I absolutely lose my bearing in there so it doesn't bug me.  

If you look at the map where room 165 is, you know that DTD is along there.  We overlooked Naples or whatever that restaurant is called.

If we'd been one wing over, we could have walked *towards* the esplanade in the wing, and found the secret exit.  So, it's a long hallway, but we'd be going towards our goal.

As it was, we knew where we were in relation to DTD (knowing we were *so close* to bag check), but we had to walk ALL the way BACK towards the Sephora area of DTD.  Then get the elevator.  Then walk back the way we came, under our wing, to get to the Sephora area, and then had to walk back along where we would wave to our room, and then at long last to bag check.

It was mentally exhausting.  And the one time we left the stroller because DS was raring to go, and then he passed out, and I got to carry his 47 pound, 46 inch sleeping body back to the room (let it be stated that I myself am only 5'3" aka 63" so carrying His Tallness is very awkward!), it was physically exhausting too.

The Grand is also talked about in relation to Grizzly, and how you can just go go go, get soaked and sopping, and jump up to your room easy peasy to change!  Well, that's what DH and DS did on our last day, and by the time they got up to the room they were absolutely freezing, and they were feeling really uncomfortable with having dripped all over the hotel.  The walk was too far for it to be easy peasy, and they wished they'd just brought a change of clothes to do in the bathrooms up towards the PP area.

I just think it's really important to talk about the faraway rooms, so that someone new, who doesn't see all the reality of actual times and distances, doesn't get one of those rooms and become very disillusioned with the hotel, with Disney, and with US for not talking about the difficult parts.  Because, frankly, if I'd had a pedometer or something like that i would bet that our walk to the room, on days we'd been in Disneyland, rivaled the walk from HoJo, except HoJo's walk is a straight shot, not switchbacks when all you wanted was have a trampoline to jump up to your balcony!


----------



## CrazyDuck

bumbershoot said:


> Well, this is how I feel about it.
> 
> People tout the Grand as being SO close.  The closest!  But then it's difficult to get into.  You either have to be close to the DCA entrance, but that still means a walk around the restaurant, etc to get to the lobby.  Or if you happen to be in DTD that's good, you're close, but otherwise you're walking halfway through DTD to get to that entrance, and that doesn't take you smack dab to the lobby or elevators.  Or you're just entering, or coming from PPH, and that's the only way to walk right into the lobby.
> 
> PPH has long hallways too, but I absolutely lose my bearing in there so it doesn't bug me.
> 
> If you look at the map where room 165 is, you know that DTD is along there.  We overlooked Naples or whatever that restaurant is called.
> 
> If we'd been one wing over, we could have walked *towards* the esplanade in the wing, and found the secret exit.  So, it's a long hallway, but we'd be going towards our goal.
> 
> As it was, we knew where we were in relation to DTD (knowing we were *so close* to bag check), but we had to walk ALL the way BACK towards the Sephora area of DTD.  Then get the elevator.  Then walk back the way we came, under our wing, to get to the Sephora area, and then had to walk back along where we would wave to our room, and then at long last to bag check.
> 
> It was mentally exhausting.  And the one time we left the stroller because DS was raring to go, and then he passed out, and I got to carry his 47 pound, 46 inch sleeping body back to the room (let it be stated that I myself am only 5'3" aka 63" so carrying His Tallness is very awkward!), it was physically exhausting too.
> 
> The Grand is also talked about in relation to Grizzly, and how you can just go go go, get soaked and sopping, and jump up to your room easy peasy to change!  Well, that's what DH and DS did on our last day, and by the time they got up to the room they were absolutely freezing, and they were feeling really uncomfortable with having dripped all over the hotel.  The walk was too far for it to be easy peasy, and they wished they'd just brought a change of clothes to do in the bathrooms up towards the PP area.
> 
> I just think it's really important to talk about the faraway rooms, so that someone new, who doesn't see all the reality of actual times and distances, doesn't get one of those rooms and become very disillusioned with the hotel, with Disney, and with US for not talking about the difficult parts.  Because, frankly, if I'd had a pedometer or something like that i would bet that our walk to the room, on days we'd been in Disneyland, rivaled the walk from HoJo, except HoJo's walk is a straight shot, not switchbacks when all you wanted was have a trampoline to jump up to your balcony!



The distance from room x165 to the center of the espelande is 1900 feet.  The distance to the closest room at Hojo is 2500 feet.  Not to mention that at Hojo you have to wait for 2 crosswalks.

The bathrooms near PP... Are you talking about the ones near the old Burger Invasion?  If so do you know that the distance from GRR to those bathrooms is 950 ft.  The distance from GRR to you room x165 is only 1100 feet, and most of that is indoors, so I don't know how you could expect to be less freezing.

BTW these distances are all taking into consideration the hallways.


----------



## DmaxHawk

CrazyDuck said:


> The distance from room x165 to the center of the espelande is 1900 feet.  The distance to the closest room at Hojo is 2500 feet.  Not to mention that at Hojo you have to wait for 2 crosswalks.
> 
> The bathrooms near PP... Are you talking about the ones near the old Burger Invasion?  If so do you know that the distance from GRR to those bathrooms is 950 ft.  The distance from GRR to you room x165 is only 1100 feet, and most of that is indoors, so I don't know how you could expect to be less freezing.
> 
> BTW these distances are all taking into consideration the hallways.



I'm a little bit in awe of how you have these figures, did you measure or where did you find them?


----------



## CrazyDuck

DmaxHawk said:


> I'm a little bit in awe of how you have these figures, did you measure or where did you find them?



You can use google earth to map path distances.  For GCH it helps to know where the corridors and elevators are so you know what the path wold be like.  It is pretty accurate to within 10 or 20 feet.  Here:





x165 to elevator to Espalande.  You can probably add 10 or 20 feet to left turn into the elevator corridor and back out.





Hojo to Espalande.  You can add whatever distance to your room, unless you sleep in the pool


----------



## DmaxHawk

Very interesting, I used that before but never to that extent especially for the inside of a hotel. I guess its because of what you said about knowing where the corridors are. Good job!

I'll tell ya, sometimes I like the idea of sleeping at the pool


----------



## nunzia

I'll concede the halls are long, but really, not worse than many places I've stayed (I used to work at the MGM Grand..you want lost?) And I can certainly see that lugging a big sleeping dead weight kid is tough no matter how close or far you are. So, yes, people should be aware there are long hallways and the hotel is ziggy zaggy and you can get lost (the laundry room on the 2nd floor that you can get to by the Napa Rose elevator took us forever to find, then while we stumbled back toward our room found that it connected to the Concierge floor without taking the other elevator..very confusing..CMs couldn't tell us how to find it, only a housekeeper could..I digress) Anyway..the halls are long and you may be bothered by it. I'm not but I can see how you could be.
 OK, here are the promised pictures:
Concierge Room..different design and it is bigger although hard to tell here..had a very nice couch bed .




Various shots of the Concierge Lounge offerings:

























and our fantastic view!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Lounge looks pretty nice. How crowded was it in there? Looks rather empty. How was the food? Awesome view!


----------



## kikiq

bumbershoot said:


> Well, this is how I feel about it.
> People tout the Grand as being SO close.  The closest!



I think most of the time when people are "touting" that GC is so close, they are comparing it to other WDW hotels or DVC.   At WDW, you have to either take a bus, monorail or walk farther to a park than VGC or GCH is to the inside DCA entrance.  

I will say that if you aren't paying attention to where you are going, you could easily add a lot more footsteps to your trip.


----------



## DmaxHawk

kikiq said:


> *I think most of the time when people are "touting" that GC is so close, they are comparing it to other WDW hotels or DVC.* I'm going to disagree with this. There are a lot more local people that go to DLR than WDW. Even the CMs, if you look at the name tags, there are a lot more local CMs at DLR than at WDW. This being said I think that in this comparison, Molly is comparing the other DLR and Good Neighbor Hotels to the GC. Now going back to the long hall ways, I think the point of her post was to point out how ironic it is that the GC the "closest" of all the hotels has such long hallways that they are nearly equal to the walk from the park to other hotels. BUT! I could be way off base here and not know what I'm talking about.   At WDW, you have to either take a bus, monorail or walk farther to a park than VGC or GCH is to the inside DCA entrance.
> 
> I will say that if you aren't paying attention to where you are going, you could easily add a lot more footsteps to your trip.



See red text above^

I don't mean to drill your post kikiq, I just get into it sometimes.


----------



## kikiq

DmaxHawk said:


> See red text above^
> 
> I don't mean to drill your post kikiq, I just get into it sometimes.



Hey, don't worry.  I knew I shouldn't have put any WDW references, it just throws folks off.  I did realize bumbershoot was talking about DLR and Good Neighbor hotels.  I'll put myself in the camp of yes there's a long walk but you are onsite and indoors.  

We only live 20 minutes away and love the GCH/VGC.  It might be my bad, as I read Dis DVC and Disneyland and may have gotten my folks mixed up.  We use to stay at the Marriott when they had the weekend deals.  But ever since our first stay at the GCH, we haven't been back even to the Disneyland Hotel.

Thanks for this thread.


----------



## DmaxHawk

kikiq said:


> Hey, don't worry.  I knew I shouldn't have put any WDW references, it just throws folks off.  I did realize bumbershoot was talking about DLR and Good Neighbor hotels.  *I'll put myself in the camp of yes there's a long walk but you are onsite and indoors.*
> 
> We only live 20 minutes away and love the GCH/VGC.  It might be my bad, as I read Dis DVC and Disneyland and may have gotten my folks mixed up.  We use to stay at the Marriott when they had the weekend deals.  But ever since our first stay at the GCH, we haven't been back even to the Disneyland Hotel.
> 
> Thanks for this thread.



I'll agree with you there. How was your stay at VGC?


----------



## CrazyDuck

bumbershoot said:


> People tout the Grand as being SO close.  The closest!  But then it's difficult to get into.



I admit there is a bit of a misnomer in calling GCH the closest hotel.  The GCH is only the closest hotel if you are talking about the DLR resort in general.  If you are talking about round trips to Disneyland then BWPPI or Park View inn is closer.  The closest room from BWPPI to the closest turnstile is about 1100 feet.  The closest GCH room (both ways) would be x000 or x024 and would be about 1300 feet.  Now let's look at California Adventure;  BWPPI to DCA turnstiles the closest room is 1300 feet.  From GCH the closest room is only 200ft.  The same goes for Downtown Disney.  We'll measure to the UVA Bar Since thats pretty much in the center.  2500 feet to BWPPI and only 300 feet to GCH... Here my table:




		Code:
	

		[B]DL[/B]	[B]DCA[/B]	[B]DD-UVA[/B]
[B]BWPPI[/B]		1100	1300	2500
[B]GCH - Closest[/B]	1300¹	200	300	
[B]GCH - Average[/B]	1600	600	700	
[B]GCH - Furthest[/B]	1900	1000²	800	
[B]HOJO[/B]		2400	2500	3700
				
¹ 600 feet If you are just going to the park, but it will be a long way back
² 800 feet if you cut through the pool near White Water Snacks
*All Distances +-50 Feet... I round up or down!


----------



## DmaxHawk

CrazyDuck said:


> I admit there is a bit of a misnomer in calling GCH the closest hotel.  The GCH is only the closest hotel if you are talking about the DLR resort in general.  If you are talking about round trips to Disneyland then BWPPI or Park View inn is closer.  The closest room from BWPPI to the closest turnstile is about 1100 feet.  The closest GCH room would be x000 or x024 would be about 1300 feet.  Now let's look at California Adventure;  BWPPI to DCA turnstiles the closest room is 1300 feet.  From GCH the closest room is only 200ft.  The same goes for Downtown Disney.  We'll measure to the UVA Bar Since thats pretty much in the center.  2500 feet to BWPPI and only 300 feet to GCH... Here my table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]DL[/B]	[B]DCA[/B]	[B]DD-UVA[/B]
> [B]BWPPI[/B]		1100	1300	2500
> [B]GCH - Closest[/B]	1300¹	200	300
> [B]GCH - Average[/B]	1600	600	700
> [B]GCH - Furthest[/B]	1900	1000²	800
> [B]HOJO[/B]		2500	2600	3800
> 
> ¹ 600 feet If you are just going to the park, but it will be a long way back
> ² 800 feet if you cut through the pool near White Water Snacks
> *All Distances +-50 Feet... I round up or down!



Duck, you continue to amaze me. Great info there! Do you mind if I put this table up?


----------



## CrazyDuck

DmaxHawk said:


> Duck, you continue to amaze me. Great info there! Do you mind if I put this table up?



Hey it's your thread... You can do whatever you want with it!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Does anyone know if the luggage dudes will move us to PP or DLH if we decided to split stays trip after next?

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

CrazyDuck said:


> Hey it's your thread... You can do whatever you want with it!



Thanks


----------



## CrazyDuck

blackjackdelta said:


> Does anyone know if the luggage dudes will move us to PP or DLH if we decided to split stays trip after next?
> 
> Jack



I read years ago that they don't transfer bags between hotels.  I don't know if things changed since.  I'll try and dig up the thread about it...

Edit... I found some newer threads that say they do so... Yay!  :http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1785919


----------



## kikiq

DmaxHawk said:


> I'll agree with you there. How was your stay at VGC?



Our first VGC stay was for our January birthdays.  We stayed at the GCH the last 2 years.  Loved the studio, it was nice to have more room.  Just wish it wasn't so many points.

Studios have couch and bed





only one sink





nice kitchenette





We had both DDs, DGD, brother and sil visit us, and didn't feel crowded.

Year before last we had a GCH room overlooking DTD, stayed for the half marathon.  Both DDs were with us.  In the regular hotel rooms, it's cozy for 4 adults.





Last year's birthday GCH room


----------



## DmaxHawk

Great lookin rooms! Does look like it has more room


----------



## nunzia

The Concierge Lounge was really not crowded..people would come and go and it was well used, but never felt crowded. There is also a nice little balcony eating area outside that we used a couple mornings. Very nice experience.


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> The Concierge Lounge was really not crowded..people would come and go and it was well used, but never felt crowded. *There is also a nice little balcony eating area outside that we used a couple mornings. Very nice experience*.



I'll have to check that out. Sounds really nice


----------



## DmaxHawk

Movin up


----------



## Podgieree

I am looking forward to our stay at GCV in September.  Do the resorts offer  refillable mugs?  Thanks!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Podgieree said:


> I am looking forward to our stay at GCV in September. Do the resorts offer refillable mugs? Thanks!


 
From what I understand, DLR does not have the refillable mugs like WDW. I have not seen these available the last few years. Hopefully some one else chimes in.

Jack


----------



## nonzerosum

In case the Disney SuperPowers are lurking, I would love to see refillable mugs at the DL hotels.  Disney folks, listen up.  Every time I go into a snack shop to fill up my mug, I stop and look at all of the conveniently placed merchandise and more often then not, buy some overpriced sentimental souvie.  What you lose on refills (which I doubt is anything at all)  you gain in impulse buys.


----------



## CrazyDuck

I'd be happy even if they only let us refill at White Water Snacks.  Plus... If I'm walking all the way down there ya know I'm buying a cheeseburger!


----------



## DmaxHawk

CrazyDuck said:


> I'd be happy even if they only let us refill at White Water Snacks.  Plus... If I'm walking all the way down there ya know I'm buying a cheeseburger!



How is White Water Snacks? I've heard good and bad reports of them.


----------



## New England Eeyore

Thanks for this thread - lots of great information!



DmaxHawk said:


> *Standard Room/Studio*
> 
> Standard Guest Room Services & Amenities
> In-room safe
> Mini Bar



2 questions for you - When you say minibar does that mean only a pre-stocked fridge with high-priced snacks or is there an empty fridge for our use?

Also - the safe - is it big enough to fit a laptop? I've never traveled with one before but DsD will be bringing hers. Our plan for hotels later in our trip that didn't have a safe was to leave it in the trunk of the car but I assume it'd be  a long walk to the car from our room. Or am I being paranoid - what do those of you that normally travel with one do?


----------



## DmaxHawk

New England Eeyore said:


> Thanks for this thread - lots of great information!
> 
> 
> 
> 2 questions for you - When you say minibar does that mean only a pre-stocked fridge with high-priced snacks or is there an empty fridge for our use?
> 
> Also - the safe - is it big enough to fit a laptop? I've never traveled with one before but DsD will be bringing hers. Our plan for hotels later in our trip that didn't have a safe was to leave it in the trunk of the car but I assume it'd be  a long walk to the car from our room. Or am I being paranoid - what do those of you that normally travel with one do?



Good questions, from pics I've seen of different rooms, the fridge is empty. But I could be wrong. As for the safe, I THINK it would be too small to fit your average 15" or even 13" laptop. Duck you seem to have an extensive knowledge of this hotel, do you know the facts? I usually travel with mine and leave it in the room. Over the past 2 years I've gone to LA, the laptop stayed in the room but that was at the Hilton in Glendale. This my first time staying on property with the laptop and I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Golfing Goofy

We have used the safe and it is quite small.  I am fairly certain that a laptop would not fit.  We just leave our laptop in a drawer or back in one of our suitcases when we leave.  We have never had a problem with anything happaning to any of our electronic items.

hth.


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> How is White Water Snacks? I've heard good and bad reports of them.


 
We love WWS. Never had a problem with their type food and now they have expanded for the DVC users it has a much better selection.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

New England Eeyore said:


> Thanks for this thread - lots of great information!
> 
> 
> 
> 2 questions for you - When you say minibar does that mean only a pre-stocked fridge with high-priced snacks or is there an empty fridge for our use?
> 
> Also - the safe - is it big enough to fit a laptop? I've never traveled with one before but DsD will be bringing hers. Our plan for hotels later in our trip that didn't have a safe was to leave it in the trunk of the car but I assume it'd be a long walk to the car from our room. Or am I being paranoid - what do those of you that normally travel with one do?


 
I travel with my laptop(or use to) everywhere. Stayed at GCH last year for a week and it was never even touched. Stayed at RI Maingate, never touched. Was in Dubai twice last year, never touched. WA DC for two weeks, no one ever bothered it. Draw your own conclusions. I never leave anything in my car!!!!


Jack


----------



## New England Eeyore

Thanks for the laptop tips - I won't worry anymore.


----------



## CrazyDuck

Whitewater snacks is good... The food quality (and quantity) has gone down a bit in the last couple of years.  I wasn't as impressed with the nachos this time around!  A couple other notes... Since the villas have opened up, WWS is trying to cater to them a bit by caarrying some grocery items.  You can now buy a loaf of bread, half gallons of milk and OJ, jars of PB&J, frozen pizzas, bags of cookies etc...etc...  Also because they are stocking these items they have extended their hours til 10pm every day!


----------



## DmaxHawk

CrazyDuck said:


> Whitewater snacks is good... The food quality (and quantity) has gone down a bit in the last couple of years.  I wasn't as impressed with the nachos this time around!  A couple other notes... Since the villas have opened up, WWS is trying to cater to them a bit by caarrying some grocery items.  You can now buy a loaf of bread, half gallons of milk and OJ, jars of PB&J, frozen pizzas, bags of cookies etc...etc...  Also because they are stocking these items they have extended their hours til 10pm every day!




Very interesting. 

How does the price compete with local grocery stores. Is it worth buying there or would it be a lot cheaper to go get groceries somewhere else?


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> How does the price compete with local grocery stores. Is it worth buying there or would it be a lot cheaper to go get groceries somewhere else?


 
It will always be cheaper to get groceries cheaper elsewhere. But if you are at GCH and need something are you going to run out, get your car from parking, drive to the store and back, thinking you saved a $1. You can have groceries delivered, pre-plan a bit, or suck it up.

Jack


----------



## CrazyDuck

DmaxHawk said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> How does the price compete with local grocery stores. Is it worth buying there or would it be a lot cheaper to go get groceries somewhere else?



It's not cheap but better than nothing (or $2 for a pint of milk); half gallon of milk $3.59, OJ for $5.59, loafof bread $2.59, Oreos for $3.??... That's what I remember off the top of my head... I can't quite remember, 3 weeks seem so long ago!


----------



## DmaxHawk

CrazyDuck said:


> It's not cheap but better than nothing (or $2 for a pint of milk); half gallon of milk $3.59, OJ for $5.59, loafof bread $2.59, Oreos for $3.??... That's what I remember off the top of my head... I can't quite remember, 3 weeks seem so long ago!



Wow!

Thats pretty steep. Do you think it would be better to go off property and get stuff or just get it there?


----------



## New England Eeyore

One more question:

Right now I'm thinking we'll check out on our 4th day then head to the parks.  Would we be able to leave our car in the GC parking on our check-out day until  the evening?


----------



## nunzia

DmaxHawk said:


> How is White Water Snacks? I've heard good and bad reports of them.



Well, we like it alot, but opinions are all over the place. Basically, it is a good place to get a decent (by Disney standards) meal in a nice, usually uncrowded location, for a decent (by Disney standards) price, although those are recently creeping up. We are big fans of the breakfast burrito..cinnamon rolls are good, and have heard you can get a regular breakfast platter of all the stuff in the burrito if you ask. I really like the French Dip..is it gone? and the nachos are good..Have heard good things about the chicken sandwich. I guess this place is adding some grocery items for the villas, so those will be there also. They have a pretty good assortment, even before the villas.. yogurt, string cheese, fruit, etc.


----------



## nunzia

DmaxHawk said:


> Wow!
> 
> Thats pretty steep. Do you think it would be better to go off property and get stuff or just get it there?



You can get delivery from Albertsons, or if you aren't getting much and if you are staying at the villas Disney has a little pre order thing of their expensive choices you can fax and they'll have the stuff there for you. There is an ABC and 7-11 close by (for the all important alcohol but also some limited other stuff) Anyone ever gotten alcohol there then walked back to the Grand? Is there an issue getting through security on the Harbor side with it?
Oh...the mini fridges are empty....they used to have stuff in them, but they emptied those out a long time ago.


----------



## Sherry E

nunzia said:


> You can get delivery from Albertsons, or if you aren't getting much and if you are staying at the villas Disney has a little pre order thing of their expensive choices you can fax and they'll have the stuff there for you. There is an ABC and 7-11 close by (for the all important alcohol but also some limited other stuff) Anyone ever gotten alcohol there then walked back to the Grand? Is there an issue getting through security on the Harbor side with it?
> Oh...the mini fridges are empty....they used to have stuff in them, but they emptied those out a long time ago.



Albertsons stopped grocery delivery last year.  The only thing they offer online now is placing an order for pick-up, so you can order your groceries online and then go into the store to get them, but they stopped delivery early last year.  Vons is the only real major online grocery delivery service in SoCal now, unless you can find a local, smaller grocery delivery company in Orange County (like we have Yummy Delivery up here in L.A., which is an alternative to Vons when I only have a couple of things I need delivered).


----------



## DmaxHawk

Sherry E said:


> Albertsons stopped grocery delivery last year.  The only thing they offer online now is placing an order for pick-up, so you can order your groceries online and then go into the store to get them, but they stopped delivery early last year.  Vons is the only real major online grocery delivery service in SoCal now, unless you can find a local, smaller grocery delivery company in Orange County (like we have Yummy Delivery up here in L.A., which is an alternative to Vons when I only have a couple of things I need delivered).



Its been >10 years since I shopped at Vons. Is it a grocery store or more of a pharmacy type thing? I can't remember


----------



## Sherry E

DmaxHawk said:


> Its been >10 years since I shopped at Vons. Is it a grocery store or more of a pharmacy type thing? I can't remember



Vons (aka Safeway or Pavilions) is a full grocery store chain, and they started home & office delivery (which extends to the hotels in the DLR area) quite a few years ago.  You can go to Vons.com or Safeway.com (same thing) to place the order.  Many of our DIS-ers have groceries delivered to them while they are staying at DLR or one of the offsite hotels.  There is a $50 minimum for online orders, and they usually give you free delivery on your first order only.  They deliver meat, produce, alcohol, frozen food, medicine, baked goods, flowers - anything that you could pretty much imagine from a grocery store!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Sherry E said:


> Vons (aka Safeway or Pavilions) is a full grocery store chain, and they started home & office delivery (which extends to the hotels in the DLR area) quite a few years ago.  You can go to Vons.com or Safeway.com (same thing) to place the order.  Many of our DIS-ers have groceries delivered to them while they are staying at DLR or one of the offsite hotels.  There is a $50 minimum for online orders, and they usually give you free delivery on your first order only.  They deliver meat, produce, alcohol, frozen food, medicine, baked goods, flowers - anything that you could pretty much imagine from a grocery store!



Wow thats pretty awesome! I'll be taking advantage of that for sure.

Thanks Sherry


----------



## nunzia

Sherry E said:


> Albertsons stopped grocery delivery last year.  The only thing they offer online now is placing an order for pick-up, so you can order your groceries online and then go into the store to get them, but they stopped delivery early last year.  Vons is the only real major online grocery delivery service in SoCal now, unless you can find a local, smaller grocery delivery company in Orange County (like we have Yummy Delivery up here in L.A., which is an alternative to Vons when I only have a couple of things I need delivered).


ahhh...thank you. I remember something about that now...


----------



## blackjackdelta

Looks like we will also. With having a fullsize fidge and stove we can fix a few things.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Looks like we will also. With having a fullsize fidge and stove we can fix a few things.
> 
> Jack



Is that the way all villas are?


----------



## CrazyDuck

DmaxHawk said:


> Is that the way all villas are?



The Studio Villas only have a mini fridge and a microwave oven.


----------



## DmaxHawk

CrazyDuck said:


> The Studio Villas only have a mini fridge and a microwave oven.



Ah I see...


----------



## aussietravellers

Sherry E said:


> Vons (aka Safeway or Pavilions) is a full grocery store chain, and they started home & office delivery (which extends to the hotels in the DLR area) quite a few years ago.  You can go to Vons.com or Safeway.com (same thing) to place the order.  Many of our DIS-ers have groceries delivered to them while they are staying at DLR or one of the offsite hotels.  There is a $50 minimum for online orders, and they usually give you free delivery on your first order only.  They deliver meat, produce, alcohol, frozen food, medicine, baked goods, flowers - anything that you could pretty much imagine from a grocery store!



We used Vons and had the free delivery.  We were happy with them.  Everything we ordered arrived and was good, the fruit we ordered was lovely and fresh.  We ordered things like fruit, snacks, laundry liquid, water etc. 
They delivered to Bell Services (we were out for lunch) and it was delivered to our room when we got back  

I had wondered if we had to be there for delivery so I scheduled delivery for when I thought we would be in the room, so I stopped at the Bell desk on our way out to lunch to let them know it was coming and that we would be back by the time it arrived.  They said that was fine but we didn't have to be there, they would accept the delivery for us and store it until we wanted it and we could pick it up from them or have it delivered (which we chose because we had lots of heavy water). I ordered about two days before we left.


----------



## Sherry E

aussietravellers said:


> We used Vons and had the free delivery.  We were happy with them.  Everything we ordered arrived and was good, the fruit we ordered was lovely and fresh.  We ordered things like fruit, snacks, laundry liquid, water etc.
> They delivered to Bell Services (we were out for lunch) and it was delivered to our room when we got back
> 
> I had wondered if we had to be there for delivery so I scheduled delivery for when I thought we would be in the room, so I stopped at the Bell desk on our way out to lunch to let them know it was coming and that we would be back by the time it arrived.  They said that was fine but we didn't have to be there, they would accept the delivery for us and store it until we wanted it and we could pick it up from them or have it delivered (which we chose because we had lots of heavy water). I ordered about two days before we left.



That's good information to know!  I _thought_ I heard that everyone's first delivery was free, but I wasn't 100% sure they were still giving the free delivery.  Glad to know they are.  And it is also really helpful that seemingly most DIS-ers have been lucky with having their hotels - either the 3 DLR hotels or the offsite hotels - accept the delivery in their absence.  That is really handy, as I am sure many DIS-ers don't want to leave the park at certain hours to come back and sort through groceries!!

Also, I should point out that from everythign I read on here, it sounds like the Vons delivery service is much better in Anaheim than it is where I am in L.A.  They have made endless mistakes with my orders, but they seem to do a good job with the customers in Orange County (different stores, different shoppers, different drivers!).

If you can justify spending the $50 to place an order, it is really worth it for the water alone!  Vons will have weekly sales, and often times a 24-pack of Arrowhead water, for example, will be on sale for $3.00 or even as low as $2.50.  Usually the sales are around $3.50 or $4.00.  In any case, that is much more cost effective than paying $3 or $4 for one little bottle of water or orange juice in DLR!!!  On my last two trips to DLR, I stopped to get some OJ and some of those delicious, juicy pineapple spears at the end of the day - because I was dehydrated and parched!  I could justify it for the spears because they are just so yummy, but the bottles of OJ nearly killed me with those prices - literally, the price of one bottle is about the price of a case of 24 bottles of water on sale at Vons!  Yikes!!


----------



## nonzerosum

Just looked at the Safeway website and the promotion code for first free delivery is EASY7.  I'll be using them for sure.


----------



## DmaxHawk

aussietravellers said:


> We used Vons and had the free delivery.  We were happy with them.  Everything we ordered arrived and was good, the fruit we ordered was lovely and fresh.  We ordered things like fruit, snacks, laundry liquid, water etc.
> They delivered to Bell Services (we were out for lunch) and it was delivered to our room when we got back
> 
> I had wondered if we had to be there for delivery so I scheduled delivery for when I thought we would be in the room, so I stopped at the Bell desk on our way out to lunch to let them know it was coming and that we would be back by the time it arrived.  They said that was fine but we didn't have to be there, they would accept the delivery for us and store it until we wanted it and we could pick it up from them or have it delivered (which we chose because we had lots of heavy water). I ordered about two days before we left.




I like how they were nice enough to hold on to your delivery for you. You said you ordered fruit and they "stored" it for you. Did they keep the fruit cold or just put it off to the side until you got there?


----------



## DmaxHawk

Sherry E said:


> That's good information to know!  I _thought_ I heard that everyone's first delivery was free, but I wasn't 100% sure they were still giving the free delivery.  Glad to know they are.  And it is also really helpful that seemingly most DIS-ers have been lucky with having their hotels - either the 3 DLR hotels or the offsite hotels - accept the delivery in their absence.  That is really handy, as I am sure many DIS-ers don't want to leave the park at certain hours to come back and sort through groceries!!
> 
> Also, I should point out that from everythign I read on here, it sounds like the Vons delivery service is much better in Anaheim than it is where I am in L.A.  They have made endless mistakes with my orders, but they seem to do a good job with the customers in Orange County (different stores, different shoppers, different drivers!).
> 
> If you can justify spending the $50 to place an order, it is really worth it for the water alone!  Vons will have weekly sales, and often times a 24-pack of Arrowhead water, for example, will be on sale for $3.00 or even as low as $2.50.  Usually the sales are around $3.50 or $4.00.  In any case, that is much more cost effective than paying $3 or $4 for one little bottle of water or orange juice in DLR!!!  On my last two trips to DLR, I stopped to get some OJ and some of those delicious, juicy pineapple spears at the end of the day - because I was dehydrated and parched!  I could justify it for the spears because they are just so yummy, but the bottles of OJ nearly killed me with those prices - literally, the price of one bottle is about the price of a case of 24 bottles of water on sale at Vons!  Yikes!!



This is something we will definitely be using considering the prices you are talking about! 

Now when I register, do I put the address for the hotel? Or will they ask where to deliver later?


----------



## aussietravellers

DmaxHawk said:


> Now when I register, do I put the address for the hotel? Or will they ask where to deliver later?



I put the hotel address as my address and delivery address (as I live outside the USA) when I registered.


----------



## Sherry E

DmaxHawk said:


> This is something we will definitely be using considering the prices you are talking about!
> 
> Now when I register, do I put the address for the hotel? Or will they ask where to deliver later?



Hmm...for that I will have to defer to Aussietravellers.  See, when I use Vons delivery, I just get the groceries brought to my home.  I have not yet tried having them delivered to a hotel, but DIS-ers do it all the time.  I _assume_ - again, Aussietravellers or someone else can clarify this for us - that you put in the address of the hotel when you create an online account at Vons.com/Safeway.com, and I would guess that you just enter in your cell phone number with the hotel's address, but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## aussietravellers

DmaxHawk said:


> I like how they were nice enough to hold on to your delivery for you. You said you ordered fruit and they "stored" it for you. Did they keep the fruit cold or just put it off to the side until you got there?



We were back at the hotel about an hour after the delivery and it was quite cold at that time (weather wise), so it probably didn't need to be kept in a coolroom (fridge). I don't know where they actually stored it as we called down from the room and bell services just bought it up to the room.  I know at WDW they do keep grocery deliveries in the fridge, but I am not sure about the Grand Californian.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh good!  Aussietravellers already answered!!  So it is the hotel address then - good to have confirmation on that.  I think some folks have probably had confusion when creating the account at first, because the inclination is to use your own mailing address, which won't do anyone any good when they are at DLR!


----------



## aussietravellers

DmaxHawk said:


> Now when I register, do I put the address for the hotel? Or will they ask where to deliver later?



I put the hotel address as my address and delivery address (as I live outside the USA) when I registered.


----------



## aussietravellers

Sherry E said:


> Hmm...for that I will have to defer to Aussietravellers.  See, when I use Vons delivery, I just get the groceries brought to my home.  I have not yet tried having them delivered to a hotel, but DIS-ers do it all the time.  I _assume_ - again, Aussietravellers or someone else can clarify this for us - that you put in the address of the hotel when you create an online account at Vons.com/Safeway.com, and I would guess that you just enter in your cell phone number with the hotel's address, but I could be wrong on that.



Yes you are right, they will need to put the hotel address as their address when they register.  I also put the hotels phone number but the reason for that was that I didn't have a US phone number, but if I had had a US cell phone I would have put that number .


----------



## DmaxHawk

Sherry E said:


> Oh good!  Aussietravellers already answered!!  So it is the hotel address then - good to have confirmation on that.  I think some folks have probably had confusion when creating the account at first, because the inclination is to use your own mailing address, which won't do anyone any good when they are at DLR!




I'm assuming ( by the way other sites like vons operates) when you register for the account, you can put your address. But when they ask you the address for delivery, you would put the hotel's address. 

But just to be safe, I think I'm gonna follow Aussietravellers and put the hotel for both since we are out of town also.


----------



## Boo Bear

I just felt the need to post this....  This has to be the most astoundingly informative thread I've ever seen in my entire life!  So incredibly informative and well done.  BRAVO!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Boo Bear said:


> I just felt the need to post this....  This has to be the most astoundingly informative thread I've ever seen in my entire life!  So incredibly informative and well done.  BRAVO!



Thanks very much!
Thats what we've been hoping to accomplish.
Hope it helps!


----------



## disneywith3boys

Great thread..hoping to get some help.  Getting ready to book our stay in July and hoping to get an idea for a room request.  We will just be in a standard view room.  I've heard alot of people say to request the courtyard.  Anyone have a specific room number they stayed in that worked well.  I will have 3 small boys and a stroller, so hoping to request a room that won't be a long walk.  Thanks!


----------



## CrazyDuck

disneywith3boys said:


> Great thread..hoping to get some help.  Getting ready to book our stay in July and hoping to get an idea for a room request.  We will just be in a standard view room.  I've heard alot of people say to request the courtyard.  Anyone have a specific room number they stayed in that worked well.  I will have 3 small boys and a stroller, so hoping to request a room that won't be a long walk.  Thanks!



000, 001 are really close to the elevator.  Also outside your front door you will overlook the great hall.  It's really nice because you can hear the piano player at night even with your door closed.  He stops around 9:30 so you can actually sleep though.  Also I like the 3rd floor because it has a very large hallway outside your front door (if you overlook the great hall).  We were in 3017 and 3018 on our last trip and the hallways outside the front door was huge.  So huge infact they put in a couple of sitting chairs out side the room.  We'd use these to wait for the others while they finished getting ready.  Outlide of 3003 and 3004 the hallway is so big they have another piano up there (ofcourse these rooms have a view of the valet parkers).  014 and 020 are just around the corner and with those you get a good look at the monorail as it comes right at you!.  Don't go too far around that corner else you end up with a long walk to the elevator.. ask bumbershoot!


----------



## disneywith3boys

How far is 3117 and 3118 from elevators?  Do these rooms have a view of the courtyard/monorail?  



CrazyDuck said:


> 000, 001 are really close to the elevator.  Also outside your front door you will overlook the great hall.  It's really nice because you can hear the piano player at night even with your door closed.  He stops around 9:30 so you can actually sleep though.  Also I like the 3rd floor because it has a very large hallway outside your front door (if you overlook the great hall).  We were in 3117 and 3118 on our last trip and the hallways outside the front door was huge.  So huge infact they put in a couple of sitting chairs out side the room.  We'd use these to wait for the others while they finished getting ready.  Outlide of 3003 and 3004 the hallway is so big they have another piano up there (ofcourse these rooms have a view of the valet parkers).  014 and 020 are just around the corner and with those you get a good look at the monorail as it comes right at you!.  Don't go too far around that corner else you end up with a long walk to the elevator.. ask bumbershoot!


----------



## disneywith3boys

What is the closest room to the park entrance that have a standard view?  I was just looking at the map on page 1 and can't really tell.  Also, do the upper floor have the same room numbers as the map, only with the floor number in front of it?


----------



## blackjackdelta

Interesting experience...just called GCH to make a ressie for our last day at DLR, we have to move from the Villas to a standard room for the last night. The CM said the going rate for AP was currently 10% off(440-10%). He then asked if anyone was over 60, the rate then changed to $308/night for the senior discount. He then asked if I needed a daybed(did not have to request one.) I said yes, one daughter can sleep on the daybed.
Very smooth experience. He did say that the availability of the rooms for the summer were decreasing fast. The code on the ressie says  CH S5, what ever that means.

Jack


----------



## CrazyDuck

disneywith3boys said:


> How far is 3117 and 3118 from elevators?  Do these rooms have a view of the courtyard/monorail?



oops I meant 3017 and 3018...

Outside 3017 and 3018 is a pool view so that would usually be more than a standard view.  Although with the pool under construction the standard courtyard/monorail view would be better!


----------



## CrazyDuck

disneywith3boys said:


> What is the closest room to the park entrance that have a standard view?  I was just looking at the map on page 1 and can't really tell.  Also, do the upper floor have the same room numbers as the map, only with the floor number in front of it?



Shortest walk to Disneyland would be 000 or 024 since they are right next to the elevators nearest the downtown disney entrance.

Shortest walk to DCA would be 401 or 325 since they are right next to the elevators by the DCA entrance

yes... the room numbers are the same for each floor just put a floor number infront...


----------



## sierranevada

blackjackdelta said:


> CH S5, what ever that means.Jack



I believe S5 means 2 queens + day bed/sofa.


----------



## nonzerosum

What's your experience with getting connecting rooms when requested at time of booking.  My kids are almost as excited about this possibility as Disney itself.  We are going with grandparents, so connecting would be terrific. How abundant are they?  Should I also call the GCH itself to request?


----------



## nunzia

nonzerosum said:


> What's your experience with getting connecting rooms when requested at time of booking.  My kids are almost as excited about this possibility as Disney itself.  We are going with grandparents, so connecting would be terrific. How abundant are they?  Should I also call the GCH itself to request?



We had a connecting room last May..very nice, and another son was just a door away. I don't know how many connecting rooms they have, but it seems they try pretty hard to fill requests.


----------



## sierranevada

nonzerosum said:


> What's your experience with getting connecting rooms when requested at time of booking.  My kids are almost as excited about this possibility as Disney itself.  We are going with grandparents, so connecting would be terrific. How abundant are they?  Should I also call the GCH itself to request?



Definitely call the GCH and request the connecting rooms.  They are required to tell you that it is a request and can not be guaranteed but in 12+ years of staying at the DLR hotels, I have never not gotten connecting rooms when I requested them.  They even connected a standard room to our 2 bedroom suite which they technically weren't suppose to do.


----------



## CrazyDuck

nonzerosum said:


> What's your experience with getting connecting rooms when requested at time of booking.  My kids are almost as excited about this possibility as Disney itself.  We are going with grandparents, so connecting would be terrific. How abundant are they?  Should I also call the GCH itself to request?



A lot of getting the request for connecting rooms depends on what kinds of rooms you requested.  If both rooms have 2 queens then you have a better chance of betting them connecting since something like 70% of the rooms are 2 queens.  

Here is what I do to get my room requests......  First of all let whoever you book the room with know your room requests when you are booking the room... Next, think of something you would normally purchase in the parks (We always get new embroidered ears for the kiddos), then call Disney Vacation Planning and order them ahead of time and have them delivered to the room(s) before you arrive.  Now be sure to let Vacation Planning know your room requests because they will have some control over the room assignments since they will be delivering stuff to your room way before you get there.  Good Luck!


----------



## sierranevada

CrazyDuck said:


> Now be sure to let Vacation Planning know your room requests because they will have some control over the room assignments since they will be delivering stuff to your room way before you get there.  Good Luck!



Vacation Planning has some control over room assignments?  I never have heard of that one and we use them all the time.  Are you sure about that CrazyDuck?  If so, I will now always mention it to them.


----------



## CrazyDuck

sierranevada said:


> Vacation Planning has some control over room assignments?  I never have heard of that one and we use them all the time.  Are you sure about that CrazyDuck?  If so, I will now always mention it to them.



I wouldn't say they have direct control over the assignments but they find a way to get me what I want every time...  In 06 when we went I never put in a request when I booked my room,  When I ordered my ears to be delivered to the room I mentioned to the VP person that I liked being close to the elevators.. She said "I can help you with that"...  We checked in late that day around 8p because we were driving up from San Diego, and we were assigned 4024 right next to the elevator (almost too close) and the ears were inside the room waiting on the table...  Since then I always make sure to convey my requests to VP as well as WDTC when I booked the rooms...


----------



## sierranevada

That's good to know - thanks for the tip!


----------



## Nonsuch

DmaxHawk said:


> Ok, I'm getting conflicting numbers on the number of rooms the GC has.
> 
> disneylandresort.com says 745.
> wdwinfo.com says 751.
> kingdommagictravel.com says both 990 and 751.
> 
> Does anyone know which number is correct and if the first two websites take into account the new wing?



It's not easy to come up with an exact number.
745/751 is the count before the DVC expansion.

According to my DVC paperwork, the expansion includes 200 hotel rooms and 48 DVC villas.  The 48 villas are:  2 grand villas, 23 dedicated two-bedroom, 23 lockoff two-bedroom (one-bedroom with studio).  While the lockoff two-bedroom is considered 1 unit for DVC legal purposes, it could be counted as 2 "rooms" (a studio and a one-bedroom).

To further confuse things, the expansion did not add exactly 200 hotel rooms.  By my count, the expansion added 195 standard hotel rooms (room numbers x2xx) and 8 studios in the VGC wing (x5xx).


----------



## CrazyDuck

Nonsuch said:


> It's not easy to come up with an exact number.
> 745/751 is the count before the DVC expansion.
> 
> According to my DVC paperwork, the expansion includes 200 hotel rooms and 48 DVC villas.  The 48 villas are:  2 grand villas, 23 dedicated two-bedroom, 23 lockoff two-bedroom (one-bedroom with studio).  While the lockoff two-bedroom is considered 1 unit for DVC legal purposes, it could be counted as 2 "rooms" (a studio and a one-bedroom).
> 
> To further confuse things, the expansion did not add exactly 200 hotel rooms.  By my count, the expansion added 195 standard hotel rooms (room numbers x2xx) and 8 studios in the VGC wing (x5xx).



To make matters worse..... Can I add this.... According to the map, and the fact that there are 6 floors, I'm counting 48 studios, 30 1 bedrooms, 20 2 bedrooms and 2 grand villas.  Now if you combine the 1 bedrooms with the adjoining studios you'd end up with 18 studios, 50 2 bedrooms and 2 grand villas.


----------



## Nonsuch

CrazyDuck said:


> To make matters worse..... Can I add this.... According to the map, and the fact that there are 6 floors, I'm counting 48 studios, 30 1 bedrooms, 20 2 bedrooms and 2 grand villas.  Now if you combine the 1 bedrooms with the adjoining studios you'd end up with 18 studios, 50 2 bedrooms and 2 grand villas.


The floorplan is accurate enough to allow guests to find their rooms, but does not show the differences between floors.  The Grand does have 6 floors, but in the DVC wing (VGC) there are only 3 (or 2 depending how you count) rooms on the 6th floor: 1 two-bedroom, 1 one-bedroom, 1 studio.

I was curious about the exact location of all the VGC rooms, and walked through all the floors during my visit last week.  I'll draw up a floor by floor map of the VGC this week.


----------



## CrazyDuck

Nonsuch said:


> The floorplan is accurate enough to allow guest to find their room, but does not show the differences between floors.  The Grand does have 6 floors, but in the DVC wing (VGC) there are only 3 (or 2 depending how you count) rooms on the 6th floor: 1 two-bedroom, 1 one-bedroom, 1 studio.
> 
> I was curious about the exact location of all the VGC rooms, and walked through all the floors during my visit last week.  I'll draw up a floor by floor map of the VGC this week.



Awesome... I was wondering why things were so off... Look forward to seeing the map!


----------



## blackjackdelta

CrazyDuck said:


> Awesome... I was wondering why things were so off... Look forward to seeing the map!


 
I also.

Jack


----------



## lulukate

I tried to order with Vons before our holiday - I used the hotel address so could shop and put my order together which I did a few days before we left but then founds I could not pay for the groceries at all using a non-USA credit card - they required a billing zip code and I could not get it to work no matter what I used.  It was so frustrating and of course I had left the payment piece until the night before we left so I could add things that occurred to me at the last minute so their office was closed so I had no way of ordering groceries and had to rely on what was available through Whitewater snacks.  Oh well, will try to organize this further in advance next time.  Does anyone know of a way around this or do I have to call them again.

Dee 



Sherry E said:


> That's good information to know!  I _thought_ I heard that everyone's first delivery was free, but I wasn't 100% sure they were still giving the free delivery.  Glad to know they are.  And it is also really helpful that seemingly most DIS-ers have been lucky with having their hotels - either the 3 DLR hotels or the offsite hotels - accept the delivery in their absence.  That is really handy, as I am sure many DIS-ers don't want to leave the park at certain hours to come back and sort through groceries!!
> 
> Also, I should point out that from everythign I read on here, it sounds like the Vons delivery service is much better in Anaheim than it is where I am in L.A.  They have made endless mistakes with my orders, but they seem to do a good job with the customers in Orange County (different stores, different shoppers, different drivers!).
> 
> If you can justify spending the $50 to place an order, it is really worth it for the water alone!  Vons will have weekly sales, and often times a 24-pack of Arrowhead water, for example, will be on sale for $3.00 or even as low as $2.50.  Usually the sales are around $3.50 or $4.00.  In any case, that is much more cost effective than paying $3 or $4 for one little bottle of water or orange juice in DLR!!!  On my last two trips to DLR, I stopped to get some OJ and some of those delicious, juicy pineapple spears at the end of the day - because I was dehydrated and parched!  I could justify it for the spears because they are just so yummy, but the bottles of OJ nearly killed me with those prices - literally, the price of one bottle is about the price of a case of 24 bottles of water on sale at Vons!  Yikes!!


----------



## disnemimi

We will be arriving the end of April for our first trip to DL and DCA and staying at the Grand California Hotel.  Thank you for this thread for hotel information.  I saw in one thread there is pool construction going on.  Is this for an additional pool or the main pool?  My granddaughter definitely wants to swim so this is important.  Thank you for your help.
Karen


----------



## lulukate

disnemimi said:


> We will be arriving the end of April for our first trip to DL and DCA and staying at the Grand California Hotel.  Thank you for this thread for hotel information.  I saw in one thread there is pool construction going on.  Is this for an additional pool or the main pool?  My granddaughter definitely wants to swim so this is important.  Thank you for your help.
> Karen



We just returned from our vacation.  One pool and the hot tub were open, I believe that the other two pools were to reopen at the end of March.  They did indicate that you could get a pass to DLH pool if you wanted to use a slide.  Our kids really enjoyed the pool that was open.

Dee


----------



## DmaxHawk

Well looks like I have a lot of catching up to do..

My dad was admitted into the hospital 2 days ago for some blocked arteries which he had to get "stented" and haven't been on here since. He's doing fine now so I've got time back. Looks like you guys have been busy. I like the info on the room numbers. How would you guys like to see that info go on the original post do its most beneficial to others? I'm curious to see the floor plan Nonsuch is working on, how is it coming? 

Great info coming up lately, keep it up guys, the more the better.


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> Well looks like I have a lot of catching up to do..
> 
> My dad was admitted into the hospital 2 days ago for some blocked arteries which he had to get "stented" and haven't been on here since. He's doing fine now so I've got time back. Looks like you guys have been busy. I like the info on the room numbers. How would you guys like to see that info go on the original post do its most beneficial to others? I'm curious to see the floor plan Nonsuch is working on, how is it coming?
> 
> Great info coming up lately, keep it up guys, the more the better.


 
Sal:
Sorry to hear about your Dad, hope all goes well.

Jack


----------



## nonzerosum

At the risk of sounding like a total princess, how are the toiletries at the GCH?  It's nice not to have to pack that stuff if they supply good quality items.  How about the hairdryers...are they as bad as the ones on the Disney cruise, ie they just move your hair around.


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Sal:
> Sorry to hear about your Dad, hope all goes well.
> 
> Jack



I appreciate it Jack, he's doing really well. Just got back home, hes up and moving around. Should be back to normal in a few days.


----------



## DmaxHawk

nonzerosum said:


> At the risk of sounding like a total princess, how are the toiletries at the GCH?  It's nice not to have to pack that stuff if they supply good quality items.  How about the hairdryers...are they as bad as the ones on the Disney cruise, ie they just move your hair around.



I've been wondering this as well. Do they restock shampoos and conditioners and such daily?


----------



## nunzia

DmaxHawk said:


> I've been wondering this as well. Do they restock shampoos and conditioners and such daily?



Glad to hear your Dad is doing better 

No, they will not restock these items..or the coffee stuff. You start with the items and then that is it..I'm not sure if they are replenished on Trash and Towel day or only on full cleaning days..anyone?


----------



## nonzerosum

nunzia said:


> Glad to hear your Dad is doing better
> 
> No, they will not restock these items..or the coffee stuff. You start with the items and then that is it..I'm not sure if they are replenished on Trash and Towel day or only on full cleaning days..anyone?




Are you referring to DVC or just regular room? I've never heard of regular rooms not being restocked.


----------



## DmaxHawk

CrazyDuck said:


> A lot of getting the request for connecting rooms depends on what kinds of rooms you requested.  If both rooms have 2 queens then you have a better chance of betting them connecting since something like 70% of the rooms are 2 queens.
> 
> Here is what I do to get my room requests......  First of all let whoever you book the room with know your room requests when you are booking the room... Next, think of something you would normally purchase in the parks (We always get new embroidered ears for the kiddos), then call Disney Vacation Planning and order them ahead of time and have them delivered to the room(s) before you arrive.  Now be sure to let Vacation Planning know your room requests because they will have some control over the room assignments since they will be delivering stuff to your room way before you get there.  Good Luck!



Duck, how long prior to your arrival did you contact them? That is a really good idea. I think I'm going to do that.


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> *Glad to hear your Dad is doing better *
> 
> No, they will not restock these items..or the coffee stuff. You start with the items and then that is it..I'm not sure if they are replenished on Trash and Towel day or only on full cleaning days..anyone?



Thank you!





nonzerosum said:


> *Are you referring to DVC or just regular room? *I've never heard of regular rooms not being restocked.



Thats what I'm thinking. It wouldn't make sense to just give you one tiny bottle to last you however long you are supposed to be there..


----------



## nonzerosum

DmaxHawk said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I'm thinking. It wouldn't make sense to just give you one tiny bottle to last you however long you are supposed to be there..




Especially when you're paying close to $450/night.  That would be the ultimate rip-off.


----------



## Nonsuch

nonzerosum said:


> At the risk of sounding like a total princess, how are the toiletries at the GCH?  It's nice not to have to pack that stuff if they supply good quality items.  How about the hairdryers...are they as bad as the ones on the Disney cruise, ie they just move your hair around.


The hotel provides a couple bars of soap, shampoo and conditioner.  My wife buy all kinds of fancy soaps, and uses the GC soaps.  All items are restocked every day.  My wife also uses the hair drier, so it must be OK (otherwise she would bring one from home).  There is even a wall mounted vanity mirror, which is not provided in the VGC.

The 4 cup coffee maker has 1 regular and 1 decaf coffee packet.  We usually tip housekeeping and also request extra regular coffee packets.

VGC has the same soaps, but are only restocked on the 4th day.
The 12 cup coffee maker has the same little coffee packets, so you must bring your own coffee and flat bottom basket filters -- the full size coffee maker and our own coffee is a big feature of VGC (we are coffee addicts).


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I'm thinking. It wouldn't make sense to just give you one tiny bottle to last you however long you are supposed to be there..


 
Regular rooms are restocked daily with the toiletries.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Regular rooms are restocked daily with the toiletries.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack, and new towels also? (if old ones are left on the floor)


----------



## Mom of a *Princess*

DmaxHawk said:


> Thanks Jack, and new towels also? (if old ones are left on the floor)



Yes you'll get new towels if you leave the used ones on the floor. This also occurred for us during evening turn down service....another reason to love the GCH.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Mom of a *Princess* said:


> Yes you'll get new towels if you leave the used ones on the floor. This also occurred for us during evening turn down service....another reason to love the GCH.



Sweet! And turn down service daily also?


----------



## Nonsuch

DmaxHawk said:


> Sweet! And turn down service daily also?


Yes, there is turn down service 
Don't leave your dirty towels on the floor 
Place dirty towels in the basket provided for that purpose


----------



## nunzia

nonzerosum said:


> Are you referring to DVC or just regular room? I've never heard of regular rooms not being restocked.



DVC rooms...since they don't get housekeeping except once a week and just trash and towels on day 4.
Regular rooms get the whole shebang every day, turn down, chocolates, etc. The products are H2O..very nice.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Nonsuch said:


> Yes, there is turn down service
> Don't leave your dirty towels on the floor
> Place dirty towels in the basket provided for that purpose





nunzia said:


> DVC rooms...since they don't get housekeeping except once a week and just trash and towels on day 4.
> Regular rooms get the whole shebang every day, turn down, chocolates, etc. The products are H2O..very nice.



Sweet!
I'm glad to hear this!


----------



## aristocat65

nunzia said:


> DVC rooms...since they don't get housekeeping except once a week and just trash and towels on day 4.
> Regular rooms get the whole shebang every day, turn down, chocolates, etc. The products are H2O..very nice.



This is true if DVC rooms are booked with either your own points or purchased points from another DVC owner.  If you book DVC through Disney as a hotel stay however they should service the room as they do the hotel rooms.  (At least that is the way at WDW).  They even put the dishwasher on


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Interesting experience...just called GCH to make a ressie for our last day at DLR, we have to move from the Villas to a standard room for the last night. The CM said the going rate for AP was currently 10% off(440-10%). He then asked if anyone was over 60, the rate then changed to $308/night for the senior discount. He then asked if I needed a daybed(did not have to request one.) I said yes, one daughter can sleep on the daybed.
> Very smooth experience. He did say that the availability of the rooms for the summer were decreasing fast. *The code on the ressie says  CH S5, what ever that means.*
> 
> Jack





sierranevada said:


> *I believe S5 means 2 queens + day bed/sofa.*




Mine says B3 G2..
Any ideas?


----------



## Marilynbn

How about CH S1 / 1.  I have always wanted to know these codes.

Marilyn


----------



## Nonsuch

Nonsuch said:


> The floorplan is accurate enough to allow guests to find their rooms, but does not show the differences between floors.  The Grand does have 6 floors, but in the DVC wing (VGC) there are only 3 (or 2 depending how you count) rooms on the 6th floor: 1 two-bedroom, 1 one-bedroom, 1 studio.
> 
> I was curious about the exact location of all the VGC rooms, and walked through all the floors during my visit last week.  I'll draw up a floor by floor map of the VGC this week.



This is a floor by floor map of the VGC and the hotel expansion.  I walked through the VGC wing, so this is the actual arrangement of the villas. The hotel rooms are all normal sized, so I did not verify those rooms.  This was a chance to try out OmniGraffle (similar to Visio) 

The picture is hosted on this site (so it will not become a broken link), but the resolution is limited.


----------



## CrazyDuck

Nonsuch said:


> This is a floor by floor map of the VGC and the hotel expansion.  I walked through the VGC wing, so this is the actual arrangement of the villas. The hotel rooms are all normal sized, so I did not verify those rooms.  This was a chance to try out OmniGraffle (similar to Visio)
> 
> The picture is hosted on this site (so it will not become a broken link), but the resolution is limited.



nice work  .....  If you want me to host a higher res version I can put it on my server... PM me..


----------



## sierranevada

nonzerosum said:


> At the risk of sounding like a total princess, how are the toiletries at the GCH?  It's nice not to have to pack that stuff if they supply good quality items.  How about the hairdryers...are they as bad as the ones on the Disney cruise, ie they just move your hair around.



Both the VGC and GCH use the same toiletries - H20 Spa - Sea Marine Shampoo and Conditioner, Body Butter and Peppermint Foot Spa Lotion.  They are so wonderful that my teenage son asked several years ago after staying there for me to buy them for him!  The hair dryers are normal hair dryers and work just fine.



DmaxHawk said:


> I've been wondering this as well. Do they restock shampoos and conditioners and such daily?



GCH is restocked daily.  The VGC are restocked on the 4th day.



DmaxHawk said:


> Thanks Jack, and new towels also? (if old ones are left on the floor)



GCH will change towels daily if you desire - just leave them in the basket under the counter.  VGC change towels on the 4th day.


----------



## sierranevada

DmaxHawk said:


> Mine says B3 G2..
> Any ideas?





Marilynbn said:


> How about CH S1 / 1.  I have always wanted to know these codes.
> 
> Marilyn



I only know about S5 because that is what we had and I called and asked.  Not a bad idea if all the codes are compiled in one place.  I just wanted to make sure that our request for 2Q/Day Bed with Premium view was on the reservation.


----------



## Angel16

*This is a wonderful thread just what I was looking for on the Grand California.  Thank you so much DMAXHAWK     I just booked our very first stay at GC, we stayed at DLH a few years ago, but I was really eyeing this resort during our entire visit.  It was Christmas time, too crowded getting into and out of the resort so we haven't even seen the inside yet.  We are really looking forward to this.  *




nunzia said:


> DVC rooms...since they don't get housekeeping except once a week and just trash and towels on day 4.
> Regular rooms get the whole shebang every day, turn down, chocolates, etc. The products are H2O..very nice.



*Just what I was looking for you all to say.  I couldn't imagine paying what they are asking per night and not getting treated in the Disney resort fashion.

*


sierranevada said:


> Both the VGC and GCH use the same toiletries - H20 Spa - Sea Marine Shampoo and Conditioner, Body Butter and Peppermint Foot Spa Lotion.  They are so wonderful that my teenage son asked several years ago after staying there for me to buy them for him!  The hair dryers are normal hair dryers and work just fine.
> 
> GCH is restocked daily.  The VGC are restocked on the 4th day.
> 
> GCH will change towels daily if you desire - just leave them in the basket under the counter.  VGC change towels on the 4th day.



*It just keeps getting better and better, when I read H2O I was very happy, now that I don't have to bring body butter and lotion.  Woo Hoo  Thank you for the information*



Angel16


----------



## DmaxHawk

Angel16 said:


> *This is a wonderful thread just what I was looking for on the Grand California.  Thank you so much DMAXHAWK     I just booked our very first stay at GC, we stayed at DLH a few years ago, but I was really eyeing this resort during our entire visit.  It was Christmas time, too crowded getting into and out of the resort so we haven't even seen the inside yet.  We are really looking forward to this.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just what I was looking for you all to say.  I couldn't imagine paying what they are asking per night and not getting treated in the Disney resort fashion.
> 
> *
> 
> *It just keeps getting better and better, when I read H2O I was very happy, now that I don't have to bring body butter and lotion.  Woo Hoo  Thank you for the information*
> 
> 
> 
> Angel16




I'm glad it was and continues to be helpful! Thats our goal


----------



## DmaxHawk

Nonsuch said:


> This is a floor by floor map of the VGC and the hotel expansion.  I walked through the VGC wing, so this is the actual arrangement of the villas. The hotel rooms are all normal sized, so I did not verify those rooms.  This was a chance to try out OmniGraffle (similar to Visio)
> 
> The picture is hosted on this site (so it will not become a broken link), but the resolution is limited.



Nonsuch, this is amazing. Thank you for taking the time to do this! I'm sure it will help several people out! Much appreciated!



CrazyDuck said:


> nice work  .....  *If you want me to host a higher res version I can put it on my server*... PM me..



Would it be possible to do that? I put this map up on the original post and numbers are a bit hard to read.


----------



## Nonsuch

DmaxHawk said:


> Nonsuch, this is amazing. Thank you for taking the time to do this! I'm sure it will help several people out! Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to do that? I put this map up on the original post and numbers are a bit hard to read.



Here are 2 pdf versions: 1 page, 6 pages.

Now someone should do a SketchUp version (Google's 3D modeling program)


----------



## DmaxHawk

Nonsuch said:


> Here are 2 pdf versions: 1 page, 6 pages.
> 
> Now someone should do a SketchUp version (Google's 3D modeling program)



Awesome job! I'll get these up as soon as I can.

I thought you could only do exteriors with SketchUp


----------



## Ratpatootie

Can you take the concierge food back to your room, or do you have to eat it in the lounge?

Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

Ratpatootie said:


> Can you take the concierge food back to your room, or do you have to eat it in the lounge?


I would often take food back to the room.  There are only small plates (or just napkins), so this limits what you can carry.  The food is high quality, but generally small items.  Sometimes it is easier to eat many of those small appetizers than deal with the crowds in the restaurants.

Small drink bottles are always available in the lounge, and many guests grab a couple on the way to the park.


----------



## BigDogMom7

Nonsuch - thank you so much for the floor by floor maps!  We are scheduled to be at the GCV July 13 to 20 in a 1 BR.  This just adds to the planning and anticipation, even though I obviously don't yet know which room we will get.  Your efforts are much appreciated.
Monica


----------



## DmaxHawk

CrazyDuck said:


> A lot of getting the request for connecting rooms depends on what kinds of rooms you requested.  If both rooms have 2 queens then you have a better chance of betting them connecting since something like 70% of the rooms are 2 queens.
> 
> Here is what I do to get my room requests......  First of all let whoever you book the room with know your room requests when you are booking the room... Next, think of something you would normally purchase in the parks (We always get new embroidered ears for the kiddos), then call Disney Vacation Planning and order them ahead of time and have them delivered to the room(s) before you arrive.  Now be sure to let Vacation Planning know your room requests because they will have some control over the room assignments since they will be delivering stuff to your room way before you get there.  Good Luck!



Duck, how far ahead from your arrival did you call Vacation Planning?


----------



## CrazyDuck

DmaxHawk said:


> Duck, how far ahead from your arrival did you call Vacation Planning?



For the embroidered ears they want the orders in 5 days before arrival... I usually call them about 1 month before I get there though!


----------



## DmaxHawk

CrazyDuck said:


> For the embroidered ears they want the orders in 5 days before arrival... I usually call them about 1 month before I get there though!



Thanks, how much were the ears?


----------



## DmaxHawk

Movin up


----------



## Nonsuch

BigDogMom7 said:


> Nonsuch - thank you so much for the floor by floor maps!  We are scheduled to be at the GCV July 13 to 20 in a 1 BR.


Your welcome.
In July, World of Color should be in full operation so request a Paradise Pier view.  I had a very nice view of the WoC testing from room 5502 last month.  The view of the show will be very nice from the VGC, but the optimal views will be with the crowds inside California Adventure (I almost typed "the Park" which says something about my expectations for WoC).


----------



## blackjackdelta

I hope the WOC view is outstanding.

Jack


----------



## CrazyDuck

blackjackdelta said:


> I hope the WOC view is outstanding.
> 
> Jack



It will be if the Zephyr is not in the way!


----------



## Bdchili

CrazyDuck said:


> I wouldn't say they have direct control over the assignments but they find a way to get me what I want every time...  In 06 when we went I never put in a request when I booked my room,  When I ordered my ears to be delivered to the room I mentioned to the VP person that I liked being close to the elevators.. She said "I can help you with that"...  We checked in late that day around 8p because we were driving up from San Diego, and we were assigned 4024 right next to the elevator (almost too close) and the ears were inside the room waiting on the table...  Since then I always make sure to convey my requests to VP as well as WDTC when I booked the rooms...


I am headed to GCH in a week and want to tryout your tech.  How do you get in touch with Vacation Planning?  First time to DL and not familiar with the different titles cast members use there.


----------



## CrazyDuck

Bdchili said:


> I am headed to GCH in a week and want to tryout your tech.  How do you get in touch with Vacation Planning?  First time to DL and not familiar with the different titles cast members use there.



http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/myVacation/index?name=VacationPlanningServicesPage

  Good Luck!


----------



## Bdchili

Mucho Gracias! BTW I read somewhere on this thread about a very low percentage of the rooms having king size beds. So maybe someone can point me in the right direction here.  I am coming to GCH on the 17th. I have two theme park view rooms booked and have requested connecting rooms due to 3 Kiddos (9,6,5). We would prefer 1 King & 1 Queen but I realize that may be impossible. I am a WDW vet but this is our first Journey to Mother Land. Another words complete rookie! I am going to contact the Vacation Planner per CrazyDucks suggestion, but want direction on what rooms I should try to point them two.  BTW, noise isn't an issue with us, being that I will drag the Fam out all night anyway and view is high on my pref list.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Bdchili said:


> Mucho Gracias! BTW I read somewhere on this thread about a very low percentage of the rooms having king size beds. So maybe someone can point me in the right direction here.  I am coming to GCH on the 17th. I have two theme park view rooms booked and have requested connecting rooms due to 3 Kiddos (9,6,5). We would prefer 1 King & 1 Queen but I realize that may be impossible. I am a WDW vet but this is our first Journey to Mother Land. Another words complete rookie! I am going to contact the Vacation Planner per CrazyDucks suggestion, but want direction on what rooms I should try to point them two.  BTW, noise isn't an issue with us, being that I will drag the Fam out all night anyway and view is high on my pref list.




Well like you said, you might want to explain your situation to them and they should help you on your problem. I'm not sure which rooms have kings so I can't help you there. It would be nice to have a chart that shows what configurations are in which rooms. What noise are you referring to? I don't see any noise problems with theme park view rooms. IIRC Duck said that even with monorail, it wasn't a problem.


----------



## Nonsuch

Bdchili said:


> ... I have two theme park view rooms booked and have requested connecting rooms due to 3 Kiddos (9,6,5). We would prefer 1 King & 1 Queen but I realize that may be impossible.



I always requested 1 King, but only got it once (around 8 visits).  It is the rarest configuration.  Most rooms have 2 Queens.  The other configuration is 1 Queen and a bunk bed, which feels less cramped than 2 Queens.  The 2 Queen with daybed has been mentioned in this thread, but I was not aware those even existed (that is the standard configuration at the Paradise Pier Hotel).

If your party is 3 kids and 2 adults, then any 2 connected rooms should work for you.  You might want to focus on location, rather than room type.





The rooms below the Paradise View Patio would be my first choice, rooms 5240 and 5242 
Take a look at my maps of the new wing, which are part of the first post in this thread.


----------



## Nonsuch

CrazyDuck said:


> It will be if the Zephyr is not in the way!


The Zephyr refurbishment is scheduled to be done April 2, and without the tarps it should not be much of an obstruction.  I wonder if the Zephyr tower will be used for WoC.  I'm sure the lights on Mickey's Fun Wheel will be part of the show.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Nonsuch said:


> The Zephyr refurbishment is scheduled to be done April 2, and without the tarps it should not be much of an obstruction. I wonder if the Zephyr tower will be used for WoC. I'm sure the lights on Mickey's Fun Wheel will be part of the show.


 
You wonder how the surrounding attractions will be incorporated into the WOC show. I am just hoping for a higher floor view.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

Nonsuch said:


> I always requested 1 King, but only got it once (around 8 visits).  It is the rarest configuration.  Most rooms have 2 Queens.  The other configuration is 1 Queen and a bunk bed, which feels less cramped than 2 Queens.  The 2 Queen with daybed has been mentioned in this thread, but I was not aware those even existed (that is the standard configuration at the Paradise Pier Hotel).
> 
> If your party is 3 kids and 2 adults, then any 2 connected rooms should work for you.  You might want to focus on location, rather than room type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rooms below the Paradise View Patio would be my first choice, rooms 5240 and 5242
> Take a look at my maps of the new wing, which are part of the first post in this thread.



Do you know how many or what percentage of rooms have the kings?


----------



## Nonsuch

DmaxHawk said:


> Do you know how many or what percentage of rooms have the kings?


I don't have a percentage, but would guess 10% (or less).
The one time we received the requested king, the hotel was not at full occupancy.

The VGC has solved this problem for us 
100% of the one-bedroom villas have a king


----------



## DmaxHawk

Nonsuch said:


> I don't have a percentage, but would guess 10% (or less).
> The one time we received the requested king, the hotel was not at full occupancy.
> 
> The VGC has solved this problem for us
> 100% of the one-bedroom villas have a king



So maybe 70 rooms? Depending on what room count you're going off of


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Just wanted to thank you for putting this thread together.  We are VGC owners and over the last year, have fallen in love with the hotel.  We will be going back home again Mother's Day weekend and again for the Disneyland 1/2 Marathon in December.


----------



## Nonsuch

DmaxHawk said:


> So maybe 70 rooms? Depending on what room count you're going off of


If 10% are kings, then 90 rooms (there are over 900 rooms including the expansion).
Only some of those will be park view, so now you are down to maybe 25 (if they are evenly distributed).
If the hotel is full, then only some of those will become available on any given day.  On top of that, you need the adjacent room to also be available. 

I hope you get the King you requested, you will need a little magic


----------



## DmaxHawk

justkeepswimmin said:


> Just wanted to thank you for putting this thread together.  We are VGC owners and over the last year, have fallen in love with the hotel.  We will be going back home again Mother's Day weekend and again for the Disneyland 1/2 Marathon in December.



You're very welcome, that is our goal here, to provide the best information on the hotel available. Its always appreciated to hear feedback like this. I hope you enjoy your stays! Have a great time!



Nonsuch said:


> If 10% are kings, then 90 rooms (there are over 900 rooms including the expansion).
> Only some of those will be park view, so now you are down to maybe 25 (if they are evenly distributed).
> If the hotel is full, then only some of those will become available on any given day.  On top of that, you need the adjacent room to also be available.
> 
> I hope you get the King you requested, you will need a little magic




This goes back to the conflicting reports I posted about earlier. Several sites have the room numbers ranging from 751 to over 900. Disneylandresort.com itself have the room count at 745. Do they need to drastically update their site? 

If its the way you described, then X2 on needing magic to get the room you want...


----------



## Marilynbn

We have been frequent visitors to the Grand Californian and we always ask for a king room with sofa sleeper and pool view...we have always been accommodated. So don't give up. I usually send a fax to the hotel a couple of days ahead of our arrival reiterating our request this helps if they know your preference before allocating rooms. Good Luck! Love love love this hotel!

Marilyn


----------



## DmaxHawk

Marilynbn said:


> We have been frequent visitors to the Grand Californian and we always ask for a king room with sofa sleeper and pool view...we have always been accommodated. So don't give up. I usually send a fax to the hotel a couple of days ahead of our arrival reiterating our request this helps if they know your preference before allocating rooms. Good Luck! Love love love this hotel!
> 
> Marilyn



What do you usually say? Do you happen to have the fax number?


----------



## Kiann3

We just spent 6 days/5 nights at the GC.  I have stayed at PPH and DL hotels.  This time we asked for King Size bed since we had no kids with us.  I must admit I was in love with the hotel before now I am even more.

When I asked about the hotel I was told there was not much Disney in it.  Well there are hidden Mickey's per say in the carpet.  We had bambi and thumper on the shower curtain and Snow White pics in the room.  So I was happy with that.   The bathroom was small, however I can live with that for 5 nights with only 2 people.  

The best part of the stay was going back to the room the first night and finding that Linda a CM at the front desk had arranged for 10 white roses to be placed on the bed and a picture from Mickey and Minnie that was pre- signed and 20% photo pass.  I was near tears it was so beautiful.  I asked the hubby if he arranged it and he admitted he did not.  The next morning I saw Linda and let her know how she made this a fantastic anniversary.  

We did not have a view from the room, however that was not important to us.  We were next to the monorail and we never heard it.   The room was very quiet (expect when our neighbors celebrated, the walls are thin please remember this).  

We did go get breakfast on the last day at White Water Cafe and the mickey waffles were great.  We got it to go and had breakfast in the room.

In a couple months we hope to be owners in the DVC for the GC villas.


----------



## CrazyDuck

Kiann3 said:


> In a couple months we hope to be owners in the DVC for the GC villas.



Glad you had a great time.... A lot of times people ask for help deciding between DLH and GCH.  There are people who like to bash the GCH because they can't look past the price tag!  It's nice to read some first hand accounts from people who notice the subtle touches that make the GCH the best hotel in DLR.  

Good luck with the DVC purchase... See ya around the house... neighbor!


----------



## Marilynbn

DmaxHawk- I just send a nice letter and request, if available, a king bed with a sofa sleeper and a pool view. The Grand CA fax is (714) 300-7300. Good luck!

Marilyn


----------



## Slappy White

> The room was very quiet (expect when our neighbors celebrated, the walls are thin please remember this).



I've read that in a few places but honestly, that wasn't our experience at all.  We stayed there in August and were shocked by how quiet the place was.  We had neighbors on both sides, too.  Maybe they were just quiet people. 

I don't understand the beat on the GC as not being "Disney" enough.  It's PLENTY Disney!  I know the pricetag can be something of a deal killer and we've certainly stayed in nicer hotels for less money, but the proximity to both parks can't be beat.  

Another thing: our room was insanely clean.  Clean, clean.  I'm talking you could set up an ICU bed in there, clean.  They changed the sheets daily and kept that place immaculate.  I travel a lot and I've never been in a hotel room as clean as the one at the GC.

Finally, the service from the CMs is top drawer.  It's Disney service the way Disney service _used _to be.

I've never stayed at either the PPH or the DLHotel so I can't make any kind of comparison to them.  But for our money, the GC was a great place to stay when you're at DL.  We literally have nothing negative to say about it.


----------



## Slappy White

I'm sure people have seen the inside of the place before, but I never get tired of looking at the GC:






We asked for bunkbeds and our kids really liked them





We thought the bathroom set up was pretty ideal.  Two sinks.  Plenty of storage space.  Separate toilet and tub.  Sliding door was nice because it didn't take up any room.










There's a DVD player and a fridge.





One thing we thought was really cool was how much space there was.  There's a really nice area right at the door to the room for you to be able to stash your stroller.





This table was VERY useful.  Great space for the cameras and stuff.  There's a drawer in there too with stationery and envelopes.





We booked standard view but I think we were upgraded















The balcony was a pretty decent size, too.





We loved the pools





And the waterslide was fun





About the best thing the GC has going for it is the easy entrance to DCA.  We put on our bathing suits and rode Grizzly River Rapids, then walked right back into our hotel and hopped into the pool.


----------



## Slappy White

Took this as we were walking across the 5th floor terrace one night.


----------



## BunnieGene

Thank you for sharing your pics...I cannot wait to go back!


----------



## Nonsuch

Slappy White said:


> I'm sure people have seen the inside of the place before, but I never get tired of looking at the GC:



Some videos from last month.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Marilynbn said:


> DmaxHawk- I just send a nice letter and request, if available, a king bed with a sofa sleeper and a pool view. The Grand CA fax is (714) 300-7300. Good luck!
> 
> Marilyn



Thanks Marilyn, 'preciate it!



Slappy White said:


> I've read that in a few places but honestly, that wasn't our experience at all.  We stayed there in August and were shocked by how quiet the place was.  We had neighbors on both sides, too.  Maybe they were just quiet people.
> 
> I don't understand the beat on the GC as not being "Disney" enough.  It's PLENTY Disney!  I know the pricetag can be something of a deal killer and we've certainly stayed in nicer hotels for less money, but the proximity to both parks can't be beat.
> 
> Another thing: our room was insanely clean.  Clean, clean.  I'm talking you could set up an ICU bed in there, clean.  They changed the sheets daily and kept that place immaculate.  I travel a lot and I've never been in a hotel room as clean as the one at the GC.
> 
> Finally, the service from the CMs is top drawer.  It's Disney service the way Disney service _used _to be.
> 
> I've never stayed at either the PPH or the DLHotel so I can't make any kind of comparison to them.  But for our money, the GC was a great place to stay when you're at DL.  We literally have nothing negative to say about it.




I guess it comes down to how loud the neighbors are, not only in this hotel but most all of them. I notice that if they are loud, you will be able to hear them. 

I'm glad to hear that you enjoyed your stay and had a good experience at the GC. Lately there has been a lot of good things said about this hotel in the thread and I think its a good sign for Disneyland to have this much good said about their flagship hotel.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Thanks for the pics and vids! I always see something that makes me like this hotel more and more whenever I see new media. Thanks guys! This is what we need!


----------



## nunzia

DmaxHawk said:


> Thanks Marilyn, 'preciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it comes down to how loud the neighbors are, not only in this hotel but most all of them. I notice that if they are loud, you will be able to hear them.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you enjoyed your stay and had a good experience at the GC. Lately there has been a lot of good things said about this hotel in the thread and I think its a good sign for Disneyland to have this much good said about their flagship hotel.



Yes..it is a great place! The only noise I ever hear is sometimes people thundering down the halls, but it isn't a big deal. I see by your ticker you are almost ready to go! (college spring break?) I hope you have a blast and do a trip report when you get back with plenty of pictures


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> Yes..it is a great place! The only noise I ever hear is sometimes people thundering down the halls, but it isn't a big deal. *I see by your ticker you are almost ready to go! (college spring break?) I hope you have a blast and do a trip report when you get back with plenty of pictures*



Thats correct, college spring break! Oh I'm pretty sure we will, I find it hard not to have a blast at DLR. If you see my sig, we already have a Pre-Trip Report with some pictures up


----------



## Angel16

Really enjoying all the pictures and information.  Thank you all for posting it.  I do have a question.  Where is parking for Grand California Resort guest's?

We are driving and hope we do not have to park very far away.  I understand that valet is an addional $15.00 per day on top of the resort fee which I was told at booking covered parking, daily newspaper and wi-fi in rooms.  Any information will be greatly appreciated.




Angel16


----------



## Marilynbn

The Grand CA hotel guest parking lot is right across the street from the main entrance to the hotel.


----------



## CrazyDuck

Angel16 said:


> We are driving and hope we do not have to park very far away.  I understand that valet is an addional $15.00 per day on top of the resort fee which I was told at booking covered parking, daily newspaper and wi-fi in rooms.  Any information will be greatly appreciated.



If you are staying at GCH there is self parking across the st (Disneyland Dr.)  It is free and not too far..  If you valet park it is $17/day!


----------



## Angel16

Marilynbn said:


> The Grand CA hotel guest parking lot is right across the street from the main entrance to the hotel.



Thank you, that sounds great.



CrazyDuck said:


> If you are staying at GCH there is self parking across the st (Disneyland Dr.)  It is free and not too far..  If you valet park it is $17/day!



We don't need valet at that price.  Too bad they aren't like Vegas for valet.     Thank you for the information.  



Angel16


----------



## DmaxHawk

Its about a 580 foot walk from the edge of the parking lot to the hotel if you follow paths. 365 if you go over trees and stuff.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Movin on up

Updated today


----------



## DmaxHawk

Anyone know if there was damage, if any, to the hotel from the quake?


----------



## PrincessIM

Thank you for taking the time to post all this very useful information.    We just booked our trip yesterday and can't wait to stay at the Grand California!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Marilynbn said:


> DmaxHawk- I just send a nice letter and request, if available, a king bed with a sofa sleeper and a pool view. The Grand CA fax is (714) 300-7300. Good luck!
> 
> Marilyn



Thank Marilyn, I just sent them a fax. We'll see what happens.



PrincessIM said:


> Thank you for taking the time to post all this very useful information.    We just booked our trip yesterday and can't wait to stay at the Grand California!




We hope this thread helped and that you have a fantastic stay! Enjoy!


----------



## jlindley9

I'm curious to find out more about the rooms that have 2 queen beds plus a daybed.  Does anyone know about how many are in the hotel?  Does anyone have pictures of the daybed?  How big is it?

Thanks!


----------



## DmaxHawk

jlindley9 said:


> I'm curious to find out more about the rooms that have 2 queen beds plus a daybed.  Does anyone know about how many are in the hotel?  Does anyone have pictures of the daybed?  How big is it?
> 
> Thanks!



Thats also a question I have. From what I hear, these rooms are more on the rare side?

From what I understand they are the same size as regular rooms (~353 square feet according to one resource). IIRC The Day bed is a couch that slides/folds into a bed. Kind of like a futon? I'm trying to get one of these rooms myself and will be leaving in 2 day so I'll post up what we get. If anyone that has actually stayed in one of these chime in, that would be great.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Looking for information on the rate for the Private Cabanas at the GC pool.  I remember it being posted on the boards somewhere but I cannot find it.  Does anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## soaringirl

WooHooo!!   I just booked the GC for my September trip!! Awesome!! I never thought we'll be able to do that, we were thinking of Hojo!!   Is 244 a good rate per night?
Another question, I did the booking online, but didn't specify the type of bed for a standard room, we're 2 adults and 2 kids. Would they give us 2 queen beds automatically?


----------



## Nonsuch

justkeepswimmin said:


> Looking for information on the rate for the Private Cabanas at the GC pool.



Some information in the VGC owners thread


----------



## ACDSNY

soaringirl said:


> WooHooo!!  I just booked the GC for my September trip!! Awesome!! I never thought we'll be able to do that, we were thinking of Hojo!!  Is 244 a good rate per night?
> Another question, I did the booking online, but didn't specify the type of bed for a standard room, we're 2 adults and 2 kids. Would they give us 2 queen beds automatically?


 
I would think so.  Any time I've had 4 people on our reservation we've received 2 queens.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Nonsuch said:


> Some information in the VGC owners thread



Thanks!  A little steeper than I was expecting but it is for our arrival day (Mother's Day) so we were considering a splurge.


----------



## nunzia

soaringirl said:


> WooHooo!!   I just booked the GC for my September trip!! Awesome!! I never thought we'll be able to do that, we were thinking of Hojo!!   Is 244 a good rate per night?
> Another question, I did the booking online, but didn't specify the type of bed for a standard room, we're 2 adults and 2 kids. Would they give us 2 queen beds automatically?



Seems very good to me! I paid more like 350 a night a couple years ago. I am guessing the extra rooms took some pressure off the prices. I'm trying to remember if we ever had a daybed in a regular room..I know we had one in the Concierge room and it was just like a couch thing, it didn't slide out or anything like a futon. It was very comfortable!


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> Seems very good to me! I paid more like 350 a night a couple years ago. I am guessing the extra rooms took some pressure off the prices. I'm trying to remember if we ever had a daybed in a regular room..I know we had one in the Concierge room and it was just like a couch thing, *it didn't slide out or anything like a futon*. It was very comfortable!



I'm either wrong and thinking of a different hotel or they have different types of day beds


----------



## nunzia

DmaxHawk said:


> I'm either wrong and thinking of a different hotel or they have different types of day beds



Well, this was in the Concierge Room..the other rooms could certainly have different sleepers.


----------



## Marilynbn

I know for sure that the rooms with King beds have your standard sofa sleeper. I think then that there are 2 queen bed rooms and then the rarer 2 queens with a daybed, not a sofa sleeper..the daybed takes up less room since it does not fold out like a sofa sleeper does.

Marilyn


----------



## 8lovesmickey

This may have been said and I didn't see it- if so, I apologize.  I wanted to let visitors to the DGC know that one of the hidden perks is "Soarin' Over California."  You can go through the hotel into DCA (they have security, etc. right there) and you come out right near Soarin'.  Very often when we were there it was open half-hour before the other rides and we were able to walk on.  For example if the park officially opens at 10:00, the main gates open at 9:30 so people can shop or eat, and Soarin' would open at 9:30 also.  Give it a try some morning - it's worth taking a chance to avoid the lines for this oh-so-popular attraction!!


----------



## soaringirl

Thanks for your answers!!! I'm very excited about staying there  DH wanted to see this hotel since it first opened, now he's getting cold feet about the price, lol!   but I already paid the first night, so I hope he comes around!!! (still 6 more months!)


----------



## iLUVdisneyLAND

soaringirl said:


> Thanks for your answers!!! I'm very excited about staying there  DH wanted to see this hotel since it first opened, now he's getting cold feet about the price, lol!   but I already paid the first night, so I hope he comes around!!! (still 6 more months!)



If your trip is by September, call and see if the new prices will effect your trip.  I just called about the extension of 5 for 3 and we saved $300 on our May trip to the GCH!!


----------



## soaringirl

iLUVdisneyLAND said:


> If your trip is by September, call and see if the new prices will effect your trip.  I just called about the extension of 5 for 3 and we saved $300 on our May trip to the GCH!!



I actually booked it yesterday with the 40% off (hotel only). Didn't get the package since we're doing the SCP tour, so it doesn't work for us, thanks anyway! We're just staying 4 nights.


----------



## nunzia

Marilynbn said:


> I know for sure that the rooms with King beds have your standard sofa sleeper. I think then that there are 2 queen bed rooms and then the rarer 2 queens with a daybed, not a sofa sleeper..the daybed takes up less room since it does not fold out like a sofa sleeper does.
> 
> Marilyn



There we go..The Conceirge room I was in had 2 queens and the day bed. I've had a King room but never paid attention to the couch folding out since there were only 2 of us.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Last year we asked for the DQ with daybed, did not get it. I can not see how 5 people could be comfortable especially if they are teens and adults. Very close quarters.

Jack


----------



## soaringirl

What is this? I read about it in my confirmation, I think it might be just for concierge, so if I booked a standard room, then I shouldn't worry about it, right?
I'm very excited about staying at the GCH, but this is like a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity, and I just don't want any surprises!!! 
I know about the resort fee, and I'm ok with it.


----------



## Nonsuch

soaringirl said:


> What is this? I read about it in my confirmation, I think it might be just for concierge, so if I booked a standard room, then I shouldn't worry about it, right?
> I'm very excited about staying at the GCH, but this is like a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity, and I just don't want any surprises!!!
> I know about the resort fee, and I'm ok with it.



This is my bill for last December.  All rooms are subject to the tax and resort fees.  Valet and meals are optional





The VGC are not subject to those fees, but DVC has already collected lots of money.


----------



## alagen

I just got back from a 3 night stay at GCH and I have to stay, I've stayed at the Grand Floridian (which I loved) and I found the GCH even better!  The best part was being less than 10 minutes from the gates to the CA park for afternoon breaks at the pool and naps.  I have to say, the chairs by the GCH pool are the BEST!  They're more like chaises since all of them have thick cushions...I think I spent more than 2 hours there the day before I left...I still dream about those lounge chairs!


----------



## Marilynbn

So funny you mention the lounge chairs! I LOVE those chairs! I covered myself up once with towels so I wouldn't burn in the sun and had one of the best naps ever there!! So comfy! 

Marilyn


----------



## Sherry E

Marilynbn said:


> So funny you mention the lounge chairs! I LOVE those chairs! I covered myself up once with towels so I wouldn't burn in the sun and had one of the best naps ever there!! So comfy!
> 
> Marilyn



I think the GCH has special, magic chairs throughout!  I have not sampled the lounge chairs yet, but I don't doubt their wondrous powers because I know how seductive those chairs in the lobby/hearth area can be!!  When you approach the chairs and couches in the lobby, they are rather deceptive because they don't _look_ as though they will be all that comfy.  They are not particularly squishy or soft, and they don't seem as though they would necessarily mold to your shape and provide instant relaxation.  

But for some reason, once you plunk down in one of these chairs and sit there for a good 5 minutes or more (usually "more" in my case!), you find yourself not wanting to stand up again!  Somehow, you and the chair have become one and the idea of having to pry yourself from it and get up again is a daunting thought.  It's like they sneak up on you and relax you when you don't realize you are relaxing, and suddenly you feel like you just want to sit there all day like a lump and do nothing!!  I think it's the overall vibe - the dim lighting, the comforting dark wood, the cozy fireplace, the soft piano music - that helps soothe the tired bodies and brains of many a weary visitor, and the chairs play a big role in that!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

The problem with last August you could not find any of those wonderful chairs open.

Jack


----------



## Sherry E

blackjackdelta said:


> The problem with last August you could not find any of those wonderful chairs open.
> 
> Jack



I remember you said that in another thread, Jack - in fact, the way you put it was really funny and I was giggling about it.  What was it you said?  Something about how you didn't want to have to wait around for an hour just to sit down or something?  I am paraphrasing you, but it was along those lines!!  You make an excellent point there!  The wondrous chairs (which don't look all that spectacular at a glance) in the GCH lobby are not really worth waiting around for - simply for the pleasure of sitting down.  I think it is more of a lovely bonus if you just kind of happen to stumble upon a bunch of open tables and chairs and plunk down in between stops.  But no, certainly you wouldn't want to lurk around, wasting time, just to pounce on a table and some chairs once they opened up.  That might be rather anti-climactic!

I am guessing that all of those folks who were hogging the chairs and tables in the GCH lobby when you went in August had discovered the magical relaxing powers of the chairs and they couldn't pry themselves loose!!  That's what happens - it is hard to get up out of the chairs once you have been in them for a while!


----------



## Sherry E

I don't know if this has already been mentioned in this GCH Super Thread (and if it has, forgive me for completely skipping over it!), but it just popped into my head now.  One of Samantha Brown's series for the Travel Channel is called "_Great Hotels_."  It is a rather old series out of all the ones she has done for TC (meaning like 7 years old or so), and they don't air the episodes very often anymore on Travel Channel, but she devoted a lot of episodes to Disney hotels (mostly in WDW, like the Grand Floridian, the Animal Kingdom Lodge, the Beach and Yacht Club, etc.), and one full episode was devoted to the GCH!!!

Again, Travel Channel does not air _Great Hotels_ too often anymore - they just ran about 2 weeks' worth of old episodes during the Samantha Brown 10-year anniversary on that network, but they did not re-broadcast any of the Disney hotel episodes.  However, I know I have seen the "_Great Hotels GCH_" episode for sale on Amazon before, and you may even be able to find it on YouTube or on Hulu or something.  Anyway, it seems like it would be a good thing to have, not only for informational purposes but also just for DLR souvenir purposes.

If I recall from when I first saw the "_Great Hotels/GCH_" show a few years ago, Samantha is walking around, talking about the woodwork in the lobby and the hearth area, the style of the decor, she's eating at Napa Rose, she's up in one of the rooms, she is standing on one of the upper levels, looking down over the lobby, etc. I would get the DVD just to have as a DLR keepsake - and besides, this is the only show that I know of that is exclusively devoted to _*any*_ DLR hotel, let alone the GCH!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

We have that DVD.

Jack


----------



## Angel16

Sherry E said:


> I think the GCH has special, magic chairs throughout!  I have not sampled the lounge chairs yet, but I don't doubt their wondrous powers because I know how seductive those chairs in the lobby/hearth area can be!!  When you approach the chairs and couches in the lobby, they are rather deceptive because they don't _look_ as though they will be all that comfy.  They are not particularly squishy or soft, and they don't seem as though they would necessarily mold to your shape and provide instant relaxation.
> 
> But for some reason, once you plunk down in one of these chairs and sit there for a good 5 minutes or more (usually "more" in my case!), you find yourself not wanting to stand up again!  Somehow, you and the chair have become one and the idea of having to pry yourself from it and get up again is a daunting thought.  It's like they sneak up on you and relax you when you don't realize you are relaxing, and suddenly you feel like you just want to sit there all day like a lump and do nothing!!  I think it's the overall vibe - the dim lighting, the comforting dark wood, the cozy fireplace, the soft piano music - that helps soothe the tired bodies and brains of many a weary visitor, and the chairs play a big role in that!!



Sherry,  What a great post, you had me laughing so hard that my DH had to know what I was reading.  Your description was so grafic, it made me want to_ run _right to a chair on our first visit next month.     You certainly have a wonderful way with the written word.  I am looking so farward to enjoying a relaxing visit to GCH.  

Has anyone heard from Sid?  I am sure he is having a great time at DL/CA, but would love an update.  I hope he was able to get the perfect room.  




Angel16


----------



## Sherry E

Angel16 said:


> Sherry,  What a great post, you had me laughing so hard that my DH had to know what I was reading.  Your description was so grafic, it made me want to_ run _right to a chair on our first visit next month.     You certainly have a wonderful way with the written word.  I am looking so farward to enjoying a relaxing visit to GCH.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Sid?  I am sure he is having a great time at DL/CA, but would love an update.  I hope he was able to get the perfect room.
> 
> Angel16



Thanks!  I am telling you - watch out for those chairs!  They will sneak up on you!  You will look at them and think, "Eh...they don't look like much..." but after sitting in them for a good 10 or 15 minutes, you will find that your lower half is stuck to the chair!!  That's why there are so many people just leisurely hanging around the lobby, I bet - they simply cannot get out of the chairs!


----------



## knewton64

I need help! I really really like my soda in the am while on a disney vacation and will be part of an Adventures by disney vacation tour group who will be heading up to DL & DCA area this weekend and such so I gotta ask a really Goofy ?:


Please bring me up to


----------



## knewton64

OOPS! DBLE POSTING!



knewton64 said:


> I need help! I really really like my soda in the am while on a disney vacation and will be part of an Adventures by disney vacation tour group who will be heading up to DL & DCA area this weekend and such so I gotta ask a really Goofy ?:
> 
> 
> Please bring me up to speed on this:
> 
> Q: does Disneys grand californian sell those refillable drinkng mugs like u c at WDW??? If so, how much???
> 
> If not, do they have a soda station there??
> 
> Q; Does the DIsneyland hotel have one??? (I will be staying at DGC). ANd if so, how much do they cost??
> 
> 
> If not, what suggestions do u have for this soul who really really needs his cafeine fix in the am to get him going as I really like Dr Pepper (I am from Texas) but I get a feeling its Coca Cola this time 4 me.
> 
> 
> P.S.  like the suggestions about the chairs! I need to try them out - thanks 4 the suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Sherry E said:


> I remember you said that in another thread, Jack - in fact, the way you put it was really funny and I was giggling about it. What was it you said? Something about how you didn't want to have to wait around for an hour just to sit down or something? I am paraphrasing you, but it was along those lines!! You make an excellent point there! The wondrous chairs (which don't look all that spectacular at a glance) in the GCH lobby are not really worth waiting around for - simply for the pleasure of sitting down. I think it is more of a lovely bonus if you just kind of happen to stumble upon a bunch of open tables and chairs and plunk down in between stops. But no, certainly you wouldn't want to lurk around, wasting time, just to pounce on a table and some chairs once they opened up. That might be rather anti-climactic!
> 
> I am guessing that all of those folks who were hogging the chairs and tables in the GCH lobby when you went in August had discovered the magical relaxing powers of the chairs and they couldn't pry themselves loose!! That's what happens - it is hard to get up out of the chairs once you have been in them for a while!


 One of many levels of frustration when going thru GCH to get to the room. I expected smoke from campfires, roasting weenies, etc in the lobby.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

knewton64 said:


> OOPS! DBLE POSTING!
> 
> 
> 
> knewton64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need help! I really really like my soda in the am while on a disney vacation and will be part of an Adventures by disney vacation tour group who will be heading up to DL & DCA area this weekend and such so I gotta ask a really Goofy ?:
> 
> 
> Please bring me up to speed on this:
> 
> Q: does Disneys grand californian sell those refillable drinkng mugs like u c at WDW??? If so, how much???
> A: No
> 
> If not, do they have a soda station there??
> A: No
> Q; Does the DIsneyland hotel have one??? (I will be staying at DGC). ANd if so, how much do they cost??
> A: No
> 
> 
> If not, what suggestions do u have for this soul who really really needs his cafeine fix in the am to get him going as I really like Dr Pepper (I am from Texas) but I get a feeling its Coca Cola this time 4 me.
> 
> 
> P.S. like the suggestions about the chairs! I need to try them out - thanks 4 the suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bring a case of Dr. Pepper and put what I can in the fridge along with the DGF's diet pepsi.
> 
> Jack
Click to expand...


----------



## Juliah

Our family would like to stay at the GC, but I am unsure what kind of room would accommodate us. There are five of us, including our two DD in wheelchairs, so we would need an accessible room with a roll-in shower with two queens and a sofa bed or day bed. Does anyone know if there are double queen rooms with a daybed that are also wheelchair accessible, or will we have to go with a villa?

Where would I find prices for the rooms and villas? Are there any discounts available for late June or early July of this year? Where might I find the latest discounts?

Also, do any of the pools at GC have the gradual "zero entry" slope for wheelchairs like some of the pools at WDW do?

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## nunzia

knewton64 said:


> OOPS! DBLE POSTING!
> 
> 
> 
> knewton64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need help! I really really like my soda in the am while on a disney vacation and will be part of an Adventures by disney vacation tour group who will be heading up to DL & DCA area this weekend and such so I gotta ask a really Goofy ?:
> 
> 
> Please bring me up to speed on this:
> 
> Q: does Disneys grand californian sell those refillable drinkng mugs like u c at WDW??? If so, how much???
> 
> If not, do they have a soda station there??
> 
> Q; Does the DIsneyland hotel have one??? (I will be staying at DGC). ANd if so, how much do they cost??
> 
> 
> If not, what suggestions do u have for this soul who really really needs his cafeine fix in the am to get him going as I really like Dr Pepper (I am from Texas) but I get a feeling its Coca Cola this time 4 me.
> 
> 
> P.S.  like the suggestions about the chairs! I need to try them out - thanks 4 the suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they have the refillable soda things there, but could be wrong since I don't really drink soda and don't pay attention. I THINK the wonderful ABD guides have sodas in their magic snack stash that they whip out everytime you get on/off the bus...so why not just snag an extra or two, put it in the Grand's refrigerator and you'll be all set.
Click to expand...


----------



## blackjackdelta

Juliah said:


> Our family would like to stay at the GC, but I am unsure what kind of room would accommodate us. There are five of us, including our two DD in wheelchairs, so we would need an accessible room with a roll-in shower with two queens and a sofa bed or day bed. Does anyone know if there are double queen rooms with a daybed that are also wheelchair accessible, or will we have to go with a villa?
> 
> Where would I find prices for the rooms and villas? Are there any discounts available for late June or early July of this year? Where might I find the latest discounts?
> 
> Also, do any of the pools at GC have the gradual "zero entry" slope for wheelchairs like some of the pools at WDW do?
> 
> Thanks very much in advance.


 
You can call the reservation number and get prices for the Villas, they are not listed on line. A 1 bedroom was listed for $1010 a night for our stay in August. You can go to Disneys website and get prices on the room. Easiest way to find out about the DQ with daybed with handicap is just to call and ask. Wish I could help more.

Jack


----------



## Cinderella1122

Than you for starting this thread! As a comando WDW vistor and first time DLR vistor, i've been a little scared by the less frequent amount of information that is readily available for the Cali parks and resorts.

This thread gave me all I needed for the GCH. I know i'm going to fall in love with the resort.


----------



## drag n' fly

We are booked for our second stay at GC and last time they had us way out in the boonies room 4 something. I almost had to call car service to get to our room Which are the closest standard rooms to the lobby? I definitely want to make a request for something a little closer this time


----------



## Escape2Disney

Juliah,

We stayed in an accessible room in September.  It had 2 Queen beds and a roll-in shower.  The bathroom door is wide enough to fit the chair.

That being said, it might be a bit tight for 2 people in chairs.  There was no sofa, so I don't know if it'd meet your needs.  When calling the hotel, I'd ask them about accessible rooms for larger families.  If I remember correctly, there were other options available.

Good luck!


----------



## Dopey's MIL

blackjackdelta said:


> Last year we asked for the DQ with daybed, did not get it. I can not see how 5 people could be comfortable especially if they are teens and adults. Very close quarters.
> 
> Jack


 

Just out curiosty...did you buy a package or book your hotel stay separate because you have an AP?

I have a vacation package reserved for 5 people and all it says is a standard view room. However, when I booked it the CM told me it had a daybed as well.

Now I'm worried somewhat...must call again today for clarification!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Dopey's MIL said:


> Just out curiosty...did you buy a package or book your hotel stay separate because you have an AP?
> 
> I have a vacation package reserved for 5 people and all it says is a standard view room. However, when I booked it the CM told me it had a daybed as well.
> 
> Now I'm worried somewhat...must call again today for clarification!


 
We bought a package through Costco and the CM put the request on our reservation. In route the day of arrival, I called the hotel and reminded them of our request. The rooms will be a bit tight for 5 people depending on the size of the people. We do not have an AP as of yet but DGF will this summer.

Jack


----------



## Dopey's MIL

blackjackdelta said:


> We bought a package through Costco and the CM put the request on our reservation. In route the day of arrival, I called the hotel and reminded them of our request. The rooms will be a bit tight for 5 people depending on the size of the people. We do not have an AP as of yet but DGF will this summer.
> 
> Jack


 
It must be a first come first serve basis but I don't understand why they would allow 5 people in a room that only sleeps 4 comfortably and not have a rollaway.

I'll call and post what I'm told...thanks Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

Dopey's MIL said:


> It must be a first come first serve basis but I don't understand why they would allow 5 people in a room that only sleeps 4 comfortably and not have a rollaway.
> 
> I'll call and post what I'm told...thanks Jack


 
From what I have been told you can sleep 5, they will give you a sleeping bag for the 5th and the rooms are not assigned until you arrive. If all are taken before you arrive.... you can always ask to be moved if there is an opening. The standards are just no overly large and we travel with 4 or 6 so that is why we opted for the Villas rental this time, my DGF's splurge.

Jack


----------



## Dopey's MIL

blackjackdelta said:


> From what I have been told you can sleep 5, they will give you a sleeping bag for the 5th and the rooms are not assigned until you arrive. If all are taken before you arrive.... you can always ask to be moved if there is an opening. The standards are just no overly large and we travel with 4 or 6 so that is why we opted for the Villas rental this time, my DGF's splurge.
> 
> Jack


 
I stayed at DGC when it was a month new with 3 other adults...loved everything about it. Haven't experienced it with kids yet...as far as the Villas are concerned if I could sell my Worldmark membership I'd opt for the Disney vacation villas myself. It's not in the budget this year unfortunately. 

Moving into another room is an option but once settled...probably not worth it.


----------



## Juliah

Thanks very much for the input on accessible rooms. The Disney reservationist didn't seem to know much about the accessible rooms (which is why I'm so glad to have places like this to ask questions), so even though technically we could have five people in the room, I still don't know what the bedding situation would be. I asked about the villas, but she said they are not included in the summer discount and that she couldn't book us one anyway because they can only be booked 60 days out. Does that sound right?

I think we are going to try calling again and see if we get someone who is more familiar with the options. Much as I'd like to stay at GC, I'm wondering about getting two rooms at the Paradise Pier instead of one at GC for probably not too much more money than the one at GC.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Juliah said:


> Thanks very much for the input on accessible rooms. The Disney reservationist didn't seem to know much about the accessible rooms (which is why I'm so glad to have places like this to ask questions), so even though technically we could have five people in the room, I still don't know what the bedding situation would be. I asked about the villas, but she said they are not included in the summer discount and that she couldn't book us one anyway because they can only be booked 60 days out. Does that sound right?
> 
> I think we are going to try calling again and see if we get someone who is more familiar with the options. Much as I'd like to stay at GC, I'm wondering about getting two rooms at the Paradise Pier instead of one at GC for probably not too much more money than the one at GC.


 
A 1 bedroom Villa was going for $1010 a night when I checked last. Good luck on your decision.

Jack


----------



## Juliah

Thanks, Jack. The one-bedroom sounds like it would be perfect for us, but I guess I'd better hope they sometimes discount those.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Dopey's MIL said:


> It must be a first come first serve basis but I don't understand why they would allow 5 people in a room that only sleeps 4 comfortably and not have a rollaway.
> 
> I'll call and post what I'm told...thanks Jack


 
My comfortable and yours may be different. The fire code dictates the sq ft and then hotel packing does the rest. You can not get a rollaway into a DQ standard. It would have to be very,very skinny. 
Two adults, 3 kids, 10 or less fine but more than that you will be on top of each other unless someone spends alot of time in the head.

Jack


----------



## Dopey's MIL

blackjackdelta said:


> Last year we asked for the DQ with daybed, did not get it. I can not see how 5 people could be comfortable especially if they are teens and adults. Very close quarters.
> 
> Jack


 
Had to kind of laugh to myself when the CM answered my question about the daybed with 2 queens...she said..."oh you should have no problem getting your request granted because you weren't real picky...like asking to be next to an elevator or south facing or near the stairs and overlooking downtown Disney, etc. It's those whose requests are many that have narrowed their room request."

So we'll see what we get...thanks Jack


----------



## VallCopen

drag n' fly said:


> We are booked for our second stay at GC and last time they had us way out in the boonies room 4 something. I almost had to call car service to get to our room Which are the closest standard rooms to the lobby? I definitely want to make a request for something a little closer this time



We stayed last year in a standard view and got rooms right above the entry doors which not only are about 100 sqft larger than other rooms but they also have the 2 queens and daybed.  I believe there about 6-8 rooms per floor located there, they are also nice because they are just steps from the elevators.  At first we were bummed we got a room so close to the elevators and looking over the parking valet but the front desk told us they were the largest, non suite rooms, so we went ahead and took it.  They were nice and we could step right outside our room, sit in some chairs they had that looked down over the lobby and listen to the piano.  Standard view but not standard room, compared to the others we have seen with park views and downtown Disney views.


----------



## kj mom

Are there any height or age restrictions for the larger waterslide?


----------



## nunzia

Juliah said:


> Thanks very much for the input on accessible rooms. The Disney reservationist didn't seem to know much about the accessible rooms (which is why I'm so glad to have places like this to ask questions), so even though technically we could have five people in the room, I still don't know what the bedding situation would be. I asked about the villas, but she said they are not included in the summer discount and that she couldn't book us one anyway because they can only be booked 60 days out. Does that sound right?
> 
> I think we are going to try calling again and see if we get someone who is more familiar with the options. Much as I'd like to stay at GC, I'm wondering about getting two rooms at the Paradise Pier instead of one at GC for probably not too much more money than the one at GC.



If I remember my DVC rules right, then I think so..I think DVC releases rooms to CRO at 60 days out.


----------



## nunzia

kj mom said:


> Are there any height or age restrictions for the larger waterslide?



I think they have to demonstrate swimming ability and no vests allowed.


----------



## blackjackdelta

nunzia said:


> If I remember my DVC rules right, then I think so..I think DVC releases rooms to CRO at 60 days out.


 
That is what I was told, one of the reasons to I decided to rent points besides the rediculous price.

Jack


----------



## drag n' fly

VallCopen said:


> We stayed last year in a standard view and got rooms right above the entry doors which not only are about 100 sqft larger than other rooms but they also have the 2 queens and daybed.  I believe there about 6-8 rooms per floor located there, they are also nice because they are just steps from the elevators.  At first we were bummed we got a room so close to the elevators and looking over the parking valet but the front desk told us they were the largest, non suite rooms, so we went ahead and took it.  They were nice and we could step right outside our room, sit in some chairs they had that looked down over the lobby and listen to the piano.  Standard view but not standard room, compared to the others we have seen with park views and downtown Disney views.



Thanks very much for the good info!


----------



## Juliah

nunzia said:


> I think they have to demonstrate swimming ability and no vests allowed.



Thanks, Nunzia! I think I'm going to put the 60-day mark on my calendar and cross my fingers.


----------



## JoRo

Just wanted to share what a GREAT experience I had with VGC, or if just staying in hotel

We were thinking about renting a car for 1 day to do some grocery shopping.

So called to see if there is a car rental in the hotel, well there is Alamo in Downtown Disney so good to note.

the hotel said to order from Vons, but if you have alcohol you need to be there to sign for it.

Then said our son can not have dairy and that vons doesnt carry the hemp milk we need from him (this is better for kids, then rice or soy).  He actually transferred me to the whitewater store and they are looking into doing a special order for us - so that we dont have to haul 8-9 quarts down on the airplane - 

So if you have a special order that you really must have and know you may not be able to find it in the local area make sure you check out the option to special order through the hotel - 

Of course we do not know the cost yet but it was a wonderful option!


----------



## Shay1

We just got back from a stay with our two kids, we didn't put in any specific room requests but we got a room with bunk beds.  There is a trundle under the lower bunk bed so 5 people would have plenty of sleeping room in that type of room.  Not sure there would be a lot of moving around room but at least everyone would have a bed!


----------



## blackjackdelta

BUMP


----------



## DmaxHawk

Hi all, just got back from our trip to DL so I haven't been on here for a while. Can't wait to catch up. Post back a little later.


----------



## HydroGuy

I scanned the first two pages but did not take the time to read all 12. So I may have repeat questions. 

I booked a GCH room with theme park view for July. Here are my questions:

1. Which rooms and floors are considered theme park view?

2. Are there any rooms or floors I should request that are better than others?


----------



## Slappy White

My question is somewhat similar to Hydro Guy's.  We're considering booking club level for our August trip.  It seems like there are only two classes of rooms for club level: standard or park view.  Can you request DTD view on the 6th floor?  My kids will be bummed if they don't get bunkbeds again, does anyone know if there are bunkbeds on the club level?


----------



## Nonsuch

Slappy White said:


> It seems like there are only two classes of rooms for club level: standard or park view.  Can you request DTD view on the 6th floor?  My kids will be bummed if they don't get bunkbeds again, does anyone know if there are bunkbeds on the club level?


The concierge rooms I've stayed in have been on the 6th floor near the lounge.  I assume all the rooms are near the lounge, although some are on the 5th floor.  The DTD rooms might be too far from the lounge to be used as concierge.

Our favorite room was a 6th floor theme park view (above Storytellers), with a view of both the pool and the Sun Wheel (Mikey's Fun Wheel) in the distance.  This room had bunkbeds.


----------



## nunzia

..our concierge level room had a view of the parking lot....


----------



## blackjackdelta

nunzia said:


> ..our concierge level room had a view of the parking lot....


 

That would be the room I would get.

jack


----------



## BunnieGene

Nonsuch said:


> The concierge rooms I've stayed in have been on the 6th floor near the lounge.  I assume all the rooms are near the lounge, although some are on the 5th floor.  The DTD rooms might be too far from the lounge to be used as concierge.
> 
> Our favorite room was a 6th floor theme park view (above Storytellers), with a view of both the pool and the Sun Wheel (Mikey's Fun Wheel) in the distance.  This room had bunkbeds.



All the rooms are definitely NOT near the lounge...we've had some close by and some practically in Downtown Disney...


----------



## DmaxHawk

HydroGuy said:


> I scanned the first two pages but did not take the time to read all 12. So I may have repeat questions.
> 
> I booked a GCH room with theme park view for July. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1. Which rooms and floors are considered theme park view?
> 
> 2. Are there any rooms or floors I should request that are better than others?



Those are good questions, from what I've experienced, any rooms that offer any view to the park is considered a theme park view. Again, this is not set, this is only what I've seen. 

Some rooms double as either a park or a pool view. Take a look at the Trip report (page 5) and you will see what I mean. When I booked, I bought a theme park view and I was expecting a room in the far east wing (rooms 333-355, 327-416, or 424-448) what we ended up getting was room 5220. This room had a main view of the pools but some of the park was visible, check the TR to see what I mean. They told me that the hotel was basically at capacity and would not be able to move me where I wanted. But when a room opened up in the area that I wanted they would move me. When I saw the view from 5220, I loved it so much that I decided to stay. 

So, in short, to answer your first question, from what I've seen, any room that has somewhat of a view of the park is considered a park view. 

For your second question, it depends on what your definition of "better" is. Better as is closer to elevators, better views, away from noise...I'll assume that you mean better views. 

I would say the higher the better. I requested the highest floor possible outside of concierge (5th floor) and we loved it. I've heard people on here say that some of the lower level park view rooms' view have been obstructed by trees and such. So my advice, the higher the better. 

As for specific rooms, I would suggest the rooms I mentioned above on the east wing. I would also recommend the rooms around 5220.


----------



## nemofans

I am planning our 2nd visit to DL & plan on staying at GC.  I'm glad I found this thread b/c I need help figuring out room views & best room locations.  I am guessing it's best to be close to DTD exit for access to shops, dining, & DL.  We are 2 adults & 2 small kids.  
What is the difference betw a standard room & a studio?  Is there a big diff in rates?  We like having a fridge in the room too.


----------



## HydroGuy

DmaxHawk said:


> For your second question, it depends on what your definition of "better" is. Better as is closer to elevators, better views, away from noise...I'll assume that you mean better views.
> 
> I would say the higher the better. I requested the highest floor possible outside of concierge (5th floor) and we loved it. I've heard people on here say that some of the lower level park view rooms' view have been obstructed by trees and such. So my advice, the higher the better.


I meant better in a general sense. As in views, further from noise, closer to park entrance, etc.

When I called DLR recently and asked my #1 question and was told the rooms view GRR or PP.

If I want an unobstructed view not super far from park access points I would like to request a wing or floor or range of rooms.


----------



## nunzia

nemofans said:


> I am planning our 2nd visit to DL & plan on staying at GC.  I'm glad I found this thread b/c I need help figuring out room views & best room locations.  I am guessing it's best to be close to DTD exit for access to shops, dining, & DL.  We are 2 adults & 2 small kids.
> What is the difference betw a standard room & a studio?  Is there a big diff in rates?  We like having a fridge in the room too.



A standard room would be a hotel room with no special view. A studio would be a part of the Villas at the Grand Californian...part of DVC. I don't know what the rates are for studio, but if all you need is a refrigerator, then the regular hotel rooms have that.


----------



## nemofans

Oh, good.  It didn't say on any of the GC info on that the standard rooms had a fridge.  I know all the WDW deluxes have one, but I don't know about DL.  Thanks!  What kind of views do the standard room have?  Which would be more preferred?  I don't mind pool view or gardens view, if those are options.  I just don't want parking lot or street views.
 Is there another level room above standard that is not DVC or suites?


----------



## blackjackdelta

Standard views are usually courtyard, you can pay more to upgrade to a DTD or resort view. Studios were going for $810/night for the time we are staying in August, at least the last time I checked.

jack


----------



## nunzia

blackjackdelta said:


> Standard views are usually courtyard, you can pay more to upgrade to a DTD or resort view. Studios were going for $810/night for the time we are staying in August, at least the last time I checked.
> 
> jack



Well...Holy Crap..that is ridiculous..if you can get a regular foom for under 300, how can they charge 800 for a studio which is just a little bigger and has a microwave? wow.


----------



## blackjackdelta

nunzia said:


> Well...Holy Crap..that is ridiculous..if you can get a regular foom for under 300, how can they charge 800 for a studio which is just a little bigger and has a microwave? wow.


 
They want $1010 for the 1 bedroom, so that would not be out of line. Not being a DVC member so I can not even check my ressie's, but I heard they were all rented out for August.

Jack


----------



## nunzia

blackjackdelta said:


> They want $1010 for the 1 bedroom, so that would not be out of line. Not being a DVC member so I can not even check my ressie's, but I heard they were all rented out for August.
> 
> Jack



You rented points, didn't you? Did you get a copy of the confirmation?..you should have.


----------



## blackjackdelta

nunzia said:


> You rented points, didn't you? Did you get a copy of the confirmation?..you should have.


 
I did rent points and I did get a confirmation, but it would be nice to log in with a confirmation number and be able to check. There is a fair amount of trust involved with a non-refundable transaction. When you get old you get paranoid about these money things.

Jack


----------



## ACDSNY

blackjackdelta said:


> I did rent points and I did get a confirmation, but it would be nice to log in with a confirmation number and be able to check. There is a fair amount of trust involved with a non-refundable transaction. When you get old you get paranoid about these money things.
> 
> Jack


 
I predict you'll be a DVC member in the future after staying in the villas.


----------



## blackjackdelta

ACDSNY said:


> I predict you'll be a DVC member in the future after staying in the villas.


 
We will have to see. Since we can only go once a year it will be interesting to see how this financially plans out.

Jack


----------



## mysticcruiser

Just decided to upgrade to the GCH for our trip this July.  Am so excited!! 

My question is, do you think it is worth the money to upgrade from a standard view room to DTD view?  Don't think theme park view would be in our budget, so would you spend the additional $$ to overlook DTD or is the standard room just fine?

TIA!


----------



## nunzia

mysticcruiser said:


> Just decided to upgrade to the GCH for our trip this July.  Am so excited!!
> 
> My question is, do you think it is worth the money to upgrade from a standard view room to DTD view?  Don't think theme park view would be in our budget, so would you spend the additional $$ to overlook DTD or is the standard room just fine?
> 
> TIA!



I would if you can afford it. That's just me  I love the DTD view, and chose it over the park view. In fact, that's the one little bummer of staying at the villas..no DTD view. Of course, if I get that stunning Mickey's Wheel of Death view then DTD memories may fade away.
It's a really pretty view at night, and fun for people watching in the day, and sometimes you can see the fireworks at night (don't forget the music is on your TV). Also, you can hear the street musicians and it's nice to just sit on the balcony with your wine and listen to the music...ahhhhhh..


----------



## mysticcruiser

Great!  This is exactly what I was looking to know!  I think I will upgrade!! Woohoo!!


----------



## HydroGuy

Do you remember what floors these were on?





nunzia said:


> OK..let's see..here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another 2009


----------



## HydroGuy

DmaxHawk said:


> Does anyone have any pics of a theme park view on the east side of the hotel? I've seen many pics from rooms that have views of the pools or gardens and from the south side facing the park but not the east side (rooms X327-X416 or X333-X355). Would like to see how the Grizzly River looks from these rooms as well as the paths for people watching.
> 
> Thanks


I would like to see these too. Did you find any other than Nunzia's?


----------



## HydroGuy

DmaxHawk said:


> Those are good questions, from what I've experienced, any rooms that offer any view to the park is considered a theme park view. Again, this is not set, this is only what I've seen.
> 
> Some rooms double as either a park or a pool view. Take a look at the Trip report (page 5) and you will see what I mean. When I booked, I bought a theme park view and I was expecting a room in the far east wing (rooms 333-355, 327-416, or 424-448) what we ended up getting was room 5220. This room had a main view of the pools but some of the park was visible, check the TR to see what I mean. They told me that the hotel was basically at capacity and would not be able to move me where I wanted. But when a room opened up in the area that I wanted they would move me. When I saw the view from 5220, I loved it so much that I decided to stay.
> 
> So, in short, to answer your first question, from what I've seen, any room that has somewhat of a view of the park is considered a park view.
> 
> For your second question, it depends on what your definition of "better" is. Better as is closer to elevators, better views, away from noise...I'll assume that you mean better views.
> 
> I would say the higher the better. I requested the highest floor possible outside of concierge (5th floor) and we loved it. I've heard people on here say that some of the lower level park view rooms' view have been obstructed by trees and such. So my advice, the higher the better.
> 
> As for specific rooms, I would suggest the rooms I mentioned above on the east wing. I would also recommend the rooms around 5220.


 
Thanks Sal. I just finished reading all 298 posts in this thread.  Thanks for putting this info together and updating the OP. 

To recap, I splurged for the upgrade to theme park view. But I want to request some specific rooms.

Based on all I read here I think I will request 5th floor and the rooms on the east wing. Preferably near the elevator.

Also, I will summarize what I think this means for park access. Anyone with a different experience please advise/correct me!

Assuming we get an east wing room...

1. For going to DL we can walk out the "locked door" by room 1447. See http://www.mouseplanet.com/7280/How_Far_Is_It



> The shortest walking distance between a room in the Grand Californian Hotel and the middle of the Esplanade is about 600 feet (link. Looking at that route, some of you may be perplexed about how it is done. That is because most people are unaware of a locked exit at the far end of the hotel wing nearest Disneyland.


 
2. For going to and from DCA we can just use the special DCA entrance. This is near the elevators in the east wing.

3. For returning to GCH from DL we will use the DTD entrance - http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=88770


----------



## rentayenta

I am just so excited to be staying here in a 2 bedroom villa this June!


----------



## blackjackdelta

nunzia said:


> I would if you can afford it. That's just me  I love the DTD view, and chose it over the park view. In fact, that's the one little bummer of staying at the villas..no DTD view. Of course, if I get that stunning Mickey's Wheel of Death view then DTD memories may fade away.
> It's a really pretty view at night, and fun for people watching in the day, and sometimes you can see the fireworks at night (don't forget the music is on your TV). Also, you can hear the street musicians and it's nice to just sit on the balcony with your wine and listen to the music...ahhhhhh..


 

Agree completely. Also the food smells drift through the air, very relaxing.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

Appears our thread creator is not posting, here is a bump.

Jack


----------



## Sherry E

I agree that the DTD view is great.  A DTD-view room was actually my very first experience with staying at the GCH, in 2001.  We were making some very last minute plans to go to DLR for Thanksgiving weekend, and I kept checking with Reservations to see which of the 3 DLR hotels had any last minute room availability (due to cancellations by other people).  My friend wanted to stay at the DLH, because that was where we had always stayed prior to 2000, and she loved it there.  But we had to go with whatever opened up.  She was actually a bit disappointed that the GCH was the one that had a room open up, but I was thrilled to be trying a new DLR hotel!!  So we ended up with the least expensive room available, which was the DTD room.  It was great!  I loved being able to go out on the balcony and look out over the hustle and bustle of DTD, and we had a great view of the fireworks, which was a surprise.  I would definitely stay in a DTD room again if I had the $$$.

The only thing that I did not like about the DTD room was the fact that it was 'one of those rooms,' located down the endless corridors, so it took forever to get to it.  We did not use Bell service to take our bags to the room on that trip.  We didn't realize how far away the room was, so we just lugged our bags with us.  In the future, if I ever stay in a DTD room again, I know better and I will hand my bags over to the Bell Desk!!!


----------



## lisah0711

rentayenta said:


> I am just so excited to be staying here in a 2 bedroom villa this June!



We will be in a 2 bedroom in June too -- looks like we will miss you by a week or so.  

Thanks for bumping the thread, Jack, I don't know how I missed this one.  I obviously need to spend more time on the DL boards.


----------



## blackjackdelta

lisah0711 said:


> We will be in a 2 bedroom in June too -- looks like we will miss you by a week or so.
> 
> Thanks for bumping the thread, Jack, I don't know how I missed this one. I obviously need to spend more time on the DL boards.


 

You are welcome. Alot of valuable info in this thread.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Appears our thread creator is not posting, here is a bump.
> 
> Jack




Thanks Jack, I'm trying to create a single post that has content more easily laid out. Been busy with school projects coming up and all. I'll try to post more often


----------



## DmaxHawk

lisah0711 said:


> We will be in a 2 bedroom in June too -- looks like we will miss you by a week or so.
> 
> Thanks for bumping the thread, Jack, I don't know how I missed this one.  I obviously need to spend more time on the DL boards.



If you ever loose it, it has made its way into the DLR super sticky at the top of the page.
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32467200&postcount=2


----------



## TLPL

Nonsuch said:


> This is a floor by floor map of the VGC and the hotel expansion.  I walked through the VGC wing, so this is the actual arrangement of the villas. The hotel rooms are all normal sized, so I did not verify those rooms.



WOW! Great thread DMaxhawk!!! this thread is awesome! But it's 21 pages long, I hope you will keep update the first post with all the new added info so we don't miss anything.

And thanks Nonsuch for the floor map! It is great!  Can I suggest you to color code them? It would be nice to ID which rooms are DVC villas, (and also maybe Concierge level room?). I have always loved GC and I am considering getting DVC points there. This thread helps me understand GC alot more!
Thanks guys, keep up the good work!


----------



## lordog

Hi everyone 
we are staying at the villas in June in a two bedroom and will have three cars. Do they allow that many at no charge since the room holds nine or do we pay something after two cars? If so, how much. As DVC members, we don't pay a resort fee, by the way. Thanks!


----------



## DmaxHawk

lordog said:


> Hi everyone
> we are staying at the villas in June in a two bedroom and will have three cars. Do they allow that many at no charge since the room holds nine or do we pay something after two cars? If so, how much. As DVC members, we don't pay a resort fee, by the way. Thanks!



Very interesting question. I would imagine you would be able to use the parking since entrance and exit to the parking is via room key. As for it being no charge, I'm not sure. I would imagine that since you dont pay a resort fee, you will be charged every time you use the room key to use parking. But I could be wrong.


----------



## sierranevada

I know for sure that you do not pay for self parking.  I also know that 2 cars are fine but just don't know about three.  You may need to call DVC on this one.


----------



## blackjackdelta

sierranevada said:


> I know for sure that you do not pay for self parking. I also know that 2 cars are fine but just don't know about three. You may need to call DVC on this one.


 
If everyone staying the room has a room I would think self parking would not be a problem. But you do have to have the key.

Jack


----------



## nunzia

HydroGuy said:


> Do you remember what floors these were on?



I'm sorry..I don't. I really should start making note of this type of thing...


----------



## Docter419

My wife and I stayed there for our honeymoon. One week in the best hotel ever, room 5151 will always been in our hearts!


----------



## Nonsuch

TLPL said:


> ...And thanks Nonsuch for the floor map! It is great!  Can I suggest you to color code them? It would be nice to ID which rooms are DVC villas, (and also maybe Concierge level room?).


Your welcome 
Concierge is not available for VGC.  I have stayed in both regular and concierge rooms, and there was no difference in the rooms.  Concierge has a dedicated registration/service desk and lounge on the 6th floor above the lobby.




single page pdf
6 page pdf


----------



## DmaxHawk

Nonsuch said:


> Your welcome
> Concierge is not available for VGC.  I have stayed in both regular and concierge rooms, and there was no difference in the rooms.  Concierge has a dedicated registration/service desk and lounge on the 6th floor above the lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> single page pdf
> 6 page pdf



Absolutely beautiful! Thanks so much Nonsuch!


----------



## PrincessIM

I found some pictures of the Grand California on DisneyGeek.

http://www.disneygeek.com/by_request/by_request.php?page_id=1&update_dir=grand_californian


----------



## HydroGuy

The OP might be improved if you add some info about perks for the GCH. The special entrance is one. Also, I have heard about people being admitted to DCA earlier than everyone else at 9:15 for first ride on Soarin. Any confirmation of that would be interesting.


----------



## rentayenta

I see the green blocks are the 2 bedroom villas but can anyone tell me what the views would be according to villa number? I am spacially challenged to say the least.  Oh and I can't make out the numbers- need glasses.


----------



## kkmcan

Ok, so I got the dh to agree to staying at the Grand in June! Our first stay there but now I"m having second thoughts.  We would be booking a standard room and it would be about $500 more than staying across the street.  What if we end up with a view of a parking lot or we get one of those rooms down the endless hallways?? Dh (and myself as well) will be so miffed that we spent big bucks to stay there and it wasn't worth it.  

Should we do it as a one time thing or should we save the money and stay at Hojos??? 

Any advice?


----------



## HydroGuy

kkmcan said:


> Ok, so I got the dh to agree to staying at the Grand in June! Our first stay there but now I"m having second thoughts. We would be booking a standard room and it would be about $500 more than staying across the street. What if we end up with a view of a parking lot or we get one of those rooms down the endless hallways?? Dh (and myself as well) will be so miffed that we spent big bucks to stay there and it wasn't worth it.
> 
> Should we do it as a one time thing or should we save the money and stay at Hojos???
> 
> Any advice?


If it was me in your shoes I would stay at the GCH for benefits other than the views. And make peace with a parking lot view beforehand. That way there are no disappointments. When you get there request a room upgrade to DTD or park view. If you get it, good, and if not, well you were prepared.


----------



## kkmcan

Originally I wanted to stay there so the kids could get to use the pool they are always drooling over when we go to Whitewater Snacks. 

Also I thought it would be cool to ride Grizzly and get totally drenched and then run back to the room to change.  We do take breaks in the afternoon and it would be so nice to have a hop, skip and a jump back to our room.  

See now, I"m convincing myself again!  I keep going back and forth on this 

It's hard to spend this money when we always pick a budget room.  We are seriously frugal when it comes to hotels.  Although I guess I could say we pick moderate hotels.  I didn't care for Del Sol, Carousel or Anaheim Plaza.  But we really like Hojos and Park Vue Inn wasn't bad either.  

Thanks for the advice! I'll keep thinking on this.


----------



## TLPL

rentayenta said:


> I see the green blocks are the 2 bedroom villas but can anyone tell me what the views would be according to villa number? I am spacially challenged to say the least.  Oh and I can't make out the numbers- need glasses.



The Green blocks are dedicated 2 bedroom, but the studios and 1 bedroom can be booked as 2 bedroom as well. I think those rooms facing top of page have pool view, those facing right have Grizzly Trail, and those facing bottom of page have pier view.

And I belive odd number rooms have pool view, even number rooms have park view.

http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc_v0302/languagespecific/eng/sales/maps/Map_GrandCalifornianResort.pdf


----------



## Nonsuch

kkmcan said:


> ...Also I thought it would be cool to ride Grizzly and get totally drenched and then run back to the room to change.  We do take breaks in the afternoon and it would be so nice to have a hop, skip and a jump back to our room.


It seems you already know the biggest benefit of the GCH 
It's great being able to return to your room without leaving the "magic" of the parks 

I've been fortunate enough to experience all types of rooms:  perfect park/pool view,  long walk from DTD wing, parking lot view, and VGC 1-bedroom park view 
Every room has the primary benefit of the hotel, proximity to the parks 
All rooms also have a balcony 

I always request a high floor, but this is just my preference.  Try to check-in early and request whatever is most important to you (view, short walk, floor, bed types...).  I have checked-in early enough to take advantage of Magic Morning on the first day 
Your room may not be ready until the afternoon, but I'm sure you can find something to occupy the time


----------



## rentayenta

TLPL said:


> The Green blocks are dedicated 2 bedroom, but the studios and 1 bedroom can be booked as 2 bedroom as well. I think those rooms facing top of page have pool view, those facing right have Grizzly Trail, and those facing bottom of page have pier view.
> 
> And I belive odd number rooms have pool view, even number rooms have park view.
> 
> http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc_v0302/languagespecific/eng/sales/maps/Map_GrandCalifornianResort.pdf






 We have a 2 bedroom lock-off (1 bedroom and studio) so wow, we could be anywhere.


----------



## forevercruising

kkmcan said:


> Ok, so I got the dh to agree to staying at the Grand in June! Our first stay there but now I"m having second thoughts.  We would be booking a standard room and it would be about $500 more than staying across the street.  What if we end up with a view of a parking lot or we get one of those rooms down the endless hallways?? Dh (and myself as well) will be so miffed that we spent big bucks to stay there and it wasn't worth it.
> 
> Should we do it as a one time thing or should we save the money and stay at Hojos???
> 
> Any advice?



Our first two stays at the GCH were "Standard View" reservations and we were fortunate to be upgraded both times; they were both great views; one was pool view/partial park view and the other was Grizzly Peak.  We would have been happy anywhere, but, the upgraded views were very nice!  So, it is certainly no guarantee, but, they do upgrade from standard often.  The following two stays we have paid for the upgraded view (we have stayed there four times).

In addition, I have seen many pictures of "parking lot" views and courtyard views and I really like both of them; they seem to be very peaceful and quiet, which we also like.

As I mentioned, we would have been happy with Standard View, because, as HydroGuy mentioned, the perks of staying at the GCH are well worth it.  We have never minded the walks in the hallways, even when we have been far from the elevator.  

We just LOVE staying there and will never stay elsewhere; it has been well worth the extra money, for us.  In fact, we loved it so much that we became owners at the GC Villas!  It will be great to stay in the villas, but, we were very happy with the hotel rooms at the GCH, as well; we would have been happy to have continued to stay in those, had the villas not been an option for us.  

IMO:  For an extra $500, staying at the GCH would be a definite improvement on the trip!  It is great to have the private entrance and to just "run back to the room" when you need to.  It is simply a different type of experience than staying off-site or even at the other two on-site resort hotels.

Also:  The pool IS wonderful!  One year we were blocked out on Saturday, so we spent our Saturday as a pool day and it was probably the best day of our vacation!

Hope this helps!  My vote is for the GCH!!!


----------



## MommiePrincess

We will be at the GCH for 8 nights soon, we have a theme park view but our last stay resulted in changing rooms three times to get a view worth paying for.   (first room given was occupied, next room looked over the monorail and roof of something, next room trees only and then finally a nice view). Anyways, I can't get a straight answer from a CM through Disney booking, but I was told a few years back at the front desk that you could call a few hours before arriving to check in/reserve your actual room. When I did that last August I spent 10 minutes on the phone with the check-in desk while driving and when we arrived we started from scratch and then the three room drama. Anyone know anything about prechecking-in????


----------



## TLPL

MommiePrincess said:


> When I did that last August I spent 10 minutes on the phone with the check-in desk while driving and when we arrived we started from scratch and then the three room drama.



You talk on your cell phone while driving?!?!  I hope it was hand free phone.


----------



## HydroGuy

TLPL said:


> You talk on your cell phone while driving?!?!  I hope it was hand free phone.


My guess is _someone else_ was driving while she was talking in the passenger seat.


----------



## DmaxHawk

MommiePrincess said:


> We will be at the GCH for 8 nights soon, we have a theme park view but our last stay resulted in changing rooms three times to get a view worth paying for.   (first room given was occupied, next room looked over the monorail and roof of something, next room trees only and then finally a nice view). Anyways, I can't get a straight answer from a CM through Disney booking, but I was told a few years back at the front desk that you could call a few hours before arriving to check in/reserve your actual room. When I did that last August I spent 10 minutes on the phone with the check-in desk while driving and when we arrived we started from scratch and then the three room drama. Anyone know anything about prechecking-in????



What I did was send the hotel a fax with my reservation number and explained my situation to them. From what I saw, they really took the time to see that my requests were met to the best of their ability.


----------



## HydroGuy

DmaxHawk said:


> What I did was send the hotel a fax with my reservation number and explained my situation to them. From what I saw, they really took the time to see that my requests were met to the best of their ability.


How far in advance?

I know at one time this was the recommend thing to to at WDW for the resort hotels. But in recent years I have heard it is discouraged.


----------



## Nonsuch

MommiePrincess said:


> We will be at the GCH for 8 nights soon, we have a theme park view...


You seem like a good candidate for DVC


----------



## DmaxHawk

HydroGuy said:


> How far in advance?
> 
> I know at one time this was the recommend thing to to at WDW for the resort hotels. But in recent years I have heard it is discouraged.



In all honesty, I don't remember so I don't want to lie to you. But a safe estimate would be 5 days to a week prior to arrival. 

Upon check-in the cast member said "we did receive the fax" and didn't seem to have a problem with it. So I know they tried their best to get me what I wanted.


----------



## zaccy

Hi all

I have just spent some time reading this thread and a question about rates for the GC. People on here talk about paying extra for differing views and also for concierge level is there anywhere that these addtional fees are listed (I can't find anything on their web site)- or is someone here able to tell me what they are likely to be.  We would be looking at 5 days in about mid Spetember.

Many Thanks


----------



## DmaxHawk

zaccy said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have just spent some time reading this thread and a question about rates for the GC. People on here talk about paying extra for differing views and also for concierge level is there anywhere that these addtional fees are listed (I can't find anything on their web site)- or is someone here able to tell me what they are likely to be.  We would be looking at 5 days in about mid Spetember.
> 
> Many Thanks





This is according to Disney's website for the time period you indicated (2 adults) for 6 nights. Base price is $1978.04
Standard View Room 	                Included
Downtown Disney® District View 	+$300.00
Theme Park View 	                        +$460.00
Concierge Standard View 	        +$1,331.96
Concierge Theme Park View 	        +$1,656.00
Parlor Suite One Bedroom 	        +$4,441.96
Parlor Suite Two Bedroom 	        +$6,068.08
Parlor Suite Three Bedroom 	        +$7,615.96

Hope this helps


----------



## zaccy

DmaxHawk said:


> This is according to Disney's website for the time period you indicated (2 adults) for 6 nights. Base price is $1978.04
> Standard View Room 	                Included
> Downtown Disney® District View 	+$300.00
> Theme Park View 	                        +$460.00
> Concierge Standard View 	        +$1,331.96
> Concierge Theme Park View 	        +$1,656.00
> Parlor Suite One Bedroom 	        +$4,441.96
> Parlor Suite Two Bedroom 	        +$6,068.08
> Parlor Suite Three Bedroom 	        +$7,615.96
> 
> Hope this helps




Wow thanks for that - so quick too


----------



## DmaxHawk

zaccy said:


> Wow thanks for that - so quick too



Any time. 

Glad I could help


----------



## cooniez

Thanks so much for this thread!  I'm still a bit overwhelmed, but appreciate all of the info.!


----------



## VallCopen

kkmcan said:


> Originally I wanted to stay there so the kids could get to use the pool they are always drooling over when we go to Whitewater Snacks.
> 
> Also I thought it would be cool to ride Grizzly and get totally drenched and then run back to the room to change.  We do take breaks in the afternoon and it would be so nice to have a hop, skip and a jump back to our room.
> 
> See now, I"m convincing myself again!  I keep going back and forth on this
> 
> It's hard to spend this money when we always pick a budget room.  We are seriously frugal when it comes to hotels.  Although I guess I could say we pick moderate hotels.  I didn't care for Del Sol, Carousel or Anaheim Plaza.  But we really like Hojos and Park Vue Inn wasn't bad either.
> 
> Thanks for the advice! I'll keep thinking on this.



OK kkmcan, here is my 2 cents worth.  Right now you can't beat the Summer special they are having at the Grand or any of the Disney properties, haven't seen those before for Summer, and the Grand is amazing.  The pool is nice and the close proximity is GREAT but with that said, and mind you I love the Grand so much that I bought into the VGC, have you ever thought of staying at the Paradise Pier?  If you are really struggling with the price it is quite a bit cheaper & still very close to the Grand, you can still eat at Whitewater and use the private entrance, you get the Disney feel and beautiful grounds, & can get a Pier View for a resonable price, without feeling like you broke the bank.  Before we bought into the VGC this was our way of a happy medium and we were always happy with it too.  Whatever you decide - Have Fun...


----------



## lffam

I'll repeat the sentiments of many - WOW great thread, so much info. thanks for starting it and to all those who have contributed.

We are traveling from Australia to DL in Sept and staying at GC. We have booked a standard room but I am now considering upgrading to at least a DTD view. Would love to get views of the fireworks, so any suggested best rooms/areas would be appreciated. I would love to upgrade to a  even better room, but price for that was a little too much.

i have been looking for a thread which explains some of the acronyms used on this and other threads, but to no avail! What exactly is VGC? I am guessing its some sort of vacation club, but not really sure. Does it give you discounts or special access to rooms or??


----------



## DmaxHawk

lffam said:


> I'll repeat the sentiments of many - WOW great thread, so much info. thanks for starting it and to all those who have contributed.
> 
> We are traveling from Australia to DL in Sept and staying at GC. We have booked a standard room but I am now considering upgrading to at least a DTD view. Would love to get views of the fireworks, so any suggested best rooms/areas would be appreciated. I would love to upgrade to a  even better room, but price for that was a little too much.
> 
> i have been looking for a thread which explains some of the acronyms used on this and other threads, but to no avail! What exactly is VGC? I am guessing its some sort of vacation club, but not really sure. Does it give you discounts or special access to rooms or??



I'm glad you find it helpful.

As for specific rooms to view fireworks, I'm not sure about that. My guess would be the odd-numbered rooms X419-X449 on the highest floor you can get.

VGC stands for Villas at the Grand Californian. There is a vacation club called DVC, Disney vacation club. 
A common list of acronyms can be found here..

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1660743


----------



## DmaxHawk

cooniez said:


> Thanks so much for this thread!  I'm still a bit overwhelmed, but appreciate all of the info.!



Thanks for the kind words


----------



## nunzia

DmaxHawk said:


> This is according to Disney's website for the time period you indicated (2 adults) for 6 nights. Base price is $1978.04
> Standard View Room 	                Included
> Downtown Disney® District View 	+$300.00
> Theme Park View 	                        +$460.00
> Concierge Standard View 	        +$1,331.96
> Concierge Theme Park View 	        +$1,656.00
> Parlor Suite One Bedroom 	        +$4,441.96
> Parlor Suite Two Bedroom 	        +$6,068.08
> Parlor Suite Three Bedroom 	        +$7,615.96
> 
> Hope this helps



Holy cow...glad I have DVC...


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> Holy cow...glad I have DVC...



No kidding. I need to get into it.


----------



## HydroGuy

DmaxHawk said:


> VGC stands for Villas at the Grand Californian. There is a vacation club called DVC, Disney vacation club.
> A common list of acronyms can be found here..
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1660743


That list is for WDW and does not even _have_ VGC. But mine does. 

"DLR Abbreviations List" - www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1520784


----------



## DmaxHawk

HydroGuy said:


> That list is for WDW and does not even _have_ VGC. But mine does.
> 
> "DLR Abbreviations List" - www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1520784



Very nice!
Thanks Hydro


----------



## aussietravellers

MommiePrincess said:


> We will be at the GCH for 8 nights soon, we have a theme park view but our last stay resulted in changing rooms three times to get a view worth paying for.   (first room given was occupied, next room looked over the monorail and roof of something, next room trees only and then finally a nice view). Anyways, I can't get a straight answer from a CM through Disney booking, but I was told a few years back at the front desk that you could call a few hours before arriving to check in/reserve your actual room. When I did that last August I spent 10 minutes on the phone with the check-in desk while driving and when we arrived we started from scratch and then the three room drama. Anyone know anything about prechecking-in????



Don't know about prechecking-in sorry but if you were wanting to request a room with a great view.  This is the view from 4250.  You will see it on the maps on page 22 as it is in the new wing with the Villas (although it's not a villa, its just a regular hotel room, theme park view).  We absolutely loved the view and the location of this room.


----------



## blackjackdelta

aussietravellers said:


> Don't know about prechecking-in sorry but if you were wanting to request a room with a great view. This is the view from 4250. You will see it on the maps on page 22 as it is in the new wing with the Villas (although it's not a villa, its just a regular hotel room, theme park view). We absolutely loved the view and the location of this room.


 

Great view.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

aussietravellers said:


> Don't know about prechecking-in sorry but if you were wanting to request a room with a great view.  This is the view from 4250.  You will see it on the maps on page 22 as it is in the new wing with the Villas (although it's not a villa, its just a regular hotel room, theme park view).  We absolutely loved the view and the location of this room.



How was the noise level?


----------



## Nonsuch

DmaxHawk said:


> How was the noise level?


I'm sure it was very loud 
Mulholland Madness is very close to the new hotel expansion, I doubt there are any other hotel rooms located closer to a Disney attraction (or non-Disney) 
The roller coaster at New York, New York in Las Vegas runs through the hotel, so that is closer to rooms (but no balconies).

I stayed in room 5502 and with door to the balcony open it sounded like I was still inside the park.  This is a VGC room, which is slightly setback compared to the hotel rooms.  Sound isolation was very good with the door closed


----------



## DmaxHawk

Nonsuch said:


> I'm sure it was very loud
> Mulholland Madness is very close to the new hotel expansion, I doubt there are any other hotel rooms located closer to a Disney attraction (or non-Disney)
> The roller coaster at New York, New York in Las Vegas runs through the hotel, so that is closer to rooms (but no balconies).
> 
> I stayed in room 5502 and with door to the balcony open it sounded like I was still inside the park.  This is a VGC room, which is slightly setback compared to the hotel rooms.  *Sound isolation was very good with the door closed*



Thats what I was wondering. I was impressed with the sound proofing of the doors.


----------



## MommiePrincess

I wonder what  "they" would do if I sent the front desk a fax one week before we arrive (which would be sending it in a few days!!!) - requesting the actual room that Aussietravellers had with the fantastic theme park view in the new non-villa rooms. I guess the worst they could say is they couldn't book it, or didn't get the fax. Any comments or suggestions on how to wordsmith a request like that and how to get the fax number (do I call the reservation desk and ask for the fax number?).

It'd be a good experiment or do you think it'd be taken badly and we'd get the old "spitting in our soup"????????????


----------



## DmaxHawk

MommiePrincess said:


> I wonder what  "they" would do if I sent the front desk a fax one week before we arrive (which would be sending it in a few days!!!) - requesting the actual room that Aussietravellers had with the fantastic theme park view in the new non-villa rooms. I guess the worst they could say is they couldn't book it, or didn't get the fax. Any comments or suggestions on how to wordsmith a request like that and how to get the fax number (do I call the reservation desk and ask for the fax number?).
> 
> It'd be a good experiment or do you think it'd be taken badly and we'd get the old "spitting in our soup"????????????



Like I said before, I sent them a fax and they didn't seem to have a problem with it. I asked if it would be possible to get a theme park view on the highest floor possible and they did their best to fill my request. Just explain your situation and be polite and you should be fine. 
The Grand CA fax is (714) 300-7300


----------



## blackjackdelta

MommiePrincess said:


> I wonder what "they" would do if I sent the front desk a fax one week before we arrive (which would be sending it in a few days!!!) - requesting the actual room that Aussietravellers had with the fantastic theme park view in the new non-villa rooms. I guess the worst they could say is they couldn't book it, or didn't get the fax. Any comments or suggestions on how to wordsmith a request like that and how to get the fax number (do I call the reservation desk and ask for the fax number?).
> 
> It'd be a good experiment or do you think it'd be taken badly and we'd get the old "spitting in our soup"????????????


 

Would be an interesting  experiment, I do not think it would taken negatively.

Jack


----------



## MommiePrincess

Aussietravellers - did your room have bunkbeds????? If not, any idea if any of those in that strip of rooms does?  We have 2 little ones


----------



## MommiePrincess

Wow, thanks for the fax number and replies.....I only tend to post closer to a trip - but I read all the time, and I feel like I "know" you "guys". I'll wait to see if I get a reply on the bunkbeds, then I'll send a fax and keep you updated.


----------



## DmaxHawk

MommiePrincess said:


> Wow, thanks for the fax number and replies.....I only tend to post closer to a trip - but I read all the time, and I feel like I "know" you "guys". I'll wait to see if I get a reply on the bunkbeds, then I'll send a fax and keep you updated.





Let us know what happens, we are eager to hear.


----------



## nonzerosum

So I understand that all rooms have balconies, but are any of them those tiny things that are only big enough for one person to  stand, not even sit.  We got stuck with one of those at WDW Beach Club....big bummer.  Is there patio furniture on the balconies? What about ground floor rooms? Walk out patios?


----------



## DmaxHawk

nonzerosum said:


> So I understand that all rooms have balconies, but are any of them those tiny things that are only big enough for one person to  stand, not even sit.  We got stuck with one of those at WDW Beach Club....big bummer. * Is there patio furniture on the balconies? What about ground floor rooms? Walk out patios?*



There is. They are big enough for people to go out and enjoy the view. Our room had 2 chairs and a coffee table and was big enough to fit all 4 of us comfortably. Ground floors do have walk out patios IIRC. 

I've started on a video to show the room and the view also.


----------



## nonzerosum

Thanks for the speedy response, DmaxHawk, and the great news!


----------



## DmaxHawk

nonzerosum said:


> Thanks for the speedy response, DmaxHawk, and the great news!



Only has a few seconds left for rendering then I'll post it up on youtube.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Here is the link, 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hx71pmgI0GU

It barely got done uploading so it might still be processing. Give it time.


----------



## HydroGuy

If we are at the end of one of the really long wings that bumbershoots loves so much, are their stairs one can use to avoid having to go all the way to the elevators? What I am really interested in is taking stairs down in the morning to avoid elevator back tracking.


----------



## DmaxHawk

HydroGuy said:


> If we are at the end of one of the really long wings that bumbershoots loves so much, are their stairs one can use to avoid having to go all the way to the elevators? What I am really interested in is taking stairs down in the morning to avoid elevator back tracking.



If you are referring to the same "entrance" to DTD mentioned in the original post, it is located between rooms X447 and X449.


----------



## nunzia

DmaxHawk said:


> Here is the link,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hx71pmgI0GU
> 
> It barely got done uploading so it might still be processing. Give it time.



WOW!! That is one fabulous view!


----------



## HydroGuy

DmaxHawk said:


> If you are referring to the same "entrance" to DTD mentioned in the original post, it is located between rooms X447 and X449.


I know from other posts that there is a one-way door there by 447-449. I assumed there must be a stairway too. The maps do not show the stairways though, only the elevators. 

I have requested a room on that wing and hope to take the stairs down in the morning when we do DL days and the elevator down to the special DCA entrance on DCA days.


----------



## DmaxHawk

HydroGuy said:


> I know from other posts that there is a one-way door there by 447-449. I assumed there must be a stairway too. The maps do not show the stairways though, only the elevators.
> 
> I have requested a room on that wing and hope to take the stairs down in the morning when we do DL days and the elevator down to the special DCA entrance on DCA days.



What type of view did you request?


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> WOW!! That is one fabulous view!



We loved it too. It was hard for us to stay out of the balcony


----------



## HydroGuy

DmaxHawk said:


> What type of view did you request?


We paid for a theme park view. And I requested a room on the east wing.


----------



## DmaxHawk

HydroGuy said:


> We paid for a theme park view. And I requested a room on the east wing.



I hope you get what you want, I'm eager to see the view from there.


----------



## aussietravellers

DmaxHawk said:


> How was the noise level?



When the doors were closed there was no noise, we were quite surprised, once the balcony doors were open there was a lot of noise, but as soon as the door was shut, nothing.  The only noise was from the room beside, paper thin walls.


----------



## aussietravellers

MommiePrincess said:


> Aussietravellers - did your room have bunkbeds????? If not, any idea if any of those in that strip of rooms does?  We have 2 little ones



No that room was two queens.


----------



## DmaxHawk

aussietravellers said:


> When the doors were closed there was no noise, we were quite surprised, once the balcony doors were open there was a lot of noise, but as soon as the door was shut, nothing.  The only noise was from the room beside, paper thin walls.



I've heard a lot of people say that they were able to hear people in the other rooms. I don't know if we had good walls or if we just had quiet neighbors but we never had any problems on either side.


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> I've heard a lot of people say that they were able to hear people in the other rooms. I don't know if we had good walls or if we just had quiet neighbors but we never had any problems on either side.


 

When we were there in August we never heard the neighbors, really never saw anyone on our floor the times we were in the building.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> When we were there in August we never heard the neighbors, really never saw anyone on our floor the times we were in the building.
> 
> Jack



Thats pretty much the deal with us. 

In what wing did you stay? Could the walls be better in the new wing?


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> Thats pretty much the deal with us.
> 
> In what wing did you stay? Could the walls be better in the new wing?


 
Since I do not have a clue what wing is what wing, we stayed on the 4th floor right above and to thr right of the GCH, DCA entrance. It was an older wing. Must be the timing.


----------



## Angel16

We leave Sunday    Trying to get everything ready.  Today is car and laundry prep day.  We have paid for a standard room and requested a King bed, downtown Disney view (hope to see the fireworks from our balcony).  Does anyone have any suggestions how we can increase our chances of a King bed with some type of nice view?  Thank you in advance.



Angel16


----------



## rentayenta

Does the GCH offer a kids' club of sorts like the some of the WDW DVCs do?


----------



## aussietravellers

rentayenta said:


> Does the GCH offer a kids' club of sorts like the some of the WDW DVCs do?



Yes there is a kids club at GCH, Pinoccios Workshop (spelling  )


----------



## aussietravellers

DmaxHawk said:


> I've heard a lot of people say that they were able to hear people in the other rooms. I don't know if we had good walls or if we just had quiet neighbors but we never had any problems on either side.





blackjackdelta said:


> When we were there in August we never heard the neighbors, really never saw anyone on our floor the times we were in the building.
> 
> Jack



We were there for 14 nights and really the only noise was one afternoon and two nights and one morning. 

I was sitting at the desk and the person in the room beside must have been at their desk and had the phone on loud speaker.  I could hear the messages clear as day as if it was my phone.  

Then two nights towards the end of our stay (close to Christmas, the resort was filling up) we were awoken about 11pm by the people in the room next door (behind our beds), both nights.  It was so loud it was as if they were in the room with us.  I could make out that they were Australian by their accents, I could hear the fight that the husband was "taking back control of this family"  We heard what their first ride was the next morning, after they had been to breakfast at the Plaza, we heard them asking their child to put their jumper (sweater) in the suitcase, telling the child to go to bed, we heard EVERY word they were saying.  But then we didn't hear anybody else in that room except one morning, we were up and we could hear snoring from the room next door   It was really quite funny.

So we didn't hear things every day, but when we did, it was loud!


----------



## rentayenta

aussietravellers said:


> Yes there is a kids club at GCH, Pinoccios Workshop (spelling  )





 We 4 adults might be going to Club 33 so I will need to have a place for the kids under 13.


----------



## nunzia

DmaxHawk said:


> I've heard a lot of people say that they were able to hear people in the other rooms. I don't know if we had good walls or if we just had quiet neighbors but we never had any problems on either side.



Neither have we and we've been all over the hotel. Maybe I'm just hard of hearing...


----------



## DmaxHawk

aussietravellers said:


> We were there for 14 nights and really the only noise was one afternoon and two nights and one morning.
> 
> I was sitting at the desk and the person in the room beside must have been at their desk and had the phone on loud speaker.  I could hear the messages clear as day as if it was my phone.
> 
> Then two nights towards the end of our stay (close to Christmas, the resort was filling up) we were awoken about 11pm by the people in the room next door (behind our beds), both nights.  It was so loud it was as if they were in the room with us.  I could make out that they were Australian by their accents, I could hear the fight that the husband was "taking back control of this family"  We heard what their first ride was the next morning, after they had been to breakfast at the Plaza, we heard them asking their child to put their jumper (sweater) in the suitcase, telling the child to go to bed, we heard EVERY word they were saying.  But then we didn't hear anybody else in that room except one morning, we were up and we could hear snoring from the room next door   It was really quite funny.
> 
> So we didn't hear things every day, but when we did, it was loud!



Wow! either they were really loud or the walls were actual paper. What part of the hotel did you stay?


----------



## cooniez

I've read every post in this thread & can't remember if parking was mentioned.  I read on Mousesavers that for self-parking you'd have to cross a busy street & that it was pretty far. For those of you who've stayed at the GCH do you think it's worth it to pay the $17 valet parking fee?  I'm guessing if we stayed 5 days we'd be charged $17/day or can we do it only on the day we arrive & the day we check out (we might dine outside of the DL area)?


----------



## DmaxHawk

cooniez said:


> I've read every post in this thread & can't remember if parking was mentioned.  I read on Mousesavers that for self-parking you'd have to cross a busy street & that it was pretty far. For those of you who've stayed at the GCH do you think it's worth it to pay the $17 valet parking fee?  I'm guessing if we stayed 5 days we'd be charged $17/day or can we do it only on the day we arrive & the day we check out (we might dine outside of the DL area)?



For us at least, it wasn't a big deal. The parking lot is just right across the street and didn't take long at all. I contemplated getting valet but decided on self-parking and didn't have any regrets. As for the charge, IIRC, it is 17 per day. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## cooniez

DmaxHawk said:


> For us at least, it wasn't a big deal. The parking lot is just right across the street and didn't take long at all. I contemplated getting valet but decided on self-parking and didn't have any regrets. As for the charge, IIRC, it is 17 per day. I'm not 100% sure though.



Thanks for the info. I read some reviews where people said they had to cross a busy street which made me nervous since we'll have our 2 year old. Also, if it was very far I didn't want DH to spend his vacation fetching the car for us   If we do end up staying there 5 days that $17/day would add up!


----------



## DmaxHawk

cooniez said:


> Thanks for the info. I read some reviews where people said they had to cross a busy street which made me nervous since we'll have our 2 year old. Also, if it was very far I didn't want DH to spend his vacation fetching the car for us   If we do end up staying there 5 days that $17/day would add up!



You do have to cross the street but I wouldn't be worried about it. I suppose you could always change to valet if you needed to but we didn't see the need.


----------



## sierranevada

cooniez said:


> Thanks for the info. I read some reviews where people said they had to cross a busy street which made me nervous since we'll have our 2 year old. Also, if it was very far I didn't want DH to spend his vacation fetching the car for us   If we do end up staying there 5 days that $17/day would add up!



On self parking, yes, it is across the street but not bad.  If you need to get the car during your stay, just have one of you go get it while the other waits with your daughter.  When we drive, we rarely use the car during our stay - maybe once to meet up with friends.


----------



## blackjackdelta

cooniez said:


> I've read every post in this thread & can't remember if parking was mentioned. I read on Mousesavers that for self-parking you'd have to cross a busy street & that it was pretty far. For those of you who've stayed at the GCH do you think it's worth it to pay the $17 valet parking fee? I'm guessing if we stayed 5 days we'd be charged $17/day or can we do it only on the day we arrive & the day we check out (we might dine outside of the DL area)?


 
NO on the valet parking. The crosswalks have lights and it is not far from the hotel. Last year construction was going on where they changed the sidewalk a bit but that is all over with.

Jack


----------



## lffam

Can anyone comment about DTD view vs Theme park view? I was going to upgrade to DTD, but theme park is only $160 more so wondering if thats worth it?
thanks


----------



## cooniez

blackjackdelta said:


> NO on the valet parking. The crosswalks have lights and it is not far from the hotel. Last year construction was going on where they changed the sidewalk a bit but that is all over with.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack & everyone else who helped answer my question! More $ in my pocket if we don't do valet and more exercise for DH


----------



## DmaxHawk

lffam said:


> Can anyone comment about DTD view vs Theme park view? I was going to upgrade to DTD, but theme park is only $160 more so wondering if thats worth it?
> thanks




If you look back at the previous pages of the thread you will see a lot of people's opinion on this. 

Starting here..
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2396588&page=20

It really comes down to what your preference is. DTD is good for people watching, hearing the music of the performers, smelling the scent of the food. Theme park view is also good for people watching and is fun to watch people go by on the rides. It comes down to whats more important to you.


----------



## aussietravellers

DmaxHawk said:


> Wow! either they were really loud or the walls were actual paper. What part of the hotel did you stay?



We were in the new wing, in a theme park view just along the hallway from the Villas.

They weren't being loud, just talking.  Then the telephone in the next room on loudspeaker, I could hear everything in their messages and I was just sitting at the desk, I didn't have my ear to the wall or anything


----------



## DmaxHawk

aussietravellers said:


> We were in the new wing, in a theme park view just along the hallway from the Villas.
> 
> They weren't being loud, just talking.  Then the telephone in the next room on loudspeaker, I could hear everything in their messages and I was just sitting at the desk, I didn't have my ear to the wall or anything



Walls must be cheezy then


----------



## lffam

DmaxHawk said:


> If you look back at the previous pages of the thread you will see a lot of people's opinion on this.
> 
> Starting here..
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2396588&page=20
> 
> It really comes down to what your preference is. DTD is good for people watching, hearing the music of the performers, smelling the scent of the food. Theme park view is also good for people watching and is fun to watch people go by on the rides. It comes down to whats more important to you.




Thanks DnaxHawk for that. Now i'm even considering a concierge level upgrade...oh my!!  

Would it be likely that the hotel would upgrade from a non concierge level to a concierge level room? i know free upgrades are not guaranteed or anything, more curious really.


----------



## sierranevada

lffam said:


> Thanks DnaxHawk for that. Now i'm even considering a concierge level upgrade...oh my!!
> 
> Would it be likely that the hotel would upgrade from a non concierge level to a concierge level room? i know free upgrades are not guaranteed or anything, more curious really.



I have stayed numerous times concierge at GCH (it is called Craftsman there) and absolutely love it and take full advantage of all the food and drinks offered.  

I hate to say never because there are always rare exception, but I have never heard of a free upgrade to concierge level.


----------



## sierranevada

HydroGuy said:


> The OP might be improved if you add some info about perks for the GCH. The special entrance is one. Also, I have heard about people being admitted to DCA earlier than everyone else at 9:15 for first ride on Soarin. Any confirmation of that would be interesting.



I use the "early entry" to DCA quite often when I stay at the GCH.  30 minutes before DCA opens, you can go in through the special entrance and ride Soarin'.  Or, what we did last time, was one person went and got fastpasses for Soarin', the FP machines were turned on when the ride opens) and the rest got in line for TSMM so we could do that ride before the lines got crazy.

Now I have also heard people mention that you can get an informal "tour of Condor Flats" which is usually about 45 minutes before DCA opens.  I have never been able to personally confirm that one.


----------



## lffam

I've convinced myself between booking concierge level and not, backwards and forward for the last few hours that my head feels likes it's doing spins!!   

Certainly see it as a splurge, and not looking to justify the extra cost based on just the food, but more the experience and having a little few extra somethings....


----------



## JosieGirl71

Where are the DVC villas?  Are they closer or further away?  What kind of view do they have?  TIA!


----------



## Nonsuch

lffam said:


> I've convinced myself between booking concierge level and not, backwards and forward for the last few hours that my head feels likes it's doing spins!!
> 
> Certainly see it as a splurge, and not looking to justify the extra cost based on just the food, but more the experience and having a little few extra somethings....


Concierge has a dedicated registration desk on the 6th floor, which is very nice when the hotel is busy.  A cast member will meet you at your car and escort you up to the 6th floor.


----------



## Nonsuch

JosieGirl71 said:


> Where are the DVC villas?  Are they closer or further away?  What kind of view do they have?  TIA!


VGC are rooms x5xx (check the maps in the first post of this thread).
Half the rooms have theme park views, some examples are linked in this post.
The other rooms have pool views or are on the ground floor.


----------



## lffam

If I were a betting man i'd say there's a better than odds-on chance that concierge level it will be. All the pictures and reports I've heard it seems like its for us. The pictures I have seen of it , there never seems to be many people in the lounge? does it get packed?

I've read people talk about garden view and park views for CL rooms yet the Disneyland site has Standard and Park view with Standard stating 

:Concierge Standard View:
Gaze out your window at the natural splendor of the pine tree-filled Brisa Courtyard and relax in a meticulously appointed room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era. Plus, enjoy the convenience and luxury of our exclusive concierge lounge and additional concierge amenities."

Is that whats meant as Garden?


----------



## BunnieGene

lffam said:


> If I were a betting man i'd say there's a better than odds-on chance that concierge level it will be. All the pictures and reports I've heard it seems like its for us. The pictures I have seen of it , there never seems to be many people in the lounge? does it get packed?
> 
> I've read people talk about garden view and park views for CL rooms yet the Disneyland site has Standard and Park view with Standard stating
> 
> :Concierge Standard View:
> Gaze out your window at the natural splendor of the pine tree-filled Brisa Courtyard and relax in a meticulously appointed room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era. Plus, enjoy the convenience and luxury of our exclusive concierge lounge and additional concierge amenities."
> 
> Is that whats meant as Garden?



I think so...sometimes that is referred to as the *monorail garden*...we've stayed concierge level/standard view several times and have always had that view...and we love it...so peaceful and quiet 

ETA: I forgot that we had one stay with a view of the villas while they were under construction...I guess that would be a pool view now...and we had definitely booked a standard view...we could see the very top of a few DCA attractions, too.


----------



## nemofans

How is concierge food choices?  Is it enough to eat as a meal or just a few snacks.  The choices at Paradise Pier were great & worth it.
We had concierge at Contemporary at WDW & there was barely any food & totally not worth it.
Just wondering about GCH & their offerings & would love to see pics.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

nemofans said:


> How is concierge food choices?  Is it enough to eat as a meal or just a few snacks.  The choices at Paradise Pier were great & worth it.
> We had concierge at Contemporary at WDW & there was barely any food & totally not worth it.
> Just wondering about GCH & their offerings & would love to see pics.



If you liked PP's offerings, you will love the Grand's!  They had the usual breakfast things, but also had oatmeal packets.  The lunch spread is much nicer.  The offer three types of finger sandwiches, hot scones, and chocolate covered strawberries.  The evening offerings are about the same, but then they have desserts after that during the songs/storytelling time.  They have cookies and milk in addition to a variety of other desserts.  They also have cordials at this time.


----------



## nunzia

lffam said:


> If I were a betting man i'd say there's a better than odds-on chance that concierge level it will be. All the pictures and reports I've heard it seems like its for us. The pictures I have seen of it , there never seems to be many people in the lounge? does it get packed?
> 
> I've read people talk about garden view and park views for CL rooms yet the Disneyland site has Standard and Park view with Standard stating
> 
> :Concierge Standard View:
> Gaze out your window at the natural splendor of the pine tree-filled Brisa Courtyard and relax in a meticulously appointed room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era. Plus, enjoy the convenience and luxury of our exclusive concierge lounge and additional concierge amenities."
> 
> Is that whats meant as Garden?



We gazed out at the parking lot and DLH...still..it was great! The room was a little bigger..the Craftsman lounge was never super busy and also has a nice outside eating area. There was food all day long! Great assortment..we really took advantage of it and ate alot of 'meals' there..the best part was the free alcohol at night . We got DVDs for the kids and we had someone famous down the hall...I was staying for the Expo, and obviously someone who had come in for the EXPO was staying at a suite at the end of the hall. There were a minimum of 2 DLR security people standing by that door at all times and the girls at the Concierge desk were giggling and talking and would stop when a guest approached. I heard one say something about when she saw 'him'. It had to be either, Nicolas Cage, John Travolta, Robin Williams, Johnny Depp, Tim Burton or Jerry Bruckheimer, I am guessing, since they all appeared. I digress.. Staying Concierge is a wonderful splurge if you can pull it off. We had DVC Developer Points we had to use, so that's the only way we could have stayed ther..and I'm so glad we did!


----------



## sierranevada

boiseflyfisher said:


> If you liked PP's offerings, you will love the Grand's!  They had the usual breakfast things, but also had oatmeal packets.  The lunch spread is much nicer.  The offer three types of finger sandwiches, hot scones, and chocolate covered strawberries.  The evening offerings are about the same, but then they have desserts after that during the songs/storytelling time.  They have cookies and milk in addition to a variety of other desserts.  They also have cordials at this time.



I completely agree!!  The "finger" sandwiches that are out (I believe from 11 - 4?) were salmon, turkey and vegetable.  We easily got enough for lunch.  At breakfast, they don't put yogurt out but they have it in the kitchen and you can ask for it.  And the appetizers at happy hour are substantial - again, several times we just ate them for dinner!  Free wine and beer and then around 8ish, they put out a great selection of sweets and serve cordials - my favorite is Bailey's & Brandy over ice!!  You take your drink and dessert out on the balcony and can watch the fireworks.  They also put blankets on the floor, encourage kids to come in PJ's, put out milk and cookies and have storytelling!

I never found the lounge crowded which is not something I can say about the DLH concierge lounge (E-Ticket lounge).

If you stay concierge, you will love it and it will be hard not to stay that way every time!


----------



## JosieGirl71

Nonsuch said:


> VGC are rooms x5xx (check the maps in the first post of this thread).
> Half the rooms have theme park views, some examples are linked in this post.
> The other rooms have pool views or are on the ground floor.



Looking at the maps, it looks like the VGC rooms are the furthest away from the parks.  Is that correct?


----------



## nemofans

Thanks!   Storytelling w/cookies & milk, how cute!  I will strongly consider concierge then.


----------



## MCSfromWA

JosieGirl71 said:


> Looking at the maps, it looks like the VGC rooms are the furthest away from the parks.  Is that correct?



Actually the VGC are pretty close to the lobby and the pool and the DCA entrance.  It is pretty easy to navigate and very convenient.


----------



## sierranevada

MCSfromWA said:


> Actually the VGC are pretty close to the lobby and the pool and the DCA entrance.  It is pretty easy to navigate and very convenient.



I agree - the villas are very close to lobby, in fact, much closer than some of the rooms, especially the DTD view rooms.  You walk right past the Mariposa Pool and the firepit area on your way to the lobby.  Real easy.


----------



## lffam

nunzia said:


> ...<snip>... We got DVDs for the kids and we had someone famous down the hall...<snip>



So there are DVD players in the room? is that all rooms or just CL?

I have already booked Standard room with getawaytoday.com but thankfully paid the $30 foe peace of mind plan which allows me to change or cancel with no penalty (other than the $30) CL level prices aren't available on there website so I  probably have to book direct with DL


----------



## nunzia

lffam said:


> So there are DVD players in the room? is that all rooms or just CL?
> 
> I have already booked Standard room with getawaytoday.com but thankfully paid the $30 foe peace of mind plan which allows me to change or cancel with no penalty (other than the $30) CL level prices aren't available on there website so I  probably have to book direct with DL



I don't know..anyone?


----------



## rentayenta

sierranevada said:


> I agree - the villas are very close to lobby, in fact, much closer than some of the rooms, especially the DTD view rooms.  You walk right past the Mariposa Pool and the firepit area on your way to the lobby.  Real easy.





We have a 2 bedroom lock-off and I'd love a theme park view, especially of the WoC/pier area. Can you suggest a villa to request? I have looked at the map so many times and a) I still cannot tell where the theme park view would be and b) I can't read the tiny numbers.


----------



## MCSfromWA

When we were there in September we stayed in 6502 -- which is a one bedroom and I think potentially could be next to a studio because there was a connecting door as well.  We were also right next door to the viewing platform (which definitely wasn't opened at that time).  We had an excellent PP theme park view.


----------



## JosieGirl71

rentayenta said:


> We have a 2 bedroom lock-off and I'd love a theme park view, especially of the WoC/pier area. Can you suggest a villa to request? I have looked at the map so many times and a) I still cannot tell where the theme park view would be and b) I can't read the tiny numbers.



I feel like a total dunce every time I look at those maps!


----------



## Nonsuch

rentayenta said:


> We have a 2 bedroom lock-off and I'd love a theme park view, especially of the WoC/pier area. Can you suggest a villa to request? I have looked at the map so many times and a) I still cannot tell where the theme park view would be and b) I can't read the tiny numbers.



You should be able to read the numbers if you download the 6 page map 

These are all the 2 bedroom lock-off villas with PP view:
6502/6504 would be my first choice.
5502/5504 I have stayed in 5502, and it was great 
4502/4504
3502/3504
5508/5510 the studio view will be limited
4408/4510 the studio view will be limited
3508/3510 the studio view will be limited
2520/2522 second floor, below the grand villa
2502/2504
2508/2510 the studio view will be limited


----------



## nemofans

At least at WDW, only CL rooms have DVD player.  We stayed at PP CL level & had a DVD player.  Club level had a wide range of DVDs to borrow during our stay.  I don't think standard rooms have them.


----------



## rentayenta

MCSfromWA said:


> When we were there in September we stayed in 6502 -- which is a one bedroom and I think potentially could be next to a studio because there was a connecting door as well.  We were also right next door to the viewing platform (which definitely wasn't opened at that time).  We had an excellent PP theme park view.





 Awesome- thank you!





JosieGirl71 said:


> I feel like a total dunce every time I look at those maps!




 Me too. 



Nonsuch said:


> You should be able to read the numbers if you download the 6 page map
> 
> These are all the 2 bedroom lock-off villas with PP view:
> 6502/6504 would be my first choice.
> 5502/5504 I have stayed in 5502, and it was great
> 4502/4504
> 3502/3504
> 5508/5510 the studio view will be limited
> 4408/4510 the studio view will be limited
> 3508/3510 the studio view will be limited
> 2520/2522 second floor, below the grand villa
> 2502/2504
> 2508/2510 the studio view will be limited





 Thank you so much. And for the link too. That tiny little map makes me feel old.


----------



## sierranevada

lffam said:


> So there are DVD players in the room? is that all rooms or just CL?
> 
> I have already booked Standard room with getawaytoday.com but thankfully paid the $30 foe peace of mind plan which allows me to change or cancel with no penalty (other than the $30) CL level prices aren't available on there website so I  probably have to book direct with DL



There are DVD players in all rooms but you can only use the GCH's DVD's by getting them in the CL lounge.  And you are right, GAT can not book CL rooms.  You can also try AAA - our July DLH suite with concierge with a little cheaper through AAA than WDTC.


----------



## Sherry E

sierranevada said:


> Yes, there are DVD players only in the CL rooms.  And you are right, GAT can not book CL rooms.  You can also try AAA - our July DLH suite with concierge with a little cheaper through AAA than WDTC.



Are you _sure_ that the DVD players are only in the CL rooms?  I could have sworn we had one in our GCH standard room in 12/07.  I wouldn't bet my life on it or anything - I am probably wrong - but the thing I am remembering seeing certainly looked like a DVD player (it was silver or gray, I _think_), and it was separate from the cable box.  I wish I had taken photos of that darn room!!


----------



## sierranevada

Sherry E said:


> Are you _sure_ that the DVD players are only in the CL rooms?  I could have sworn we had one in our GCH standard room in 12/07.  I wouldn't bet my life on it or anything - I am probably wrong - but the thing I am remembering seeing certainly looked like a DVD player (it was silver or gray, I _think_), and it was separate from the cable box.  I wish I had taken photos of that darn room!!



Nope - won't swear to it!  I know that they list having DVD's to take back to your room as a perk of the CL rooms so it is possible that standard rooms have them but you have no access to DVD's.


----------



## Mom of a *Princess*

We had a DVD player in our standard room when we were there in January. Not sure if that is the case in all standard rooms.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Mom of a *Princess* said:


> We had a DVD player in our standard room when we were there in January. Not sure if that is the case in all standard rooms.




X2, we had a DVD player in our room too.


----------



## sierranevada

I, also, am having problem reading the great map posted prior.  I would like to request a PPV for our dedicated 2 bedroom in June.  I "think" that 4500, 5500 or 6500 would be the best?  Is that correct?

And I will correct my prior post - apparently there are DVD players in standard rooms also but no access to the DVD's in the craftsman lounge.


----------



## DmaxHawk

sierranevada said:


> I, also, am having problem reading the great map posted prior.  I would like to request a PPV for our dedicated 2 bedroom in June.  I "think" that 4500, 5500 or 6500 would be the best?  Is that correct?
> 
> And I will correct my prior post - apparently there are DVD players in standard rooms also but no access to the DVD's in the craftsman lounge.



I would agree with you. 4500-6500 look pretty good.


----------



## nunzia

...is there a corkscrew in the 1 BR villas? Do the grocery items listed for DVC match items now in WWS? Like eggs, bread, etc?


----------



## sierranevada

nunzia said:


> ...is there a corkscrew in the 1 BR villas? Do the grocery items listed for DVC match items now in WWS? Like eggs, bread, etc?



Yes to corkscrew.  Not sure if the grocery list matches up yet but you can order online at Vons.com and have it delivered.  Bell services will hold the groceries and keep the cold items cold for you.  Vons is SoCal version of Safeway.


----------



## Nonsuch

nunzia said:


> ...is there a corkscrew in the 1 BR villas? Do the grocery items listed for DVC match items now in WWS? Like eggs, bread, etc?







Sorry about the poor picture.

The items on the Grocery Order Form match what I remember seeing at White Water Snacks.  I bought many basic breakfast items (eggs, bagels, butter, cream cheese, orange juice...)


----------



## nunzia

Nonsuch said:


> Sorry about the poor picture.
> 
> The items on the Grocery Order Form match what I remember seeing at White Water Snacks.  I bought many basic breakfast items (eggs, bagels, butter, cream cheese, orange juice...)



 Thank you and thank you


----------



## DmaxHawk

Nonsuch said:


> Sorry about the poor picture.
> 
> The items on the Grocery Order Form match what I remember seeing at White Water Snacks.  I bought many basic breakfast items (eggs, bagels, butter, cream cheese, orange juice...)



Thanks a lot!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Nonsuch said:


> Sorry about the poor picture.
> 
> The items on the Grocery Order Form match what I remember seeing at White Water Snacks. I bought many basic breakfast items (eggs, bagels, butter, cream cheese, orange juice...)


 Thank you


----------



## tinkermell

Hi I just read the WHOLE thread finally. Yay, what wonderful information. Thankyou all. 

My comments on the hotel. 

Absolutley love it. Love the rooms, lobby, hearth area, the Lounge, Napa, Whitewater snacks, turn down service with yummy chocolates, and location, location, location!

I have stayed in the rooms that have the daybed near the elevators also. They seemed bigger to me than the rest of the regular standards. 

We were there the last weekend of February, and the room had been updated somewhat. New carpet, and the beds had duvets, with the blankets sheeted. I love that! Gone were the old bedspreads. 

Upon check in we were offered an upgrade to park view. Hard decision. Finally decided to keep our room with day bed, as we wanted more room, and close to the elevator. 

Also had a mix up, upon check in. I had cancelled one of my rooms, due to one of my DIS friends, Dawn/fairykin/ passing away. (A few other ladies and I, had become very close to her the last couple of years.) The CM made mention of having another room under my name, stating Dawn's full name along with her mother's.  I must have looked at him in shock, still feeling the mourning of her. Actually I was, and I needed a few seconds to think. He apologized over and over for his mistake, stating that I_ had _cancelled it. Then I felt sorry for him. Poor thing. 

That night, coming back to our room were 4 beautifully plated Mickey Rice Crispy treats with the "Grand Californian" written in chocolate, 4 big wine glasses of milk on ice, a bouquet of balloons and a wonderful note from the CM.  It made us cry all over again. 

That is the service you get from the Grand.


----------



## Nonsuch

tinkermell said:


> Hi I just read the WHOLE thread finally. Yay, what wonderful information. Thankyou all.


Read this complete thread The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners Group

Only 2481 posts on 166 pages


----------



## tinkermell

Nonsuch said:


> Read this complete thread The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners Group
> 
> Only 2481 posts on 166 pages


Youza! 
I was on there the other day, but just read the last 10 pages or so. 

Wonder how long it would take to read the whole thing?


----------



## ginnyhowes

yay-my first post!!!

Big thanks for all this info - it inspired me to cancel my booking with the Hyatt and have just booked a theme park view room at GCA instead!  Actually only meant to book a standard view room but accidently selected a theme park room- DH won't be too happy but never mind- I wanted a theme park room a anyway- we are arriving on Sept 5th for 3 nights with our nearly 3 year old and a 14 month old- so so so excited to be staying at this hotel!!!


----------



## DmaxHawk

ginnyhowes said:


> yay-my first post!!!
> 
> Big thanks for all this info - it inspired me to cancel my booking with the Hyatt and have just booked a theme park view room at GCA instead!  Actually only meant to book a standard view room but accidently selected a theme park room- DH won't be too happy but never mind- I wanted a theme park room a anyway- we are arriving on Sept 5th for 3 nights with our nearly 3 year old and a 14 month old- so so so excited to be staying at this hotel!!!



Welcome to the boards and the thread. We hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## pinner33

will be arriving on sunday and just woudering if at checkin if the cm 's offer any discounts on meals or room upgrades


----------



## DmaxHawk

pinner33 said:


> will be arriving on sunday and just woudering if at checkin if the cm 's offer any discounts on meals or room upgrades



Haven't heard of them offering discounts for meals or rooms. but you might get lucky who knows.


----------



## sierranevada

pinner33 said:


> will be arriving on sunday and just woudering if at checkin if the cm 's offer any discounts on meals or room upgrades



Sometimes on rooms but I have never heard of it for meals.  You could also ask at checkin about upgrades.


----------



## cccdisney

tinkermell said:


> Also had a mix up, upon check in. I had cancelled one of my rooms, due to one of my DIS friends, Dawn/fairykin/ passing away. (A few other ladies and I, had become very close to her the last couple of years.) The CM made mention of having another room under my name, stating Dawn's full name along with her mother's.  I must have looked at him in shock, still feeling the mourning of her. Actually I was, and I needed a few seconds to think. He apologized over and over for his mistake, stating that I_ had _cancelled it. Then I felt sorry for him. Poor thing.
> 
> That night, coming back to our room were 4 beautifully plated Mickey Rice Crispy treats with the "Grand Californian" written in chocolate, 4 big wine glasses of milk on ice, a bouquet of balloons and a wonderful note from the CM.  It made us cry all over again.
> 
> That is the service you get from the Grand.



Aw Mel I didn't hear about this on the trip.     That must have been so shocking to hear at check-in.    How sweet of them to send the goodies to the room though.


----------



## kerickson

ginnyhowes said:


> yay-my first post!!!
> 
> Big thanks for all this info - it inspired me to cancel my booking with the Hyatt and have just booked a theme park view room at GCA instead!  Actually only meant to book a standard view room but accidently selected a theme park room- DH won't be too happy but never mind- I wanted a theme park room a anyway- we are arriving on Sept 5th for 3 nights with our nearly 3 year old and a 14 month old- so so so excited to be staying at this hotel!!!



You are going to love the location with little ones!


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

We stayed at the villas in February on our DVC points. It was our first Grand Californian trip ever, and we loved it so much we have since added on points at VGC!

At the time of our stay, there was a list of activities going on (similar to what we experienced at AKV as well) with things such as a walking tour or DCA, crafts, scavenger hunt, etc. Does anyone know if these are only for DVC guests or hotel guests as well? We are thinking of a hotel stay at the end of May (since no DVC rooms are available), and having activities would be great, especially since my kids' APs are blacked out one of the days. 

TIA!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Silly Little Pixie said:


> We stayed at the villas in February on our DVC points. It was our first Grand Californian trip ever, and we loved it so much we have since added on points at VGC!
> 
> At the time of our stay, there was a list of activities going on (similar to what we experienced at AKV as well) with things such as a walking tour or DCA, crafts, scavenger hunt, etc. Does anyone know if these are only for DVC guests or hotel guests as well? We are thinking of a hotel stay at the end of May (since no DVC rooms are available), and having activities would be great, especially since my kids' APs are blacked out one of the days.
> 
> TIA!



I've heard of the tour but am not sure if it is still going on.


----------



## sierranevada

Silly Little Pixie said:


> We stayed at the villas in February on our DVC points. It was our first Grand Californian trip ever, and we loved it so much we have since added on points at VGC!
> 
> At the time of our stay, there was a list of activities going on (similar to what we experienced at AKV as well) with things such as a walking tour or DCA, crafts, scavenger hunt, etc. Does anyone know if these are only for DVC guests or hotel guests as well? We are thinking of a hotel stay at the end of May (since no DVC rooms are available), and having activities would be great, especially since my kids' APs are blacked out one of the days.
> 
> TIA!



They are also available for hotel guests.


----------



## ginnyhowes

thanks, everyone - we also think it will be great with the little ones.

Now I have read this entire thread ( it took a while!)and am still a little confused about the rooms. We have a theme park view room and I have seen rooms that overlook the pool and the park- these are the ones we would really like as that way Dh and I can take turns looking after the kids while they nap and the other person can go for a swim and be able to do the occasional wave up to the balcony !!

I also need a room close to the elevators as my nearly 3 year old won't manage a really long walk.

Any advise on what wing/room numbers to ask for ( I realise they are only a request but at least I will have tried!)

many thanks everyone


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

sierranevada said:


> They are also available for hotel guests.



Thanks!


----------



## DmaxHawk

ginnyhowes said:


> thanks, everyone - we also think it will be great with the little ones.
> 
> Now I have read this entire thread ( it took a while!)and am still a little confused about the rooms. We have a theme park view room and I have seen rooms that overlook the pool and the park- these are the ones we would really like as that way Dh and I can take turns looking after the kids while they nap and the other person can go for a swim and be able to do the occasional wave up to the balcony !!
> 
> I also need a room close to the elevators as my nearly 3 year old won't manage a really long walk.
> 
> Any advise on what wing/room numbers to ask for ( I realise they are only a request but at least I will have tried!)
> 
> many thanks everyone



If you read my post about the room that we had, 5220, you might like that one. It has a view overlooking the pool and the park behind that. The elevators are just around the corner on your left when you exit the room. Rooms in that general area might work for you.


----------



## DmaxHawk

*This post includes all the maps of the Grand Californian as well as DTD. Also added areal photos showing the hotel itself as well as the park views. *






*This is a closer look at the floor plan itself. Hopefully it will help out those who say the one above is difficult to read.*





The Blue Prints from enfilm




















*This is the floor-by-floor map of the new wing which highlights the Villas.
Courtesy of Nonsuch. Thank you!*


----------



## DmaxHawk

Here is all the information related to Villas at the Grand Californian.

*Villas*

*One-Bedroom Villa*






    * Sleeps up to 5
    * 2 bathrooms: one master bathroom with whirlpool tub and an additional bathroom in living area with shower (no tub)
    * Master suite with king-size bed
    * Queen-size sleeper sofa in the living room
    * Pull-down bunk-size bed in living room
    * Flat-panel TV in living room and master suite, DVD player in living room
    * Full kitchen includes: coffeemaker, dinnerware, glassware, flatware, pots and pans, microwave, toaster, stove, refrigerator, dishwasher and more
    * Laundry area contains stacked washer and dryer
    * Private porch or balcony
    *865 sq ft


*Two-Bedroom Dedicated Villa*






    * Sleeps up to 9
    * 3 bathrooms: master bathroom with whirlpool tub, full bathroom in second bedroom, additional bathroom in living area with shower (no tub)
    * Master bedroom with king-size bed
    * Second bedroom with 2 queen-size beds
    * Queen-size sleeper sofa in the living room
    * Pull-down bunk-size bed in living room
    * Flat-panel TV in living room and both bedrooms, DVD player in living room
    * Full kitchen includes: coffeemaker, dinnerware, glassware, flatware, pots and pans, microwave, toaster, stove, refrigerator, dishwasher and more
    * Laundry area contains stacked washer and dryer
    * Private porch or balcony
    *1257 sq ft


*Two-Bedroom Lockoff Villa*






    * Sleeps up to 9
    * 3 bathrooms: master bathroom with whirlpool tub, full bathroom in second bedroom (studio) and an additional bathroom in living area with shower (no tub)
    * Defined as a Studio plus One-Bedroom
    * Master suite with king-size bed
    * Queen-size sleeper sofa in the living room
    * Pull-down bunk-size bed in living room
    * Second bedroom (studio) with queen-size bed and one queen-size sleeper sofa
    * Flat-panel TV in living room, master suite and second bedroom (studio), DVD player in living room and second bedroom (studio)
    * Full kitchen includes: coffeemaker, dinnerware, glassware, flatware, pots and pans, microwave, toaster, stove, refrigerator, dishwasher and more
    * Second bedroom (studio) includes wet bar, small refrigerator, microwave and coffeemaker
    * Laundry area contains stacked washer and dryer
    * 2 private porches or balconies
*
Three-Bedroom Grand Villa (2-Stories)*






    * Sleeps up to 12
    * 4 bathrooms: master bathroom with whirlpool tub, full bathrooms in second and third bedrooms, additional bathroom in living area with shower (no tub)

Downstairs:

    * Main entrance
    * Master bedroom suite with king-size bed
    * Queen-size sleeper sofa in living room
    * Flat-panel TV in each bedroom and the living room and DVD player in the living room
    * Flat-panel TV and DVD player
    * Full kitchen includes: coffeemaker, dinnerware, glassware, flatware, pots and pans, microwave, toaster, stove, refrigerator, dishwasher and more
    * Dining room with dining table and chairs
    * Laundry area contains stacked washer and dryer
    * Private balcony
    *2426 sq ft 

Upstairs

    * Second entrance
    * 2 queen-size beds in both the second and third bedrooms
    * One full-size sleeper sofa and a pool table located in the upstairs sitting area

*Floor plans and furnishings are subject to change. Actual room size may vary slightly depending on room location.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Here is all the information on the Suites at the Grand.

Suites

*Mt. Whitney Presidential Suite*

The largest of our Presidential Suites, the Mt. Whitney Suite raises the bar for what a business suite should be. Complete with private office and separate meeting area, the Mt. Whitney is the ultimate in both luxury and comfort. Our Concierge Level services put this suite on an elevation of its own.
Mt. Whitney Suite Services & Amenities

View of Disney's California Adventure® park and hotel pools
Space to entertain 75 attendees
Dining table and living room intimate meetings and reception
Separate area with table to host six people for a meeting or dining experience
Service Pantry
Private office with writing desk equipped with a two-line speakerphone and computer/fax-accessible data port
CD Player and VCR
2 fireplaces
King bed in guest room
Pull-out sofa in living room
Connecting Queen/Queen guest room available 
Concierge Level service and amenities





Specifications:

Room 6012
1,990 square feet



*El Capitan Presidential Suite*

The El Capitan Presidential Suite offers you a unique combination of style, comfort and space. Whether you're relaxing after a day of meetings, hosting an intimate meeting, or entertaining 75 attendees, the El Capitan Suite will meet all your needs. With its private office, ample amenities, and Concierge Level service, the El Capitan is the perfect suite for all your business needs.
El Capitan Presidential Suite Services & Amenities

View of Disney's California Adventure® park
Space to entertain 75 attendees
Dining table and living room intimate meetings and reception
Service Pantry
Private office with writing desk equipped with two-line speakerphone and computer/fax-accessible data port
CD Player and VCR
Fireplace
King bed in guest room
Pull-out sofa bed in living room area
Connecting Queen/Queen guest room available
Concierge Level service and amenities





Specifications:

Room 6329
1,987 square feet


*Arcadia Vice Presidential Suite*

Amenities abound in our Vice Presidential Suites. Add to that our Concierge Level services and the Arcadia Suite offers the perfect setting to host an intimate meeting or entertain 50 colleagues before heading out for a night of fun at the Disneyland® Resort theme parks, or the Downtown Disney® District.

View of Disney's California Adventure® park and hotel pools
Space to entertain 50 attendees
Dining table and living room intimate meetings and receptions
Service Pantry
Writing desk equipped with two-line speakerphone and computer-accessible data port
Fax Machine Service
CD Player and VCR
Fireplace
King bed in guest room
Pull-out sofa in living room
Connecting Queen/Queen guest room available
Concierge Level service and amenities






Specifications:

Room 6314
1,719 square feet



*Arroyo Suite*

The Arts & Crafts style and turn-of-the-century feel combined with modern-day amenities, makes the Arroyo Vice Presidential Suite an ideal space to host both intimate meetings and receptions for up to 50 attendees.

View of Disney's California Adventure® park
Space to entertain 50 attendees
Dining table and living room intimate meetings and receptions
Service Pantry
Writing desk equipped with two-line speakerphone and computer-accessible data port
Fax Machine
CD Player and VCR
Fireplace
King bed in guest room
Pull-out sofa in living room
Connecting via a foyer to an adjacent King Artisan Suite






Specifications:

Room 4359
1,604 square feet



*Arroyo Suite*

The Arts & Crafts style and turn-of-the-century feel combined with modern-day amenities, makes the Arroyo Vice Presidential Suite an ideal space to host both intimate meetings and receptions for up to 50 attendees.

View of Disney's California Adventure® park
Space to entertain 50 attendees
Dining table and living room intimate meetings and receptions
Service Pantry
Writing desk equipped with two-line speakerphone and computer-accessible data port
Fax Machine
CD Player and VCR
Fireplace
King bed in guest room
Pull-out sofa in living room
Connecting via a foyer to an adjacent King Artisan Suite






Specifications:

Room 4359
1,604 square feet



*Artisan Queen/Queen Suites*

The Artisan Queen/Queen Suites are tailor-made for your intimate meeting or reception. Spacious enough to host 25 attendees, this Artisan Suite has two posh queen beds to help you get refreshed before heading out to enjoy the Disneyland® Resort's world-famous nightlife.


 View of Disney's California Adventure® park
Space to entertain 25 attendees
Writing desk equipped with two-line speakerphone and computer/fax-accessible data port
Wet Bar
Two queen beds in guest room
Pull-out sofa bed in living room
Connecting guest rooms available








Specifications:

694 square feet
(12 rooms)



*Artisan King/King A Suite*

With a plush king-size bed and space enough to entertain 35 attendees, this Artisan King A Suite will make any attendee feel like royalty.


View of Disney's California Adventure® park, Downtown Disney® District, hotel pools, or courtyard
Space to entertain 35 attendees
Writing desk equipped with two-line speakerphone and computer/fax-accessible data port
Wet Bar
King bed in guest room
Pull-out sofa bed in living room
Connecting guest rooms available








Specifications:

711 square feet
(15 rooms)

1-Bedroom Artisan Suite (sleeps up to 6 guests) - offers either 1 King Bed in the bedroom with a Queen Sofa Sleeper in the living area, or 2 Queen Beds in the bedroom with a Queen Sleeper Sofa in the living area. A DVD player and refrigerator are standard in these rooms.
2-Bedroom Artisan Suite (sleeps up to 10 guests) - features either 1 King Bed in the master bedroom with 2 Queen Beds in the second bedroom and a Queen Sleeper Sofa in the living area, or 2 Queen Beds in each bedroom with a Queen Sleeper Sofa in the living area. The suite also includes 2 Bathrooms, a refrigerator, and a DVD player.
3-Bedroom Artisan Suite (sleeps up to 12 guests) - offers either 1 King Bed in the first and second bedrooms with 2 Queen Beds in the third bedroom and a Queen Sleeper Sofa in the living area, or 1 King Bed in the first bedroom with 2 Queen Beds in the second and third bedrooms and a Queen Sofa Sleeper in the living area. All 3-Bedroom Suites feature 3 Bathrooms, a refrigerator and a DVD player. 


*Artisan King/King B Suite*

A generous array of amenities, plus our Concierge Level service that has established us as a premiere Four Diamond award-winning hotel, makes the Artisan King B Suites without equal in comfort and style.

View of Disney's California Adventure® park, Downtown Disney® District, hotel pools, or courtyard
Space to entertain 35 attendees
Writing desk equipped with two-line speakerphone and computer/fax-accessible data port
Wet Bar
King bed in guest room
Pull-out sofa bed in living room
Connecting guest rooms available
Concierge Level service and amenities






Specifications:

714 square feet
(4 rooms)

1-Bedroom Artisan Suite (sleeps up to 6 guests) - offers either 1 King Bed in the bedroom with a Queen Sofa Sleeper in the living area, or 2 Queen Beds in the bedroom with a Queen Sleeper Sofa in the living area. A DVD player and refrigerator are standard in these rooms.
2-Bedroom Artisan Suite (sleeps up to 10 guests) - features either 1 King Bed in the master bedroom with 2 Queen Beds in the second bedroom and a Queen Sleeper Sofa in the living area, or 2 Queen Beds in each bedroom with a Queen Sleeper Sofa in the living area. The suite also includes 2 Bathrooms, a refrigerator, and a DVD player.
3-Bedroom Artisan Suite (sleeps up to 12 guests) - offers either 1 King Bed in the first and second bedrooms with 2 Queen Beds in the third bedroom and a Queen Sleeper Sofa in the living area, or 1 King Bed in the first bedroom with 2 Queen Beds in the second and third bedrooms and a Queen Sofa Sleeper in the living area. All 3-Bedroom Suites feature 3 Bathrooms, a refrigerator and a DVD player. 

*Artisan King/King C Suite*

The largest of our well-appointed Artisan Suites, the Artisan King C Suite is perfect for intimate to mid-size meetings. The array of amenities and Disney touches make the Artisan King C Suite fit for royalty.

View of Disney's California Adventure® park, Downtown Disney® District, hotel pools, or courtyard
Space to entertain 35 attendees
Writing desk equipped with two-line speakerphone and computer/fax-accessible data port
Wet Bar
King bed in guest room
Pull-out sofa bed in living room
Connecting guest rooms available







Specifications:

793 square feet
(3 rooms)

1-Bedroom Artisan Suite (sleeps up to 6 guests) - offers either 1 King Bed in the bedroom with a Queen Sofa Sleeper in the living area, or 2 Queen Beds in the bedroom with a Queen Sleeper Sofa in the living area. A DVD player and refrigerator are standard in these rooms.
2-Bedroom Artisan Suite (sleeps up to 10 guests) - features either 1 King Bed in the master bedroom with 2 Queen Beds in the second bedroom and a Queen Sleeper Sofa in the living area, or 2 Queen Beds in each bedroom with a Queen Sleeper Sofa in the living area. The suite also includes 2 Bathrooms, a refrigerator, and a DVD player.
3-Bedroom Artisan Suite (sleeps up to 12 guests) - offers either 1 King Bed in the first and second bedrooms with 2 Queen Beds in the third bedroom and a Queen Sleeper Sofa in the living area, or 1 King Bed in the first bedroom with 2 Queen Beds in the second and third bedrooms and a Queen Sofa Sleeper in the living area. All 3-Bedroom Suites feature 3 Bathrooms, a refrigerator and a DVD player.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Here is all the information concerning the Studios and Standard Rooms at the Grand.


*Standard Room/Studio*

The classic Arts & Crafts design, abundant amenities and spectacular views make our standard rooms feel like a luxury suite.

Standard Guest Room Services & Amenities
Free WiFi Internet
Views of Disney's California Adventure® park, Downtown Disney® District, hotel pool areas, or Brisa Courtyard
Writing desk equipped with two-line telephone with computer/fax-accessible data port
Balconies
Spacious King-size bed or two queen-size beds. Rooms with a King bed include a sofa bed. Rooms with two queen beds include a sofa bed or bunk beds.
In-room safe
Lighted wardrobe
Mini Bar
Coffee maker
Robes
Connecting rooms available

Guest Room Bathroom Amenities

Italian marble double vanity
Abundance of vanity storage space
Make-up mirror
Hairdryer
Plush towels
Assortment of guest amenities






Specifications:

353 square feet
(713 rooms)

City/Standard View Room (sleeps up to 5 guests*) - features a view of Disneyland Drive, the garden, or the convention center. Available bedding options include either 1 King Bed with a Queen Sleeper Sofa, 2 Queen Beds, 2 Queen Beds with a Daybed, or 1 Queen Bed with a Junior Bunk Bed (bunk bed includes a trundle bed for fifth guest; trundle bed is recommended for guests no taller than 5 ft. and under 90 lbs). Standard Room Floor Plan
Downtown Disney® View Room (sleeps up to 5 guests*) - features a view of the Downtown Disney® District. Available bedding options include either 1 King Bed with a Queen Sleeper Sofa, 2 Queen Beds, 2 Queen Beds with a Daybed, or 1 Queen Bed with a Junior Bunk Bed (bunk bed includes a trundle bed for fifth guest; trundle bed is recommended for guests no taller than 5 ft. and under 90 lbs).
Theme Park View Room (sleeps up to 5 guests*) - features a view of Disney's California Adventure® park, or the park and the resort pool area. Available bedding options include either 1 King Bed with a Queen Sleeper Sofa, 2 Queen Beds, 2 Queen Beds with a Daybed, or 1 Queen Bed with a Junior Bunk Bed (bunk bed includes a trundle bed for fifth guest; trundle bed is recommended for guests no taller than 5 ft. and under 90 lbs). 

* 5th Guest may require a sleeping bag provided by the hotel

Studio






    * Sleeps up to 4
    * Full bathroom
    * Queen-size bed and one queen-size sleeper sofa
    * Flat-panel TV and DVD player
    * Wet bar, small refrigerator, microwave and coffeemaker
    * Private porch or balcony


----------



## DmaxHawk

Everything we have so far on dining can be found here..

*Dining:*

Delightful dining choices for your attendees include signature dishes at the award-winning Napa Rose Restaurant and Lounge, with the largest collection of certified in-house sommeliers in Orange County, and tempting cuisine at Storytellers Café, where the restaurant's architecture and dramatic murals depict famous moments in California's literature. Relaxation for your meeting guests is almost guaranteed at Hearthstone Lounge and in the hotel's lobby, filled with soft piano music.
*
Disney's Grand Californian Hotel® & Spa Dining Options:*

*Napa Rose*
Fine Dining
Delight in specialty dishes and seasonal creations celebrating California's legendary Napa Valley as well as the Disneyland® Resort's largest selection of California's award-winning wines cellar.

*Storytellers Café*
Casual Dining
At Storytellers Café, fresh and delicious American "Home-Style Favorites" are served in an atmosphere that evokes the golden age of storytelling.

*Hearthstone Lounge*
Gathering Place
The ideal place to unwind, this inviting retreat features specialty coffees and fresh bakery goods in the morning and cocktails in the evening. Surrounded by handcrafted art, rich redwood and stained glass fixtures, Hearthstone Lounge is the perfect place for an informal gathering.

*Napa Rose Lounge*
Gathering Place
The Napa Rose Lounge is the perfect place to take time out. Relax in a cozy chair alongside the beautiful fireplace and enjoy a glass of outstanding Californian wine. There's full-menu service in the lounge, and outside, the terrace offers a spectacular view of Disney's California Adventure® park.

*White Water Snacks*
Casual Dining
Your meeting attendees can indulge in some tasty favorites at the hotel's most casual dining spot. Enjoy a selection of burgers, sandwiches, salads, snacks and other refreshments.

*Breakfast with Chip 'n Dale at Storytellers Café*
Character Meal
Join us for a delicious buffet breakfast and the hilarious antics of those mischievous chipmunks, Chip & Dale. Music, photo opportunities, an ala carte breakfast menu and a Farmers Market Buffet are all part of this fun-filled dining experience. Open daily.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Absolutely Everything about the hotel construction and who built it can be found here..

*Hotel Specifications:*

Disney's Grand Californian Hotel
Anaheim, Calif.
Urban Design Group

*The People*

Owner
Walt Disney Imagineering

Architect
Urban Design Group, Inc.
1621 18th Street, Suite 200
Denver, Colorado 80202
Tel: 303.292.3388
Fax: 303.292.3113
www.urbandesigngroup.com

Principal-in-Charge:
Peter Dominick, Jr., FAIA

Managing Principal:
Ronald D. Armstrong, AIA

Principal/Sr. Designer:
E. Randal Johnson, AIA

Project Designer:
James Dee Rendon

Project Manager:
Randy Hart

Other Team Members:
Tracy Hart, Ken Last, Kent Sanford, T.J. Carvis, Jen Nieman, Andrea Huddleston, Martha Rooney

Architect of Record:
Urban Design Group, Inc.

Interior Designer
Brayton-Hughes

Engineer(s)
Civil/Site:
PENCO Engineering

Structural:
KL&A of California, Inc.

Structural (Peer):
Brandow & Johnston

MEP&FP:
ABS Consultants, Inc.

Consulant(s)
Landscape:
Roy Ashley & Associates

Lighting:
Lighting Design Alliance

Acoustical:
Sonics EDS

Restaurant:
Dorf Associates

Pool/Water:
STO Design Group, Inc.

Art:
Parker Blake, Inc.

Graphics:
Communication Arts

Roofing:
D7 Consulting, Inc.

Food:
Thomas Ricca Associates

Vertical Transportation:
Lerch, Bates & Associates, Inc.

Life Safety/Code:
Rolf Jensen & Associates

General Contractor
Turner Construction Company

Photographer
Photography supplied by Disney

Renderer
Bob Scholten




*The Products*

Structural system
Post tension concrete & steel

Exterior Cladding
Masonry:
SAS

Metal/glass curtainwall:
Wood Bridge, Bomel,
Golden State Hammer & Gr Plume, Oregon Log

EIFS, ACM, or other:
KHS&S

Roofing
Built-up roofing:
Alliance

Windows
Aluminum:
Wood Bridge

Glazing
Glass:
Wood Bridge

Skylights:
Wood Bridge

Doors
Metal doors:
Wood Bridge

Wood doors:
ISEC, Art of Glass (stain glass insert)

Sliding doors:
ISEC

Fire-control doors, security grilles:
Cookson

Hardware
Locksets:
ISEC, Timelox, Schlage www.schlagelock.com

Hinges:
Stanley www.stanleyworks.com

Closers:
Rixsom, Norton

Exit devices:
Von Duprin www.vonduprin.com

Pulls:
Custom - Sun Belt Metal

Security devices:
Mag Lock

Interiosr/Furnishings
Movable partitions:
Hufcor

Cabinetwork and custom woodwork:
Ebinisterie Beaubois LTEE, ISEC, CBI, ISI, CID

Paints and stains:
Techno Coatings, General Coatings

Wallcoverings:
Techno Coatings, General Coatings

Paneling:
Ebinisterie Beaubois LTEE, CBI

Plastic laminate:
ISEC

Special surfacing:
Penwall, Rock and Water Scape

Floor and wall tile:
Kiback Tile (Atrium Lobby & exterior wall), Sullivan Tile Installers

Resilient flooring:
Milliken www.milliken.com

Raised flooring:
Wood M.S. Rouse Company
FRP Penwall

Lighting
Interior ambient lighting:
Sasco, Troy Lighting, Eric Industries

Downlights:
Sasco

Task lighting:
Sasco

Exterior:
Sasco, Eric Industries, Light Forms

Controls:
Sasco

Conveyance
Otis www.otis.com


----------



## DmaxHawk

Miscellaneous Hotel Info will be here

*Address:*
1600 S. Disneyland Drive
Anaheim, CA 92802
Phone: 714-635-2300


Check In/Check Out
3:00 PM / 11:00 AM

*Ratings:*
Mobil: 4 Star
AAA: 4 Diamond


*Random Helpful Info*
Max Guests Per Room (City/Standard View Room)  	 ----> 5**
Max Guests Per Room (Downtown Disney® View Room) 	----> 5**
Max Guests Per Room (Theme Park View Room) 	----> 5**
Max Guests Per Room (1-Bedroom Artisan Suite) 	----> 6
Max Guests Per Room (2-Bedroom Artisan Suite) 	----> 10
Max Guests Per Room (3-Bedroom Artisan Suite) 	----> 12
Theme Park Transportation
(theme parks are within walking distance of the hotel; a private entrance to Disney's California Adventure® park is featured at this hotel; round-trip monorail transportation from the Downtown Disney® District to the Disneyland® park is also included; express monorail boarding pass valid for the return trip from the Disneyland® park to the Downtown Disney® District is included for hotel guests.) 	----> Yes
Crib 	----> Yes
Concierge (additional fee applies) 	----> Yes
Continental Breakfast (concierge rooms only) 	----> Yes
Kids Eat Free 	----> No
Gym / Health Club 	----> Yes
Laundromat 	----> Fee
Lounge(s) / Bar(s) 	----> Yes
Microwave 	----> No
Parking Fee
*(fee waived with Resort Magic Package) 	----> Yes
Refrigerator (upon request for rooms other than suites) 	----> Yes
Restaurant(s) 	----> Yes
Rollaway Bed (sleeping bag) 	----> Yes
Room Service 	----> Fee
Shop(s) 	----> Yes
Swimming Pool(s) 	----> 3
Spa(s) 	----> Yes




*Pinocchio's Workshop*

This activity center is available to guests staying at the three Disneyland Resort hotels.

Hours: 5pm - 12am
Ages: 5-12 years old
Cost: $13.00 per hour, per child
Dinner (optional): $5.00

Pinocchio's Workshop has playstation games, board games, computer games, arts and crafts, books, puzzles, and Disney DVDs.

The Cast Member staff takes a family picture when the children are dropped off, and give parents a pager in case their child should need them before they return.

Reservations must be made through the Grand Californian Guest Services before dropping your child(ren) off, since only a certain number of children are allowed.


*Fire Specifications For Hotel Events* can be found HERE

*The Grocery Order Form for the Grand can be found HERE*




*Weekly Grand Adventures*









*The Grand News*


----------



## DmaxHawk

*
Misc. Hotel Distance Info:*

For those who are looking for how far the walks are from GC and other hotels to the park.
*Courtesy of CrazyDuck* Thank you!




		Code:
	

		[B]DL[/B]	[B]DCA[/B]	[B]DD-UVA[/B]
[B]BWPPI[/B]		1100	1300	2500
[B]GCH - Closest[/B]	1300¹	200	300	
[B]GCH - Average[/B]	1600	600	700	
[B]GCH - Furthest[/B]	1900	1000²	800	
[B]HOJO[/B]		2500	2600	3800
				
¹ 600 feet If you are just going to the park, but it will be a long way back
² 800 feet if you cut through the pool near White Water Snacks
*All Distances +-50 Feet... I round up or down!


----------



## DmaxHawk

All the info about entrances to the hotel and parks will be found here

*Entrances:*

There is an entrance to DTD in between rooms X447 and X449 on the map. This is a stair fire escape and cannot be used to enter the hotel, only exit.
*
Private Entrance  *
One of the greatest perks the Grand Californian has that no other hotel has is the private entrance to California Adventure itself directly from the hotel. 
This map has a red circle around where the private entrance is located.





*General Entrance info:*
1. This is only an advantage if you are in a specific wing/area (see the map for details). Otherwise, your quickest route is through the hotel lobby exit to DTD.

2. This exit is via a staircase, so would not be an option if using a wheelchair or ECV.

3. You can't re-enter the hotel from DTD using this exit; you will have to use the entrance via the GCH lobby. 

4. If you have a room that is quick access for this exit, you are VERY FAR from the lobby/entrance (it's almost at the entrance to DTD - between WOD and La Brea).


----------



## DmaxHawk

Room info and services can be found here as well as grocery delivery.

*Room information: *
"There are ~751  guestrooms at the Grand Californian, including 38 suites. There are two Presidential and two Vice-Presidential suites. The standard rooms have either two queen beds, a king bed, or one queen bed with bunk beds. Amenities include iron/ironing board, mini-bars, in-room safes, hairdryers, coffeemaker and bathrobes. The entire resort is non-smoking."

Concierge Service - Treat yourself to the finest combination of prestige and convenience with Disney's Concierge Services. Enjoy priority check-in, a breakfast bar, twilight wine and cheese reception, sodas and fresh fruit throughout the afternoon, daily newspapers, and complimentary DVD check-out, all tended by a very pleasant staff. In addition, children will enjoy a storytelling session in the evening hosted in the concierge lounge. There is an additional charge for concierge level rooms should you choose to upgrade your Disneyland® Resort Magic Vacation Package! Ask one of our Authorized Disney Travel Planners for details. 

*Room Services*

Rooms not booked with DVC points will be fully serviced (restock on shampoo, conditioner, etc..., replaced dirty towels, turn down service). Rooms booked with DVC points will get new towels and trash taken out every 4 days and full service every week. 

*Laundry and Dry Cleaning Price Sheet*





*Grocery delivery*

Local grocery stores such as Vons and Safeway will deliver groceries that you ordered to the hotel usually for a minimum purchase amount. For example, Vons will deliver for a $50 minimum purchase.


----------



## DmaxHawk

*Grand Californian Sold Out*
Disney Vacation Club has released a statement indicating that points for the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel are officially "sold out."  Direct purchases through DVC may still be possible but prospective buyers may have to go on a waiting list and pricing is likely to be adjusted.  Press release follows.

*The Villas at Disneys Grand Californian Hotel Sells Out of Available Inventory*


CELEBRATION, Fla. (October 20, 2010)  Today, Disney Vacation Club announced that one of its newest resorts, The Villas at Disneys Grand Californian Hotel, recently sold out of all available vacation ownership inventory. The 50 two-bedroom equivalent villas mark Disney Vacation Clubs first venture to the West Coast and the Disneyland Resort.

We are very pleased with the success of our first West Coast resort, said Disney Vacation Club President Jim Lewis. Families have enjoyed visiting the Disneyland Resort for decades and Disney Vacation Club members who own at The Villas at Disneys Grand Californian Hotel will enjoy the savings for decades to come.

The Villas at Disneys Grand Californian Hotel & Spa opened in September 2009 as the first stage of Disney Vacation Clubs westward expansion. Designed as part of an expansion of the existing hotel, the villas complement the original California Arts & Crafts architecture, while offering members and guests a variety of Disney Vacation Club amenities, such as kitchens, living and dining areas, and other home-like amenities.

Located just steps from Disney California Adventure Park, many of the villas overlook the transformation of the theme park. Beyond the debut of Summer Nightastic and World of Color this summer, Disney California Adventure Park is poised to premiere The Little Mermaid ~ Ariels Undersea Adventure in 2011. Additionally, summer 2012 is scheduled to bring even more excitement to the theme park with a new front entryway greeting park guests and the opening of Cars Land, a 12-acre expansion inspired by the Disney-Pixar blockbuster Cars. Disney Vacation Club members and guests who visit Disney California Adventure Park will be able to experience these exciting changes firsthand over the coming years.

Though sales at The Villas at Disneys Grand Californian Hotel & Spa have ended, Disney Vacation Club still offers inventory at four other properties, including Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas, Ko Olina, Hawaii, which began sales in July. Located on the island of Oahu, phase one of Aulani is scheduled to open on August 29, 2011 and to offer families a large variety of water activities, excursions, restaurants, spa experiences and more. Disney Vacation Club also offers some East Coast inventory at Bay Lake Tower at Disneys Contemporary Resort, Disneys Animal Kingdom Villas and Disneys Saratoga Springs Resort, all located at the Walt Disney World Resort in Florida.

Disney Vacation Club revolutionized the timeshare industry when it debuted in October 1991 by offering a flexible, vacation point-based model versus the traditional fixed-week timeshare model. Nearly 20 years later, more than 450,000 individual members from approximately 100 countries and all 50 states have secured decades of quality Disney vacations at todays prices through a Disney Vacation Club membership. Inspired by guests who return to Disney resorts and theme parks year after year, Disney Vacation Club is one of the most successful and highly rated vacation-ownership programs in the timeshare industry. Members can enjoy a wide variety of quality vacation experiences rooted in the Disney tradition while offering the freedom to tailor vacations to each guests interests and personal needs.





The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa

The newest addition to the Disneyland Resort Hotel options and a Disney Vacation Club property, The Villas at Disneys Grand California Hotel and Spa offers all the comfort of home including Private Balconies, Full Kitchens, and Washers & Dryers. Studios, One-Bedroom, Two-Bedroom Villas and Three-Bedroom Grand Villas that can sleep up to 12 (Grand Villa). Reservations can not be made online and can be reserved by contacting your Travel Agent.​*
DVC Points Chart​*


----------



## DmaxHawk

Just finished doing a refurb of this thread. Hopefully it make looking for and finding info on this thread much easier. I think the OP looks for streamlined. Any input on the new format would be appreciated. 

Thanks everyone for your contributions. I never thought it would grow this big!

Lets keep it coming!


----------



## lffam

Is there anywhere online you can get the rates for villas?


----------



## DmaxHawk

lffam said:


> Is there anywhere online you can get the rates for villas?



Last time I heard, you have to call to find out the rates. I've been looking for a long time and could never find them.


----------



## blackjackdelta

lffam said:


> Is there anywhere online you can get the rates for villas?


 

You need to call the Hotel direct and they will look up the cash rates which are astronomical.

Jack


----------



## HydroGuy

DmaxHawk said:


> *Misc. Hotel Distance Info:*
> 
> For those who are looking for how far the walks are from GC and other hotels to the park.
> *Courtesy of CrazyDuck* Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [FONT=Courier New]       [B]DL[/B]    [B]DCA[/B]    [B]DD-UVA[/B][/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier New][B]BWPPI[/B]        1100    1300    2500[/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier New][B]GCH - Closest[/B]    1300¹    200    300    [/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier New][B]GCH - Average[/B]    1600    600    700    [/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier New][B]GCH - Furthest[/B]    1900    1000²    800    [/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier New][B]HOJO[/B]        2500    2600    3800[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Courier New]¹ 600 feet If you are just going to the park, but it will be a long way back[/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier New]² 800 feet if you cut through the pool near White Water Snacks[/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier New]*All Distances +-50 Feet... I round up or down![/FONT]


In the spirit of trying to make this super thread even more super , how about a second table with distances in meters?

BTW, I like the way you re-organized the OP. And another idea is to add a link to some of the GCH perks like special entrance access.


----------



## nunzia

Great job!


----------



## DmaxHawk

HydroGuy said:


> In the spirit of trying to make this super thread even more super , how about a second table with distances in meters? *Meters? for what? I'm supporting the American units of measure! J/k I see your point, I'll get it up probably this weekend.*
> 
> BTW, I like the way you re-organized the OP. And another idea is to add a link to some of the GCH perks like special entrance access. *Are you referring to the entrance we discussed earlier into DTD or into the actual park itself? How would you like to see it?*


.


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> Great job!



Thank you!


----------



## HydroGuy

DmaxHawk said:


> .


Regarding entrances, I may have missed it but I did not see anywhere that you made clear that GCH has a special entrance to DCA. This thread http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36357535&postcount=458 would be one place where you might specifically identify it. A map would be helpful.

Regarding perks, there is exclusive use of the special entrance in the morning. There is also the rumor that the CMs at the special entrance allow visitors into DCA extra early to ride Soarin and/or line up for TSMM.


----------



## blackjackdelta

lffam said:


> Is there anywhere online you can get the rates for villas?


 

No, you have to call and ask for the cash rate.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

HydroGuy said:


> Regarding entrances, I may have missed it but I did not see anywhere that you made clear that GCH has a special entrance to DCA. This thread http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36357535&postcount=458 would be one place where you might specifically identify it. A map would be helpful.
> 
> Regarding perks, there is exclusive use of the special entrance in the morning. There is also the rumor that the CMs at the special entrance allow visitors into DCA extra early to ride Soarin and/or line up for TSMM.


 

Is the xtra early stuff a change in policy?

Jack


----------



## rentayenta

I agree, this thread rocks!  I know what villas I am requesting.


----------



## DmaxHawk

HydroGuy said:


> Regarding entrances, I may have missed it but I did not see anywhere that you made clear that GCH has a special entrance to DCA. This thread http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36357535&postcount=458 would be one place where you might specifically identify it. A map would be helpful.
> 
> Regarding perks, there is exclusive use of the special entrance in the morning. There is also the rumor that the CMs at the special entrance allow visitors into DCA extra early to ride Soarin and/or line up for TSMM.



Wow, I only now just realized that I completely overlooked the private entrance to the park itself. Added material on that. Working on perks.


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Is the xtra early stuff a change in policy?
> 
> Jack



Did they not allow this before?



rentayenta said:


> I agree, this thread rocks!  I know what villas I am requesting.



I'm glad you think so!
Thanks for the support!


----------



## HydroGuy

blackjackdelta said:


> Is the xtra early stuff a change in policy?
> 
> Jack


I have heard that GCH folks are allowed into DCA at 9:15AM to ride Soarin, etc., _before_ the rest of the DCA crowd. But this seems to be almost random and I am not sure if it is policy or the whim of the CMs that day.


----------



## DmaxHawk

HydroGuy said:


> I have heard that GCH folks are allowed into DCA at 9:15AM to ride Soarin, etc., _before_ the rest of the DCA crowd. But this seems to be almost random and I am not sure if it is policy are the whim of the CMs that day.



I know there is a power walk starting at 7:30 throughout the park. But haven't heard anything about early ride admission. Could it vary by season?


----------



## sierranevada

HydroGuy said:


> I have heard that GCH folks are allowed into DCA at 9:15AM to ride Soarin, etc., _before_ the rest of the DCA crowd. But this seems to be almost random and I am not sure if it is policy or the whim of the CMs that day.



I have stayed at the GCH (and VGC) quite a few times and have never been denied entering 1/2 hour before DCA opens to either ride Soarin' (or get fastpasses) and then line up for TSMM.  The line up is at a rope close to GRR not all the way to TSMM.


----------



## rentayenta

sierranevada said:


> I have stayed at the GCH (and VGC) quite a few times and have never been denied entering 1/2 hour before DCA opens to either ride Soarin' (or get fastpasses) and then line up for TSMM.  The line up is at a rope close to GRR not all the way to TSMM.





I love this!


----------



## DmaxHawk

rentayenta said:


> I love this!



Have you done this too?


----------



## DmaxHawk

HydroGuy said:


> I have heard that GCH folks are allowed into DCA at 9:15AM to ride Soarin, etc., _before_ the rest of the DCA crowd. But this seems to be almost random and I am not sure if it is policy or the whim of the CMs that day.



This is what I was talking about. Circled in red. Both of these are added to the OP


----------



## sierranevada

DmaxHawk said:


> This is what I was talking about.



The early entry in DCA has never been publicized like Magic Mornings but I have always been able to do it when staying there.


----------



## DmaxHawk

sierranevada said:


> The early entry in DCA has never been publicized like Magic Mornings but I have always been able to do it when staying there.



Interesting, we will have to try it next time we are out there.


----------



## rentayenta

Walking and yoga are my thangs! I am so going to do the power walking.


----------



## blackjackdelta

HydroGuy said:


> I have heard that GCH folks are allowed into DCA at 9:15AM to ride Soarin, etc., _before_ the rest of the DCA crowd. But this seems to be almost random and I am not sure if it is policy or the whim of the CMs that day.


 
Last year we could get in at 0930, ride soarin and then stand in line for the rope drop for TSMM. Then watch the people run with the cm's constantly pulling people back for running. Amazing the number of people who do not understand english.........

Jack


----------



## Tonyspad

We have a very tall 14 yo son and a "regular" height 12 yo son that will be coming to DL with us.  There is NO way the taller son can sleep w/ his brother.  Can I pay extra for a rollaway bed for the 12 yo??


----------



## sierranevada

Tonyspad said:


> We have a very tall 14 yo son and a "regular" height 12 yo son that will be coming to DL with us.  There is NO way the taller son can sleep w/ his brother.  Can I pay extra for a rollaway bed for the 12 yo??



There are no rollaway beds at the GCH.  All you can get is a sleeping bag with a thermarest mat.  When I take my son and his friend, either they take turns using the sleeping bag or one of them just puts the sleeping bag on top of the covers.


----------



## DmaxHawk

sierranevada said:


> There are no rollaway beds at the GCH.  All you can get is a sleeping bag with a thermarest mat.  When I take my son and his friend, either they take turns using the sleeping bag or one of them just puts the sleeping bag on top of the covers.




Or try to get a room with a day bed.


----------



## Tspad

Is there a certain class of room that I can reserve with a day bed??


----------



## amers

I'm busy packing because we leave for our honeymoon at the Grand Californian on Tuesday   My husband and I listen to music all the time.  Has anyone noticed if the rooms at the Grand Califonian have IPod docks in the alarm clock?  If not, no worries... we'll just pack a cable and input the music through the tv.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Yes and no. *IIRC* the alarm clocks have an aux input jack but not an actual ipod dock. So you can listen to music from any mp3 player.
Congrats on the honeymoon!


----------



## DmaxHawk

*     Shameless*


----------



## DmaxHawk

Tspad said:


> Is there a certain class of room that I can reserve with a day bed??




Usually a King room will have a day bed.


----------



## rentayenta

DmaxHawk said:


> *     Shameless*


----------



## DmaxHawk

rentayenta said:


>


----------



## DmaxHawk

Here are several pictures of different rooms throughout the hotel.


----------



## rentayenta

Great pics!  Any pics of the villas?


----------



## DmaxHawk

rentayenta said:


> Great pics!  Any pics of the villas?



I've got some I found lined up for upload. I'll probably do those tomorrow. Gotta get to bed soon.


----------



## rentayenta

DmaxHawk said:


> I've got some I found lined up for upload. I'll probably do those tomorrow. Gotta get to bed soon.




Bed schmed!


----------



## DmaxHawk

rentayenta said:


> Bed schmed!




You really that eager to see them?


----------



## rentayenta

DmaxHawk said:


> You really that eager to see them?




  But I can wait. It will give me a boost tomorrow.


----------



## DmaxHawk

rentayenta said:


> But I can wait. It will give me a boost tomorrow.




heres one of the links
http://micechat.com/forums/disney-vacation-club/103377-photo-room-gcr-dvc-studio-one-bedroom.html


----------



## DmaxHawk

Night all, till tomorrow


----------



## kj mom

Are there any characters at GC or other hotels? If so, are the times published or just random? On a previous stay at Disneyland hotel, we met Goofy in the lobby one afternoon.


----------



## DmaxHawk

kj mom said:


> Are there any characters at GC or other hotels? If so, are the times published or just random? On a previous stay at Disneyland hotel, we met Goofy in the lobby one afternoon.



Chip and Dale usually show up at Storytellers.


----------



## pinner33

well we finally made it on sunday and was happy we got a upgrade to a park view.last night they were working on the world of colour show and all i can say is wow can't wait till the next trip as we are buying into the vacation club.was shocked yesterday as to how busy the parks were yesterday it was crazy i thought being a monday and spring break being over it would be lighter oh well still had a great time


----------



## rentayenta

DmaxHawk said:


> heres one of the links
> http://micechat.com/forums/disney-vacation-club/103377-photo-room-gcr-dvc-studio-one-bedroom.html





 Just the morning boost I needed with my coffee!!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Thanks to laughingplace.com


----------



## DmaxHawk




----------



## DmaxHawk




----------



## DmaxHawk




----------



## DmaxHawk

rentayenta said:


> Just the morning boost I needed with my coffee!!




All set, enjoy


----------



## rentayenta

DmaxHawk said:


> All set, enjoy





I am happily married but I think I love you.  


 The photos rock!!!


----------



## DmaxHawk

rentayenta said:


> I am happily married but I think I love you.
> 
> 
> The photos rock!!!




I feel so loved Not too sure how well my DGF is gonna take this 

Hope, they help. Any other pics you want to see?


----------



## rentayenta

DmaxHawk said:


> I feel so loved Not too sure how well my DGF is gonna take this



Purely platonic is a Disney geek old lady sorta way. 





> Hope, they help. Any other pics you want to see?





Any and all of the GCV/H. Love the view and pool pics; any of the restaurants at the GCH or DCA?


----------



## DmaxHawk

rentayenta said:


> Purely platonic is a Disney geek old lady sorta way.
> 
> 
> Likewise
> 
> 
> ...except the lady thing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any and all of the GCV/H. Love the view and pool pics; any of the restaurants at the GCH or DCA?



Ill get some more in
Ooo, good one. Ill start lookin!


----------



## rentayenta

DmaxHawk said:


> Ill get some more in
> Ooo, good one. Ill start lookin!





 Awesome! 


All the photos are increasing my DVC addonitis!


----------



## DmaxHawk

rentayenta said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> All the photos are increasing my DVC addonitis!



Just be sure to leave enough points for the rest of us


----------



## rentayenta

DmaxHawk said:


> Just be sure to leave enough points for the rest of us





 We own 170 at SSR in WDW. I would LOVE to add on 50-100 at the GCV.


----------



## DmaxHawk

rentayenta said:


> We own 170 at SSR in WDW. I would LOVE to add on 50-100 at the GCV.



How much was it to buy in? I'm lookin into buying in but confused about the costs, even after reading the DVC forums


----------



## ACDSNY

DmaxHawk said:


> How much was it to buy in? I'm lookin into buying in but confused about the costs, even after reading the DVC forums


 
Incentives change often, but I added on 100 points last Dec for $95 per point.

I found the current prices on DVCNews:
*Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel*****

$112 base price less $15 promotional discount; 160+ points​​*Special Offer 1:  Free Disney Dream voyage with purchase of 160+ points; buyer must pay full $112 base price in order to be eligible for free cruise. **
*​​*
**Special Offer 2: With a **referral from a current DVC member, prospecitve owners will receive a** $25 gift card for completing a sales presentation via telephone.  Unspecified incentive pricing will be offered during the phone tour. *​​


----------



## rentayenta

DmaxHawk said:


> How much was it to buy in? I'm lookin into buying in but confused about the costs, even after reading the DVC forums





The best thing to do is visit the DVC kiosk and tour. It is super low pressure and actually kinda fun.  Basically, for us, we looked at available properties when at WDW last May (AKV, SSR, and GCV) and went from there. We knew we wanted to buy from Disney; you can also buy resale. We toured the SSR and DH loved it. He loves to golf and he likes the condo style set up vs high rise hotel room. We got lucky too as SSR was the least expensive to buy into at the time and the maint. fees are not bad. You can finance through Disney as well. We toured, asked a TON of questions, sat and milled it over, asked more questions, then paid our money.  I would be happy to answer any $$$ specifics via PM.


----------



## DmaxHawk

ACDSNY said:


> Incentives change often, but I added on 100 points last Dec for $95 per point.
> 
> I found the current prices on DVCNews:
> *Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel*****
> 
> $112 base price less $15 promotional discount; 160+ points​​*Special Offer 1:  Free Disney Dream voyage with purchase of 160+ points; buyer must pay full $112 base price in order to be eligible for free cruise. **
> *​​*
> **Special Offer 2: With a **referral from a current DVC member, prospecitve owners will receive a** $25 gift card for completing a sales presentation via telephone.  Unspecified incentive pricing will be offered during the phone tour. *​​



Thanks for the info!



rentayenta said:


> The best thing to do is visit the DVC kiosk and tour. It is super low pressure and actually kinda fun.  Basically, for us, we looked at available properties when at WDW last May (AKV, SSR, and GCV) and went from there. We knew we wanted to buy from Disney; you can also buy resale. We toured the SSR and DH loved it. He loves to golf and he likes the condo style set up vs high rise hotel room. We got lucky too as SSR was the least expensive to buy into at the time and the maint. fees are not bad. You can finance through Disney as well. We toured, asked a TON of questions, sat and milled it over, asked more questions, then paid our money.  I would be happy to answer any $$$ specifics via PM.



I would go to a kiosk but I live 800 miles from DLR. I do plan on going to a kiosk whenever I visit DLR resort again but for now I'm lookin for info on questions I have. I'll be sending you a PM later today. Thanks for helping


----------



## pinner33

went on the tour on sunday when we arived and was sold looks like were going to start off with 200 points can't wait to plan our next trip already


----------



## nunzia

pinner33 said:


> went on the tour on sunday when we arived and was sold looks like were going to start off with 200 points can't wait to plan our next trip already


----------



## Tonyspad

I am considering splurging on a one-bedroom Artisan Suite.  Any reports or photos out there??


----------



## Nonsuch

Tonyspad said:


> I am considering splurging on a one-bedroom Artisan Suite.  Any reports or photos out there??


You should consider a one-bedroom villa instead of an Artisan suite 
The villa has 2 bathrooms (one has a whirlpool tub) and a kitchen 
The suite has 1 bathroom.

The hotel suites are laid out for meetings or parties, with all food catered.  A one-bedroom suite can sleep 6 guests, but 6 people sharing 1 bathroom is not good.

My wife and I loved the one-bedroom villa, with each of us having our own bathroom


----------



## wbl2745

Nonsuch said:


> You should consider a one-bedroom villa instead of an Artisan suite.



I completely agree. The kitchen, dining room, living room areas are fantastic. We had someone sleeping in the living room on the Murphy bed and it was really nice to have the extra bathroom for them.


----------



## sierranevada

Well, I definitely prefer the one-bedroom villa but you would need to compare the cost of renting points (way cheaper than cash rental through Disney) to the cost of the one bedroom suite.  The nice thing about the suite is that you can add concierge for $150/night and you can not add concierge to the villas - but that is only if you are interested in concierge.


----------



## rentayenta

sierranevada said:


> Well, I definitely prefer the one-bedroom villa but you would need to compare the cost of renting points (way cheaper than cash rental through Disney) to the cost of the one bedroom suite.  The nice thing about the suite is that you can add concierge for $150/night and you can not add concierge to the villas - but that is only if you are interested in concierge.





Is that $150 per person for concierge or $150 total per night? With 6 of us, that would be a screaming deal but alas we can't add it to GCV. I wonder why?


----------



## sierranevada

rentayenta said:


> Is that $150 per person for concierge or $150 total per night? With 6 of us, that would be a screaming deal but alas we can't add it to GCV. I wonder why?



It is $150/night so a great deal with a large group.  You can not even book DLH or PPH with concierge anymore with DVC points.  Not sure of the reason why.... I would add it on to the villas?


----------



## DmaxHawk

sierranevada said:


> Well, I definitely prefer the one-bedroom villa but you would need to compare the cost of renting points (way cheaper than cash rental through Disney) to the cost of the one bedroom suite.  The nice thing about the suite is that you can add concierge for $150/night and you can not add concierge to the villas - but that is only if you are interested in concierge.




You wouldn't know some of the cash rates off the top of your head would you?


----------



## sierranevada

DmaxHawk said:


> You wouldn't know some of the cash rates off the top of your head would you?



I thought someone posted (not sure which thread) that it was about $1100/night for the 1 bdrm villa.


----------



## KCmike

We are thinking of staying here in July.  We are a party of five (2 adults and 3 children).  What kind of room would we get?  The Queen with the bunk beds and a pullout?  Or is there another kind of room?


----------



## DisneyWithTot

KCmike said:


> We are thinking of staying here in July.  We are a party of five (2 adults and 3 children).  What kind of room would we get?  The Queen with the bunk beds and a pullout?  Or is there another kind of room?



You could also try for two queens and a daybed.  Those rooms are few and far between but slightly larger than the other rooms.  Can't hurt to ask.  Make sure they know you've got five people.


----------



## KCmike

We were looking at prices (they have a 40% offer on the website out) and it states that rooms start at $213 a night.  When we tried it calculated about $40 more.  I was wondering if it was because of five people?  We originally were thinking just book the 5 for 3 deal but when we priced things seperately and it came out much cheaper!  It looks like you can book the tickets (5 for 3) seperately on the website.  Is that true?

We have never stayed at a deluxe resort at Disney.  This would be our first and we're really excited.  My wife hurt her back again and we decided to cancel our WDW trip this summer.  She was afraid and upset about canceling and I told her that I wasn't ready for the heat and humidity of FLorida anyways.  We both looked at each other and said let's go back to California.  I smiled.  She smiled.  And now hear I am looking at GC.  Our 20th Anniversary is this fall so this might be our big splurge and we probably couldn't stay there without the free night promo.

One more question for this post:  How are the pools versus Disneyland Hotel.  We loved the DL hotel Neverland Pool and hottub.  How big is the pool?  Slide?  Hottub?  My wife is really excited about how close GC is to DL and DCA.


----------



## nunzia

KCmike said:


> We are thinking of staying here in July.  We are a party of five (2 adults and 3 children).  What kind of room would we get?  The Queen with the bunk beds and a pullout?  Or is there another kind of room?



We've gotten a Double Queen..it worked fine for 3 adults, 2 kids..but the kids were little and no problem sharing the beds.


----------



## HydroGuy

KCmike said:


> We were looking at prices (they have a 40% offer on the website out) and it states that rooms start at $213 a night. When we tried it calculated about $40 more. I was wondering if it was because of five people? We originally were thinking just book the 5 for 3 deal but when we priced things seperately and it came out much cheaper! It looks like you can book the tickets (5 for 3) seperately on the website. Is that true?


I got a little confused on this too. For our trip they have a different weekend rate than weeknight at GCH. So we are getting charged a different rate each night. So that kind of threw me off at first. Maybe that is what is confusing things?



KCmike said:


> We have never stayed at a deluxe resort at Disney. This would be our first and we're really excited. My wife hurt her back again and we decided to cancel our WDW trip this summer. She was afraid and upset about canceling and I told her that I wasn't ready for the heat and humidity of FLorida anyways. We both looked at each other and said let's go back to California. I smiled. She smiled. And now hear I am looking at GC. Our 20th Anniversary is this fall so this might be our big splurge and we probably couldn't stay there without the free night promo.


Congrats on #20. That is quite an accomplishment these days.  We reached #20 in January and decided to do NYC for 4 days. 

I seem to remember a post of yours six months ago about your wife's health. Some form of cancer? Was that you? She must be improving?

Best Wishes


----------



## lffam

lffam said:


> If I were a betting man i'd say there's a better than odds-on chance that concierge level it will be. All the pictures and reports I've heard it seems like its for us. The pictures I have seen of it , there never seems to be many people in the lounge? does it get packed?



Lucky I didn't make that bet, ended up booking a 2 bed villa with rented points!


----------



## rentayenta

sierranevada said:


> I thought someone posted (not sure which thread) that it was about $1100/night for the 1 bdrm villa.




I saw that too. Wonder what the 2 bedroom would go for? I mean truly, paying cash for 5 nights in a 2 bedroom would cost about half of buying DVC.


----------



## DmaxHawk

rentayenta said:


> I saw that too. Wonder what the 2 bedroom would go for? I mean truly, *paying cash for 5 nights in a 2 bedroom would cost about half of buying DVC.*



Wow! That's ridiculous


----------



## rentayenta

DmaxHawk said:


> Wow! That's ridiculous




I know! Since you have my specifics, you can see why buying was so smart.


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> You wouldn't know some of the cash rates off the top of your head would you?


 

When I called about 6 weeks ago(I thinK) 1 bedroom was $1010/night/cash and $810-820/night for the studio during the time we plan on staying in August. Did not ask futher.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> When I called about 6 weeks ago(I thinK) 1 bedroom was $1010/night/cash and $810-820/night for the studio during the time we plan on staying in August. Did not ask futher.
> 
> Jack



Wonder why the studio is almost twice as much as a standard room..


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> Wonder why the studio is almost twice as much as a standard room..


 
I would think the kitchen, micro, size of the studio and they are DVC restricted. Only can do cash 60 days out if available????????

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> I would think the kitchen, micro, size of the studio and they are DVC restricted. Only can do cash 60 days out if available????????
> 
> Jack




They aren't THAT much bigger, are they?


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> They aren't THAT much bigger, are they?


 
I have stayed in a standard room and trust me they are not that big(did you not also) and based on what the picks look like with a sleeper sofa and the amenities they can charge what they want because I do not think there will be availability for cash. I will let you know when I get back in August. We have the 1 bedroom reserved but I snoop well.

Jack


----------



## kerickson

blackjackdelta said:


> I would think the kitchen, micro, size of the studio and they are DVC restricted. Only can do cash 60 days out if available????????
> 
> Jack



Could also be due to the location.  Many of the rooms will have amazing Paradise Pier views, great Pool/DL fireworks views, and the rest other DCA views....wonder if they charge the same cash rate for DCA view vs 1st floor?


----------



## blackjackdelta

Put it this way, I wanted to try a Villa that will allow me to relax a bit. My DGF thinks the washer and dryer in the room will be heaven. The DGC prices this summer are dirt cheap compared to what they normally are and the room is part of what we enjoy. If not, I might as well go camping.

Jack


----------



## tdashgirl

I probably missed it somewhere in this thread  ~ But does the GCH have coffee in the lobby for guests like the DLH?  It's our 1st stay at GCH in early June and I am beyond excited!  We took advantage of the resort free nights to make the GCH not so much of a pinch on our wallets 

TIA!

p.s. I'm a longtime Disneyland dork, but board newbie


----------



## blackjackdelta

tdashgirl said:


> I probably missed it somewhere in this thread  ~ But does the GCH have coffee in the lobby for guests like the DLH? It's our 1st stay at GCH in early June and I am beyond excited! We took advantage of the resort free nights to make the GCH not so much of a pinch on our wallets
> 
> TIA!
> 
> p.s. I'm a longtime Disneyland dork, but board newbie


 
First of all, WELCOME. I did not see anything when we were there last August and I have to have my coffee.

Jack


----------



## sierranevada

tdashgirl said:


> I probably missed it somewhere in this thread  ~ But does the GCH have coffee in the lobby for guests like the DLH?  It's our 1st stay at GCH in early June and I am beyond excited!  We took advantage of the resort free nights to make the GCH not so much of a pinch on our wallets
> 
> TIA!
> 
> p.s. I'm a longtime Disneyland dork, but board newbie





They don't have coffee in the lobby but each room at theGCH does have a coffee maker with complimentary coffee packages.  My guess is DLH did it because coffee makers were not standard in the rooms.  With the renovation, I wonder if that will change (the new rooms now have coffee makers).

You will love the hotel!


----------



## DmaxHawk

tdashgirl said:


> I probably missed it somewhere in this thread  ~ But does the GCH have coffee in the lobby for guests like the DLH?  It's our 1st stay at GCH in early June and I am beyond excited!  We took advantage of the resort free nights to make the GCH not so much of a pinch on our wallets
> 
> TIA!
> 
> p.s. I'm a longtime Disneyland dork, but board newbie



Welcome to the Boards and the thread!


I didn't see anything either in March, the rooms do have coffee though.


----------



## tdashgirl

Thank you all for the welcome, and the coffee info.  I have to have my coffee too, so I always scope that out before staying in a new-to-me hotel


----------



## DmaxHawk

tdashgirl said:


> Thank you all for the welcome, and the coffee info.  I have to have my coffee too, so I always scope that out before staying in a new-to-me hotel




Enjoy your stay!


----------



## wendypooh22

This thread is amazing!  We took advantage of the summer special (buy 3 get 2 free) and booked the GCH for our July vacation!  I am super excited  

If what I have read is correct, I can send a fax request for a preferred room location a week or so before our arrival??  We have a standard room reservation and I would really love a room that overlooks the lobby.  

Have a great day everyone!

p.s. We stayed in one of the recently renovated DLH rooms and there was a coffee maker in the room.


----------



## tdashgirl

wendypooh22 said:


> If what I have read is correct, I can send a fax request for a preferred room location a week or so before our arrival??  We have a standard room reservation and I would really love a room that overlooks the lobby.


Oooh - I want to know the answer to this as well


----------



## blackjackdelta

wendypooh22 said:


> This thread is amazing! We took advantage of the summer special (buy 3 get 2 free) and booked the GCH for our July vacation! I am super excited
> 
> If what I have read is correct, I can send a fax request for a preferred room location a week or so before our arrival?? We have a standard room reservation and I would really love a room that overlooks the lobby.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> p.s. We stayed in one of the recently renovated DLH rooms and there was a coffee maker in the room.


 
You can do the fax, it does not mean they will honor your request but always worth a try.

Jack


----------



## wendypooh22

Thanks Jack!

I have another question... I was searching the web and found pictures of the 5th floor patio area. Is this open to all guests or is that a concierge perk?


----------



## blackjackdelta

wendypooh22 said:


> Thanks Jack!
> 
> I have another question... I was searching the web and found pictures of the 5th floor patio area. Is this open to all guests or is that a concierge perk?


 
From what I understand the GCV viewing area is open to DVC and concierge visitors. I have gotten a couple of different answers but this seems to be the consensus. Hopefully someone who has stayed there recently will chime in.

jack


----------



## sierranevada

blackjackdelta said:


> From what I understand the GCV viewing area is open to DVC and concierge visitors. I have gotten a couple of different answers but this seems to be the consensus. Hopefully someone who has stayed there recently will chime in.
> 
> jack



There is also a patio that is attached to the concierge lounge and is only for concierge guest.


----------



## KCmike

I think we've decided on the GC for this summer.  We've done two good neighbors, DL Hotel last year and now were moving on up.  Shooting for July.


----------



## KCmike

Does anyone have pictures of all the pools?
How many hot tubs are there?  Is the hottub as big as Neverland pool's?


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> I think we've decided on the GC for this summer.  We've done two good neighbors, DL Hotel last year and now were moving on up.  Shooting for July.



Such a beautiful picture!  It makes me want to go and plunk myself down in one of those deceptively relaxing and magical chairs!!


----------



## DmaxHawk

KCmike said:


> Does anyone have pictures of all the pools?
> How many hot tubs are there?  Is the hottub as big as Neverland pool's?



There are 2 hottubs. I haven't seen the Neverland pool's so I couldn't help you with that.


----------



## MommiePrincess

Regarding the faxing of a room request, I faxed one two weeks prior to my arrival. I received a  short, polite email saying that they do not accept room requests and that they should be made upon check in at the hotel. Just wanted to save you time from typing up a letter. When I checked in I asked if they got my fax and they didn't know what I was talking about, so I assume it ended up in the recycle can!!


----------



## tdashgirl

Thanks MommiePrincess for the heads up!  I think I'll just try requesting when we check-in and see what happens


----------



## KCmike

Thanks DmaxHawk.  Just the pictures I was looking for.  We are planning to stay for the 5 night deal for the price of 3 but I am wondering if it is worth it to spend an extra day there.  I kind of was hoping to hit a beach one day (thinking Corona Del Mar because we've seen Newport and Coronado in San Diego) and I would love to be able to see Joshua Tree National Park or Death Valley.  JTNP looks like its over two hours away.  Is it worth a day trip out there?  What about Palm Springs?  I'm looking for a fun day trip.  Is another day worth it?


----------



## HydroGuy

KCmike said:


> Thanks DmaxHawk. Just the pictures I was looking for. We are planning to stay for the 5 night deal for the price of 3 but I am wondering if it is worth it to spend an extra day there. I kind of was hoping to hit a beach one day (thinking Corona Del Mar because we've seen Newport and Coronado in San Diego) and I would love to be able to see Joshua Tree National Park or Death Valley. JTNP looks like its over two hours away. Is it worth a day trip out there? What about Palm Springs? I'm looking for a fun day trip. Is another day worth it?


Day trip, huh?  Sorry, but Death Valley and JTNP do not excite me that much. Off the top of my head...Santa Monica Pier. Or drive up the coast to Santa Barbara and have lunch on their pier. Maybe Mission San Juan Capistrano. La Jolla in San Diego - walk along the rocky coast and cove, explore the sea cave, shop in the, well, shops  and eat at a restaurant overlooking the water (they had a Charthouse steak house when I lived there which was nice).


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Thanks DmaxHawk.  Just the pictures I was looking for.  We are planning to stay for the 5 night deal for the price of 3 but I am wondering if it is worth it to spend an extra day there.  I kind of was hoping to hit a beach one day (thinking Corona Del Mar because we've seen Newport and Coronado in San Diego) and I would love to be able to see Joshua Tree National Park or Death Valley.  JTNP looks like its over two hours away.  Is it worth a day trip out there?  What about Palm Springs?  I'm looking for a fun day trip.  Is another day worth it?



Or....this could finally be the time for you to make that day trip to Catalina Island (which you were considering last year, as I recall).  Long Beach (where the Catalina Express is located) is about 20 minutes driving from Anaheim.  The boat takes about an hour to get to the Island and back (an hour each way, that is).  Now that summer season is about to hit, some of the really cool tours like the Flying Fish Tour are going to begin soon (in early June).  They also added in a new Zip Line attraction which is already a huge hit.  It's a really great day trip - very addictive, much like DLR is, and very picturesque.


----------



## DmaxHawk

HydroGuy said:


> Day trip, huh?  Sorry, but Death Valley and JTNP do not excite me that much. Off the top of my head...*Santa Monica Pier. Or drive up the coast to Santa Barbara and have lunch on their pier*. Maybe Mission San Juan Capistrano. La Jolla in San Diego - walk along the rocky coast and cove, explore the sea cave, shop in the, well, shops  and eat at a restaurant overlooking the water (they had a Charthouse steak house when I lived there which was nice).



What I was going to suggest.


Also the Griffith Park Observatory is amazing. Really impressed with it.


----------



## Craftsman Revival

KCmike said:


> Thanks DmaxHawk.  Just the pictures I was looking for.  We are planning to stay for the 5 night deal for the price of 3 but I am wondering if it is worth it to spend an extra day there.  I kind of was hoping to hit a beach one day (thinking Corona Del Mar because we've seen Newport and Coronado in San Diego) and I would love to be able to see Joshua Tree National Park or Death Valley.  JTNP looks like its over two hours away.  Is it worth a day trip out there?  What about Palm Springs?  I'm looking for a fun day trip.  Is another day worth it?



Palm Springs is too far to drive for a day trip (IMO).  If you haven't done it before something that is close, and really cool, is the Getty Museum in Santa Monica.  It is absolutely gorgeous, and fun!!


----------



## pinner33

just got back this week from a ten day stay at the grand and was very happy that on check in ask what bed arangment we had as we requested a room with bunks but was told we had two queens so i asked if there there was a bunk room even as a upgrade and the cm said he would check and be right back.When he came back a few monents later he told me thay were upgrading us to a park view.Spent the next ten days looking out just to the right of soaring california with the ocational view of testing of the new world of coulor show.Was so happy with the grand cali bought into the dvc.


----------



## ACDSNY

pinner33 said:


> Spent the next ten days looking out just to the right of soaring california with the ocational view of testing of the new world of coulor show.Was so happy with the grand cali bought into the dvc.


 
Welcome Home Neighbor!  Come join us on the VGC owners group thread.

I'm looking forward to our second VGC stay in Nov.


----------



## PrincessIM

Seeing the pictures of the pools got me thinking.  For those of you that have stayed there before, is it hard to get a lounge chair around the pool.  It looks like they have quite a few but just wondering.  We are going in July and plan on hanging around the pool for our afternoon break.


----------



## KCmike

Sherry E said:


> Or....this could finally be the time for you to make that day trip to Catalina Island (which you were considering last year, as I recall).  Long Beach (where the Catalina Express is located) is about 20 minutes driving from Anaheim.  The boat takes about an hour to get to the Island and back (an hour each way, that is).  Now that summer season is about to hit, some of the really cool tours like the Flying Fish Tour are going to begin soon (in early June).  They also added in a new Zip Line attraction which is already a huge hit.  It's a really great day trip - very addictive, much like DLR is, and very picturesque.



Nice Memory Sherry E.
I'm just afraid of the cost of the ferry ride over.  I think I remember it to be around $60 per person.  That would be $300.  It is something I really would like to see though.  I even ordered the visitors guide last year.  We drove the PCH all way up the coast last year so I really don't want to get caught North of LA.  I'm really excited about GC.


----------



## BunnieGene

Sherry E said:


> Such a beautiful picture!  It makes me want to go and plunk myself down in one of those deceptively relaxing and magical chairs!!



Me too, Sherry...we will be back in less than 3 weeks and I may just run over to CA, buy a gingerbread man cookie, and hang out in the lobby for a while


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Nice Memory Sherry E.
> I'm just afraid of the cost of the ferry ride over.  I think I remember it to be around $60 per person.  That would be $300.  It is something I really would like to see though.  I even ordered the visitors guide last year.  We drove the PCH all way up the coast last year so I really don't want to get caught North of LA.  I'm really excited about GC.



Yikes!  Sounds like the boat fare went up quite a bit from when I was last there.  Time for me to dig out the good ol' coupon for Catalina Express from the Entertainment Book!  But, yes, if you ever get over there, I have a feeling you will love Catalina.  Based on the photos I have seen that you've taken, I can tell you appreciate scenery and panoramic, beautiful surroundings and that sort of thing so I think it would be a great day or weekend trip.  But that is a lot of money to spend on just a day trip for 5 people - you're right about that!



BunnieGene said:


> Me too, Sherry...we will be back in less than 3 weeks and I may just run over to CA, buy a gingerbread man cookie, and hang out in the lobby for a while



BunnieGene - you may be the only person who understands why I get excited to go and sit in a chair!!!  I keep saying, "But those are _special_ chairs..."  They don't look like much but after a few minutes of sitting in one, it is hard to get up and going!!


----------



## BunnieGene

Well, one plus of no one *getting* the chairs but us is that there will always be one available when we visit


----------



## Sherry E

BunnieGene said:


> Well, one plus of no one *getting* the chairs but us is that there will always be one available when we visit



Very true!  Although people do seem to "get" them a little better around the holidays, when they are all camped out around the big tree.  I think that's just all the activity going on at that time of year that draws people in.  But, in October when we sat down for a bit, no one was really there.  For the most part, I think people see the GCH chairs and just think, "Eh...chairs...big deal..."  So the longer we can keep the secret of their magical powers, the better!!


----------



## franandaj

blackjackdelta said:


> First of all, WELCOME. I did not see anything when we were there last August and I have to have my coffee.
> 
> Jack



You can get coffee and pastries at the Hearthstone Lounge, at least you could a year ago! Now that I have my DVC (and can't drink coffee), I just make tea in the room


----------



## franandaj

Whew!

I just got done reading this whole thing! Thank God I caught up with the VGC Owners thread when it was only 120 pages!

I've stayed twice in the last month and many may have seen some of these pictures before, but I thought they might be appreciated here;

Studio Villa































View from room 6504






View from room 2504






View from DVC Platform






WoC from 6504











BBQ & Patio Area


----------



## tdashgirl

Awesome photos Alison!


----------



## rentayenta

Fabulous photos!!!!


----------



## hulamom

Stayed in a room in the new wing (room 5252) 5/7-5/9 with a great theme park view of Mulholland Madness.  I'm a convert now.  The room was spectacular.  Except for the noisy neighbors who seeminly had a bit of a social gathering at 11pm and thin walls, the sliding glass doors keep the outside noise out.

It was a bit of a hike to the GCA and DTD entrance, but we didn't mind.

The staff was wonderful and presented DS with a balloon and coloring book at checkin.

Commenting on the coffee questions... the coffee in room is adequate, though the coffee at Whitewater Snacks is just a step above that.  DS loved their mini Mickey waffles (took back to room as incentive for him to WAKE UP). 

Aloha!


----------



## DmaxHawk

hulamom said:


> Stayed in a room in the new wing (room 5252) 5/7-5/9 with a great theme park view of Mulholland Madness.  I'm a convert now.  The room was spectacular.  Except for the noisy neighbors who seeminly had a bit of a social gathering at 11pm and thin walls, the sliding glass doors keep the outside noise out.
> 
> It was a bit of a hike to the GCA and DTD entrance, but we didn't mind.
> 
> The staff was wonderful and presented DS with a balloon and coloring book at checkin.
> 
> Commenting on the coffee questions... the coffee in room is adequate, though the coffee at Whitewater Snacks is just a step above that.  DS loved their mini Mickey waffles (took back to room as incentive for him to WAKE UP).
> 
> Aloha!




Glad to hear you enjoyed your stay!


----------



## DmaxHawk




----------



## tdashgirl

hulamom said:


> I'm a convert now.



Haha!  I am scared that I will be spoiled too!  Not sure if I'll be able to go back to Harbor Blvd


----------



## DmaxHawk

tdashgirl said:


> Haha!  I am scared that I will be spoiled too!  *Not sure if I'll be able to go back to Harbor Blvd*



Dont think you will


----------



## blackjackdelta

I really do not think we will. DGF has gotten very spoiled, so we work to save for the GCH/GCV.

Jack


----------



## rentayenta

tdashgirl said:


> Haha!  I am scared that I will be spoiled too!  Not sure if I'll be able to go back to Harbor Blvd



I am scared to stay at the PPH and I love that place.


----------



## VallCopen

blackjackdelta said:


> I really do not think we will. DGF has gotten very spoiled, so we work to save for the GCH/GCV.
> 
> Jack



Talk about spoiked just wait until your DVC stay Jack.


----------



## blackjackdelta

VallCopen said:


> Talk about spoiked just wait until your DVC stay Jack.


 
You are probably right, but not so much me but the DGF and the two youngest are getting where as we moved up in our lodging choices.

Thank God that summer may be here in the Columbia basin!

Jack


----------



## rentayenta

Called member services to request the 2 bedroom villa I have my heart set on.


----------



## blackjackdelta

rentayenta said:


> Called member services to request the 2 bedroom villa I have my heart set on.


 I thought you did that a ways ago?

Jack


----------



## rentayenta

blackjackdelta said:


> I thought you did that a ways ago?
> 
> Jack




I did. I call or fax weekly.  I need something to do.


----------



## Welsh *Disney* Girlz

How many studios and 1 bedrooms are there at GCV?  

Do they all have park views?

I'm sure the info I want is some where but I've looked and can't find it-sorry!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Welsh *Disney* Girlz said:


> How many studios and 1 bedrooms are there at GCV?
> 
> Do they all have park views?
> 
> I'm sure the info I want is some where but I've looked and can't find it-sorry!


 

Actually all the info is in this thread. There are 50 total units of the 3 types, but do not remember the breakdown.

Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

blackjackdelta said:


> Actually all the info is in this thread. There are 50 total units of the 3 types, but do not remember the breakdown.


23 lockoff two-bedroom (studio + one-bedroom)
23 dedicated two-bedroom
2 grand villa


----------



## Welsh *Disney* Girlz

Thanks for the quick response- you guys are great!


----------



## KCmike

Here is a bump and some more pictures from last year when we walked through the hotel.







Look at the floor pattern from carpet to tile












Front door


----------



## KCmike

Hydroguy - how far are the caves at La Jolla?  Is it easy to get to?


----------



## HydroGuy

KCmike said:


> Hydroguy - how far are the caves at La Jolla? Is it easy to get to?


They are right there in La Jolla. Do you know where that is? Just south of UCSD.

They are near La Jolla Cove. You have to pay some store there to get access down a stair well.


----------



## KCmike

Thanks Hydroguy.


----------



## KCmike

Just found my answer.


----------



## DmaxHawk

KCmike said:


> Are there daily resort activities at this hotel?




Yes if you refer to the OP, under the "Misc Hotel Info" Link, you will see various activities.

Here is the link.
Misc Hotel Info


----------



## blackjackdelta

Here is a link to photo's off of allears, it may be helpful to some.

http://allears.net/dlr/acc/g_gcv2.htm

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

Bump, please give us your feedback after stay at the GCH, it really helps people to plan and have expectations.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Here is a link to photo's off of allears, it may be helpful to some.
> 
> http://allears.net/dlr/acc/g_gcv2.htm
> 
> Jack



Thanks for the link Jack! I'll have to put it on the OP.
Glad to have you back


----------



## nunzia

OK..
I present to you these pictures taken with my croopy camera:
Views from 3508...









Can you stand another Lobby shot?





New pool area:





Night shot..





Love this lamp:





and just a shot I like from the Columbia, which was running since the Mark Twain was down.


----------



## franandaj

Nunzia, were the Rivers of America filled back up when you were there?


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> Nunzia, were the Rivers of America filled back up when you were there?



Yes..YAY!! I was worried about that before hand. The river looks lovely, all sparkly and clean. The new elements are cute..You hear Mike Fink and Davy Crockett (original voices) pretty much arguing as you pass the new Mike Fink house (used to be the burning settler building). The real horses on site are kind of jolting after looking at all the static displays, but it really adds a nice touch. Really nice ride and great info about the original Columbia that I either didn't know or had forgotten.


----------



## rentayenta

for the photos nunzia! Nice view too!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Thank you for the photo's

Jack


----------



## tdashgirl

yay for new photos!


----------



## JoRo

Would anyone know if the white water snacks sells 6 packs of beer?  I know they sell one at a time.

Trying to avoid waiting 2 hours for delivery from Vons.  Heard you now have to be there to sign for groceries with booze.

Anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## franandaj

JoRo said:


> Would anyone know if the white water snacks sells 6 packs of beer?  I know they sell one at a time.
> 
> Trying to avoid waiting 2 hours for delivery from Vons.  Heard you now have to be there to sign for groceries with booze.
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks!



If they do, it will probably be $6 a beer. You'd be better off to walk over to the 7-11 on Katella and Harbor and get a six pack for probably $15.  Anything withing a certain radius of the parks is in the Disney Reality Distortion Zone where they can ask ANYTHING for everyday stuff and people will pay it!


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> If they do, it will probably be $6 a beer. You'd be better off to walk over to the 7-11 on Katella and Harbor and get a six pack for probably $15.  Anything withing a certain radius of the parks is in the Disney Reality Distortion Zone where they can ask ANYTHING for everyday stuff and people will pay it!


All the prices are high, but some items are more overpriced that others.  Beer is not listed on the Grocery Order Form, but it is available at WWS.
2 liter Coke for $2.99 is a "bargain" within the "Disney Reality Distortion Zone"


----------



## blackjackdelta

Nonsuch said:


> All the prices are high, but some items are more overpriced that others. Beer is not listed on the Grocery Order Form, but it is available at WWS.
> 2 liter Coke for $2.99 is a "bargain" within the "Disney Reality Distortion Zone"


 
Thank you very much for the order form.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

Nonsuch said:


> All the prices are high, but some items are more overpriced that others.  Beer is not listed on the Grocery Order Form, but it is available at WWS.
> 2 liter Coke for $2.99 is a "bargain" within the "Disney Reality Distortion Zone"



X2! Thanks so much!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Nonsuch said:


> All the prices are high, but some items are more overpriced that others.  Beer is not listed on the Grocery Order Form, but it is available at WWS.
> 2 liter Coke for $2.99 is a "bargain" within the "Disney Reality Distortion Zone"




Grocery Order Form is now added to the OP under Misc Hotel Info.


----------



## Angel16

blackjackdelta said:


> Bump, please give us your feedback after stay at the GCH, it really helps people to plan and have expectations.
> 
> Jack



Hi Guys,  We have been back for awhile now.    Glad Jack posted the above to jolt my memory.  We had a great time.  This was our first stay at GCR.  It is a beautiful resort, love the themeing and feel of the resort.  Everyone, and I do mean everyone was so friendly and helpful.  We booked a standard room at a pin code 40% off rate, I requested a King room and we were blessed with our request being honored.  The room was on the 6th floor near the villas.  It faced The Disneyland Hotel and a pretty tree/garden area, probably the entry.  The room was quite, only heard people one morning EARLY, EARY.... who had children who were running up and down the hall playing 

We ate breakfast at Storytellers two of the mornings we were there.  Good food, we ate off the meau, nicely presented.  Excellent CM's and chef came out to discuss one food allergy I have.  I was impressed!  We also got nacho's another day from White Water Snacks - Excellent.  Had a late dinner on our last night there too, just burgers, but they were very nicely done.  CM's friendly and reasonable prices.

The parks were busy, but very comfortable.  I have to admit I was disappointed in the Food and Wine Fest.  We have gone to the one at WDW a couple of times.  California's is a lot lower key without nearly as many booths.  It wasn't bad, just not as extensive as WDW.  From what I have read you really have to attend hard ticket events to get the real California F&W experience.  Not something we planed far enough ahead to do.

The one thing that surprised me was how small the room was at GCR.  It was nice, clean, and I loved the bed and triple sheeting.    But, geez my DH had hardly any floor room on his side of the bed.  He is 6'4", so yes he does have big feet.....but he couldn't put his foot down vertically from the bed without having his toes on the sliding glass door.    So he would walk sideways up to the bed.  Kinda funny to watch.  

I was surprised by the rack rate of $980.00 per night placed on the wall card.  I most certainly wouldn't spend that much for just a room, especially as small as this one was.  However, we were paying for the convience and staying at California's flagship Disney resort.  It was great to go back to the room for a rest or to drop off a purchase before heading to a park.  Loved how much we were able to do/see during our trip because we didn't have to drive, park, walk long distances or take some form of transportation. 

 So would we stay there again?  Yes, if we could get a pin code deal like this time, but we may also return to the Disneyland Hotel.  They are going to be finished with their refurb. in the near future.  The rooms are larger and I would love to see the new rooms in person, the pictures of the head board and magic additions is something I would love to experience.  

Thank you for all your help on this trip.  We had a great time. 



Angel16


----------



## tdashgirl

Thanks for your report Angel16 

I agree, it was always hard for me to justify the regular price to stay at the GCH.  This upcoming trip we got the 5 for 3 deal and it ended up being just a bit more than the DLH so we decided to splurge.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Thanks for the report. Glad you had a great time.

Jack


----------



## KCmike

tdashgirl said:


> Thanks for your report Angel16
> 
> I agree, it was always hard for me to justify the regular price to stay at the GCH.  This upcoming trip we got the 5 for 3 deal and it ended up being just a bit more than the DLH so we decided to splurge.



Totally agree.  This deal was too good to pass up again.  We did DLR hotel last year with this deal and thought we better try it before it goes away.  Can't wait to get there.


----------



## cooniez

tdashgirl said:


> I agree, it was always hard for me to justify the regular price to stay at the GCH.  This upcoming trip we got the 5 for 3 deal and it ended up being just a bit more than the DLH so we decided to splurge.



I took advantage of the 5 for 3 deal, too (but through Costco Travel). Btw, does anyone know if the rooms at the GCH are ever full price @ $400-$500+? It seems like a room at $240 is a deal if the rack rates are around $500, but from what I've read no one has ever paid upwards of $400 for a standard room


----------



## HydroGuy

cooniez said:


> I took advantage of the 5 for 3 deal, too (but through Costco Travel). Btw, does anyone know if the rooms at the GCH are ever full price @ $400-$500+? It seems like a room at $240 is a deal if the rack rates are around $500, but from what I've read no one has ever paid upwards of $400 for a standard room


For every summer I can remember until this summer (and I guess last summer) the GCH rooms sell in the summer for full price at $450-500 a night.


----------



## cooniez

HydroGuy said:


> For every summer I can remember until this summer (and I guess last summer) the GCH rooms sell in the summer for full price at $450-500 a night.



Thanks for the info! I guess it just happened that in the posts I read the posters only mentioned getting rooms at the GCH w/promos.  In that case it is great that they are offering the 5 for 3 deal this year since we haven't been to DL in years!


----------



## Gigikay

Thanks so much for all this info!!!!

I never really paid much attention to the GCH information because of the price.  We go to Disneyland 2 or 3 times a year but we either stay at the Candy Cane or Disneyland Hotel for those special times.  We love going with the grandkids and families so it does get expensive when you need 2 or more rooms.

Well, hubby has a convention and he told me this year they were holding it at Disneyland.   Okay, I thought the DL Hotel but when the info came it is the GCH.  I am so thrilled.  We are also going to take 2 grandkids so I will have someone to play with while he is in meetings.  

I have read this whole thread and have a list of things to do with the kids, places to eat, what to expect.  Every question has been answered.  Thank you so much again!!!!


----------



## VallCopen

We went last year in April/May and we did pay 395.00 per night, I believe.  It was then that we decided to buy into the VGC.  We loved the Grand, loved the rooms and theme of hotel.  We decided that it would be hard to ever go back to the Pier or to the Embassey (which was are usual), so we took the plunge and bought into the DVC program so that we wouldn't have to think about paying 395.00, or more in the future, ever again.  So far we have loved our decision the only problem is that we already want more points, for a third time.


----------



## rentayenta

VallCopen said:


> We went last year in April/May and we did pay 395.00 per night, I believe.  It was then that we decided to buy into the VGC.  We loved the Grand, loved the rooms and theme of hotel.  We decided that it would be hard to ever go back to the Pier or to the Embassey (which was are usual), so we took the plunge and bought into the DVC program so that we wouldn't have to think about paying 395.00, or more in the future, ever again.  So far we have loved our decision the only problem is that we already want more points, for a third time.





Exactly. Buying DVC was the BEST vacation decision we have
made.


----------



## nunzia

cooniez said:


> I took advantage of the 5 for 3 deal, too (but through Costco Travel). Btw, does anyone know if the rooms at the GCH are ever full price @ $400-$500+? It seems like a room at $240 is a deal if the rack rates are around $500, but from what I've read no one has ever paid upwards of $400 for a standard room



The last trip that I paid for at the Grand I paid $400 a night (including tax and resort fee).. part of what makes DVC so appealing.


----------



## pinner33

our trip in april was our first time at a onsite hotel we usually stay at a hotel close as posabe with small kids.But after staying at the grand we bought into the dvc and have a feb trip booked already.The hotel was great everyone was so nice the whole family loved it that we couldn't stay anywere else.


----------



## blackjackdelta

pinner33 said:


> our trip in april was our first time at a onsite hotel we usually stay at a hotel close as posabe with small kids.But after staying at the grand we bought into the dvc and have a feb trip booked already.The hotel was great everyone was so nice the whole family loved it that we couldn't stay anywere else.


 
ADDICTING!

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

Bumping for great justice


----------



## Hawleys

blackjackdelta said:


> ADDICTING!
> 
> Jack



The GCH _is_ addicting. We stayed two nights in January because the rates were low, relatively. Summer time has rolled around and although we LOVE the Hojo, we decided to split our trip. Two nights at the Hojo and a Saturday night living it up at the Grand. Although moving hotels isn't ideal, we score two magic mornings (Sat. and Sun) and some time in the giant hot tub by the Mariposa pool. 

Thanks for compiling all the info in this thread. It's been super helpful!


----------



## tdashgirl

Hawleys said:


> Two nights at the Hojo and a Saturday night living it up at the Grand. Although moving hotels isn't ideal, we score two magic mornings (Sat. and Sun) and some time in the giant hot tub by the Mariposa pool.



Smart to stay at the HOJO's _first_   If I stayed at the GCH first, I don't think I could leave


----------



## eryn the pooh

5 night stay May 14-19 3 adults, 2 teens

This was our first time as well and we never would have done it if it wasnt the 5 for 3. Man are we ever glad we did! So glad that my parents bought into the DVC! My mom fell in love with the villas, it was all she could talk about 

I felt our room-2203-was just perfect. 2 queens with the day bed. The room was big enough for us, no one felt cramped. 

The fridge was tiny and there was a little bit of wallpaper coming off the wall behind the toilet, but everything else was perfect! 

Oh I did venture into both of the hot tubs and one had so much chemicals that I actually had to get out because my eyes were hurting so bad-and Im definatly not sensitive. Weird...

This room was close to the lobby and under a 5 min walk to the DCA entrance. I enjoyed twice going on GRR over and over and over again and then going soaking wet back to the room. 

The girls did not enjoy their pizzas from White Water snacks though.
Next time we'll definatly try the other resturaunts.

Everyone always had a smile and it was wonderful picking up the phone and hearing welcome home 

Such a beautiful hotel. I felt that even though there wasnt Mickey Mouses at every turn, I still felt the magic of the park, just being so close.

I had chosen Hojos as my #1 hotel, but I dont think I can ver stay off site again! Good thing ol' momndad decided to join! Now Ill never have to! 

Im forever converted! Cant wait to check out the villas!


----------



## Hawleys

tdashgirl said:


> Smart to stay at the HOJO's _first_   If I stayed at the GCH first, I don't think I could leave



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## TLPL

eryn the pooh said:


> I had chosen Hojos as my #1 hotel, but I dont think I can ver stay off site again! Good thing ol' momndad decided to join! Now Ill never have to!
> 
> Im forever converted! Cant wait to check out the villas!



hummm  Sorry I am not following... What do your mom and dad decided to join DVC has to do with you (and your DD) never have to stay off site??


----------



## tdashgirl

I'm guessing they travel together?  The trip report said 3 adults, (mom, dad & poster) 2 teens


----------



## eryn the pooh

We're a very close family


----------



## tdashgirl

Here at noon after a relatively stress-free drive down the 5.  Got upgraded to a pool-view room, have an incredible view of the pool and parts of DCA.  Everyone has been super nice and our room was ready right away    So happy!


----------



## DmaxHawk

tdashgirl said:


> Here at noon after a relatively stress-free drive down the 5.  Got upgraded to a pool-view room, have an incredible view of the pool and parts of DCA.  Everyone has been super nice and our room was ready right away    So happy!



Glad to hear you got upgraded!
Something similar happened to us, we ended up getting room 5220. Fantastic views


----------



## cooniez

DmaxHawk said:


> Glad to hear you got upgraded!
> Something similar happened to us, we ended up getting room 5220. Fantastic views



Yay for both of you!  I hope something similar happens to us, but since we're going mid-June during high season I doubt it. One can still hope though, right?


----------



## tallpkb

You never know when you'll get upgraded.  We were FLOORED last December when we were upgraded at PP to a SUITE and Park View.  We had a huge picture window overlooking DCA and the testing of WOC!


----------



## KCmike

Do all rooms at GC have a balcony?


----------



## Jenna319

I'd like to know the balcony answer also!


----------



## Nonsuch

KCmike said:


> Do all rooms at GC have a balcony?


Each room has a balcony, with a small table and 2 chairs.  There are a few hotel rooms and villas part of the VGC expansion which have first floor patios.


----------



## KCmike

So all rooms have an exterior view?  I was thinking maybe a room off the lobby might not have one.


----------



## DmaxHawk

KCmike said:


> So all rooms have an exterior view?  I was thinking maybe a room off the lobby might not have one.




If you look at the map, you can see that all rooms even the lobby rooms do have an exterior view


----------



## addicted2dizney

Hi,
first time coming to Cali and first time at GC/Disneyland.   Can't wait to experience the different smaller feel of the park after 50+ visits to WDW over my lifetime.     Does the GC have a foodcourt type restaurant area?  Also do they do refillable mugs like WDW does?


----------



## franandaj

There is Whitewater snacks which is similar to but smaller than the Mara.  DLR doesn't do the refillable mugs.


----------



## Nonsuch

addicted2dizney said:


> Does the GC have a foodcourt type restaurant area?


No, but there are many restaurants in Downtown Disney -- literally under the north wing of the hotel


----------



## addicted2dizney

franandaj said:


> There is Whitewater snacks which is similar to but smaller than the Mara.  DLR doesn't do the refillable mugs.





Thanks! I love the Mara... also captain cooks at the poly so that will be perfect!   I wish they had mugs.. l love using my mug when i sit poolside.  oh well, still can't wait to go!!


----------



## addicted2dizney

Nonsuch said:


> No, but there are many restaurants in Downtown Disney -- literally under the north wing of the hotel



I'm so excited to see the downtown disney area... so cool that everything is so close to each other.. we'll be eating there our first night for sure!


----------



## KCmike

addicted2dizney said:


> I'm so excited to see the downtown disney area... so cool that everything is so close to each other.. we'll be eating there our first night for sure!



You will simply adore DL.  You will absolutely love how close everything is to each other....DL to DCA to Downtown Disney.  

You will have to put a link of your trip report when you come back on this thread.  30 more sleeps for us!


----------



## wendypooh22

Has anyone done the morning power walk thru DCA??


----------



## DmaxHawk

wendypooh22 said:


> Has anyone done the morning power walk thru DCA??



Wondering this as well


----------



## Jenna319

I'd like to know about the power walk too! Seems like a fabulous way to start your morning!


----------



## KCmike

DmaxHawk said:


> If you look at the map, you can see that all rooms even the lobby rooms do have an exterior view



Just making sure.  Thanks.

Countdown is on in our house.  Less than a month to go.


----------



## kikiq

wendypooh22 said:


> Has anyone done the morning power walk thru DCA??



We've done it every time we've stay at GCH/VGC.  Just happen to have the schedule from Memorial Day week here next to me. That week it was Mon, Wed, Thurs, Fri and Sat at 7:30 am.  You have to be at least 14 yrs old.  No fee.  Definitely done at a race walkers pace...about 15 minute mile pace.  We've had the same CM (Guest Activities coordinator) each time. He gives you all kinds of DCA tidbits.  My DH loves being in the park with almost no one around except the occasional CM.  You cover most the park from the from to the back.  It takes about 45 minutes.  The first time we did it, we were the only ones with the CM.  I was left in the "dust' practically jogging to keep up with their long strides and they were chatting away.  The other times, we had other guests with us so the CM "walked" a little slower so that the group could hear his comments.  You do not stop for any length of time, we might have paused for a few minutes to have people catch up or when he had something that took a little longer to talk about.


----------



## Michelle2

I love the Grand! I have stayed there a few times, but the last time was 5 years ago back in 2005. Yikes!
We are planning to stay there in August for our upcoming DL trip, but I was wondering about the standard view rooms.

Do all of the rooms have the flat screen TVs now, not just the villas? Do the standard view rooms still have the bedspreads, or have all of the rooms been upgraded to the white duvets? Are there any other changes to the regular rooms since 2005?
TIA


----------



## elliefusmom

kikiq said:


> We've done it every time we've stay at GCH/VGC.  Just happen to have the schedule from Memorial Day week here next to me. That week it was Mon, Wed, Thurs, Fri and Sat at 7:30 am.  You have to be at least 14 yrs old.  No fee.  Definitely done at a race walkers pace...about 15 minute mile pace.  We've had the same CM (Guest Activities coordinator) each time. He gives you all kinds of DCA tidbits.  My DH loves being in the park with almost no one around except the occasional CM.  You cover most the park from the from to the back.  It takes about 45 minutes.  The first time we did it, we were the only ones with the CM.  I was left in the "dust' practically jogging to keep up with their long strides and they were chatting away.  The other times, we had other guests with us so the CM "walked" a little slower so that the group could hear his comments.  You do not stop for any length of time, we might have paused for a few minutes to have people catch up or when he had something that took a little longer to talk about.




That sounds like so much fun!! I really hope that I am able to pass up DL's opening to do it!


----------



## sacteach

I just read all 45 pages - wow!  I just booked my first ever stay at GCH and I'm so excited.  This is a very last minute trip for my mom and I.  We are flying in on Sunday, 7/4 to Long Beach and flying home on Tuesday 7/6 around 5pm.  We already have our flights and park passes, so I booked the hotel only for two nights for $600 for a standard room (incl. fees).  It was a lot of money for only two nights, but seemed much more reasonable than other times I had checked and this is a "bonus" trip.  

After our shuttle from the airport, we're hoping to arrive around 10am to check-in.  I've seen people post about upgrades - is this something you ask for, or do they just do it?  If so, do you have to pay more, or is it a free upgrade.  Are rooms ever available this early or will we most likely have to leave our luggage?  Will they take it directly to the room when it's ready?

I booked online, so I didn't make any room requests, we're pretty much just excited to be there, we would sleep on the floor of the lobby if needed.  We'd prefer two beds instead of a king, but it sounds like most rooms have two beds anyway.

Our plan is to do DCA on Sunday, anticipating big crowds since it's a holiday.  We already booked our WOC picnic meals.  Monday will be DL.  We've been to both parks quite a few times and don't really have any ride priorities, we mostly just want to explore some things we've never done - shows, hidden mickeys, etc.  Though my mom did request to ride IASW since it was closed the last time we were there.  

At this point, we planned on leaving Tuesday as a park-free day and wanted to explore the hotel a bit - eat a real breakfast, swim, etc.  Could we do the morning walking tour that day if we don't have a park pass?  With the 11am check-out time, can we still stay and swim and then have access to our luggage to change clothes?

Any other hints/tips for our first visit to the GCH?  I've walked through it once, but can't wait to "live" there even if just for two nights.


----------



## Nonsuch

sacteach said:


> I've seen people post about upgrades - is this something you ask for, or do they just do it?  If so, do you have to pay more, or is it a free upgrade.


I've been upgraded from "standard" to "pool" view without requesting it.  I suspect it's mostly about room availability, but it never hurts to ask.  You might mention it's your first visit to the Grand, and ask for a "nice" room.
Upgrades are free.



sacteach said:


> Are rooms ever available this early or will we most likely have to leave our luggage?  Will they take it directly to the room when it's ready?


A large number of rooms "turnover" of Sunday, so your room will likely not be ready until the afternoon.  You will receive room keys when you check-in, but without an assigned room.  Once your room is ready, you will get a phone call (or text) with the room number.  Call Bell Services from your room to retrieve you bags.


----------



## wendypooh22

kikiq said:


> We've done it every time we've stay at GCH/VGC.  Just happen to have the schedule from Memorial Day week here next to me. That week it was Mon, Wed, Thurs, Fri and Sat at 7:30 am.  You have to be at least 14 yrs old.  No fee.  Definitely done at a race walkers pace...about 15 minute mile pace.  We've had the same CM (Guest Activities coordinator) each time. He gives you all kinds of DCA tidbits.  My DH loves being in the park with almost no one around except the occasional CM.  You cover most the park from the from to the back.  It takes about 45 minutes.  The first time we did it, we were the only ones with the CM.  I was left in the "dust' practically jogging to keep up with their long strides and they were chatting away.  The other times, we had other guests with us so the CM "walked" a little slower so that the group could hear his comments.  You do not stop for any length of time, we might have paused for a few minutes to have people catch up or when he had something that took a little longer to talk about.



This sounds great, Thank you!!! Yes, I am feeling it


----------



## KCmike

Alright I freaking out a little as I went to trip advisor a minute ago to enjoy some trip reports on the hotel.  Well on the first page I witnessed two reports stating how they had a party of five and both families weren't given a daybed.  They were told sorry and given either blankets or sleeping bags!  
We have booked several months ago.  Tell me how probable this could be?  At the time of booking we were asked if we wanted a daybed or the bunk beds.  We told them the daybed.  Are we not guaranteed this?  We are paying way too much money to be sleeping the floor.  Anyone experienced with this??

Why wouldn't GC have a daybed in every room like DL hotel?


----------



## ACDSNY

KCmike said:


> Alright I freaking out a little as I went to trip advisor a minute ago to enjoy some trip reports on the hotel. Well on the first page I witnessed two reports stating how they had a party of five and both families weren't given a daybed. They were told sorry and given either blankets or sleeping bags!
> We have booked several months ago. Tell me how probable this could be? At the time of booking we were asked if we wanted a daybed or the bunk beds. We told them the daybed. Are we not guaranteed this? We are paying way too much money to be sleeping the floor. Anyone experienced with this??
> 
> Why wouldn't GC have a daybed in every room like DL hotel?


 
Anytime I've booked directly with DLR hotels I've gotten the 2 queens & daybed when I've asked for it at the time of booking.  I wonder if those complaining on Trip Advisor booked through other sources a 2 Queen room hoping to ask for a roll-away.  GC do not have roll-away beds.  They have a limited number of rooms with daybeds or bunkbeds.

If you are concerned you could call and ask what category is on your reservation as the rooms with daybeds and bunkbeds are a different category than 2 queen beds.


----------



## KCmike

I guess I will call this afternoon.  The ressie only states standard view:sum B3G2.


----------



## Disney-Kim

Michelle2 said:


> I love the Grand! I have stayed there a few times, but the last time was 5 years ago back in 2005. Yikes!
> We are planning to stay there in August for our upcoming DL trip, but I was wondering about the standard view rooms.
> 
> *Do all of the rooms have the flat screen TVs now, not just the villas? Do the standard view rooms still have the bedspreads, or have all of the rooms been upgraded to the white duvets? Are there any other changes to the regular rooms since 2005?*
> TIA



*I am curious about this too*


----------



## MCSfromWA

That happened to us last August.  We booked directly through Disney.  If the hotel is really busy they can run out of 2 queens/1 daybed.  We have been coming to GC since it opened in 2001 and that was the first (and last time) it happened to us.  Now we will only stay in the villas.  And if there are 5 in our party and we do not have access to the villas -- we will stay at the Disneyland Hotel.  I think it matters what time of day you check in when it is this busy.   The time we were handed a sleeping bag for our teen-age daughter -- we checked in late afternoon.


----------



## blackjackdelta

I have gone thru the thread looking for the WWS grocery list. If someone could referrence this I would be appreciated/

Jack


----------



## bluecruiser

blackjackdelta said:


> I have gone thru the thread looking for the WWS grocery list. If someone could referrence this I would be appreciated/
> 
> Jack



Hopefully this link will work, not sure if you have to be logged into the DVC member website first:
http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc...groceryorder/GroceryList_GrandCalifornian.pdf


----------



## blackjackdelta

bluecruiser said:


> Hopefully this link will work, not sure if you have to be logged into the DVC member website first:
> http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc...groceryorder/GroceryList_GrandCalifornian.pdf


 

Thanks, that is perfect.

Jack


----------



## wbl2745

blackjackdelta said:


> I have gone thru the thread looking for the WWS grocery list. If someone could referrence this I would be appreciated/
> 
> Jack



You can also check out this thread which is a trip report we did from last April. I included some information about White Water Snacks.


----------



## blackjackdelta

wbl2745 said:


> You can also check out this thread which is a trip report we did from last April. I included some information about White Water Snacks.


 
Thanks for the thread. We have eaten there alot, just want to see what the list has grown to after the villas open.

Jack


----------



## disneyfanforever

We just got back from our first trip ever to the Grand Californian.  My parents are DVC members so we were able to stay in a studio villa with their points.  We have been to WDW several times (their home resort is Boardwalk) and we were so excited to see what the Grand Californian was like. WOW! We fell in love.  What a beautiful resort! We had pool view (a little sad that we didn't have a park view but our view was still great) and couldn't believe what a fantastic location the hotel has.   So close to everything!   I think we are now spoiled and can't wait to go back already.


----------



## jwwi

Really excited to check into the GCH next week.  Thank you for all the great information.


----------



## ipdenc

Hello! New to Disboards.............would love some help!  My family and I will be traveling to DL in Sept. (15th-20th) and staying at GC.  We would love a room with DTD view and balcony.............are there any? When I made the reservation the CM said she would request bunk beds in our room.  We have 2 boys (12 and 4). Any suggestions for rooms.  Are there views to see the fireworks at Disneyland? We realize this is off-season and there will not be too much going on, but we want to make the most of our trip.  We are so excited!!!
Thanks!


----------



## blackjackdelta

ipdenc said:


> Hello! New to Disboards.............would love some help! My family and I will be traveling to DL in Sept. (15th-20th) and staying at GC. We would love a room with DTD view and balcony.............are there any? When I made the reservation the CM said she would request bunk beds in our room. We have 2 boys (12 and 4). Any suggestions for rooms. Are there views to see the fireworks at Disneyland? We realize this is off-season and there will not be too much going on, but we want to make the most of our trip. We are so excited!!!
> Thanks!


 
There are many rooms with the DTD view with a balcony, I stayed in one last year. We could see the fireworks from our room but not the projections. There really is no off season anymore, at least not like it use to be a few years back.  Welcome to the boards. This was our view..






Jack


----------



## ipdenc

Thanks!  Cool view!  I love to people watch..........any idea when they will post the Park Hours for Sept.  We read that HM and Space will be closed when we are there.   But we also read they may open back on the
17th?  Any idea about this?  Any suggestions when we check-in to get a DTD view with balcolny? At this point we have just booked a Standard room. Is there a better view I should ask for?  THANKS!!!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

ipdenc said:


> Thanks! Cool view! I love to people watch..........any idea when they will post the Park Hours for Sept. We read that HM and Space will be closed when we are there.  But we also read they may open back on the
> 17th? Any idea about this? Any suggestions when we check-in to get a DTD view with balcolny? At this point we have just booked a Standard room. Is there a better view I should ask for? THANKS!!!!


 

You could ask for a park view but we like the night music and people watching. There are 3 views standard, DTD and park as you change the view so goes the price. You are paying for the view!! Hours are up for most of August, Sept should be soon.

Jack


----------



## Janell

We love Grizzly Peak park view.  Its very fitting for the hotel, gives you the feeling your in the mountains.  There is plenty of people watching during the park hours.  Its fun to watch people run and see the excitement when they get to their first ride.  With this view you see people lining up for FP for WOC.

We have also stayed with a view of PP.  Which is very nice at night, seeing all the lights.  Although we haven't stayed with a PP view since DVC came in.  I hear the views are better now, just not as many reg. rooms for that view.  If you ask for this ask for a reg room in the DVC building.

We have also had a DtD view.  It was nice, but not my fav.  I like a park view.  But I take DtD view over a parking lot view any day.  Sometimes cost can stop guest from getting a park view.

Sorry that your dates are when HM and SM are closed.  They are down getting ready for the holiday season.  Happens every year.  If your dates are flexible, maybe you can push your trip back a few weeks.  I haven't seen the halloween over lay for SM.  But I have for HM and its really good.  

I hope you have a great trip and enjoy DGC.  I love that hotel.


----------



## ipdenc

Thanks for the great info!  I think we will just wait and see what room they give us............I feel lucky that we get to go and stay at GC! I know we will have a blast, even if we miss HM and SM.  Our dates are not flexible.....my DH is a fireman and will be teaching until Jan.  So, the 15th-20th will be the only time he can get off.  I dont think it will be to busy, so maybe they will have some rooms avail. with a view....................

Any other tips for us.......................we have never gone at this time.

thanks!  Love the help!


----------



## Disney-Kim

ipdenc said:


> Thanks for the great info!  I think we will just wait and see what room they give us............I feel lucky that we get to go and stay at GC! I know we will have a blast, even if we miss HM and SM.  Our dates are not flexible.....my DH is a fireman and will be teaching until Jan.  So, the 15th-20th will be the only time he can get off.  I dont think it will be to busy, so maybe they will have some rooms avail. with a view....................
> 
> Any other tips for us.......................we have never gone at this time.
> 
> thanks!  Love the help!



Remember that Downtown Disney views and Park views are bookable categories. If you booked standard view...99% you will get standard view (for us has always been gardens) and once we had a corner view of DD. 
Just don't count on an upgrade so your not disappointed 

Have a fantastic time...we are there the week before you


----------



## wendypooh22

We arrive on 7/12 and are getting very excited!!  When I checked my mail this morning and I found a really cute planing package from Disney Travel.  It's Monorail Orange and it says "Keeping Your Disney vacation on track". I have stayed on property many times and I have never received something like this before... Maybe it's a GCH thing   Inside was a DVD, resort map and a hotel guide.  On the hotel guide it says as a guest of a Disneyland Resort Hotel, you will enjoy Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness.  I thought that was only offered when you booked a package deal (where you get the luggage tags, priority seating to shows, MTTMM etc).  Anyone used this without a package? If so, did you use your key to the magic? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Janell

ipdenc said:


> Thanks for the great info!  I think we will just wait and see what room they give us............I feel lucky that we get to go and stay at GC! I know we will have a blast, even if we miss HM and SM.  Our dates are not flexible.....my DH is a fireman and will be teaching until Jan.  So, the 15th-20th will be the only time he can get off.  I dont think it will be to busy, so maybe they will have some rooms avail. with a view....................
> 
> Any other tips for us.......................we have never gone at this time.
> 
> thanks!  Love the help!



I hope your dates are going to be less crowded.  You never know these days.  IMO since the 50th ann of DL, there hasn't been much of a slow season.  We have seen a little this year, but I think that is due to the economy.  Typically Labor Day till the first day of the Halloween season, its slower in the parks.  School is back in for most kids, so my guess is Sunday could be your busiest day.  Its when non of the AP are blocked out.   

What we like to do is, get up and be at the parks when they open, do what we want to do, gather FP for the afternoon evening.  Eat lunch, go back to the hotel in the afternoon, to swim, relax.  Have dinner about 5:00 and then back into the parks.  Park hours aren't posted from what I can find.  So you may want to adjust the timing of things.  But the relaxing midday helps.  And if the break doesn't work for your group.  I would recommend lunches that get you away from the crowds.  In DL, I love going to Hungery Bear and sitting along the water.  They have great burgers, chicken nuggets, salads and I saw they have wraps now, but haven't tried them yet.   They open at 11:00 or 11:30.  Last time we were there, we showed up at 1:00, not much of a line and got to sit in the way back, where there weren't a ton of people.  It was nice.  Golden Horse Shoe is a nice place to get away from the crowds and heat.  If Im in DCA, I love to go to DGCH for lunch at Storytellers(flat bread pizza is good) or Snack Waters.  Im not a big fan of the food at DCA, so I just go to the hotel.  It is amazing how getting out of the heat, sitting where your not getting bumped into can make you feel better and ready for more fun.  Our group is always less grumpy when we do this.

Im not sure where you live or how often you have been in So Cal in Sept.  It will still be rather warm.  Our summer is starting later then normal.  So Im wondering how long summer will stick around.  Sept evening will be really nice and the mornings too.  But it could get pretty warm.  So pack the things that help you when its hot.  

I have heard rumors that WOC may be a seasonal show.  If you are wanting to see the show, I would try to see it on your first day.  Why?  They just had a water main break the other day and canceled a show.  I hate to see guest wait till the last day to see the show and something happens.  Its a new show, so there is a lot that could go wrong.  And by seeing it the first day, if something happens you can try the next day.


----------



## blackjackdelta

wendypooh22 said:


> We arrive on 7/12 and are getting very excited!! When I checked my mail this morning and I found a really cute planing package from Disney Travel. It's Monorail Orange and it says "Keeping Your Disney vacation on track". I have stayed on property many times and I have never received something like this before... Maybe it's a GCH thing  Inside was a DVD, resort map and a hotel guide. On the hotel guide it says as a guest of a Disneyland Resort Hotel, you will enjoy Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness. I thought that was only offered when you booked a package deal (where you get the luggage tags, priority seating to shows, MTTMM etc). Anyone used this without a package? If so, did you use your key to the magic?
> Thanks in advance


 
We also received on yesterday and I am sure it is related to the one night we will be staying at the GCH since it recommends a 2 day park hopper. The TTMM chit is interesting. Is it for a family or just one person. We won't use ours.  Key to the Magic we use all the time, a character call? An ESPN burger special and free shipping on the photo CD.

Must be a new promotion?

Jack


----------



## caimakale

blackjackdelta said:


> We also received on yesterday and I am sure it is related to the one night we will be staying at the GCH since it recommends a 2 day park hopper. The TTMM chit is interesting. Is it for a family or just one person. We won't use ours.  Key to the Magic we use all the time, a character call? An ESPN burger special and free shipping on the photo CD.
> 
> Must be a new oromotion?
> 
> Jack



We received this same thing on Wednesday for our upcoming stay in September.

Every time we visit DL, we stay at the GCH and have experienced each view.  The DTD view is my favorite so far, people watching is the best and you can't beat the view for the fireworks (the music was piped in to our room over the tv for the full experience).  Our theme park view was more of a swimming pool view than anything, you had to poke your head out around the balcony to be able to see anything that resembled the park.

During our September trip, we will be staying there with a theme park view and concierge...hopefully we'll get a little better view of the park this time.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

caimakale said:


> We received this same thing on Wednesday for our upcoming stay in September.
> 
> Every time we visit DL, we stay at the GCH and have experienced each view.  The DTD view is my favorite so far, people watching is the best and you can't beat the view for the fireworks (the music was piped in to our room over the tv for the full experience).  Our theme park view was more of a swimming pool view than anything, you had to poke your head out around the balcony to be able to see anything that resembled the park.
> 
> During our September trip, we will be staying there with a theme park view and concierge...hopefully we'll get a little better view of the park this time.



Hmmm...we are also booked at the GCH for September, but haven't received anything in the mail. If we do, I'll definitely report back. I wonder if it's a random offer (like a PIN offer) or if it's going to people who have booked a non-standard room. It could also be an after-Labor Day weekend offer when the resort might typically slow down a little.


----------



## blackjackdelta

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Hmmm...we are also booked at the GCH for September, but haven't received anything in the mail. If we do, I'll definitely report back. I wonder if it's a random offer (like a PIN offer) or if it's going to people who have booked a non-standard room. It could also be an after-Labor Day weekend offer when the resort might typically slow down a little.


 
We have a standard room booked. 1 night at the Grand.

Jack


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

blackjackdelta said:


> We have a standard room booked. 1 night at the Grand.
> 
> Jack



So it's not the type of room!  It still could be the date of the trip or just random luck of the draw, but I'll keep my fingers crossed that we get one of the packs!


----------



## Homemom

wendypooh22 said:


> We arrive on 7/12 and are getting very excited!!  When I checked my mail this morning and I found a really cute planing package from Disney Travel.  It's Monorail Orange and it says "Keeping Your Disney vacation on track". I have stayed on property many times and I have never received something like this before... Maybe it's a GCH thing   Inside was a DVD, resort map and a hotel guide.  On the hotel guide it says as a guest of a Disneyland Resort Hotel, you will enjoy Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness.  I thought that was only offered when you booked a package deal (where you get the luggage tags, priority seating to shows, MTTMM etc).  Anyone used this without a package? If so, did you use your key to the magic?
> Thanks in advance



We received the same thing a month ago for our Sept. trip staying at the Grand.  We bought a package, "it says good move, you've already got your tickets".  It says, "special offers picked just for you", one is for free shipping from photopass and one is for ESPN: a burger, drink, and $15 game card for $20. It aslo says we'll receive a free character call and MTMM.


----------



## wendypooh22

It's not really an offer of anykind, more of a welcome pack from Disney Vacations for guests of the GCH.  We just got back from a stay at the DLH and we did not get this packet in the mail.  My scanner isn't working so I will just type it in..

Taken from the front cover:

_Welcome! Thanks for booking a Disneyland Resort Getaway, It's a great way to make the most of your Annual Passport and adds even more magic to your experience in the Parks. No doubt about it, your visit in July is going to be a getaway to remember!

Inside it says as a guest of a Disneyland Resort hotel, you'll also enjoy 
*Disney Character Calls* - Recieve a phone call from Mikey, Minney or Goofy!
*Key To the magic* - Charge meals and merchandise to your room at select locations around the resort
*Mikey's Toontown Morning Madness* - Meet Mickey and his pals in Mickey's Toontown before they open the gates to the rest of their guests.

Last page of the booklet has Special offers picked just for you:
ESPN Zone - voucher for a burger, nonalcoholic beverage and a $15 game card for $20
Free shipping from DisneyPhotoPass.com
_

I am still curious about the MTTMM!  I have only received that when we booked a package.  I looks to me like it's an added perk to hotel guests like Magic Mornings.


----------



## nemofans

What are the standard room views?  Parking lot?  Paradise Pier?
Is it the same price for a DTD view & a theme park view?


----------



## Nonsuch

nemofans said:


> What are the standard room views?  Parking lot?  Paradise Pier?
> Is it the same price for a DTD view & a theme park view?



Standard View rooms have a view of the inner courtyard (that the Monorail passes through), or are on the front of the hotel toward the parking lot.  Parking lot view might sound bad, but there are lots of trees, and view of the sunset.

Downtown Disney View rooms are literally above the stores.

Pool View looks at the pools.

Theme Park View look toward either Grizzly Run (the older part of the hotel) or Paradise Pier (new rooms part of the DVC expansion).

Looking at pricing online in December (non-discounted).
Standard View $360
Downtown Disney View $420
Pool View $450
Theme Park View $450

No matter what the room type, I always request a high floor


----------



## KCmike

So thankful for this thread.  
For a breakfast buffet do you recommend Storytellers or Goofy's Kitchen?  Hate to have to walk to DL hotel grounds unless theres a major difference in quality and price.


----------



## nunzia

When we went on our ABD trip we had the breakfast buffet at the Grand, DL Hotel and also at the Plaza Inn. If you don't care about the characters, I really enjoy the atmosphere and food at Storytellers. Alot of people seem to be Goofy's kitchen fans, and it was fine, but was really our least favorite of the three. If you just want a quick breakfast, White Water Snacks has a great breakfast burrito for a pretty low price.


----------



## kikiq

KCmike said:


> So thankful for this thread.
> For a breakfast buffet do you recommend Storytellers or Goofy's Kitchen?  Hate to have to walk to DL hotel grounds unless theres a major difference in quality and price.



Personally we prefer Storyteller's.  We're Storyteller fans, the food has been good whenever we've eaten there.

 Do you want the breakfast buffet for the characters?  They have different characters.  Storytellers has Chip and Dale, Turk, Brother Bear and some others that I can't remember, maybe Donald dressed in outdoor gear?  I don't remember the characters at Goofy's Kitchen, it's been awhile for breakfast.  We usually do dinner.


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> So thankful for this thread.
> For a breakfast buffet do you recommend Storytellers or Goofy's Kitchen?  Hate to have to walk to DL hotel grounds unless theres a major difference in quality and price.



Mike -

I really prefer Goofy's Kitchen - the buffet is much larger and more varied than the Storytellers Buffet.  Goofy's is actually my favorite place to eat in all of DLR.  Chip and Dale are also at Goofy's, along with Goofy, Baloo, Pluto, some Princesses, some rotating guest stars like Alice and the Mad Hatter, Captain Hook, the Genie, the Fairy Godmother, Minnie, Max, etc.

BUT, that said, a lot of people enjoy Storytellers (the food was not good the last time I ate there for the Critter Breakfast, but it has been much better on other occasions, so it was just an 'off day').  It's not my thing, but that's just me.  I like Storytellers as a regular, non-character meal restaurant much more.  It's cozy and earthy.  The character meal aspect of it bores me because I don't care about Koda and Kenai or Terk, and the buffet doesn't have many choices.  Plus, the menu orders are too expensive for what they are.  The buffet is actually a better 'bargain,' believe it or not.

Still, because you will be staying at GCH and you don't really want to have to mosey over to DLH if you can help it, I think Storytellers will be fine for a character meal.  You'll probably enjoy it.  I don't hate it.  I've just done it enough times to esxtablish I don't need to do it again unless someone who would be with me has a great urge to do it (but they all like Goofy's, so that's unlikely).  It IS quite a bit cheaper than Goofy's, which many folks find to be one of the main selling points, so if you want the character meal experience at a lower cost, in a nice, cozy restaurant that is located in your hotel, might as well do Storytellers!!

Oh - and I can't wait to hear how it goes with Catalina!  There have been great white shark sightings in the ocean lately (not too close to Catalina, but still - keep your eyes peeled!!)!  I would love to see a giant shark (from a distance, that is)!!  I hope you can spend as much time as possible in Avalon on your day trip there - I want you to get the most bang for your buck after spending the money on the boat tickets!!


----------



## KCmike

Thanks for the responses.  We are not there for the characters just the food.  Seems like storytellers is the way to go.  

I will keep you updated on the catalina daytrip.


----------



## KCmike

Great White Shark sightings?  That would be scary to see yet amazing.  Hoping for a blue whale and some dolphins.
On a side note.  How often do people get attacked on the coast of SoCal?


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Great White Shark sightings?  That would be scary to see yet amazing.  Hoping for a blue whale and some dolphins.
> On a side note.  How often do people get attacked on the coast of SoCal?



Dolphins I am almost certain you will see if you sit outside - at least a few of them.  I think I have seen them on every trip to Avalon (usually early morning), and it is absolutely magical to see them romping in their natural playground!  Sometimes, if the dolphins get a bit closer to the boat than one would expect, the passengers will erupt into applause, as if the dolphins were putting on a show just for them.

The whales may be in migration now, so they could be more towards Mexico or more up north, but there can always be some stragglers left behind.  I have not seen a whale yet.  I would probably be speechless if I saw one.  So I'm crossing my fingers for you!

The recent great white sightings have been spotted closer to the other Channel Islands lately (not so much right near Catalina, which is one of the Channel Islands), but more between Catalina and the next closest Channel Island (I forget which one it is).  They have been seen dining on seals or sea lions.  It is believed that they are also in some migratory pattern now, too, and are coming in closer, in search of food.  Great white sightings off of our coast - especially in the SoCal area - are not too common.  Other sharks, yes - lots of those.  Great whites are unusual.  Not to say they aren't there, but people in SoCal usually don't _see_ them.  But there are lots of other sharks around - we saw a shark swimming near the bottom of the ocean when when we did the Semi-Sub in Avalon, and many of them come in to feed on the kelp (or the fish in the kelp) in Avalon.  But those kelp-feeding sharks are smaller and less menacing.

There are not too many attacks off the coast of SoCal.  I think there have been more shark attacks in NorCal than in SoCal.

I would love to see a shark...as long as it kept its distance!


----------



## rentayenta

We prefer Storytellers too. The food is really good. They do made-to-order huevos rancheros and they were terrific!


----------



## TukityTukers

Does a standard room come with a DVD player or can we hook one up ourselves? I've searched and have come up with conflicting reports.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Now the GCH guests get 1/2 hour start on everyone else  for the WOC fastpasses?

Jack


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

blackjackdelta said:


> Now the GCH guests get 1/2 hour start on everyone else  for the WOC fastpasses?
> 
> Jack



Any DLR resort guest is eligible for the 1/2 hour headstart. This definitely includes the DLH and PPH in addition to the GCH.  The big question is whether "resort guest" also includes someone who is staying off-property, but ate at Storyteller Cafe that morning. Or Goofy's Kitchen. Or bought a bottle of water at Whitewater Snacks or a tin of mints at the gift shop. I'm not sure where they will (or if they will) draw a line.


----------



## franandaj

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Any DLR resort guest is eligible for the 1/2 hour headstart. This definitely includes the DLH and PPH in addition to the GCH.  The big question is whether "resort guest" also includes someone who is staying off-property, but ate at Storyteller Cafe that morning. Or Goofy's Kitchen. Or bought a bottle of water at Whitewater Snacks or a tin of mints at the gift shop. I'm not sure where they will (or if they will) draw a line.



I'm pretty sure that they will restrict it to guests who can show a room key.  Last time we were there it was about 3:30 in the afternoon and they still asked to see the room key.  Good thing I had one.


----------



## carolinamama

Last week, we had to show our room keys several times when going in to DCA.  There was a long line using the GCH entrance the morning we hit DCA when it opened for FP at 9:30.  We went and got Soarin' FPs, then headed over to the TSMM pre-opening line.


----------



## mdsd8700

carolinamama said:


> Last week, we had to show our room keys several times when going in to DCA.  There was a long line using the GCH entrance the morning we hit DCA when it opened for FP at 9:30.  We went and got Soarin' FPs, then headed over to the TSMM pre-opening line.



Sorry for my confusion  just want to make sure I understand your post above.  You didn't mention getting FP for WOC when you entered using the GCH entrance at 9:30, just getting FPfor Soarin' and then headed to TSMM.  Also what time did you arrive at the GCH entrance and the line was already long.  Thanks.


----------



## KCmike

Alright I finally found out some useful information for families or groups of five or more.  This is unbelievable.....In the entire hotel only 50 have daybeds and 100 have bunkbeds of 1000 rooms!!!  We are told that when we are there the hotel is completely booked.  So in efforts to not have to have one of my kids sleep on the floor in a sleeping bag what do others recommend?  Why don't they tell people this that have a family of five or greater?  I read this on tripadvisor and immediately was floored.  

My wife thought of the idea of bringing an air mattress.  Any other ideas?
Should I sleep in the lobby?


----------



## blackjackdelta

KCmike said:


> Alright I finally found out some useful information for families or groups of five or more. This is unbelievable.....In the entire hotel only 50 have daybeds and 100 have bunkbeds of 1000 rooms!!! We are told that when we are there the hotel is completely booked. So in efforts to not have to have one of my kids sleep on the floor in a sleeping bag what do others recommend? Why don't they tell people this that have a family of five or greater? I read this on tripadvisor and immediately was floored.
> 
> My wife thought of the idea of bringing an air mattress. Any other ideas?
> Should I sleep in the lobby?


 
I would do an air mattress, but it is going to be tight/

Jack


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

KCmike said:


> Alright I finally found out some useful information for families or groups of five or more.  This is unbelievable.....In the entire hotel only 50 have daybeds and 100 have bunkbeds of 1000 rooms!!!  We are told that when we are there the hotel is completely booked.  So in efforts to not have to have one of my kids sleep on the floor in a sleeping bag what do others recommend?  Why don't they tell people this that have a family of five or greater?  I read this on tripadvisor and immediately was floored.
> 
> My wife thought of the idea of bringing an air mattress.  Any other ideas?
> Should I sleep in the lobby?




I have to say, I think the whole "here's a sleeping bag, enjoy your time on the floor" is pretty cheesy for a hotel of this price.  I mean, come on people, I think even the cheapest of motels have cots.  Please tell me that they at least give the person with a sleeping bag a floor mat for a little cushioning?


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm wondering if I should book at the GCH on October 1st? I have looked up the prices for the GCH in Oct. on the AP hotel availability calender and saw there was a Theme View room for $282 a night. I was wondering that this is a good price to get the DCA View room? I been looking at the other types of rooms and the standard view is at $342.  I have stayed at the GCH when it first opened in 2001 and it was great back than and now it is updated with new amenities since 2001. I know all the benefits about staying on-site and my last question is should I do this for the price or just wait until it lowers?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

mvf-m11c said:


> I'm wondering if I should book at the GCH on October 1st? I have looked up the prices for the GCH in Oct. on the AP hotel availability calender and saw there was a Theme View room for $282 a night. I was wondering that this is a good price to get the DCA View room? I been looking at the other types of rooms and the standard view is at $342.  I have stayed at the GCH when it first opened in 2001 and it was great back than and now it is updated with new amenities since 2001. I know all the benefits about staying on-site and my last question is should I do this for the price or just wait until it lowers?



$282 is a great price for a theme park view at the GCH!!!


----------



## franandaj

I wouldn't wait. October 1st is the start of Gay Days weekend and all the hotels will sell out.  At least they did last year.  They are offering special rates for all the hotels so I would book as soon as possible.  The rates will not go down because they know they can sell out completely for this weekend.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> I wouldn't wait. October 1st is the start of Gay Days weekend and all the hotels will sell out.  At least they did last year.  They are offering special rates for all the hotels so I would book as soon as possible.  The rates will not go down because they know they can sell out completely for this weekend.



Thx for the pp. I just book my room at the GCH for the standard view instead of the theme park view for $228 a night. The DLR website changed the price from $342 a night for the standard to $228 just one night ago and I was surprised that the DLR changed the price when I was about to book the theme park view room. $282 a night for the theme park viewing area is a good price like what 3TinksAndAnEeyore said and I was about to book it today until I looked at the AP website this morning and lowered its standard room price on the AP website.  

I know about Gay day during the first week of October and it will be very busy with the first night of MHP. I was been thinking of not doing the GCH in October because I want to get the hotel when it gets to Aug so my DA and I can stay there during the D23 Expo next year. But for the price for October and comparing the price for August this month ($250-$400) is a lot during the month for August.


----------



## DianaSparrow

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Any DLR resort guest is eligible for the 1/2 hour headstart. This definitely includes the DLH and PPH in addition to the GCH.  The big question is whether "resort guest" also includes someone who is staying off-property, but ate at Storyteller Cafe that morning. Or Goofy's Kitchen. Or bought a bottle of water at Whitewater Snacks or a tin of mints at the gift shop. I'm not sure where they will (or if they will) draw a line.



Hopefully this isn't a stupid question.... We'll be staying at the DLH and would like to use the GCH "special" entrance.  What I don't know is how do you get to the GCH entrance from the Disneyland Hotel?  I assume it's somewhere in Downtown Disney?  Thanks to anyone who can give me some guidance!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

DianaSparrow said:


> Hopefully this isn't a stupid question.... We'll be staying at the DLH and would like to use the GCH "special" entrance.  What I don't know is how do you get to the GCH entrance from the Disneyland Hotel?  I assume it's somewhere in Downtown Disney?  Thanks to anyone who can give me some guidance!!



If you are staying in one of the three DLR hotels (GCH, DLH or PPH) you can use the GCH entrance to DCA. You just go to the GCH main entrance or go to the entrance right in DTD right next to Studio 365 and you must show your valid DLR hotel room key to be able to enter the GCH entrance to DCA.

Here is the link: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-guests-who-stay-at-disneyland-resort-hotels/

We have some exciting news to share this holiday weekend. Starting tomorrow morning, Sunday, July 4, the Disney California Adventure park gate at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will open at 9:00 a.m. exclusively for Disneyland Resort Hotel guests so they can get in line for Disney’s FASTPASS tickets to each evening’s performances of “World of Color.” The Disneyland Resort hotels include the Disneyland Hotel, Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel and Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa.‬ The main entrance will open, as scheduled, at 9:30 a.m. for all other day guests.


----------



## DianaSparrow

mvf-m11c said:


> If you are staying in one of the three DLR hotels (GCH, DLH or PPH) you can use the GCH entrance to DCA. You just go to the GCH main entrance or go to the entrance right in DTD right next to Studio 365 and you must show your valid DLR hotel room key to be able to enter the GCH entrance to DCA.
> 
> Thanks so much MVF!    I'll look for the GCH entrance next to Studio 365.


----------



## mvf-m11c

DianaSparrow said:


> Thanks so much MVF!    I'll look for the GCH entrance next to Studio 365.



Yea, you go through the DTD walkway into the GCH entrance, than you go into the hotel, than there will be signs to tell you where to go to the DCA park entrance inside the hotel.

This is the DTD entrance to the GCH. When you look at the picture, Studio 365 will be on the right side. 





This is Studio 365 and the GCH entrance is on the left side on this pic.
http://*******************.com/wp-content/uploads/06_09_DLR_7116-600x419.jpg


----------



## 23bw

Just returned from our week's stay at the GCH.  All the praise given to this hotel is true.  It truely is worth the money if you can afford to do it.  

We booked a standard room but were given an upgrade to a theme park room without me ever asking for it.  I was a bit hesitant accepting the theme park room because of the extra noise for WOC.  That worry quickly disappeared after noticing how quiet it was in the room with the patio door closed.  Noise was never a problem for a light sleeper like me.  

The food at Story Teller was consistently good as we remembered.  

GCH guest are allowed to enter DCA early to get WOC FPs and ride Soaring.  
One morning we entered DCA at 9:15am and there were other hotel guests  already in the parks at the WOC FP machines.  At about 9:45am, the front gates opens up and hundreds of people stampede over to the WOC FP machines.  The rest of the park is still closed until 10am.


----------



## BunnieGene

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I have to say, I think the whole "here's a sleeping bag, enjoy your time on the floor" is pretty cheesy for a hotel of this price.  I mean, come on people, I think even the cheapest of motels have cots.  Please tell me that they at least give the person with a sleeping bag a floor mat for a little cushioning?



A mat does does come with the sleeping bag...and the sleeping bags are nice and heavy from Lands End.


----------



## fidoprincess

BunnieGene, Did you get a sleeping bag and mat? If so, what type of room did you book, ie. what view?

 If you wanted to bring your own air mattress instead, is there room to move the furniture like the table and chair to set it up? Where was there room for the sleeping bag? Any chance you could fit a queen sized air mattress anywhere, even in front of the bathroom sinks or walkway?

We have 2 10 year olds and a 15 year old and the 10 year olds would be happy to be on the queen air mattress but no one really wants the floor or the cot unless we can do 2 cots side by side. It just doesn't seem possible but I have not been in a room.

We are scheduled for August and although reservations assured us that 99% chance we could get a 2 queen + daybed room as long as we booked a standard view, I know there are only a few of these rooms so we are planning for the most likely scene of getting a sleeping bag-ugh! 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## DianaSparrow

mvf-m11c said:


> Yea, you go through the DTD walkway into the GCH entrance, than you go into the hotel, than there will be signs to tell you where to go to the DCA park entrance inside the hotel.
> 
> This is the DTD entrance to the GCH. When you look at the picture, Studio 365 will be on the right side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Studio 365 and the GCH entrance is on the left side on this pic.
> http://*******************.com/wp-content/uploads/06_09_DLR_7116-600x419.jpg



Thanks again MVF!  I couldn't have asked for a better visual to the entrance!  Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## BunnieGene

fidoprincess said:


> BunnieGene, Did you get a sleeping bag and mat? If so, what type of room did you book, ie. what view?
> 
> If you wanted to bring your own air mattress instead, is there room to move the furniture like the table and chair to set it up? Where was there room for the sleeping bag? Any chance you could fit a queen sized air mattress anywhere, even in front of the bathroom sinks or walkway?
> 
> We have 2 10 year olds and a 15 year old and the 10 year olds would be happy to be on the queen air mattress but no one really wants the floor or the cot unless we can do 2 cots side by side. It just doesn't seem possible but I have not been in a room.
> 
> We are scheduled for August and although reservations assured us that 99% chance we could get a 2 queen + daybed room as long as we booked a standard view, I know there are only a few of these rooms so we are planning for the most likely scene of getting a sleeping bag-ugh!
> 
> Thanks for any help.



In front of the bathroom sinks is actually where we put the sleeping bag... and I think there would be room for 2 of them there...don't think there would be room for a queen air mattress, though. I also don't think there would be room for one by moving the table, either. We had standard view rooms with 2 queens and no daybed, connecting with each other. The sleeping bags were for my then 7 year old nieces in case they wanted to sleep in our room instead of their own...we only used one of the sleeping bags but I do think that 2 would fit next to each other in the sink area...and definitely one could easily fit in the walkway if you wanted to keep the sink area clear...


----------



## Nonsuch

fidoprincess said:


> We are scheduled for August and although reservations assured us that 99% chance we could get a 2 queen + daybed room as long as we booked a standard view, I know there are only a few of these rooms so we are planning for the most likely scene of getting a sleeping bag-ugh!


Another alternative is a queen with bunk beds.
There is a pullout bed under the lower bunk


----------



## blackjackdelta

BunnieGene said:


> In front of the bathroom sinks is actually where we put the sleeping bag... and I think there would be room for 2 of them there...don't think there would be room for a queen air mattress, though. I also don't think there would be room for one by moving the table, either. We had standard view rooms with 2 queens and no daybed, connecting with each other. The sleeping bags were for my then 7 year old nieces in case they wanted to sleep in our room instead of their own...we only used one of the sleeping bags but I do think that 2 would fit next to each other in the sink area...and definitely one could easily fit in the walkway if you wanted to keep the sink area clear...


 
That is going to be real tight no matter how you position things.

Jack


----------



## fidoprincess

Thanks BunnieGene. It's nice of you to take the time to answer my questions. Had you requested the daybed and didn't get it? You didn't have 5 in the room on your reservation though?

Looking at the photos, I think that is the only real "space" by the sink. I think I will take both the cots and the airbed and see what I can squeeze in. The girls are easy but oh boy, we are so used to the DLH and I think their rooms are much larger. Even if we just had 2 kids with us, we always got the 2 queen beds with the sofa bed and they would bring us a rollaway too so the boy and girl each had their own bed and DH and I would hog a queen each. Still, DLH would not guarantee us that we would not get near the construction, no matter what rate we paid, so I would rather squish up than hear hammers.

Anyone have a photo of the 2Queen+daybed room? I have not found one yet! Just goes to show how rare they are.

Nonsuch, That pic is adorable. Yes, I know about the bunkbeds with the trundle but my ds is almost 6' and the girls are both close to or over the 5' "guideline" and certainly over the weigh limit for the trundle. Still, if we get that, we will manage but apparently people who request those don't get them either since they are also in small supply as well.

blackjackdelta, I hear you! I know it will be tight. I was happy being across the street-lol but DH really wants to lounge around and use the pool and spa. I am just happy to be going but isn't ironic to be paying so much and hauling along our own bedding?! Did you ever get the sleeping bag? 

I told him we should just book another room and he just about fainted because we are already spending so much on extras like riverside seating, blue bayou, club 365 for the girls, etc.. Luckily our package came with Goofys but now they want to do the Plaza too since that is where Pooh and Friend are. I think I should add all the "extras" up and see if the price approaches having another room. Then I would be on here asking what the chances are of NOT getting the connecting room you requested-lol!

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## blackjackdelta

fidoprincess said:


> Thanks BunnieGene. It's nice of you to take the time to answer my questions. Had you requested the daybed and didn't get it? You didn't have 5 in the room on your reservation though?
> 
> Looking at the photos, I think that is the only real "space" by the sink. I think I will take both the cots and the airbed and see what I can squeeze in. The girls are easy but oh boy, we are so used to the DLH and I think their rooms are much larger. Even if we just had 2 kids with us, we always got the 2 queen beds with the sofa bed and they would bring us a rollaway too so the boy and girl each had their own bed and DH and I would hog a queen each. Still, DLH would not guarantee us that we would not get near the construction, no matter what rate we paid, so I would rather squish up than hear hammers.
> 
> Anyone have a photo of the 2Queen+daybed room? I have not found one yet! Just goes to show how rare they are.
> 
> Nonsuch, That pic is adorable. Yes, I know about the bunkbeds with the trundle but my ds is almost 6' and the girls are both close to or over the 5' "guideline" and certainly over the weigh limit for the trundle. Still, if we get that, we will manage but apparently people who request those don't get them either since they are also in small supply as well.
> 
> blackjackdelta, I hear you! I know it will be tight. I was happy being across the street-lol but DH really wants to lounge around and use the pool and spa. I am just happy to be going but isn't ironic to be paying so much and hauling along our own bedding?! Did you ever get the sleeping bag?
> 
> I told him we should just book another room and he just about fainted because we are already spending so much on extras like riverside seating, blue bayou, club 365 for the girls, etc.. Luckily our package came with Goofys but now they want to do the Plaza too since that is where Pooh and Friend are. I think I should add all the "extras" up and see if the price approaches having another room. Then I would be on here asking what the chances are of NOT getting the connecting room you requested-lol!
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


 
No, there were 4 of us, two girls(16,18) shared a queen and we thought it was tight with that arrangement but we could not beat the DTD view. Have a 1 bedroom villa this year so the ladies will be more comfortable, I hope.

Jack


----------



## fidoprincess

Oh, lucky you! I would love to get into a villa but after just coming back from Alaska, it was out of the question for us. Once at DLH, we got upgraded for free to a beautiful suite and I was so thrilled. We had 2 queen beds in the bedroom. a giant bathroom with a separate glass shower and separate tub and a giant vanity. It was beautiful! Then the living room was huge and had a sofa bed and there was another 1/2 bathroom. Too bad DH had to work and missed it but ds got sick and threw up the entire night in the 1/2 bath. How nice to have an extra bathroom for that!

When do you go? I hope you have a wonderful time and enjoy the villa!


----------



## blackjackdelta

fidoprincess said:


> Oh, lucky you! I would love to get into a villa but after just coming back from Alaska, it was out of the question for us. Once at DLH, we got upgraded for free to a beautiful suite and I was so thrilled. We had 2 queen beds in the bedroom. a giant bathroom with a separate glass shower and separate tub and a giant vanity. It was beautiful! Then the living room was huge and had a sofa bed and there was another 1/2 bathroom. Too bad DH had to work and missed it but ds got sick and threw up the entire night in the 1/2 bath. How nice to have an extra bathroom for that!
> 
> When do you go? I hope you have a wonderful time and enjoy the villa!


 
We will be there 8/15-8/21, about 5 weeks. About 100 degree's here today so spent most of the day by the pool or in it. Have much to do before we head on down.

Jack


----------



## ipdenc

fidoprincess said:


> Oh, lucky you! I would love to get into a villa but after just coming back from Alaska, it was out of the question for us. Once at DLH, we got upgraded for free to a beautiful suite and I was so thrilled. We had 2 queen beds in the bedroom. a giant bathroom with a separate glass shower and separate tub and a giant vanity. It was beautiful! Then the living room was huge and had a sofa bed and there was another 1/2 bathroom. Too bad DH had to work and missed it but ds got sick and threw up the entire night in the 1/2 bath. How nice to have an extra bathroom for that!
> 
> When do you go? I hope you have a wonderful time and enjoy the villa!


SOOOOO cool!  It seems the more I read, the more and more FREE UPGRADES from the DLR hotels!!!!!! I wonder how often this really happens. I would love my luck to change when I go in Sept. and just get a view other than a parking lot!!


----------



## fidoprincess

Oh, how funny, we get there the 16th and leave the 21st. Someone just said that OC kids go back to school on the 18th so hopefully the crowds will die down a bit. My kids always went back before this too, the 11th last year but because of budget cuts, we have some extra summer and they don't start until the 23.  

You and I have plenty of time in Disneyland though so the crowds won't bother us too much but I hope it's not 100 degrees! We have been socked in on the coast with fog and haven't had any hot days at the beach since early June. I would just like a happy medium, some sun but not too hot. 

I remember being in DL about the same time in the past and we were pretty hot, maybe upper 80's, low 90s so we just plan on doing early morning and taking a pool break in the afternoon and back to DL at night.

Off topic, how do you plan to do WOC? I was thinking of just sending DH down to get fastpasses in the am but then realized that each of our tickets need to be activated to work the fastpass machine which means we all have to be up and dressed at least by 9:15 when they let the hotel guests in early. I guess we'll do that and then TSMM while the lines are light on one day but I'd rather do DL in the am and then when it starts to get crowded, head over to DCA. Then I read that FP and picnics get the same colors so I am wondering if it is worth doing the Tratoria or Ariel Dinner for the better color. 

Since we just booked, I am trying to get it all planned out asap instead of my usual research for months mode but things are so different since we were last there.


----------



## fidoprincess

ipdenc, not to be mean but don't get your hopes up. It was about 5 years ago and we stayed there about 10 times in that one year, once for 10 whole days, and that was the only upgrade we ever got. Before that year, we would go maybe 3 times a year for 10 years. 

We usually booked that upper level park view room so I guess there wasn't much to upgrade us to but a suite and I think the hotel was just packed that time so someone had to move somewhere. I was so glad it was us especially since we spent so much time in the room with sick ds! 

When we first started going, we booked a standard and hoped so much for an upgrade and never got it so after that, we'd just pay the extra and "request" that tower and that view and always got it. I am a firm believer in book what you want and don't hope for upgrades or you will probably be disappointed but in my case, we really don't have a choice to pay extra for what we want. I might just be tempted to slip a tip in like we do in vegas and see if that works-lol!


----------



## BunnieGene

fidoprincess said:


> Thanks BunnieGene. It's nice of you to take the time to answer my questions. Had you requested the daybed and didn't get it? You didn't have 5 in the room on your reservation though?



No, we didn't request the 2 queen/daybed room...we had parties of 2 & 3 and our priority request was connecting rooms.

And to echo a later sentiment of yours, don't expect an upgrade...in all of our Disney travels (dating back to 1996) to both Florida and California we have had exactly 1 upgrade...we, too, always reserve the room/view that we want


----------



## ipdenc

BunnieGene said:


> No, we didn't request the 2 queen/daybed room...we had parties of 2 & 3 and our priority request was connecting rooms.
> 
> And to echo a later sentiment of yours, don't expect an upgrade...in all of our Disney travels (dating back to 1996) to both Florida and California we have had exactly 1 upgrade...we, too, always reserve the room/view that we want



Ok! I am going to call and pay for an upgrade.  At this point we have a Standard Room.  Now I need to pick which view I should upgrade to. I wish it was time to leave.........................I can't wait!


----------



## carolinamama

We were upgraded this time, and it's the second time in 4 Disney (1 DLR and 3 WDW) trips (I was with my parents all the other times, so I don't know if we got upped on those).  Maybe we're just lucky, I don't know, and we didn't ask for these, either.  We booked standard back in March and expected standard.  To our pleasant surprise, when we checked in, we were told our room was 4th floor with a pool view.  Our room wasn't ready, so she offered to check and see if there were any other rooms available that were ready, but I turned her down because I loved the sound of this room, and we didn't need the room that second.  We were near the end of our wing and also got good views of Paradise Pier.  Thanks GCH!!

But your best bet is always to book what you want/can afford/can live with.  Don't depend on the upgrade!

As an aside, I do wonder if it ever has to do with how long you've had the ressie booked.  Our two upgrades came after we booked 4 - 5 months out.  The other two trips were booked like 3 - 6 weeks in advance.  I don't know, maybe just coincidence, but it does make me wonder.


----------



## KCmike

Do they have someone that comes around when your poolside and can take orders for drinks/snacks/food?  Is that allowed in the pool area?


----------



## BunnieGene

KCmike said:


> Do they have someone that comes around when your poolside and can take orders for drinks/snacks/food?  Is that allowed in the pool area?



Yes, they do...had the chili-cheese fries in May when we were there...


----------



## franandaj

KCmike said:


> Do they have someone that comes around when your poolside and can take orders for drinks/snacks/food?  Is that allowed in the pool area?



When I was there, they were quite busy running around filling all the order, I believe that you could get anything from Whitewater snacks and the bar.


----------



## fidoprincess

Has anyone rented one of the Cabanas? What was included? Waterbottles and ? Are there some locations that are preferable than others? Thanks.


----------



## sierranevada

fidoprincess said:


> Has anyone rented one of the Cabanas? What was included? Waterbottles and ? Are there some locations that are preferable than others? Thanks.



We did it last month and it was a blast!  There are 5 comfy chairs, coffee table, end table, credenza with shelves, small safe and a small mini fridge with a fruit plate and some bottle waters. It also has a ceiling fan and 42" flat screen TV with lots of towels.  They refresh the towels about half way through your time.  The 2 lounge chairs with umbrella in front are also yours and we pulled up a few more.  The are all next to each other so no preferred spot. 

We put our stuff in the cabana, gave our food and drink orders to the waiter and went into DCA to ride GRR with our FP's - got soaked and loved it! 

It was a great way to spend some pool time!

(Seems like I am following you around on different threads!)


----------



## fidoprincess

Yes, Sierra, you just had the trip I am trying to plan! It really is nice of you to stick around after your trip and answer questions.

Where are the cabanas? Will I be able to see the kids on the pool slide from there? I thought they were by the pool without the slide where people can smoke. Did you rent it for a half or whole day? I guess half is either 10-2 or 2-6 so I would think the later one would be best when it gets so hot. Did you reserve in advance or just that morning? Were they all rented? Someone said the pool is so full they couldn't find a seat so I was thinking a cabana would be like saving a seat and might be nice to hang out and order a meal too. Do you remember the prices? I saw them once but can't find it now but I thought it was reasonable compared to Vegas.

Thanks again and oh, did you do anything else I would love?


----------



## sierranevada

fidoprincess said:


> Yes, Sierra, you just had the trip I am trying to plan! It really is nice of you to stick around after your trip and answer questions.
> 
> Where are the cabanas? Will I be able to see the kids on the pool slide from there? I thought they were by the pool without the slide where people can smoke. Did you rent it for a half or whole day? I guess half is either 10-2 or 2-6 so I would think the later one would be best when it gets so hot. Did you reserve in advance or just that morning? Were they all rented? Someone said the pool is so full they couldn't find a seat so I was thinking a cabana would be like saving a seat and might be nice to hang out and order a meal too. Do you remember the prices? I saw them once but can't find it now but I thought it was reasonable compared to Vegas.
> 
> Thanks again and oh, did you do anything else I would love?



The cabanas are at the newest pool by the villas.  We could see the slide from them.  We rented for the half day - 2pm to 6 pm and it was $110 - I believe it is $180 for the full day.  We reserved about 2 weeks in advance but that was just because I had vacation planning make all my reservations for me and it was easy to send them an email to add the cabana.  When we were there, they still had some availability but not sure if it is going to change as the summer progresses.

My favorites were World of Color (did the dining package at Ariel's Grotto) and Napa Rose - love, love love that restaurant!

Have a great time!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

sierranevada said:


> We did it last month and it was a blast!  There are 5 comfy chairs, coffee table, end table, credenza with shelves, small safe and a small mini fridge with a fruit plate and some bottle waters. It also has a ceiling fan and 42" flat screen TV with lots of towels.  They refresh the towels about half way through your time.  The 2 lounge chairs with umbrella in front are also yours and we pulled up a few more.  The are all next to each other so no preferred spot.
> 
> We put our stuff in the cabana, gave our food and drink orders to the waiter and went into DCA to ride GRR with our FP's - got soaked and loved it!
> 
> It was a great way to spend some pool time!
> 
> (Seems like I am following you around on different threads!)



Were all the cabanas being used that afternoon?  It sounds as though you definitely thought it was worthwhile to rent one. Since my mom and dad may be visiting for one afternoon, I'm seriously considering this since it sounds like it would be about their speed (they aren't park people ).


----------



## fidoprincess

Thanks again, yes, that is the price I saw but I don't know that pool at all. When I ask if you can see the slide from there, I mean could you see if your kid was drowning at the bottom and run to save them? I guess it depends on which cabana you get?

I will have to rethink the WOC plans because people really like the dining plan at Ariels. Our trouble is that the kids don't like the looks of the menu and since they are 10 and 11, they HAVE to order from the adult menu. I asked today if we could pay the adult price and order from the kids menu and they said no.

After that, I just figured we would be okay just doing the FP early entry from the hotel but now I am not sure since I am not guaranteed to get at least yellow even if we are in the first bunch, hmmm.

What did you have a Napa Rose? I just checked the menu and it looks good  and surprisingly, there are a lot of choices for the kids for cheap prices so I might add that in, maybe on the night we are going to do WOC if we don't do Ariel's. I still have a month to go but had to decide on the Fantasmic seating so I did call that and some dining reservations into Vacation Planning today. They said they would call Sat to let me know if they could get them.

Thanks again for everything! Good thing my kids are away camping, dd with Girl Scouts and ds with family friends, or I would not have been able to do all the research and phone calls to make reservations today! I have been on these boards almost all day. Thank goodness for the internet or we would be missing so muc.


----------



## sierranevada

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Were all the cabanas being used that afternoon?  It sounds as though you definitely thought it was worthwhile to rent one. Since my mom and dad may be visiting for one afternoon, I'm seriously considering this since it sounds like it would be about their speed (they aren't park people ).



When we were there, 3 of the 4 were rented out.  We really enjoyed it.


----------



## sierranevada

fidoprincess said:


> Thanks again, yes, that is the price I saw but I don't know that pool at all. When I ask if you can see the slide from there, I mean could you see if your kid was drowning at the bottom and run to save them? I guess it depends on which cabana you get?
> 
> I will have to rethink the WOC plans because people really like the dining plan at Ariels. Our trouble is that the kids don't like the looks of the menu and since they are 10 and 11, they HAVE to order from the adult menu. I asked today if we could pay the adult price and order from the kids menu and they said no.
> 
> After that, I just figured we would be okay just doing the FP early entry from the hotel but now I am not sure since I am not guaranteed to get at least yellow even if we are in the first bunch, hmmm.
> 
> What did you have a Napa Rose? I just checked the menu and it looks good  and surprisingly, there are a lot of choices for the kids for cheap prices so I might add that in, maybe on the night we are going to do WOC if we don't do Ariel's. I still have a month to go but had to decide on the Fantasmic seating so I did call that and some dining reservations into Vacation Planning today. They said they would call Sat to let me know if they could get them.
> 
> Thanks again for everything! Good thing my kids are away camping, dd with Girl Scouts and ds with family friends, or I would not have been able to do all the research and phone calls to make reservations today! I have been on these boards almost all day. Thank goodness for the internet or we would be missing so muc.



You could see you child go down the slide but they have sooo many lifeguards there and they are very serious about watching the pool.  We stopped one to ask for a bandaid and before he could turn to answer us, he had to signal another lifeguard that he was taking his eyes away from watching.  I have always felt extremely safe at all the DLR pools.

Ariels - we had 3 boys in our group, 2 had the tri tip which they loved and one had the pasta which was good but slightly spicy.  I have been told that you can order the pasta with just butter and parmesan if any of your kids would like that.

Napa Rose - this time I had the salmon but I usually have them do the scallop appetizer as a main entree for me (love scallops!).  My son has always loved the kid's filet - very tender.

I have always used vacation planning to get the Fantasmic! tickets and they have never not been able to get them for me - you will love it!


----------



## monami7

I just booke the GC for the first time for Aug 21 - 24.  We were booked at DLR but I got spooked by the pool construction.  
I am so excited to stay at the GC!!!!

Quick Question.  How do you get the bunk beds?  We have a party of 5 and are currently in a standard view.
Thanks
Heidi


----------



## lffam

does anyone know if there's is any special viewing options/locations for WOC if you are staying in the Villas? or would it be the same as all in GCH with the fastpass - not that i am entirely sure what the fastpass gets you for WOC!!



********
51 days to go!


----------



## fidoprincess

SierraNevada, Thanks again for so much help. VP told me they now have 75 seats for Fantasmic. Did you see that many? Maybe it is not as "new" as I thought. I am going to reconsider Napa Rose now that I found the children's menu. It really has a lot of choices for kids and they are not expensive at all. Everyone raves about the food. We might do it the first night when we get there. I am still "tweaking" our reservations and waiting to see how WOC is working out for people. So far, I think we will do the guest FP and then bring ponchos and get wet. Heck, we can always pop back into the hotel to dry off but that seems to be the best chance to get good views if you have short people.

Does anyone know anything about these 2 things? What is included in the packages? Where and what you do?
 for Hotel Guests Only:
Be Your Own Super Star (1hour)
Join the talent agents and studio stylists at Disney Studio 365 as they help you, the Stars of Tomorrow, undergo a complete transformation getting you camera-ready to walk the PURPLE carpet and prepare you for your grand adventure onto the set. In addition, participating Super Stars receive a complimentary gift during their experience.  The cost for this activity is $39.95. Sign-ups are required. This is an exclusive experience for our Hotel Guests and space is limited.  Please contact Guest Services for availability.

This sounds perfect for 2 10 year old girls!

 OR
Princess/Knights Magical Hour (1 hour)
Eight (8) Princesses and Knights will join our Fairy Godmothers in Training for a magical hour of transformations and activities.  In addition, participating Princesses & Knights receive a complimentary gift during their experience.  Children must be at least 3 yrs old to participate.  Sign-ups are required as space is very limited for this exclusive experience.  Please contact Guest Services for availability.  The cost for this activity is $44.95 for the Princesses and $14.95 for the Princes (prices do not include tax).
(I noticed this is always on the magic morning early entry days? might be too young for our girls?)

Has anyone done the 7:45 Power Walk in CA?

Any other exclusives that you recommend? Grand Quest? Towel Animal class? etc.

We have done the BAB and LOVED it. If you have little kids and plan to go there anyway, take advantage of this! (For DLH and PP guests too):
Build-A-Bear Workshop (1 hour)
Come join the fun and create a new friend at the Build-A-Bear Workshop in the Downtown® Disney.  This unique experience includes a customized bear that you create, a beary special gift, and exclusive shopping time-all hosted by your class's personal "Bear Builder". Minimum bear purchase to participate is $10.00. (Additional accessories and/or larger bears are available for purchase at the Workshop) You must sign up with Guest Services in order to reserve your spot.  All children must be accompanied by an adult 18 or older. 

As far as I know, bab needs to be reserved before you get there to assure you get to do it on the day you want. Don't pick an early entry day because it will run into that time. Good to do on the day you leave!


----------



## sierranevada

They may have increased the seats to 75 when they closed the balcony but I did not think that the seating for F! was crowded at all - it is nicely spread out.

I don't know info on the two packages you are asking about - my son is too old for those now.  But I do highly recommend the Grand Quest - it is fun, short and everyone gets a cookie at the end!  Keep thinking about Napa Rose - it is my favorite!


----------



## sierranevada

lffam said:


> does anyone know if there's is any special viewing options/locations for WOC if you are staying in the Villas? or would it be the same as all in GCH with the fastpass - not that i am entirely sure what the fastpass gets you for WOC!!
> 
> 
> 
> ********
> 51 days to go!



There is the viewing area on the roof for villa guests but it is not the best view.  You can request a Paradise Pier view but that is not guaranteed.  The fastpass option will get you into the "reserved viewing area" - the color is random when you put in your fastpass.  The reserved viewing area is the best, IMHO.


----------



## Tikestoublie

Wow - I thought it only seated 30 or so. No wonder I was able to get tickets.  So looking forward to this.

As to the BAB - I wish my girl was still into that but at almost 13 guessing it would be Mom who was more into it. 

I too am curious about the power walk. Sounds fun and like a great way to see CA without all the crowds.


----------



## fidoprincess

sierranevada, good to hear the seats are not crunched in. I found out that they added all the extra seats way back in March so they were there when you did it. I also read that people are lining up even earlier-geez. 

The quest looks fun and at 4, it is a good time when we are usually taking a break from the day to get ready for the night so I think we will try for it. A cookie is a cookie!

Tikestoublie, If your daughter will be 13 when you go, people have raved about the Sephora makeovers through GCH. It does cost $45 but you get to buy make up and skin care with that money and you get some extra goodies. I haven't done it and don't know what the goodies are but people we know love it. They love Sephora though anyway. 

For young girls that are just starting to wear make-up, they carry Bare Escentuals and it is very light and never garish. For $45, she could get a starter kit that lasts a long time and add a few extras in like eye and lip stuff.

Here is the description from GCH's sheet:
The Beauty Studio at Sephora (2 hours)
As a Guest of the hotel we invite you to participate in an exclusive activity created especially for youThe Beauty Studio at Sephora.  During this activity, you will have the opportunity to experience our most popular brands while our Sephora experts teach you about beauty trends, seasonal looks, and new products.  Whether you want to master the Smoky Eye, pucker up with the Perfect Pout, or test-drive the Latest high-definition makeup, our pros will show you how!  Guests will receive a consultation of their choice with a beauty expert, personal shopping time, and a goodie bag.  Get this beauty-full experience for a nominal fee of only $45.00.  The $45.00 will be placed on a gift card to be used towards a same-day, in-store purchase.  Please contact Guest Services to sign-upspace is very limited. Minimum age to participate is 13 years. Any Guest under 18 must accompanied by an adult, during the entire activity.

Since my dd is just 10, I am not sure if at 13 they really are wearing makeup yet but ds is 15 and all those girls that age are (and kind of heavy too if you ask me!) When dd starts, I am going to push for the Bare Escentuals for her.


----------



## nemofans

Princess/Knights Magical Hour (1 hour)
Eight (8) Princesses and Knights will join our Fairy Godmothers in Training for a magical hour of transformations and activities. In addition, participating “Princesses & Knights” receive a complimentary gift during their experience. Children must be at least 3 yrs old to participate. Sign-ups are required as space is very limited for this exclusive experience. Please contact Guest Services for availability. The cost for this activity is $44.95 for the Princesses and $14.95 for the Princes (prices do not include tax).

This sounds interesting!  I would like to know more about this activity.  My DS is big time into knights.  Where do I find more info on this?


----------



## BensWife

Has anyone tried to upgrade once you get to check in?  (Upgrade for free is nice, but we would be willing to pay as well.)  We are going Aug 12-16.  We reserved a standard room with no view.  We just stayed there in June, and loved it there.  My parents paid for a trip for all of us, and even got the concierge level.  It was sooo wonderful.  When we booked, we didn't think we could afford it, but my DH just got a quality award at work and now we might be able to afford it.  Do you think we could get a deal if we upgrade when we check in, or should we call the reservation line and see about changing our reservations.  We aren't 100% sure about the upgrade, because it is pretty expensive, but part of us just wants to go for it!!  Any advice?


----------



## BigDogMom7

We are staying in a 1BR GVC right now.  The unit is lovely.  As far as WOC viewing:  From the 6th floor Pier View Lounge, you can see all the colors but not the images very well.  We are in a 3rd floor park view room that all can see the colors, not quite as well as the 6th floor.  Villas guests get the same options as any other DLR hotel guest:  enter through the special CA entrance between 9 and 9:30 to get a fastpass to view WOC, and the rest of the public is let in at 9:30 to get fastpasses.

My biggest problem is that they are still doing a 3rd showing every night (we've been here the last 2 nights).  Why is that a problem?  Because it is NOISY in the room, even with the doors closed.  And my DH is an early-to-bed, early-to-rise type, so this is not working very well.  It's not just noisy, it's LOUD.  So if you want anyone in your room to be able to sleep before 11:45 pm (that's when the 3rd show ends), you are going to have a problem.


----------



## blackjackdelta

BigDogMom7 said:


> We are staying in a 1BR GVC right now. The unit is lovely. As far as WOC viewing: From the 6th floor Pier View Lounge, you can see all the colors but not the images very well. We are in a 3rd floor park view room that all can see the colors, not quite as well as the 6th floor. Villas guests get the same options as any other DLR hotel guest: enter through the special CA entrance between 9 and 9:30 to get a fastpass to view WOC, and the rest of the public is let in at 9:30 to get fastpasses.
> 
> My biggest problem is that they are still doing a 3rd showing every night (we've been here the last 2 nights). Why is that a problem? Because it is NOISY in the room, even with the doors closed. And my DH is an early-to-bed, early-to-rise type, so this is not working very well. It's not just noisy, it's LOUD. So if you want anyone in your room to be able to sleep before 11:45 pm (that's when the 3rd show ends), you are going to have a problem.


 
What room number are you staying in. I think you are the first ones posting that it is too noisy to sleep with the doors closed. We expect to be in a 1 bedroom next month so I would like to reference your room to the view.

Jack


----------



## BigDogMom7

We are in Room 3502.  It's a great location, close to the elevators.  We look straight out at the Silly Strings and Jumping Jellyfish rides (do I have those names correct?).  And I didn't say in my previous post that there is also a fair amout of construction noise, so first thing in the morning you hear "beep beep" from trucks backing up.  The balcony is just noisy.  It wouldn't bother me, but it DEFINITELY bothers my husband (who sleeps with earplugs and white noise anyway, and especially here).  I would think it would bother small children as well.  It doesn't bother me bacause I never go to bed before midnight anyway.

I was truly surprised at the level of noise.


----------



## fidoprincess

BigDogMom, So sorry to hear your DH is bothered by the construction. Is it the construction from the park itself, the new Little Mermaid? Even with his machine and earplugs, he can still hear it? That beep beep can really wake you up!

BensWife, I have read about a few free upgrades but if you really want one, you should call and book it. Was it really that much more? I know for us for 5 night with the promo, to upgrade to a dtd view was only around $20 per night and the park view was $40 per night (ie $200 or $400.) I would LOVE to have a park view room (even if it was noisy as above) but we are hoping for the daybed room and they only come with standard views. Anyway, if you decided not to pay the extra money, the best bet to get a "free" upgrade is to get there early and ask nicely. It depends on many factors like what day you get there, how long you are staying and ultimately how full the hotel is. Now that word about DLH'c construction is getting around, people are switching over to GCH so I think it will be pretty full. Good luck!

nemofans, You can always call Guest Services at the hotel to find out more info. I sure hope someone who has done it will pop in and tell us their experiences. I think for a boy, it is a steal! Too bad it is the same time as magic mornings. It would have to be really good to give up that extra hour in the park.


----------



## Nonsuch

BigDogMom7 said:


> We are in Room 3502.  It's a great location, close to the elevators.  We look straight out at the Silly Strings and Jumping Jellyfish rides (do I have those names correct?).  And I didn't say in my previous post that there is also a fair amout of construction noise, so first thing in the morning you hear "beep beep" from trucks backing up.  The balcony is just noisy.  It wouldn't bother me, but it DEFINITELY bothers my husband (who sleeps with earplugs and white noise anyway, and especially here).  I would think it would bother small children as well.  It doesn't bother me bacause I never go to bed before midnight anyway.
> 
> I was truly surprised at the level of noise.


I was in 5502 in February.  Noise from Little Mermaid construction was quite loud until close to midnight, and started up again at dawn.  Light sleepers might want to request a pool view until construction completes next year.
The noise is worst for the DVC villas, but is also an issue for the new hotel rooms facing Paradise Pier.


----------



## PrincessIM

I was wondering if anyone knows if the GCH provides pool towels.  I'm debating whether or not I should pack mine.  I think I remember when we stayed at PP they did.


----------



## carolinamama

PrincessIM said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows if the GCH provides pool towels.  I'm debating whether or not I should pack mine.  I think I remember when we stayed at PP they did.



Yes, they do.


----------



## BunnieGene

BensWife said:


> Has anyone tried to upgrade once you get to check in?  (Upgrade for free is nice, but we would be willing to pay as well.)  We are going Aug 12-16.  We reserved a standard room with no view.  We just stayed there in June, and loved it there.  My parents paid for a trip for all of us, and even got the concierge level.  It was sooo wonderful.  When we booked, we didn't think we could afford it, but my DH just got a quality award at work and now we might be able to afford it.  Do you think we could get a deal if we upgrade when we check in, or should we call the reservation line and see about changing our reservations.  We aren't 100% sure about the upgrade, because it is pretty expensive, but part of us just wants to go for it!!  Any advice?



I don't have any real advice, but we did upgrade at check-in from standard view to standard view concierge in December...there was no price break...no regrets, though...concierge level is awesome!


----------



## pinner33

we went at the end of april and at checkin i asked what our bed setup was and was told it wasen't the queen bunk with standard view that i reqested.So i asked if we were able to get one even if i had to upgrade.The CM went into a room behind the checkin and came out a moment later and told me that he could and that it would be a park view:I thought i might have to pay the diference but no.We were there for ten days so it was a great surprise and the kids got there bunk beds.I was so amazed by the service and hotel that we ended up buying into the villas so our next stay in feb i won't have to expect a nice upgrade.

ps The view we ended up with was great just above the airplane by soarin


----------



## nemofans

I wanted to get more info on the princess/knights magical hour so I called GC.

She said it's one hour in the Bibbity Bobbity Boutique for hotel guests only to get made up as princess or knights. She said the hotel guests go there b4 any park guests are allowed to so they have the place to themselves. It is something they just started this summer & not sure how long it will last. She said you can do this same type of thing at Disney 365 & get made up like a rock star.
Another added bonus for staying onsite.


----------



## fidoprincess

Thanks for calling and posting nemofans. I guess that is why it is on the mm/early entry days. You must go at 7am. It sounds really fun. 

I found a little more information on the Disney 365 and they do a hairdo and makeup and the kids get to keep the make up in a little pouch. DD doesn't like makeup so we probably won't do it but I would love it if she would do the bbb. Not a chance there either. 

Here is a link for some more info I found.
http://www.laughingplace.com/News-ID10033630.asp

They have had this at WDW for a long time so there are lots of pictures too if you just search the bibbidi bobbidi boutique. There are two boy looks, one is the knight and you get a sword and shield, I think and the other is a "cool" rock star look for older boys who get their hair spiky and color streaked. 

Be thankful you have a boy! I saw some of the girls packages with princess dresses, shoes, etc.. and they run over $200! There is a whole thread about how to get your dress ahead of time and bring it to the appt..I guess I am lucky dd considers herself too "old"!


----------



## Nonsuch

pinner33 said:


> ...I was so amazed by the service and hotel that we ended up buying into the villas...


It's a DVC marketing comspiracy 
I was upgraded in December to a pool view, and looking out at the newly completed VGC wing started me thinking about buying...
Purchase was completed in January


----------



## nonzerosum

Has anyone ever requested the child sized robes that I've read are available.  Which "child size" are they?  Adult robes are in the closet, correct?

Also, I've seen a photo of child life vests near the pool.  Are these a rental or help yourself item?  Do they go quickly, or are there usually some available?

One more question....Which pool would you recommend for young kids who are confident in the water?  I've done a search on pool depths, but couldn't find any info.  Anyone know.  TIA


----------



## Craftsman Revival

nonzerosum said:


> Has anyone ever requested the child sized robes that I've read are available.  Which "child size" are they?  Adult robes are in the closet, correct?
> 
> Also, I've seen a photo of child life vests near the pool.  Are these a rental or help yourself item?  Do they go quickly, or are there usually some available?
> 
> One more question....Which pool would you recommend for young kids who are confident in the water?  I've done a search on pool depths, but couldn't find any info.  Anyone know.  TIA



Nonzerosum, the main pool is quite shallow, if I recall correctly.  I'm short (5'4) and I was able to "touch bottom" at all points in the main pool.  A little _too _shallow for my taste but I understand why they do it. Its a lovely pool...


----------



## fidoprincess

I found this information about the room configuration but it is before they added the new wing. It might help explain why people don't often get the room type they request unless they are asking for 2Qs: 

GUEST ROOMS
Disney's Grand Californian Hotel consists of 745 deluxe guest rooms.  36% feature a view of Disney's California Adventure Theme Park or pool, 14% with views of Downtown Disney and 50% with views of the city. 

39 Queen/Queens day bed 
477 Queen/Queens 
75 Kings 
154 Bunk Beds  
745 Total Rooms

ADA Rooms
15 Wheelchair accessible rooms 
8 Roll-in Showers

So only 1/2 the rooms have some kind of view. There are only 39 rooms with a daybed in the whole hotel, only 75 king beds! While there are more bunks, with only 154, odds are you will be getting a Q/Q room. Now I know for sure I am bringing an extra bed for the 5 of us.


----------



## Lisa S.

Are the pools at the GCH heated?  We're thinking of going in February and I know my son will want to go in the pool no matter how cold the outside temperature is - it would make me feel better if they're heated.  Thanks.


----------



## GoofyTraci

I had a question. I am a disneyland newbie. We are DVC members at WDW and are taking a disney cruise out of CA and want to know is DTD there like our DTD in WDW? Is there enough to do there for a couple of hours?


----------



## KCmike

There are plenty of shops (especially World of Disney) and places to eat at.  You can definitely spend a few hours at downtown disney.  My favorite thing at DTD is in the evening on weekends musicians come out and play all over the place.  It is wonderful.


----------



## Nonsuch

GoofyTraci said:


> I had a question. I am a disneyland newbie. We are DVC members at WDW and are taking a disney cruise out of CA and want to know is DTD there like our DTD in WDW? Is there enough to do there for a couple of hours?


Don't tell me you are coming to California and not going to Disneyland 
Walk through DTD and go to The Park


----------



## VallCopen

There is plenty to do, in my opinion.  My daughter and I love to spend time in DTD almost every day we are there, like the OP stated it is very nice in the evening to sit and listen to music while people watching.   Have you ever been to Disneyland?  You surely must visit for atleast one day if not two if you haven't.  I have never been to WDW but people say the experiences are totally different.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Just wanted to post this since a number of diser's stated that you can not pick up the F tickets at the hotel.

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Good Morning ,[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Just a note to let you know that we have  purchased your Fantasmic Premium Viewing tickets for August 19, 9:05 PM .Your Tickets will be waiting for you when you check in at the Grand Californian Hotel & Villas . [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]

[FONT=Book Antiqua, serif]_
Disneyland Resort 
Vacation Planning
714 300-7526 Option #2

_





[/FONT]


Jack


----------



## Disney-Kim

blackjackdelta said:


> Just wanted to post this since a number of diser's stated that you can not pick up the F tickets at the hotel.
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Good Morning ,[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Just a note to let you know that we have  purchased your Fantasmic Premium Viewing tickets for August 19, 9:05 PM .Your Tickets will be waiting for you when you check in at the Grand Californian Hotel & Villas . [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Book Antiqua, serif]_
> Disneyland Resort
> Vacation Planning
> 714 300-7526 Option #2
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> Jack



*How did you get the hotel to take care of it? or did you just call the # and tell them you would be at the hotel? thanks*


----------



## DianaSparrow

blackjackdelta said:


> Just wanted to post this since a number of diser's stated that you can not pick up the F tickets at the hotel.
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Good Morning ,[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Just a note to let you know that we have  purchased your Fantasmic Premium Viewing tickets for August 19, 9:05 PM .Your Tickets will be waiting for you when you check in at the Grand Californian Hotel & Villas . [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Book Antiqua, serif]_
> Disneyland Resort
> Vacation Planning
> 714 300-7526 Option #2
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> Jack



Fantasmic! tickets are given to the guest only when they are staying onsite and most importantly ordered through *Vacation Planning*.  If you order your tickets without going through Vacation Planning they have to picked-up at guest services at the front gate.

I love ordering through them, as well as making my dining reservations with them too, since when you check in, Vacation Planning provides you will a list of all your dining reservations! 

Have a great time Jack!  We'll be there in just two days!!!!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Disney-Kim said:


> *How did you get the hotel to take care of it? or did you just call the # and tell them you would be at the hotel? thanks*


 
I think it has to do with staying on site and using Vacation Planning. Just wanted to clarify that it can be done.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

DianaSparrow said:


> Fantasmic! tickets are given to the guest only when they are staying onsite and most importantly ordered through *Vacation Planning*. If you order your tickets without going through Vacation Planning they have to picked-up at guest services at the front gate.
> 
> I love ordering through them, as well as making my dining reservations with them too, since when you check in, Vacation Planning provides you will a list of all your dining reservations!
> 
> Have a great time Jack! We'll be there in just two days!!!!!


 
Thanks, 26 days and we will be there. I love the itinerary that they send you and the fantastic service.

Jack


----------



## HydroGuy

blackjackdelta said:


> Just wanted to post this since a number of diser's stated that you can not pick up the F tickets at the hotel.
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Good Morning ,[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Just a note to let you know that we have purchased your Fantasmic Premium Viewing tickets for August 19, 9:05 PM .Your Tickets will be waiting for you when you check in at the Grand Californian Hotel & Villas . [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> _[FONT=Book Antiqua, serif]Disneyland Resort [/FONT]_
> _[FONT=Book Antiqua, serif]Vacation Planning[/FONT]_
> _[FONT=Book Antiqua, serif]714 300-7526 Option #2[/FONT]_
> 
> [FONT=Book Antiqua, serif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> Jack


They told me the same thing. I can get the F! tickets at the GCH upon check-in.


----------



## nonzerosum

HydroGuy said:


> They told me the same thing. I can get the F! tickets at the GCH upon check-in.



I was also told this.


----------



## nunzia

nonzerosum said:


> I was also told this.



That is good to know..the last time I got the F! tickets..through Vacation Planning and staying at the the Grand, I had to pick them up at a window outside the park. Nice upgrade in service!


----------



## BigDogMom7

We just got home from a very hot week in a 1 BR at the GCV.  Last Friday and Saturday were over 95 degrees - too hot to stay in the parks!  

Misc. thoughts and observations:
1.  WOC is wonderful, but the lines to get fastpasses are ridiculous.  Fortunately, DLR guests (all of them, not just GCV) get priority in the fastpass lines from 9 to 9:30; after 9:30 the lines are long all day.  At 9:15 on Monday, there was NO line and we got blue fastpasses.  We arrived at 8 pm and were able to watch from the bridge on the way to Ariel's Grotto with only 1 row of people in front of us.

2.  If you are a light sleeper, the noise from (a) construction for the Little Mermaid ride and (b) WOC will bother you from 6 am until 11:45 pm if you are in a room facing California Adventure.  If I had it to do over, I would have switched rooms to a pool view after the first night (but my DH didn't want to move after getting all settled in).

3.  Gardenwalk had many empty store fronts and there were not many people there on Sunday afternoon; my DD16 said it was almost eerie.

4.  Get reservations if you want to eat at the Rainforest, unless you are willing to eat late!

5.  Toy Story Midway Mania stays open while WOC is on!  When there is a third showing of WOC (and there was a third one every single night, July 13-20), the park stays open until 11 am.  We got in line for TSMM at about 9:45 pm and managed to ride 3 times before they closed.  Between 10:30 and 11, it really was a walk on.  Fun ride, too!

6.  The pools at GCH were nice and warm - just the way we like it!  

7.  You cannot beat the location of the GCH - it is SO convenient to Downtown Disney, as well as CA and Disneyland.  

I'm debating whether to try my hand at a trip report, but just wanted to pass on some misc. tips while they are fresh on my mind.


----------



## jwwi

BigDogMom7,  
Thanks for sharing your observations.  I wish I would have checked out TSM at night.  I only rode the ride three times during my 5 days at the parks.  Every single time I waited for rope drop and went directly to the ride.  We made the mistake the first morning of waiting for rope drop near the front of the park, every single person that waited near the Little Mermaid construction rope drop arrived at the ride before us.  We didn't make that mistake again.  The silver lining was being able to ride Soarin during the first ride.  
We did have a park facing room at the GCH, not a villa but in the same wing.  I am not sure if it was due to the soundproof patio door, or 3rd floor location, but the noise never bothered us.  We loved the GCH, the pool and the very friendly CMs.  It was also nice to get into DCA for the WOC fastpass at 9:00.  I am somewhat surprised at how much I enjoyed our whole trip, I have been to WDW so many times, but I loved how close everything is at DLR.  I must add that the fireworks at DL were wonderful.


----------



## jwwi

BigDogMom7,  
Thanks for sharing your observations.  I wish I would have checked out TSM at night.  I only rode the ride three times during my 5 days at the parks.  Every single time I waited for rope drop and went directly to the ride.  We made the mistake the first morning of waiting for rope drop near the front of the park, every single person that waited near the Little Mermaid construction rope drop arrived at the ride before us.  We didn't make that mistake again.  The silver lining was being able to ride Soarin during the first ride.  
We did have a park facing room at the GCH, not a villa but in the same wing.  I am not sure if it was due to the soundproof patio door, or 3rd floor location, but the noise never bothered us.  We loved the GCH, the pool and the very friendly CMs.  It was also nice to get into DCA for the WOC fastpass at 9:00.  I am somewhat surprised at how much I enjoyed our whole trip, I have been to WDW so many times, but I loved how close everything is at DLR.  BTW the fireworks at DL were wonderful, did you see them?


----------



## Marilynbn

What are "Blue Fast passes"?

Marilyn


----------



## Golfing Goofy

Thanks for telling us about TSM, *BigDogMom7*!  We were there in June and that part of DCA was closed in the evenings before WOC. We never got a chance to ride TSM.  

Now, we will be sure to ride TSM the next time we go!    Thanks again.


Thanks for the info regarding the park view,* jwwi*.  I was wondering about the noise when we were there in June.  We had a standard view and were never in the room.  This time we will have a park view.   I am glad that there won't be much noise.


----------



## nunzia

Marilynbn said:


> What are "Blue Fast passes"?
> 
> Marilyn



These are World of Color fastpases that let you be in the blue section..


----------



## sierranevada

nunzia said:


> That is good to know..the last time I got the F! tickets..through Vacation Planning and staying at the the Grand, I had to pick them up at a window outside the park. Nice upgrade in service!



It is an upgrade in service - I think it started last year?  I remember being surprised when we check in last year that they had our F! tickets.  And count me as another person who loves Vacation Planning!!!!!!!!  And the itinerary they give you is a great souvenir!


----------



## PrincessIM

BunnieGene said:


> I don't have any real advice, but we did upgrade at check-in from standard view to standard view concierge in December...there was no price break...no regrets, though...concierge level is awesome!



We just got back and we were upgraded from a standard view to Downtown Disney view without asking.  It was great, we could watch the fireworks from our room.


----------



## Mom of a *Princess*

Has anyone shipped packages to the GCH prior to their visit? If so, how was your experience? 

I'm thinking of making some online purchases ( i.e. clothes) and having them shipped to the GCH just before we get there. Would GCH accept the packages? Who should I call to let them know I am planning to do this... Vaction Planning?

TIA.


----------



## funatdisney

BigDogMom7 said:


> 2.  If you are a light sleeper, the noise from (a) construction for the Little Mermaid ride and (b) WOC will bother you from 6 am until 11:45 pm if you are in a room facing California Adventure.  If I had it to do over, I would have switched rooms to a pool view after the first night (but my DH didn't want to move after getting all settled in).
> 
> 5.  Toy Story Midway Mania stays open while WOC is on!  When there is a third showing of WOC (and there was a third one every single night, July 13-20), the park stays open until 11 am.  We got in line for TSMM at about 9:45 pm and managed to ride 3 times before they closed.  Between 10:30 and 11, it really was a walk on.  Fun ride, too!



Thanks for the info! I especially liked the TSMM tip. I just love that ride.


----------



## judben821

Sorry if this has been brought up before...

Is there a pool bar at this hotel?  I can't find any pictures of one, so I'm wondering if maybe they don't have one like all the disney hotels in Fl.

Thanks!


----------



## blackjackdelta

judben821 said:


> Sorry if this has been brought up before...
> 
> Is there a pool bar at this hotel? I can't find any pictures of one, so I'm wondering if maybe they don't have one like all the disney hotels in Fl.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I know you can order drinks from the pool cabana area but have not seen a pool bar.

Jack


----------



## franandaj

judben821 said:


> Sorry if this has been brought up before...
> 
> Is there a pool bar at this hotel?  I can't find any pictures of one, so I'm wondering if maybe they don't have one like all the disney hotels in Fl.
> 
> Thanks!



It is located right next to the entrance to Whitewater snacks, but they deliver to your lounge chair.  I suppose you could order at the bar as well.


----------



## mika911

Have non-DVC members been able to book villa rooms at the Californian yet?

I sure hope I have the opportunity to stay in one someday.


----------



## franandaj

So far from what I hear, DVC members can't even get all the rooms they want, so not sure how much if any will be opened for cash ressies.  I bet the rules are different from FL and it sounds like they are booked solid.  Probably renting would be the only option.


----------



## kerickson

mika911 said:


> Have non-DVC members been able to book villa rooms at the Californian yet?
> 
> I sure hope I have the opportunity to stay in one someday.



Any rooms not yet declared into inventory will be avaialble as cash rooms, but I believe all VGC rooms have been declared given it's almost sold out.

Also, if a VGC member trades out of the system to use their points to book a cruise, adventures by disney, RCI, or DLH or PPH, those points will convert into cash ressies to recoup the cost.  I've heard quite a few members on this board comment that they couldn't book VGC so they booked at the DLH or PPH...  Given the small number of rooms, cash ressies will be rare but they will happen.  Does anyone know the cash rates?  I haven't seen anything published like they have for the WDW villas.


----------



## blackjackdelta

mika911 said:


> Have non-DVC members been able to book villa rooms at the Californian yet?
> 
> I sure hope I have the opportunity to stay in one someday.


 
We have. We will be in a 1 bedroom 8/15-8/21.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

kerickson said:


> Any rooms not yet declared into inventory will be avaialble as cash rooms, but I believe all VGC rooms have been declared given it's almost sold out.
> 
> Also, if a VGC member trades out of the system to use their points to book a cruise, adventures by disney, RCI, or DLH or PPH, those points will convert into cash ressies to recoup the cost. I've heard quite a few members on this board comment that they couldn't book VGC so they booked at the DLH or PPH... Given the small number of rooms, cash ressies will be rare but they will happen. Does anyone know the cash rates? I haven't seen anything published like they have for the WDW villas.


 
When I checked at 7 month's out from our Aug date a 1 bedroom was $1010/night cash if available.

Jack


----------



## sierranevada

mika911 said:


> Have non-DVC members been able to book villa rooms at the Californian yet?
> 
> I sure hope I have the opportunity to stay in one someday.



We have twice - 12/13 - 12/17/2009 and 6/20 - 6/24/2010 - both times in a 2 bdrm.  We only got one night on the June ressie when I first called in Nov so waitlisted the other nights and one by one they cleared - last one clearing in Mid-Feb


----------



## BunnieGene

PrincessIM said:


> We just got back and we were upgraded from a standard view to Downtown Disney view without asking.  It was great, we could watch the fireworks from our room.



How nice for you!

Also, the last couple of times we stayed there we also received an itinerary on check-in...but hadn't used vacation planning to make our dining reservations...this was concierge level, but it was something new.


----------



## Golfing Goofy

BunnieGene said:


> Also, the last couple of times we stayed there we also received an itinerary on check-in...but hadn't used vacation planning to make our dining reservations...this was concierge level, but it was something new.




Something else that is new is that the concierge called us prior to our trip in June.  We have never received a call from them before.   They called to see if we needed help making any plans.  I don't know if they have done that before??? 

 (I haven't read this whole thread...maybe someone else mentioned this... if so, sorry. )


----------



## PrincessIM

nonzerosum said:


> Has anyone ever requested the child sized robes that I've read are available.  Which "child size" are they?  Adult robes are in the closet, correct?
> 
> Also, I've seen a photo of child life vests near the pool.  Are these a rental or help yourself item?  Do they go quickly, or are there usually some available?
> 
> One more question....Which pool would you recommend for young kids who are confident in the water?  I've done a search on pool depths, but couldn't find any info.  Anyone know.  TIA



The life vests are first come but we never had a problem getting one.  There were more than enough.


----------



## funatdisney

Golfing Goofy said:


> Something else that is new is that the concierge called us prior to our trip in June.  We have never received a call from them before.   They called to see if we needed help making any plans.  I don't know if they have done that before???
> 
> (I haven't read this whole thread...maybe someone else mentioned this... if so, sorry. )



It has been a long time since I have stayed at concierge level room at the GCH, but I do remember a CM from concierge calling me to offer assistance with my plans. I said, "yes" and was able to reserve the chef's table for the Napa Rose. I guess they don't always do that, but concierge was able to do that for us. That was one fun meal and we closed the place down.  Ahh fond memories.

I now stay at the VGC and cook my own meals.


----------



## KCmike

Here are some recent shots I took.  I hope you all enjoy.

High in the rafters....not really.






Third floor lobby


----------



## ipdenc

KCmike- love your pics! We are staying there in Sept. for the 1st time and we are so excited!  Your pictures makes the waiting seem easier!  Thanks!


----------



## lffam

blackjackdelta said:


> I think it has to do with staying on site and using Vacation Planning. Just wanted to clarify that it can be done.
> 
> Jack



is vacation panning available to anyone staying onsite? we have rented points and are in a 2 bed villa in september. ?


----------



## monami7

I know it says this somewhere but I was wondering where the Bunk Bed rooms are? 
Thanks


----------



## Nonsuch

monami7 said:


> I know it says this somewhere but I was wondering where the Bunk Bed rooms are?


Different bed types are spread throughout the hotel.  I have not seen a listing or floorplan showing the type of beds in each room. If a the information is available, I hope someone could post it


----------



## Funball

Hey trip planners!!!!

I  still have park maps for Disneyland and DCA !!


----------



## blackjackdelta

lffam said:


> is vacation panning available to anyone staying onsite? we have rented points and are in a 2 bed villa in september. ?


 
Yes it is.

Jack


----------



## KCmike

ipdenc said:


> KCmike- love your pics! We are staying there in Sept. for the 1st time and we are so excited!  Your pictures makes the waiting seem easier!  Thanks!



Thank you so much.  How about another?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

KCmike said:


> Thank you so much.  How about another?



Awesome!  Please keep them coming!  I especially love the pool pic since we will be spending one day almost entirely at the pool.


----------



## mom2dzb

Yes!  More pictures, please!


----------



## lffam

blackjackdelta said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Jack



Wow I didn't know that. How do you contact them? What can they organize for you? The villas are a bit of a splurge for us but you only live once I guess!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

lffam said:


> Wow I didn't know that. How do you contact them? What can they organize for you? The villas are a bit of a splurge for us but you only live once I guess!!


 
We are staying in the Villas in two weeks. I just called them and requested a number of reservatiions, they will tell you what ressies they can make (or email). You have to have your confirmation number and they will ask the name the reservation is under. Since then I have only emailed them back and forth. They will send you your personal itinerary for the trip. Alot of info is listed in the stickys.

*Vacation Planning Office
*1-714/300-7520 (for guests staying at the Disneyland Resort Hotels)
Or email them at vacationplanning@disneyonline.com 


Jack


----------



## mika911

Does anyone know if any "special treats," you can ask to have in your room at arrival?

For example, at WDW, I had a white cake delivered to us on arrival day.

Anything like this at the Grand?

Thanks.


----------



## nunzia

mika911 said:


> Does anyone know if any "special treats," you can ask to have in your room at arrival?
> 
> For example, at WDW, I had a white cake delivered to us on arrival day.
> 
> Anything like this at the Grand?
> 
> Thanks.



Vacation Planning can help you with this also, I believe. We had a nice basket of chocolates/Mickey things delivered at one time. I used to have a list of available baskets but can't find it.
Oh wait..just found this..Looks like they have a new number to do this:

<<<Give a Magical Experience
Giving is one of the most magical experiences in the world. But finding the right gift for a birthday, anniversary or even just to say "congratulations" can be difficult. Often people don't even know where to begin.



That's where the Disney Dream Makers can help. When a loved one is visiting the Disneyland® Resort, you can give something from the heart to make the celebration extra special. With their expertise in enchantment, the Dream Makers can help you create a gift experience that your loved one will remember forever.



How the Dream Makers Make Magical Moments and More


Inspired by your ideas and desires, the Disney Dream Makers can help you create the perfect surprise gift for someone you love. The Dream Makers offer three different kinds of gifts: 



Personalized surprise gifts delivered to your Resort Hotel room 
A sensational celebration that takes over your loved one's Disneyland® Resort Hotel room 
A gift card for the experience of your choice 
Gifts Galore Brought to Special Locations


From princess tiaras to pirate booty and fairy favors, the Dream Makers can create gift baskets and bouquets brimming with Disney magic that will be delivered to your loved one's room at the Disneyland® Resort or one of our Good Neighbor Hotels. Each gift is based not just on the occasion, but also on the recipient's interests and favorite Disney characters, and includes a card message from you. Just call the Dream Makers and they will help you choose the most magical gift for the occasion!



Sensational Resort Room Celebrations


The Dream Makers can also arrange for a celebration that takes over your loved one's Resort room with decorations and gifts for birthdays, anniversaries, or just to say "Welcome!" Imagine your loved one's surprise to discover an exclusive bash just waiting on the other side of the resort room door. Select from spectacular options for imaginative gift experiences. It will appear as if Mickey and the Gang have prepared the room themselves! (Offer exclusive to Guests staying at a Disneyland Resort Hotel.)



Give the Convenience of a Disney Gift Card


A Disney Gift Card is a convenient way to give an experience that can be scheduled at the recipient's leisure. Whether it's dinner at Napa Rose or a princess makeover at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, it's a wonderful way to give a magical moment that your loved one can arrange at any point during a Disneyland® Resort getaway. You can even tuck a gift card in one of our gift baskets to add an extra bit of magic. 

Call the Dream Makers to purchase a personalized gift card that will be available upon arrival. Or simply order a traditional gift card online. Both ways can create a magical memory that will last a lifetime! 



Call the Disney Dream Makers


If you can dream it, a Disney Dream Maker can do it! Call (714) 781-GIFT
(781-4438). Guests under age 18 must have parent or guardian permission to call.


With so many ways to celebrate, the possibilitiesand dreamsare endless! 

Call at least 72 hours in advance of your loved one's arrival at the Disneyland® Resort to ensure timely delivery.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## BunnieGene

Thank you so much for  the pics KCmike


----------



## disney4metoo

If anyone can remember and has a moment on their next Grand Californian Hotel stay, please check the bed and find out the name and the style of the bed. I really want one of those beds! 
I called the Grand Californian directly but they were not too much help. They said they thought it might be Sealy, but no other name, etc. Thanks!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## blackjackdelta

KCmike said:


>


 
Iike that wide angle lens, Mike.

Jack


----------



## mvf-m11c

This might have been asked on this thread but here goes; for all the AP holders who book a room at the GCH on the AP website, does the prices on the website for the AP change a lot when it gets closer to the date or it often changes at random? I have book a standard room for $228 and I want to stay at the GCH for a second night, but when I checked on the website, the price is at $342 a night. Than when I called, they couldn't give me the same room price that I paid earlier. Should I wait until they have a room at a closer price rate or should I get the theme park view room for $282 a night with the AP discount?

My last question is that if I booked a theme park view room on the last night of our stay, would the CM at the lobby will give me an upgrade to the theme park view on the first night. I have read that they do give room upgrades if they are at max, but I doubt they would do that and I have to change rooms during my stay.


----------



## CrazyDuck

KCmike said:


>



This photo looks like it was shot outside of room 4002.  A standard view room that looks over the valet parking entrance.  not bad....  You can see in this picture why I like the 3rd floor... right outside your room the hallways are HUGE so mych so that they put chairs (and even another piano in this wing).  I stayed on the other end of the great hall in 3017 and 3018 and those are my favorite so far.  It's a pool view, but it has the chairs ourside the door.  it is also very close to the elevators (no endless tunnels) and you can hear the piano player at night until he closes up shop at around 9:30 pm...


----------



## nunzia

mvf-m11c said:


> This might have been asked on this thread but here goes; for all the AP holders who book a room at the GCH on the AP website, does the prices on the website for the AP change a lot when it gets closer to the date or it often changes at random? I have book a standard room for $228 and I want to stay at the GCH for a second night, but when I checked on the website, the price is at $342 a night. Than when I called, they couldn't give me the same room price that I paid earlier. Should I wait until they have a room at a closer price rate or should I get the theme park view room for $282 a night with the AP discount?
> 
> My last question is that if I booked a theme park view room on the last night of our stay, would the CM at the lobby will give me an upgrade to the theme park view on the first night. I have read that they do give room upgrades if they are at max, but I doubt they would do that and I have to change rooms during my stay.



I don't know about that..but really, you might want to check hotels.com. For Destination D I checked regular DL site, AP site and hotels.com and found the best deal at the DLH on hotels.com at $179.00. GCH was still too high for me for this trip for cash..I doubt my waiting list for a villa will come through. $282 for GCH sounds pretty cheap.


----------



## KCmike

blackjackdelta said:


> Iike that wide angle lens, Mike.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack.  Too bad it was just a rental.


----------



## KCmike

Here is one of my favorite shots.


----------



## fidoprincess

KCMike, I am getting so excited for our trip now that I am seeing all of your beautiful photos! 

I hope we get one of those rooms that overlooks the lobby with the wide hallway. Even though it has no view, it is a good spot to be close to everything including the elevators and no long winding halls to hike though.

Did you ever find your pics of the room with the daybed? I am going to call again tomorrow to "remind" them of our request and we decided to drive down the night before and stay somewhere else so we can check into GCH early to increase our odds of getting the daybed! (Plus miss some of the LA traffic...)

I should start getting some stuff together because all of the sudden it is closer than I thought. Thanks for all of the pics. They are really great!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

KCmike, thank you for your great photos and posting the extra pool shot for me.  

FYI, I just called and reserved a cabana for Sept. 5th (the day of the 1/2 marathon).  I thought it wasn't possible to book them until 30 days out, but maybe that rule has changed.  DH and I plan on hanging out at the pool for the bulk of the day with our DDs and my DM and DF following our run, so we're splurging on a place to call "home" for the day when by the pool.  Interestingly, I thought you couldn't book the 1/2 day cabana use until 2 weeks before the date, but it also sounds like that would have been an option.  I went with a full day so DF and DM can take our DDs down to the pool while DH and I get cleaned up after the run.  We'll then head over to GK for a little (or a lot of! ) lunch and then spend the bulk of the afternoon back at the cabana.  I like that it has a little safe so we can just bring everything we might want down from the room.


----------



## mvf-m11c

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> FYI, I just called and reserved a cabana for Sept. 5th (the day of the 1/2 marathon).  I thought it wasn't possible to book them until 30 days out, but maybe that rule has changed.  DH and I plan on hanging out at the pool for the bulk of the day with our DDs and my DM and DF following our run, so we're splurging on a place to call "home" for the day when by the pool.  Interestingly, I thought you couldn't book the 1/2 day cabana use until 2 weeks before the date, but it also sounds like that would have been an option.  I went with a full day so DF and DM can take our DDs down to the pool while DH and I get cleaned up after the run.  We'll then head over to GK for a little (or a lot of! ) lunch and then spend the bulk of the afternoon back at the cabana.  I like that it has a little safe so we can just bring everything we might want down from the room.



Have a fun time in the cabana during your stay. It sounds so exciting for your trip next month and hope you enjoy a magical time.

Also 3TinksAndAnEeyore, I have got a standard room at $228 on Friday on Oct. 1 -2 and now my DA would like to stay another night at the GCH from Oct. 2 - 3, but the standard room right now with my AP discount is at $342 and right now the the cheapest room with the AP is the theme park view room for $282. You said in a past post to me on this thread that I should just book it. But my question is that I do not want to move to another room from the standard and move into the theme park view room unless you think that the GCH CM would upgrade my room to the theme park view room?


----------



## KCmike

fidoprincess said:


> KCMike, I am getting so excited for our trip now that I am seeing all of your beautiful photos!
> 
> I hope we get one of those rooms that overlooks the lobby with the wide hallway. Even though it has no view, it is a good spot to be close to everything including the elevators and no long winding halls to hike though.
> 
> Did you ever find your pics of the room with the daybed? I am going to call again tomorrow to "remind" them of our request and we decided to drive down the night before and stay somewhere else so we can check into GCH early to increase our odds of getting the daybed! (Plus miss some of the LA traffic...)
> 
> I should start getting some stuff together because all of the sudden it is closer than I thought. Thanks for all of the pics. They are really great!



Hope my wife and son forgive me as I show a dirty room and the daybed with him sleeping on it.  












Wider second shot





We had a standard room (#3105) and it had a view of the DL Hotel, Front area of cars pulling into the hotel, and Paradise Pier.

A side note there is also a nice viewing area of the pool up on the top floor sort of a terrace that I wasn't aware of.  There is also an outside fireplace that was a nice surprise.  I have pictures of both as I will have to download them to photobucket.  That will be my next installment.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

mvf-m11c said:


> Have a fun time in the cabana during your stay. It sounds so exciting for your trip next month and hope you enjoy a magical time.



Thanks!  I think it will work out well since:

a) We will likely be exhausted and lounging and swimming should be about our speed.
b) My parents (especially my DF) are more enjoy a resort and relaxation people than hang out at DL kind of people.  I know, I know...
c) We have Deluxe APs that aren't good on Saturday and Sunday that weekend.  We do have GAD vouchers we plan to use on Saturday, though.



mvf-m11c said:


> Also 3TinksAndAnEeyore, I have got a standard room at $228 on Friday on Oct. 1 -2 and now my DA would like to stay another night at the GCH from Oct. 2 - 3, but the standard room right now with my AP discount is at $342 and right now the the cheapest room with the AP is the theme park view room for $282. You said in a past post to me on this thread that I should just book it. But my question is that I do not want to move to another room from the standard and move into the theme park view room unless you think that the GCH CM would upgrade my room to the theme park view room?




The $282 is a really good rate, especially for a view room.  I just took a look at the AP availability calendar and it's kind of strange that the view room is LESS expensive than the standard!  Who would have guessed?   Especially since it's less over the weekend and then pops back up in price for a Sunday night.  As for being upgraded, DH and I have stayed at the DLH twice and at the GCH once.  We were upgraded to a pool view and a DTD view on our two stays at the DLH.  We booked a standard room and got a standard room (nice view of the roof with a tiny peek of the pool if you stood and tilted your head just right) when we booked at the GCH.

I've heard it mentioned a few times from people who have received unasked for upgrades that a) they went during slow times (and the availability at all three resort hotels in all but one category at DLH indicates this is probably a slow time) and b) they booked well in advance.  Both of those factors would make sense with the two times we received an upgrade.  The DLH trips were booked about 3-4 months in advance at relatively slower, mid-week times and the GCH trip was booked about six weeks in advance over a busy weekend. 

If I were in your same position, I would probably go for the one extra day in a standard room knowing that chances are I would need to be moved (but hold a tiny little flicker of hope they might keep us in the view room for our entire trip).  I would probably ask on Saturday afternoon or Sunday morning if they would consider letting you keep your existing room.  After all, it would be less cleaning for them then having to move you to a completely new room for one night.  

For our Labor Day weekend trip where all three hotels are completely booked on the Friday and Saturday nights of our stay,  I'm just hoping we don't end up in a converted closet.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

KCmike said:


> A side note there is also a nice viewing area of the pool up on the top floor sort of a terrace that I wasn't aware of.  There is also an outside fireplace that was a nice surprise.  I have pictures of both as I will have to download them to photobucket.  That will be my next installment.



Yeah!    Another great idea to add to our Sunday "non-park" day.  I think that would be fun to do in the evening after dinner.


----------



## KCmike

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> KCmike, thank you for your great photos and posting the extra pool shot for me.
> 
> Your welcome.  Hope you have a great visit.  I'll try to keep you excited with a few more down the road.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Most of the folks on the boards are not even close to my age but I found the senior discount to be better than virtually all the rates even the specials.

Jack


----------



## mvf-m11c

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> The $282 is a really good rate, especially for a view room.  I just took a look at the AP availability calendar and it's kind of strange that the view room is LESS expensive than the standard!  Who would have guessed?   Especially since it's less over the weekend and then pops back up in price for a Sunday night.  As for being upgraded, DH and I have stayed at the DLH twice and at the GCH once.  We were upgraded to a pool view and a DTD view on our two stays at the DLH.  We booked a standard room and got a standard room (nice view of the roof with a tiny peek of the pool if you stood and tilted your head just right) when we booked at the GCH.
> 
> I've heard it mentioned a few times from people who have received unasked for upgrades that a) they went during slow times (and the availability at all three resort hotels in all but one category at DLH indicates this is probably a slow time) and b) they booked well in advance.  Both of those factors would make sense with the two times we received an upgrade.  The DLH trips were booked about 3-4 months in advance at relatively slower, mid-week times and the GCH trip was booked about six weeks in advance over a busy weekend.
> 
> If I were in your same position, I would probably go for the one extra day in a standard room knowing that chances are I would need to be moved (but hold a tiny little flicker of hope they might keep us in the view room for our entire trip).  I would probably ask on Saturday afternoon or Sunday morning if they would consider letting you keep your existing room.  After all, it would be less cleaning for them then having to move you to a completely new room for one night.
> 
> For our Labor Day weekend trip where all three hotels are completely booked on the Friday and Saturday nights of our stay,  I'm just hoping we don't end up in a converted closet.



Thank you for your suggestions. 

It would be a risk to wait the next couple of weeks and wait and see if the AP website gives a new price for the standard price. But in the next couple of days, I will possibly go with the park view for Saturday to Sunday and stay 2 nights at the GCH. I'm having thoughts of not getting the upgrade of the standard to the park view for Friday, but I will ask and see if the lobby CMs will let me do that or not. You are right that it is not as expensive as the other rooms prices on the DL website and the other websites, but to get a theme park view for that price is good and during Gay Days week.


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you for your suggestions.
> 
> It would be a risk to wait the next couple of weeks and wait and see if the AP website gives a new price for the standard price. But in the next couple of days, I will possibly go with the park view for Saturday to Sunday and stay 2 nights at the GCH. I'm having thoughts of not getting the upgrade of the standard to the park view for Friday, but I will ask and see if the lobby CMs will let me do that or not. You are right that it is not as expensive as the other rooms prices on the DL website and the other websites, but to get a theme park view for that price is good and during Gay Days week.



The Gays Days rate is $225 per night...Just putting it out there


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

blackjackdelta said:


> Most of the folks on the boards are not even close to my age but I found the senior discount to be better than virtually all the rates even the specials.
> 
> Jack



But we all know you're young at heart!  



mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you for your suggestions.
> 
> It would be a risk to wait the next couple of weeks and wait and see if the AP website gives a new price for the standard price. But in the next couple of days, I will possibly go with the park view for Saturday to Sunday and stay 2 nights at the GCH. You are right that it is not as expensive as the other rooms prices on the DL website and the other websites, but to get a theme park view for that price is good and during Gay Days week.



Actually, given that it's Gay Days that week, I'm surprised it's not booking up more already now that it's only two months out.  I thought that week was generally pretty busy.  

What I found when they dropped the price on one of the nights of our four night stay was that we could not re-book for just that one day, but that was mostly because the hotel had completely booked out for the night of 9/4.  The CM I spoke with said that if there were cancellations and the dates of our entire stay opened up and the price was better, we could call back and re-book at the better price.  I think there might be a $25 change fee.  It's been a moot point for my own stay as the hotels get more and more booked up over those nights.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> The Gays Days rate is $225 per night...Just putting it out there



Where on the website says that the price for the GCH? That would be nice.


----------



## fidoprincess

KCMike, Thanks so much for posting the daybed room! It looks perfect for us and actually looks as big, if not bigger, than our usual DLH room with the daybed. Plus it has a nice balcony! I thought they would take out the table and chairs and put the daybed there so I am thrilled to see that you get both. 

Don't worry about the mess, I am just so happy to see an actual picture. With those few tiny drawers, I don't know how 5 people wouldn't have a bit of a mess and your ds is cute sleeping like a rock. Didn't they make up the daybed for him though? I don't see any sheet on the bottom.

I just showed the girls and they are so excited. They already have it all planned out that DS has to have the daybed and they will take along the airbed or cots and put them in the space between the table and daybed so everyone has their own bed. 

I hope we are lucky enough to get that room type. It really is considerably bigger than the other rooms and will suit us well. If we have to squeeze 5 of us into a 2Q room, it will not be good....I saw that the standard rooms are sold out for the day we arrive so maybe they will bump some other people up to a view and let us have the daybed room.

Thanks again and I am really enjoying all of your pics and your trip report on the other thread.


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> Where on the website says that the price for the GCH? That would be nice.



Go to gaydaysanaheim.com and scroll down to the bottom of the page and there is a link for discounted accomodations.  The code is on the page that pops up when you click on the link.


----------



## mvf-m11c

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Actually, given that it's Gay Days that week, I'm surprised it's not booking up more already now that it's only two months out.  I thought that week was generally pretty busy.
> 
> What I found when they dropped the price on one of the nights of our four night stay was that we could not re-book for just that one day, but that was mostly because the hotel had completely booked out for the night of 9/4.  The CM I spoke with said that if there were cancellations and the dates of our stay opened up and the price was better, we could call back and re-book at the better price.  I think there might be a $25 change fee.  It's been a moot point for my own stay as the hotels get more and more booked up over those nights.



I thought that when I saw that Gay Days was the first weekend of October, I thought the rooms at the DLR would sell out, but not right now. The standard room for the DLH on Saturday Oct. 2nd is already sold out, but the Oct. 1st is not sold out. It is going to be really interesting to see how the parks will be crowded during Gay Days and the first night of MHP.

I would assume that I add another night to my stay, I wont be charged of the adding fee. It said on the sheet that you do any changes or cancellation on your reservation, you will be charged $25 for each full cost of your stay.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Go to gaydaysanaheim.com and scroll down to the bottom of the page and there is a link for discounted accomodations.  The code is on the page that pops up when you click on the link.



I found it, thank you franandaj.  But, is it only for the people who are participating for Gay Days or is it for everyone?


----------



## blackjackdelta

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> But we all know you're young at heart!


 
Thank you, that was very nice of you!

Jack


----------



## fidoprincess

KCMike, Dh wants me to ask you if you could hear car doors slamming all night from your room since it is above the entrance? From what I have read about the DTD rooms, the doors are heavy enough to block out most sounds so I am not concerned but thought I would check with you. Thanks again!

blackjackdelta, I think most of us here would agree that you are indeed young at heart and generous with your time helping answer so many questions! 

Just curious to know how exactly you were about to get a villa if you are not a DVC member. Did you buy from a member or were you able to book directly through GCH? If hotel, did you get a senior discount because I thought that I read the villas were over $1K/night? Sorry if this is inappropriate to ask but I was thinking of our next trip and after all the stressing over hoping we don't end up with a sleeping bag, it would be really nice to have a villa! I hope you have a wonderful trip. Just 2 more weeks....


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great my 500th post and I am now a DIS Veteran. 

I'm not going to talk about the Gay Days weekend discount on the GCH, I'm not going to bother of taking advantage of the discount. My question is if I add another night at the GCH and the price of a night is different than the one that I had already booked which the first night is at $228 and if I got the same room type as the first, the 2nd night would be at $342, would the DLR give me the same price for the same room? I would assume no. Because my DA wants to be in one room during our stay and don't have to move to another room the next day. Should I call GR about this situation?


----------



## blackjackdelta

fidoprincess said:


> KCMike, Dh wants me to ask you if you could hear car doors slamming all night from your room since it is above the entrance? From what I have read about the DTD rooms, the doors are heavy enough to block out most sounds so I am not concerned but thought I would check with you. Thanks again!
> 
> blackjackdelta, I think most of us here would agree that you are indeed young at heart and generous with your time helping answer so many questions!
> 
> Just curious to know how exactly you were about to get a villa if you are not a DVC member. Did you buy from a member or were you able to book directly through GCH? If hotel, did you get a senior discount because I thought that I read the villas were over $1K/night? Sorry if this is inappropriate to ask but I was thinking of our next trip and after all the stressing over hoping we don't end up with a sleeping bag, it would be really nice to have a villa! I hope you have a wonderful trip. Just 2 more weeks....


 
No discount on the Villas, we rented points and the member checks for availability and makes the reservation. We paid through paypal and got a services receipt and about 3 weeks later got a confirmation letter from the member with the DVC logo and our names. We booked at the 7 month window. A little paranoid with a chunk of $$$ going to someone I do not know. I was able to check on the reservation through V.P when we made other reservations and you are right, the 1 bedroom was over 1K a night without the taxes. I always like to try something new and different. So ask away anytime or send me a PM if you have questions that you do not want to post. Many people do.

Jack


----------



## quiltymom

Thanks for all the info.  We'll be staying in the Villas the nights of 8/9-10, courtesy of a friend who is graciously renting us her points.  We are so looking forward to our stay!

I have one question that I didn't see answered:  are the cinnamon rolls at Whitewater the same as the ones sold at the Main Street bakery?  If so, then that will be one less thing to have to do first thing in the morning.

Thanks!


----------



## nunzia

quiltymom said:


> Thanks for all the info.  We'll be staying in the Villas the nights of 8/9-10, courtesy of a friend who is graciously renting us her points.  We are so looking forward to our stay!
> 
> I have one question that I didn't see answered:  are the cinnamon rolls at Whitewater the same as the ones sold at the Main Street bakery?  If so, then that will be one less thing to have to do first thing in the morning.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know about that. but I'll tell you my DH feels his visit is not complete until he has one of those gigantuous things at WWS.


----------



## fidoprincess

Oh Jack, you were really lucky then! I heard it is almost impossible to get the villas going that route because they are so in demand by the owners. I REALLY hope you have a wonderful time, especially spending that kind of money, but I am sure the rest of your crew love you to pieces!! Are you staying for a whole week? 

 I can understand being nervous about sending the money through paypal. We rented for Hawaii through VRBO and until I put the key in the door and it opened, I was a nervous wreck. Be careful though! That worked out so well for us that we did it for 7 years in a row-lol. You might get hooked and buy....then you can rent me points! I'd love to see that new Hawaii VC too.

Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## fidoprincess

mvf-m11c, I forgot to add that many people take advantage of the gay day rate. They don't quiz you about being gay and people say the park is so fun at that time.  

We have often added extra nights and the rate is what it is. Say you already have the one or more nights for $200ish and add the extra night for $300, that is what they will charge you. If it is the same room "type" you just ask them to link your reservations together (since you now have 2) and they will not make you move. One time we had a "bad" castmember who insisted I had to come down and check out and back in but we just ignored her and it was all fine. If the extra night is a different type, you will probably have to move (unless they are not full and they generously give you an upgrade) and that is a pain because you are basically without a room from 11-3 (and that is if your room is ready at the promised time, often it is later, like 5.) You can keep checking the rate and if it goes lower for the added night, they will change the rate by cancelling the first one and rebooking a new one but again, make sure that you remind them to link your reservations together.

I am so MAD at myself because I know all of this and for years have said to book all the nights you might possibly want because you can always cancel some but here I am in the same boat as you again. I want to add one night but we did the "stay for 3 get 2 free" and can't add to the package. Just booking one night, the rate is $400ish. If I could do 2 nights, it goes down to $200ish per night-ack! 

So, we are staying our first night off property just because we will be able to check in early to hopefully get the room type we want and to have the whole day at DL instead of having that be a driving day. We have a 7-8 hour drive and can't leave until 6ish on Sunday night so we will get there really late. Still it is so worth it to have the whole day at DL AND miss the awful LA traffic. Right now I have reservations at Desert Inn and also Embassy Suites trying to decide between the two.


----------



## blackjackdelta

fidoprincess said:


> Oh Jack, you were really lucky then! I heard it is almost impossible to get the villas going that route because they are so in demand by the owners. I REALLY hope you have a wonderful time, especially spending that kind of money, but I am sure the rest of your crew love you to pieces!! Are you staying for a whole week?
> 
> I can understand being nervous about sending the money through paypal. We rented for Hawaii through VRBO and until I put the key in the door and it opened, I was a nervous wreck. Be careful though! That worked out so well for us that we did it for 7 years in a row-lol. You might get hooked and buy....then you can rent me points! I'd love to see that new Hawaii VC too.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your help.


 
We are staying the week, will be headed back home on the 21st. Unfortunately you are right about the popularity. Still thinking about buying, we will see after we return. As with many others we are all here to help, my opinions are sometimes a bit off bubble.

Jack


----------



## mvf-m11c

fidoprincess said:


> mvf-m11c, I forgot to add that many people take advantage of the gay day rate. They don't quiz you about being gay and people say the park is so fun at that time.
> 
> We have often added extra nights and the rate is what it is. Say you already have the one or more nights for $200ish and add the extra night for $300, that is what they will charge you. If it is the same room "type" you just ask them to link your reservations together (since you now have 2) and they will not make you move. One time we had a "bad" castmember who insisted I had to come down and check out and back in but we just ignored her and it was all fine. If the extra night is a different type, you will probably have to move (unless they are not full and they generously give you an upgrade) and that is a pain because you are basically without a room from 11-3 (and that is if your room is ready at the promised time, often it is later, like 5.) You can keep checking the rate and if it goes lower for the added night, they will change the rate by cancelling the first one and rebooking a new one but again, make sure that you remind them to link your reservations together.
> 
> I am so MAD at myself because I know all of this and for years have said to book all the nights you might possibly want because you can always cancel some but here I am in the same boat as you again. I want to add one night but we did the "stay for 3 get 2 free" and can't add to the package. Just booking one night, the rate is $400ish. If I could do 2 nights, it goes down to $200ish per night-ack!
> 
> So, we are staying our first night off property just because we will be able to check in early to hopefully get the room type we want and to have the whole day at DL instead of having that be a driving day. We have a 7-8 hour drive and can't leave until 6ish on Sunday night so we will get there really late. Still it is so worth it to have the whole day at DL AND miss the awful LA traffic. Right now I have reservations at Desert Inn and also Embassy Suites trying to decide between the two.



Thank fidoprincess for the information, this is what I was searching for all along and it will help me plan a better stay at the GCH.

I hope everything goes well for you during your trip.


----------



## fidoprincess

You're welcome but I just saw a bunch of posts saying you are not to take advantage of the gay days rate unless you are participating so sorry I gave you misinformation. I guess that is a "new" rule because I know people that have used the rate in the past with no worries. 

Remember too that you need to keep checking the rate for the hotel and call right away if it goes lower. Historically the rate often goes lower about 10 days ahead if they are not sold out. Good luck!


----------



## DisneyJewel

but won't be at GCH for a few days because we are road-tripping.  So psyched to stay at GCH, this thread (and others) have been enormously helpful.  We can't wait!  And we have our LGMH!


----------



## mvf-m11c

fidoprincess said:


> You're welcome but I just saw a bunch of posts saying you are not to take advantage of the gay days rate unless you are participating so sorry I gave you misinformation. I guess that is a "new" rule because I know people that have used the rate in the past with no worries.
> 
> Remember too that you need to keep checking the rate for the hotel and call right away if it goes lower. Historically the rate often goes lower about 10 days ahead if they are not sold out. Good luck!



Thanks fidoprincess for the information.

It's np, Sherry E mention that the resort will ask if I am participating Gay Days week in October. It will just be trouble if I got the discount and lie to the resort. They previous threads in the past saying they took advantage of it, but DL took it more serious after that.

I am still keeping track of all the days heading towards my trip and hope that DL will drop the price of the room. Right now when I checked the rates on the AP website, the park view went up so now the standard is the cheapest. (talk about a big change in just a few hours while the park view was $282 and now it is at $432.  Just like that the prices can go up or down anytime.


----------



## franandaj

fidoprincess said:


> You're welcome but I just saw a bunch of posts saying you are not to take advantage of the gay days rate unless you are participating so sorry I gave you misinformation. I guess that is a "new" rule because I know people that have used the rate in the past with no worries.



Just out of curiosity, how is "participating" defined?  I mean we're going (we have APs and are staying on DVC points so it doesn't matter), but we aren't buying tickets to any of the events because as two women, we aren't interested in a lot of boys drinking, we're just going for the atmosphere in the parks. We plan on having a nice dinner Saturday night after hanging out in DL Sat and then checking out DCA Sun and then going home.  We'll probably stop by the "exhibits" but other than that, we're not really "participating" other than wearing red shirts.


----------



## HydroGuy

We did not have a day bed, but other than that your room looked just like ours. Stuff all over the floor and beds awry! 


KCmike said:


> Hope my wife and son forgive me as I show a dirty room and the daybed with him sleeping on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wider second shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a standard room (#3105) and it had a view of the DL Hotel, Front area of cars pulling into the hotel, and Paradise Pier.
> 
> A side note there is also a nice viewing area of the pool up on the top floor sort of a terrace that I wasn't aware of. There is also an outside fireplace that was a nice surprise. I have pictures of both as I will have to download them to photobucket. That will be my next installment.


----------



## PrincessIM

fidoprincess said:


> KCMike, I am getting so excited for our trip now that I am seeing all of your beautiful photos!
> 
> I hope we get one of those rooms that overlooks the lobby with the wide hallway. Even though it has no view, it is a good spot to be close to everything including the elevators and no long winding halls to hike though.
> 
> Did you ever find your pics of the room with the daybed? I am going to call again tomorrow to "remind" them of our request and we decided to drive down the night before and stay somewhere else so we can check into GCH early to increase our odds of getting the daybed! (Plus miss some of the LA traffic...)
> 
> I should start getting some stuff together because all of the sudden it is closer than I thought. Thanks for all of the pics. They are really great!



You can also call two hours prior to your arrival to pre register.


----------



## kiwichicken

Hi all

This is my fist post on DisBoards after reading for weeks.  I am planning a family trip for July 2011.  The GCH won't accept any bookings after January 4 2011.  Does anyone know why, or when they will open new dates?  I have tried searching for info on the GCH site and here without success.

Thanks in advance.

kiwi


----------



## CrazyDuck

kiwichicken said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my fist post on DisBoards after reading for weeks.  I am planning a family trip for July 2011.  The GCH won't accept any bookings after January 4 2011.  Does anyone know why, or when they will open new dates?  I have tried searching for info on the GCH site and here without success.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> kiwi



probably because they didn't publish the 2011 rates yet... I forget when they publish them... I wanna say September, but don't quote me!

BTW welcome to the DIS!


----------



## Sherry E

fidoprincess said:


> You're welcome but I just saw a bunch of posts saying you are not to take advantage of the gay days rate unless you are participating so sorry I gave you misinformation. I guess that is a "new" rule because I know people that have used the rate in the past with no worries.
> 
> Remember too that you need to keep checking the rate for the hotel and call right away if it goes lower. Historically the rate often goes lower about 10 days ahead if they are not sold out. Good luck!





mvf-m11c said:


> Thanks fidoprincess for the information.
> 
> It's np, Sherry E mention that the resort will ask if I am participating Gay Days week in October. It will just be trouble if I got the discount and lie to the resort. They previous threads in the past saying they took advantage of it, but DL took it more serious after that.
> 
> I am still keeping track of all the days heading towards my trip and hope that DL will drop the price of the room. Right now when I checked the rates on the AP website, the park view went up so now the standard is the cheapest. (talk about a big change in just a few hours while the park view was $282 and now it is at $432.  Just like that the prices can go up or down anytime.





franandaj said:


> Just out of curiosity, how is "participating" defined?  I mean we're going (we have APs and are staying on DVC points so it doesn't matter), but we aren't buying tickets to any of the events because as two women, we aren't interested in a lot of boys drinking, we're just going for the atmosphere in the parks. We plan on having a nice dinner Saturday night after hanging out in DL Sat and then checking out DCA Sun and then going home.  We'll probably stop by the "exhibits" but other than that, we're not really "participating" other than wearing red shirts.



We established sometime last year that we could no longer allow threads or posts on the DIS that encouraged or otherwise promoted DIS-ers to purchase discounted hotel rooms or tickets through conventions/conferences - unless they were actually legitimately registered and attending the events surrounding those conferences/conventions, that is.

This came up after an issue in which a DIS-er (who was legitimately attending a homeschool conference) was selling GCH rooms from her group's pre-purchased block of rooms to people here on the DIS who were not attending the conference or were not registered.  That thread slipped through the cracks and it took a long time before we discovered she was selling.  First of all, there is no selling of any kind here on the DIS. Second, there were folks who agreed to show up at the conference momentarily, but inevitably you know people would try to bypass the conference just to get the discounted rooms and tickets.

So, because I guess there was a sudden surge of people making reservations for GCH rooms belonging to certain blocks (which belonged to groups who were attendees of the conference), Disney got suspicious and began calling everyone who had reservations to make sure they were "registered" members or attendees and that they were, indeed, attending.  Some of the DIS-ers were taken aback by having to answer the questions, and felt that the details were misrepresented to them in the beginning (by the DIS-er who initially posted).

It was just turning in to a mess, and we got rid of the thread.

So from that point on, we decided that it's for the best to not advertise or promote obtaining discount tickets or hotel rooms attached to any conferences or conventions to DIS-ers on this board.  It's basically something that Disney frowns upon, so we can't allow it.  People who are already planning to attend and are registered members will know about the tickets and hotel rooms.  (Some of our DIS-ers were legitimately already planning on attending the homeschool conference last year.  Others simply wanted the discounted GCH rooms.)  It's just easier for everyone that way.  I'm sure people will still do it - they will still get the discounted rooms and tickets from convention or conference websites even if they are not registered attendees, but we can't allow it to be promoted on here, i.e., "_Hey, everyone - come get discount tickets and hotel rooms from X convention site_!"

I, of all people, understand the urge and need for discounts and the desire to stay onsite or get cheaper tickets.  But I just wait for the random PIN codes that come in the mail, or the occasional deals DLR puts up on their website, or the AP hotel rates (when I can get another AP).  Plus, the more points I build up on my Disney Visa rewards, I can apply those to tickets or hotels.  So there are other ways to get discounts on things.


----------



## franandaj

Thanks for clarifying Sherry!


----------



## DmaxHawk

kiwichicken said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my fist post on DisBoards after reading for weeks.  I am planning a family trip for July 2011.  The GCH won't accept any bookings after January 4 2011.  Does anyone know why, or when they will open new dates?  I have tried searching for info on the GCH site and here without success.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> kiwi





CrazyDuck said:


> probably because they didn't publish the 2011 rates yet... I forget when they publish them... I wanna say September, but don't quote me!
> 
> BTW welcome to the DIS!




Duck, I think you're right. Last year I started planning a trip in September (09) for March (10) and they had their rates up. 


X2 on the welcome!


----------



## 23bw

disney4metoo said:


> If anyone can remember and has a moment on their next Grand Californian Hotel stay, please check the bed and find out the name and the style of the bed. I really want one of those beds!
> I called the Grand Californian directly but they were not too much help. They said they thought it might be Sealy, but no other name, etc. Thanks!



Did anyone find out about the beds at the GCH?   I want to know too. 
I had planned to look but it slipped my mind before we checked out during our last stay.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## CrazyDuck

That would be a great photo... if it was in focus!


----------



## tdashgirl

Awww KCMike - that is reminding me of the lovely piano music we could hear in our room in June


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just got off the phone and I just added a 2nd night on my stay at the GCH and got the same price as the first night at $228. Earlier, I called at least two times and earlier this week and I was hoping that the GCH CMs would give me the same price as the first night, but they wouldn't allow it and if I wanted to stay a 2nd night it would be at $342 a night. Than on my third try this week, I was about to get the park view room until I talked to this great CM that helped me today and she actually got me the price that I was hoping for than the other few tries. It was a long wait and it was worth it. We got the right price for the standard room and I am looking forward to our stay in October.


----------



## blackjackdelta

mvf-m11c said:


> I just got off the phone and I just added a 2nd night on my stay at the GCH and got the same price as the first night at $228. Earlier, I called at least two times and earlier this week and I was hoping that the GCH CMs would give me the same price as the first night, but they wouldn't allow it and if I wanted to stay a 2nd night it would be at $342 a night. Than on my third try this week, I was about to get the park view room until I talked to this great CM that helped me today and she actually got me the price that I was hoping for than the other few tries. It was a long wait and it was worth it. We got the right price for the standard room and I am looking forward to our stay in October.


 
That is great. Sometimes you just have to keep at it.

Jack


----------



## monami7

mvf-m11c said:


> I just got off the phone and I just added a 2nd night on my stay at the GCH and got the same price as the first night at $228. Earlier, I called at least two times and earlier this week and I was hoping that the GCH CMs would give me the same price as the first night, but they wouldn't allow it and if I wanted to stay a 2nd night it would be at $342 a night. Than on my third try this week, I was about to get the park view room until I talked to this great CM that helped me today and she actually got me the price that I was hoping for than the other few tries. It was a long wait and it was worth it. We got the right price for the standard room and I am looking forward to our stay in October.



was it a code?


----------



## blackjackdelta

Does anyone know what Vons I need to order from and what delivery address should I put in. It says the Villas are 92803. Is it considered business or residential.

Thanks

Jack


----------



## mvf-m11c

monami7 said:


> was it a code?



It was the AP discount. I booked a room back in early July when the standard room was at $228 and after that the price was set at $342 a night. But I called the GCH and I called at least three times if I could get the same price if I stay another night at the GCH. The third time was the charm.  That was really nice from that CM to go talk to her supervisors and override the decision of getting the discount for the standard for me during my stay in October. They said that all the standard rooms are all booked up, but when I checked out the AP website, they have the room still available. I didn't know why they would say something like that, but in the end I am happy of getting the room at the discount price.


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Does anyone know what Vons I need to order from and what delivery address should I put in. It says the Villas are 92803. Is it considered business or residential.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jack



I was told just to put in the address of the hotel. I would say Business. As for which Vons, I would just go to the Vons website and type in 92802 in the Zip.


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> I was told just to put in the address of the hotel. I would say Business. As for which Vons, I would just go to the Vons website and type in 92802 in the Zip.


 
Thanks Sal, I will give it a shot.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Thanks Sal, I will give it a shot.
> 
> Jack



Let me know what turns up


----------



## BunnieGene

mvf-m11c said:


> It was the AP discount. I booked a room back in early July when the standard room was at $228 and after that the price was set at $342 a night. But I called the GCH and I called at least three times if I could get the same price if I stay another night at the GCH. The third time was the charm.  That was really nice from that CM to go talk to her supervisors and override the decision of getting the discount for the standard for me during my stay in October. They said that all the standard rooms are all booked up, but when I checked out the AP website, they have the room still available. I didn't know why they would say something like that, but in the end I am happy of getting the room at the discount price.



Congrats! Enjoy your trip 

PS...does anyone know why my subscription to this thread keeps disappearing?


----------



## APX

Quick question, which type of room is best for 2 people staying for about a week? Money is not an option, just looking for a few opinions, I saw the site and the suites look pretty nice.


----------



## DmaxHawk

BunnieGene said:


> Congrats! Enjoy your trip
> 
> *PS...does anyone know why my subscription to this thread keeps disappearing?*




In what way?


----------



## DmaxHawk

APX said:


> Quick question, which type of room is best for 2 people staying for about a week? Money is not an option, just looking for a few opinions, I saw the site and the suites look pretty nice.



I would say it would depend on the relationship between the 2 people..


----------



## BunnieGene

DmaxHawk said:


> In what way?



Well, I make a post, click "instant notification" and I get thread update emails for a while. Also have a blue check on main page showing that I have subscribed to the thread. Then a day or two go by and I realize I haven't received any thread emails...I check the board and the blue check has disappeared and there are so many posts/updates that I didn't receive any notification....so weird, and doesn't happen with another big thread to which I have contributed/subscribed


----------



## Nonsuch

APX said:


> Quick question, which type of room is best for 2 people staying for about a week? Money is not an option, just looking for a few opinions, I saw the site and the suites look pretty nice.



The hotel suites only have one bathroom.
The best room for 2 people is a 1-bedroom villa, which has 2 bathrooms 
The villa also has a full kitchen, which is very handy 

Does "Money is not an option" mean "Money is no object" ?


----------



## DmaxHawk

BunnieGene said:


> Well, I make a post, click "instant notification" and I get thread update emails for a while. Also have a blue check on main page showing that I have subscribed to the thread. Then a day or two go by and I realize I haven't received any thread emails...I check the board and the blue check has disappeared and there are so many posts/updates that I didn't receive any notification....so weird, and doesn't happen with another big thread to which I have contributed/subscribed



Curious...I haven't run into this problem before..


----------



## fidoprincess

We are less than 2 weeks out and I called today to "gently" remind them of our request for a daybed room. (Remember we have 5 people including 2 adults and a 6 'tall 15 year old and 2 bigger 10 and 11 year old girls so I REALLY want beds for all of us.)  The CM was not overly friendly, not rude or anything but did not give me hope. She kept saying that it was noted on our reservation but there was no guarantee and the hotel is sold out for the day we arrive so basically don't count on it. 

Mysteriously, they also had that I requested a high floor but I never said that. As a matter of fact, I told the first CM that I was not going to ask for anything else, just the daybed room-lol. She kept asking me what we were celebrating and did I want balloons, etc..and I said No, just the daybed room.  When other people called this close, they were told what kind of room they were already assigned so I am kind of worried.  I said if we didn't get the daybed room, would they give us a bunkbed room thinking we "might" be able to make that work and she said no, just 2 queens. Do you think that is what we already are assigned?

So....again, I am wondering if anyone has tried the $20 trick at Disney Hotels like we do in Vegas? It would seem to me that if this was an acceptable or common practice, I would have read about it here? If you did use it successfully, how much did you "tip"?

We are going to drive down the night before checking in and stay close so we can get over there and check in early. I asked about calling to preregister and the CM said, "Oh, we don't do that."  What? I thought people here said they did it recently!

Anyway, right now we have ressie for both Embassy Suites or across the street at Desert Inn. Since we won't get there until 2am, I can't decide where to stay. Embassy is around $50 more but includes hot breakfast but I read that it is very crowded and not great plus it has double beds instead of queens. It will be easier to drive over to GC from here though. Desert Inn is cheaper and has queens but no breakfast and seems like it might be a pain parking and getting out of the lot in the am. Any opinions? 

Thanks for any help or ideas. (I know people think this is silly to worry about but we are there for 5 nights and no one wants to sleep on the floor. I am bringing alternate bedding but after seeing the daybed room pics above, I really want that room now!)


----------



## APX

DmaxHawk said:


> I would say it would depend on the relationship between the 2 people..



It's a  relationship 



Nonsuch said:


> The hotel suites only have one bathroom.
> The best room for 2 people is a 1-bedroom villa, which has 2 bathrooms
> The villa also has a full kitchen, which is very handy
> 
> Does "Money is not an option" mean "Money is no object" ?



Well, it's going to be a birthday/date/first visit type of deal. Though it's not the first visit for me at DLR.


----------



## Nonsuch

fidoprincess said:


> So....again, I am wondering if anyone has tried the $20 trick at Disney Hotels like we do in Vegas?


I have also wondered about tipping registration.  Registration can have a great influence on the quality of your stay, but is generally not a "tipping position" -- unlike Vegas, where every it seems acceptable (or required) to tip everyone.  You could just tuck the $20 in with your ID and credit card, and say "That's for you, if it's alright".



fidoprincess said:


> We are going to drive down the night before checking in and stay close so we can get over there and check in early.


Checking in early should help.  If Magic Morning is available, you should check in before MM starts and used you newly printed room keys.  You will receive keys even though a room will not have been assigned.  No matter when you check in, you will not know your room number until your room is ready (which could be 4PM).

Good Luck


----------



## PrincessIM

fidoprincess-I don't know why the CM said you couldn't preregister.  We did it two weeks ago.  I was looking over our confirmation (which came directly from dlr room reservations) a few days prior to leaving and noticed it on there.  _It says:  "Notice: In order to expedite the check in progress, we offer pre-registration service.  Simply call us at (714)300-7210 two hours before your arrival (on your arrival date)."_ 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## DmaxHawk

APX said:


> It's a  relationship
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's going to be a birthday/date/first visit type of deal. Though it's not the first visit for me at DLR.




Well then getting a room with 2 beds would be pointless, dontcha think?

If it's going to be for a week and if money is not an issue, I would say go big or go home.


----------



## APX

DmaxHawk said:


> Well then getting a room with 2 beds would be pointless, dontcha think?
> 
> If it's going to be for a week and if money is not an issue, I would say go big or go home.



So like someone else said, a Villa would be good? Might have to look at the site again and see what type of rooms there are again.


----------



## fidoprincess

Nonsuch, It is odd that no one posts about tipping at registration, isn't it? I think I did read somewhere along the lines that they are not allowed tips but I am going to try it anyway and see if it helps us get the right room. It's not a magic morning so we won't be there too early.  I will try to shoot for as early as we can. Heck if we pick the Desert Inn, I can walk over while the rest of them sleep in.

Did you have an opinion on where to stay the night before, Embassy Suites or Desert Inn?

PrincessIM, I KNOW that people have done this recently but I didn't have the number, etc. written down so I will take your info along with me and see if that helps. Does that phone number take you right to the front desk? 

When I called today the number I had on my paperwork hotel voucher was (714)635-2300 and it took a loooong time to get anyone to answer and when they did, I don't even know if she was at the Front Desk or not. She could look up my reservation though but never said what dept she was in. Thanks so much and I am writing that down to take with me! I'm sure having the right number will help a lot.

Thanks to both of you wishing me luck!


----------



## DmaxHawk

APX said:


> So like someone else said, a Villa would be good? Might have to look at the site again and see what type of rooms there are again.




If I was in your position, I would get a Villa, but thats me


----------



## fidoprincess

BunnieGene,
  When you get an email notice, it says "There may also be other replies, but you will not receive any more notifications until you visit the forum again." so if you don't click on the email link to the board, it won't send you any more emails. Maybe that is what is happening to you?


----------



## Nonsuch

fidoprincess said:


> Nonsuch, It is odd that no one posts about tipping at registration, isn't it? I think I did read somewhere along the lines that they are not allowed tips but I am going to try it anyway and see if it helps us get the right room. It's not a magic morning so we won't be there too early.  I will try to shoot for as early as we can. Heck if we pick the Desert Inn, I can walk over while the rest of them sleep in.
> 
> Did you have an opinion on where to stay the night before, Embassy Suites or Desert Inn?


I have no experience with either hotel.  Let everyone else sleep in:  you could drive to the Grand, register, and drive back.  You can leave your car in front of the hotel while you register


----------



## APX

DmaxHawk said:


> If I was in your position, I would get a Villa, but thats me



Do I have to make a call or something? I just tried to do a package deal on the site, but it didn't have the villa, only the artisan one and that was a extra 4grand!


----------



## Nonsuch

APX said:


> So like someone else said, a Villa would be good? Might have to look at the site again and see what type of rooms there are again.



A one-bedroom Villa is optimal for a couple.  The bedroom has a king bed, while the majority of hotel rooms have 2 queens.





Description of Villas (from earlier in this thread)


----------



## franandaj

APX said:


> Do I have to make a call or something? I just tried to do a package deal on the site, but it didn't have the villa, only the artisan one and that was a extra 4grand!



You would have to find a DVC member from whom you could rent the points, and it would be best to do it 11 months in advance as many people are not getting rooms at 7 months (if they don't own at VGC).  Depending on when you're going the price (in points) will vary, count on paying $10 per point or so...


----------



## Nonsuch

APX said:


> Do I have to make a call or something? I just tried to do a package deal on the site, but it didn't have the villa, only the artisan one and that was a extra 4grand!


Yes, you will need to call.  The Villas are Disney Vacation Club timeshares, but are available for cash reservations.


----------



## APX

Ah, i keep hearing about this DVC thing, anybody mind telling me more about it?

And looks like i'll be getting the artisan room.


----------



## franandaj

APX said:


> Ah, i keep hearing about this DVC thing, anybody mind telling me more about it?
> 
> And looks like i'll be getting the artisan room.



In a nutshell, it is Disney's timeshare.  I'm a fanatical DVC member, I own in CA and Florida.  I'm trying to get some funds so that I can buy more points at both locations.  I would suggest that you check out the DVC forum here and let some of the members tell you how much they love it.  It is too much to go into on this thread, but suffice to say it is a wonderful flexible program where you purchase points and can use them at no less than 10 resorts throughout the US.  You can use them at various times of the year in units of different sizes.

IMO, it was the best investment we ever made!


----------



## DmaxHawk

nonsuch said:


> yes, you will need to call.  The villas are disney vacation club timeshares, but are available for cash reservations.



x2


----------



## KCmike




----------



## DmaxHawk

Awesome pic Mike, you're making me want to go back really bad..


----------



## KCmike

CrazyDuck said:


> That would be a great photo... if it was in focus!



I know.  I had a couple where the lens was picking up something in the foreground and it made me sick that I missed the shot.  This one was just a flat out miss on my part.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Speaking of things being out of focus..


----------



## Nonsuch

APX said:


> Ah, i keep hearing about this DVC thing, anybody mind telling me more about it?



This thread should keep you busy:
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners Group
3112 posts over 208 pages


----------



## APX

Nonsuch said:


> This thread should keep you busy:
> The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners Group
> 3112 posts over 208 pages



Thankfully i'm a very fast reader/scanner.


----------



## Nonsuch

APX said:


> And looks like i'll be getting the artisan room.



Request an Artisan with a King bed 

You should also be able to add Concierge Services to an Artisan Suite


----------



## blackjackdelta

Since the DVC rooms most likely will not be available on a cash basis due to their popularity you may want to go the rental route I did.

Jack


----------



## BunnieGene

fidoprincess said:


> BunnieGene,
> When you get an email notice, it says "There may also be other replies, but you will not receive any more notifications until you visit the forum again." so if you don't click on the email link to the board, it won't send you any more emails. Maybe that is what is happening to you?



Maybe... I feel like I always click on the link, but maybe I miss it sometimes...


----------



## DmaxHawk

BunnieGene said:


> Maybe... I feel like I always click on the link, but maybe I miss it sometimes...




I get my emails on my blackberry. The way I do it is I delete the email as soon as I get it so if another person posts, I'll get another email, then when I get back home, I'll log on here and see whats up.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## APX

Oh yeah, I had another question, it's mainly for this hotel and PP, does anybody have pictures of the arcades or been in it and played some of the games? (Yes, I am a gamer, I may want something to do at night if we're waiting for something.  )


----------



## DmaxHawk

APX said:


> Oh yeah, I had another question, it's mainly for this hotel and PP, does anybody have pictures of the arcades or been in it and played some of the games? (Yes, I am a gamer, I may want something to do at night if we're waiting for something.  )




Good question, I forgot to into it last time we were there. I would also like to know what they look like and what they have.


----------



## KCmike

Hope I haven't already posted this.  I'm too tired to look back.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

KCmike said:


> Hope I haven't already posted this.  I'm too tired to look back.



Nice shot!  I like that one!  It's definitely a new one.  I think DD7 will really like the slide.  Last time we stayed at the GCH she was too little to go on it.  

Did you happen to get any close up shots of the cabanas while you were there?


----------



## KCmike

Sorry no cabana shots.  Here is my shot for today.  Also we went into the arcade but it wasn't nothing to write home about.


----------



## funatdisney

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Nice shot!  I like that one!  It's definitely a new one.  I think DD7 will really like the slide.  Last time we stayed at the GCH she was too little to go on it.
> 
> Did you happen to get any close up shots of the cabanas while you were there?



I took a cabana shot when the VGC opened in September 2009, and posted it on another thread. Here is a link to that page, look at post number 1263 http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=85

Hope that helps.


----------



## franandaj

Here's a cabana shot....


----------



## APX

Still no word on the arcades? 

Booo


----------



## BensWife

Is there laundry service at the hotel?  And not where you give them a shirt or something, and they wash it for $5.  I mean like a washer and dryer where we can wash our own clothes.  Thanks!!


----------



## Nonsuch

BensWife said:


> ...I mean like a washer and dryer where we can wash our own clothes.


There are 2 Guest Laundry Rooms 
One and two bedroom villas have washer/dryer units


----------



## BunnieGene

And my thread subscription disappeared again 

I think it's so bizarre that this only happens with this thread...

I'll just keep checking and posting


----------



## KCmike




----------



## fidoprincess

Thanks again for all the pics KCMike!

 DD especially loved the pic of the top of the slide. She loves the Neverland Slide at DLH and was not too thrilled about staying at GCH until she saw your picture. She thinks the slide looks really high and is excited now. I bet you didn't know that your pics had such influence-lol! Thanks again for taking the time to post them.


----------



## mrswh

Love this thread - question about the pools.  Are there any that are zero entry or have large shallow areas to splash around in?


----------



## KCmike

fidoprincess said:


> Thanks again for all the pics KCMike!
> 
> DD especially loved the pic of the top of the slide. She loves the Neverland Slide at DLH and was not too thrilled about staying at GCH until she saw your picture. She thinks the slide looks really high and is excited now. I bet you didn't know that your pics had such influence-lol! Thanks again for taking the time to post them.



I went on the slide as well!!!  It's not as long as the neverland pool but its fun.  At the end it has a few dips to make you go faster into the water.  Since the your kids liked those pics so much here are two more for them.  Also I was told by a CM at the Neverland pool who was watching the gate that all Disneyland resort key (hotel key) cards work at all the resort pools.  I was telling her it was my last day and we were walking around and just taking pictures and she said no problem and gave me that information.  I didn't get to use my key card to see if she was right because she opened the door for me.  As I was walking around though I looked at the hot tub for DL hotel and it looked so small compared to the GC one.  







My son cannon balling into the pool







I don't believe there were any zero entry pools.  They all had steps.  There was a childrens pool though that wasn't very deep and you could just get your feet wet if you wanted.


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> I was told just to put in the address of the hotel. I would say Business. As for which Vons, I would just go to the Vons website and type in 92802 in the Zip.


 
Placed the order today, barely made the $50 for the free delivery. Had to take a 1300-1500 window so since we will not be there until 1430 or so, I hope bell will hold them for us. Keep our fingers crossed.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Placed the order today, barely made the $50 for the free delivery. Had to take a 1300-1500 window so since we will not be there until 1430 or so, I hope bell will hold them for us. Keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> Jack




IIRC Jack, they do hold your stuff for you. I remember reading where they even kept the cold stuff "on ice" until you picked it up. But I guess it could depend on who you get.


----------



## mdsd8700

Ours was delivered while we were at the park and they kept it cold for us as well.


----------



## fidoprincess

Thanks again KCMike! I was sure you were not allowed to pool hop but we might just walk over to the Neverland Pool and look since it won't be there the next time.

BlackJack, I read that as long as you were not having any alcohol delivered, the hotel will accept your order. If you order beer, wine, etc. you have to be there to sign for it.

Can you believe we will be there in a week!!! Is your crew as excited as mine? Well, most of mine.  Last night, my 15 year old ds asked me if he really had to go...WHAT!!!! Grrr, I told him yes, absolutely he had to go and he better have a great time especially at Fantasmic.  He gave me the silent treatment all day today until he had to ask me if he could go to Great America tomorrow with his friend.  I am so glad we are staying at the GC hotel since it is the only one I would feel comfortable leaving him in the room to sleep while we play. Teenagers!


----------



## Jenna319

25 days till our 1st stay at GCH!!!! I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## DmaxHawk

fidoprincess said:


> Thanks again KCMike! I was sure you were not allowed to pool hop but we might just walk over to the Neverland Pool and look since it won't be there the next time.
> 
> BlackJack, I read that as long as you were not having any alcohol delivered, the hotel will accept your order. If you order beer, wine, etc. you have to be there to sign for it.
> 
> *Can you believe we will be there in a week!!! Is your crew as excited as mine? Well, most of mine.  Last night, my 15 year old ds asked me if he really had to go.*..WHAT!!!! Grrr, I told him yes, absolutely he had to go and he better have a great time especially at Fantasmic.  He gave me the silent treatment all day today until he had to ask me if he could go to Great America tomorrow with his friend.  I am so glad we are staying at the GC hotel since it is the only one I would feel comfortable leaving him in the room to sleep while we play. Teenagers!



You're pretty much already there, these few days will go by like nothing. Has your 15 yr old gone to Disney before?



Jenna319 said:


> 25 days till our 1st stay at GCH!!!! I can't wait!!!!!




They will go by fast believe me. Before you know it you will be back on here remembering how fast it went


----------



## fidoprincess

Yes, DmaxHawk, he has been many times but not in about 4 years. That last year, we had APs and went about 5 or 6 times. This trip, I told both kids they could bring friends along and his friend bailed out so now he is stuck with Mom & Dad and 2 10 year old giggling girls so I can sort of sympathize. Still, once he is there, I am sure he will have a fun time (or I will kick him in the behind-lol-just kidding!)

He just asked if he could go to a bonfire party on the beach tonight so between that and the amusement park tomorrow, we told him he could do both on the condition that he was pleasant and cheery at DL and he agreed! I hope that promise lasts....I just think teenage boys think DL is not so cool but when you think of some of the rides like screaming and tot, they are some "big boy" rides in my book! I just don't expect him to ride Dumbo and love it this trip-lol. Sniff, sniff, that used to be his all time favorite ride and it seems like such a short time ago.


----------



## DmaxHawk

fidoprincess said:


> Yes, DmaxHawk, he has been many times but not in about 4 years. That last year, we had APs and went about 5 or 6 times. This trip, I told both kids they could bring friends along and his friend bailed out so now he is stuck with Mom & Dad and 2 10 year old giggling girls so I can sort of sympathize. Still, once he is there, I am sure he will have a fun time (or I will kick him in the behind-lol-just kidding!)
> 
> He just asked if he could go to a bonfire party on the beach tonight so between that and the amusement park tomorrow, we told him he could do both on the condition that he was pleasant and cheery at DL and he agreed! I hope that promise lasts....I just think teenage boys think DL is not so cool but when you think of some of the rides like screaming and tot, they are some "big boy" rides in my book! I just don't expect him to ride Dumbo and love it this trip-lol. Sniff, sniff, that used to be his all time favorite ride and it seems like such a short time ago.



I agree, once he is there, he will have a good time. For a teenager, a lot changes between when they're 11 and 15 but I'm sure you know that


----------



## blackjackdelta

fidoprincess said:


> Thanks again KCMike! I was sure you were not allowed to pool hop but we might just walk over to the Neverland Pool and look since it won't be there the next time.
> 
> BlackJack, I read that as long as you were not having any alcohol delivered, the hotel will accept your order. If you order beer, wine, etc. you have to be there to sign for it.
> 
> Can you believe we will be there in a week!!! Is your crew as excited as mine? Well, most of mine. Last night, my 15 year old ds asked me if he really had to go...WHAT!!!! Grrr, I told him yes, absolutely he had to go and he better have a great time especially at Fantasmic. He gave me the silent treatment all day today until he had to ask me if he could go to Great America tomorrow with his friend. I am so glad we are staying at the GC hotel since it is the only one I would feel comfortable leaving him in the room to sleep while we play. Teenagers!


 
Thanks on the reassurance of the delivery. No booze for us anymore.

Jack


----------



## sierranevada

blackjackdelta said:


> Placed the order today, barely made the $50 for the free delivery. Had to take a 1300-1500 window so since we will not be there until 1430 or so, I hope bell will hold them for us. Keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> Jack



We had a delivery to the Villas in June that arrived before we checked in.  I called in advance to let the know a delivery was coming.  They held the groceries - took the cold stuff out and put it in refrigerated storage and we had a frozen pizza that they put in a freezer.  Very miinor problem when it was brought to our villa - they forgot the pizza since it was the only item in the freezer for us.  One quick phone call solved it.  The GCH is they only DLR hotel that will do this since they are set up for grocery deliveries because of the Villas.  And no alcohol on the deliveries - GCH mentioned that to me several times.

Have a great time.


----------



## KCmike

Missing GC.


----------



## franandaj

sierranevada said:


> We had a delivery to the Villas in June that arrived before we checked in.  I called in advance to let the know a delivery was coming.  They held the groceries - took the cold stuff out and put it in refrigerated storage and we had a frozen pizza that they put in a freezer.  Very miinor problem when it was brought to our villa - they forgot the pizza since it was the only item in the freezer for us.  One quick phone call solved it.  The GCH is they only DLR hotel that will do this since they are set up for grocery deliveries because of the Villas.  And no alcohol on the deliveries - GCH mentioned that to me several times.
> 
> Have a great time.



This is common, it happened to us at the BWV, we had one bag in the freezer and they forgot to bring it with the rest of the stuff, but no worries, the bellman brought it right away.


----------



## Michelle2

I can't believe we will be there checking in on Sunday (but we will be at Hojo on Saturday night)!!! I have not stayed here since 2005, and we are all just crazy with excitement.

I have a question, does the resort fee pay for internet? I could have sworn back in 2005 that we had internet in the rooms because that is what the resort fee went for (as well as parking, fitness facility, etc) whether you used it or not. Internet isn't just available without an extra fee to just the villas is it? I don't want to be in the older section, still pay the nightly resort fee and then not get the internet. Does anyone know for sure? Anyone stay in the GCH lately?


----------



## DmaxHawk

Michelle2 said:


> I can't believe we will be there checking in on Sunday (but we will be at Hojo on Saturday night)!!! I have not stayed here since 2005, and we are all just crazy with excitement.
> 
> I have a question, does the resort fee pay for internet? I could have sworn back in 2005 that we had internet in the rooms because that is what the resort fee went for (as well as parking, fitness facility, etc) whether you used it or not. Internet isn't just available without an extra fee to just the villas is it? I don't want to be in the older section, still pay the nightly resort fee and then not get the internet. Does anyone know for sure? Anyone stay in the GCH lately?



Internet is included


----------



## blackjackdelta

Michelle2 said:


> I can't believe we will be there checking in on Sunday (but we will be at Hojo on Saturday night)!!! I have not stayed here since 2005, and we are all just crazy with excitement.
> 
> I have a question, does the resort fee pay for internet? I could have sworn back in 2005 that we had internet in the rooms because that is what the resort fee went for (as well as parking, fitness facility, etc) whether you used it or not. Internet isn't just available without an extra fee to just the villas is it? I don't want to be in the older section, still pay the nightly resort fee and then not get the internet. Does anyone know for sure? Anyone stay in the GCH lately?


 
We will also be checking in Sunday but in the afternoon. As dmax stated it is included and can even be used by GRR but that is about as far as it goes.

Jack


----------



## Michelle2

DmaxHawk said:


> Internet is included





blackjackdelta said:


> We will also be checking in Sunday but in the afternoon. As dmax stated it is included and can even be used by GRR but that is about as far as it goes.
> 
> Jack



Score! Thanks, now I feel better.


----------



## KCmike

I love this lookout area on the top floor.  It overlooks the pool area but you can't quite see into DCA very well.  Nice to sit and relax though.


----------



## pixarmom

Someone mentioned a viewing area for WOC in the Villas on another thread.  I understand it will not be a good or clear view of WOC, but I'm wondering where this is located, and whether GCH guests not staying in Villas may access it.  

Also wondering if there are any other good spots at GCH for watching fireworks or just getting a good view of the parks at night.  (We booked a standard room at GCH, so I'm not counting on a view of either from our room!)


----------



## mika911

pixarmom said:


> Someone mentioned a viewing area for WOC in the Villas on another thread.  I understand it will not be a good or clear view of WOC, but I'm wondering where this is located, and whether GCH guests not staying in Villas may access it.
> 
> Also wondering if there are any other good spots at GCH for watching fireworks or just getting a good view of the parks at night.  (We booked a standard room at GCH, so I'm not counting on a view of either from our room!)



I desperately tried to find this at the resort last week, but I only found the one above over the pool.

I would love directions!  I kept feeling like I was going to get in trouble, roaming the halls.


----------



## Nonsuch

pixarmom said:


> Someone mentioned a viewing area for WOC in the Villas on another thread.  I understand it will not be a good or clear view of WOC, but I'm wondering where this is located, and whether GCH guests not staying in Villas may access it.


According to this post, any Grand Californian room key can access the viewing platform.
The viewing platform is on the 6th floor, just around the corner from the elevators in the new wing.



pixarmom said:


> Also wondering if there are any other good spots at GCH for watching fireworks or just getting a good view of the parks at night.  (We booked a standard room at GCH, so I'm not counting on a view of either from our room!)


There is a small balcony on the 6th floor near the main lobby elevators.  This will provide a view of the fireworks, but not a very good view.


----------



## pixarmom

Thanks so much for the quick replies!  We may try that if we don't make it back to the parks in the evening!


----------



## mika911

Nonsuch said:


> According to this post, any Grand Californian room key can access the viewing platform.
> The viewing platform is on the 6th floor, just around the corner from the elevators in the new wing.
> 
> .




How do you get to the viewing platform on the 6th floor?  Do you walk outside?  Again, I got lost in the mazes.  I went up to the sixth floor from the lobby (you aren't really suppose to be up there unless concierge and I wasn't). Well, I then walked south all the way, but saw nothing.


----------



## Nonsuch

mika911 said:


> How do you get to the viewing platform on the 6th floor?  Do you walk outside?  Again, I got lost in the mazes.  I went up to the sixth floor from the lobby (you aren't really suppose to be up there unless concierge and I wasn't). Well, I then walked south all the way, but saw nothing.


You stay inside.
Take a look at the maps (from earlier in this thread) 
Look for the Paradise View Terrace 

The 6th floor is not all concierge, and only the Craftsman's Lounge is restricted to concierge guests.


----------



## mika911

Nonsuch said:


> You stay inside.
> Take a look at the maps (from earlier in this thread)
> Look for the Paradise View Terrace
> 
> The 6th floor is not all concierge, and only the Craftsman's Lounge is restricted to concierge guests.



Thanks.  Yeah, that part of the hotel was confusing to me.  I had never been in it.  I'll have to try again next time.  

The stairs going from the fifth to sixth floor had a plaque saying "Concierge Guests Only Please."  Of course, they'd never know even if it was true.


----------



## lffam

is there any wireless throughout the park or only in the hotel? i have an iPhone which i'd love to use in the park for the disneyland apps, but can only use via wireless as coming from australia, i don't want to pay the global roaming rates and i do not think my company will let me unlock it from telstra so i could buy a local 3g sim 

long shot i know....


----------



## CrazyDuck

lffam said:


> is there any wireless throughout the park or only in the hotel? i have an iPhone which i'd love to use in the park for the disneyland apps, but can only use via wireless as coming from australia, i don't want to pay the global roaming rates and i do not think my company will let me unlock it from telstra so i could buy a local 3g sim
> 
> long shot i know....



Wireless is in and around Hotel only!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## PrincessIM

pixarmom said:


> Also wondering if there are any other good spots at GCH for watching fireworks or just getting a good view of the parks at night.  (We booked a standard room at GCH, so I'm not counting on a view of either from our room!)



We had booked a standard room and were upgraded to a Downtown Disney view.  We were in the wing closest to the park and you could see the fireworks from the room which was a nice treat. I'm not quite sure where else you could see them from the GCH.....I don't remember seeing or hearing about GCH having an area that you could see the fireworks from.


----------



## BunnieGene

Resubscribing...if I don't actually post something the subscription doesn't work


----------



## mrswh

So there is somewhere from which to see fireworks - but did anyone answer whether WOC can be seen from anywhere at the GCH?  It seems kind of far . . .


----------



## soaringirl

I'm so happy today!! I had a reservation with the DLH, but when all the construction began, I wanted to booked the GCH, but no standard rooms available. Today I found one available and now my reservation has changed! 
I can't believe we're truly staying there! This is our first DL vacation, and we'll do it in style 
I'm sooo happy


----------



## KCmike

soaringirl said:


> I'm so happy today!! I had a reservation with the DLH, but when all the construction began, I wanted to booked the GCH, but no standard rooms available. Today I found one available and now my reservation has changed!
> I can't believe we're truly staying there! This is our first DL vacation, and we'll do it in style
> I'm sooo happy



You won't regret it.  Have Fun!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## mika911

soaringirl said:


> I'm so happy today!! I had a reservation with the DLH, but when all the construction began, I wanted to booked the GCH, but no standard rooms available. Today I found one available and now my reservation has changed!
> I can't believe we're truly staying there! This is our first DL vacation, and we'll do it in style
> I'm sooo happy



You're going to enjoy bein so close. Makes it easy to go back and forth. You'll be a pro in no time.


----------



## soaringirl

KCmike said:


> You won't regret it.  Have Fun!


Thanks, your photos are soo great, they really make me want to be there RIGHT NOW! 



mika911 said:


> You're going to enjoy bein so close. Makes it easy to go back and forth. You'll be a pro in no time.


That'll be sooo great.. .after being a "master" with the WDW transportation system, this will be amazing! I can't imagine being just right at the parks!


----------



## soaringirl

Which view do you recommend me for a quiet Standard Room? the garden?


----------



## BunnieGene

soaringirl said:


> Which view do you recommend me for a quiet Standard Room? the garden?



We always ask for a monorail garden view... Very peaceful


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

BunnieGene said:


> We always ask for a monorail garden view... Very peaceful



Do you ask when you get there or do you request for it to be put on your reservation before you get there?  When you've gotten it in the past, do you remember what your arrival time was?


----------



## mika911

You would call the reservation line and ask to put in your request.  This is actually the better chance because they assign rooms a couple days ahead of time.

Are you going in a busy time of year?  If it wasn't a busy time, I might not put a request for a view in case they wanted to upgrade you.

If you aren't concerned with that or it's still a busy time, go ahead and put the request for what you'd like.

The view will either be the courtyards or facing out towards Disneyland Drive/Parking lot. 

However, there are so many trees that you'll likely not see too much of the courtyard or Disneyland Drive.  It's all very peaceful to me though.


----------



## Jenna319

I also switched from DLH to GCH.  First time staying on-site at DLR, as we are pros at WDW.  Cannot wait to be sooo close to the parks!!! Its going to be a dream! Have a great trip soaringirl!


----------



## my2boyz

Just wondering what the 1 bedroom parlour suite includes as far as sleeping arrangements and kitchenette. Can't decide if we should get this or 2 joining rooms for 3 adults 2 kids and an infant.


----------



## BunnieGene

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Do you ask when you get there or do you request for it to be put on your reservation before you get there?  When you've gotten it in the past, do you remember what your arrival time was?



We've always put it on our reservation before we got there...and arrived from early afternoon to late at night...guess it isn't a highly sought after view


----------



## soaringirl

Jenna319 said:


> I also switched from DLH to GCH.  First time staying on-site at DLR, as we are pros at WDW.  Cannot wait to be sooo close to the parks!!! Its going to be a dream! Have a great trip soaringirl!



I don't think we qualify as WDW pros.. we've been there 5 times in the last 10 years (3 with the kids  ) but we're not so far from that title, I know my way around!! So like you, I'm pretty excited for DL now!    it's going to be indeed a dream to be so close! Thank you for your good wishes, you'll be there soon, have a blast!!!


----------



## fidoprincess

What is the phone number to get the front desk in case someone has to call us while we are staying there? Every number I try gets a recording and select for reservations, etc.. Is there a direct number? Thanks.


----------



## KCmike

Welcome to the Grand Californian.  The front doors...


----------



## fidoprincess

Beautiful photo KCMike! Thanks for posting. I heard that many people miss the doors because they are frequently open when it is busy so we'll be sure to look at them.

I found the answer to my own question before and it is the number I called before. You just have to stay on the line for an operator and they will ask for the guests name to reach you. It is (714)635-2300.

I also called the preregistration number just to check for Monday and it gives you a couple of options but you just stay on the line to preregister and they are clear that it is *only* for preregistration. It is the number PrincessIM posted before "Simply call us at (714)300-7210 two hours before your arrival (on your arrival date)."

I just entered all the phone numbers into my cell including dining and am finishing the last bit of packing. We leave tomorrow for the long drive and check into the GC Monday! So excited....


----------



## mrswh

Anyone have a suggestion re: room request for a standard concierge room?  I'm not familiar with the location of these rooms at all.  Thanks!


----------



## CrazyDuck

mrswh said:


> Anyone have a suggestion re: room request for a standard concierge room?  I'm not familiar with the location of these rooms at all.  Thanks!



Standard view rooms are limited to either Disneyland Drive/valet or Courtyard/monorail.  The latter of the 2 is preferable!


----------



## mrswh

CrazyDuck said:


> Standard view rooms are limited to either Disneyland Drive/valet or Courtyard/monorail.  The latter of the 2 is preferable!



Thanks! I will give a call with that request.  The concierge rooms are all together, though, right?


----------



## mrswh

mrswh said:


> Thanks! I will give a call with that request.  The concierge rooms are all together, though, right?



Sorry for the monologue, but wanted to say I got the answer to that question - the GCH called me right after I typed that so I got all my questions answered. 

Oh, and if anyone is wondering, the answer is yes - all the concierge rooms are on the 6th floor - there is no 6th floor in the "wings" so they are all lumped together in the middle part of the building.


----------



## Nonsuch

mrswh said:


> Oh, and if anyone is wondering, the answer is yes - all the concierge rooms are on the 6th floor - there is no 6th floor in the "wings" so they are all lumped together in the middle part of the building.


I have only done concierge twice and both times the room was on the 6th floor, not far from the lounge.  There is nothing different about the concierge rooms, so theoretically any room could be upgraded to concierge.  The lounge is a major feature of concierge, so it makes sense for the rooms to be nearby.

Another cool feature of concierge is the checkin process.  A CM will meet you at your car, and take you up to the dedicated concierge registration/services desk on the 6th floor 
This particularly nice on Sundays, when registration can be very busy.


----------



## caimakale

Nonsuch said:


> I have only done concierge twice and both times the room was on the 6th floor, not far from the lounge.  There is nothing different about the concierge rooms, so theoretically any room could be upgraded to concierge.  The lounge is a major feature of concierge, so it makes sense for the rooms to be nearby.
> 
> Another cool feature of concierge is the checkin process.  A CM will meet you at your car, and take you up to the dedicated concierge registration/services desk on the 6th floor
> This particularly nice on Sundays, when registration can be very busy.



So calling in to pre-register is pretty much pointless if you're staying at the concierge level?

How many concierge rooms are there total?


----------



## Nonsuch

caimakale said:


> So calling in to pre-register is pretty much pointless if you're staying at the concierge level?


I've never called to pre-register, so I don't know.



caimakale said:


> How many concierge rooms are there total


There can't very many, since the lounge is not very large.


----------



## Michelle2

Michelle2 said:


> I love the Grand! I have stayed there a few times, but the last time was 5 years ago back in 2005. Yikes!
> We are planning to stay there in August for our upcoming DL trip, but I was wondering about the standard view rooms.
> 
> Do all of the rooms have the flat screen TVs now, not just the villas? Do the standard view rooms still have the bedspreads, or have all of the rooms been upgraded to the white duvets? Are there any other changes to the regular rooms since 2005?
> TIA



Ok, I just had to answer my own question just in case anyone was wondering. I am checking in to GCH tomorrow, but checked my mom in (next door to our soon to be room) and the standard view rooms off of the lobby have been refurbished to have the better duvets, beds, flat screen TVs and DVD players too! She is in room #3003 and its a great location, great room!
VERY excited for tomorrow!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Hi everyone ... I have just spent the last 2 days reading most of this thread, but yet I still have questions (how is that possible???).  We are planning our "maybe once in a lifetime" trip to California and have decided on 6 nights in Anaheim.  Originally we thought of staying at Disneyland Hotel, but with all their renovations and a bunch of bad reviews we have decided to look at the GCH.  We are a party of 7 (2 parents, 3 kids under 10 and 2 grandparents).  We would like 2 rooms, preferably connecting, with one room having 1 queen bed and bunks or 2 queens and a day bed.  From my reading I understand that rooms for 5 are quite rare.  So my questions are:
1. What is the best way to ensure that we get the room configurations that we want - should we pay extra for 'view' rooms or just go with standard ones?  I am not hung up on having a view, beds for all of us is more important!
2. We are planning on arriving March 27th 2011 and whilst I know that this might coincide with some spring breaks, is it likely that the hotel will be full then?
3. Is the GCH likely to have specials on accommodation at this time, eg stay5 pay 3?
4. Coming from Australia are we better to book with an Australian travel agent or directly with the hotel?

Thank you for taking the time to read my many questions and hopefully helping me with an answer or two!  from : (down under!)


----------



## zaccy

AussieDisneyNut said:


> Hi everyone ... I have just spent the last 2 days reading most of this thread, but yet I still have questions (how is that possible???).  We are planning our "maybe once in a lifetime" trip to California and have decided on 6 nights in Anaheim.  Originally we thought of staying at Disneyland Hotel, but with all their renovations and a bunch of bad reviews we have decided to look at the GCH.  We are a party of 7 (2 parents, 3 kids under 10 and 2 grandparents).  We would like 2 rooms, preferably connecting, with one room having 1 queen bed and bunks or 2 queens and a day bed.  From my reading I understand that rooms for 5 are quite rare.  So my questions are:
> 1. What is the best way to ensure that we get the room configurations that we want - should we pay extra for 'view' rooms or just go with standard ones?  I am not hung up on having a view, beds for all of us is more important!
> 2. We are planning on arriving March 27th 2011 and whilst I know that this might coincide with some spring breaks, is it likely that the hotel will be full then?
> 3. Is the GCH likely to have specials on accommodation at this time, eg stay5 pay 3?
> 4. Coming from Australia are we better to book with an Australian travel agent or directly with the hotel?
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read my many questions and hopefully helping me with an answer or two!  from : (down under!)




Hi AussieDisneyNut  Welcome to the boards    I don't have any specific answers to your questions 1-3 but do urge you NOT to book through an Australian Travel agent, you will pay far more than you need to.  There a disney specific travel agants in the US who will be able to help you.

Come on over to the other lands section where you will find an Australian thread of like minded Aussies who are a really helpful bunch when it comes to planning a trip from afar


----------



## blackjackdelta

Checked in late this afternoo. We are in room 3508 and here is the view out our window.






I could not be happier. Not much of a view of WOC, but we have tomorrow night at AG, we will see how it goes. Here is a night shot prior to WOC which starts in 6 minutes.






Have a great night, we are.

Jack


----------



## bigAWL

KCmike said:


>


 
It looks like there are kids riding in the front of the monorail?  Or is this the back?  In WDW, I believe they stopped allowing guests to ride in front... after the fatal crash a few months ago when a driver was killed.


----------



## franandaj

So glad you are finally on your trip and you have an awesome view.  Can't wait to hear more, you are so much into this trip and experience. I hope you make the most of it!


----------



## BunnieGene

blackjackdelta said:


> Checked in late this afternoo. We are in room 3508 and here is the view out our window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great night, we are.
> 
> Jack



What a great view!


----------



## panthergirl

Hi all!  I just booked my stay at the GCH for the D23 Expo next August.   I'm wondering if the Anaheim Convention Center is walking distance from the hotel or if I should plan on having a car.   I am so excited to finally get back to Disneyland.  My first time there was in 1963 and I haven't been back in 25 years!


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Checked in late this afternoo. We are in room 3508 and here is the view out our window.
> 
> 
> 
> I could not be happier. Not much of a view of WOC, but we have tomorrow night at AG, we will see how it goes. Here is a night shot prior to WOC which starts in 6 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great night, we are.
> 
> Jack




Glad to hear you made it! 
Enjoy your time there Jack!


----------



## franandaj

panthergirl said:


> Hi all!  I just booked my stay at the GCH for the D23 Expo next August.   I'm wondering if the Anaheim Convention Center is walking distance from the hotel or if I should plan on having a car.   I am so excited to finally get back to Disneyland.  My first time there was in 1963 and I haven't been back in 25 years!



If the picture in your signature is of you, it appears that you are quite fit, so it's totally walkable.  For myself and my spouse who are slightly and extremely disabled, we are going to stay at the Hilton right next to the Convention Center to be absolutely as close as possible.


----------



## Nonsuch

AussieDisneyNut said:


> ...We are planning our "maybe once in a lifetime" trip to California and have decided on 6 nights in Anaheim.
> ...We are a party of 7 (2 parents, 3 kids under 10 and 2 grandparents).  We would like 2 rooms, preferably connecting, with one room having 1 queen bed and bunks or 2 queens and a day bed.
> 1. What is the best way to ensure that we get the room configurations that we want - should we pay extra for 'view' rooms or just go with standard ones?


Paying more for 'view' rooms will not help you get the bed configuration you want.
2 queen and day bed is rare, but a 1 queen with bunk connected to a 2 queen room should be possible.  Most rooms are connected to an adjacent room and the majority of rooms are 2 queens.  Bunks also have a third pullout bed.

You might consider renting a 2-bedroom villa.  These are DVC timeshare rooms at the Grand Californian.  Cash reservations directly from Disney are very limited, but there are companies that rent DVC -- search for "DVC rentals"  (I do not have any experience with any of them).




A 2-bedroom can sleep 9, and has 3 full bathrooms 
If a villa can be booked through a third party, the cost should be similar to 2 standard hotel rooms (without discounts).


----------



## panthergirl

franandaj said:


> If the picture in your signature is of you, it appears that you are quite fit, so it's totally walkable.  For myself and my spouse who are slightly and extremely disabled, we are going to stay at the Hilton right next to the Convention Center to be absolutely as close as possible.



Thanks!  The pic is when I was training for the WDW Half Marathon so I was in pretty good shape then.  I am hoping to change over my reservation to a DVC studio and use my points at the 7 month mark.  Is there much difference in the hotel rooms vs the villas?


----------



## Nonsuch

panthergirl said:


> Is there much difference in the hotel rooms vs the villas?


A studio villa has a better layout for a couple, since in has one bed -- leaving more space for a sofa and table.  This is similar to the rare hotel room with a king bed.  

The studio has a wet bar with microwave and small refrigerator (which is larger than the refrigerator in hotel rooms).

More details from earlier in this thread


----------



## funatdisney

Nonsuch said:


> You might consider renting a 2-bedroom villa.  These are DVC timeshare rooms at the Grand Californian.  Cash reservations directly from Disney are very limited, but there are companies that rent DVC -- search for "DVC rentals"  (I do not have any experience with any of them).



There a Rent/Trade Forum here at Disboards for renting DVC points. Just go to the Forum Jump section at the bottom of this page. Use the pull down to find the DVC Rent/Trade forum.


----------



## mrypg

The villias are just awsome.

I know I guy who wants to rent his 3 bedroom in January for 3 nights not sure of the exact dates but I know it cost him a ton of points.


----------



## franandaj

panthergirl said:


> Thanks!  The pic is when I was training for the WDW Half Marathon so I was in pretty good shape then.  I am hoping to change over my reservation to a DVC studio and use my points at the 7 month mark.  Is there much difference in the hotel rooms vs the villas?



If you can do a Half Marathon you can walk to the Convention Center!

There is a HUGE difference between the hotel rooms and the villas.  With the Villas you have a pretty good chance at a theme park view, plus the rooms are definitely larger.  The only thing is there are no king beds in the studios, and there are some King hotel rooms, but there are more with two queens.  

If you're used to staying DVC, then you would definitely rather be in a studio.  Try at 7 months and get on the wait list if you can't get in.  I would imagine a lot of people are going to be trying to get in for D23.  We're going to stay at the Hilton (as we've used up all our 2010 points (or allotted them))and it's tons closer.


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> If you can do a Half Marathon you walk to the Convention Center!


Looking at a satellite view on Google maps, the distance from VGC to the Convention Center is very similar to the distance to the Disneyland main gate 



franandaj said:


> I would imagine a lot of people are going to be trying to get in for D23.


I am one of those people booking a villa for D23, even though August is not when I like to visit the parks.


----------



## PoohNFriends

Awesome pics so far, Jack!  Can't wait to see more and read about the trip!


----------



## nunzia

panthergirl said:


> Hi all!  I just booked my stay at the GCH for the D23 Expo next August.   I'm wondering if the Anaheim Convention Center is walking distance from the hotel or if I should plan on having a car.   I am so excited to finally get back to Disneyland.  My first time there was in 1963 and I haven't been back in 25 years!



You can walk it, but it's a little hike. It took us about 20 minutes from DTD to get to the convention center...now, I think you could go the other way, outside the GV door..that might be closer, but I didn't try it that way.


----------



## nunzia

blackjackdelta said:


> Checked in late this afternoo. We are in room 3508 and here is the view out our window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not be happier. Not much of a view of WOC, but we have tomorrow night at AG, we will see how it goes. Here is a night shot prior to WOC which starts in 6 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great night, we are.
> 
> Jack




Hey Jack,
I just checked our vacation pictures from May and that is the same room we had! Very nice, eh?? and I promise we didn't ding anything up.  Have fun.


----------



## tdashgirl

nunzia said:


> Hey Jack,
> I just checked our vacation pictures from May and that is the same room we had! Very nice, eh?? and I promise we didn't ding anything up.  Have fun.



That is too funny!  Small world ...


----------



## panthergirl

Thanks everyone for your input on my D23 trip.  I hope I can get at least a couple of nights in a studio but with the expo it could be tough.  I can't wait to see the GCH - it looks just stunning!


----------



## pearl12970

Hi Everyone !
Ia m a Newbie here. So glad to have found the DIS boards. So much info and everyone so helpful !

This is our first trip to DL ( DH , me and 3.5 year old ). We booked a 5 day package at the Grand Californian hotel after reading the numerous raves in reviews. We booked a standard view room.
Would appreciate suggestions about what view to request the hotel for a standard room; other tips / tricks about GCH and DL specially with a 3.5 year old. About going back and forth from theme parks to hotel etc. 
The sheer size of the hotel makes me nervous  Does the front desk provide of map to help get around the hotel and Disney Downtown / Theme Parks ?

TIA !


----------



## Vala

I've got a question for those who have stayed in a room with bunk beds before.

We have a kid with us and she really wants a bunk bed room - it's her and me including two adults. 

Can an adult sleep in a bunk bed? My friend won't fit, she's a lot taller than me. But I'm on the smaller side, 5'5". So we were hoping we might be lucky.


----------



## Nonsuch

pearl12970 said:


> Would appreciate suggestions about what view to request the hotel for a standard room


Even with a standard room, I would request a high floor.  A courtyard view would be better than the front of the hotel.  A 3 year old might like a bunk bed, a bunk and queen has more open floor space than a room with 2 queens.



pearl12970 said:


> The sheer size of the hotel makes me nervous  Does the front desk provide of map to help get around the hotel and Disney Downtown / Theme Parks ?


Registration will give you a map and will give your directions to your room.  If your room is not ready, you will receive a text or phone call when it is available.
The Grand is much smaller than any of the newer hotels in Vegas, and the architecture keeps it from looking like a big box


----------



## caimakale

If we check in at 11:00, but our room isn't ready until 3:00, will we have access to the concierge lounge the entire time or do our cards not get activated until the room is ready?


----------



## BunnieGene

caimakale said:


> If we check in at 11:00, but our room isn't ready until 3:00, will we have access to the concierge lounge the entire time or do our cards not get activated until the room is ready?



Good question! I would think you would have access to the lounge, and that you won't know your actual room number until it is ready so it won't matter if your room key is already activated...


----------



## KCmike

Ever notice the GC Clock?






See the hidden mickey?


----------



## mrswh

We are on the 6th floor (concierge) in a standard room overlooking the front entrance and monorail.  I would recommend asking for a view other than this one.  The view (or lack of) doesn't really bother me, but it is quite loud.  The valet guys seem to find the car they are looking for by intentionally setting off the alarm (either that or they are very incompetent at using remote keys), traffic and monorail are loud, people outside are loud and we have heard many sirens wailing.  I swear I'm not usually a whiner about noise - we used to live downtown! - but next time I will know to ask for a room on the other side.

Also, to the person who asked about bunk beds - if you decide you want them, you need to make sure to put in a request in your reservation.  When I reserved this room, I was told that it would have bunk beds, and that there was no other option - giving me the impression that we were reserving a particular room.  We planned for bunk beds and wound up with two doubles instead, with no way to change other than moving off the concierge floor and very far away from the lounge.  It has worked out fine but just wanted to point out that if the bed configuration is important to you, don't take the word of the person on the phone (Disney Travel is a completely different entity than the hotel itself) - put in a request! 

By the way, it takes us about 90 seconds to get from our room to DCA.  Worth every last penny!


----------



## KCmike

bigAWL said:


> It looks like there are kids riding in the front of the monorail?  Or is this the back?  In WDW, I believe they stopped allowing guests to ride in front... after the fatal crash a few months ago when a driver was killed.



This was the front of the monorail.  They still allow it at DL.  I caught this shot as they were coming through the garden view area of Grand Californian.  I was out walking around in that area just exploring.


----------



## nunzia

caimakale said:


> If we check in at 11:00, but our room isn't ready until 3:00, will we have access to the concierge lounge the entire time or do our cards not get activated until the room is ready?


We checked in at 7:00 am and we had immediate access to the Concierge Lounge.. stowed our bags with bell services and had breakfast in the lounge then headed to the parks until our room was ready.


----------



## pearl12970

Thanks Nonsuch. Are the standard rooms limited to a particular floor ? I mean they dont go any higher than 5th floor ? 



Nonsuch said:


> Even with a standard room, I would request a high floor.  A courtyard view would be better than the front of the hotel.  A 3 year old might like a bunk bed, a bunk and queen has more open floor space than a room with 2 queens.


----------



## pearl12970

I am glad you posted your experience . DS is a very light sleeper and all those alarms going off would definitely wake him up. A tired preschooler is not Fun specially on vacation at DL  Thank you for the heads up ! 
A question about your room -you mentioned you had a standard level room on 6th floor ? DO you mean it was a Concierge level room ( so different room rates than a Standard room ? ) I was under the impression that Standard rooms dont go beyond the 5th floor .




mrswh said:


> We are on the 6th floor (concierge) in a standard room overlooking the front entrance and monorail.  I would recommend asking for a view other than this one.  The view (or lack of) doesn't really bother me, but it is quite loud.  The valet guys seem to find the car they are looking for by intentionally setting off the alarm (either that or they are very incompetent at using remote keys), traffic and monorail are loud, people outside are loud and we have heard many sirens wailing.  I swear I'm not usually a whiner about noise - we used to live downtown! - but next time I will know to ask for a room on the other side.
> 
> Also, to the person who asked about bunk beds - if you decide you want them, you need to make sure to put in a request in your reservation.  When I reserved this room, I was told that it would have bunk beds, and that there was no other option - giving me the impression that we were reserving a particular room.  We planned for bunk beds and wound up with two doubles instead, with no way to change other than moving off the concierge floor and very far away from the lounge.  It has worked out fine but just wanted to point out that if the bed configuration is important to you, don't take the word of the person on the phone (Disney Travel is a completely different entity than the hotel itself) - put in a request!
> 
> By the way, it takes us about 90 seconds to get from our room to DCA.  Worth every last penny!


----------



## pearl12970

OK so I called Reservations # and you can add the Concierge service to a standard room.
We are 2 adults and a 3.5 year old. If I add the Concierge service  to the Standard room then the 5 day package is costing me an additional $ 1000 . Would you say its worth the extra cost ?
What exactly does the breakfast include ? WHat are the other benefits ?

Please let me know.

TIA !


----------



## 23bw

pearl12970 said:


> OK so I called Reservations # and you can add the Concierge service to a standard room.
> We are 2 adults and a 3.5 year old. If I add the Concierge service  to the Standard room then the 5 day package is costing me an additional $ 1000 . Would you say its worth the extra cost ?
> What exactly does the breakfast include ? WHat are the other benefits ?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> TIA !




Unless you have deep-deep pockets, no way is concierge worth an extra $1000.  Staying at the GCH is a treat already so I don't see the point of it.  
How much breakfast and chocolate dipped strawberries can you eat in 5 days?  Certainly not $1000 worth.  For our family, I don't even think we could use $200 worth of breakfast and snacks.  It's so easy to get carried away when planning vacations because these upgrades sound so nice.


----------



## daneenm

Vala said:


> I've got a question for those who have stayed in a room with bunk beds before.
> 
> We have a kid with us and she really wants a bunk bed room - it's her and me including two adults.
> 
> Can an adult sleep in a bunk bed? My friend won't fit, she's a lot taller than me. But I'm on the smaller side, 5'5". So we were hoping we might be lucky.



We had a bunk bed room during our last stay.  DD who is 5'3" took the top and DS who is about 4'8" took the bottom.  Neither had a problem.  I would say the top is better for the shorter person, as DD would hit her head on the ceiling climbing the ladder to the top. if she was not careful.  What can you do when your little brother doesn't want to climb up the ladder?!?


----------



## Nonsuch

pearl12970 said:


> Are the standard rooms limited to a particular floor ? I mean they dont go any higher than 5th floor ?


If there is not a view (park, pool, DTD) then it is a standard room, and can be on any floor.  Guest rooms are on the 2nd to 6th floors, with only a few on the 1st floor (in the new expansion).


----------



## mrswh

pearl12970 said:


> OK so I called Reservations # and you can add the Concierge service to a standard room.
> We are 2 adults and a 3.5 year old. If I add the Concierge service  to the Standard room then the 5 day package is costing me an additional $ 1000 . Would you say its worth the extra cost ?
> What exactly does the breakfast include ? WHat are the other benefits ?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> TIA !



Yes, we are in a concierge room on the 6th floor.  I would think the noise could only get worse on the lower floors, though - so ask to be somewhere other than the front of the hotel if your DS is a light sleeper for sure! 

As far as concierge - I don't know if I'd pay an extra $200 a night for it.  We paid $100 a night and it's worth it to us.  The breakfast is fruit, bagels, pastries and breads, cereal, and beverages.  We have been eating breakfast there in the mornings and then bringing some extras with us for mid-morning snacks in the park.  The lounge is also good for an afternoon snack (they have tea from 11-4 I believe with little tea sandwiches and pastries, cookies, chocolate covered strawberries, goldfish crackers, snack mix and beverages).  From 5-7 they have cheese and crackers, veggies and dip, assorted fruit, and a hot appetizer.  (Yesterday it was chicken teriyaki skewers.)  So you could make dinner out of it.  In the evenings (8-10 I think) they have several desserts (pastries, chocolate covered strawberries) and milk and cookies.  At 8:15 they have storytelling for the kiddos - it's very cute.  They put pillows and blankets on the floor and the storytellers are great with the kids.  Some nights they also have "Songs from the Hearth" with a person playing guitar and I guess singing.  There is a great view of the fireworks from the lounge & balcony and they pipe in the music from the show.  In the lounge there are tons of games and puzzles, a TV and couches, coloring pages and crayons, a computer and printer, etc.  You can also borrow DVDs to bring to your room.  There is some sort of craft time for kids but we haven't been since it was mid-morning when we were in the parks.

It is the little things I like - being able to get a bottle of Perrier (which they don't have in the lounge but fetched from room service just because I asked) and not having to walk downstairs and pay $4 for it, for example.  Also in the 6th floor lobby there are two people at the concierge desk to help with whatever you need anytime. The woman at the desk last night noticed my DD6's Tink nightgown and 30 minutes later stopped us in the hallway and told my DD that Tinkerbell had left a delivery for her.  It was a signed photo.  

When you are booking, are you getting a concierge room or are you adding concierge on to another room?  I think if you try to add it on, then (a) you  may not be on the 6th level; and (b) it costs more ($175 a night I believe).  When I made the reservation, concierge rooms were sold out, so I just kept checking back and eventually one came open so I grabbed it and canceled the old reservation.  

Hope that helps some! I'd be happy to answer any other ??s.


----------



## nunzia

pearl12970 said:


> OK so I called Reservations # and you can add the Concierge service to a standard room.
> We are 2 adults and a 3.5 year old. If I add the Concierge service  to the Standard room then the 5 day package is costing me an additional $ 1000 . Would you say its worth the extra cost ?
> What exactly does the breakfast include ? WHat are the other benefits ?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> TIA !


That is alot for what you get.. I stayed on Developers points I had to use up. We did save alot on food as we made do fo rthe most part with food offerings in the lounge (and the free liquor was a great deal)...but certainly not $1,000 worth. The breakfast had pastires, fruit, dry cereal, yogurt, juice...rest of the day was other light stuff, cheeses, fruit, little sandwiches, a few hot things.

Only other benefit was free DVD rentals


----------



## pearl12970

Thank you everyone. Now it makes sense . I was wondering why there were so many raves for the Concierge Service if it cost this much. thats bcos others are NOT paying THIS MUCH $$$ . OK , No concierge service. I was getting carried away with the holiday planning. As rightly commented ' stayign at the GCH is a treat already" . Thank you again everyone !


----------



## pearl12970

Thank you for your reply. How does one get Concierge service at $ 100 ? 



mrswh said:


> Yes, we are in a concierge room on the 6th floor.  I would think the noise could only get worse on the lower floors, though - so ask to be somewhere other than the front of the hotel if your DS is a light sleeper for sure!
> 
> As far as concierge - I don't know if I'd pay an extra $200 a night for it.  We paid $100 a night and it's worth it to us.  The breakfast is fruit, bagels, pastries and breads, cereal, and beverages.  We have been eating breakfast there in the mornings and then bringing some extras with us for mid-morning snacks in the park.  The lounge is also good for an afternoon snack (they have tea from 11-4 I believe with little tea sandwiches and pastries, cookies, chocolate covered strawberries, goldfish crackers, snack mix and beverages).  From 5-7 they have cheese and crackers, veggies and dip, assorted fruit, and a hot appetizer.  (Yesterday it was chicken teriyaki skewers.)  So you could make dinner out of it.  In the evenings (8-10 I think) they have several desserts (pastries, chocolate covered strawberries) and milk and cookies.  At 8:15 they have storytelling for the kiddos - it's very cute.  They put pillows and blankets on the floor and the storytellers are great with the kids.  Some nights they also have "Songs from the Hearth" with a person playing guitar and I guess singing.  There is a great view of the fireworks from the lounge & balcony and they pipe in the music from the show.  In the lounge there are tons of games and puzzles, a TV and couches, coloring pages and crayons, a computer and printer, etc.  You can also borrow DVDs to bring to your room.  There is some sort of craft time for kids but we haven't been since it was mid-morning when we were in the parks.
> 
> It is the little things I like - being able to get a bottle of Perrier (which they don't have in the lounge but fetched from room service just because I asked) and not having to walk downstairs and pay $4 for it, for example.  Also in the 6th floor lobby there are two people at the concierge desk to help with whatever you need anytime. The woman at the desk last night noticed my DD6's Tink nightgown and 30 minutes later stopped us in the hallway and told my DD that Tinkerbell had left a delivery for her.  It was a signed photo.
> 
> When you are booking, are you getting a concierge room or are you adding concierge on to another room?  I think if you try to add it on, then (a) you  may not be on the 6th level; and (b) it costs more ($175 a night I believe).  When I made the reservation, concierge rooms were sold out, so I just kept checking back and eventually one came open so I grabbed it and canceled the old reservation.
> 
> Hope that helps some! I'd be happy to answer any other ??s.


----------



## pearl12970

Please let me know if there a way to work around this situation :

I have a reservation for a 5 Day package at GCH for 2 adults and a child which includes 5 day park hopper ( 2 day extra for price of 3 ). BUT I want to get an Annual Passport for myself. That would mean paying Double for entry to Theme parks ( AP and PArk Hopper tickets)
I was wondering if there is a way around this ? I was told I can change the Tickets at the Theme park but I would prefer to buy it online.

Do you think they would agree to take one adult ticket off from my Reservation and add the AP to it instead ? 

I have to pay my deposit in an hour so would appreciate an reply ....

TIA ~


----------



## gkrykewy

pearl12970 said:


> Please let me know if there a way to work around this situation :
> 
> I have a reservation for a 5 Day package at GCH for 2 adults and a child which includes 5 day park hopper ( 2 day extra for price of 3 ). BUT I want to get an Annual Passport for myself. That would mean paying Double for entry to Theme parks ( AP and PArk Hopper tickets)
> I was wondering if there is a way around this ? I was told I can change the Tickets at the Theme park but I would prefer to buy it online.
> 
> Do you think they would agree to take one adult ticket off from my Reservation and add the AP to it instead ?
> 
> I have to pay my deposit in an hour so would appreciate an reply ....
> 
> TIA ~




I'm not sure if this is helpful, but I know at WDW in this situation you'd have to exchange your ticket at the parks. APs can't be part of packages. Not sure about DL, but I suspect it's the same.


----------



## mrswh

pearl12970 said:


> Thank you for your reply. How does one get Concierge service at $ 100 ?



I don't know . . . when I called to book the concierge room was only $100 a night more than the standard room! (Technically, $110.)  Our rate was "summer special," but I don't know what the summer special was exactly.  Maybe you are getting a lower rate on the standard room?  Our choices were standard room $336 or concierge $446.  I think there are an awful lot of different rates floating around out there.  When I was checking periodically online, I saw all kinds of crazy rates - the same room cost less for 5 nights than 4, or the theme park view was less expensive than the standard.  I guess it just depends what rate (or special rate) they have available at any given time.  I think they must have X number of rooms at each rate, and so if someone cancels a lower rate that lower rate stays with the room and you can grab it.

It is late, I hope that made sense!


----------



## pearl12970

I called Reservations and they said APs can't book packages . If I want to convert my park hopper ticket to an AP it would have to be done at the Park.

Thanks for responding to my question .


----------



## pearl12970

Thank you mrswh . I got different qoutes online and over the phone which I did find strange. I realized that I need to keep checking until I get the best quote.




[QUOTE=mrswh;37880264]I don't know . . . when I called to book the concierge room was only $100 a night more than the standard room! (Technically, $110.)  Our rate was "summer special," but I don't know what the summer special was exactly.  Maybe you are getting a lower rate on the standard room?  Our choices were standard room $336 or concierge $446.  I think there are an awful lot of different rates floating around out there.  When I was checking periodically online, I saw all kinds of crazy rates - the same room cost less for 5 nights than 4, or the theme park view was less expensive than the standard.  I guess it just depends what rate (or special rate) they have available at any given time.  I think they must have X number of rooms at each rate, and so if someone cancels a lower rate that lower rate stays with the room and you can grab it.

It is late, I hope that made sense! [/QUOTE]


----------



## mrswh

pearl12970 said:


> Thank you mrswh . I got different qoutes online and over the phone which I did find strange. I realized that I need to keep checking until I get the best quote.



Keep in mind that the online rates don't include tax, but the rates they quote on the phone do!


----------



## pearl12970

Hmm ! That's just so confusing !



mrswh said:


> Keep in mind that the online rates don't include tax, but the rates they quote on the phone do!


----------



## KCmike

The outside fireplace.


----------



## FoodLover

KCmike said:


> The outside fireplace.



Wow. I've stayed at GC several times and have never seen that! Where is it?

Mary


----------



## PoohNFriends

FoodLover said:


> Wow. I've stayed at GC several times and have never seen that! Where is it?
> 
> Mary



I will definitely have to find that on our trip.  Love how the large boulders create a cave-like setting!


----------



## KCmike

KCmike said:


> The outside fireplace.



It is just on the other side of the fireplace.  If you walk back from the bigger hot tub back towards the walkway of the arcade, play place for children and back towards the main lobby area you will see it.  The kids and I sat there drying off one day after we swam.  I thought it was unique myself.  I didn't remember reading about it either.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

KCmike said:


> It is just on the other side of the fireplace.  If you walk back from the bigger hot tub back towards the walkway of the arcade, *play place for children *and back towards the main lobby area you will see it.  The kids and I sat there drying off one day after we swam.  I thought it was unique myself.  I didn't remember reading about it either.



What is this "play place for children" of which you speak?    I don't remember seeing it the last time we stayed at GCH!


----------



## BunnieGene

FoodLover said:


> Wow. I've stayed at GC several times and have never seen that! Where is it?
> 
> Mary



Me too! I'm at the GCH right now...will definitely have to check it out!


----------



## boiseflyfisher

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> What is this "play place for children" of which you speak?    I don't remember seeing it the last time we stayed at GCH!



I think they mean Pinnochio's Workshop, it is next to the arcade.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Can anyone tell me about the suites at the GCH?  The communal living areas in particular?  How do they compare with the DLH?

Thanks


----------



## mrswh

boiseflyfisher said:


> I think they mean Pinnochio's Workshop, it is next to the arcade.



You can't go there with your children, can you? I thought it was just for drop-off child care.


----------



## fidoprincess

We just returned last night. I fell in love with GCH! We drove down last Sunday and spent the night at Embassy Suites so we could do the earliest possible check-in to get a daybed room. We checked in around 9 and got the last daybed room and it was wonderful. It was on the second floor and at first, I was a bit disappointed that it wasn't higher but it was great, right off of the lobby and the shortest walk possible. Many times we just took the stairs right up and down since the room was right around the corner from the staircase.

The room was plenty big enough for the 5 of us! It was bigger than the DLH and PP rooms. We pushed the daybed down toward the tv and there was so much room that the little girls put the queen aerobed on top of the cots and made a comfy bed for themselves. We brought a complete bedding set with sheets. comforter, shams and even a dust ruffle and it looked adorable and even matched the GCH's colors. There was still plenty of room at the foot of the bed to still use the table and chairs easily and walk through to the balcony. 

All of the staff was just wonderful and so sweet to us and especially the girls. We asked for their pictures and balloons at check in and the CM reminded us that since our room wasn't ready, we would have to carry it around so we said we'd come and get them later. We went back to ES to get our luggage (and the still sleeping son) and on the drive back to park at the GCH, we got a text that our room was ready. It was so early and we were just thrilled with the timing. We had all rolling luggage so we took it up to the room ourselves and got somewhat settle but rushed into the park. The next day, we remembered to pick up the pics and balloons. That night they brought more balloons and pics and then next day, MORE balloons and the next day, still MORE balloons and another different set of pictures! The girls were so happy and it was funny but I knew somewhere along the line it was a mistake so when we got another call asking if they could bring up MORE balloons, I told them we had enough. We had about 30 balloons in the room! 

One afternoon, we came back for a quick rest and our mousekeeper was in our room so we went to the lobby where there was a CM with a coloring activity that the girls did. The CM remembered the girls NAMES from check-in and they were just so tickled. That is the personal touch we have only experienced at the GCH! They colored the pics and put them in the mailbox for Mickey and got letters that night thanking them along with still more signed pics.

Our Mousekeeper was stellar-there were 2 actually and they did a super job working around our schedule. My 15 year old ds just wanted to sleep really late each day so our room was last to be made up and they were very very nice about it. Once or twice, I just had the girls go out on the balcony and she worked around the rest of us. We had turn down service every single night and by the end of the week, we had so many chocolate coins it was funny!

Each and every staff member was so nice. One night, I stopped in the store and went to charge something to our room but realized that I had DH's key and no ID. They were closing but patient enough to let me call DH in the room to come down with his ID. How nice is that?!

We did ask for a burned out lightbulb to be changed and it never was the entire stay even when housekeeping called right from the room in front of me but it was the light above the daybed and we didn't really miss it. There was an awful smell coming from the sink area. It was like the smell of a perm for hair and even housekeeping couldn't figure it out and also called for maint to check it out but we never did hear what it was and it was never resolved but how long do you spend in that spot? Not a big deal to me.

The only real sour note of our whole stay was at check out. We went to Goofy's for breakfast at 9 and then planned to check out and be on the road by around 10:30 to be home in time for my son's friend's bday party. We got back to the room to pick up our luggage and finish up packing the last little bit and our door would not open because of some defect in the lock. Throughout our stay, we periodically had issues with the door and a few times we could not get it closed when leaving and had to get new keys 2 or 3 times when we couldn't get in. We went and got new keys and they didn't work. Then housekeeping tired and then maintenance tried and no keys would work. They they said only security would be able to open the door when that happened but no one could find security and we were now standing in the hall for over 45 minutes. DH was furious and I was getting mad so I went down and found a security man standing in the lobby and he came and opened the door then. It was really frustrating and unfortunate that it happened at the only time we were on a time schedule and they were so inefficient getting security to come. He said he never even got a call so it was a good thing that I went and found him myself. If we were flying out, it could have been a disaster!

We did go up to the terrace one night to watch the WOC after we had already seen it from below. There are no chairs up there and we didn't know where to stand and by the time we realized the "good spot" it was full. So as soon as you go out the door, stand to your left at the very back edge of the railing and you can see the screens somewhat from there but no other place on the terrace. It was pleasant for a change to be away from the crowds but I would not make that your only viewing. DH and ds were at the pool so we had come to meet them and realized it was the same time as the start of WOC so just wandered up there. We loved WOC by the way. We saw it the night after we paid the $300 for Fantasmic dessert seating and the girls liked WOC more and that was free! We went in with the hotel group to get the FP in the am and got blue so we cancelled Ariel's Grotto dinner and were really happy with our spot along the wet area of the railing. We didn't get wet at all. The girls wanted to get wet but I was glad to stay dry!

All in all, it was a great hotel stay! We loved it and enjoyed the pool and all the atmosphere. If you are heading there, you will LOVE it and find that it is well worth the money. We ate at Storytellers for lunch once and it was great and we had lunch by the pool one day that is from White Water Snacks and was very good too. Pool staff is great and drink service was wonderful poolside. Our server was there every 5 minutes or less. We never waited for a thing!

The pool area is very crowded and we didn't know that people go down in the am and save their seats all day long so when we went the first day around 12:30, we had to sit way far away from the pool with the slide. I was a bit worried not being able to watch the girls doing the slide but there was a guard at the top and one at the bottom and one directly across so for the first time in my life, I just relaxed! Ahhhh, it was great but then again, my girl is 10. If you have little ones, go early and put a towel on the chair you want by the slide. There were only 1/3-1/2 of the people on the chairs, the rest were empty and I did ask the lifeguards if we could take the towels off (like on a cruise ship) but she said no, that it was fine to save chairs here.

So, 2 pieces of advice-save your pool chairs in the am and if at the terrace, sit at the railing closest to the door on the left as you go out! HTHs someone, ENJOY!


----------



## pearl12970

Fidoprincess : had to informed GCH earlier that you plan to check in early  ? It's great that they had your room ready that early . I have heard people having to wait until the actual check in time to get their room keys.

We are staying at GCH for 5 days from Sept 26- oct 1. I am hoping that with schools in session, the hotel will have lesser crowds so can give our room sooner .


----------



## Jenna319

Thanks for the report Fidoprincess!  We are staying at GCH for the first time in exactly 11 days!  I am beyond excited and I cannot WAIT to get back to Mickey territory!


----------



## pearl12970

Is it considered ok to request a complimentary room upgrade at check in ?

We have booked a standard room (5 day package ) from Sept26 - Oct 1.What is the occupancy at the hotel like around this time ? What are our chances forgetting upgraded to a theme park view room ?


----------



## fidoprincess

pearl, I called about 2 days ahead of time to tell them we would be checking in early. I was told on the phone not to count on getting the room early and never dreamed we would be able to get our room THAT early. I guess it was before 11 am and I also heard that most of the time people don't get their texts saying the room is ready and they have to call over and over. We were lucky, I guess! It wouldn't hurt to call ahead and ask for early check in.

The line to check in when we got there was so short, only 2 people ahead of us and if I recall correctly, there was a Cast Member at each station. When we went back to get in our room, the line was enormous! It went all the way along the desk and then turned the corner into the lobby and we noticed it was like that several times during our stay. They have a little sign at the front of the line and they have 2 or more cast members that ask you what you need and direct you to the next appropriate line. The Cast Members talked to the girls and gave them pins and were really nice and sweet while we waited that short time. There is also a tv with cartoons and little rocking chairs the girls sat in while they waitied for a few minutes. It really is done well but I sure don't know what they type when you check in because it takes so looong. They do give you the keys and when the room is ready, they text your number and you just go right to your room. They also gave us a big packet that contained all of our dining reservations, our fantasmic tickets, and maps and stuff about the hotel activities. You don't have to go back to the desk again and you don't have to go to the desk to check out unless you have some problem with your bill.

I have no idea how full the hotel will be when you go but two weeks before we left, they still had rooms and because I was thinking of "maybe" adding that extra night before our stay, I watched it on Expedia and it filled up over those weeks and was sold out for 4 nights of our stay. You can keep checking and see. I watched the desk a few times and not once did I see anyone tip and I didn't tip them either to ask for any upgrade because we wanted the daybed room so much that only comes with a standard view and were lucky enough to get it. A few days later, when the girls were doing the coloring activity, the CM who was in charge recognized us and said she remembered checking us in. I didn't remember her because she had glasses on but thought it was nice that she knew us and the girls names. I was tempted then to ask about tipping but some little kid started crying and she left and I didn't see her again.

Throughout our stay, I saw and talked to lots of people who were waiting until after 5 to get into their rooms. A lot of people were upset. One man was telling me he was so upset and was sitting there with his luggage and I asked him why didn't he just leave the luggage with the bellmen and go to the park. Just then his wife came over and said they were given another room so they were happy. I "think" she complained so much they got an upgrade to a better room. I think it is common to not get your room early or even on time so just plan on leaving your luggage and going to the park. That way you won't be sad and if you do get it early, it will be a nice surprise.

I would just ask nicely for a "complimentary" upgrade but if it is really important to you to have a special view, book and pay for it because it is my understanding that upgrades are not very common at all. If it happens, it will be great but don't expect it. You will have a great trip no matter what. I was happy with our view even though it was overlooking the entry. I looked out a few times but it was nice and quiet and I LOVED being close to the lobby much more than I would like a DTD view with a long long walk. More than any view, I would ask to be close to the lobby and elevator. People at the end of those long wings were complaining A LOT about the long walk and feeling like they were so far away from everything. I heard one man joke that he walked so far to his room, he was sure it was a whole different hotel!

Jenna, Have a great time! I hope you love the Grand as much as we did. All the little things add up. Every time you say goodbye to someone, they tell you to "Have a grand day!" It is just so much fun. I thought we would really miss all the Disney stuff at the DLH but I enjoyed the subtle touches like the Bambi shower curtains and loved the lobby. I am not one to hang out in the public areas of hotels but this trip, we all enjoyed a time or two sitting in the lobby either waiting for someone else in our group or just cooling off and it was just so comfortable and welcoming. I am sure you will have a great time!


----------



## ORDisneyfans

Thank you fidoprincess for your great trip report. I love reading about all of the different experiences. Sounds like you had a GRAND trip indeed!

5 more days until we check into DLH for 2 nights pool/resort view, then on to PPH concierge for 5 nights! Our first time onsite!


----------



## goldies 5

Do any of the Themepark view rooms have the daybeds?


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

Hello- we stayed at the GCH for the 4th of July weekend and had a great time! We paid for a standard room but was upgraded when we arrived. Our room was also ready for us at 9 am!  we had requested a king sized room and we got it! I heard that they dont have too many king size beds and was wondering how many they do official have and does anyone know which room numbers have the king sized beds? We had room 3240 and it was an amazing room! I would love to get this room again! 
ps. I love this thread!


----------



## fidoprincess

goldies 5, No, none of the view rooms have the daybeds. I really wanted a nice view but found out there are no view rooms and it was more important to me to have the big room. The daybed rooms are ONLY above the front entrance and the view is looking across to the DLH on the right and PP on the left over the parking lots. You can see pretty far but we didn't even notice the parking lots or Disneyland Drive because there are a lot of trees along the drive area. I was worried that we would hear car doors the whole time especially on the 2nd floor from people checking in and using valet parking but we didn't hear anything except an occasional happy kid running down the hall in the daytime.

The daybed rooms are X101-X107 and X201-X207 where X is the floor number. The 3rd floor is really nice because there is a big landing with a super wide hallway but our room was on the 2nd floor and nice because it was so easy to get to. Post number 827 in this thread shows a pic of the daybed room. You can't tell from the pic but there is a big space on the sliding door side of the daybed and we pushed the bed down to the tv and had room there to put the queen sized airbed. 

ORDisneyfans, Have a wonderful time! Remember the DLH is under construction but the neverland pool is open and the tower that they are working on is the far one above the waterfalls that are turned off and boarded up. If you happen to get that tower, ask to be moved. I saw a bunch of people complained and they were moved because of the construction noise. Call ahead and request a renovated room in the Dreams tower. Some of those rooms are considered standard view on the lower floors so you might get lucky. PP is nice and we've enjoyed our stays there as well. Remember to go out the front door and cross the street at the light cutting through GCH for the shortest walk. If you go out the back door by the parking garage and walk along the path to the DLH, it is a much longer walk! Remember too that you can go to early entry every day that you are there as a perk of staying onsight. They don't always tell you that and we think it is one of the best perks.

tinksdreamwishes, I don't have the room numbers for the king bed rooms but they are almost as scarce as the daybed rooms. Before the additional wing, this was the breakdown of room types:
39 Queen/Queens day bed 
477 Queen/Queens 
75 Kings 
154 Bunk Beds  
745 Total Rooms

The CM who checked us in told me that they were hoping there would be more daybed and king rooms built in the newer wing but she said they were all 2 Q rooms not including the villas of course. She also said she gets yelled at by guests all day long who were promised a certain type of room and don't get it. They are working on trying to fix the communications issues with reservations promising the certain room types. The only thing they do guarantee is the view type that you reserve, not the bedding configuration although our reservationist said we were 99% sure to get the daybed room. With only 39 of that type, she was wrong!


----------



## scrappychar

Hi! I am almost ready to take the GCH plunge, just need to find out osme info.  Mostly about the pools.  We are going at the beginning of November - do the pools stay open all year long?  If so, are any of the pools going to be under construction November 4-14?

Char


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

*fidoprincess*, thanks so much for the mini trip report for the GCH!  I really enjoyed reading about how kind the GCH CMs were to you and your family.  Reading about the on-again, off-again long line at check in is making me a little nervous.  The hotel is pretty booked over Labor Day weekend and we won't be able to get there very early.  I want DD7 to go to school for the first hour of the day so she won't be marked absent which means we won't start driving until around 9:30 and will get there around 5:30.  We have picnic dinners already bought for WOC that night so it's going to be a flurry of check-in, pick up picnic dinners with fastpasses, and racing over to line up for WOC.  Hopefully the check in line won't be incredibly long right when we get there.  If it is, we may just try to leave the luggage with the bell hops and check in after WOC, but that puts our check in time pretty late for the DDs and I'm afraid our room choice would be less than ideal checking in so late on such a crowded weekend.


----------



## mrswh

Does anyone have a photo of a room with bunk beds, or know their location?  Thanks!!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

mrswh said:


> Does anyone have a photo of a room with bunk beds, or know their location?  Thanks!!



If you google "grand californian bunk beds" and click on "images", you'll see tons of pictures of what they look like.  I was going to try to post one here for you, but I think you'll get a better sense of what the rooms look like by looking at the array of photos on the google page than from one picture.


----------



## mrswh

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> If you google "grand californian bunk beds" and click on "images", you'll see tons of pictures of what they look like.  I was going to try to post one here for you, but I think you'll get a better sense of what the rooms look like by looking at the array of photos on the google page than from one picture.



Thank you, Stephanie!!


----------



## pearl12970

I am pretty sure I saw pics of the refrigerators in Standard rooms but didn't pay much attention when I saw them last and now when I need them , I can't find them  
Wanted to figure out if I would be able to have a gallon of milk in there ( if I took all the trays out )plus some fruit ( apple, grapes) , yogurt tubes , large soda ?


Pls let me know,

TIA.


----------



## mrswh

pearl12970 said:


> I am pretty sure I saw pics of the refrigerators in Standard rooms but didn't pay much attention when I saw them last and now when I need them , I can't find them
> Wanted to figure out if I would be able to have a gallon of milk in there ( if I took all the trays out )plus some fruit ( apple, grapes) , yogurt tubes , large soda ?
> 
> 
> Pls let me know,
> 
> TIA.



I don't think you could fit a gallon of milk in there.  On top of that, no matter how high we turned up our refrigerator, it never got cold enough for milk.  We put water in it and it was cold but not cold enough for something perishable. Not sure if it was just our fridge or not.  You could get those little Horizon milk boxes that don't need to be refrigerated - they would fit pretty well and it would be OK if they aren't super cold.


----------



## fidoprincess

You could fit a half gallon carton and our fridge was so cold that my stuff froze until I found the dial to turn it down. I had a leftover sandwich and it was covered with ice the next day. The water bottles sure were nice and icy cold though! 

Remember too that White Water Snacks is like a mini store now that the DVC villas are there so you can pick up stuff for snacks even though it is a bit expensive, it was easy. We brought a ton of food stuff and used the nice counter above the fridge and below the tv to set everything up. We ate out most of the time but the kids still made sandwiches almost everyday so I had paper plates and plastic knives, etc..Mainly we brought snacks for the drive but they ate more in the room than the car. They did have cereal a lot of mornings too before early entry to tide them over until our in park breakfasts. We did get our milk from white water snacks. I saw a lot of people filling up coolers at the ice machines so I guess they had more food than could fit in the fridge and that seemed like a good idea too.


----------



## Nonsuch

mrswh said:


> ...no matter how high we turned up our refrigerator, it never got cold enough for milk.  We put water in it and it was cold but not cold enough for something perishable. Not sure if it was just our fridge or not.


This has been my my experience with every stay at the Grand, and also most other hotel rooms 



fidoprincess said:


> ...our fridge was so cold that my stuff froze until I found the dial to turn it down.


You got the only good one


----------



## fidoprincess

Nonsuch, that is so funny! I guess we did get the only good one. I can tell you that I was shocked when my delicious club sandwich from Storytellers had ice on it. Sad to say, at that point, I was so hungry that I ate it anyway and it was still pretty good.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Hey, hey, hey!  I'm so excited!    I've been checking online for the GCH just in case the hotel rates might drop a little.  Totally wasn't expecting anything more than my 10% AP discount on the standard room we've had reserved, but figured it didn't hurt to keep checking.  Well, low and behold, guess what popped up today???  A pool/resort view room for a grand total of $1228 for all four nights including tax (so a base rate of about $280/night without tax)!!!  Woo hoo!!


----------



## CrazyDuck

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Hey, hey, hey!  I'm so excited!    I've been checking online for the GCH just in case the hotel rates might drop a little.  Totally wasn't expecting anything more than my 10% AP discount on the standard room we've had reserved, but figured it didn't hurt to keep checking.  Well, low and behold, guess what popped up today???  A pool/resort view room for a grand total of $1228 including tax!!!  Woo hoo!!



Umm.. $1228/night is a little high...


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

CrazyDuck said:


> Umm.. $1228/night is a little high...



Lol, yeah, that price per night would be suite-worthy.  We're staying for four nights.  I'll clarify in my post.


----------



## BunnieGene

We just got back from a 5 night stay...and right on cue my thread subscription disappeared...

Even though our trip is over, I want to keep coming back to this thread to relive the wonderful memories...LOVE the GCH


----------



## fidoprincess

BunnieGene, That must be frustrating but you will just have to keep coming back and posting!


----------



## BARBARAL26

CrazyDuck said:


> Umm.. $1228/night is a little high...



Does that include hopper tickets?


----------



## mvf-m11c

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Hey, hey, hey!  I'm so excited!    I've been checking online for the GCH just in case the hotel rates might drop a little.  Totally wasn't expecting anything more than my 10% AP discount on the standard room we've had reserved, but figured it didn't hurt to keep checking.  Well, low and behold, guess what popped up today???  A pool/resort view room for a grand total of $1228 for all four nights including tax (so a base rate of about $280/night without tax)!!!  Woo hoo!!



That is a good deal for the pool view. I had a same offer with my AP for the park view at $280, but I got a good deal on the standard for $228. For that price of $1228 for four nights at the GCH pool view is a good deal.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

KCmike said:


>



I love that area with the fireplace, adult rocking chairs, and the little rocking chairs for the kids.  We hung out there one night with the DDs in their pajamas while we listened to someone on guitar.  DH got us hot cocoa for all of us from the bar around the corner.  It was a great bedtime activity!


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

I'm so excited  that we have just booked our rooms in GCH for our trip next March.  Thanks to all the regular posters (especially KCMike) for all the information and photo's ... it really helped us make our decision.  Can't wait for March ... only 216 days to go!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## soled

This is a great thread, and I tried to read it all looking for any info I needed. But one thing I'm confused about is the actual park view. And I think my confusion lies in the Grand hotel room posts blending in with the vacation club Grand rooms. 

Anyway, with the previous room diagram in mind, can anyone give me specific rooms to ask for when requesting a park view? The last time we stayed there with the park view, we were in the courtyard area and had the pool between us and the park, making the park appear too far away to really enjoy the view.

Are there actual hotel rooms within the vacation wing? They seem to have the best views, at least by looking at the diagram. If I'm seeing the diagram properly, I'm seeing what look to be standard rooms between 240 to 260-in the lower left corner. Are those hotel rooms, or vacation club rooms, or a mix of both?

Thanks!


----------



## franandaj

soled said:


> This is a great thread, and I tried to read it all looking for any info I needed. But one thing I'm confused about is the actual park view. And I think my confusion lies in the Grand hotel room posts blending in with the vacation club Grand rooms.
> 
> Anyway, with the previous room diagram in mind, can anyone give me specific rooms to ask for when requesting a park view? The last time we stayed there with the park view, we were in the courtyard area and had the pool between us and the park, making the park appear too far away to really enjoy the view.
> 
> Are there actual hotel rooms within the vacation wing? They seem to have the best views, at least by looking at the diagram. If I'm seeing the diagram properly, I'm seeing what look to be standard rooms between 240 to 260-in the lower left corner. Are those hotel rooms, or vacation club rooms, or a mix of both?
> 
> Thanks!



You might just ask for a Park View in the "new wing where the DVC rooms are located"


----------



## soled

franandaj said:


> You might just ask for a Park View in the "new wing where the DVC rooms are located"



That's part of what I was asking, Alison. _Are there _in fact hotel rooms in the vacation wing? 

If so, I may have missed that in this thread, but there's tons of posts to speed read through, so please forgive my dumb question if I missed it.


----------



## pearl12970

This fireplace looks so cozy. Is this in the lobby or concierge level ?



KCmike said:


>


----------



## franandaj

soled said:


> That's part of what I was asking, Alison. _Are there _in fact hotel rooms in the vacation wing?
> 
> If so, I may have missed that in this thread, but there's tons of posts to speed read through, so please forgive my dumb question if I missed it.



The new wing is shaped like a "T" the elevators are right where the vertical part of the "T" connects to the horizontal part.  When you get off the elevator the DVC rooms are on the left side of the vertical part of the "T", the remaining parts of the T have regular rooms, so the right side of the "T" has park view hotel rooms.


----------



## soled

pearl12970 said:


> This fireplace looks so cozy. Is this in the lobby or concierge level ?



That's off to the side, in the main lobby.


----------



## soled

franandaj said:


> The new wing is shaped like a "T" the elevators are right where the vertical part of the "T" connects to the horizontal part.  When you get off the elevator the DVC rooms are on the left side of the vertical part of the "T", the remaining parts of the T have regular rooms, so the right side of the "T" has park view hotel rooms.



Thanks, much, Alison. If I'm reading the map correct those are the rooms I was asking about(240-260).

Have you or anyone else stayed in those particular rooms? Are the views of the park nice? Does anyone have pictures of the views from those particular room, by any chance?


----------



## monami7

We Just returned Tuesday night from our trip.  To say we fell in love with DLR would be an understatement! LOL
We don't even want to go back to WDW anymore.  My DH said we can go to DLR every 2 years and go to WDW every 4 or so. LOL
Upon checking in for our standard room I was told we were upgraded to a Pool view room. (she asked if that was OK with me! LOL)  
The room was room 3212. It overlooked the pools and we could watch the boats going up Grizly river run and watch people on the redwood trail.  TOT was in the background behind the bear.  It was amazing!
I am fine staying at CCI (it is a really nice off property choice) however I think I know what I will be using my DVC points for from now on! LOL
The whole trip really was perfect.


----------



## monami7

mrswh said:


> Does anyone have a photo of a room with bunk beds, or know their location?  Thanks!!



3212 has the bun k beds.  My girls loved them.  My 13 yr old slept on the trundle and the little ones took turns on the bunks.  They thought they would magically have them at home when we returned! LOL


----------



## Nonsuch

soled said:


> ...If I'm reading the map correct those are the rooms I was asking about(240-260).


You are correct, the hotel rooms part of the DVC expansion are even number rooms x240-x260.  There are 5 floors in this area, so the park view rooms will be on floors 2-5.  The higher floors will have a better view.



soled said:


> Have you or anyone else stayed in those particular rooms? Are the views of the park nice? Does anyone have pictures of the views from those particular room, by any chance?


I have not stayed in those rooms, but have stayed in the adjacent 5502 villa.
The hotel rooms are very close to Mulholland Madness.  I took this video showing a 360 view of the area between the Grand Californian and Paradise Pier.
The first few seconds pans from Mulholland Madness to the Hotel rooms, showing how close the rooms are to the park.
The view from the upper floors (3-5) should be very good.


----------



## Yukonjack

I am planning a three night getaway with my lovely wife for February (9th through 16th), and would like to stay at the GCH.  We took our three kids with us lastyear and stayed at the GCH and LOVED it.  Its hard to go back and settle for anything less anymore, especially for a rare trip/treat away without our lovely children.  This will be our first trip to DL without kids, and our third trip total.  I want to make it really special for my wife and have started planning so I can get it all set.  

At any rate, I was on thet Disney website and their rate for the GCH std view room for our dates plus parkhopper tickets for three days is 1,660.  I hear about folks getting closer to $230 per nite, and wondered whether this is just the rate for that time period or whether there is a way to get a better deal.  I am likely going to splurge anyway, but would like to get the best deal possible.  Any tips for Napa Rose would be helpful too.  I also plan to have dinner at riverside in the Blue Bayou restaurant as well.  I am really looking forward to some time without kids with my wife to be kids ourselves!


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

Hi  Yukonjack- I am a little confused- you said your quote of 1660 is for your dates- thats 7 nights and about $300 of that would go to 3 day parkhoppers? That averages out to less then $200 a night. Sounds like a good deal to me! Unless you meant 3 nights at the GCH.


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

sorry- I just re read your post- it starts off by saying 3 nights... but your dates indicated 7 nights.


----------



## Yukonjack

tinksdreamwishes said:


> sorry- I just re read your post- it starts off by saying 3 nights... but your dates indicated 7 nights.



Sorry.  I meant February 6th through the 9th.  I guess I could wait another month or so and see what the new packages are going for?


----------



## Nonsuch

Yukonjack said:


> Sorry.  I meant February 6th through the 9th.  I guess I could wait another month or so and see what the new packages are going for?


AP rates are $320/night, which is only a small discount ($355/night without discount).
It's very likely some better rates will appear in the coming months


----------



## Yukonjack

Nonsuch said:


> AP rates are $320/night, which is only a small discount ($355/night without discount).
> It's very likely some better rates will appear in the coming months



I will likely wait.  What I do not understand is that the DL website for GCH rooms only provides me a quote of $1,065.00 for three nights, but if I add three day parkhopper tickets for two, it jacks up to a bit over $1,600.  If I buy the tickets alone from the DL website (with a discount for advanced purchase), the two parkhopper tickets for the same time are like $372.00, so if I buy the hotel and the tickets separately, I save about $200.00.  Weird, or am I missing something?


----------



## nunzia

Yukonjack said:


> I will likely wait.  What I do not understand is that the DL website for GCH rooms only provides me a quote of $1,065.00 for three nights, but if I add three day parkhopper tickets for two, it jacks up to a bit over $1,600.  If I buy the tickets alone from the DL website (with a discount for advanced purchase), the two parkhopper tickets for the same time are like $372.00, so if I buy the hotel and the tickets separately, I save about $200.00.  Weird, or am I missing something?



No..you are not weird..you are smart. I discovered a long time ago that buying the components of the trip sepeerately is generally cheaper than the package deals. Check out hotels.com also for hotel rates. I recently got nights at Disneyland Hotel for $179 when the site and AP rates were way above that.


----------



## lffam

6 days till LA, 10 days till DL..can't wait. To increase the anticipation , this past week The Today Show ( Aussie morning news and current affairs show) was doing the weather segment from CA all week. They were at DCA, DL, Hollywood. Son was up at 6:30 each morning waiting for each of the weather segments!!


----------



## Jenna319

I cannot wait for our 1st stay at GC next weekend!  4 days!!


----------



## VallCopen

Yukonjack just wanted to let you know I sent you a private message with a few ideas.  Have a great trip.


----------



## funatdisney

Jenna319 said:


> I cannot wait for our 1st stay at GC next weekend!  4 days!!



You will love it! Post a TR and let us know how it goes.


----------



## mrswh

Yukonjack said:


> Sorry.  I meant February 6th through the 9th.  I guess I could wait another month or so and see what the new packages are going for?



If you are OK with the price you are getting but hoping for something better, go ahead and book it now - that way you have a room reserved.  Keep checking back and if the price goes down you can either make a new reservation and cancel the old one (they will refund your deposit as long as you cancel more than 5 days before your arrival date) or call and ask them to modify your reservation - then they will transfer your deposit to the new room.  At least then you can't get shut out!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## Yukonjack

mrswh said:


> If you are OK with the price you are getting but hoping for something better, go ahead and book it now - that way you have a room reserved.  Keep checking back and if the price goes down you can either make a new reservation and cancel the old one (they will refund your deposit as long as you cancel more than 5 days before your arrival date) or call and ask them to modify your reservation - then they will transfer your deposit to the new room.  At least then you can't get shut out!



Thats a great tip.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Yukonjack

VallCopen said:


> Yukonjack just wanted to let you know I sent you a private message with a few ideas.  Have a great trip.



Thanks for the information.  That is a really great option, and one that I intend to explore.  That whole process looks super confusing and crazy, but in the end it may be worth it.


----------



## Yukonjack

funatdisney said:


> You will love it! Post a TR and let us know how it goes.



Hey Funatdisney, thanks for the informative message.  I appreciate it and would like to talk with you more, but cannot PM anyone yet because I am a few posts shy of 10   If you PM me with your email addr, I will drop you a note so we can keep talking.

Thanks again!

Greg


----------



## ipdenc

Our family will be arriving on Sept. 15th.  (DH, DS4, and DS12)  We were ALL supposed to arrive at 10am, but my husband has to work.  I will still be taking the boys and arriving at 10am.  We will be taking ALL of luggage so it will be easier for my DH, since he has to rush after work to make his flight.  Any suggestions for transportation?  We will be arriving at John Wayne and staying at GC.  I am worried being alone with the boys and all of our luggage for 6 days. I would like a good shuttle service.  Thanks in advance.................


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

ipdenc said:


> Our family will be arriving on Sept. 15th.  (DH, DS4, and DS12)  We were ALL supposed to arrive at 10am, but my husband has to work.  I will still be taking the boys and arriving at 10am.  We will be taking ALL of luggage so it will be easier for my DH, since he has to rush after work to make his flight.  Any suggestions for transportation?  We will be arriving at John Wayne and staying at GC.  I am worried being alone with the boys and all of our luggage for 6 days. I would like a good shuttle service.  Thanks in advance.................



That's quite a load!  If I were trying to do it by myself, I might splurge on a private car or taxi.  But John Wayne is a small airport and it's not far from the luggage carousels to the taxi/shuttle/bus area right outside.  I'd probably still consider Disneyland Express since the drivers are usually great about helping with luggage.  Here's a link to the most popular options with their phone numbers, websites, and approximate costs:  Airport Proximity to DLR and Ground Transportation Information Super Thread.


----------



## VallCopen

Yukonjack said:


> Thanks for the information.  That is a really great option, and one that I intend to explore.  That whole process looks super confusing and crazy, but in the end it may be worth it.



Sending you another pm with more information.


----------



## pearl12970

I read few reviews on tripadvisor about bed bugs at GCH . It's really bothering me . Anyone here had bed bugs in their room at GCH ?
It's just creeping me out ....


----------



## caimakale

pearl12970 said:


> I read few reviews on tripadvisor about bed bugs at GCH . It's really bothering me . Anyone here had bed bugs in their room at GCH ?
> It's just creeping me out ....



I could only find one recent complaint on there about bedbugs and I tend to agree with the hotel staff on their conclusion...mosquito bites.

Bed bug bites look just like a mosquito bite, so it is very possible that their children had been bitten by mosquitos.  The fact that they said they all slept together in the second bed for the rest of their trip also leads me to believe that there wasn't bed bugs.  If one bed was infected, the other bed will be infected as well.  The beds are too close together and require little to no travel for the bugs to hide/nest.


----------



## ipdenc

I think I may have read about this before, but can't remember....is there a Starbucks close?  My husband needs his coffee each morning and prefers Starbucks, but will settle for a good cup other than McDonalds.  Thank you!


----------



## ipdenc

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> That's quite a load!  If I were trying to do it by myself, I might splurge on a private car or taxi.  But John Wayne is a small airport and it's not far from the luggage carousels to the taxi/shuttle/bus area right outside.  I'd probably still consider Disneyland Express since the drivers are usually great about helping with luggage.  Here's a link to the most popular options with their phone numbers, websites, and approximate costs:  Airport Proximity to DLR and Ground Transportation Information Super Thread.



Thank you! Very Helpful!


----------



## franandaj

ipdenc said:


> I think I may have read about this before, but can't remember....is there a Starbucks close?  My husband needs his coffee each morning and prefers Starbucks, but will settle for a good cup other than McDonalds.  Thank you!



I'm sure there is a Starbucks somewhere within a mile of the hotel, but the Hearthstone Lounge in the lobby had pretty good coffee, espresso and cappucino...


----------



## jennb

Just returned from a one night stay at the GC.  I had never stayed at the DLR previously because I live only about 30 minutes away, but my family won VIP passes to view WOC and we decided to make it into a mini-weekend away.  We previously stayed on property at WDW for the past two summers.  

I liked our room at the GC - 4503.  We had booked a standard and were given a pool view room.  Had 2 queens no couch or daybed.  Room itself was very quiet.  Unfortunately I found a ton of food crumbs under the beds when I was doing a check to make sure we had everything before check out.  I know this happens, but its not hard to push the vacuum cleaner under the beds once in awhile.  

The pools were comfortable, but a bit crowded.  I especially like the padded loungers.  

After travelling to WDW the previous two summers, I think I enjoyed the Yacht and Beach Club resorts a bit more.  The rooms seem a bit larger and have a dresser in addition to the tv armoir w/drawers, which I was surprised the GC did not have.  It all comes down to a preference of decor, I think.  All in all, the GC is a beautiful hotel and I would stay again if the price were right!


----------



## Yukonjack

VallCopen said:


> Sending you another pm with more information.



Thanks again Vall.  Trying to get my posts count up so I can PM you later today


----------



## Yukonjack

ipdenc said:


> Our family will be arriving on Sept. 15th.  (DH, DS4, and DS12)  We were ALL supposed to arrive at 10am, but my husband has to work.  I will still be taking the boys and arriving at 10am.  We will be taking ALL of luggage so it will be easier for my DH, since he has to rush after work to make his flight.  Any suggestions for transportation?  We will be arriving at John Wayne and staying at GC.  I am worried being alone with the boys and all of our luggage for 6 days. I would like a good shuttle service.  Thanks in advance.................



I traveled to DL last year by myself with my son (15), and two daughters (3 & 5), and my wife flew out later that night from a business trip.  I had all the kids and lots of luggage, so I opted for the Disney Land Express. We were the only people on it and it was about an hour drive to the GCH.  Totally worth the expense and I would definitely recommend it for other parents in my situation


----------



## nunzia

ipdenc said:


> I think I may have read about this before, but can't remember....is there a Starbucks close?  My husband needs his coffee each morning and prefers Starbucks, but will settle for a good cup other than McDonalds.  Thank you!



Isn't there a cart that brews Starbucks coffee in DTD..right around before you get to the fountain?


----------



## Momrow

nunzia said:


> Isn't there a cart that brews Starbucks coffee in DTD..right around before you get to the fountain?



The Brea Cart right by the fountain brews starbucks.


----------



## pearl12970

We have 5 day park hopper tickets with our package which allow us 1 Magic morning ( which I believe is early entry to the parks ) and 1 voucher each for Mickey's Toon Town Morning Madness.

I read somewhere that if you have a 3 day hopper AND are staying on Disney property , you get Magic Morning on all days ( T,Th,Sat,Sun) ? Like a perk of staying at an on-site hotel.is this correct ?


----------



## farmfresh

Yes, guests at DLH, PPH , GCh get early entry every morning it is offered.  You just show a registration form (they give it to you at check in) at the gates


----------



## funatdisney

Actually, your room card is all you need for the Magic Morning entrance. The room card will have the dates of your stay printed on them.


----------



## pearl12970

Thank you everyone


----------



## tdashgirl

funatdisney said:


> Actually, your room card is all you need for the Magic Morning entrance. The room card will have the dates of your stay printed on them.



I always wonder how well they check those dates?   When we went in early June (BEFORE WoC I should note) the CM's at GCA entrance always seemed so rushed and hurried, it seemed that they just looked to see if you had a DLR hotel key, not the particular dates ...


----------



## funatdisney

tdashgirl said:


> I always wonder how well they check those dates?   When we went in early June (BEFORE WoC I should note) the CM's at GCA entrance always seemed so rushed and hurried, it seemed that they just looked to see if you had a DLR hotel key, not the particular dates ...



I think it depends on how busy it gets. I have had my room key checked a few times. Enough for me to not chance getting caught if I happen to want to sneak in.  Like I would do that.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

We are here now and have a room on the sixth floor with a fabulous pool view. We also have a park view of GRR and ToT in the background. The beds are heavenly!


----------



## franandaj

funatdisney said:


> Actually, your room card is all you need for the Magic Morning entrance. The room card will have the dates of your stay printed on them.



When we show up in the afternoon, we just flash our room key in the wallet and they let us in.....


----------



## Yukonjack

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> We are here now and have a room on the sixth floor with a fabulous pool view. We also have a park view of GRR and ToT in the background. The beds are heavenly!



Man, color me jealous   Enjoy your trip!


----------



## ipdenc

Our family will be staying at GC for 5 nights.  On our 5th night we will be renting a car to see a Dodger game.  We plan to keep it over night and then take it to the airport so we won't have to deal with a shuttle. HOw much will we be charged to park for 1 night as a hotel guest?

Thank you!


----------



## blackjackdelta

ipdenc said:


> Our family will be staying at GC for 5 nights. On our 5th night we will be renting a car to see a Dodger game. We plan to keep it over night and then take it to the airport so we won't have to deal with a shuttle. HOw much will we be charged to park for 1 night as a hotel guest?
> 
> Thank you!


 
You can self park across the street for free or $17.00/night valet. Heard it mey go to $21, who knows.

Jack


----------



## ipdenc

blackjackdelta said:


> You can self park across the street for free or $17.00/night valet. Heard it mey go to $21, who knows.
> 
> Jack



WOW!  Where across the street do we park? we don't mind the walk.

Thanks!


----------



## blackjackdelta

ipdenc said:


> WOW! Where across the street do we park? we don't mind the walk.
> 
> Thanks!


 
There is a parking lot across the street from the entrance to the Grand and if it is full you are directed to the PPH garage which is another 150 feet from the lot.

Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

ipdenc said:


> WOW!  Where across the street do we park? we don't mind the walk.







Use your room cardkey to access the dedicated Grand Californian parking.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Nonsuch said:


> Use your room cardkey to access the dedicated Grand Californian parking.


 
When we were there 2 weeks ago, we were directed across the street which has been the same for the last 3 years. Would have love to park in the ajacent lot.

Jack


----------



## tdashgirl

Finally getting around to posting hotel photos from early June.  We booked a standard room, got upgraded to pool view.  It was so nice.  Very quick easy access to the elevators, pool, lobby and DCA entrance 

I'm a photobucket newbie, so bear with me...

Balcony views, you could see the pool and just a bit of Mickey's Fun Wheel and Grizzly Peak.











Room Entrance






Bathroom vanity






Beds






Television, dresser


----------



## farmfresh

Thanks everyone on this thread.  We are there from 26 September, and the updates keep reminding me what a great hotel this is to stay at and what a good time we will have. Fingers crossed for an upgrade as above!


----------



## ipdenc

blackjackdelta said:


> When we were there 2 weeks ago, we were directed across the street which has been the same for the last 3 years. Would have love to park in the ajacent lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Jack



Thanks!  Very helpful!


----------



## funatdisney

When I see your pictures, tdashgirl, I get really excited for my trip in Oct. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Nonsuch

blackjackdelta said:


> When we were there 2 weeks ago, we were directed across the street which has been the same for the last 3 years. Would have love to park in the ajacent lot.


I made that picture before a satellite view of the expanded hotel was available.  The "L" shaped lot next to the hotel is where the hotel expansion is now located.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Nonsuch said:


> I made that picture before a satellite view of the expanded hotel was available. The "L" shaped lot next to the hotel is where the hotel expansion is now located.


 
Thanks for explaining. After taking time to look at the photo I realized the Villas are not there. Since I am traveling just does not show well on the iPhone.

Jack


----------



## pearl12970

DS needs his milk in the morning when he wakes up and also at bedtime.He can't drink cold milk right out of the refrigerator and needs it to be room temperature.
Since GCH rooms don't have any microwaves, any suggestions on what I can do/ take to warm the milk ? 
Reservations suggested I can use the microwave at WWS but that's open only unril 10pm and besides it won't be convenient going ALL the way theta to warm just a cup of milk !
Looking for suggestions pleaseeeee


----------



## tdashgirl

I suppose you could heat up some water in the coffee maker, then put the milk container in there until it warms sufficiently? 

That is one thing that is a downer about DLR standard hotel rooms.  No microwave


----------



## pearl12970

Yup. I agree 

[ That is one thing that is a downer about DLR standard hotel rooms.  No microwave [/QUOTE]


----------



## jasy

pearl12970 said:


> DS needs his milk in the morning when he wakes up and also at bedtime.He can't drink cold milk right out of the refrigerator and needs it to be room temperature.
> Since GCH rooms don't have any microwaves, any suggestions on what I can do/ take to warm the milk ?
> Reservations suggested I can use the microwave at WWS but that's open only unril 10pm and besides it won't be convenient going ALL the way theta to warm just a cup of milk !
> Looking for suggestions pleaseeeee



I always just use hot tap water to warm my son's bottles, we've never used a microwave, it takes a few minutes but it works.


----------



## pearl12970

He doesn't drink in a bottle anymore. He drinks from a regular cup + straw. A suggestion - you could actually heat up the water in the coffee maker and then dip your son's bottle in the hot water. 
I can't  do that with a regular cup / glass.Still wondering what to do 



jasy said:


> I always just use hot tap water to warm my son's bottles, we've never used a microwave, it takes a few minutes but it works.


----------



## DizDragonfly

How about picking up some "shelf stable" milk and seeing if he'll drink that?  If he will, just bring some along and pop it open when he wants a cup.  

Or you could bring a couple of old baby bottles or a reusable aluminum or plastic water bottle to warm the traditional milk in and then pour it in a cup for him to drink.


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

buy a baby bottle warmer and then transfer the milk to a cup. Or tell him to live it with it cold!


----------



## mrswh

pearl12970 said:


> DS needs his milk in the morning when he wakes up and also at bedtime.He can't drink cold milk right out of the refrigerator and needs it to be room temperature.
> Since GCH rooms don't have any microwaves, any suggestions on what I can do/ take to warm the milk ?
> Reservations suggested I can use the microwave at WWS but that's open only unril 10pm and besides it won't be convenient going ALL the way theta to warm just a cup of milk !
> Looking for suggestions pleaseeeee



Get the Horizon milk boxes that can stay at room temp as long as they are unopened - no problem!   (You should be able to get them at Target.)


----------



## pearl12970

Thank you for both helpful suggestions ! 



DizDragonfly said:


> How about picking up some "shelf stable" milk and seeing if he'll drink that?  If he will, just bring some along and pop it open when he wants a cup.
> 
> Or you could bring a couple of old baby bottles or a reusable aluminum or plastic water bottle to warm the traditional milk in and then pour it in a cup for him to drink.


----------



## pearl12970

Thanks mrswh !




mrswh said:


> Get the Horizon milk boxes that can stay at room temp as long as they are unopened - no problem!   (You should be able to get them at Target.)


----------



## ipdenc

Does everyone tip housekeeping at the GCH?  How much is fair? Where do you leave the tip?


----------



## DmaxHawk

ipdenc said:


> Does everyone tip housekeeping at the GCH?  How much is fair? Where do you leave the tip?



We do. They seem to take extra care of your room if you do. At least from what I've seen. 

I usually leave 5 or 6 bucks, no idea if thats "fair" or not. What we usually do is write "thanks" on the note pad and leave the money under it.


----------



## funatdisney

We do the same thing. We use the notepad and write, "Thank you from Room XXXX, Have a grand day!"


----------



## DmaxHawk

funatdisney said:


> We do the same thing. We use the notepad and write, "Thank you from Room XXXX, Have a grand day!"




Clever. I like that.


----------



## tdashgirl

ipdenc said:


> Does everyone tip housekeeping at the GCH?  How much is fair? Where do you leave the tip?



Yes, we tip at every hotel.  Usually $1-2 a day.  I dunno if that's cheap or reasonable?


----------



## Momrow

ipdenc said:


> Does everyone tip housekeeping at the GCH?  How much is fair? Where do you leave the tip?



We tipped $5/night.  There is a little notecard in the vanity area, that is where I left it.  If I ran into her during the day I gave it to her myself.


----------



## funatdisney

DmaxHawk said:


> Clever. I like that.



Thank you. Never knew what to do with the tip. I just didn't want to leave it around and I wanted to thank the staff somehow, so I came up with this idea. I hope that it is well received.


----------



## DmaxHawk

funatdisney said:


> Thank you. Never knew what to do with the tip. *I just didn't want to leave it around* and I wanted to thank the staff somehow, so I came up with this idea. I hope that it is well received.



Same here. I ended up just leaving $5 on the table one time with no note and was surprised to see it was still there after the room was serviced. I'm guessing that they didn't think it was theirs and am glad to see that they are honorable enough not to just take any money that's lying around.


----------



## Nonsuch

DmaxHawk said:


> Same here. I ended up just leaving $5 on the table one time with no note and was surprised to see it was still there after the room was serviced. I'm guessing that they didn't think it was theirs and am glad to see that they are honorable enough not to just take any money that's lying around.


I leave the tip in a envelope or folded note, addressed "housekeeping" 
$5 each day, rather than a lump sum when checking out.

I have no idea if tips are pooled together or shared in some way, so I like to spread the money around.  In the same way, I give a tip to both the pick and delivery bellman.


----------



## Raindown

Momrow said:


> We tipped $5/night.  There is a little notecard in the vanity area, that is where I left it.  If I ran into her during the day I gave it to her myself.



Yea, I usually leave $5/night in the bathroom/vanity area.


----------



## AlaskaMomof2

Hi, I've been following this thread for sometime.  We have officially made our plans for Disneyland.  We are coming Sept 25-Oct 1.  We will be staying at the Grand from the 28-1st however they are booked the few days prior so I am looking at other hotel options for our first 3 days.  The Hyatt and Doubletree Suites are the two I have narrowed down.  Anyone have an opinion or knowledge on the two properties?  The Hyatt just went through a big refurb, so new beds.  Big plus in my book, however a couple of negative housekeeping posts on Trip Advisor.  Doubletree seems to get tons of great reviews, and the price is pretty incredible, $87 a night!  Anyone's advice would be greatly appreciated.  BTW, I always leave a sheet of stationery from the hotel with $5 on the bed for housekeeping daily.


----------



## caimakale

The rule of thumb that I use is $1 per person per night.  For us (family of 5) that's $5 per night.  I make sure to leave the tip on the desk/bath counter every day to make sure the housekeeper doing the work gets the tip.

Similarly, I tip $1 per bag for helping get my luggage in/out of the car and $1 per bag when it gets delivered to/picked up from our room.


----------



## CrazyDuck

We always leave the tip on the pillows...  They never forget to take it!


----------



## fidoprincess

We do $2 per person per day, so for the 5 of us, we left $10 each day and a little extra when we left BUT that is mainly because we received such great service. We also had the daybed to make up so that is more work too.

 My ds slept til noon or later every day so our mousekeeper cleaned our room last and I knew it was not the best timing for her. I am sure she was even late some days by the time he got ready. A few times, she had to clean around us because we got back the same time as he was getting up but she was always so gracious and sweet. We enjoyed talking to her and she also had a partner, a male, who helped her make the beds and bring in the towels. We ALWAYS had a ton of towels and more than enough of the toiletries and coffee. Really, she was so sweet that she hugged me when we left and I made sure to tell the front desk how great she was!

We also realized that the person who does the turn down service is NOT the same as the one that makes up the room so we left her a little tip too in the evening and then each night we had tons of coin chocolates! We certainly "got our money's worth" out of that tip. Seriously, we got maybe 30 coins each night! We had so many no one could eat them all and I brought a bunch home.


----------



## funatdisney

DmaxHawk said:


> Same here. I ended up just leaving $5 on the table one time with no note and was surprised to see it was still there after the room was serviced. I'm guessing that they didn't think it was theirs and am glad to see that they are honorable enough not to just take any money that's lying around.



That happened to me one time a long time ago, and I think that is how I came up with leaving a note. I was impressed that they didn't assume that it was theirs. I made sure I left a note every time after that.


----------



## tnkrbell13

We are staying Friday night 9/10 for the WOC verizon party. We are blocked out on Sat so planned to just utilize the pool, etc. Are we allowed to stay all day at the pool if check-out is 11?


----------



## KCmike

Looking towards GC from Redwook Creek Challenge


----------



## DmaxHawk

funatdisney said:


> That happened to me one time a long time ago, and I think that is how I came up with leaving a note. I was impressed that they didn't assume that it was theirs. I made sure I left a note every time after that.




Exactly


----------



## DmaxHawk

KCmike said:


> Looking towards GC from Redwook Creek Challenge



Great picture Mike, I haven't been on the trail, how is it?


----------



## KCmike

It's ok.  Definitely fun for kids.  They have alot of those rope/nets for climbing and walking around.  This was our first time going into that area after several years of just walking by it.


----------



## KCmike

Storytellers


----------



## tdashgirl

Nice shot


----------



## mrsxsparrow

tnkrbell13 said:


> We are staying Friday night 9/10 for the WOC verizon party. We are blocked out on Sat so planned to just utilize the pool, etc. Are we allowed to stay all day at the pool if check-out is 11?



We've done this before. You're not allowed back in your room of course. Also you have to let them know you're staying that day for the pool since you need an active key card to get in, but it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## lffam

We are here in the Villas and having a great time!! I will leave all the details for the trip report later. Just had a quick question about getting some essentials like bottled water, bread butter, laundry detergents etc. Our cart was only about $26 on Vons so was wondering if anyone knew anywhere nearby that we might be able to get some basic essentials? ( and how to get there !)

thanks in advance

PS - California Soarin' was AWESOME going to do it plenty more times before we leave - wasnt any line just walked straight on.


----------



## DmaxHawk

lffam said:


> We are here in the Villas and having a great time!! I will leave all the details for the trip report later. Just had a quick question about getting some essentials like bottled water, bread butter, laundry detergents etc. Our cart was only about $26 on Vons so was wondering if anyone knew anywhere nearby that we might be able to get some basic essentials? ( and how to get there !)
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> PS - California Soarin' was AWESOME going to do it plenty more times before we leave - wasnt any line just walked straight on.




Glad to hear you are having a great time!

I don't know the area that well but a quick look at Google maps usually helps me out.


----------



## JoRo

lffam said:


> We are here in the Villas and having a great time!! I will leave all the details for the trip report later. Just had a quick question about getting some essentials like bottled water, bread butter, laundry detergents etc. Our cart was only about $26 on Vons so was wondering if anyone knew anywhere nearby that we might be able to get some basic essentials? ( and how to get there !)
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> PS - California Soarin' was AWESOME going to do it plenty more times before we leave - wasnt any line just walked straight on.


 

My husband walked down to these guys and found out they do deliver any time.  I know the have they basics they are a mini mart..

*Wonderland Liquor*


*(714) 535-0127 *
1178 W Katella Ave, Anaheim, CA 92802 

http://local.yahoo.com/info-21087956-wonderland-liquor-anaheim


----------



## ORDisneyfans

Wonderland Liquor is on the corner of Katella and Walnut. About a 5-10 minute walk if you cut through the employee parking lot by the PPH. Bell services at the Pier told us about Marri's a great pizza place in the same strip mall. The four of us (2 kids 2 adults) shared a large pizza for $16.95!!! It was handmade, thick crust and loaded with toppings! We ended up taking two slices back for the bell guys! The waitress was great! We didn't go in the liquor store, but I noted it for another time! HTH

Sandee


----------



## franandaj

I've heard others talk about Wonderland Liquor, they will deliver and much more flexible than Von's as they are a Mom & Pop type store.  So far I've heard nothing but good things about them on this thread.


----------



## joeysmommy

lffam said:


> We are here in the Villas and having a great time!! I will leave all the details for the trip report later. Just had a quick question about getting some essentials like bottled water, bread butter, laundry detergents etc. Our cart was only about $26 on Vons so was wondering if anyone knew anywhere nearby that we might be able to get some basic essentials? ( and how to get there !)
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> PS - California Soarin' was AWESOME going to do it plenty more times before we leave - wasnt any line just walked straight on.



Try Soarin' barefoot- it's awesome!


----------



## joeysmommy

ORDisneyfans said:


> Wonderland Liquor is on the corner of Katella and Walnut. About a 5-10 minute walk if you cut through the employee parking lot by the PPH. Bell services at the Pier told us about Marri's a great pizza place in the same strip mall. The four of us (2 kids 2 adults) shared a large pizza for $16.95!!! It was handmade, thick crust and loaded with toppings! We ended up taking two slices back for the bell guys! The waitress was great! We didn't go in the liquor store, but I noted it for another time! HTH
> 
> Sandee



ORDisneyfans- thanks for the Marri's tip!
I called to ask if they will deliver to GCH and Hojo's (we're staying there 2 nites before GCH). There is a $10 minimum order for delivery and they will even deliver to the pool area.

I love that they have an extensive menu..not just pizza!
http://www.marrispizza.com/Menu.html


----------



## Yukonjack

ORDisneyfans said:


> Wonderland Liquor is on the corner of Katella and Walnut. About a 5-10 minute walk if you cut through the employee parking lot by the PPH. Bell services at the Pier told us about Marri's a great pizza place in the same strip mall. The four of us (2 kids 2 adults) shared a large pizza for $16.95!!! It was handmade, thick crust and loaded with toppings! We ended up taking two slices back for the bell guys! The waitress was great! We didn't go in the liquor store, but I noted it for another time! HTH
> 
> Sandee



This Wonderland Liquor sounds like a good option for my wife and I to get a bottle of nice champagn, and maybe a good bottle of wine to drink together on our balcony when we go.  Does anyone know whether they have a good wine/champagn selection?


----------



## KCmike

Time for another photo


----------



## lffam

Thanks for the Wonderland tip...

2 and one half days down, 3 and a half to go..

2 Bed Villa has oodles of room, We got a pool view room on second floor, which wasn't what I was hoping for, but it is still very nice. My son has his own little area which he has made into his own little studio ( he pretends he is Mickey - buying him the gloves/mits didnt help!) The washer and dryer were very handy after coming from 4 days in LA. We haven't used the  kitchen facilities at all and likely wont, but we just love having the comfort ( and luxury) of a larger space after a long day of exploring the parks. 

Has anyone else noticed that the Lobby is freezing?

Well more later...off to plan tomorrow;s adventures...


----------



## mrswh

lffam said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the Lobby is freezing?
> 
> Well more later...off to plan tomorrow;s adventures...



YES! The lobby was downright frigid.  There was one time it was REALLY hot out and I was happy to enter the freezing cold lobby, but other than that I really just didn't get it.  I remarked to my DH that they could charge a lot less for the rooms if they'd quit paying to cool the lobby to 45 degrees.


----------



## Yukonjack

mrswh said:


> YES! The lobby was downright frigid.  There was one time it was REALLY hot out and I was happy to enter the freezing cold lobby, but other than that I really just didn't get it.  I remarked to my DH that they could charge a lot less for the rooms if they'd quit paying to cool the lobby to 45 degrees.



When my family and I were there last September, it was AN ICE BOX in the lobby.  The CMs said that the system was broken and they all had colds from the cold temperatures, but they had no idea when it would be fixed.  I presumed the management kept it that cold to make sure people who were not staying there wouldnt stay very long.  We froze our tails off though.


----------



## tnkrbell13

mrsxsparrow said:


> We've done this before. You're not allowed back in your room of course. Also you have to let them know you're staying that day for the pool since you need an active key card to get in, but it shouldn't be a problem.



Thank you!!


----------



## soaringirl

Ok, I read some previous posts, and I know what to tip mousekeeping and the bell services. Is there another tip I should be aware of? My last vacations have been at the All Stars in WDW, so I guess it's going to be a slightly different kind of hotel 
About turndown, does everyone else leaves extra tip? I was considering the $1 usd per person rule...
thanks!


----------



## funatdisney

I once call the front desk to ask about tipping the turndown service. I was told that I didn't have to, but I do know that people do. They usually get lots more of the chocolate coins that they leave you on your pillow.

Oh how I miss turndown service. We don't get it at the Villas, but, then again, can't beat the space and the feel of that a Villa has.


----------



## pearl12970

They deliver to GCH ! That's music to my ears  I am sure we will end up ordering pizza for dinner during our stay at GCH from Marri's 

I wonder which other restaurants deliver to GCH ?  



joeysmommy said:


> ORDisneyfans- thanks for the Marri's tip!
> I called to ask if they will deliver to GCH and Hojo's (we're staying there 2 nites before GCH). There is a $10 minimum order for delivery and they will even deliver to the pool area.
> 
> I love that they have an extensive menu..not just pizza!
> http://www.marrispizza.com/Menu.html


----------



## funatdisney

joeysmommy said:


> ORDisneyfans- thanks for the Marri's tip!
> I called to ask if they will deliver to GCH and Hojo's (we're staying there 2 nites before GCH). There is a $10 minimum order for delivery and they will even deliver to the pool area.
> 
> I love that they have an extensive menu..not just pizza!
> http://www.marrispizza.com/Menu.html



Wow The pics on the website are just marvelous! Can't wait to order a pizza.


----------



## KCmike

Walking around the resort and noticed the area where the convention rooms were.


----------



## aristocat65

Bump!
This is a great thread.  I refer back to it all the time.  Can it be a sticky??
This board is getting so busy, it would be nice to have one for each of the Disney hotels.


----------



## JoytotheWorld

Wow, this thread is fantastic and is helping me to get even more excited about our upcoming trip Oct. 3-10.  We're staying in a 1-bedroom villa at the Grand Californian and we've never stayed at this hotel before.   I can hardly wait for this trip and any and all tips for enjoying this wonderful hotel are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nonsuch

JoytotheWorld said:


> Wow, this thread is fantastic and is helping me to get even more excited about our upcoming trip Oct. 3-10.  We're staying in a 1-bedroom villa at the Grand Californian and we've never stayed at this hotel before.   I can hardly wait for this trip and any and all tips for enjoying this wonderful hotel are greatly appreciated.


Have your read this 218 page thread?
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners Group

Request a Paradise Pier view on a high floor


----------



## IndayMichelle

I'm sure this was already addressed, but my search through this thread didn't give me the answer I was looking for.

If I'm staying at PPH, can I still take advantage of the VIP DCA entrance in the mornings or is it only for the high rollers staying at GCH?

And, if I am allowed to use the entrance in the mornings, am I also allowed the early ride on Soarin?


----------



## Missish

IndayMichelle said:


> I'm sure this was already addressed, but my search through this thread didn't give me the answer I was looking for.
> 
> If I'm staying at PPH, can I still take advantage of the VIP DCA entrance in the mornings or is it only for the high rollers staying at GCH?
> 
> And, if I am allowed to use the entrance in the mornings, am I also allowed the early ride on Soarin?



Anyone staying in a Disneyland hotel can use the DCA entrance through Grand Californian - your room key doesn't specify which hotel you're staying in. Once you're in, you can of course go on Soarin' when it opens early at 9.30 (as well as getting access to WoC FPs before everyone else gets there)!


----------



## IndayMichelle

Missish said:


> Once you're in, you can of course go on Soarin' when it opens early at 9.30 (as well as getting access to WoC FPs before everyone else gets there)!


----------



## jasy

We just got back from 7 nights at GCH and I have to say that aside from the convenience of being where you are we won't stay there again.  I didn't find the service overly great, the room wasn't anything special and for the price you're paying I think I expected more. I should say though that housekeeping was excellent and the valet staff were good as well. But all in all I would have to give the entire hotel a 6/10  If we do stay onsite again we will probably try the DLH. 

I should add though that all my good feelings for the place went out the window when I used the fitness center on our first morning there, it was filthy, and they had no cleaning supplies available for the machines.  I spoke with a CM about this and was told there were no cleaning supplies available, I asked when there would be some they just shrugged... By the time we checked out (7 days later) they had provided guests with a container of lysol wipes which I assume is because I complained.  To their credit though Guest Services did provide me with access to the fitness centers at both the DLH and PPH, which were much better than the one at the GCH.


----------



## nunzia

....wow....


----------



## DmaxHawk

jasy said:


> We just got back from 7 nights at GCH and I have to say that aside from the convenience of being where you are we won't stay there again.  I didn't find the service overly great, the room wasn't anything special and for the price you're paying I think I expected more. I should say though that housekeeping was excellent and the valet staff were good as well. But all in all I would have to give the entire hotel a 6/10  If we do stay onsite again we will probably try the DLH.
> 
> I should add though that all my good feelings for the place went out the window when I used the fitness center on our first morning there, it was filthy, and they had no cleaning supplies available for the machines.  I spoke with a CM about this and was told there were no cleaning supplies available, I asked when there would be some they just shrugged... By the time we checked out (7 days later) they had provided guests with a container of lysol wipes which I assume is because I complained.  To their credit though Guest Services did provide me with access to the fitness centers at both the DLH and PPH, which were much better than the one at the GCH.




I'm sorry things weren't up to par. Just out of curiosity, what WERE you expecting?


----------



## Nonsuch

jasy said:


> We just got back from 7 nights at GCH and I have to say that aside from the convenience of being where you are we won't stay there again.  I didn't find the service overly great, the room wasn't anything special and for the price you're paying I think I expected more.


I'm sorry you were disappointed, but the premium location is big part of the premium price.  The Grand Californian might not be as "grand" as the new hotels in Vegas, but it much better than the nearby motels 



jasy said:


> I should add though that all my good feelings for the place went out the window when I used the fitness center on our first morning there, it was filthy, and they had no cleaning supplies available for the machines.


That is really unacceptable, considering it is the Grand Californian Hotel and Spa


----------



## RweTHEREyet

jasy said:


> We just got back from 7 nights at GCH and I have to say that aside from the convenience of being where you are we won't stay there again.  I didn't find the service overly great, the room wasn't anything special and for the price you're paying I think I expected more. I should say though that housekeeping was excellent and the valet staff were good as well. But all in all I would have to give the entire hotel a 6/10  If we do stay onsite again we will probably try the DLH.
> 
> I should add though that all my good feelings for the place went out the window when I used the fitness center on our first morning there, it was filthy, and they had no cleaning supplies available for the machines.  I spoke with a CM about this and was told there were no cleaning supplies available, I asked when there would be some they just shrugged... By the time we checked out (7 days later) they had provided guests with a container of lysol wipes which I assume is because I complained.  To their credit though Guest Services did provide me with access to the fitness centers at both the DLH and PPH, which were much better than the one at the GCH.



I am not sure I would count on liking the DLH any better than the Grand.  We have done both and I would take the Grand over the DLH any day.  Just me and my opinion, though.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

We loved our experience at the Grand so much, I've had a hard time coming back to this thread now that we're home.  I had to give myself a few days to get back to normal before I could read everyone's posts without extreme jealousy and a burning desire to turn right back around and stay again.  I'll post more later about some of my favorite experiences.


----------



## Gothemi

KCmike said:


> Walking around the resort and noticed the area where the convention rooms were.



Hey I remember that hallway.  My wife and I spent about 3-4 hours in there during the Christmas tree fire back in 2005.  They moved about 100-150 of us in there that night.


----------



## mmmears

I've stayed at the GCH many times, so I can't believe that I'm asking this question, but I saw the menu for the Hearthstone Lounge on allears and I'm curious:

1)  Where is the Hearthstone Lounge located?

2)  Would anyone recommend it for a light meal if we're not hungry enough to go out for a full dinner?

In all the times we've stayed there, I've never even noticed that this place exists!    Thanks in advance!


----------



## BunnieGene

mmmears said:


> I've stayed at the GCH many times, so I can't believe that I'm asking this question, but I saw the menu for the Hearthstone Lounge on allears and I'm curious:
> 
> 1)  Where is the Hearthstone Lounge located?
> 
> 2)  Would anyone recommend it for a light meal if we're not hungry enough to go out for a full dinner?
> 
> In all the times we've stayed there, I've never even noticed that this place exists!    Thanks in advance!



I've had the sliders there and they are yummy

It's located across the lobby from the gift shop... And I think it would work for a light meal...


----------



## mmmears

BunnieGene said:


> I've had the sliders there and they are yummy
> 
> It's located across the lobby from the gift shop... And I think it would work for a light meal...



Great!  And thanks for the quick response.  It's nice to have yet another choice as to where to go for a light meal!


----------



## KCmike

Just outside the front doors


----------



## franandaj

mmmears said:


> I've stayed at the GCH many times, so I can't believe that I'm asking this question, but I saw the menu for the Hearthstone Lounge on allears and I'm curious:
> 
> 1)  Where is the Hearthstone Lounge located?
> 
> 2)  Would anyone recommend it for a light meal if we're not hungry enough to go out for a full dinner?
> 
> In all the times we've stayed there, I've never even noticed that this place exists!    Thanks in advance!





BunnieGene said:


> I've had the sliders there and they are yummy
> 
> It's located across the lobby from the gift shop... And I think it would work for a light meal...



I had no idea that they served anything other than drinks and breakfast pastries!


----------



## jasy

DmaxHawk said:


> I'm sorry things weren't up to par. Just out of curiosity, what WERE you expecting?



I don't know to be honest, I was going in with an open mind.  The hotel is beautiful looking and the rooms are nice (we stayed in a 1 king room with pullout) but they aren't anything exceptional and I think I was expecting exceptional. I've stayed in many, many hotels and I think I was just expecting more. I told my DH that I think another reason is the Grand isn't really "Disney" and when I do to DL I want "Disney". 

But like I said in my previous post the main thing that ruined it for me was how dirty the fitness center was, it's important to me to be able to use this daily and I wasn't able to.  Also, the pack n play in our room was disgusting as well so that didn't help (thank god for my coverplay).

I wouldn't tell anyone I know not to stay there, I personally would just book somewhere else first... unless there was a killer deal on the room, then I might be swayed.


----------



## farmfresh

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience. We have not had an experience like that - in fact, I really like this hotel. It is an expensive hotel, and perhaps not quite as 'deluxe' as similarly priced hotels in other places. But I think the earlier OP is right - the pricing reflects its location.  That's not an excuse for poor cleaning (nothing is!) but I hope your experience with that is singular.

Not sure the DLH is necessarily the solution for you though. Whilst it's a good hotel too,(and we've always enjoyed our stays here) the gap between price and expectation might come into play here too (although the new room renovations will help.)


----------



## blackjackdelta

I have also traveled alot and have stayed in the Mandarin Oriental Hotels(where offered and payed by the company) and a king single runs about $850-$1000/night and I find the grand better in many aspects. I do jog everynight and have never used the exercise facilities because most are disgusting.
I am sorry that you had a bad experience. I hope you did go down to the lobby and complain so they could follow up so it does not ever happen again.
I can tell you most the places I have stayed do not sit next to Disneyland.

Jack


----------



## Golfing Goofy

jasy said:


> I should add though that all my good feelings for the place went out the window when I used the fitness center on our first morning there, it was filthy, and they had no cleaning supplies available for the machines.  I spoke with a CM about this and was told there were no cleaning supplies available, I asked when there would be some they just shrugged... By the time we checked out (7 days later) they had provided guests with a container of lysol wipes which I assume is because I complained.  To their credit though Guest Services did provide me with access to the fitness centers at both the DLH and PPH, which were much better than the one at the GCH.



Wow!  That is terrible!  My experience in the gym was much different; however I went during the peak summer season.  Of course, I find all gyms a little yucky, but they had a cleaning crew finishing up one morning.  I arrived right as it was opening and the crew was leaving.  Also, there were wipes available on the stand.  

Normally I go to the gym first thing in the morning, but the one time I went mid day, a lady was in there picking up the dirty towel and wiping down the machines.  Again, this was during a peak season.  Maybe they do not have as many CM cleaning during different times of the year???  

One observation, I think there were more people working in the hotel and around the grounds in past years than this summer....I am not sure, but that was my impression this year. 

We primarily stay at the GCH now and I have found that they seem to be sensitive to my requests.  That is really too bad about your experience.  It is hard to look past that, especially when you are paying premier rates!


----------



## mrswh

jasy said:


> I don't know to be honest, I was going in with an open mind.  The hotel is beautiful looking and the rooms are nice (we stayed in a 1 king room with pullout) but they aren't anything exceptional and I think I was expecting exceptional. I've stayed in many, many hotels and I think I was just expecting more. I told my DH that I think another reason is the Grand isn't really "Disney" and when I do to DL I want "Disney".
> 
> But like I said in my previous post the main thing that ruined it for me was how dirty the fitness center was, it's important to me to be able to use this daily and I wasn't able to.  Also, the pack n play in our room was disgusting as well so that didn't help (thank god for my coverplay).
> 
> I wouldn't tell anyone I know not to stay there, I personally would just book somewhere else first... unless there was a killer deal on the room, then I might be swayed.



I totally understand being disappointed if you had the GCH built up in your mind.  I had looked at the photos and read the reviews on Trip Advisor, and had been to the lobby and restaurants many times . . . so I certainly wasn't expecting it to be as nice as other $400 a night hotels.  As others have mentioned, it really is the location that allows the GCH to charge what they do.  We have stayed at the Hyatt up Harbor many times and I can say unequivocally it is a MUCH nicer hotel than the GCH, and we can get three times as much space for 1/3rd of the price . . . but there is just something so wonderful about being on the doorstep of Disney!  It's just a matter of what's important to you.  I'm sorry you didn't have a great experience!

I did want to say that it sounds like you managed to get very unlucky with CMs during your stay.  I have found that, as in the real world, throughout Disney there are some CMs (from hotel employees to characters, ride operators, etc.) that are amazing, and others that just aren't.  Maybe someone had a bad day . . . maybe they're just not that friendly.  I find that usually at Disney I run into someone not so helpful, but another CM somewhere else is over the top fantastic, and it makes up for it.  It sounds like you never got the good end of the spectrum, and that's a bummer.

By the way, I always wondered who would use the gym there - after hoofing it around Disney (with two small children) all day, I'm way too tired to go to the gym!!


----------



## pearl12970

We will probably arrive at GCH around 1:30pm and since we don't  expect to get the room until 3 pm; will grab some lunch while waiting for the room. We will have a toddler with us . Could you suggest a restaurant in DTD that's closest to GCH and also kid friendly ? I am already aware about WWS but would rather just stroll out to DTD


----------



## pearl12970

We may just get some takeout food on our way back from the Parks.


----------



## VallCopen

The mexican restaurant in DTD is fairly inexpensive and kid friendly and the food isn't to bad, I wouldn't say great but it is a great place for some chips and salsa, a taco, and a drink.


----------



## mmmears

pearl12970 said:


> We may just get some takeout food on our way back from the Parks.



There's also La Brea Bakery and Naples Pizza, pretty much on your way back, too.  And Whitewater Snacks out by the pool.  Honestly, there are lots of choices!  Enjoy!


----------



## soaringirl

Hi guys!!!   I'm just a few days off   I'm so excited, can't wait!!! 
Just wanted to say THANK YOU!!  to everyone here that helped me and others (I loved to read all other questions!), and thanks too to RCMIKE (hope I put it right) for his wonderful pics!! 

SOOO HAPPY!!


----------



## DmaxHawk

soaringirl said:


> Hi guys!!!   I'm just a few days off   I'm so excited, can't wait!!!
> Just wanted to say THANK YOU!!  to everyone here that helped me and others (I loved to read all other questions!), and thanks too to *RCMIKE* (hope I put it right) for his wonderful pics!!
> 
> SOOO HAPPY!!




Glad to hear you are very close to your trip and hope you enjoy it!

It's KCmike.


----------



## pearl12970

Thanks mmmears. What time does WWS close at night ? 


mmmears said:


> There's also La Brea Bakery and Naples Pizza, pretty much on your way back, too.  And Whitewater Snacks out by the pool.  Honestly, there are lots of choices!  Enjoy!


----------



## mmmears

pearl12970 said:


> Thanks mmmears. What time does WWS close at night ?



Gosh, I can't remember.  We usually grab a light lunch or a snack there when we spend the afternoon out by the pool...  

Hopefully someone else here will know the answer!


----------



## blackjackdelta

mmmears said:


> Gosh, I can't remember. We usually grab a light lunch or a snack there when we spend the afternoon out by the pool...
> 
> Hopefully someone else here will know the answer!


 
It was 2100 when we were there, but, they were still fixing food long after that.

Jack


----------



## jennym68

Hi, i have just returned from a 9 night stay at the GCH. I read here many times over so wanted to thank everyone for the information and great pics, it really helped me plan my holiday.
We were in room 2254 which was SO far away...we were almost at the PPH! We booked a standard non-view room and ended up with a bit of a view of Paradise Pier, side on view of the funwheel and could see some of WOC. We did ask for a change of rooms as the hike back to the lobby etc was just so long, the next day they told us we could move to the inner courtyard where the monorail runs. We actually ended up staying where we were because we at least had a partial view of DCA. 
I loved the room..very clean and so quiet and the beds really comfortable. Our room had 2 queens. I travelled with my DH and DS (4). Everyday he would have a afternoon nap so being close to the park was great and i guess after a while we just got used to the walk back to the room.
I'm not sure if the $$$ are warranted but i did really enjoy my stay at the GCH. I am new to posting here so can't yet put any pics on but will do as soon as i am allowed if anyone is interested in the view from that room.


----------



## bigAWL

jennym68 said:


> Hi, i have just returned from a 9 night stay at the GCH. I read here many times over so wanted to thank everyone for the information and great pics, it really helped me plan my holiday.
> We were in room 2254 which was SO far away...we were almost at the PPH! We booked a standard non-view room and ended up with a bit of a view of Paradise Pier, side on view of the funwheel and could see some of WOC. We did ask for a change of rooms as the hike back to the lobby etc was just so long, the next day they told us we could move to the inner courtyard where the monorail runs. We actually ended up staying where we were because we at least had a partial view of DCA.
> I loved the room..very clean and so quiet and the beds really comfortable. Our room had 2 queens. I travelled with my DH and DS (4). Everyday he would have a afternoon nap so being close to the park was great and i guess after a while we just got used to the walk back to the room.
> I'm not sure if the $$$ are warranted but i did really enjoy my stay at the GCH. I am new to posting here so can't yet put any pics on but will do as soon as i am allowed if anyone is interested in the view from that room.


 
I believe that room is one of the new rooms built as bart of the DVC expansion.  Was it a regular hotel room with 2 queen beds?  Or was it like a studio villa with a small kitchenette, one bed and foldout sofa?


----------



## nunzia

bigAWL said:


> I believe that room is one of the new rooms built as bart of the DVC expansion.  Was it a regular hotel room with 2 queen beds?  Or was it like a studio villa with a small kitchenette, one bed and foldout sofa?



It sounds like they got a hotel room in the DVC wing since there are alot of those there. 
I guess the long hikes to the lobby don't bug me..just too pretty a view .


----------



## KCmike

Here is a sign of WWS but I don't see a closing time


----------



## DmaxHawk

A thread on MiceChat has WWS closing at 5PM

http://micechat.com/forums/disneyland-resort/111203-whitewater-snacks-new-hours.html


----------



## jennym68

bigAWL said:


> I believe that room is one of the new rooms built as bart of the DVC expansion.  Was it a regular hotel room with 2 queen beds?  Or was it like a studio villa with a small kitchenette, one bed and foldout sofa?



yes just a regular room with 2 queens and yes thats part of the new wing


one other thing that i forgot to say that was a negative..on the 2nd last night of our stay, we returned to our room close to midnight to find a 'letter' from the hotel along with a glow stick type thingy saying that from midnight to 4am THAT night they were switching off the power to all rooms and to use the glow stick for light!! there would be no use of the alarm clock, or anything requiring power! I couldn't believe this would be the case in a hotel of this standard. And especially to not give any notice! My DH uses CPAP breathing machine when sleeping which of course requires power! I was furious that they felt they could do this without notice or doing it in stages etc..by this time my son was asleep and i didn't want to use the phone so i hiked down to the lobby to find out what was going on. When the CM asked me what room i was in, he looked it up and said 'oh that room isn't affected as its in the new wing, its just the older part of the hotel'.  At least we weren't affected but i stil thought it was a terrible way to handle something like that. I am guessing hey must have just told housekeeping to give everyone the letter and glow stick..not sure why!!


----------



## jasonk5

Are they still allowing GCH (or any Disney hotel guest for that matter) into CA park 1 hour early to get FP to WOC?  I'm curious as to how it's working now that I'm finally able to go see it.

Thanks


----------



## jasonk5

jennym68 said:


> Hi, i have just returned from a 9 night stay at the GCH.
> We were in room 2254 which was SO far away...we were almost at the PPH!  We did ask for a change of rooms as the hike back to the lobby etc was just so long, the next day they told us we could move to the inner courtyard where the monorail runs. We actually ended up staying where we were because we at least had a partial view of DCA.



How bad of hike would you say it is from the lobby to the DVC wing?  About 3-5 minutes or so?  How would you think preschoolers would handle it?  I don't mind the walk, but I'm not sure my wife and kids will like it after a day at the parks, or from going to the pool and back all the time. Thanks for the input!!!!


----------



## caimakale

jasonk5 said:


> Are they still allowing GCH (or any Disney hotel guest for that matter) into CA park 1 hour early to get FP to WOC?  I'm curious as to how it's working now that I'm finally able to go see it.
> 
> Thanks



Yes.  We were allowed access at 9:00 AM last week.  The cast member at the concierge desk told me that even though they were allowing hotel guests in at 9:00, that they were discontinuing allowing anyone on Soarin' before the park opened at 10:00.  Contrary to what we were told, Soarin' was open at 9:30.


----------



## mmmears

caimakale said:


> Yes.  We were allowed access at 9:00 AM last week.  The cast member at the concierge desk told me that even though they were allowing hotel guests in at 9:00, that they were discontinuing allowing anyone on Soarin' before the park opened at 10:00.  Contrary to what we were told, Soarin' was open at 9:30.



Thanks for the current info!


----------



## MCSfromWA

jasonk5 said:


> How bad of hike would you say it is from the lobby to the DVC wing?  About 3-5 minutes or so?  How would you think preschoolers would handle it?  I don't mind the walk, but I'm not sure my wife and kids will like it after a day at the parks, or from going to the pool and back all the time. Thanks for the input!!!!



The villas are really close and convenient to everything.  Some of the hotel rooms are quite a hike but the villas are really close.  It only takes a minute or two to get from the lobby to the villa elevators -- and then the villas are right off the elevator.  The pool is just outside the door to the elevators.  The entrance to DCA is on the other side of the pools (really close).  We have stayed at GCH several times before the villas and we have stayed twice at VGC -- it is so easy!


----------



## jennym68

jasonk5 said:


> How bad of hike would you say it is from the lobby to the DVC wing?  About 3-5 minutes or so?  How would you think preschoolers would handle it?  I don't mind the walk, but I'm not sure my wife and kids will like it after a day at the parks, or from going to the pool and back all the time. Thanks for the input!!!!



Well as we had a hotel room, i'm not sure where the villas are in that wing. Our room was almost at the very end of the wing, when i looked out the balcony to the right, the PPH was right there and directly in front of me was mullholland madness. It took probably 4-5 minute to walk to the lobby and we did it multiple times a day with my 4 year old, we got used to it. In relative terms its still very close to the parks! We never had to wait for an elevator, they are excellent.
What i do know is right outside the elevators in that wing is one entrance to the pools so thats really convienient, its directly across from WWS. 
I had trouble being able to picture where everything was in relation to each other but once we were there it all became clear.


----------



## pearl12970

Thank you ,Jack. 



blackjackdelta said:


> It was 2100 when we were there, but, they were still fixing food long after that.
> 
> Jack


----------



## nunzia

jasonk5 said:


> How bad of hike would you say it is from the lobby to the DVC wing?  About 3-5 minutes or so?  How would you think preschoolers would handle it?  I don't mind the walk, but I'm not sure my wife and kids will like it after a day at the parks, or from going to the pool and back all the time. Thanks for the input!!!!



I think the DVC wing is actually closer than many of the older rooms..you exit to the right, along a little outside walkway, go into the new building, take an elevator and there you are. Now..it's a bit farther to Disneyland, but sill not a long hike IMO. The pools are very close to the new wing. Super easy. I've been in much biggger hotels, so really, I don't see the Grand Californian that sprawling. I found the Beach Club took much more time to get around and that parking lot was ridiculous, for instance..I also worked at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas.now that was a PIA to get around in.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## franandaj

Anyone who is complaining of the "hikes" at the GCH or VGC has never stayed at the Boardwalk or Kidani!


----------



## mmmears

franandaj said:


> Anyone who is complaining of the "hikes" at the GCH or VGC has never stayed at the Boardwalk or Kidani!



  You can add YC, BC, and AKL to that list!

But I do think that some of the hallways at the GCH do feel never-ending.


----------



## Nonsuch

jasonk5 said:


> How bad of hike would you say it is from the lobby to the DVC wing?  About 3-5 minutes or so?  How would you think preschoolers would handle it?  I don't mind the walk, but I'm not sure my wife and kids will like it after a day at the parks, or from going to the pool and back all the time.


The elevators in the new DVC wing are very close to the pools, and that area of the hotel is the least busy.  The other elevators are either the main lobby or near Storytellers, both of which seems more exposed.
The new wing is not any farther than some of the old wings, and I like the fact there is no need to double back.


----------



## Nonsuch

I just returned from Disneyland, staying 1 night in a villa and 2 nights in GCH room 5450.  This room is in the wing above the World of Disney store, and is the last regular room at the end of a long hallway.  The park view was excellent 




I also took a video of the view and walking down stairs through Downtown Disney to the Main Gate, in less than 4 minutes 
This is one of the closest rooms going to the main gate, but is one the farthest rooms returning.


----------



## KCmike

Private entrance to DCA


----------



## RweTHEREyet

KCmike said:


> Private entrance to DCA



Isn't that just the most wonderful perk?  I would have never imagined that I could walk out of a park and then be standing in my hotel.  Sure would never happen at WDW.


----------



## funatdisney

I just love that the park entrance is so close to the pool. When we go swimming, we will swim for a while and then put on a t-shirt and water shoes and head to GRR hop on and then head back to the pool. Makes for an entertaining afternoon.


----------



## kailuagirl

Anyone know if the pool is heated?  We are going at the end of November and wondering if we might be able to swim.  Thanks!


----------



## jennym68

yes they are heated and the hot tubs are wonderful to warm up in after a swim!


----------



## jasonk5

To anybody that has stayed in the new rooms in the Villa wing, can you partially view WOC from the Theme Park view HOTEL rooms in the new DVC wing (room # x240 - x260)?

Is there any room better for this than another?

Have any of you that have been in the theme park view rooms prefer the new DVC wing over the old wing x333 - x355?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## redsoxfan808

Hi all,

Going to stay at the GCH in early October.  Second time staying at the GCH, but this will be the first time using the laundry rooms.  According to the hotel layout, there are two laundry rooms.  I have a couple of questions about them - - 

1.  Are the washers and dryers coin operated, or is their some type of plastic card that can be loaded up with "credits"?  So you just swipe the card to use the washers and dryers (e.g., kind of like a Dave and Buster video game power card). 

2.  Can you purchase supplies in the laundry rooms (e.g., detergent, bounce for the dryer, etc.)?  Are they in vending machines or something else?  Are supplies available in any of the GCH gift shop kind of places?  

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## jennym68

I used the laundry last week...the washers and dryers are token operated which are available in the laundry. The cost of each load is $2. The token machine takes coins or bills/notes. The cycle is 1/2 hr for the wash and 45 minutes for the dryers. 
There is a vending machine in the laundry, it definitely had tide, not sure about bounce as i had brought my own supplies so didn't take that much notice.


----------



## jennym68

jasonk5 said:


> To anybody that has stayed in the new rooms in the Villa wing, can you partially view WOC from the Theme Park view HOTEL rooms in the new DVC wing (room # x240 - x260)?
> 
> Is there any room better for this than another?
> 
> Have any of you that have been in the theme park view rooms prefer the new DVC wing over the old wing x333 - x355?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



we stayed in room 2254, which is only 4 rooms from the end of the building (PPH end) we had a side on view of the water shooting up but could not see any of the 'graphics' could definitely hear the music clearly. I shall see if i have any pics of that.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

redsoxfan808 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Going to stay at the GCH in early October.  Second time staying at the GCH, but this will be the first time using the laundry rooms.  According to the hotel layout, there are two laundry rooms.  I have a couple of questions about them - -
> 
> 1.  Are the washers and dryers coin operated, or is their some type of plastic card that can be loaded up with "credits"?  So you just swipe the card to use the washers and dryers (e.g., kind of like a Dave and Buster video game power card).
> 
> 2.  Can you purchase supplies in the laundry rooms (e.g., detergent, bounce for the dryer, etc.)?  Are they in vending machines or something else?  Are supplies available in any of the GCH gift shop kind of places?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.



I would definitely take my own detergent, etc.  You can buy those flat sheets that are both detergent and fabric softener and do not take up any space at all in your luggage.  Things like this at Disney command a premium price and it is much cheaper to bring it yourself.


----------



## Nonsuch

jasonk5 said:


> To anybody that has stayed in the new rooms in the Villa wing, can you partially view WOC from the Theme Park view HOTEL rooms in the new DVC wing (room # x240 - x260)?
> 
> Is there any room better for this than another?
> 
> Have any of you that have been in the theme park view rooms prefer the new DVC wing over the old wing x333 - x355?



I have not been in the new hotel wing, but have stayed in the villas.
Now that I have seen WOC from a very good spot inside the park, the WOC view from any room or villa is not very good.  I went to the 6th floor observation deck (directly above room 5240) during the second WOC show last Thursday, and was the only person up there -- this is an indication of the poor view 

The Paradise Pier view rooms are very close to the attractions, so I love the sounds -- I feel like I'm still inside the park.  The daytime view exposes the back of buildings and construction, but I hope once construction is done the view will be better.  I stayed in room 5450 (near Soaring) and the view does not expose the backside of any buildings.


----------



## DisneyGeekz

Joining in...my DH and I just booked our trip tonight 3 nights-4 days at the Grand Californian and Disneyland December 28-January 1


----------



## DmaxHawk

DisneyGeekz said:


> Joining in...my DH and I just booked our trip tonight 3 nights-4 days at the Grand Californian and Disneyland December 28-January 1




Welcome to the site and to the Super Thread!

Sounds like a great time to go! We hope you enjoy it!


----------



## JACKISBACK

I would love to stay at the Grand during Christmas.

Jack


----------



## mmmears

Views from standard rooms???

We've stayed at the GCH many times, but when I have booked a standard room I've always asked to be close to the elevators.  I'm wondering if there is a "better" standard view out there that I might want to request... Any suggestions?  We've had some pretty bad views in ST, and fantastic ones in TPV.  Any recommendations as to what to ask for?  We'll be happy no matter what the view is, but of course would rather have a "nicer" standard view.


----------



## BeautyAndTheBeast22

Without reading all 84 pages of posts, has anyone ever had a room with 2 Q's and a sleeper sofa (or is it a daybed)? Is this room really intended to sleep five or is it more like cramming five people into a room intended for a family of four?


----------



## redsoxfan808

jennym68 said:


> I used the laundry last week...the washers and dryers are token operated which are available in the laundry. The cost of each load is $2. The token machine takes coins or bills/notes. The cycle is 1/2 hr for the wash and 45 minutes for the dryers.
> There is a vending machine in the laundry, it definitely had tide, not sure about bounce as i had brought my own supplies so didn't take that much notice.






RweTHEREyet said:


> I would definitely take my own detergent, etc.  You can buy those flat sheets that are both detergent and fabric softener and do not take up any space at all in your luggage.  Things like this at Disney command a premium price and it is much cheaper to bring it yourself.




Thanks for the informative replies.  Appreciate it!


----------



## Nonsuch

BeautyAndTheBeast22 said:


> Without reading all 84 pages of posts, has anyone ever had a room with 2 Q's and a sleeper sofa (or is it a daybed)? Is this room really intended to sleep five or is it more like cramming five people into a room intended for a family of four?


This post contains the information your are looking for 
Search the thread for "daybed"


----------



## Bec3b1g

BeautyAndTheBeast22 said:


> Without reading all 84 pages of posts, has anyone ever had a room with 2 Q's and a sleeper sofa (or is it a daybed)? Is this room really intended to sleep five or is it more like cramming five people into a room intended for a family of four?



When we stayed at GC last May, we had two connecting rooms with 2 queens + daybeds.  It's not a sleeper sofa if I'm remembering correctly.  I think it would be fine for a family of five if you don't mind a lack of privacy and being in close proximity.  We always get 2 rooms since we have 4 kids.  The daybeds didn't seem that big.    I definately wouldn't put one of my teens on the daybed.  My 7 year old slept on it.


----------



## Nonsuch

mmmears said:


> Views from standard rooms???


I would define a standard room as a room without a view (pool, park, DTD).



mmmears said:


> ...We've had some pretty bad views in ST, and fantastic ones in TPV.


I hope this is not obvious to everyone but me, but what are ST and TPV?


----------



## DmaxHawk

JACKISBACK said:


> I would love to stay at the Grand during Christmas.
> 
> Jack



It definitely is a great season to stay there.


----------



## ttig34

Nonsuch said:


> I would define a standard room as a room without a view (pool, park, DTD).
> 
> 
> I hope this is not obvious to everyone but me, but what are ST and TPV?



My guess is that ST is Standard and TPV is Theme Park View.


----------



## mmmears

Nonsuch said:


> I would define a standard room as a room without a view (pool, park, DTD).



  Yes, me too.  But I found out recently that there are "better" standard views at some of the resorts at WDW (like looking out over a garden rather than a parking lot or loud service entrance).  Just thought I'd ask since I haven't read anything about it on this thread.  Don't want to miss out on requesting something better if it's an option.

ST = standard
TPV = theme park view


----------



## DmaxHawk

mmmears said:


> Yes, me too.  But I found out recently that there are "better" standard views at some of the resorts at WDW (like looking out over a garden rather than a parking lot or loud service entrance).  Just thought I'd ask since I haven't read anything about it on this thread.  Don't want to miss out on requesting something better if it's an option.
> 
> ST = standard
> TPV = theme park view



Don't forget that some of the Grand Californian Standard view rooms do look out over a garden where the monorail passes.


----------



## mmmears

DmaxHawk said:


> Don't forget that some of the Grand Californian Standard view rooms do look out over a garden where the monorail passes.



 Thanks for the reminder!  I think we had one of those rooms a few years ago.  I figured that if anyone would know the answer, it would be someone on this thread.


----------



## jessicaerv

Hi, everyone!  I want to thank you all for compiling such a great load of wonderful information.  I've just finished reading all the pages in preparation for my first trip to GCH on 11/10 to 11/17.

There is one thing that is bothering me, though.  My DD will be 12 months old when we visit DLR and I saw a post that the Pack N Play in the poster's room was... ahem... below average quality.  I have PM'ed that poster for more information, but it got me wondering...

Has anyone else had any experience with the PNPs? 

Thanks in advance for anything you can tell me.


----------



## blackjackdelta

BeautyAndTheBeast22 said:


> Without reading all 84 pages of posts, has anyone ever had a room with 2 Q's and a sleeper sofa (or is it a daybed)? Is this room really intended to sleep five or is it more like cramming five people into a room intended for a family of four?


 
We had one of those for 1 night in August and it could sleep 5 depending on the mix easily with the day bed. I think there standard rooms are a toast small but if we would have had 5 it would have been no problem.

Jack


----------



## BeautyAndTheBeast22

blackjackdelta said:


> We had one of those for 1 night in August and it could sleep 5 depending on the mix easily with the day bed. I think there standard rooms are a toast small but if we would have had 5 it would have been no problem.
> 
> Jack



Thank you for the response. Previously we stayed in a room with 1 Q and the bunks for our boys. I couldn't imagine this room with 2 Q's and a daybed fitting five people. I would imagine that this room would have to be slightly larger than the one we had last year. 

I hate to cram us in, but there is a significant price difference between this room and the one bedroom suite. Call me cheap, but I am not willing to spend $1000/night for a room that we will use for maybe 8 hours a night for sleeping in!

Thanks again!


----------



## Nonsuch

DmaxHawk said:


> Don't forget that some of the Grand Californian Standard view rooms do look out over a garden where the monorail passes.


Looking into the monorail courtyard would be my choice for a standard view.
x303-x325 or x401-x417 (all odd numbers).
These rooms look into the courtyard and are near the elevators next to Storytellers, which allows easy access to the California Adventure entrance


----------



## nemofans

jessicaerv said:


> Hi, everyone!  I want to thank you all for compiling such a great load of wonderful information.  I've just finished reading all the pages in preparation for my first trip to GCH on 11/10 to 11/17.
> 
> There is one thing that is bothering me, though.  My DD will be 12 months old when we visit DLR and I saw a post that the Pack N Play in the poster's room was... ahem... below average quality.  I have PM'ed that poster for more information, but it got me wondering...
> 
> Has anyone else had any experience with the PNPs?
> 
> Thanks in advance for anything you can tell me.



We did use a PnP at Paradise Pier & it was okay.  This was 5 yrs ago though.  I did bring my own sheet for it.


----------



## mmmears

Nonsuch said:


> Looking into the monorail courtyard would be my choice for a standard view.
> x303-x325 or x401-x417 (all odd numbers).
> These rooms look into the courtyard and are near the elevators next to Storytellers, which allows easy access to the California Adventure entrance



Thanks!  I'll note down the info in case we have a choice of rooms.  It doesn't really matter all that much to me, but it would be fun to see the monorail going by!


----------



## rubysparkles

I just booked my first ever stay on Disney property (yesterday) at this hotel. I've been reading through the first 20 pages or so (and plan on reading the rest at a lovely, leisurely pace) and I can't find the answer to my question yet.

Do you think the hotel would mind hanging onto my bags for the morning before I check in while I go round the park. My instincts say "Yes, this IS Disney!" but I just wondered whether anyone else had done this?

I've been to WDW three times before but never stayed at one of their hotels, it's also the first time I'm going on holiday on my own so I am ridiculously excited (like a 5 year old) and just wanted to know a little thing that's been bothering me the last 24 hours. 

Also, I'm a long time lurker! Hehe.


----------



## mmmears

rubysparkles said:


> I just booked my first ever stay on Disney property (yesterday) at this hotel. I've been reading through the first 20 pages or so (and plan on reading the rest at a lovely, leisurely pace) and I can't find the answer to my question yet.
> 
> Do you think the hotel would mind hanging onto my bags for the morning before I check in while I go round the park. My instincts say "Yes, this IS Disney!" but I just wondered whether anyone else had done this?
> 
> I've been to WDW three times before but never stayed at one of their hotels, it's also the first time I'm going on holiday on my own so I am ridiculously excited (like a 5 year old) and just wanted to know a little thing that's been bothering me the last 24 hours.
> 
> Also, I'm a long time lurker! Hehe.



No problem, and welcome!  The hotel will hold on to your luggage (at least they did this for us).  We gave it to the bellman then called for it after we got our room.  Relax and enjoy -- the GCH is really lovely!


----------



## jessicaerv

nemofans said:


> We did use a PnP at Paradise Pier & it was okay.  This was 5 yrs ago though.  I did bring my own sheet for it.



Thanks for the reply.  I'm looking into those companies that rent baby gear because I'll need a high chair for visiting family and friends.  I might rent a lightweight stroller rather than lug my travel system stroller down on the plane.  If I'm renting those I might throw in a PnP at the same time, I'm not sure.  I don't even know if my DD will sleep in the PnP.

The rental company also has cribs - does anyone know if a crib will fit into a Standard room?  I've requested the King bed...


----------



## dreamerliz

I don't really care what me veiw is!!   Just wanna get there!!!

Last time we looked at the parking lot!  The beds were sooooo comfy and a quick jaunt to the elevators and BEYOND>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Nonsuch

rubysparkles said:


> ...Do you think the hotel would mind hanging onto my bags for the morning before I check in while I go round the park...


Yes, the hotel will hold your bags.
You should check in when your arrive, and you will be issued keys.  When your room is ready, a text message will inform you of the room number.  This is a very convenient system, but I only receive the text message half the time.

The newly issued keys can be used to take advantage of Magic Morning


----------



## BunnieGene

Resubscribing yet again


----------



## Disneyland1084

jessicaerv said:


> Has anyone else had any experience with the PNPs?



I was just at GCH earlier this week. My 8 month old slept in the PNP and it was fine!


----------



## caimakale

During my visit last week, I met someone down at the Hearthstone Lounge by the name of Dennis (I won't mention last names).  Has anyone ever met Dennis?  You may have and just didn't realize it.

Dennis frequents the GCH on a regular basis (8 times this year alone). He is known by name by most Castmembers that work there.  He always stays in a suite w/ concierge.

This guy is an amazing guy...so down to earth and a true Disney fanatic. During his stays, he rents and decorates a cabana each day.  When I say decorates, he goes out and buys a "theme" and completely decks out the cabana.  While I was there, he had a Tinkerbell theme, Nightmare Before Christmas Theme, and Mickey Theme.  It's a site to be seen for sure.  He usually has little things that he will hand out to the kids if they come by.  I say little, but find me a toy from World of Disney that is cheaper than $15.  My girls got charm bracelets with charms, dolls, light up toys, and all sorts of other goodies.  He does it all out of the kindness of his heart.  To him, its about the Disney experience and making it as magical as he can.  I tried buying him drinks at the lounge, dinner, etc, and he wouldn't have any part of it.  Finally, I had to slip some money to a cast member that he was going to dinner with and told her to buy the dinner, on me, for his generosity.  

If you ever get the opportunity to meet him, do it.  He loves quoting Disney movies and is in love with everything Disney so be prepared to join in and follow along.  He's such a good guy with a giving heart who loves Disney.  Tell him you're friends with Lee...

Here's a picture of the Mickey/Minnie theme.  The sad thing is, you can't see half of the decorations.  You can see the towels and the dolls on the lounge chairs.  Up front and center, you can also see the "Partners Statue".  Back further in the cabana it was even more decorated...from the coasters, to hanging decorations, etc...


----------



## emum

caimakale said:


> During my visit last week, I met someone down at the Hearthstone Lounge by the name of Dennis (I won't mention last names).  Has anyone ever met Dennis?  You may have and just didn't realize it.
> 
> Dennis frequents the GCH on a regular basis (8 times this year alone). He is known by name by most Castmembers that work there.  He always stays in a suite w/ concierge.
> 
> This guy is an amazing guy...so down to earth and a true Disney fanatic. During his stays, he rents and decorates a cabana each day.  When I say decorates, he goes out and buys a "theme" and completely decks out the cabana.  While I was there, he had a Tinkerbell theme, Nightmare Before Christmas Theme, and Mickey Theme.  It's a site to be seen for sure.  He usually has little things that he will hand out to the kids if they come by.  I say little, but find me a toy from World of Disney that is cheaper than $15.  My girls got charm bracelets with charms, dolls, light up toys, and all sorts of other goodies.  He does it all out of the kindness of his heart.  To him, its about the Disney experience and making it as magical as he can.  I tried buying him drinks at the lounge, dinner, etc, and he wouldn't have any part of it.  Finally, I had to slip some money to a cast member that he was going to dinner with and told her to buy the dinner, on me, for his generosity.
> 
> If you ever get the opportunity to meet him, do it.  He loves quoting Disney movies and is in love with everything Disney so be prepared to join in and follow along.  He's such a good guy with a giving heart who loves Disney.  Tell him you're friends with Lee...
> 
> Here's a picture of the Mickey/Minnie theme.  The sad thing is, you can't see half of the decorations.  You can see the towels and the dolls on the lounge chairs.  Up front and center, you can also see the "Partners Statue".  Back further in the cabana it was even more decorated...from the coasters, to hanging decorations, etc...



Wow ! What generosity of spirit  Is that a picutre of Dennis in the cabana, too ?



I'm new to the thread, BTW, we just changed our reservation from the DLH to the GCH for our Christmas trip - we arrive on Christmas Day. We're staying in a 1br suite, and have requested a concierge add-on. I'm hoping it won't be a problem, we loved club level at the DLH in '08. In any case, we're very excited to be trying somewhere new, and being even closer to the parks  I'm sure I'll be planning a return visit for 2012 

Cheers,
Sally


----------



## funatdisney

Sally, you will love the 1bdrm suite. We used to book a 1bdrm on special occasions before we become DVC members. They are usually in very good locations so you will enjoy your room very much. One time we had a suite right above the WoD store facing the parks entrance. One of the best views in the hotel.


----------



## jessicaerv

Disneyland1084 said:


> I was just at GCH earlier this week. My 8 month old slept in the PNP and it was fine!



That's good news, thanks.  So far there was one negative review of the PnP and two "fines".  Since I haven't received a response from the original poster of the negative review I'm going to go with my gut and use the GCH PnP.  I'm sure if its substandard the hotel staff can round up another one for our use, right?  I keep hearing about how the staff bends over backward for the comfort of their guests -- and thats the Disney way.

I had called guest services several weeks ago to request a room away from the elevators.  Now I'm concerned that I'll be placed down one of those looooooooong hallways.  Maybe I should call back and request a room overlooking the monorail?  That sounds pretty cool...

I have another question for those noise-sensitive Disers out there.  How loud were the fireworks in your room?

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## emum

funatdisney said:
			
		

> Sally, you will love the 1bdrm suite. We used to book a 1bdrm on special occasions before we become DVC members. They are usually in very good locations so you will enjoy your room very much. One time we had a suite right above the WoD store facing the parks entrance. One of the best views in the hotel.



We are looking forward to it, that's for sure. We're still a little bummed about the state of the DLH ATM - we were in a 2br suite in the Wonder tower last time with superb views over DTD, the pool, and the parks, and with a full balcony to boot, so had requested the same room this time. When we next go back, we may do a split stay.

The more I read about the GCH (especially at Christmas time), the more excited I get.

Cheers,
Sally


----------



## Disneyland1084

jessicaerv said:


> I keep hearing about how the staff bends over backward for the comfort of their guests -- and thats the Disney way.



That's very true! I was sent a text when our room was ready. It was 1511, in the new wing. But I didn't know that. So we immediately go to an elevator, and at the next floor a CM walks in and I ask her where the room is. She walked us to the door, and even put the PnP together for us.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Love this thread  ... don't want to lose it!  Too much valuable information here!


----------



## DmaxHawk

AussieDisneyNut said:


> Love this thread  ... don't want to lose it!  Too much valuable information here!



Thanks for the bump. I was actually just going to go do that myself.


----------



## kailuagirl

We just made our resses for 11/29-12/2.  So excited!!!  We are getting a costco package so I'm hesitant about the whole package deal, but it should be fine.  DH really wants to stay here, me too, I just didn't wanna spend the extra $ LOL!  Crossing my fingers we don't get a room down one of those long hallways I keep reading about.


----------



## kailuagirl

How big is the fridge/freezer?  I know how big the one is at BWPPI, is it like that one?  DD is a milk junkie, so I need to get 2 1/2 gallons, yogurt tubes, string cheese, some fruit, bottle water, that kinda stuff, will it be able to accomodate it.  And the freezer, I'm just mainly concerned about being able to put in the ice packs for her "bottle" bag, but being able to add some ice cream too would be nice  LOL


----------



## KCmike




----------



## franandaj

KCMike,
Where was that one taken?


----------



## DmaxHawk

franandaj said:


> KCMike,
> Where was that one taken?



Looks like on the 3rd floor where the piano is.


----------



## BARBARAL26

We just got back 10 days ago, we had connecting std rooms, which was looking over DTD. On a side note I almost ran into Kelsy Crammer (the Dr on cheers). Thankfully I stopped in time. The funny thing was his 2 kids were arguing on which ride to go a first, Kids they're all the same.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

BARBARAL26 said:


> We just got back 10 days ago, we had connecting std rooms, which was looking over DTD. On a side note I almost ran into Kelsy Crammer (the Dr on cheers). Thankfully I stopped in time. The funny thing was his 2 kids were arguing on which ride to go a first, Kids they're all the same.



Hi ... just wondering what bedding configeration your standard rooms were? Were you happy with the DTD view?  We are still trying to decide if we should go for a 'view room' for our trip next year, but we really need a room with bunks.  TIA


----------



## kylieh

Quick question - we're thinking of a 1-bedroom villa for next year.   Do the patio/balconys have high out of the reach of the kids patio locks or bolts?


----------



## DmaxHawk

kylieh said:


> Quick question - we're thinking of a 1-bedroom villa for next year.   Do the patio/balconys have high out of the reach of the kids patio locks or bolts?



I guess it would depend on how tall your kids are. They are pretty high up. 
If you look at this picture, you can see the top lock is just at Andrew's shoulder. He stands around 5'9" so I hope that should give you an idea. This is on a regular room and I don't know if the doors are any different in the villas.


----------



## kylieh

DmaxHawk said:


> I guess it would depend on how tall your kids are. They are pretty high up.
> If you look at this picture, you can see the top lock is just at Andrew's shoulder. He stands around 5'9" so I hope that should give you an idea. This is on a regular room and I don't know if the doors are any different in the villas.


Thanks DmaxHawk.   They could easily reach it, I think, but it looks like they would be slowed down.


----------



## jessicaerv

jessicaerv said:


> I have another question for those noise-sensitive Disers out there.  How loud were the fireworks in your room?



Nobody has any opinion on how loud the fireworks were in the rooms?  Nobody at all?


----------



## blackjackdelta

jessicaerv said:


> Nobody has any opinion on how loud the fireworks were in the rooms? Nobody at all?


 The only time we heard the fireworks was when we had a DTD view, very muffled with the slider closed.

Jack


----------



## jennym68

jessicaerv said:


> Nobody has any opinion on how loud the fireworks were in the rooms?  Nobody at all?



I never heard the fireworks in the room at all...the sliding doors are double glass and is very good at blocking any noise out.


----------



## BunnieGene

I have to say we could always hear the fireworks, even with the sliding door closed...and we have almost always had a monorail garden view room.


----------



## Homemom

jessicaerv said:


> Nobody has any opinion on how loud the fireworks were in the rooms?  Nobody at all?



We were directly above the entrance to CA and heard them with the sliding door closed.


----------



## DmaxHawk

jessicaerv said:


> Nobody has any opinion on how loud the fireworks were in the rooms?  Nobody at all?



We had a room over looking the pools on the Villas wing and could still hear the fireworks through the closed door but it was very muffled.


----------



## jessicaerv

Thanks, everyone.  I figured we'd be able to hear them, but if the sliding doors are double-thick then I think we'll be fine.


----------



## pearl12970

We were at GCH recently and took the DVC tour.Couldn't spend much time with the guide and ask as many questions since we wanted to get back to the park. I am on the fence about it.Pls help me decide. What are the advantages / disadvantages ? What are the normal hotel amenities that DVC memebers cant avail of ? 
We are a family of 3 ( DH me and DS 3.5 yrs ) 
What made you decide to buy in ( or not ) ?


----------



## BARBARAL26

jessicaerv said:


> Nobody has any opinion on how loud the fireworks were in the rooms?  Nobody at all?



Our room was facing DTD, we heard a little rumble from the fireworks, and really heard nothing from DTD.
Slept like a baby.


----------



## BARBARAL26

AussieDisneyNut said:


> Hi ... just wondering what bedding configeration your standard rooms were? Were you happy with the DTD view?  We are still trying to decide if we should go for a 'view room' for our trip next year, but we really need a room with bunks.  TIA



We had 2 queen beds, room was just right. DTD view was a nice touch, we were surprised with the upgrade.


----------



## MaiynaMouse

AussieDisneyNut said:


> Hi ... just wondering what bedding configeration your standard rooms were? Were you happy with the DTD view?  We are still trying to decide if we should go for a 'view room' for our trip next year, but we really need a room with bunks.  TIA



Hi there....we LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the Grand.  We've always had a pool/park view room and also always get bunkbeds.  I've never requested bunkbeds that I didn't get them.  Sometimes we pay for the upgrade to the view and other times we've just been offered the upgrade for free at check in.  I don't like to risk not having the view room anymore so we generally just pay for it upfront.    When I booked our room for early December, the DTD view was actually quite  bit more than the park/pool view.  Hope this helps you some.
~mm


----------



## Spark

There is a ton of information on the DVC portion of the DIS boards...A great place to research and ask questions before you buy...


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

BARBARAL26 said:


> We had 2 queen beds, room was just right. DTD view was a nice touch, we were surprised with the upgrade.



Thanks


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

MaiynaMouse said:


> Hi there....we LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the Grand.  We've always had a pool/park view room and also always get bunkbeds.  I've never requested bunkbeds that I didn't get them.  Sometimes we pay for the upgrade to the view and other times we've just been offered the upgrade for free at check in.  I don't like to risk not having the view room anymore so we generally just pay for it upfront.    When I booked our room for early December, the DTD view was actually quite  bit more than the park/pool view.  Hope this helps you some.
> ~mm



Thanks  I am so excited about staying at the Grand ... it will be our first time staying on-property and our first visit since 1995!  And so much has changed since then!  And of course our children have never been to DL before, so it is incredibly exciting for them too!    Anyway it is a beautiful spring day here in Australia, so I had better get back to reality


----------



## pearl12970

Thanks 




Spark said:


> There is a ton of information on the DVC portion of the DIS boards...A great place to research and ask questions before you buy...


----------



## mrswh

kailuagirl said:


> We just made our resses for 11/29-12/2.  So excited!!!  We are getting a costco package so I'm hesitant about the whole package deal, but it should be fine.  DH really wants to stay here, me too, I just didn't wanna spend the extra $ LOL!  Crossing my fingers we don't get a room down one of those long hallways I keep reading about.



If you want (or don't want) a specific room location or bed configuration, you should put in a request on your reservation, because they assign the request rooms first and then the rest get whatever is left.  If you are not sure where your room type is located you can call the hotel and speak with someone at the front desk who can tell you, or just ask to be in the main building or as close to it as possible. 

Have a great time!!


----------



## mrswh

jessicaerv said:


> Nobody has any opinion on how loud the fireworks were in the rooms?  Nobody at all?



We were in the front of the hotel, overlooking the valet circle, and the fireworks were pretty loud.  My kids were out cold after a big day at the parks so it didn't bother us, but they are loud, even with the door closed.  It's just something you have to deal with - we have stayed at the Hyatt a mile up Harbor and can hear the fireworks just fine there, too!


----------



## Spixydust

So excited we have our girl's trip planned November 18 - 20.  First time EVER going without a LOT of family but it will be just as magical with super good friends!

It's also my first trip in years that I am NOT going concierge!    Guess I'll have to find something to do with myself during cocktail hour!  

We did book a dinner at Wine Country Trattoria to get premium viewing for WOC.

I'm wondering now if it is worth it with the early entrance into DCA. 

Any thoughts? The dinner is 40 bucks a piece, that I could easily spend at Blue Bayou, but wanted to make sure we got a good view of WOC.

TIA!!!


----------



## mrswh

Spixydust said:


> I'm wondering now if it is worth it with the early entrance into DCA.
> 
> Any thoughts? The dinner is 40 bucks a piece, that I could easily spend at Blue Bayou, but wanted to make sure we got a good view of WOC.
> 
> TIA!!!



We went back and forth on this issue and decided to cancel our res at WCT.  It was so easy to get a FP, and if you arrive reasonably early, you will have a great view of the show.  Then again, we were taking two small children, so we'd never have eaten at WCT otherwise.  With a bunch of friends it might be a fun dinner!


----------



## nunzia

Spixydust said:


> So excited we have our girl's trip planned November 18 - 20.  First time EVER going without a LOT of family but it will be just as magical with super good friends!
> 
> It's also my first trip in years that I am NOT going concierge!    Guess I'll have to find something to do with myself during cocktail hour!
> 
> We did book a dinner at Wine Country Trattoria to get premium viewing for WOC.
> 
> I'm wondering now if it is worth it with the early entrance into DCA.
> 
> Any thoughts? The dinner is 40 bucks a piece, that I could easily spend at Blue Bayou, but wanted to make sure we got a good view of WOC.
> 
> TIA!!!



We thought it was worth it..food and service were great at WCT and we were right up against the rail for the view of WOC..really excellent night.


----------



## soaringirl

Boy, was I glad to upgrade to the Grand Californian!! It is lovely! We had a room in the 3rd room, very far from the Lobby, but I didn't mind. When we first saw the view from our balcony, I thougth it was a lousy one. The next day I realized we were over Downtown, just a little bit at the right of World of Disney. Then I saw it was a better view than we should have (we paid standard), and I enjoyed so much opening the balcony in the mornings to hear the Downtown music and the sounds of people. If I stretched my neck,I could see the entrance to Disneyland!
Thanks to these forums and the bellboy, we found the emergency exit stairs right next to our door. My husband was complaning when I took him there that how come we get to stay in such a fancy hotel and we were using those awful stairs! But for my kids it was the "secret exit" and they were fascinated! And so was I when I saw how close we were to the entrance!! Just one minute from our room and bang! there we were in Dowtown next to La Brea! Fantastic!
The lobby, OMG!! it's soo beautiful, though I was prepared, since we enjoyed the Animal Kingdom Lodge & the Wilderness Lodge lobbies in WDW, so it reminded me a lot of those hotels!
We used the business center to buy tickets to the Angels game, it was so convenient. I was surprise though to see how many people was in the hotel! We arrived Tuesday 21st at 8am, I almost cried in happiness when the entrance secury guy gave us a very warm welcome, and the bellboy took our luggage! The doors are so beautiful!! We did took a picture of them, and we were lucky since I wanted to took another afterwards, and never could due to the long stream of people coming in and out.
I'll tell you more afterwards, but let me tell you this: I did cry when we checked out. Yes I did and I am not ashemed. DH and DD were astounded that I cried, but I didn't mind!


----------



## DmaxHawk

soaringirl said:


> Boy, was I glad to upgrade to the Grand Californian!! It is lovely! We had a room in the 3rd room, very far from the Lobby, but I didn't mind. When we first saw the view from our balcony, I thougth it was a lousy one. The next day I realized we were over Downtown, just a little bit at the right of World of Disney. Then I saw it was a better view than we should have (we paid standard), and I enjoyed so much opening the balcony in the mornings to hear the Downtown music and the sounds of people. If I stretched my neck,I could see the entrance to Disneyland!
> Thanks to these forums and the bellboy, we found the emergency exit stairs right next to our door. My husband was complaning when I took him there that how come we get to stay in such a fancy hotel and we were using those awful stairs! But for my kids it was the "secret exit" and they were fascinated! And so was I when I saw how close we were to the entrance!! Just one minute from our room and bang! there we were in Dowtown next to La Brea! Fantastic!
> The lobby, OMG!! it's soo beautiful, though I was prepared, since we enjoyed the Animal Kingdom Lodge & the Wilderness Lodge lobbies in WDW, so it reminded me a lot of those hotels!
> We used the business center to buy tickets to the Angels game, it was so convenient. I was surprise though to see how many people was in the hotel! We arrived Tuesday 21st at 8am, I almost cried in happiness when the entrance secury guy gave us a very warm welcome, and the bellboy took our luggage! The doors are so beautiful!! We did took a picture of them, and we were lucky since I wanted to took another afterwards, and never could due to the long stream of people coming in and out.
> I'll tell you more afterwards, but let me tell you this: I did cry when we checked out. Yes I did and I am not ashemed. DH and DD were astounded that I cried, but I didn't mind!




Sounds like you really enjoyed the hotel! it certainly is a wonderful place. The first time we walked through the door, it took all of our breath away. I understand how you were able to cry both going in and checking out, we all felt the same way. The CMs there really do try to make you feel like it is your second home.


----------



## brergnat

jessicaerv said:


> Nobody has any opinion on how loud the fireworks were in the rooms?  Nobody at all?



I can hear the fireworks nightly from my living room.  I live 12 miles away from DLR...

When we stay at the Grand, we stay CL in a courtyard view room.  Even with sliders closed, the fireworks are LOUD.  Probably not loud enough to wake up sleeping kids, but loud enough that they make my DH nervous (he is military, and after two tours to Iraq during wartime, the sound of random explosions puts him on edge...)  He has to SEE the fireworks while he can hear them, just to reassure himself.


----------



## jessicaerv

brergnat said:


> I can hear the fireworks nightly from my living room.  I live 12 miles away from DLR...
> 
> When we stay at the Grand, we stay CL in a courtyard view room.  Even with sliders closed, the fireworks are LOUD.  Probably not loud enough to wake up sleeping kids, but loud enough that they make my DH nervous (he is military, and after two tours to Iraq during wartime, the sound of random explosions puts him on edge...)  He has to SEE the fireworks while he can hear them, just to reassure himself.



I grew up a little further away than you are now (Fullerton), and we could hear the fireworks at night.  Sometimes we could even see them, if the night was clear enough.

So sorry to hear about your DH's PTSD, I can only imagine.  Thank him for his service and thank you for your sacrifices, as well.


----------



## jessicaerv

Also, thank you to everyone for chiming in on the Fireworks noise question.  My DH is a very light sleeper so I think I'll just have him wear earplugs (if we manage to go to bed that early).


----------



## KCmike

Here's to wishing I was back there...


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks KCmike for posting your pics of the Grand. Your pictures are awesome and I am excited to see them when you post them. It kinda of works like therapy for me when it is a long wait between visits. I don't have long to wait now. Just a day over three weeks now. The packing has begun!


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> Thanks KCmike for posting your pics of the Grand. Your pictures are awesome and I am excited to see them when you post them. It kinda of works like therapy for me when it is a long wait between visits. I don't have long to wait now. Just a day over three weeks now. The packing has begun!



Congrats that your so close!  Enjoy it for all of us!


----------



## funatdisney

_I will!_, KCmike


----------



## BunnieGene

resubscribing...


----------



## DmaxHawk

KCmike said:


> Congrats that your so close!  Enjoy it for all of us!



Just out of curiosity, how many pics of the Grand do you have?


----------



## chandraorme

Some of the regular rooms have two queen beds, and some have one queen bed with a bunk bed with a pull out trundle bed.  This works great if you have 3 kids, but not so much for adults......We get the bunk rooms all the time with connecting rooms for my husband and I.  No pull out couch.


----------



## KCmike

DmaxHawk said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many pics of the Grand do you have?



Several.


----------



## KCmike

Here's another from the terrace.


----------



## DmaxHawk

KCmike said:


> Several.



 I'm glad man, keep them coming


----------



## KCmike

DmaxHawk said:


> I'm glad man, keep them coming



Thanks Sal.  This one is for you!


----------



## KCmike

Alright one more.  Congrats on all those getting close to going home.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Thanks Mike, it reminds me of the first time I walked in. Just stood there in awe.


----------



## nemofans

Our 1 & only trip to DL, we stayed at Paradise Pier.  We would walk thru GC to get to the Calif Adventure back entrance & I remember walking thru there in awe.  I would say to myself that next time we come back to DL, we are staying here.  I am excited to finally be booking that stay for next year.


----------



## DmaxHawk

nemofans said:


> Our 1 & only trip to DL, we stayed at Paradise Pier.  We would walk thru GC to get to the Calif Adventure back entrance & I remember walking thru there in awe.  I would say to myself that next time we come back to DL, we are staying here.  I am excited to finally be booking that stay for next year.



Congrats! We hope you enjoy it!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Has anyone listened to Pete's review of the Grand on the Dis Unplugged Podcast?


----------



## Yukonjack

I am part way through it and I have to admit that I agree with him as far as the room observations go.  I was underwhelmed by the rooms for the price we paid.  However, given that, I also only used the room as a place to crash with the kids mid day, and at night.  We were either in the parks or in the pool and rarely in the room.  

One problem with GCH reducing their room rates too much is then it would be hard to book a room there.  I agree that the rooms could be much nicer for the price, but that is not the only thing we pay for.  We also pay for the location.  It sounded like he also met with mixed CM quality and service as well.  I strongly agree that for the price we pay to stay at the GCH, we should be able to expect, and recieve, the highest quality service from the hotel staff.


----------



## mmmears

DmaxHawk said:


> Has anyone listened to Pete's review of the Grand on the Dis Unplugged Podcast?



I have.  I partly agree and partly don't.  We paid much less for our room than he did, so we were quite happy with our stay there last weekend as well as our previous stays there.  I do agree that a $400 or more price for a room is really too much there, so I only stay there when I can get a better rate.



Yukonjack said:


> I am part way through it and I have to admit that I agree with him as far as the room observations go.  I was underwhelmed by the rooms for the price we paid.  However, given that, I also only used the room as a place to crash with the kids mid day, and at night.  We were either in the parks or in the pool and rarely in the room.
> 
> One problem with GCH reducing their room rates too much is then it would be hard to book a room there.  I agree that the rooms could be much nicer for the price, but that is not the only thing we pay for.  We also pay for the location.  It sounded like he also met with mixed CM quality and service as well.  I strongly agree that for the price we pay to stay at the GCH, we should be able to expect, and recieve, the highest quality service from the hotel staff.



We had fantastic service from the CMs, so that probably helped, too.  The only thing that was spotty was housekeeping not replacing toiletries and towels when we needed them (yes, I put them in the basket -- she took them and then didn't replace them).  That seemed to be the one issue Pete didn't have with his room.

IMO Pete discounted the location quite a bit -- it's so convenient to the parks, especially if you have someone who wants to ride GRR over and over until they are soaked.    I know we'd miss the GCH if we stayed somewhere else.

We stayed CL at the GF last year (and other times before that) and while I thought we had great service there I didn't feel that there was as much difference between them as Pete alluded to.  

But it kind of all depends on each person's experience there -- we've had "off" stays at other hotels that we frequent.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## franandaj

Wow!  I guess I never looked UP at those beams before, those are really cool!  I'll have to notice them next time I'm there which is....37 days from now!


----------



## nunzia

..I do have to say that the arrows in the floor always remind me of bowling lanes


----------



## funatdisney

Got to tell you this. We check into our villa in 2 and 1/2 weeks. The other night I went into my DD(12)'s room because the light was on. Thinking that she was still awake, I went to tell her to go to bed. Instead I found her asleep with a smile on her face. The next morning, I mentioned that she had fallen asleep with the light on. My DD(12) tells me in a dreamy voice, "Mom I had lulled myself to sleep by thinking and imagining our GC villa room". I am so pleased to know that my DDs have not lost interest in DL or GCH.


----------



## pearl12970

WOW !! I never noticed these at our last visit . Nice pic !! 




KCmike said:


>


----------



## KCmike

Sort of strange for them to do this I thought.


----------



## DmaxHawk

KCmike said:


> Sort of strange for them to do this I thought.



I thought it was clever, that way they dont have to have towels and all the amenities in the cart with them.


----------



## KCmike

Just another standard shot of the fireplace.


----------



## KCmike

pearl12970 said:


> WOW !! I never noticed these at our last visit . Nice pic !!



I loved using the wide angle lens (canon 10-22).  Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

DmaxHawk said:


> I thought it was clever, that way they dont have to have towels and all the amenities in the cart with them.



True, but the strange part is that they put the baskets by every door every day.  At least they did on our two trips, and if someone wasn't checking out, then they had to pick the baskets back up and remove them.  I thought that was a lot of time and energy that was wasted.  But what do I know  , could be it is more efficient.


----------



## kylie71

Hi, Does anybody have any pictures of the cozy bar in the lobby? Does it have a fireplace in the bar itself? If not, are we aloud to take a glass of wine or hot toddy over in front of the lobby fireplace?


----------



## franandaj

kylie71 said:


> Hi, Does anybody have any pictures of the cozy bar in the lobby? Does it have a fireplace in the bar itself? If not, are we aloud to take a glass of wine or hot toddy over in front of the lobby fireplace?



I've been people in the lobby with "beverages" of all sorts.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some of my pics during my stay at the GCH last weekend.


----------



## DmaxHawk

mvf-m11c said:


> Here are some of my pics during my stay at the GCH last weekend.



Bret from where was the last one taken?


----------



## mvf-m11c

DmaxHawk said:


> Bret from where was the last one taken?



From my room outside the balcony. My room number was 3309.


----------



## DmaxHawk

mvf-m11c said:


> From my room outside the balcony. My room number was 3309.




Very nice view! Thanks


----------



## kylie71

Cool!  Lots of seating area's to enjoy the Holiday... I'll be there over Thanksgiving! Can't wait to see the Christmas Tree!


----------



## goldies 5

Do any of the courtyard/ Monorail Garden  view rooms have the sofa sleeper in them?  If so, what is the proximity to the Lobby?
Thanks,
Kim


----------



## DmaxHawk

goldies 5 said:


> Do any of the courtyard/ Monorail Garden  view rooms have the sofa sleeper in them?  If so, what is the proximity to the Lobby?
> Thanks,
> Kim



Good question about the sleeper sofa. As for the proximity, you can check the map of the hotel and see how close rooms in that area are to the lobby if that helps


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I finally got around to downloading our photos from our trip last month. (Goodness!  Has it been that long?) I'm going to attempt to put in a photo from my SmugMug account, but I'm not certain how well it's going to work, so please bear with me.    If it doesn't work, I'll try to figure it out further tomorrow.  Here goes:


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Oh, that was fun!  As long as I don't get a string of "Sorry, I can't see the picture..." comments, this will be a piece of cake to post photos!  (BTW, the PP is the view from our room.)


----------



## mmmears

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Oh, that was fun!  As long as I don't get a string of "Sorry, I can't see the picture..." comments, this will be a piece of cake to post photos!  (BTW, the PP is the view from our room.)



 Looks great!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pic of DCA from the pool view Stephanie.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Pics of my room during my stay at the GCH. Its a standard room of the garden view.


----------



## JH87

This is such a beautiful hotel, one day I am going to stay here! 
(after college and after i get a "real" job and get rich! )


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


>



Verrry nice view!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DmaxHawk

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I finally got around to downloading our photos from our trip last month. (Goodness!  Has it been that long?) I'm going to attempt to put in a photo from my SmugMug account, but I'm not certain how well it's going to work, so please bear with me.    If it doesn't work, I'll try to figure it out further tomorrow.  Here goes:



Looks like you were right above our room when we stayed. I love that view!


----------



## KCmike

Loving everyone's shots!!!!

Question for everyone...During Christmas time does the GC go all out and decorate??

Here's my POTD.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Mike, do you mean decorations besides the tree?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

mmmears said:


> Looks great!  Thanks for sharing!





mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pic of DCA from the pool view Stephanie.





curiouslittleoyster said:


> Verrry nice view!!!  Thanks for sharing!



Thanks, everyone!  I'm so glad it worked. 



DmaxHawk said:


> Looks like you were right above our room when we stayed. I love that view!



We were in room 6220.  Pretty close?


----------



## funatdisney

KCmike said:


> Loving everyone's shots!!!!
> 
> Question for everyone...During Christmas time does the GC go all out and decorate??



Great picture as always, Mike. I don't quite remember how decorated the GCH gets for the holidays. The Christmas tree in the Grand room captures your full attention and you just don't notice anything else. Now I am going to take the time to notice how the GCH is decorated when we go in December.

You know who would know? Sherry E, of course! I would hop on ever to the Disney at Christmas thread and ask there. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38552898#post38552898


----------



## DmaxHawk

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Thanks, everyone!  I'm so glad it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> We were in room 6220.  Pretty close?





Yep! IIRC, we were in 5224. Almost right above us


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> Great picture as always, Mike. I don't quite remember how decorated the GCH gets for the holidays. The Christmas tree in the Grand room captures your full attention and you just don't notice anything else. Now I am going to take the time to notice how the GCH is decorated when we go in December.
> 
> Thanks.  I probably won't get over to GC on the one day we're there.  So sad.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## KCmike

Little something different today.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Very nice Mike! I forgot about that it had that channel.


----------



## funatdisney

KCmike said:


> funatdisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture as always, Mike. I don't quite remember how decorated the GCH gets for the holidays. The Christmas tree in the Grand room captures your full attention and you just don't notice anything else. Now I am going to take the time to notice how the GCH is decorated when we go in December.
> 
> Thanks.  I probably won't get over to GC on the one day we're there.  So sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then, you can always plan on another trip. Say...Dec. 2011?
Click to expand...


----------



## goldies 5

I am excited to be staying here this year.  We go every year during the Holiday Season and usually stay at PP or DLH.  We haven't stayed here since 2002.  We are really looking forward to it.


----------



## KCmike

Time for another photo and a bump.


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> KCmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then, you can always plan on another trip. Say...Dec. 2011?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha.  My disney trip days will soon be over for awhile.  Taking next year off.  Hoping to visit Yellowstone or Oregon if any trip at all.  Trying to tighten my belt next year.  I will probably need therapy with a whole year off from disney.
Click to expand...


----------



## DmaxHawk

KCmike said:


> Time for another photo and a bump.



Great photo Mike! Never noticed the twigs on the shades!


----------



## jenksdj

I love this thread!  We're leaving in less than 2 weeks and I can't contain myself.  I'm on the DIS every day trying to find out as much stuff as I can.

I called GCH last week to put a request for bunk beds on my room reservation and they said the hotel is sold out for our arrival date (Nov.1)!!  Yet, the park hours are only 10:00 am to 8:00 pm all week, so I was hoping for lowish crowds.  Don't they extend the hours if they're expecting large crowds?

My DD8 told me last night already that she is "too excited to sleep".  I think the night before the trip is going to be a write off - especially with it being Halloween and all!  No sleep happening in this house!


----------



## silence

Tonight will be our last night here at the GCH.  We have a standard room, our view is of the PP and DLH.  Still love it.  Our room is very close to the elevators, almost overlooking the main lobby when you walk out.  I am not sure how we will bring ourselves to stay anywhere else!


----------



## KCmike

DmaxHawk said:


> Great photo Mike! Never noticed the twigs on the shades!



Thanks Sal.


----------



## funatdisney

KCmike said:


> Ha Ha.  My disney trip days will soon be over for awhile.  Taking next year off.  Hoping to visit Yellowstone or Oregon if any trip at all.  Trying to tighten my belt next year.  I will probably need therapy with a whole year off from disney.



Well December is at the _end _of the year right? Good luck on that therapy, It has never worked for me  I always end up back at DLR no matter what I say.


----------



## twopeasonepod

Hello!  I have been reading this post for days now and thank you all so much for the wonderful info.  It is truly helpful!

I haven't been to DLR since the original Captain EO came out and I was at Pepperdine.  My roommate was the runner-up Disney Ambassador that year!

We have been to WDW twice in the last year and are now going to GHC for 11 days (which is actually better since we are from Hawaii).  We have four-year-old twin boys.

I have tried to read as much as possible, but my eyes are going cuckoo at this point.  I apologize if these questions have already been covered, but anyway......

Anyone know:

1) What are the chances that we will not get the bunk beds we requested?

2) Can we push the bunk beds up against the wall?  Or do the sconces prevent that?

3) Is there a trundle in every bunk bed?

4) Do I need to bring portable blow up rails (that we already own) for the bottom bunk?  I really want to conserve luggage space, but can't really tell if it's high enough to matter if one of them falls off the bottom bunk.

We already have the Vons delivery scheduled.  We bought tix for Mickey's party on Halloween and APs.  WOC dinner at AG.  

Anything else I am missing?

Again, thanks so much for all the awesome insight and great photos!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Mike, your pictures are so fantastic.  You get some really unique shots.  The abundance of shots is also impressive!  Have you taken classes or are you self-taught?


----------



## Nonsuch

twopeasonepod said:


> ...going to GHC for 11 days (which is actually better since we are from Hawaii).  We have four-year-old twin boys.


11 days 


twopeasonepod said:


> 1) What are the chances that we will not get the bunk beds we requested?


If possible, try to check in early in the day.  Make it clear at registration that bunk beds are very important, and you are willing to wait for the room to be ready.  If no bunks are available, request a room change after one night.


twopeasonepod said:


> 2) Can we push the bunk beds up against the wall?  Or do the sconces prevent that?


I've never tried to move the bunk bed, but it might be possible.


twopeasonepod said:


> 3) Is there a trundle in every bunk bed?


Yes.


twopeasonepod said:


> 4) Do I need to bring portable blow up rails (that we already own) for the bottom bunk?  I really want to conserve luggage space, but can't really tell if it's high enough to matter if one of them falls off the bottom bunk.


The bottom bunk is lower than the queen bed, so I don't think rails are needed.

Have a magical trip


----------



## KCmike

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Mike, your pictures are so fantastic.  You get some really unique shots.  The abundance of shots is also impressive!  Have you taken classes or are you self-taught?



Just a beginner who likes to take pictures.  Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## CrazyDuck

twopeasonepod said:


> 4) Do I need to bring portable blow up rails (that we already own) for the bottom bunk?  I really want to conserve luggage space, but can't really tell if it's high enough to matter if one of them falls off the bottom bunk.
> 
> We already have the Vons delivery scheduled.  We bought tix for Mickey's party on Halloween and APs.  WOC dinner at AG.



Rather than bringing rails for the bottom bunk just pull out the trundle so that the mobile sleeper has something to bounce off of, or better yet just make em sleep on the trundle.

Don't order too much perishable stuff from Vons,  the refrigerators in the regular rooms are quite small!


----------



## twopeasonepod

Thank you, nonsuch!  I will thankfully leave those rails at home.  More room for costumes!

Unfortunately, the only choices for arrival are either 5am, about 4pm, or 10pm on my preferred airlines.  We picked the 4:25, so we can't check in early, or even call.  But I will pick up the phone as soon as we land.  And ask for a change the next day if we don't get bunks.


----------



## twopeasonepod

CrazyDuck said:


> Rather than bringing rails for the bottom bunk just pull out the trundle so that the mobile sleeper has something to bounce off of, or better yet just make em sleep on the trundle.
> 
> Don't order too much perishable stuff from Vons,  the refrigerators in the regular rooms are quite small!



Good idea!  Maybe they will even want to sleep in the trundle (for novelty!)  My thought actually was that they will want to sleep on the top bunk together.  That's what they have done in the past.  Either way, no rails needed!

Got in on the Vons purchase.  Mostly fruits that don't have to be cold (bananas, oranges, grapes), Horizon UHT milk, water, snacks, etc.

Where are you on O'ahu?  I live in town.  Went to Kalani!


----------



## CrazyDuck

twopeasonepod said:


> Where are you on O'ahu?  I live in town.  Went to Kalani!



Live in Ewa work in town (Uhh!).  Went to Waimea on Kauai!


----------



## twopeasonepod

CrazyDuck said:


> Live in Ewa work in town (Uhh!).  Went to Waimea on Kauai!



Long drive!  Kaua'i is my fave -- just went to Outrigger Waipouli at the end of August.  Small world (and small island we live on!)  Thanks for the help!


----------



## allieoop

Are the safes in the rooms large enough for a laptop?
Thanks


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

allieoop said:


> Are the safes in the rooms large enough for a laptop?
> Thanks



We were able to store DH's laptop inside the room safe.  HTH!


----------



## funatdisney

allieoop said:


> Are the safes in the rooms large enough for a laptop?
> Thanks



We were not able to fit my DH's laptop into the safe. I guess it depends on the size.


----------



## duck_widow

funatdisney said:


> We were not able to fit my DH's laptop into the safe. I guess it depends on the size.



I have a 17" laptop and it fit in the safe. That was in a VGC room. I wonder if all the safes in the hotel are the same size?


----------



## funatdisney

We have stayed in the hotel side and the villa side, and we were not able to fit his laptop into either side. Now I must admit that his laptop is an old one, and is 20". Newer ones might be smaller and therefore, have no issues. We are planning on getting a new one, but not until next year. 

We will be dragging the old laptop with us when we stay in a one bedroom next week. I should measure the safe when I am there to get an accurate size of the safe.


----------



## allieoop

Thanks everybody!  My daughter wants to bring her laptop so she can stay caught up on school work while we're at DLR.  Stupid question - if the laptop doesn't fit in the safe, where's a safe place to keep it when we're not in the room?


----------



## bluecruiser

allieoop said:


> Thanks everybody!  My daughter wants to bring her laptop so she can stay caught up on school work while we're at DLR.  Stupid question - if the laptop doesn't fit in the safe, where's a safe place to keep it when we're not in the room?



I have a large laptop that never fits in the safe, so I put it in one of my suitcases when I'm not in the room and just lock the suitcase. Seems to work well, never had a suitcase disappear from the room.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## CrazyDuck

allieoop said:


> where's a safe place to keep it when we're not in the room?



A safe place to put it would be on the desk next to the telephone.  I have stayed at the GCH many times and have brought everything including laptops, cameras, MP3 players, dvd players, portablble video games players... you name it... I brought it!  I always leave all my stuff on the desk in the room and (knock on wood) not once has anything disappeared!


----------



## DmaxHawk

CrazyDuck said:


> A safe place to put it would be on the desk next to the telephone.  I have stayed at the GCH many times and have brought everything including laptops, cameras, MP3 players, dvd players, portablble video games players... you name it... I brought it!  I always leave all my stuff on the desk in the room and (knock on wood) not once has anything disappeared!



X2 here. I kept my alienware laptop sitting on the desk as well as a mouse and several cables and never had any problems.


----------



## Nonsuch

duck_widow said:


> I have a 17" laptop and it fit in the safe. That was in a VGC room. I wonder if all the safes in the hotel are the same size?


They are not all the same size.
I had a split stay last month, both VGC and hotel.  The 1-bedroom villa had a safe with a electronic lock (set your own 4 digit code), which easily held a 15" macbook.  The regular hotel room had a smaller safe with a key lock, and a 15" macbook would not fit.


----------



## allieoop

CrazyDuck said:


> A safe place to put it would be on the desk next to the telephone.  I have stayed at the GCH many times and have brought everything including laptops, cameras, MP3 players, dvd players, portablble video games players... you name it... I brought it!  I always leave all my stuff on the desk in the room and (knock on wood) not once has anything disappeared!



I don't usually worry about our stuff when we stay on Disney property.  I forgot my purse with cash, credit cards, etc. on the desk in the room at Wilderness Lodge once while we were gone to breakfast.  I was about sick with worry when I realized what I had done and hurried back to get it.  Housekeeping had already been to the room to clean, but the purse and everything in it was still there.  But I've never brought anything as expensive as a laptop before, so I didn't want to unnecessarily leave a temptation in plain sight.


----------



## Chmie

Fantastic thread but way too long for a newbie to like me to read all the posts.  It took 2 days just to read about half   Please bear with me as I'm unfamiliar with all the terms, abbreviations and will ask some questions that have been answered multiple times.

We first visited Disneyland with our 8 year old daughter and 10 year old son in 1988 and are finally bringing them back along with our 2 grandkids. 

Booked a 3 bdrm parlor suite for 3 nites in July, 2011. Cost about $7,000  which includes 3 day park hopper tickets and concierge but not any dining plan.  Very expensive but we wanted to do this in style and the Grand Californian oozes beauty and convenience of location. 

The lady that took our reservation recommended a park pier view 
I've looked at the floor plans in this thread but could not find one for a 3 bdrm parlor suite and their locations within the hotel.  Could this be a 2 bdrm with an adjoining standard room ?  I know I will have other questions and would greatly appreciate any comments / suggestions.  Thanks


----------



## Nonsuch

Chmie said:


> Booked a 3 bdrm parlor suite for 3 nites in July, 2011. Cost about $7,000  which includes 3 day park hopper tickets and concierge but not any dining plan.


You might consider renting a DVC Grand Villa.  There are only 2, so availability is very limited.  During July 2011, Fri-Sat are 188 points and weekdays are 152 points.  Points are rented for $13 by board sponsor David's Vacation Club Rentals.
So a 3 nights would be:  (188+188+152)*13= $6864
This would not include park tickets or concierge (it is a good idea to price the park tickets separate from the room, since the bundled price can be higher ).



Chmie said:


> The lady that took our reservation recommended a park pier view


  Most suites are located at the end of each wing of the hotel, so most have a park view.  Some look at Downtown Disney and a few look into the courtyard (which is not a view).  A park view upgrade is a good idea.



Chmie said:


> I've looked at the floor plans in this thread but could not find one for a 3 bdrm parlor suite and their locations within the hotel.  Could this be a 2 bdrm with an adjoining standard room ?


It might be a 1 bedroom suite with 2 connected rooms.  I assume a Parlor Suite is the same at an Artisan Suite shown on the Disneyland Meetings site.
It would be a good idea to call Disney and get some clarification about what rooms are used to form a 3 bedroom suite.


----------



## Bunless

When we had a three bedroom suite, it was on the corner up above Soarin.
It looked closest to the Artisan King plan A, though the balcony with a table for four wasn't connected to the balcony for the king room.  The other two bedrooms were lock-offs.  

I have photos of the views we had under the January '09 trip report down below.
Other than that, the rooms looked just like the photos on line.
The common (parlor) area was just like the Artisian suite photo, and the three bedrooms looked just like all the photos you see of the hotel rooms.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Has everyone heard? The Villas at the Grand have officially sold out as of the 20th...


http://dvcnews.com/index.php/news-resorts-162/1395-grand-californian-sold-out


----------



## MsStinkerBelle

Checking in on Thursday evening and I am so excited I can barely stand it!  My DD11 and a dear friend are staying there.  I stayed at the Grand Floridian at WDW in June so it will be so neat comparing the two resorts. 

I just got an iPhone 4 so I'm definitely planning on taking and posting lots of pics.


----------



## carole88

We are checking in on  Friday!!!  So excited, can't wait!!!


----------



## Yukonjack

I have to wait about four more months until my wife and I check in   The wait is killing me, but at least I have something to look forward too!


----------



## 23bw

I like to get in idea if mosquitos are a problem at the GCH.  Have you encountered those pesky bugs in your rooms?

During our last stay at the GCH I wanted to sleep with the patio door open for the fresh air.  To our surprise there was no screen door to keep out pests.  We decided against leaving the door open because we feared mosquitos would come in at night to snack on us.  

The hotel is in such a wooded surrounding, that I would expect mosquitos to flourish.  Despite the kids leaving the patio door open many times, none was discovered in our room during our 4 night stay.


----------



## Nonsuch

23bw said:


> I like to get in idea if mosquitos are a problem at the GCH.  Have you encountered those pesky bugs in your rooms?


I have never had a problem with mosquitoes at GCH or the parks 
Disney might do "something" to keep the mosquitoes under control, but the dry climate helps.


----------



## KCmike

That was then...


----------



## goldies 5

We are staying at GC 11/28-12/05.  my son has been posting on the boards, trying to meet other teenagers.  Unfortunately, the teen board is geared toward DW.  Anyway, if you have a teen, that would like a park buddy too, Trevor would love to hear from them.  I have been chasing around his posts, so that folks will know he is legit and not a wackadoo.  It looks like I have beat him to this thread.  Would love to hear from you.
Kim


----------



## DmaxHawk

Time for another


----------



## BunnieGene

Resubscribing


----------



## emum

Been a while since I posted in this thread....

We start our holiday / vacation in 8 weeks from today ! 

I'm wondering what our chances are of getting our request of concierge add-on for our 1br suite booking ? I'm guessing at the time of year we're there, the hotel will be at capacity, so I'm concerned that we won't get it. Would anyone like to take a stab at whether they'll grant us our add-on ?

TIA.

Cheers,
Sally


----------



## nunzia

Yukonjack said:


> I have to wait about four more months until my wife and I check in   The wait is killing me, but at least I have something to look forward too!



..just want to say HOWDY to another New Mexican..there are so few of us


----------



## KCmike




----------



## Spixydust

emum said:


> Been a while since I posted in this thread....
> 
> We start our holiday / vacation in 8 weeks from today !
> 
> I'm wondering what our chances are of getting our request of concierge add-on for our 1br suite booking ? I'm guessing at the time of year we're there, the hotel will be at capacity, so I'm concerned that we won't get it. Would anyone like to take a stab at whether they'll grant us our add-on ?
> 
> TIA.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sally



I've never had a problem getting my concierge service when I go Sally, although I always worry about it!  

This will be my first trip in 8 years without Concierge!  You are going to love it, if you haven't experienced it yet.

There was a previous question about a fireplace in Hearthstone Lounge.  Yes, there is a small fireplace built into the wall off just off to the left of the bar.  There are four chairs right there, if I remember correctly.  There is also a door leading out to the outside fireplace.  

My favorite trip ever I think was when we went in 2005 for the 50th with our entire family.  We took over that outside fireplace nook and ate pizza and played games all evening, it was magical!


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> ..just want to say HOWDY to another New Mexican..there are so few of us



X2! 

Its true, we are rare


----------



## PoohNFriends

Yukonjack said:


> I have to wait about four more months until my wife and I check in   The wait is killing me, but at least I have something to look forward too!



I'll trade you your 4 month wait for my 6 month wait?!?


----------



## Yukonjack

DmaxHawk said:


> X2!
> 
> Its true, we are rare



I was at a party lastnight and two or three people are DL addcits.  At least of them has an AP!  Pretty funny.


----------



## SeansMom

We had planned a trip without our teen son, but turns out he wants to go and take a friend.  We're booked at GCH but have never stayed in a two queen room.  Will this be adequate for two teen boys?  Or is there another configuration I should ask for?  (We've stayed in the bunk rooms every time we've gone, but they are a little big for that!)


----------



## blackjackdelta

SeansMom said:


> We had planned a trip without our teen son, but turns out he wants to go and take a friend. We're booked at GCH but have never stayed in a two queen room. Will this be adequate for two teen boys? Or is there another configuration I should ask for? (We've stayed in the bunk rooms every time we've gone, but they are a little big for that!)


 
As long as they do not mind sleeping together or you may get one with the day bed.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

Yukonjack said:


> I was at a party lastnight and two or three people are *DL addcits*.  At least of them has an AP!  Pretty funny.



Its hard to find those, especially around here..


----------



## emum

Spixydust said:


> I've never had a problem getting my concierge service when I go Sally, although I always worry about it!



Thanks, Spixy  We had conceirge add-on at DLH for our stay in 2008, and now we're hooked. We're staying CL for the WDW component of our stay, as well, and will be kind of bummed if we don't get it at GCH. I'll just have to keep fingers, toes, and various other appendages crossed !


----------



## KCmike

Bumping with a picture


----------



## funatdisney

Ok so this isn't as interesting as KCmike's pictures, but I did take one good picture:


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Hi ... just wondering about what bedding is supplied with the bunk beds & trundle beds at GCH?  I have heard much about 'sleeping bags' but I'm wondering if they will supply sheets & blankets/quilts for all beds?  Can anyone shed some light for me?  Thanks for any answers.


----------



## DmaxHawk

funatdisney said:


> Ok so this isn't as interesting as KCmike's pictures, but I did take one good picture:



Good lookin pic!

I still have yet to try that place.


----------



## mvf-m11c

funatdisney said:


> Ok so this isn't as interesting as KCmike's pictures, but I did take one good picture:



I think that is a great pic of the front entrance of Storyteller's Cafe. It is one of my favorite restaurants at the DLR.


----------



## cpster

emum said:


> Thanks, Spixy  We had conceirge add-on at DLH for our stay in 2008, and now we're hooked. We're staying CL for the WDW component of our stay, as well, and will be kind of bummed if we don't get it at GCH. I'll just have to keep fingers, toes, and various other appendages crossed !



May I ask how much it costs for the concierge add on?  Can you just add it on to a standard room reservation?  How does this work?  Thanks!


----------



## emum

cpster said:
			
		

> May I ask how much it costs for the concierge add on?  Can you just add it on to a standard room reservation?  How does this work?  Thanks!



I believe you need to book a concierge room to have it normally - the reason we need to request it as an add-on is because we stay in suites. From what I've read, the primary reason that they made it an add-on for suites is that people were abusing the (previous) priveplege of automatic concierge with suites.

I may be wrong - that's based on my reading. The only part I can definitely confirm is that you can only *request* concierge with a suite - it's not guaranteed. As to the cost - I honestly can't remember what we paid in '08, but for us, it was worth it, and we will always request it now.

Cheers,
Sally


----------



## boiseflyfisher

AussieDisneyNut said:


> Hi ... just wondering about what bedding is supplied with the bunk beds & trundle beds at GCH?  I have heard much about 'sleeping bags' but I'm wondering if they will supply sheets & blankets/quilts for all beds?  Can anyone shed some light for me?  Thanks for any answers.



The bunk bed and trundle bed all have bedding.  The pillow and blanket for the trundle are in the closet.  The bunk bed rooms sleep 5 and include all of the bedding you need for 5 people.  HTH!


----------



## funatdisney

DmaxHawk said:


> Good lookin pic!
> 
> I still have yet to try that place.






mvf-m11c said:


> I think that is a great pic of the front entrance of Storyteller's Cafe. It is one of my favorite restaurants at the DLR.



Thank you both for the nice comments. 

Sal, if you ever have a chance to eat there, you will love it. It is one of my DH's favorite placed to eat like it is for Bret, also.


----------



## funatdisney

About the bedding supplied for the trundle and bunk beds: if you like a heavy blanket, I would bring your own. The blankets in the room are on the lighter side, and sometimes do not keep you warm enough. Of course, each person has their own preference on how warm they like to keep themselves while sleeping.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

boiseflyfisher said:


> The bunk bed and trundle bed all have bedding.  The pillow and blanket for the trundle are in the closet.  The bunk bed rooms sleep 5 and include all of the bedding you need for 5 people.  HTH!



Thanks for your answer ... we have requested a bunk room for our stay next March and I was getting a bit concerned about the bedding. Now I just have to hope that we actually get a bunk room!


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

funatdisney said:


> About the bedding supplied for the trundle and bunk beds: if you like a heavy blanket, I would bring your own. The blankets in the room are on the lighter side, and sometimes do not keep you warm enough. Of course, each person has their own preference on how warm they like to keep themselves while sleeping.



Thanks for the info ... coming from Australia we'll just have to hope that housekeeping (or is that Mousekeeping??) can give us an additional blanket if we need it.


----------



## twopeasonepod

We always travel with the boys' blankets.  They are thin enough to fold up into our roller board and they use them on the plane (instead of questionable airplane blankets), then we have them as extra warmth in the room.

I did not like Storyteller's.  Food was blah and services was worse.  Frankly, in the 10 days I've been here my best food experience (including Downtown Disney) was at the Mexican restaurant in Pacific Wharf.  We did not do Napa Rose (not fun with two four-year-olds), but I definitely will when my kids are older.


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

Hi, everyone -
DD and I are checking into the GCH tomorrow (first time there!); we'll be driving down from Vegas and probably won't get there until about 8 pm.  My paperwork says we can "pre-register" by calling the hotel 2 hours before we get there - can anyone tell me what the advantage of doing this is?  I'm not sure where we'll be 2 hours out and I'm trying to figure out if it's worth stopping for a few minutes to make that phone call.  TIA!


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> Ok so this isn't as interesting as KCmike's pictures, but I did take one good picture:



What are you talking about?  I Love It!


----------



## KCmike

Not sure why I got so much cloudiness around the bear?  This shot was taken looking through a window in the hotel.


----------



## funatdisney

KCmike said:


> What are you talking about?  I Love It!



Thank you, Mike. You take such interesting angles and shots around GCH. Most of my shots were not nearly as interesting as yours. In fact, I was quite surprised that this shot turned out. I will try to practice more every time I go.

Hey aren't you on your way to California in a couple of days?


----------



## KCmike

The plan is to be there on Friday late in the day.  We won't make it over to GC but hope to have a wonderful time in DL.


----------



## funatdisney

Don't worry. You will with the parks decked out for Christmas. Have a great time.


----------



## CrazyDuck

funatdisney said:


> Don't worry. You will with the parks decked out for Christmas. Have a great time.



Christmas decorations arent up yet, are they?


----------



## funatdisney

Almost! This Friday, the 12th is the official first day of the Holiday Season at the Disneyland Resort.

They have already filmed the Christmas Day parade.


----------



## kylie71

The Mainstreet tree is up,, just waiting for pics!


----------



## jenksdj

Just got back from 5 nights at GCH.  We usually stay at DLH, but with the construction there, and a great deal on the GCH, we decided to try the GCH this time.  The kids like the theming at the DLH better, but were impressed with other things at the GCH, bunkbeds being the frontrunner!

Prior to arriving we put in a request for bunkbeds, but were told that the hotel was booked solid and it might not be possible.  While waiting to check in, Rudy (who keeps the Registration line flowing and the guests entertained) asked if there was anything specific he could help us with.  DD8 piped up and said, "bunkbeds"!    I told her that Rudy probably couldn't help us with that, but we'd ask the CM once we got to the registration desk.  Rudy promptly took us to the next available CM and told her that DD8 would really, really, really, really like bunkbeds...  And bunkbeds were granted!  And so the magic began!    Rudy apparently took a shining to DD8 and also gave our family a Priority Seating card, which would get us PS at any of the DLR hotel restaurants any time during our stay!

We made our way up to our room, which was standard view, looking into the forest/courtyard.  Close to elevators.  Everyone was happy... until that night.  There was some kind of mechanical noise (rattling and banging) that we couldn't find the source of, and it kept DH awake all night.  The next morning (7:00 am) DH went to the front desk to tell them about the noise, not expecting that we could be moved (since they were apparently booked solid) but maybe they could find out what was making the noise and stop it.  He came back with keys to a new room.  Not only was the room ready, but it had a pool view, and still bunkbeds!!   DH said Linda, at the front desk was very nice, and told him that they weren't sold out like we had been told before.

We moved into our new room but had to keep the celebrating to a minimum because it was only 7:00 am after all.  We got ready, had breakfast, and still made it to the park for MM!  What a great start to a great holiday!  We love the GCH and hopefully will get to stay there again one day.


----------



## godalejunior

Lots of Christmas deco is up at DL....


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Christmas is already underway, check out the Christmas thread...  you will soon know everything you need to know plus lots you didn't even think you needed to know.  

Looking forward to Christmas next year at the GCH


----------



## cpster

emum said:


> I believe you need to book a concierge room to have it normally - the reason we need to request it as an add-on is because we stay in suites. From what I've read, the primary reason that they made it an add-on for suites is that people were abusing the (previous) priveplege of automatic concierge with suites.
> 
> I may be wrong - that's based on my reading. The only part I can definitely confirm is that you can only *request* concierge with a suite - it's not guaranteed. As to the cost - I honestly can't remember what we paid in '08, but for us, it was worth it, and we will always request it now.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sally




Thanks for the info Sally!


----------



## blackjackdelta

emum said:


> I believe you need to book a concierge room to have it normally - the reason we need to request it as an add-on is because we stay in suites. From what I've read, the primary reason that they made it an add-on for suites is that people were abusing the (previous) priveplege of automatic concierge with suites.
> 
> I may be wrong - that's based on my reading. The only part I can definitely confirm is that you can only *request* concierge with a suite - it's not guaranteed. As to the cost - I honestly can't remember what we paid in '08, but for us, it was worth it, and we will always request it now.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sally


 
My neighbor just got back two weeks ago and they stayed concierge in a standard room, two queens. It is an addon and way too expensive for us.

Jack


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

We're staying at GCH next March and are planning dinner at Napa Rose and are not sure if the kids will enjoy or allow us to enjoy it!  Just wondering if anyone has used Pinnochio's workshop and can tell me anything about it? We have 3 kids aged 5, 7 & 10.   Thanks for any help.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

AussieDisneyNut said:


> We're staying at GCH next March and are planning dinner at Napa Rose and are not sure if the kids will enjoy or allow us to enjoy it!  Just wondering if anyone has used Pinnochio's workshop and can tell me anything about it? We have 3 kids aged 5, 7 & 10.   Thanks for any help.



My 8yo and 10yo loved Pinnochio's!  They did activities that interested them and didn't have to stick together.  They got to go up and watch the fireworks with the group.  Trust me when I say that you will enjoy your evening at Napa Rose much more if you aren't rushed through it by possibly impatient children.  My kids have already asked if they can go back during our next trip.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

boiseflyfisher said:


> My 8yo and 10yo loved Pinnochio's!  They did activities that interested them and didn't have to stick together.  They got to go up and watch the fireworks with the group.  Trust me when I say that you will enjoy your evening at Napa Rose much more if you aren't rushed through it by possibly impatient children.  My kids have already asked if they can go back during our next trip.



Thanks for the feedback, I think I'll book them into Pinocchio's and us into the Napa Rose and we will all be happy.


----------



## KCmike

Can't remember what this room is called.  Hearth Room, Bar area, not sure?


----------



## kylie71

Thanks Mike! I've been waiting and watching this thread for a picture like this!! 
I can't wait to have a Chrismassy cocktail there next week!
I hope they get those decorations up!


----------



## funatdisney

KCmike said:


> Can't remember what this room is called.  Hearth Room, Bar area, not sure?



Mike, it is called the Hearthstone Lounge. My DH has had many a Long Island from there. I like to sit with friends, sipping a mojito myself.


----------



## roxy72

Can someone with an AP let me know if any new rates have been released as we get closer to the holidays? My family is planning to visit in the middle of December, and if we can get a good rate w/an AP, then I might buy one so we can stay at the GCH!


----------



## KCmike

kylie71 said:


> Thanks Mike! I've been waiting and watching this thread for a picture like this!!
> I can't wait to have a Chrismassy cocktail there next week!
> I hope they get those decorations up!



Your not going to believe this but I remember you asking for a shot of this room so when we walked over there I thought what a perfect time to snap a few.  Hope you have a great trip next week!


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> Mike, it is called the Hearthstone Lounge. My DH has had many a Long Island from there. I like to sit with friends, sipping a mojito myself.



Oh yes, Hearthstone Lounge.  Thanks for jogging my memory.


----------



## funatdisney

You are welcome, Mike


----------



## kylie71

Thanks again Mike!! It was very nice of you to remember me asking that!!  
I look forward to more of your great pics!
Happy Holidays!


----------



## Nonsuch

roxy72 said:


> Can someone with an AP let me know if any new rates have been released as we get closer to the holidays?



The Hotel Availability Calendar on the AP website shows prices from $342.
This calendar is often inaccurate, as is the case now.
A sample trip of Dec 12-17:
AP:  $244
Disneyland.com:  $266

You should also check the online travels sites (hotels.com, travelocity...) and call Disney Reservations directly.


----------



## the donut

Hi all,

I've scanned a couple months worth of threads but couldn't come up with an answer to my question - do GCH guests still get 9am entry for an early jump at the WOC fastpass?  

Heading down this weekend.  Hope the rain isn't too bad, but looking forward to my stay in the villas.


----------



## KCmike

kylie71 said:


> Thanks again Mike!! It was very nice of you to remember me asking that!!
> I look forward to more of your great pics!
> Happy Holidays!



Here's one more shot that I took of the room.


----------



## roxy72

Nonsuch said:


> The Hotel Availability Calendar on the AP website shows prices from $342.
> This calendar is often inaccurate, as is the case now.
> A sample trip of Dec 12-17:
> AP:  $244
> Disneyland.com:  $266
> 
> You should also check the online travels sites (hotels.com, travelocity...) and call Disney Reservations directly.



Yikes! Thanks for looking into that for me. I wish that I could afford a nice long vacation at the GCH, it would be so nice after the past few months. Oh well.


----------



## kylie71

Thanks again Mike! I love that room!
4 more days and I will be there!!


----------



## KCmike

kylie71 said:


> Thanks again Mike! I love that room!
> 4 more days and I will be there!!



Have Fun!!!  How long do you get to stay?  
Dreaming of the hot tub right now!


----------



## kylie71

Did the Christmas tree go up this weekend?


----------



## disneymom23

kylie71 said:


> Did the Christmas tree go up this weekend?



Not yet!


----------



## disneymom23

kylie71 said:


> Did the Christmas tree go up this weekend?



Not yet!


----------



## kylie71

Bummer!


----------



## BunnieGene

We arrive Monday... Surely it will be up by then!


----------



## the donut

the donut said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've scanned a couple months worth of threads but couldn't come up with an answer to my question - do GCH guests still get 9am entry for an early jump at the WOC fastpass?
> 
> Heading down this weekend.  Hope the rain isn't too bad, but looking forward to my stay in the villas.



FYI for anyone interested, GCH guests do still get a 9am entry for the WOC FP.  

And it rained buckets.  Here's a tip, swinging gondolas on Mickey's funwheel will get you more wet than standing out in the rain.  Everytime the gondola tilts, the water runs off the roof and right onto your back!  Thank goodness we were staying at the GCH and could run back for a change of clothes and a hot chocolate before we got too cold.


----------



## heidispidi

Hello.  Can anyone tell me what room config this code is?  CH S1 / 1?  TIA.


----------



## Janell

I forgot where I read this, I think it was in this thread, but i can't find it.  I was looking for information about the spacial time that hotel guest can go to Sephora for a make over.  I believe it cost $45.  Im not sure how to sign up for it and if you can do it on the day you check in? (I would assume you would have to have checked in, but may not have a room number.)  Has anyone done this?  Did you like it?


----------



## Circusgirl

Janell said:


> I forgot where I read this, I think it was in this thread, but i can't find it.  I was looking for information about the spacial time that hotel guest can go to Sephora for a make over.  I believe it cost $45.  Im not sure how to sign up for it and if you can do it on the day you check in? (I would assume you would have to have checked in, but may not have a room number.)  Has anyone done this?  Did you like it?




I was there November 12-16, and the Sephora session was offered on Saturday and Sunday at 8:30 am.


From the resort activities guide:

*The Beauty Studio at Sephora  (2 hours)*

"As a guest of the hotel we invite you to participate in an exclusive activity created especially for you...The Beauty Studio at Sephora.  During this activity you will have the opportunity to experience our most popular brands while our Sephora experts teach you about beauty trends, seasonal looks, and new products.  Whether you want to master the "Smoky Eye", pucker up with the "Perfect Pout", or test-drive the "Latest high-definition makeup", our pros will show you how!  Guests will receive a consultation of their choice with a beauty expert, personal shopping time, and a goodie bag.  Get this beauty-full experience for a nominal fee of only $45.00.  The $45.00 will be placed on a gift card to be used towards a same-day, in-store purchase.  Please contact Guest Services to sign-up...space is very limited.  Minimum age to participate is 13 years.  Any Guest under 18 must be accompanied by an adult, during the entire activity."



It sounds like fun, and I've always wanted to try it, but have never been willing to give up early morning park time for the activity.  Maybe some day I will be there long enough to sacrifice some prime park time.

I highly recommend "The Art of the Craft" tour (for Tuesday 11/10 - Tuesday 11/16, it was offered at 1:00 pm on Thursday, Friday, Sunday and Monday).  It is a marvelous one hour tour through the resort featuring information about the design origins and architectural elements of the hotel, and also information about the artisan made elements of the hotel and stories about the artisans.  You reserve this tour through Guest Services.  It is free.


----------



## Janell

Circusgirl said:


> I was there November 12-16, and the Sephora session was offered on Saturday and Sunday at 8:30 am.
> 
> 
> From the resort activities guide:
> 
> *The Beauty Studio at Sephora  (2 hours)*
> 
> "As a guest of the hotel we invite you to participate in an exclusive activity created especially for you...The Beauty Studio at Sephora.  During this activity you will have the opportunity to experience our most popular brands while our Sephora experts teach you about beauty trends, seasonal looks, and new products.  Whether you want to master the "Smoky Eye", pucker up with the "Perfect Pout", or test-drive the "Latest high-definition makeup", our pros will show you how!  Guests will receive a consultation of their choice with a beauty expert, personal shopping time, and a goodie bag.  Get this beauty-full experience for a nominal fee of only $45.00.  The $45.00 will be placed on a gift card to be used towards a same-day, in-store purchase.  Please contact Guest Services to sign-up...space is very limited.  Minimum age to participate is 13 years.  Any Guest under 18 must be accompanied by an adult, during the entire activity."
> 
> It sounds like fun, and I've always wanted to try it, but have never been willing to give up early morning park time for the activity.  Maybe some day I will be there long enough to sacrifice some prime park time.
> 
> I highly recommend "The Art of the Craft" tour (for Tuesday 11/10 - Tuesday 11/16, it was offered at 1:00 pm on Thursday, Friday, Sunday and Monday).  It is a marvelous one hour tour through the resort featuring information about the design origins and architectural elements of the hotel, and also information about the artisan made elements of the hotel and stories about the artisans.  You reserve this tour through Guest Services.  It is free.



Thank you so much for the information.  I will call guest services and see what I find out.  I wonder if a friend who will be visiting us during our trip, but not staying at the hotel can join?

I know what you mean about not wanting to give up a morning in the parks.  Its hard, because its so pleasant in the parks first thing in the morning.  

Thank you for the feed back on the tour.  I have heard about it, but never done it.  We should.  

Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Circusgirl

Janell said:


> Thank you so much for the information.  I will call guest services and see what I find out.  I wonder if a friend who will be visiting us during our trip, but not staying at the hotel can join?
> 
> I know what you mean about not wanting to give up a morning in the parks.  Its hard, because its so pleasant in the parks first thing in the morning.
> 
> Thank you for the feed back on the tour.  I have heard about it, but never done it.  We should.
> 
> Thank you again for your help.



Have big fun, and if you do the Sephora session, come back and let us know how it was!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## Janell

Circusgirl said:


> Have big fun, and if you do the Sephora session, come back and let us know how it was!



Oh defiantly.  I hope I am able to go.


----------



## funatdisney

I was at DL for a day trip yesterday. We had dinner at Storyteller's. While waiting to be seated, I took this picture. Thought I would share.


----------



## KCmike

Wishing I was there right now....


----------



## blackjackdelta

funatdisney said:


> I was at DL for a day trip yesterday. We had dinner at Storyteller's. While waiting to be seated, I took this picture. Thought I would share.


 
How come we never see the pool like this when we go!

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> How come we never see the pool like this when we go!
> 
> Jack




Just thinking the same thing. 


I like how you can see the death wheel in the background. 

Great pic funatdisney


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> Just thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> I like how you can see the death wheel in the background.
> 
> Great pic funatdisney


 
Hey Sal, love the MWoD.

Jack


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks Sal. I tried really hard to get the death wheel to show up more. I had to position my camera with the gate closed. Then the flash got in the way which I couldn't figure out how to turn off. I was just glad that I got what I got. I am not a photographer. I just have a good camera.


----------



## wbl2745

DmaxHawk said:


> I like how you can see the death wheel in the background.



Why do you call it the "death wheel?" I'd call it the barf wheel. We got so motion sick in one of the rolling and swinging cars.


----------



## blackjackdelta

wbl2745 said:


> Why do you call it the "death wheel?" I'd call it the barf wheel. We got so motion sick in one of the rolling and swinging cars.


I have been calling it the MWoD for a number years after a poster stated how terrified they were to even try it and used the term.
I always ride it when I want a break in the daily charge and find it very relaxing to look out over the park.

Jack


----------



## KCmike

Storytellers Breakfast Buffet


----------



## KCmike




----------



## Janell

Does Snack Waters have a microwave that guest of the hotel can use?  I was thinking of picking up a cinnamon roll from Main Street and having it for breakfast the next day, if I can find a place to warm it up.


----------



## DizMe

First of all, I LOVE GCH.  It's a fun, beautiful hotel.

But.

I just got back from another stay there and once again, I find the service seriously lacking.  I am really surprised at how little they do for you considering what you're spending.  It's not like I ask for a lot, but I've never stayed there when they didn't mess something up and waste quite a lot of my time trying to fix it.  I almost always stay concierge, so I expect that I will get some concierge services with that extra charge, not headaches over missing reservations, wrong rooms, or in this last case, no concierge reservation at all (meaning we did not even get close to what we had requested since it was a busy time.  Not a big deal, but still).  I called twice ahead of time and had a printed confirmation but for whatever reason, the concierge desk did not find my reservation in the computer when I arrived.  Well, they found it, but it wasn't concierge and was on a different floor.

If this happened once or twice I would overlook it, but it has happened every one of the 6 times I've stayed in the past 2 years.  I've been overcharged, lost in the system, and have had my tour tickets misplaced.  I've been given wrong information on almost everything I've asked about.  I'm always given one of the worst rooms no matter what I request and it doesn't matter whether or not I call ahead.  I have never complained (other than asking for a room closer to the elevators) or given them reason to "ding" me in the system so I don't know what the issue is, but if it happens again I am going to complain very loudly.

So, I give GCH a big thumbs up for atmosphere and location but the service--in particular, concierge-- is awful!  They did send me another nice signed postcard thanking me for my stay 

One final note: I went with my sister, and we had the Vintner's dinner at Napa Rose then got a coffee drink at the Hearthstone Lounge and sat by the fire in the lobby.  We met a very nice couple and the 4 of us were talking and enjoying conversation.  After a while, we were told by the security guys that it was too late to be talking in the lobby.  I was surprised at that, as we weren't loud or anything, but it was almost midnight.  We sheepishly left the lobby.  It did feel a little bit like getting spanked for being naughty kids


----------



## KCmike

DizMe said:


> First of all, I LOVE GCH.  It's a fun, beautiful hotel.
> 
> But.
> 
> I just got back from another stay there and once again, I find the service seriously lacking.  I am really surprised at how little they do for you considering what you're spending.  It's not like I ask for a lot, but I've never stayed there when they didn't mess something up and waste quite a lot of my time trying to fix it.  I almost always stay concierge, so I expect that I will get some concierge services with that extra charge, not headaches over missing reservations, wrong rooms, or in this last case, no concierge reservation at all (meaning we did not even get close to what we had requested since it was a busy time.  Not a big deal, but still).  I called twice ahead of time and had a printed confirmation but for whatever reason, the concierge desk did not find my reservation in the computer when I arrived.  Well, they found it, but it wasn't concierge and was on a different floor.
> 
> If this happened once or twice I would overlook it, but it has happened every one of the 6 times I've stayed in the past 2 years.  I've been overcharged, lost in the system, and have had my tour tickets misplaced.  I've been given wrong information on almost everything I've asked about.  I'm always given one of the worst rooms no matter what I request and it doesn't matter whether or not I call ahead.  I have never complained (other than asking for a room closer to the elevators) or given them reason to "ding" me in the system so I don't know what the issue is, but if it happens again I am going to complain very loudly.
> 
> So, I give GCH a big thumbs up for atmosphere and location but the service--in particular, concierge-- is awful!  They did send me another nice signed postcard thanking me for my stay
> 
> One final note: I went with my sister, and we had the Vintner's dinner at Napa Rose then got a coffee drink at the Hearthstone Lounge and sat by the fire in the lobby.  We met a very nice couple and the 4 of us were talking and enjoying conversation.  After a while, we were told by the security guys that it was too late to be talking in the lobby.  I was surprised at that, as we weren't loud or anything, but it was almost midnight.  We sheepishly left the lobby.  It did feel a little bit like getting spanked for being naughty kids




That is shocking to me.  I would have said that I didn't know that the lobby had hours of operation.  You should have spoke up.  If you get bad service you should always politely speak up.  I work in retail and I always want to know when our service is lacking.  A complaint is a gift in my eyes.  Especially if you are paying top dollars to stay there.  We have only stayed there once and I had a wonderful time.  We did have guest services help us print tickets for our airplane and help us last minute book a rental car and they both went out of their way to be very nice.  I'm sorry you had this kind of service especially SIX TIMES.  Have you tried any other hotels around the resort?


----------



## VallCopen

Wow, that is to bad things got sooo sideways.  I am shocked about the lobby incident, about 3 weeks ago we were there in the lobby sitting by the fire with alcoholic drinks and to be honest we were on the tipsy side, with both adults and minors, and never did anyone say anything to us, and we were there for about 2 hours and didn't leave until 1:30 am.


----------



## DizMe

KCmike said:


> That is shocking to me.  I would have said that I didn't know that the lobby had hours of operation.  You should have spoke up.  If you get bad service you should always politely speak up.  I work in retail and I always want to know when our service is lacking.  A complaint is a gift in my eyes.  Especially if you are paying top dollars to stay there.  We have only stayed there once and I had a wonderful time.  We did have guest services help us print tickets for our airplane and help us last minute book a rental car and they both went out of their way to be very nice.  I'm sorry you had this kind of service especially SIX TIMES.  Have you tried any other hotels around the resort?



Guest Services was very nice and we had no trouble with them.  In fact, like you, we found them to be extremely helpful.  We had trouble at the front (lobby) reservation desk only because they were training a new girl and she kept having to redo everything, so what should have taken 5-10 minutes took 45!  The manager made us think we were going to get a bonus for this and we did--balloons and a signed picture of the characters, LOL.  I thought they ought to have done a little more since we lost almost an hour of park time  and it was a short 1-night, 1-day stay to take my new step-grandson on his first trip to DL.   I didn't speak up about it though.  No, our main complaint is with the concierge desk.  They should know about park hours, tour tickets (which I had purchased and were supposed to be given to us on arrival but were nowhere to be found), and be able to answer basic questions about the resort, and yet they consistently give the wrong advice.  They usually seem a little on the snotty side, which is annoying to me when I'm a guest and a frequent one at that.  Yes, I've stayed at many of the other hotels but haven't tried PP yet.  I only stay offsite when that's all I can afford, and luckily I can usually afford a resort hotel thanks to AP rates.  I will take your advice and speak up about the service if it happens again.  When my dh is with me (which isn't very often anymore ), he is very quick to speak his mind and it always does wonders.  I have a lot more trouble with that.



VallCopen said:


> Wow, that is to bad things got sooo sideways.  I am shocked about the lobby incident, about 3 weeks ago we were there in the lobby sitting by the fire with alcoholic drinks and to be honest we were on the tipsy side, with both adults and minors, and never did anyone say anything to us, and we were there for about 2 hours and didn't leave until 1:30 am.



Yes, I was shocked, too.  We ended up going to the 'twin' fireplace on the outside of the building, exactly opposite the indoor one, which fortunately has nice heaters and then we didn't worry about it. I've never heard of a hotel like GCH shutting down the lobby!  The security guys told us that the voices carry up the center atrium thing to the rooms.


----------



## funatdisney

The GCH Tree:


----------



## funatdisney

DizMe said:


> Yes, I was shocked, too.  We ended up going to the 'twin' fireplace on the outside of the building, exactly opposite the indoor one, which fortunately has nice heaters and then we didn't worry about it. I've never heard of a hotel like GCH shutting down the lobby!  The security guys told us that the voices carry up the center atrium thing to the rooms.



Could it be that a guest complained? Maybe that is why some are told to clear the lobby and others have never been asked to leave.


----------



## kailuagirl

We just returned from last week and all I can say about this place is OH MY!!!  it was wonderful!!  We totally loved everything about our stay, except I wish we would have had robes in our room, it was so cold coming out of the shower and dressing.  The service we got was great.  We felt it made our vacation feel actually like a vacation instead of just gping to the Disneyland parks vacation.  We loved sitting by the fire, the lobby, outside.  Bummed we never got to use the pools   I truly don't know how I would ever stay anywhere else again when going to DL.  Oh dear


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> The GCH Tree:



Great shot!


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks Mike. Since, I knew I was going to up that early, I just couldn't pass up an opportunity of an empty lobby. Got some of the fireplace, too. I think I used the piano to keep the camera steady. Do you see it in the foreground?


----------



## aristocat65

I know this has been covered in this thread somewhere, because I remember seeing it.  Now that I'm booked to stay at GCH in Feb I'm wondering where the area is to view WOC from the hotel (hopefully it is not just for concierge).  I don't expect a perfect viewing, but I just don't think I can handle the crowds in CA to watch it.

I did do a search for this info, but it just brought me to this thread and nothing specific.  I don't think I have time to reread the 100+ pages

TIA


----------



## nunzia

aristocat65 said:


> I know this has been covered in this thread somewhere, because I remember seeing it.  Now that I'm booked to stay at GCH in Feb I'm wondering where the area is to view WOC from the hotel (hopefully it is not just for concierge).  I don't expect a perfect viewing, but I just don't think I can handle the crowds in CA to watch it.
> 
> I did do a search for this info, but it just brought me to this thread and nothing specific.  I don't think I have time to reread the 100+ pages
> 
> TIA



I'm not sure but is this area only for DVC guests?

And...to the other poster...you didn't have robes? you are supposed to have robes..but it seems their quality is not the same as when they opened. I almost bought one I loved it so much, then when I went back with the intention of buying one they felt much coarser..


----------



## Vala

It is in the DVC wing, but every hotel guest can use it. At least that's what I was told when I checked in for my stay at the end of October.

Sorry, but I don't remember any specifics. Worst case scenario ask at check in if they don't mention it to you automatically.


----------



## wendypooh22

Vala said:


> It is in the DVC wing, but every hotel guest can use it. At least that's what I was told when I checked in for my stay at the end of October.
> 
> Sorry, but I don't remember any specifics. Worst case scenario ask at check in if they don't mention it to you automatically.



Yes, it is in the DVC wing and every guest has access to it with their room key.  We did this on our last stay and it was a nice peaceful place to watch WOC from.  The view is much different than from down below in the viewing area, but we still enjoyed it.


----------



## aristocat65

wendypooh22 said:


> Yes, it is in the DVC wing and every guest has access to it with their room key.  We did this on our last stay and it was a nice peaceful place to watch WOC from.  The view is much different than from down below in the viewing area, but we still enjoyed it.



Thanks wendypooh22, Vala and nunzia.  I'll make sure to ask for directions when I get there


----------



## funatdisney




----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


>



Another winner.  Really enjoying your work.  Keep em coming.


----------



## funatdisney

Gawrsh, Mike you are too kind. 

BTW, the next trip is in Feb. A hubby and wife only trip. Leaving those pesky teenagers known as my children behind. (They are used to it so it will be no big deal for_ them_)


----------



## twopeasonepod

kailuagirl said:


> We just returned from last week and all I can say about this place is OH MY!!!  it was wonderful!!  We totally loved everything about our stay, except I wish we would have had robes in our room, it was so cold coming out of the shower and dressing.  The service we got was great.  We felt it made our vacation feel actually like a vacation instead of just gping to the Disneyland parks vacation.  We loved sitting by the fire, the lobby, outside.  Bummed we never got to use the pools   I truly don't know how I would ever stay anywhere else again when going to DL.  Oh dear



How come you guys didn't have robes?  Weren't they in the closet?  And yeah, I'm never staying anywhere else!


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> Gawrsh, Mike you are too kind.
> 
> BTW, the next trip is in Feb. A hubby and wife only trip. Leaving those pesky teenagers known as my children behind. (They are used to it so it will be no big deal for_ them_)



Oh how awesome.  Are you celebrating anything special?  Your so lucky to be so close.  Staying at GC?


----------



## FourOrchards

Vala said:


> It is in the DVC wing, but every hotel guest can use it. At least that's what I was told when I checked in for my stay at the end of October.
> 
> Sorry, but I don't remember any specifics. Worst case scenario ask at check in if they don't mention it to you automatically.



Sorry can someone tell me what the DVC wing is?  Sorry for my stupidity.   

We are staying there next week and have stayed before and I was unaware of this area....must check it out this trip!  Especially if you can see WOC there.


----------



## funatdisney

KCmike said:


> Oh how awesome.  Are you celebrating anything special?  Your so lucky to be so close.  Staying at GC?



Of course! Our most favorite hotel in the world. That's why we became DVC members. We had a studio booked at the VGC. Our first time in a studio.

Yes. A delayed anniversary trip. Our anniversary is Oct. 2, but we are super busy when Oct. 1 hits. My family has a huge union of sorts in early Oct. We usually stay 3 to 4 days at the end of Oct. at DL because the kids have a week off the last week of Oct. Then the holidays hit and the craziness begins. So we decided to go in Feb. when things are a bit slow and really enjoy ourselves. We had a studio booked at the VGC. Our first time in a studio. I am considering the Chef's table at the Napa Rose. We done that before and we had such a good time.


----------



## funatdisney

FourOrchards said:


> Sorry can someone tell me what the DVC wing is?  Sorry for my stupidity.
> 
> We are staying there next week and have stayed before and I was unaware of this area....must check it out this trip!  Especially if you can see WOC there.



FourOrchards, we had a one bedroom in the new DVC wing last weekend. There are Disney Vacation Club rooms in the new addition of the GCH. DVC is Disney's version of a timeshare. There are hotel rooms in new building, but all the DVC rooms which are studios, one bedrooms, two bedrooms and two grand villas are in the new addition.

To get to the new building: the picture below is the view from our balcony. Where the two buildings meet in this picture is where the original building and the new addition meet. In this picture is the outdoor fireplace (big area between two trees). The DVC wing is the wing is on the opposite side of the fireplace. Left of the fireplace is where the lobby doors are located. When entering the GCH lobby go to the Guest services desk, walk through the double doors and follow the path to the next building (new wing- DVC). The pools will be on your left and the Pinocchio Workshop (child care) will be on your right. Hope that helps.





Liza


----------



## nemofans

I didn't know there was a viewing area for WOC in GC.  That works out nice for us w/2 little ones.


----------



## Canadianfamily

I can understand that it would be a different view of WOC (a different perspective at the very least) but I'm just wondering, how much of the show can you actually see from the viewing area? Do you miss a lot of it? Or it that viewing area better than say the worse viewing area in DCA?


----------



## franandaj

Canadianfamily said:


> I can understand that it would be a different view of WOC (a different perspective at the very least) but I'm just wondering, how much of the show can you actually see from the viewing area? Do you miss a lot of it? Or it that viewing area better than say the worse viewing area in DCA?



I have not watched from the viewing area, but I have watched from the DVC rooms (at least 4 of them).  The water projections are difficult at best to see from the room balconies.  The viewing platform is even farther from the the optimal viewing area so I would imagine that you can see even less of the water screens.  The fountains and other effects are awsome from anywhere, but the water screens are best viewed from the viewing area.  That said, unless you are directly in front, the better viewing areas are farther back (at least in my experience.) Our first viewing was from the Dining Handicapped area, and it was quite obstructed by the guests in front of us.  The second was from the VIP area, which was high up and we had a much better view.


----------



## wbl2745

Canadianfamily said:


> I can understand that it would be a different view of WOC (a different perspective at the very least) but I'm just wondering, how much of the show can you actually see from the viewing area? Do you miss a lot of it? Or it that viewing area better than say the worse viewing area in DCA?



Prior to the official opening of the WoC we saw a practice run from the Grand Californian viewing deck, which as another poster pointed out, is quite a ways off center from the WoC. I wasn't really able to see much of the projections at all. It might be interesting to see the WoC from the platform to get an idea of the distribution of the fountains, but you will be missing a lot of the show. I'd either just brave the crowds or use one of the lunch or dinner packages to get a better viewing spot with less waiting. I had the picnic dinner (I ate it for lunch) and was in the Yellow Section. I arrived about 20 minutes before the WoC started and got a great spot.


----------



## Nonsuch

Canadianfamily said:


> I can understand that it would be a different view of WOC (a different perspective at the very least) but I'm just wondering, how much of the show can you actually see from the viewing area?


The large fountains are still spectacular from the patio, but many of the light effects are not visible.



Canadianfamily said:


> Do you miss a lot of it?


The animation projected on the fans of water are not visible.



Canadianfamily said:


> ...Or it that viewing area better than say the worse viewing area in DCA?


The view from the patio is worse than any of the Fastpass viewing areas inside the park.


Some pictures to give a better idea of the view...

The empty patio facing east:





From the same spot, facing southeast toward the WoC:





A large fountain burst viewed from the patio:





End of the show from the patio:





End of the show from the rear of the Premium Dining Fastpass area (my favorite spot):


----------



## aristocat65

Wow!  Thanks Nonsuch for your great pictures.  They give a really good idea of the view.  I think I may just prefer to be up there away from the crowd.


----------



## Canadianfamily

Thanks for the replies back about the WoC viewing area everyone! We're definitely going to watch in the park but I think it'd be neat to also see it from the hotel one evening so will probably end up seeing it from both places.


----------



## Nonsuch

aristocat65 said:


> Wow!  Thanks Nonsuch for your great pictures.  They give a really good idea of the view.  I think I may just prefer to be up there away from the crowd.


You're welcome for the pictures.

The fastpass viewing area is very crowded, however the Premium Dining fastpass area is much less packed.  I like the view from farther back, which is the very least crowded.

Similar to a movie or concert, everyone has a different favorite area.  I like the big picture from the back, but can understand the appeal of being up close (or even getting wet).

I highly recommend having your first viewing of WOC from the Fastpass area.  The 9:00AM Grand Californian early entry makes it easier to get Fastpasses.


----------



## nemofans

Okay, let's see if I got this straight.  DCA opens at 10 am, but GC guests (other DLR guests too?) get in at 9 am to get fastpasses for WoC?  That's all you need to see WoC?  Where do you go to get them?  Is this every morning?  What else can I do during DCA early entry?


----------



## Nonsuch

nemofans said:


> Okay, let's see if I got this straight.  DCA opens at 10 am, but GC guests (other DLR guests too?) get in at 9 am to get fastpasses for WoC?  That's all you need to see WoC?


The Grand Californian entrance to California Adventure opens at 9:00AM for registered guests of the 3 Disney Hotels, room keys are rather strictly checked.  World of Color Fastpasses (aka Showpasses) are distributed from the Grizzly Rapids fastpass machines.  One fastpass per park ticket, and the park ticket must be used for entry on that day.

The California Adventure main gates open at 9:30AM for World of Color Fastpasses, distributed from the same Grizzly Rapids machines.



nemofans said:


> Is this every morning?


This happens every morning.



nemofans said:


> What else can I do during DCA early entry


Someone else needs to answer this part, since I usually go to Disneyland in the morning.


----------



## franandaj

nemofans said:


> What else can I do during DCA early entry?



Queue up for first entry to TSMM, or ride Soarin.


----------



## funatdisney




----------



## emum

Just giving this a bump up - we arrive very early Saturday morning for four nights (and yes, we've prepared ourselves for wall-to-wall people - all the more reason we're looking forward to staying so close to the parks - what sweet relief when the crowds get too much !)

We're all soo excited about this trip - it's been in the planning since our last trip 2+ years ago. I know I'll be planning the next one before this one is over 

Hopefully I'll be able to post some photos of my own once we're there.

Chers,
Sally


----------



## Nonsuch

emum said:


> ...we arrive very early Saturday morning for four nights...


Check in early, to take advantage of Disneyland Magic Morning at 8AM or get your World of Color fastpass at 9AM


----------



## nemofans

Nonsuch said:


> The Grand Californian entrance to California Adventure opens at 9:00AM for registered guests of the 3 Disney Hotels, room keys are rather strictly checked.  World of Color Fastpasses (aka Showpasses) are distributed from the Grizzly Rapids fastpass machines.  One fastpass per park ticket, and the park ticket must be used for entry on that day.
> 
> The California Adventure main gates open at 9:30AM for World of Color Fastpasses, distributed from the same Grizzly Rapids machines.
> 
> 
> This happens every morning.
> 
> Someone else needs to answer this part, since I usually go to Disneyland in the morning.



Thanks!

So we can get in early to get WoC fastpasses & ride Soarin b4 the park fully opens?  Cool!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## heidispidi

Question - are the GCH pools heated?  Is it swimming weather right now?  We'll be there in just under 2 weeks, and from what I can see, the weather is cold, and pretty wet right now?


----------



## emum

Heidi - we're here ATM, and the pools are def. heated. Very chilly on exit, though. The hotel is simply gorgeous, and being so close to the parks at this time of the year has been worth every penny. Enjoy your stay.

Cheers,
Sally


----------



## heidispidi

Thanks Sally   We'd be packing our cossies regardless as we're off to Hawaii after Anaheim - but it's nice to know we can relax our tired old bodies in the pool after a long day's walking!

ETA is your DD 8 enjoying herself?  Is she into characters at all?  B/c my DD 8 seems to think she is FAR too cool for them, but I'm hoping she will change once we get there!  Did you test out Studio 365 with her?  I want to surprise my girl with that on our last day...


----------



## monami7

I am dreaming of The Grand californian today.  We got 2 feet of snow yesterday and I want to be in California so badly!


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

I just checked on our booking and saw that it is only 80 days until we arrive at the GCH!  

I guess that means I will have to start thinking about dining reservations (or priority seating ... whatever ).  As we will be there during spring break will we have to book PS in advance or will we be ok to wing it?  I have my heart set on Napa Rose and Blue Bayou, so I will definitely book for them, just not sure if we should book our dinner reservations for every night??  

Does anyone have any advice about Blue Bayou dinner vs Lunch experience?  I was wondering if we went there for dinner on the Friday night it may be easy to then go and view Fantasmic!  Is that possible/reasonable?  Also, any tips on how to get a table next to the water/ride?

Still tossing up on the WOC dining packages ... any recent thoughts/experiences .  

I'm just so excited about this trip!  TIA


----------



## funatdisney

AussieDisneyNut said:


> I just checked on our booking and saw that it is only 80 days until we arrive at the GCH!



How exciting, especially since you live on another continent. You will enjoy the Grand and should have a lovely time. Speaking of the Grand Californian, I know that you didn't ask for this information, but I thought I would offer this tidbit anyway. If you can manage it, try to take the tour they have of the hotel. I think it is called the "Art of Craft Tour" (someone please correct me here). It is free for guests of the Californian Grand. You will tour the hotel with a CM that will explain the design of the hotel as well as give interesting facts about it. I have taken it before a long time ago, but I remembered that I really enjoyed it. I plan on taking it again when DH and I go in June.




AussieDisneyNut said:


> Still tossing up on the WOC dining packages ... any recent thoughts/experiences .
> 
> I'm just so excited about this trip!  TIA



You asked for info on the dining packages. I realize that you may want to stick with a dining package, since you are traveling from so far away. I have never booked a dining package and others here can let you know their experiences. In the name of offering all options, I would like to let you know what we did. We ordered the WOC picnic meal which you pick up from Sonoma Terrace. These picnic meals includes a Fastpass for the WOC. There is quite a few meal options to chose from. These must be ordered on line before you arrive. You can pick them up anytime after 11:30am. We picked up our pinic at 12 noon and asked for a blue Fastpass.We enjoyed the food and found that it saved some time too, since we didn't have spend a lot of time at a sit down dinner.


Here is the page from Disneyland website for more information. 
Here is an article about Tony Spittell's experiences with it.

Well I am full of unsolicited advice. I hope it can help. Have a great time planning!


----------



## Nonsuch

AussieDisneyNut said:


> ...As we will be there during spring break will we have to book PS in advance or will we be ok to wing it?  I have my heart set on Napa Rose and Blue Bayou, so I will definitely book for them, just not sure if we should book our dinner reservations for every night??


Book dinner for every night.  When the parks are open late, I book an early dinner (~5:30) and still have time to see fireworks after dinner.



AussieDisneyNut said:


> Does anyone have any advice about Blue Bayou dinner vs Lunch experience?


The menus are different, but the lunch and dinner experiences are the same.  I usually do lunch.



AussieDisneyNut said:


> I was wondering if we went there for dinner on the Friday night it may be easy to then go and view Fantasmic!  Is that possible/reasonable?


It could be done, but will not be "easy".  You could do a Fantasmic! Dessert package, try to checkin and select your seats as the start of the checkin window (arrive at 7:30 for an 8:00 checkin).  One person can checkin your whole party.



AussieDisneyNut said:


> ...any tips on how to get a table next to the water/ride?


Book the first lunch reservation at 11:30AM and arrive early at 11:00AM.  Request a table by the water.



AussieDisneyNut said:


> Still tossing up on the WOC dining packages ... any recent thoughts/experiences .


I have done the Preferred Dining package at both Ariel's Grotto and Wine Country Trattoria.  My preference is the Trattoria, but both were good.  The Preferred Dining viewing area is dead center, and is less crowded that the other sections.  I like to be toward the back for the best overall view.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Thanks Funatdisney and Nonsuch for your replies.   I probably shouldn't be so obsessed about all the details, I just want to make the trip as close to perfect as possible.  I appreciate all the advice I can get!


----------



## Lynzer Torte

We are finally saying at GCH Feb.3-7 for my bday trip!!! 

Any tips on how to get a complimentary room upgrade (besides just a wink and a smile)?


----------



## ykmom

emum said:


> Heidi - we're here ATM, and the pools are def. heated. Very chilly on exit, though. The hotel is simply gorgeous, and being so close to the parks at this time of the year has been worth every penny. Enjoy your stay.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sally



We'll be there in 3 weeks.  Can you tell me what time the pool is open until right now.


----------



## kailuagirl

ykmom said:


> We'll be there in 3 weeks.  Can you tell me what time the pool is open until right now.



When we there there at the beginning of December the pool was open until 10 I believe.  There was always people at night in the pool hot tub and they really seemed to be enjoying themselves.  I so wanted to join them but was worried about DD3 and it being too cold upon exit.

Have fun!  We loved the Grand.  Oh my!!!   Have a great time


----------



## funatdisney




----------



## ykmom

kailuagirl said:


> When we there there at the beginning of December the pool was open until 10 I believe.  There was always people at night in the pool hot tub and they really seemed to be enjoying themselves.  I so wanted to join them but was worried about DD3 and it being too cold upon exit.
> 
> Have fun!  We loved the Grand.  Oh my!!!   Have a great time



Thanks Kailugirl - It's -30 here today.  I can't wait to go be there!


----------



## Disney Princess

ykmom said:


> Thanks Kailugirl - It's -30 here today.  I can't wait to go be there!



NEGATIVE 30????  My goodness I feel for you.  Forgive my ignorance, but is that with wind chill or before?  How long can you stand to be outside for?  I was getting antsy for our trip in May to the Grand, but in your case, you deserve to go soon!!!


----------



## ykmom

Disney Princess said:


> NEGATIVE 30????  My goodness I feel for you.  Forgive my ignorance, but is that with wind chill or before?  How long can you stand to be outside for?  I was getting antsy for our trip in May to the Grand, but in your case, you deserve to go soon!!!



That's with wind but not much wind and Celsius (-22 F)  If the wind isn't bad and you bundle up it's bearable.  -30 is actaully the cut off for indoor recess until then they go out!  My husband actually walks to work about 20 minutes but thankfully I have to take DD to school first so I get to drive!


----------



## Disney Princess

ykmom said:


> That's with wind but not much wind and Celsius (-22 F)  If the wind isn't bad and you bundle up it's bearable.  -30 is actaully the cut off for indoor recess until then they go out!  My husband actually walks to work about 20 minutes but thankfully I have to take DD to school first so I get to drive!



My gracious!  Thanks for clarifying about F/C - I always forget to convert.  Still, you are WAY tougher than we are; our indoor recess is cancelled at 32 I think - and if there is rain and cold - forget it.  We are wimpy here in TX!


----------



## disneyfan67

Wanted to subscribe to this great looking thread. I'm hoping for another stay in August at the GC and I'm calling dvc member services in the morning.


----------



## disneyfan67

I thought I would share my good news and I'm very excited, Just got off the phone with DVC member services and was able to snag a 1 bedroom for 5 nights in August.

My wife who wasn't able to go with me last August when I took my two sons to DL for a dad and boys trip, is very happy that I got this reservation. She's just as excited about going. The funny thing was, I was going to stay at the HOJO for this upcoming trip, but since I have the points and the room was available, why not? We now have something to look forward to and have the time to save up for the special things we want to do. Getting this 1 bedroom at the GC made my day.


----------



## blackjackdelta

disneyfan67 said:


> I thought I would share my good news and I'm very excited, Just got off the phone with DVC member services and was able to snag a 1 bedroom for 5 nights in August.
> 
> My wife who wasn't able to go with me last August when I took my two sons to DL for a dad and boys trip, is very happy that I got this reservation. She's just as excited about going. The funny thing was, I was going to stay at the HOJO for this upcoming trip, but since I have the points and the room was available, why not? We now have something to look forward to and have the time to save up for the special things we want to do. Getting this 1 bedroom at the GC made my day.


 
Sounds great. We stayed there last August by renting points and as far as I am concerned, it was over the top. Had groceries delivered by Vons. What are your dates for this year.

Jack


----------



## disneyfan67

blackjackdelta said:


> Sounds great. We stayed there last August by renting points and as far as I am concerned, it was over the top. Had groceries delivered by Vons. What are your dates for this year.
> 
> Jack




I was reading this thread in it's entirety last night looking for pics and tips and noticed your posts about staying in a 1 bedroom and using Vons. I plan on doing the same. I got a 5 night stay August 8th through the 13th. This gives me plenty of time to not only do the parks, enjoy the GC and all it has to offer, but drive around and see some sights. I never saw the ocean, Pacific or Atlantic and plan on checking out a nice beach or two while there. I just got to figure out my airfare and what airport I'm going to fly out of. I did SNA last year, but we will see who gives the best deals. As you can probably tell, I'm excited about this trip and have a ton of things on my mind.

Do you mind me asking what you ordered from Vons last year and did you do any cooking in the villa or just snack stuff?


----------



## blackjackdelta

disneyfan67 said:


> I was reading this thread in it's entirety last night looking for pics and tips and noticed your posts about staying in a 1 bedroom and using Vons. I plan on doing the same. I got a 5 night stay August 8th through the 13th. This gives me plenty of time to not only do the parks, enjoy the GC and all it has to offer, but drive around and see some sights. I never saw the ocean, Pacific or Atlantic and plan on checking out a nice beach or two while there. I just got to figure out my airfare and what airport I'm going to fly out of. I did SNA last year, but we will see who gives the best deals. As you can probably tell, I'm excited about this trip and have a ton of things on my mind.
> 
> Do you mind me asking what you ordered from Vons last year and did you do any cooking in the villa or just snack stuff?


 
Not a problem, ask away. We ordered evrything from breakfast fixin, fruit, milk, juice, ice cream, etc. We had about $75.00 of food and actually ran out of a few items. We like Huntington Beach which is about 20 minutes but there are many others I went to college in SoCal at USC and use to live in Manhatten Beach, Santa Monica, Culver City, etc. You will love the ocean. LAX is a pain as far as I am concerned, much rather do SNA. Anything else let me know. There are a number of folks we know the area well here on the boards.

Jack


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Any tips on how to get a complimentary room upgrade (besides just a wink and a smile)? [/QUOTE]

No one has tips for me? 

Also, have we been able to figure out the accomodations codes?  Ours says CH S5/1.


----------



## Nonsuch

Lynzer Torte said:


> Any tips on how to get a complimentary room upgrade (besides just a wink and a smile)?
> 
> No one has tips for me?


Actually, a smile goes a long way 
Of course, I'm always smiling when checking into the Grand 
Check in early, but make it clear that you are willing to wait for a better room.
On the other hand, if you check in late all the standard rooms might be gone and you will get a view upgrade -- it's often just luck.
A specific bed request might help or hurt.  I always request a king and seldom get one.  In December 2009, I received an upgrade to a queen/bunk pool view.

Always check all the travel sites when booking.  Last September, it was cheaper to book a view room through Travelocity than a standard room direct from Disney.


----------



## Nonsuch

disneyfan67 said:


> I thought I would share my good news and I'm very excited, Just got off the phone with DVC member services and was able to snag a 1 bedroom for 5 nights in August.





disneyfan67 said:


> I was reading this thread in it's entirety last night looking for pics and tips...



Now read this thread (235 pages) 
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners Group

The thread continues 
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0


----------



## wbl2745

disneyfan67 said:


> This gives me plenty of time to not only do the parks, enjoy the GC and all it has to offer, but drive around and see some sights.



Depending on the types of things that you like to do, there are tours of the Grand Californian. I took one that talked about all of the art work and architecture. I really enjoyed it. It was about an hour and there are so many things that you just walk by without noticing. We also got to see the biggest suite. (I think it is called the Walt Disney Suite.) Quite impressive.


----------



## funatdisney

disneyfan67 said:


> Do you mind me asking what you ordered from Vons last year and did you do any cooking in the villa or just snack stuff?



I just wanted to suggest a dinner menu that will be easy and fun to make. I have actually done this dinner three times and it works very nicely.

We pack in our food, since we live close enough to do so. One night I always make a London Broil. I serve it with steamed or boiled potatoes (it takes too long to cook them on the grill) and a salad. We BBQ the meat in the nice BBQs located on the side of the hotel facing DCA. I don't know if you have had London Broil before or if you are familiar with this cut of beef, but it is a very lean cut of meat with a small strip of fat on the one side of the cut. It is best cooked med-rare to rare. I usually go down and BBQ it myself, since the other items on this menu are easy to prepare. I have had some funny looks in the elevator when I enter with a slab of a nice cut of raw meat in a platter.  Everything I have needed to prepare this dinner I have found in the unit. You can check out BBQ tools at Guest Services. 

After doing this dinner for the second time, I have started to BBQ two cuts of London Broil. The second one I cook rare and save it for breakfast the next day. Since it is rare, I can pan fry it and serve it with scrambled eggs (with toasted sour dough bread from DCA, of course) and makes for an easy breakfast with enough protein to start the day right. Sometimes, I have some potatoes left over which I cut into cubes and cook on the stove with butter and olive oil. Can be served for breakfast or lunch.

Just a suggestion. We have always enjoyed cooking and eating in our room. It makes it feel like we are at truly at home in our DVC room.


----------



## disneyfan67

Thanks for the replies so far, especially about the cooking on the BBQ grills. Last August when it was just me and my two boys, we didn't have anyway to get off property and ate at both the GC, DLH, and around the parks. Not only was it super crazy expensive, it got tiring fast. I plan on getting a car this time and trying different things offsite. I saw Jack mention Mama Cozzas and went to the website, which I recommend everyone clicking on the video. Wow! I definitely be eating there and might bring back that great looking pizza to eat in the room one night. That video of Guy Fieri From Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives, was just awesome. I'm sold!

http://www.mamacozzas.com/

I do plan on do some cooking in the villa and I'll have breakfast type stuff, snacks, ice cream. One night I might go some place to get some decent steaks and cook on the BBQ grills. I'm at the point where I'm tired of Disney dining and the great thing about having a kitchen in the villa, I can make myself feel at home, not in a hotel room for a week. The funny thing is that I stayed in a standard room for one night at the GC and didn't think it was all that. It was nice, but I felt cramped and had more space in my room at the DLH. The pictures of the 1 bedroom looks great though and plenty of room for me. I feel great about getting this reservation and I wish it was August already. It's going to be a good trip.


----------



## funatdisney

disneyfan67 said:


> Thanks for the replies so far, especially about the cooking on the BBQ grills. Last August when it was just me and my two boys, we didn't have anyway to get off property and ate at both the GC, DLH, and around the parks. Not only was it super crazy expensive, it got tiring fast.



Isn't that the truth. I love to at DLR restaurants, but eating in your room is a welcome break.

May I also make some another suggestions? I have gone on a few trips to WDW for a week at a time, and cooked in my room there as well. To save on expenses, I have brought my own cooking oil (or olive oil). I buy a four pack of small juices that are found in the baby food aisle. The juice is packed in a small plastic bottles. I use the juice in smoothies, and save the bottles to put the cooking oil in for travel. To be on the safe side, I also put it in a ziploc bag just in case it leaks. (It never has.) Another thing to note: the units do not have salt and pepper, so remember to bring those as well. I also bring a small container of steak seasoning with me, too. 

Sorry to have taken so much liberty if you already have lots of experience with cooking in a DVC unit. It just might help others to know some tidbits and tricks for cooking in their DVC room.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

disneyfan67 said:


> I thought I would share my good news and I'm very excited, Just got off the phone with DVC member services and was able to snag a 1 bedroom for 5 nights in August.
> 
> My wife who wasn't able to go with me last August when I took my two sons to DL for a dad and boys trip, is very happy that I got this reservation. She's just as excited about going. The funny thing was, I was going to stay at the HOJO for this upcoming trip, but since I have the points and the room was available, why not? We now have something to look forward to and have the time to save up for the special things we want to do. Getting this 1 bedroom at the GC made my day.



Congratulations!  We have had good results with Vons.  The only downside is that you have to be present if you order alcohol.  We cook most of our meals in the villas since it is such a short walk back, nothing like WDW.  To make life easy, we usually do the large Stouffers lasagna and chicken enchiladas.  We did burgers on the grill in December, too.  We never saw anyone else using the grills during our stay.


----------



## franandaj

I have cooked in the room at both WDW and DLR.  We live about 1/2 an hour away from DLR so it's much easier to bring things from home that we will need, but even before joining DVC we would stay in studio effiencies.  The first thing that I always bring on a trip with a kitchen is my travel spice kit.






One of my favorites that you can also cook on the grill or in the oven is Balsamic Chicken.  I just sprinkle the chicken with salt, pepper and garlic powder and then drizzle it with oil and Balsamic Vinegar.  Let it marinate for about 15-30 minutes and cook for about 45 minutes on the grill or in the oven.  When cooking on the grill I like to also cook some sliced zucchini, just put a little oil, salt and pepper and grill.  Here is a pic from when we did this in our THV a year ago.






I tend to be a little more ambitious in the kitchen on vacation but tasty meals can be cooked with ease, it's healthier and saves money too!


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Lynzer Torte said:


> Any tips on how to get a complimentary room upgrade (besides just a wink and a smile)?
> 
> No one has tips for me?
> 
> Also, have we been able to figure out the accomodations codes?  Ours says CH S5/1.



good luck with that!  We have gone to Disneyland about 3 times a year (typically staying at Grand California or Disneyland Hotel) for the last 10 years--and we have never gotten an upgrade unless we pay for it.  I think if you go at a time of the year (off season) that is slow, then you may get an upgrade, but most of the time you get what you pay for.  If you pay for the upgrades (view or whatever)--then you get it.  If you don't pay for it, then don't expect it.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

LisainCalifornia said:


> good luck with that!  We have gone to Disneyland about 3 times a year (typically staying at Grand California or Disneyland Hotel) for the last 10 years--and we have never gotten an upgrade unless we pay for it.  I think if you go at a time of the year (off season) that is slow, then you may get an upgrade, but most of the time you get what you pay for.  If you pay for the upgrades (view or whatever)--then you get it.  If you don't pay for it, then don't expect it.



Yeah, we're not expecting it. We've always paid for upper pool view at DLH and have always received just that. We're checking in early (around 11 am) on a Thurs. so hopefully that will be in our favor.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Lynzer Torte said:


> Yeah, we're not expecting it. We've always paid for upper pool view at DLH and have always received just that. We're checking in early (around 11 am) on a Thurs. so hopefully that will be in our favor.



Hopefully you will get it!  Most of the time we pay for the upgrade at the Disneyland Hotel as well--but the last few times we have stayed at the Grand we have just booked a standard...and well, that is what we got! I am always hopeful, but it just doesn't seem to happen.  We are always happy and polite checking in, and we check in very early (like 8:00 am), but I think they have the rooms all planned out before you even get there.  If there are a certain percentage open (like in off season or when not busy)--I think that is when they put you in a better room.


----------



## bluecruiser

funatdisney said:


> If you can manage it, try to take the tour they have of the hotel. I think it is called the "Art of Craft Tour" (someone please correct me here). It is free for guests of the Californian Grand. You will tour the hotel with a CM that will explain the design of the hotel as well as give interesting facts about it.



Just noticed a new video posted on the DisneyParks YouTube account today: Art of the Craft Tour at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa


----------



## two*little*birds

Has anyone ever rented DVC points for a DGC villa? Not sure where to start, and to be honest I find the DVC forum here very confusing.


----------



## nana50

two*little*birds said:


> Has anyone ever rented DVC points for a DGC villa? Not sure where to start, and to be honest I find the DVC forum here very confusing.



Oh, me too. In theory it sounds like a good deal to rent using someone else DVC points. In practice I can't figure it out. I want to rent or buy some points so I can stay at the hotel, regular room or villa whatever, I don't care. If it is really as cheap as it sounds why doesn't everyone just do that? What am I missing?


----------



## CrazyDuck

two*little*birds said:


> Has anyone ever rented DVC points for a DGC villa? Not sure where to start, and to be honest* I find the DVC forum here very confusing.*



I know right... Plus the people over there are all weirdos!


----------



## Nonsuch

two*little*birds said:


> Has anyone ever rented DVC points for a DGC villa? Not sure where to start, and to be honest I find the DVC forum here very confusing.


I am a DVC owner and have not rented, but take a look at David's Disney Vacation Club Points Rental for some useful information.  

DVC reservations must be made far in advance, and there are restrictions to rescheduling.


----------



## funatdisney

bluecruiser said:


> Just noticed a new video posted on the DisneyParks YouTube account today: Art of the Craft Tour at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa



Thank you, bluecruiser! I really enjoyed watching it and now I am really looking forward to going on the tour this summer!


----------



## funatdisney

two*little*birds said:


> Has anyone ever rented DVC points for a DGC villa? Not sure where to start, and to be honest I find the DVC forum here very confusing.





nana50 said:


> Oh, me too. In theory it sounds like a good deal to rent using someone else DVC points. In practice I can't figure it out. I want to rent or buy some points so I can stay at the hotel, regular room or villa whatever, I don't care. If it is really as cheap as it sounds why doesn't everyone just do that? What am I missing?



I have rented my VGC points here at the DVC boards. Before I became a member, I have rented points from a DVC member to give DVC a try at WDW. There are advantages to renting a villa through a member. One big one is cost. Depending on the dollar per point, one can save a large percentage off the rack rate. The one bedrooms are larger than the hotel rooms and can often can be rented for a little over the booking cost of a hotel room. (I have never stayed in a studio, but will for the first time next month.) This depends on the money one pays per point, the day of the week (the Villas require more points during the weekend for the same type of room), the time of year, and if Disney has a special going on. When staying at a DVC Villa, we do not pay resorts fees or taxes, since it is a timeshare ownership. the renter wouldn't either. You can get more bang for your buck. 

For example: I just check the cost for a booking at the GCH for June 17 (Friday) to June 19 (Sunday) vs a DVC one bedroom Villa.

The DVC one bedroom required the use of 96 points. At the cost of $10/point, this rental would cost the renter $960.

For a standard room at the hotel: $890.00
        Downtown room: $990.00
        Theme park view: $1040.00

The one bedroom DVC room has a living room, full kitchen, two batrooms, and a master room. They are similar to a suite (we stayed in one before), but the suite does not have a kitchen.



There is a cautionary side to renting as well. The renters and members do take on a risk with this kind of transaction since it is based on trust. The renter loses the flexibility a booking has through Disney. The member retains control of the reservation. If a renter wants to change anything on the reservation, they can not do it themselves, and are dependent on the member to do it for them. As nonsuch states, DVC reservations must be made far in advance, and there are restrictions to rescheduling. Many times, the member will require a 50% payment which is not refundable once a reservation is made. The member risks not receiving the full payment and losing the use of their points if the renter backs out at the last minute (one of the reasons for the 50% payment upfront). Or the renter trashes the room and the member is stuck with the bill. 

After all this, you can see why it can be complicated, but there are many successful vacations done this way.

Best to do your homework. In the beginning, I followed some of the rent/trade threads to get the hang of it. I have never used David's Disney Vacation Club points rental service. Although, I have read good reviews on his service here on the Boards.

I am sure others will clarify or add to my explanation. I may have missed something. 

I no longer rent out my points. My last renter just left today for a week stay at BWV in WDW. I now use _all_ my points at the Grand Californian.


----------



## Yukonjack

My wife and I are renting from David's Vacation Club for the first time in February.  We rented enough points to stay in a studio at the GCH.  We paid our full amount (about $13 per point) to David's, who then brokered the deal through another member(s) who were looking to rent their points.  As I understand it, David's only pays half the amount to the member until the reservation date, and then pays them the remainder.  This ensures that the member stays in good standing and that they do not cancel the reservation on the renter.  I have heard great things about his service and hope that it all works out well.

Greg


----------



## Nonsuch

funatdisney said:


> The one bedroom DVC room has a living room, full kitchen, two batrooms, and a master room. They are similar to a suite (we stayed in one before), but the suite does not have a kitchen.


The one bedroom hotel suite only has one bathroom 
The one bedroom DVC villa has two bathrooms, which was an important feature to me


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Nonsuch said:


> The one bedroom hotel suite only has one bathroom
> The one bedroom DVC villa has two bathrooms, which was an important feature to me



It also has a stacking washer/dryer, so we can pack lighter!  We will probably never be in the position of wanting to rent out our points.  I only wish we had purchased more before it sold out!  There still aren't many contracts available for resale.


----------



## franandaj

We were toying with the idea of renting some of our points (we own at two, soon to be three properties) and using the money that we made to go on a cruise, but at $10 per point, we wouldn't even make enough money for the size stateroom we wanted when using points we could easily trade out.  

We have either plenty of VGC points or not enough depending on whether or not they bring back the F&W Festival.  I bought the points so we could stay several weekends during that time of year.  Now without it we are going to be banking a lot of our VGC points this year and probably using them at WDW in 2012.

The hardest thing about the VGC is getting in once the 7 month booking window has opened.  Some people have no problem (depending on the time of year), but Christmas Holidays & Spring Break, you better book at 11 months!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## ykmom

KCmike said:


>



That's a great shot - I can't wait to be there!


----------



## funatdisney

Nonsuch said:


> The one bedroom hotel suite only has one bathroom
> The one bedroom DVC villa has two bathrooms, which was an important feature to me





boiseflyfisher said:


> It also has a stacking washer/dryer, so we can pack lighter!  We will probably never be in the position of wanting to rent out our points.  I only wish we had purchased more before it sold out!  There still aren't many contracts available for resale.



Yes the one bedroom is, in many ways, better than a suite at the Grand. We immediately saw the monetary value of the DVC one bedroom because of our past experience in a one bedroom suite. And with two teenage girls, that second bathroom is a vacation saver!

I have been able to use my SSR points for a booking VCG, but it is best to book right at the 7th month mark to have the best chance to book the dates I want. In fact, I will be making a reservation next week for a Christmas stay (two bedroom for three nights) and will wait until March to make a reservation for an October stay using my SSR points.


----------



## kailuagirl

WoW!!  How did we miss this pool when we were there last month?  I never saw one with waterslides!!  LOL!!!  But then again it was kinda too cold to go swimming.  Where is this pool at?


----------



## KCmike

Thanks ykmom.  

The pool pictured above with the slides is in the same area with the other two "swimming" pools.  There are also two oversized hot tubs.  Loved them!  

Here is different angle of the same pool shot.


----------



## jimsanfilippo

nana50 said:


> Oh, me too. In theory it sounds like a good deal to rent using someone else DVC points. In practice I can't figure it out. I want to rent or buy some points so I can stay at the hotel, regular room or villa whatever, I don't care. If it is really as cheap as it sounds why doesn't everyone just do that? What am I missing?



Before we became DVC members last year we had rented another DCV member's points for a stay at the Animal Kingdom Villas (found them through this website).  We were able to rent for about $9 a point, but most of the time you'll pay around $12.

We saved a TON of money versus what a regular reservation would have cost (4-5 time more) and $9-$12 per point seems like such a great value compared to $120 per point to be a DVC member (through Disney directly).  However, if you are going as often as we plan to it becomes less of a great value versus being a member.  Also, buying resale is the only way to go to be a member, so paying $120 per point is more like $80 per point (we got lucky and bought 200 points for Boardwalk for only $50 per point).

The bottom line, renting someone else's points IS a very, very good bargain, especially if you are only doing so once in a while.  It's probably even a better deal than a DVC membership if you do go often, but finding someone with what you need and going through the contract process would get old fast if you were doing it a lot.


----------



## blackjackdelta

We rented points at $10/point because I wanted to stay in a 1 bedroom villa not being a member. Now we do not want to stay anywhere else. We can only get away once a year so a DVC membership does not spec out to be worth the 50 year contract. So we will try and rent when we can go.
Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

nana50 said:


> Oh, me too. In theory it sounds like a good deal to rent using someone else DVC points. In practice I can't figure it out. I want to rent or *buy some points so I can stay at the hotel*, regular room or villa whatever, I don't care. If it is really as cheap as it sounds why doesn't everyone just do that? What am I missing?



Hate to say it, but DVC at the Grand has been sold out since October..


----------



## gweeptrish

DmaxHawk said:


> Hate to say it, but DVC at the Grand has been sold out since October..



You don't have to have GC points to stay at the GC.  I'm staying there this next month on rented Saratoga Springs points.

All that means is that you can't buy new DVC points with GC as your designated home resort & the privs that go with that.  You can still buy into DVC and still stay at the GC.


----------



## DmaxHawk

gweeptrish said:


> You don't have to have GC points to stay at the GC.  I'm staying there this next month on rented Saratoga Springs points.
> 
> All that means is that you can't buy new DVC points with GC as your designated home resort & the privs that go with that.  You can still buy into DVC and still stay at the GC.



Yes I realize that, that's why I said *DVC at the Grand * has sold out 

I probably should have done a better job of explaining. Thanks


----------



## disneyfan67

DmaxHawk said:


> Yes I realize that, that's why I said *DVC at the Grand * has sold out
> 
> I probably should have done a better job of explaining. Thanks





I'm sure you know about the resale market, but don't forget that Disney also gets back contracts from members who financed them through Disney and can't afford the monthly payments and fees. It's just like repo man collecting a car from someone who quit making payments. It doesn't hurt to call and see what's available or what coming down the road. In this economy we had for the past 3 years, you can't tell me there hasn't been some DVC foreclosures. FYI, anyone with a pulse can get a DVC contract through Disney because they don't do credit checks, openly tell you this, and you only need a small amount down. Heck they even allow you to put the down payment on a credit card and will recommend this to you, if you don't have the money up front. A lot of people got caught up in buying in and then later realised it's not as affordable as the salesperson makes it out to be.

I was shocked how easy it is to get into and we looked into DVC in 2004 and I'll bet I got a phone call every 7 months or so because they knew I was hooked. I kept telling the salesperson who was in charge of my district and calling me, that I'm saving up and paying in cash. The guy kept telling me now is the time and there was always some incentive that was going away soon and you don't want to miss out.

It took me 6 years, but I finally was able to do it. I'm looking to do an add on later this year and if a GCV comes up say for 60 points or more, I think I may jump on it. You never know when something may turn up.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

disneyfan67 said:


> I'm sure you know about the resale market, but don't forget that Disney also gets back contracts from members who financed them through Disney and can't afford the monthly payments and fees. It's just like repo man collecting a car from someone who quit making payments. It doesn't hurt to call and see what's available or what coming down the road. In this economy we had for the past 3 years, you can't tell me there hasn't been some DVC foreclosures. FYI, anyone with a pulse can get a DVC contract through Disney because they don't do credit checks, openly tell you this, and you only need a small amount down. Heck they even allow you to put the down payment on a credit card and will recommend this to you, if you don't have the money up front. A lot of people got caught up in buying in and then later realised it's not as affordable as the salesperson makes it out to be.
> 
> I was shocked how easy it is to get into and we looked into DVC in 2004 and I'll bet I got a phone call every 7 months or so because they knew I was hooked. I kept telling the salesperson who was in charge of my district and calling me, that I'm saving up and paying in cash. The guy kept telling me now is the time and there was always some incentive that was going away soon and you don't want to miss out.
> 
> It took me 6 years, but I finally was able to do it. I'm looking to do an add on later this year and if a GCV comes up say for 60 points or more, I think I may jump on it. You never know when something may turn up.



The Timeshare Store currently has some listed.  I'm glad to see that so far it is holding its own on resale pricing.  Hopefully it will be able to do that for a long time since it is such a small DVC resort.  That 11 month banking window is nice to have during the more popular times at DL.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

disneyfan67 said:


> I'm sure you know about the resale market, but don't forget that Disney also gets back contracts from members who financed them through Disney and can't afford the monthly payments and fees. It's just like repo man collecting a car from someone who quit making payments. It doesn't hurt to call and see what's available or what coming down the road. In this economy we had for the past 3 years, you can't tell me there hasn't been some DVC foreclosures. FYI, anyone with a pulse can get a DVC contract through Disney because they don't do credit checks, openly tell you this, and you only need a small amount down. Heck they even allow you to put the down payment on a credit card and will recommend this to you, if you don't have the money up front. A lot of people got caught up in buying in and then later realised it's not as affordable as the salesperson makes it out to be.
> 
> I was shocked how easy it is to get into and we looked into DVC in 2004 and I'll bet I got a phone call every 7 months or so because they knew I was hooked. I kept telling the salesperson who was in charge of my district and calling me, that I'm saving up and paying in cash. The guy kept telling me now is the time and there was always some incentive that was going away soon and you don't want to miss out.
> 
> It took me 6 years, but I finally was able to do it. I'm looking to do an add on later this year and if a GCV comes up say for 60 points or more, I think I may jump on it. You never know when something may turn up.



What is the "small amount down" required?


----------



## disneyfan67

Lynzer Torte said:


> What is the "small amount down" required?




About $1500 total, give or take for a standard 160 point contract, if I remember correctly. $500 to get the paperwork started.

When the Disney DVC guy at WDW tried to get me to by on the spot in 2004 and finance me, he told me 500 bucks would get the ball rolling and he would take credit cards. I could then come up with the other 1000 in 3 payments if I had to and use a credit card for that too, if needed. He called back several times in the following years saying the same thing. I found it to quite scary how easy it was to buy and I wisely decided to wait and save up to purchase it in cash. We finally became owners in 2010 and I haven't regretted since.


----------



## nunzia

DmaxHawk said:


> Yes I realize that, that's why I said *DVC at the Grand * has sold out
> 
> I probably should have done a better job of explaining. Thanks


..but I'm sure they will get some to sell...my friend talked to a guide on a cruise in November and he said, yes, it was sold out but they still get points to sell (ROFR, defaults, etc., I'm sure)


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> ..but I'm sure they will get some to sell...my friend talked to a guide on a cruise in November and he said, yes, it was sold out but they still get points to sell (*ROFR, defaults, etc.,* I'm sure)



Correct, 
The press release said that if you want to buy points for the Grand, you will be put on a waiting list. I'm assuming *this* is what the wait is for.


----------



## wbl2745

DmaxHawk said:


> Correct,
> The press release said that if you want to buy points for the Grand, you will be put on a waiting list. I'm assuming *this* is what the wait is for.



We added on in September for our August UY. Somewhere, perhaps on this board, I had read that the August UY was sold out, but when I called, they had some points. You never know when the points are there. I'd call DVC periodically and watch the resale lists.


----------



## Nonsuch

disneyfan67 said:


> ...FYI, anyone with a pulse can get a DVC contract through Disney because they don't do credit checks, openly tell you this, and you only need a small amount down. Heck they even allow you to put the down payment on a credit card and will recommend this to you...


The entire purchase can be put on a credit card, even split onto multiple cards.  It would be crazy to finance a DVC purchase on a credit card, but charging can get some credit card rewards.

Disney carries the financing, so they do not need to make credit checks.

There are many threads on this board (and other boards) about the merits of DVC, but here is my simple view related to the Grand Californian:  
If you expect to stay at the Grand Californian Hotel at least once a year, then consider buying a DVC membership at the Grand Californian Villas.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Nonsuch said:


> There are many threads on this board (and other boards) about the merits of DVC, but here is my simple view related to the Grand Californian:
> If you expect to stay at the Grand Californian Hotel at least once a year, then consider buying a DVC membership at the Grand Californian Villas.



Really?  Interesting...


----------



## blackjackdelta

Nonsuch said:


> .
> 
> Disney carries the financing, so they do not need to make credit checks.


 
Since they do carry their own credit, they do credit checks on everyone to see if you are able to make your payments and they do disqualify people if their minimums are not met.

Jack


----------



## toocherie

Nonsuch said:


> If you expect to stay at the Grand Californian Hotel at least once a year, then consider buying a DVC membership at the Grand Californian Villas.



Agree, but only if you are able to book at least 8-9 months out.  Once the 7 month window hits it is hard to get a reservation.


----------



## disneyfan67

Nonsuch said:


> The entire purchase can be put on a credit card, even split onto multiple cards.  It would be crazy to finance a DVC purchase on a credit card, but charging can get some credit card rewards.
> 
> Disney carries the financing, so they do not need to make credit checks.
> 
> There are many threads on this board (and other boards) about the merits of DVC, but here is my simple view related to the Grand Californian:
> *If you expect to stay at the Grand Californian Hotel at least once a year, then consider buying a DVC membership at the Grand Californian Villas*.



Oh I know how hard it is to get into the GCV with points, trust me.

I still think of adding on points through a small contract at GVC, but the only problem is that it requires a lot points to stay in a 1 bedroom and small contract ain't going to cut it. I just don't feel comfortable in having two large contracts, even though I would love to own at GVC. I''m getting to point where I love going to Disneyland and I'm kind of burnt out of WDW. I really enjoyed my first trip to DL last year and I'm looking forward to this years trip.

It's kind of ironic about my love of the Grand Californian. I stayed in a regular room for one night last summer just to say I did it, then moved over to the DLH for the rest of my stay. I didn't care for the size of the room at the GC and felt it was too small for the price I paid. I did love walking around the resort, found it super convenient, and thought it was beautiful. I didn't think I would stay there again, until I saw a 1 bedroom villa and that sealed the deal for me. I can't wait to see the look on my wife's face when she walks into the GC for the first time and sees how cool it is and how easy it is to get to the parks. Should be a great vacation.


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> The entire purchase can be put on a credit card, even split onto multiple cards.  It would be crazy to finance a DVC purchase on a credit card, but charging can get some credit card rewards.



We put both of our contracts on our Disney Visa.  It got us a nice chunk of rewards points and we could keep our money in the bank earning interest for another six months.


----------



## momjkm

I am a WDW nut and the Wilderness Lodge is my 1st choice resort.  Has anyone stayed at both the WL and the GC and how do they compare? Going in July... feel like I would be cheating on WL if I stayed at GC lol...
Jill


----------



## Nonsuch

disneyfan67 said:


> Oh I know how hard it is to get into the GCV with points, trust me.


This morning I booked a 3 day stay in a 1 bedroom villa for the first week in March 
Less than 2 months away, so I am very happy to get any room 
In the first 3 weeks of March, one studio was available for 2 consecutive nights and one 1 bedroom was available for 5 nights.



disneyfan67 said:


> I still think of adding on points through a small contract at GVC, but the only problem is that it requires a lot points to stay in a 1 bedroom and small contract ain't going to cut it. I just don't feel comfortable in having two large contracts, even though I would love to own at GVC. I''m getting to point where I love going to Disneyland and I'm kind of burnt out of WDW. I really enjoyed my first trip to DL last year and I'm looking forward to this years trip.


You could always sell your WDW points and buy at the Grand 



disneyfan67 said:


> ...I did love walking around the resort, found it super convenient..


It's great spend an entire vacation at the Grand, and not drive a car or ride a bus or even cross a street 



disneyfan67 said:


> ...I didn't think I would stay there again, until I saw a 1 bedroom villa and that sealed the deal for me. I can't wait to see the look on my wife's face when she walks into the GC for the first time and sees how cool it is and how easy it is to get to the parks. Should be a great vacation.


My wife loves the 1 bedroom, which is the main reason we bought at the Grand


----------



## daneenm

momjkm said:


> I am a WDW nut and the Wilderness Lodge is my 1st choice resort.  Has anyone stayed at both the WL and the GC and how do they compare? Going in July... feel like I would be cheating on WL if I stayed at GC lol...
> Jill



So funny, this is how we felt about WL and what made us stay at YC instead!  GCH is our favorite at DLR.


----------



## momjkm

daneenm said:


> So funny, this is how we felt about WL and what made us stay at YC instead!  GCH is our favorite at DLR.





YC is a great choice- probably would be my 2nd


----------



## disneyfan67

Here was the view I had from my room on my 2010 trip.


----------



## blackjackdelta

momjkm said:


> YC is a great choice- probably would be my 2nd


 
Since I am a DLR person not a WDW person, what is YC and secondly where is the most expensive place to stay at WDW.

Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

momjkm said:


> I am a WDW nut and the Wilderness Lodge is my 1st choice resort.  Has anyone stayed at both the WL and the GC and how do they compare? Going in July... feel like I would be cheating on WL if I stayed at GC lol...


I have not stayed at the WL, but the same architect designed both the WL and GC.


----------



## disneyfan67

blackjackdelta said:


> Since I am a DLR person not a WDW person, what is YC and secondly where is the most expensive place to stay at WDW.
> 
> Jack



I'll try and help out, sir.


YC stands for the Yacht Club and has the best pool in all of WDW, Storm Along Bay.
Check out Allears for pictures.

I would guess the most expensive DVC point wise would be the Bay Lake Towers. (The sandwich as some call it). (BLT)

For cash out of your pocket (non DVC) the most expensive deluxe resort can be a toss up between the Grand Floridian club level, MK view in club level at the Polynesian, and the some rooms at the Yacht and Beach Club aren't cheap either. It depends on the views and if you want club level or not. At the Grand Floridian they have two levels of club service and insane pricing.

Jack, with all WDW deluxe hotels, the word "expensive" is heavily implied.


----------



## franandaj

momjkm said:


> I am a WDW nut and the Wilderness Lodge is my 1st choice resort.  Has anyone stayed at both the WL and the GC and how do they compare? Going in July... feel like I would be cheating on WL if I stayed at GC lol...
> Jill



The lobby at the Grand is smaller, but you will definitely have a feeling of Deja vu.  It's been 13 years since I stayed at the WL, but that will change this year!  I just put in an offer on a batch of resale points and it went to Disney for ROFR today!    

I love them both!


----------



## aristocat65

momjkm said:


> I am a WDW nut and the Wilderness Lodge is my 1st choice resort.  Has anyone stayed at both the WL and the GC and how do they compare? Going in July... feel like I would be cheating on WL if I stayed at GC lol...
> Jill



We also LOVE WL and we are staying at GCH for the first time in a month.  I have visited the GCH before though and I can tell you they are very similar.  As another poster pointed out they were designed by the same architect (along with AKL).  I would say the WL is more "rustic" where as the GCH is a little more polished with beautiful craftsman style architecture.   We always "visited" the GCH during past trips because it reminded us so much of WL, and I'm so excited to finally stay there.


----------



## nunzia

disneyfan67 said:


> I'll try and help out, sir.
> 
> 
> YC stands for the Yacht Club and has the best pool in all of WDW, Storm Along Bay.
> Check out Allears for pictures.
> 
> I would guess the most expensive DVC point wise would be the Bay Lake Towers. (The sandwich as some call it). (BLT)
> 
> For cash out of your pocket (non DVC) the most expensive deluxe resort can be a toss up between the Grand Floridian club level, MK view in club level at the Polynesian, and the some rooms at the Yacht and Beach Club aren't cheap either. It depends on the views and if you want club level or not. At the Grand Floridian they have two levels of club service and insane pricing.
> 
> Jack, with all WDW deluxe hotels, the word "expensive" is heavily implied.



On my one WDW trip I stayed at Beach Club which is a combo resort to Yacht Club,. Really loved it..and Stormalong Bay is great..so is the Yachtsman's Steakhouse. If I ever bought points at WDW again, it would be at Beach Club.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

blackjackdelta said:


> Since I am a DLR person not a WDW person, what is YC and secondly where is the most expensive place to stay at WDW.
> 
> Jack



YC is the Yacht Club, and the most expensive hotel at WDW is definitely the Grand Floridian, but it really is something else, especially if you have a concierge room overlooking the marina and can watch the fireworks from your balcony. Have done that once, not sure if I am willing to pay for it again or not.


----------



## two*little*birds

Does DGV ever offer PIN's or discounts? I know I get them all the time for WDW, but this would be our first trip to DL.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Thanks for the advice, I know a lot about DVC, nothing about what would be first or second choice to buy into at DVD, also the cash aspect of what, not being a member, would probably cost to stay there for 6 people. So I am sourcing the WDW boards to get some education. I really do love GCH/DVC villas.

Jack


----------



## aristocat65

Does anyone know if there is a business centre at GCH where I can print boarding passes and check my flights?  I may try to change our return flight to a later one (I can do this NC on the departure day apparently).  I know there is WiFi in the lobby, but I didn't want to bring my laptop down, and I really don't want to attempt it on my iphone.  Most hotels we've stayed have had one with a few computers for this purpose.


----------



## funatdisney

I have used their business center before, but it has been years. It is near the sliding door exit that takes you to Downtown Disney. Just past the convention rooms. I would call the hotel to see if there is any charge and hours of operation. You can call the hotel operator for the GCHr: (714) 635-2300.


----------



## sierranevada

aristocat65 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a business centre at GCH where I can print boarding passes and check my flights?  I may try to change our return flight to a later one (I can do this NC on the departure day apparently).  I know there is WiFi in the lobby, but I didn't want to bring my laptop down, and I really don't want to attempt it on my iphone.  Most hotels we've stayed have had one with a few computers for this purpose.





funatdisney said:


> I have used their business center before, but it has been years. It is near the sliding door exit that takes you to Downtown Disney. Just past the convention rooms. I would call the hotel to see if there is any charge and hours of operation. You can call the hotel operator for the GCHr: (714) 635-2300.



Yes, they do have a business center that I have used for years to print boarding passes with no problems.  But in Dec, when I went to do it, they have now outsourced it (Kinko's maybe???) and it is no longer staff with Disney CM's.  They now charge for printing boarding passes and the staff was very rude.  When my friend and I asked why they were charging, they said we should expect it since we are staying at an expensive hotel!!  I wrote a long complaint to the hotel manager.  The CM's at the Guest Services desk said they are been other complaints and encouraged me to write - apparently this took hours away from the guest services CM's.  

What you can do is check in online and just print your boarding pass at the airport from a kiosk.  This is what I will be doing to avoid the business center.

BTW, I have check in online with my iPhone with no problems - printed boarding pass at the airport.


----------



## funatdisney

Obviously not hired by Disney, judging by their remark. How insultingand disappointing! Glad you wrote a compliant to the manager. Things don't change if no one says anything.


----------



## aristocat65

Thanks for everyone's replies.  It's disappointing when Disney contracts out services.  I wonder if the concierge/guest services would print boarding passes like they do at WDW?


----------



## sierranevada

aristocat65 said:


> Thanks for everyone's replies.  It's disappointing when Disney contracts out services.  I wonder if the concierge/guest services would print boarding passes like they do at WDW?



I know for sure that concierge in the craftsman lounge would do it.  I did not think to ask guest services - by that time I was just irritated at the business center.


----------



## Praise2Him

Yes I went to Guest Services yesterday and asked them to print out my boarding passes and they were more than happy to!


----------



## Aust

I'm just back from an 8 night stay at GCH with my sister and neice - wanted to say we loved it! I want a house that looks like the lobby. And we had a great surprise at check-in - we had booked a standard view room (on the 35% off deal) and my sister asked if there were any other views available - at first the CM said no, no problem we said, and asked if there were any rooms available straight away (it was about 12pm). We'd just got off a 13 hour flight from Sydney and hadn't slept. She checked and found us a room available straight away - when we entered we were blown away by the pool and theme park view (5th floor), it was fantastic!

Only problem is now when I go to DLR again I won't be satisfied with any other hotel! I stayed at the DLH about 3 years ago and was not overly impressed, but I loved GCH.


----------



## Dobie

blackjackdelta said:


> Since I am a DLR person not a WDW person, what is YC and secondly where is the most expensive place to stay at WDW.
> 
> Jack



Hey Jack, hope you enjoyed the sunny skies and 65 degrees today!

Yacht Club is about a 10 minute walk from World Showcase at Epcot.  I found it to be similar in "feel," if not in decor, to GCH.   Including a hallway that I swear was a mile long.  I think the cost was similar, too. You would really like it.   I think you should kidnap your family and take them!   But not in the summer.  They would hate you.


----------



## Nonsuch

Aust said:


> ...We'd just got off a 13 hour flight from Sydney and hadn't slept. She checked and found us a room available straight away - when we entered we were blown away by the pool and theme park view (5th floor), it was fantastic!


That's a double win, a room available at noon and an upgraded view 
Post some pictures of your view


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

We will be there from the 24th to the 26th (before our Disney Cruise).  We originally were going to stay at Homewood Suites where we've stayed before but my BF and I just gt engaged so we decided to splurge and upgrade to be onsite!

We aren't telling my kids though - my oldest has been wanting to stay at the GCH forever and I always tell him it's too much money.  He is going to be so excited when we pull up to it!


----------



## meg8182000

Hi - very excited as I just booked a 1 bedroom villa for August 14th - 18th!  

I've stayed at the GCH twice before but this will be my first time staying in one of the villas. Just looking for a little advise about room location. I've requested a high floor but does anyone have any recommendations on a specific location to request and why you thought it was great room? 

Thanks,

meg


----------



## Nonsuch

meg8182000 said:


> I've stayed at the GCH twice before but this will be my first time staying in one of the villas. Just looking for a little advise about room location. I've requested a high floor but does anyone have any recommendations on a specific location to request and why you thought it was great room?


This is the request I make:  "Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier Park View.  
The room order of preference is:  6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508, 3502, 2522, 2508, 2502"

These are my reasons for the room order, your preference might differ:
6502:  one of only 3 villas (1 of each type) on the 6th floor
5508, 4508:  might provide a slightly better angle for WOC viewing
5502, 4502:  stayed in 5502 twice, it's a great view 
3508:  3rd floor, but better WOC angle
3502:  stayed in 3502, 3rd floor is high enough to see the WOC
2522:  2nd floor below the Grand Villa, good angle for WOC view (might be too low)
2508, 2502:  2nd floor

Rooms x502 are nearest the elevators.
I have not stayed in a 2nd floor villa, but the 2nd floor is high enough to see over the fence.

More information about VGC:
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0


----------



## meg8182000

Nonsuch said:


> This is the request I make:  "Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier Park View.
> The room order of preference is:  6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508, 3502, 2522, 2508, 2502"
> 
> These are my reasons for the room order, your preference might differ:
> 6502:  one of only 3 villas (1 of each type) on the 6th floor
> 5508, 4508:  might provide a slightly better angle for WOC viewing
> 5502, 4502:  stayed in 5502 twice, it's a great view
> 3508:  3rd floor, but better WOC angle
> 3502:  stayed in 3502, 3rd floor is high enough to see the WOC
> 2522:  2nd floor below the Grand Villa, good angle for WOC view (might be too low)
> 2508, 2502:  2nd floor
> 
> Rooms x502 are nearest the elevators.
> I have not stayed in a 2nd floor villa, but the 2nd floor is high enough to see over the fence.
> 
> More information about VGC:
> The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0



Nonsuch - thank you so much for your recommendations!  Really appreciate all the details. I know that requesting specific rooms are not garanteed but figured it's always worth a shot to ask for what you want and then cross fingers.


----------



## franandaj

meg8182000 said:


> Nonsuch - thank you so much for your recommendations!  Really appreciate all the details. I know that requesting specific rooms are not garanteed but figured it's always worth a shot to ask for what you want and then cross fingers.



Meg, 
I see you're going to the Expo...are you going on the regular tickets or do you have any of the upgraded passports?  We should have a DISmeet for people who are going to the Expo!


----------



## meg8182000

franandaj said:


> Meg,
> I see you're going to the Expo...are you going on the regular tickets or do you have any of the upgraded passports?  We should have a DISmeet for people who are going to the Expo!



Hi franandaj - just sent you a PM.


----------



## funatdisney

Booked a 2 bedroom at the VGC for Dec. 18 to the 21st. 

 we are going for Christmas time at DLR! I know it will be crowded, but I can manage that and the yuletide feel of the GHC at Christmas is mighty special.


----------



## DmaxHawk

funatdisney said:


> Booked a 2 bedroom at the VGC for Dec. 18 to the 21st.
> 
> we are going for Christmas time at DLR! I know it will be crowded, but I can manage that and the yuletide feel of the GHC at Christmas is mighty special.



Congrats! 
I hope the wait goes by really fast for you guys!


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you, DmaxHawk. It will seem long at times, but I can forget it for a while now that I have the room booked. 

The next trip to book (and the last for this year) is for Oct. I can't book this one until March, since I have to use my SSR points.This one will be hard to book since many of the rooms will be booked at the Villas. At least I got the more important dates booked.


----------



## meg8182000

funatdisney said:


> Booked a 2 bedroom at the VGC for Dec. 18 to the 21st.
> 
> we are going for Christmas time at DLR! I know it will be crowded, but I can manage that and the yuletide feel of the GHC at Christmas is mighty special.



Congrats on your Christmas booking!  I've been to WDW a few times at Christmas time and love but have never been to DL at that time. Have a great time!


----------



## blackjackdelta

We are still trolling for points for a 1 bedroom in August but not much luck so far. Would hate to miss my August trip this year.

Jack


----------



## funatdisney

blackjackdelta said:


> We are still trolling for points for a 1 bedroom in August but not much luck so far. Would hate to miss my August trip this year.
> 
> Jack



Hope you get your points. Is it because you are renting and can't find the right price?


----------



## blackjackdelta

funatdisney said:


> Hope you get your points. Is it because you are renting and can't find the right price?


 
Its is because I am renting, no one seems to have the number of points so far. I can not even find a member to check my dates even though we are more than 7 month's away.

Jack


----------



## funatdisney

That's a bummer. Is it getting more difficult to rent these days? I have rented before way back when before I became a member. When I started to rent (due to the economy), I had no problem renting them either.

It must be frustrating. What are your dates? I can call and see if they are available. PM me.


----------



## esmerelda51

I am older and tend to spend more time in the room. Can you tell me how extensive the channels are. At WDW they are not very extensive.


----------



## brergnat

esmerelda51 said:


> I am older and tend to spend more time in the room. Can you tell me how extensive the channels are. At WDW they are not very extensive.



It's about the same as WDW.  VERY basic line up of the most relevant cable channels (like CNN, ESPN, etc.), and all the local channels.  BUT, there is a DVD player in every room, so bring along some movies to watch if you anticipate lots of time in the room!


----------



## Disney Princess

blackjackdelta said:


> Its is because I am renting, no one seems to have the number of points so far. I can not even find a member to check my dates even though we are more than 7 month's away.
> 
> Jack



I'm wondering if fewer owners at GCH are renting their points right now?  I know waiting until the 7 month window makes it more stressful to get what you want, but at 7 months maybe you'll have more owners with lots of points to rent that can get you in.  Good luck!


----------



## godalejunior

blackjackdelta said:


> Its is because I am renting, no one seems to have the number of points so far. I can not even find a member to check my dates even though we are more than 7 month's away.
> 
> Jack



How many points do you need?


----------



## franandaj

Disney Princess said:


> I'm wondering if fewer owners at GCH are renting their points right now?  I know waiting until the 7 month window makes it more stressful to get what you want, but at 7 months maybe you'll have more owners with lots of points to rent that can get you in.  Good luck!



I think most of us bought our points knowing that everything would be booked at 7 months.  Many owners live within driving distance so it makes it a very affordable trip, especially if you already own an AP, my points are all gone for 2010 UY and I've already started on using up 2011.


----------



## funatdisney

franandaj said:


> I think most of us bought our points knowing that everything would be booked at 7 months.  Many owners live within driving distance so it makes it a very affordable trip, especially if you already own an AP, my points are all gone for 2010 UY and I've already started on using up 2011.



All but 22 points of my 2011 year are booked. I wasn't able to buy more points when we bought, so I am able to get one good vacation out of my VGC points. The rest of our stays are dependent on my SSR points. I have had no trouble booking at the 7 month, but I think that will change this year, since this is the first year after VGC sold out. I already thinking of how to get more, which I am sure I am not alone.


----------



## Dobie

esmerelda51 said:


> I am older and tend to spend more time in the room. Can you tell me how extensive the channels are. At WDW they are not very extensive.



GCH has such a lovely lobby, that you might find yourself wanting to rest there, with a good book, some of the time!   Ask for a room by the lobby elevators, otherwise you will have a long hike.


----------



## kailuagirl

Dobie said:


> GCH has such a lovely lobby, that you might find yourself wanting to rest there, with a good book, some of the time!   Ask for a room by the lobby elevators, otherwise you will have a long hike.



I so agree!!!  I love love love love the lobby!!!  But as for the channels, I don't think I've ever stayed in a hotel with better channels anywhere, or should I say the most channels.  I recall it being pretty good )


----------



## garada3

Dobie said:


> GCH has such a lovely lobby, that you might find yourself wanting to rest there, with a good book, some of the time!   Ask for a room by the lobby elevators, otherwise you will have a long hike.



Are room requests given much consideration?

Is a room near the elevators considered standard view?

What's better - a lucky standard room assignment (not over looking the front entrance) or a DTD view with a potentially long walk?

Thanks.


----------



## meg8182000

funatdisney said:


> All but 22 points of my 2011 year are booked. I wasn't able to buy more points when we bought, so I am able to get one good vacation out of my VGC points. The rest of our stays are dependent on my SSR points. I have had no trouble booking at the 7 month, but I think that will change this year, since this is the first year after VGC sold out. I already thinking of how to get more, which I am sure I am not alone.



I don't own at GCV (wish I did) but own at AKV and BLT. I'll be at DL prior to the D23 Expo for a few nights and was prepared to pay for a room with cash (not looking forward to it as we were quoted at $1876 for 4 nights in August). I was really hoping to use my points at the 7 month mark but not counting on it as I just figured it would be a busy time and most owners would already have grabbed the villas up at the 11 month mark. I was very happy to find when I called that I was able to get a 1 bedroom for all 4 nights with no waitlist. OK - I was looking for a studio to save on points but that was a no go BUT was very surprised to find that they even still had 2 bedrooms available as well as 1 Grand Villa left. 

Who knows maybe as the years go on it may be harder to get in at the 7 month mark but maybe not. I've stayed at the GCH twice and this will be my first time staying in a villa and I can't wait!


----------



## Dobie

garada3 said:


> Are room requests given much consideration?
> 
> Is a room near the elevators considered standard view?
> 
> What's better - a lucky standard room assignment (not over looking the front entrance) or a DTD view with a potentially long walk?
> 
> Thanks.



I have had a standard view overlooking the parking lot, and a theme park view overlooking GCA, each very close to each other.  It depends on which side of the hall you are on.  

Whether or not you think one is better depends on whether you are willing to trade convenience (to the pool, the lobby, restaurants, the parks) for a nice balcony view.


----------



## kikiq

franandaj said:


> I think most of us bought our points knowing that everything would be booked at 7 months.  Many owners live within driving distance so it makes it a very affordable trip, especially if you already own an AP, my points are all gone for 2010 UY and I've already started on using up 2011.



That's what tip the scales for us.  We couldn't book our birthday or anniversary weekends 7 months out with our SSR points.  So we bought 150 VGC points.  Our 2010 points are done and only have 50 points left in 2011.  We booked a VGC 2 bdrm for Memorial Day weekend for the family.  We saving our SSR points for a big family holiday WDW visit in 2012.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Dobie said:


> I have had a standard view overlooking the parking lot, and a theme park view overlooking GCA, each very close to each other. It depends on which side of the hall you are on.
> 
> Whether or not you think one is better depends on whether you are willing to trade convenience (to the pool, the lobby, restaurants, the parks) for a nice balcony view.


 
Dobie is spot on. We have had various room configurations and sometimes the walk may seem a bit much at the end of the day but it is well worth staying at the Grand. One of the reasons we work many jobs to pay for the luxury.

Jack


----------



## godalejunior

blackjackdelta said:


> Dobie is spot on. We have had various room configurations and sometimes the walk may seem a bit much at the end of the day but it is well worth staying at the Grand. One of the reasons we work many jobs to pay for the luxury.
> 
> Jack


You mentioned you need points for August...how many do you need for your stay?


----------



## blackjackdelta

godalejunior said:


> You mentioned you need points for August...how many do you need for your stay?


 
I will need between 260-324 depends on if we stay a Friday. My oldest daughter is getting married down there and her plans keep adjusting but for the most part it is 324.

Jack


----------



## godalejunior

blackjackdelta said:


> I will need between 260-324 depends on if we stay a Friday. My oldest daughter is getting married down there and her plans keep adjusting but for the most part it is 324.
> 
> Jack



I was hoping I could help but I don't have that many available...


----------



## blackjackdelta

godalejunior said:


> I was hoping I could help but I don't have that many available...


 
Thanks for the thought.

Jack


----------



## funatdisney

meg8182000 said:


> I don't own at GCV (wish I did) but own at AKV and BLT. I'll be at DL prior to the D23 Expo for a few nights and was prepared to pay for a room with cash (not looking forward to it as we were quoted at $1876 for 4 nights in August). I was really hoping to use my points at the 7 month mark but not counting on it as I just figured it would be a busy time and most owners would already have grabbed the villas up at the 11 month mark. I was very happy to find when I called that I was able to get a 1 bedroom for all 4 nights with no waitlist. OK - I was looking for a studio to save on points but that was a no go BUT was very surprised to find that they even still had 2 bedrooms available as well as 1 Grand Villa left.
> 
> Who knows maybe as the years go on it may be harder to get in at the 7 month mark but maybe not. I've stayed at the GCH twice and this will be my first time staying in a villa and I can't wait!



Well I am encouraged and will see what happens. The studios are very hard to get and would expect the 11 month booking definitely would give the member an advantage. I was able to book a studio for the 4th of July weekend last week, but it was purely luck. It had just been canceled and I happened to be inquiring. We, for the most part usually book a one bedroom. Just so happens that I have three studios bookings this year. One for one night next month, one for July (two nights) and the other for August (one night). Highly unusual for us. In fact the first time we will stay in a studio will be next month.

 You will love the one bedroom. We cook when we vacation and I just love the lay out of the kitchen table. Feels like a real family home.

  SO you are going to the D23 Expo. I got a membership for xmas, but it hasn't arrived yet. Have you gone before? How was it? I am considering on going, but don't know much about it.


----------



## garada3

Dobie said:


> I have had a standard view overlooking the parking lot, and a theme park view overlooking GCA, each very close to each other.  It depends on which side of the hall you are on.
> 
> Whether or not you think one is better depends on whether you are willing to trade convenience (to the pool, the lobby, restaurants, the parks) for a nice balcony view.



Thanks for the input.

After seeing a current DLH guest's "preferred premium" view of a plastic wrapped building, we have switched to the GC.

We have a DTD view - the long walk will help burn off the treats


----------



## Nonsuch

garada3 said:


> We have a DTD view - the long walk will help burn off the treats


The fire stairs will save lots of time going toward the Disneyland main gate


----------



## Dobie

Nonsuch said:


> The fire stairs will save lots of time going toward the Disneyland main gate



You know, the long walk _to_ Disneyland is not the problem.  It is the long walk _back_ that kills ya!


----------



## Disney Princess

franandaj said:


> I think most of us bought our points knowing that everything would be booked at 7 months.  Many owners live within driving distance so it makes it a very affordable trip, especially if you already own an AP, my points are all gone for 2010 UY and I've already started on using up 2011.



Yes, that is why we bought at the VGC - we wanted the 11 month window.  I just think many owners aren't renting out the points.  

Blackjackdelta - I hope that if you have to wait until the 7 month window, you will be able to get what you want.  Here's hoping!    And after making our May reservations for us and the in-laws, we don't have enough points to help you out - sorry!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Dobie said:


> You know, the long walk _to_ Disneyland is not the problem.  It is the long walk _back_ that kills ya!



Think you hit it right on the head!

The walk to the park always seemed to go much faster but at the end of the day, it was a different story.


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> Think you hit it right on the head!
> 
> The walk to the park always seemed to go much faster but at the end of the day, it was a different story.


 
We usually stay later in the evening to avoid the mass stampeed at a snails pace out the gates after the fireworks. 

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> We usually stay later in the evening to avoid the mass stampeed at a snails pace out the gates after the fireworks.
> 
> Jack



Thats exactly what we decided to do last year


----------



## blackjackdelta

Nonsuch said:


> The fire stairs will save lots of time going toward the Disneyland main gate


I really agree but never saw anyone on the stairs except a housekeeper.

Jack


----------



## CrazyDuck

blackjackdelta said:


> I really agree but never saw anyone on the stairs except a housekeeper.
> 
> Jack



I think you are talking about different stairs.  Using those firestairs from a villa wouldn't make sense!


----------



## DmaxHawk

CrazyDuck said:


> I think you are talking about different stairs.  Using those firestairs from a villa wouldn't make sense!



I think he means the ones on the North side of the hotel. Between rooms X447 and X449. Am i right Jack?


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> I think he means the ones on the North side of the hotel. Between rooms X447 and X449. Am i right Jack?


 I do not have the map infront of me but I think Sal right. Comes out in the area of the exit to DTD doors. They were always unlocked and took us to where we were staying.

Jack


----------



## CrazyDuck

blackjackdelta said:


> I do not have the map infront of me but I think Sal right. Comes out in the area of the exit to DTD doors. They were always unlocked and took us to where we were staying.
> 
> Jack



The stairs Sal is talking about lead from the rooms through a fire exit that dumps people out near La Brea Bakery.  They are only one way so you can not get back into the room using them.  They are also probably the farthest point away from the Villas where you (Jack) stay.  It would make no sense for you to use them.


----------



## blackjackdelta

CrazyDuck said:


> The stairs Sal is talking about lead from the rooms through a fire exit that dumps people out near La Brea Bakery. They are only one way so you can not get back into the room using them. They are also probably the farthest point away from the Villas where you (Jack) stay. It would make no sense for you to use them.


Maybe I got things screwed up. I was talking about a stay in the past where we had a DTD view and we were just a few feet from the fire stairs that would take us straight down to the exit doors.

Jack


----------



## CrazyDuck

blackjackdelta said:


> Maybe I got things screwed up. I was talking about a stay in the past where we had a DTD view and we were just a few feet from the fire stairs that would take us straight down to the exit doors.
> 
> Jack



Haha. We were talking about the same stairs... My bad!


----------



## franandaj

funatdisney said:


> SO you are going to the D23 Expo. I got a membership for xmas, but it hasn't arrived yet. Have you gone before? How was it? I am considering on going, but don't know much about it.



We went to the first Expo and if you are a Disney Fan it is sooooo worth it, one of the coolest Disney things that I have ever done in my life!  We're locals (Long Beach) and drove home each night, which was a total mistake.  We are staying at the Hilton this year so that we don't have to spend time going home and dealing with D-T-D occurences, we'll get a cat sitter and just treat it like a vacation.  There is so much going on, it's worth every moment to stay there!


----------



## nunzia

funatdisney said:


> Well I am encouraged and will see what happens. The studios are very hard to get and would expect the 11 month booking definitely would give the member an advantage. I was able to book a studio for the 4th of July weekend last week, but it was purely luck. It had just been canceled and I happened to be inquiring. We, for the most part usually book a one bedroom. Just so happens that I have three studios bookings this year. One for one night next month, one for July (two nights) and the other for August (one night). Highly unusual for us. In fact the first time we will stay in a studio will be next month.
> 
> You will love the one bedroom. We cook when we vacation and I just love the lay out of the kitchen table. Feels like a real family home.
> 
> *SO you are going to the D23 Expo. I got a membership for xmas, but it hasn't arrived yet. Have you gone before? How was it? I am considering on going, but don't know much about it*.



I went with a friend in 09 and it was an amazing experience...all booked for this year, staying at Jolly Roger for the actual event days and at the Grand for some time after. I really think any Disney fan would just love the Expo. So many great experiences, no matter what area your Disney interest lies in.


----------



## funatdisney

nunzia said:


> I went with a friend in 09 and it was an amazing experience...all booked for this year, staying at Jolly Roger for the actual event days and at the Grand for some time after. I really think any Disney fan would just love the Expo. So many great experiences, no matter what area your Disney interest lies in.



I have done some searching for hotel rates (I don't have anymore points, besides I keep reading that it would be easier at a hotel closer to the convention center). So I am seriously considering on going. I think my biggest obstacle is DH. I am already going to Tenn next month for a horse event. I think he will be ok with it. I just got to time it right .


----------



## blackjackdelta

Just letting everyone know that I did get my reservations for the 1 bedroom GCV for the 1st week in August. So this pseudo-DVC person is now set. I wonder what it will be like in 2012 due to the popularity.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Just letting everyone know that I did get my reservations for the 1 bedroom GCV for the 1st week in August. So this pseudo-DVC person is now set. *I wonder what it will be like in 2012 due to the popularity.*
> 
> Jack




Better start looking now!


----------



## Yukonjack

blackjackdelta said:


> Just letting everyone know that I did get my reservations for the 1 bedroom GCV for the 1st week in August. So this pseudo-DVC person is now set. I wonder what it will be like in 2012 due to the popularity.
> 
> Jack



Great news Jack!  I am looking forward to our first visit as pseudo-DVC folks (a.k.a. DVC Pals)!  Let us know what you think of the one bedroom room.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Yukonjack said:


> Great news Jack! I am looking forward to our first visit as pseudo-DVC folks (a.k.a. DVC Pals)! Let us know what you think of the one bedroom room.


 
We stayed in a one bedroom last year. Can not beat the washer and drier if you are staying more than a couple days. Lots of space. We had Vons deliver, just perfect. We had a great park view, not a bad walk. The beds were wonderful and the tub got used alot. We are trying never to stay someplace else. Here is what the view was like..








Jack


----------



## pinner33

wow looks great Jack we will be there in a week and a half in a one bedroom for the first time hope we have a great view like this.We stayed in the grand cali last year and got a free upgrade to a park view and loved it and ended up buying into dvc so we could stay every year


----------



## meg8182000

blackjackdelta said:


> We stayed in a one bedroom last year. Can not beat the washer and drier if you are staying more than a couple days. Lots of space. We had Vons deliver, just perfect. We had a great park view, not a bad walk. The beds were wonderful and the tub got used alot. We are trying never to stay someplace else. Here is what the view was like..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack - so glad that it worked out and you were able to get your reservation for August. 

I was wondering if you remember what the room number of your room was from last year? Might want to add that to my request as a wish room.  I mean it doesn't hurt to ask right? 

Mary


----------



## blackjackdelta

meg8182000 said:


> Hi Jack - so glad that it worked out and you were able to get your reservation for August.
> 
> I was wondering if you remember what the room number of your room was from last year? Might want to add that to my request as a wish room.  I mean it doesn't hurt to ask right?
> 
> Mary


 
The room number was 3558, it was to the left as you get out of the elevators and about half way down the hall. I have attached a photo what WOC looked like from our room.





Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

blackjackdelta said:


> The room number was 3558...


That would be 3508


----------



## blackjackdelta

Nonsuch said:


> That would be 3508


 
I asked the wife and that is what she said, so you are probably correct.

Thanks

Jack


----------



## meg8182000

blackjackdelta said:


> The room number was 3558, it was to the left as you get out of the elevators and about half way down the hall. I have attached a photo what WOC looked like from our room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack - that looks like it was a great room (3508).


----------



## meg8182000

funatdisney said:


> I have done some searching for hotel rates (I don't have anymore points, besides I keep reading that it would be easier at a hotel closer to the convention center). So I am seriously considering on going. I think my biggest obstacle is DH. I am already going to Tenn next month for a horse event. I think he will be ok with it. I just got to time it right .



I'm glad that some others who actually went to the 09 Expo have come in and given you some advise as I didn't go to the last one. I'm real excited about this year's though. I'm using points to stay at the GCV for a few days prior to the Expo and then moving over to the Hilton for the days at the Expo. The Hilton is right next to the convention center so very convenient.


----------



## Nonsuch

blackjackdelta said:


> I asked the wife and that is what she said, so you are probably correct.




I have posted these pdf files before, but in case anyone has missed them:
VGC floorplan (6 pages)
VGC floorplan (1 page)


----------



## Yukonjack

blackjackdelta said:


> I asked the wife and that is what she said, so you are probably correct.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jack



Anyone know whether there is a studio with a great view like that?  We are checking in early on our first day and I would like to be ready with my requests for room location (knowing that it is far from guaranteed).


----------



## blackjackdelta

Yukonjack said:


> Anyone know whether there is a studio with a great view like that? We are checking in early on our first day and I would like to be ready with my requests for room location (knowing that it is far from guaranteed).


 
Look at the maps that nonsuch posted, we were in 3508(1 bedroom) the smaller blocks on the map are the studios. i think you can reference from there.

Jack


----------



## funatdisney

Nonsuch said:


> I have posted these pdf files before, but in case anyone has missed them:
> VGC floorplan (6 pages)
> VGC floorplan (1 page)



Thank you, Nonsuch. Do you mind if I save it to refer to later?


----------



## gweeptrish

I apologize if this is answered else.  I've searched the forum using every term I can think on and not found an answer.

Does the Grand Californian have advance on-line checkin?


----------



## funatdisney

meg8182000 said:


> I'm glad that some others who actually went to the 09 Expo have come in and given you some advise as I didn't go to the last one. I'm real excited about this year's though. I'm using points to stay at the GCV for a few days prior to the Expo and then moving over to the Hilton  for the days at the Expo. The Hilton is right next to the convention center so very convenient.



Well DH didn't have a problem with it, so I am going!I have narrowed down to two choices: the Hilton or the Marriot. I am going to decide today so I can book a room. I will also buy my ticket.


----------



## Nonsuch

Yukonjack said:


> Anyone know whether there is a studio with a great view like that?  We are checking in early on our first day and I would like to be ready with my requests for room location (knowing that it is far from guaranteed).


The studios are attached to the 1 bedroom villas, so they share a similar view.  I would avoid villas x510, since the view is partially blocked.
6504 would be my first choice.





You might want to email DVC Member Services with your room request.
Give them a list:  6504. 5504, 4504, 3504, 2520, 2504, 5510, 4510, 3510, 2510

I think early checkin helps get a better room, but make it clear to registration that you are willing to wait for a better view.


----------



## blackjackdelta

gweeptrish said:


> I apologize if this is answered else. I've searched the forum using every term I can think on and not found an answer.
> 
> Does the Grand Californian have advance on-line checkin?


 
Not that I have heard of, but I did hear that you can check in via phone on the day of arrival but not before. Really have not been able to validate that though.

Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

funatdisney said:


> Thank you, Nonsuch. Do you mind if I save it to refer to later?


Of course, you may save the files.
I made them to be shared


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you, nonsuch! They are well done and easy to read. They will come in handy for future visits, which I plan on many many more to come.


----------



## Snurk71

We haven't been to the GC since they finished VGC.  Looking at Nonsuch's floor layout, did they add a bunch of cash rooms to the VGC wing/building too?

We're in a dedicated 2BR in March.  It looks like 3522 would rock!!


----------



## franandaj

Yukonjack said:


> Anyone know whether there is a studio with a great view like that?  We are checking in early on our first day and I would like to be ready with my requests for room location (knowing that it is far from guaranteed).



The standard request is Park View, high floor.  If you request a specific room number, it might not be available when you check in.  Any studio ending in 04 above the third floor has a pretty good view.  All the rooms on that side of the building besides the first two floors are great!


----------



## alieila

momjkm said:


> I am a WDW nut and the Wilderness Lodge is my 1st choice resort.  Has anyone stayed at both the WL and the GC and how do they compare? Going in July... feel like I would be cheating on WL if I stayed at GC lol...
> Jill



We are WL freaks and I've booked the GCH! So I can report back in March for you! 

*To all:*

Hubby's 50th Birthday, it's a surprise trip to DL (technically a few days early from it)! I got just a Standard View (Concierge Service), spoiled by WDW WL CL that I had to get this as well!  Question, I want this to be a Spectacular trip! So does a CM contact us when you reserve Concierge? I see Mixed reviews on this!  Trying to figure out what else I need to do! Last time we were at DL was on Nov 2009 (I know it's on my signature).  When I have WL CL I was able to email back and forth with the CL people to make it special for me and my family, but don't see this option for GCH.  I'm looking forward to seeing the shock on hubby's face when he realizes what I booked on his birthday! (Luckily he doesn't know I go on these message boards!) 

Is there anything else I should plan for the 50th? 

It's great to see that people got in early for the Concierge, as we are landing around 9AM in Orange County.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

alieila said:


> We are WL freaks and I've booked the GCH! So I can report back in March for you!
> 
> *To all:*
> 
> Hubby's 50th Birthday, it's a surprise trip to DL (technically a few days early from it)! I got just a Standard View (Concierge Service), spoiled by WDW WL CL that I had to get this as well!  Question, I want this to be a Spectacular trip! So does a CM contact us when you reserve Concierge? I see Mixed reviews on this!  Trying to figure out what else I need to do! Last time we were at DL was on Nov 2009 (I know it's on my signature).  When I have WL CL I was able to email back and forth with the CL people to make it special for me and my family, but don't see this option for GCH.  I'm looking forward to seeing the shock on hubby's face when he realizes what I booked on his birthday! (Luckily he doesn't know I go on these message boards!)
> 
> Is there anything else I should plan for the 50th?
> 
> It's great to see that people got in early for the Concierge, as we are landing around 9AM in Orange County.



DL concierge doesn't seem to offer the services ahead of time like WDW.  You won't be contacted by a CM.  That said, we love the GCH concierge lounge.  You will be able to access the lounge as soon as you check in, even if your room isn't ready.  Most likely someone will walk you from the front desk up to the lounge to introduce you to the lounge CMs.


----------



## Nonsuch

Snurk71 said:


> ...Looking at Nonsuch's floor layout, did they add a bunch of cash rooms to the VGC wing/building too?


200 regular hotel rooms were added as part of the VGC expansion, a few of those rooms are in the VGC wing (x503, 1511,1513).
Some of the new hotels rooms are very close to Goofy's Sky School (Mulholland Madness) -- the coaster could fly off the track and land in a hotel balcony 



Snurk71 said:


> We're in a dedicated 2BR in March.  It looks like 3522 would rock!!


3522 should be a great room 
Some large trees were planted in the narrow path next to the park fence, so there could be some partial obstruction.  Of course a 2 bedroom has 2 balconies and a large window, there will be a great view


----------



## blackjackdelta

This is a repost, and I am sure every knows that while you have reservations at the 3 resort hotels you can use vacation planning to make most of your reservations.

*Vacation Planning Office
*1-714/300-7520 (for guests staying at the Disneyland Resort Hotels)
Or email them at vacationplanning@disneyonline.com 


They have been life savers and they do the work and send you an itinerary.

Jack


----------



## alieila

boiseflyfisher said:


> DL concierge doesn't seem to offer the services ahead of time like WDW.  You won't be contacted by a CM.  That said, we love the GCH concierge lounge.  You will be able to access the lounge as soon as you check in, even if your room isn't ready.  Most likely someone will walk you from the front desk up to the lounge to introduce you to the lounge CMs.



Yeah, we were really spoiled by WDW WL CMs that I figured I'd try GCH! We are taking the Motor Coach in from SNA, has anyone taken this?  I'm worried that the bus would state which hotel we are going to and really want to keep it a secret till we get to the Hotel, as well, I don't want to wait in the "General Line" can't I just go up to the Bell hop to get to the Concierge Level like we did at the WDW WL?


----------



## Nonsuch

alieila said:


> ...So does a CM contact us when you reserve Concierge?.


It's been a few years since I booked concierge, but I have never been contacted.  You should call Disney Dining (or vacation planning) to book dinner every night.  Make sure to book premium dining for WOC.



alieila said:


> It's great to see that people got in early for the Concierge, as we are landing around 9AM in Orange County.


Mountain View to Orange County is a a short flight (I always drive).
Concierge has a dedicated registration desk on the 6th floor, I think the car entry gate contacts concierge so someone will meet you at your car (or taxi).  If this does not happen, go straight to the 6th floor to checkin (skip the line in the lobby).


----------



## alieila

I was debating the drive but that would cut into our park time!  so it was best to fly! I have his boss stating we are heading to Oregon at 7AM to look at a new truck for the fleet! And have him take us 15 miles to SJC act like he's parking the car and dropping us off! And then he'll see by the time we arrive to the gate were we are going to!  just hope that the bus doesn't state which hotel we are going to on the bus!  he's gonna trip! He stated last time he wanted to stay at the hotel and well we are!


----------



## Nonsuch

alieila said:


> ...just hope that the bus doesn't state which hotel we are going to on the bus!  he's gonna trip! He stated last time he wanted to stay at the hotel and well we are!


You are going all out, so why not hire a limo?
Airport shuttles often go to multiple hotels, and you don't want to tour all those "hobo" hotels


----------



## kikiq

Nonsuch said:


> Mountain View to Orange County is a a short flight (I always drive).
> Concierge has a dedicated registration desk on the 6th floor, I think the car entry gate contacts concierge so someone will meet you at your car (or taxi).  If this does not happen, go straight to the 6th floor to checkin (skip the line in the lobby).



Mountain View, California...really?  That's my hometown!!!  My dad still lives there.  

We've stayed a few times concierge before we bought DVC.  The first time, they met us at the front door which completely took my DH aback.  Then when we checked in upstairs, they had birthday balloons for me and our room had a card from the Fab 5.  Now after that, it's been a mixed bag as far as checking in, sometimes upstairs, one time down stairs.  BUT the CL staff is wonderful.  They remembered what we liked to drink and what snack was my DH's favorite.  He had work to do, so during the day while I played in the park, he spend out over several tables in the lounge.  And being the only one in there in the middle of the day, they catered to him. You need to contact the hotel and tell them that you are surprising your husband for his 50th bday.  Would love to see his face when he figures it out.


----------



## alieila

Nonsuch said:


> You are going all out, so why not hire a limo?
> Airport shuttles often go to multiple hotels, and you don't want to tour all those "hobo" hotels



Oh.. that is right.. I forgot it would go to multiple hotels!  If need be I'll grab the limo..


----------



## alieila

Yep, we are a few blocks from Google! Yeah, I emailed and let them know it's his 50th, so we will see! Thank you for sharing your story of your birthday! The 50th is a BIG birthday to celebrate.. Just hope we get a chance to celebrate it Good! 

I remember how well we ate with the Concierge with Wilderness Lodge CL that I don't think we would need any special dinners!  Just have the white wine ready!


----------



## funatdisney

Time for a picture:


----------



## DmaxHawk

funatdisney said:


> Time for a picture:



Great picture!


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you, Sal.


----------



## Canadianfamily

We have our first stay at the GC in about 3 weeks and are trying to figure out the best way to the hotel from LAX. We would prefer private transportation, does anyone know how much a taxi would be from LAX to GC? I have a few quotes for other companies but haven't found much about cabbing.
Thanks!


----------



## PoohNFriends

Nonsuch said:


> Of course, you may save the files.
> I made them to be shared



Thanks Nonsuch for sharing.  I added it to my Disney Info folder along with the list of 1-bedrooms that you prefer (from the VGC thread).  Hoping with some pixie dust and patience that we get a decent room view on our 1st trip to DL and our VGC home.


----------



## kikiq

alieila said:


> Yep, we are a few blocks from Google! Yeah, I emailed and let them know it's his 50th, so we will see! Thank you for sharing your story of your birthday! The 50th is a BIG birthday to celebrate.. Just hope we get a chance to celebrate it Good!
> 
> I remember how well we ate with the Concierge with Wilderness Lodge CL that I don't think we would need any special dinners!  Just have the white wine ready!



So let's hope that your room looks something like this when you open the door...






Sorry the picture is a little blurry, was trying to take a picture before we messed up the room with "stuff" and we were in a hurrying to get to dinner.
The silver balloons are the ones they gave me when we checked in.  Oh and don't forget the birthday pin<G>


----------



## nunzia

blackjackdelta said:


> This is a repost, and I am sure every knows that while you have reservations at the 3 resort hotels you can use vacation planning to make most of your reservations.
> 
> *Vacation Planning Office
> *1-714/300-7520 (for guests staying at the Disneyland Resort Hotels)
> Or email them at vacationplanning@disneyonline.com
> 
> 
> They have been life savers and they do the work and send you an itinerary.
> 
> Jack



They had indeed been helpful in the past, but this past time I had several issues with them, plus the people that answered the phone each time I've called had conflciting info and messed up on both reservations I finally made through them..so..just a word of caution..have they farmed some of these positions out to call centers or something? I posted my experiences somewhere but don't remember where.
PS.. I had also stated when I booked that all the kids were first timers but there was no packet of pictures or anything for them like there was last time I took a group of newbies..They did, however, get a couple pictures and and a certificate when they spent some time coloring with a CM in the lobby.


----------



## blackjackdelta

nunzia said:


> They had indeed been helpful in the past, but this past time I had several issues with them, plus the people that answered the phone each time I've called had conflciting info and messed up on both reservations I finally made through them..so..just a word of caution..have they farmed some of these positions out to call centers or something? I posted my experiences somewhere but don't remember where.
> PS.. I had also stated when I booked that all the kids were first timers but there was no packet of pictures or anything for them like there was last time I took a group of newbies..They did, however, get a couple pictures and and a certificate when they spent some time coloring with a CM in the lobby.


 
We have used them the last couple 3 years and never had a problem even after multiple changes to the itinerary.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

Last night I booked a room for March during Spring Break. Three of my friends and myself will be heading down for 8 nights. I was able to secure a Concierge level premium view room. 
The room code is CH C4. Lets see if we can crack the code.


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> Last night I booked a room for March during Spring Break. Three of my friends and myself will be heading down for 8 nights. I was able to secure a Concierge level premium view room.
> The room code is CH C4. Lets see if we can crack the code.


 
Leaving the girlfriend at home this time Sal.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Leaving the girlfriend at home this time Sal.
> 
> Jack



She broke up with me on mothers day 2010. Turns out she wasn't the person I thought she was. But should I find a new one by the time we leave, my truck seats 5


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> She broke up with me on mothers day 2010. Turns out she wasn't the person I thought she was. But should I find a new one by the time we leave, my truck seats 5


 
Sorry to hear that buddy, but do not dispair, I have been married 5 times, looks like you are learning faster than I.

Jack


----------



## sierranevada

blackjackdelta said:


> We have used them the last couple 3 years and never had a problem even after multiple changes to the itinerary.
> 
> Jack



So have we and I go several times a year.  I do always use the same person - we have been corresponding by email for several years and I just start by request with her.

Sorry they messed up with you, nunzia.


----------



## blackjackdelta

sierranevada said:


> So have we and I go several times a year. I do always use the same person - we have been corresponding by email for several years and I just start by request with her.
> 
> Sorry they messed up with you, nunzia.


 
I will also use the same person this year if she is still there.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Sorry to hear that buddy, but do not dispair, I have been married 5 times, looks like you are learning faster than I.
> 
> Jack



 No worries brother. They come and go in time. Thanks though. Preciate it.
Sounds like you found a great one and im happy for ya


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> I will also use the same person this year if she is still there.
> 
> Jack



Jack, what do use them for? Might get some ideas for this trip.


----------



## nunzia

DmaxHawk said:


> She broke up with me on mothers day 2010. Turns out she wasn't the person I thought she was. But should I find a new one by the time we leave, my truck seats 5



I'm sorry about that Sal.


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> I'm sorry about that Sal.



Don't be  I'm a better man because of it. Thanks for the gesture


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> Jack, what do use them for? Might get some ideas for this trip.


 
Everything that has to have a reservation. BB, F, all the sit downs and anything else I want to do that requires a reservation. They send you an email with dates, times, etc.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Everything that has to have a reservation. BB, F, all the sit downs and anything else I want to do that requires a reservation. They send you an email with dates, times, etc.
> 
> Jack



I see, who do you usually deal with?


----------



## funatdisney

Jack, would it be possible for you to PM me the contact person you request from Vacation Planning Office? I am planning a get way for DH and myself and I sure could use the help.

*Sal*,
 I am sure there is someone better for you wanting to meet your wonderful self .


----------



## blackjackdelta

funatdisney said:


> Jack, would it be possible for you to PM me the contact person you request from Vacation Planning Office? I am planning a get way for DH and myself and I sure could use the help.
> 
> *Sal*,
> I am sure there is someone better for you wanting to meet your wonderful self .


 
I will look for her email tonight and PM you. You can also email directly if you wish to go that way.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> I see, who do you usually deal with?


 
I will hopefully send you the info tonight.

Jack


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks Jack. You are the best!


----------



## blackjackdelta

funatdisney said:


> Jack, would it be possible for you to PM me the contact person you request from Vacation Planning Office? I am planning a get way for DH and myself and I sure could use the help.
> 
> *Sal*,
> I am sure there is someone better for you wanting to meet your wonderful self .


 

PM sent


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> I see, who do you usually deal with?


 

PM sent


----------



## Davids-Coco

Jack, would it be possible to request that name as well? I'd appreciate it. We have had some bad luck in the past.


----------



## DmaxHawk

funatdisney said:


> Jack, would it be possible for you to PM me the contact person you request from Vacation Planning Office? I am planning a get way for DH and myself and I sure could use the help.
> 
> *Sal*,
> I am sure there is someone better for you wanting to meet your wonderful self .



Thanks Liza, I really appreciate it 





blackjackdelta said:


> PM sent



Thank you Jack!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Davids-Coco said:


> Jack, would it be possible to request that name as well? I'd appreciate it. We have had some bad luck in the past.


 

PM sent

Jack


----------



## KCmike

Ok I'm confused.  I know that DLH is getting rennovations and a new pool area but on msn.com they are showing all the new travel things for Disney and they said that GCH is remodeling and adding a new restaurant, pool, and rooms.  I was like what??  I thought maybe they were talking about DLH and just messed up but two clicks later (of the 13 different offerings) they showed the DLH changes upcoming.  So what gives?  Did I miss something?

Here is the web link.
http://www.bing.com/travel/content/...Grand+Californian+Gets+a+Makeover&FORM=TRSSPG


----------



## blackjackdelta

Nope, you did not miss anything Mike, it is the wonderful reporting that the networks do. I saw something similiar and was wondering who was on meth.

Jack


----------



## KCmike

They said it should be completed by 2012.  Here is what was written in the short blurb.

New in Disney Travel: Grand Californian Gets a Makeover
Disneys Grand Californian Hotel & Spa in Anaheim, Calif. is undergoing a renovation that will include a new restaurant, pool and guest rooms. The Fairy Tale Suite, a 750-square-foot retreat for couples, will overlook Disneyland through floor-to-ceiling windows. Guests to the Fairy Tale Suite will be welcomed by pixie dust and the appearance of Tinker Bell. Resort renovations are scheduled for completion in 2012.


----------



## blackjackdelta

KCmike said:


> They said it should be completed by 2012. Here is what was written in the short blurb.
> 
> New in Disney Travel: Grand Californian Gets a Makeover
> Disneys Grand Californian Hotel & Spa in Anaheim, Calif. is undergoing a renovation that will include a new restaurant, pool and guest rooms. The Fairy Tale Suite, a 750-square-foot retreat for couples, will overlook Disneyland through floor-to-ceiling windows. Guests to the Fairy Tale Suite will be welcomed by pixie dust and the appearance of Tinker Bell. Resort renovations are scheduled for completion in 2012.


----------



## DmaxHawk

KCmike said:


> They said it should be completed by 2012.  Here is what was written in the short blurb.
> 
> New in Disney Travel: Grand Californian Gets a Makeover
> Disneys Grand Californian Hotel & Spa in Anaheim, Calif. is undergoing a renovation that will include a new restaurant, pool and guest rooms. The Fairy Tale Suite, a 750-square-foot retreat for couples, *will overlook Disneyland* through floor-to-ceiling windows. Guests to the Fairy Tale Suite will be welcomed by pixie dust and the appearance of Tinker Bell. Resort renovations are scheduled for completion in 2012.



It says it will overlook Disneyland, not California Adventure. So I'm guessing they mean the DLH. Also, the name "Fairy Tale Suite" is more congruous with the Disneyland Hotel theme. Suite names at the GCH seem more outdoorsy and rustic (El Capitan, *Mt. Whitney*, Arcadian Vice, *Arroyo*, and Artisan).


----------



## alieila

Thanks for the pictures! They quoted the following to me: 

Mickey and Pals Big Birthday Bash - $395 (tax included)
Imagine stepping into your Disneyland Resort Hotel room and discovering that Mickey Mouse and the gang have left you a special, birthday surprise! All around the room, large, colorful package have your name personalized on them from Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse, Goofy, Donald Duck & Pluto. These presents create a festive environment especially for you! On the wall hangs a bright, Birthday banner as well as splashy, colorful decorations & balloons. Be sure to take a peek around, youll find Tinker Bells shadow... Shes come by to sprinkle Pixie Dust! Theres even an autograph book on the table, signed to you by Mickey Mouse himself. All of this is for you to enjoy while you visit, but every piece is meant for you to take home and continue to enjoy!

Is that what you have there? 

Alice



kikiq said:


> So let's hope that your room looks something like this when you open the door...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the picture is a little blurry, was trying to take a picture before we messed up the room with "stuff" and we were in a hurrying to get to dinner.
> The silver balloons are the ones they gave me when we checked in.  Oh and don't forget the birthday pin<G>


----------



## alieila

They state they start with the Disney hotels first than the "family" ones after! So I'm fine with the bus! 

From the vacation department: 

The Disneyland Express Bus picks up at airport starting at 7am and every hour. It drops guests off at the 3 Disneyland Resort hotels first and then all Anaheim area hotels.



Nonsuch said:


> You are going all out, so why not hire a limo?
> Airport shuttles often go to multiple hotels, and you don't want to tour all those "hobo" hotels


----------



## KCmike

DmaxHawk said:


> It says it will overlook Disneyland, not California Adventure. So I'm guessing they mean the DLH. Also, the name "Fairy Tale Suite" is more congruous with the Disneyland Hotel theme. Suite names at the GCH seem more outdoorsy and rustic (El Capitan, *Mt. Whitney*, Arcadian Vice, *Arroyo*, and Artisan).



Yeah thats what I was thinking but then two slides later they start talking about DLH.  I think your right though.  Where would they put a new pool at GCH anyway?  I think though that they need a food court of some kind between all the hotels.  Whitewater is too small.


----------



## DmaxHawk

KCmike said:


> Yeah thats what I was thinking but then two slides later they start talking about DLH.  I think your right though.  Where would they put a new pool at GCH anyway?  I think though that they need a food court of some kind between all the hotels.  Whitewater is too small.



Just curious, what would be the benefit of having a food court over DTD? DTD is close enough to all the on-sites.


----------



## nunzia

KCmike said:


> They said it should be completed by 2012.  Here is what was written in the short blurb.
> 
> New in Disney Travel: Grand Californian Gets a Makeover
> Disneys Grand Californian Hotel & Spa in Anaheim, Calif. is undergoing a renovation that will include a new restaurant, pool and guest rooms. The Fairy Tale Suite, a 750-square-foot retreat for couples, will overlook Disneyland through floor-to-ceiling windows. Guests to the Fairy Tale Suite will be welcomed by pixie dust and the appearance of Tinker Bell. Resort renovations are scheduled for completion in 2012.



Wow..you have to love poor reporting.. it seems like every time I see a media thing about DLR something is wacky..this reminds me of an interview some big wig local anchor did with George K(insert long Greek name here), president of Disneyland, at the Destination D event. It was clear the guy knew nothing about the parks or their history..very odd interview. I would have much preferred Mr.K just speak to us than be interviewed.


----------



## garada3

Are there two wings of the hotel that have DTD view rooms?

Thanks!


----------



## 01spirit750

Yes, there are two wings of the GCH that face DTD. I call them the East and West wings.

The East wing is closer to Disneyland / DCA. This wing is right over the World of Disney Store in DTD.

The West wing is further away.


----------



## DmaxHawk

garada3 said:


> Are there two wings of the hotel that have DTD view rooms?
> 
> Thanks!



Note the Map below.



01spirit750 said:


> Yes, there are two wings of the GCH that face DTD. I call them the East and West wings.
> 
> The East wing is closer to Disneyland / DCA. This wing is right over the World of Disney Store in DTD.
> 
> The West wing is further away.



Exactly!

The Odd-numbered rooms (137, 139, 141, etc..) from 135 to 169 are on the west wing. These rooms as well as 419 to 451 (odds) on the East wing face DTD.


----------



## Canadianfamily

01spirit750 said:


> Yes, there are two wings of the GCH that face DTD. I call them the East and West wings.
> 
> The East wing is closer to Disneyland / DCA. This wing is right over the World of Disney Store in DTD.
> 
> The West wing is further away.



So if we have a DTD view for our upcoming trip (and our first stay at the GC!), should we request a specific side? I think we'd prefer being closer to the parks than the shopping so if I ask for the East wing will the front desk know what I'm talking about? 
TIA!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Canadianfamily said:


> So if we have a DTD view for our upcoming trip (and our first stay at the GC!), should we request a specific side? I think we'd prefer being closer to the parks than the shopping so if I ask for the East wing will the front desk know what I'm talking about?
> TIA!


 
The probably know but do not expect to get what you request.But allways request) So unless they have changed things, Rooms are assigned on arrival except I heard that you can check into the GCH via phone on the date of your arrival.

Jack


----------



## 01spirit750

We prefer the East wing. When we have resevered a DTD view we have always gotten the East wing.

Also the stairs are between rooms 448 and 450 and drop you out into DTD very close to the bag check. The stairs can be a hassle with a stroller but we still feel it is easier to carry the stroller down the stairs then to walk all the way back around thru the hotel and DTD.

Chris


----------



## franandaj

nunzia said:


> this reminds me of an interview some big wig local anchor did with George K(insert long Greek name here), president of Disneyland, at the Destination D event.



   That was Garth Kemp, he's a weatherman that dresses up like an elf at Christmastime!  The only place he is a big wig is in his own mind!    He's one of those "comic relief" type guys, not even a meteorologist, his playing dumb was part of his onstage persona.  Before he was on TV he was a "shock jock" on a Rock n Roll station, not as bad as Howard Stern, but still offensive.

But I know you mean, I wish they would have just let him (Geoge Greekname) talk to us instead of being prompted with stupid jokes.


----------



## Nonsuch

01spirit750 said:


> ...Also the stairs are between rooms 448 and 450 and drop you out into DTD very close to the bag check. The stairs can be a hassle with a stroller but we still feel it is easier to carry the stroller down the stairs then to walk all the way back around thru the hotel and DTD.


Video of the 3 minute walk from the 5th floor to the main gate 

Grand Californian Hotel room 5450


----------



## JosieGirl71

We have reservations with VGC and I'm wondering who we would e-mail our room requests to?  TIA!


----------



## Nonsuch

JosieGirl71 said:


> We have reservations with VGC and I'm wondering who we would e-mail our room requests to?  TIA!


Send your email to Member Services.  The address is in your Vacation Planner.
(I seem to recall DISboards does not want email address posted)


----------



## JosieGirl71

Nonsuch said:


> Send your email to Member Services.  The address is in your Vacation Planner.
> (I seem to recall DISboards does not want email address posted)



I'm using a friend's points to stay at VGC so I don't have a vacation planner.  Can you PM with the e-mail address?  It might be the one I have in my confirmation e-mail but I want to be sure.  Thank you!


----------



## blackjackdelta

JosieGirl71 said:


> I'm using a friend's points to stay at VGC so I don't have a vacation planner. Can you PM with the e-mail address? It might be the one I have in my confirmation e-mail but I want to be sure. Thank you!


 

Since you are using points your friend can do that for you.

Jack


----------



## Canadianfamily

blackjackdelta said:


> The probably know but do not expect to get what you request.But allways request) So unless they have changed things, Rooms are assigned on arrival except I heard that you can check into the GCH via phone on the date of your arrival.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack!


----------



## DmaxHawk




----------



## CrazyDuck

blackjackdelta said:


> The probably know but do not expect to get what you request.But allways request) So unless they have changed things, Rooms are assigned on arrival except I heard that you can check into the GCH via phone on the date of your arrival.
> 
> Jack





JosieGirl71 said:


> We have reservations with VGC and I'm wondering who we would e-mail our room requests to?  TIA!



Actually DVC rooms are assigned days in advance...  If you want to put in a request the DVC member has to let them know when making the reservation.


----------



## lulubelle

franandaj said:


> That was Garth Kemp, he's a weatherman that dresses up like an elf at Christmastime!  The only place he is a big wig is in his own mind!    He's one of those "comic relief" type guys, not even a meteorologist, his playing dumb was part of his onstage persona.  Before he was on TV he was a "shock jock" on a Rock n Roll station, not as bad as Howard Stern, but still offensive.



I agree Alison.  Garth's elf gig was way lame this year.  As usual.  I much prefer the folks at Channel 5 KTLA.  We like the Barbie (Marybeth) and Cher show as well as the early morning crew.  Is Mark Kriski ever coming back?  Last I heard (months ago) he was very ill with pneumonia.  

Sorry to hijack.  Great thread everyone.  Enjoy your stay(s) at The Grand!


----------



## Inkmahm

We are currently at GCH staying on the 5th floor right above the mono-rail.  Love the room! It is just a short walk down the hall to the elevator that takes us to the ground floor and another few steps to get to the entrance to California Adventure.  It is very convenient for going to CA but to get to Disneyland, we have to backtrack to the hotel exit that leads to Downtown Disney.  Does anyone know if there is a hotel exit closer to Downtown Disney than the official exit?


----------



## CrazyDuck

Inkmahm said:


> We are currently at GCH staying on the 5th floor right above the mono-rail.  Love the room! It is just a short walk down the hall to the elevator that takes us to the ground floor and another few steps to get to the entrance to California Adventure.  It is very convenient for going to CA but to get to Disneyland, we have to backtrack to the hotel exit that leads to Downtown Disney.  Does anyone know if there is a hotel exit closer to Downtown Disney than the official exit?



It depends on what wing of the hotel your monorail view room is in.  If you are the 51xx or 50xx rooms then your best bet will still be the regular exit.  But if your room number is 54xx or 53xx then look for the fire exit between 5447 and 5449 that empties out right near labrea bakery.  It is only one way so getting to DL is easy but you still gotta trek back to the room via the main entrances!


----------



## CrazyDuck

Oops... Double post!


----------



## franandaj

lulubelle said:


> I agree Alison.  Garth's elf gig was way lame this year.  As usual.  I much prefer the folks at Channel 5 KTLA.  We like the Barbie (Marybeth) and Cher show as well as the early morning crew.  Is Mark Kriski ever coming back?  Last I heard (months ago) he was very ill with pneumonia.
> 
> Sorry to hijack.  Great thread everyone.  Enjoy your stay(s) at The Grand!



Yeah sorry to hijack the thread, but I've been watching KTLA since Barbara and Carlos! I miss Mark, evidently this was a *serious *case of pneumonia, he is back home (as they reported today), he was supposed to be back in Jan, but obviously that changed.  I can relate because my spouse had a serious bout of pneumonia in 2008, it can be really bad!

For those of you who aren't local we're talking about local weather people, one of our local weathercasters (for almost 20 years on a morning news program) has been out for many months with a serious illness and while he is an opinionated bas****, we all still love him, plastic surgery and all!


----------



## Inkmahm

CrazyDuck said:


> It depends on what wing of the hotel your monorail view room is in.  If you are the 51xx or 50xx rooms then your best bet will still be the regular exit.  But if your room number is 54xx or 53xx then look for the fire exit between 5447 and 5449 that empties out right near labrea bakery.  It is only one way so getting to DL is easy but you still gotta trek back to the room via the main entrances!



Perfect!  Thank you for the info.  I figured there had to be some way to get out of here that got me closer to the park.  Even one way is better than no way.


----------



## aristocat65

blackjackdelta said:


> This is a repost, and I am sure every knows that while you have reservations at the 3 resort hotels you can use vacation planning to make most of your reservations.
> 
> *Vacation Planning Office
> *1-714/300-7520 (for guests staying at the Disneyland Resort Hotels)
> Or email them at vacationplanning@disneyonline.com
> 
> 
> They have been life savers and they do the work and send you an itinerary.
> 
> Jack



Thanks for the repost.  I had noticed the email address on my confirmation and had not thought much of it until now.  While our needs are pretty simple, we were able to get them to make 3 dinner reservations for us so I'm happy.   Saved me having to call and be on hold.

Only 2 weeks to go


----------



## DmaxHawk

*I am starting a collection of room views on the thread. If you have a room view you would like to share, please post up a pic along with the room number, the date, and the type of view under which the room is classified. My goal is to have a collection of room views so people can see if they like the view in that part of the hotel. This is difficult to do with just satellite and areal photographs. I will be re-posting this post later on so people who skipped over it will have a chance to see it.

Starting off, this is our room view from March 2010. Room 5220, classified as a theme park view.*


----------



## DmaxHawk

*Click on the room number to see that room's view​*
*Room View Breakdown*​*
Standard View Room:
Lose yourself in the enchanting romantic grandeur of a meticulously appointed room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era.

Woods/Garden/Courtyard View:
Gaze out your window at the natural splendor of the pine tree-filled Brisa Courtyard, enchanting Woods or Garden view and relax in a meticulously appointed room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era.

Partial Deluxe Downtown Disney® District View:
Lose yourself in the fun and energy of the Downtown Disney® District just outside your window, and relax in the comfort, luxury and meticulous craftsmanship of a remarkable room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era.

Deluxe View:
Compliment the timeless elegance of your meticulously appointed room with a partial view of the majestic Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa Redwood Pool, the excitement of Disney California Adventure Park or the fun and energy of the Downtown Disney District.

Premium View:
Complement the timeless elegance of your meticulously appointed room with a spectacular view of the dynamic energy of Disney California Adventure® Park.

Premium Downtown Disney® District View:
Lose yourself in the fun and energy of the Downtown Disney District just outside your window, and relax in the comfort, luxury and meticulous craftsmanship of a remarkable room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era.

Concierge Standard View:
Gaze out your window at the natural splendor of the pine tree-filled Brisa Courtyard and relax in a meticulously appointed room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era. Plus, enjoy the convenience and luxury of our exclusive concierge lounge and additional concierge amenities.

Premium View Concierge:
Compliment the timeless elegance of your meticulously appointed room with a spectacular view of the dynamic energy of Disney California Adventure® Park. Plus, enjoy the convenience and luxury of our exclusive concierge lounge and additional concierge amenities. ​**6504 Park View (Left)* *(Center)* *Right*
*6502 1 BR Villa March 2011*
*5518 Theme Park View Oct 2013*
*5502 1 BR Villa Dec 2010 "Park View" *
*5502 1 BR Villa Dec 2010 (fog)*
*5450 Sept 2010 "Park View"*
*5440 Sept 2012 "Park View"*
*5329 1 BR Suite March 2012* *Right* 
*5302 January 2011*
*5220 March 2010 "Park View"*
*5208 January 2010 "Pool View"*
*5207 1 BR Villa December 2010 "Pool View"*
*4510 January 2011 "Park View" *
*3508 1 BR Villa May 2010 "Park View"*
*4424 February 2012* *Left*
*3508 1BR Villa August 2010 "Park View"*
*3355 February 2011 "Park View" (Center)*  *(Left)* *(Right)*
*3340 "Standard View" August 2011 (Center)**(Left)*
*3105 "Standard View" June 2010*
*3010 "Pool View" Oct 2011 [URL="http://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac8/kimst22/IMG_0958.jpg"](Left) [/URL]*
*2228 Feb 2011 "Pool View"*
*2217 Feb 2011 "Standard View" (Center)** (Left) (Right)*


----------



## Canadianfamily

DmaxHawk said:


> *I am starting a collection of room views on the thread. If you have a room view you would like to share, please post up a pic along with the room number and the date. My goal is to have a collection of room views so people can see if they like the view in that part of the hotel. This is difficult to do with just satellite and areal photographs. I will be re-posting this post later on so people who skipped over it will have a chance to see it.
> 
> Starting off, this is our room view from March 2010. Room 5220*



Any chance you could list what type of a room view that is? We haven't stayed at the GC before but have booked a DTD view for our first trip. Which rooms would have such a view?


----------



## DmaxHawk

Canadianfamily said:


> Any chance you could list what type of a room view that is? We haven't stayed at the GC before but have booked a DTD view for our first trip. Which rooms would have such a view?



Good point. Ill edit the above post to include view type. The room was booked as a theme park view.

The rooms that have a DTD view are on the North Side of the hotel and have the odd-numbered rooms from X135-X167 (West Wing) and X419-X449 (East Wing)


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

I just wanted to join in and say hi  We are changing our PPH reservations for Dec to GCH!!! Sooo excited!!


----------



## Disney Princess

disneylovingfamily:4 said:


> I just wanted to join in and say hi  We are changing our PPH reservations for Dec to GCH!!! Sooo excited!!



Good for you!  I've heard the decorations at Christmas are just beautiful at the GCH.  Enjoy!


----------



## DmaxHawk

disneylovingfamily:4 said:


> I just wanted to join in and say hi  We are changing our PPH reservations for Dec to GCH!!! Sooo excited!!



Hello and welcome! Congrats on changing over!


----------



## nunzia

This is 4510, DVC Studio, theme park view..pretty well blocked as you can see

the d o o r






..and the piano player






and this is number not remembered but Jack had the same room so maybe he does..DVC 1 BR villa park view..before the big ugly came down


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> This is 4510, DVC Studio, theme park view..pretty well blocked as you can see
> 
> the d o o r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the piano player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is number not remembered but Jack had the same room so maybe he does..DVC 1 BR villa park view..before the big ugly came down




Thanks Nunzia, adding.  Do you have the date of the 4510 by any chance?


----------



## nunzia

DmaxHawk said:


> Thanks Nunzia, adding.  Do you have the date of the 4510 by any chance?



January 19-22..we just got back 
..and the other one, the 1 BR, was last May.


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> January 19-22..we just got back
> ..and the other one, the 1 BR, was last May.



Thanks, and would you happen to remember what floor it was and how close it was to the elevators? I'm trying to get the room number by the maps of the villa wing on the superthread.


----------



## Praise2Him

January 11, 2010
Room 5208
Pool View


----------



## DmaxHawk

Praise2Him said:


> January 11, 2010
> Room 5208
> Pool View



Thanks Lisa! Thats perfect! Adding.


----------



## PinkTink63

Does anyone have photos of their view from VGC?

I know there is a link on the first post of this thread, but there is only one on it! I know there has to be more photos somewhere!

Thanks!


----------



## blackjackdelta

nunzia said:


> This is 4510, DVC Studio, theme park view..pretty well blocked as you can see
> 
> the d o o r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the piano player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is number not remembered but Jack had the same room so maybe he does..DVC 1 BR villa park view..before the big ugly came down


 
3508 1 bedroom Villa


----------



## PinkTink63

disneyfan67 said:


> Here was the view I had from my room on my 2010 trip.



Do you know what room # this is?


----------



## blackjackdelta

Room 3508      Aug 15-21 2010


----------



## DmaxHawk

PinkTink63 said:


> Do you know what room # this is?



It looks like 6008


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Room 3508      Aug 17-21 2010



Thanks Jack, Adding.


----------



## PinkTink63

blackjackdelta said:


> Room 3508      Aug 15-21 2010



Thanks!  That is a great view!


----------



## disneyfan67

PinkTink63 said:


> Do you know what room # this is?




I wish I could remember the room number, but I do know it was across the hall or on the other side from the club level lounge. I should have wrote it down, sorry. Great view, but I found the room to be a little cramped for my taste.


----------



## CrazyDuck

disneyfan67 said:


> PinkTink63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what room # this is?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could remember the room number, but I do know it was across the hall or on the other side from the club level lounge. I should have wrote it down, sorry. Great view, but I found the room to be a little cramped for my taste.
Click to expand...


Based on the views and the number of balconies, it looks like it is 6009!


----------



## funatdisney

Sal, I have one for you, hopefully.  We have never had a room on the 6th floor, so I think we were on the 5th floor. I have got to start writing my room numbers down. Use whichever shot you like.

Room 5507 Pool View one bedroom villa Dec 2010


----------



## DmaxHawk

funatdisney said:


> Sal, I have one for you, hopefully.  We have never had a room on the 6th floor, so I think we were on the 5th floor. I have got to start writing my room numbers down. Use whichever shot you like.
> 
> Room 5507 Pool View one bedroom villa Dec 2010



Thank you! Adding!


----------



## DmaxHawk

CrazyDuck said:


> Based on the views and the number of balconies, it looks like it is 6009!



That's what I thought but it looks like there is another balcony in the shadows, that's why i said 6008


----------



## DmaxHawk

PinkTink63 said:


> Do you know what room # this is?



Confirmed 6008 and added thanks to Liza's pic


----------



## Nonsuch

5502 one bedroom villa, 7 Dec 2010, morning before the park opens.
The photo was shot through the window, to accurately represent the view.


----------



## Nonsuch

5450 park view room, 17 Sept 2010, above World of Disney facing the park.
This is the last regular hotel room at the end of the wing, the adjacent room is a suite.
The dark edge at the top of the photo is an overhanging roof.
The dark edge at the bottom of the photo is the balcony railing.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Thanks Nonsuch! Just added both of them


----------



## funatdisney

DmaxHawk said:


> Thank you! Adding!



You're welcome. Happy to contribute.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

funatdisney said:


> You're welcome. Happy to contribute.



Is 5450 the closest room to the fire escape (aka secret pathway) then?


----------



## DmaxHawk

Lynzer Torte said:


> Is 5450 the closest room to the fire escape (aka secret pathway) then?



The secret exit is between X447 and X449


----------



## Lynzer Torte

DmaxHawk said:


> The secret exit is between X447 and X449



Ok- so they were dang close!


----------



## Nonsuch

DmaxHawk said:


> The secret exit is between X447 and X449


The exit is between X448 and X450 on the park side of the hotel, not the DTD side.


----------



## CrazyDuck

It must zig zag between floors because It was on the DTD side when we stayed in that wing on the 3rd floor.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Nonsuch said:


> The exit is between X448 and X450 on the park side of the hotel, not the DTD side.





CrazyDuck said:


> It must zig zag between floors because It was on the DTD side when we stayed in that wing on the 3rd floor.




Interesting. I'll have to check how it is in March.


----------



## emum

Just thought I'd swing by this thread... we've been home from our month long vacation with Disney for just over a week now. So many highpoints (with a few less than stellar moments, primarily relating to crowd numbers).

We LOVED the GCH, tho'. I was a little disappointed with our suite position at first - we were overlooking the monorail. That was until our first night in..... we had a teriffic view of the fireworks. We were offered a concierge upgrade which we snaffled - a bargain for a family of six.

We ended up buying into DVC on the cruise, so I'm thrilled we'll be able to stay in the villas (having been to both WDW and DL now, I can say that we love DL - we'll always return there).

I'll have some photos to post over the following days (when I get the time - jsut started a new job yesterday).

Cheers,
Sally


----------



## DmaxHawk

emum said:


> Just thought I'd swing by this thread... we've been home from our month long vacation with Disney for just over a week now. So many highpoints (with a few less than stellar moments, primarily relating to crowd numbers).
> 
> We LOVED the GCH, tho'. I was a little disappointed with our suite position at first - we were overlooking the monorail. That was until our first night in..... we had a teriffic view of the fireworks. We were offered a concierge upgrade which we snaffled - a bargain for a family of six.
> 
> We ended up buying into DVC on the cruise, so I'm thrilled we'll be able to stay in the villas (having been to both WDW and DL now, I can say that we love DL - we'll always return there).
> 
> I'll have some photos to post over the following days (when I get the time - jsut started a new job yesterday).
> 
> Cheers,
> Sally



Glad the room worked out for you and congrats on the DVC purchase!

Looking forward to pics you have! Good luck on the job


----------



## Aust

Here's the view from our room in January - 5302 (free upgrade from standard room booked at the 35% off rate!)


----------



## funatdisney

I love this view, Aust. What a great view to have while sipping my morning coffee.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Aust said:


> Here's the view from our room in January - 5302 (free upgrade from standard room booked at the 35% off rate!)



Thanks Aust added! Do you remember under what view this is classified?


----------



## Renee70

Hi everyone - what a great thread - I've learned SO much!

We just booked our first trip (EVER to a Disney resort!) to Disneyland, staying at the Grand Californian Hotel - concierge level the last week of March!  We're SO excited!

If anyone could help - please tell me how to maximize our stay at this level (we've never stayed concierge before) and not sure what we should be asking for, expecting, wanting!  Especially since we've never even been to Disney before.   There will be 3 adults and 1 child who is 6 yrs old.

Does the concierge level rooms (I believe it's the 6th floor??) automatically come with a view?  I've read conflicting reports...??

The resort looks beautiful and we look forward to some down time at the pool.  Is it true we could use all 3 resort pools because we're staying at one of them?

I promise to take lots of pictures and will start a pre trip report soon.  We're driving 30 plus hrs to get to DL - and hope to do lots of journalling!  (Yes, we love and prefer road trips over flying - we're an odd sort!  LOL)

Thanks in advance for any replies... now off to find out how to create a nice signature!

Renee D


----------



## blackjackdelta

Renee70 said:


> Hi everyone - what a great thread - I've learned SO much!
> 
> We just booked our first trip (EVER to a Disney resort!) to Disneyland, staying at the Grand Californian Hotel - concierge level the last week of March! We're SO excited!
> 
> If anyone could help - please tell me how to maximize our stay at this level (we've never stayed concierge before) and not sure what we should be asking for, expecting, wanting! Especially since we've never even been to Disney before. There will be 3 adults and 1 child who is 6 yrs old.
> 
> Does the concierge level rooms (I believe it's the 6th floor??) automatically come with a view? I've read conflicting reports...??
> 
> The resort looks beautiful and we look forward to some down time at the pool. Is it true we could use all 3 resort pools because we're staying at one of them?
> 
> I promise to take lots of pictures and will start a pre trip report soon. We're driving 30 plus hrs to get to DL - and hope to do lots of journalling! (Yes, we love and prefer road trips over flying - we're an odd sort! LOL)
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies... now off to find out how to create a nice signature!
> 
> Renee D


 
We have talked numerous times about flying down but everyone else prefers the drive. It is their down time for the vacation. For us it is only 18 hours.

Jack


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Leaving tomorrow for our first stay at GCH!  I'll be sure to post lots of pics when I get back.


----------



## franandaj

Renee, 
Make sure you take advantage of the Club for breakfast and snacks.  When I was there they had strawberries at every meal and from 11-4 they were covered in chocolate!  You can make a great breakfast from the offerings and enhance your meals throughout the day (while I wouldn't recommend planning on the Club for all your dining).

You can take the water bottles from the Club into the parks, but they won't let you bring the glass soda bottles.  Enjoy!  It's a lovely way to stay at the GCH!


----------



## nunzia

We really did eat alotof our meals in the Club..and so nice to have beer and wine at night!


----------



## Nonsuch

Renee70 said:


> Does the concierge level rooms (I believe it's the 6th floor??) automatically come with a view?  I've read conflicting reports...??


I do not think a view is included.  I paid for a park view on my last concierge visit.  Call the concierge and ask, a view upgrade should not be too expensive.



Renee70 said:


> The resort looks beautiful and we look forward to some down time at the pool.  Is it true we could use all 3 resort pools because we're staying at one of them?


The Grand has several pools, but pool hopping to the other Disney hotels is not allowed.



Renee70 said:


> ...We're driving 30 plus hrs to get to DL - and hope to do lots of journalling!  (Yes, we love and prefer road trips over flying - we're an odd sort!  LOL)


Road trips are fun   Where are you driving from?


----------



## Aust

DmaxHawk - I'm not sure what it's classified as, because we booked a standard view - my sister asked the CM at checkin if there were any nicer views available and this is what she gave us - very lucky. I couldn't decide if it was a pool view or theme park view as we could see both.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Aust said:


> DmaxHawk - I'm not sure what it's classified as, because we booked a standard view - my sister asked the CM at checkin if there were any nicer views available and this is what she gave us - very lucky. I couldn't decide if it was a pool view or theme park view as we could see both.



No worries 
Congrats on the upgrade!


----------



## AudreyII

I love GCH!  I've been lucky enough to stay there a few times when my husband and I went with my family.  Unfortunately, we don't have that kind of budget but my family is still going to go to the Storyteller Cafe for breakfast one day because it's so wonderful and fun!

Also, you really can't beat the easy access to Downtown and California Adventure!  I've been spoiled!


----------



## aristocat65

AudreyII said:


> I love GCH!  I've been lucky enough to stay there a few times when my husband and I went with my family.  Unfortunately, we don't have that kind of budget but my family is still going to go to the Storyteller Cafe for breakfast one day because it's so wonderful and fun!
> 
> Also, you really can't beat the easy access to Downtown and California Adventure!  I've been spoiled!



I agree.  Storytellers Cafe is one of our favorites and we always visited when we weren't even staying at GCH. This year we're finally splurging and get to actually stay at the hotel and I can't wait!


----------



## Disneyadore

I was looking at all the beautiful pictures and was wondering if the pools are behind gates?  Do you need your KTWC to aces the pools?


----------



## DmaxHawk

Disneyadore said:


> I was looking at all the beautiful pictures and was wondering if the pools are behind gates?  Do you need your KTWC to aces the pools?



They are behind gates and you do need your key to get in


----------



## Disneyadore

DmaxHawk said:


> They are behind gates and you do need your key to get in



Thank you. That is one of my big pet peeves in WDW. I always have to "fight" to get a chair at the pool staying onside. 
Seems there will be less problems if people just have to use a valid key.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Disneyadore said:


> Thank you. That is one of my big pet peeves in WDW. I always have to "fight" to get a chair at the pool staying onside.
> Seems there will be less problems if people just have to use a valid key.


 
You may find this the same at DLR. This last year we decided to hit the GCH pool in the afternoon, just might as well forget it. It was body to body in the pool and no loungers available. Not unsettleing, since we normally do not do the pools when we go to DLR, just a very busy area.

Jack


----------



## kikiq

blackjackdelta said:


> You may find this the same at DLR. This last year we decided to hit the GCH pool in the afternoon, just might as well forget it. It was body to body in the pool and no loungers available. Not unsettleing, since we normally do not do the pools when we go to DLR, just a very busy area.
> 
> Jack



Last Memorial Day, it was packed.  We ended up with 2 chairs and a ledge until another family left.  They took pity on us and actually escorted us to their lounge chairs.  This year, we've been saving up for a private cabana.  Hoping that it's not too late to reserve one.  Worth every penny if you plan on spending a day at the pool on a busy weekend.  I'm not sure what the price will be this year.  It includes a cabana, at least 4 lounge chairs outside and chairs inside, a refrigerator with water, safe, fruit plate, and a flat screen tv with an attendant.  Last year, you could book 10 - 2, 2-6 or 10 - 6.  My sil is more a pool person than a park person, so she's going to put part of her "ticket money" into the cabana fund.  She would rather spend a day at the pool than fighting the park crowds.


----------



## DmaxHawk

kikiq said:


> Last Memorial Day, it was packed.  We ended up with 2 chairs and a ledge until another family left.  They took pity on us and actually escorted us to their lounge chairs.  This year, we've been saving up for a private cabana.  Hoping that it's not too late to reserve one.  Worth every penny if you plan on spending a day at the pool on a busy weekend.  I'm not sure what the price will be this year.  It includes a cabana, at least 4 lounge chairs outside and chairs inside, a refrigerator with water, safe, fruit plate, and a flat screen tv with an attendant.  Last year, you could book 10 - 2, 2-6 or 10 - 6.  My sil is more a pool person than a park person, so she's going to put part of her "ticket money" into the cabana fund.  She would rather spend a day at the pool than fighting the park crowds.



Do you know what the rates are for the cabanas this year?


----------



## pinner33

just wanted to say  that we are in a one bedroom right now and all i can say is wow watched world of colour last night from the room and it was great


----------



## blackjackdelta

pinner33 said:


> just wanted to say that we are in a one bedroom right now and all i can say is wow watched world of colour last night from the room and it was great


 
I found it to be a very unique experience, well worth the points.

Jack


----------



## disneyfan67

Disneyadore said:


> I was looking at all the beautiful pictures and was wondering if the pools are behind gates?  Do you need your KTWC to aces the pools?





I stayed at both the GCH and the DLH last year and both pools require a keycard to get in. I did see a CM standing by the gate on the morning we swam. At the Neverland pool there was a CM who checked the cards by hand and was kind of snotty to me. I had my two boys ahead of me, key already out and was holding it up to show her and told her that was my kids. She was like real loud: "Whoa, hold on, I need to see all the keys" and I explained to her that they were my kids and here was my key. We should only need one, especially since my kids are special needs and wouldn't understand what to do. Like I'm going to let multiple room keys just lay around and get lost, which my kids would do. The thing that got me kind of steamed that she seen me all week, I had introduced us before when we first checked in and walked by the pool.


----------



## funatdisney

pinner33 said:


> just wanted to say  that we are in a one bedroom right now and all i can say is wow watched world of colour last night from the room and it was great



We love the one bedroom, too. I have also seen some great testing of the WOC from rooms we have had in the past. Enjoy.


----------



## kikiq

DmaxHawk said:


> Do you know what the rates are for the cabanas this year?



Hopefully I will get that info this weekend, too much family stuff going on.  Really need a Disney break, but will have to wait until next week for our Disneyland swing band date, Chinese New Years family stuff this week and next.


----------



## DmaxHawk

disneyfan67 said:


> I stayed at both the GCH and the DLH last year and both pools require a keycard to get in. I did see a CM standing by the gate on the morning we swam. At the Neverland pool there was a CM who checked the cards by hand and was kind of snotty to me. I had my two boys ahead of me, key already out and was holding it up to show her and told her that was my kids. She was like real loud: "Whoa, hold on, I need to see all the keys" and I explained to her that they were my kids and here was my key. We should only need one, especially since my kids are special needs and wouldn't understand what to do. Like I'm going to let multiple room keys just lay around and get lost, which my kids would do. The thing that got me kind of steamed that she seen me all week, I had introduced us before when we first checked in and walked by the pool.




Wow, thats really not cool...
I think its logical that the parent holds the key


----------



## DmaxHawk

kikiq said:


> Hopefully I will get that info this weekend, too much family stuff going on.  Really need a Disney break, but will have to wait until next week for our Disneyland swing band date, Chinese New Years family stuff this week and next.



Thanks. Don't stress yourself out too much.


----------



## cloudconnected1039

pinner33 said:


> just wanted to say  that we are in a one bedroom right now and all i can say is wow *watched world of colour last night from the room* and it was great



I am EXTREMELY jealous!! I've always wanted to just sit in the room in my pajamas and watch it with the TV music on


----------



## emum

Back as promised, with a couple of photos. I have hundreds, so picked some of my favs. 

The only photo I didn't get was the carollers who came into the Craftsmans Club to sing whichever carol we requested. I don't suppose anyone else who was staying there over Christmas would have a photo (clutching at straws, I know...)

First photo is a view of the GCH , Matterhorn, and the snow covered peaks behind LA (taken from Mickey's wheel)....






Fireworks from our suite...






Quintessential Christmas tree photo...







I may post a couple more as I wade through all the photos.

Cheers,
Sally


----------



## DmaxHawk

Thank you for the awesome pics!


----------



## Disney Princess

emum - I love that scenic picture from Mickey's fun wheel.  What a beautiful shot!


----------



## Davids-Coco

Can anyone comment on how close Sky School is to the windows on that side of the building... I'm afraid they may be screaming if they go by when I get out of the shower!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Around 77 feet at the closest, give or take a few feet.


----------



## Nonsuch

DmaxHawk said:


> Around 77 feet at the closest, give or take a few feet.


That's a very specific measurement  
It seems much closer on the ride 

Video of the area between the Grand Californian and California Adventure


----------



## KCmike




----------



## funatdisney

Hey Mike, great picture. Glad to see some of your pics popping up here. I was just thinking of you this morning.

I just got back from a very short trip at VGC. We only stayed one night. I made a reservation for a weekend get away for hubby and me for this weekend. Instead it was hijacked by the teenagers and their activities. I kept the Saturday night of our original reservation. DH and DD(13) had a volleyball tournament yesterday in Anaheim, so they were able to check in at 3pm. DD(15) and I went to Pomona to attend an equine exposition at the FairPlex, which is only 30 minutes north of Anaheim. We got to GCH at 11pm, and went straight to bed. Got up to a very foggy morning. I grabbed the camera and took some pics around the Hotel. I will post them later when I have a chance to go through them.


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> Hey Mike, great picture. Glad to see some of your pics popping up here. I was just thinking of you this morning.
> 
> I just got back from a very short trip at VGC. We only stayed one night. I made a reservation for a weekend get away for hubby and me for this weekend. Instead it was hijacked by the teenagers and their activities. I kept the Saturday night of our original reservation. DH and DD(13) had a volleyball tournament yesterday in Anaheim, so they were able to check in at 3pm. DD(15) and I went to Pomona to attend an equine exposition at the FairPlex, which is only 30 minutes north of Anaheim. We got to GCH at 11pm, and went straight to bed. Got up to a very foggy morning. I grabbed the camera and took some pics around the Hotel. I will post them later when I have a chance to go through them.



Can't wait to see them shots!


----------



## funatdisney

Ok Here is one that I really liked.



​And this one...


----------



## funatdisney

And some fog shots. I have never been at the Grand when it was foggy. These are a special treat










I try to take this shot whenever I am at GCH. I don't know why but I am intrigued with this opening that is between the old wing and the new wing (DVC wing) and the shot is taken when approached from the driveway. Now I have one with fog.





Next trip is July 4th weekend for that hubby/wife romantic get way. (Well I'm keeping my fingers crossed- at least the kids will be out of school.)


----------



## FourM's

Just love this thread! I especially love the beautiful photos. I love to hop on here and see new pictures people have posted.


----------



## Raivyn

DmaxHawk said:


> Do you know what the rates are for the cabanas this year?



I just called about this.  You can book them 60 days in advance.

$180 for a full day, 9:30am - 6pm
$110 for a half day, 9:30am - 1:30pm or 2pm - 6pm

Going to rent one for our stay birthday stay in June!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Raivyn said:


> I just called about this.  You can book them 60 days in advance.
> 
> $180 for a full day, 9:30am - 6pm
> $110 for a half day, 9:30am - 1:30pm or 2pm - 6pm
> 
> Going to rent one for our stay birthday stay in June!



Thanks for finding this out!


----------



## Marilynbn

What amenities do you get with a cabana rental?

~Marilyn


----------



## DmaxHawk

Marilynbn said:


> What amenities do you get with a cabana rental?
> 
> ~Marilyn







kikiq said:


> Last Memorial Day, it was packed.  We ended up with 2 chairs and a ledge until another family left.  They took pity on us and actually escorted us to their lounge chairs.  This year, we've been saving up for a private cabana.  Hoping that it's not too late to reserve one.  Worth every penny if you plan on spending a day at the pool on a busy weekend.  I'm not sure what the price will be this year.  It includes a cabana, at least 4 lounge chairs outside and chairs inside, a refrigerator with water, safe, fruit plate, and a flat screen tv with an attendant.  Last year, you could book 10 - 2, 2-6 or 10 - 6.  My sil is more a pool person than a park person, so she's going to put part of her "ticket money" into the cabana fund.  She would rather spend a day at the pool than fighting the park crowds.


----------



## Nonsuch

funatdisney said:


> And some fog shots. I have never been at the Grand when it was foggy...


Morning fog on Dec 10, 2010
Photo shot from VGC 5502


----------



## funatdisney

Nice shot, Nosuch. That was quite a foggy morning.

Thus time we had a studio room. It was the first time in a studio and I really liked it. It was a bit small for the 4 of us, but perfect for a trip for the hubby and me.


----------



## funatdisney

Sal, here are pictures of the view from our one studio VGC room, 6504. I'm afraid that the construction dominates the view, but, then again, that is the view for the moment. These will have to be replaced when the renovations are complete.

From the left:





Center:





From the right:


----------



## PinkTink63

I think I have read through most of this thread, but I don't remember seeing any photos from rooms XX14, 16, 18, 20, or 22.  Does anyone have view photos from any of these rooms?

Thanks!


----------



## DmaxHawk

PinkTink63 said:


> I think I have read through most of this thread, but I don't remember seeing any photos from rooms XX14, 16, 18, 20, or 22.  Does anyone have view photos from any of these rooms?
> 
> Thanks!



For what side of the hotel? 

We need the second digit from the left, for example, X514


----------



## DmaxHawk

Nonsuch said:


> Morning fog on Dec 10, 2010
> Photo shot from VGC 5502





funatdisney said:


> Sal, here are pictures of the view from our one studio VGC room, 6504. I'm afraid that the construction dominates the view, but, then again, that is the view for the moment. These will have to be replaced when the renovations are complete.
> 
> From the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the right:





Thank you! I will be adding these


----------



## PinkTink63

DmaxHawk said:


> For what side of the hotel?
> 
> We need the second digit from the left, for example, X514



Oops!  I should have clarified that! I got those numbers off of the map of the New DVC wing! I think it would be X514 etc.


----------



## DmaxHawk

PinkTink63 said:


> Oops!  I should have clarified that! I got those numbers off of the map of the New DVC wing!



Lol no worries. Stand by


----------



## DmaxHawk

PinkTink63 said:


> Oops!  I should have clarified that! I got those numbers off of the map of the New DVC wing! I think it would be X514 etc.



5220 can be found HERE


----------



## KCmike

Liza, nice shots.  The walkway into the fog is really nice.  I always love the light fixture shots too.  We are trying to find reasons to head East this year but the kids want to go back West so badly.  Either way we are road tripping this year.  I just feel like I should wait until they are completely done with DCA before we go back yet again.  When are the entrance gates to DCA going to be done?

Here is my POTD:


----------



## funatdisney

KCmike said:


> Liza, nice shots.  The walkway into the fog is really nice.  I always love the light fixture shots too.  We are trying to find reasons to head East this year but the kids want to go back West so badly.  Either way we are road tripping this year.  I just feel like I should wait until they are completely done with DCA before we go back yet again.  When are the entrance gates to DCA going to be done?
> 
> Here is my POTD:



I love love love the lamp shot of yours. It gives you a the grand perspective that the GCH is so well known for. I know that there are lots of lamps pictures (as there should be - they are so beautiful!), I have never taken them before, so it is nice to have my own set of them. What intrigued me about my pictures was the blue highlights on them and that they looked so clean. I kept thinking that they must have just washed them. I'm thinking the blue highlights are from the foggy lighting from the nearby windows. Or are they always there?

I am right there with you on holding off for a visit to DLR. I have read that the front gates won't be done until early fall. It seems that 2/3 of the park is under construction. For now, I try to avoid DCA myself, although there is lots to see. I will probably go in every other visit. (I usually visit the parks every 4 to 6 weeks.) My younger daughter has a couple of her volleyball tournaments nearby DLR or DLR is on the way home. We spend late afternoon to mid-evening in DL. Better than being stuck in Saturday traffic which can be awful.

I think your kids have it right.  The West is very beautiful. We may go camping in a state park near Yosemite later this year. I used to work in Yellowstone Park in my college days. So camping in some our National Parks reminds of my summers at Yellowstone. As for the beaches that California is well known, we live in a beach community. I used to take the kids to the beach every week when they were little. They don't like it much now that they are teenagers.


----------



## DmaxHawk

funatdisney said:


> Sal, here are pictures of the view from our one studio VGC room, 6504. I'm afraid that the construction dominates the view, but, then again, that is the view for the moment. These will have to be replaced when the renovations are complete.



Added 
Thanks again


----------



## DmaxHawk

Nonsuch said:


> Morning fog on Dec 10, 2010
> Photo shot from VGC 5502



Also added Thanks!


----------



## Lynzer Torte

We just returned from our first stay @ GCH!  They upgraded us to theme park view- we overlooked the entrance to GRR!  Room 3355. 
I took many pics and will post them soon!  

I'm already planning another trip, this time with our teenagers who were insanely jealous we left them at home.


----------



## KCmike

Thanks Liza for the comments.  Never been to Yellowstone but someday I hope I will see it.  I would love it so much if I lived close to DL.  Having that opportunity to visit like it was my home theme park in KC would be amazing.  Maybe though I wouldn't appreciate it like I do, maybe I would.  Are you an Annual passholder?  Still looking forward to more of you shots.  So keep em' coming!!!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Lynzer Torte said:


> We just returned from our first stay @ GCH!  They upgraded us to theme park view- we overlooked the entrance to GRR!  Room 3355.
> I took many pics and will post them soon!
> 
> I'm already planning another trip, this time with our teenagers who were insanely jealous we left them at home.



I've been waiting to see the view from one of these rooms! Congrats on the upgrade! Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## DmaxHawk

KCmike said:


> Thanks Liza for the comments.  Never been to Yellowstone but someday I hope I will see it.  I would love it so much if I lived close to DL.  Having that opportunity to visit like it was my home theme park in KC would be amazing.  Maybe though I wouldn't appreciate it like I do, maybe I would.  Are you an Annual passholder?  Still looking forward to more of you shots.  So keep em' coming!!!



Great picture Mike!


----------



## funatdisney

KCmike said:


> Thanks Liza for the comments.  Never been to Yellowstone but someday I hope I will see it.  I would love it so much if I lived close to DL.  Having that opportunity to visit like it was my home theme park in KC would be amazing.  Maybe though I wouldn't appreciate it like I do, maybe I would.  Are you an Annual passholder?  Still looking forward to more of you shots.  So keep em' coming!!!



We are all annual passholders. We go that much! My girls are getting bored going every month. We used to go to DL monthly, but now that they are teenagers their interest in DL isn't as strong. I don't mind. I know later when they are on their own, they will go back. I did! DH and I like to go by ourselves, and try to every once in a while. I might be going next week for a Bambi pin that is being released on the 17th. My younger DD collects Bambi pins. I'm thinking that DH and I can go in the morning, buy the pin, have lunch and get home in time to pick up the girls. I'll keep the pin for a Christmas present. So this trip will be a secret.

I was afraid that I would get tired of going to DL so often, but hasn't happened. I still get the chills when I walk down Main Street and hear the back round music. The Park changes for every season, and there is always something to note about the choice of flowers or how the sun hits the Castle differently. Lots of opportunities for pictures to be sure. When we stay at the GCH, we tend to stay in our room more. As you know, we are DVC members and we usually book a one bedroom. So I cook and BBQ. We always invite family or friends for dinner, and for desert, we sip coffee and watch the WOC or the fireworks from DL. We swim and hop on over into either Park for a couple of hours. So my day trips are devoted to the Parks and our trips are devoted to the GCH. Either way, I feel we get a full Disney experience. I know that I am very lucky and I savor every visit, day or trip.

Oh, don't get me wrong, I still travel elsewhere, too. Later this month I'm going to Tenn for a horse training competition. That will interesting!

And...great pic, Mike. Wow you really inspire me!

I'll post some pics later. Today is one busy day!


----------



## funatdisney

Another picture:


----------



## blackjackdelta

funatdisney said:


> Another picture:


 
Great photo, abit spooky.

Jack


----------



## funatdisney

Yes it does look a bit spooky, but it sure didn't feel that way when I took it. It was 7am.

I was hoping to get shots like this that morning. I really didn't know when the fog would burn off. It helped that the hot tub was nearby.


----------



## blackjackdelta

funatdisney said:


> Yes it does look a bit spooky, but it sure didn't feel that way when I took it. It was 7am.
> 
> I was hoping to get shots like this that morning. I really didn't know when the fog would burn off. It helped that the hot tub was nearby.


 
I am sure it did not. Temp must have dropped. Would not mind the fog one morning, just an interesting photo.

Jack


----------



## ArchOwl

Searched the thread, but couldn't find any information on some of the tours offered by the Grand.  Hubby and I might be interested in doing the Art of the Craft tour, has anyone done it?  Did you enjoy?  Any opinions welcome!

Also, was the Power Walk through DCA enjoyable?  Again, opinions welcome.  Thanks in advance and sorry if this was already discussed.


----------



## Circusgirl

ArchOwl said:


> Searched the thread, but couldn't find any information on some of the tours offered by the Grand.  Hubby and I might be interested in doing the Art of the Craft tour, has anyone done it?  Did you enjoy?  Any opinions welcome!
> 
> Also, was the Power Walk through DCA enjoyable?  Again, opinions welcome.  Thanks in advance and sorry if this was already discussed.



I thoroughly enjoyed the Art of the Craft tour, and would do it again on another visit.  It is fun to to walk through the hotel afterwards knowing all the little details and secrets!  Our tour included a lot of information about the artists who contributed to the building and I liked that part very much.  Our guide was not as experienced as some with the tour, but she was terrific.  She said that each tour would be a little different depending on your guide.  It's a great way to spend some quiet time during a busy park afternoon.


----------



## wbl2745

Circusgirl said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed the Art of the Craft tour, and would do it again on another visit.  It is fun to to walk through the hotel afterwards knowing all the little details and secrets!  Our tour included a lot of information about the artists who contributed to the building and I liked that part very much.  Our guide was not as experienced as some with the tour, but she was terrific.  She said that each tour would be a little different depending on your guide.  It's a great way to spend some quiet time during a busy park afternoon.



I second the motion! I really enjoyed the tour and seeing all the thought and planning that went into the interior, the exterior, the decor, the carpets, the wallpaper, everything. I don't think that there was a single aspect of the building that didn't have a specific reason for its being. We're staying at VGC next week and I hope to take the tour again. I just don't remember whether it is only offered on Fridays or whether it's available during the week.


----------



## KCmike

Thanks Sal and Liza!!!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## DmaxHawk

wbl2745 said:


> I second the motion! I really enjoyed the tour and seeing all the thought and planning that went into the interior, the exterior, the decor, the carpets, the wallpaper, everything. I don't think that there was a single aspect of the building that didn't have a specific reason for its being. We're staying at VGC next week and I hope to take the tour again. I just don't remember whether it is only offered on Fridays or whether it's available during the week.



How much were these tours? I would like to take one when I'm there.


----------



## DmaxHawk

KCmike said:


> Thanks Sal and Liza!!!





KCmike said:


>



You're welcome Mike! 

I love this one as well. I think I'm going to put a new section in the super thread of just pictures of different parts of the hotel.


----------



## Circusgirl

DmaxHawk said:


> How much were these tours? I would like to take one when I'm there.



The tours are free.  Sign up at the guest services desk in the lobby.


----------



## funatdisney

DmaxHawk said:


> How much were these tours? I would like to take one when I'm there.



Sal, the Art of the Craft tour is free. You can go to Guest services and ask if there is a tour scheduled on the days you are there. You have to have sign up to take the tour, which you can do right there at GS.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Oh wow! I will definitely do that then! Thanks guys!


----------



## ArchOwl

Circusgirl said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed the Art of the Craft tour, and would do it again on another visit.  It is fun to to walk through the hotel afterwards knowing all the little details and secrets!  Our tour included a lot of information about the artists who contributed to the building and I liked that part very much.  Our guide was not as experienced as some with the tour, but she was terrific.  She said that each tour would be a little different depending on your guide.  It's a great way to spend some quiet time during a busy park afternoon.





wbl2745 said:


> I second the motion! I really enjoyed the tour and seeing all the thought and planning that went into the interior, the exterior, the decor, the carpets, the wallpaper, everything. I don't think that there was a single aspect of the building that didn't have a specific reason for its being. We're staying at VGC next week and I hope to take the tour again. I just don't remember whether it is only offered on Fridays or whether it's available during the week.



Thanks for the opinions!  I will for sure put this on our list of things to do!


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Room 3355: (Please forgive the bluriness of the first few pics- I have a new camera and had it on the wrong setting. Plus, I was super excited for our first stay at GCH!)








Looong hallway!:





View from the room looking straight out onto the path:




To the left (entrance to DCA):








To the right (lift hill on Grizzly):


----------



## DmaxHawk

Lynzer Torte said:


> Room 3355: (Please forgive the bluriness of the first few pics- I have a new camera and had it on the wrong setting. Plus, I was super excited for our first stay at GCH!)



Perfect! Thanks, I'll be adding these.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Does anyone have any pictures of the ball/meeting rooms or know where I can find them?


----------



## Nonsuch

DmaxHawk said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the ball/meeting rooms or know where I can find them?


Sequoia Ballroom


----------



## DmaxHawk

Nonsuch said:


> Sequoia Ballroom



Thanks Nonsuch! I will add these. DO you know of any that show the Wisteria Room? I can't find any.


----------



## CrazyDuck

Have you been here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2274185


----------



## DmaxHawk

CrazyDuck said:


> Have you been here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2274185



I have, was on there yesterday and couldn't find any of the Wisteria.


----------



## KCmike

Here is another one from last year.


----------



## DmaxHawk

KCmike said:


> Here is another one from last year.



Simply amazing!


----------



## KCmike

Thanks Sal.


----------



## blackjackdelta

I know these are here somewhere but thought I would reload based on some of the perevious posts.











The order form gives an idea what WWS has.

Jack


----------



## Captain Hindsight

blackjackdelta said:


> I know these are here somewhere but thought I would reload based on some of the perevious posts.
> Jack



Wow that grocery list is hard to read...  Crazyduck posted that earlier and its a little easier to read on the PDF: WWS Grocery List


----------



## blackjackdelta

Captain Hindsight said:


> Wow that grocery list is hard to read... Crazyduck posted that earlier and its a little easier to read on the PDF: WWS Grocery List


 
Best I can do from my phone. I just enlarge.

Jack


----------



## skiingfast

blackjackdelta said:


> Best I can do from my phone. I just enlarge.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack,  larger would be nicer, but still that is really great information to post on the thread.  Much more helpful than the twenty second repetitive picture of the lobby.


----------



## Chasbo

The wife and I stayed at the GCH over the past weekend (2/12-2/13). Got what I thought was a great deal on a standard view with the AP discount of $213. The room number was 2217, which overlooked the front drive. Not the greatest but the room was pretty convenient with regards to elevators, etc. This was our first time staying at GCH but we have stayed at PPH and DLH before and we were both very happy with the convenience of the hotel. It doesn't seem like it is that much closer than the PPH (especially compared to where are room was) but it definitely feels that way when you walk right into the hotel and then your room from DCA.

Also, we had dinner at Steakhouse 55 and I just want to stress to people what a great restaurant this is. We eat there as often as we can over any of the other fancy restaurants at the DLR and we love it. This time I tried the Rib Eye steak for the first time and it was the best steak I have ever had anywhere. If you have not been there, try it!

Here was the view from our room:


----------



## blackjackdelta

Chasbo said:


> The wife and I stayed at the GCH over the past weekend (2/12-2/13). Got what I thought was a great deal on a standard view with the AP discount of $213. The room number was 2217, which overlooked the front drive. Not the greatest but the room was pretty convenient with regards to elevators, etc. This was our first time staying at GCH but we have stayed at PPH and DLH before and we were both very happy with the convenience of the hotel. It doesn't seem like it is that much closer than the PPH (especially compared to where are room was) but it definitely feels that way when you walk right into the hotel and then your room from DCA.
> 
> Also, we had dinner at Steakhouse 55 and I just want to stress to people what a great restaurant this is. We eat there as often as we can over any of the other fancy restaurants at the DLR and we love it. This time I tried the Rib Eye steak for the first time and it was the best steak I have ever had anywhere. If you have not been there, try it!
> 
> Here was the view from our room:


 

Sh55 is one of our most favorite places.

Jack


----------



## nunzia

blackjackdelta said:


> Sh55 is one of our most favorite places.
> 
> Steve



ditto! They also have a very nice and not very expensive breakfast there.


----------



## Disney Princess

nunzia said:


> ditto! They also have a very nice and not very expensive breakfast there.



We had dinner there on our last trip and loved it!!  We are going to make a PS for breakfast this trip.  We've heard great things about their eggs benedict.


----------



## aristocat65

We just returned from 4 nights at GCH and absolutely loved this hotel.  Thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread as it was really helpful in planning our stay.  We were in room 2228 and it was very nice.  It had no wear and tear at all, and I'm wondering if this room was part of the new DVC construction?  I'm sure someone here knows.  We had just booked a standard room at a 40% off PIN rate, but ended up with a pool view.  The view was nice, but the balcony was closed (no slats or railings) so that if you sat down you couldn't see down, so as a result we didn't really use the balcony as we normally would.  

The staff and service at this hotel was top notch and so helpful.  They even charged our ipods daily at the front desk for us.  I hadn't brought our charger as I was expecting the clock radio to have an ipod dock like the hotels in WDW (and most I've stayed in recently) do.  When we had only one bathrobe in our room, I mentioned it at the desk and they brought one up in 10 minutes!

The only negative was Whitewater snacks which we had enjoyed in the past for lunch and tried it this time for breakfast.  While I can appreciate that the hot orders are made fresh, both times I went down to get DS's breakfast I was sitting waiting for 15 minutes after paying for the order.  We found a much better option was to go to Jamba Juice for their steel cut oatmeal.  Faster, yummier, and healthier!

I can't emphasize enough the convenience of staying so close to the parks.  It was so easy to just pop into Disneyland just for fireworks at the last minute. We also really enjoyed the convenience of Downtown Disney for eating.  Being at this hotel really gave us the "immersion" feeling that we appreciate staying on property at WDW so much.

I was hoping to post a picture of our room view, but I can't seem to figure out how  My posting rules seem to say I "may not" post attachments.  Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## Captain Hindsight

aristocat65 said:


> We were in room 2228 and it was very nice.  It had no wear and tear at all, and I'm wondering if this room was part of the new DVC construction?  I'm sure someone here knows.



Yes that room is part of the new construction that was added when they build the DVC Villas.  The rooms x218-x260 are the new hotel rooms.  The x5xx rooms are the new DVC villas! 

Did the noise from the pool bother you at all during your stay?


----------



## aristocat65

Captain Hindsight said:


> Yes that room is part of the new construction that was added when they build the DVC Villas.  The rooms x218-x260 are the new hotel rooms.  The x5xx rooms are the new DVC villas!
> 
> Did the noise from the pool bother you at all during your stay?



The noise didn't bother us at all. It was sunny and hot and the pool was busy, but it didn't bother us.  The evenings were very cool, so it emptied by dinner time.


----------



## aristocat65




----------



## KCmike

aristocat65 said:


> We just returned from 4 nights at GCH and absolutely loved this hotel.  Thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread as it was really helpful in planning our stay.  We were in room 2228 and it was very nice.  It had no wear and tear at all, and I'm wondering if this room was part of the new DVC construction?  I'm sure someone here knows.  We had just booked a standard room at a 40% off PIN rate, but ended up with a pool view.  The view was nice, but the balcony was closed (no slats or railings) so that if you sat down you couldn't see down, so as a result we didn't really use the balcony as we normally would.
> 
> The staff and service at this hotel was top notch and so helpful.  They even charged our ipods daily at the front desk for us.  I hadn't brought our charger as I was expecting the clock radio to have an ipod dock like the hotels in WDW (and most I've stayed in recently) do.  When we had only one bathrobe in our room, I mentioned it at the desk and they brought one up in 10 minutes!
> 
> The only negative was Whitewater snacks which we had enjoyed in the past for lunch and tried it this time for breakfast.  While I can appreciate that the hot orders are made fresh, both times I went down to get DS's breakfast I was sitting waiting for 15 minutes after paying for the order.  We found a much better option was to go to Jamba Juice for their steel cut oatmeal.  Faster, yummier, and healthier!
> 
> I can't emphasize enough the convenience of staying so close to the parks.  It was so easy to just pop into Disneyland just for fireworks at the last minute. We also really enjoyed the convenience of Downtown Disney for eating.  Being at this hotel really gave us the "immersion" feeling that we appreciate staying on property at WDW so much.
> 
> I was hoping to post a picture of our room view, but I can't seem to figure out how  My posting rules seem to say I "may not" post attachments.  Does anyone know why this is?



You first have to post to a photo sharing site like photobucket or flickr.  Then you use the img code to copy and paste it into one of your replies.  Hope this helps.


----------



## aristocat65

KCmike said:


> You first have to post to a photo sharing site like photobucket or flickr.  Then you use the img code to copy and paste it into one of your replies.  Hope this helps.



Thanks.  I finally did figure out how to do this and it is in my post above (Room 2228).  Sorry for the poor quality.  It was taken with my ipod.


----------



## DmaxHawk

aristocat65 said:


>



Thank you! I will be adding this!


----------



## KCmike

Taken from the Grizzly River Recreational area looking towards GC.


----------



## CrazyDuck

KCmike said:


> Taken from the Grizzly River Recreational area looking towards GC.



You mean Redwood Creek Challenge Trail....


----------



## funatdisney

Chasbo said:


> Also, we had dinner at Steakhouse 55 and I just want to stress to people what a great restaurant this is. We eat there as often as we can over any of the other fancy restaurants at the DLR and we love it. This time I tried the Rib Eye steak for the first time and it was the best steak I have ever had anywhere. If you have not been there, try it!






blackjackdelta said:


> Sh55 is one of our most favorite places.
> 
> Jack





nunzia said:


> ditto! They also have a very nice and not very expensive breakfast there.



You know the funny thing is, as often as I go to DLR, I have never eaten at the SH55. Suddenly in the last two weeks or so, I keep seeing the SH55 mentioned all over the place! Geez, what is wrong with me? I guess the gods are trying to tell me something. Now I want to try it for both breakfast and dinner. They both have been highly recommended whenever I read about the SH55. I will put that on my list for DH and mine's get away weekend this July. Or maybe for that pin run I want to do next month....hmmm. 



KCmike said:


> Taken from the Grizzly River Recreational area looking towards GC.



Another nice one, Mike. (And I do think you mean Redwood Creek Challenge Trail)


----------



## brocklesnar69

Does anyone know if off-site guests can enter the California Adventure park through the secret Grand Californian entrance? Or is that reserved ONLY for on-site guests?


----------



## dreamin_disney

I would love to stay at this hotel but is to pricey for my budget. Are there ever deal for under $200 a night??? We went one night to eat at white water snack-nachos and we thought it would be cool to stay here  but when i got home the prices were between $200-$425 a night.

I have a disney visa card  and we have dd  premium Ap and dh and I have deluxe AP's


----------



## aristocat65

brocklesnar69 said:


> Does anyone know if off-site guests can enter the California Adventure park through the secret Grand Californian entrance? Or is that reserved ONLY for on-site guests?



Only after the park is officially open.  Many people re-enter that way after eating at GCH as we have in the past.  I don't know if your first entry of the day is allowed here (without hand stamp) though.


----------



## franandaj

funatdisney said:


> You know the funny thing is, as often as I go to DLR, I have never eaten at the SH55. Suddenly in the last two weeks or so, I keep seeing the SH55 mentioned all over the place! Geez, what is wrong with me? I guess the gods are trying to tell me something. Now I want to try it for both breakfast and dinner. They both have been highly recommended whenever I read about the SH55. I will put that on my list for DH and mine's get away weekend this July. Or maybe for that pin run I want to do next month....hmmm.
> [/SIZE]



We had been going there for at least 3-4 years, however never eating off the menu!  We were always going for the Winemaker Dinners.  Finally last year at F&W we had stayed over (at the Villas) the night before my cooking school class and the Winemaker Dinners were starting the following week.  So we took advantage of that opportunity to actually try the real menu.  The seven onion soup was divine! We had the fried Calamari, I think a Spinach Salad with Bacon, the Rib Eye, sides of mushrooms & garlic herb mashed potatoes, plus a chocolate dessert that was heavenly!  It was all so good.  The steak was cooked so perfectly!  I really want to go back again sometime!



brocklesnar69 said:


> Does anyone know if off-site guests can enter the California Adventure park through the secret Grand Californian entrance? Or is that reserved ONLY for on-site guests?



The cast members check to see that you have a room key or a receipt for dining at one of the restaurants to let you go in that entrance.  If you get one who is a real stickler they won't let you in.


----------



## funatdisney

franandaj said:


> We had been going there for at least 3-4 years, however never eating off the menu!  We were always going for the Winemaker Dinners.  Finally last year at F&W we had stayed over (at the Villas) the night before my cooking school class and the Winemaker Dinners were starting the following week.  So we took advantage of that opportunity to actually try the real menu.  The seven onion soup was divine! We had the fried Calamari, I think a Spinach Salad with Bacon, the Rib Eye, sides of mushrooms & garlic herb mashed potatoes, plus a chocolate dessert that was heavenly!  It was all so good.  The steak was cooked so perfectly!  I really want to go back again sometime!



Well, that's it. We are going sometime this year. One of the reasons why I haven't discovered SH55 is we are usually in a one bedroom, and I like to cook. I have found myself eating less and less at the hotels and parks. This July DH and I are staying in a studio and for the first time in a long time I am thinking about where we would like to eat for our meals. Steakhouse 55 will definitely make the list probably for breakfast and dinner. I would also like to try Wine Country Trattoria.

Well I have to go and make dinner. I am hungry for some reason.


----------



## emum

A few more photos from our Dec. trip...
















The view from our suite overlooking the monorail....






Cheers,
Sally


----------



## DmaxHawk

emum said:


> A few more photos from our Dec. trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from our suite overlooking the monorail....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Sally



I love the tree!

What was your room number?


----------



## brocklesnar69

franandaj said:


> The cast members check to see that you have a room key or a receipt for dining at one of the restaurants to let you go in that entrance.  If you get one who is a real stickler they won't let you in.





aristocat65 said:


> Only after the park is officially open.  Many people re-enter that way after eating at GCH as we have in the past.  I don't know if your first entry of the day is allowed here (without hand stamp) though.




I see. I was just thinking about eating somewhere in DTD, and then using the GC entrance, even though I'll be staying off-site.


----------



## wbl2745

brocklesnar69 said:


> Does anyone know if off-site guests can enter the California Adventure park through the secret Grand Californian entrance? Or is that reserved ONLY for on-site guests?



It sounds like access to DCA is inconsistent through the GCH entrance. We were there just last week and in the morning before DCA officially opened they had someone standing "guard" to make sure that you had a DLR hotel room key. Later in the day there was no guard and the people checking bags and park passes never asked about a room key. Same for going from DCA to GCH, later in the day no one asked.


----------



## DmaxHawk

When we went last year in March, they checked to see if we had our room keys.


----------



## blackjackdelta

franandaj said:


> We had been going there for at least 3-4 years, however never eating off the menu! We were always going for the Winemaker Dinners. Finally last year at F&W we had stayed over (at the Villas) the night before my cooking school class and the Winemaker Dinners were starting the following week. So we took advantage of that opportunity to actually try the real menu. The seven onion soup was divine! We had the fried Calamari, I think a Spinach Salad with Bacon, the Rib Eye, sides of mushrooms & garlic herb mashed potatoes, plus a chocolate dessert that was heavenly! It was all so good. The steak was cooked so perfectly! I really want to go back again sometime!
> 
> 
> 
> The cast members check to see that you have a room key or a receipt for dining at one of the restaurants to let you go in that entrance. If you get one who is a real stickler they won't let you in.


 
This has always been the experience for us. I think I like SH55 more than I do NR but not as good as Club 33 which I am going to try and get another reservation for, maybe brunch/Lunch this time.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

wbl2745 said:


> It sounds like access to DCA is inconsistent through the GCH entrance. We were there just last week and in the morning before DCA officially opened they had someone standing "guard" to make sure that you had a DLR hotel room key. Later in the day there was no guard and the people checking bags and park passes never asked about a room key. Same for going from DCA to GCH, later in the day no one asked.


 
Last August they had 4 CM's checking keys in the AM by 1600 there were only two but they were still checking, and they were turning people away.

Jack


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Going to subscribe to this great thread....we are staying for the first time in April!


----------



## funatdisney

Hello, Halloweenqueen. Glad to see you are here . You will enjoy the GCH and be sure to post your thoughts here when you get back.


----------



## franandaj

blackjackdelta said:


> This has always been the experience for us. I think I like SH55 more than I do NR but not as good as Club 33 which I am going to try and get another reservation for, maybe brunch/Lunch this time.
> 
> Jack



I almost prefer the lunch there.  It's a better value for you money. All the crab, shrimp and lobster tails you can eat!  Plus an entree!  My only problem is afterwards all I want is a nap.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## funatdisney

Another nice one, Mike.

Jack - Did you arrange Club 33 through Vacation Planning or are you a member, a friend of a member?


----------



## blackjackdelta

funatdisney said:


> Another nice one, Mike.
> 
> Jack - Did you arrange Club 33 through Vacation Planning or are you a member, a friend of a member?


Liza:
I was very fortunate to have a benefactor offer to make a dinner reservation for myself and family and he did offer to do it again if we were going to be in the area again. It really was a treat for this old Disney fan. I can only hope for the best.

Jack


----------



## funatdisney

How lucky for you, Jack. It has been a dream of mine to eat there, but not a possibility in the near future. Some day I will. Hope it can be arranged for you and your family.


----------



## blackjackdelta

funatdisney said:


> How lucky for you, Jack. It has been a dream of mine to eat there, but not a possibility in the near future. Some day I will. Hope it can be arranged for you and your family.


 
I wish you luck in your pursuit of the Club 33 experience. I swear I could feel Uncle Walts presence in the room while we were eating and to be able to step out on the balcony and look down at NOS and the people was amazing.

Jack


----------



## happymomof1

Hi.  Just now starting to get down to booking a trip to Disneyland.  Would like to book at Grand Californian.  Any view, but prefer a balcony.  DS would love a bunk bed.  Is it possible to request both of these, or should I just stick with our most important request-balcony, and then settle into whatever configuration of a room that we end up with?


----------



## blackjackdelta

happymomof1 said:


> Hi. Just now starting to get down to booking a trip to Disneyland. Would like to book at Grand Californian. Any view, but prefer a balcony. DS would love a bunk bed. Is it possible to request both of these, or should I just stick with our most important request-balcony, and then settle into whatever configuration of a room that we end up with?


 
I would go with both, it never hurts to ask. Nothing is gaurunteed, but you may be surprized.

Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

happymomof1 said:


> Any view, but prefer a balcony.


Nearly every room has a balcony, with a small table and 2 chairs.  The only exception are the 15 first floor hotel rooms in the DVC expansion, which have patios.



happymomof1 said:


> DS would love a bunk bed.


The bunk takes up less floor space than a queen, so the room will feel more spacious.


----------



## happymomof1

Thanks for everyones help!  This will be our first visit to Disneyland, so we're really excited!  We're addicted to all things Disney and have been to the World 8 times.  Can't wait to check out some new Disney magic and pixie dust!


----------



## happymomof1

Oh-one more quick question: I see some posts that mention some"Grizzly" attraction/something-or-other.......so I'm just wondering what that is. 
Thanks!


----------



## CrazyDuck

happymomof1 said:


> Oh-one more quick question: I see some posts that mention some"Grizzly" attraction/something-or-other.......so I'm just wondering what that is.
> Thanks!



Grizzly River Run... it is the rafting ride just across the private entrance to DCA.  If you are familiar with WDW, it is like Kali River Rapids, only better!


----------



## lostatdisney

happymomof1 said:


> Oh-one more quick question: I see some posts that mention some"Grizzly" attraction/something-or-other.......so I'm just wondering what that is.
> Thanks!



You really get soaked on Grizzly River Run, but it's right by the GCH entrance into CA, so it's easy to run back to the room to change - or put up your ponchos - after you ride it.


----------



## presto3

We will be staying at the Grand March 19, 20, and 21. My question is: Is there a height requirement for the pool slide (the larger Redwood one?)? My kids are 10, 6, and 4. All of them swim very well. We have a pool in the backyard and sent them through private lessons with a focus on survival swimming. I forsee some disappointment if some can use the slide and not others. 

Thanks,
Laurie


----------



## sierranevada

presto3 said:


> We will be staying at the Grand March 19, 20, and 21. My question is: Is there a height requirement for the pool slide (the larger Redwood one?)? My kids are 10, 6, and 4. All of them swim very well. We have a pool in the backyard and sent them through private lessons with a focus on survival swimming. I forsee some disappointment if some can use the slide and not others.
> 
> Thanks,
> Laurie



No height requirement just that they be able to swim by themselves out of the area the slide dumps into and no lifejackets.  The lifeguard can/may ask the child for a quick swim test if they have any doubts - usually if they see it is a young child.  So if all your kids swim well, they should be fine.


----------



## presto3

sierranevada said:


> No height requirement just that they be able to swim by themselves out of the area the slide dumps into and no lifejackets.  The lifeguard can/may ask the child for a quick swim test if they have any doubts - usually if they see it is a young child.  So if all your kids swim well, they should be fine.



Thank you! We stayed in a hotel in Phoenix once where all the slides were 48" requirement, so I was worried. 

Laurie


----------



## ethanwa

I enjoyed this hotel but it's overpriced and not enough Disney for me. Very much a standard hotel feel to it.

I'll be staying at a different one next time.


----------



## KCmike

presto3 said:


> We will be staying at the Grand March 19, 20, and 21. My question is: Is there a height requirement for the pool slide (the larger Redwood one?)? My kids are 10, 6, and 4. All of them swim very well. We have a pool in the backyard and sent them through private lessons with a focus on survival swimming. I forsee some disappointment if some can use the slide and not others.
> 
> Thanks,
> Laurie



I don't remember any height requirement.  I saw several small children going down when we were there.


----------



## KCmike

ethanwa said:


> I enjoyed this hotel but it's overpriced and not enough Disney for me. Very much a standard hotel feel to it.
> 
> I'll be staying at a different one next time.



It has little touches of Disney.  It is suppose to be of the arts and crafts era.  It pays homage to the Awahnee in Yosemite.  Yosemite is one of those bucket list places everyone needs to see.  I didn't think that the Wilderness Lodge was all that "disney" but I enjoyed it for what it was.  Just my two cents.


----------



## aristocat65

KCmike said:


> It has little touches of Disney.  It is suppose to be of the arts and crafts era.  It pays homage to the Awahnee in Yosemite.  Yosemite is one of those bucket list places everyone needs to see.  I didn't think that the Wilderness Lodge was all that "disney" but I enjoyed it for what it was.  Just my two cents.



I agree.  While it doesn't scream "Disney", it is the incredible attention to detail from the arts and crafts theming to the hidden Mickeys that make it VERY Disney to me.  I could never get tired of looking around and noticing new things I hadn't seen before.


----------



## DmaxHawk

aristocat65 said:


> I agree.  While it doesn't scream "Disney", it is the incredible attention to detail from the arts and crafts theming to the hidden Mickeys that make it VERY Disney to me.  I could never get tired of looking around and noticing new things I hadn't seen before.



Well put. I agree


----------



## ethanwa

aristocat65 said:


> I agree.  While it doesn't scream "Disney", it is the incredible attention to detail from the arts and crafts theming to the hidden Mickeys that make it VERY Disney to me.  I could never get tired of looking around and noticing new things I hadn't seen before.



While I appreciate that, I am from Seattle so the whole "woods" and "outdoor" type of feeling that the hotel gives is nothing new to me at all. It very much felt like a mountain hotel I would stay at around here. Nothing new, nothing exciting.

I want something the screams "you're on vacation!" rather that "looks just like your backyard!"

For me a vacation is tropical, not homey, so I think it just wasn't what I really wanted.


----------



## VallCopen

ethanwa said:


> While I appreciate that, I am from Seattle so the whole "woods" and "outdoor" type of feeling that the hotel gives is nothing new to me at all. It very much felt like a mountain hotel I would stay at around here. Nothing new, nothing exciting.
> 
> I want something the screams "you're on vacation!" rather that "looks just like your backyard!"
> 
> For me a vacation is tropical, not homey, so I think it just wasn't what I really wanted.



And that is why there are choices.....  Everyone has their own opinion, not right or wrong, just their opinion.  I would hate if EVERYONE wanted to stay at my favorite hotel (THE GRAND) because that would mean prices would sky rocket, due to full capacity.


----------



## nunzia

VallCopen said:


> And that is why there are choices.....  Everyone has their own opinion, not right or wrong, just their opinion.  I would hate if EVERYONE wanted to stay at my favorite hotel (THE GRAND) because that would mean prices would sky rocket, due to full capacity.



I agree...I feel the same about anything with the southwest feel since that is what I see every day..ack.. I love the Arts and Crafts look..warm and inviting to me.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## KCmike

Room 3105 

The view is looking just to the left.  The main entrance is just below.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Thanks for the new pics Mike! Do you have the date of when the room view was taken?


----------



## Dobie

I love this thread!  It makes me happy!


----------



## Dobie

CrazyDuck said:


> Grizzly River Run... it is the rafting ride just across the private entrance to DCA.  If you are familiar with WDW, it is like Kali River Rapids, only better!



It is completely better.  Not only is it longer, but you don't get as wet and you don't have to hike clear across a muggy, steamy, touristo packed DAK to the bus for the long ride back to your hotel in soaking wet clothes and shoes. . .you can just scamper back to your pool side lounger at GCH, order another margarita then lie there it total bliss, drying out in the warm California sunshine. . .

...not that the Dobies have ever done this...


----------



## sierranevada

Dobie said:


> It is completely better.  Not only is it longer, but you don't get as wet and you don't have to hike clear across a muggy, steamy, touristo packed DAK to the bus for the long ride back to your hotel in soaking wet clothes and shoes. . .you can just scamper back to your pool side lounger at GCH, order another margarita then lie there it total bliss, drying out in the warm California sunshine. . .
> 
> ...not that the Dobies have ever done this...



What Dobie said!!

We loved doing that - lounge by the pool at the Grand and then pop in to ride GRR with a FP and pop back to the pool!!  And the poolside margaritas taste soooo good!


----------



## Dobie

sierranevada said:


> What Dobie said!!
> 
> We loved doing that - lounge by the pool at the Grand and then pop in to ride GRR with a FP and pop back to the pool!!  And the poolside margaritas taste soooo good!


----------



## KCmike

DmaxHawk said:


> Thanks for the new pics Mike! Do you have the date of when the room view was taken?



June 2010.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Thanks Mike, I'll be adding that.


----------



## mikeandkarla

Is there a monorail station inside the resort?  I see on the map the monorail seems to go through the GCH but can you board there?


----------



## Pjimmeyer

mikeandkarla said:


> Is there a monorail station inside the resort?  I see on the map the monorail seems to go through the GCH but can you board there?



Unfortunately no.  The only monorail stop outside of DL is closer to the Disneyland Hotel on the opposite side of Downtown Disney from the parks.


----------



## nunzia

mikeandkarla said:


> Is there a monorail station inside the resort?  I see on the map the monorail seems to go through the GCH but can you board there?



No..the only monorail station is in DTD by the Rainforest Cafe.


----------



## happymomof1

Thanks for the info on Grizzly Run!  We're getting so close to booking our trip having narrowed down our choices on what we want to do on our CA vacation trip.  This weekend I found info on Adventures by Disney Hollywood backstage trip.  Looks like a great way to see some Hollywood/lot's of Disney, and it includes at stay at Grand Californian!  Yay!  

Anyone reading this take part in this trip before? I know the itinerary is busy, so just wondering if anyone was able to REALLY enjoy the ins/outs of the hotel/pool/restaurants on site.  It looks so beautiful, I don't want to miss it amidst all the "behind the scenes action".

I am ready for some Disney magic!


----------



## Nonsuch

happymomof1 said:


> ...This weekend I found info on Adventures by Disney Hollywood backstage trip.  Looks like a great way to see some Hollywood/lot's of Disney, and it includes at stay at Grand Californian!


Hollywood Family Vacation
That will be a great vacation.  Disney Studios has very few tours, so this will be a unique experience 

D23 also has studio tours.


----------



## happymomof1

Thanks for the info for D23 tours.  We are in the process of renewing membership, but, for some reason I need to locate our card. (moved this year, so harder than it sounds.  Maybe because we were charter members, not sure)


----------



## franandaj

happymomof1 said:


> Thanks for the info on Grizzly Run!  We're getting so close to booking our trip having narrowed down our choices on what we want to do on our CA vacation trip.  This weekend I found info on Adventures by Disney Hollywood backstage trip.  Looks like a great way to see some Hollywood/lot's of Disney, and it includes at stay at Grand Californian!  Yay!
> 
> Anyone reading this take part in this trip before? I know the itinerary is busy, so just wondering if anyone was able to REALLY enjoy the ins/outs of the hotel/pool/restaurants on site.  It looks so beautiful, I don't want to miss it amidst all the "behind the scenes action".
> 
> I am ready for some Disney magic!



I haven't taken it, but I've read TRs of people who have.  You will not have any downtime on the tour.  If you do take it, plan a couple extra days on your own after the trip.  You'll have seen all the great backstage stuff and then you can can relax and revisit all the things you want to do again when you're on your own.


----------



## andytaro

We've just came back from 4 nights stay in GCH.  We loved the location of the hotel, but the room was just ok in my opinion. You are paying for the convenience to access GCA, DL, and DTD. We got a pool view room and had a partial view to GCA.

Here is a few shots from our room.


----------



## happymomof1

Ooooh!  That's the impression I was getting as well(that the tour is super busy), so we will add some downtime before or after.  We'd love to check out the ocean and science center too!


----------



## blackjackdelta

andytaro said:


> We've just came back from 4 nights stay in GCH. We loved the location of the hotel, but the room was just ok in my opinion. You are paying for the convenience to access GCA, DL, and DTD. We got a pool view room and had a partial view to GCA.
> 
> Here is a few shots from our room.


 great view.

Jack


----------



## nunzia

happymomof1 said:


> Thanks for the info on Grizzly Run!  We're getting so close to booking our trip having narrowed down our choices on what we want to do on our CA vacation trip.  This weekend I found info on Adventures by Disney Hollywood backstage trip.  Looks like a great way to see some Hollywood/lot's of Disney, and it includes at stay at Grand Californian!  Yay!
> 
> Anyone reading this take part in this trip before? I know the itinerary is busy, so just wondering if anyone was able to REALLY enjoy the ins/outs of the hotel/pool/restaurants on site.  It looks so beautiful, I don't want to miss it amidst all the "behind the scenes action".
> 
> I am ready for some Disney magic!



I did this trip. It was wonderful! Just the best time...we had plenty of free time  (but also came in early for more free time)and the access to things (like Walt's apartment, the Lily Belle, the studio and Imagineering plus all the rest) was just so much fun. It is worth every penny IMO and the hotel for Hollywood is wonderful too..was it the Roosevelt? Anyway...you are right at the Kodak Theater where the oscars are held..jim Henson Studios, Walts trains in Griffith Park, Jimmy Kimmel, El Capitan and Disney Soda Shoppe are also just so nice and great to learn about. I would say anyone thinking about this trip should jump in and do it..it was the best!


----------



## happymomof1

nunzia said:


> I did this trip. It was wonderful! Just the best time...we had plenty of free time  (but also came in early for more free time)and the access to things (like Walt's apartment, the Lily Belle, the studio and Imagineering plus all the rest) was just so much fun. It is worth every penny IMO and the hotel for Hollywood is wonderful too..was it the Roosevelt? Anyway...you are right at the Kodak Theater where the oscars are held..jim Henson Studios, Walts trains in Griffith Park, Jimmy Kimmel, El Capitan and Disney Soda Shoppe are also just so nice and great to learn about. I would say anyone thinking about this trip should jump in and do it..it was the best!



What great feedback!  We had originally planned a week exploring CA with the last few days being at DL, but when I stumbled accross a link for the ABD backstage hollywood tour.....we knew it was the trip for us.  So, I know that there will be other things we'll want to see along with the tour and of course some relaxing at that beautiful hotel is certainly in order! IMHO!
Thanks for your opinion of the tour.  We look at it as a "once in a lifetime" that under other circumstances would not even be do-able.  So much of it is not available to the general public.  Can't wait for Henson Studios, and imagineering...and Walts apartment.  (Ugh-hope I can hold back the tears, but may be overcome by such an honor!  I'm such an emotional sap!)


----------



## Dobie

The Dobies have been wishfully eyeing the ABD tour as well...


----------



## nunzia

Do it!! I tell you ..the group on this trip..if you cry you will fit right in..die hard fans one and all. (you know the gal that owns Small World vacations? she was on our trip) we had dinner with an ex ABD tour guide who had been named Disneyland ambassador...we were able to go to Jimmy Kimmel if we wished (we were a small group..only 13..so I think we got some extras) A pirate grabbed us at lunch and took us past the line to the ride...we rode Walt's train more than once, our Henson puppeteer was wonderful!, at Imagineering we saw Ub Iwerks great (great?) grandson, and the Imagineer who gave us the tour asked him if he was recognized (his name was on the door..we weren't THAT good)..and he said "only by these types of groups....we got to shop at Imagineering and the Studios..and have lunch at the studios..so many special treats..I won't give it all away. Oh..we saw the REAL Snow White grotto sculptures and heard the REAL story of them 
Here we are...DH and I have our hands on Grumpy's head


----------



## happymomof1

Your trip sounds like it was amazing!  Glad you had a great time. Love the pic of your group and the real Snow White statues.


----------



## eeyoremommy

I read somewhere on the boards that there is a viewing area at GCH where you can view WOC.  Where is that?  I understand that it isn't the best view, but it might be something good to do on our arrival day.  Also, are the pools heated?  DS gets cold rather quickly, but I know he will want to get in if he can.  We will be there mid-March.TIA.


----------



## KCmike

Here's one I've posted before but just slightly different


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

This thread is amazing! I am sure it's been asked many times before but after hours of reading, i haven't found the answer... Do the one bedroom villas come with a blender or is that something you can ask for?  Also do they offer the refillable mugs as do the WDW resorts do?

Starting to get really excited knowing in 3 weeks we will be enjoying our first stay there!!


----------



## DmaxHawk

DISNEYFOURME said:


> This thread is amazing! I am sure it's been asked many times before but after hours of reading, i haven't found the answer... Do the one bedroom villas come with a blender or is that something you can ask for?  Also do they offer the refillable mugs as do the WDW resorts do?
> 
> Starting to get really excited knowing in 3 weeks we will be enjoying our first stay there!!



I'm not seeing anything about a blender in the amenities list..


----------



## franandaj

DISNEYFOURME said:


> This thread is amazing! I am sure it's been asked many times before but after hours of reading, i haven't found the answer... Do the one bedroom villas come with a blender or is that something you can ask for?  Also do they offer the refillable mugs as do the WDW resorts do?
> 
> Starting to get really excited knowing in 3 weeks we will be enjoying our first stay there!!



You might also want to check out the Villas at the Grand Californian owners and lovers thread on the DVC - Mousellaneous forum.  There is some great information there too.


----------



## Nonsuch

DmaxHawk said:


> I'm not seeing anything about a blender in the amenities list..



Blender is listed under "Items Available Upon Requrest"


----------



## Nonsuch

eeyoremommy said:


> I read somewhere on the boards that there is a viewing area at GCH where you can view WOC.  Where is that?


Shown on the map as "6th Floor Paradise View Terrace"




Earlier in this thread



eeyoremommy said:


> Also, are the pools heated?


Yes


----------



## nunzia

eeyoremommy said:


> I read somewhere on the boards that there is a viewing area at GCH where you can view WOC.  Where is that?  I understand that it isn't the best view, but it might be something good to do on our arrival day.  Also, are the pools heated?  DS gets cold rather quickly, but I know he will want to get in if he can.  We will be there mid-March.TIA.



It's on the 6th floor in the DVC wing..there is good signage to find it and you'll need your room key to get in..the music is piped in..it's a nice experience, but nowhere near as nice as seeing it water side..but certainly worth doing.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Nonsuch said:


> Blender is listed under "Items Available Upon Requrest"



Wow don't I feel stupid. I went over it twice to make sure I didn't miss it.


----------



## ArchOwl

Just back from a four night stay at the Grand (checked in February 25th) where hubby and I stayed for our 7th Anniversary!  We had a "grand" time and loved the hotel.   Such a beautiful place!  We were in standard room (3325) and I didn't take any pictures because basically there were just trees outside the room, which was nice.  This was a king bed room, which we had requested.  It was also about 2 minutes away from the GCH entrance to DCA (score!).  

We also took the Art of the Craft Tour, which I highly recommend for anyone interested in the Hotel or the Arts and Crafts Movement, or both!  It was supposed to be an hour long, but our tour guide (Max) was very talkative and it turned out to be almost two hours!  He showed us some neat stuff about the lanterns, pool gates, the lounge, and also took us up to the El Capitan Suite for a tour.  The El Capitan is one of the presidential suites, that goes for about $5500 a night!   I don't see any pics of the suite in the thread, so I thought I would add.  Hopefully this is the right place.  

There was also a full kitchen, dining room, and office, but we were kind of moved through those areas fast as we were running behind on the tour...  Altogether it is 2200 sq. feet of space!  Amazing.

Pictures aren't showing up!  Aggh!  Uploaded to Flickr and copied and pasted the image...help!


----------



## blackjackdelta

ArchOwl said:


> Just back from a four night stay at the Grand (checked in February 25th) where hubby and I stayed for our 7th Anniversary! We had a "grand" time and loved the hotel.  Such a beautiful place! We were in standard room (3325) and I didn't take any pictures because basically there were just trees outside the room, which was nice. This was a king bed room, which we had requested. It was also about 2 minutes away from the GCH entrance to DCA (score!).
> 
> We also took the Art of the Craft Tour, which I highly recommend for anyone interested in the Hotel or the Arts and Crafts Movement, or both! It was supposed to be an hour long, but our tour guide (Max) was very talkative and it turned out to be almost two hours! He showed us some neat stuff about the lanterns, pool gates, the lounge, and also took us up to the El Capitan Suite for a tour. The El Capitan is one of the presidential suites, that goes for about $5500 a night!  I don't see any pics of the suite in the thread, so I thought I would add. Hopefully this is the right place.
> 
> There was also a full kitchen, dining room, and office, but we were kind of moved through those areas fast as we were running behind on the tour... Altogether it is 2200 sq. feet of space! Amazing.
> 
> Pictures aren't showing up! Aggh! Uploaded to Flickr and copied and pasted the image...help!


 
From what I understand you can even hire a chef to come in and fix your meals. Did you use the add image icon above the reply box and then put the photo properties url in the box..ex http://xxxxxxxxxxxxx.

Jack


----------



## ArchOwl

So apparently Flickr hates me right now...so I just jumped over to Photobucket:

Entry foyer





Living room





King bedroom





Walk in closet





HUGE bathroom!





Living room with view of balcony





View from balcony of Matterhorn





More views





Grizzly Peak





Construction!





Soarin'


----------



## Nonsuch

I love those windows.  They look like wisteria blossoms, and the pattern is used throughout the suite


----------



## funatdisney

ArchOwl said:


> We also took the Art of the Craft Tour, which I highly recommend for anyone interested in the Hotel or the Arts and Crafts Movement, or both!  It was supposed to be an hour long, but our tour guide (Max) was very talkative and it turned out to be almost two hours!  He showed us some neat stuff about the lanterns, pool gates, the lounge, and also took us up to the El Capitan Suite for a tour.  The El Capitan is one of the presidential suites, that goes for about $5500 a night!   I don't see any pics of the suite in the thread, so I thought I would add.  Hopefully this is the right place.
> 
> There was also a full kitchen, dining room, and office, but we were kind of moved through those areas fast as we were running behind on the tour...  Altogether it is 2200 sq. feet of space!  Amazing.



What a treat for you and to us! I loved your pictures and have always wondered what the presidential suite looked like. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nunzia

wow..great pictures!! where in the hotel is this located? I love those windows...


----------



## Nonsuch

nunzia said:


> wow..great pictures!! where in the hotel is this located? I love those windows...








329/331 on the 6th floor.
The entry is a bridge, with open space to the 5th floor below.


----------



## ArchOwl

Nonsuch said:


> I love those windows.  They look like wisteria blossoms, and the pattern is used throughout the suite



Our tour guide said those were supposed to resemble wheat, if you look at the entry foyer, you will see it in the carpet as well.  The design is repeated throughout the suite!


----------



## Nonsuch

ArchOwl said:


> Our tour guide said those were supposed to resemble wheat, if you look at the entry foyer, you will see it in the carpet as well.  The design is repeated throughout the suite!


I suppose it could resemble wheat that grows down from the ceiling


----------



## happymomof1

Since Grand Californian is the hotel used for part of the ABD Hollywood Backstage magic trip, what kind/view of room is typical?
Just wondering if we'll be able to see Downtown Disney or a park or pool from the room typically.  Hoping it's not just a parking lot view.  Please share your experience if you can.  Thank you!


----------



## nunzia

happymomof1 said:


> Since Grand Californian is the hotel used for part of the ABD Hollywood Backstage magic trip, what kind/view of room is typical?
> Just wondering if we'll be able to see Downtown Disney or a park or pool from the room typically.  Hoping it's not just a parking lot view.  Please share your experience if you can.  Thank you!



I think we had standard view..but really don't recall what it was. The worst view we ever had...which was the front parking lot..was Concierge room.. It was still nice!


----------



## happymomof1

I can see how conceirge could"brighten" the parking lot view lol!
We have never been to GC,
and are sooooooo looking forward to it!


----------



## emum

DmaxHawk said:


> I love the tree!
> 
> What was your room number?



Sorry, Sal - long time, no post.... we were in suite 5116.

Cheers,
Sally


----------



## Nonsuch

ArchOwl said:


> Our tour guide said those were supposed to resemble wheat, if you look at the entry foyer, you will see it in the carpet as well.  The design is repeated throughout the suite!


Yes, it is a wheat pattern.
Many details of the suite pay homage to Frank Lloyd Wright, and that pattern appears at the Robie House in Chicago.


----------



## Nonsuch

Room 6502, 6th floor 1 bedroom DVC villa 
March 5, 2011


----------



## monami7

Our VGC Resale was just waived from Disney!  
We now own 160 points at our Favorite Hotel!!!


----------



## Disney Princess

Beautiful picture Nonsuch!!  I hope our view is that nice in May.  



monami7 said:


> Our VGC Resale was just waived from Disney!
> We now own 160 points at our Favorite Hotel!!!



Congrats on the purchase!  Happy planning for your first trip on points!!!


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

Nonsuch said:


> Room 6502, 6th floor 1 bedroom DVC villa
> March 5, 2011



Wow...wonder if i can request this room in two weeks?


----------



## nunzia

monami7 said:


> Our VGC Resale was just waived from Disney!
> We now own 160 points at our Favorite Hotel!!!



Congrats and Welcome Home!


----------



## Nonsuch

Disney Princess said:


> Beautiful picture Nonsuch!!  I hope our view is that nice in May.





DISNEYFOURME said:


> Wow...wonder if i can request this room in two weeks?


It never hurts to ask 
This is the request I emailed to Member Services:


> Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier Park View.
> The room order of preference is:  6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508, 3502, 2522, 2508, 2502


Of course, these are all 1 bedroom DVC villas


----------



## happymomof1

Is it possible to get a room with a view of the monorail AND something scenic like one of the parks or dtd?  I'm not sure how things are configured.  If so, what category room would it be/ what should my request be? Thanks!


----------



## happymomof1

Or, would just asking for monorail view be enough?  Is there a " bad background" near any of the monorail that we wouldn't want to see? Ie:some unsightliness. Sorry to sound nit-picky, just having a hard time figuring out views since we've not ever been before.  Wdw room views are VERY specific to what you pay for.  We are booking through Adventures by Disney and the agent asked if we had any room requests, and I could only think to request a balcony because I have absolutely no idea about views.  Thanks for your feedback! It's much appreciated!


----------



## Nonsuch

happymomof1 said:


> Wdw room views are VERY specific to what you pay for.


The Grand also has some different room rates based on view (Pool/Park view, Downtown Disney view), and any other rooms are Standard view.  The standard view is either the front of the hotel or into the central courtyard where the monorail passes.



happymomof1 said:


> We are booking through Adventures by Disney and the agent asked if we had any room requests...


You are booking a premium travel package, so an upgraded view should be included.  If you like to see the monorail, request a Park view room above the World of Disney Store.


----------



## happymomof1

You are booking a premium travel package, so an upgraded view should be included.  If you like to see the monorail, request a Park view room above the World of Disney Store.[/QUOTE]
Thanks for the feedback!

Just for my own info(since I have no idea of park/hotel configuration), what Park view is above World of Disney? 

Also, can you see the monorail from the Downtown Disney view rooms?


----------



## Nonsuch

happymomof1 said:


> Just for my own info(since I have no idea of park/hotel configuration), what Park view is above World of Disney?


View from room 5450






happymomof1 said:


> Also, can you see the monorail from the Downtown Disney view rooms?


No, the monorail is on the park side of the hotel.
Downtown Disney is North of the hotel (the top of this picture).
The monorail is the horizontal line (about 1/5 down)


----------



## happymomof1

Aaaaaaah! I see!  Thank you. And, what a beautiful view you had!
Thank you!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Hi all, sorry i haven't been posting. We have had a family crisis over the past couple of weeks and I have been tied up, not to mention the fact that it was unclear if I was going to make our reservation next week. All is well now and will be updating the room views. Thanks for your contributions to those views and congrats on reaching 2000 posts in this thread!


----------



## nunzia

DmaxHawk said:


> Hi all, sorry i haven't been posting. We have had a family crisis over the past couple of weeks and I have been tied up, not to mention the fact that it was unclear if I was going to make our reservation next week. All is well now and will be updating the room views. Thanks for your contributions to those views and congrats on reaching 2000 posts in this thread!



Glad things are resolved and I look forward to a trip report when you return


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> Glad things are resolved and I look forward to a trip report when you return



Thanks


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> Thanks


 

Good to see you back Sal.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Good to see you back Sal.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack!


Thread updated


----------



## nunzia

happymomof1 said:


> You are booking a premium travel package, so an upgraded view should be included.  If you like to see the monorail, request a Park view room above the World of Disney Store.


Thanks for the feedback!

Just for my own info(since I have no idea of park/hotel configuration), what Park view is above World of Disney? 

Also, can you see the monorail from the Downtown Disney view rooms?[/QUOTE]

With our ABD trip the view was standard..and still just a wonderful time


----------



## KCmike

DmaxHawk said:


> Hi all, sorry i haven't been posting. We have had a family crisis over the past couple of weeks and I have been tied up, not to mention the fact that it was unclear if I was going to make our reservation next week. All is well now and will be updating the room views. Thanks for your contributions to those views and congrats on reaching 2000 posts in this thread!



Glad your back.  Hope all is better.


----------



## DmaxHawk

KCmike said:


> Glad your back.  Hope all is better.



Thanks Mike!


----------



## funatdisney

DmaxHawk, happy to have you back. This thread is great because of your hard work!

On another note, I was able to get a free snapfish calendar. I made the month of January 2012 a Grand Californian theme. So I thought I would share.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Thanks Liza, I appreciate it.

Wow that's an awesome calendar! Did you take those pictures yourself?


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you, Sal. Yes for this particular month I used photos I have taken. In fact some of these shots I have posted here. 

When you make the calendar on snapfish, they crop many of your shots so they will fit on the 12X12 page. I thought it would be nice to see some of these pictures in the original form.

The Christmas tree:





The chandelier:





Storytellers Meadow (my name for it)


----------



## MermaidHair

I am hoping to go in October and since I have plenty of time to plan I thought I would shop around for a great rate for a standard room at the GCH.  We have never stayed there before but I thought if I can get that "great rate" DH might agree.  We are not choosy about views...

Thanks!


----------



## nunzia

I think about $200 per night is the lowest I've seen...


----------



## DmaxHawk

funatdisney said:


> Thank you, Sal. Yes for this particular month I used photos I have taken. In fact some of these shots I have posted here.
> 
> When you make the calendar on snapfish, they crop many of your shots so they will fit on the 12X12 page. I thought it would be nice to see some of these pictures in the original form.
> 
> The Christmas tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chandelier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storytellers Meadow (my name for it)




Never knew you could do that. That's a good idea!


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Random question...does GCH sell hotel specific merchandise?  Like shirts or ornaments?  Thanks!


----------



## CrazyDuck

MUDisneyCouple said:


> Random question...does GCH sell hotel specific merchandise?  Like shirts or ornaments?  Thanks!



Yes... Acorn Gifts and Goods sells GCH merchandise...


----------



## DmaxHawk

CrazyDuck said:


> Yes... Acorn Gifts and Goods sells GCH merchandise...



Thanks for the quick response Duck!


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

CrazyDuck said:


> Yes... Acorn Gifts and Goods sells GCH merchandise...



Yes, thanks for the speedy response!!  This is exciting news as WDW has recently stopped making resort merchandise


----------



## KCmike

MUDisneyCouple said:


> Yes, thanks for the speedy response!!  This is exciting news as WDW has recently stopped making resort merchandise



That's really sad.  

GCH sold shirts, ornaments, picture frames, key chains, pins, etc.  Everytime we stay somewhere new we get something to commemorate it.  Good times.


----------



## franandaj

MUDisneyCouple said:


> Yes, thanks for the speedy response!!  This is exciting news as WDW has recently stopped making resort merchandise



Actually another Disney group that I am on somenoe said that they saw some resort specific merchandise for the MK resorts when they were there recently.  The lady at the gift shop said they were doing a test to sell if it sold and might possibly bring it back.


----------



## DeluxePrincess

franandaj said:


> Actually another Disney group that I am on somenoe said that they saw some resort specific merchandise for the MK resorts when they were there recently.  The lady at the gift shop said they were doing a test to sell if it sold and might possibly bring it back.



I always buy some merchandise specific to the resort I am staying at.  I sure hope they keep it!


----------



## PoohNFriends

MUDisneyCouple said:


> Yes, thanks for the speedy response!!  This is exciting news as WDW has recently stopped making resort merchandise





franandaj said:


> Actually another Disney group that I am on somenoe said that they saw some resort specific merchandise for the MK resorts when they were there recently.  The lady at the gift shop said they were doing a test to sell if it sold and might possibly bring it back.



During the annual DVC member meeting in December it was also reported Disney was working on more resort specific merchandise so hopefully that's for all Disney resorts and not just DVC ones?


----------



## franandaj

PoohNFriends said:


> During the annual DVC member meeting in December it was also reported Disney was working on more resort specific merchandise so hopefully that's for all Disney resorts and not just DVC ones?



I believe the group I heard it on was the allears yahoo group and many of those people are not DVC members.  Evidently two of the MK resorts had the merchandise but the one she was looking for was the one they were not testing.  Only one of the three has a DVC resort, so chances are good it may have been the Poly and the GF.


----------



## happymomof1

CrazyDuck said:
			
		

> Yes... Acorn Gifts and Goods sells GCH merchandise...



I have a question- Do they sell "Mountain Ranger" type hats for kids? Would probably be brown, like a park ranger or Mounty would wear?  We saw one on a kid in a DL promo video that had scenes from the GCH.  Was hoping to pick one up at a gift shop there.
Please let me know if anyone has seen these kinds of hats there.
Thanks!!!


----------



## funatdisney

FYI, the Disneyland Resort website has posted a special saving rates for their three hotels. These rates are good from April 17 to June 18, 2011. Must book by May 28 and there are no minimum length of stay. The GCH rates range from $285 to $383. AP's should check to see if they can get a lower rate than listed. For details see *Special Savings at all 3 DLR Hotels.*

I really don't know what a good rate is for the GCH (book a DVC room myself), but just in case these are good rates or if your current booked rate is higher than these (I believe you can change them). Be sure to see the calendar chart to check the rates for the days you want to book. Different days have different rates.


----------



## nunzia

happymomof1 said:


> I have a question- Do they sell "Mountain Ranger" type hats for kids? Would probably be brown, like a park ranger or Mounty would wear?  We saw one on a kid in a DL promo video that had scenes from the GCH.  Was hoping to pick one up at a gift shop there.
> Please let me know if anyone has seen these kinds of hats there.
> Thanks!!!



I saw that type of hat..if I get what you're asking about..at that shop that's by GRR..they had alot of outdoorsy type things..it's the store with the canoe full of plush at the front of the store..can't recall the name.


----------



## nunzia

funatdisney said:


> FYI, the Disneyland Resort website has posted a special saving rates for their three hotels. These rates are good from April 17 to June 18, 2011. Must book by May 28 and there are no minimum length of stay. The GCH rates range from $285 to $383. AP's should check to see if they can get a lower rate than listed. For details see *Special Savings at all 3 DLR Hotels.*
> 
> I really don't know what a good rate is for the GCH (book a DVC room myself), but just in case these are good rates or if your current booked rate is higher than these (I believe you can change them). Be sure to see the calendar chart to check the rates for the days you want to book. Different days have different rates.



I just got a PIN...Maybe because I stayed at DLH last year when there was no room for DVC at VGC...is that pin something I can pass on or is it tied to my name..anyone know?


----------



## funatdisney

nunzia said:


> I just got a PIN...Maybe because I stayed at DLH last year when there was no room for DVC at VGC...is that pin something I can pass on or is it tied to my name..anyone know?



Did you book the DLH with your points? I am just curious what was the rate with the pin?


----------



## nunzia

I don't know the rate..it was advertised as a percentage off...Nope..I used old fashioned cash to book DLH.


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks, nunzia. To some folks that pin code is very precious because only a few people actually receive it. The pin codes are only given to those that book a room at one of DLR hotels. If they gave it to DVC members that booked through points, that would been really cool. But it is not the case.


----------



## blackjackdelta

I was told the pin was tied to the individual so it could not be given away. We have only received the pin once and for a time that would not work for us, so down the drain it went.

Jack


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> FYI, the Disneyland Resort website has posted a special saving rates for their three hotels. These rates are good from April 17 to June 18, 2011. Must book by May 28 and there are no minimum length of stay. The GCH rates range from $285 to $383. AP's should check to see if they can get a lower rate than listed. For details see *Special Savings at all 3 DLR Hotels.*
> 
> I really don't know what a good rate is for the GCH (book a DVC room myself), but just in case these are good rates or if your current booked rate is higher than these (I believe you can change them). Be sure to see the calendar chart to check the rates for the days you want to book. Different days have different rates.



Thanks for the heads up.  At first glance it doesn't seem to be as good as the past two years of the 3 for 5 deal.  I know they are probably expecting alot of people coming to see the new stuff.  We are headed to WDW this year (hoping most will be doing something different since Fantasyland is doesn't yet) and we got some really good deals for Port Orleans Riverside $100 a night and Grand Floridian $300 each night.  Riverside is a steal of a deal just wish I didn't have to make that bus ride to each park back and forth.  We're going to celebrate WDW's 40th birthday!!!!

I'm counting on all of you to bring home the new pictures of DL/DCA/GF this year!!!


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

PoohNFriends said:


> During the annual DVC member meeting in December it was also reported Disney was working on more resort specific merchandise so hopefully that's for all Disney resorts and not just DVC ones?



I hope you are right!!!  We went in Oct and we always get a dated ornament from the resort(s) we stay at and at each place we were told that they were not doing resort specific merch anymore.  

I was able to take part in 3 different surveys (2 there and 1 at home) and believe me I laid it on pretty thick about how silly it was not to have resort merch...maybe Disney really does listen to their consumers?  Hope springs eternal


----------



## mikeandkarla

I hope you're right. I love resort specific merchandise.


----------



## happymomof1

Thanks!
Ps-is GRR the Grizzley ride. This will be our first trip to DL, so I'm not quite sure of all the lingo.


----------



## twopeasonepod

funatdisney said:


> FYI, the Disneyland Resort website has posted a special saving rates for their three hotels. These rates are good from April 17 to June 18, 2011. Must book by May 28 and there are no minimum length of stay. The GCH rates range from $285 to $383. AP's should check to see if they can get a lower rate than listed. For details see *Special Savings at all 3 DLR Hotels.*
> 
> I really don't know what a good rate is for the GCH (book a DVC room myself), but just in case these are good rates or if your current booked rate is higher than these (I believe you can change them). Be sure to see the calendar chart to check the rates for the days you want to book. Different days have different rates.



Since I am fanatical about researching and keeping tabs of things to get deals, I knew that new rates would be coming out shortly after the last promo ended 3/19.  I called Monday when new AP and Spring rates came out and was able to get a better rate with our APs.  Depends when you are going since the AP rates sell out quickly, but generally the AP rate is better.


----------



## mikeandkarla

twopeasonepod said:


> Since I am fanatical about researching and keeping tabs of things to get deals, I knew that new rates would be coming out shortly after the last promo ended 3/19.  I called Monday when new AP and Spring rates came out and was able to get a better rate with our APs.  Depends when you are going since the AP rates sell out quickly, but generally the AP rate is better.



What about park tickets?  Current promotion ends on April 14, will there be another promo when that one expires?


----------



## twopeasonepod

Hmm....sorry I'm not that great with tickets/hoppers since we buy APs even though we are from Hawaii.  But even if we only go twice a year, it's worth it.  Sorry!


----------



## nunzia

happymomof1 said:


> Thanks!
> Ps-is GRR the Grizzley ride. This will be our first trip to DL, so I'm not quite sure of all the lingo.



Yes..Sorry!! There is a store around there..past it if coming from Soarin..on the left hand side..that has lots of outdoorsy themed things.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Does anyone want me to find anything out now that we are here?


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Hi DMax, we'll be there in 3 days  and I was wondering if it was completely full/sold out?  We have booked 2 rooms and have requested that they be adjoining, but we're concerned that if the hotel is full that they won't be able to accommodate our request.  How long did it take you to check in?  Hope you are enjoying yourself.


----------



## nunzia

DmaxHawk said:


> Does anyone want me to find anything out now that we are here?



Try the Fried Green Tomato sandwich at Hungry Bear and let me know if it's any good 
Take lots of pictures to share!


----------



## DmaxHawk

AussieDisneyNut said:


> Hi DMax, we'll be there in 3 days  and I was wondering if it was completely full/sold out?  We have booked 2 rooms and have requested that they be adjoining, but we're concerned that if the hotel is full that they won't be able to accommodate our request.  How long did it take you to check in?  Hope you are enjoying yourself.



The hotel is indeed at 100% capacity!! We talked to a cast member and he said that this weekend they are expecting over 70,000 people in the parks since everyone is on Spring Break now. It didn't take us long to check in at all; since we got a concierge room, we were able to check in at the 6th floor concierge desk. The lobby check in line didn't seem too long when we arrived on Friday but things are getting busier we noticed. 



nunzia said:


> Try the Fried Green Tomato sandwich at Hungry Bear and let me know if it's any good
> Take lots of pictures to share!



I will see if I can make it there. I'm traveling with 3 other buddies so I have to see if they want to eat there some time.


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> Try the Fried Green Tomato sandwich at Hungry Bear and let me know if it's any good
> Take lots of pictures to share!



We went there today and I got the sandwich. I thought it was pretty good. Full of flavor. However, none of my other buddies liked it. Levon (who didn't try it) said "Its a royal conglomerate of awful." Angel said "Its not for me but it's alright." Micheal said (insert weird voice) "I dun like it."
While I enjoy a burger over the sandwich, I wouldn't mind  and would enjoy it if I did get it.


----------



## happymomof1

DmaxHawk said:
			
		

> Does anyone want me to find anything out now that we are here?



I wish I could see it through your eyes!  We are WDW veterans and are sooooooo looking forward to seeing DL in person this summer!
Lucky you!!!


----------



## funatdisney

70,000 guests! I bet tonight will be packed at DL with the new Pirate Sneak Peek in the Festival Arena. Sal, are you planning on heading over there to have a look see?
Sounds like you are having a great time, Sal.


----------



## DmaxHawk

happymomof1 said:


> I wish I could see it through your eyes!  We are WDW veterans and are sooooooo looking forward to seeing DL in person this summer!
> Lucky you!!!



I'm sure you will absolutely love it! Summer is right around the corner!



funatdisney said:


> 70,000 guests! I bet tonight will be packed at DL with the new Pirate Sneak Peek in the Festival Arena. Sal, are you planning on heading over there to have a look see?
> Sounds like you are having a great time, Sal.




We thought it would be packed also. But it doesn't seem that bad today...To us it seemed busier during the week than it did on the weekends. 
We were thinking that everyone goes to the parks during the week because they think no one will be there. During the week, there was a HUGE crowd of people just trying to get past the security booths. The crowd extended past that flower fountain in DTD. Today the security booth lines (during the same time) were only a few persons long.
We were thinking of heading over the check the sneak peak but we had such a great time at Electronica last weekend that we just had to go again. It exceeded all of our expectations by a huge margin and we have basically planned our entire day around it lol. We have a bag of really bright glowsticks (Ultras) ready to go .


----------



## marcemc

I'm loving this thread 

We just booked 2 rooms for the last week of may 

my question is this:

Could we request studios even if they are not adjoined instead of standard rooms? I would love to have that microwave/fridge


----------



## DmaxHawk

marcemc said:


> I'm loving this thread
> 
> We just booked 2 rooms for the last week of may
> 
> my question is this:
> 
> Could we request studios even if they are not adjoined instead of standard rooms? I would love to have that microwave/fridge



It never hurts to ask...

I don't know if they will give them to you what with the studios being from DVC


----------



## Nonsuch

marcemc said:


> Could we request studios even if they are not adjoined instead of standard rooms? I would love to have that microwave/fridge


The studio (or any DVC unit) would require a specific reservation.  Any DVC unit that is not booked by DVC members within 60 days is made available for cash reservations, however studios generally book first.  When DVC members exchange their points for something outside the DVC resorts (i.e. Disney Cruise), then Disney recovers the cost by booking DVC rooms for cash.

It is too late for this May, but it is also possible to rent DVC points.


----------



## walkerelt001

i want to go there


----------



## walkerelt001

i will bring my son go there


----------



## marcemc

DmaxHawk said:


> It never hurts to ask...
> 
> I don't know if they will give them to you what with the studios being from DVC





Nonsuch said:


> The studio (or any DVC unit) would require a specific reservation.  Any DVC unit that is not booked by DVC members within 60 days is made available for cash reservations, however studios generally book first.  When DVC members exchange their points for something outside the DVC resorts (i.e. Disney Cruise), then Disney recovers the cost by booking DVC rooms for cash.
> 
> It is too late for this May, but it is also possible to rent DVC points.



Thanks for letting me know, I booked through Costco, so renting points is not an option for us, maybe next time.
We have always stayed at either PPH or DL, so I'm really excited about GCH


----------



## lffam

Was going through my Disney photos and saw this...Great lobby, but its was like the Antarctic it was soooo cold!!


----------



## BunnieGene

Resubscribing to the thread...we are planning to return this summer and I'm so relieved to see that new passholder rates were released Monday...*fingers crossed that something will be available for us*


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> Try the Fried Green Tomato sandwich at Hungry Bear and let me know if it's any good
> Take lots of pictures to share!



Here are some pics of what it looked like.


----------



## Chmie

( crrruuunnnccchhh )  sound of my arteries hardening.


----------



## nunzia

ok..gotta get one of those...


----------



## DmaxHawk

Chmie said:


> ( crrruuunnnccchhh )  sound of my arteries hardening.



 No kidding


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

We have just departed  the GCH after 6 wonderful nights.  
We were able to get exactly the room configeration we wanted - 1 queen plus bunks adjoining a room with 1 king on the 5th floor with a wonderful view over the ... carpark!  Honestly the view did not bother us, because we were more concerned with the bed arrangements. We loved how close the hotel was to the parks and we did manage to get a little time to spend in the pools which were great, if a little crowded.  The service was really good from all CM's and the rooms were very clean and comfortable.  
This was probably a "once in a lifetime" splurge and it was worth it to us.   Highlights included a fabulous dinner at Napa Rose, seeing Aladdin and the dining package at Ariels Grotto for the preferred viewing at WOC.  
The Spring Break crowds were a little busier than I had hoped, but we managed to get on all the rides we wanted with a little patience and some help from "fastpasses".  Thanks to everyone on the Dis for their tips and advice, it really helped our trip be successful.  On one final note, I thought 6 days in the parks would be more than enough, but we still did not get everything done ... the kids are hoping for a return trip in 2014 when Carsland is up and running!


----------



## DmaxHawk

AussieDisneyNut said:


> We have just departed  the GCH after 6 wonderful nights.
> We were able to get exactly the room configeration we wanted - 1 queen plus bunks adjoining a room with 1 king on the 5th floor with a wonderful view over the ... carpark!  Honestly the view did not bother us, because we were more concerned with the bed arrangements. We loved how close the hotel was to the parks and we did manage to get a little time to spend in the pools which were great, if a little crowded.  The service was really good from all CM's and the rooms were very clean and comfortable.
> This was probably a "once in a lifetime" splurge and it was worth it to us.   Highlights included a fabulous dinner at Napa Rose, seeing Aladdin and the dining package at Ariels Grotto for the preferred viewing at WOC.
> The Spring Break crowds were a little busier than I had hoped, but we managed to get on all the rides we wanted with a little patience and some help from "fastpasses".  Thanks to everyone on the Dis for their tips and advice, it really helped our trip be successful.  On one final note, I thought 6 days in the parks would be more than enough, but we still did not get everything done ... the kids are hoping for a return trip in 2014 when Carsland is up and running!




Glad to hear your trip went well and you got what you were looking for! It's unbelievable how much stuff there is to do there! Congrats on what sounds like a great trip and I hope you do make it back there for 2014!


----------



## franandaj

AussieDisneyNut said:


> We have just departed  the GCH after 6 wonderful nights.
> We were able to get exactly the room configeration we wanted - 1 queen plus bunks adjoining a room with 1 king on the 5th floor with a wonderful view over the ... carpark!  Honestly the view did not bother us, because we were more concerned with the bed arrangements. We loved how close the hotel was to the parks and we did manage to get a little time to spend in the pools which were great, if a little crowded.  The service was really good from all CM's and the rooms were very clean and comfortable.
> This was probably a "once in a lifetime" splurge and it was worth it to us.   Highlights included a fabulous dinner at Napa Rose, seeing Aladdin and the dining package at Ariels Grotto for the preferred viewing at WOC.
> The Spring Break crowds were a little busier than I had hoped, but we managed to get on all the rides we wanted with a little patience and some help from "fastpasses".  Thanks to everyone on the Dis for their tips and advice, it really helped our trip be successful.  On one final note, I thought 6 days in the parks would be more than enough, but we still did not get everything done ... the kids are hoping for a return trip in 2014 when Carsland is up and running!



Sorry you didn't get everything done, but in a way I'm glad to hear it because often times on the boards often times people say that you can do everything withing 2-3 days and that baffles my mind.  I don't think I've done everything there is to do at DLR and I LIVE here!!!!!

Glad you had a great time, and hope that you get back here to see the new cars land, I'm looking forward to that and the new Star Tours ride!


----------



## KCmike

AussieDisneyNut said:


> We have just departed  the GCH after 6 wonderful nights.
> We were able to get exactly the room configeration we wanted - 1 queen plus bunks adjoining a room with 1 king on the 5th floor with a wonderful view over the ... carpark!  Honestly the view did not bother us, because we were more concerned with the bed arrangements. We loved how close the hotel was to the parks and we did manage to get a little time to spend in the pools which were great, if a little crowded.  The service was really good from all CM's and the rooms were very clean and comfortable.
> This was probably a "once in a lifetime" splurge and it was worth it to us.   Highlights included a fabulous dinner at Napa Rose, seeing Aladdin and the dining package at Ariels Grotto for the preferred viewing at WOC.
> The Spring Break crowds were a little busier than I had hoped, but we managed to get on all the rides we wanted with a little patience and some help from "fastpasses".  Thanks to everyone on the Dis for their tips and advice, it really helped our trip be successful.  On one final note, I thought 6 days in the parks would be more than enough, but we still did not get everything done ... the kids are hoping for a return trip in 2014 when Carsland is up and running!



We usually do five or more days with days off mixed in for other fun stuff in the area and we are always thinking we didn't have enough time.  I also concur with the others that when they think they can get everything in 2-3 days it just baffles my mind.  

The nice thing about DL is that they are always adding new stuff.  Even if its not a major attraction they add new fireworks, Tron stuff, old attractions are brought back (Sleeping beauty, Great Moments).  Plus it just feels like home.  I am really nervous at WDW this year.  I am thinking that it just won't be the same as DL.  

Glad you had a great time!  Who knows what they will have in 2014!!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

KCmike said:


> We usually do five or more days with days off mixed in for other fun stuff in the area and we are always thinking we didn't have enough time. I also concur with the others that when they think they can get everything in 2-3 days it just baffles my mind.
> 
> The nice thing about DL is that they are always adding new stuff. Even if its not a major attraction they add new fireworks, Tron stuff, old attractions are brought back (Sleeping beauty, Great Moments). Plus it just feels like home. I am really nervous at WDW this year. I am thinking that it just won't be the same as DL.
> 
> Glad you had a great time! Who knows what they will have in 2014!!!


 
I have to agree, either they do not have many things they want to do or they really do not know how much there is to do. We like to be able to do our favorites more than one. I love the MWoD, but it goes so slow it takes for ever just to make one trip. One daughter will ride IJ over and over if she could. On and on.

Jack


----------



## smile4stamps

Are there standard rooms that are not a long walk?  I am thinking of splurging for my birthday trip but don't want to splurge and then end up with a walk just as long as it would be if I stayed at PPH.


----------



## blackjackdelta

smile4stamps said:


> Are there standard rooms that are not a long walk? I am thinking of splurging for my birthday trip but don't want to splurge and then end up with a walk just as long as it would be if I stayed at PPH.


 
There are many standard rooms close to the elevators. We had a DQ with a daybed for 1 night last year.

Jack


----------



## lffam

AussieDisneyNut said:


> We have just departed  the GCH after 6 wonderful nights.
> We were able to get exactly the room configeration we wanted - 1 queen plus bunks adjoining a room with 1 king on the 5th floor with a wonderful view over the ... carpark!  Honestly the view did not bother us, because we were more concerned with the bed arrangements. We loved how close the hotel was to the parks and we did manage to get a little time to spend in the pools which were great, if a little crowded.  The service was really good from all CM's and the rooms were very clean and comfortable.
> This was probably a "once in a lifetime" splurge and it was worth it to us.   Highlights included a fabulous dinner at Napa Rose, seeing Aladdin and the dining package at Ariels Grotto for the preferred viewing at WOC.
> The Spring Break crowds were a little busier than I had hoped, but we managed to get on all the rides we wanted with a little patience and some help from "fastpasses".  Thanks to everyone on the Dis for their tips and advice, it really helped our trip be successful.  On one final note, I thought 6 days in the parks would be more than enough, but we still did not get everything done ... the kids are hoping for a return trip in 2014 when Carsland is up and running!



We spent 6 nights at GCV in Sept and had the best family holiday we have ever had. We cant wait to go back or to make a trip to WDW but that would seem to need alot more planning!!  Carsland is scheduled to be opened in 2012 so another 2 years on from that and I'm sure the will have even more new stuff to enjoy!


----------



## DmaxHawk

I feel a little embarrassed. I've been asking everyone to provide pics of their room views but I failed to take one of our view last month...

We had room 6401 and the view was overlooking the "garden" through which the monorail passes.


----------



## CrazyDuck

DmaxHawk said:


> I feel a little embarrassed. I've been asking everyone to provide pics of their room views but I failed to take one of our view last month...
> 
> We had room 6401 and the view was overlooking the "garden" through which the monorail passes.



For a "standard" view room the courtyard view is a much better option than Disneyland Drive/Valet view!


----------



## DmaxHawk

CrazyDuck said:


> For a "standard" view room the courtyard view is a much better option than Disneyland Drive/Valet view!



Good point


----------



## Smltown96

Wow, finally made it through all 139 pages of this thread!  New DVC owner at VGC and can't wait until our first stay June 14th through June 19th!!!  Great thread, keep it up.  Thanks to all of your for such great posts.


----------



## DmaxHawk

Smltown96 said:


> Wow, finally made it through all 139 pages of this thread!  New DVC owner at VGC and can't wait until our first stay June 14th through June 19th!!!  Great thread, keep it up.  Thanks to all of your for such great posts.



Congrats on being a new DVC owner!


----------



## Nonsuch

Smltown96 said:


> Wow, finally made it through all 139 pages of this thread!  New DVC owner at VGC and can't wait until our first stay June 14th through June 19th!!!


As a VGC owner, you should read these threads:
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners Group (235 pages)
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0 (39 pages)


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> As a VGC owner, you should read these threads:
> The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners Group (235 pages)
> The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0 (39 pages)



Nothing like a crash course!    I'm glad I found the first one when it was only about 112 pages!


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> Nothing like a crash course!    I'm glad I found the first one when it was only about 112 pages!


I found that original VGC owners thread (and joined this board) at page 121


----------



## Smltown96

Nonsuch said:


> As a VGC owner, you should read these threads:
> The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners Group (235 pages)
> The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0 (39 pages)



Have read all of the 2.0 but haven't done the original one yet.  That will take some time!!!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

We just returned from a not-so-great trip to GCH.  We enjoyed our stay in general, but there was some hiccups.

The first problem was in our room type.  We requested a king size bed, but was given a double.  They said we could change the next day, so we decided to switch.  I think this turned out to be a big mistake, especially since we were only staying for 3 nights.

We were celebrating our 15th anniversary.  It was funny to get a happy birthday picture and cake with our turn down service in our first room.

We needed to get up early so we could pack.  We had hoped to get to rope drop, but bell services was late picking up our bags.  We decided to bring them downstairs and there was a line.  We wanted to take an afternoon nap/break, but the room wasn't ready.  We had to make several calls.  We finally got a message the room was ready and decided to wait in another long bell service line to get our luggage.  Then we had to wait in another HUGE line to get our new keys.

The new room was smelly and hot.  It just seemed dirty, not like the first room which was very nice.  I kept getting angry with myself for changing in the first place.  The coffee table was in the center of the room where the cleaning person must have used as a stepping stool.  It was covered in black scuff marks and dirt.  I called downstairs because I wanted them to be aware that we didn't damage the table.  They assured me they would look at it while we were gone for our Fantasmic dessert package.

We stayed in the parks until closing and returned to find the table in the same place.  They did not give us turn down service either.  I called to see if they came to look.  The CM was very rude and told me that it was noted on my reservation and I shouldn't worry about it.  I told her that we didn't get turn down service either and she rudely said she would send someone up to fold down the covers.  Since it was close to 1 am, I told her it wasn't necessary.

We weren't surprised when we returned after our last night to find that we hadn't got turn down service again.  I know this is a minor point, but after the conversation with the CM the night prior, I decided to call downstairs again.  The new CM was more friendly and offered an apology.  

The hotel is lovely, but we have used the lounge and restaurant during our stays at other hotels.  We couldn't use the hotel facililies our first full day because our luggage was at bell services and we didn't have a room.  We really wanted to take advantage of being so close to Grizzly Run, but we didn't have a room.  Of course the ride broke down the next day and we never got to ride it during our stay.

The hotel was packed and very noisy.  I think we just picked the wrong time to go.  No more April trips for us.


----------



## Nonsuch

Halloweenqueen said:


> We just returned from a not-so-great trip to GCH.  We enjoyed our stay in general, but there was some hiccups.
> 
> The first problem was in our room type.  We requested a king size bed, but was given a double.  They said we could change the next day, so we decided to switch.  I think this turned out to be a big mistake, especially since we were only staying for 3 nights...


I have learned it is best to avoid switching rooms.  On short notice last year, I did a 3 day trip.  A 1-bedroom villa was only available for the first day, then 2 more days in a Grand Californian hotel room.  Some friends shared the 1-bedroom then moved to the Disneyland hotel.  It was just a pain to check out of the 1-bedroom by 11AM, and not have access to the new room until late afternoon.  Registration was able to issue keys to the hotel room when I checked out of the 1-bedroom -- it seems this was not same in your case.  The park view was excellent, but of course it was not the requested king bed.

My friends had it even worse at the Disneyland Hotel.  They booked a remodeled room with Downtown Disney view.  The room was remodeled, but facing the pool construction.  The hotel was full, so they changed rooms the next day.  The new room was dirty, so they wasted more time waiting for housekeeping.  In the end, they changed rooms every day -- leaving bags with bell service every day


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Checking in to the villas in a little less than a month.  Not looking forward to the long flight, but we are definitely looking forward to seeing our son, his bride and Gizzie the wonder dog and then staying at VGC.  Look out California, here we come.  Please have some good weather waiting for us.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Sorry to hear about your misadventure. We have not had that type of experience at the GCH or the Villas and we go in August. I really get the impression that Disney gets overwhelmed during the very busy times. I hope next time goes better.

Jack


----------



## JosieGirl71

We will be there for a week in September and have a VGC studio for 5 nights.  We have never stayed at GCH and are thinking about getting a regular GCH room for our remaining two nights.  Is there a better "view" to reserve that is shorter walking distance to the parks?  I think I'd really like a DTD view.


----------



## Nonsuch

JosieGirl71 said:


> ...Is there a better "view" to reserve that is shorter walking distance to the parks?  I think I'd really like a DTD view.


DTD view will have have a short walk going toward Disneyland.  There are stairs at the end of each wing of the hotel that exit into DTD (this is exit only).  The rooms over the World of Disney store have the shortest walk in, but the longest walk returning from Disneyland (although the overall distance in not much different than returning to the VGC).


----------



## summer0407

We will be staying at the Grand for the first time June 22-25. I wanted to know if anyone can help me as far as who to contact for a birthday basket for my son. His birthday is June 24th and I would like to plan ahead and have a Disney birthday basket delivered to the room. I thought I read that they have a list of items and you can call and buy them and arrange it to be delivered but I can't find the thread now. Has anyone done this before? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Nonsuch

summer0407 said:


> ...I wanted to know if anyone can help me as far as who to contact for a birthday basket for my son.


Vacation Planning can help you.  This post is from page 114 of this thread.


blackjackdelta said:


> This is a repost, and I am sure every knows that while you have reservations at the 3 resort hotels you can use vacation planning to make most of your reservations.
> 
> *Vacation Planning Office
> *1-714/300-7520 (for guests staying at the Disneyland Resort Hotels)
> Or email them at vacationplanning@disneyonline.com
> 
> 
> They have been life savers and they do the work and send you an itinerary.
> 
> Jack



Search this thread (or the whole board) for "Vacation Planning"


----------



## blackjackdelta

Has anyone heard anymore about checking in via phone?

Jack


----------



## summer0407

nonsuch said:


> vacation planning can help you.  This post is from page 114 of this thread.
> 
> 
> Search this thread (or the whole board) for "vacation planning"



thanks


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Has anyone heard anymore about checking in via phone?
> 
> Jack



Should have done that when we went but it slipped my mind


----------



## bigAWL

blackjackdelta said:


> Has anyone heard anymore about checking in via phone?
> 
> Jack


 
I might try this is July.  What are the details?

Phone number?
How early can you call (is it days before?)
Is there a separate place to pick up your keys if using this?
What can't you do over the phone that you can do checking in at the desk?
Or is this what you are asking, too?


----------



## Lynzer Torte

I have a question about room type.
We stayed at GCH for the first time in Feb- just DH, DS(3) and I.  Our room was a 2Q.

We plan on staying again first weekend of May but this time our 2 older sons, ages 16 & 18will join us.  What type of room can we expect for a family of 5?  2Q & daybed like DLH?


----------



## blackjackdelta

Lynzer Torte said:


> I have a question about room type.
> We stayed at GCH for the first time in Feb- just DH, DS(3) and I. Our room was a 2Q.
> 
> We plan on staying again first weekend of May but this time our 2 older sons, ages 16 & 18will join us. What type of room can we expect for a family of 5? 2Q & daybed like DLH?


 
That would be the best you can get without going to a suite or going over to the Villas. We tried that for 1 night and it was too crowded for us.

Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

Lynzer Torte said:


> ...What type of room can we expect for a family of 5?  2Q & daybed like DLH?


That is a rare room type at the Grand, all are located near the front entrance of the hotel.  It might be better to stay at Paradise Pier or Disneyland Hotel, where 2Q & daybed are more common


----------



## blackjackdelta

bigAWL said:


> I might try this is July. What are the details?
> 
> Phone number?
> How early can you call (is it days before?)
> Is there a separate place to pick up your keys if using this?
> What can't you do over the phone that you can do checking in at the desk?
> Or is this what you are asking, too?


 
This is what I am asking. It was posted back in Dec that one could check in that way but nothing since.

Jack


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Nonsuch said:


> That is a rare room type at the Grand, all are located near the front entrance of the hotel.  It might be better to stay at Paradise Pier or Disneyland Hotel, where 2Q & daybed are more common



So where will 1 of my kids sleep? On the floor?

We're not staying @ DLH- too much construction.  PP is too far for us to walk and we have no desire to stay there.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Lynzer Torte said:


> So where will 1 of my kids sleep? On the floor?
> 
> We're not staying @ DLH- too much construction. PP is too far for us to walk and we have no desire to stay there.


 
They do provide sleeping bags for that occasion.

Jack


----------



## Lynzer Torte

blackjackdelta said:


> They do provide sleeping bags for that occasion.
> 
> Jack



No way man.  Not paying $300+/night for one of my kids to sleep on the floor! 

I just got of the phone w/ WDTC and she said I could put a request in for a daybed room but there are no guarantees.  She also said the daybed rooms are throughout the hotel.
Ugh.


----------



## Nonsuch

Lynzer Torte said:


> No way man.  Not paying $300+/night for one of my kids to sleep on the floor!
> 
> I just got of the phone w/ WDTC and she said I could put a request in for a daybed room but there are no guarantees.  She also said the daybed rooms are throughout the hotel.
> Ugh.


A post earlier in this thread says there are 39 daybed rooms.

Another family was able to get a daybed room by checking in early 


Search this thread for "daybed" for more information.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Nonsuch said:


> A post earlier in this thread says there are 39 daybed rooms.
> 
> Another family was able to get a daybed room by checking in early
> 
> 
> Search this thread for "daybed" for more information.



Thanks for the links!


----------



## LisainCalifornia

fidoprincess said:


> The room was plenty big enough for the 5 of us! It was bigger than the DLH and PP rooms.



Actually, the standard rooms at the Grand Californa are a bit smaller than the rooms at the Disneyland Hotel or Paradise Pier.  The GC rooms are 353 sq. feet, while the Disneyland Hotel rooms range from 364-415 sq. feet--with the average being the the 414 feet rooms.

Also, we are often given a daybed room simply because we are a party of 5.  The GC assigns rooms a few days prior to arrival, and they do their best to give parties of 5 these rooms in order to avoid the whole sleeping bag on the floor scenario, despite check in time.  We have never checked into the GC before noon.

At least this has always been how it has worked out for us!  It sounds like you had a nice visit to the hotel, despite getting locked out on your last morning.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

LisainCalifornia said:


> Actually, the standard rooms at the Grand Californa are a bit smaller than the rooms at the Disneyland Hotel or Paradise Pier.  The GC rooms are 353 sq. feet, while the Disneyland Hotel rooms range from 364-415 sq. feet--with the average being the the 414 feet rooms.
> 
> Also, we are often given a daybed room simply because we are a party of 5.  The GC assigns rooms a few days prior to arrival, and they do their best to give parties of 5 these rooms in order to avoid the whole sleeping bag on the floor scenario, despite check in time.  We have never checked into the GC before noon.
> 
> At least this has always been how it has worked out for us!  It sounds like you had a nice visit to the hotel, despite getting locked out on your last morning.


Have your daybed rooms always been in the front of the hotel?


----------



## Nonsuch

Lynzer Torte said:


> Have your daybed rooms always been in the front of the hotel?


The daybed rooms are larger than a standard hotel room, which can clearly be seen in this previous post.

The larger size of the daybed rooms is visible on the hotel floorplan (highlighted in yellow).





There are also rooms with 1 queen and a bunk bed, with a pullout below the lower bunk.  When the pullout is stored, this room has more open floor space than a room with 2 queen beds.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Thanks again, nonsuch.  I guess the CM doesn't know as much as she should!

Are the bunkbed rooms throughout the hotel?  I wonder how my 18 year old would feel about sleeping in a bunk?


----------



## ykmom

Lynzer Torte said:


> Thanks again, nonsuch.  I guess the CM doesn't know as much as she should!
> 
> Are the bunkbed rooms throughout the hotel?  I wonder how my 18 year old would feel about sleeping in a bunk?



If I remember correctly the weight limit for the bunkbeds is 70 lbs so I don't think your 18 year old could sleep in it.


----------



## Nonsuch

Lynzer Torte said:


> Are the bunkbed rooms throughout the hotel?  I wonder how my 18 year old would feel about sleeping in a bunk?


Yes, the 154 bunkbed rooms are spread throughout the hotel.
I had a great bunkbed room on the 6th floor (concierge, above Storytellers), with a great view of the pool and the park beyond that.
I also had a bunkbed room on the 5th floor (off the main lobby), with a view of the new pools and the VGC -- looking at the newly completed wing, prompted buying points at VGC 



ykmom said:


> If I remember correctly the weight limit for the bunkbeds is 70 lbs so I don't think your 18 year old could sleep in it.


The weight limit would likely apply only to the top bunk.  An 18 year old could sleep on the pullout, although small it is not confined by the structure of the bunk.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

ykmom said:


> If I remember correctly the weight limit for the bunkbeds is 70 lbs so I don't think your 18 year old could sleep in it.





Nonsuch said:


> Yes, the 154 bunkbed rooms are spread throughout the hotel.
> I had a great bunkbed room on the 6th floor (concierge, above Storytellers), with a great view of the pool and the park beyond that.
> I also had a bunkbed room on the 5th floor (off the main lobby), with a view of the new pools and the VGC -- looking at the newly completed wing, prompted buying points at VGC
> 
> 
> The weight limit would likely apply only to the top bunk.  An 18 year old could sleep on the pullout, although small it is not confined by the structure of the bunk.



After looking at the pics, I really think my boys would be quite uncomfortable in the bunkbeds, not surprisingly. 

I think we'll just have to cram into a 2Q with a view and put the 3 year old on the ironing board.


----------



## SeansMom

Lynzer Torte said:


> Have your daybed rooms always been in the front of the hotel?



Ours was in the front, on the 6th floor, overlooking the parking lots and the other hotel.  Actually, for as little time as we spent there, the view was fine, although I prefer the few of the courtyard.  

The daybed worked out well for us, with two 17 yo's, one got the bed, one the daybed.  We did rearrange the furniture a bit and push the daybed towards the window.  This opened up space for luggage.

Oh, we were in a AED room.  I don't know why, but I did like the little bench in the tub for shaving my legs!!!


----------



## momtoatink

Hi Grand Californian experts.  We are staying here in June and we booked a Downtown Disney view.  I really want to be able to view the fireworks everynight so we requested to be at least on the 4th floor or higher. 

Do you think that this will be high enough?


----------



## Nonsuch

momtoatink said:


> Hi Grand Californian experts.  We are staying here in June and we booked a Downtown Disney view.  I really want to be able to view the fireworks everynight so we requested to be at least on the 4th floor or higher.


Why not request the 6th floor?
It might be better to be in the rooms above the World of Disney store.
(odd numbers X419 - X449)
There are no buildings across from this wing, just the tram loading area.


----------



## blackjackdelta

momtoatink said:


> Hi Grand Californian experts. We are staying here in June and we booked a Downtown Disney view. I really want to be able to view the fireworks everynight so we requested to be at least on the 4th floor or higher.
> 
> Do you think that this will be high enough?


 
It will be high enough. We loved our DTD view with the night music, fireworks, piped in music it was over the top.

Jack


----------



## funatdisney

I know this picture will be out if sync here, but I thought it would be nice to post it on this thread.


----------



## KCmike

Always love your shots ^^^


----------



## momtoatink

Thanks to those who answered my question.  I think that I might call back and request something on the 6th floor.


----------



## funatdisney

KCmike said:


> Always love your shots ^^^



Thank Mike.

I read one of your posts that you are headed to WDW this year. Have a great time, but remember to come back over to DL soon!


----------



## DLovinFam

This thread has been great!  I just booked a room at the GC for 3 nights in October.  I'm very excited to be staying there for the first time.


----------



## happymomof1

Hello!

To those who have stayed recently at GC, I have a question:
Are there Disney "to go" type cups with lids in the rooms, or are they available from mousekeeping?  
I really don't like when my little guy drinks out of glass cups, plus, the cleanliness factor 
(DW hotels we've stayed at have had styrofoam cups with lids with cute Disney logos on them)
Thanks!


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> Thank Mike.
> 
> I read one of your posts that you are headed to WDW this year. Have a great time, but remember to come back over to DL soon!



We will be there, WDW, in about 45 days.  We will miss DL something awful.  Hope to return in 2012 when all the new stuff is up and running.  Now I will have to live through all of you for all my D'land fun.


----------



## starry_solo

happymomof1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> To those who have stayed recently at GC, I have a question:
> Are there Disney "to go" type cups with lids in the rooms, or are they available from mousekeeping?
> I really don't like when my little guy drinks out of glass cups, plus, the cleanliness factor
> (DW hotels we've stayed at have had styrofoam cups with lids with cute Disney logos on them)
> Thanks!



I just came back from a stay at VGC.  No, they don't have the "to go" type cups with lids.  But, you can get those at the Hearthstone Lounge so that's not too bad.


----------



## happymomof1

Anyone stay in regular room lately, seen these?("to go" type coffee cups with lids)
if they are in a lounge.... May be Mousekeeping could bring some?
I'm sure I'm not the only person who doesn't give their child glass cups.....this is Disneyland, right?!?!


----------



## Lynzer Torte

happymomof1 said:


> Anyone stay in regular room lately, seen these?("to go" type coffee cups with lids)
> if they are in a lounge.... May be Mousekeeping could bring some?
> I'm sure I'm not the only person who doesn't give their child glass cups.....this is Disneyland, right?!?!



Perhaps you could grab some from White Water Snacks?


----------



## happymomof1

Thanks!  I can't wait to get there!  I guess this is just one of those tiny details I'll have to take care of there.... And ...it's Disneyland..... So this little detail, will hardly matter! 
hope everyone reading this has a magical Disney kind of day!


----------



## blackjackdelta

There are many difference DVC or not between both parks. We love the Villas.Jack


----------



## Lynzer Torte

happymomof1 said:


> Thanks!  I can't wait to get there!  I guess this is just one of those tiny details I'll have to take care of there.... And ...it's Disneyland..... So this little detail, will hardly matter!
> hope everyone reading this has a magical Disney kind of day!



You could also bring those disposable sipper/straw cups from home.


----------



## KCmike

A bump seems in order


----------



## twopeasonepod

Sorry guys, I've searched but couldn't find the answer.....

Anyone know the new self-parking and valet rates?  I'm too lazy to call haha.

Need to decide whether to keep the car two extra days -- rental is only $14 extra but parking might make it not worth it.

Thank you!


----------



## disneyfan67

blackjackdelta said:


> It will be high enough. We loved our DTD view with the night music, fireworks, piped in music it was over the top.
> 
> Jack




That's a pretty cool view Jack and I wouldn't mind getting that view come this August. One question, is that patio below you in that picture, available for all guests of the GC or part of a bigger villa? It looks like a good spot to just kick back at night.


----------



## blackjackdelta

disneyfan67 said:


> That's a pretty cool view Jack and I wouldn't mind getting that view come this August. One question, is that patio below you in that picture, available for all guests of the GC or part of a bigger villa? It looks like a good spot to just kick back at night.


 
When we were in that room a couple of years ago it was not open. The area is down 1 floor from our room, so sorry I can not answer that question. We could see the fireworks each night and great for the night music down in DTD.

Jack


----------



## honeymo78

Checking in to the villas for the first time in 3 days.  We stayed in a concierge room that looked out on grizzly rapids 2 years ago.  We didn't make a view request for our 1 bedroom and hope we end up with something decent.  I'm so glad they added villas to DL as sharing a regular room with DH, my mom and brother is really not enjoyable.


----------



## Presley

twopeasonepod said:


> Sorry guys, I've searched but couldn't find the answer.....
> 
> Anyone know the new self-parking and valet rates?  I'm too lazy to call haha.
> 
> Need to decide whether to keep the car two extra days -- rental is only $14 extra but parking might make it not worth it.
> 
> Thank you!



I was told $14 for self park and $22 for valet a couple weeks ago.  However, I ended up not having to pay for self parking.  The attendant took my parking ticket the first day and when I was leaving on last day asked if I was going home.  When I said yes, he just waved me through.  

It left me thinking the parking attendants don't agree with the GC guests having to pay for parking.


----------



## DmaxHawk

twopeasonepod said:


> Sorry guys, I've searched but couldn't find the answer.....
> 
> Anyone know the new self-parking and valet rates?  I'm too lazy to call haha.
> 
> Need to decide whether to keep the car two extra days -- rental is only $14 extra but parking might make it not worth it.
> 
> Thank you!



As of March 18, Self parking is $15 and valet is $22
Confirmed and on film


----------



## twopeasonepod

Thanks!  What a huge dilemma....

We are taking the Disney Express from LAX on Sunday 5/8 and going back home 5/17.  But I got a car 5/11-16, because I have a conference 5/11 and 12, then was going to go to Legoland 5/13, and Universal 5/14.  This is because I paid for an additional room for my cousins to join us 5/13-15, and they all have Universal passes and it is too expensive to get them Disney one-day passes so we will just hang out on 5/15.

But then, they are arriving at lunch time on 5/13, so I was going to get the car on 5/9 instead to go to Legoland (they are closed 5/10).  But I just figured out that I can't cancel the Disney Express so I guess we will meet up with them later on Friday.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Presley said:


> I was told $14 for self park and $22 for valet a couple weeks ago.  However, I ended up not having to pay for self parking.  The attendant took my parking ticket the first day and when I was leaving on last day asked if I was going home.  When I said yes, he just waved me through.
> 
> It left me thinking the parking attendants don't agree with the GC guests having to pay for parking.



You most likely did pay.  You pay with the credit card you have on file.  We have never had to pay the parking attendant--he doesn't take the money, it is the front desk who deals with all of that.


----------



## nemofans

Do all GC standard rooms have balconies?
I am trying to figure out whether to book DTD, pool, or park view.  It looks like pool & park views are the same cost to upgrade, so I guess I would prefer park view if paying that much.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

nemofans said:


> Do all GC standard rooms have balconies?
> I am trying to figure out whether to book DTD, pool, or park view.  It looks like pool & park views are the same cost to upgrade, so I guess I would prefer park view if paying that much.



No, we have stayed there 3 times in a standard room, and have never had a balcony.  They always seem to put us in the same view--it is of the front entrance/cars parking lot.  No balcony.

We have had both bunkbed rooms and the 2 queen/daybed room configurations.  We always request a better view, but have never been granted an upgrade.


----------



## DmaxHawk

LisainCalifornia said:


> You most likely did pay.  You pay with the credit card you have on file.  We have never had to pay the parking attendant--he doesn't take the money, it is the front desk who deals with all of that.



While this is true, you only pay if you give them (parking attendant) your room number or room key. Other than that, they have no way of knowing who to charge for parking.


----------



## Libby

Thanks to this thread I was able to change our Dreams Unlimited booking to take advantage of the spring special. Managed to upgrade from standard to theme park view and still save money!!! Thanks so much!

Libby


----------



## DmaxHawk

Libby said:


> Thanks to this thread I was able to change our Dreams Unlimited booking to take advantage of the spring special. Managed to upgrade from standard to theme park view and still save money!!! Thanks so much!
> 
> Libby



Glad to hear we helped you! That was and still is our primary goal when we made this thread. Congrats!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Does anyone know if the lot across from the GCH will be open this year. When we stayed last year the lot was closed all week and we had to park in the structure under the PP hotel.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> Does anyone know if the lot across from the GCH will be open this year. When we stayed last year the lot was closed all week and we had to park in the structure under the PP hotel.
> 
> Jack



It was open when we went in March.


----------



## nana50

Just a post to brag a bit. My daughter has a bookcase she made while working for a craftsman in San Francisco in the Grand lobby. If you are in the lobby and facing the check-in desk, it is the bookcase on the right, behind a pillar. There are bears carved on it. Her initials are carved on the inside. I'm at her house and not using my computer. I'll upload a picture tonight when I get home. We are "visiting" her bookcase on Sunday.


----------



## nunzia

nana50 said:


> Just a post to brag a bit. My daughter has a bookcase she made while working for a craftsman in San Francisco in the Grand lobby. If you are in the lobby and facing the check-in desk, it is the bookcase on the right, behind a pillar. There are bears carved on it. Her initials are carved on the inside. I'm at her house and not using my computer. I'll upload a picture tonight when I get home. We are "visiting" her bookcase on Sunday.



How very cool! What a special thing to have on your resume.


----------



## Disney Princess

nana50 said:


> Just a post to brag a bit. My daughter has a bookcase she made while working for a craftsman in San Francisco in the Grand lobby. If you are in the lobby and facing the check-in desk, it is the bookcase on the right, behind a pillar. There are bears carved on it. Her initials are carved on the inside. I'm at her house and not using my computer. I'll upload a picture tonight when I get home. We are "visiting" her bookcase on Sunday.



How cool!  I'm sure it is fun to see a little piece of her when you visit the Grand.


----------



## DmaxHawk

nana50 said:


> Just a post to brag a bit. My daughter has a bookcase she made while working for a craftsman in San Francisco in the Grand lobby. If you are in the lobby and facing the check-in desk, it is the bookcase on the right, behind a pillar. There are bears carved on it. Her initials are carved on the inside. I'm at her house and not using my computer. I'll upload a picture tonight when I get home. We are "visiting" her bookcase on Sunday.



That is amazing! When did it go in? I took the hotel tour in March and we spent some time talking about the bookcases. Are they the same ones?


----------



## nana50

yes, they are the same ones. They've been there since it opened. They were made either in the late 90's.


----------



## DmaxHawk

nana50 said:


> yes, they are the same ones. They've been there since it opened. They were made either in the late 90's.



That's great! I'll try to get that video up once I finish with finals.


----------



## Nonsuch

nemofans said:


> Do all GC standard rooms have balconies





LisainCalifornia said:


> No, we have stayed there 3 times in a standard room, and have never had a balcony.  They always seem to put us in the same view--it is of the front entrance/cars parking lot.  No balcony.



I'm surprised there are any rooms without a balcony, they are a feature of the hotel.  I have stayed in rooms with various views and bed configurations and all had balconies.  This includes the front of the hotel, but not a daybed room.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Nonsuch said:


> I'm surprised there are any rooms without a balcony, they are a feature of the hotel. I have stayed in rooms with various views and bed configurations and all had balconies. This includes the front of the hotel, but not a daybed room.


 
We did not have a balcony on the daybed room we stayed in last year for 1 night. I am not sure why anyone would want to sit on a balcony overlooking the front entrance.

Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> We did not have a balcony on the daybed room we stayed in last year for 1 night. I am not sure why anyone would want to sit on a balcony overlooking the front entrance.
> 
> Jack



I think the day bed rooms are larger than the average. Perhaps they "eat" what would have been the balcony to accommodate the space for the day bed?


----------



## nana50

Here is a picture of my other daughter with her kids "visiting" my daughters bookcase at GCH


----------



## pajamasam21

A huge WDW fan and just came back from a DL trip (1st time in 8 years) and was pleasantly surprised. I laughed when I heard & saw signs for the Disneyland Resort. But it is fast becoming one indeed.

Okay...now for the question. We always stay at the Poly and book a ground floor room in Tahiti that opens up to the beach. This is great for the kids in the morning. It completely expands the living space and really makes a day at the resort enjoyable for all. Are there any rooms at DGC that might have this feature? 

Thanks in advance,
Mark


----------



## blackjackdelta

pajamasam21 said:


> A huge WDW fan and just came back from a DL trip (1st time in 8 years) and was pleasantly surprised. I laughed when I heard & saw signs for the Disneyland Resort. But it is fast becoming one indeed.
> 
> Okay...now for the question. We always stay at the Poly and book a ground floor room in Tahiti that opens up to the beach. This is great for the kids in the morning. It completely expands the living space and really makes a day at the resort enjoyable for all. Are there any rooms at DGC that might have this feature?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Mark


 
First of all, welcome. There are no rooms like you describe that I have seen. You can get ground floor at the Villas but they open on to a walkway surround by a fence. Good luck.

Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

pajamasam21 said:


> We always stay at the Poly and book a ground floor room in Tahiti that opens up to the beach. This is great for the kids in the morning. It completely expands the living space and really makes a day at the resort enjoyable for all. Are there any rooms at DGC that might have this feature?


There were no ground floor rooms before the VGC expansion.  A few ground floor hotel rooms were added along with the VGC.  

Rooms 1240-1260 (even numbers) face the paradise pier area of DCA with small patios.  The patios are separated from a small sidewalk by landscaping.
This video shows the area.

On the pool side of the VGC there are 3 hotel rooms (1503, 1511, 1513) with small patios.  There is landscaping around the patios, and a fence prevents direct access to the pools.


----------



## franandaj

pajamasam21 said:


> A huge WDW fan and just came back from a DL trip (1st time in 8 years) and was pleasantly surprised. I laughed when I heard & saw signs for the Disneyland Resort. But it is fast becoming one indeed.
> 
> Okay...now for the question. We always stay at the Poly and book a ground floor room in Tahiti that opens up to the beach. This is great for the kids in the morning. It completely expands the living space and really makes a day at the resort enjoyable for all. Are there any rooms at DGC that might have this feature?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Mark



We were in the HA 1 Br which is on the 1st floor. It had a patio and was right next to one of the pool entrances. I don't think it would really make a good "expanded play area" there was just a walkway and some trees. Noise back there would probably just annoy other guests. It's no where's near the area you would have at the Poly.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Nonsuch said:


> I'm surprised there are any rooms without a balcony, they are a feature of the hotel.  I have stayed in rooms with various views and bed configurations and all had balconies.  This includes the front of the hotel, but not a daybed room.



Our rooms had the daybed twice, and one time bunkbed--but no balcony.  They all had the same view of the car parking area.  We had always booked a "standard" room with the hopes of being upgraded (we did all the usual things trying to get an upgrade--calling ahead with a request, asking politely at the desk, etc...) but were always told there was no upgrade available, as the hotel was fully booked.  I think we were placed in the daybed rooms because we are a family of 5.

This trip we are not leaving it to chance, and have booked a downtown disney view, which will gaurantee a balcony for us.  I think one reason we have never "loved" the GC (we tend to be more DL Hotel types) is this view thing mixed with the no balcony.  I am looking forward to this next trip changing my opinion of this hotel.  It will be just me and my girls, so just 3 of us--making the daybed issue something we won't have deal with.

When I looked it up online, it said that 90% of the rooms at the GC have a balcony. We just always seemed to fall into that *lucky* 10 percent that did not.


----------



## nemofans

So then DTD & theme park views definitely have balconies?


----------



## blackjackdelta

LisainCalifornia said:


> Our rooms had the daybed twice, and one time bunkbed--but no balcony. They all had the same view of the car parking area. We had always booked a "standard" room with the hopes of being upgraded (we did all the usual things trying to get an upgrade--calling ahead with a request, asking politely at the desk, etc...) but were always told there was no upgrade available, as the hotel was fully booked. I think we were placed in the daybed rooms because we are a family of 5.
> 
> This trip we are not leaving it to chance, and have booked a downtown disney view, which will gaurantee a balcony for us. I think one reason we have never "loved" the GC (we tend to be more DL Hotel types) is this view thing mixed with the no balcony. I am looking forward to this next trip changing my opinion of this hotel. It will be just me and my girls, so just 3 of us--making the daybed issue something we won't have deal with.
> 
> When I looked it up online, it said that 90% of the rooms at the GC have a balcony. We just always seemed to fall into that *lucky* 10 percent that did not.


 
I am sure you are right about the family size for a daybed. We have stayed at the DLH a few years back and it did not suit us, Residence Inn Maingate a few years(I really like this place for off site) GCH standard room and DTD view which I think I posted a photo of and now renting a 1 bedroom villa which can not be beat for comfort and the wife loves the w & d. The villas can not be beat but I absolutely loved the DTD view. I love watching the fireworks, the people and the night music. May have to do that again if I can rent points are a reasonable rate. Hope you have a great time.

Jack


----------



## IUTBAM

Do the standard rooms have fridges? Thanks.


----------



## blackjackdelta

IUTBAM said:


> Do the standard rooms have fridges? Thanks.


 
Yes they do and a small coffee pot. No microwaves.

Jack


----------



## IUTBAM

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## LisainCalifornia

blackjackdelta said:


> I am sure you are right about the family size for a daybed. We have stayed at the DLH a few years back and it did not suit us, Residence Inn Maingate a few years(I really like this place for off site) GCH standard room and DTD view which I think I posted a photo of and now renting a 1 bedroom villa which can not be beat for comfort and the wife loves the w & d. The villas can not be beat but I absolutely loved the DTD view. I love watching the fireworks, the people and the night music. May have to do that again if I can rent points are a reasonable rate. Hope you have a great time.
> 
> Jack



Thanks, Jack!  Since I made the choice to upgrade to a downtown disney view I have been much happier about staying there--it gives us something different to look forward to.  My girls are getting older (11 and 14) and will enjoy it for all the reasons you mentioned.  We are getting closer to our trip!  I will be sure to take pictures to update this thread when we are home.

Lisa


----------



## nemofans

We are booked at the GCH, DTD view, for this fall!  Now I need a discount!


----------



## twopeasonepod

We had bunkbeds and a monorail view (haha -- standard view), and our room had a balcony.

I'll let you know what we end up with on Sunday!


----------



## DmaxHawk

nemofans said:


> We are booked at the GCH, DTD view, for this fall!  Now I need a discount!



Congrats! Never hurts to ask for a discount


----------



## nemofans

I did ask when I booked, but the CM said there were none under my name or currently available.


----------



## oumagic

We had two rooms here last fall (Sept 19-24) and loved the hotel. We were on the bottom floor and had connecting rooms; my wife and kids were in a room with two beds and my parents were in an ADA room that had one bed and a fold-out couch (the kids were able to have a "sleepover" with Nana and Papa one night).

The only thing we did not like was the valet. It took so long the first day to get our car out of parking that we moved it to self-park. They ended up charging us valet for all 5 days but removed the charges with no hassle when we asked at checkout.

The ADA room was great for my aging parents. Their biggest challenge is getting in and out of a tub/shower combo and the shower in the ADA is one you simply walk into with not step-up. 

Napa Rose was a dream for me and my wife's anniversary dinner. I posted about it briefly in a TR, but she has sever food allergies and many gourmet places are tough to eat at with hazelnut oil, pine nuts, etc. The chef came to our table and told her that he would personally oversee the preparation of her meal, told her not to eat the bread, and even offered to bring out her a complimentary salad or appetizer as a substitute.  I mention this because the service and thoughtfulness exhibited at the Napa Rose permeate through the hotel itself.

We are going to Disney again this fall and may buy an AP. I don't know if it will be in the budget to stay here this trip (we are taking a different set of grandparents), but we will definitely be staying here in the future. I just wanted to add my personal experience and recommendation for this hotel.


----------



## My<3BelongsToMickey

I am staying at the GC for the first time this weekend for my birthday (standard room) and I am SO excited. I've never set foot inside the hotel, but I am just thrilled! 

I honestly don't know much about the hotel, but I thought I would just share my excitement on this thread


----------



## oumagic

The location here is to die for. Our family literally wore swimsuits onto Grizzly River Rapids. I don't think many understand just how close this is to DCA even when looking at maps. Last September we were in the pool going down the slide and all that.  It was chilly in the pool so we jumped into the hot tub and just thought, let's go jump on GRR.  We were on the ride and back into the hot tub in under 30 minutes. We then did it again


----------



## babyatlas

we are staying here for the first time this coming Sun, Mon, Tues.  we are SUPER excited as this is our first trip to Disneyland!

my husband just called to request a room with bunkbeds with the complete understanding that it was a request and not a guarantee of any kind.  the 'cast member' on the phone was rude and said that we only paid the standard room rate and cannot expect any upgrades.  sigh.  i get it, i mean i paid the cheapest amount to stay here but i was under the impression that we could at least put in a request without being made to feel like cheap-skates.

regardless.  it looks beautiful and we cannot wait!


----------



## Disney Princess

We check into the Grand in just 9 days!!!!!  We are taking our in-laws too, and we think it will be a wonderful trip.


----------



## Nonsuch

babyatlas said:


> ...my husband just called to request a room with bunkbeds with the complete understanding that it was a request and not a guarantee of any kind.  the 'cast member' on the phone was rude and said that we only paid the standard room rate and cannot expect any upgrades.  sigh.  i get it, i mean i paid the cheapest amount to stay here but i was under the impression that we could at least put in a request without being made to feel like cheap-skates.


Bunk beds are not an upgrade and should be available with a standard room.
However, the 3 bunk bed rooms I have stayed in all had pool views.

Perhaps someone can confirm staying in standard room with a bunk bed.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Nonsuch said:


> Bunk beds are not an upgrade and should be available with a standard room.
> However, the 3 bunk bed rooms I have stayed in all had pool views.
> 
> Perhaps someone can confirm staying in standard room with a bunk bed.



We stayed in a standard with bunk beds and had a car park view over the entrance (parking lot)


----------



## FourM's

We booked a standard bunkbed room and ended up with a view of the monorail courtyard. The kids liked watching the monorail zip silently by.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Nonsuch said:


> Bunk beds are not an upgrade and should be available with a standard room.
> However, the 3 bunk bed rooms I have stayed in all had pool views.
> 
> Perhaps someone can confirm staying in standard room with a bunk bed.



We stayed in a standard bunk room overlooking the parking lot.  In my opinion getting the bedding configuration right is more important than the view.  Don't get me wrong, I love a good view, however I will trade that for everyone having a comfortable bed to sleep in at night


----------



## twopeasonepod

babyatlas said:


> my husband just called to request a room with bunkbeds with the complete understanding that it was a request and not a guarantee of any kind.  the 'cast member' on the phone was rude and said that we only paid the standard room rate and cannot expect any upgrades.  sigh.  i get it, i mean i paid the cheapest amount to stay here but i was under the impression that we could at least put in a request without being made to feel like cheap-skates.



We are here, checked in on Sunday.  I get the AP rate, but only book standard views because for me, frankly, if it ain't an ocean view, nothing is worth more money haha.  Anyway, we also had a standard rate for Halloween.  Both times I requested bunk beds (the boys still roll off -- is that weird for kids around five?).  This time we got a pool view (we are right above and to the right of Hearthstone Lounge) and last time we had the monorail view.

Weird that the CM gave you hassles about it.  They always remind me that it is not guaranteed, but they never tell me I can't do it.  Try calling back!


----------



## minjo

We have booked a standard room.  Can I call and request a room with a daybed with two queen beds?  There will be four of us. My 18 yr old & 20 yr old would prefer not to sleep in the same bed.


----------



## DmaxHawk

minjo said:


> We have booked a standard room.  Can I call and request a room with a daybed with two queen beds?  There will be four of us. My 18 yr old & 20 yr old would prefer not to sleep in the same bed.




You can call and request but that's all it is, a request. Nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## minjo

DmaxHawk said:
			
		

> You can call and request but that's all it is, a request. Nothing is guaranteed.



Thanks and I understand that it us only a request.  Also can you request a room near an elevator?


----------



## Nonsuch

minjo said:


> Thanks and I understand that it us only a request.  Also can you request a room near an elevator?


You can request a room near an elevator.  All the daybed rooms are at the front of hotel, close to the elevators off the main lobby.

Based on recent posts on this threads, parties of 5 are assigned to the the daybed rooms.  Also daybed rooms do not have a balcony.

Checking in early will improve your chances of getting a requested room type.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## Liat

We are getting so excited. This will be our first visit to the Grand Californian. My mother has really bad knees so hopefully they will help us out by getting us a room by the elevators. 

Any room we get will be awesome though. We are just happy to be staying there.


----------



## VallCopen

We had a 2 Queen room with a daybed and it was located right off the elevators looking over the valet, but we got lucky because it was a larger room and did have a balconey.  We enjoyed the larger room even though it was a standard view, we still sat on the balc and enjoyed the sights and sounds.  We now are spoiled at the VGC and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Nonsuch




----------



## ttfn2u2pooh

After a few hours and the thought of putting toothpicks in my eyes to keep them open, I've read this entire thread.  and have a couple questions that I don't think I found a clear answer on.

We are staying at GCH in mid September. We have a standard view on the concierge level. I'm trying to figure out this level of the hotel. Are all concierge level rooms in the main building or are there concierge level rooms in all of the buildings? I'm just wondering if I should upgrade our room for a DTD view. We will be there during the weekdays only and have read that the fireworks will not be going on except for the weekend days. But would it still be worth to upgrade just to enjoy the sights? We will have a 3 year old us but have been told that the noise levels are totally fine. The info we have on this level gives us a free breakfast and snacks throughout the day which will be a big help. Is this available in one location only, and if so, where is it? Just wondering if I request an upgrade to DTD, we'll be hiking back and forth way too much (I'll have my 72 year old mom with me as well) to even be worth it. I think this breakfast will help out my family members more than the view of DTD.  

Are there daybed rood available on the concierge level? One's with a DTD view? With the 3 year old I'm not sure how I'll be having her sleep. It states that there are cribs in each room but she might be too big if it's one of those pack-n-go type. If our room have 2 Q's I might just have her sleep in my bed but I'm afraid of her rolling right off the bed. Are there 2 Q w/ bunkbeds rooms by chance?

Lastly, from another thread on these boards it was mentioned that I might be able to have groceries delivered to a hotel from a store call Vons. Does anyone know if the GCH will allow me to do this? If so, does anyone know if they will store fridge items for me? We will not have a car with us so I cannot stop by a store before arriving. I read that there is a store within walking distance, but that it is a BIG distance and the thought of lugging a pack of water doesn't sound like too much fun.

Thanks for taking the time to read all of this. I thought this was going to be an easy little trip but once I started getting into everything it becomes a bit daunting. Still so excited to be going there and staying at such a beautiful location. We booked here thinking it would really help out with taking little breaks during the day.


----------



## nemofans

I don't know the answers to all your questions as I haven't stayed at GCH yet, but for your 3 yr old sleeping in your bed, you can request a bed rail.  We do this for all our hotel stays.  We request 2 Q beds.  DH & older DS sleep in 1 bed & I sleep in the other bed w/my 2 yr old.  I have a bed rail put on his side of the bed so he can't roll off.


----------



## Disney Princess

ttfn2u2pooh said:


> After a few hours and the thought of putting toothpicks in my eyes to keep them open, I've read this entire thread.  and have a couple questions that I don't think I found a clear answer on.
> 
> We are staying at GCH in mid September. We have a standard view on the concierge level. I'm trying to figure out this level of the hotel. Are all concierge level rooms in the main building or are there concierge level rooms in all of the buildings? I'm just wondering if I should upgrade our room for a DTD view. We will be there during the weekdays only and have read that the fireworks will not be going on except for the weekend days. But would it still be worth to upgrade just to enjoy the sights? We will have a 3 year old us but have been told that the noise levels are totally fine. The info we have on this level gives us a free breakfast and snacks throughout the day which will be a big help. Is this available in one location only, and if so, where is it? Just wondering if I request an upgrade to DTD, we'll be hiking back and forth way too much (I'll have my 72 year old mom with me as well) to even be worth it. I think this breakfast will help out my family members more than the view of DTD.
> 
> Are there daybed rood available on the concierge level? One's with a DTD view? With the 3 year old I'm not sure how I'll be having her sleep. It states that there are cribs in each room but she might be too big if it's one of those pack-n-go type. If our room have 2 Q's I might just have her sleep in my bed but I'm afraid of her rolling right off the bed. Are there 2 Q w/ bunkbeds rooms by chance?
> 
> Lastly, from another thread on these boards it was mentioned that I might be able to have groceries delivered to a hotel from a store call Vons. Does anyone know if the GCH will allow me to do this? If so, does anyone know if they will store fridge items for me? We will not have a car with us so I cannot stop by a store before arriving. I read that there is a store within walking distance, but that it is a BIG distance and the thought of lugging a pack of water doesn't sound like too much fun.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read all of this. I thought this was going to be an easy little trip but once I started getting into everything it becomes a bit daunting. Still so excited to be going there and staying at such a beautiful location. We booked here thinking it would really help out with taking little breaks during the day.



I don't know anything about the regular hotel rooms, so I'll let one of our resident experts answer those questions.  I do know that GCH will accept your groceries from Vons.  I haven't done it yet - but I will on Wednesday!!  I've read on here that there are no problems with them storing your groceries.  I know that I've read that if you order alcohol you need to be there in person to accept because of the age restrictions.  We didn't order any, so I didn't pay too much attention to that info.  If you plan to order some, definitely ask about the rules for that.


----------



## ttfn2u2pooh

nemofans said:


> I don't know the answers to all your questions as I haven't stayed at GCH yet, but for your 3 yr old sleeping in your bed, you can request a bed rail.  We do this for all our hotel stays.  We request 2 Q beds.  DH & older DS sleep in 1 bed & I sleep in the other bed w/my 2 yr old.  I have a bed rail put on his side of the bed so he can't roll off.



That's a great idea. Anyone know if this is an option to request at GCH?


----------



## ttfn2u2pooh

Disney Princess said:


> I don't know anything about the regular hotel rooms, so I'll let one of our resident experts answer those questions.  I do know that GCH will accept your groceries from Vons.  I haven't done it yet - but I will on Wednesday!!  I've read on here that there are no problems with them storing your groceries.  I know that I've read that if you order alcohol you need to be there in person to accept because of the age restrictions.  We didn't order any, so I didn't pay too much attention to that info.  If you plan to order some, definitely ask about the rules for that.



You know, after 5 days of my mom and a 3 year old by myself I might need a drink or two.  However, I don't think alcohol will be on our menu.


----------



## nemofans

We've requested bed rails at WDW b4, but haven't for our upcoming GCH trip yet.  We will need one though so I hope they do!


----------



## Nonsuch

Some answers:


ttfn2u2pooh said:


> We are staying at GCH in mid September. We have a standard view on the concierge level. I'm trying to figure out this level of the hotel. Are all concierge level rooms in the main building or are there concierge level rooms in all of the buildings? I'm just wondering if I should upgrade our room for a DTD view. We will be there during the weekdays only and have read that the fireworks will not be going on except for the weekend days. But would it still be worth to upgrade just to enjoy the sights? We will have a 3 year old us but have been told that the noise levels are totally fine. The info we have on this level gives us a free breakfast and snacks throughout the day which will be a big help. Is this available in one location only, and if so, where is it? Just wondering if I request an upgrade to DTD, we'll be hiking back and forth way too much (I'll have my 72 year old mom with me as well) to even be worth it. I think this breakfast will help out my family members more than the view of DTD.


The concierge lounge is on the 6th floor, near the elevators off the main lobby.  There is a dedicated registration/guest services desk located just outside the lounge.  Concierge rooms will generally be near the lounge, but the concierge feature can be added to rooms in other areas.  DTD view will place your room far from the lounge. 

A cast member usually meets concierge guest downstairs, but if this does not happen go to the 6th floor to check in.

You might want to request a room close to the lounge, rather than upgrading the view.



ttfn2u2pooh said:


> Are there daybed rood available on the concierge level? One's with a DTD view? With the 3 year old I'm not sure how I'll be having her sleep. It states that there are cribs in each room but she might be too big if it's one of those pack-n-go type. If our room have 2 Q's I might just have her sleep in my bed but I'm afraid of her rolling right off the bed. Are there 2 Q w/ bunkbeds rooms by chance?


There are a few 2 Queen with daybed (not bunkbed) rooms near the front of the hotel, close to the lounge (although I'm not sure they are on the available on the 6th floor).


----------



## helenb

I'm confused with all of these posts about having a daybed. I thought all of the standard rooms slept 5? Doesn't that mean the couch is automatically a daybed?

Also, a lot of people seem to be going for concierge rooms. They are so expensive! Am  I looking right, or are there discounts I'm missing? Is the concierge worth it?


----------



## PoohNFriends

ttfn2u2pooh said:


> After a few hours and the thought of putting toothpicks in my eyes to keep them open, I've read this entire thread.  and have a couple questions that I don't think I found a clear answer on.
> 
> We are staying at GCH in mid September. We have a standard view on the concierge level. I'm trying to figure out this level of the hotel. Are all concierge level rooms in the main building or are there concierge level rooms in all of the buildings? I'm just wondering if I should upgrade our room for a DTD view. We will be there during the weekdays only and have read that the fireworks will not be going on except for the weekend days. But would it still be worth to upgrade just to enjoy the sights? We will have a 3 year old us but have been told that the noise levels are totally fine. The info we have on this level gives us a free breakfast and snacks throughout the day which will be a big help. Is this available in one location only, and if so, where is it? Just wondering if I request an upgrade to DTD, we'll be hiking back and forth way too much (I'll have my 72 year old mom with me as well) to even be worth it. I think this breakfast will help out my family members more than the view of DTD.
> 
> Are there daybed rood available on the concierge level? One's with a DTD view? With the 3 year old I'm not sure how I'll be having her sleep. It states that there are cribs in each room but she might be too big if it's one of those pack-n-go type. If our room have 2 Q's I might just have her sleep in my bed but I'm afraid of her rolling right off the bed. Are there 2 Q w/ bunkbeds rooms by chance?
> 
> Lastly, from another thread on these boards it was mentioned that I might be able to have groceries delivered to a hotel from a store call Vons. Does anyone know if the GCH will allow me to do this? If so, does anyone know if they will store fridge items for me? We will not have a car with us so I cannot stop by a store before arriving. I read that there is a store within walking distance, but that it is a BIG distance and the thought of lugging a pack of water doesn't sound like too much fun.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read all of this. I thought this was going to be an easy little trip but once I started getting into everything it becomes a bit daunting. Still so excited to be going there and staying at such a beautiful location. We booked here thinking it would really help out with taking little breaks during the day.



I haven't stayed GCH CL, but we just left VGC last Fri and I have stayed CL at the Poly.  With my experience staying CL the lounge should have water and sodas (and may alcohol) available to you throughout the day so depending on what else you wanted to order from Vons you may not need to place that order.  WDW CL lounges usually offer cereals, juices, fruits, and pastries at breakfast; snack items of pretzels, cookies, gummy candy during the day; and small appetizers and desserts in the evening - not sure if this is similar along what GCH does.
I can help you a little more with ordering from Vons since we did this last week.  GCH will accept your delivery from them and store your fridge and freezer items; I had read you did need to be available to sign if alcohol was delivered so I didn't order any since we may not have arrived at the hotel during the delivery window.  When we got into our room we called down to bell services to have our groceries brought up.  They couldn't find them at 1st because they got put with anothers guest's items with a similar last name, but it didn't take too much longer and everything arrived without a problem.

Your trip sounds great, I'm sure you will all have so much fun!


----------



## twopeasonepod

ttfn2u2pooh said:


> That's a great idea. Anyone know if this is an option to request at GCH?



We never have requested one.  We just get bunk beds (all bunks have a trundle).  So one twin sleeps on the top (with the rails) and the other sleeps on the trundle.  

Alternately, you can get these.  We use them on other trips:

http://www.amazon.com/BedBugz-Portable-Bed-Bolster-Blue/dp/B000KYJ2E6/ref=pd_cp_ba_3

Or this is another brand:

http://www.amazon.com/Shrunks-Sleep-Secure-Inflatable-Rail/dp/B003PGRHRU


----------



## twopeasonepod

VallCopen said:


> We had a 2 Queen room with a daybed and it was located right off the elevators looking over the valet, but we got lucky because it was a larger room and did have a balconey.  We enjoyed the larger room even though it was a standard view, we still sat on the balc and enjoyed the sights and sounds.  We now are spoiled at the VGC and I wouldn't have it any other way.



We got this very same room today for the rest of our family (joining us for the weekend).  I think most daybed rooms don't have a balcony, but the ones over the valet do???  We don't have connecting rooms, but we are across the hall and two doors over from each other, so it is fine.


----------



## Nonsuch

helenb said:


> I'm confused with all of these posts about having a daybed. I thought all of the standard rooms slept 5? Doesn't that mean the couch is automatically a daybed?


The majority of rooms have 2 queens and no daybed.  The 5th person gets a sleeping bag 



helenb said:


> Also, a lot of people seem to be going for concierge rooms. They are so expensive! Am  I looking right, or are there discounts I'm missing? Is the concierge worth it?


Concierge is expensive, although good deals sometimes are offered to Annual Passholders.  The lounge is very convenient and the guest services can be helpful, but its hard to judge "value"


----------



## boiseflyfisher

ttfn2u2pooh said:


> After a few hours and the thought of putting toothpicks in my eyes to keep them open, I've read this entire thread.  and have a couple questions that I don't think I found a clear answer on.
> 
> We are staying at GCH in mid September. We have a standard view on the concierge level. I'm trying to figure out this level of the hotel. Are all concierge level rooms in the main building or are there concierge level rooms in all of the buildings? I'm just wondering if I should upgrade our room for a DTD view. We will be there during the weekdays only and have read that the fireworks will not be going on except for the weekend days. But would it still be worth to upgrade just to enjoy the sights? We will have a 3 year old us but have been told that the noise levels are totally fine. The info we have on this level gives us a free breakfast and snacks throughout the day which will be a big help. Is this available in one location only, and if so, where is it? Just wondering if I request an upgrade to DTD, we'll be hiking back and forth way too much (I'll have my 72 year old mom with me as well) to even be worth it. I think this breakfast will help out my family members more than the view of DTD.
> 
> Are there daybed rood available on the concierge level? One's with a DTD view? With the 3 year old I'm not sure how I'll be having her sleep. It states that there are cribs in each room but she might be too big if it's one of those pack-n-go type. If our room have 2 Q's I might just have her sleep in my bed but I'm afraid of her rolling right off the bed. Are there 2 Q w/ bunkbeds rooms by chance?
> 
> Lastly, from another thread on these boards it was mentioned that I might be able to have groceries delivered to a hotel from a store call Vons. Does anyone know if the GCH will allow me to do this? If so, does anyone know if they will store fridge items for me? We will not have a car with us so I cannot stop by a store before arriving. I read that there is a store within walking distance, but that it is a BIG distance and the thought of lugging a pack of water doesn't sound like too much fun.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read all of this. I thought this was going to be an easy little trip but once I started getting into everything it becomes a bit daunting. Still so excited to be going there and staying at such a beautiful location. We booked here thinking it would really help out with taking little breaks during the day.



You may want to ask for a bunk bed room.  The bunk bed has a trundle under it, so your little one could sleep on the trundle and you wouldn't have to worry about your little one falling out of bed.  Now climbing on the bunk bed might be another matter!  We had a garden view bunk bed room right around the corner from the lounge.  We were able to watch the fireworks from the balcony, but weren't right over Downtown Disney.  You probably won't need to order from Vons if you are staying concierge.  You will have breakfast every morning(cereal, oatmeal, bagels, danishes, fruit, juices), they have snacks, soda, water, and apple juice available for most of the day.  They have tea sandwiches, fruit, scones, chocolate dipped strawberries and cookies available through most of the afternoon.  In the evening they have cheeses, veggies, a hot appetizer, desserts, wine and beer.  After that they have a story time/sing along for the kids and they put out cookies, milk, other assorted desserts and they offer cordials to the adults.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Hello,
We are going for a 5 night stay at the Grand Californian in June.  We paid for the Downtown Disney view upgrade, and I have read through all the posts here (phew!)--so I now am in the "know" about the East Wing-Napa Rose elevator benefits as well as well as the plight of the long, winding hallways.  I don't know if we will be placed near enough to the secret exit to utilize it--but that would be a benefit in the mornings getting out to the park.

I am wondering about noise levels.  I realize it will be pretty noisy from the activity and musicians--but is there one area that is better than others for balcony relaxation and people watching?

I asked for a 5th floor room with a good shot to see some fireworks if possible.  Should I leave it at that and see where they put us, or does anyone have anything else to add?


----------



## ttfn2u2pooh

boiseflyfisher said:


> You may want to ask for a bunk bed room.  The bunk bed has a trundle under it, so your little one could sleep on the trundle and you wouldn't have to worry about your little one falling out of bed.  Now climbing on the bunk bed might be another matter!  We had a garden view bunk bed room right around the corner from the lounge.  We were able to watch the fireworks from the balcony, but weren't right over Downtown Disney.  You probably won't need to order from Vons if you are staying concierge.  You will have breakfast every morning(cereal, oatmeal, bagels, danishes, fruit, juices), they have snacks, soda, water, and apple juice available for most of the day.  They have tea sandwiches, fruit, scones, chocolate dipped strawberries and cookies available through most of the afternoon.  In the evening they have cheeses, veggies, a hot appetizer, desserts, wine and beer.  After that they have a story time/sing along for the kids and they put out cookies, milk, other assorted desserts and they offer cordials to the adults.



Thank you so much for the info. I had no idea that the lounge would offer that much so I may just not even worry about ordering anything from Vons. I figured I could pack a couple of our snacks but knowing how much might/will be available I feel so much better.


----------



## nunzia

I LOVE the DTD view..the one thing I miss having VGC. I have found the sliding doors soundproof very well. I love to sit on the balcony and listen to the music and watch people and see all the sparkly lights. But at bedtime, with the door closed, I never found the music intrusive..maybe a slight under sound, but very light. We stayed Concierge once (had to burn up some developer points) . We had a view of the parking lot  BUT holy cow, did we save money on eating..we had breakfast and soda and water for the parks and then little nice things for lunch, a couple hot things were offered for dinner, then cookies and yes..BEER AND WINE later on. The wine was worth the stay..just saying  Really fun experience, but won't pay for it and can't use points since the villas opened, but so fun to do it once.


----------



## ttfn2u2pooh

nunzia said:


> I LOVE the DTD view..the one thing I miss having VGC. I have found the sliding doors soundproof very well. I love to sit on the balcony and listen to the music and watch people and see all the sparkly lights. But at bedtime, with the door closed, I never found the music intrusive..maybe a slight under sound, but very light. We stayed Concierge once (had to burn up some developer points) . We had a view of the parking lot  BUT holy cow, did we save money on eating..we had breakfast and soda and water for the parks and then little nice things for lunch, a couple hot things were offered for dinner, then cookies and yes..BEER AND WINE later on. The wine was worth the stay..just saying  Really fun experience, but won't pay for it and can't use points since the villas opened, but so fun to do it once.



Yeah! Thank you for posting this. The Concierge Level does add a ton to the price but I think this may be my mom's last trip. DL holds a special place in her heart. She's taken all of her grandkids (8 in total) to DL as something very special between her and the grandchild. With her being 72 and health issues starting to make life harder I figured I wanted her to just enjoy herself to no end. These trips were just her and a grandchild but with my youngest (and her last grandchild) my mom has realized she could not do it alone so I was asked to go along. For that I am so thankful. I might just go ahead and upgrade to the DTD view just for that little bit of special. No fireworks at night, and that's okay. But we love to "people watch" and I can't think of a greater place to do so.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

nunzia said:


> I LOVE the DTD view..the one thing I miss having VGC. I have found the sliding doors soundproof very well. I love to sit on the balcony and listen to the music and watch people and see all the sparkly lights. But at bedtime, with the door closed, I never found the music intrusive..maybe a slight under sound, but very light. We stayed Concierge once (had to burn up some developer points) . We had a view of the parking lot  BUT holy cow, did we save money on eating..we had breakfast and soda and water for the parks and then little nice things for lunch, a couple hot things were offered for dinner, then cookies and yes..BEER AND WINE later on. The wine was worth the stay..just saying  Really fun experience, but won't pay for it and can't use points since the villas opened, but so fun to do it once.



Thanks for the information!  I have heard so many people say they enjoyed their downtown disney view, so we are very excited to try it out.  I am glad you didn't have a problem with noise.  They probably use some kind of supersonic glass to block it out.  

The wine with concierge sounds great!  I don't think we will ever be able to afford concierge at GC, but I can always dream!


----------



## KCmike

Have a great trip Lisa!


----------



## DmaxHawk

LisainCalifornia said:


> Hello,
> We are going for a 5 night stay at the Grand Californian in June.  We paid for the Downtown Disney view upgrade, and I have read through all the posts here (phew!)--so I now am in the "know" about the East Wing-Napa Rose elevator benefits as well as well as the plight of the long, winding hallways.  I don't know if we will be placed near enough to the secret exit to utilize it--but that would be a benefit in the mornings getting out to the park.
> 
> I am wondering about noise levels.  I realize it will be pretty noisy from the activity and musicians--but is there one area that is better than others for balcony relaxation and people watching?
> 
> I asked for a 5th floor room with a good shot to see some fireworks if possible.  Should I leave it at that and see where they put us, or does anyone have anything else to add?




Usually people don't find noise to be an issue when the door is closed. Many enjoy leaving their doors slightly open when they want to hear the music but once they are closed, it shouldn't bother you.


----------



## jlindley9

We're potentially going in July for a conference at GCH.  We might be bringing 2 of our nieces, so we would have me, DW, DN18, DN17, DD5, and DS0.  DS will be 8 months for the trip.  DD likes to say his age is 0.

Anyway, given that crew, could we get away with a single standard room?  I would expect the sleeping arrangement to be the nieces in 1 queen bed, me, DW, and DD in the other bed and DS in a pack-n-play.  

Thanks!


----------



## disneyfan67

I'm looking forward to my trip in August and wonder what view the dvc 1 bedroom villa I booked, will have. I have been trying to figure out from the map the location where I will be at, so that way I know what I'm in for walking wise, location to pool, etc.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

jlindley9 said:


> We're potentially going in July for a conference at GCH.  We might be bringing 2 of our nieces, so we would have me, DW, DN18, DN17, DD5, and DS0.  DS will be 8 months for the trip.  DD likes to say his age is 0.
> 
> Anyway, given that crew, could we get away with a single standard room?  I would expect the sleeping arrangement to be the nieces in 1 queen bed, me, DW, and DD in the other bed and DS in a pack-n-play.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't believe they will allow 6 people in a room, even if one is an infant, due to fire codes.  You would probably have to book the 1br parlor suite for that many people.


----------



## evedein

Does anyone know if you can see WOC from the Villas at the Grand Californian?  If so, what rooms should we request? We've booked a one bedroom.


----------



## nunzia

You can see the show from many rooms, but you will not be able to see the projections well at all, for the most part. The same goes for the viewing area on the 6th floor, but still a nice experience. I'd say see the show from DCA for sure, then just request a PP view to watch it in a more mellow way on other nights. BTW..the show music is on the tvs in the room and is also piped in at the viewing platfrom.


----------



## Nonsuch

disneyfan67 said:


> I'm looking forward to my trip in August and wonder what view the dvc 1 bedroom villa I booked, will have. I have been trying to figure out from the map the location where I will be at, so that way I know what I'm in for walking wise, location to pool, etc.





evedein said:


> Does anyone know if you can see WOC from the Villas at the Grand Californian?  If so, what rooms should we request? We've booked a one bedroom.



Both of you should visit this thread:
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0

A quick review of the 1-bedroom villas:
5 villas are on the ground floor with a patio rather than a balcony.
10 villas face paradise pier with a view of WOC, higher floors are better.
4 villas face the Redwood Creek Trail.
4 villas face the pool.

Pool access is very good from the villas, since the elevators are close to a pool entrance and the area is not busy.


----------



## momtoatink

Hi,

Quick Question....

Has anyone taken the "How to Draw Mickey Mouse" class at the GC?  I am trying to determine if this class would be good for my 6 year old, but I don't know what to expect.

We are also signed up for the Build A Bear class through GC....anyone gone to that?  I am trying to get a feel for what you get.

Thanks.


----------



## happymomof1

With the weather lately in the 70's, how busy has the pool area been?  Just wondering if we can count on swimming  sometime soon, or if it's just too chilly and deserted.  Thanks!


----------



## blackjackdelta

disneyfan67 said:


> I'm looking forward to my trip in August and wonder what view the dvc 1 bedroom villa I booked, will have. I have been trying to figure out from the map the location where I will be at, so that way I know what I'm in for walking wise, location to pool, etc.


Maybe I am reading this wrong but don't you need a room number to accomplish this?

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

boiseflyfisher said:


> I don't believe they will allow 6 people in a room, even if one is an infant, due to fire codes. You would probably have to book the 1br parlor suite for that many people.


 
You are totally correct, max 5 no matter what age. If some says different, get it in writing.

Jack


----------



## IUTBAM

Can someone tell me if the safes in the rooms at the GCH are large enough to store a 15" laptop? I'm not sure what to do with our laptop during the day while we are at the parks if it's not.  I guess I could leave it with the front desk every day....?


----------



## BunnieGene

IUTBAM said:


> Can someone tell me if the safes in the rooms at the GCH are large enough to store a 15" laptop? I'm not sure what to do with our laptop during the day while we are at the parks if it's not.  I guess I could leave it with the front desk every day....?



It's just a small inwall safe...I think an iPad might fit in it, but not a laptop.


----------



## blackjackdelta

IUTBAM said:


> Can someone tell me if the safes in the rooms at the GCH are large enough to store a 15" laptop? I'm not sure what to do with our laptop during the day while we are at the parks if it's not. I guess I could leave it with the front desk every day....?


 
I leave my laptop either in its case in the closet or justleave it sitting on the table and yet to have a problem at the GCH. Just my experience.

Jack


----------



## helenb

momtoatink said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone taken the "How to Draw Mickey Mouse" class at the GC?  I am trying to determine if this class would be good for my 6 year old, but I don't know what to expect.



I haven't done this at GCH, but I did it on the Disney Cruise Line. There weren't many people in the class, but it still felt rushed. The adults were going faster than the kids, and the CM had a hard time dealing with the different paces. She had also just memorized some basic instructions and wasn't really able to help when people had problems. I wasn't impressed at all. 

_However_ the class at the GCH might be better. You have to pay extra for it, right? That means they would (hopefully) have someone good teaching it, otherwise they'd get complaints and asking for refunds. But dont expect to leave and be able to draw Mickey Mouse. You'll just get a series of about 20 'step by step' instructions that you do together as a group. You probably won't remember them all when you're done.


----------



## Nonsuch

IUTBAM said:


> Can someone tell me if the safes in the rooms at the GCH are large enough to store a 15" laptop?


The hotel safes are key operated, and too small for a 15" laptop.
The VGC are the electronic combination type, and will hold a 15" macbook.
The 200 hotels rooms added during the VGC expansion might also be larger (only my guess).


----------



## momtoatink

helenb said:


> I haven't done this at GCH, but I did it on the Disney Cruise Line. There weren't many people in the class, but it still felt rushed. The adults were going faster than the kids, and the CM had a hard time dealing with the different paces. She had also just memorized some basic instructions and wasn't really able to help when people had problems. I wasn't impressed at all.
> 
> _However_ the class at the GCH might be better. You have to pay extra for it, right? That means they would (hopefully) have someone good teaching it, otherwise they'd get complaints and asking for refunds. But dont expect to leave and be able to draw Mickey Mouse. You'll just get a series of about 20 'step by step' instructions that you do together as a group. You probably won't remember them all when you're done.



It is a free class so we might just skip it.  Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## kikiq

happymomof1 said:


> With the weather lately in the 70's, how busy has the pool area been?  Just wondering if we can count on swimming  sometime soon, or if it's just too chilly and deserted.  Thanks!



We were there over Memorial Day weekend. In the afternoon, the pool was packed.  The sun was shining but the wind was a little brisk in the shade.  We've noticed that the pool is not busy early morning and starts to fill up later in the day.  Depends on what you are use to weather wise, last Sunday was partly overcast but there were people in the pool.  When are you going?


----------



## happymomof1

Thanks kikiq!  That's what I figured with 70 ish weather.


----------



## DmaxHawk

*I am starting a collection of room views on the thread. If you have a room view you would like to share, please post up a pic along with the room number, the date, and the type of view under which the room is classified. My goal is to have a collection of room views so people can see if they like the view in that part of the hotel. This is difficult to do with just satellite and areal photographs. I will be re-posting this post later on so people who skipped over it will have a chance to see it.*


*THESE* *are what we have so far*

*THIS IS A REPOST FROM POST #1766*


----------



## quiltymom

Here are three from Room 6504, DVC Studio.  I know you have some already, but I thought I'd post them anyway.


----------



## DmaxHawk

quiltymom said:


> Here are three from Room 6504, DVC Studio.  I know you have some already, but I thought I'd post them anyway.



Thanks! When were these taken?


----------



## quiltymom

Sorry - forgot to add it.  August 9, 2010.


----------



## momtoatink

DmaxHawk said:


> *I am starting a collection of room views on the thread. If you have a room view you would like to share, please post up a pic along with the room number, the date, and the type of view under which the room is classified. My goal is to have a collection of room views so people can see if they like the view in that part of the hotel. This is difficult to do with just satellite and areal photographs. I will be re-posting this post later on so people who skipped over it will have a chance to see it.*
> 
> 
> *THESE* *are what we have so far*
> 
> *THIS IS A REPOST FROM POST #1766*



We leave Saturday so I will make sure to take pictures for you.  We have a downtown disney view.


----------



## disneyfan67

blackjackdelta said:


> Maybe I am reading this wrong but don't you need a room number to accomplish this?
> 
> Jack



I was under the assumption that the DVC villas weren't all scattered around the hotel and I just trying to ballpark what section I'll be in or near.


----------



## Nonsuch

disneyfan67 said:


> I was under the assumption that the DVC villas weren't all scattered around the hotel and I just trying to ballpark what section I'll be in or near.


You are correct, all the villas are all in one wing.
Floor by floor map of the villas 
On the North side of the villas (top of map) are the pools.
On the South side is Paradise Pier (and World of Color).
On the East side is the Redwood Trail.

The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0


----------



## Nonsuch

View from room 4522, DVC Grand Villa, 5 June 2011

2 story window:





World of Color through the window:





Night view from dining room balcony:


----------



## disneyfan67

Nonsuch said:


> You are correct, all the villas are all in one wing.
> Floor by floor map of the villas
> On the North side of the villas (top of map) are the pools.
> On the South side is Paradise Pier (and World of Color).
> On the East side is the Redwood Trail.
> 
> The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0




Thank you very much for your efforts and I appreciate it. I'm hoping to get near the pools, but if I don't, it wont affect my vacation. A beautiful hotel and my whole family is excited.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

we are checking in on Sunday, and I will post a downtown disney view.  Most of the pictures here are from people who are taking from a DVC view, which I think doesn't really help the majority of people who are thinking of staying at the Grand Californian.  I am just a regular person, who is paying for a downtown disney view in a regular GC hotel room, so for anyone who is looking for that, stay tuned!


----------



## blackjackdelta

LisainCalifornia said:


> we are checking in on Sunday, and I will post a downtown disney view. Most of the pictures here are from people who are taking from a DVC view, which I think doesn't really help the majority of people who are thinking of staying at the Grand Californian. I am just a regular person, who is paying for a downtown disney view in a regular GC hotel room, so for anyone who is looking for that, stay tuned!


 
Lisa, did you see the DTD view I posted way back when. It was excellent.

Jack


----------



## LisainCalifornia

blackjackdelta said:


> Lisa, did you see the DTD view I posted way back when. It was excellent.
> 
> Jack



Jack, I think I did.  Was it over the World of Disney?  I asked for a room over the East wing (near the Napa Rose Elevator)--so that we could have a better chance of seeing some fireworks.  I haven't had the best luck with requests at the Disneyland Hotel (we usually request Dreams Tower with a Downtown Disney view, but don't usually get it), so I don't know if the same will happen at the Grand Californian this time.  At least we are paying for a Downtown Disney view--so I think they at least have to grant us that.

I will update eveyone when we get home.

Lisa


----------



## Nonsuch

LisainCalifornia said:


> ...I asked for a room over the East wing (near the Napa Rose Elevator)--so that we could have a better chance of seeing some fireworks.  I haven't had the best luck with requests at the Disneyland Hotel (we usually request Dreams Tower with a Downtown Disney view, but don't usually get it), so I don't know if the same will happen at the Grand Californian this time...


Good luck with your room request 

Checking in early seems to help, and make it clear to the registration cast member that the view is very important to you.  They will sometimes try to give you a room this is already available, rather than waiting for a better view that needs to be cleaned.

Remember to use the stairs when going to Disneyland


----------



## Nonsuch

disneyfan67 said:


> ...I'm hoping to get near the pools, but if I don't, it wont affect my vacation...


I highly recommend you email a room request to member services.  1-bedroom villas are assigned in advance to ensure that 2-bedroom lockoff villas are available when needed.  I make requests using specific room numbers, but general descriptions can be used (high/ground floor, pool/park view).


----------



## blackjackdelta

Normally we could care less about the pools since we have one but last night everyone(except I) voted to rent a cabana for a day so I guess that will be a new experience.

Jack


----------



## BunnieGene

blackjackdelta said:


> Normally we could care less about the pools since we have one but last night everyone(except I) voted to rent a cabana for a day so I guess that will be a new experience.
> 
> Jack



I love having a cabana...hope you enjoy it


----------



## blackjackdelta

BunnieGene said:


> I love having a cabana...hope you enjoy it


 
It will definately be a change of pace for us, but thanks. I most
 likely will be in the parks.

Jack


----------



## bethy

Hi everyone, we are going to Disneyland in July - it will be our first ever summer trip.  We are staying at VGC.  We are travelling with an 8-week-old for the first time and are adjusting our typical vacation plans accordingly.  So I have two questions for y'all:

1. Because we're needing to have a more relaxed trip we are thinking of renting a pool cabana.  Does anyone know if we can do this ahead of time?  and if so who should I contact?  The hotel concierge?

2. Our baby LOVES our rocking chair and I am trying to remember whether I've previously seen rocking chairs somewhere in the GCH lobby or if I am just imagining it . . . If she's fussy it would be nice to be able try and use those if I'm desperate. 

I'm crossing my fingers for a smooth trip with baby!

thanks!


----------



## sierranevada

bethy said:


> Hi everyone, we are going to Disneyland in July - it will be our first ever summer trip.  We are staying at VGC.  We are travelling with an 8-week-old for the first time and are adjusting our typical vacation plans accordingly.  So I have two questions for y'all:
> 
> 1. Because we're needing to have a more relaxed trip we are thinking of renting a pool cabana.  Does anyone know if we can do this ahead of time?  and if so who should I contact?  The hotel concierge?
> 
> 2. Our baby LOVES our rocking chair and I am trying to remember whether I've previously seen rocking chairs somewhere in the GCH lobby or if I am just imagining it . . . If she's fussy it would be nice to be able try and use those if I'm desperate.
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers for a smooth trip with baby!
> 
> thanks!



We rented a pool cabana last year - it was awesome.  I had vacation planning do it because they were also doing some other reservations for us.  But you can call the hotel concierge directly and book it.  They take bookings at 10 days prior.

Rocking Chairs - if they had them it would be in the fireplace area - just can really recall if they are there.  Hopefully someone else has noticed.

Have a great time.


----------



## Kauinohea

Wondering if there are bunk bed rooms with Park View?  If there are...any suggestions on bunk bed rooms with a good view?  We'll be celebrating my son's 4th birthday and hope to be able to request a "magical" room


----------



## Kauinohea

bump


----------



## marts35

bethy


> Our baby LOVES our rocking chair and I am trying to remember whether I've previously seen rocking chairs somewhere in the GCH lobby or if I am just imagining it . . . If she's fussy it would be nice to be able try and use those if I'm desperate.



There are wonderful Rocking Chairs in the Fireplace area where we have spent many relaxing happy hours.  The piano player is often there playing lovely music which also might be soothing for the baby.

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## VallCopen

Kauinohea said:


> Wondering if there are bunk bed rooms with Park View?  If there are...any suggestions on bunk bed rooms with a good view?  We'll be celebrating my son's 4th birthday and hope to be able to request a "magical" room



Yes there are bunk rooms with a Pier view, my cousins family had one last year on the 4th floor (the new wing).  Let them know it is his birthday and he would love a park view in the new wing and see what happens, it also helps to check in early because they can almost always change the room location if your early.  Have fun, we are here now for a few weeks and celebrating my daughters 4th birthday too.  OFF to the park!!!


----------



## Kauinohea

VallCopen said:


> Yes there are bunk rooms with a Pier view, my cousins family had one last year on the 4th floor (the new wing).  Let them know it is his birthday and he would love a park view in the new wing and see what happens, it also helps to check in early because they can almost always change the room location if your early.  Have fun, we are here now for a few weeks and celebrating my daughters 4th birthday too.  OFF to the park!!!




Thank you so much for the info!  Have a great trip and extra special 4th Birthday Celebration!


----------



## blackjackdelta

sierranevada said:


> We rented a pool cabana last year - it was awesome. I had vacation planning do it because they were also doing some other reservations for us. But you can call the hotel concierge directly and book it. They take bookings at 10 days prior.
> 
> Rocking Chairs - if they had them it would be in the fireplace area - just can really recall if they are there. Hopefully someone else has noticed.
> 
> Have a great time.


 
We always use Vacation Planning, so much easier.

Jack


----------



## frank808

jack was your party at the pool cabana closest to the lobby today?  I was looking for somewhere to put towels and clothes down because the pool was so crowded today.  I thought it was crowded when we came back from the park for a siesta at 2:00pm but it was even more crowded at 4:00 pm.


----------



## blackjackdelta

frank808 said:


> jack was your party at the pool cabana closest to the lobby today? I was looking for somewhere to put towels and clothes down because the pool was so crowded today. I thought it was crowded when we came back from the park for a siesta at 2:00pm but it was even more crowded at 4:00 pm.


 
Frank:
We do not get to the parks until 7/31 and we have a cabana rented for 8/3. It will be interesting.

Jack


----------



## IUTBAM

We just returned from a 5-night stay at the GCH, and I *LOVE* that hotel for the convenience! We had faxed the resort a few days prior requesting a standard room over the entryway (which we had heard was larger), and they gave us one. Holy cow, it was HUGE! Easily as big as our room at the Polynesian at WDW (and that's a big room).  Room 4105, two queens and a daybed, super-cold fridge (no problem freezing water bottles in the small freezer compartment), and a nice view of the front of the GCH, with DLH and PPH in the background.  I wasn't overwhelmed by Whitewater Snacks, but one tip I can give is if you eat there with your family and you want to drink milk, the 1/2 gallon jug is a MUCH better deal than buying the individual pints (they have cups).  We did enjoy the chicken nachos there, but breakfast was not great.

Oh, and my DH found $70 in the washing machine, so that made him extremely happy! lol


----------



## PoohNFriends

IUTBAM said:


> We just returned from a 5-night stay at the GCH, and I *LOVE* that hotel for the convenience! We had faxed the resort a few days prior requesting a standard room over the entryway (which we had heard was larger), and they gave us one. Holy cow, it was HUGE! Easily as big as our room at the Polynesian at WDW (and that's a big room).  Room 4105, two queens and a daybed, super-cold fridge (no problem freezing water bottles in the small freezer compartment), and a nice view of the front of the GCH, with DLH and PPH in the background.  I wasn't overwhelmed by Whitewater Snacks, *but one tip I can give is if you eat there with your family and you want to drink milk, the 1/2 gallon jug is a MUCH better deal than buying the individual pints (they have cups).  *We did enjoy the chicken nachos there, but breakfast was not great.
> 
> Oh, and my DH found $70 in the washing machine, so that made him extremely happy! lol



I've been meaning to post the same thing about soda/pop/coke/soda-pop, depending on your preference !  The afternoon DBF and I enjoyed some nachos there we decided to go for a 2 liter diet coke - we love fountain soda, but our 2 liters we ordered from Vons was low in the room.  Anyways the price for the 2 liter is about the same as the 20oz you can get from the vending machines.


----------



## disneyfan67

sierranevada said:


> We rented a pool cabana last year - it was awesome.  I had vacation planning do it because they were also doing some other reservations for us.  But you can call the hotel concierge directly and book it.  They take bookings at 10 days prior.
> 
> Rocking Chairs - if they had them it would be in the fireplace area - just can really recall if they are there.  Hopefully someone else has noticed.
> 
> Have a great time.





I'm thinking of doing a half day cabana rental for my upcoming trip and it does sound tempting. This thread is making me think more and more about it.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

I personally think that renting a cabana is very subjective ... it completely depends on your own family requirements.  When we stayed at the GCH in March/April with 3 younger kids the cabana would not have been helpful to us, the reason being that my kids were always going on the water slide which was quite far away from the cabana's and therefore hard to supervise. We also found that we wanted more time in the parks and really had to push hard to find time to go to the pools.  I wish we had had more time to relax at the pools, but with DLP and DCA right next door it's hard to do!


----------



## tiggeroo42

Here are some pictures from our stay 6/11/11 - 6/15/11. We were in room 1503, which is a standard view room.  This is located on the first floor by the elevators at the end of the DVC wing by the pool, arcade, and Pinocchio's Workshop.  It was a very convenient location, not to mention on the first floor which was helpful with the stroller!


----------



## Nonsuch

tiggeroo42 said:


> Here are some pictures from our stay 6/11/11 - 6/15/11. We were in room 1503, which is a standard view room.  This is located on the first floor by the elevators at the end of the DVC wing by the pool, arcade, and Pinocchio's Workshop.  It was a very convenient location, not to mention on the first floor which was helpful with the stroller!


Did you request a ground floor room?
The original hotel did not have any ground floor rooms, but 15 ground floor hotel rooms were added during the VGC expansion.


----------



## helenb

Neat! Do any of those new ground floor rooms have the daybed?


----------



## Nonsuch

helenb said:


> Neat! Do any of those new ground floor rooms have the daybed?


Unlikely, since the daybed rooms are larger than regular hotel rooms.


----------



## blackjackdelta

disneyfan67 said:


> I'm thinking of doing a half day cabana rental for my upcoming trip and it does sound tempting. This thread is making me think more and more about it.


Since the family decided the cabana would be great since most of the time the pool is open it is packed. I most likely will be somewhere else.

Jack


----------



## hjgaus

blackjackdelta said:


> Since the family decided the cabana would be great since most of the time the pool is open it is packed. I most likely will be somewhere else.
> 
> Jack



Our stay was may 4 to 8 at VGC with an original renting of all day sat 5/8 but then changed to half days (fri 2- 6 & sat 9-1) day one was great with warm weather but day two not so much. 10 people (4 being teenagers) in our group with half in and half in front of cabana on lounge chairs. If you plan on spending lots of $ on ordering drinks & food in a timely manner from the vip service they provide then the cabanas are a great ideal.


----------



## hjgaus

Day 2 in the morning was due to having a dinner res @ 5 pm. The weather did not warm up but by then it was to late to cancel. Although group decided to cancel the dinner res and eat in. Father in law brought down truck load of food from Costco (stayed in the 3 bed grand villa) and didn't want to spend extra $. This also was the case with the drinks at cabana and wanted to bring there own wine which they said no they could lose their Liquor license. So again if you really don't need the personal attention then maybe cabanas might not be needed for some people. My husband and I enjoyed taking care of everyone (drinks etc) for the time their but I guess it made others feel uncomfortable to spend $


----------



## summer0407

hjgaus said:


> Our stay was may 4 to 8 at VGC with an original renting of all day sat 5/8 but then changed to half days (fri 2- 6 & sat 9-1) day one was great with warm weather but day two not so much. 10 people (4 being teenagers) in our group with half in and half in front of cabana on lounge chairs. If you plan on spending lots of $ on ordering drinks & food in a timely manner from the vip service they provide then the cabanas are a great ideal.



I have the cabana booked for our trip. I was told max was 6 people. Is this not enforced? My sister and niece are stopping by so with them we will have 7 which made me a bit worried.


----------



## hjgaus

summer0407 said:


> I have the cabana booked for our trip. I was told max was 6 people. Is this not enforced? My sister and niece are stopping by so with them we will have 7 which made me a bit worried.



Perhaps they meant "max 6 actually staying inside cabana" cuz they did not have a problem with my group going in & out. TV inside was great for the few wanting to hang with the family but catch the ball game at the same time. The rest of us took a lounge chair directly in front of our cabana ( they will have a welcome ---- family sign in front of each(only four)cabana! When our teenagers were in pool, we would try and save our extra lounge chairs. If possible try an request either end cabana if you have a large party so you'll have places to go when your time is up cuz they boot you out ASAP!


----------



## tiggeroo42

Nonsuch said:


> Did you request a ground floor room?
> The original hotel did not have any ground floor rooms, but 15 ground floor hotel rooms were added during the VGC expansion.



We did not request a ground floor room.  I didn't even realize there were so few ground floor rooms or that we were in the "new" wing until we got home!


----------



## tigerlilly

We are a family of 4 that usually stays at GCH in theme park or DTD view room and this year we are taking our daughters friend. View is super important since I usually spend my afternoons on the balcony so I am curious as to what rooms have a view and also bunk beds?

I know the daybed rooms at GCH are over the entrance and I don't know about that view plus there is no guarantee. 

Any advice or knowledge would be great!!


----------



## disneyfan67

hjgaus said:


> Perhaps they meant "max 6 actually staying inside cabana" cuz they did not have a problem with my group going in & out. TV inside was great for the few wanting to hang with the family but catch the ball game at the same time. The rest of us took a lounge chair directly in front of our cabana ( they will have a welcome ---- family sign in front of each(only four)cabana! When our teenagers were in pool, we would try and save our extra lounge chairs. If possible try an request either end cabana if you have a large party so you'll have places to go when your time is up cuz they boot you out ASAP!





Well, last night I called the hotel directly and spoke to Samantha, who couldn't have been more nicer. I booked a cabana for a 2pm to 6pm time slot and said I got a discount for booking early. IMO, slowing down a little on vacation and enjoying some pool time is well worth it. For a $110 dollars, I figure it wouldn't hurt to try this once and why not? The GC is a beautiful hotel and it's nice knowing I have a reserved spot, with shade, and drinks provided. She also noted since it's my boys birthday while we're there, there will be a surprise waiting for them. I'm really looking forward to this trip and being there for 5 days, I don't have to worry about missing anything by taking some breaks.


----------



## Caseystigger

Where can I find more info about the cabana's? Prices, times, ect?


----------



## disneyfan67

Caseystigger said:


> Where can I find more info about the cabana's? Prices, times, ect?





From a older thread, this was the number that was posted. (714-635-2300). 

It's the hotel itself and you have several options, but stay on the line and speak to the hotel directly. Just ask about reserving a pool cabana, what dates you want, and they will let you know what's available. That's what I did last night and it worked for me.


----------



## Caseystigger

disneyfan67 said:


> From a older thread, this was the number that was posted. (714-635-2300).
> 
> It's the hotel itself and you have several options, but stay on the line and speak to the hotel directly. Just ask about reserving a pool cabana, what dates you want, and they will let you know what's available. That's what I did last night and it worked for me.



Okay great. Thanks!


----------



## kikiq

disneyfan67 said:


> Well, last night I called the hotel directly and spoke to Samantha, who couldn't have been more nicer. I booked a cabana for a 2pm to 6pm time slot and said I got a discount for booking early. IMO, slowing down a little on vacation and enjoying some pool time is well worth it. For a $110 dollars, I figure it wouldn't hurt to try this once and why not? The GC is a beautiful hotel and it's nice knowing I have a reserved spot, with shade, and drinks provided. She also noted since it's my boys birthday while we're there, there will be a surprise waiting for them. I'm really looking forward to this trip and being there for 5 days, I don't have to worry about missing anything by taking some breaks.



I don't know that you got a discount unless they have raised the prices.  $110 is the price we paid Memorial Day weekend.  It is WORTH it, to walk into the pool area at 2 when everyone is trolling for a spot and there's your name on a cabana.  My family felt it was well worth the money not for anyone to give up park time to "hold" chairs or put towels/shoes/slippers on lounge chairs and risk people moving them.  We don't do Goofy's Kitchen character dinner anymore so this was a bargain compared to paying for 9 dinners.


----------



## blackjackdelta

When I reserved ours I was told $110/half day and $180 for a full day. Hours for us is 0930-1800, that was a couple of weeks ago. I just used vacation planning which I use for all my reservations while I am there.

Jack


----------



## disneyfan67

kikiq said:


> I don't know that you got a discount unless they have raised the prices.  $110 is the price we paid Memorial Day weekend.  It is WORTH it, to walk into the pool area at 2 when everyone is trolling for a spot and there's your name on a cabana.  My family felt it was well worth the money not for anyone to give up park time to "hold" chairs or put towels/shoes/slippers on lounge chairs and risk people moving them.  We don't do Goofy's Kitchen character dinner anymore so this was a bargain compared to paying for 9 dinners.





A CM named Samantha on the phone told me that the price was $150 for a half day, but by booking early, I got it for $110. I don't know if she was making the deal sound better than it really was, but truthfully, this is what she told me. I found her to be very helpful and she had great customer service skills on the phone. I figure it's well worth it having our own spot with shade when you need it, and a place right by the pool to relax. Vacations are very hard to come by for me, so I'm making this one count.


----------



## hjgaus

disneyfan67 said:


> Well, last night I called the hotel directly and spoke to Samantha, who couldn't have been more nicer. I booked a cabana for a 2pm to 6pm time slot and said I got a discount for booking early. IMO, slowing down a little on vacation and enjoying some pool time is well worth it. For a $110 dollars, I figure it wouldn't hurt to try this once and why not? The GC is a beautiful hotel and it's nice knowing I have a reserved spot, with shade, and drinks provided. She also noted since it's my boys birthday while we're there, there will be a surprise waiting for them. I'm really looking forward to this trip and being there for 5 days, I don't have to worry about missing anything by taking some breaks.



That's great that you booked & by getting a special surprise for your celebration but when I called directly and changed my date & times barely a week ahead of our stay there was no mention of discount for booking a cabana early. They just said "$110 for half day or $185 for full day."
They do serve you your drinks in the nice acrylic bar ware instead of the neon color coded plastic cups everyone else gets and the platter of provided fruit was quaint but not enough to feed my party. Your mini fridge comes with 6 mini water bottles and there is a basket of towels for use. I think there was a docker of iPods (my clan brought iPads) The personal attention(a buzzer for attendant if needeed) was awesome so really enjoy your time with the cabana!! By the you can reserve for a big party as we waited all saturday to see this mysterious BELL Family that had reserved the ENTIRE cabanas for the whole day! We orignally reserved the whole day as well then changed to half. When I called in the 1st time - all open. the 2nd time they said they would be booked due to pirates premiere. I said the weather doesn't look that good. CM maid it sound like different people would book all day but when we arrived sat in the AM it was just us. The BELL family never showed up in the morning OR for their 2 -7 slot! ALL the cabanas remained empty until we left our lounge chairs(close by cabanas) at 6PM!!!  Disney big wigs came by all day to make sure they were cleaned up and supplied with party food etc... By the time we got to our room and looked out the balcony(had the grand villa whiched faced the cabanas) an entire kids party was happening!! So I guess if you have that kinda money to blow $665 for ALL DAY PLUS Xtra 2 hours rental they CAN make it VERY special!! I think they (BELL FAMILY) decided not to show til AFTER rental hours cuz they were told that 1 would be rented all day (BY THE GAUS FAMILY - thats US LOL) but did not know it would be changed! We kept wondering if it had something to do with the pirates premiere like some star's kids bday party but non of the CM's would fess up! I think the CM's were alittle annoyed with us cuz we would not budge from our lounge chairs in front of cabanas! Never did find out who it was but it made our time by the pool that day very interesting!!


----------



## hjgaus

OOPS!! meant to say A docker FOR iPods!! LOL


----------



## hjgaus

another spelling error - should be CM made not maid!! LOL!! I'm such a dork! LOL This is my first time constantly reading and chatting back on this board!! So much fun - have to much time on my hands since school is out!!


----------



## helenb

Question: at the GCH pool, do they have showers (even if just for rinsing) or do you have to go back to your room to rinse?


----------



## bethy

Can anyone confirm that the earliest you can reserve a cabana is 10 days ahead?  I don't want to miss my window of opportunity.  I'm still trying to decide between a whole and a half day . . . What is the cancellation policy?  Do you pay for the cabana up front?  Final question:  Are the drinks and menu items the same selection and prices as they are when ordering from the regular lounge chairs?


----------



## BunnieGene

bethy said:


> Can anyone confirm that the earliest you can reserve a cabana is 10 days ahead?  I don't want to miss my window of opportunity.  I'm still trying to decide between a whole and a half day . . . What is the cancellation policy?  Do you pay for the cabana up front?  Final question:  Are the drinks and menu items the same selection and prices as they are when ordering from the regular lounge chairs?



We were able to reserve our cabana at the 60 day mark. We only reserved the afternoon, because we will be doing the parks in the mornings. I believe the cost is just added to our hotel bill, and I don't recall discussing a cancellation policy with the concierge/cast member. I think the menu is different...maybe the White Water Snacks menu plus adult beverages, but again I'm fuzzy about that.


----------



## bethy

BunnieGene said:


> We were able to reserve our cabana at the 60 day mark. We only reserved the afternoon, because we will be doing the parks in the mornings. I believe the cost is just added to our hotel bill, and I don't recall discussing a cancellation policy with the concierge/cast member. I think the menu is different...maybe the White Water Snacks menu plus adult beverages, but again I'm fuzzy about that.



Thank you so much!  Based on this I went ahead and called and got the LAST full day rental!  phew!  No cancellation policy was mentioned, btw.


----------



## hjgaus

bethy said:


> Can anyone confirm that the earliest you can reserve a cabana is 10 days ahead?  I don't want to miss my window of opportunity.  I'm still trying to decide between a whole and a half day . . . What is the cancellation policy?  Do you pay for the cabana up front?  Final question:  Are the drinks and menu items the same selection and prices as they are when ordering from the regular lounge chairs?




I never looked at the price for drinks but I assume they would be same.
We ordered wine, mixed drinks and non alchoholic mixed drinks (those came in plastic cups to separate from the teenagers)


----------



## hjgaus

helenb said:


> Question: at the GCH pool, do they have showers (even if just for rinsing) or do you have to go back to your room to rinse?



Yes they do. They are between the pool w/slide and the restrooms. We saw lots of people wearing the robes from the rooms.


----------



## blackjackdelta

bethy said:


> Can anyone confirm that the earliest you can reserve a cabana is 10 days ahead? I don't want to miss my window of opportunity. I'm still trying to decide between a whole and a half day . . . What is the cancellation policy? Do you pay for the cabana up front? Final question: Are the drinks and menu items the same selection and prices as they are when ordering from the regular lounge chairs?


 
I think we are somewhere around 40 days and I have one booked for a full day first week in August. I have paid nothing as of yet and was not asked. Did not ask about cancellation policy since it is of no concern.

Jack


----------



## LisainCalifornia

We just got back from our long anticipated trip!  I have to admit that this experience with the Grand Californian has turned my opinion around of the hotel.  We had previously always been placed in the no balcony rooms that over looked the car park, and found them to be dark and not so magical.

This trip we arrived on July 12th.  I had put in a request for a bunk bed room, and had paid for an upgrade to a downtown Disney view room.  We checked in around 9:00 am. The young man who checked us in said that we were NOT placed in a bunk bed room.  I told him that this was important to my girls, and he said "well, I see you have a request for a downtown disney view as well, so you have to decide which is more important...".  I then informed him that I PAID for a downtown disney view, which is different than a "request"--and of course since I paid for that view I had better get it!  I then told him my sob story of how we have never had a room at the Grand Californian with a balcony (which he said "all of our rooms have balconies...") and we just wanted a good view with a nice room.  I told him to go home that night and google it, and he will see that indeed, there are about 10% of rooms that don't have a balcony at the Grand.  For now, I just wanted our downtown disney view and our bunk beds, which we had requested.  He left and did his "disney magic" and came back to grant just that.  

We were placed in a 5th floor room overlooking Sephora and Disney 365 (room 5155) that had bunkbeds.  He claimed that you could not see fireworks from this room, but I took it anyway.  What I found out later was that not only could we see the fireworks, but we had a perfect "middle" view of them that could not have been better.  These people that work on site really need to know their stuff better!

My girls are 11 and 14, so are a little long in the tooth (from disney's viewpoint) for the bunk beds--but these beds are the same length and width as regular twin beds, which they have at home.  They loved them and loved not having to share a bed.

Our room was very light and bright with the downtown disney view, and seemed more spacious than other rooms we have had at this hotel.  We were all so comfortable there, and happily enjoyed the next 5 days in our home away from home.  We watched the fireworks from our room for 2 of the nights, as did our neighbors on the same floor from the balconies.  It was a quiet, comfortable stay (except for the baby who stayed next door to us Monday and Tuesday night who cried very loudly both mornings at 6:00 am!).

We loved staying so close and didn't find the hallway to our room "too" long at all.  I kept thinking how lucky we were to stay so close in such luxury, actually.  
My girls in their beloved bunkbeds




and here was our view:


----------



## helenb

hjgaus said:


> Yes they do. They are between the pool w/slide and the restrooms. We saw lots of people wearing the robes from the rooms.



Thank yoU!


----------



## blackjackdelta

LisainCalifornia said:


> We just got back from our long anticipated trip! I have to admit that this experience with the Grand Californian has turned my opinion around of the hotel. We had previously always been placed in the no balcony rooms that over looked the car park, and found them to be dark and not so magical.
> 
> This trip we arrived on July 12th. I had put in a request for a bunk bed room, and had paid for an upgrade to a downtown Disney view room. We checked in around 9:00 am. The young man who checked us in said that we were NOT placed in a bunk bed room. I told him that this was important to my girls, and he said "well, I see you have a request for a downtown disney view as well, so you have to decide which is more important...". I then informed him that I PAID for a downtown disney view, which is different than a "request"--and of course since I paid for that view I had better get it! I then told him my sob story of how we have never had a room at the Grand Californian with a balcony (which he said "all of our rooms have balconies...") and we just wanted a good view with a nice room. I told him to go home that night and google it, and he will see that indeed, there are about 10% of rooms that don't have a balcony at the Grand. For now, I just wanted our downtown disney view and our bunk beds, which we had requested. He left and did his "disney magic" and came back to grant just that.
> 
> We were placed in a 5th floor room overlooking Sephora and Disney 365 (room 1555) that had bunkbeds. He claimed that you could not see fireworks from this room, but I took it anyway. What I found out later was that not only could we see the fireworks, but we had a perfect "middle" view of them that could not have been better. These people that work on site really need to know their stuff better!
> 
> My girls are 11 and 14, so are a little long in the tooth (from disney's viewpoint) for the bunk beds--but these beds are the same length and width as regular twin beds, which they have at home. They loved them and loved not having to share a bed.
> 
> Our room was very light and bright with the downtown disney view, and seemed more spacious than other rooms we have had at this hotel. We were all so comfortable there, and happily enjoyed the next 5 days in our home away from home. We watched the fireworks from our room for 2 of the nights, as did our neighbors on the same floor from the balconies. It was a quiet, comfortable stay (except for the baby who stayed next door to us Monday and Tuesday night who cried very loudly both mornings at 6:00 am!).
> 
> We loved staying so close and didn't find the hallway to our room "too" long at all. I kept thinking how lucky we were to stay so close in such luxury, actually.
> My girls in their beloved bunkbeds


 
Sounds great, was hoping your trip would turn out to be what you want it to be. 

Jack


----------



## LisainCalifornia

blackjackdelta said:


> Sounds great, was hoping your trip would turn out to be what you want it to be.
> 
> Jack



Thanks, Jack--it really was incredible.  The only problem is now that my girls want to get this same room every time we come back!  This trip we did get AP's, so we will be going back to disneyland very soon--but do not have the budget for another GC stay.  That is just a dose of real life!

We had such a nice trip and everything was so nice at the hotel.  We even got the lounge chairs by the pool! It was so nice to enjoy it all with my girls.  I feel like I really knew what to ask for after reading this extensive thread on the GC!

We didn't end up over World of Disney (east wing) like I had originally requested--but discovered that the fireworks view was just as good from where we were.  We took the main lobby elevator up to room, which was easier as well.


----------



## KCmike

LisainCalifornia said:


> Thanks, Jack--it really was incredible.  The only problem is now that my girls want to get this same room every time we come back!  This trip we did get AP's, so we will be going back to disneyland very soon--but do not have the budget for another GC stay.  That is just a dose of real life!
> 
> We had such a nice trip and everything was so nice at the hotel.  We even got the lounge chairs by the pool! It was so nice to enjoy it all with my girls.  I feel like I really knew what to ask for after reading this extensive thread on the GC!
> 
> We didn't end up over World of Disney (east wing) like I had originally requested--but discovered that the fireworks view was just as good from where we were.  We took the main lobby elevator up to room, which was easier as well.



Love those Chaisse lounge chairs.  Glad you had a good visit.  How can you not?


----------



## blackjackdelta

KCmike said:


> Love those Chaisse lounge chairs. Glad you had a good visit. How can you not?


 

Hijack-Mike where did you rent that wide lens from last year.

Thx,
Jack


----------



## KCmike

blackjackdelta said:


> Hijack-Mike where did you rent that wide lens from last year.
> 
> Thx,
> Jack



Pro Photo Rental

http://www.prophotorental.com/default.asp


They will pay your shipping to and from (nice plus) and the lenses always arrive a day early so you can make sure everything is ok before you take off.  They have been absolutely great.


----------



## disneyfan67

I just wanted to say Lisa, thanks for posting the pictures you always do. Whether it's your recent stay at GCH or the DLH, your pictures are helpful in many ways. It's a nice break in the day to see your pictures and I'm literally counting the days until my August trip. I really looking forward to the look on my wife's face when we first arrive at the GCH for check in. She's going to be in for a surprise having not been in DL for 24 years.


Once again, thanks Lisa.


----------



## KCmike

Missing one of my favorite "summer places"


----------



## blackjackdelta

KCmike said:


> Pro Photo Rental
> 
> http://www.prophotorental.com/default.asp
> 
> 
> They will pay your shipping to and from (nice plus) and the lenses always arrive a day early so you can make sure everything is ok before you take off. They have been absolutely great.


 

Thanks Mike.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

disneyfan67 said:


> I just wanted to say Lisa, thanks for posting the pictures you always do. Whether it's your recent stay at GCH or the DLH, your pictures are helpful in many ways. It's a nice break in the day to see your pictures and I'm literally counting the days until my August trip. I really looking forward to the look on my wife's face when we first arrive at the GCH for check in. She's going to be in for a surprise having not been in DL for 24 years.
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks Lisa.


 
We have stayed there a few times now and the whole family jaws just drop when you pull up to the entrance booth and they say "welcome home" and you walk inside and see the immense of the Grand and then start to freeze to death.

Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

blackjackdelta said:


> ...and you walk inside and see the immense of the Grand and then start to freeze to death.


----------



## tigerlilly

Hi Lisa in CA, I am a Lisa in CA too! 

Anyway...thank you for posting. I made reservations this week for GCH and asked for DTD view with bunks and was informed they did not have them! Is the fifth floor considered concierge by any chance?

I am just tired of getting a different answer every time I call Disney. We have stayed at GCH a few times always theme park view and every single time I don't get one request in terms of location of view (last year we had a view of a tree lol...but we were facing condor flats)....this year with the price over $500 (tax included) with an AP for a theme park view I decided I would do DTD view...nope....no bunk beds! 

So I booked standard and if I get the parking lot I will probably cry since my favorite thing is to sit on the balcony for a few hours every afternoon. 

Honestly I don't mind paying for the view I want as long as I know what I am getting is going to be worth over $500 

Thanks for any info you might have!


----------



## rentayenta

KCmike said:


> Missing one of my favorite "summer places"







Love it, miss it, want to go back!


----------



## blackjackdelta

tigerlilly said:


> Hi Lisa in CA, I am a Lisa in CA too!
> 
> Anyway...thank you for posting. I made reservations this week for GCH and asked for DTD view with bunks and was informed they did not have them! Is the fifth floor considered concierge by any chance?
> 
> I am just tired of getting a different answer every time I call Disney. We have stayed at GCH a few times always theme park view and every single time I don't get one request in terms of location of view (last year we had a view of a tree lol...but we were facing condor flats)....this year with the price over $500 (tax included) with an AP for a theme park view I decided I would do DTD view...nope....no bunk beds!
> 
> So I booked standard and if I get the parking lot I will probably cry since my favorite thing is to sit on the balcony for a few hours every afternoon.
> 
> Honestly I don't mind paying for the view I want as long as I know what I am getting is going to be worth over $500
> 
> Thanks for any info you might have!


 
That is very strange. When did you plan on going? Did ask if they were sold out? I would call again...stand you will usually get the courtyard or the parking lot, so I would try again and again until you get what you want. You pay extra for the DTD view or park view..just strange.

Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

tigerlilly said:


> Honestly I don't mind paying for the view I want as long as I know what I am getting is going to be worth over $500


If you travel to Disneyland often and are comfortable paying $500, you should consider Disney Vacation Club 

The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian


----------



## LisainCalifornia

tigerlilly said:


> Hi Lisa in CA, I am a Lisa in CA too!
> 
> Anyway...thank you for posting. I made reservations this week for GCH and asked for DTD view with bunks and was informed they did not have them! Is the fifth floor considered concierge by any chance?
> 
> I am just tired of getting a different answer every time I call Disney. We have stayed at GCH a few times always theme park view and every single time I don't get one request in terms of location of view (last year we had a view of a tree lol...but we were facing condor flats)....this year with the price over $500 (tax included) with an AP for a theme park view I decided I would do DTD view...nope....no bunk beds!
> 
> So I booked standard and if I get the parking lot I will probably cry since my favorite thing is to sit on the balcony for a few hours every afternoon.
> 
> Honestly I don't mind paying for the view I want as long as I know what I am getting is going to be worth over $500
> 
> Thanks for any info you might have!



Hi Lisa,
Sorry I just noticed this now.  No, our room was not concierge.  We have never stayed concierge anywhere, because the price is just too high for us.  Our room was on the 5th floor (I did request that) and we paid for the downtown disney view.  When I called to make our reservations they told me that they do have bunk bed rooms with the downtown disney view, so I would call back again to get a different agent.  These agents are located in Florida, and often don't know that much about the GC.  Our room number was 5155.  I got 30% using the "Spring Savings" rate (not AP).  If we had booked a standard room it would have been about 339.00 per night, but I upgraded to a downtown disney view, so I paid 379.00 per night.

Try calling a different booking agent and see what they say about your request. 

Good luck!

Lia


----------



## LisainCalifornia

disneyfan67 said:


> I just wanted to say Lisa, thanks for posting the pictures you always do. Whether it's your recent stay at GCH or the DLH, your pictures are helpful in many ways. It's a nice break in the day to see your pictures and I'm literally counting the days until my August trip. I really looking forward to the look on my wife's face when we first arrive at the GCH for check in. She's going to be in for a surprise having not been in DL for 24 years.
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks Lisa.



Thank you!  I also took video of our room view, and plan on getting that up there someday soon!  I just haven't had a chance to go through our videos yet.  I am not the best photographer (as my husband will tell you!)--so they aren't great videos--but they do show the view from our balcony, including the fireworks view.  

Thanks for your kind comments, and I hope you and your wife have a great trip in August!


----------



## Nonsuch

LisainCalifornia said:


> Our room number was 1555.


More likely 5155


----------



## SeansMom

LisainCalifornia said:


> Hi Lisa,
> Sorry I just noticed this now.  No, our room was not concierge.  We have never stayed concierge anywhere, because the price is just too high for us.  Our room was on the 5th floor (I did request that) and we paid for the downtown disney view.  When I called to make our reservations they told me that they do have bunk bed rooms with the downtown disney view, so I would call back again to get a different agent.  These agents are located in Florida, and often don't know that much about the GC.  Our room number was 1555.  I got 30% using the "Spring Savings" rate (not AP).  If we had booked a standard room it would have been about 339.00 per night, but I upgraded to a downtown disney view, so I paid 379.00 per night.
> 
> Try calling a different booking agent and see what they say about your request.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Lia



I'm not sure the kind and friendly folks at reservations ever really know what is happening onsite at GCH.  We were told we would be in a room with a daybed, but were assigned two queens.  However, when requested I've found most hotels, including the GCH, will do all they can to meet kindly made requests.  Thus, we were moved to a room with a daybed.  BTW, we did NOT have conceriage level, but we WERE on the 6th floor.  Maybe that'a all they had available?  Anyway, just thought I'd mention that as it is possible to get what you want, but I wouldn't bother communicating that much with the reservation agent as they seem to have little or no control over what happens onsite.  Whew!  Did I ramble enough?


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Nonsuch said:


> More likely 5155



Sorry, I think you are right!  5155


----------



## KCmike




----------



## blackjackdelta

SeansMom said:


> I'm not sure the kind and friendly folks at reservations ever really know what is happening onsite at GCH. We were told we would be in a room with a daybed, but were assigned two queens. However, when requested I've found most hotels, including the GCH, will do all they can to meet kindly made requests. Thus, we were moved to a room with a daybed. BTW, we did NOT have conceriage level, but we WERE on the 6th floor. Maybe that'a all they had available? Anyway, just thought I'd mention that as it is possible to get what you want, but I wouldn't bother communicating that much with the reservation agent as they seem to have little or no control over what happens onsite. Whew! Did I ramble enough?


 
The people I talk with are on site.

Jack


----------



## ttfn2u2pooh

I've read where the rooms at GCH have the Pack-n-Play type beds for children. Does anyone know if full size cribs are available upon request?


----------



## kikiq

ttfn2u2pooh said:


> I've read where the rooms at GCH have the Pack-n-Play type beds for children. Does anyone know if full size cribs are available upon request?



Actually the villas (DVC) have pack and plays in the villas.  The hotel has cribs.  
We were able to get a crib for my 18 mos DGD even though we were in the villas.


----------



## Lucille1963

WHOOPEE!!!

After years of dreaming I booked our first trip to the Grand Californian!!  We'll be in the DVC Villas and I couldn't be more excited.  For so many trips we've just been cutting through the hotel on our way to and from other places or relaxing in the Hearthstone Lounge.  I can't believe that I'll be staying there soon!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Lucille1963 said:


> WHOOPEE!!!
> 
> After years of dreaming I booked our first trip to the Grand Californian!! We'll be in the DVC Villas and I couldn't be more excited. For so many trips we've just been cutting through the hotel on our way to and from other places or relaxing in the Hearthstone Lounge. I can't believe that I'll be staying there soon!


 Have a great time we have become very spoiled and now my wife will not stay any place else even if she has to work weeks of overtime.

Jack


----------



## disneymom23

We checked out yesterday.  When we got to the airport, my DD realized she didn't have her kindle.  I called the hotel right away.  Luckily, they found it and fed exed it overnight to me.  So grateful!


----------



## Lucille1963

blackjackdelta said:


> Have a great time we have become very spoiled and now my wife will not stay any place else even if she has to work weeks of overtime.
> 
> Jack



We've been spoiled by the DLH for years.  Its weird to think that with all the new renovations, we won't be experiencing them for ourselves.    

What is really going to spoil us is the 1 bedroom villa.  

WOWEE!  I can't wait!!


----------



## Lucille1963

disneymom23 said:


> We checked out yesterday.  When we got to the airport, my DD realized she didn't have her kindle.  I called the hotel right away.  Luckily, they found it and fed exed it overnight to me.  So grateful!



I'm so glad they found it!


----------



## Nonsuch

Lucille1963 said:


> What is really going to spoil us is the 1 bedroom villa.


You will not want to stay in a regular hotel room again 
A full kitchen and 2 baths


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Just wanted to confirm that the room we had overlooking DTD was 5155.  I will go back and edit my old posts in order to avoid confusion!  Sorry about that

If you want a great view of fireworks but still want to access your room through the main lobby elevators, the rooms along this floor overlooking Downtown Disney are great.  All the rooms next to us were also just as good.  While we sat on our balcony in the evenings watching fireworks, many of the other rooms near us did too. It was like a little party!


----------



## ttfn2u2pooh

LisainCalifornia said:


> Just wanted to confirm that the room we had overlooking DTD was 5155.  I will go back and edit my old posts in order to avoid confusion!  Sorry about that
> 
> If you want a great view of fireworks but still want to access your room through the main lobby elevators, the rooms along this floor overlooking Downtown Disney are great.  All the rooms next to us were also just as good.  While we sat on our balcony in the evenings watching fireworks, many of the other rooms near us did too. It was like a little party!



Are you able to request such a specific area upon check-in? I know you can only request and that they won't guarantee anything but what are the odds? Right now, we just have concierge level reservations but I'm really ready to upgrade that to include a DTD view since we'll be there in mid Sept, park closing early and we love to people watch.


----------



## summer0407

Just got back from 3 nights. The stay was fantastic! We were upgraded from a standard room to a downtown disney view without even asking room was super clean and I did not feel it was small as I have read. We had 2 queen beds. They had no problem getting us an adjoining room we had 5137 and 5139. Recv'd a birthday button, balloons, and signed character photos upon check in.  We were greeted as soon as we got off the shuttle and taken directly to registration where we waited maybe 2 minutes before we were helped. The check in process was a bit long but we did have 2 rooms to check in. All in all it was a really good experience.My favorite part was the cabana. We rented it all day but actually only stayed about 4 hours it was amazing and worth every penny. Not sure if we will stay here again but we had a lot of fun and no complaints at all!


----------



## SeansMom

summer0407 said:


> Just got back from 3 nights. The stay was fantastic! We were upgraded from a standard room to a downtown disney view without even asking room was super clean and I did not feel it was small as I have read. We had 2 queen beds. They had no problem getting us an adjoining room we had 5137 and 5139. Recv'd a birthday button, balloons, and signed character photos upon check in.  We were greeted as soon as we got off the shuttle and taken directly to registration where we waited maybe 2 minutes before we were helped. The check in process was a bit long but we did have 2 rooms to check in. All in all it was a really good experience.My favorite part was the cabana. We rented it all day but actually only stayed about 4 hours it was amazing and worth every penny. Not sure if we will stay here again but we had a lot of fun and no complaints at all!



Sounds like an awesome trip!


----------



## tigerlilly

Thanks so much for all the responses ☺

JackWe are going the last week of July.I called and asked for DTD with bunk beds 2 adults 3 children and they said DTD view does not sleep 5? Which was odd since they are the same roomsthey said there were no bunk beds available. I tried online for DTD view but when I enter 5 guests it will not give me DTD view option. When I enter 4 guests it does? Odd yesoh well. I did request courtyard for the standard and I will probably call back and insist they have DTD view with bunk beds ☺

Nonsuch.we almost did GC DVC last yearat the time they only had a few left but we did the tour and thought about it but we had a opportunity to buy a vacation cabin so my husband won that battle ..but at least I still get to go to Disneyland ☺

Lisathanks again for the info. As of right now we have the AP rate of $334 a night for the standard so I guess I will call back and look into the DTD view since I have something to go off of! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Caseystigger

summer0407 said:


> Just got back from 3 nights. The stay was fantastic! We were upgraded from a standard room to a downtown disney view without even asking room was super clean and I did not feel it was small as I have read. We had 2 queen beds. They had no problem getting us an adjoining room we had 5137 and 5139. Recv'd a birthday button, balloons, and signed character photos upon check in.  We were greeted as soon as we got off the shuttle and taken directly to registration where we waited maybe 2 minutes before we were helped. The check in process was a bit long but we did have 2 rooms to check in. All in all it was a really good experience.My favorite part was the cabana. We rented it all day but actually only stayed about 4 hours it was amazing and worth every penny. Not sure if we will stay here again but we had a lot of fun and no complaints at all!



Awesome! Can't wait to try out the cabana's this trip. Glad to hear you had such a good time.


----------



## Nonsuch

summer0407 said:


> We were upgraded from a standard room to a downtown disney view without even asking...
> They had no problem getting us an adjoining room we had 5137 and 5139.


The adjoining room request might have resulted in the view upgrade 
I had a view upgrade when I requested a room with bunk beds


----------



## rentayenta

Just wanted to share that my GCV waitlist for Nov 30 came through!  Gosh, I love that resort!


----------



## JosieGirl71

rentayenta said:


> Just wanted to share that my GCV waitlist for Nov 30 came through!  Gosh, I love that resort!



That's awesome, Jenny!  Just had to thank you for your suggestion about renting DVC points for our trip last year.  It was too late for last year's trip but we are staying at GCV in September.  Thank you!


----------



## rentayenta

JosieGirl71 said:


> That's awesome, Jenny!  Just had to thank you for your suggestion about renting DVC points for our trip last year.  It was too late for last year's trip but we are staying at GCV in September.  Thank you!



 I'm so glad! You are going to love it. It's a beautiful resort.


----------



## JosieGirl71

In all the years we've been going to Disneyland, the only time we have been on the grounds of GCH was to go into Whitewater Snacks once.  We have never even seen the lobby.  Can't wait!


----------



## rentayenta

JosieGirl71 said:


> In all the years we've been going to Disneyland, the only time we have been on the grounds of GCH was to go into Whitewater Snacks once.  We have never even seen the lobby.  Can't wait!





If you click on my ptr below, I posted a ton of pics. You are going to flip! Seriously. It will be hard to stay anywhere else. How much per point? Is that too personal? I've seen the GCV up to $13 per point.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Nonsuch said:


> You will not want to stay in a regular hotel room again
> A full kitchen and 2 baths


 
And a washer and dryer.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

JosieGirl71 said:


> That's awesome, Jenny! Just had to thank you for your suggestion about renting DVC points for our trip last year. It was too late for last year's trip but we are staying at GCV in September. Thank you!


 

It is addicting...

Jack


----------



## debm

I know the resort is non-smoking but that means not on the balcony either, right?  I have a family member that wants to be able to sit out on the balcony and smoke but I told them I didn't think they could.  Anyone know for sure, or where the smoking area might be on the grounds?  Thanks!


----------



## blackjackdelta

debm said:


> I know the resort is non-smoking but that means not on the balcony either, right? I have a family member that wants to be able to sit out on the balcony and smoke but I told them I didn't think they could. Anyone know for sure, or where the smoking area might be on the grounds? Thanks!


 
You are correct about the balcony, even though we see people doing it. I wish I could help with the no smoking issue outside but can not.

Jack


----------



## kikiq

debm said:


> I know the resort is non-smoking but that means not on the balcony either, right?  I have a family member that wants to be able to sit out on the balcony and smoke but I told them I didn't think they could.  Anyone know for sure, or where the smoking area might be on the grounds?  Thanks!



There is no smoking on the balconies.  It's a $250 "fee" if you smoke in your room/balcony.  One of the smoking areas is by the large outside fireplace.  Another is right outside the Hearthstone lounge.  My SIL says there's another by the DTD entrance, I'm not sure where exactly.  

A side note about smoking on the balcony.  We had a villa facing the WOC.  While watching, someone above us was dropping things from their balcony hitting the "metal gutter" below us.  Noisy and irritating, we asked them to stop.  They continued, but when a lighted cigarette butt drifted close to my niece, she shouted, "STOP dropping your ****" and we called security.  Not that your family member would do that, but ashes can drift into someone's else balcony, not to mention smoke.  My sil smokes but she managed to walk to the smoking areas.


----------



## JosieGirl71

blackjackdelta said:


> It is addicting...
> 
> Jack



That's what we're afraid of, Jack!


----------



## JosieGirl71

rentayenta said:


> If you click on my ptr below, I posted a ton of pics. You are going to flip! Seriously. It will be hard to stay anywhere else. How much per point? Is that too personal? I've seen the GCV up to $13 per point.



Going to check out your TR and send you a PM.


----------



## debm

Thank you for your quick replies about the smoking.  I have passed the info on to them.  I knew it wasn't allowed, but didn't have the specifics.  This helps!  Thanks!


----------



## Corpsebride

So, does anyone know when the Fall Grand California Hotel Rates come out?
We want to book our room for our 1 year Wedding Anniversary....Oct. 31, 2011


----------



## helenb

I'm not sure if this has been posted in this thread or not, but in case it hasn't I'll post.

I am leaving for DL on Saturday. 2 people in my party are first-timers to DL (one has never been to Disney at all, and the other has been to WDW for 1 day). I asked if the hotel could do anything for first-timers. Well they told me they will give them the first-timer buttons, put autographed Mickey pictures in the room, and decorate with balloons. I said great, what's the charge for that... and they said it was complimentary! Apparently they will do this for any 'special celebration'. I was blown away. I had seen the outrageous prices on those gift baskets and anticipated a nasty charge. 

So  to the GCH for doing this!


----------



## myxdvz

So, I have a couple more points left for this UY and we already did WDW in 2010 & 2011 , so I booked my family 3 nights into a 1 BR at the VGC for MLK 2012!  w00t!

I have just been researching DLR since this will be my first DLR/DVC trip.  I have seen bunkbeds in some pictures.  Is that just for the GC rooms or are those available on the villas as well?

Also, with no ME and no DP for DLR, what other things should I be planning for, other than tickets?

How's California weather in January?  Will the pools be open and warm?  Or will it be freezing/cold?

Lots of questions!!!!    Excited to be planning a trip again!


----------



## franandaj

myxdvz said:


> So, I have a couple more points left for this UY and we already did WDW in 2010 & 2011 , so I booked my family 3 nights into a 1 BR at the VGC for MLK 2012!  w00t!
> 
> I have just been researching DLR since this will be my first DLR/DVC trip.  I have seen bunkbeds in some pictures.  Is that just for the GC rooms or are those available on the villas as well?
> 
> Also, with no ME and no DP for DLR, what other things should I be planning for, other than tickets?
> 
> How's California weather in January?  Will the pools be open and warm?  Or will it be freezing/cold?
> 
> Lots of questions!!!!    Excited to be planning a trip again!



January can be hit or miss.  Sometimes it's beautful, warm in the 70's and other times it is flooding.  The pools will be open and heated and being that you're from Chicago you will probably think the weather is warm compared to what you'll be coming from.

You can still make dining reservations and I would reccomend doing so for places like the Blue Bayou and Carnation Cafe, plus if you decide to do a WoC dining package, I think those are reservation only.  However those are open 60 days in advance not 180.

The DVC rooms do not have bunkbeds, but the one bedroom will have a murphy bed under the TV in the Living Room which has been reported to be very comfortable.

I would suggest that you don't miss the caramel kettle corn from the stand in DTD that is on the way to the DLH, not the other on the way to DL that is just plain kettle corn, but the carmel one is addictive.


----------



## helenb

January is usually on the cooler side. You *might* be able to swim in the outdoor pools (the water is heated) but it may also be cold and rainy. It's the kind of thing where you'll want to throw a bathing suit into your suitcase just in case, but don't count on it.

The good news is that other than right after New Year's and the MLK weekend, DL is pretty empty in January. You'll be walking on many of the rides and be able to make the most of your days.

Advance preparation is similar to WDW: make your ADRs (although not until 60 days out, 30 if you want Fantasmic Dessert Packages) and get your touring plans together.


----------



## blackjackdelta

helenb said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted in this thread or not, but in case it hasn't I'll post.
> 
> I am leaving for DL on Saturday. 2 people in my party are first-timers to DL (one has never been to Disney at all, and the other has been to WDW for 1 day). I asked if the hotel could do anything for first-timers. Well they told me they will give them the first-timer buttons, put autographed Mickey pictures in the room, and decorate with balloons. I said great, what's the charge for that... and they said it was complimentary! Apparently they will do this for any 'special celebration'. I was blown away. I had seen the outrageous prices on those gift baskets and anticipated a nasty charge.
> 
> So  to the GCH for doing this!


 
The last couple of years we have been there on my birthday and we were surprized to see the goodies show up. I have more autographed photos than i know what to do with. Love GCV.

Jack


----------



## TLPL

Is there a daily activities schedule for the Grand Cal like they do for every resort in WDW?? Anyone has any recent one scanned??


----------



## Lucille1963

myxdvz said:


> So, I have a couple more points left for this UY and we already did WDW in 2010 & 2011 , so I booked my family 3 nights into a 1 BR at the VGC for MLK 2012!  w00t!
> 
> I have just been researching DLR since this will be my first DLR/DVC trip.  I have seen bunkbeds in some pictures.  Is that just for the GC rooms or are those available on the villas as well?
> 
> Also, with no ME and no DP for DLR, what other things should I be planning for, other than tickets?
> 
> How's California weather in January?  Will the pools be open and warm?  Or will it be freezing/cold?
> 
> Lots of questions!!!!    Excited to be planning a trip again!



We have traveled from Chicago to DL quite a few times and January is our favorite time to go!  Some years we swim, some years we don't.  The weather is impossible to predict.  Thankfully, even cold for California is a heck of a lot warmer than warm for Chicago in January!  Its easy to see who is a local and who is visiting by the way the way they are dressed.  Locals are in hats and mittens, visitors are in t-shirts


----------



## kikiq

TLPL said:


> Is there a daily activities schedule for the Grand Cal like they do for every resort in WDW?? Anyone has any recent one scanned??



I have one from this weekend.  But of course, I have no clue where it is.  My DH has started a binder with info I bring back, hopefully he's put it in there already. I'll scan it when I find it.


----------



## DmaxHawk

TLPL said:


> Is there a daily activities schedule for the Grand Cal like they do for every resort in WDW?? Anyone has any recent one scanned??



Yes, in the first post a schedule is visible under Misc Hotel Info. 

Or you can go *HERE* 

I'll try to get a more recent one up later.


----------



## mrswh

Trying to figure out what room to request . . . I have a standard view room booked and want to be as close to the middle of the hotel as possible.  (Last year we were in a standard concierge room not far from the lounge and that was the perfect location.)  What is the appropriate request?  Can I request a monorail/courtyard view or is that only for concierge?  Thanks for any help!


----------



## cpster

Does the GCH offer complimentary slippers or should we pack our own?  Thanks!


----------



## DmaxHawk

mrswh said:


> Trying to figure out what room to request . . . I have a standard view room booked and want to be as close to the middle of the hotel as possible.  (Last year we were in a standard concierge room not far from the lounge and that was the perfect location.)  What is the appropriate request?  Can I request a monorail/courtyard view or is that only for concierge?  Thanks for any help!



You can request a monorail/courtyard view but as always, it is just a request.


----------



## DmaxHawk

cpster said:


> Does the GCH offer complimentary slippers or should we pack our own?  Thanks!



Unfortunately no slippers are offered in the room. I don't know if they are available upon request but I highly doubt it. They might be available at the gift shop, but better pack your own.


----------



## cpster

Thanks.  Was hoping there would be some as most 4 star places do offer them.  We'll bring our own.


----------



## marciemouse

We're thinking of staying in a DVC studio villa. Do they all have nice park views? Or should we request a specific one? I looked at the map and was sort of thinking the highest floor might be best, but there's only one studio up there. Anyone know if the villas are pre-assigned, or are they assigned at check-in? TIA!


----------



## klee888

Hi everyone, new to this forum and just wanted to know about March 2012 using DVC points getting a studio?  What are the chances and can anyone see the availability right now?


----------



## Nonsuch

klee888 said:


> Hi everyone, new to this forum and just wanted to know about March 2012 using DVC points getting a studio?  What are the chances and can anyone see the availability right now?


There is no online booking, so you need to call member services 
March 2012 is Magic Season, the high point cost improves availability


----------



## Nonsuch

marciemouse said:


> We're thinking of staying in a DVC studio villa. Do they all have nice park views? Or should we request a specific one? I looked at the map and was sort of thinking the highest floor might be best, but there's only one studio up there. Anyone know if the villas are pre-assigned, or are they assigned at check-in? TIA!


You should make your view request in advance 
Villas are pre-assigned, and it will be difficult to make changes at check-in.
More details can be found in the VGC owners thread


----------



## Domchi002

Hello, we will be staying at GCH for Labor Day wknd. 
I thought I had heard somewhere that if you have booked a Resort Vacation Pkg, the parking fee is waived. Is that true?
And if it's not true, how much is the parking fee?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## franandaj

klee888 said:


> Hi everyone, new to this forum and just wanted to know about March 2012 using DVC points getting a studio?  What are the chances and can anyone see the availability right now?



I actually got one for two months from now earlier this week, so anything can be possible!


----------



## summer0407

Can anyone tell me if we book a room with 5 people ( 3 adults and 2 kids) will we likely get a 2 queen with sofa bed? My fear is we will only get 2 queens and that will not work for us. Should I request something specific? Any advice. We are looking for a standard room in early December.


----------



## Nonsuch

summer0407 said:


> Can anyone tell me if we book a room with 5 people ( 3 adults and 2 kids) will we likely get a 2 queen with sofa bed? My fear is we will only get 2 queens and that will not work for us. Should I request something specific? Any advice. We are looking for a standard room in early December.


The room you are seeking has 2 queen beds and a daybed 
You may search this thread using the keyword daybed (rather than sofa bed) for more information.

This post from page 70, talks about staying at another hotel the night before to allow early checkin 

All 39 daybed rooms are located above the main entrance and are booked as standard rooms, none have pool/park/DTD views.

Your odds of getting the daybed are not great.  There are twice as many rooms with a single king bed, and my request was met only once in about 10 visits 

Some things to improve your chances:
1.  Checkin as early as possible.  I have checked in at 6AM to take advantage of Magic Morning.
2.  Call the GCH and make sure your daybed request is noted on your reservation.
3.  Make your reservation for 5 adults.  This might cause a daybed room to be assigned to you, but I don't know for sure


----------



## summer0407

Nonsuch said:


> The room you are seeking has 2 queen beds and a daybed
> You may search this thread using the keyword daybed (rather than sofa bed) for more information.
> 
> This post from page 70, talks about staying at another hotel the night before to allow early checkin
> 
> All 39 daybed rooms are located above the main entrance and are booked as standard rooms, none have pool/park/DTD views.
> 
> Your odds of getting the daybed are not great.  There are twice as many rooms with a single king bed, and my request was met only once in about 10 visits
> 
> Some things to improve your chances:
> 1.  Checkin as early as possible.  I have checked in at 6AM to take advantage of Magic Morning.
> 2.  Call the GCH and make sure your daybed request is noted on your reservation.
> 3.  Make your reservation for 5 adults.  This might cause a daybed room to be assigned to you, but I don't know for sure



Thanks so much for the reply! That is my biggest fear not getting a day bed. It just would not work unless we had it so I guess I am really taking a chance. Someone would be on the floor if we did not get it which would be pretty bad


----------



## boiseflyfisher

summer0407 said:


> Can anyone tell me if we book a room with 5 people ( 3 adults and 2 kids) will we likely get a 2 queen with sofa bed? My fear is we will only get 2 queens and that will not work for us. Should I request something specific? Any advice. We are looking for a standard room in early December.



I know this is a thread about the Grand, but if you know you are needing a room to sleep 5, you might want to consider staying right across the street at Paradise Pier.  You are pretty much guaranteed a room with two beds and a couch that converts to a single.  For the price you are paying for your nights at GCH, you could add concierge and a view room.  Just a suggestion.  If you are sold on staying at GCH, I totally understand as we are DVC owners there and feel the love.


----------



## Nonsuch

boiseflyfisher said:


> ...you might want to consider staying right across the street at Paradise Pier.  You are pretty much guaranteed a room with two beds and a couch that converts to a single.


Good advice.  2 queens and a daybed is the "standard" configuration at Paradise Pier 



boiseflyfisher said:


> ... If you are sold on staying at GCH, I totally understand as we are DVC owners there and feel the love.


I am also a DVC owner, which has solved my problems with king bed requests -- all 1 bedroom villas have a king


----------



## TLPL

DmaxHawk said:


> I'll try to get a more recent one up later.



Any luck finding a recent copy?? I just want to plan ahead.


----------



## DmaxHawk

TLPL said:


> Any luck finding a recent copy?? I just want to plan ahead.



Sorry I haven't gotten this up!
This is the most recent one I have, hope it helps!


----------



## mika911

I have tried on two occasions to find the multi-story overlook at Grand Californian.  I am referring to the overlook that faces Paradise Pier.   How would you locate this?  I once walked to the furtherest south point I could find in the hallways, but did not see it.  

Is this open to any guest?


----------



## mrswh

Domchi002 said:


> Hello, we will be staying at GCH for Labor Day wknd.
> I thought I had heard somewhere that if you have booked a Resort Vacation Pkg, the parking fee is waived. Is that true?
> And if it's not true, how much is the parking fee?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I don't know about the package, but parking is $15 for self parking and $22 for valet.


----------



## nunzia

mika911 said:


> I have tried on two occasions to find the multi-story overlook at Grand Californian.  I am referring to the overlook that faces Paradise Pier.   How would you locate this?  I once walked to the furtherest south point I could find in the hallways, but did not see it.
> 
> Is this open to any guest?



You will need to be in the DVC wing (also has lots of hotel roooms). You walk outside past the pool and the kid's club, take the elevator to the 6th floor and follow the signs. Your room key will get you in. There are restrooms and a soda machine and music will be piped in for WOC.


----------



## aliceindisneyland

Just booked GCH for 4 nights starting Sept 8, Standard room.
Total with AP rate is 1030 + tax & parking (1265 total).
Booked through the 714-635-2300 number.
I requested bunk beds, and a room as high as possible.  Reading through the thread, it looks like Standards get minimum courtesy on requests.  Hoping the off season dates complete with early park closing and major ride refurbs help us get what we want!
We are celebrating my husband's 40th bday and the agent said maybe he could get a birthday button.  I asked if we could get the Mickey autographed photo & balloons as well, but she said those are only available for additional fee through Disney Planners.  Thought I had read here that those little touches are available for free?  Maybe just for Concierge & higher? * If anyone can confirm the bday service is indeed available for us lowly Standards, I'll call back to a different agent.*
*Does asking for a higher level room help in any way with getting upgraded to a view?*  Not that it matters much--my 7 yr old saw a pic of a parking lot view and said, "Wow!  That's the best looking parking lot I've ever seen!" 
*Concierge rate is showing about $200/night additional -- is that about average for that upgrade? * If so, cost vs. benefit doesn't work for us -- don't think we could consume $200 worth of drinks/snacks/breakfast each day!
*If by chance the rate goes lower, is it fairly easy to get the price adjusted?*  Does anyone call reservation line directly to check prices or are the online prices as accurate?
Thank you!


----------



## MermaidHair

Lucky You Alice!  I am trying to swing a trip this fall with a stay at GCH but I do not think my schedule will allow it 

Anyway,  this recent thread about room upgrades was helpful:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776444

And re: the Mickey pic and balloons - mention DH's birthday when you check in and ask if you can get anything for him?  Last time we went (9/09) they gave us the pic and baloons and the button at check in and I had not mentioned it before.  Disclaimer: That was at the DLH.

Good Luck


----------



## ttfn2u2pooh

aliceindisneyland said:


> *Concierge rate is showing about $200/night additional -- is that about average for that upgrade? * If so, cost vs. benefit doesn't work for us -- don't think we could consume $200 worth of drinks/snacks/breakfast each day!
> *If by chance the rate goes lower, is it fairly easy to get the price adjusted?*  Does anyone call reservation line directly to check prices or are the online prices as accurate?
> Thank you!



We are booked for GCH concierge level for mid Sept. We have that level because my brother booked and paid for the trip for us. I don't think I would have done this on my own. I don't think my mom, myself or my DD (3) would spend that much on food per day but we have it and we will utilize the heck out of the lounge as much as we can. 

As far as lowering your room rate if lower rates arrive, it is possible. I was one who luckily received a PIN code from Disneyland. I called Disney and, after about 45 minutes, not only did our room go down almost $800, we were upgraded to a park view room. So yes, if lower rates are found, call.... call... call. It's not going to hurt to call and ask. It did take some time but it was so well worth it. Since my brother had already paid for the reservation they simply applied the credit back to his credit card.

With regards to the birthday surprises, I cannot answer you. I am planning on letting the front desk know upon check-in that it's my daughters 1st trip to DL, that we're celebrating our first trip and birthdays and this will most likely be my mom's last trip to DL. I'll make sure to get the buttons from the parks but I feel it's not going to hurt to ask/tell the front desk about our celebrations either. Any little bit of Pixie Dust offerings will be so celebrated.

Have a great time on your vacation. I cannot wait for ours. Luckily, I have so much to do between now and then that it helps to keep me busy and not dwell on the fact that I'm not in the parks yet.


----------



## Nonsuch

aliceindisneyland said:


> *Does asking for a higher level room help in any way with getting upgraded to a view?*


The bunk bed request might help 
I had a standard room upgraded to a pool view with a bunk bed


----------



## cpster

aliceindisneyland said:


> Just booked GCH for 4 nights starting Sept 8, Standard room.
> Total with AP rate is 1030 + tax & parking (1265 total).
> Booked through the 714-635-2300 number.
> I requested bunk beds, and a room as high as possible.  Reading through the thread, it looks like Standards get minimum courtesy on requests.  Hoping the off season dates complete with early park closing and major ride refurbs help us get what we want!
> We are celebrating my husband's 40th bday and the agent said maybe he could get a birthday button.  I asked if we could get the Mickey autographed photo & balloons as well, but she said those are only available for additional fee through Disney Planners.  Thought I had read here that those little touches are available for free?  Maybe just for Concierge & higher? * If anyone can confirm the bday service is indeed available for us lowly Standards, I'll call back to a different agent.*
> *Does asking for a higher level room help in any way with getting upgraded to a view?*  Not that it matters much--my 7 yr old saw a pic of a parking lot view and said, "Wow!  That's the best looking parking lot I've ever seen!"
> *Concierge rate is showing about $200/night additional -- is that about average for that upgrade? * If so, cost vs. benefit doesn't work for us -- don't think we could consume $200 worth of drinks/snacks/breakfast each day!
> *If by chance the rate goes lower, is it fairly easy to get the price adjusted?*  Does anyone call reservation line directly to check prices or are the online prices as accurate?
> Thank you!



We stayed the last week of July in a DTD view room.  I had called ahead and put in comments we would be celebrating DD 2nd birthday.  I think the check in agent didn't see the comments though so I mentioned that we were celebrating the birthday.  She said to wait a moment and then came back with a button, 2 balloons, and an autographed photo of Minnie Mouse.  So definately mention it.  Hopefully you'll get a nice CM that will go above and beyond the standard button.  I saw lots of balloons being handed out at check in.  I think the agent we got was new though as she forgot to give us our Fastpasses and the welcome packet with all of the neat hotel information.  We didn't find out about the welcome packet until we went back down to inquire about the Fastpasses.


----------



## aliceindisneyland

MermaidHair said:


> Lucky You Alice!  I am trying to swing a trip this fall with a stay at GCH but I do not think my schedule will allow it
> 
> Anyway,  this recent thread about room upgrades was helpful:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776444
> Thanks--will head over to read it!
> And re: the Mickey pic and balloons - mention DH's birthday when you check in and ask if you can get anything for him?  Last time we went (9/09) they gave us the pic and baloons and the button at check in and I had not mentioned it before.  Disclaimer: That was at the DLH.
> Worth a shot!  Thanks
> Good Luck


Thank you!


ttfn2u2pooh said:


> We are booked for GCH concierge level for mid Sept. We have that level because my brother booked and paid for the trip for us. I don't think I would have done this on my own. I don't think my mom, myself or my DD (3) would spend that much on food per day but we have it and we will utilize the heck out of the lounge as much as we can.
> 
> As far as lowering your room rate if lower rates arrive, it is possible. I was one who luckily received a PIN code from Disneyland. I called Disney and, after about 45 minutes, not only did our room go down almost $800, we were upgraded to a park view room. So yes, if lower rates are found, call.... call... call. It's not going to hurt to call and ask. It did take some time but it was so well worth it. Since my brother had already paid for the reservation they simply applied the credit back to his credit card.
> Great!  Since my room was just an AP discount I'm hoping a better offer goes up before our trip. (When we stayed at DLH last summer we made out better with the offer than with AP.) Thanks!
> With regards to the birthday surprises, I cannot answer you. I am planning on letting the front desk know upon check-in that it's my daughters 1st trip to DL, that we're celebrating our first trip and birthdays and this will most likely be my mom's last trip to DL. I'll make sure to get the buttons from the parks but I feel it's not going to hurt to ask/tell the front desk about our celebrations either. Any little bit of Pixie Dust offerings will be so celebrated.
> Prayers that your mom may enjoy many more trips to Disneyland!
> Have a great time on your vacation. I cannot wait for ours. Luckily, I have so much to do between now and then that it helps to keep me busy and not dwell on the fact that I'm not in the parks yet.


Thanks -- hope your trip is great as well!


Nonsuch said:


> The bunk bed request might help
> I had a standard room upgraded to a pool view with a bunk bed



Thanks -- are bunk bed rooms spread throughout the hotel or do they typically come with a view?


cpster said:


> We stayed the last week of July in a DTD view room.  I had called ahead and put in comments we would be celebrating DD 2nd birthday.  I think the check in agent didn't see the comments though so I mentioned that we were celebrating the birthday.  She said to wait a moment and then came back with a button, 2 balloons, and an autographed photo of Minnie Mouse.  So definately mention it.  Hopefully you'll get a nice CM that will go above and beyond the standard button.  I saw lots of balloons being handed out at check in.  I think the agent we got was new though as she forgot to give us our Fastpasses and the welcome packet with all of the neat hotel information.  We didn't find out about the welcome packet until we went back down to inquire about the Fastpasses.


Good idea; thanks!  I wish we could go a week earlier -- they stop giving the FPs Sept 5.


----------



## Nonsuch

aliceindisneyland said:


> Thanks -- are bunk bed rooms spread throughout the hotel or do they typically come with a view?


Bunkbed rooms are spread throughout the hotel.


----------



## eyeheartgoofy

We just got back from our first trip to DLR ...* I LOVED the GCH*! 

I paid for a standard room at the GCH and requested bunk beds ... we were put in a room with bunkbeds and a view of the pool complex and Mickey's Fun Wheel.  You could have knocked me over with a feather.    I'm not sure if this was an upgrade, or if the view was considered standard because the view directly in front of the window was of a tree (had to stand on the balcony and look left to see the pool and DCA).  Whatever it was - it was absolutely AWESOME!!!  The room was very bright and sunny in the afternoon and the location was incredibly convenient.  I sat on the balcony every night at 9:00pm and listened to the WOC music and watched the colors on the Fun Wheel and Screamin'.

I don't know if we will ever make it back to DLR, but I have to say that the GCH is now my favorite Disney resort (I've stayed at 8 different Disney resorts in Orlando - 4 of them "deluxe" ... the GCH tops them all!).


----------



## nunzia

eyeheartgoofy said:


> We just got back from our first trip to DLR ...* I LOVED the GCH*!
> 
> I paid for a standard room at the GCH and requested bunk beds ... we were put in a room with bunkbeds and a view of the pool complex and Mickey's Fun Wheel.  You could have knocked me over with a feather.    I'm not sure if this was an upgrade, or if the view was considered standard because the view directly in front of the window was of a tree (had to stand on the balcony and look left to see the pool and DCA).  Whatever it was - it was absolutely AWESOME!!!  The room was very bright and sunny in the afternoon and the location was incredibly convenient.  I sat on the balcony every night at 9:00pm and listened to the WOC music and watched the colors on the Fun Wheel and Screamin'.
> 
> I don't know if we will ever make it back to DLR, but I have to say that the GCH is now my favorite Disney resort (I've stayed at 8 different Disney resorts in Orlando - 4 of them "deluxe" ... the GCH tops them all!).


 Disney's _real_ best kept secret


----------



## aliceindisneyland

Nonsuch said:


> Bunkbed rooms are spread throughout the hotel.



Thanks!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Hey Mers here is the thread


----------



## tholczer

eyeheartgoofy said:


> We just got back from our first trip to DLR ...* I LOVED the GCH*!
> 
> I paid for a standard room at the GCH and requested bunk beds ... we were put in a room with bunkbeds and a view of the pool complex and Mickey's Fun Wheel.  You could have knocked me over with a feather.    I'm not sure if this was an upgrade, or if the view was considered standard because the view directly in front of the window was of a tree (had to stand on the balcony and look left to see the pool and DCA).  Whatever it was - it was absolutely AWESOME!!!  The room was very bright and sunny in the afternoon and the location was incredibly convenient.  I sat on the balcony every night at 9:00pm and listened to the WOC music and watched the colors on the Fun Wheel and Screamin'.
> 
> I don't know if we will ever make it back to DLR, but I have to say that the GCH is now my favorite Disney resort (I've stayed at 8 different Disney resorts in Orlando - 4 of them "deluxe" ... the GCH tops them all!).



Do you mind my asking what room you had? 

We are staying in a standard room and I was wondering if the SuperThread Gods could tell me where the most convenient area is in the hotel. Convenient to exits close to the parks, etc. I hear its a maze and you can get stuck in Siberia, which I'd like to avoid. Thanks!


----------



## closetmickey

fidoprincess said:


> goldies 5, No, none of the view rooms have the daybeds. I really wanted a nice view but found out there are no view rooms and it was more important to me to have the big room. The daybed rooms are ONLY above the front entrance and the view is looking across to the DLH on the right and PP on the left over the parking lots. You can see pretty far but we didn't even notice the parking lots or Disneyland Drive because there are a lot of trees along the drive area. I was worried that we would hear car doors the whole time especially on the 2nd floor from people checking in and using valet parking but we didn't hear anything except an occasional happy kid running down the hall in the daytime.
> 
> The daybed rooms are X101-X107 and X201-X207 where X is the floor number. The 3rd floor is really nice because there is a big landing with a super wide hallway but our room was on the 2nd floor and nice because it was so easy to get to. Post number 827 in this thread shows a pic of the daybed room. You can't tell from the pic but there is a big space on the sliding door side of the daybed and we pushed the bed down to the tv and had room there to put the queen sized airbed.
> 
> ORDisneyfans, Have a wonderful time! Remember the DLH is under construction but the neverland pool is open and the tower that they are working on is the far one above the waterfalls that are turned off and boarded up. If you happen to get that tower, ask to be moved. I saw a bunch of people complained and they were moved because of the construction noise. Call ahead and request a renovated room in the Dreams tower. Some of those rooms are considered standard view on the lower floors so you might get lucky. PP is nice and we've enjoyed our stays there as well. Remember to go out the front door and cross the street at the light cutting through GCH for the shortest walk. If you go out the back door by the parking garage and walk along the path to the DLH, it is a much longer walk! Remember too that you can go to early entry every day that you are there as a perk of staying onsight. They don't always tell you that and we think it is one of the best perks.
> 
> tinksdreamwishes, I don't have the room numbers for the king bed rooms but they are almost as scarce as the daybed rooms. Before the additional wing, this was the breakdown of room types:
> 39 Queen/Queens day bed
> 477 Queen/Queens
> 75 Kings
> 154 Bunk Beds
> 745 Total Rooms
> 
> The CM who checked us in told me that they were hoping there would be more daybed and king rooms built in the newer wing but she said they were all 2 Q rooms not including the villas of course. She also said she gets yelled at by guests all day long who were promised a certain type of room and don't get it. They are working on trying to fix the communications issues with reservations promising the certain room types. The only thing they do guarantee is the view type that you reserve, not the bedding configuration although our reservationist said we were 99% sure to get the daybed room. With only 39 of that type, she was wrong!



I was hoping for a daybed with the monorail view....sounds like that is not an option.  Does anyone know the bed configuration of the monorail view rooms?  Any bunkbeds?  Thanks!


----------



## DmaxHawk

When we went in March, we had a concierge monorail view with 2 queen beds only


----------



## eyeheartgoofy

Finally figured out how to post pictures and wanted to share some of our room (bunkbed standard view 3340):





      Queen Bed - notice the bright sunlight





Table and Chairs




The Requested Bunkbeds!  The wall lights above each bunk are controlled individually.


----------



## eyeheartgoofy

Continued From Above ... Views From The Balcony of Room 3340.


Looking Straight Ahead ... not much to see.





But look to the left ... and Wow!  This is a standard view???!!!





A little zoom action.





I sat in the far right corner of the balcony every night around 9:00pm to enjoy the view.





And, just for fun, a photo of our general room location I snapped while on Mickey's Fun Wheel.  Room was on the third floor, fourth room down from elevators.


----------



## Nonsuch

eyeheartgoofy said:


> room (standard view 3340):


Do you have any pictures from the balcony?


----------



## eyeheartgoofy

Nonsuch said:


> Do you have any pictures from the balcony?



See Above!


----------



## DmaxHawk

eyeheartgoofy said:


> See Above!



Added view pics to thread content. Thanks!


----------



## flores

My family & I stayed there during Christmas. The Experience was great! The staff was very attentive to us. Don't miss the Christmas decorations in the lobby.


----------



## closetmickey

We are checking into the GC in 4 1/2 days.  I haven't stayed there in years.  Can hardly wait!


----------



## DmaxHawk

closetmickey said:


> We are checking into the GC in 4 1/2 days.  I haven't stayed there in years.  Can hardly wait!



Hope you have a great stay! Let us know how you enjoy the hotel and parks!


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

We are booked at GCH for 11/20 and 11/21. We usually stay in the DVC villas but alas, this time they are all booked...so I went ahead with a cash reservation. My question is- can cash guests use the bbq grills? We are DVC members and really loved cooking some steaks out there when we stayed in June. Has anyone tried this? Will our regular room key work to get out to the grill area?

Thanks!


----------



## closetmickey

DmaxHawk said:


> Hope you have a great stay! Let us know how you enjoy the hotel and parks!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Nonsuch

Silly Little Pixie said:


> My question is- can cash guests use the bbq grills? We are DVC members and really loved cooking some steaks out there when we stayed in June. Has anyone tried this? Will our regular room key work to get out to the grill area?


A room key is not required to access the grill area 
Although the grills are intended for VGC guests, there are no signs restricting usage.  You might need to bring your own grill tools, since checking out the tools might be restricted to VGC guests (although I have not confirmed this).

Request a x2xx room, to be close to the grills -- you don't want your food to get cold 

The grills are seldom used by anyone, so the hotel does not need to restrict access.  Most hotel guests do not know they exist.  I have never seen anyone waiting to use the grills, or even both grills used at the same time


----------



## jmainaz

Are these Char-coal grills?  Will I need to have coal and lighter fluid if I was to use them?
Anyone have a picture of the area?

Thanks

-J


----------



## Nonsuch

jmainaz said:


> Are these Char-coal grills?  Will I need to have coal and lighter fluid if I was to use them?
> Anyone have a picture of the area?


They are high end gas grills 
Self starting, you don't even need a match 
360 view between Grand Californian and Paradise Pier


----------



## jmainaz

Wow.  That's awesome!  THANKS!
I think I will plan to grill dinner one night!!!

-J


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

jmainaz said:


> Wow.  That's awesome!  THANKS!
> I think I will plan to grill dinner one night!!!
> 
> -J



We LOVED using them! We were a group of 9- so we brought paper goods, salad mix and fixings, Coronas, and our steaks (in our cooler). We ate outside. There are two nice, covered tables out there and plenty of room for the kids to run around and play in the grassy area. It was close to sunset so my kids played with their lightsabers! We could hear the music and voices from Paradise Pier and it was so magical. We did bring grill tongs from home last time and called room service to bring us steak knives, since we were staying in a studio and our friends in a regular room.  

It was nice and relaxing...we had the place to ourselves... and sooo CHEAP! We get tired of big park dinners.

Thanks for letting me know we can still use them! Yay!


----------



## TDub

This thread is great! Even though it cost me some extra $. Had to upgrade to concierge level after reading all the reviews. Does anyone have any pictures of the concierge rooms? Or are they the same as the standard rooms just with access to the lounge?


----------



## Nonsuch

TDub said:


> This thread is great! Even though it cost me some extra $. Had to upgrade to concierge level after reading all the reviews. Does anyone have any pictures of the concierge rooms? Or are they the same as the standard rooms just with access to the lounge?


The rooms are the same, but you will usually get a room on the 6th floor near the lounge.  Concierge registration and guest services in on the 6th floor, which can be nice on a busy day.  A cast member should meet you downstairs and escort you up to the 6th floor registration -- although this does not always happen (and it has been several years since I've done concierge).


----------



## BunnieGene

Nonsuch said:


> The rooms are the same, but you will usually get a room on the 6th floor near the lounge.  Concierge registration and guest services in on the 6th floor, which can be nice on a busy day.  A cast member should meet you downstairs and escort you up to the 6th floor registration -- although this does not always happen (and it has been several years since I've done concierge).



The only time that a cast member hasn't met us downstairs was when we had a late arrival and the concierge desk was closed. We just checked in downstairs. The line wasn't bad since we had arrived so late


----------



## XMom

Just wondering, we will be checking in this Friday, Sept 2nd.  Are we supposed to get fastpasses for something?  Also, what is included in the welcome packet?  We are DVC members and have requested a particular studio villa.  Has anyone had any luck getting the room they requested?

Thanks!!


----------



## Kauinohea

Has anyone paid anything other than rack rates for peak Holiday season (excluding AP, and DVC)?


----------



## Nonsuch

XMom said:


> Just wondering, we will be checking in this Friday, Sept 2nd.  Are we supposed to get fastpasses for something?  Also, what is included in the welcome packet?  We are DVC members and have requested a particular studio villa.  Has anyone had any luck getting the room they requested?


Each registered guest will receive a special ticket which is good for 2 fastpasses 
On our first DVC visit we received DVC Member lanyards.

Yes, I have had good results when requesting specific villas.  I give a list of villa numbers and have always had a villa on the list.  My last 1 bedroom visit was in my first choice 

I hope your request is granted 
Let me guess, is it 6504 ?


----------



## XMom

Nonsuch said:


> Each registered guest will receive a special ticket which is good for 2 fastpasses
> On our first DVC visit we received DVC Member lanyards.
> 
> Yes, I have had good results when requesting specific villas.  I give a list of villa numbers and have always had a villa on the list.  My last 1 bedroom visit was in my first choice
> 
> I hope your request is granted
> Let me guess, is it 6504 ?



Thanks for the info.  My husband requested 5504.  We stayed there last year for the Disney Half Marathon.  I completly forgot there was 6504.  Oh well, maybe 5504 won't have as many requests as 6504.  Our fingers are crossed! 

What if you aren't going into the park?  Do they give you something different?


----------



## Nonsuch

XMom said:


> Thanks for the info.  My husband requested 5504.  We stayed there last year for the Disney Half Marathon.  I completly forgot there was 6504.  Oh well, maybe 5504 won't have as many requests as 6504.  Our fingers are crossed!


Try to request a list of rooms:  6504, 5504, 4504, 3504
6504 has a balcony open on 2 sides 


XMom said:


> What if you aren't going into the park?  Do they give you something different?


Do you mean other than the fastpasses?
The fastpasses are a special Summer promo, which ends on Sept 5.
If you don't need them, I'll take them off your hands


----------



## nunzia

Nonsuch said:


> Try to request a list of rooms:  6504, 5504, 4504, 3504
> 6504 has a balcony open on 2 sides
> 
> Do you mean other than the fastpasses?
> The fastpasses are a special Summer promo, which ends on Sept 5.
> If you don't need them, I'll take them off your hands


We just got back and had 4504


----------



## nemofans

We have a package booked staying at GCH for this Nov.  When I received the email from Disney Travel Co with our ressie, my DS isn't listed on it.  He is 2 yrs old, so I know he doesn't need a ticket.  Shouldn't he still be listed on the ressie though?


----------



## Nonsuch

nemofans said:


> We have a package booked staying at GCH for this Nov.  When I received the email from Disney Travel Co with our ressie, my DS isn't listed on it.  He is 2 yrs old, so I know he doesn't need a ticket.  Shouldn't he still be listed on the ressie though?


It will not matter in November, but it is nice to get the personalized room keys.

It is important during the fastpass promotions (which is about to end) to list all members of the party, since each registered guest receives 2 passes


----------



## specialks

WHEW!  Finally made it thru all 161 pages!  We have our 4th DLR trip booked for Oct and after always staying far offsite, my DH finally gave the go ahead to stay at the GCH!  I am very excited and it will be a special treat for my youngest DD who will be turning 5 just after our trip. She has always wondered why we couldn't stay in "one of those hotels (as viewed from DTD and the parks)".  We will be celebrating her birthday on our short trip.  We are actually driving from Seattle and hitting the Redwoods on our way down and my husband is going to throw a day of work in at his Oakland home office on our way back home.  



sierranevada said:


> No height requirement just that they be able to swim by themselves out of the area the slide dumps into and no lifejackets.  The lifeguard can/may ask the child for a quick swim test if they have any doubts - usually if they see it is a young child.  So if all your kids swim well, they should be fine.



Can kids use "water wings" on the slide.  They are those inflatable "bands" that kids can wear on their arms.

Also, very early I read that someone uses VP (DreamMakers) to have Ear hats delivered to the room upon arrival. Do they still do this or is there a "shopping fee" they charge (like the gift basket custom fee)?

Thanks!


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Not sure if they allow those water wings or not, but when we were there in April they gave my very good swimmer DS5 a swim test that he passed no problem at all.  I noticed myself that when going down the Redwood waterslide, you do get "dunked" under the water quite heavily, so if your child is not a confident swimmer, probably best to stick to the small slide.


----------



## DmaxHawk

specialks said:


> WHEW!  Finally made it thru all 161 pages!  We have our 4th DLR trip booked for Oct and after always staying far offsite, my DH finally gave the go ahead to stay at the GCH!  I am very excited and it will be a special treat for my youngest DD who will be turning 5 just after our trip. She has always wondered why we couldn't stay in "one of those hotels (as viewed from DTD and the parks)".  We will be celebrating her birthday on our short trip.  We are actually driving from Seattle and hitting the Redwoods on our way down and my husband is going to throw a day of work in at his Oakland home office on our way back home.
> 
> 
> 
> Can kids use "water wings" on the slide.  They are those inflatable "bands" that kids can wear on their arms.
> 
> Also, very early I read that someone uses VP (DreamMakers) to have Ear hats delivered to the room upon arrival. Do they still do this or is there a "shopping fee" they charge (like the gift basket custom fee)?
> 
> Thanks!





AussieDisneyNut said:


> Not sure if they allow those water wings or not, but when we were there in April they gave my very good swimmer DS5 a swim test that he passed no problem at all.  I noticed myself that when going down the Redwood waterslide, *you do get "dunked" under the water quite heavily, so if your child is not a confident swimmer, probably best to stick to the small slide.*



Agreed 

Specialks if you are looking for a floaty device, it might be better to use a vest instead of the arm bands. My reasoning is that since you do get "dunked" when you come out of the slide, the arm bands will only keep the child's arms up while the rest of them goes under. So basically all you see are 2 arms sticking straight up with floaty arm bands around them while the rest of the child is under water. This is why I say that the vest is better, it will keep the center mass of the child from going under, not just their arms. I've seen it happen before at other pools, just thought I would chime in


----------



## specialks

Good to know. My DD4 (the one we are celebrating her 5th bday) has been in swimming lessons and is very capable. However, she is a bit timid (not like my daredevil DD7) and she likes to wear the water wings at all the other pool waterslides we have been on at other hotels.  Looks like I will have to do some advance warning that she won't be allowed to go on it wi the wings.  She will also be coming off her fresh new level of swim lessons (in 12 ft water) and she can't wear them for those, so she should be fine. Thanks for the input.

So, to my other question:
Anyone know if you can call and have mouse ear hats or an autograph book delivered to your room for just the cost of merchandise?  Or, is there a "shopping fee" charged like they do for custom gift baskets?


----------



## goofycathy

I just booked our stay in California for Oct 14th-22nd. We are staying Oct 14th-18th at PPH/conceirge level/premium view and then moving over to GCH/conceirge level/premium view from the 18th-22nd.  My question is this....would it be possible with the options I have selected to request a king bed for DH and I?  I guess I should also say that we have DD9 and DS14.

The issue I have is being able to request a kind bed but also have seperate beds for the kids?  I know this sounds like a strange request but I was thinking the DS14 and the DD9 are NOT going to want to share a bed.  We have never stayed on-site before and are CLUELESS as what to ask.  Should I make this request now or wait until we check in or is this even a possibility?!?!  Im not really sure which room to ask for even though it seems I have been reading this thread for months, lol 

Can some of you wise GCH or PP regulars help a girl out?!?!?  

Thanks so much in advanced!!


----------



## XMom

They have plenty of vests available in two sizes, so you don't have to worry about lugging your own from home!! We are here now and the pool was very busy yesterday and there were still plenty left to go around....now if it was only the same for the lounge chairs!


----------



## TahoeMom

goofycathy said:


> I just booked our stay in California for Oct 14th-22nd. We are staying Oct 14th-18th at PPH/conceirge level/premium view and then moving over to GCH/conceirge level/premium view from the 18th-22nd.  My question is this....would it be possible with the options I have selected to request a king bed for DH and I?  I guess I should also say that we have DD9 and DS14.
> 
> The issue I have is being able to request a kind bed but also have seperate beds for the kids?  I know this sounds like a strange request but I was thinking the DS14 and the DD9 are NOT going to want to share a bed.  We have never stayed on-site before and are CLUELESS as what to ask.  Should I make this request now or wait until we check in or is this even a possibility?!?!  Im not really sure which room to ask for even though it seems I have been reading this thread for months, lol
> 
> Can some of you wise GCH or PP regulars help a girl out?!?!?
> 
> Thanks so much in advanced!!



I have a similar issue with DD16 and DS12 - they are not going to sleep in the same bed.  We request a room with a daybed and hope we are lucky since there are no guarantees unless you have 5 people I think.  We also call ahead to check in.  Sorry - can't remember the number - it may be earlier in this thread - but we call first thing in the morning to check in and then our room is waiting for us when we get there.  I am not sure if this helps us get a daybed or not but I am hopeful it will work when we are there in 4 weeks.  If we don't get the daybed then my husband and I each sleep with a kid rather than have them sleep together.


----------



## PrincessIM

specialks said:


> Good to know. My DD4 (the one we are celebrating her 5th bday) has been in swimming lessons and is very capable. However, she is a bit timid (not like my daredevil DD7) and she likes to wear the water wings at all the other pool waterslides we have been on at other hotels.  Looks like I will have to do some advance warning that she won't be allowed to go on it wi the wings.  She will also be coming off her fresh new level of swim lessons (in 12 ft water) and she can't wear them for those, so she should be fine. Thanks for the input.
> 
> So, to my other question:
> Anyone know if you can call and have mouse ear hats or an autograph book delivered to your room for just the cost of merchandise?  Or, is there a "shopping fee" charged like they do for custom gift baskets?



When we were there last year, they didn't allow the life vests on the slide.  I would assume the water wings would probably be a no too but I could be wrong.


----------



## goofycathy

TahoeMom said:


> I have a similar issue with DD16 and DS12 - they are not going to sleep in the same bed.  We request a room with a daybed and hope we are lucky since there are no guarantees unless you have 5 people I think.  We also call ahead to check in.  Sorry - can't remember the number - it may be earlier in this thread - but we call first thing in the morning to check in and then our room is waiting for us when we get there.  I am not sure if this helps us get a daybed or not but I am hopeful it will work when we are there in 4 weeks.  If we don't get the daybed then my husband and I each sleep with a kid rather than have them sleep together.




Thank you for the info, we plan on calling as soon as the plane touches down to check in and we'll keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best, otherwise we'll be doing the same thing and share the kids, lol

Have a good trip!


----------



## XMom

We sort of have the same issue....we ask for a sleeping bag when we check in and they rotate nights sleeping in the sleeping bag, which comes with a nice sleeping pad.  As long as I don't have to listen to the fighting I am happy!


----------



## sonjaandsue

XMom said:


> We sort of have the same issue....we ask for a sleeping bag when we check in and they rotate nights sleeping in the sleeping bag, which comes with a nice sleeping pad.  As long as I don't have to listen to the fighting I am happy!



They give out sleeping bags?  Do we just ask at check-in?  That would help us out quite a bit - 5 yo son is a bed hog.


----------



## Nonsuch

goofycathy said:


> I just booked our stay in California for Oct 14th-22nd. We are staying Oct 14th-18th at PPH/conceirge level/premium view and then moving over to GCH/conceirge level/premium view from the 18th-22nd.


I recommend you stay in only one hotel.  The gap from the 11AM checkout to 3PM checkin is only 4 hours, but in practice it can be much more.  It is easier to checkout when leaving for the parks in the morning, but you will not have a room for an afternoon rest.  I had a room (VGC 1 bedroom) not available until almost 6PM 
There are conflicting reports about the availability of bell services transferring bags between hotels, so you might be stuck dragging your bags across the street.  This is not a big deal, but does conflict with the "concierge experience" 



goofycathy said:


> My question is this....would it be possible with the options I have selected to request a king bed for DH and I?  I guess I should also say that we have DD9 and DS14.


If you are able to get a king bed both your kids would sleep on the floor, so this seems like the worst possible room type.  The best room would be 2 queens and a daybed, which is very rare at the GCH (39 out of 1000, and no view).  2 queens and a daybed is the standard configuration at PPH 
Another option at GCH is a queen and bunkbed.


----------



## goofycathy

Nonsuch said:


> I recommend you stay in only one hotel.  The gap from the 11AM checkout to 3PM checkin is only 4 hours, but in practice it can be much more.  It is easier to checkout when leaving for the parks in the morning, but you will not have a room for an afternoon rest.  I had a room (VGC 1 bedroom) not available until almost 6PM
> There are conflicting reports about the availability of bell services transferring bags between hotels, so you might be stuck dragging your bags across the street.  This is not a big deal, but does conflict with the "concierge experience"
> 
> *IF a special comes out sometime soon, our goal is to do all 8 nights at the GCH but we'll see what happens. We know that not having a room ready for us that day could be a possiblilty but we also arent planning on going to the parks in the morning so it would be ok to check out of PPH and go to the park (after leaving our luggage with the GCH and picking up a few drinks in the conceirge loung) then come back when our room is ready then head back out to the MHP, that is our plan for the 18th, keeping our fingers crossed we can avoid all that hassle and just get an awesome rate and do ALL nights at GCH *
> 
> If you are able to get a king bed both your kids would sleep on the floor, so this seems like the worst possible room type.  The best room would be 2 queens and a daybed, which is very rare at the GCH (39 out of 1000, and no view).  2 queens and a daybed is the standard configuration at PPH
> Another option at GCH is a queen and bunkbed.



*I would be TOTALLY ok with a queen and a bunkbed, do they have those on the 6th floor? its my understanding that if you do the concierge level those are the rooms that are designated for that?!?!  like I said, I have no idea!  I sometimes think I know alot about DL and DCA but when it comes to the GCH, DLH or PPH I feel so out of the loop!  *


----------



## SeansMom

goofycathy said:


> *I would be TOTALLY ok with a queen and a bunkbed, do they have those on the 6th floor? its my understanding that if you do the concierge level those are the rooms that are designated for that?!?!  like I said, I have no idea!  I sometimes think I know alot about DL and DCA but when it comes to the GCH, DLH or PPH I feel so out of the loop!  *



Yes, they do.  That configuration is on all floors.

We stayed on the 6th floor with two queens and the daybed, which worked great with 2 teenage boys.  The "view" was over the parking lot and toward the DL and PPH, but that  was fine, and nicer than I would have thought.  I belive that is the view for all rooms configured this way, and it was 1) very quite and 2) very close to the elevators, so that was a plus!


----------



## DmaxHawk

SeansMom said:


> Yes, they do.  That configuration is on all floors.
> 
> We stayed on the 6th floor with two queens and the daybed, which worked great with 2 teenage boys.  The "view" was over the parking lot and toward the DL and PPH, but that  was fine, and nicer than I would have thought.  I belive that is the view for all rooms configured this way, and it was 1) very quite and 2) very close to the elevators, so that was a plus!




I think they are also larger than the larger room. If you look at the map of the hotel you will see room number X101, X103, X105, X107, X201, X203, X205, and X207 all look larger than the rest of them. And they all have the parking lot view.


----------



## goofycathy

Thank you everyone for you all your help


----------



## TahoeMom

goofycathy said:


> *I would be TOTALLY ok with a queen and a bunkbed, do they have those on the 6th floor? its my understanding that if you do the concierge level those are the rooms that are designated for that?!?!  like I said, I have no idea!  I sometimes think I know alot about DL and DCA but when it comes to the GCH, DLH or PPH I feel so out of the loop!  *



We've had the bunkbed rooms before (and not concierge).  You might ask about them in advance.  This year they cautioned me that taller kids might not be comfortable in them - I guess they aren't quite as long or maybe because they have a footboard and headboard they may feel cramped.


----------



## rramstad

TahoeMom said:


> We've had the bunkbed rooms before (and not concierge).  You might ask about them in advance.  This year they cautioned me that taller kids might not be comfortable in them - I guess they aren't quite as long or maybe because they have a footboard and headboard they may feel cramped.



My son is roughly 48 inches tall, and he found the bunk bed comfortable, but I don't think anyone approaching five feet would find them comfortable.


----------



## goofycathy

rramstad said:


> My son is roughly 48 inches tall, and he found the bunk bed comfortable, but I don't think anyone approaching five feet would find them comfortable.



My DS14 is 5'9", I dont think he'll be too comfy....I'm picturing the scene in ELF where Will Farrell is trying to get comfy in that little tiny bed, lol 

We'll probably just get a daybed (if possible) or the kids can take turns with the sleeping bag!


----------



## Me!Thatswho

We're planning a stay at the GC in Nov.  Having never stayed at the resort before, I have a few questions.  We intend to book a standard view, but we really don't want to look at the parking lot.  We already had that view when we stayed at the DH.  So, we want to try for a more unique view. Are there any standard rooms, for example, that have a good view of the monorail? Or, should we try for a room with an obstructed view of the pools?  While I'm thinking about requests, how good are the cms with taking specific room requests?  

Thanks.


----------



## Dreaming of Main St

If you want to see the monorail, request a courtyard view.  I think most, if not all, of the courtyard view rooms are standard.  Whether you'll get the requested rooms or not probably depends on how booked they are while you're there.  We've never had a problem getting our request in the off season.


----------



## aliceindisneyland

It's been a while since we stayed in a full service hotel 
At DLH the bell hop (or maybe it was a valet attendant?  we self parked) helped us unload our bags onto the cart, so we tipped him, then tipped again to the bell hop when our bags were delivered to our room after we were checked in.
Is the car unloading/bag delivery the same at GCH?  If we have time to run into the park after check in and don't go up to our room immediately, will our bags be in the room when we return?  And if so, how do we tip the bell hop?
Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

aliceindisneyland said:


> At DLH the bell hop (or maybe it was a valet attendant?  we self parked) helped us unload our bags onto the cart, so we tipped him, then tipped again to the bell hop when our bags were delivered to our room after we were checked in.


I tip both the bellman unloading and the bellman delivering our luggage 
Generally about $1/bag, unless I'm feeling very generous...
Usually I am feeling generous arriving at the Grand 



aliceindisneyland said:


> If we have time to run into the park after check in and don't go up to our room immediately, will our bags be in the room when we return?


Your bags will not be automatically delivered.  You must call bell services from you room.


----------



## aliceindisneyland

Nonsuch said:


> I tip both the bellman unloading and the bellman delivering our luggage
> Generally about $1/bag, unless I'm feeling very generous...
> Usually I am feeling generous arriving at the Grand
> 
> 
> Your bags will not be automatically delivered.  You must call bell services from you room.



Thanks!  That helps to know how much cash to have handy!


----------



## aliceindisneyland

We usually don't return to the room til bedtime once we leave in the a.m.  If we leave a tip for housekeeping on the dresser and another tip on the bed each with a note) in the a.m., assuming honesty on the part of the a.m. housekeeper, will that work so both housekeepers receive their tips?  Is $2/night for the turn down attendant appropriate or too little?  We tip housekeeping more of course, but I'm thinking turn down service takes only about 90 seconds.
Also, is turn down service automatic, or do I need to call each day?
Thanks!


----------



## specialks

Okay, so am I understanding that the bellman who unloads your luggage on a cart then takes it somewhere to be stored while you check in?  Then when you get your room you have to get another bellman to come with you and/or deliver it?  At other hotels I have seen the bellman wait with you while you check in and go straight to your room. Can you leave your car parked while you check in and then get a bellman to unload it and walk to your room then?  Sorry I'm kind of worried because my DH is very frugal and hates to pay bellman to do something he is quite capable of doing. He also has a problem having our luggage "go off" out of his control.  I am worried we will look like a bunch of whisky tangos if we take our own luggage to our room. What do most families do?


----------



## Nonsuch

There are new coffee makers at the Grand 
At least they are new to me 

The old coffee makers had a metal carafe, while the new machine sends the coffee directly into the coffee mug(s).







It looks like a coffee maker droid in this photo 
I must be riding Star Tours too much (if that is possible)


----------



## BunnieGene

Oh cool... Didn't have that kind in June...


----------



## sierranevada

Nonsuch said:


> There are new coffee makers at the Grand
> At least they are new to me
> 
> The old coffee makers had a metal carafe, while the new machine sends the coffee directly into the coffee mug(s).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a coffee maker droid in this photo
> I must be riding Star Tours too much (if that is possible)



They now have them at all the hotels and I have to say that I am not a fan!  I like good coffee - travel with Peet's - and you can not use it in this machine but could in the old one.  The coffee was not that good and it make a mess.  Oh well!  At least the Grand has not gone to sensors on their air conditioning like both the PPH and the DLH.


----------



## Nonsuch

aliceindisneyland said:


> We usually don't return to the room til bedtime once we leave in the a.m.  If we leave a tip for housekeeping on the dresser and another tip on the bed each with a note) in the a.m., assuming honesty on the part of the a.m. housekeeper, will that work so both housekeepers receive their tips?  Is $2/night for the turn down attendant appropriate or too little?  We tip housekeeping more of course, but I'm thinking turn down service takes only about 90 seconds.
> Also, is turn down service automatic, or do I need to call each day?


You are very thoughtful 
Leaving a note on each tip should work.  You should leave a note, I left a tip under the housekeeping note card -- and they did not take it.

$2 seems about right for turn down.

Turn down service should happen automagically


----------



## ParkHopper1

specialks,

They will help unload your luggage, but when they ask if you would like "assistance", just offer up a polite "no thanks". They will deliver to your room, but by no means required...or expected. I like to keep my bags with me, hit the room, change, and get to the park. The luggage service, including the storage service at check in and check out can be incredibly SLOWWWWWWWW. I stay there quite a bit and have been frustrated many times waiting for my bags, now they stay with me at all times during check in and check out.

Many people do this as well, nothing out of the ordianry.


----------



## rramstad

I'm really happy to see new coffee makers at GCH.

We were there in July and the worst thing about our entire trip to DLR was the awful, awful coffee made by the small coffee makers with the four cup metal carafe.

ANYTHING would be an improvement, even if the new coffeemakers make coffee that is merely tolerable, it would be better.  The old ones were TERRIBLE.


----------



## Nonsuch

sierranevada said:


> They now have them at all the hotels and I have to say that I am not a fan!  I like good coffee - travel with Peet's - and you can not use it in this machine but could in the old one.  The coffee was not that good and it make a mess.


I have considered bringing my own coffee maker 
The DVC villas have normal 12 cup coffee makers


----------



## Me!Thatswho

Dreaming of Main St said:


> If you want to see the monorail, request a courtyard view.  I think most, if not all, of the courtyard view rooms are standard.  Whether you'll get the requested rooms or not probably depends on how booked they are while you're there.  We've never had a problem getting our request in the off season.


Thanks for the reply.  I'll definitely be sure to ask for the courtyard view.  Hopefully it'll work out.


----------



## Nonsuch

specialks said:


> Okay, so am I understanding that the bellman who unloads your luggage on a cart then takes it somewhere to be stored while you check in?  Then when you get your room you have to get another bellman to come with you and/or deliver it?  At other hotels I have seen the bellman wait with you while you check in and go straight to your room.


You understand correctly, the bellman does not wait with you.



specialks said:


> Can you leave your car parked while you check in and then get a bellman to unload it and walk to your room then?


Yes, you may leave your car (loaded or unloaded) at the front of the hotel while you check in.  You will need to leave your keys, since the valet might need to move your car.  If your room is immediately available, then the bellman will go with you directly to the room.  In my experience, the room is generally not immediately available (although my room was ready at 6:30AM last week )

When you check in, you will receive room keys even if your room is not ready.  The room key is needed to access the "self park" lot across the street.



specialks said:


> He also has a problem having our luggage "go off" out of his control.  I am worried we will look like a bunch of whisky tangos if we take our own luggage to our room. What do most families do?


Bell services are completely optional.  Many guest take care of their own luggage.  If your room is not available, I would consider storing luggage with bell services safer than leaving the bags in the parked car.


----------



## Nonsuch

ParkHopper1 said:


> The luggage service, including the storage service at check in and check out can be incredibly SLOWWWWWWWW. I stay there quite a bit and have been frustrated many times waiting for my bags, now they stay with me at all times during check in and check out.


I agree both bell service and valet can be very slow 
I've been told Sunday is the worst, since half the rooms change guests 

The delays are worse since the DVC expansion.  A bellman told me the number of bellman did not increase (the hotel expanded from about 750 to 1000 rooms).


----------



## specialks

ParkHopper1 said:


> specialks,
> 
> They will help unload your luggage, but when they ask if you would like "assistance", just offer up a polite "no thanks". They will deliver to your room, but by no means required...or expected. I like to keep my bags with me, hit the room, change, and get to the park. The luggage service, including the storage service at check in and check out can be incredibly SLOWWWWWWWW. I stay there quite a bit and have been frustrated many times waiting for my bags, now they stay with me at all times during check in and check out.
> 
> Many people do this as well, nothing out of the ordianry.





Nonsuch said:


> You understand correctly, the bellman does not wait with you.
> 
> 
> Yes, you may leave your car (loaded or unloaded) at the front of the hotel while you check in.  You will need to leave your keys, since the valet might need to move your car.  If your room is immediately available, then the bellman will go with you directly to the room.  In my experience, the room is generally not immediately available (although my room was ready at 6:30AM last week )
> 
> When you check in, you will receive room keys even if your room is not ready.  The room key is needed to access the "self park" lot across the street.
> 
> 
> Bell services are completely optional.  Many guest take care of their own luggage.  If your room is not available, I would consider storing luggage with bell services safer than leaving the bags in the parked car.



Thanks you guys!  Sounds like it will work out well and I can slip the car bellman some money for unloading but then we can keep it with us for check-in.  I think we will be arriving in the afternoon (2'ish) so maybe we'll get lucky and have our room ready.  If not, we might have to do the baggage hold.  Oh, then again...maybe we will wait until after we check in to get our luggage and then decide between leaving it in the car or leaving it at the bellman desk (although, I agree, leaving it in the car is risky esp with laptops).  I think I am just over-analyzing it.


----------



## ParkHopper1

By 2p you should get your room, but if you do have to do early check in I would defiantly have them hold your luggage and bring it to your room later if you are gonna hit the park. I would check in with your bags in hand, and if the off chance that your room isn't ready, drop the bags off at the bell desk. I wouldn't leave them in the car. Too much hassle getting them later.

I too am super anal and paranoid about my bag security, especially my laptop...but after seeing their storage room and  how they handle the bags, GCA is one of the few places that I trust.


----------



## Nonsuch

ParkHopper1 said:


> I too am super anal and paranoid about my bag security, especially my laptop...but after seeing their storage room and  how they handle the bags, GCA is one of the few places that I trust.


A key card is needed to access the bag storage area (one of these wireless RF types), so it is relatively secure.  I would be surprised if a bellmen would risk his job stealing from checked baggage.  I suspect bell service at the Grand is one of the highest paid "service" jobs anywhere in the DLR


----------



## nursemelis374

My family just booked a 3 bedroom suite for next summer and I am so excited!  Subscribing to this thread for info!  I am a local and longtime AP holder but it will be fun to experience the parks with some newbies, including my 3 year old nephew!  It will be his and his parents first time!  My aunt hasn't been in years but she was at opening day back in 1955!

Here are my questions:

1. I read on here that they do special things for birthdays, first times, etc.  How do we get more info/schedule that?

2. I am not sure about the location of the 3 bedroom suites.  I assume it is 3 rooms put together so maybe it is anywhere?  My mom is in a wheelchair so we need a good location.

3. Our TA said we could do concierge for only 150 a night!  There are 9 of us so this is a pretty good deal, right?

4. I have heard that they may let GCH guests enter into Carsland next summer early, anyone else hear that?

Any other tips are appreciated!


----------



## Nonsuch

nursemelis374 said:


> My family just booked a 3 bedroom suite for next summer and I am so excited!...
> 
> 2. I am not sure about the location of the 3 bedroom suites.  I assume it is 3 rooms put together so maybe it is anywhere?  My mom is in a wheelchair so we need a good location.


There are 1 bedroom suites at the end of several wings of the hotel, these can be connected to regular hotel rooms on 2 sides to form a 3 bedroom suite (with 3 full bathrooms).  This configuration is the most common 3 bedroom suite.  There are a few other multi-room Presidential and Vice Presidential suites.  Make sure you reserve a Handicap Accessible room, this should be guaranteed (not just a request).
Room descriptions from the Disney Convention site.



nursemelis374 said:


> 3. Our TA said we could do concierge for only 150 a night!  There are 9 of us so this is a pretty good deal, right


If you are only charged $150 the entire group, then it is a good deal 



nursemelis374 said:


> 4. I have heard that they may let GCH guests enter into Carsland next summer early, anyone else hear that?


Nothing official has been announced, but I expect there will be some form of early entry for resort guests.



nursemelis374 said:


> Any other tips are appreciated!


Have you considered booking the Disney Vacation Club Grand Villa?
The Grand Villa is a 2 story, 3 bedroom suite.  
Some features:  1 king bed, 4 queen beds, 2 fold out couches, 4 full baths, full kitchen, wash/dryer, pool table.
HA details of the GV from the VGC owners thread

Cash reservations direct from the hotel are limited and will likely be much more expensive that a 3 bedroom suite.
On the other hand, renting DVC points might actually be cheaper than a 3 bedroom suite.


----------



## aliceindisneyland

Nonsuch said:


> You are very thoughtful
> Leaving a note on each tip should work.  You should leave a note, I left a tip under the housekeeping note card -- and they did not take it.
> 
> $2 seems about right for turn down.
> 
> Turn down service should happen automagically



Thanks; and love "automagically"!

Moving on...bringing my own coffee & coffeepot for sure; new or not I think of hotel coffeepots as germ incubators


----------



## sierranevada

nursemelis374 said:


> 1. I read on here that they do special things for birthdays, first times, etc.  How do we get more info/schedule that?


Best bet is to call Vacation Planning - they are a service that DLR hotel guests can use to make any reservations (dining, F!, tours) and order baskets, treats, balloons, autograph photos, etc.  I use them almost every trip - and they are great! Their phone number is 714-300-7526, press 2. 



nursemelis374 said:


> 2. I am not sure about the location of the 3 bedroom suites.  I assume it is 3 rooms put together so maybe it is anywhere?  My mom is in a wheelchair so we need a good location.



The 3 bdrm suite we had was a 2 bedroom suite with a connecting room on one side



nursemelis374 said:


> 3. Our TA said we could do concierge for only 150 a night!  There are 9 of us so this is a pretty good deal, right?


  That is correct!  It is $150/night per suite not bedroom.  For 9 people, it is a great deal and I love the Grand's concierge lounge - it is my favorite!



nursemelis374 said:


> 4. I have heard that they may let GCH guests enter into Carsland next summer early, anyone else hear that?


 Again, just rumors but based on the early admittance this summer for Little Mermaid, they probably will.  

Have a great time!


----------



## nemofans

Do you mean $150 more per night for a suite than standard rooms???


----------



## sierranevada

nemofans said:


> Do you mean $150 more per night for a suite than standard rooms???



No - if you book a suite, you can pay an extra $150 per night to add concierge.  It is much more to add concierge from a standard room.


----------



## cypressmom

This is my fourth visit to Disneyland and my first  time styaing on-site.  It will be a trip with just my husband - no kids!    We would like to stay at the Grand Californian.  I have the option of booking a standard view, Deluxe Partial View (DTD?), Theme Park View or Resort / Pool View.

Which would you suggest?  I am looking for something that might be quiet, and somewhat close to the enterance to DCA.  Is this possible to find?  I'd love to hear your opinions.  

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

cypressmom said:


> It will be a trip with just my husband - no kids!


Request a King Bed, the room will feel much larger 
Unfortunately, the bed type is not guaranteed and the number of king beds is rather small.  If your bed request is not met, registration seems to make an extra effort to meet any other requests you might have 



cypressmom said:


> I have the option of booking a standard view, Deluxe Partial View (DTD?), Theme Park View or Resort / Pool View.
> 
> Which would you suggest?  I am looking for something that might be quiet, and somewhat close to the enterance to DCA.


My preference is Theme Park View, and always request a high floor.  The view toward Paradise Pier (part of the DVC expansion) has lots of lights and a partial view of WOC, but is a longer walk.
I have not found noise to be an issue with any room, but I like to open the sliding door and let the sound from Paradise Pier or DTD flood the room


----------



## BunnieGene

We've always found that the monorail garden view rooms are the quietest.


----------



## cypressmom

Nonsuch said:


> Request a King Bed, the room will feel much larger
> Unfortunately, the bed type is not guaranteed and the number of king beds is rather small.  If your bed request is not met, registration seems to make an extra effort to meet any other requests you might have
> 
> *Great tip!*
> My preference is Theme Park View, and always request a high floor.  The view toward Paradise Pier (part of the DVC expansion) has lots of lights and a partial view of WOC, but is a longer walk.
> I have not found noise to be an issue with any room, but I like to open the sliding door and let the sound from Paradise Pier or DTD flood the room



*Thank you!  What might be a closer walk?*



BunnieGene said:


> We've always found that the monorail garden view rooms are the quietest.


*Thank you!  Would that be considered a standard view?  Is the walk to the park far?*


----------



## BunnieGene

Yes, it's a standard view... You have to request monorail garden view...we've also had a king bed several times. Some of the rooms are pretty close to the elevator nearest the DCA entrance, but not all of them. I guess you would need to request what's most important to you, in that order when you make your reservation.


----------



## cypressmom

BunnieGene said:


> Yes, it's a standard view... You have to request monorail garden view...we've also had a king bed several times. Some of the rooms are pretty close to the elevator nearest the DCA entrance, but not all of them. I guess you would need to request what's most important to you, in that order when you make your reservation.



Thank you!


----------



## WendyWhy

I have scanned the first 130 pages of this amazing thread...but I can't wait any longer to ask my question and finally skipped to the end!

We are planning on a two night stay (standard room) on the Sunday-Monday of Thanksgiving week. I am curious if anyone has ever been able to get a late check out? I know we can leave our bags with the concierge and still go to the park. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ParkHopper1

Just left GCH this morning. They will only authorize late check outs on "day of" check out...Kinda sucks if you wanna try and plan for the next day and what time you wake up and head out.

Last trip I called once at 12:01am and asked for a late check out, operator says "only on day of"..."it is technically day of" I respond..."uhhh, you're right, yes we can give you a late check out"

This last trip, they said they couldn't approve it until the computers "updated" at 5 or 6 am...felt like bogus line, but got that answer twice.

For as "nice" as the hotel is, this is one are of service that they are lacking compared to any other hotel at their level. I would rather just have them say that late check out is not available then leave me hanging.


----------



## WendyWhy

specialks said:


> Also, very early I read that someone uses VP (DreamMakers) to have Ear hats delivered to the room upon arrival. Do they still do this or is there a "shopping fee" they charge (like the gift basket custom fee)?
> 
> Thanks!



Did not see an answer to this previous question...I too am curious about this. Would like to surprise the little ones in my group with ears but want to know what if any additional cost to have them in the room on arrival? Traveling with another family and using their active military discount - would like to gift their kids with ears and have them in the rooms as a surprise/thank-you!


----------



## WendyWhy

ParkHopper1 said:


> Just left GCH this morning. They will only authorize late check outs on "day of" check out...Kinda sucks if you wanna try and plan for the next day and what time you wake up and head out.
> 
> Last trip I called once at 12:01am and asked for a late check out, operator says "only on day of"..."it is technically day of" I respond..."uhhh, you're right, yes we can give you a late check out"
> 
> This last trip, they said they couldn't approve it until the computers "updated" at 5 or 6 am...felt like bogus line, but got that answer twice.
> 
> For as "nice" as the hotel is, this is one are of service that they are lacking compared to any other hotel at their level. I would rather just have them say that late check out is not available then leave me hanging.




So - I am assuming standard late check out of 1pm (if it's available)?


----------



## JosieGirl71

Do the VGC rooms have the in-wall type of air conditioners or is it central air?  We like to run a fan for white noise while we sleep and I'm wondering if we need to bring a small fan with us.


----------



## nursemelis374

Thanks for the answers guys!  Iintroduced my aunt and dad to this website and they are getting so excited!


----------



## blackjackdelta

JosieGirl71 said:


> Do the VGC rooms have the in-wall type of air conditioners or is it central air? We like to run a fan for white noise while we sleep and I'm wondering if we need to bring a small fan with us.


 

It is central and i would bring a small fan.

Jack


----------



## boiseflyfisher

JosieGirl71 said:


> Do the VGC rooms have the in-wall type of air conditioners or is it central air?  We like to run a fan for white noise while we sleep and I'm wondering if we need to bring a small fan with us.



It is central air.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Central air and by far the quietest rooms I have EVER stayed in at the GCH, and there are weeks that I am on the road more than in my own bed. 

I just had a monorail view room, and with the sliding door closed, hardly a rumble. This trip I requested a room close to the main elevators...and that is exactly what I got! my room shared the wall with the elevator shaft..."Great"..I though as I got to my door..."This is gonna suck"....and already had my game plan to move cuz I hate noise at night. Well, not even a peep from the elevators! I was quite blown away.

...now back to your question...yes, bring a fan if you want some background noise!


----------



## PinkTink63

ParkHopper1 said:


> Central air and by far the quietest rooms I have EVER stayed in at the GCH, and there are weeks that I am on the road more than in my own bed.



I absolutely agree!  We just stayed here for our first time and couldn't believe how quiet it was in our room!  We were on the 4th floor overlooking CA.  My husband kept opening the sliding glass door and then shutting it, because he couldn't get over the difference it made!


----------



## ParkHopper1

PinkTink63 said:


> My husband kept opening the sliding glass door and then shutting it, because he couldn't get over the difference it made!



HA! I admit, I did this too first time there!


----------



## lmb80129

Do families of 5 always end up in a room with enough beds for everyone?  I feel a little foolish asking the question but I thought I read that people ended up on the floor with sleeping bags.  I couldn't tell if it was a joke or if people just choose the sleeping bags because they didn't like the bedding arrangement that they had.  Thanks!


----------



## blackjackdelta

lmb80129 said:


> Do families of 5 always end up in a room with enough beds for everyone? I feel a little foolish asking the question but I thought I read that people ended up on the floor with sleeping bags. I couldn't tell if it was a joke or if people just choose the sleeping bags because they didn't like the bedding arrangement that they had. Thanks!


 
Not a joke, some rooms have kings, d queens, some with dqueens and a day bed and some get d queens with a sleeping bag. I would check with reservations to see what arrangments you made.

Jack


----------



## JosieGirl71

Thank you to all for answering my question!  We fly down tommorrow!


----------



## Nonsuch

lmb80129 said:


> Do families of 5 always end up in a room with enough beds for everyone?  I feel a little foolish asking the question but I thought I read that people ended up on the floor with sleeping bags.


The most common room configuration is 2 queen beds, so someone will be on the floor 
The rarest room configuration is 2 queen beds and a daybed.  Request a daybed room in advance, and try to check in early 
Search this thread for "daybed" for more details


----------



## closetmickey

Or you could have a room with a queen and bunk beds with a trundle.  That would give 5 beds- as long as your children are not too old (big) for the bunks and/or trundle.  That's what we had- worked out great!


----------



## WendyWhy

WendyWhy said:


> Did not see an answer to this previous question...I too am curious about this. Would like to surprise the little ones in my group with ears but want to know what if any additional cost to have them in the room on arrival? Traveling with another family and using their active military discount - would like to gift their kids with ears and have them in the rooms as a surprise/thank-you!



Just found the answer to my own question - it is $25 shopping fee in addition to the cost of any merchandise (a few bucks more than what's listed on the Disney store website)...and the items are left in the room btwn 4-6pm, so if you want to have it in the room on arrival, this would only work if arriving in the evening! Hope that helps someone!


----------



## WendyWhy

Anyone with a baby been to GCH recently? I just emailed vacation planning and they said no cribs, only Pack n' Plays - but I distinctly remember seeing a picture of a crib somewhere on this thread...Perhaps they have switched them all to Pack n' Plays?


----------



## ttfn2u2pooh

Can the beds in the hotel rooms be moved around? I ask because DD (3) will be there, is to big for a Pack-n-Play and I'm worried about her falling out of the bed. On a recent trip to the coast we were able to take one of the Queen beds, push it up against the wall and we eliminated the worry of her falling out. Wondering if I will be able to do the same at GCH. From the photos it appears that there are headboards but are they just on the walls?

I know there are special blow-up tubes you can get that can be placed under the sheets or I could even put a rolled up blanket under the sheets but I'm thinking that just shoving the bed, if possible, would be a lot easier.

Thank you.


----------



## ttfn2u2pooh

WendyWhy said:


> Anyone with a baby been to GCH recently? I just emailed vacation planning and they said no cribs, only Pack n' Plays - but I distinctly remember seeing a picture of a crib somewhere on this thread...Perhaps they have switched them all to Pack n' Plays?



i thought I had seen where you could request a crib be brought up to your room. The Pack-n-Play's (I believe) are already in the rooms. Maybe, because the PnP's are there they have done away with the cribs.


----------



## ttfn2u2pooh

One more question... are the smaller sized robes still available for kids? If so, can I request one at the time of check-in or does it have to be done from in the room?


----------



## rentayenta

Totally random but I can't wait to get a new GCH robe during our stay in just 75 days.  I've had my old robe coming up on 6 years now. I don't dare part with it until I get a new one.


----------



## Cadnack

Hello all, firstly thank you for the wealth of info I'm reading through.  This is the first ever trip to Disneyland for myself and our five year old (my husband had been when much younger). We booked the GC DTD view for five nights, specifically hoping for fireworks view.  Sounds like I should ask for a room in the 5100s or 6100s  range!  I've read somewhere that there is a nightly resort fee that includes self-parking although we are not driving (straight from airport on shuttle). Is this correct ?  Related to having no car, can anyone advise on nearby walkable locations (even off-site) for light grocery shopping like yogurt, fruit etc?  Our child has a severe peanut allergy, so any particular recommendations for on-site dining options that take extra care for food allergies, please?  I have been reading mixed reviews of the storyteller cafe.  A hearty breakfast or lunch is key for us, but is expecting eg buffet for around $20 per adult completely unrealistic?  How about quick dining or a cafe in the park/downtown Disney?  And it sounds like concierge level is priced per room, not per guest?  So $150 per night for three of us is not the best deal....  Thanks very much in advance your responses or additional tips you think we should know,


----------



## Nonsuch

Cadnack said:


> We booked the GC DTD view for five nights, specifically hoping for fireworks view.  Sounds like I should ask for a room in the 5100s or 6100s  range!


If your main focus is fireworks, 6400s or 5400s might be slightly better.
x100 rooms have a better view of activities in DTD.



Cadnack said:


> I've read somewhere that there is a nightly resort fee that includes self-parking although we are not driving (straight from airport on shuttle). Is this correct ?


The resort fee has been replace by a $15 daily parking fee (higher for valet), which you do not need to pay.  
You do need to pay 17% tax on the room, but this should already be included in your quoted rate.


----------



## aliceindisneyland

Just returned from our first GCH stay 9/8-9/12!  We booked through Expedia, typed in a request for bunkbeds and a note that we were celebrating my husband's 40th birthday.  Called GCH directly 3 times to confirm that the requests appeared.  Called GCH preregistration line around 11am the morning of our arrival.  Got Judy, who told me that we had been assigned 2 queens, that room assignments were decided upon overnight, and that I could go on a wait list for bunk beds; we could change rooms if a bunk bed room became available during our stay.  OK, put me on the list.  She also said that preregistration was useless as you still have to go through the exact same check in process.
Decided to try one more time on our way down around 7pm.  I wish I could remember the agent's name because he was fantastic!  I asked where we were on the bunk bed wait list, and he said he wasn't aware that a bunk bed wait list existed.  He asked me for details, I related my convo with Judy from the a.m., and told him that I had really been hoping we could get a bunk bed room to help the kids be happier about our stay at GCH (they were disappointed to miss the new DLH pool.)
He magically made a bunk bed room appear, and it was better than I could have hoped for as we were booked for a standard view room.  We were in room 2343 :

queen with bunk beds and trundle
about 4 doors down from elevator closest to DCA entrance
balcony
view looks over Grizzly River Run - obscured by trees, but we could see the rafts go down and people walking past the ride; room is directly over ticket entrance to DCA -- you could get on the roof from the balcony if you wanted to

 So if you get assigned to a 2 queen room and you really want bunk beds, call the night before the room assignments are made, or plead your case and hope for Disney Magic!


----------



## kailuagirl

Last year we were in room 3002.  Loved the closeness to the elevator and the little "lobby" outside our room.  View was of the entrance I guess.

We have another standard room booked and I'm going to request the same area.  Is there a better area that is also near the elevators?  or a better floor?

Thanks!


----------



## kailuagirl

I just saw a post on children's robes?  Are there really children's robes?  my dd4 would be thrilled over the top to have her own to use.  Last year there were none in our room which I was bummed about and should have asked, but didn't know if they were common in all rooms.  But a children's robe, wow, how cool would that be.


----------



## aliceindisneyland

As we understood it, kids who could not pass the swim test could not ride the big redwood slide, and there were no flotation devices / life jackets allowed on the slide.  We were excited to see kids going down the big slide with life jackets and/or arm rings as our 4 year old is a new swimmer.  
She was able to ride the big slide with a life vest with no problem; we saw kids under 2 riding with life jackets.  
Parents still can't catch the kids at the bottom of the slide, but they allow the parents to stay in the pool off to the side and help the child get to the edge and exit the pool.  The water shoots out with enough force that the little ones are propelled to the edge anyway 
Though we didn't want to ruin a good thing (we thought they may have been relaxed that day as the pool was not busy), I finally asked a life guard about it and she said they just changed the rule this year!  
People also wore goggles down the slide and in the pool.  Our son even played Legos in the shallow end with a boy who had brought his own collection!
The new rules really enhanced our experience at GCH!  
Another pool note:  we learned that you can get a double for only $1.50 more per drink!  The pool bar bartender offered us this our first day as she had to do last call early due to thunderstorms.  We got doubles from there on out during our stay -- a great upgrade as single drinks are about $9-10.  They offer decent well pours too -- Skyy vodka, Jim Beam whiskey -- so unless you have to have a super premium, well is just fine!


----------



## mousterpiece

I just booked our (wife + me) first trip to the GCH, for October 7-10. We used to be PAP holders, but this is our first time staying on-site at a resort hotel, so I'm very excited. Reading this thread has only gotten me even more amped for our trip!


----------



## aristocat65

Cadnack said:


> Hello all, firstly thank you for the wealth of info I'm reading through.  This is the first ever trip to Disneyland for myself and our five year old (my husband had been when much younger). We booked the GC DTD view for five nights, specifically hoping for fireworks view.  Sounds like I should ask for a room in the 5100s or 6100s  range!  I've read somewhere that there is a nightly resort fee that includes self-parking although we are not driving (straight from airport on shuttle). Is this correct ?  Related to having no car, can anyone advise on nearby walkable locations (even off-site) for light grocery shopping like yogurt, fruit etc?  Our child has a severe peanut allergy, so any particular recommendations for on-site dining options that take extra care for food allergies, please?  I have been reading mixed reviews of the storyteller cafe.  A hearty breakfast or lunch is key for us, but is expecting eg buffet for around $20 per adult completely unrealistic?  How about quick dining or a cafe in the park/downtown Disney?  And it sounds like concierge level is priced per room, not per guest?  So $150 per night for three of us is not the best deal....  Thanks very much in advance your responses or additional tips you think we should know,



I'm sorry I can't answer all your questions, but regarding the Resort fee, I believe it is now a parking fee only.  We were there in February with no car and didn't pay it.  I think it used to be called a resort fee and included internet, parking etc.  Now wifi is included and it is a parking fee only.  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but this is my recollection.  
As for Storytellers, we actually love it there.  From what I've heard the Disney restaurants are very accomodating regarding food allergies.


----------



## JBHinkle55

Heading down Dec 8-11, staying in the GCH for the first time, with a DTD view upgrade.  We'd like to stay above the World of Color store.  Any tips on which room numbers to request and/or to avoid?  It is our first and might be our only time staying in the Grand Californian and I don't want to get stuck in a "partial view" room or anywhere else with an obstructed view.  We really want to have a good view of the fireworks at night 

Thanks a bunch for all of your help! You all are amazing!


----------



## cypressmom

One more question.  When I booked my stay, I booked a standard room.  I noticed with the fall promo they are offering a woods/garden/courtyard view (which I understand is a standard view) instead of a standard, standard view.  Make sense?  Would you say that the woods/garden/courtyard view is better than the standard, standard view?


----------



## Nonsuch

cypressmom said:


> ...Would you say that the woods/garden/courtyard view is better than the standard, standard view?


The standard, standard view would be at the front of the hotel facing the parking lot.  It's better than it sounds, since most of these rooms will have a nice sunset view, and there are lots of trees


----------



## nunzia

I've never seen children's robes...I also think they may have changed the fabric on the robes?? I wanted to buy one when we first started going, then the next time we went I was ready to plunk down the $85 and the robes seemed different. Much more stiff and un-comfy I thought.


----------



## cypressmom

Thank you!



Nonsuch said:


> The standard, standard view would be at the front of the hotel facing the parking lot.  It's better than it sounds, since most of these rooms will have a nice sunset view, and there are lots of trees


----------



## TDub

I called the hotel today and the person on the phone said they had never heard of children's size robes being available. So either they don't exist or the person on the phone is clueless.


----------



## JBHinkle55

Bump


----------



## specialks

specialks said:


> i read that people have used vacation planning (DreamMakers) to have Ear hats delivered to the room upon arrival. Do they still do this or is there a "shopping fee" they charge (like the gift basket custom fee)?
> 
> Thanks!





specialks said:


> So, to my other question:
> Anyone know if you can call and have mouse ear hats or an autograph book delivered to your room for just the cost of merchandise?  Or, is there a "shopping fee" charged like they do for custom gift baskets?





WendyWhy said:


> Did not see an answer to this previous question...I too am curious about this. Would like to surprise the little ones in my group with ears but want to know what if any additional cost to have them in the room on arrival? Traveling with another family and using their active military discount - would like to gift their kids with ears and have them in the rooms as a surprise/thank-you!



Just finally called vacation planning to find out about this.  Very helpful woman told me all about it.  To purchase ear hats there is a $20 shopping fee in addition to the cost of the hat. Hats range in price from $11.95-$17.95 and embroidery is $3-$7 extra. If you want to put the hat in a gift bag with a card or something, there is a $25 fee for basket customization.  She also said an option was to pre purchase a gift card that my daughter could then use to buy a hat at the World of Disney store or Mad Hatters on Main St.  There is no additional charge for that and the gift card would be with my reservation at check-in in an envelope with my daughter's name on the envelope.  She said they have had problems with cards being lost or not seen in the rooms so they no longer leave gift cards alone in the rooms.

Hope this info can help others.


----------



## mydisneymoney

aristocat65 said:


> I'm sorry I can't answer all your questions, but regarding the Resort fee, I believe it is now a parking fee only.  We were there in February with no car and didn't pay it.  I think it used to be called a resort fee and included internet, parking etc.  Now wifi is included and it is a parking fee only.  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but this is my recollection.
> As for Storytellers, we actually love it there.  From what I've heard the Disney restaurants are very accomodating regarding food allergies.



There is no longer a resort fee.  We stayed at PPH in February and at GCH just two weeks ago.  We paid $15 per night for parking only.  Internet was free.


----------



## WendyWhy

We are checking in on a Sunday mid morning and want to get it done as quickly as possible to hit the parks!

For self-parking, you would already have needed to be checked in to get the card to access the lot - so where would you park while trying to check in?

Thanks in advance for any tips!


----------



## blackjackdelta

WendyWhy said:


> We are checking in on a Sunday mid morning and want to get it done as quickly as possible to hit the parks!
> 
> For self-parking, you would already have needed to be checked in to get the card to access the lot - so where would you park while trying to check in?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any tips!


 

Park in front of the hotel, and then go to the check in line. They will issue your keys and then you move the car to the self parking lot.

Jack


----------



## Hawleys

blackjackdelta said:


> Park in front of the hotel, and then go to the check in line. They will issue your keys and then you move the car to the self parking lot.
> 
> Jack



Thanks for posting, I was wondering the same thing about parking. 

Another question about check-in: One person in our party is arriving before the others. Will he be able to check in or will he have to wait for the main name on the reservation to arrive?


----------



## blackjackdelta

Hawleys said:


> Thanks for posting, I was wondering the same thing about parking.
> 
> Another question about check-in: One person in our party is arriving before the others. Will he be able to check in or will he have to wait for the main name on the reservation to arrive?


 
We have always had to show our ID at checkin partially used for the CC for the room and partially used to insure the room is going to the right person. Other folks may have diff experiences but this has been ours everytime we have stayed there.

Have a great time,

Jack


----------



## Hawleys

blackjackdelta said:


> We have always had to show our ID at checkin partially used for the CC for the room and partially used to insure the room is going to the right person. Other folks may have diff experiences but this has been ours everytime we have stayed there.
> 
> Have a great time,
> 
> Jack



Hmmm...sounds like our friend won't be able to check in without us. As always, thanks for the info. 

I can't wait to walk into the lobby.


----------



## hawaii08

We just returned from our stay @ the GC. We booked a standard room & were upgraded to a theme park view. Room 4254... we were right outside of Goofy's sky school. We could see Mickey's wheel & the back of WOC everynight. It was an incredible view!!


----------



## WendyWhy

hawaii08 said:


> We just returned from our stay @ the GC. We booked a standard room & were upgraded to a theme park view. Room 4254... we were right outside of Goofy's sky school. We could see Mickey's wheel & the back of WOC everynight. It was an incredible view!!



Congrats on the upgrade - sounds like an amazing view! We don't have any hopes for an upgrade - thanksgiving week is sure to be full capacity!


----------



## MrsMac218

Hi everyone...
This is my first time posting on these boards...
my family & I live in Southern California, only about an hour away from Disneyland, and we have been AP holders for about 6 years now.  
We have an annual Disneyland Christmas trip every year, where we drive down and stay in a hotel for a couple of days, and this year is the Grand Californian.  

We booked the "Partial deluxe downtown disney district view"...can anyone tell me the difference between this room and the "Premium downtown disney district view"?  I know the premium room is on a higher floor, but I am wondering if I really will get a view of DTD or if it will be completely obstructed by trees?


----------



## rentayenta

60 days until the GCV!!!!


----------



## DizMe

MrsMac218 said:


> Hi everyone...
> This is my first time posting on these boards...
> my family & I live in Southern California, only about an hour away from Disneyland, and we have been AP holders for about 6 years now.
> We have an annual Disneyland Christmas trip every year, where we drive down and stay in a hotel for a couple of days, and this year is the Grand Californian.
> 
> We booked the "Partial deluxe downtown disney district view"...can anyone tell me the difference between this room and the "Premium downtown disney district view"?  I know the premium room is on a higher floor, but I am wondering if I really will get a view of DTD or if it will be completely obstructed by trees?



I can't say for sure how blocked it will be, but I asked a CM yesterday this very question and she told me that the partial deluxe DTD rooms are not in a "worse" spot (as in 'partial standard') but will have some amount of obstruction from trees.  She put me on hold to find out the difference between the various room categories, which have expanded since I last booked.


----------



## Toraliina

checking in on Dec 5-10th, i will be asking for an upgrade and I hope we get it...! also hoping for a bunk bed/q bed config as there will be 5 of us in the room.....


----------



## bleeps

Has anyone here ever done the "Get Up and Go Power Walk," or know if it is still offered?  

On the very first post of this thread, when I click on "misc. hotel info.," I see it mentioned on the printed hotel info sheet that guests get at check in.

Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

Toraliina said:


> checking in on Dec 5-10th, i will be asking for an upgrade and I hope we get it...! also hoping for a bunk bed/q bed config as there will be 5 of us in the room.....


We had a standard room upgraded to a bunk and queen with a pool view in early December 2009 
This turned out to be an expensive upgrade 
Along with the pools, we had an excellent view of the newly completed DVC villas 
A month later we bought points at the Villas at the Grand Californian


----------



## gabeoak

My ? is: What is the difference between a PREMIUM DTD view and a DTD view?

 I'm new around here. This is such a helpful thread. Thanks to everyone who has contributed over the years.  I have tried searching for the answer to this using all sorts of word combos/booleans. Either I'm no good or just don't know the lingo yet!

I am bringing my 7yo daughter and my mom for their first visits to DL Oct 8-13.
When I booked the GCH, the only room options available were a Premium DTD view or a standard. The cast member on the phone couldn't really explain what this room was to make it "premium" in type.  Interestingly, the "standard" room was a +100 per night! I thought that was weird. Anyway I booked the premium DTD view and now I am trying to figure out what exactly this means.


----------



## specialks

gabeoak said:


> My ? is: What is the difference between a PREMIUM DTD view and a DTD view?
> 
> I'm new around here. This is such a helpful thread. Thanks to everyone who has contributed over the years.  I have tried searching for the answer to this using all sorts of word combos/booleans. Either I'm no good or just don't know the lingo yet!
> 
> I am bringing my 7yo daughter and my mom for their first visits to DL Oct 8-13.
> When I booked the GCH, the only room options available were a Premium DTD view or a standard. The cast member on the phone couldn't really explain what this room was to make it "premium" in type.  Interestingly, the "standard" room was a +100 per night! I thought that was weird. Anyway I booked the premium DTD view and now I am trying to figure out what exactly this means.



So, I recommended you post here, and I just found a bit one page back. . Check out page 167. It sounds like a partial DTD will have some view obatuctions (ie, trees) and so a premium would thereby be unobstructed...  I also was looking for a thread I recently read about GCH changing all their room categorizing.  That might be why some people don't know the answer to your question and also perhaps unknowledgable CMs.


----------



## DizMe

specialks said:


> So, I recommended you post here, and I just found a bit one page back. . Check out page 167. It sounds like a partial DTD will have some view obatuctions (ie, trees) and so a premium would thereby be unobstructed...  I also was looking for a thread I recently read about GCH changing all their room categorizing.  That might be why some people don't know the answer to your question and also perhaps unknowledgable CMs.



This is correct!  So basically, a premium DTD view will be on the higher floors, I think (that's what the CM told me was most likely).  She also told me that it has only been 1 week since they added that category and a few others, like courtyard/woods view.  The categories used to be just standard, deluxe, premium and maybe DTD but I think that was included in deluxe.


----------



## gabeoak

First-- thanks for the help with the question.
Now I feel like a fool. I swear... I just totally missed that post on 167 and I don't even know how... It was essentially the same question.


----------



## MrsMac218

gabeoak said:


> My ? is: What is the difference between a PREMIUM DTD view and a DTD view?
> 
> I'm new around here. This is such a helpful thread. Thanks to everyone who has contributed over the years.  I have tried searching for the answer to this using all sorts of word combos/booleans. Either I'm no good or just don't know the lingo yet!
> 
> I am bringing my 7yo daughter and my mom for their first visits to DL Oct 8-13.
> When I booked the GCH, the only room options available were a Premium DTD view or a standard. The cast member on the phone couldn't really explain what this room was to make it "premium" in type.  Interestingly, the "standard" room was a +100 per night! I thought that was weird. Anyway I booked the premium DTD view and now I am trying to figure out what exactly this means.



I originally asked the question, and I've also made a couple phone calls to find out what the difference is.  My understanding is that there used to be a DTD view room, and they have separated it into 2... "Premium DTD view" and "Deluze Partial DTD view" because the trees have grown in and now the rooms on the 3rd & 4th floors are partially obstructed by those trees.  So a premium view room would be above the 4th floor and a deluxe view room would be on the 3rd or 4th floor.


----------



## gabeoak

Thanks so much MrsMac218 for the helpful information.

I do feel a little bit vindicated knowing now that these room type designations are fairly new. I thought it was weird as I scoured the internet for the terminology "premium DTD view" and couldn't find a thing-- until your post.

Makes sense if it is a new term.

We will have to see how "premium" it really is.

I still wonder if anyone has ever been presented with the scenario I was when I called: the standard room was 100+ more a night than the premium DTD view!! Surely that's a result of capacity but even the CM on the phone said she had not seen that before.


----------



## rentayenta

*58 days !!!!​*


DH said today: I didn't know we were staying there. I said: why would we stay anywhere else?  DVC duh!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Woah woah hold on! I see we have another Disney hotel superthread! And on the first page no less?! Well we can't have that can we fellow Granders?? Let's push this thread to the top! 

Just encouraging friendly competition 

And rentayenta...those 58 days will go by so fast!!


----------



## dsneygirl

We had an amazing stay at the VGC.  Had fantastic meals at Storyteller's with the character breakfast and at the Napa Rose.  My DS also had a great time at Pinocchios.  The pool was gorgeous and I loved the plush loungers.


----------



## aristocat65

DmaxHawk said:


> Woah woah hold on! I see we have another Disney hotel superthread! And on the first page no less?! Well we can't have that can we fellow Granders?? Let's push this thread to the top!
> 
> Just encouraging friendly competition
> 
> And rentayenta...those 58 days will go by so fast!!



Double the fun


----------



## WendyWhy

Can anyone give me details about Santa at GCH for the holiday? We'll be there the beginning of Thanksgiving week (check in on Sunday, leaving Tuesday). I would love to get a pic of the kids with Santa. Will there be a long queue? Best time to get a photo without a long wait? Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

WendyWhy said:


> Can anyone give me details about Santa at GCH for the holiday? We'll be there the beginning of Thanksgiving week (check in on Sunday, leaving Tuesday). I would love to get a pic of the kids with Santa. Will there be a long queue? Best time to get a photo without a long wait? Thanks!


Santa has been in the GCH lobby during my visits the first week of December, but I don't know if he is there earlier.  Decorations convert quickly from Halloween to Xmas in early November.

I have not seen a long line for pictures


----------



## merrrydeath

So I have read through this entire thread. I've been sick and had nothing better to do, don't judge me 

My mom and I will be staying at GCH(for our first time!) from December 10-14. We just booked a standard view room. I see so many people getting really particular about room requests. Am I weird for not being concerned at all about this? Are there really "bad" rooms in the bunch to be weary of? 

Secondly, does anyone have experience with a late check-*in*? By late, I mean sometime around 10 or 11pm. We will be driving down from the bay area after I get off work so there is no way of getting there any earlier. Anything about this scenario that should worry me? I had already planned on calling the hotel in advance to let them know of our late arrival(so they don't assume we aren't coming). Has anyone been able to pre-check-in recently? 

Lastly, will we be able to leave our car outside, check-in, unpack the car/take stuff up to the room, and then park? Or is there a limit to how long we can leave the car in the front of the hotel? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nonsuch

merrrydeath said:


> Are there really "bad" rooms in the bunch to be weary of?


Don't worry about it 
Although some rooms have better views or shorter walks, I have not experienced a bad room.



merrrydeath said:


> Secondly, does anyone have experience with a late check-*in*? By late, I mean sometime around 10 or 11pm.


It is a good idea to inform the hotel during the day about your late arrival 



merrrydeath said:


> Lastly, will we be able to leave our car outside, check-in, unpack the car/take stuff up to the room, and then park? Or is there a limit to how long we can leave the car in the front of the hotel?


 If you arrive at 10PM, there should be few cars in front of the hotel and no wait at registration.  You could leave the car in front while taking your bags to your room, but this could be a long walk (depending on your room location).  It would be more efficient to check-in, unload the car (leaving someone with the bags), park the car, then carry the bags to the room.  Of course, bell services are available


----------



## TahoeMom

merrrydeath said:


> So I have read through this entire thread. I've been sick and had nothing better to do, don't judge me
> 
> My mom and I will be staying at GCH(for our first time!) from December 10-14. We just booked a standard view room. I see so many people getting really particular about room requests. Am I weird for not being concerned at all about this? Are there really "bad" rooms in the bunch to be weary of?
> 
> Secondly, does anyone have experience with a late check-*in*? By late, I mean sometime around 10 or 11pm. We will be driving down from the bay area after I get off work so there is no way of getting there any earlier. Anything about this scenario that should worry me? I had already planned on calling the hotel in advance to let them know of our late arrival(so they don't assume we aren't coming). Has anyone been able to pre-check-in recently?
> 
> Lastly, will we be able to leave our car outside, check-in, unpack the car/take stuff up to the room, and then park? Or is there a limit to how long we can leave the car in the front of the hotel?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



We pre-checked-in last week - I called early in the morning and we arrived around 5:45pm.  When we called in early they asked for a cell phone number that they could send a text to when the room was ready - we got a text around noon with our room number.


----------



## gabeoak

Well the premium STD view turned out to be a third floor room right by the Mickey sculpture. Tree blocking fireworks view. When I questions it at the desk they said a deluxe and a premium are he same thing. I'm not gonna let it ruin our trip.  But I do feel it's not what was promised. So beware to any of y'all who book a premium view.


----------



## blackjackdelta

gabeoak said:


> Well the premium STD view turned out to be a third floor room right by the Mickey sculpture. Tree blocking fireworks view. When I questions it at the desk they said a deluxe and a premium are he same thing. I'm not gonna let it ruin our trip. But I do feel it's not what was promised. So beware to any of y'all who book a premium view.


 
Have never tried a premium, did the DTD view and it was excellent but i would write to CS and send a copy of your reserevation along with a statement.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

merrrydeath said:


> So I have read through this entire thread. I've been sick and had nothing better to do, don't judge me
> 
> My mom and I will be staying at GCH(for our first time!) from December 10-14. We just booked a standard view room. I see so many people getting really particular about room requests. Am I weird for not being concerned at all about this? Are there really "bad" rooms in the bunch to be weary of?
> 
> Secondly, does anyone have experience with a late check-*in*? By late, I mean sometime around 10 or 11pm. We will be driving down from the bay area after I get off work so there is no way of getting there any earlier. Anything about this scenario that should worry me? I had already planned on calling the hotel in advance to let them know of our late arrival(so they don't assume we aren't coming). Has anyone been able to pre-check-in recently?
> 
> Lastly, will we be able to leave our car outside, check-in, unpack the car/take stuff up to the room, and then park? Or is there a limit to how long we can leave the car in the front of the hotel?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
We always leave the car in front as lond as it takes and this is mid afternoon. We just let the bell know and has never been a problem. I do not know where a bad room is, people sometimes have great excpectations and feel let down when things do not pan out many times due to the "price." Have a GREAT time and do not worry your trip will be wonderful.

Jack


----------



## goofycathy

We'll be there for our first time in just a few days!  wooooohhooooo


----------



## DizMe

goofycathy said:


> We'll be there for our first time in just a few days!  wooooohhooooo



Maybe we'll see you!  We'll be there Th-Sat.  Yahoo!!!!


----------



## Lucille1963

goofycathy said:


> We'll be there for our first time in just a few days!  wooooohhooooo





DizMe said:


> Maybe we'll see you!  We'll be there Th-Sat.  Yahoo!!!!



Have fun!!!!


----------



## cypressmom

TahoeMom said:


> We pre-checked-in last week - I called early in the morning and we arrived around 5:45pm.  When we called in early they asked for a cell phone number that they could send a text to when the room was ready - we got a text around noon with our room number.



I arrive tomorrow.   Do I need to pre check-in?  I tried calling the GCH yesterday, but was dumped into the general Disney reservations line.  Is there a direct line to the front desk?


----------



## aristocat65

cypressmom said:


> I arrive tomorrow.   Do I need to pre check-in?  I tried calling the GCH yesterday, but was dumped into the general Disney reservations line.  Is there a direct line to the front desk?



You don't need to pre-check in.  I have never done this.  You can just show up


----------



## blackjackdelta

cypressmom said:


> I arrive tomorrow. Do I need to pre check-in? I tried calling the GCH yesterday, but was dumped into the general Disney reservations line. Is there a direct line to the front desk?


 

There is no pre-checkin that I am aware of, you get into the checkin line a CM will take your name and escort you to a checkin CM. Tell them it is annivery, birthday or what ever you may be celebrating and they will bring you balloons, Mickey autographed photo's etc before you leave the desk.

Have a great time,

Jack


----------



## cypressmom

aristocat65 said:


> You don't need to pre-check in.  I have never done this.  You can just show up





blackjackdelta said:


> There is no pre-checkin that I am aware of, you get into the checkin line a CM will take your name and escort you to a checkin CM. Tell them it is annivery, birthday or what ever you may be celebrating and they will bring you balloons, Mickey autographed photo's etc before you leave the desk.
> 
> Have a great time,
> 
> Jack



Thank you so much!  One less thing to worry about.  Now, I need to go pack.


----------



## MrsMac218

gabeoak said:


> Well the premium STD view turned out to be a third floor room right by the Mickey sculpture. Tree blocking fireworks view. When I questions it at the desk they said a deluxe and a premium are he same thing. I'm not gonna let it ruin our trip.  But I do feel it's not what was promised. So beware to any of y'all who book a premium view.



Wow! If they are the same thing, then why the huge price difference I wonder?  
Thanks for the update...guess I'll keep my deluxe room!


----------



## Nonsuch

aristocat65 said:


> You don't need to pre-check in.  I have never done this.  You can just show up


I have also never done pre-registration, however this information is on the confirmation from the Grand Californian:


> Notice: In order to expedite the check-in-progress, we offer pre-registration service.  Simply call us at (714)300-7210 two hours before your arrival (on your arrival date).


It actually says "check-in-progress"


----------



## rentayenta

Have fun everyone who is on their way!


----------



## specialks

gabeoak said:


> Well the premium STD view turned out to be a third floor room right by the Mickey sculpture. Tree blocking fireworks view. When I questions it at the desk they said a deluxe and a premium are he same thing. I'm not gonna let it ruin our trip.  But I do feel it's not what was promised. So beware to any of y'all who book a premium view.



That is so frustrating.  I chatted with someone at disneyland.com and asked about DTD views and this is what they said (they also did verify that they went through renaming the room types to allow better inventory tracking):



> you: Hi, I would like to know the difference in the views at the Grand Californian Hotel...the Downtown Disney view rooms have the same description, but different names & prices
> 
> CM: What are the names you see?
> 
> you: Partial Deluxe Downtown Disney® District View:
> 
> you: Premium Downtown Disney® District View:
> 
> CM: The difference here is the name. A partial Deluxe Downtown Disney View means that you will be able to see Downtown Disney, but the view may be obstructed.
> 
> you: are there other DTD views?
> 
> CM: It looks like there is a Deluxe Partial Downtown Disney View and a Deluxe Partial Theme Park View.
> 
> CM: So Deluxe is the partial view.
> 
> CM: The Premium Downtown Disney View gives you a clear view of Downtown Disney.



I also made a list of all the room types and their descriptions from the website.  However I don't see a Premium STD view.  Here is the list:

*Standard View Room:*
Lose yourself in the enchanting romantic grandeur of a meticulously appointed room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era.

*Woods/Garden/Courtyard View:*
Gaze out your window at the natural splendor of the pine tree-filled Brisa Courtyard, enchanting Woods or Garden view and relax in a meticulously appointed room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era.

*Partial Deluxe Downtown Disney® District View:*
Lose yourself in the fun and energy of the Downtown Disney® District just outside your window, and relax in the comfort, luxury and meticulous craftsmanship of a remarkable room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era.

*Deluxe View:*
Compliment the timeless elegance of your meticulously appointed room with a partial view of the majestic Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa Redwood Pool, the excitement of Disney California Adventure Park or the fun and energy of the Downtown Disney District.

*Premium View:*
Complement the timeless elegance of your meticulously appointed room with a spectacular view of the dynamic energy of Disney California Adventure® Park.

*Premium Downtown Disney® District View:*
Lose yourself in the fun and energy of the Downtown Disney District just outside your window, and relax in the comfort, luxury and meticulous craftsmanship of a remarkable room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era.

*Concierge Standard View:*
Gaze out your window at the natural splendor of the pine tree-filled Brisa Courtyard and relax in a meticulously appointed room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era. Plus, enjoy the convenience and luxury of our exclusive concierge lounge and additional concierge amenities.

*Premium View Concierge:*
Compliment the timeless elegance of your meticulously appointed room with a spectacular view of the dynamic energy of Disney California Adventure® Park. Plus, enjoy the convenience and luxury of our exclusive concierge lounge and additional concierge amenities.


----------



## DmaxHawk

specialks said:


> That is so frustrating.  I chatted with someone at disneyland.com and asked about DTD views and this is what they said (they also did verify that they went through renaming the room types to allow better inventory tracking):
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a list of all the room types and their descriptions from the website.  However I don't see a Premium STD view.  Here is the list:
> 
> *Standard View Room:*
> Lose yourself in the enchanting romantic grandeur of a meticulously appointed room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era.
> 
> *Woods/Garden/Courtyard View:*
> Gaze out your window at the natural splendor of the pine tree-filled Brisa Courtyard, enchanting Woods or Garden view and relax in a meticulously appointed room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era.
> 
> *Partial Deluxe Downtown Disney® District View:*
> Lose yourself in the fun and energy of the Downtown Disney® District just outside your window, and relax in the comfort, luxury and meticulous craftsmanship of a remarkable room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era.
> 
> *Deluxe View:*
> Compliment the timeless elegance of your meticulously appointed room with a partial view of the majestic Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa Redwood Pool, the excitement of Disney California Adventure Park or the fun and energy of the Downtown Disney District.
> 
> *Premium View:*
> Complement the timeless elegance of your meticulously appointed room with a spectacular view of the dynamic energy of Disney California Adventure® Park.
> 
> *Premium Downtown Disney® District View:*
> Lose yourself in the fun and energy of the Downtown Disney District just outside your window, and relax in the comfort, luxury and meticulous craftsmanship of a remarkable room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era.
> 
> *Concierge Standard View:*
> Gaze out your window at the natural splendor of the pine tree-filled Brisa Courtyard and relax in a meticulously appointed room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era. Plus, enjoy the convenience and luxury of our exclusive concierge lounge and additional concierge amenities.
> 
> *Premium View Concierge:*
> Compliment the timeless elegance of your meticulously appointed room with a spectacular view of the dynamic energy of Disney California Adventure® Park. Plus, enjoy the convenience and luxury of our exclusive concierge lounge and additional concierge amenities.




Great breakdown of the views! I added it to the "room view" section of the superthread.


----------



## Nonsuch

specialks said:


> That is so frustrating.  I chatted with someone at disneyland.com and asked about DTD views and this is what they said (they also did verify that they went through renaming the room types to allow better inventory tracking):
> 
> I also made a list of all the room types and their descriptions from the website.  However I don't see a Premium STD view.  Here is the list: ...



It is also frustrating that bed type cannot be reserved, only requested


----------



## merrrydeath

Thanks to all of those who gave me some input to my questions! I am incredibly excited to be staying at The Grand Californian for the first time. I know that no matter what room I get, it's going to be better than anywhere else we've stayed when visiting Disneyland. I'm really looking forward to never having to leave the magic while there.


----------



## nunzia

specialks said:


> That is so frustrating.  I chatted with someone at disneyland.com and asked about DTD views and this is what they said (they also did verify that they went through renaming the room types to allow better inventory tracking):
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a list of all the room types and their descriptions from the website.  However I don't see a Premium STD view.  Here is the list:
> 
> *Standard View Room:*
> Lose yourself in the enchanting romantic grandeur of a meticulously appointed room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era.
> 
> *Woods/Garden/Courtyard View:*
> Gaze out your window at the natural splendor of the pine tree-filled Brisa Courtyard, enchanting Woods or Garden view and relax in a meticulously appointed room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era.
> 
> *Partial Deluxe Downtown Disney® District View:*
> Lose yourself in the fun and energy of the Downtown Disney® District just outside your window, and relax in the comfort, luxury and meticulous craftsmanship of a remarkable room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era.
> 
> *Deluxe View:*
> Compliment the timeless elegance of your meticulously appointed room with a partial view of the majestic Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa Redwood Pool, the excitement of Disney California Adventure Park or the fun and energy of the Downtown Disney District.
> 
> *Premium View:*
> Complement the timeless elegance of your meticulously appointed room with a spectacular view of the dynamic energy of Disney California Adventure® Park.
> 
> *Premium Downtown Disney® District View:*
> Lose yourself in the fun and energy of the Downtown Disney District just outside your window, and relax in the comfort, luxury and meticulous craftsmanship of a remarkable room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era.
> 
> *Concierge Standard View:
> Gaze out your window at the natural splendor of the pine tree-filled Brisa Courtyard and relax in a meticulously appointed room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era. Plus, enjoy the convenience and luxury of our exclusive concierge lounge and additional concierge amenities.
> 
> Premium View Concierge:
> Compliment the timeless elegance of your meticulously appointed room with a spectacular view of the dynamic energy of Disney California Adventure® Park. Plus, enjoy the convenience and luxury of our exclusive concierge lounge and additional concierge amenities.*




Hmmm..I had a Concierge room with a view of a meticulously tidy valet parking area...


----------



## Nonsuch

nunzia said:


> Hmmm..I had a Concierge room with a view of a meticulously tidy valet parking area...


Looks like the view from a room with a daybed 
Those are only located overlooking the front of the hotel


----------



## specialks

nunzia said:


> [/B]
> 
> Hmmm..I had a Concierge room with a view of a meticulously tidy valet parking area...



 I remembered reading your post  a while back about that. Then when I read that concierge description it thought, "hmmm, is the parking lot called the Brisa Courtyard?". You have to admit it is kind of tree-filled.


----------



## Toraliina

Does anyone know whether GCH provides toiletries like toothbrushes, soap, showercaps etc?

thanks!


----------



## nunzia

specialks said:


> I remembered reading your post  a while back about that. Then when I read that concierge description it thought, "hmmm, is the parking lot called the Brisa Courtyard?". You have to admit it is kind of tree-filled.



 Yes, I think it did have a daybed. It was a blast staying Concierge..we used that lounge ALOT. I had DP to burn up from DVC VGC purchase and since they weren't open yet I could use points at the hotel and wanted to use them all since they would expire and TADA! Concierge..loads of fun. It was right before the first Expo and they must have a suite up there some where because there was Disney security blocking a door all the time. I always wonder who was staying there that popped up at the Expo: Nic Cage, John Travolta, Robin Williams, Johnny Depp??


----------



## TahoeMom

Toraliina said:


> Does anyone know whether GCH provides toiletries like toothbrushes, soap, showercaps etc?
> 
> thanks!



No toothbrushes in the room but I bet you could get one if you called down and said you forgot one.  There were shower caps, a bar of soap, a shoe shine cloth and bottles of shampoo, conditioner, lotion, and bath wash.


----------



## Toraliina

thanks! Just wanted to know what kind of stuff I needed to pack!


----------



## nunzia

..just FYI...that shoeshine cloth is great on 100+ degree days if you get it wet and hang it around your neck..just sayin...


----------



## sonjaandsue

I saw a post that stated there are DVD players in every room but the official site seems to indicate that only Concierge rooms have them.  Does anyone know?  Thanks.  Starting to pack for our first stay - only 7 days away!


----------



## XMom

Yes, there are players in each room. If you are staying concierge or in the villas you can get movies go watch for free. If you are just in a normal room, then you might want to bring one or two of your favorites.


----------



## sonjaandsue

XMom said:


> Yes, there are players in each room. If you are staying concierge or in the villas you can get movies go watch for free. If you are just in a normal room, then you might want to bring one or two of your favorites.



Thank you!  We will be packing some new DVDs!


----------



## rentayenta

Anyone know how much the plush robes cost from the GCH? I know once my kids wear them for 3 days they'll want to keep them.  It will also be hard to say no.


----------



## nunzia

rentayenta said:


> Anyone know how much the plush robes cost from the GCH? I know once my kids wear them for 3 days they'll want to keep them.  It will also be hard to say no.



Do they have kids robes? IMO the robes are not plush and I think they have changed them. When I first stayed there in 2001 I LOVED the robes and intended on buying one..the visit I decided to actually spring for one they seemed much..stiffer and not snuggly. They have always been the waffle material, but they don't seem soft anymore. I believe they are $85.00


----------



## specialks

Question about the GCH pool...we are headed there for the 23rd-26th and hoping to visit the pool on Tues before the party.  I just saw the weather forecast is 90 on that day (ugh, I'm a Seattle girl and that's hot!), so my question is, are you able to find places around the pool to sit or is it impossible?  I see lots of talk about cabanas, but I'm sure my DH wouldn't go for that splurge, and I have 2 young kids so I don't think it would be a good option for us anyway.


----------



## TahoeMom

specialks said:


> Question about the GCH pool...we are headed there for the 23rd-26th and hoping to visit the pool on Tues before the party.  I just saw the weather forecast is 90 on that day (ugh, I'm a Seattle girl and that's hot!), so my question is, are you able to find places around the pool to sit or is it impossible?  I see lots of talk about cabanas, but I'm sure my DH wouldn't go for that splurge, and I have 2 young kids so I don't think it would be a good option for us anyway.



It probably depends on the day and the heat but the GCH has lots of pool lounge chairs - and they are the best lounge chairs I have ever seen at a pool - very comfortable!  We went to the pool on Sunday 10/2 - the weather was warm but not terribly hot - and we easily found lounge chairs.  We had our choice of sun or shade.  There are 3 pools (all right next to each other) so if you have a specific place you want to sit, that may be more difficult, but if you don't have a strong preference, you will probably not have too much difficulty.


----------



## rentayenta

nunzia said:


> Do they have kids robes? IMO the robes are not plush and I think they have changed them. When I first stayed there in 2001 I LOVED the robes and intended on buying one..the visit I decided to actually spring for one they seemed much..stiffer and not snuggly. They have always been the waffle material, but they don't seem soft anymore. I believe they are $85.00





That makes me sad but thank for the info.  I thought they had kids robes. Maybe I should call but even if they have them, I can't fathom spending $85 per waffly robe.


----------



## DizMe

We just got back from a stay at GCH Oct 13-15.  It was awesome!!!!  We were in a 'premium theme park view' room, which was on the 4th floor overlooking GRR.  There is an elevator bank in that wing that I did not know about!  It was extremely convenient compared to the rooms I've stayed in in the past, where you have to walk a mile just to get to the elevator or you take a 'secret' door out of the wing that you are only allowed to use to exit, not re-enter.  This elevator bank comes out in a small foyer right next to Napa Rose, and can be accessed in either direction.  You're near the pool, the lobby, and between Napa Rose and Storyteller's.  The entrance to DCA is right next door!  It was a great location.

Also wanted to mention that we asked for a taxi voucher and were given one at Guest Services.  It is good for any of the nearby airports at various flat rates.  I can't remember what the rate was for LAX, but SNA was only $32.


----------



## cypressmom

We just returned from a 3 night stay.  We LOVED the GCH!!!  I reserved a standard room and asked for a king.  When we arrived, they had a room available with 2 queens, but said if we didn't find waiting, a king would open up.  We went to lunch at Naples and before lunch was over, I had a text saying our room was ready.  We were in 6131 and loved it.  We had a view of paradise Pier, the DLH and part of DTD.

It is the second to last room in the hallway.  We were in our room when the Halloween fireworks went off and I could see a speck of them from my balcony, so I walked to the end of the hallway and could see them perfectly.  Loved it.  The room was so quiet and I didn't think a far walk to the elevator.  Everyone was so helpful and kind.  I don't think I could ever stay off-site again.


----------



## rentayenta

DizMe said:


> Also wanted to mention that we asked for a taxi voucher and were given one at Guest Services.  It is good for any of the nearby airports at various flat rates.  I can't remember what the rate was for LAX, but SNA was only $32.




This is terrific, thanks!!!!


----------



## WorldofColor

I have Premium Theme Park room reserved for December and was wondering if this included one of those pool and theme park view. They recently switched up the view types and now I am real confused. So does Premium View room include pool view because I really one complete theme park view room.


----------



## DizMe

WorldofColor said:


> I have Premium Theme Park room reserved for December and was wondering if this included one of those pool and theme park view. They recently switched up the view types and now I am real confused. So does Premium View room include pool view because I really one complete theme park view room.



They now have the option of Premium Theme Park or Premium Pool/Resort view.  If you told them theme park, that should be the view you get.  Premium just means it's on a higher floor so less likely to be obstructed by trees, though our premium room on the 4th floor (overlooking GRR) was pretty obstructed.  Floors 4, 5, 6 are the premium floors, so if you can, request the highest floor possible.

We were right next door to a suite, which was at the end of the hallway.  It would have had views of both the park and the pool.  That would be awesome!  For just a brief moment, as we were headed to the end of the hall, I had this hope that we'd been given the suite...


----------



## WorldofColor

Oh cool! Does that mean it guarantees me 4th to 6th floor room with theme park view and not pool view if I got premium theme park room? Thank you!


----------



## WorldofColor

Anybody?


----------



## gmi3804

JosieGirl71 said:


> Do the VGC rooms have the in-wall type of air conditioners or is it central air?  We like to run a fan for white noise while we sleep and I'm wondering if we need to bring a small fan with us.



This may be too late for you, but for other white mouse fans out there, there are a number of white noise apps for your mobile device, many of them free. Sure beats lugging a fan or a white noise machine around. For the iPhone, Sleep Pillow is free and includes some basic sounds; you can pay a little more for a larger variety of sounds. 

(I do _not_ work for Sleep Pillow!  )


----------



## Peace Mickey Lovers

Can someone advise me on a good room location near an elevator in the DVC of GCV? I would love to be able to see the park or WOC out our window  if thats pollsible too.
Thanks Lisa


----------



## BunnieGene

gmi3804 said:


> This may be too late for you, but for other white mouse fans out there, there are a number of white noise apps for your mobile device, many of them free. Sure beats lugging a fan or a white noise machine around. For the iPhone, Sleep Pillow is free and includes some basic sounds; you can pay a little more for a larger variety of sounds.
> 
> (I do _not_ work for Sleep Pillow!  )




Thank you so much for the suggestion... Downloading the app now!


----------



## gmi3804

Peace Mickey Lovers said:


> Can someone advise me on a good room location near an elevator in the DVC of GCV? I would love to be able to see the park or WOC out our window  if thats pollsible too.
> Thanks Lisa



Actually, I'm interested in this too. I'll be staying at GCV in early November in a rented-points Studio. Looking at the DVC floor plan posted early in this thread, it looks like there aren't that many studios on each floor. It probably doesn't matter where I am, but it's nice to know if there are any preferred tiers. Thanks!


----------



## DizMe

WorldofColor said:


> Oh cool! Does that mean it guarantees me 4th to 6th floor room with theme park view and not pool view if I got premium theme park room? Thank you!



Well...supposedly, yes, but DLR pretty much NEVER guarantees anything when it comes to rooms 

When I made our reservation, though, the CM assured me that if that's what I'd booked, that's what I'd get.  I called back to confirm that with another CM and was told the same.  However, if the hotel is completely booked and you come in late, I am not sure what you'd find.  If you did not get what you paid for (which would be 4-6 floor--I think they allow themselves the option of putting you in another premium view if one of your type isn't available), be sure to ask for a supervisor.  They will make it right for you, either with a different room or some perks to make it up to you.


----------



## WorldofColor

DizMe said:


> Well...supposedly, yes, but DLR pretty much NEVER guarantees anything when it comes to rooms
> 
> When I made our reservation, though, the CM assured me that if that's what I'd booked, that's what I'd get.  I called back to confirm that with another CM and was told the same.  However, if the hotel is completely booked and you come in late, I am not sure what you'd find.  If you did not get what you paid for (which would be 4-6 floor--I think they allow themselves the option of putting you in another premium view if one of your type isn't available), be sure to ask for a supervisor.  They will make it right for you, either with a different room or some perks to make it up to you.



Thank you for your help! You rock!


----------



## blackjackdelta

DD has decided she wants to go to Disney College since the local U is affliated with the program so it locks like i am going to find points for a rental for mid-august. I think it will be harder and more expensive.


Jack


----------



## DmaxHawk

blackjackdelta said:


> DD has decided she wants to go to Disney College since the local U is affliated with the program so it locks like i am going to find points for a rental for mid-august. I think it will be harder and more expensive.
> 
> 
> Jack




Jack, where is the College located?


----------



## gmi3804

What are the current parking rates for DVC guests staying on points? Is self-parking still free?


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> Jack, where is the College located?


 

The actual living quarters are about 4 blocks a way, but the college is in the park itself, more like an internship to Disney operations for a semester. Washing State University is one of the 20 affliates across the states that provides credits for doing this. She want to be a Disney exec. She is 18 and in her Junior year at this time. 4.0 GA thru HS and now college so I think she has a chance.
The is a Disney College thread on the big main board..trust me, I am a virgin about this subject, much more to learn.

Have a great day,

Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

gmi3804 said:


> What are the current parking rates for DVC guests staying on points? Is self-parking still free?


Yes, self-parking is free for VGC guests staying on points


----------



## gmi3804

Nonsuch said:


> Yes, self-parking is free for VGC guests staying on points



Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

Peace Mickey Lovers said:


> Can someone advise me on a good room location near an elevator in the DVC of GCV? I would love to be able to see the park or WOC out our window...


There is set of elevators at the entrance of the VGC wing, so all the villas are close 
The park side villas nearest the elevators do have a good view of WOC 



gmi3804 said:


> ...it looks like there aren't that many studios on each floor.



The VGC is a small wing of the hotel, so there are only a few of each villa type on each floor 

Floorplans and lots more information:
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0


----------



## grandfloluver

ok, so i have a question! My family have been to DLR and stayed at the GC about two years ago, and we are planning another trip this July. We had a wonderful view of the WOC and DCA.  And for the life of me, I can't think of the room number we had, or section we were in.  Does anyone happen to know what area that a room with a WOC view is in? Thanks a million! 

Oh, and sorry if this has been asked before....i haven't read all the pages yet.


----------



## Nonsuch

grandfloluver said:


> ...Does anyone happen to know what area that a room with a WOC view is in?


The VGC have the best views of WOC.
If you were in a hotel room, the even number rooms x240-x250 face the park.  Only the upper floors (5,4,3) and closer to x240 will have a view of WOC.  Room 5240 is directly below the WOC viewing patio on the 6th floor.


----------



## grandfloluver

Nonsuch said:


> The VGC have the best views of WOC.
> If you were in a hotel room, the even number rooms x240-x250 face the park.  Only the upper floors (5,4,3) and closer to x240 will have a view of WOC.  Room 5240 is directly below the WOC viewing patio on the 6th floor.



Ok! Well, thanks! This has helped me a ton!


----------



## kailuagirl

Is there a microwave anywhere on the property that guests can use?  Last year my DD wanted to eat popcorn as we watched a movie in our room and a bag of microwave popcorn would have been perfect


----------



## jacs1234

I think that I've got this right, but I'd love some confirmation from someone who actually knows what they're talking about, cause really, I have no clue.

We have booked a premium view suite at the Grand and the view we would really like is over the Grizzly River Rapids and the REdwood Creek challenge area.  This is my dh's favourite part of DCA.  To get these rooms I would have to request rooms in the #333 -  355 or 327 - 414?  Is that right? How do you ask for that?

 We get there the day after thanksgiving so I'm pretty certain that all the good views will be taken already   but I'll try anyway.


----------



## Nonsuch

kailuagirl said:


> Is there a microwave anywhere on the property that guests can use?


There is a microwave available in Whitewater Snacks


----------



## WendyWhy

If we check in around 9 AM on Sunday before thanksgiving - our room will likely not be ready till the afternoon, right? So what would we do with any groceries that would need refrigeration? I am probably bringing cheese sticks, yogurt, etc - just stick them in a cooler?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## kailuagirl

Last year we had brought a cooler with us and the bellman asked if we wanted it to be put in the fridge also.  So I'm guessing they have somewhere to store it all for you to keep it cold.  But I'm not sure, but that was our experience.  Great question!!


----------



## franandaj

With the addition of the VGC they added refrigerated storage, so perhaps they are offering it to GCH customers in addition to the VGC visitors.


----------



## Sydnie

Just posting my excitement..this time next month we will be at the GC!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

WendyWhy said:


> ...So what would we do with any groceries that would need refrigeration? I am probably bringing cheese sticks, yogurt, etc - just stick them in a cooler?


Put your groceries in soft sided coolers (or insulated shopping bags), with a note that they require refrigeration (or freezing).  A large commercial refrigerator and freezer are located in the baggage storage room


----------



## WendyWhy

Nonsuch said:


> Put your groceries in soft sided coolers (or insulated shopping bags), with a note that they require refrigeration (or freezing).  A large commercial refrigerator and freezer are located in the baggage storage room



Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## kailuagirl

Where are the washers and dryers located at GCH?  And how much do they cost?  Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

kailuagirl said:


> Where are the washers and dryers located at GCH?


2nd floor near Napa Rose and 1st floor in the VGC wing.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

, hooray ! we're coming back next may but only for 
3 days...because we also going to aulani for 2 weeks. 

yep, my guess would be more. too bad you wasn't able to take 
a picture. we might have been able to help. sometimes lil'acts 
of kindness can pay off big time, just later on. 

sure hope we get near our first room so we can take more pictures. 
this will be our third trip & the first 2 were wonderful. 

anyhoot, i think all the dvc rooms have washers/dryers  & microwaves. 
and we liked going up to the 6th floor viewing area for woc. last night
we watched from our bed.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

DVC studio units do not have a washer/dryer, only 1 and 2 bedroom units have them.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Nonsuch said:


> 2nd floor near Napa Rose and 1st floor in the VGC wing.


 
They do have w and d on the 1st floor of DVC? We are think about a studio for the 3 of us but won't work if we have to go over to the main hotel to do laundry.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## nunzia

blackjackdelta said:


> They do have w and d on the 1st floor of DVC? We are think about a studio for the 3 of us but won't work if we have to go over to the main hotel to do laundry.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jack



yes..in the DVC wing. Very convenient!


----------



## blackjackdelta

nunzia said:


> yes..in the DVC wing. Very convenient!


 

Hey Nunzia, thanks.

We have stayed there 3 times now and never new that but have not stayed in a studio as of yet.

Jack


----------



## sonjaandsue

kailuagirl said:


> You have to use dollar bills or old five dollar bills to buy tokens.  We brought alot of quarters that were useless.  Wash cycle and dry cycle were each two dollars.  The machines are not the big ones that are at laundromats.


----------



## kailuagirl

Thanks, that's good to know.  I would have shown up with a stack or quarters ready to go.  How many are there?


----------



## nunzia

sonjaandsue said:


> You have to use dollar bills or old five dollar bills to buy tokens.  We brought alot of quarters that were useless.  Wash cycle and dry cycle were each two dollars.  The machines are not the big ones that are at laundromats.



If you are staying in the villas you get free tokens from the front desk


----------



## KingRichard

Wow what a thread. It took 4 days to read. lol

Thank you everyone for all the great info. 

We will be staying here for the first time after our DCL to Hawaii cruise and using for the first time our DVC points and first visit to DL.

Called at the 7 month window and got a 1 bedroom for 3 days and a studio for 2 more days. 

Will try and tackle the owners thread before I ask any questions.


----------



## nemofans

So just got home from our stay at GCH.  Was anyone else there this week?  
Does anyone know why the fire alarm went off at 3:15 am Sat morning?  Was there actually a fire or just a prank?
Not a great way to start our 7 am MM day.   But now we can say we were in DCA after hours in our pjs.


----------



## Nonsuch

KingRichard said:


> Wow what a thread. It took 4 days to read. lol...
> 
> Will try and tackle the owners thread before I ask any questions.



The 2 VGC owners threads combine to over 300 pages 
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners Group
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0


----------



## twopeasonepod

nemofans said:


> So just got home from our stay at GCH.  Was anyone else there this week?
> Does anyone know why the fire alarm went off at 3:15 am Sat morning?  Was there actually a fire or just a prank?
> Not a great way to start our 7 am MM day.   But now we can say we were in DCA after hours in our pjs.



We were/are here!  Someone told us that a pipe burst(?) but we don't really know.  We looked outside but didn't leave our room (I know, we are bad).


----------



## Davids-Coco

nemofans said:


> So just got home from our stay at GCH.  Was anyone else there this week?
> Does anyone know why the fire alarm went off at 3:15 am Sat morning?  Was there actually a fire or just a prank?
> Not a great way to start our 7 am MM day.   But now we can say we were in DCA after hours in our pjs.


What is it about this time of year? When we go to disneyland between Nov 2 and Nov 13th, an alarm always goes off and we end up outside in our PJs.


----------



## franandaj

Davids-Coco said:


> What is it about this time of year? When we go to disneyland between Nov 2 and Nov 13th, an alarm always goes off and we end up outside in our PJs.



Well then I'm glad it already went off, we will be there next Saturday.


----------



## Nonsuch

Davids-Coco said:


> What is it about this time of year? When we go to disneyland between Nov 2 and Nov 13th, an alarm always goes off and we end up outside in our PJs.


It's just the Grand preparing for Christmas


----------



## nunzia

Nonsuch said:


> It's just the Grand preparing for Christmas



LOL..I remember that year...when we checked in last time the gal said the fire alarms also go off if someone smokes in their room..dunno if that is true or just a scare tactic..


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> LOL..I remember that year...when we checked in last time the gal said the fire alarms also go off if someone smokes in their room..dunno if that is true or just a scare tactic..



That's probably true. Say for example, a full blown fire breaks out in one room with no one in it, the hotel fire alarm should (i hope) go off.


----------



## Hofmanns4

Davids-Coco said:


> What is it about this time of year? When we go to disneyland between Nov 2 and Nov 13th, an alarm always goes off and we end up outside in our PJs.



Our last 2 trips at the GC around this time of year, we have also been outside in our PJ's in the middle of the night! Was very hard to get DS who was 6 months old back to bed after 40 minutes outside


----------



## Davids-Coco

Hofmanns4 said:


> Our last 2 trips at the GC around this time of year, we have also been outside in our PJ's in the middle of the night! Was very hard to get DS who was 6 months old back to bed after 40 minutes outside


lol. That was our situation the first time... but with an 18 mo old who refused to go back down.


----------



## nemofans

My boys didn't want to go down either after the fire alarm, so we put on the princess storytelling channel.  After Cinderella finished her story, we turned off the tv & they fell right to sleep.


----------



## kailuagirl

Do they let you take the pool towels up to your room?  Just wondering as we are going in a couple weeks and I'm trying to figure out how to keep DD4 warm from the pool to the room.

Thanks!


----------



## TahoeMom

kailuagirl said:


> Do they let you take the pool towels up to your room?  Just wondering as we are going in a couple weeks and I'm trying to figure out how to keep DD4 warm from the pool to the room.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes.  We have brought them up to our room before and then just put them in the basket under the sink.  There is no one checking towels out (you just grab what you need) and there is no one "guarding" the gate so there is no problem taking them to the room.


----------



## specialks

Finally getting around to posting pics from our Oct trip...
We were amazed to receive an upgrade to an amazing room overlooking the pool.  We were in room 3010.  Great location!  Overlooking the lobby - wide hallways - quick access to the main elevators & park/DTD entrance.  I'm permanently spoiled!

Our room 3010





View into room from balcony





Bunkbed room





To give you an idea of bunkbed size - my 7 year old daughter on the trundle (she is just above average height - but not much - probably is 50"-51" tall)





Bathroom area





Bathroom vanity





Amenity products





Closet - Robe, Playpen, Safe





Safe size (iPad 2 inside)





Fridge





View





Left View





Vacation Planning - I arranged for special "baskets" to be made for my girls.  They were cellobagged - not in a basket.  The girls loved finding their treats!





Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Nonsuch

specialks said:


> We were amazed to receive an upgrade to an amazing room overlooking the pool.  We were in room 3010.  Great location!
> 
> View


2 years ago, we were upgraded to a similar room on the 5th floor, looking across the pool at the newly completed VGC 
That turned out to be a very expensive upgrade, since it motivated us to buy at VGC


----------



## alphie1991

Thanks for the pictures and information on the rooms.  We leave in 10 days (yeah!) and requested, hope to have a bunkbed room -- DD 5 was just asking if she could sleep on the top bunk and it looks like she will be able to.  Also, thank you for the picture of the refrigerator -- it is helpful to see the actual size.


----------



## kailuagirl

We are checking in on Sunday 11/27 and I just checked the weather and it is calling for a pretty warm day, in the 70's.  We are there for 6 days so we wanted to do at least a partial day at the pool and that might be the best day to do it.  My question is, if we use the pool and our room isn't ready yet, is there anywhere we can change, shower off, etc.?  I know some hotels have a special room available to use.  Not sure if GCH does.  Thanks!


----------



## kailuagirl

There are 5 people allowed per room right?  DH, DD4 and I are checking in Sunday for 5 nights.  My sister in law and nephew are joining us for a day of disney fun (they live in OC), not sure which day yet.  I was just thinking if possible, maybe they could stay with us that night or the night before so they don't have to drive in.  

Would I totally confuse our reservation to add them for one night only?  

And more importantly, I don't care about bed specs for our room, our first request is location.  Most of the rooms are double's right?  I'm scared that if I offer them the option to stay one night with us that it might make us get a room not where we requested.

Are you allowed to have 2 cars to a room?  We are going to have a rental with us.

I haven't mentioned anything to them yet, I'm still trying to work it all out to see if doable.  And of course, I want to be honest with disney and let them know if they do stay with us that one night.

Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

kailuagirl said:


> Would I totally confuse our reservation to add them for one night only?


You could add the names after you check in, so there will be no chance the 5 names would change your location.  Most of the rooms have 2 queen beds.



kailuagirl said:


> Are you allowed to have 2 cars to a room?


All your room keys will have "self-parking" printed on them.  There is no tracking of how many cars you park.


----------



## Nonsuch

kailuagirl said:


> My question is, if we use the pool and our room isn't ready yet, is there anywhere we can change, shower off, etc.?


There is a bathroom within the pool area and the fitness center is just outside the pool area.

I've never used the pools or fitness center, so I can't give more details


----------



## closetmickey

Has anyone seen any Carolers at the GCH yet?  We are heading over there tonight for dinner at Storytellers.


----------



## rentayenta

Just got back from 3 nights at the GCV and I can say, it did not disappoint. Amazing!  I will post pics of our view and a few of the room in my trip report, link below.


----------



## DmaxHawk

specialks said:


> Finally getting around to posting pics from our Oct trip...
> We were amazed to receive an upgrade to an amazing room overlooking the pool.  We were in room 3010.  Great location!  Overlooking the lobby - wide hallways - quick access to the main elevators & park/DTD entrance.  I'm permanently spoiled!
> 
> Our room 3010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View into room from balcony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunkbed room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give you an idea of bunkbed size - my 7 year old daughter on the trundle (she is just above average height - but not much - probably is 50"-51" tall)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bathroom area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bathroom vanity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amenity products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closet - Robe, Playpen, Safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safe size (iPad 2 inside)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vacation Planning - I arranged for special "baskets" to be made for my girls.  They were cellobagged - not in a basket.  The girls loved finding their treats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions.




Thanks for the pics!
Added the views to the "Various Room Views" portion of the superthread.


Apologies for not keeping up, harvest at the farm has kept me extremely busy!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## KCmike

Any word on them adding more daybeds to hotel this year?  We will be coming back to the resort in the summertime (hopefully!) and don't want to have to worry about it again.


----------



## Nonsuch

KCmike said:


> Any word on them adding more daybeds to hotel this year?


It seems very unlikely any more rooms with daybeds will be added.  The rooms with 2 queens and a daybed are larger than the normal rooms, so it would require major renovation.
We will need to make due with the existing 39 rooms


----------



## KCmike

Time to start gearing up the planning again.  Thought I would bump us again with a picture.


----------



## deej696

We visited the GC last week as we were having dinner at Napa Rose. What an amazing experience at their chef's counter! For anyone considering dinner here, I did a review *here.*

Next time we are in DL I'll do some better planning and hopefully land a room at GC Villas...


----------



## DmaxHawk

deej696 said:


> We visited the GC last week as we were having dinner at Napa Rose. What an amazing experience at their chef's counter! For anyone considering dinner here, I did a review *here.*
> 
> Next time we are in DL I'll do some better planning and hopefully land a room at GC Villas...



Great review Deej! It makes me want to try the Chef's Counter next time I go!


----------



## KCmike

Great review Deej.  I don't know if I could throw down the money it would cost for that dinner.  Here's another picture to get all of us going in 2012 excited.


----------



## Lewdannie

Hi,

can guests of the Disneyland Hotel use the Laundry Rooms at the Grand Californian?

cheers

Dean


----------



## Nonsuch

Lewdannie said:


> can guests of the Disneyland Hotel use the Laundry Rooms at the Grand Californian?


I'm not positive, but I think a room key is needed to access the laundry room.
Room keys are needed to access the ice machines, except the ones in the DVC wing.


----------



## DizMe

I have evolved (yes, it took some time, believe it or not!) into a dedicated GCH lover!  What a fabulous hotel and totally worth the money IMO.  

Just wanted to post that when I was there in December, I wrote down the taxi rates (flat rate) from GCH to the various airports and attractions if you use the taxi voucher from the hotel.  The taxi vouchers can be obtained at the Guest Services desk.  Here are the rates from GCH to:

SNA - $32
LGB - $40
LAX - $80
Universal - $100
Hollywood - $91
Huntington Beach - $40
Newport - $40
Knotts - $20

They have vans, so large parties can go together (and save money!).


----------



## sierranevada

Just had to posted that I reserved the Grand Villa from 7/12-7/15!  So excited!!  I have only stayed in the 2 bedroom villas and am really looking forward the the Grand Villa!


----------



## DmaxHawk

sierranevada said:


> Just had to posted that I reserved the Grand Villa from 7/12-7/15!  So excited!!  I have only stayed in the 2 bedroom villas and am really looking forward the the Grand Villa!



Congrats! 

Hope you enjoy it! Let us know how it is!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

DmaxHawk said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Hope you enjoy it! Let us know how it is!!


 
Please take lots of photo.


----------



## kailuagirl

Lewdannie said:


> Hi,
> 
> can guests of the Disneyland Hotel use the Laundry Rooms at the Grand Californian?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dean



Last month when I used them, I had to use my room key to get into the laundry room so I wouldn't think so.  Are there none at the Disneyland Hotel?  It was my first time doing laundry on vacation and I'm gonna do it everytime from now on and cut my packing way down


----------



## blackjackdelta

kailuagirl said:


> Last month when I used them, I had to use my room key to get into the laundry room so I wouldn't think so. Are there none at the Disneyland Hotel? It was my first time doing laundry on vacation and I'm gonna do it everytime from now on and cut my packing way down


 
One of the reasons we like a 1 bedroom and there is a luandy room for the Grand Hotel rooms.

Jack


----------



## Tarijeno

Hey everybody,

I'm new to the forums, and I'm planning a late summer/early fall family trip to Anaheim.

Here's the rundown of the plan. The trip was originally meant to be a late anniversary present for my two elderly parents. We three would all fly into SNA and stay for a week at the Grand Californian. I've noticed from past trips to Disneyland that my parents have required a lot of mid-day hotel breaks -- a problem when the hotel is a mile away. So, anyway, that has been the plan for the last month. Then my mother not-too-subtly suggested that we invite my sister's kids (3 of them), who would be 3,4, and 12 at the time of the trip, to tag along. The two youngest are big 'Cars' freaks, and I think Grandma would feel guilty not inviting them to tag along so soon after the Carsland opening.

So for the past week I've been pricing out GCH rooms through various websites (Disneyland.com, Expedia, Hotels.com, etc.) and I've run into a snag that actually brought me to this fine website: Anaheim won't allow more than 5 people to a hotel room, even when you're booking a room online, and our hypothetical group consists of 6 people.

I've read back through this thread, about 50 pages, and have read arguments including "Don't you dare try and jam 6 people into one of those rooms! What if there's a fire!?!?!" and "It's just one extra person. The hotel should let it slide." Is there a definitive rule on this matter? I would understand a harsh response if, say, my group were 6 22 year olds. But the 5th and 6th members of our group are 3 & 4 years old.

I'd consider saving up for a second, adjacent hotel room, but there are two snags in regard to that: 1) Putting the kids in a separate hotel room without constant supervision is a big no-no 2) A second standard room effectively doubles the cost of this vacation, and upgrading to a suite triples it... all for a tiny little 3 year old.

So I'm here looking for advice. We do have our hearts set on the GCH. Has anyone else had similar experiences to this? How did it work out?


----------



## CrazyDuck

Perhaps you should look at renting points for a 2 bedroom villa (can sleep 9).  Then you can bring your sister too... You can probably rent a villa for not much more than the cost of a standard room.  Check out www.dvcrequest.com.


----------



## Nonsuch

Tarijeno said:


> I've read back through this thread, about 50 pages, and have read arguments including "Don't you dare try and jam 6 people into one of those rooms! What if there's a fire!?!?!" and "It's just one extra person. The hotel should let it slide." Is there a definitive rule on this matter? I would understand a harsh response if, say, my group were 6 22 year olds. But the 5th and 6th members of our group are 3 & 4 years old.


It is highly unlikely any hotel employee will authorize you to exceed the occupancy limit.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Tarijeno said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I'm new to the forums, and I'm planning a late summer/early fall family trip to Anaheim.
> 
> Here's the rundown of the plan. The trip was originally meant to be a late anniversary present for my two elderly parents. We three would all fly into SNA and stay for a week at the Grand Californian. I've noticed from past trips to Disneyland that my parents have required a lot of mid-day hotel breaks -- a problem when the hotel is a mile away. So, anyway, that has been the plan for the last month. Then my mother not-too-subtly suggested that we invite my sister's kids (3 of them), who would be 3,4, and 12 at the time of the trip, to tag along. The two youngest are big 'Cars' freaks, and I think Grandma would feel guilty not inviting them to tag along so soon after the Carsland opening.
> 
> So for the past week I've been pricing out GCH rooms through various websites (Disneyland.com, Expedia, Hotels.com, etc.) and I've run into a snag that actually brought me to this fine website: Anaheim won't allow more than 5 people to a hotel room, even when you're booking a room online, and our hypothetical group consists of 6 people.
> 
> I've read back through this thread, about 50 pages, and have read arguments including "Don't you dare try and jam 6 people into one of those rooms! What if there's a fire!?!?!" and "It's just one extra person. The hotel should let it slide." Is there a definitive rule on this matter? I would understand a harsh response if, say, my group were 6 22 year olds. But the 5th and 6th members of our group are 3 & 4 years old.
> 
> I'd consider saving up for a second, adjacent hotel room, but there are two snags in regard to that: 1) Putting the kids in a separate hotel room without constant supervision is a big no-no 2) A second standard room effectively doubles the cost of this vacation, and upgrading to a suite triples it... all for a tiny little 3 year old.
> 
> So I'm here looking for advice. We do have our hearts set on the GCH. Has anyone else had similar experiences to this? How did it work out?


 

WELCOME: My brother had this wonderful decision process acouple of years ago and maybe he learned his lesson when we was booted from the place they were staying on the second day of a week trip. The hotel did call around and found him another room for $$$. The fire codes are there for a reason and scamming a hotel and getting caught my lead to a "defrauding and innkeeper charge". You like to gamble go for it. Jack

Jack


----------



## sierranevada

CrazyDuck said:


> Perhaps you should look at renting points for a 2 bedroom villa (can sleep 9).  Then you can bring your sister too... You can probably rent a villa for not much more than the cost of a standard room.  Check out www.dvcrequest.com.



That was what I was going to suggest - plus you will have your own kitchen!


----------



## blackjackdelta

sierranevada said:


> That was what I was going to suggest - plus you will have your own kitchen!


 

A great idea, that is what we try to do each year.

Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

CrazyDuck said:


> Perhaps you should look at renting points for a 2 bedroom villa (can sleep 9).  Then you can bring your sister too... You can probably rent a villa for not much more than the cost of a standard room.  Check out www.dvcrequest.com.


An important limitation of renting points is the strict cancellation policy.  If your dates are firm and you plan far enough in advance, renting can be a great option.

Sept 4 - Oct 6 have the lowest rates:  342 points/week
Points rent for $13, so that's $4,446/week for a 2 bedroom villa.
This might seem expensive, but it is less than 2 standard hotel rooms or a 1 bedroom suite at the Grand.
If you are going to push your budget, this is the way to do it.


----------



## franandaj

deej696 said:


> We visited the GC last week as we were having dinner at Napa Rose. What an amazing experience at their chef's counter! For anyone considering dinner here, I did a review *here.*
> 
> Next time we are in DL I'll do some better planning and hopefully land a room at GC Villas...



Thanks for a great review, makes me want to go back again!  There is a thread on this board where people post pictures from their NR Chef's counter experiences. No one has posted there in a while, you might consider breathing some new life into the thread.



CrazyDuck said:


> Perhaps you should look at renting points for a 2 bedroom villa (can sleep 9).  Then you can bring your sister too... You can probably rent a villa for not much more than the cost of a standard room.  Check out www.dvcrequest.com.



i would suggest this as well. A 2 br Villa will have three bathrooms. Your parents can have the master, if you had a dedicated, the kids could have the second bedroom and they would not have their own door to sneak out. Your sister could even come too. You could sleep in the living room and each set of folks will have their own bathroom. Even if you don't cook meals you will find the full kitchen a blessing!


----------



## Tarijeno

Excellent responses everybody. I couldn't get a straight answer out anyone until I visited this site.

Here's a couple questions about renting a DVC unit through that website. I'm not a Vacation Club member, so I'm wholly unfamiliar with the process. How far in advance do I need to reserve one of these rooms. Other people have posted that they sought a week at a room, but could only snag 3 or 4 days. That website says to place a reservation at least 10 months early, but I guess demand differs season-to-season. We're looking at one of the two weeks after Labor Day (I hear it's one of the least crowded times of the year as the locals are back in school). Do you think it will be just as difficult to get a villa if I wait a little bit? I'm saving the money right now, and hope to have everything paid for by May.


----------



## Nonsuch

Tarijeno said:


> How far in advance do I need to reserve one of these rooms. Other people have posted that they sought a week at a room, but could only snag 3 or 4 days. That website says to place a reservation at least 10 months early, but I guess demand differs season-to-season. We're looking at one of the two weeks after Labor Day (I hear it's one of the least crowded times of the year as the locals are back in school). Do you think it will be just as difficult to get a villa if I wait a little bit? I'm saving the money right now, and hope to have everything paid for by May.


You need to book as soon a possible.
The rates (points/night) changes seasonally to balance demand.  This means that although you want to travel in a low demand week, the lower points rate increases demand.

Only owners at VGC can book 11 months in advance, so you would be renting points from a VGC owner.  Any DVC owner may book at 7 months in advance, which will greatly reduce your ability to book.

On a positive note, a 2-bedroom is generally easier to book than a studio


----------



## franandaj

Tarijeno said:


> Excellent responses everybody. I couldn't get a straight answer out anyone until I visited this site.
> 
> Here's a couple questions about renting a DVC unit through that website. I'm not a Vacation Club member, so I'm wholly unfamiliar with the process. How far in advance do I need to reserve one of these rooms. Other people have posted that they sought a week at a room, but could only snag 3 or 4 days. That website says to place a reservation at least 10 months early, but I guess demand differs season-to-season. We're looking at one of the two weeks after Labor Day (I hear it's one of the least crowded times of the year as the locals are back in school). Do you think it will be just as difficult to get a villa if I wait a little bit? I'm saving the money right now, and hope to have everything paid for by May.



Personally when I rent points my policy is 50% payment at the time of booking and the remainder at least 45 days in advance. I would start looking for some one to rent from before the 7 month window opens. After that it will become more difficult to get the days that you want.


----------



## Tarijeno

Well, I'll have to risk it when it comes to the Villa's availability. I'm at least 3 months away from having this vacation paid for. My original plan was to hold off spending any money until June. I figured the late summer/early fall travel deals would be available by then. (All of the currently available discounts expire in February.)

The main reason I'm shooting for September is because I hear that the Disney Parks are pretty dead post-Labor day. Locals are back in school, the majority of out-of-state vacationers (at least those with kids) are pooped, and I assume that a result of those low-crowds will make hotel rooms cheaper and easier to come by. I've put a pin in the wall for September 11 thru September 17. I know that a couple rides are guaranteed to go down for overlays during that time, but will open back up before we head home. I also know that late September gets a little busy. Has anyone visited the parks around those weeks?

Here's my chief concern with those dates: refurbs. I hear that a lot of rides go down for extended refurbs during September. We had a disappointing trip about ten years ago, when nearly every big E-ticket in every land was closed: Matterhorn, Indiana Jones, Pirates, Haunted Mansion, Splash Mountain, and a pair of Fantasyland dark rides. What wasn't closed had +/-45 minute waits. That trip was just a major bummer for our family, and we've been extra careful about picking the right dates ever since. That's another big reason why I'm reluctant to plunk down money for a trip that's 8 months away. I'm totally willing to part with the money; I just want to make sure I get my money's worth.

So I'm going to wait until the summer to make my reservations. I'll try and get a DVC 2 bedroom Villa, and if that doesn't work out, I'll have to dip into my savings and just reserve two conjoined rooms the old fashioned way.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Tarijeno said:


> Here's my chief concern with those dates: refurbs. I hear that a lot of rides go down for extended refurbs during September. We had a disappointing trip about ten years ago, when nearly every big E-ticket in every land was closed: Matterhorn, Indiana Jones, Pirates, Haunted Mansion, Splash Mountain, and a pair of Fantasyland dark rides. What wasn't closed had +/-45 minute waits. That trip was just a major bummer for our family, and we've been extra careful about picking the right dates ever since. That's another big reason why I'm reluctant to plunk down money for a trip that's 8 months away. I'm totally willing to part with the money; I just want to make sure I get my money's worth.



I'm sure someone can give you a more accurate guess, but I would recommend closer to October than to the beginning of September if you are worried about refurbs.  Halloweentime has become super popular at DL (I've been twice myself), and I think they are trying to limit refurbs during that time.  HM will undergo a refurb in September and so will Space, Space's is pretty short to put the Ghost Galaxy overlay on, but HM's is pretty long.  I am not sure when it generally gets finished by though.  When we've gone in October (usually beginning weekend--for 5 days or so), pretty much everything has been open.  We missed Casey Jr & Alice one year, and TSMM & Star Tours the next time, Indiana was closed part of that visit, but did open in time for us to ride it.


----------



## dcannon101

Does the GCV provide free internet access to DVC members?  If so, is it wireless access or wired?

Thanks


----------



## blackjackdelta

dcannon101 said:


> Does the GCV provide free internet access to DVC members? If so, is it wireless access or wired?
> 
> Thanks


 
You can get it both ways and you do not need to be a DVC member.

Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

dcannon101 said:


> Does the GCV provide free internet access to DVC members?  If so, is it wireless access or wired?


WiFi and wired internet is available to all guests, hotel and villas 
The speed has generally been good, but WiFi was very slow on my visit a few weeks ago 
The hotel WiFi would connect with a strong signal, but was too slow to be useful.  I did not bother to report the issue, since I carry a Sprint 4G MiFi


----------



## TerryandDoug

We are excited to make our first visit to Disneyland on 2/23 through 2/26 and plan to stay at the Grand Californian, and then will take our first Disney Cruise on the Wonder.

I've found a package from a travel agent that includes 3 nights at GCH and a 2 day park hopper.  This is the same price as booking directly through Disney (either separate hotel and tickets or purchased together as a package.)  The travel agent deal also includes 2 premium character meals and a $20 Disney gift card.  Does anyone think it's likely that the price could drop, and I should wait to book the package?  It seems like GCH has plenty of availability for these dates, as the website shows all room categories from standard through concierge theme park view available.

Thanks in advance for any advice!
Doug


----------



## blackjackdelta

TerryandDoug said:


> We are excited to make our first visit to Disneyland on 2/23 through 2/26 and plan to stay at the Grand Californian, and then will take our first Disney Cruise on the Wonder.
> 
> I've found a package from a travel agent that includes 3 nights at GCH and a 2 day park hopper. This is the same price as booking directly through Disney (either separate hotel and tickets or purchased together as a package.) The travel agent deal also includes 2 premium character meals and a $20 Disney gift card. Does anyone think it's likely that the price could drop, and I should wait to book the package? It seems like GCH has plenty of availability for these dates, as the website shows all room categories from standard through concierge theme park view available.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!
> Doug


 
Sounds like a AAA or Costco deal.

Jack


----------



## Lucille1963

I swear I read that this was true but I wanted to confirm with the experts: 

We're staying at VGC and we're having our groceries delivered from Vons.  Is it true that bell services has a refridgerated area for the perishables?  There aren't any delivery times after 4:00 when we will hopefully be able to get into our room and I would prefer not to wait until the next day.  

TIA
Niki


----------



## sierranevada

Lucille1963 said:


> I swear I read that this was true but I wanted to confirm with the experts:
> 
> We're staying at VGC and we're having our groceries delivered from Vons.  Is it true that bell services has a refridgerated area for the perishables?  There aren't any delivery times after 4:00 when we will hopefully be able to get into our room and I would prefer not to wait until the next day.
> 
> TIA
> Niki



Yes - they have both a refrigerated area and a freezer area.  But don't order alcohol unless you will be there to sign for it.  Bell services can't/won't sign for the order if there is alcohol in it.  Otherwise, they sign for it and store it for you.  Once you are in your room just call and they bring it up.


----------



## Lucille1963

Thanks for the super speedy reply.  We will be there to sign for it as there is quite a bit of booze   I just wanted to make sure I wouldn't be running around trying to assemble a makeshift cooler for the the pork and chicken.  

As I glance out my window and see piles and piles of snow.  Its hard to believe that in just a few days we'll be in sunny Disneyland!  I've been dreaming of a Disneyland DVC stay since before it was ever announced and now our trip is almost here!  I'll be sipping chapmpagne on my balcony on Wednesday evening.  YEAH!!


----------



## DmaxHawk

Just booked a 1 bedroom suite for March! 
Let the day counting begin!


----------



## franandaj

Lucille1963 said:


> Thanks for the super speedy reply.  We will be there to sign for it as there is quite a bit of booze   I just wanted to make sure I wouldn't be running around trying to assemble a makeshift cooler for the the pork and chicken.
> 
> As I glance out my window and see piles and piles of snow.  Its hard to believe that in just a few days we'll be in sunny Disneyland!  I've been dreaming of a Disneyland DVC stay since before it was ever announced and now our trip is almost here!  I'll be sipping chapmpagne on my balcony on Wednesday evening.  YEAH!!



Have a great time! We'll be there one week after you!  I'm really looking forward to it too! As a local we have never stayed more than a night or two, we've got three nights in a one bedroom! We won't be sipping champagne, but certainly a glass of wine or a Margarita!


----------



## keishashadow

DizMe said:


> I have evolved (yes, it took some time, believe it or not!) into a dedicated GCH lover! What a fabulous hotel and totally worth the money IMO.
> 
> Just wanted to post that when I was there in December, I wrote down the taxi rates (flat rate) from GCH to the various airports and attractions if you use the taxi voucher from the hotel. The taxi vouchers can be obtained at the Guest Services desk. Here are the rates from GCH to:
> 
> SNA - $32
> LGB - $40
> LAX - $80
> Universal - $100
> Hollywood - $91
> Huntington Beach - $40
> Newport - $40
> Knotts - $20
> 
> They have vans, so large parties can go together (and save money!).


 
taxi vouchersmay just be what I need!

i'm still trying to decide on shuttle or towncar from SNA, had ruled out a taxi.  I hesitate to take a cab in strange city, get stuck in traffic & sit captive watching the meter keep ticking (been there, done that, not fun).

So, is it a standard flat rate from SNA to/from DL or do i need to buy vouchers?


----------



## DmaxHawk

For anyone staying or anyone who has stayed...do you know where the Artisan suites are, and the room number associated with them?

Thank you!


----------



## KCmike

This was mentioned on a different thread...  Any thoughts as to where they are talking about?

"Also did you know there is a secret exit at grand Californian that gets you almost to Disneyland bag check. Also there is one four leaf clover in bugs land. Only one...."
__________


----------



## SGDisneyFam

KCmike said:


> This was mentioned on a different thread...  Any thoughts as to where they are talking about?
> 
> "Also did you know there is a secret exit at grand Californian that gets you almost to Disneyland bag check. Also there is one four leaf clover in bugs land. Only one...."
> __________




Its a set of stairs. in the 400 wing


----------



## gokdog

We had a room in that wing last March,  DTD view right above the Kettle Corn place and that stairwell literally exited right next to the Bakery.

We loved that room location.


----------



## SGDisneyFam

gokdog said:


> We had a room in that wing last March,  DTD view right above the Kettle Corn place and that stairwell literally exited right next to the Bakery.
> 
> We loved that room location.


  Thats where we found it.

2 years ago thats where our room was as well. was 439


----------



## Nonsuch

KCmike said:


> "Also did you know there is a secret exit at grand Californian that gets you almost to Disneyland bag check.


Take a walk down the stairs


----------



## KCmike

Nonsuch said:


> Take a walk down the stairs



Thanks so much for the link.  Too bad you can't go back up the same way.


----------



## SGDisneyFam

KCmike said:


> Thanks so much for the link.  Too bad you can't go back up the same way.



Ive been lucky enough to catch the door as someone was leaving


----------



## Tarijeno

Hey, does anybody know if the TVs at the GCH have accessible HDMI ports? I've amassed about a hundred digital copies of movies in iTunes, and it would be convenient to just be able to plug my laptop or iPad into the hotel TV than bring a stack of DVDs.


----------



## SGDisneyFam

Tarijeno said:


> Hey, does anybody know if the TVs at the GCH have accessible HDMI ports? I've amassed about a hundred digital copies of movies in iTunes, and it would be convenient to just be able to plug my laptop or iPad into the hotel TV than bring a stack of DVDs.



IIRC the tvs are easily moved and not bolted down in any way.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Tarijeno said:


> Hey, does anybody know if the TVs at the GCH have accessible HDMI ports? I've amassed about a hundred digital copies of movies in iTunes, and it would be convenient to just be able to plug my laptop or iPad into the hotel TV than bring a stack of DVDs.


 
In the 3 different types of room we have stayed in the FP's all had HDMI ports but all have been different makes. I pack the appletv when we travel and RCA along with HDMI.

Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

DmaxHawk said:


> For anyone staying or anyone who has stayed...do you know where the Artisan suites are, and the room number associated with them?


I have not actually stayed in an Artisan suite, but hope this information is helpful.

There are several Artisan floorplans:





These are the locations where suites (of all types) are located:




This Artisan Suite on youtube is located above Storytellers (x312/x318)


----------



## DmaxHawk

Wow! thats wonderful nonsuch! Thanks!


----------



## POTCfan

I had a question that I hope someone could help me with:

I am renting points from an owner and staying in the Villas (studio).  Can I still use Vacation Planning for dining reservations, or do I have to have booked a hotel room through Disney?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BensDaddy

If I may add a question to the above, how could I go about getting "Mickey's Toontown Magic Morning" passes as a points renter? Thanks!


----------



## Susie63

BensDaddy said:


> If I may add a question to the above, how could I go about getting "Mickey's Toontown Magic Morning" passes as a points renter? Thanks!



You could buy the magical booklet for MTTMM and Aladdin at the WDTC in DTD for $10 each. I know there is a waitlist for Aladdin tickets that people have not used  and then they gift them to the person on the top of the request list. Not sure if there is one for MTTMM.


----------



## boscoj

Can you buy the magical booklet even if you didn't do your travel arrangements through WDTC?


----------



## blackjackdelta

boscoj said:


> Can you buy the magical booklet even if you didn't do your travel arrangements through WDTC?


 

You sure can.

Jack


----------



## TerryandDoug

Does anyone have a recent schedule showing what days of the week and times that these are being offered?  We'll be at GCH in 3 weeks for our first DL trip and hope to be able to fit these in.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## nunzia

TerryandDoug said:


> Does anyone have a recent schedule showing what days of the week and times that these are being offered?  We'll be at GCH in 3 weeks for our first DL trip and hope to be able to fit these in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug



For the week of Jan 18-Jan 24 the tour was scheduled on Thurs, Fri, Sun and Mon at 1:00 PM


----------



## TerryandDoug

nunzia said:


> For the week of Jan 18-Jan 24 the tour was scheduled on Thurs, Fri, Sun and Mon at 1:00 PM



Thanks, Nunzia!  Was the Power Walk also on the calendar that week?


----------



## Lucille1963

Recently returned from our trip and it was absolute heaven.  Thank you everyone for all your help and tips.  Our request for a high floor theme park view was granted (5514, with a view to the east of TOT and Grizzly Peak), and staying in a 1BR has now completely spoiled me!


----------



## gmi3804

Is there a map/floor plan of the hotel which shows locations of the various view categories?


----------



## DmaxHawk

Lucille1963 said:


> Recently returned from our trip and it was absolute heaven.  Thank you everyone for all your help and tips.  Our request for a high floor theme park view was granted (5514, with a view to the east of TOT and Grizzly Peak), and staying in a 1BR has now completely spoiled me!



Glad to hear you had a great time! Can you please provide pics of the room and view ? Thanks


----------



## DmaxHawk

gmi3804 said:


> Is there a map/floor plan of the hotel which shows locations of the various view categories?



That would be a great idea! Might have to try to do that


----------



## Susie63

DmaxHawk said:


> That would be a great idea! Might have to try to do that



Now that would be nice!


----------



## Lucille1963

DmaxHawk said:


> Glad to hear you had a great time! Can you please provide pics of the room and view ? Thanks



I took a gazillion.  Here are a couple of the view.  Let me know what else you'd like to see!


----------



## nunzia

TerryandDoug said:


> Thanks, Nunzia!  Was the Power Walk also on the calendar that week?



Yes, Power Walk was scheduled every morning at 7:30


----------



## DmaxHawk

Lucille1963 said:


> I took a gazillion.  Here are a couple of the view.  Let me know what else you'd like to see!



Wow! What an awesome view! Can you possibly provide pics of the room showing the layout and also from the balcony? Than you!!!!!!!


----------



## RainyDayPixie

Just made reservations for Feb 21-24 for a resort/pool view room at GCH! 

Anything I should request floor-wise or location-wise when I check in? (Or should I call and request it now?)

Super excited! I've always stayed offsite.


----------



## gmi3804

Where are the STD view rooms located? Are they all on the east side of the hotel looking onto Disneyland Dr? Or are there others as well?


----------



## Argento

RainyDayPixie said:


> Super excited! I've always stayed offsite.


Prepare to be spoiled.  The hotel is truly stunning and that's not even the best part.  The proximity to the parks is what keeps me coming back.  Being able to step out the door of my hotel room and be in the park in less than 5 minutes?  Worth every nickel.  The only better experience I can imagine would be the Dream Suite.


----------



## DmaxHawk

gmi3804 said:


> Where are the STD view rooms located? Are they all on the east side of the hotel looking onto Disneyland Dr? Or are there others as well?



IIRC, standard view rooms overlook the parking lot/ entrance of the hotel and some have courtyard views.


----------



## Nonsuch

DmaxHawk said:


> IIRC, standard view rooms overlook the parking lot/ entrance of the hotel and some have courtyard views.


Courtyard view is an upgraded name for what was previously called a Standard view.
The Standard view at the front of the hotel should be called Sunset view


----------



## DmaxHawk

Nonsuch said:


> Courtyard view is an upgraded name for what was previously called a Standard view.
> The Standard view at the front of the hotel should be called Sunset view



Thanks for the correction!

OOO! good idea!


----------



## LMcQueen

We stayed in room 5248 last week. And had a great view of the park.  We were able to see WOC from our balcony, but we were not able to see the projections because the angle was not right.  I also went to the viewing area on the 6th floor and had the same problem with WOC.  I cant recommend watching it from there.
When we were there the both parks listed their opening at 10am.  However we could enter through the hotel entrance at 915am.  LM was the only open ride then soaring would open at 930. The soaring fastpass was on when we came got there at 935am.
GRR was closed due while we were there.


----------



## Pjimmeyer

We get in for our first stay at GCH in one week


----------



## DmaxHawk

*Concierge Lounge
Craftsman Club
Info and Pics Part 1*




*The description of the concierge lounge from the Disneyland Resot website is as follows:*
*The Concierge-level rooms include the elegance of standard rooms and suites but with extra attention and service from our Concierge Staff to make your stay even more luxurious. Guests who stay in the concierge-level rooms are entitled to these additional room amenities:

    Priority check-in
    Staff available prior to and during your visit for reservations and vacation planning
    An exclusive lounge featuring:
        Continental breakfast
        Breakfast bar
        Sodas and fresh fruit
        Evening wine and cheese reception 
    DVD players and complimentary movies*

*Story telling is also available in the evening for children/child at heart. Also board games are available to play*

*
Below is a compilation of pictures showing the lounge on the inside and the balcony outside. ​*


----------



## DmaxHawk

*Concierge Lounge
Craftsman Club 
Pics part 2*


----------



## Aby

Hi all, 

Just got back from a stay at the GCH a week ago. We booked a standard room but were upgraded to a courtyard view, room #4424. The room was in a corner of a wing, right next to a staircase, so it was very quiet. It had 2 queen beds, and the balcony overlooked the monorail line. We had a view of condor flats, the tower of terror and the grizzly river run bear head. It was a great room as is was quiet and it was close to the "secret" staircase leading down to downtown Disney and close to the hotel entrance to DCA. It was a bit away from the lobby, but as it was just 2 adults, that was fine as the quiet more than made up for the walk. 

Here are some pictures from the room...

http://flic.kr/p/bk1A87

http://flic.kr/p/bk1A45

I would request this room again in a heartbeat. 

Hope this helps with people's planning and please feel free to browse the rest of my photos!

Aby


----------



## DmaxHawk

Aby said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got back from a stay at the GCH a week ago. We booked a standard room but were upgraded to a courtyard view, room #4424. The room was in a corner of a wing, right next to a staircase, so it was very quiet. It had 2 queen beds, and the balcony overlooked the monorail line. We had a view of condor flats, the tower of terror and the grizzly river run bear head. It was a great room as is was quiet and it was close to the "secret" staircase leading down to downtown Disney and close to the hotel entrance to DCA. It was a bit away from the lobby, but as it was just 2 adults, that was fine as the quiet more than made up for the walk.
> 
> Here are some pictures from the room...
> 
> http://flic.kr/p/bk1A87
> 
> http://flic.kr/p/bk1A45
> 
> I would request this room again in a heartbeat.
> 
> Hope this helps with people's planning and please feel free to browse the rest of my photos!
> 
> Aby



I love that view! Would you mind if I added the pics to the room view section of the super thread?


----------



## Aby

Of course not - go ahead! I know I was looking for as many pictures I could find of the various views before I booked my trip! 

 I only wish I got a picture of the whole expansive view from the room, but because I was in a corner every time I tried I got the annoying shadows of the roof and such in the photos. The view of condor flats is looking left, and the view of the bear head is looking straight ahead. I could also see the tower of terror in the middle of the two, and the anaheim convention center (looks cool at night!) was mostly visible to the right. Seeing the monorail zoom through was also great!

Aby


----------



## DmaxHawk

Added! Thank you!


----------



## Nonsuch

Aby said:


> ...We booked a standard room but were upgraded to a courtyard view, room #4424...


A nice upgrade.  I would call that a theme park view 

Rooms in that area of the hotel feel like they are inside the park, since there is no high fence separating the hotel from the park


----------



## joihan777

AWESOMEST thread ever!  I learned more about my "Home away from home" than I did through the "official" channels!

We stayed in Rm 4518 around Christmas 2010.  I took only one pic from inside the room.  Any pictures from the windowsill would have been voyeuristic because we were "right" on top of the Redwood Creek Challenge Park.


----------



## bnbheartdisney

We'll be renting points for our stay at the Villas and would love to have access to the Concierge Lounge! But when we stayed last year, guests staying in the Villas weren't able to. I'm assuming that this is still the case, but just wanted to verify.
And if this is still the case, does anybody know why?
TIA!


----------



## gmi3804

bnbheartdisney said:


> We'll be renting points for our stay at the Villas and would love to have access to the Concierge Lounge! But when we stayed last year, guests staying in the Villas weren't able to. I'm assuming that this is still the case, but just wanted to verify.
> And if this is still the case, does anybody know why?
> TIA!



Concierge Level is a bookable category for GCH guests only. DVC guests cannot book a Concierge Level accommodation, as they don't exist in the DVC Villas at GCH. And, unfortunately, the Concierge Lounge does not allow for a pay-as-you-go service; you have to be staying in a CL room.

Only the AKV property at WDW among the DVC resorts has a Concierge Level category for use at that property.


----------



## bnbheartdisney

gmi3804 said:


> Concierge Level is a bookable category for GCH guests only. DVC guests cannot book a Concierge Level accommodation, as they don't exist in the DVC Villas at GCH. And, unfortunately, the Concierge Lounge does not allow for a pay-as-you-go service; you have to be staying in a CL room.
> 
> Only the AKV property at WDW among the DVC resorts has a Concierge Level category for use at that property.




Ahhh, I see. Bummer!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Nonsuch

joihan777 said:


> We stayed in Rm 5418 around Christmas 2010.


You villa was 5518 or 4518


----------



## joihan777

Duly noted (& edited), THANKS!


----------



## MNRMommy

Hi all.  DH has just told me that he is Okee Dokee with changing from the DLH to the GCH (where I really wanted to stay ).  So, since he is being so awesome I want to get the least expensive room possible without looking at a parking lot.  So, I grabbed the map y'all have here and I have a question about where the courtyard rooms are.  I put a blue circle on the map where I believe the courtyard rooms are.  My questions are:

1) are the courtyard rooms really where I put the blue circle or am I off base?
2) if you stay on a high floor in rooms on the lower side of the courtyard (i.e. 303 for example) would you be able to see fireworks from your balcony if they are going off in Disneyland?


----------



## Nonsuch

MNRMommy said:


> I want to get the least expensive room possible without looking at a parking lot.


There is nothing wrong with the parking lot view 
I would rather have a view of the sunset, than a view of other hotel rooms 



MNRMommy said:


> 1) are the courtyard rooms really where I put the blue circle or am I off base?


Yes, those are the courtyard rooms.



MNRMommy said:


> 2) if you stay on a high floor in rooms on the lower side of the courtyard (i.e. 303 for example) would you be able to see fireworks from your balcony if they are going off in Disneyland?


Yes, fireworks can be seen from the balconies facing north, however concierge guests will often be assigned to those rooms.  Concierge guests also use the lounge on the 6th floor to view fireworks.


----------



## MNRMommy

Nonsuch, thank you so much for such a quick response.  I love disboarders.  I guess I'll just put a request in for a north facing room on a high floor and take my chances.  If i don't get it I'm fine.  To be honest I just love balconies because I go out there at night with my cocoa and write down my memories from the day while DH watches ESPN and the kiddos fall asleep.  Fireworks are a bonus but not necessary to my peace.  I mean heck, I'm at Disney.  And this time DISNEYLAND.  I'm so stinking excited I finally convinced the rest of my clan to try out the west coast park.  I can't wait to walk where Walt walked.


----------



## TahoeMom

Nonsuch said:


> There is nothing wrong with the parking lot view
> I would rather have a view of the sunset, than a view of other hotel rooms



I have to agree - we have had the parking lot view before (because we wanted a room with a daybed) and it is a pretty nice view - lots of trees.  Not like looking at a big massive slab of cement.  We didn't really hear any noise either.


----------



## Nonsuch

TahoeMom said:


> I have to agree - we have had the parking lot view before (because we wanted a room with a daybed) and it is a pretty nice view - lots of trees.  Not like looking at a big massive slab of cement.  We didn't really hear any noise either.


Repost of sunset view (aka, standard or parking lot):


----------



## wwlbrcb

I am so excited...going to Disneyland in April....staying on the concierge level. Thank you for the wonderful pictures.  This is my third trip to Disneyland....one trip to Disneyworld... To me, Disneyland is by far the best!


----------



## kerickson

MNRMommy said:


> Nonsuch, thank you so much for such a quick response.  I love disboarders.  I guess I'll just put a request in for a north facing room on a high floor and take my chances.  If i don't get it I'm fine.  To be honest I just love balconies because I go out there at night with my cocoa and write down my memories from the day while DH watches ESPN and the kiddos fall asleep.  Fireworks are a bonus but not necessary to my peace.  I mean heck, I'm at Disney.  And this time DISNEYLAND.  I'm so stinking excited I finally convinced the rest of my clan to try out the west coast park.  I can't wait to walk where Walt walked.



The courtyard view rooms you highlighted also overlook the monorail tracks that run through the resort.  We stayed in one a few years ago, my kids loved watching the monorail zoom by....


----------



## MNRMommy

kerickson said:


> The courtyard view rooms you highlighted also overlook the monorail tracks that run through the resort.  We stayed in one a few years ago, my kids loved watching the monorail zoom by....



Good to know.  That might actually get my DS excited.  He's pre-teen and very little get's him excited.


----------



## Pjimmeyer

Just got back from our first stay at GCH last week.  We're sold!  DLH is great but GCH will be our hotel from now on 

We stayed in 5246 with a park view...right next to Goofy's Flight School:


----------



## LAWalz23

Taking our first trip to DLR and staying at GCV. Are there wheelchairs that hotel guests can borrow for their stay like at WDW resorts or should we bring one from home? Thanks.


----------



## merifan

We borrowed a wheelchair the past two years for my 90 year old father for the four days were there.


----------



## peloha86

LAWalz23 said:


> Taking our first trip to DLR and staying at GCV. Are there wheelchairs that hotel guests can borrow for their stay like at WDW resorts or should we bring one from home? Thanks.





merifan said:


> We borrowed a wheelchair the past two years for my 90 year old father for the four days were there.



Not only can you borrow a wheelchair ( I would ask the CM's at the ressie center to put in a request before you ge to GCV. ) you can ask for a "golf cart escort" from anywhere at any of the Disney Hotel properties. We requested that for my FIL going from Steakhouse 55 (the chocolate cake IS TO DIE FOR!!! ) back to GCV, it was awesome.

Here is the "The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0" thread on the Dis CLICKY

Good luck and have a great time here in California!


----------



## Colo Nana

Oh how I love this place & dream of staying there but a gramma raising an autistic son will never afford that in her lifetime so I live thru your stories!!!


----------



## LAWalz23

peloha86 said:


> Not only can you borrow a wheelchair ( I would ask the CM's at the ressie center to put in a request before you ge to GCV. ) you can ask for a "golf cart escort" from anywhere at any of the Disney Hotel properties. We requested that for my FIL going from Steakhouse 55 (the chocolate cake IS TO DIE FOR!!! ) back to GCV, it was awesome.
> 
> Here is the "The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0" thread on the Dis CLICKY
> 
> Good luck and have a great time here in California!



Thanks so much for the info! I am going to call now to request a wheelchair. It will be much easier to travel without it but she really needs it if she has to walk for more than 10 minutes. This our first trip to DLR and we are very excited!


----------



## jontybfc

Hi everyone,

I'm going to be a first time GVC visitor from the UK. I'm a DVC member and managed to get a two bedroom at 7 months out for first week in October. Does anyone know if the 2 bedrooms have a theme park view?


----------



## Disney Princess

jontybfc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm going to be a first time GVC visitor from the UK. I'm a DVC member and managed to get a two bedroom at 7 months out for first week in October. Does anyone know if the 2 bedrooms have a theme park view?



They CAN, but you'd need to request it.  And remember - a request is simply a request.    I think Nonsuch has a list of rooms that have a theme park view for DVC.  He may be along here, or you can ask over on the DVC forums.  If you want to see the theme park, you will want a higher floor.  We simply asked for a "high floor, Paradise Pier view" and got that.  Make sure if you do want a theme park view you are specific; my in-laws' room looked at the challenge trail which WAS a theme park view, but not of Paradise Pier if that matters to you.  Their view was peaceful and beautiful too.  Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## Nonsuch

jontybfc said:


> ...Does anyone know if the 2 bedrooms have a theme park view?


Many 2-bedroom villas have great park views, some of the best park views at DLR 
Links to floorplans are in my signature.

Have your booked a lock-off or dedicated 2-bedroom villa?

Please visit The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0 for more information


----------



## mrsw94

We are headed to The Grand in Oct staying in The Villa's.  We are BEYOND excited.  

I've managed to get through about the 1st 100 pages of this thread, but figured I'd go ahead and subscribe  so I don't miss any new updates.  Especially since I'm still back in 2010!


----------



## jontybfc

Nonsuch said:


> Many 2-bedroom villas have great park views, some of the best park views at DLR
> Links to floorplans are in my signature.
> 
> Have your booked a lock-off or dedicated 2-bedroom villa?
> 
> Please visit The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0 for more information



It's a dedicated 2 bedroom. I'll have a look at the thread, thanks!


----------



## nicolispicoli

I think the answer to my question is no, but I figure I should ask to be clear. The bunk rooms are only offered with one queen correct? There are no 2 queen/bunk rooms?


----------



## nicolispicoli

Also, I meant to add....do all of the double queens have sofa beds? I read this on page one of this thread, but I am not sure.


----------



## NMcowboy

hello folks, first post here as you can tell my count.  Found this great site, and it is so overwhelming i may have missed the actual info i was looking for.. but here's a hope that mabye one of you out there that are well versed in disney knowledge could possibly answer a few questions for me..... It's been about 4 months since our last Disney trip... at the Grand... and as you all know... it NEVER.. disapoints... and already planning for the next trip.... while on our trip, we talked to a cast member about the "Villas" at the resort, and she said they are saved for DVC members, but you could "rent" points if you wished to stay.. i've checked numberous sites, about renting DVC points, and it seems easy enough, but... few questions to anyone who cares to answer... keep in mind that i am looking to rent a 2 bedroom Villa at the Grand. 

1. what locations are the 2 bed room Villas in the hotel?  will i be looking at the pool, DT disney, california adventure, or do i take the risk of looking at a parking lot or behind some tree?  in other words... are they all located in the upper floors so that they come with a view?

 these are some of the questions i'd like to know before plunking down part of the savings...thanks for your help folks...  this is a great site...


----------



## NMcowboy

nevermind... just found it... thanks Nonsuch!!  i think from reading this thread for the past 4 days... they eyes are not working like they should..... ok then... one more question for you all...

what floor would provide great views of either the pool or california adventure...? i would think the 1st and 2nd are out.. so 3rd or 4th?? room numbers...?  thanks again..


----------



## Nonsuch

nicolispicoli said:


> The bunk rooms are only offered with one queen correct? There are no 2 queen/bunk rooms?


You are correct, there are no 2 queen + bunk rooms.



nicolispicoli said:


> ....do all of the double queens have sofa beds?


39 rooms have 2 queens and a daybed, all are located at the front of the hotel and classified as a standard view.  The daybed is a sofa, which is used as a bed with the back cushions removed (it does not fold out).


----------



## Nonsuch

NMcowboy said:


> nevermind... just found it... thanks Nonsuch!!


Your welcome 



NMcowboy said:


> ...i think from reading this thread for the past 4 days... they eyes are not working like they should...


Have you read these threads?
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners Group  235 pages.
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0  88 pages.



NMcowboy said:


> what floor would provide great views of either the pool or california adventure...? i would think the 1st and 2nd are out.. so 3rd or 4th?? room numbers...?


The 2nd floor will have a good view of the pool, but 2nd floor will have a limited view of the park.  Except for those located on the 1st floor, all villas have a view.  Higher is generally better.


----------



## nunzia

I  just want to say HI to a fellow New Mexican..(I'm guessing that's what NM means..but if not..sorry  )


----------



## nicolispicoli

Thanks nonsuch! 

Our trip is just about 7 months out, does anyone know the chances of getting a villa at this point? I think it might work better than anything, but I know they book out. Also, I know I would have to rent DVC points to do so, so I'll check out that section as well. 

I really want to stay at GCH for the first time, we always stay at DLH because the room configurations work best. Thanks!


----------



## NMcowboy

nunzia said:


> I  just want to say HI to a fellow New Mexican..(I'm guessing that's what NM means..but if not..sorry  )



you got it


----------



## Davids-Coco

nicolispicoli said:


> Thanks nonsuch!
> 
> Our trip is just about 7 months out, does anyone know the chances of getting a villa at this point? I think it might work better than anything, but I know they book out. Also, I know I would have to rent DVC points to do so, so I'll check out that section as well.
> 
> I really want to stay at GCH for the first time, we always stay at DLH because the room configurations work best. Thanks!


The villas fill up quick. Often, DVC owners who do not own at VGC can not get in at 7 months (owners can book at their DVC resort at 11 months out, non owners at 7). It is worth a shot... but act fast!!


----------



## nicolispicoli

Davids-Coco said:


> The villas fill up quick. Often, DVC owners who do not own at VGC can not get in at 7 months (owners can book at their DVC resort at 11 months out, non owners at 7). It is worth a shot... but act fast!!



Thanks for the advice! I actually got aquainted with the DVC rent section of disboards since my earlier post and went hard at it. However, in our case, I think it might actually be cheaper to stick with the hotel versus renting a villa. This time anyway. I checked the pricing for our stay which was 174 points for 10/19-10/23, best case at $10/pt is $1740. Basically, the same price as a standard room at the current rack rate. I know I can at least get a AP discount, not to mention what other offers might be going on then, if there are any. I don't really need the amenities of the villa, but it would have been cool. 

Also, since I want/need the 2-queen/sofa bed room, I believe I am stuck with getting a standard room in the front. Surprised they don't offer a room like this with a view.


----------



## AC7179

I wish you could get a ome bedroom villa that has 2 queen beds as opposed to the king and couch bed. :-/


----------



## Nonsuch

nicolispicoli said:


> ...since I want/need the 2-queen/sofa bed room, I believe I am stuck with getting a standard room in the front.


A request for a daybed room is not guaranteed, so if you "need" a 2 queen + daybed you might consider PPH or DLH.


----------



## Nonsuch

AC7179 said:


> I wish you could get a one bedroom villa that has 2 queen beds as opposed to the king and couch bed. :-/


The beds in the villas are selected to appeal to DVC owners.
The 1 bedroom layout (with king bed and 2 full baths) was an important factor when buying at VGC.  I also like that all villas have a common layout, so there is no uncertainty with bed arrangement (which is often the case when staying in the hotel).


----------



## franandaj

nicolispicoli said:


> I checked the pricing for our stay which was 174 points for 10/19-10/23, best case at $10/pt is $1740. Basically, the same price as a standard room at the current rack rate. I know I can at least get a AP discount, not to mention what other offers might be going on then, if there are any. I don't really need the amenities of the villa, but it would have been cool.



I'm very confused. Are you staying 4 or 5 nights?  I can't seem to figure out what size villa you are pricing. If it's anything bigger than a studio (and those can't sleep five), there's no comparison between a regular room and a villa. The villas have at least two bathrooms, a jacuzzi tub, walk in shower and laundry facilities. Even if you don't use the kitchen, you have two TVs and a TON more space.  Also there are no "room" taxes for the Villas (which could be a couple hundred dollars on the price of room you are talking about), not to mention "self parking" is free (again $20 per night adds up).

Just sayin'  there's a lot of hidden fees that should be considered. Plus your family's comfort and personal space. Besides the Villas can also be much quieter with less traffic. Granted you don't get maid service every day, but you can wash your towels and have clean ones every day.

It's certainly up to you. However there is that thing once you stay in the Villas you won't want to stay anywhere else!


----------



## AC7179

Nonsuch said:


> The beds in the villas are selected to appeal to DVC owners.
> The 1 bedroom layout (with king bed and 2 full baths) was an important factor when buying at VGC.  I also like that all villas have a common layout, so there is no uncertainty with bed arrangement (which is often the case when staying in the hotel).



That's interesting that you feel that way.  For us, the room layout is the very reason we are NOT buying into DVC, as since there are no layouts offering the two queens for a one-bedroom, my family of 5 would probably need to get a 2 bedroom which is less economical.  I can't imagine I'm alone in that, although maybe the majority of people feel the way you do.  Regardless, I'm sad it's keeping us from enjoying the beautiful resort!


----------



## AC7179

Nonsuch said:


> The beds in the villas are selected to appeal to DVC owners.
> The 1 bedroom layout (with king bed and 2 full baths) was an important factor when buying at VGC.  I also like that all villas have a common layout, so there is no uncertainty with bed arrangement (which is often the case when staying in the hotel).



Sorry, one more question.  Are all the layouts the same?  I thought the dedicated 2 bedroom was different than a studio\1 bedroom combination, yet both are 2 bedroom villas?


----------



## nicolispicoli

Nonsuch said:


> A request for a daybed room is not guaranteed, so if you "need" a 2 queen + daybed you might consider PPH or DLH.



Agreed. I know there is a limited number of queens with sofa beds, so I may just stick with DLH. We always stay there and the layout is perfect. I might save the GCH for when it's just my DH and DD with me as opposed to my sister, mom, nephew, me and DD. thanks for all the info though!!


----------



## nicolispicoli

franandaj said:


> I'm very confused. Are you staying 4 or 5 nights?  I can't seem to figure out what size villa you are pricing. If it's anything bigger than a studio (and those can't sleep five), there's no comparison between a regular room and a villa. The villas have at least two bathrooms, a jacuzzi tub, walk in shower and laundry facilities. Even if you don't use the kitchen, you have two TVs and a TON more space.  Also there are no "room" taxes for the Villas (which could be a couple hundred dollars on the price of room you are talking about), not to mention "self parking" is free (again $20 per night adds up).
> 
> Just sayin'  there's a lot of hidden fees that should be considered. Plus your family's comfort and personal space. Besides the Villas can also be much quieter with less traffic. Granted you don't get maid service every day, but you can wash your towels and have clean ones every day.
> 
> It's certainly up to you. However there is that thing once you stay in the Villas you won't want to stay anywhere else!




My mistake, we are departing on 10/23, so I should have said 10/19-10/22. Sorry about that! You make a great point about taxes too, I'm still going to continue inquiring about points on the DVC side. I've noticed I don't see GCV members renting points. I'm guessing it's way less common? Or if I wanted that, check more closely to that 11 month mark? I've been planning, but didn't think GCV was affordable on my radar, but I fear now I've missed the boat!


----------



## franandaj

AC7179 said:


> That's interesting that you feel that way.  For us, the room layout is the very reason we are NOT buying into DVC, as since there are no layouts offering the two queens for a one-bedroom, my family of 5 would probably need to get a 2 bedroom which is less economical.  I can't imagine I'm alone in that, although maybe the majority of people feel the way you do.  Regardless, I'm sad it's keeping us from enjoying the beautiful resort!



Personally I wouldn't considering buying into a place that wouldn't give me a Master Bedroom similar to what I have at home.  No one but me and my spouse ever sleeps in our bedroom, and we would feel second rate if accomodations that should be luxury had any different arrangement.  A family of five can easily sleep in a one bedroom at the VGC, BLT and AKV(Kidani).  All the other one bedroom resorts offer accomodations for four in the one bedroom.



AC7179 said:


> Sorry, one more question.  Are all the layouts the same?  I thought the dedicated 2 bedroom was different than a studio\1 bedroom combination, yet both are 2 bedroom villas?



All one bedrooms, dedicated two bedrooms have the same layout.  The studios can be a mirror image of each other. This can create a problem as one side of the bed has a very small passage to access the bed.  If the wrong person has that side of the bed facing the wall it creates a problem for us.  We will no longer sleep in the studios because of this.  Since studios can be laid out in either direction, there could be a small difference in the layout of a Two bedroom lockoff, one studio could be reversed from another unit.


----------



## Breyean

franandaj said:


> Personally I wouldn't considering buying into a place that wouldn't give me a Master Bedroom similar to what I have at home.  No one but me and my spouse ever sleeps in our bedroom, and we would feel second rate if accomodations that should be luxury had any different arrangement.  A family of five can easily sleep in a one bedroom at the VGC, BLT and AKV(Kidani).  All the other one bedroom resorts offer accomodations for four in the one bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> All one bedrooms, dedicated two bedrooms have the same layout.  The studios can be a mirror image of each other. This can create a problem as one side of the bed has a very small passage to access the bed.  If the wrong person has that side of the bed facing the wall it creates a problem for us.  We will no longer sleep in the studios because of this.  Since studios can be laid out in either direction, there could be a small difference in the layout of a Two bedroom lockoff, one studio could be reversed from another unit.



OKW sleeps 5 in a 1 bedroom.


----------



## franandaj

Breyean said:


> OKW sleeps 5 in a 1 bedroom.



That's good to know, I wasn't aware of that fact.  I can't imagine how five people share one bathroom, we won't even do three, but I'm glad that DVC has situations that work for everyone!


----------



## franandaj

nicolispicoli said:


> My mistake, we are departing on 10/23, so I should have said 10/19-10/22. Sorry about that! You make a great point about taxes too, I'm still going to continue inquiring about points on the DVC side. I've noticed I don't see GCV members renting points. I'm guessing it's way less common? Or if I wanted that, check more closely to that 11 month mark? I've been planning, but didn't think GCV was affordable on my radar, but I fear now I've missed the boat!



Well since we live close and have become spoiled by staying overnight, we will NEVER have enough points!!!!  I'm now trying to shift my reservations made before 7 months with VGC points over to other contracts, but they are sold out, so I can't switch them. I want to save my VGC points to use in case they bring back F&W next year.  I plan to have as many weekends as I can booked with my VGC points and then try with other resorts.

There just seem to be all kinds of things that keep coming up at VGC, D23 events, opening premieres, I'm not sure how many other are as obsessed with their points, but most of bought at VGC because we wanted/needed that 11 month advantage for ourselves!  

Good luck to you thoough, after staying in the Villas, regular hotel rooms are just not nearly as much fun!


----------



## AC7179

franandaj said:


> Personally I wouldn't considering buying into a place that wouldn't give me a Master Bedroom similar to what I have at home.  No one but me and my spouse ever sleeps in our bedroom, and we would feel second rate if accomodations that should be luxury had any different arrangement.  A family of five can easily sleep in a one bedroom at the VGC, BLT and AKV(Kidani).  All the other one bedroom resorts offer accomodations for four in the one bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> All one bedrooms, dedicated two bedrooms have the same layout.  The studios can be a mirror image of each other. This can create a problem as one side of the bed has a very small passage to access the bed.  If the wrong person has that side of the bed facing the wall it creates a problem for us.  We will no longer sleep in the studios because of this.  Since studios can be laid out in either direction, there could be a small difference in the layout of a Two bedroom lockoff, one studio could be reversed from another unit.



So the dedicated 2 bedroom has 2 beds in the second bedroom where the lock off has one and a sofa bed, plus an extra fridge and bar?


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> That's good to know, I wasn't aware of that fact.  I can't imagine how five people share one bathroom, we won't even do three, but I'm glad that DVC has situations that work for everyone!



We easily fit 5 adults in a 1 BR..the single male (luckily a bit short) slept on the Murphy bed. Totally spoiled in that massive room with the lovely Master suite...DH and I do studios just fine, along with a grandkid or 2, but would like more points to be able to get 1BR more often.


----------



## watkinsme

we are going to be staying in September.  We have a late night flight back home and were thinking of spending the day before we leave at the pool.  I know most of the WDW pools have a shower area, do the pools at GCH have a shower.  If not do you have any other ideas for our last day there (we will not be visiting the parks that day...) I do plan on doing a little bit of shopping and we plan on eating a late lunch maybe but other than that....


----------



## Nonsuch

AC7179 said:


> So the dedicated 2 bedroom has 2 beds in the second bedroom where the lock off has one and a sofa bed, plus an extra fridge and bar?


That's correct 

The dedicated 2 bedrooms have a slightly better selection of views.  The "T" shape of the building partially obstructs the view of several studios, and lockoff 2 bedrooms.  It might be easier to get a requested view with a dedicated, since a lockoff is actually a request for 2 rooms.


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> Personally I wouldn't considering buying into a place that wouldn't give me a Master Bedroom similar to what I have at home.  No one but me and my spouse ever sleeps in our bedroom, and we would feel second rate if accomodations that should be luxury had any different arrangement.


Well put, I feel the same way.  My wife and I have separate bathrooms at home, so the 2 baths in the 1 bedroom is just like home


----------



## mrsw94

I know I can probably find the answer on the DVC thread, but it took me almost 2 weeks to read through this thread, so I haven't even started on that one yet!

Anyway, how do I tell from my reservation if our DVC 2 bedroom is a dedicated room or a lock off?

Thanks!


----------



## mrypg

Need to rent Grand for October 14-21 or September 29-October 6

Studio size or 1 bedroom


Also would trade out Hyatt properties or cash


----------



## Nonsuch

mrypg said:


> Need to rent Grand for October 14-21 or September 29-October 6
> Studio size or 1 bedroom
> Also would trade out Hyatt properties or cash


You will have better results on the DVC-Rent/Trade Forum


----------



## Nonsuch

mrsw94 said:


> ...how do I tell from my reservation if our DVC 2 bedroom is a dedicated room or a lock off?


Call or email Member Services


----------



## Minnie824

We're staying at the Grand Californian Villas this summer, and a CM said there is a deck that we can go to and watch World of Color from the hotel? Can anyone tell me about this?  Does it get crowded?  Thanks!


----------



## Argento

Minnie824 said:


> We're staying at the Grand Californian Villas this summer, and a CM said there is a deck that we can go to and watch World of Color from the hotel? Can anyone tell me about this?  Does it get crowded?  Thanks!


It's on the 6th floor of the southern most wing (AKA the Villas wing) and it is right in the middle between the villas and the normal guest rooms.  That's all I know of it at the moment as we'd only found out about it on the last night of our last trip.


----------



## granismith

I wanted to share my experience of my first stay at GCH. We booked through Costco and it said we would have a Courtyard view. When I went to check in she said "you get our best room in your catagory". I though that was great but I never realized how great it was until I stepped out on my deck. WOW...our room looked out at all 3 pools, and California adventure. We were on the 6th floor and we could see some of the wold of color show. Mostly the water and the top part where the put pictures up on the ferris wheel. I could hear all the music, it was awesome. Our room location was even better, step out our room go around the corner, down the elevator, around the corner and there it was...the entrance that goes right into the park!!! WOW...I was so amazed!! 

The first 2 days we were there there was virtually no wait on the rides either!! We walked right on to Soarin'. The longest wait was 25 min. on the really big rides. Then came Sat. & Sunday and that was  a different story. It was so busy so we ended up just enjoying our wonderful hotel and pool.

Needless to say after that I am spoiled for anything less. We stsyed the last night at HOJO which I really do like but the walk was very tiresome after being so spoiled.

If you are ever weighing between a Disney Hotel or Good neighbor, I pick Disney all the way, it is worth the splurge!!


----------



## Nonsuch

Minnie824 said:


> ...a CM said there is a deck that we can go to and watch World of Color from the hotel? Can anyone tell me about this?  Does it get crowded?


I have viewed WOC from the villas on several different trips, and have observed the patio.  The patio has never appeared crowded, and for later shows it is often empty.

Some photos of the patio


----------



## Nonsuch

granismith said:


> ...When I went to check in she said "you get our best room in your catagory". I though that was great but I never realized how great it was until I stepped out on my deck. WOW...our room looked out at all 3 pools, and California adventure. We were on the 6th floor and we could see some of the wold of color show. Mostly the water and the top part where the put pictures up on the ferris wheel. I could hear all the music, it was awesome. Our room location was even better, step out our room go around the corner, down the elevator, around the corner and there it was...the entrance that goes right into the park!!! WOW...I was so amazed!!


What was your room number?
Please post some pictures of the view


----------



## granismith

Nonsuch said:


> What was your room number?
> Please post some pictures of the view



It was room 6334 and I don't know how to post pics but I will try to figure it out.


----------



## Nonsuch

granismith said:


> It was room 6334 and I don't know how to post pics but I will try to figure it out.


This board does not support uploading pictures directly to a post 

Photos can be uploaded to DIS Photo Galleries, then embedded in a post (use the "Insert Image" button).

Photos can also be uploaded to an external photo site, I use Google Picasa.


----------



## granismith

Testing to see if this works


----------



## granismith

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/grand-californian-hotel/p73806-grand-californian-room.html

can't figure out how to insert image but here is the link to our room. 6334


----------



## gardengirl2790

Can any GCH guest use this patio, or only guests of the Villas?


----------



## Nonsuch

granismith said:


> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/grand-californian-hotel/p73806-grand-californian-room.html
> 
> can't figure out how to insert image but here is the link to our room. 6334


This site does not make it obvious.
Near the bottom of the photo page, next to the Linked Thumbnail is a little colored button (looks like a tiny frame with a link symbol) -- click that 
Copy the "Medium Image" code to your post


----------



## Nonsuch

gardengirl2790 said:


> Can any GCH guest use this patio, or only guests of the Villas?



All GCH guests may use the patio 
A room key is needed.


----------



## gardengirl2790

Great, thanks! We have never been told about it.


----------



## mmmears

Nonsuch said:


> All GCH guests may use the patio
> A room key is needed.



Wow!  That's great to know!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## mt mommy

Nonsuch said:


> All GCH guests may use the patio
> A room key is needed.



SO GOOD TO know for our September trip! Thanks!


----------



## wbl2745

Minnie824 said:


> We're staying at the Grand Californian Villas this summer, and a CM said there is a deck that we can go to and watch World of Color from the hotel? Can anyone tell me about this?  Does it get crowded?  Thanks!



Although it is great to avoid the crowds, you're going to miss all of the projections on the water screens. You need to be in the viewing area to see that. We watched WoC once up there, and although the music is great and the water is fantastic, I felt like we were missing 1/2 of the show. Your milage may vary.


----------



## cobbler

Hello!

I've gone through a few pages on the thread but would like more info on club level. For example, what offerings do they have besides breakfast? The only club level I am familiar with is the Poly. 

We are looking to use our points for a stay because I'm almost positive my waitlist will not come through. Yes I do realize this is NOT a good use of points and the number needed is crazy, but due to circumstances we need to save $$ on this trip (over 1/2 marathon weekend) and using points would allow us to do that. 

I believe the only level available at any of the 3 hotels for our entire length is club level which is why we would go that route. 

I am mainly interested in the food offerings and if we are using points even though we are staying on the hotel side, do we still have to pay for parking?

Thanks!


----------



## nunzia

cobbler said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've gone through a few pages on the thread but would like more info on club level. For example, what offerings do they have besides breakfast? The only club level I am familiar with is the Poly.
> 
> We are looking to use our points for a stay because I'm almost positive my waitlist will not come through. Yes I do realize this is NOT a good use of points and the number needed is crazy, but due to circumstances we need to save $$ on this trip (over 1/2 marathon weekend) and using points would allow us to do that.
> 
> I believe the only level available at any of the 3 hotels for our entire length is club level which is why we would go that route.
> 
> I am mainly interested in the food offerings and if we are using points even though we are staying on the hotel side, do we still have to pay for parking?
> 
> Thanks!



When we stayed Concierge (is this the same as club level?) They had alot of food options. They had some lunch stuff..fruit, cheese, bread, treats and unstuffables plus drinks, then the same plus a couple hot things around dinner time and then cookies and milk, beer and wine later. They also always had cold drinks that could be taken to the parks. It was great. I'd do it again if I had points to burn or extra $$$.


----------



## cobbler

nunzia said:


> When we stayed Concierge (is this the same as club level?) They had alot of food options. They had some lunch stuff..fruit, cheese, bread, treats and unstuffables plus drinks, then the same plus a couple hot things around dinner time and then cookies and milk, beer and wine later. They also always had cold drinks that could be taken to the parks. It was great. I'd do it again if I had points to burn or extra $$$.



That is fantastic! This is what I wanted to hear. With 1 teen boy and 1 pre-teen boy it'll be nice to have them snack on something between meals as they are bottomless pits!

I burned 364 points to do it    but I highly doubt my waitlist will come through and there wasn't anything else available on points without bouncing all over the place.

Now to get airfare which is also 

Thanks!


----------



## boiseflyfisher

cobbler said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've gone through a few pages on the thread but would like more info on club level. For example, what offerings do they have besides breakfast? The only club level I am familiar with is the Poly.
> 
> We are looking to use our points for a stay because I'm almost positive my waitlist will not come through. Yes I do realize this is NOT a good use of points and the number needed is crazy, but due to circumstances we need to save $$ on this trip (over 1/2 marathon weekend) and using points would allow us to do that.
> 
> I believe the only level available at any of the 3 hotels for our entire length is club level which is why we would go that route.
> 
> I am mainly interested in the food offerings and if we are using points even though we are staying on the hotel side, do we still have to pay for parking?
> 
> Thanks!



I know that there is an extensive thread about the offerings at each of the three hotels for concierge level.  It has been a while since I have stayed Grand concierge as we normally stay DVC now, but in the past the lounge offered three types of finger sandwiches as well as scones and chocolate covered strawberries during the day.  In the evening there is a hot appetizer, cheese tray, veggies and assorted desserts as well as wine and beer.  After that they offer cordials and additional desserts and huge cookies.  During this time they have someone come in and tell stories or sing songs to the children.  

I hadn't even looked at the points required for club level until you posted your question.  That is a serious amount of points for what you get in return.  Are you sure you wouldn't rather rent your points and use the cash to book something?  You mention that you are trying to save money this trip.  For the amount you could get by renting your points, you could book PP concierge on cash for twice as many nights if not more.  Just a thought.

If I remember right, if you are booking nights on points, you do not need to pay the $15 parking fee.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2181963

Here you go, this is the thread with pictures of all of the concierge lounges.  It looks like GCH is the only one they offer on points.


----------



## cobbler

boiseflyfisher said:


> I know that there is an extensive thread about the offerings at each of the three hotels for concierge level.  It has been a while since I have stayed Grand concierge as we normally stay DVC now, but in the past the lounge offered three types of finger sandwiches as well as scones and chocolate covered strawberries during the day.  In the evening there is a hot appetizer, cheese tray, veggies and assorted desserts as well as wine and beer.  After that they offer cordials and additional desserts and huge cookies.  During this time they have someone come in and tell stories or sing songs to the children.
> 
> I hadn't even looked at the points required for club level until you posted your question.  That is a serious amount of points for what you get in return.  Are you sure you wouldn't rather rent your points and use the cash to book something?  You mention that you are trying to save money this trip.  For the amount you could get by renting your points, you could book PP concierge on cash for twice as many nights if not more.  Just a thought.
> 
> If I remember right, if you are booking nights on points, you do not need to pay the $15 parking fee.



Thanks for the info. I had thought about renting but I'd have to rent them out pretty quickly. Normally we don't get into a place where we are half booked somewhere and things come up that force us to really budget but life wouldn't be any fun if a wrench wasn't thrown in sometimes  Sigh...

But I do appreciate the feedback. I wish we could stay longer but alas, school schedules and my job won't allow it  

Hubby just said use the points and don't deal with the renting and since CA isn't as easy to get to as World, he wanted to just splurge and be done with it.

Thanks again and thanks for the link!


----------



## boiseflyfisher

cobbler said:


> Thanks for the info. I had thought about renting but I'd have to rent them out pretty quickly. Normally we don't get into a place where we are half booked somewhere and things come up that force us to really budget but life wouldn't be any fun if a wrench wasn't thrown in sometimes  Sigh...
> 
> But I do appreciate the feedback. I wish we could stay longer but alas, school schedules and my job won't allow it
> 
> Hubby just said use the points and don't deal with the renting and since CA isn't as easy to get to as World, he wanted to just splurge and be done with it.
> 
> Thanks again and thanks for the link!



Happy to help! Don't count out a wait list coming though.  At this time the entire week is wide open on all room types with the exception of one studio night.  We pieced a last minute trip together this past October with points.  We had to change rooms at GCV and did two nights at PP on points, but that is what we get for waiting until the last minute!  I had to remind the family that we were at DL and they had no right to complain.


----------



## cobbler

boiseflyfisher said:


> Happy to help! Don't count out a wait list coming though.  At this time the entire week is wide open on all room types with the exception of one studio night.  We pieced a last minute trip together this past October with points.  We had to change rooms at GCV and did two nights at PP on points, but that is what we get for waiting until the last minute!  I had to remind the family that we were at DL and they had no right to complain.



That's exactly why I canceled the waitlist and booked the concierge on points. We are going half marathon weekend so I know that made it even worse!!! Hubby and I are both running and had booked a cash reservation at DL hotel but this pesky little thing called a furnace needed replaced (boy those aren't cheap!) which forced us to do a more budget thing.

So how ironic that we have to stay concierge to save money  sounds backwards but the room is "free" 

Oh well!


----------



## boiseflyfisher

We were actually bumped over to to the GCH concierge from PP concierge a couple of years ago in January when they were doing some work on the PP lounge.  It rained almost the entire time we were there, so we spent a LOT of time in the lounge.  In our experience, the CMs in all of the lounges go above and beyond to make your stay a great experience.  The other nice thing is that they have very little turnover, so it is like a reunion the next time you go!


----------



## cobbler

Is there an email address to contact the IPO for concierge? I would like one just in case I don't receive any notification from them in the next few days that they have me in the system for arrival. I just may use them to make any dining reservations.

Also does the pool have cabannas for rental at all?


----------



## blackjackdelta

cobbler said:


> Is there an email address to contact the IPO for concierge? I would like one just in case I don't receive any notification from them in the next few days that they have me in the system for arrival. I just may use them to make any dining reservations.
> 
> Also does the pool have cabannas for rental at all?


 

They sure do I will post a pic

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

Had to find it






You can see them to the left with the chair sout in front..this was last August











Last pic not encompassing. nice fridge stocked water, fruit, great poolsice service(guests can get that at poolside). Nice couch besides loveseat.

Jack


----------



## cobbler

Thanks for the info and pics.

What number do I need to call to reserve one and how far out can they be reserved?


----------



## Csgrandma

Although I have never posted, I have read your forums for years. I know this is the place with all of the answers. Although I have booked other Disney trips and a cruise with a lot of planning, the recent loss of my mom after a tough year prompted a booking to The Grand Californian for July 28 when my week of summer vacation starts. My 6 year old grandson has been a fan a McQueen for years. We want this vacation to be a splurge because quite frankly, we need it! I have booked a 1 bedroom suite but they won't let me book concierge now. They said I have to wait until I check in and add it on then? I must be misunderstanding this. How can concierge help with planning and booking if I wait? Would it be worth the price for simply the lounge? And where should I request our room be for the best view? Are all of the suites away from the parking lot?


----------



## nunzia

I thought I'd post a few pics of the lounge. I don't know where the suites are..when we did Concierge we were on the club floor and very close to the lounge. Are there suites in the DVC wing or just regular rooms? Did you book a suite through Disney or is it a DVC 1BR?


----------



## cobbler

DVC doesn't have any suites. The suites would be in the regular hotel section.


----------



## blackjackdelta

blackjackdelta said:


> Had to find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see them to the left with the chair sout in front..this was last August
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last pic not encompassing. nice fridge stocked water, fruit, great poolsice service(guests can get that at poolside). Nice couch besides loveseat.
> 
> Jack


 
Wish I could answer that, I just called vacation planning and they took care of everything.

Jack


----------



## cobbler

Do you have the number for vacation planning or know where I can find it?


----------



## blackjackdelta

cobbler said:


> do you have the number for vacation planning or know where i can find it?


 
714) 300-plan


----------



## cobbler

Thank you very much!


----------



## franandaj

Here are some more pictures from February


----------



## nunzia

cobbler said:


> DVC doesn't have any suites. The suites would be in the regular hotel section.



Yes, I know. What I meant was, I didn't know if there were any suites...in the hotel rooms that are located in the new wing that includes the DVC rooms. Since that building has both.


----------



## LizfromOz

franandaj said:


> Here are some more pictures from February



Thanks so much for the pics, we have 6 nights GCH Concierge booked end Sept/early Oct. It's a huge splurge for us, but we are justifying the cost by spliting our stay at Hojo as well. My girls are beside themselves at the thought of the private entrance to DCA. Thanks again


----------



## wdhinn89

Thinking of visiting DL and staying at the GC from 7/12-7/18.  Just checking in to make sure there is no construction going on.  

Is there anything going on during this time period that I should be aware about? 

Thank you su much


----------



## K311y0h

I'm staying here in March too! Are you going at the beginning of march?


----------



## cobbler

Thaks franandaj for the pics!!! Looks as if I'll have to step up my game in the weight loss dept so I can splurge! ESP on the choc covered strawberries. Yum!


----------



## MNRMommy

Anyone valet park lately.  Is it still $22?

Thanks in advance


----------



## obitom

We stayed at GC 5/29  6/2.  Booked a standard room and asked for and received upgrade to DTD view room.  Room 3443 directly above the Disney  store.

PROS:  Very close to the secret fire exit between the Disney store and the La Brea Bakery-literally 3-4 minutes from our room to the park entrances.  Room had great view of nightly fireworks.  Wireless signal was good and we never had issue connecting.  Room was very clean and well kept, and had two queen beds and nice size refrigerator.

CONS:  Room being above Disney store it looked out over tram loading area so it was a bit noisy and not the best DTD view.  With sliding glass door shut its not too bad but if you are a light sleeper bring a white noise generator (we used our favorite white noise website).

We did not see any construction going on at the GC.  Valet parking is still $22.   La Brea Bakery has finished the work on their seated patio dining.  
Finishing touches going up on Cars Land and the Matterhorn bobsleds look to be open any day now.


----------



## macleod1979

This thread has made me hungry..lol


----------



## boiseflyfisher

wdhinn89 said:


> Thinking of visiting DL and staying at the GC from 7/12-7/18.  Just checking in to make sure there is no construction going on.
> 
> Is there anything going on during this time period that I should be aware about?
> 
> Thank you su much



Everything should be completed by your trip.  It feels like the construction for CA has been going on forever!  It was nice to see a lot of the construction walls come down last week.


----------



## wdhinn89

obitom said:


> we stayed at gc 5/29  6/2.  Booked a standard room and asked for and received upgrade to dtd view room.  Room 3443 directly above the disney  store.
> 
> Pros:  Very close to the secret fire exit between the disney store and the la brea bakery-literally 3-4 minutes from our room to the park entrances.  Room had great view of nightly fireworks.  Wireless signal was good and we never had issue connecting.  Room was very clean and well kept, and had two queen beds and nice size refrigerator.
> 
> Cons:  Room being above disney store it looked out over tram loading area so it was a bit noisy and not the best dtd view.  With sliding glass door shut its not too bad but if you are a light sleeper bring a white noise generator (we used our favorite white noise website).
> 
> We did not see any construction going on at the gc.  Valet parking is still $22.   La brea bakery has finished the work on their seated patio dining.
> Finishing touches going up on cars land and the matterhorn bobsleds look to be open any day now.



thanks!!!


----------



## wdhinn89

boiseflyfisher said:


> Everything should be completed by your trip.  It feels like the construction for CA has been going on forever!  It was nice to see a lot of the construction walls come down last week.



Thanks


----------



## Lucille1963

So excited!  Just added my new ticker!  I can't wait!


----------



## joihan777

Just came back from a week in the Grand Californian, rm 5507.

View of pool area was nice.  Rather quiet and able to see Fireworks over top of the northern wing.

Couldn't figure out how to get the fan to come on for only the shower/ toilet area.  Pillows were TOO fluffy!

TVs had LOTS of connections.  Love the Murphy bed under the living room TV.

As always... another fabulous stay!

Does anyone need pics from this room?


----------



## cpster

I'd love to see them!  Is this a one bedroom?  Glad you had a great time!


----------



## joihan777

cpster said:


> I'd love to see them!  Is this a one bedroom?  Glad you had a great time!



Our room: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Here's a generic inside shot (ours looked just like this) from somewhere else on this thread:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a view from our room: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At night:


----------



## mochums

joihan777 said:


> Here's a view from our room:



cool tilt-shift effect!


----------



## joihan777

mochums said:


> cool tilt-shift effect!



It's actually Nikon's "Model Effect"... kinda fun.  Reminds me of the models they have in the DVC sales canter.


----------



## Boiseboone

Just came back from GC, stayed from 6-3 to 6-8. 

Room 3116 was close to elevators and grand hall, and was right next to the monorail track. it was cool to watch the monorail - kids loved it - and it wasn't loud at all. I really enjoyed being close to the grand hall and within an easy walk to the downtown disney and california adventure entrances, especially when I was exhausted at the end of the day. 

The room has bunk beds, which thrilled my children. Shower pressure was a bit weak, and the water temp was inconsistent, which was annoying but not unbearable. The window coverings really blocked out the sunlight when closed, which was terrific for helping my tired kiddos get good long naps every afternoon. The balcony was small but had two chairs and a table, so hubby and I were able to enjoy cocktails and chat after the kids' bedtime without waking them. Unlike the higher balconies, however, the railing is solid - you can't peek through it like you can the fence-style railings. That was kind of a bummer for my toddler (and for us!) because he really wanted to see out and kept trying to climb up high enough to see over the solid railing. Patio furniture+climbing toddler+three floors up=scary. Needless to say, we kept the sliding door closed and locked unless the kidlet was sleeping or one of us had him in our arms. 

All in all, an excellent room for those who want to be close to the elevators and have easy access to grand hall, but if views are your priority pick a different part of the hotel.

One note for those planning nap times - let housekeeping know what time you plan to be out of the room so they can work around your schedule. We typically went to the parks first thing in the morning and returned to the room between 2-5 for naps/swimming. Housekeeping staff generally reached our room around 3 p.m., and so had to return later in the evening. We went a couple of days without housekeeping at all - no big deal for us, but if you want your bed made every day, it could be an issue for you.


----------



## SlightlyocdDisneyfan

Still trying to plan our hotel for the next trip.

Does anyone have a list of the room numbers that have two double beds plus the 5th pull out sleeper/couch at the GC?  

Also, I read somewhere that the bunk beds have a trundle to ultimately sleep three.  Is this true of ALL bunk beds, or just specific rooms?


----------



## SGDisneyFam

SlightlyocdDisneyfan said:


> Still trying to plan our hotel for the next trip.
> 
> Does anyone have a list of the room numbers that have two double beds plus the 5th pull out sleeper/couch at the GC?
> 
> Also, I read somewhere that the bunk beds have a trundle to ultimately sleep three.  Is this true of ALL bunk beds, or just specific rooms?



AFAIK all of the bunk beds have this, at least every time we've had a bunked room it has


----------



## lorielucks

My DH is a huge coffee snob and so plans to bring his own coffee for our stay at the GCH.  I understand there is a coffee pot in the room, but does anyone know what kind of filters it requires?  The standard round, flat kind?  Cone shaped? Large or small?  Any information would be deeply appreciated by the wife of "Mr Grumpy until I've had my coffee". 
TIA


----------



## joihan777

lorielucks said:


> My DH is a huge coffee snob and so plans to bring his own coffee for our stay at the GCH.  I understand there is a coffee pot in the room, but does anyone know what kind of filters it requires?  The standard round, flat kind?  Cone shaped? Large or small?  Any information would be deeply appreciated by the wife of "Mr Grumpy until I've had my coffee".
> TIA



FYI - There's a Haagen Daz store right in front of the GCH entrance to Downtown District that serves Peet's Coffee.  

If your DH is like me, Starbux tastes like cheap beans overcooked and twice pressed for some aroma and NO taste!  

If you all will be doing your own in-room coffee, you're in luck.  The machines use 8-12 cup sized paper filters and can be set for 'regular' or 'strong' brewing.  HOWEVER, the water supply is not stated to be filtered in any way... you may want to call to see if it is city water or has undergone in-house filtration.  When in doubt, bring a Brita!

Enjoy!


----------



## lorielucks

joihan777 said:


> If your DH is like me, Starbux tastes like cheap beans overcooked and twice pressed for some aroma and NO taste!



You nailed him!  He hates Starbucks and roasts his own coffee.  Peet's is just about the only chain store brand that he will drink.  Glad to know that it is available in DTD. Thanks for the info on the filters. Now we can count on starting our day out right!


----------



## Nonsuch

joihan777 said:


> If you all will be doing your own in-room coffee, you're in luck.  The machines use 8-12 cup sized paper filters and can be set for 'regular' or 'strong' brewing.


Only the Villas have a normal coffee maker.  The Hotel rooms use small filter packs and brew 2 cups.


----------



## wdhinn89

Nonsuch said:


> Only the Villas have a normal coffee maker.  The Hotel rooms use small filter packs and brew 2 cups.



I see the picture of the coffee pots on page 1 but do you know if I could use my own 2-4 cup filter and coffee in it?


----------



## Nonsuch

wdhinn89 said:


> I see the picture of the coffee pots on page 1 but do you know if I could use my own 2-4 cup filter and coffee in it?


Earlier in this thread (9/2011):
New Coffee Makers


----------



## wdhinn89

Thank you so much!!!  Not thrilled about the kind of coffee they have but it will have to do.


----------



## ltl engine

This is an awesome thread!!  Is it correct that a courtyard view can see the monorail tracks from the balcony?  What would be request be?  What floor?  How far is this from the secret entrance? TIA


----------



## blackjackdelta

Does anyone know if they are still giving out the special fastpasses to each quest staying at a resort hotel?

Jack


----------



## subtchr

blackjackdelta said:


> Does anyone know if they are still giving out the special fastpasses to each quest staying at a resort hotel?
> 
> Jack



I'll let you know tomorrow!


----------



## MizzFran17

Hey all!  I've tried searching the thread but didn't find the answer I was looking for.

We are finally staying at GCH in October, so excited!  Originally I booked a standard room, then upgraded to Partial DTD View.  I know this is because there will be obstructions, like trees.  But Are these rooms right on the DTD strip?  that would still be awesome if that's the case.

Also, does anyone have any tips on how to try to get upgraded for free, or try to get the best room on that view level, maybe a higher floor?   

TIA!


----------



## TeddiBarra

> Does anyone know if they are still giving out the special fastpasses to each quest staying at a resort hotel?



Pretty sure that it's a "not at this time", Jack. They usually advertise it on the website and mention it with booking, and I just made a ressie couple days ago and they said we would have Extra Magic Hours.


----------



## Kat in WA

Was frantically reading this board in preparation for our first trip to the GCH next week and now it has gone very quiet. Would like to email the hotel to politely "remind" them of our celebrations (25th anniversary, college/high school graduations). Don't have time to re-read the whole thread, so any help would be greatly appreciated. Hello?!? Anyone out there?


----------



## gardengirl2790

I always go through vacation planning for special events, requests, priority seating arrangement etc. I would email them, they just need to know your reservation number to verify that you are staying at one of the three resport hotels.The search I did online gave me this address, vacationplanning@disneyonline.com. Good luck, and have a great trip!


----------



## Kat in WA

Thank you, gardengirl, for your quick response!! I did send an email to them in regards to our celebrations. We are celebrating our 25th, oldest daughter's graduation from college, and youngest daughter's graduation from high school. This is certainly a splurge for us ($$$$) and wondered if Disney could do anything above and beyond.  Will let you know how it turns out!!!


----------



## gardengirl2790

I am happy to help a fellow Disr from the Pacific NW! I hope that Disney sprinkles some of it's pixie dust on your upcoming trip, you certainly have a bouquet of celebrations to enjoy. Congratulations on all of it. You will LOVE the GCH! I would love to hear your feedback from the trip.


----------



## Carrie in AZ

Hello, we just returned from a four-night stay and loved it once again!!  The number one thing I wanted to report on is the secret exit is no longer viable.  We walked down the staircase but there was a sign on the door saying the alarm would sound if the door was opened and that the door was NOT to be used for access to DTD or to DCA.  So, that resulted in a longer walk for us because we had to walk all the way back up and around to eventually get out of the hotel!

For EMH, we went to the main gates instead of using the GCH entrance.  I was the first person in my turnstile lines each day when getting to the main gate each day at 6:15/6:20.  My family would join me about 6:45.

Our girls, ages 8 and 12, spent three hours at Pinnochio's Workshop one evening.  They liked it.  Our 12yo was too old to be there, really, but she went into it with a good attitude because she knows DH and I like some adult time at Disney.  Their policies and procedures for safety are TOP NOTCH, I would highly reccomend it.  They did all sorts of fun activities and even went up to the Concierge Lounge to watch fireworks at 9:30. This childcare center is top of the line.

LOVE the service we received at GCH and love the decor and close proximity the parks.  We truly love staying here!!

There were a few negatives and here they are:
-Water in the shower would turn from just right to freezing cold then back to just right.  Not ideal but that cold water really woke me up at 5:30.
-A couple times the water in the sinks would not drain.....pretty gross to look down and see my toothpaste spit just sitting there in yucky water.  It would eventually go down.  I'm thinking the sink pipes might be a bit clogged with who knows what and need a good dose of draino to clear them out.
-Pool water was downright chilly.  Everyone in our family commented on this and we were surprised the water was kept so cold.
None of these were deal breakers, of course, just negatives I happen to note.


----------



## nunzia

Carrie in AZ said:


> Hello, we just returned from a four-night stay and loved it once again!!  *The number one thing I wanted to report on is the secret exit is no longer viable.  We walked down the staircase but there was a sign on the door saying the alarm would sound if the door was opened and that the door was NOT to be used for access to DTD or to DCA.*  So, that resulted in a longer walk for us because we had to walk all the way back up and around to eventually get out of the hotel!
> 
> For EMH, we went to the main gates instead of using the GCH entrance.  I was the first person in my turnstile lines each day when getting to the main gate each day at 6:15/6:20.  My family would join me about 6:45.
> 
> Our girls, ages 8 and 12, spent three hours at Pinnochio's Workshop one evening.  They liked it.  Our 12yo was too old to be there, really, but she went into it with a good attitude because she knows DH and I like some adult time at Disney.  Their policies and procedures for safety are TOP NOTCH, I would highly reccomend it.  They did all sorts of fun activities and even went up to the Concierge Lounge to watch fireworks at 9:30. This childcare center is top of the line.
> 
> LOVE the service we received at GCH and love the decor and close proximity the parks.  We truly love staying here!!
> 
> There were a few negatives and here they are:
> -Water in the shower would turn from just right to freezing cold then back to just right.  Not ideal but that cold water really woke me up at 5:30.
> -A couple times the water in the sinks would not drain.....pretty gross to look down and see my toothpaste spit just sitting there in yucky water.  It would eventually go down.  I'm thinking the sink pipes might be a bit clogged with who knows what and need a good dose of draino to clear them out.
> -Pool water was downright chilly.  Everyone in our family commented on this and we were surprised the water was kept so cold.
> None of these were deal breakers, of course, just negatives I happen to note.



Bummer..but I'm not surprised..I'd have thought they would have done this long ago, but still...bummer.


----------



## DmaxHawk

nunzia said:


> Bummer..but I'm not surprised..I'd have thought they would have done this long ago, but still...bummer.



Aw dang that is a bummer, that was our main way of getting out since our room was so close to that exit.


----------



## lorielucks

Carrie in AZ said:


> Hello, we just returned from a four-night stay and loved it once again!!  The number one thing I wanted to report on is the secret exit is no longer viable.  We walked down the staircase but there was a sign on the door saying the alarm would sound if the door was opened and that the door was NOT to be used for access to DTD or to DCA.  So, that resulted in a longer walk for us because we had to walk all the way back up and around to eventually get out of the hotel!
> 
> .



Really?  Are you sure you had the right exit?  We just used it on Tuesday, last week(6/26), and there were no signs at all.  We successfully exited the hotel from the secret exit with no alarms.


----------



## nursemelis374

We are finally recovering from our 3 day stay in a 3 bedroom suite with concierge service.  We had a fabulous time and all of us loved the hotel!  It is just so convenient and nice.  You really can't beat the ability to quickly go back to your room and take a nap or grab something you forgot.  We didn't use the hotel EE but had no problems getting in almost everything we wanted.

I agree, the pool was chilly but we got used to it quickly.


----------



## BayGirl22

Carrie in AZ said:


> ....
> Our girls, ages 8 and 12, spent three hours at Pinnochio's Workshop one evening.  They liked it.  Our 12yo was too old to be there, really, but she went into it with a good attitude because she knows DH and I like some adult time at Disney.  Their policies and procedures for safety are TOP NOTCH, I would highly reccomend it.  They did all sorts of fun activities and even went up to the Concierge Lounge to watch fireworks at 9:30. This childcare center is top of the line.



Glad to hear that.  I was wondering about the child care, even though my kids are still too young to stay there.  Do you know if they allow you to bring younger kids into Pinnochio's accompanied by an adult just to play?  I know the timeshare places (Sheraton, Marriott) we've stayed at generally allow that.  Its so nice to have a playroom area in the hotel.

Has anyone used Disney services to find a baby sitter for younger ones while staying at GCH?  I don't usually use those kinds of services, but have some level of trust that it would be reputable at Disney.


----------



## cobbler

nursemelis374 said:
			
		

> We are finally recovering from our 3 day stay in a 3 bedroom suite with concierge service.  We had a fabulous time and all of us loved the hotel!  It is just so convenient and nice.  You really can't beat the ability to quickly go back to your room and take a nap or grab something you forgot.  We didn't use the hotel EE but had no problems getting in almost everything we wanted.
> 
> I agree, the pool was chilly but we got used to it quickly.



We will be doing concierge on an upcoming trip, can you tell me about it? We have only done concierge once at the Poly at WDW, so that is our only frame of reference.


----------



## Nonsuch

cobbler said:


> We will be doing concierge on an upcoming trip, can you tell me about it?


The Grand is already an excellent full service hotel, but concierge adds many little upgrades.

A CM will meet you at the hotel entrance and escort you up to the 6th floor dedicated registration/guest services desk.  If you are not greeted downstairs, go up to the 6th floor to check in (do not wait in the normal registration line).

Concierge rooms will generally be on the 6th floor near the lounge, but suites can be quite far away.

Concierge guest services can assist with restaurant reservations and special seating to some shows.

The lounge (Craftsman Club) is provides free food and drinks throughout the day.  When the parks are busy, the ability to grab a snack without any wait is a huge benefit.  Grabbing a few drinks from the lounge avoids waiting in line for a drink in the park


----------



## BayGirl22

What is the typical surcharge for concierge?  I just looked on the site and its quoting almost double our cost, over $225/night premium.  That can't be right, right?  

I've stayed on the club/concierge level of nice hotels many times so I understand there's a cost to it.  But that much seems way off.  Are there promotions or some way to get the upgrade for a lowere price?  I am going in the low season - early Sept.


----------



## Nonsuch

BayGirl22 said:


> What is the typical surcharge for concierge?  I just looked on the site and its quoting almost double our cost, over $225/night premium.  That can't be right, right?


Unfortunately, the price is quite high.  The discounts for various room/view types can vary, so the additional charge for Concierge might be slightly different.  

Concierge is a better "deal" for guest staying in a multi-room suite, since the charges are the same as a single room.


----------



## greenkai3000

Totally subscribing!  Thank you so much for the update.  Looking forward to stay at the GCH this coming Holiday Season.


----------



## vidiot

BayGirl22 said:


> What is the typical surcharge for concierge?  I just looked on the site and its quoting almost double our cost, over $225/night premium.  That can't be right, right?



I get $340/night extra in mid-December. On top of $485. In the immortal words of John McEnroe: 

You cannot be serious!


----------



## mommommom

> Originally Posted by Carrie in AZ
> Hello, we just returned from a four-night stay and loved it once again!!* The number one thing I wanted to report on is the secret exit is no longer viable. *We walked down the staircase but there was a sign on the door saying the alarm would sound if the door was opened and that the door was NOT to be used for access to DTD or to DCA. So, that resulted in a longer walk for us because we had to walk all the way back up and around to eventually get out of the hotel!





lorielucks said:


> Really?  Are you sure you had the right exit?  We just used it on Tuesday, last week(6/26), and there were no signs at all.  We successfully exited the hotel from the secret exit with no alarms.



Can anyone give an update on this? We discovered this exit at the end of our trip last time, and I was wondering if it could be used to get in/out of DCA to the hotel. If this exit is still in use, can you enter the park from it? I've slept since we were last there. Thank you!


----------



## ttig34

mommommom said:


> Can anyone give an update on this? We discovered this exit at the end of our trip last time, and I was wondering if it could be used to get in/out of DCA to the hotel. If this exit is still in use, can you enter the park from it? I've slept since we were last there. Thank you!



I do not know if they still allow you to use the exit, but no, you have never been able to use it as an entrance.

Would be nice to know for sure if it could still be used as an exit though, since we have two different answers, both who have stayed recently.


----------



## daneenm

We just stayed and used the secret exit every day 6/27 - 7/3.  It is absolutely viable.


----------



## Nonsuch

Carrie in AZ said:


> Hello, we just returned from a four-night stay and loved it once again!!  The number one thing I wanted to report on is the secret exit is no longer viable.  We walked down the staircase but there was a sign on the door saying the alarm would sound if the door was opened and that the door was NOT to be used for access to DTD or to DCA.  So, that resulted in a longer walk for us because we had to walk all the way back up and around to eventually get out of the hotel!



There seems to be some conflicting reports.
Could you verify you used the stairs shown in this video?


----------



## daneenm

Nonsuch said:


> There seems to be some conflicting reports.
> Could you verify you used the stairs shown in this video?



Yes, those stairs are available. Used 6/27-7/2 several times per day.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

BayGirl22 said:


> Glad to hear that.  I was wondering about the child care, even though my kids are still too young to stay there.  Do you know if they allow you to bring younger kids into Pinnochio's accompanied by an adult just to play?  I know the timeshare places (Sheraton, Marriott) we've stayed at generally allow that.  Its so nice to have a playroom area in the hotel.
> 
> Has anyone used Disney services to find a baby sitter for younger ones while staying at GCH?  I don't usually use those kinds of services, but have some level of trust that it would be reputable at Disney.



They do not allow you to bring children into Pinnochio's to play as they don't consider it a playroom area.  They are open for limited hours in the evenings.  We have used the Workshop many times and my kids have loved it.  It is a good idea to make a reservation early as they can book up during busy times at the resort.  It also helps to pick up the paperwork early as it takes a bit of time to fill out.


----------



## coopersmom

Are all the Grand Californian one-bedroom suites the "Artisan" suites mentioned here: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36357220&postcount=452 ... Or are the Artisan a separate category? I ask because when booking there is no ability to pick two queens, king, etc. from the suite selection.

We MIGHT make this major splurge if we could get one of the two-queen one bedrooms with a theme park view. But, honestly, it seems like there is no way to determine that? Is it possible that they actually book something this expensive with zero bed selection ability?


----------



## Nonsuch

coopersmom said:


> ...We MIGHT make this major splurge if we could get one of the two-queen one bedrooms with a theme park view. But, honestly, it seems like there is no way to determine that? Is it possible that they actually book something this expensive with zero bed selection ability?


Try calling the Grand directly, to see if the bed type can be guaranteed.


----------



## mommommom

Nonsuch said:


> There seems to be some conflicting reports.
> Could you verify you used the stairs shown in this video?



This is awesome!


----------



## boscoj

Coopersmom, I think the artisan suite room types are dependent on how many people are in your party....at least that is how it was for us.  When we checked in we ended up with a king corner suite.  When I asked the cm if we could get the ones with the 2 queen beds (cause I really liked their location) she said they were given to parties with 4-6 people ( we only had 3)....


----------



## kkmcan

WOW! I didn't know they had these larger suites.  Do they give AP discounts on them? Anyone know ballpark rates for these?

Just wondering if they would work for us if we split a larger suite with another family.


----------



## Nonsuch

kkmcan said:


> WOW! I didn't know they had these larger suites.  Do they give AP discounts on them? Anyone know ballpark rates for these?
> 
> Just wondering if they would work for us if we split a larger suite with another family.


You might want to consider renting points for a DVC villa.  This requires planning far in advance, but the cost will be lower than a hotel suite


----------



## goofyfordisney

Hi,

If we booked a standard view room and requested a King bed, what are our chances of getting our request?  We are going Sept. 22nd - 24th.

Its just my DH and me and we really would rather have a room with 1 king bed.  

Does anyone know how many rooms have king beds?  Where are these rooms located in the hotel?


----------



## Nonsuch

goofyfordisney said:


> If we booked a standard view room and requested a King bed, what are our chances of getting our request?  We are going Sept. 22nd - 24th.


Based on my personal experience is your chances are very low.  I always request a king bed, and have only received it once.  This is less than 10% success 
The hotel should not be at capacity in late September, which improves your chances.



goofyfordisney said:


> Its just my DH and me and we really would rather have a room with 1 king bed.


When a king is not available, my secondary request is for a bunk bed room.  Bunk bed with 1 queen, has more open floor space than rooms with 2 queens.



goofyfordisney said:


> Does anyone know how many rooms have king beds?  Where are these rooms located in the hotel?


This post from earlier in this thread claims 75 king beds out of 745 rooms (pre-expansion).  My success in receiving a king bed is about the same as if the bed type was assigned by chance 
King beds are spread throughout the hotel.


----------



## goofyfordisney

Nonsuch said:


> Based on my personal experience is your chances are very low.  I always request a king bed, and have only received it once.  This is less than 10% success
> The hotel should not be at capacity in late September, which improves your chances.
> 
> 
> When a king is not available, my secondary request is for a bunk bed room.  Bunk bed with 1 queen, has more open floor space than rooms with 2 queens.
> 
> 
> This post from earlier in this thread claims 75 king beds out of 745 rooms (pre-expansion).  My success in receiving a king bed is about the same as if the bed type was assigned by chance
> King beds are spread throughout the hotel.




This is what I was afraid of...oh well, its not a huge deal - afterall, we will be  at Disneyland!  

We haven't stayed at GCH since it first opened - so, we are really looking forward to this trip!


----------



## BriannaRuth

Sorry if I've missed this someplace in this thread, but --

I see they distribute WOC FPs for hotel guests 1 hour before park opening.  With hotel guests now having early entry every day, are the WOC FPs being distributed an hour before early entry, or an hour before regular park opening?  And are the FPs for the first show or do you have a choice?

Thanks.


----------



## 8lovesmickey

BriannaRuth said:
			
		

> Sorry if I've missed this someplace in this thread, but --
> 
> I see they distribute WOC FPs for hotel guests 1 hour before park opening.  With hotel guests now having early entry every day, are the WOC FPs being distributed an hour before early entry, or an hour before regular park opening?  And are the FPs for the first show or do you have a choice?
> 
> Thanks.



This only answers part of your question, but as of last week early entry for DCA was only on M-W-F, and that's where you get the FPs. 

Also my understanding is that FPs are available 1 hour before the REGULAR entry time, regardless of early entry.


----------



## ParkHopper1

goofyfordisney said:


> This is what I was afraid of...oh well, its not a huge deal - afterall, we will be  at Disneyland!



This is one oh my BIGGEST gripes with the DL resort hotels...not guaranteeing room types. I am often traveling with friends and bunking in the same room and although only two adults in the room, they can never guarantee a room with two queen beds. They tried to put us in a king with bunk beds once...for two grown adults!...If you not willing to get cozy with your traveling partner, you could be spending a FORTUNE on an uncomfortable sleeping situation!

EVERY other hotel I stay at guarantees room type at booking... GET WITH IT DISNEY!  Not everyone staying at your resort is a typical family with 2.5 kids!


----------



## Nonsuch

ParkHopper1 said:


> This is one oh my BIGGEST gripes with the DL resort hotels...not guaranteeing room types.


I agree, but the VGC has solved to issue for most of my stays 
Each villa type has only one bed configuration


----------



## BayGirl22

When I made a reservation at GCH a couple weeks ago I was told they COULD reserve a standard bunk bed room.  The CM said it used to be open until checking, but now they can be guaranteed in advance.  

(of course who knows if that's true, but I hope it is, otherwise I'd save my $$$ and stay at PPH if I'm stuck with 2 Queens anyway)


----------



## coopersmom

BayGirl22 said:


> When I made a reservation at GCH a couple weeks ago I was told they COULD reserve a standard bunk bed room.  The CM said it used to be open until checking, but now they can be guaranteed in advance.
> 
> (of course who knows if that's true, but I hope it is, otherwise I'd save my $$$ and stay at PPH if I'm stuck with 2 Queens anyway)



I just booked a premium view room and was told that bunk beds were a "request only" item (i.e. not guaranteed). I had requested them because my son thought they looked fun and I'd read it gives the room more floor space to have them. But then I saw in another thread that the premium view rooms are SMALLER than the standard rooms. Is this accurate?

I mean, am I really paying LESS for a smaller room? That doesn't sit well with me. 

I'm happy to pay more for the view, but if that comes along with other downgrades (i.e. size, or fewer amenities) than, no, not OK with me.

Yikes!


----------



## Nonsuch

coopersmom said:


> I just booked a premium view room and was told that bunk beds were a "request only" item (i.e. not guaranteed). I had requested them because my son thought they looked fun and I'd read it gives the room more floor space to have them.


The room is the same size, but the bunk bed uses less floor space and make the room feel larger.



coopersmom said:


> ...But then I saw in another thread that the premium view rooms are SMALLER than the standard rooms. Is this accurate?


I don't think that is accurate 
All the hotel rooms are the same size, except daybed rooms (which are quite a bit larger).


----------



## coopersmom

Nonsuch said:


> The room is the same size, but the bunk bed uses less floor space and make the room feel larger.
> I don't think that is accurate
> All the hotel rooms are the same size, except daybed rooms (which are quite a bit larger).



So, how do you get a daybed room?


----------



## daneenm

coopersmom said:


> I just booked a premium view room and was told that bunk beds were a "request only" item (i.e. not guaranteed). I had requested them because my son thought they looked fun and I'd read it gives the room more floor space to have them. But then I saw in another thread that the premium view rooms are SMALLER than the standard rooms. Is this accurate?
> 
> I mean, am I really paying LESS for a smaller room? That doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> I'm happy to pay more for the view, but if that comes along with other downgrades (i.e. size, or fewer amenities) than, no, not OK with me.
> 
> Yikes!



I have never measured, but I do not think that is correct.  We always request a bunk bed room and believe it to be the same size as the two queen room.


----------



## coopersmom

daneenm said:


> I have never measured, but I do not think that is correct.  We always request a bunk bed room and believe it to be the same size as the two queen room.



OK, I was totally panicking there for a minute. Hope your info is accurate and other isn't. 

Is the daybed room actually larger? Is there a difference in room size between concierge and non-concierge rooms? I ask because if they are larger rooms, as well as the lounge access, I might be able to convince myself it's "worth it" after all.

EDIT: Saw it here originally ... http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45559227&postcount=7

And does anyone know what the configurations are for the premium view category rooms are? I mean sleeping: 2 queens, king, bunk beds, daybed? And which of those have best view. I don't want to request a bed configuration that inadvertently results in me getting my request, but having a worse view than I could have because of it. And as a party of three (two adults, one child) we could do any of the above.

Also, I did read that all rooms at the Grand have turndown, is that accurate?

Thanks to the experts and I'm getting so excited about our trip!!


----------



## Nonsuch

coopersmom said:


> Is the daybed room actually larger? Is there a difference in room size between concierge and non-concierge rooms? I ask because if they are larger rooms, as well as the lounge access, I might be able to convince myself it's "worth it" after all.


Concierge and non-concierge rooms are the same size, although concierge rooms are generally on the 6th floor close to the lounge.
Daybed rooms are larger, the difference is even visible in the hotel floorplan.







coopersmom said:


> And does anyone know what the configurations are for the premium view category rooms are? I mean sleeping: 2 queens, king, bunk beds, daybed? And which of those have best view. I don't want to request a bed configuration that inadvertently results in me getting my request, but having a worse view than I could have because of it. And as a party of three (two adults, one child) we could do any of the above.


Other than daybed, the bed types are spread throughout the hotel with all view types.  If view is most important, 2 queens is the most common type.



coopersmom said:


> ...I did read that all rooms at the Grand have turndown, is that accurate?


Yes. (except the villas)


----------



## coopersmom

Nonsuch said:


> Concierge and non-concierge rooms are the same size, although concierge rooms are generally on the 6th floor close to the lounge.
> Daybed rooms are larger, the difference is even visible in the hotel floorplan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than daybed, the bed types are spread throughout the hotel with all view types.  If view is most important, 2 queens is the most common type.
> )



So there are no view rooms with daybeds, is that correct? Would love the extra space. My son always wants to play in hotel rooms and I'm kind of terrified of spending so long in a small room.


----------



## Nonsuch

coopersmom said:


> So there are no view rooms with daybeds, is that correct? Would love the extra space.


Correct, all 39 daybed rooms are standard view (shown in yellow on the diagram).  I like to call it Sunset View 

Search this thread with keyword "daybed" for more information.  There have been some posts that parties of 5 adults are given priority.


----------



## coopersmom

I read that ALL Grand Californian rooms have DVD players. Is that accurate?


----------



## Nonsuch

coopersmom said:


> I read that ALL Grand Californian rooms have DVD players. Is that accurate?


That is correct


----------



## Chelsea524

Are the beds your standard hotel bed?  Are they on the soft side or the firm side?  Leaving my comfy bed at home is the only thing I hate about traveling and I am hoping with the higher price tag here it might mean more quality mattresses.


----------



## wdhinn89

Just returned from a 7n/8d trip.  When we checked into the GC the cm knew immediately there was a problem because our room had bunk beds and my children are 17 and 14 and there was no way they were going to fit in bunk beds.  We were kept waiting for a while to see what they could do and after a while the cm came out and said it would take longer and gave us 2 e-ticket passes for our inconvenience.  After several more minutes she came out again and gave us 4 free dinner passes and told us to go have dinner on them because it was going to take longer than expected to find us a room with 2 queen beds.  They were going to have to move people around.  We had already eaten on the way to the hotel because we were still on NY time and it felt like 11pm to us so we saved the vouchers for another day.  We walked around a while and came back after a half hour and still waited a bit and we were told there was no room we could be switched to that night because the resort was full but we could be switched the next day.  We would have to check out in the morning and they would text us when the room was available to re-check in.  They would compensate us by giving us a $100 room credit and free breakfast vouchers.   We really had no choice but to take it.  For us the time was now 12:15am and we just wanted to shower after our long day of travel and get to sleep.

Well, the bunk beds are ridiculously small.  No way my son would fit but luckily my daughter and I are both short so it was not to bad for us to sleep in them.  We only had to crouch up a little.  There was no way my dd could sleep on the top bunk because it was too close to the ceiling for her but luckily there was another pull out bed under the lower bunk so she slept on that.  My husband said it looked like she was sleeping in a litter box.  lol

We checked out the next morning and rechecked into our new room the next afternoon.  The room was nice as expected,  just like the room we had 3 years ago.  Housecleaning was good. 

 It was nice to get the free breakfast and dinners which we utilized at Storytellers buffets so we did save some money on that but I had a feeling I should follow up on that $100 credit considering whoever assigned us to that room could not have been too smart considering my kids ages were listed and there was no way bunk beds would work for us and low and behold, I was right.  No $100 credit.  When I told the girl there should be, she said I do see it in the notes.  Let me go ask.  She came out and said they adjusted the room rate and that is why we did not see it listed separately.  I explained no way that could be.  The rate I had was rack rate minus the AAA 10% discount and $100 divided 7 ways left an odd number and that was not reflected in my daily room rate.  She did agree.  Asked the man next to her and he told her to just take off the $100.

Even after all the confusion we had a nice time but it was really quite annoying that the staff lacked simple common sense.


----------



## Tonga Toast

I just got off the phone with Disneyland Resort reservations and the helpful lady told me that the AAA/Senior discounts for the Grand Californian should be posted around August 1st. She also said that while AAA discounts run 10% the Senior discount can be up to 30% off. She said Disney is deliberating over what percentage the Senior discount will be next year. Fingers crossed they are thinking 30%!!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Tonga Toast said:


> I just got off the phone with Disneyland Resort reservations and the helpful lady told me that the AAA/Senior discounts for the Grand Californian should be posted around August 1st. She also said that while AAA discounts run 10% the Senior discount can be up to 30% off. She said Disney is deliberating over what percentage the Senior discount will be next year. Fingers crossed they are thinking 30%!!!


 

This year 30%

Jack


----------



## gmi3804

Are there any photos of the views from the east-facing DVC units? I had a south-facing (Paradise Pier) view last fall and it was wonderful. How does the east view compare? I have a 2BR reserved for September and would like to put in a request.

Are all the 2BRs dedicated, or are some lock-offs? There's no distinction on the DVC reservations site.


----------



## longhorns2

Checking in on Monday!  We are staying club level--- from this thread I get that we go up to the 6th floor to check in?  Don't stand in normal line, right? 

We are arriving on the DLRExpress and will have a gaggle of very excited children!  And mommies!


----------



## franandaj

gmi3804 said:


> Are there any photos of the views from the east-facing DVC units? I had a south-facing (Paradise Pier) view last fall and it was wonderful. How does the east view compare? I have a 2BR reserved for September and would like to put in a request.
> 
> Are all the 2BRs dedicated, or are some lock-offs? There's no distinction on the DVC reservations site.



Check out the thread on the DVC boards with views from various room types. They have to make a distinction because there are a limited number of lock offs and dedicated. The studios are in high demand, so the lock offs go more quickly than the dedicated.

We are here now in a hotel room (on holding points) thoroughly enjoying the CL!


----------



## coopersmom

Calling on the Grand experts for advice. If you had to pick between a premium view and concierge level, which would you select, and why?

I really, really want a view, but my husband is still arguing that concierge is a better "value" (though both are over-priced, obviously) because of the free breakfast and place other than our room to hang out. He also says we can watch fireworks, etc. from the lounge. 

I have never paid for a view at Disneyworld--and never got one either--and always kind of regretted it, so I feel like I really want it, but we can't afford both. 

We are staying for a week in early October, if that matters. (Party of three: husband, 5-year-old and me.)

Advice?


----------



## DLovinFam

Just booked for 4 nights in February (23rd-27th) Theme park view.  Our second stay at the Grand Californian, but my husband's first.  So excited!


----------



## gmi3804

franandaj said:


> Check out the thread on the DVC boards with views from various room types. They have to make a distinction because there are a limited number of lock offs and dedicated. The studios are in high demand, so the lock offs go more quickly than the dedicated.
> 
> We are here now in a hotel room (on holding points) thoroughly enjoying the CL!



Thanks, Alison!



coopersmom said:


> Calling on the Grand experts for advice. If you had to pick between a premium view and concierge level, which would you select, and why?
> 
> I really, really want a view, but my husband is still arguing that concierge is a better "value" (though both are over-priced, obviously) because of the free breakfast and place other than our room to hang out. He also says we can watch fireworks, etc. from the lounge.
> 
> I have never paid for a view at Disneyworld--and never got one either--and always kind of regretted it, so I feel like I really want it, but we can't afford both.
> 
> We are staying for a week in early October, if that matters. (Party of three: husband, 5-year-old and me.)
> 
> Advice?



I don't think GCH's premium views are all that great. I certainly wouldn't want a DTD because of the incessant noise and music. The only place in the entire property which has interesting views are the Paradise Pier-facing units of the villas. Now those are WAY COOL. Otherwise, you're paying a lot extra to look at trees, or a pool,  or a busy shopping center. More important to me is location to elevators, lobby, and convenience to the hotel exit to DTD. Who wants to walk through that maze after a long day walking at the parks?


----------



## coopersmom

gmi3804 said:


> Thanks, Alison!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think GCH's premium views are all that great. I certainly wouldn't want a DTD because of the incessant noise and music. The only place in the entire property which has interesting views are the Paradise Pier-facing units of the villas. Now those are WAY COOL. Otherwise, you're paying a lot extra to look at trees, or a pool,  or a busy shopping center. More important to me is location to elevators, lobby, and convenience to the hotel exit to DTD. Who wants to walk through that maze after a long day walking at the parks?



Thanks. Any other opinions? I have this romantic notion of fireworks from our balcony and a glass of wine at end of day. Very happy family, postcard-like, I know. Am I just kidding myself?


----------



## Nonsuch

longhorns2 said:


> ...We are staying club level--- from this thread I get that we go up to the 6th floor to check in?


A concierge CM will usually greet guests at their car, but since you are arriving by bus this might not happen.  Go directly to the 6th floor to check in.


----------



## gmi3804

coopersmom said:


> Thanks. Any other opinions? I have this romantic notion of fireworks from our balcony and a glass of wine at end of day. Very happy family, postcard-like, I know. Am I just kidding myself?



That's a nice romanticized notion, but I'd think you'll only be able to see the tops of any fireworks from even the best rooms. Still a high price to pay for a "maybe."


----------



## sechelt

coopersmom said:


> Thanks. Any other opinions? I have this romantic notion of fireworks from our balcony and a glass of wine at end of day. Very happy family, postcard-like, I know. Am I just kidding myself?



A new hotel wing was built the same time as the DVC villas, overlooking Paradise Pier.  This view is pretty close to what the villas get and probably what you're wanting.    

If CL is The Craftsman's Club then it's on the sixth floor in the center of the hotel.  Not sure what kind of view it would have for fireworks. 

Personally, I'd go for the PP view in the new wing.  Sounds like something you've always wanted to do and I tend to agree that any fireworks views would be limited.

Perhaps try calling the front desk to get details on views and have a specific request attached to your reservation.


----------



## KSDisneyDad

lmb80129 said:


> Do families of 5 always end up in a room with enough beds for everyone?  I feel a little foolish asking the question but I thought I read that people ended up on the floor with sleeping bags.  I couldn't tell if it was a joke or if people just choose the sleeping bags because they didn't like the bedding arrangement that they had.  Thanks!



The lack of regular rooms for 5 is why we are choosing to stay elsewhere.  It sounds like the only non-DVC rooms for 5 with older children are standard view rooms.  Otherwise it's bunk beds and a trundle or worse yet, 2 queens and a sleeping bag!! 

Our kids are too big for the bunk beds/trundle. Further, I simply cannot fathom being offered a sleeping bag as a choice when paying these prices so we will just stay elsewhere.   I guess that's good for my wallet given that the GCH is the most expensive on-site choice.


----------



## Nonsuch

gmi3804 said:


> I don't think GCH's premium views are all that great. I certainly wouldn't want a DTD because of the incessant noise and music. The only place in the entire property which has interesting views are the Paradise Pier-facing units of the villas. Now those are WAY COOL.


The Paradise Pier views from the villas are great, but other theme park views are also very nice.  The new view types increase costs to the guest, but also increase the chances of actually getting the requested view.


----------



## coopersmom

sechelt said:


> A new hotel wing was built the same time as the DVC villas, overlooking Paradise Pier.  This view is pretty close to what the villas get and probably what you're wanting.
> 
> If CL is The Craftsman's Club then it's on the sixth floor in the center of the hotel.  Not sure what kind of view it would have for fireworks.
> 
> Personally, I'd go for the PP view in the new wing.  Sounds like something you've always wanted to do and I tend to agree that any fireworks views would be limited.
> 
> Perhaps try calling the front desk to get details on views and have a specific request attached to your reservation.



Thank you. Since I've never actually even BEEN to the Grand ... What would that request be? 

Our view category was "premium" ... Whatever that means. It was the step above, "resort/pool view."


----------



## Nonsuch

coopersmom said:


> ...If you had to pick between a premium view and concierge level, which would you select, and why?


I would pick concierge.  It adds an extra level of luxury to the entire visit.


coopersmom said:


> ...He also says we can watch fireworks, etc. from the lounge.
> ...We are staying for a week in early October, if that matters. (Party of three: husband, 5-year-old and me.)


The schedules are not available, but generally fireworks are only Friday-Sunday.  Tuesday and Friday are Halloween parties with special fireworks.
If you are visiting before October 12, check out Gay Days Anaheim for great room rates (which they are happy to share with everyone)


----------



## coopersmom

Nonsuch said:


> I would pick concierge.  It adds an extra level of luxury to the entire visit.



Well, now you have me questioning ... again. The decision that will never be made. 

Anyone have anything positive to say about theme park views at the Grand?

By the way, I was told, and I know they sometimes don't always know the right answers, but that "premium" view indicated views of Disney California Adventure, not Downtown Disney.


----------



## sechelt

coopersmom said:


> Thank you. Since I've never actually even BEEN to the Grand ... What would that request be?
> 
> Our view category was "premium" ... Whatever that means. It was the step above, "resort/pool view."



I'd ask for a Paradise Pier view in the new wing.  You could also request a specific floor and room number.  The hotel rooms in that wing end between 240 and 260, even numbers face PP.  For example, fifth floor would be 5240.  Keep in mind these are requests only and no guarantees so you may want to have more than one request on file, as a back up.  And make sure you do this sooner rather than later.

Personally, I'd pay for the view before concierge.  Tried CL at DLH once and didn't feel we got our money's worth.  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## sechelt

coopersmom said:


> Well, now you have me questioning ... again. The decision that will never be made.
> 
> Anyone have anything positive to say about theme park views at the Grand?
> 
> By the way, I was told, and I know they sometimes don't always know the right answers, but that "premium" view indicated views of Disney California Adventure, not Downtown Disney.



Try going to google maps for Disneyland.  You'll be able to see just how spread out GCH is.  DCA is also pretty big so a lot of rooms may overlook it but what they see will be things like the Redwood Creek Challenge or Grizzly Peak.  There's nothing wrong with these views and I actually request it when staying at the villas.  I find it very peaceful to be among the trees, listening to the 'birds'.  However, if you want the lights and excitement of the Mickey Wheel, etc. then the new wing is where you'll see them.  May also be able to see some WOC too.


----------



## Tonga Toast

blackjackdelta said:


> This year 30%
> 
> Jack



Whoo Whee, that would be fantastic!!!


----------



## KCmike

Didn't stay at the GC this year but I had to stop and take some shots again.  This is a similar shot I have taken before but showing more of the ceiling work.






I'll post more in a few days.


----------



## Ellielovesdisney

Thanks Nonsuch,,,just booked with the gaydays rate...saved $450.


----------



## nunzia

coopersmom said:


> Thanks. Any other opinions? I have this romantic notion of fireworks from our balcony and a glass of wine at end of day. Very happy family, postcard-like, I know. Am I just kidding myself?



I LOVE DTD views and that is what I miss most staying at the Villas..all the sparkly lights and the music entertaining me on the balcony while I have my wine.. Of course a view of Mickey's Wheel of Death and WOC is great too, but just loved that DTD view.


----------



## coopersmom

If you stay concierge is it like Disney World where they will book all your dining, tours, etc. before your arrival? At Disney World I haven't found that service very valuable, since they have online dining reservations, but at Disneyland, where online reservations aren't yet offered, that could be more useful.


----------



## blackjackdelta

nunzia said:


> I LOVE DTD views and that is what I miss most staying at the Villas..all the sparkly lights and the music entertaining me on the balcony while I have my wine.. Of course a view of Mickey's Wheel of Death and WOC is great too, but just loved that DTD view.


 
 I am with you, we loved out DTD view, I would sit on the balcony listen to the night music, watch the fire works and relax..I would sit there until the park closes..just very nice.

Jack


----------



## 8lovesmickey

coopersmom said:
			
		

> If you stay concierge is it like Disney World where they will book all your dining, tours, etc. before your arrival? At Disney World I haven't found that service very valuable, since they have online dining reservations, but at Disneyland, where online reservations aren't yet offered, that could be more useful.



Not sure if this helps, but I know that any guest staying on DLR property can use the services of Disney Vacation Planners.  For example, we wanted reservations for the Fantasmic dessert party.  We called DVP before the official window opened, they took our info and called in our reservation the morning it was available, then called us back.  Easy!

As far as ADRs, they are not nearly as necessary at DLR as they are at WDW, but DVP will make those too.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## coopersmom

8lovesmickey said:


> Not sure if this helps, but I know that any guest staying on DLR property can use the services of Disney Vacation Planners.  For example, we wanted reservations for the Fantasmic dessert party.  We called DVP before the official window opened, they took our info and called in our reservation the morning it was available, then called us back.  Easy!
> 
> As far as ADRs, they are not nearly as necessary at DLR as they are at WDW, but DVP will make those too.



How do you get in touch with them? I did a web search but all the links I came up with were from 2006 or before.


----------



## interstate70s

I





coopersmom said:


> How do you get in touch with them? I did a web search but all the links I came up with were from 2006 or before.



The number should be at the top of the second page of your reservation confirmation sheet /email


----------



## blackjackdelta

coopersmom said:


> How do you get in touch with them? I did a web search but all the links I came up with were from 2006 or before.


 

I use a lady by the name of Lauren flicker at lauren.flicker@disney.com

She is very good.

Jack


----------



## nunzia

blackjackdelta said:


> I use a lady by the name of Lauren flicker at lauren.flicker@disney.com
> 
> She is very good.
> 
> Jack



I am saving that name, Jack, since I had issues in the past. Thanks


----------



## mommommom

KC Mike, I love those pics, especially of the ceiling. Very cool!


----------



## KCmike

mommommom said:


> KC Mike, I love those pics, especially of the ceiling. Very cool!



Thanks!


----------



## coopersmom

blackjackdelta said:


> I use a lady by the name of Lauren flicker at lauren.flicker@disney.com
> 
> She is very good.
> 
> Jack



Thank you very much. She emailed me back very promptly and seems happy to help. Great info, can't thank you enough!

And for those wondering, she did send me an updated list of available "treats" (mostly of the edible variety) and celebration cakes available as in-room surprises at the Grand ...


*Room Service Suggestions: (Service delivery of $3.00 per check, local tax and 19% Service Charge will be added to each room service order)


Bottle of Sparkling Apple Cider - Price: $18

Bottle of Champagne - Price ranges from $46 - $350

Sweet Endings w/milk - Three Oatmeal cookies, served with a chilled bottle of milk.  Price:$18

Mickey Cookies w/milk - Two Mickey cookies, served with a chilled bottle of milk.  Price:$18

Mickey's Rice Krispy Treats - Two Mickey's Rice Krispy Treats dipped in chocolate with chilled  bottle of milk.  Price: $18 

South of the Border - Home made tortilla chips with salsa and guacamole.  Price: $24     with beer: price depends on beer selection

Golden State Fruits - A selection of seasonal whole fruits with 2 bottles of Evian water  Price: $30

The Wine Country Basket with or without Wine - Seasonal fruit, assortment of imported and domestic cheeses, a selection of boxed assorted crackers Price without wine: $50 Price: w/wine depends on wine choice

Logo Chocolate Box – Chocolate box with the Grand California Hotel logo on it. Price: $12

Chocolate Covered Strawberry -  Price: $3 /ea

Parade of Tuxedo - An arrangement of 6 chocolate covered tuxedo strawberries.  Price: $18

Hooray for Hollywood- Varity of chocolate truffles and chocolate movie reel. Price: $30

Sweethearts- Varity of chocolate truffles, 2 chocolate dipped strawberries and a white chocolate heart box. Price: $30

The Grand Finale - A 3 tier stand with 3 chocolate cookies, 3 oatmeal cookies, 3 cake pops and 3 cupcakes. Price $45

The Artisan - A selection of fresh seasonal whole fruits, assortment of candy, and plush.  Price: $70

Balloon Options:  Mylar (Mickey or Minnie) - Price: $9/ea   Mickey Latex Balloon - Price: $4.50/ea     Balloon Bouquet (4 latex balloons plus mylar): $16

Disney Princess Jewelry Box - Single serving decorated cake, magic mirror, magic wand flag in a jewelry box.  Price: $15

Disney Pirate Treasure Chest - Single serving decorated cake, lenticular compass magnet, pirate Mickey flag in a treasure chest.  Price: $15




Cake Offerings
Here are the choices for ordering a cake…  * Cakes require 48 hours notice. *

Mickey Mouse / Minnie Mouse Cake
Cake flavor
Vanilla
Chocolate
Size
10” round ‐ serves 8‐10 Guests.  Price: $62

Disney Princess Cakes
The Princess Cakes are available with one of the following: Belle, Aurora or Cinderella
Cake Flavor
Vanilla(1 filling and 1 frosting)
Chocolate(1 filling and 1 frosting)
Red Velvet (cream cheese filling / vanilla butter cream frosting)
Carrot Cake (cream cheese filling / vanilla butter cream frosting)
Cake Filling
Vanilla Custard
Whipped Cream
White Chocolate Mousse
Dark Chocolate Mousse
Chocolate Ganache
Cake Frosting
Whipped Cream
Vanilla Butter Cream
Size
6” Round Cake - serves 6 Guests.  Price: $39
10” Round Cake ‐ serves 8‐10 Guests.  Price: $62
¼ Sheet Cake - serves 20 Guests.  Price: $80
½ Sheet Cake - serves 40 Guests.  Price: $110

Classic Cake
Cake Flavor
Vanilla(1 filling and 1 frosting)
Chocolate(1 filling and 1 frosting)
Red Velvet (cream cheese filling / vanilla butter cream frosting)
Carrot Cake (cream cheese filling/ vanilla butter cream frosting)
Cake Filling
Vanilla Custard
Whipped Cream
White Chocolate Mousse
Dark Chocolate Mousse
Chocolate Ganache
Cake Frosting
Whipped Cream
Vanilla Butter Cream
Chocolate Ganache
Chocolate Mousse
Size
6” Round Cake- serves 6 Guests.  Price: $39
10” Round Cake ‐ serves 8‐10 Guests.  Price: $62
¼ Sheet Cake - serves 20 Guests.  Price: $80
½ Sheet Cake - serves 40 Guests.  Price: $110
Full Sheet Cake - serves 80 Guests.  Price: $158
Character Images Figurine – 1 image figurine is included in price.  Each additional image figurine is $12 each.
(1 image Figurine for 6” or 10” cakes , up to 2 for ¼ sheet, up to 3 for ½ and full sheet cakes)
Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse, Donald Duck, Goofy, Pluto
Buzz Lightyear, Woody, Lightning McQueen, Jack Skellington
TinkerBell, Ariel, Tiana

*


----------



## coopersmom

And here's the gift basket list ...


*Mickey Ears to You Amenity (in Youth or Adult sizes)
A wonderfully welcomed surprise for Guests enjoying their first Disney adventures.  One set of official ears with sweets, an autograph book, and pen make this a must for those seeking character signatures!  Available in classic black ears.  
Recommended for ages 3 and over.
Youth/Adult: $33 plus tax and delivery 
With a Mickey $45.95 plus tax and delivery

Minnie Ears to you with Minnie Plush 
Minnie Mouse has a welcome surprise for Guest to enjoy their first Disney Adventures. One set of Minnie Mouse ears with sweets, an autograph book and pen along with a plush doll to cuddle with.
Recommended for ages 3 and over
$52 plus tax and delivery

Marvelous Mickey 
Mickey has worked his magic again with a basket for kids of the younger set.  This amenity provides everything needed to make a visit more magical!  From activities to treats, everything a young boy could wish for is included!
Recommended for ages 3-12.
$102 plus tax and delivery

Marvelous Minnie
Similar to the Marvelous Mickey, this basket features touches from the diva of mice herself.  Everything a young girl needs to enjoy her visit! From activities to treats, everything a young girl could wish for is included!
Recommended for ages 3-12.
$100 plus tax and delivery

For the Princess
This amenity includes the necessities for any Princess which include a crown, sweets, Princess autograph book and pen.
$29 plus tax and delivery
With Princess Minnie: $43 plus tax and delivery


Princess Fairytale Collection
Princesses in training will truly appreciate this royal tote. From activities to treats, everything a young princess could wish for is included!
$100 plus tax and delivery


Tinkerbells Treasures
Pouting, jealous yet good-hearted Tinkerbell has created her own offering, designed to spread a little pixie dust in anyones life.
$111 plus tax and delivery



Happy Birthday Basket
This amenity is just bursting with magic!  Complete with a Happy Birthday Ear Hat, and other birthday mementos, this amenity is sure to please our special birthday Guests.
$70 plus tax and delivery



Mickeys Cooler Pack
What better way to start your Disneyland adventure than with this snack lovers survival kit! Enjoy some of your favorite treats with a little bit of character in a reusable tote.
Recommended for all ages.
$55 plus tax and delivery
 With a Disney-themed towel $75 plus tax and delivery


Mickey and Minnies Welcome basket
The welcome basket is a perfect collection to commemorate a vacation. Delicious treats, a photo frame and other keepsakes create a complete package to celebrate ones time at Disneyland.
$108 plus tax and delivery



Chocolate Lovers Delight
This basket contains temptations of a dark, sweet nature.  Everyones favorite, chocolate, manifests itself in several yummy varieties for the sweet tooth in all of us! 
Recommended for ages 3 to adult.
$76 plus tax and delivery


Mickeys Coffee Club
Guests need not forsake enjoyment of a good cup of coffee during their stay at the Disneyland® Resort.  This basket features a bounty of flavored coffees and accompaniments that will satisfy the most distinctive connoisseurs.  A Disney travel mug completes this collection.
 Recommended for ages 16 and over.
$63 plus tax and delivery
 With additional mug: $76 plus tax and delivery

Escape to Wonderland
Relax and enjoy this spa indulgence for the mind and body. From the soothing bath spa items to the sweet treats, you will escape to wonderland.
Recommended for ages 16- adult 
$164 plus tax and delivery


A Wedding Toast
What better way to celebrate that special occasion than with a toast from the first couple of Disney themselves!  This delightful amenity includes a Mickey groom and Minnie bride plush accompanied by a delectable white chocolate bottle!
 Recommended for honeymoon couples and anniversaries.
$60 plus tax and delivery


Mickeys Wedding Package
A perfect memento for a perfect occasion.  Guests celebrating their nuptials or on their honeymoon will appreciate this gift offering sweets for sweethearts and a special frame for a memorable moment.
$86 plus tax and delivery


Mickeys Ultimate Wedding Package
Ready for an upgrade?  Consider this beautiful package of items featuring Mickey and Minnie as a wedding couple, a keepsake frame, and more!
$119 plus tax and delivery​*


----------



## coopersmom

And, lastly, In Room Celebrations ...


*In Room Celebration
Here are the choices for ordering In Room Celebration: Requires 72 hours notice

Mickeys Birthday Wish - $210 (tax included)
Imagine stepping into your Disneyland Resort Hotel room and discovering that both Mickey & Minnie Mouse have left you a special, birthday surprise!  You will find a large, colorful package that has your name personalized on it from Mickey Mouse.  On the wall hangs a bright, Birthday banner as well as splashy colorful decorations & festive balloons throughout the room. Be sure to take a peek around, youll find Tinker Bells shadow, shes come by to sprinkle Pixie Dust on you!  All of this is not only there for you to enjoy while you visit but every piece is meant for you to take home and continue to enjoy!

Mickey and Pals Big Birthday Bash- $395 (tax included)
Imagine stepping into your Disneyland Resort Hotel room and discovering that Mickey Mouse and the gang have left you a special, birthday surprise!  All around the room, large, colorful package have your name personalized on them from Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse, Goofy, Donald Duck & Pluto.  These presents create a festive environment especially for you!  On the wall hang bright, Birthday banner as well as splashy colorful decorations & balloons.  Be sure to take a peek around, youll find Tinker Bells shadow, shes come by to sprinkle Pixie Dust!  Theres even an autograph book on the table, signed to you by Mickey Mouse himself.  All of this is not only there for you to enjoy while you visit but every piece is meant for you to take home and continue to enjoy!

Mickeys Grand Welcome - $310 (tax included)
Mickey Mouse heard you were coming and so he slipped into your room to leave a special surprise!  You will find a large, colorful package that has your name personalized on it from Mickey Mouse.  On the wall will hang a bright, celebrate banner as well as splashy colorful decorations & festive balloons throughout the room.   Be sure to take a peek around, youll find lots of extra goodies too.  Dont miss looking for Tinker Bells shadow, shes come by to sprinkle Pixie Dust!  Theres even an autograph book on the table, signed to you by Mickey Mouse himself.  All of this is not only there for you to enjoy while you visit but every piece is meant for you to take home and continue to enjoy!

From Mickey & Minnie with Love - $265 (tax included)
From the moment you step into your Disneyland Resort Hotel room, you step into a world of romance!  We heard congratulations were in order so we sprinkled the bed with rose petals and added a touch of magic!  Cozy, personalized robes lay across the foot of the bed and a spa basket for two sits waiting for you and your loved one.  A splash of castle confetti, candlelight and chocolate roses add the final touch to set just the right mood.  If you look close you will find Tinker Bells shadow, she stopped by to sprinkle some Pixie Dust. All of this is not only there for you to enjoy while you visit but every piece is meant for you to take home and continue to enjoy with love!

*Items and Pricing subject to change without notice*


----------



## Disney-Kim

the cake info is very helpful


----------



## coopersmom

What room types (meaning bed configurations) are available in the theme park view concierge rooms? Are they all on near the lounge, or is it possible that we will end up a long hike away. Just trying to weigh the value (a very relative term, I know) of the upgrade from regular theme park view room to concierge.

My son was hoping for a bunk bed room, but I don't want to request that if that would put us farther away, or with a worse view. 

By the way, what are the "worst" views you could end up with a standard concierge room, if we end up going that way? (Though I am SOOO loathe to give up my view.)

Also, what is the best (i.e. most likely to be successful; and I know it is just a request) way to put in a room request? Is it via the general reservations line, or calling the hotel directly?


----------



## coopersmom

Oh and, also wanted to ask what the lounge hours are? Is there 24-hour availability for soda and water?

And, lastly (for now anyway), do they do package delivery direct to your room, like they do for concierge level guests at DisneyWorld?


----------



## Nonsuch

coopersmom said:


> What room types (meaning bed configurations) are available in the theme park view concierge rooms? Are they all on near the lounge, or is it possible that we will end up a long hike away. Just trying to weigh the value (a very relative term, I know) of the upgrade from regular theme park view room to concierge.


2 queens are the most common room configuration.  1 queen and bunk bed in available near the lounge, I had an excellent view of the pool and park from a 6th floor room above the entrance to Storytellers (VGC expansion now blocks much of the park view).  1 king is also available, but this is a rare room type and does not match your needs.  2 queens and daybed are only standard view, but they are located relatively near the lounge.

The best park views will not be the closest rooms to the concierge lounge.  I prefer rooms with views of Paradise Pier, which will be quite far from the lounge.  Hotel rooms part of the VGC expansion only go up to the 5th floor and can be quite noisy (although I like the festive park noise).



coopersmom said:


> ...what the lounge hours are? Is there 24-hour availability for soda and water?


Not 24 hours, 6AM to 10PM (approximately).  I have a visit in early September, and will check on the exact hours.  You can grab a few extra drinks and keep them in the room


----------



## hjgaus

This is just a review of the villa view we had this weekend. We had the 2 bed villa #5518 which is the Tower of Terror, Bear rock formation & "woodsy playground" view. Although we could have had a pool view I thought my guests would like to try the partial park view but we were surprise to see turning to our left of the balcony a perfect view of Disneyland firework show! Wow so beautiful!! That was a true bonus for us! We knew we would not see WOC but thought to try a new experience with this view & so glad we did! It was NOT the BEST park view such as the grand villa (#4522) but surprisingly okay!


----------



## sechelt

hjgaus said:


> This is just a review of the villa view we had this weekend. We had the 2 bed villa #5518 which is the Tower of Terror, Bear rock formation & "woodsy playground" view. Although we could have had a pool view I thought my guests would like to try the partial park view but we were surprise to see turning to our left of the balcony a perfect view of Disneyland firework show! Wow so beautiful!! That was a true bonus for us! We knew we would not see WOC but thought to try a new experience with this view & so glad we did! It was NOT the BEST park view such as the grand villa (#4522) but surprisingly okay!



Thanks for the info.  My DD and DSIL will be going and that's the villa I've requested for them.  They didn't want the great park view so I was hoping this one would be a perfect fit, and it sounds like it is.


----------



## Chelsea524

Getting the final details in place for our trip set for Sept 5th.  I wanted to get a lego set that my husband has been wanting waiting for us in the room when we check in.  I called and talked to Mounir to see if this was possible and he got in touch with the lego store, who doesn't deliver, and is going down on his own right now to pick it up and have it waiting in the room for us.  So excited to stay at a place with this great of customer service before I even arrive!


----------



## cobbler

coopersmom said:
			
		

> Oh and, also wanted to ask what the lounge hours are? Is there 24-hour availability for soda and water?
> 
> And, lastly (for now anyway), do they do package delivery direct to your room, like they do for concierge level guests at DisneyWorld?



I'm here now and they are 6:30 to 10. And they close promptly at 10 & are really trying to usher you out about 10 min before. 

They have soda stocked in the fridge, little 12oz glass bottles so I'm sure you can't bring those in the park. The water bottles are just as small but you have to ask for those to be brought out as they aren't stocked with the soda. 

I've been to the Poly concierge & found the items much more extensive & more variety each day than here. Although here they are REALLY good at keeping all the food offerings stocked.


----------



## EvianCay

Does anybody know what the current offerings for alcohol are in the concierge lounge at night?


----------



## coopersmom

cobbler said:


> I'm here now and they are 6:30 to 10. And they close promptly at 10 & are really trying to usher you out about 10 min before.
> 
> They have soda stocked in the fridge, little 12oz glass bottles so I'm sure you can't bring those in the park. The water bottles are just as small but you have to ask for those to be brought out as they aren't stocked with the soda.
> 
> I've been to the Poly concierge & found the items much more extensive & more variety each day than here. Although here they are REALLY good at keeping all the food offerings stocked.



Thanks for the update, boo on the info. We did do the upgrade, so I'll be anxious to hear your continuing thoughts on whether it's worthwhile. Especially as someone who, like us, has done the concierge level at Disney World as well. We've still got a month until our trip, so not too late to downgrade and save some money.


----------



## cobbler

EvianCay said:
			
		

> Does anybody know what the current offerings for alcohol are in the concierge lounge at night?



The alcohol you have to request a drink, it's not out for self serve. So quite honestly it's hard to say.


----------



## cobbler

coopersmom said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update, boo on the info. We did do the upgrade, so I'll be anxious to hear your continuing thoughts on whether it's worthwhile. Especially as someone who, like us, has done the concierge level at Disney World as well. We've still got a month until our trip, so not too late to downgrade and save some money.



It's tough, overall not as impressed as I was at World. Breakfast is the same everyday - which is normal as there isn't too much variety for bfast - with muffins, croissants, bagels, sliced cheese, ham & some fruit. Cereal & instant oatmeal packets. Coffee with liquid flavorings like hazelnut, caramel & vanilla. Juice is cranberry & orange. Water & 2% milk. Chocolate milk you have to ask for & someone will bring it out.

Lunch is the same everyday. Tea sandwiches of cucumber, turkey, or salmon. Chocolate covered strawberries, tea cookies & scones. No juices out, just water & the stocked soda.

Dinner has been the same every night too. Veggie tray, cheese tray with crackers. Honestly the crackers suck IMO. Tasteless wafers really. Bread slices & seasoned pita bread wedges,. The hot appetizer has been either chicken or beef southwest rolls. They are just like taquitos. There is also a dipping sauce. Again, no juice, just water. 

We made it once for the dessert at night because they do close at 10 and the parks have let off the fireworks at 9:30 & we missed one night by 2 minutes. 10:03 we got back & they already took everything away & locked the doors.  The night we did make it we got there at 9:45 & no sooner sat down when we were reminded that we should be leaving soon & please grab what we want & try to leave so that tinker bell could sprinkle her dust & get it clean. There were the typical choc chip cookies - which we took the last 3 & they didn't bring out more, oatmeal raisin, & 2 other little desserts which escape me right now. 

Alcohol is not out & you have to ask them for whatever beer or wine you may want. I don't know the variety or selection as I don't drink much & haven't asked for any. 

Hope that gives you a good idea of what to expect. 

I'm on points for this stay due to various factors & I wouldn't do this again unless my hand was forced - use points I mean.

I paid around 500 something for my stay at Poly concierge, and thought it was definitely worth it. Not sure what the price point is here, but I wouldn't pay much more than at the Poly & honestly IMO even that price is pushing it.

You can see the fireworks from the balcony & they do pipe in the music but your view is really another wing of the hotel with fireworks overhead, you can't see the park at all. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## cobbler

PS. I  forgot to mention that the coffee is out all day as well.


----------



## fly girl

A few more questions about CL offerings.

Do they have the hard boiled eggs in the morning like WDW started doing?

Did I read it correctly, only 1 hot appetizer per night?  Sounds chintzy. 

Does CL have cordials available at night with dessert?  Also, can you take a beer back to your room?  Gee, I sound like a lush . . .


----------



## coopersmom

cobbler said:


> It's tough, overall not as impressed as I was at World. Breakfast is the same everyday - which is normal as there isn't too much variety for bfast - with muffins, croissants, bagels, sliced cheese, ham & some fruit. Cereal & instant oatmeal packets. Coffee with liquid flavorings like hazelnut, caramel & vanilla. Juice is cranberry & orange. Water & 2% milk. Chocolate milk you have to ask for & someone will bring it out.
> 
> Lunch is the same everyday. Tea sandwiches of cucumber, turkey, or salmon. Chocolate covered strawberries, tea cookies & scones. No juices out, just water & the stocked soda.
> 
> Dinner has been the same every night too. Veggie tray, cheese tray with crackers. Honestly the crackers suck IMO. Tasteless wafers really. Bread slices & seasoned pita bread wedges,. The hot appetizer has been either chicken or beef southwest rolls. They are just like taquitos. There is also a dipping sauce. Again, no juice, just water.
> 
> We made it once for the dessert at night because they do close at 10 and the parks have let off the fireworks at 9:30 & we missed one night by 2 minutes. 10:03 we got back & they already took everything away & locked the doors.  The night we did make it we got there at 9:45 & no sooner sat down when we were reminded that we should be leaving soon & please grab what we want & try to leave so that tinker bell could sprinkle her dust & get it clean. There were the typical choc chip cookies - which we took the last 3 & they didn't bring out more, oatmeal raisin, & 2 other little desserts which escape me right now.
> 
> Alcohol is not out & you have to ask them for whatever beer or wine you may want. I don't know the variety or selection as I don't drink much & haven't asked for any.
> 
> Hope that gives you a good idea of what to expect.
> 
> I'm on points for this stay due to various factors & I wouldn't do this again unless my hand was forced - use points I mean.
> 
> I paid around 500 something for my stay at Poly concierge, and thought it was definitely worth it. Not sure what the price point is here, but I wouldn't pay much more than at the Poly & honestly IMO even that price is pushing it.
> 
> You can see the fireworks from the balcony & they do pipe in the music but your view is really another wing of the hotel with fireworks overhead, you can't see the park at all.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Yes. Thanks for the info. Definitely makes me question. Appreciate you taking the time to post though. Very helpful.


----------



## cobbler

fly girl said:
			
		

> A few more questions about CL offerings.
> 
> Do they have the hard boiled eggs in the morning like WDW started doing?
> 
> Did I read it correctly, only 1 hot appetizer per night?  Sounds chintzy.
> 
> Does CL have cordials available at night with dessert?  Also, can you take a beer back to your room?  Gee, I sound like a lush . . .



Oh, yes. I forgot about the eggs. They do, but both mornings my husband couldn't peel them because half the white came off with the shell - maybe he's just unskilled 

Yes, only 1 hot appetizer at night. Tonight is the first night it changed & it was some chicken skewer on a stick.

I haven't checked on the cordials with dessert as we had 1 night there & were quickly asked to get our stuff & leave but we plan on going tonight so I'll report back. 

The did have 4 beer options & 4 wine options avail for dinner tonight & yes you can ask for them to be brought back to your room.


----------



## cobbler

Yes they do have 4 different cordials at dessert time. One was amaretto, the rest I can't remember.

Tonight they had the cookies, macaroons, some raspberry item & a chocolate tart-like with pears on top.


----------



## cobbler

Sent the kids to the lounge to watch the fireworks, I'm too tired after running the half this morning. They don't pipe in the music like I previously thought, it's played through a channel on the tv in the lounge. They said it was kind of quiet but could have probably turned up the tv if you wanted to.

They didn't go out on the balcony to watch, because there were a lot of people out there so I'm not sure if you can hear the music from outside. 

The balcony isn't large, it spans the length of the lounge but isn't very wide, about as wide as a balcony off your room. They do have a couple of small table & chairs set up out there though if you'd like to sit, relax, or eat out there instead of being inside. 

They do have a story time for the kids at 8:30 we saw tonight. They move all the tables and chairs inside to the perimeter & put a blanket & pillows down for young kids (& adults too I suppose as we saw a couple sitting on the floor) & a CM comes out & tells a story.


----------



## Pjimmeyer

Taking a quick trip over next week to check out Cars Land for the first time!


----------



## MURPHYCAT

I have not been to Disneyland for longer than I care to admit---will now visit with my son and dil in mid October. We have chosen premium downtown Disney view rooms.

My question---is it possible to request specific rooms? While I understand it would be request only, is there a "best way" to do this?

We will not arrive until late afternoon and wonder if this is a disadvantage----should we check in by phone in the morning?--would really be so appreciative if you "pros" would help us with this. We are so looking forward to this visit and, like everyone, want it to be special.

Thanks----


----------



## fly girl

cobbler said:


> Oh, yes. I forgot about the eggs. They do, but both mornings my husband couldn't peel them because half the white came off with the shell - maybe he's just unskilled
> 
> Yes, only 1 hot appetizer at night. Tonight is the first night it changed & it was some chicken skewer on a stick.
> 
> I haven't checked on the cordials with dessert as we had 1 night there & were quickly asked to get our stuff & leave but we plan on going tonight so I'll report back.
> 
> The did have 4 beer options & 4 wine options avail for dinner tonight & yes you can ask for them to be brought back to your room.




Thank you!!  

I hope we have better luck with our eggs in a couple of weeks.


----------



## OKW Lover

MURPHYCAT said:


> I have not been to Disneyland for longer than I care to admit---will now visit with my son and dil in mid October. We have chosen premium downtown Disney view rooms.
> 
> My question---is it possible to request specific rooms? While I understand it would be request only, is there a "best way" to do this?
> 
> We will not arrive until late afternoon and wonder if this is a disadvantage----should we check in by phone in the morning?--would really be so appreciative if you "pros" would help us with this. We are so looking forward to this visit and, like everyone, want it to be special.
> 
> Thanks----



Sure its possible to request specific rooms...but its probably an exercise in frustration.  It will be difficult to fulfill that request because the room may already be occupied by somebody who checked in a day or two earlier and not checking out until after you get there.  

Instead, decide what is important to you and make your request for that general location.  Perhaps you want to be near the elevator or on an upper floor.  Have that put on your reservation (call the number you booked the reservation through) and then when you do checkin ask if your requests were honored.


----------



## tchrrx

Are all of the DVC rooms in the same area?  We will be staying in a one room DVC, so I didn't know if requesting an area/room would even be something that I need to look into.  Thanks!


----------



## sechelt

tchrrx said:


> Are all of the DVC rooms in the same area?  We will be staying in a one room DVC, so I didn't know if requesting an area/room would even be something that I need to look into.  Thanks!



The DVC villas are all in the same wing but have a few different views.  Check out this thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44522663


----------



## MURPHYCAT

okw lover said:


> sure its possible to request specific rooms...but its probably an exercise in frustration.  It will be difficult to fulfill that request because the room may already be occupied by somebody who checked in a day or two earlier and not checking out until after you get there.
> 
> Instead, decide what is important to you and make your request for that general location.  Perhaps you want to be near the elevator or on an upper floor.  Have that put on your reservation (call the number you booked the reservation through) and then when you do checkin ask if your requests were honored.



Thanks for your input. We have taken your advice and will hope for the best!


----------



## Nonsuch

cobbler said:
			
		

> Oh, yes. I forgot about the eggs. They do, but both mornings my husband couldn't peel them because half the white came off with the shell - maybe he's just unskilled



I experienced the same unpeelable eggs this morning. My wife informed me this indicates the eggs are fresh.


----------



## viaggiamo

Great info about the concierge lounge, we have been debating about upgrading too as we love these lounges throughout Asia.
I think we'll skip it and just buy snacks that we like.


----------



## mrswh

MURPHYCAT said:


> I have not been to Disneyland for longer than I care to admit---will now visit with my son and dil in mid October. We have chosen premium downtown Disney view rooms.
> 
> My question---is it possible to request specific rooms? While I understand it would be request only, is there a "best way" to do this?
> 
> We will not arrive until late afternoon and wonder if this is a disadvantage----should we check in by phone in the morning?--would really be so appreciative if you "pros" would help us with this. We are so looking forward to this visit and, like everyone, want it to be special.
> 
> Thanks----



We always call the morning of check in (at like 7:00 am), and have always gotten the room we requested (not a specific room number, but the location and the bed configuration).  The rooms should be assigned by then, so you can ask whether you've gotten what you requested, and if not, they might be able to change it for you.  If they did assign you a room that you like, you should stress how important it is to you.  One time the woman I spoke with said that she would note NOT to change our room, which was nice.  

This time around (over the long weekend), I called to preregister and was told that we had the bed configuration and location we had requested- but when we checked in around 4:30 p.m., they had changed our room to a totally undesirable location.  They were able to get us where we wanted to be in the end, but I think that was pretty lucky. A lot of it has to do with how full the hotel is.


----------



## EvianCay

Just booked a standard concierge room for 4 nights next week. Have two questions...

What would be a room number or area of rooms that I could request to be placed. I would like to have a decent view. I am not expecting a park or pool view but if you know of any rooms that have a good view that I could request?

Anybody have the email address and/or the phone number for the concierge planning office? I have a few questions for them and the email would be the best if anybody has it?


----------



## mrsw94

I know I read through this thread when we first found out we were staying at the GCH Villas several months ago, but my 4 & 1/2 year old has sucked out all my brain cells so I can't remember anything!
We are not classy people, but I'm hoping to avoid looking like the Beverly Hillbillies when we pull up! (We did when we stayed at a timeshare in Tahoe last year.  Quite embarasing!)
Anyway, I know we will be bringing a lot of stuff, there are 8 of us total in 2 cars.  I know we are going to bring food from home (non-perishables, beer, ect) plus all the 'stuff' it takes to bring 2 kids on vacation for a week!
Here's my question...how does the unloading and getting it up to the car work?  Is there a bellhop, how much do we tip, etc.  
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## wbl2745

mrsw94 said:


> I know I read through this thread when we first found out we were staying at the GCH Villas several months ago, but my 4 & 1/2 year old has sucked out all my brain cells so I can't remember anything!
> We are not classy people, but I'm hoping to avoid looking like the Beverly Hillbillies when we pull up! (We did when we stayed at a timeshare in Tahoe last year.  Quite embarasing!)
> Anyway, I know we will be bringing a lot of stuff, there are 8 of us total in 2 cars.  I know we are going to bring food from home (non-perishables, beer, ect) plus all the 'stuff' it takes to bring 2 kids on vacation for a week!
> Here's my question...how does the unloading and getting it up to the car work?  Is there a bellhop, how much do we tip, etc.
> Thanks so much for your help!



First, I wouldn't care what other people think. You're a registered guest of the hotel and it's none of their business if you bring those things that are necessary to make your trip an enjoyable one.

So, having gotten that off my chest, when you pull up to the entrance of the Grand Californian there are bell hops right there, but you might want to make sure that your villa is ready. If it is before 4:00 PM you'll have to have luck for it to be available. VGC is our home resort and we've never gotten into our villa before 4:00 or later. Tell the bell hop that you're going inside to register. If your room isn't ready you have a couple of choices. Either leave everything in the car and park it in the self-park across the street or give it to the bell hops to store for you until later. We usually just leave everything in the car. If we bring food it is in coolers that can handle being in the car for a couple more hours. If you leave everything in the car, when your room is ready I'd drive the car from the self-parking back to the front of the hotel and get a bell hop.

When you're ready tell the bell hop that you have a lot of stuff and ask them to get one (or two?) of their carts. You'd be surprised how much they can put on a cart. We've never needed two. If your room is ready the bell hop will accompany you to the villa with all your stuff. If you're asking them to store your luggage until later they will take it their luggage storage. The problem with storing the luggage is you probably end up double tipping. Once to the bell hop you took your stuff and again to the bell hop who retrieved it.

Regarding tips, there seems to be a lot of variation. I believe that the bell hops live on the tips so I usually tip $2 per bag, maxing out at $20 for the whole cart. Others may have different practices.

Rereading your original post, I wonder whether they would be willing to store alcohol. I recall that there is some limitation when you're ordering groceries from a local store, you have to be there to receive the delivery if it includes alcohol. Perhaps another reader will have more information.

Good luck and have a great time. VGC is fantastic!


----------



## Lucille1963

mrsw94 said:


> We are not classy people, but I'm hoping to avoid looking like the Beverly Hillbillies when we pull up! (We did when we stayed at a timeshare in Tahoe last year.  Quite embarasing!)
> Anyway, I know we will be bringing a lot of stuff, there are 8 of us total in 2 cars.  I know we are going to bring food from home (non-perishables, beer, ect) plus all the 'stuff' it takes to bring 2 kids on vacation for a week!
> Here's my question...how does the unloading and getting it up to the car work?  Is there a bellhop, how much do we tip, etc.
> Thanks so much for your help!



Unless you are sitting in a rocking chair, roped to the top of the car, I wouldn't worry about looking like the Beverly Hillbillies.  





wbl2745 said:


> Rereading your original post, I wonder whether they would be willing to store alcohol. I recall that there is some limitation when you're ordering groceries from a local store, you have to be there to receive the delivery if it includes alcohol. Perhaps another reader will have more information.
> 
> Good luck and have a great time. VGC is fantastic!



Earlier this year our grocery order, which included booze, arrived before our room was ready.  I did have to be there to sign for the groceries, but bell services held it for me until we checked in and called them from our villa to have it brought up.  Easy as pie!


----------



## mrsw94

Lucille1963 said:


> Unless you are sitting in a rocking chair is roped to the top of the car, I wouldn't worry about looking like the Beverly Hillbillies.
> 
> 
> Well shoot, guess I'll leave the rocking chair at home....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wbl2745 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, I wouldn't care what other people think. You're a registered guest of the hotel and it's none of their business if you bring those things that are necessary to make your trip an enjoyable one.
> 
> So, having gotten that off my chest, when you pull up to the entrance of the Grand Californian there are bell hops right there, but you might want to make sure that your villa is ready. If it is before 4:00 PM you'll have to have luck for it to be available. VGC is our home resort and we've never gotten into our villa before 4:00 or later. Tell the bell hop that you're going inside to register. If your room isn't ready you have a couple of choices. Either leave everything in the car and park it in the self-park across the street or give it to the bell hops to store for you until later. We usually just leave everything in the car. If we bring food it is in coolers that can handle being in the car for a couple more hours. If you leave everything in the car, when your room is ready I'd drive the car from the self-parking back to the front of the hotel and get a bell hop.
> 
> When you're ready tell the bell hop that you have a lot of stuff and ask them to get one (or two?) of their carts. You'd be surprised how much they can put on a cart. We've never needed two. If your room is ready the bell hop will accompany you to the villa with all your stuff. If you're asking them to store your luggage until later they will take it their luggage storage. The problem with storing the luggage is you probably end up double tipping. Once to the bell hop you took your stuff and again to the bell hop who retrieved it.
> 
> Regarding tips, there seems to be a lot of variation. I believe that the bell hops live on the tips so I usually tip $2 per bag, maxing out at $20 for the whole cart. Others may have different practices.
> 
> Rereading your original post, I wonder whether they would be willing to store alcohol. I recall that there is some limitation when you're ordering groceries from a local store, you have to be there to receive the delivery if it includes alcohol. Perhaps another reader will have more information.
> 
> Good luck and have a great time. VGC is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I'll remember that.  We are driving down from Norther Cali and hope to be there before 4pm.  It is a park day for us (I want to see F!), so I think we'll probably just park the cars, do DL for a bit and then head back over to the hotel to unpack and get dinner before going back to the parks.  Is Whitewater Snacks a good spot to grab a quick dinner?  I know we'll want to enjoy our park time, so I'm thinking we might not want to spend a lot of time eating that night.
Click to expand...


----------



## FourM's

mrsw94 said:


> We are not classy people, but I'm hoping to avoid looking like the Beverly Hillbillies when we pull up! (We did when we stayed at a timeshare in Tahoe last year.  Quite embarasing!)



Heehee, too funny. We have stayed at GCH several times and I know the bell hops are just trying to be helpful but when we pull up to the front door I feel like they are bumrushing us, I just want a second to get my stuff organized and unload. Now I make my poor DH stop the car before we get to the GCH so I can organize a little in an effort to not look like the Beverly Hillbillies as we unload all the suitcases and groceries.


----------



## ParkHopper1

mrsw94,

I would by all means arrive at the hotel first and check and see if your room is available, regardless of what time you arrive. Although not guaranteed until posted check in time, they will often give you access to the room if they have it available....which for me has been almost every time. 

Simply pull up and just let the bell hops know that you would like to check and see if your room is available before you unload and that you would prefer to not unload until it is ready and pass on the offer of bag check and storage.

If it is ready, unload and start your vacation. If not, you can park in self park across the street and they will send you a text when you room is available and you can go unload at your leisure, but i would definitely see if you can check in early first...they accommodate that all the time if they are not busy.


----------



## mrsw94

FourM's said:


> Heehee, too funny. We have stayed at GCH several times and I know the bell hops are just trying to be helpful but when we pull up to the front door I feel like they are bumrushing us, I just want a second to get my stuff organized and unload. Now I make my poor DH stop the car before we get to the GCH so I can organize a little in an effort to not look like the Beverly Hillbillies as we unload all the suitcases and groceries.



Glad to know I'm not the only one!  We were rushing for the Tahoe trip last year and by the end I was randomly tossing stuff into the car, not realizing it would go into valet parking and we wouldn't be able to get to it easily!  I'll be better prepared this time!



ParkHopper1 said:


> mrsw94,
> 
> I would by all means arrive at the hotel first and check and see if your room is available, regardless of what time you arrive. Although not guaranteed until posted check in time, they will often give you access to the room if they have it available....which for me has been almost every time.
> 
> Simply pull up and just let the bell hops know that you would like to check and see if your room is available before you unload and that you would prefer to not unload until it is ready and pass on the offer of bag check and storage.
> 
> If it is ready, unload and start your vacation. If not, you can park in self park across the street and they will send you a text when you room is available and you can go unload at your leisure, but i would definitely see if you can check in early first...they accommodate that all the time if they are not busy.



Good to know about the text alert.  That will be easier!  

One more question (I have a lot!)  Can we exchange our paper tickets for Park Hoppers at the hotel and then use the GCH entrance, or do we need to go to the plaz to the regular ticket booths?


----------



## ParkHopper1

The front desks of the resort hotels also serve as full ticket booths for guests checking in. They should be able to do everything that the ticket window can do.


----------



## Breyean

We just got back from a great trip over the Labor day weekend. Our son drove from his place in Ca, another friend flew in from out of state and my wife and I drove from AZ. So we had two cars full of stuff to unpack, and since we were there for the 1/2 marathon, we had food, clothes, running clothes, cases of water and Gatorade.

We checked in really really early, knowing the room would not be ready, and just parked our cars across the street. Later when we got the text that the room was ready for us, we drove one car into the hotel area, unpacked it; then three of us waited while the other drove that car out, reparked it, then we repeated the unloading process with the second car.

Then the four of us carried all our junk, in grocery bags, tote bags, carry on size bags with and w/o rollers, plus the cases of drinks. We look like refugees from a disaster area, but who cares? 

The good part is alwyas, when leaving, we have a lot less stuff as we eat and drink most of what we bring in, and sometimes, esp if we make a large purchase or are just going for a walk to DTD, we'll bring the packages or some stuff we no longer need back to the car.


----------



## mrsw94

ParkHopper1 said:


> The front desks of the resort hotels also serve as full ticket booths for guests checking in. They should be able to do everything that the ticket window can do.



Perfect.  Thanks.


----------



## Nonsuch

mrsw94 said:
			
		

> Can we exchange our paper tickets for Park Hoppers at the hotel and then use the GCH entrance?


Yes, paper printouts can be converted at the GCH entrance.


----------



## MURPHYCAT

Could one(or more!) of you kind,experienced GCH guests tell me if all the hotel rooms--not the villas-- in the new wing have good Paradise Pier views? Would we be able to see World of Color from the "new wing" location.

Many, many thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## ParkHopper1

No all of the rooms, but some. Floor one is blocked from view...floor two has partial view from a few select rooms, three has decent view depending on where you are...I had floor 4 right in the middle of the wing over Goofy's Sky School and had a GREAT view of WOC.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Hi everyone  

I've tried looking through this thread a bit for info, but I am pretty confused and thought I might be better off just asking my questions and hopefully someone is nice enough to fill me in.  

My Grandmother has extra weeks in her timeshare and she was going to allow me to take one to use at Disney's Grand Californian (for my birthday, March 2).  She has to call to get the reservation, but I am assuming we'll be getting a studio room since there are only 2 of us.  

So...I guess I just have questions about everything.  Do we have to pay for parking?  Where are the DVC rooms located?  Are we still allowed to use the hotel's DCA entrance?  Do we get the extra morning hour?  There are also probably a million questions I haven't thought of to ask, so if anyone has extra time on their hands I would appreciate any info you could give me.


----------



## Nonsuch

OhioStateBuckeye said:
			
		

> My Grandmother has extra weeks in her timeshare and she was going to allow me to take one to use at Disney's Grand Californian (for my birthday, March 2).  She has to call to get the reservation, but I am assuming we'll be getting a studio room since there are only 2 of us.


DVC members can also book online.  Studios are the first to book, so make reservations ASAP. 



			
				OhioStateBuckeye said:
			
		

> So...I guess I just have questions about everything.  Do we have to pay for parking?  Where are the DVC rooms located?  Are we still allowed to use the hotel's DCA entrance?  Do we get the extra morning hour?


Guest using DVC Points receive free Self Parking. Villas are located near Paradise Pier, but only 4 studios have a WOC view.
You can use the hotel park entrance and early entry, villa guest receive the same benefits as hotel guests.

The Villas at the Grand Californian Superthread will answer any questions you might have. 
Search this board for the thread. (I'm using the iPad app, so it's easier for you to search than for me to create a link)


----------



## Pjimmeyer

Just got back from a quick visit...here's a shot from room 5440 balcony.  I prefer a Paradise Pier view of the park but this room was more convenient to the park entrances.


----------



## kailuagirl

What kind of coffee pots are in the rooms now?  Still Kuerig?

Anyone know how much it costs to do a load of laundry?  I know it's tokens, but I can't remember how much it was.

Do you also tip for turndown service?

Thanks!!


----------



## kkmcan

oooo, good questions! I'd like to know about the coffee makers too!


----------



## tchrrx

kkmcan said:


> oooo, good questions! I'd like to know about the coffee makers too!



I didn't even think about the coffee!  If it's a Keurig, then I'll definitely bring some K-cups from home.


----------



## dblaettl

tchrrx said:


> I didn't even think about the coffee!  If it's a Keurig, then I'll definitely bring some K-cups from home.



The one in our room in July wasn't a Keurig (or at least not one that uses the K-cups), they were small individual packets of coffee in their own filter.  I want to find out where to get them because one cup of coffee each in the morning isn't enough for us.


----------



## sechelt

The one we had was a round basket type filter.  I had packed some in my suitcase and then bought a can of Mickey coffee from DL.  Not sure if it's available at WOD.

The laundry room had a machine to change cash into tokens but sorry, can't remember the actual amount needed for washer and dryer.  I do remember, however, another woman who wanted to sell me her tokens because she over-estimated how many she'd need.  Perhaps err on the side of caution.


----------



## Nonsuch

dblaettl said:


> The one in our room in July wasn't a Keurig (or at least not one that uses the K-cups), they were small individual packets of coffee in their own filter.  I want to find out where to get them because one cup of coffee each in the morning isn't enough for us.


Pictures of the coffee makers from earlier in this thread.
We visited earlier this month, and these coffee makers are still being used in the regular hotel rooms.  The villas have full size coffee makers using basket or cone filters.

These machines do not work very well, so for this trip I brought my own coffee maker.  A water kettle was $20 (from Costco) and the plastic cone filter holders were $2 (from Peets) -- this is a simple solution to brew directly into coffee mugs.  The equipment costs less than 2 pounds of coffee


----------



## twinky

This November, we will be visiting GCH for the 3rd time. This is my first time researching these boards prior to a trip and it's been so helpful. Thanks to everyone for your insights and advice!


----------



## akasleepingbeauty

We had the best time at GCV this summer. We stayed 6 nights in a dedicated 2-bedroom with the most spectacular view we could have imagined. We were in 6500 and could hardly stay away from the balconies anytime we were in the room  We used the DCA entrance for early entry and found the CMs in general to be very helpful in making sure we were in the park as quickly as possible once the park was open. We found the walk to the room very manageable even at the end of a long day and loved that it was feasible to ride GRR and change clothes so quickly. It was such a great trip and we loved GCV so much that we are already planning to alternate our WDW trips with DLR trips in the future!


----------



## Nonsuch

akasleepingbeauty said:


> We had the best time at GCV this summer. We stayed 6 nights in a dedicated 2-bedroom with the most spectacular view we could have imagined...


You should also post to the VGC superthread


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Not sure if this is the thread I saw it on or not, however we are staying at the VGC in December.  I remember once reading a post that has a list of all the views of the various villas.  We are staying in a 1 bedroom I am wondering about the different views that the 1 bedrooms might have.


----------



## greenkai3000

Hey everybody.  We finally made our reservations for a couple of nights stay at the GCH, and we are just ELATED   since this will be our first time staying there.   

My question is, can anyone who's stayed there before recommend how I can go about getting a (specific?) Standard room that has a decent view?  I don't necessarily need a view of DCA , the hotel pool, or Downtown Disney, just wouldn't want to look out our window and see back stage areas, a parking lot, or a boring sidewalk.  I mean are there such rooms?  Any pics?

Thanks!


----------



## sechelt

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Not sure if this is the thread I saw it on or not, however we are staying at the VGC in December.  I remember once reading a post that has a list of all the views of the various villas.  We are staying in a 1 bedroom I am wondering about the different views that the 1 bedrooms might have.



Here you go.  It's in the DVC Resorts section.  I keep it bookmarked so I can dream at a glance.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44522663


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

sechelt said:


> Here you go.  It's in the DVC Resorts section.  I keep it bookmarked so I can dream at a glance.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44522663



Thank you so much!  Just what I was looking for!


----------



## Nonsuch

greenkai3000 said:


> My question is, can anyone who's stayed there before recommend how I can go about getting a (specific?) Standard room that has a decent view?  I don't necessarily need a view of DCA , the hotel pool, or Downtown Disney, just wouldn't want to look out our window and see back stage areas, a parking lot, or a boring sidewalk.


You could simply request a high floor.  The hotel is 6 floors high, only 5 floors in many areas.  Most standard rooms will be in the front of the hotel overlooking the small valet and handicap parking lot.  This area is very nicely landscaped, so the view is quite nice.  Hotel self-parking is across the street and the majority of valet parking is underground.


----------



## greenkai3000

Nonsuch said:


> You could simply request a high floor.  The hotel is 6 floors high, only 5 floors in many areas.  Most standard rooms will be in the front of the hotel overlooking the small valet and handicap parking lot.  This area is very nicely landscaped, so the view is quite nice.  Hotel self-parking is across the street and the majority of valet parking is underground.



Thank you!  That helps a lot.   Can't wait!!!


----------



## KalamityJane

Anyone know what the views are like from the first floor rooms 1240 to 1260? Even numbers. I can't imagine they would have much of a view, right? I am mainly interested in not having to use elevators and being near the grills


----------



## goofyfordisney

We check in late tonite, after driving down from Santa Barbara.  Does anyone know when the last time GCH was remodeled? Would it do me any good to ask for a recently remodeled room? 

What's standard view?  Any chance that I will get a room that's not a huge hike to the main lobby?

TIA,


----------



## sechelt

Don't know about a remodel but there's a new wing built a few years ago.  A section of that is DVC but the rest are hotel rooms.  However, they're about the farthest you can get from DTD or DCA entrances.


----------



## Nonsuch

KalamityJane said:


> Anyone know what the views are like from the first floor rooms 1240 to 1260? Even numbers. I can't imagine they would have much of a view, right? I am mainly interested in not having to use elevators and being near the grills


This video should help:  360 view between Grand Californian and Paradise Pier
The beginning and end of the video shows the area outside the rooms you are requesting.  The video was taken 2 years ago, so the landscaping is much more mature now.  Except for the occasional security guard, no one uses the sidewalk outside those rooms.

The grills might be intended to be used only by VGC guests, but there are no signs limiting usage.  It is likely not an issues since grills are seldom used.
Grill tools are available from Guest Services (this might be limited to VGC guests).


----------



## greenkai3000

Nonsuch said:


> This video should help:  360 view between Grand Californian and Paradise Pier
> The beginning and end of the video shows the area outside the rooms you are requesting.  The video was taken 2 years ago, so the landscaping is much more mature now.  Except for the occasional security guard, no one uses the sidewalk outside those rooms.
> 
> The grills might be intended to be used only by VGC guests, but there are no signs limiting usage.  It is likely not an issues since grills are seldom used.
> Grill tools are available from Guest Services (this might be limited to VGC guests).




Now, that would be an ok view. You get to see some of Goofy's ride and PPH, as well as some nice landscaping.


----------



## MURPHYCAT

I would like to buy a simple (nothing elegant) bottle of wine to sip in the room in the evenings. Is there a store within easy walking distance to the GCH that would stock wine?

Thank you for any and all  help-----


----------



## sierranevada

MURPHYCAT said:


> I would like to buy a simple (nothing elegant) bottle of wine to sip in the room in the evenings. Is there a store within easy walking distance to the GCH that would stock wine?
> 
> Thank you for any and all  help-----



The gift shop at the GCH has a few bottles of wine - nothing fancy but drinkable


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

MURPHYCAT said:
			
		

> I would like to buy a simple (nothing elegant) bottle of wine to sip in the room in the evenings. Is there a store within easy walking distance to the GCH that would stock wine?
> 
> Thank you for any and all  help-----



As the PP said, the GCH does have a small selection of wine but its kinda pricey. It is the most convenient though I've also walked down to wonderland liquor (5 min walk for us but we walk brisk). Just exit the GCH to the left and take a right at Katella. It's across the street and down about 2 blocks. They had a huge selection of wine and great prices. Also sold food, tolietries, etc.


----------



## meyersfam11

Has anyone stayed in a deluxe theme park room view before?  My family is visiting the parks...and hotel...the second week of October and we have had premier theme park hotel views in the past, but this time we opted for a standard room.  (Save money on the hotel to use elsewhere)  Well, of course, with our military discount there were no standards available, so the next best bet was a deluxe theme park view.  All the agent told me was that we might have a tree in our way.  Is this true?  Can you even see the theme park?  I'm just curious.


----------



## Nonsuch

meyersfam11 said:


> Has anyone stayed in a deluxe theme park room view before?  My family is visiting the parks...and hotel...the second week of October and we have had premier theme park hotel views in the past...


Deluxe are the lower floors (likely 2, 3) while Premier (or Premium) are the upper floors (likely 4, 5, 6).


----------



## Twinprincesses

Do DVC members or anyone decorate their doors at GCH?


----------



## KalamityJane

Twinprincesses said:
			
		

> Do DVC members or anyone decorate their doors at GCH?



I am planning to


----------



## elaw

meyersfam11 said:


> Has anyone stayed in a deluxe theme park room view before?  My family is visiting the parks...and hotel...the second week of October and we have had premier theme park hotel views in the past, but this time we opted for a standard room.  (Save money on the hotel to use elsewhere)  Well, of course, with our military discount there were no standards available, so the next best bet was a deluxe theme park view.  All the agent told me was that we might have a tree in our way.  Is this true?  Can you even see the theme park?  I'm just curious.



Our last stay there was a "deluxe theme park room view." Lots of trees 























and my favorite pic at Dawn


----------



## sonjaandsue

Does anyone happen to know if Whitewater Snacks sells soy milk? Would love not to need to pack it. TIA.


----------



## coopersmom

Does anyone know if the concierge lounge (Craftsman Club) at the Grand has takeaway coffee cups with lids?


----------



## KalamityJane

We have a standard room - this is what I requested, tell me if it sounds good?

1. King bed (priority bc DS sleeps with us and will fall off the bed if he isn't between 2 people). I will ask for a bed rail if we get a 2Q room.

2. Room no. 1240-1260 - bottom floor in the wing opposite the DVC facing the parks. We have a stroller and it is easier than dealing with elevators plus it is near the grills. 

3. Room near either the main elevator banks or elevators near World of Disney. Again, because of the stroller.

I don't care so much for view, but convenience is key! I will call to preregister the morning we leave in hopes of upping my chances of getting one of these rooms. 

Anyone know how many king rooms there are?


----------



## Nonsuch

KalamityJane said:


> We have a standard room - this is what I requested, tell me if it sounds good?


You are requesting some of the rarest room types, so you will need some extra pixie dust



KalamityJane said:


> 1. King bed (priority bc DS sleeps with us and will fall off the bed if he isn't between 2 people). I will ask for a bed rail if we get a 2Q room.
> 
> ...Anyone know how many king rooms there are?


There were 75 king beds out of 745 total rooms, before the expansion which added about 200 more hotel rooms.  The rarest bed configuration is 2 queens and a daybed, there are only 39 and none were added during the expansion.

You might also request a queen with bunk bed, those have rails built in.


KalamityJane said:


> 2. Room no. 1240-1260 - bottom floor in the wing opposite the DVC facing the parks. We have a stroller and it is easier than dealing with elevators plus it is near the grills.


Your request only covers 11 rooms, there are also 4 ground floor hotel rooms mixed in with the DVC villas:  1500, 1503, 1511, 1513.
These 15 are the only ground floor rooms in the entire hotel, but I suspect few guest request them.

If using the grills is a priority, request a room part of the expansion (room numbers x2xx and x5xx).


----------



## KalamityJane

Yeah, I know I need extra pixie dust! I am hoping not many are asking for the ground floor in the expansion...the CM said there are 2 king rooms over there. The queen/bunk won't work as DS and I won't fit on a bunk together (he is 17mo and crawls in his sleep, he nurses at night or he would be in a crib). At home we have a crib sidecarred to my side of the bed so he doesn't fall out.

We usually move a queen bed against a wall when we sleep in hotels, if that is an option, I will totally do it.


----------



## cpster

We stayed at the Grand July 2011 and were told no bed rails were available.  Not sure if they were out or just don't have them.  We wound up pushing the queen closest to the door up against the wall.


----------



## coopersmom

cpster said:


> We stayed at the Grand July 2011 and were told no bed rails were available.  Not sure if they were out or just don't have them.  We wound up pushing the queen closest to the door up against the wall.



Not take off topic, or be particularly preachy, but I would be VERY cautious about doing this. While a sleeping child rolling a few feet off the bed onto a carpeted floor isn't ideal, it's also unlikely to result in serious injury. More likely your worst case scenario is a bruise and lack of sleep as you soothe them back down from a less than pleasant wake-up surprise. But getting stuck in between the wall and the bed could be fatal, as a deeply sleeping child (and toddlers can sleep very deeply) could easily suffocate between the wall and mattress if wedged in. Not worth the risk, in my opinion. (And many types of bed rails themselves have been taken off the market, for the same reason.)

If you're really worried, put a few pillows down next to the bed, or fold up the comforter or whatever, to create a soft(er) potential landing spot. (Or, heck, request one of those sleeping bags the Grand says they offer and use it as your cushion. Or even stuff it with pillows for extra squishiness.)

In general, and I know there are exceptions, but parents tend to worry a lot more about kids falling out of bed, than falling actually occurs. And when it does happen, some kids even sleep through the experience, waking up on the floor in the morning. My son is, even at 5, an incredibly floppy sleeper. He thrashes and kicks and turns every which way but loose in his twin bed, but has never once fallen out, and he's been sleeping there solo and rail-free since he was 2-1/2. He basically strips his bed every night with all his movements and I've seen this kid stand up and do a 180 turn, and fall back onto his mattress ... All while asleep. Makes him a joy to sleep next to, let me tell you (and I know because he's been sick, and in our bed, the last three nights <ugh>), but he's never been hurt in any of his nightly gymnastics.

Obviously you need to do whatever you think best, but I just wanted to point that very real danger out, in case it's something that hadn't been considered.


----------



## Tif

So our trip is a month away.  This is the first time we'll be staying at a DL resort and we chose to stay at GCH.  We might never be able to actually afford this again so I really want to make the most of it!

What suggestions could you give me in terms of how to get a decent room (maybe a view of some sort)?  I saw someone mention preregistration ... would that help and how do I do that?  

Also, we have 5 people in the room and originally thought maybe bunk beds would work, but I hear they are short (from photos they look TOO short).  I did see mention of day bed rooms.  Can anyone tell me more about those?  Right now I'm thinking 2 queens and maybe bringing an air mattress because I don't think the sleeping bag they give would work for us.

I really just want this trip to be extra special.  I'm reuniting with my dad whom I haven't seen in almost 17 years.  Its the first time he and my kids will meet.  AND on top of it 2 of my kids are performing in the park that weekend.  So getting a great room at the hotel would just be the icing.  I'd really appreciate any suggestions or info you all have to give.


----------



## Nonsuch

Tif said:


> ...we have 5 people in the room and originally thought maybe bunk beds would work, but I hear they are short (from photos they look TOO short).  I did see mention of day bed rooms.  Can anyone tell me more about those?


2 queens and a daybed would be the best room for you.
Search this thread for "daybed" for more information, but a short summary:

A reservation for 5 adults might have a higher chance a daybed room will be assigned to you.
There are 39 daybed rooms, all standard view, all above the main entrance.

2 queens with a daybed are a common configuration at both Paradise Pier and Disneyland Hotels, so you might consider those an option.


----------



## Nonsuch

elaw said:


> Our last stay there was a "deluxe theme park room view." Lots of trees


I am rather confused by all the view types.
5341 is one of the best views in the hotel, so there cannot be a better view type.
Either "deluxe" is the best "theme park" view type, or your room was upgraded.


----------



## BunnieGene

coopersmom said:


> Does anyone know if the concierge lounge (Craftsman Club) at the Grand has takeaway coffee cups with lids?



It does...


----------



## goofyfordisney

goofyfordisney said:


> We check in late tonite, after driving down from Santa Barbara.  Does anyone know when the last time GCH was remodeled? Would it do me any good to ask for a recently remodeled room?
> 
> What's standard view?  Any chance that I will get a room that's not a huge hike to the main lobby?
> 
> TIA,



I just wanted to report back after our trip.  Although, we checked in really late (9:45 pm on Saturday 9/22), we were really happy with our room assignment. The hotel was fully booked.  We didn't get a King room (but, I didn't think we would ) We had a standard view room that faced out towards Disney Drive on the 5th Floor (5235).  The room was in super good condition and very clean.  The pictures on the DIS Grand California Hotel rooms show the older bedspreads.  I guess I should have taken some pics...but, our bedding was much newer looking than the ones pictured.  

Although I don't mind staying off-site, my DH doesn't like to go to DLR unless we can stay on-site. I must say that it was nice to have early entrance to the parks everyday and the walk back to the room was great!  

We liked GCH so much, I changed my reservations in December from DLH to GCH!  

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## elaw

Nonsuch said:


> I am rather confused by all the view types.
> 5341 is one of the best views in the hotel, so there cannot be a better view type.
> Either "deluxe" is the best "theme park" view type, or your room was upgraded.



I guess we were just in the Theme Park View Room Type then ... The CM on the phone said it was a deluxe theme park view so we thought they just added a category to make more $$  ... any way it was a great room/view and we really enjoyed it. 


These Room types below are ranked from lowest (Standard View ) to highest (Concierge Theme Park View)

Room Type: 			
 Standard View Room
 Woods/Garden/Courtyard View 
 Partial Deluxe Downtown Disney® District View 
 Deluxe View
*Theme Park View* 
 Resort / Pool View 		
 Premium Downtown Disney® District View 
 Concierge Standard View 		
 Concierge Theme Park View


----------



## Nonsuch

goofyfordisney said:


> I just wanted to report back after our trip.  Although, we checked in really late (9:45 pm on Saturday 9/22), we were really happy with our room assignment. The hotel was fully booked.  We didn't get a King room (but, I didn't think we would ) We had a standard view room that faced out towards Disney Drive on the 5th Floor (5235).  The room was in super good condition and very clean.  The pictures on the DIS Grand California Hotel rooms show the older bedspreads.  I guess I should have taken some pics...but, our bedding was much newer looking than the ones pictured.


Your room was part of the DVC expansion, so it is only a couple years old


----------



## ltl engine

Can anyone tell me what time Hearthstone Lounge & Whitewater snacks opens in the morning?  TIA


----------



## elaw

ltl engine said:


> Can anyone tell me what time Hearthstone Lounge & Whitewater snacks opens in the morning?  TIA



WWS opens at 7:00 http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/dining/menus-detail.cfm?restaurant.id=596

HSL opens at 7:00 as well http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/dining/menus-detail.cfm?restaurant.id=578 but ive also heard it sometimes open earlier 6 ish but can't confirm it.


----------



## BunnieGene

We've been to HSL between 6 and 6:30 AM when the parks had early openings at 7...


----------



## elaw

BunnieGene said:


> We've been to HSL between 6 and 6:30 AM when the parks had early openings at 7...


Consider it confirmed then ... At least for days with the 7am early entry mornings.


----------



## ducky_love

Does anyone know if you can order a snack and dessert at Napa Rose?  I'm assuming they have a bar?  The food doesn't look like anything my DH would enjoy but we could stop in for a drink and I could try a little something. Are they setup for that!?  Thanks!!


----------



## LizfromOz

Checked out of Grand Californian today (boohoo). We are visiting from Australia and I had a message to call home. My beautiful grandma had taken ill. Without a thought I grabbed the room phone and tried to call home. The line was busy the first couple of times I tried but I finally got through. Heartbreakingly I said my goodbye over the phone.

Received another message to call home again the next afternoon. It took me a few times to get through again but when I did I learnt that Nan  passed peacefully overnight.

So, I get my final account prior to checkout and my phone charges were $316 !!! $151 was for attempted calls. I went to see the concierge and explained what happened. I was happy to pay for calls I made successfully, but not so keen on paying for the attempted calls. He was so lovely, said he didn't want to make it worse for us being so far from home, and went ahead and wiped ALL of the phone charges from our account!

This kindness bought me to tears. Disney magic!


----------



## Fuhnuh

ducky_love said:


> Does anyone know if you can order a snack and dessert at Napa Rose?  I'm assuming they have a bar?  The food doesn't look like anything my DH would enjoy but we could stop in for a drink and I could try a little something. Are they setup for that!?  Thanks!!



We have had a drink and food in the bar area several times at Napa Rose when the dining room was completely reserved.  It was very enjoyable and the food/service was great.


----------



## ducky_love

Fuhnuh said:
			
		

> We have had a drink and food in the bar area several times at Napa Rose when the dining room was completely reserved.  It was very enjoyable and the food/service was great.



Great!!  Thanks so much!!

And LizFromOz- that is beautiful.  I'm sorry for your loss but glad you were able to say goodbye.


----------



## Tif

I have a couple more questions.  I talked to reservations and requested a daybed room, but now I'm worried about how far that would be from the park entrance (and wouldn't it face a parking lot?).  So I asked about the bunk beds and from everything I read they sounded really small (like practically toddler size), but from what res told me they are junior twins and should really fit someone up to about 5'6 or so.  Does anyone have experience in the bunk bed rooms?  How small are the beds really?  Are there a lot of bunk bed rooms?  Are any of them close to the park entrances?

So I guess I had a lot of questions there, but I'm kind of stressing over what to be asking for.  Its probably the only time we can afford to stay on site and in a dream world we'd have it all ... a daybed room close to the park entrance that had a great view.


----------



## interstate70s

Tif said:


> I have a couple more questions.  I talked to reservations and requested a daybed room, but now I'm worried about how far that would be from the park entrance (and wouldn't it face a parking lot?).  So I asked about the bunk beds and from everything I read they sounded really small (like practically toddler size), but from what res told me they are junior twins and should really fit someone up to about 5'6 or so.  Does anyone have experience in the bunk bed rooms?  How small are the beds really?  Are there a lot of bunk bed rooms?  Are any of them close to the park entrances?
> 
> So I guess I had a lot of questions there, but I'm kind of stressing over what to be asking for.  Its probably the only time we can afford to stay on site and in a dream world we'd have it all ... a daybed room close to the park entrance that had a great view.



Our family has stayed in the bunk bed rooms twice.  I love them.  Our kids are 7 and 9 and fit fine,  they look like normal bunks to me.  Plus, there is a trundle under the bottom bunk.  They are defiantely not anywhere near toddler size.  Both times we have had perfect room location near lobby elevators.  Once with monorail courtyard view and once with pool/theme park view.  I'm 5'3' and I've laid in them and I  did not feel cramped.  The best part is the extra floor space in the room.


----------



## interstate70s

Here is the view from our room on our last trip.  It might have been considered standard because it was on the corner and view of ferris wheel was partially blocked, or maybe considered partial view.  Anyway I only paid for standard.  5th floor, 5300


----------



## Lucille1963

Great view!


----------



## Nonsuch

Tif said:


> ...I talked to reservations and requested a daybed room, but now I'm worried about how far that would be from the park entrance (and wouldn't it face a parking lot?).


The daybed rooms do face a parking lot, but the area is nicely landscaped.
I would call it a "Sunset View"


----------



## Nonsuch

sonjaandsue said:


> Does anyone happen to know if Whitewater Snacks sells soy milk?


I checked this morning, no soy milk.


----------



## andersonsc

posted this on DL thread but thought I might get reponses here also.  Hope that's OK.


Just booked thanksgiving dinner at storyteller's cafe. Wanted the buffet (starts at 3pm) but all booked after 3pm. Was able to get 2:30pm but CM said this would be plated meal, not buffet. 

I was reading a review where the person said they were able to get the buffet early at 2pm last year b/c they started putting food out that early. 

CM today also said if it takes 30 min or more to seat us then we could get the buffet. 

Has anyone had experience with Thanksgiving dinner at Storytellers and being able to get the buffet early. What about time for getting your table during a holiday? At most importantly, what about the food!? 

Any info appreciated


----------



## camouseketeer

interstate70s said:


> Here is the view from our room on our last trip.  It might have been considered standard because it was on the corner and view of ferris wheel was partially blocked, or maybe considered partial view.  Anyway I only paid for standard.  5th floor, 5300



We just checked out of this room today!  I knew those views looked familiar!



Tif said:


> I have a couple more questions.  I talked to reservations and requested a daybed room, but now I'm worried about how far that would be from the park entrance (and wouldn't it face a parking lot?).  So I asked about the bunk beds and from everything I read they sounded really small (like practically toddler size), but from what res told me they are junior twins and should really fit someone up to about 5'6 or so.  Does anyone have experience in the bunk bed rooms?  How small are the beds really?  Are there a lot of bunk bed rooms?  Are any of them close to the park entrances?



I am 5'5" and I slept on the bottom bunk of the bed.  I just fit.  Literally, if I stretched myself completely horizontally, my head grazed the head board and my feet touched the foot board, but in multiple sleeping positions I was comfortable.  The trundle was smaller, and I would not fit in it.  I, too, was scared of the bunk bed size, but I am so glad we took this room.  It worked out really well for us.  If anyone in your party is 5'5" or shorter, they will be fine.

I don't know how many bunk bed rooms they have (although I am sure that info is on this thread somewhere), but room 5300 was a good location for elevators.  It was almost right in between two sets of elevators, one that you took if you were headed to the lobby and Disneyland, and one that took you right by Napa Rose and toward the entrance to DCA.


----------



## nunzia

Nonsuch said:


> The daybed rooms do face a parking lot, but the area is nicely landscaped.
> I would call it a "Sunset View"



That was pretty much my Concierge room view..the free wine in the evenings made up for it


----------



## interstate70s

camouseketeer said:


> We just checked out of this room today!  I knew those views looked familiar!




That is too funny!


----------



## ltl engine

Sorry if I missed it in this great thread but are there bund bed rooms with a view of the monorail?  Also are they close to elevators or stairs? What would I specifically as for in a request.  I already requested bunk beds (I know its not guarantee but it can't hurt to try) Thanks so much for all the help!


----------



## Tif

Thanks again guys!  We went back to the day bed idea because I think the two youngest will fit and if nothing else then we should have enough floor space for an air mattress.


----------



## Nonsuch

ltl engine said:


> ...are there bund bed rooms with a view of the monorail?  Also are they close to elevators or stairs?


Bunk bed rooms are spread throughout the hotel, so some will have a view of the monorail.  The monorail passes through the courtyard, so courtyard view type will have a view of the monorail.


----------



## NMcowboy

ok folks... looking for some help on this massive thread.... the family has finaly decided on a date of travel, and it will not be till the end of september in 2013, this gives me a pefect opportunity now to rent DVC points, but my question to all you "masters" of knowledge on the Grand California. we plan on renting a 2 bedroom villa, and what i was wondering, do all 2 bedroom villas have great views as well??? or is there a chance i might have a great view of the "parking lot"? just wondering... thanks for your help on this... looking forward to some answers...


----------



## Nonsuch

NMcowboy said:
			
		

> ok folks... looking for some help on this massive thread.... the family has finaly decided on a date of travel, and it will not be till the end of september in 2013, this gives me a pefect opportunity now to rent DVC points, but my question to all you "masters" of knowledge on the Grand California. we plan on renting a 2 bedroom villa, and what i was wondering, do all 2 bedroom villas have great views as well??? or is there a chance i might have a great view of the "parking lot"? just wondering... thanks for your help on this... looking forward to some answers...


You are reading the wrong "massive thread". I'm posting from an iPad and can't embed a link, but search for "Villas Grand Californian" in the DVC sub-forums. The original VGC thread approached the forum limit of 250 pages, so the 2.0 thread contains the new information. 

The villas have views of pool or park, except the ground floor units -- there are no parking lot views. Unlike larger DVC developments, there are no specific view type reservations.  View requests can be made. 

It can be difficult to rent large amounts of VGC points. My sister in law could not make a 400 point rental, although the villas were available.


----------



## NMcowboy

once again nonsuch you have come to the rescue... i will be sure to read the other thread 2.0... thanks again... time for some reading and research... but don't be suprised if i message you with some questions..!!! and from another new mexican.... thank you...


----------



## hulliechrisp

Had a fantastic first visit 10/3-10/9.  Stayed in DVC Villas 3522.  Amazing view!  The reaction of my 2 year old every morning looking out on the balcony made this one of my best vacations ever!


----------



## Nonsuch

hulliechrisp said:
			
		

> Had a fantastic first visit 10/3-10/9.  Stayed in DVC Villas 5322.


You mean 3522. 
I was visiting from 10/2 -10/7. My third stay in villa 5502.


----------



## hulliechrisp

Nonsuch said:


> You mean 3522.
> I was visiting from 10/2 -10/7. My third stay in villa 5502.



fixed...thanks, didn't catch my mix up


----------



## Hunnypaw

Staying at GVC next Friday night!  Going to Halloween Party too!    Geeked!!!


----------



## NHGoofy

Does anyone know if there is DVC online check in? Going next week! Those views are amazing!
Thanks!


----------



## scrapshappen

I have only read bits and pieces of this thread so I hope it's OK to ask.  Has anyone seen a bounceback deal in the past couple of weeks? I thought I saw it on a blog or something recently where on the day of checkout, they were offered a chance to add another night at a discounted rate. I believe that was the DLH instead of GC.  But I wondered if that ever happens at GC?

We are actually staying in the Anaheim area one more night after our reservations run out and we're trying to decide if we should book a non-refundable night somewhere else (we aren't going to DL/DCA the next day so location isn't crucial) or if we should book something we can cancel in case we get an offer we can't refuse.


----------



## Nonsuch

scrapshappen said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen a bounceback deal in the past couple of weeks?


I have never had an offer, or read about one in this thread.


----------



## Nonsuch

These are the amenities found in a Grand Californian hotel room in September 2012:






The bottles have a flip open top and are labeled "Disney Resorts", previously bottles had a larger screw top and were labeled "Grand Californian" with the hotel logo.

The bottles contain: Sea Marine Revitalizing Shampoo, Sea Salt Hydrating Body Lotion, Refreshing Mouthwash, Sea Marine Collagen Conditioner, Sea Salt Body Wash.

The tube contains Softening Mint Foot Rub, a nice addition 

There are also bars of soap for the sink and shower, but I did not note the type.

Villa Amenities


----------



## Nonsuch

Another thread has noted that new thermostats are being installed, that automatically shut of the air conditioning.
In some cases while guests are still in the room 

I have not encountered one of these thermostats, but a solution was posted:



Sgtfox said:


> Hold the temp down button and the system power button simultaneously. "BP" will display on the screen. The motion sensor requirement is now bypassed for 24 hours. Enjoy!


----------



## vbecky

Anyone know if it makes a difference as far as location towards the main entrance to request a 2 queen room or 2 quenn with trundle bed? thanks


----------



## Nonsuch

vbecky said:


> Anyone know if it makes a difference as far as location towards the main entrance to request a 2 queen room or 2 quenn with trundle bed? thanks


2 queen is the most common room, available in all view types.

2 queen with daybed is the least common room, standard view only.  All 39 daybed rooms are located at the front of the hotel above the main entrance.

Search this thread for the keyword "daybed" for more information.


----------



## vbecky

So if i want to be toward the main entrance of hotel which if I remember correctly is close to the exit to DTD to head to parks I should keep my request for a trundle 2 queen bed? I wonder tho with only being 3 of us if they will end up giving that room to someone with more guests? Thanks


----------



## Nonsuch

vbecky said:


> So if i want to be toward the main entrance of hotel which if I remember correctly is close to the exit to DTD to head to parks I should keep my request for a trundle 2 queen bed? I wonder tho with only being 3 of us if they will end up giving that room to someone with more guests?


There was at least one post, where a reservation for 5 adults received a daybed room without a specific request.

I received a daybed room without a request, but the hotel was not very busy (and it was ready at 7AM ).

You might want to request a room near the lobby elevators


----------



## lucysmom

This is our first ever DL visit and we are staying CL premier view.What is the view like? I am curious about sleeping four people. We will need a pull-out or a day bed. Also, has anyone ever had the holiday room decorating done? I was told they will do your room before you even walk in and that it is magical. Is it? Also, is the breakfast just continental? Is there anything hot? We are so excited, but there is so much to plan. Thank you for this  help.


----------



## lucysmom

Do the WoC fastpasses guarantee you a seat? Isn't it a show? Are they still giving out fastpasses to hotel guests? I am obviously confused. Things at DL are very different from WDW.


----------



## BunnieGene

Hi lucysmom 

We have stayed GCH concierge level several times but have only had a pool or monorail garden view, so can't help you there. The only room types at that level we have had were king with a loveseat/sofa bed or 2 queens...as far as WOC FPs, there is no seating like WDW, just designated areas that you have guaranteed access for viewing. We just went early, brought a beach towel and plopped right down for a good viewing spot . I will add that we have only gotten WOC FPs with a dining experience, either Carthay Circle or Wine Country Trattoria.

The breakfast is really just continental, I guess...but really delicious, IMO...there will be something hot as an appetizer from 5-7 PM.

We've never done a holiday in-room celebration, but have done a birthday one. The room was decorated for my family before they arrived and it was very special.


----------



## Nonsuch

lucysmom said:


> This is our first ever DL visit and we are staying CL premier view.What is the view like? I am curious about sleeping four people. We will need a pull-out or a day bed.


If you NEED a daybed, none exist with premier view 
There are daybed rooms close the the concierge lounge, but unfortunately there is no guarantee you will get one.



lucysmom said:


> Do the WoC fastpasses guarantee you a seat? Isn't it a show? Are they still giving out fastpasses to hotel guests?


Hotel guests are not getting any special treatment for WOC, since it is quite easy to get the passes.  You should consider eating at Carthay Circle to get a Preferred Dining WOC fastpass 

Read this 76 page thread about WOC...
World of Color Superthread
You only need to read the recently updated first post, and the last page or 2


----------



## lucysmom

Wow! Things are so different from WDW. There are no seats for W of C? You just sit on the ground? I guess we will have to skip it. My DH cnnot sit on the ground due to leg condition. Is there handicapped seating for guests with disabilities? If so maybe we can do that. I am overwhelmed with how to organize this trip. I can do WDW blindfolded, but DL is all new to me. We are excited about going for the holiday decorations. Thanks for helping me.


----------



## BunnieGene

You're right, it's very different. We are long time WDW vets as well...it took a visit or 2 to California for me to really appreciate it...and now I prefer it to WDW.

And actually the sitting for WOC is just while you wait...then you get to STAND


----------



## hjgaus

Nonsuch said:


> Hotel guests are not getting any special treatment for WOC, since it is quite easy to get the passes.  *You should consider eating at Carthay Circle to get a Preferred Dining WOC fastpass *
> 
> We just had lunch @ Carthay Circle today & got the fastpasses for WOC (did not ask for them but came with the meal) but where is the special viewing area? We were not planning on seeing the show tonight but if the view is better than the front by the railing then we shall go back tonight just for the show!


----------



## Torgue

What is the fastest way to get to Cars Land on an EEM morning at DCA?


----------



## Nonsuch

hjgaus said:


> We just had lunch @ Carthay Circle today & got the fastpasses for WOC (did not ask for them but came with the meal) but where is the special viewing area? We were not planning on seeing the show tonight but if the view is better than the front by the railing then we shall go back tonight just for the show!


I hope you go to the show.
My favorite Preferred Dining WOC location is one level up from the "boardwalk" along the center curved railing


----------



## Nonsuch

lucysmom said:


> There are no seats for W of C? You just sit on the ground? I guess we will have to skip it. My DH cnnot sit on the ground due to leg condition. Is there handicapped seating for guests with disabilities?


Yes, there are benches for handicap seating.  You still need to get WOC fastpasses earlier in the day.

The handicap benches are all located in the back, but the view is very good.
The VIP benches reserved for corporate guests and VIP tours is also in the same area.


----------



## IUTBAM

I just booked a resort/theme park view room for the GC from Disney by phone with the AAA discount. They emailed me a printed Disney confirmation, but I don't see the room type listed on it... it says "CH P4 / 1"  . Should I call them back? That doesn't look like an abbreviation for resort view, lol.

Also, the last time, we stayed in a standard view room. Any recommendations for a theme park/resort view room? We have a special needs son, so we may be in the room more than usual for downtime, and it'd be nice to have a great view. Do those rooms have daybeds? Our standard room did. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nonsuch

IUTBAM said:


> ...it'd be nice to have a great view. Do those rooms have daybeds? Our standard room did. Thanks for the help!


All daybed rooms are at the front of the hotel and are classified as standard view.


----------



## IUTBAM

Nonsuch said:


> All daybed rooms are at the front of the hotel and are classified as standard view.



That's what I thought I remembered reading back when we stayed in that standard room, but I was hoping I was wrong, lol.


----------



## DmaxHawk

IUTBAM said:


> I just booked a resort/theme park view room for the GC from Disney by phone with the AAA discount. They emailed me a printed Disney confirmation, but I don't see the room type listed on it... it says "CH P4 / 1"  . Should I call them back? That doesn't look like an abbreviation for resort view, lol.
> 
> Also, the last time, we stayed in a standard view room. Any recommendations for a theme park/resort view room? We have a special needs son, so we may be in the room more than usual for downtime, and it'd be nice to have a great view. Do those rooms have daybeds? Our standard room did. Thanks for the help!



It isn't an abbreviation, its more of a code that they use which is difficult to decipher. 

I booked a 1 bedroom suite with a park view back in March and the code for that room was a CH 1F/ 1.


----------



## heartsy77

Sorry if this has already been answered  but Disneyland, The Grand Californian, and DVC are all new to me! 

We are staying GC 2/24- 2/27 and the GC DVC 2-27- 3/2 for our 1st trip to DLR! It says in one of my guide books parking is free for DVC members: is that only when we are actually staying in the DVC unit or is the fee waived when staying at GC as well? ( we are brand new members)confused3

Disneyland is so different from WDW it is so confusing!

TIA
Tami


----------



## Nonsuch

heartsy77 said:


> We are staying GC 2/24- 2/27 and the GC DVC 2-27- 3/2 for our 1st trip to DLR! It says in one of my guide books parking is free for DVC members: is that only when we are actually staying in the DVC unit or is the fee waived when staying at GC as well? ( we are brand new members)confused3


The "free parking" benefit is confusing, and I have not been able to find details about it in my DVC paperwork.

Stays at the VGC which are booked with points (even if the points are rented) include free Self Parking.

Stays at the GCH which are booked with points include free Self Parking, otherwise parking is $15/night.

Sunday 2/24 is Dapper Day.  Although this is an unofficial event, Disney provides an excellent hotel rate (available 2/19 - 3/1).


----------



## LoveKermit

Where is the self-park?  Does GCH have it's own self-park lot or is it in one of the park garages?  We have been confused on this as well.  It probably doesn't matter, but we are staying at the hotel on points (not a villa).


----------



## sechelt

The self park, outdoor lot, is across the street from the main entrance.  We dropped off our luggage at the hotel first and then parked.  It's not that far, considering how much walking we did in the parks.


----------



## LoveKermit

sechelt said:


> The self park, outdoor lot, is across the street from the main entrance.  We dropped off our luggage at the hotel first and then parked.  It's not that far, considering how much walking we did in the parks.



Thank you.  We were having trouble verifying this.  Sounds like what we will do too.


----------



## Chelsea524

We are going to be at the GC in early March.  We have two rooms reserved with 5 people per room.  Standard rooms were booked so we got the woods view.  Did I read somewhere that the only rooms that have the couch/daybed is in the standard view rooms?  We are really wanting connecting rooms but I think the couch would be more of a priority.  One of the rooms it will be 2 adults and 3 small children, so they could end up sharing a queen, or the bunk bed room would work.  The other room is going to be 2 adults and 3 teenage boys, so sharing a bed, or the small bunk beds, would not work.  DH is very set on staying here rather than PPH, which I have read has couches standard in all rooms.  

So, with having a woods view, are we out of luck on getting couches?  If not, what are the chances on getting connecting rooms that sleep 5 without sleeping on the floor?


----------



## Greysword

Parking at the VGC isn't actually "free".  Owners pay for it with their dues, which is likely why staying on points on the hotel side also gains free parking.

The actual lot is across the street from GCH, next to PPH.  Once you drive up to GCH, the gate attendant will give you a parking pass for the window.  You can drop off your luggage, and head across the street.  Just show that attendant the pass, and they will let you in and answer any questions.  Also if you are not sure, just ask the GCH gate attendant, and they will direct you.


----------



## Nonsuch

Chelsea524 said:


> ...So, with having a woods view, are we out of luck on getting couches?  If not, what are the chances on getting connecting rooms that sleep 5 without sleeping on the floor?


Paying extra for a woods/garden/courtyard view might make it more difficult to get a daybed room (which are all classified as standard view).

You might try to call the hotel directly to have your room type downgraded and add a request for a daybed room.

My sister-in-law had a large group last month, and this was my advice based on information in this thread:
1.  Call and request a daybed rooms (one of which was HA)
2.  Make the reservation for 5 adults per room
3.  Check in early

Following my instructions, she received adjacent daybed rooms.  The rooms were not connected, but this might be caused by the layout of the HA room.


----------



## Chelsea524

Nonsuch said:


> Paying extra for a woods/garden/courtyard view might make it more difficult to get a daybed room (which are all classified as standard view).
> 
> You might try to call the hotel directly to have your room type downgraded and add a request for a daybed room.
> 
> My sister-in-law had a large group last month, and this was my advice based on information in this thread:
> 1.  Call and request a daybed rooms (one of which was HA)
> 2.  Make the reservation for 5 adults per room
> 3.  Check in early
> 
> Following my instructions, she received adjacent daybed rooms.  The rooms were not connected, but this might be caused by the layout of the HA room.



That's what I was thinking as far as the view room.  I was hoping to get a standard room to up our chances for a daybed, maybe I can offer to trade someone rooms, they'de get a view at the standard view rate

I will put on the reservation for 5 adults, thanks for the tip.
I will try to call the morning of to check in (that is allowed, right?) since we peobably won't get there until 12-3pm


----------



## vbmom40

does anyone know if there is a child in a crib if we can have 4 adults in a studio villa?


----------



## blackjackdelta

How old is the child in the crib?

Jack


----------



## nunzia

vbmom40 said:


> does anyone know if there is a child in a crib if we can have 4 adults in a studio villa?



You can have a child under 3 in the crib.


----------



## pjtm

Are there any rooms that connect and have bunk beds in at least one of them?


----------



## Nonsuch

pjtm said:


> Are there any rooms that connect and have bunk beds in at least one of them?


I have always had a connecting door to the adjacent room, including rooms with a bunk bed.  I did visit an HA room which did not have a connecting door, due to the modified floorplan.

So while connecting rooms which include a bunk bed do exist, the Grand will not guarantee the bed type or that the rooms will connect


----------



## mmmears

pjtm said:


> Are there any rooms that connect and have bunk beds in at least one of them?



I'm pretty sure we had a bunk bed room that connected to our friends' room (that one had 2 queens).  Was about 5 years ago though, so it's a little hard to remember for certain, but I'm 99% sure.


----------



## carisa81

I just booked my GC room today. Deluxe View. I asked for connecting rooms, one with bunk beds, and one with two queens. They said that should not be a problem. We are arriving early, though, so we have a better chance of getting it.


----------



## RalphMouth

Standard Room - 2 Queens

any chance they are any that face the monorail ?

If so what room numbers and are theses close to elevators and the Grand Hall ?


----------



## Nonsuch

RalphMouth said:


> Standard Room - 2 Queens
> any chance they are any that face the monorail ?
> If so what room numbers and are theses close to elevators and the Grand Hall ?


The monorail passes through 2 wings of the hotel and the Brisa Courtyard.  Most of the rooms classified as courtyard/garden will have a view of the monorail.  The standard view rooms at the front of the hotel in the x1xx wing will have a view of the monorail as it moves away from the hotel.  These rooms are close to the elevators off the Grand Hall.

The x1xx rooms are in the background of this picture on the left:


----------



## MousekeMom

Hi everyone,
My family and I are heading out to CA (from CT) in June.  I think our first day at DLR will be June 26th.   We are very fortunate, because our dream Disneyland vacation included a stay at the GCH.  Well, as it turns out, my husband is doing some work for my brother, and my mom said she wants him to have a vacation while he's out there, and is planning to book us at the GCH while we are there!   I have the best mom ever!   Anyway, I have no control over what she books, but I'm expecting her to book standard rooms (not complaining, I'm thrilled with whatever she decides)  but I'm wondering if there are any standard rooms that have partial views of the theme parks?  Or are there any good views of anything from these rooms?  Should I ask for a room that's on a higher floor?  Thanks for any help.  I grew up in CA, and went to Disneyland all the time when I was there, but have never stayed in the hotels.


----------



## JBHinkle55

Looking at booking the GC for our next trip, but struggling with the views.  We are looking at either a Premium DTD View or a Deluxe Partial View (which the description says overlooks DTD).  I was just wondering if anyone had more information about the Deluxe Partial View.  Does anyone know what corresponding room numbers go with this type of room and what floors of the hotel this is for?

Also, any chance anyone has some pics of what the view is like from outside of the Deluxe Partial View into DTD?

We've done the Premium DTD view before, but with the price difference now I'd like to do the Deluxe Partial View instead, as along as we're not looking at just a wall of tree branches.

Thanks!


----------



## Lyn-CA

Nonsuch said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by heartsy77
> 
> We are staying GC 2/24- 2/27 and the GC DVC 2-27- 3/2 for our 1st trip to DLR! It says in one of my guide books parking is free for DVC members: is that only when we are actually staying in the DVC unit or is the fee waived when staying at GC as well? ( we are brand new members) confused3
> 
> The "free parking" benefit is confusing, and I have not been able to find details about it in my DVC paperwork.
> 
> Stays at the VGC which are booked with points (even if the points are rented) include free Self Parking.
> 
> Stays at the GCH which are booked with points include free Self Parking, otherwise parking is $15/night.
> 
> Sunday 2/24 is Dapper Day. Although this is an unofficial event, Disney provides an excellent hotel rate (available 2/19 - 3/1).
> 
> IMAGE#1






_Posted  from  Disboards.com App for  Android_


----------



## SGDisneyFam

JBHinkle55 said:


> Looking at booking the GC for our next trip, but struggling with the views.  We are looking at either a Premium DTD View or a Deluxe Partial View (which the description says overlooks DTD).  I was just wondering if anyone had more information about the Deluxe Partial View.  Does anyone know what corresponding room numbers go with this type of room and what floors of the hotel this is for?
> 
> Also, any chance anyone has some pics of what the view is like from outside of the Deluxe Partial View into DTD?
> 
> We've done the Premium DTD view before, but with the price difference now I'd like to do the Deluxe Partial View instead, as along as we're not looking at just a wall of tree branches.
> 
> Thanks!



Everytime we've booked the partial DTD View, we end up in the 400 wing overlooking where the trams drop off and pick up .. facing DL.  You can see the fireworks from the rooms.


----------



## JBHinkle55

SGDisneyFam said:


> Everytime we've booked the partial DTD View, we end up in the 400 wing overlooking where the trams drop off and pick up .. facing DL.  You can see the fireworks from the rooms.



Perfect, thanks!


----------



## carisa81

We just booked premium view rooms at the GC. Which wing should we request? I really enjoy the GRR and the big Mickey Wheel. Any suggestions?


----------



## mmmears

When we went to WDW last summer, they were in the process of changing all the toiletries in the hotels.  Does anyone know what they are using now at the GCH?  Is it the "old" green H20 spa line like before, or something new and different?


----------



## Nonsuch

mmmears said:


> ...Is it the "old" green H20 spa line like before, or something new and different?


More of less the same, except the Grand Californian logos have been replaced by generic Disney Resorts logos.

Hotel Amenities from September 2012.

I don't recall seeing the Foot Rub recently.


----------



## mmmears

Nonsuch said:


> More of less the same, except the Grand Californian logos have been replaced by generic Disney Resorts logos.
> 
> Hotel Amenities from September 2012.
> 
> I don't recall seeing the Foot Rub recently.



Thanks for the info -- it looks like it's the same old stuff (no complaints there) in the newly designed bottles.  Good to know!


----------



## hjgaus

I did not see foot cream, tooth brush, mouth wash or a sewing kit in the villas at any time when recently visiting the last 2 months. I will be in there March 30 - April 2 & see if those items will be included. OR is it just for hotel /suite guests?


----------



## Nonsuch

hjgaus said:


> I did not see foot cream, tooth brush, mouth wash or a sewing kit in the villas at any time when recently visiting the last 2 months. I will be in there March 30 - April 2 & see if those items will be included. OR is it just for hotel /suite guests?


The picture I linked was from a hotel room in September 2012.  It was a concierge room, but the amenities are likely the same for all rooms.  That was the only time foot cream was provided, never before or since.

Villas have slightly different amenities.

Toothbrushes seem to be randomly provided, for both hotel rooms and villas.


----------



## hjgaus

Nonsuch said:


> The picture I linked was from a hotel room in September 2012.  It was a concierge room, but the amenities are likely the same for all rooms.  That was the only time foot cream was provided, never before or since.
> 
> Villas have slightly different amenities.
> 
> Toothbrushes seem to be randomly provided, for both hotel rooms and villas.



Very interesting!   Thanks nonsuch!


----------



## mmmears

It's been my experience that the peppermint foot cream and a few of the other amenities are offered club level only (at both the GCH and the GF at WDW).  YMMV


----------



## Nonsuch

mmmears said:


> It's been my experience that the peppermint foot cream and a few of the other amenities are offered club level only (at both the GCH and the GF at WDW).  YMMV


That makes sense.  I don't use most of the products, but the foot cream can be soothing after stomping around all day


----------



## WestCoastMama

One of the benefits of booking a room on the concierge level:
"Staff available prior to and during your visit for reservations and vacation planning"

Has anyone had experience using the concierge services before their trip for making reservations? Wondering if its different than calling general guest services.


----------



## lucysmom

We went just before Christmas last year. All of our planning was done via the Disney trip office. The concierge did not do any planning for us. However, I wondered if, because we were staying concierge, they gave us everything we asked for when we needed it. We managed to get all of our character meals, holiday tour tickets, and fantasmic package tickets right when we wanted them. We did not even have to call on the specific days. The travel planner took our list of desired events, and called us when they booked them. It was super!


----------



## WestCoastMama

lucysmom said:


> We went just before Christmas last year. All of our planning was done via the Disney trip office. The concierge did not do any planning for us. However, I wondered if, because we were staying concierge, they gave us everything we asked for when we needed it. We managed to get all of our character meals, holiday tour tickets, and fantasmic package tickets right when we wanted them. We did not even have to call on the specific days. The travel planner took our list of desired events, and called us when they booked them. It was super!



Thank you for the feedback! I'll give them a call.


----------



## mmmears

I don't want to start a whole debate about pool hopping, but I'm wondering what the pools are like at GCH now that DCA has higher attendance?  On our last trip there, we were dismayed by how crowded the pool areas were (especially since we could tell that many of the people around us were not staying at the GCH, since they were talking about how easy it was to just spend the afternoon there when they went to DCA).  Is it still a problem, or is it harder to get in there?  (the gate access wasn't doing much to prevent it).


----------



## Nonsuch

mmmears said:


> ...On our last trip there, we were dismayed by how crowded the pool areas were (especially since we could tell that many of the people around us were not staying at the GCH, since they were talking about how easy it was to just spend the afternoon there when they went to DCA).


GCH guests need to complain to guest services (or even ask to speak to the hotel manager).

I have had a CM ask to see my room key while I was taking photos in the pool area (it was early in the morning and the pools were empty).

Related to the pools:  These lifts were recently installed on all the pools and spas.


----------



## LoveKermit

We will be in SoCal for a week.  We could not get a villa at the 7 month mark so are staying in a GCH room.  Does anyone have experience using the laundry area in the hotel?  Is it convenient?  Do they work okay?

This will change how I pack.  I may only do one load of whites if it is sketchy or small or takes a long time (or maybe go offsite).  Or if it's just fine, I will do all the clothes and take less.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lucysmom

I was disappointed in the GCH pool system. After Stormalong Bay at WDW, the GCH pools seemed small and uninteresting. Now, we were there in December, and frankly, it was too cold for more than one trip down the slide. (We headed straight to the hot tub after that!) But, I could see that in warmer weather, the pools would get overcrowded for the size of the hotel. People would need to hover for even the possibility of snagging a chair! Therefore, they really should check hotel keys and issue wristbands to hotel guests to keep the availability for pool and chair use for guests of the hotel. Pool hopping is not allowed, but that has never stopped anyone. If no one is going to enforce the rule, people will take advantage, unfortunately.


----------



## tchrrx

Just back from a 5 night stay at GC.  I liked it, but....

Why on earth does such a nice resort have such cheap, awful toilet paper?


----------



## XMom

tchrrx said:


> Just back from a 5 night stay at GC.  I liked it, but....
> 
> Why on earth does such a nice resort have such cheap, awful toilet paper?



We thought we were the only ones who think like that! We don't ever go on vacation without bringing our Charmin along!


----------



## tchrrx

XMom said:


> We thought we were the only ones who think like that! We don't ever go on vacation without bringing our Charmin along!



I don't think I've ever stayed anywhere with such awful toilet paper.  I'm packing my own t.p. next time.  I'm sure my backside will thank me!  lol


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

LoveKermit said:


> We will be in SoCal for a week.  We could not get a villa at the 7 month mark so are staying in a GCH room.  Does anyone have experience using the laundry area in the hotel?  Is it convenient?  Do they work okay?
> 
> This will change how I pack.  I may only do one load of whites if it is sketchy or small or takes a long time (or maybe go offsite).  Or if it's just fine, I will do all the clothes and take less.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



When we stayed at GCH in 2011 I used the laundry facilities.  I recall there being two laundry rooms in different areas of the hotel.  I used the one near the Villas.  It was clean and had about 3 or 4 washing machines and the same amount of dryers.  The only problem I recall having at the time was the change/token machine was not working.  I did my washing late at night when the rest of my family were sleeping, (and I was wide awake due to jetlag!) so I took a book enjoyed the peace & quiet!


----------



## Nonsuch

LoveKermit said:


> ...Does anyone have experience using the laundry area in the hotel?  Is it convenient?  Do they work okay?


I have no experience actually using the guest laundry, but have some information to share 


LoveKermit said:


> ...I may only do one load of whites if it is sketchy or small or takes a long time (or maybe go offsite).


I don't know what you consider "sketchy", but the the large main laundry feels rather isolated.  The machines and rooms seem well maintained.


The main laundry is located on the second floor near the elevators located between Storytellers and Napa Rose.  These elevators are the only access, since the second floor in this area does not directly connect to other areas of the hotel.  A hotel key is required for access.  There are 6 washers and 12 dryers.  There is also a counter for folding and a table and chairs, but it would be much more pleasant to wait elsewhere.





The second laundry is located on the first floor and was added during the VGC expansion for use by guests in studio villas, but it is open to all GCH guests.  It's actually open to anyone, although the door has a keycard lock it is generally unlocked.  This area of the hotel is relatively quiet and even the ice/vending rooms are unlocked.  There are 2 washers and 4 dryers.





Directly across the hall are double doors to the BBQ area for the VGC.  A nice place to wait, the screams from Goofys Sky School make it feel like you're inside the park


----------



## hjgaus

Nonsuch,
I have never seen the laundry area & didn't know one of them would be by the BBQ -which WE WILL BE USING FOR STEAK DINNER ON SUNDAY! LOL!!! I just hope it's not raining at the time! Love the fact that we can totally count on you with all the ins n outs of our home away from home!! Thanks for keeping us so well informed!! You're the bomb!


----------



## lucysmom

Oh my goodness! I totally agree about the toilet paper! I can't figure out how they think they are saving money with one-ply paper. You just use more. I can't figure out the shower heads that dribble out the water either. I just have to stand in there longer. Sheesh!


----------



## franandaj

XMom said:


> We thought we were the only ones who think like that! We don't ever go on vacation without bringing our Charmin along!



I think it's Disney in general because I bought Cottonelle when we were staying at WDW and put it in my OL.    Unfortunately my DP steals all the TP when we stay there.  Thinks its part of our dues!


----------



## LoveKermit

Thank you for the laundry room pictures.  That does not look sketchy.  You should see where I had to laundry in Strasbourg, France, and I survived that.  I like knowing I can do all the laundry at once so I think that is what I will do.  I will probably just take a roll of quarters along.


----------



## Nonsuch

LoveKermit said:


> ...I will probably just take a roll of quarters along.


The machines use tokens.


----------



## lana772

Nonsuch said:
			
		

> The machines use tokens.



...and there is a token machine in the laundry room that takes dollars.  

Lana


----------



## hitodis2016

Hi all, this is my first post but have to admit that I read the boards regularly and got some great info and tips from all of you!  I just returned from a stay at the GCH and used the main laundry facilities twice.  Very clean and well maintained.  The token machine takes bills, and the cost is $1 per token.  The washers are 2 tokens per load and the cycle takes about 40 minutes, and the dryers are also 2 tokens per load and the cycle takes about 45 minutes. There is also a detergent/dryer sheet dispenser and I think they are 1 token per product.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Lucille1963

On the "Sketchy" issue....
We've used the laundry room in the DVC wing and didn't think it was "sketchy" at all.  Unfortunately, we did stumble upon something on our trip this past January that was.  

Shortly after checking in to our DVC Villa (4 or 5pm?), I took my 5 yo son up to the balcony to get a look at PP.  Walking by the room with the ice machines, he asked what they were so I opened the door (no key card).  Lying on the floor was a used prophylactic.  We hurried out.    I alerted a CM at the Guest Services desk (who looked pretty horrified) and I have no doubt it was promptly removed.  
It was, however, a good reminder that the building is open to anyone, and those areas are open to anyone, and they don't seem to have surveillance.  

As a kid, I remember my cousins and sister fighting over who got to go fill the ice bucket.  After this, it probably won't be the same with my kid.  

Everything else on our 8 night stay was beyond wonderful.  This was such an odd occurrence that I don't think I've told anyone about it until now.  The use of the word "sketchy" just jogged the memory.


----------



## LoveKermit

Thank you for the help on the laundry and on the PP...... eewwwwwww......


----------



## Lynzer Torte

We just reserved our room for May 9-14 but all they had available was Standard View. I'm really bummed because we really want Premium Theme Park View like we've had twice in the past. The CM told us to call back to see if there are any cancellations so we can upgrade.

Has anyone successfully done this?  I'm thinking I'd rather stay @ DLH Upper Pool View for the same price.


----------



## kailuagirl

Im pretty sure the laundry room on the 2nd for., the main one has a hidden surveliance system.  Maybe 2 years ago, can't remember if it was our last visit or the year before, I went to do our Laundry, it was late, parks were closed and the security guard was in there on top of the washers in a ceiling vent.  I assumed it was something to do with security??  I didn't mind though, late at night when it's just me in there, its kinda nice to know someone is watching out for you.  

The room has always been clean and a joy to have available.  Love that we can pack less stuff and have more room to bring home Disney treasures . And I love that it was a locked key card access door.


----------



## dec2009mama

If I am looking for a room on a high floor not facing DTD which one should I book out of my three options below?

Standard View Room 
Woods/Garden/Courtyard View 
Deluxe Partial View

Never stayed at DGC before and its a toss up between DGC or DLH (upper level resort view)


----------



## Nonsuch

dec2009mama said:


> If I am looking for a room on a high floor not facing DTD which one should I book out of my three options below?
> 
> Standard View Room
> Woods/Garden/Courtyard View
> Deluxe Partial View



Standard or Woods/Garden/Courtyard will not look at DTD.
Deluxe Partial is so ambiguous, it could look anywhere.


----------



## DoughR

dec2009mama said:


> If I am looking for a room on a high floor not facing DTD which one should I book out of my three options below?
> 
> Standard View Room
> Woods/Garden/Courtyard View
> Deluxe Partial View
> 
> Never stayed at DGC before and its a toss up between DGC or DLH (upper level resort view)



Deluxe Partial is in the areas facing DTD where you can't see directly below because of the shops built underneath floor 3 of the north wing. If you want a 5th floor view you'll have to request one from a standard or courtyard view and hope that you get it. I think gardens/woods refers to rooms facing the park but with the trees in the way so you can't request a higher floor since that's basically a premium park view.


----------



## cohoman

Last week was our 3rd time staying at the GCH, and here are a few comments:


We have a family of 5 and reserved a standard room, but the hotel could not guarantee us beds for 5 people. They best they could guarantee was two queen beds and the floor with "mats" and pillows. Luckily, when we checked in we got a room with 2 beds and a daybed for my 9 year-old son which worked out good, but it was a shame they couldn't reserve is this room ahead of time for our piece of mind.
On our last day we wanted to use the pool but checkout time from our room was 11 am, so we couldn't shower before changing our clothes and leaving the hotel for the airport. Luckily, there is a shower in the restrooms adjacent to the pools on the South end (there's also outside showers there too).
The WiFi was working more reasonably for us in our hotel room and in the lobby (compared to our last visit where the hotel had so many overlapping WiFi Routers the connection was unusable). WiFi was free, which was nice.
There is a small video game arcade room near the Guest Services Desk in the Hotel. A nice distraction for young kids.
There's a good workout room available at the hotel, with several treadmills and universal weight machines.
There is an Alamo Car Rental office on-site in Downtown Disney (just behind Earl of Sandwich) where you can rent a car for a day at a rate of $37. Very convenient if you want to take a day and drive to Huntington Beach or Newport Beach. The cars are parked in the self-parking lot across from GCH.
The Whitewater Cafe is located at the hotel and offers good meals for breakfast, lunch, and dinner (hamburgers are great!). They also have a small assortment of grocery items.
For hotel guests, you can use your "Magic Morning Hour" to get into the hotel 1-hour early. If you use this option (which I recommend), don't use the private entrance to DCA from the hotel. The lines are too crowded. It's better to actually walk to the main gate of DCA and go through the Magic Hours entrance (far East side). Much faster.
If you need a cab ride to the airport, get a flat-rate voucher from Guest Services (or any bellhop). A ride from the hotel to SNA airport is $35 (cash only).


----------



## mmmears

Just returned from a few nights at the GCH... My thoughts...

-- Lobby was just as lovely as I remembered

-- The pool area was nice and relaxing

-- We upgraded (paid for it) to a CL room at the last minute

-- CL food was great. CM who checked us in was just not nice and very un-Disney (wish I could remember her name...).  But the others up there were helpful.

-- The lounge that first night was a disaster.  Too many people.  Babies crying, kids running around.  Parents not parenting.  Thought we had made a HUGE mistake upgrading.  It was fine every day after that (but it was just horrible that first night).  And we've been staying CL at WDW and DL off and on for the last 15 years (with our DD)... I've never seen such a mess. 

-- We had thought about trying out the DLH but every time we had to go back to our room we were SOOOOOO glad we stayed at the GCH.  The location just can't be beat.

-- We used the GCH entrance to DCA and still got to RSR at the beginning.

-- The toiletries were the same as before but in the new, smaller but more squeezable bottles they started using at WDW last summer.  We asked for an extra shampoo (long hair) and were given lots of extras.  

-- Mousekeeping and turndown service were great.


----------



## ahsquared

mmmears said:
			
		

> Just returned from a few nights at the GCH... My thoughts...
> 
> -- Lobby was just as lovely as I remembered
> 
> -- The pool area was nice and relaxing
> 
> -- We upgraded (paid for it) to a CL room at the last minute
> 
> -- CL food was great. CM who checked us in was just not nice and very un-Disney (wish I could remember her name...).  But the others up there were helpful.
> 
> -- The lounge that first night was a disaster.  Too many people.  Babies crying, kids running around.  Parents not parenting.  Thought we had made a HUGE mistake upgrading.  It was fine every day after that (but it was just horrible that first night).  And we've been staying CL at WDW and DL off and on for the last 15 years (with our DD)... I've never seen such a mess.
> 
> -- We had thought about trying out the DLH but every time we had to go back to our room we were SOOOOOO glad we stayed at the GCH.  The location just can't be beat.
> 
> -- We used the GCH entrance to DCA and still got to RSR at the beginning.
> 
> -- The toiletries were the same as before but in the new, smaller but more squeezable bottles they started using at WDW last summer.  We asked for an extra shampoo (long hair) and were given lots of extras.
> 
> -- Mousekeeping and turndown service were great.



Did they have a rope drop in the park from the gc entrance or did they wait to let people in until after the park opened?


----------



## uncw89

mmmears said:


> Just returned from a few nights at the GCH... My thoughts...
> 
> -- Lobby was just as lovely as I remembered
> 
> -- The pool area was nice and relaxing
> 
> -- We upgraded (paid for it) to a CL room at the last minute
> 
> -- CL food was great. CM who checked us in was just not nice and very un-Disney (wish I could remember her name...).  But the others up there were helpful.
> 
> -- The lounge that first night was a disaster.  Too many people.  Babies crying, kids running around.  Parents not parenting.  Thought we had made a HUGE mistake upgrading.  It was fine every day after that (but it was just horrible that first night).  And we've been staying CL at WDW and DL off and on for the last 15 years (with our DD)... I've never seen such a mess.
> 
> -- We had thought about trying out the DLH but every time we had to go back to our room we were SOOOOOO glad we stayed at the GCH.  The location just can't be beat.
> 
> -- We used the GCH entrance to DCA and still got to RSR at the beginning.
> 
> -- The toiletries were the same as before but in the new, smaller but more squeezable bottles they started using at WDW layst summer.  We asked for an extra shampoo (long hair) and were given lots of extras.
> 
> -- Mousekeeping and turndown service were great.



Did you upgrade when you got there or before you arrived? If you don't mind me asking,how much was it to upgrade?  Thanks!!!


----------



## RalphMouth

mmmears said:


> Just returned from a few nights at the GCH... My thoughts...
> 
> -- Lobby was just as lovely as I remembered
> 
> -- The pool area was nice and relaxing
> 
> -- We upgraded (paid for it) to a CL room at the last minute
> 
> -- CL food was great. CM who checked us in was just not nice and very un-Disney (wish I could remember her name...).  But the others up there were helpful.
> 
> -- The lounge that first night was a disaster.  Too many people.  Babies crying, kids running around.  Parents not parenting.  Thought we had made a HUGE mistake upgrading.  It was fine every day after that (but it was just horrible that first night).  And we've been staying CL at WDW and DL off and on for the last 15 years (with our DD)... I've never seen such a mess.
> 
> -- We had thought about trying out the DLH but every time we had to go back to our room we were SOOOOOO glad we stayed at the GCH.  The location just can't be beat.
> 
> -- We used the GCH entrance to DCA and still got to RSR at the beginning.
> 
> -- The toiletries were the same as before but in the new, smaller but more squeezable bottles they started using at WDW last summer.  We asked for an extra shampoo (long hair) and were given lots of extras.
> 
> -- Mousekeeping and turndown service were great.



sure sounds like you didn't regret not trying the DLH....
I still have my GCH reservation and am 70% sure I'm keeping it but am
still thinking my 4 yr old DD will like the DLH better but the GCH location has been the #1 reason I haven't changed- 
what kind of view did you end up having ?  can you have a standard view room but pay extra for concierge service ?


----------



## mmmears

ahsquared said:


> Did they have a rope drop in the park from the gc entrance or did they wait to let people in until after the park opened?



They let us in a bit early so that we got to the Carsland rope drop at about the same time as the front people from the main gates.  It was just easier and more convenient for us to use the hotel entrance, since it's shady and there were benches to sit on.



uncw89 said:


> Did you upgrade when you got there or before you arrived? If you don't mind me asking,how much was it to upgrade?  Thanks!!!



We upgraded on checkin.  I asked if anything was available (and said that I would pay for it -- can't stand it when people ask for free upgrades).  I was told yes and that it was $150 plus tax.  Pricey, but it was really convenient.  



RalphMouth said:


> sure sounds like you didn't regret not trying the DLH....
> I still have my GCH reservation and am 70% sure I'm keeping it but am
> still thinking my 4 yr old DD will like the DLH better but the GCH location has been the #1 reason I haven't changed-
> what kind of view did you end up having ?  can you have a standard view room but pay extra for concierge service ?



We really didn't regret it, but someday we may try it out.  This was a really short trip for us.  Every time we walked back and forth we were happy with our choice.  My DD grew up going to the GCH so she actually prefers it anyway.  Plus I really like the pool area there.  I booked a courtyard/woods view room and I kept that view but was up on the 6th floor with concierge.  I believe they said that there were standard views available.  Neither was available online when I checked (just park view CL).


----------



## uncw89

Was that per night? How many nights were you there? We are currently booked in a std for here nights. Thanks!!!


----------



## mmmears

uncw89 said:


> Was that per night? How many nights were you there? We are currently booked in a std for here nights. Thanks!!!



It was per night.  We were only there for 3 nights so I went for it.


----------



## WestCoastMama

On another thread it said some of the pools were closed. Anyone experience this recently? We're headed there this Saturday.


----------



## mmmears

WestCoastMama said:


> On another thread it said some of the pools were closed. Anyone experience this recently? We're headed there this Saturday.



The smaller pool (the one that they built when they added on the DVC) was closed, as was the tiny kiddie pool in the middle.  

The big pool in the front and the one with the slide were open this past week.


----------



## WestCoastMama

mmmears said:


> The smaller pool (the one that they built when they added on the DVC) was closed, as was the tiny kiddie pool in the middle.
> 
> The big pool in the front and the one with the slide were open this past week.



Thank you for the info!


----------



## ahsquared

mmmears said:
			
		

> They let us in a bit early so that we got to the Carsland rope drop at about the same time as the front people from the main gates.  It was just easier and more convenient for us to use the hotel entrance, since it's shady and there were benches to sit on.
> 
> We upgraded on checkin.  I asked if anything was available (and said that I would pay for it -- can't stand it when people ask for free upgrades).  I was told yes and that it was $150 plus tax.  Pricey, but it was really convenient.
> 
> We really didn't regret it, but someday we may try it out.  This was a really short trip for us.  Every time we walked back and forth we were happy with our choice.  My DD grew up going to the GCH so she actually prefers it anyway.  Plus I really like the pool area there.  I booked a courtyard/woods view room and I kept that view but was up on the 6th floor with concierge.  I believe they said that there were standard views available.  Neither was available online when I checked (just park view CL).



Thanks!


----------



## hurleysweety

Just booked the GCH for three nights to celebrate our Five Year Anniversary! We stayed for one night on our one year anniversary in 2009 and were upgraded to a corner suite overlooking the pool and DCA. We stayed a couple nights again later in 2009, but I was sick. 

Just got APs again and we are ready for a great year ahead with them! Such great, great memories and we are so excited to return. 

Does anyone know where I could find a list of the activities that are offered to hotel guests, like the yoga/pilates class or the early morning walk around DCA?


----------



## Cinderpamela

hurleysweety said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I could find a list of the activities that are offered to hotel guests, like the yoga/pilates class or the early morning walk around DCA?


The Grand Californian Super thread front page (page 1) has the info about activities and such, check it out:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2396588&highlight=grand+californian

you should be able to find a schedule under the misc. tab


----------



## hurleysweety

Cinderpamela said:


> The Grand Californian Super thread front page (page 1) has the info about activities and such, check it out:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2396588&highlight=grand+californian
> 
> you should be able to find a schedule under the misc. tab



Oh I must have missed that link. Thanks so much!


----------



## gerilyne

My husband and I have booked our first visit where we are staying at the Grand Californian Hotel. We booked a premium view and I am wondering what the chances are of getting one with the king bed?  It is just the two of us so we wouldn't need 2 queens or the bunk beds. 

Are the king rooms located in a certain part of the hotel?

90 days and counting....


----------



## Nonsuch

gerilyne said:


> Are the king rooms located in a certain part of the hotel?


King beds are spread throughout the hotel and are available for all view types, but it is a rare room type.  I always request a king bed, but have usually been unsuccessful.


----------



## ParkHopper1

I would call and have them put a "note" on your reservation. I know that I have arrived more then once and been assigned a King when i requested and needed double queens and had to fight to get out of the King. I would suspect that the doubles are a higher demand.

The fact that they can not guarantee room types...or at least number of beds is absolutely ABSURD and has caused me to stay off site more then once as I have been on trips with friends that I am willing to share a room with..but not a BED!...and they would not guarantee double beds.


----------



## twinspirit

What times do the pools typically open/close? And do they have food/beverage services? And...are there plenty of loungers or is there a urgency to claim one?


----------



## Nonsuch

twinspirit said:


> What times do the pools typically open/close?


Oddly, the hours are not listed on any paperwork from a recent visit 



twinspirit said:


> ...are there plenty of loungers or is there a urgency to claim one?


I don't use the pool, but had a room overlooking the pools in May.  It was surprising to see how busy the pools were, even though the parks were not too busy and it was not very hot.  During the summer, it would be a good idea to "claim" a lounger early.

May 19 at 4PM:  (rental cabanas are the square "tents" on the left)


----------



## Disneyland1084

twinspirit said:


> What times do the pools typically open/close? And do they have food/beverage services? And...are there plenty of loungers or is there a urgency to claim one?



During my stays at the Grand Californian, I remember the pools closing at 10 pm. I *think* they open at 8 am.


----------



## Mabel67

Hi!  I am planning one night on a Thursday mid-September.  I would like to check in asap so that we may make the EMH that day.  I understand that our room will not likely be ready that early, but that I may still get the key to access the park for EMH.  Is this correct?

Also, how busy is the check-in desk that early in the morning?  For example, if the park opens at 9am, EMH is at 8am, what time should I plan on being at the check-in desk to then get in line about 30 minutes before park opening? If park opens an hour earlier, would the same general time rules apply, or would it likely be less busy the hour earlier?

I know that front desks can be quite busy in the morning, and I don't want to lose the EMH by standing in line at the hotel! 

So, when staying one night, I can use EMH for two mornings if I get there early enough the day of check-in, correct?

Is parking still $15/night?

Finally, what time is check-out?

Thanks!


----------



## babyatlas

Mabel67 said:


> Hi!  I am planning one night on a Thursday mid-September.  I would like to check in asap so that we may make the EMH that day.  I understand that our room will not likely be ready that early, but that I may still get the key to access the park for EMH.  Is this correct?
> 
> Also, how busy is the check-in desk that early in the morning?  For example, if the park opens at 9am, EMH is at 8am, what time should I plan on being at the check-in desk to then get in line about 30 minutes before park opening? If park opens an hour earlier, would the same general time rules apply, or would it likely be less busy the hour earlier?
> 
> I know that front desks can be quite busy in the morning, and I don't want to lose the EMH by standing in line at the hotel!
> 
> So, when staying one night, I can use EMH for two mornings if I get there early enough the day of check-in, correct?
> 
> Is parking still $15/night?
> 
> Finally, what time is check-out?
> 
> Thanks!



yes you can access the park with the EMH both days - the day you arrive and the day you depart.  we did this a couple of months ago.  our EMH was at 8am.  i was in line by 7 but wish i had been in line at 6:30.  check-in took FOREVER.  there were only two people working check-in and each person/group took about 20 minutes.  we didn't get to go into the park until 8:30 which means we missed about 1/2 of our EMH.  parking was $15 per night in may.  check-out, if memory serves, was at 11am but we were granted a late check-out of 1 without a problem.  ENJOY!


----------



## Mabel67

babyatlas said:


> yes you can access the park with the EMH both days - the day you arrive and the day you depart.  we did this a couple of months ago.  our EMH was at 8am.  i was in line by 7 but wish i had been in line at 6:30.  check-in took FOREVER.  there were only two people working check-in and each person/group took about 20 minutes.  we didn't get to go into the park until 8:30 which means we missed about 1/2 of our EMH.  parking was $15 per night in may.  check-out, if memory serves, was at 11am but we were granted a late check-out of 1 without a problem.  ENJOY!



Thank you so much for the information!  I will definitely get there early early!


----------



## lucysmom

I am thinking that a woods view room would be perfect for our Christmas holiday. Does anyone have any photos? On another thread, someone posted their shot. It was of the tree area around Grizzly. It was practically the same view we had with our premium theme park view last year.


----------



## babyatlas

lucysmom said:


> I am thinking that a woods view room would be perfect for our Christmas holiday. Does anyone have any photos? On another thread, someone posted their shot. It was of the tree area around Grizzly. It was practically the same view we had with our premium theme park view last year.



while i don't have any photos we have LOVED our woods view.  we have stayed twice and had this view both times.  it's quiet and sitting on the balcony in the morning or evening is just peaceful.  you can hear some of the distant noises from the park or downtown disney but it's great after the sensory overload all day.


----------



## Nonsuch

Posted in the DIS news today:
Defect found in Disney's guest room refrigerators

This could be the result of the small fire reported in a thread last month (post #6).


----------



## Nonsuch

Mabel67 said:


> ...I will definitely get there early early!


We often check in at 6:30AM and there is seldom a wait.  Sunday is the busiest day, generally half the rooms "turn over".  A Thursday in September should be relatively quiet.

Arriving early also avoids LA traffic.  We live in Northern California, but usually visit relatives in Sherman Oaks the night before checking in.  From there, we must be on the road by 6:00AM to avoid traffic.

Note about self parking:  Leave your car in front of the hotel while checking in, then move it to the self park lot across the street.  Your room key is needed to access the dedicated Grand Californian lot.  Your $15 parking fee covers both the check in and check out days


----------



## Mabel67

Nonsuch said:


> We often check in at 6:30AM and there is seldom a wait.  Sunday is the busiest day, generally half the rooms "turn over".  A Thursday in September should be relatively quiet.
> 
> Arriving early also avoids LA traffic.  We live in Northern California, but usually visit relatives in Sherman Oaks the night before checking in.  From there, we must be on the road by 6:00AM to avoid traffic.
> 
> Note about self parking:  Leave your car in front of the hotel while checking in, then move it to the self park lot across the street.  Your room key is needed to access the dedicated Grand Californian lot.  Your $15 parking fee covers both the check in and check out days



Thank you so much for the info, especially about the parking!


----------



## TuffyCatt

In regards to the news about the refrigerators:

The news post I read about this said that DVC rooms would not be affected - however, wondering if anyone knows if this includes Studio DVC rooms, since I know they have a smaller fridge (not full size).  Just wondering how the fridge in the DVC studios compares to the ones in the non-DVC standard rooms.  We'll be checking into a DVC studio at the Grand Californian in a little over a week.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## eemaxx

We will be staying at the GC in August while my husband attends a conference at the Anaheim Convention Center. We will have a rental car but would rather not pay the convention center parking fee each day  ($12-15) since we will already be paying the $15 GC parking fee. Google maps says its only a half mile to walk from GC to the convention center but is that practical? In other words, are there sidewalks? I've tried zooming in on the satellite view and it seems as if there are sidewalks but it is difficult to tell for sure. Any insight is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## disneyfm4

eemaxx said:


> We will be staying at the GC in August while my husband attends a conference at the Anaheim Convention Center. We will have a rental car but would rather not pay the convention center parking fee each day  ($12-15) since we will already be paying the $15 GC parking fee. Google maps says its only a half mile to walk from GC to the convention center but is that practical? In other words, are there sidewalks? I've tried zooming in on the satellite view and it seems as if there are sidewalks but it is difficult to tell for sure. Any insight is greatly appreciated. Thanks!



Yes!  Had to make the walk myself just last week!  Its not a short walk, but definitely doable. If one day you don't feel like walking, you could also just grab a cab.  They are all over the place at the DLR and convention center right now.  Cost $10 one way, but I was in a hurry to get back to the hotel and didn't feel like walking!


----------



## XMom

TuffyCatt said:


> In regards to the news about the refrigerators:
> 
> The news post I read about this said that DVC rooms would not be affected - however, wondering if anyone knows if this includes Studio DVC rooms, since I know they have a smaller fridge (not full size).  Just wondering how the fridge in the DVC studios compares to the ones in the non-DVC standard rooms.  We'll be checking into a DVC studio at the Grand Californian in a little over a week.
> 
> Thanks for any input!



It seems to say that no DVC rooms will be affected because the fridges are bigger. I think they are a bit taller and have a freezer where the hotel room fridges do not have the freezer portion and are a bit shorter.


----------



## bcla

The one thing that bugged me when we took the tram from the Mickey and Friends garage was that I kept on hearing the message that the Grand Californian was inspired by the Arts and Crafts movement. I guess they do use wood-like shingles on the vertical exteriors and the logo is sort of craftsman style (reminds me of the Chez Panisse logo), but it seems far more like "National Park Service rustic" than arts and crafts - especially with the copious use of stone.

It reminds me a lot of grand lodging like the Ahwahnee Hotel, Timberline Lodge (similar style even if not necessarily in a national park), and Crater Lake Lodge.  Being in the lobby reminded me a lot of being at the Ahwahnee as well as Old Faithful Inn.


----------



## ArchOwl

bcla said:


> The one thing that bugged me when we took the tram from the Mickey and Friends garage was that I kept on hearing the message that the Grand Californian was inspired by the Arts and Crafts movement. I guess they do use wood-like shingles on the vertical exteriors and the logo is sort of craftsman style (reminds me of the Chez Panisse logo), but it seems far more like "National Park Service rustic" than arts and crafts - especially with the copious use of stone.
> 
> It reminds me a lot of grand lodging like the Ahwahnee Hotel, Timberline Lodge (similar style even if not necessarily in a national park), and Crater Lake Lodge.  Being in the lobby reminded me a lot of being at the Ahwahnee as well as Old Faithful Inn.



While the Grand does share some elements of the National Park esthetic, it's main emphasis and its construction was definitely centered in the Arts and Crafts idea.  Many modern Arts and Crafts artisans were involved in the project and much of the architectural detail is in the style of A and C.  There are many attributes of the hotel that echo famous A and C architects and artists.  One i remember off hand is the rose motif in Napa Rose that was modeled from a famous A and C artist.  The reception hall is actually styled off a famous church in SF and the lobby is supposed to be a living room on a larger scale.  Sometime you should take the tour offered by the hotel, they do a much better job of describing it.


----------



## Mabel67

Does anyone know the pool hours for a Wednesday and Thursday night midSeptember?

Also is there bar service by the pool during pool hours?  Thanks!


----------



## XMom

Mabel67 said:


> Does anyone know the pool hours for a Wednesday and Thursday night midSeptember?
> 
> Also is there bar service by the pool during pool hours?  Thanks!



I believe the posted hours are 10am to 10pm but I have seen people in the pool earlier than 10am.  Also, depending on weather and such it may close anytime between 9-10pm.

Whitewater snacks is next to the pool for a quick snack but there is bar service with a menu from the pool area.  They walk around during more peak times of day and will bring you your drink of choice.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Mabel67

XMom said:


> I believe the posted hours are 10am to 10pm but I have seen people in the pool earlier than 10am.  Also, depending on weather and such it may close anytime between 9-10pm.
> 
> Whitewater snacks is next to the pool for a quick snack but there is bar service with a menu from the pool area.  They walk around during more peak times of day and will bring you your drink of choice.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thank you so much!  This helps my planning a lot!


----------



## jodi90

Hello,

I just booked a stay at the Grand Californian for October.  We have five in our party.  Do the standard rooms have a sleeper sofa or a daybed?  Do they have roll-a-way beds?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Jodi


----------



## whoever

jodi90 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just booked a stay at the Grand Californian for October.  We have five in our party.  Do the standard rooms have a sleeper sofa or a daybed?  Do they have roll-a-way beds?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> Jodi



Your best bet is a bunk room.  Sleeps 5-6.  2 in the queen, one on each upper/lower bunk,  1 on the trundle, and 1 in a pack and play (infant).


----------



## Nonsuch

jodi90 said:


> I just booked a stay at the Grand Californian for October.  We have five in our party.  Do the standard rooms have a sleeper sofa or a daybed?  Do they have roll-a-way beds?


The most common configuration is 2 queen beds.  The 5th guest receives a sleeping bag, there are no roll-a-way beds.

There are rooms with 2 queens and a daybed, but there are only 39.  These are all standard view rooms located at the front of the hotel.  Daybed rooms can be requested, but like all bed configurations there are no guarantees.  Search this thread for "daybed" for more information.


----------



## Alice_Girl

Hi -  I am trying to decide on a room request for a Premium View Room.  This category is between Downtown Disney District View and Concierge Standard View on the Disneyland website.
Looking at the maps, I am most interested (I think) in the rooms numbered X260-X240 for the view of the park.  Does anyone know if these room might fit that category?

Thank you!
Alice_Girl


----------



## Nonsuch

Alice_Girl said:


> I am trying to decide on a room request for a Premium View Room.  This category is between Downtown Disney District View and Concierge Standard View on the Disneyland website.


It is difficult to determine where the numerous view types are actually located.
"Premium Downtown Disney District View" is the most specific, and will be facing DTD on the upper floors.   "Concierge Standard View" will most likely be near the lounge facing the courtyard.



Alice_Girl said:


> ...I am most interested (I think) in the rooms numbered X260-X240 for the view of the park.


These rooms are likely classified as "Theme Park View".  Be aware that Goofy's Sky School is very close to these rooms.  A limited view of WOC is possible, but the view is slightly better from the 6th floor patio (available to all GCH guests).  These are not concierge rooms, but it might be possible request to have a "Concierge Standard View" assigned in this area.

"Concierge Theme Park View" will likely be in the wing above Napa Rose facing Grizzly Peak, or above Storytellers facing the pool (with the park in the distance).


----------



## AZlady

Just booked for mid September....trying to read all the threads, but I have a few questions.

Does the most basic (standard view) have a mini fridge. (I cant tell if the recall is part of this) (or if they have one AT all).
Are ice machine available? I usually bring an ice chest and need to keep food cold? 
I did not put in and wing/room request...should I have?  I will be arriving late in the evening on my arrival day.

Thanks!!  Excited for my first stay!


----------



## whoever

AZlady said:


> Just booked for mid September....trying to read all the threads, but I have a few questions.
> 
> Does the most basic (standard view) have a mini fridge. (I cant tell if the recall is part of this) (or if they have one AT all).
> Are ice machine available? I usually bring an ice chest and need to keep food cold?
> I did not put in and wing/room request...should I have?  I will be arriving late in the evening on my arrival day.
> 
> Thanks!!  Excited for my first stay!



All rooms have a fridge.  They are in the process of replacing them with different models though due to a recall and fire (at the hotel).  I brought an ice chest nonetheless because all the stuff we needed cold wouldn't fit in a minifridge (like 2'x2' box.)


----------



## Nonsuch

AZlady said:


> Are ice machine available?


There are ice machines in several locations.  Room keys are need to access, except in the VGC wing.



AZlady said:


> I did not put in and wing/room request...should I have?


The majority of standard view rooms are at the front of the hotel, so there is not much to request.  I request a high floor, but that is just my personal preference.


----------



## AZlady

Thanks whoever & nonsuch!!


----------



## twinspirit

Huge thread, I tried reading back but couldnt find, so far, info about Pinnochios workshop. My hubby finally asking questions as we are getting a tad closer and in our booking time frame of 60 days. So, how much is the babysitting at Pinnochios workshop? Is it 13/hr per child plus $5 for dinner and minimum of 2 hrs? Google is kind of giving me various info on this...anyone with recent pricing available?  We are wanting to hit the Chefs Table at NR


----------



## Nonsuch

twinspirit said:


> ...how much is the babysitting at Pinnochios workshop? Is it 13/hr per child plus $5 for dinner and minimum of 2 hrs?


Seems correct 
This is the information, included with check in documents, from May 2013:


> Pinocchio's Workshop is a licensed child activity center with computer games, toys, crafts activities and Disney DVDs.  Meals available for an additional charge.
> Children must be between ages of 5 - 12.
> $13 per hour/per child.
> 2 hour minimum is required.
> Please contact Guest Services for reservations.


----------



## twinspirit

Perfect! Thank you! Shall be a $600 evening me thinks between the child care and NR supper lol Eh well. Its a once in a lifetime trip...go big or go home??


----------



## lucysmom

We are coming for Christmas and we're thinking a courtyard view would be relaxing and peaceful. Does anyone have a picture of the view from a courtyard balcony?


----------



## atmail35

We recently returned back from 3 nights the GCH and this thread has great info...we did a theme park view and it was lovely, but LOUD!  I could hear people screaming at the park most of the evening until the park closed.  Which was fine when the TV was on, but it was pretty loud.  So just a warning!

I think our room was just above the walkway from GCH to CA on the 5th floor.  We could see Space Mtn building, Soarin' building, Grizzly Rapids and the bear "statue", Top of TOT. 

Or room had a small cube fridge (smaller than a dorm one), but it was perfect for some bottled water etc.

The first night I went back to the lobby to buy a bottle of water and it would have been closer to go in to CA and go to a cart there...LOL.

We got breakfast (coffee, pastries) at the lounge in the Lobby and they opened at 6AM.

Both of our meals (Goofy's Kitchen and SteakHouse 55) were at the DLH and the walk through DTD was fun and quick.  This was our first time staying at DL and we normally are WDW folks, but I love how close everything is at DL!  We will be back!


----------



## DmaxHawk

lucysmom said:


> We are coming for Christmas and we're thinking a courtyard view would be relaxing and peaceful. Does anyone have a picture of the view from a courtyard balcony?



Here are some shots from our balcony in which we stayed last March. Hope this helps


----------



## twinspirit

I just seen a pic on the internet...the monorail goes THROUGH the hotel?  

Additional question...do you need a park pass entrance to ride the monorail...is this something we can do on our first half day with DTD and NOT use a park pass?

and last question...very sorry...but HOW would I upload a picture to here, from ipad or iphone for instance?


----------



## atmail35

twinspirit said:


> I just seen a pic on the internet...the monorail goes THROUGH the hotel?
> 
> Additional question...do you need a park pass entrance to ride the monorail...is this something we can do on our first half day with DTD and NOT use a park pass?
> 
> and last question...very sorry...but HOW would I upload a picture to here, from ipad or iphone for instance?



You have to pass through bag check and have your ticket scanned to use the monorail at the DTD stop,  otherwise anybody could disembark at DL.


----------



## DmaxHawk

twinspirit said:


> I just seen a pic on the internet...the monorail goes THROUGH the hotel?
> 
> Additional question...do you need a park pass entrance to ride the monorail...is this something we can do on our first half day with DTD and NOT use a park pass?
> 
> and last question...very sorry...but HOW would I upload a picture to here, from ipad or iphone for instance?





Yes the monorail goes through the Grand Californian Hotel but it does not stop there. 

Yes you do need a park entrance to ride the monorail as one of the stops is in Tomorrowland which is inside the park.


----------



## Nonsuch

twinspirit said:


> I just seen a pic on the internet...the monorail goes THROUGH the hotel?
> ...do you need a park pass entrance to ride the monorail...is this something we can do on our first half day with DTD and NOT use a park pass?


The monorail passes through the GCH, but does not stop.
A Disneyland park ticket is needed to ride.


twinspirit said:


> ...but HOW would I upload a picture to here, from ipad or iphone for instance?


Actually a good question.  Pictures cannot be uploaded directly to a post, they must be hosted elsewhere.  Pictures can be uploaded to the photo galleries on DIS, then linked to a post -- it is easier to upload to an dedicated photo sharing site.  It would be much better if DIS supported direct upload, since older threads often have dead links.


----------



## twinspirit

DmaxHawk said:


> Yes the monorail goes through the Grand Californian Hotel but it does not stop there.
> 
> Yes you do need a park entrance to ride the monorail as one of the stops is in Tomorrowland which is inside the park.



Aww, what a shame it doesn't actually stop at the Grand :S But we will def find a few moments to ride it during one of our park days


----------



## DmaxHawk

twinspirit said:


> Aww, what a shame it doesn't actually stop at the Grand :S But we will def find a few moments to ride it during one of our park days



Here is a video of the monorail ride from the Tomorrowland station to the Downtown Disney station I took a couple of years ago.

http://youtu.be/4GIWxltK22A


----------



## twinspirit

Very cool! ahhhrg still so far away and surreal lol 37 days.....


----------



## lucysmom

DMAXHAWK--Thank you very much for your post. Your pictures are just what we wanted to see!


----------



## DLFan123

Does anyone know if we need to make a reservation if we would like to eat in the Napa Rose Lounge? We're thinking of stopping in for dinner/apps and/or dessert one evening, and we just weren't sure what to expect in terms of crowds, if reservations are accepted or needed, and if the lounge is as popular as the restaurant. We've never been to either Napa Rose or the lounge. Any answers appreciated!


----------



## kailuagirl

A couple weeks ago someone posted about a "secret" balcony on one of the upper floors.  I can't find it, can you please say where it is again.

Also, can you see. The DL fireworks from there or anywhere else t GCH?

Thanks!


----------



## boscoj

The balcony is in the DVC wing on the 6th floor...it was designed so that u could view the WOC from there.  Unfortunately its not the best angle to see the show.  As for the fireworks, I know the rooms facing DTD have a pretty decent view....


----------



## whoever

kailuagirl said:


> A couple weeks ago someone posted about a "secret" balcony on one of the upper floors.  I can't find it, can you please say where it is again.
> 
> Also, can you see. The DL fireworks from there or anywhere else t GCH?
> 
> Thanks!



You can see some pics from the balcony on our 2011 trip here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3102762

It was right down the hall from our room and up one floor.


----------



## Lexxiefern

Does anyone know if the store in the GCH sells cookie dough? Odd question I know, but we will be in a 1 bed with an oven a couple nights and I love hot cookies!


----------



## atmail35

Lexxiefern said:


> Does anyone know if the store in the GCH sells cookie dough? Odd question I know, but we will be in a 1 bed with an oven a couple nights and I love hot cookies!



HOnestly, I did not check when there but the gift shop doesn't have a ton of things, IMO. 

Are you flying in?  I would freeze a tube of cookie dough and just bring it with me   It should stay frozen for a while.


----------



## eemaxx

Just checked into the GC yesterday (room 3109- standard view) and was pleased to find that the fridge had been replaced. As other previous posts have mentioned, it's not very cold but I pulled it out to get to the temp control. Turned it cooler and now we're in business! Also, took a walk this morning around the hotel and found the Paradise View Terrace on the 6th floor. We may try to catch a bit of World of Color from there although I've read it's not the best view. I'd still rather do that though than be in the middle of the crowd. To get there, head to the Grizzly Arcade, go into that building and go up to the 6th floor. Follow signs for Paradise View Terrace. Ate at Storyteller's Cafe this morning- pricey but fabulous! Had 7:00 am reservations (we're still on East coast time so that was easy- place was almost empty) and saw Chip, Dale, Meeko (raccoon from Pocahontas), Brother Bear and Little Bear (is that his name?) Picked up a few groceries from the nearby Target so we're set for breakfast (protein bars and PopTarts) and snacks for the rest of the week. Heading to Napa Rose for dinner and parks tomorrow.


----------



## hjgaus

Lexxiefern said:


> Does anyone know if the store in the GCH sells cookie dough? Odd question I know, but we will be in a 1 bed with an oven a couple nights and I love hot cookies!



I just checked the VGC grocery list and no..... sorry!  Although if you really want fresh baked cookies you could order some groceries from Vons or if you have a car hit up a local grocery store nearby!    Enjoy the villas!!


----------



## dadofnicholas

Can't wait to return to GCH in late September! We stayed there last year and it was great. It's hard to compare it to our stay at PP (both standard rooms) because we enjoyed them both for different reasons. Both hotels are very nice IMO. PP room was more colourful and larger. GC is great in terms of proximity - every bit counts when you have little ones. I hear great things about Disneyland Hotel so want to try that one eventually. For now, we are super-excited to return to GCH!


----------



## twinspirit

dadofnicholas said:


> Can't wait to return to GCH in late September! We stayed there last year and it was great. It's hard to compare it to our stay at PP (both standard rooms) because we enjoyed them both for different reasons. Both hotels are very nice IMO. PP room was more colourful and larger. GC is great in terms of proximity - every bit counts when you have little ones. I hear great things about Disneyland Hotel so want to try that one eventually. For now, we are super-excited to return to GCH!



:thumbsup: We are headed there for first stay in month as well!! Cant wait to be there!


----------



## gardengirl2790

We had a great stay at the GCH last week. I had paid for a Woods/Courtyard view, and we were placed into room 3351 which was awesome. We had a nice filtered view of DCA and the entrance from the hotel into the park. We could see the fireworks very well, we were very pleased.

There was a daily pool party, with music and games, at the Fountain pool for "all ages", but generally only children participated. It seemed fairly popular. The pool party happened each day from 2-3 when we were there. I would guess it will go until Labor Day, or so. It was not listed on the activities sheet that I received, so I thought parents may want to know.


----------



## DLgal

Are there any recent CL reviews for the GCH? We are returning to DL next summer and trying to decide whether to return to GCH (have stayed there 4 times and love it) or try DLH for a change. We would do CL either way. Had great CL experiences in the past but its been over 5 years and wonder if it's still as good. 

Also, why don't the villas show up as an option online? We might want to stay in one as cash guests.


----------



## Nonsuch

DLgal said:


> Are there any recent CL reviews for the GCH?


I have not noticed any significant changes from my first concierge visit in 2005.
Sodas are now in cans rather than bottles, and water bottles must be requested (rather than self-serve).
The Nespresso machine produces decent espresso (I believe these are in all 3 lounges).


DLgal said:


> ...why don't the villas show up as an option online? We might want to stay in one as cash guests.


My theory:  The inventory of villas available for rental is too small and specialized to bother putting online.  Suites also do not appear online.


----------



## disneyobsessed808

DLFan123 said:


> Does anyone know if we need to make a reservation if we would like to eat in the Napa Rose Lounge? We're thinking of stopping in for dinner/apps and/or dessert one evening, and we just weren't sure what to expect in terms of crowds, if reservations are accepted or needed, and if the lounge is as popular as the restaurant. We've never been to either Napa Rose or the lounge. Any answers appreciated!



You do not need reservations and the lounge doesn't accept reservations

Depending on the evening you go, it can be pretty popular, but I've only had to ever wait a few minutes.  You can enjoy the entire menu in the lounge.


----------



## Nonsuch

gardengirl2790 said:


> ...There was a daily pool party, with music and games, at the Fountain pool for "all ages", but generally only children participated. It seemed fairly popular. The pool party happened each day from 2-3 when we were there. I would guess it will go until Labor Day, or so. It was not listed on the activities sheet that I received, so I thought parents may want to know.


Disney Parks Blog:
Disneyland Resort Hotel Guests Enjoy More Fun in the Sun with Summer Pool Parties


----------



## franandaj

DLgal said:


> Are there any recent CL reviews for the GCH? We are returning to DL next summer and trying to decide whether to return to GCH (have stayed there 4 times and love it) or try DLH for a change. We would do CL either way. Had great CL experiences in the past but its been over 5 years and wonder if it's still as good.
> 
> Also, why don't the villas show up as an option online? We might want to stay in one as cash guests.



The Villas book up so quickly that DVC members who don't own there often can't get in.  I can't imagine that there would be any left for cash reservations.


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> The Villas book up so quickly that DVC members who don't own there often can't get in.  I can't imagine that there would be any left for cash reservations.


Points used by a VGC owner outside of DVC (a cruise or non-DVC timeshare), allows Disney to accept cash reservation for villas.  This only creates a small inventory for cash reservations, and prices will be high.


----------



## hjgaus

Nonsuch said:


> Disney Parks Blog:
> Disneyland Resort Hotel Guests Enjoy More Fun in the Sun with Summer Pool Parties



Okay.....totally new!!  We have been staying @ VGC as well as ALL the DLR hotels since 2009 (consistently for the last 2 yrs) and have NEVER seen these scheduled events except for the 2011 Pirates movie premiere!!     
We were wondering why they don't do this like WDW resorts? 
That should be so much fun for the kids!!


----------



## aussietravellers

On check out day, can you access the concierge lounge all day or only until you check out at 11am?


----------



## Lexxiefern

hjgaus said:


> I just checked the VGC grocery list and no..... sorry!  Although if you really want fresh baked cookies you could order some groceries from Vons or if you have a car hit up a local grocery store nearby!    Enjoy the villas!!



Thanks for checking! I ordered through Von's but since we switch rooms partway I didn't want to chance any refrigerated stuff. I will just have to find other things to snack on!


----------



## VBsHustla

Hi everyone! Thanks so much for all of your great tips, pics, and information in this thread. It's been really helpful in planning our stay at the GCH starting Monday!

I'm still wondering about all of these different view categories, though. We booked something called "premium view." Which is confusing, because we thought premium referred to being a higher floor and might mean theme park or DTD? 

Also, for room requests: we usually request a room as far from the elevators as possible in WDW (quieter and rooms tend to be bigger), but I see that a lot of people request rooms near the elevators at the GCH. Is this to minimize a long walk, or is there something particularly horrible about the views or rooms at the ends of hallways? We don't mind a long walk, but if we have a theme park view, we'd rather not end up with a view of only trees.

Any help would be awesome and very much appreciated!


----------



## gardengirl2790

I always request a quiet room, away from elevators at the GCH. We stayed there last week, and we were far enough, but not too far from elevators. Also, at the end of our hall, there was the exit leading down stairs. We used it a lot to go downstairs. It dropped us out right near White Water Snacks, and the pool.


----------



## VBsHustla

gardengirl2790 said:


> I always request a quiet room, away from elevators at the GCH. We stayed there last week, and we were far enough, but not too far from elevators. Also, at the end of our hall, there was the exit leading down stairs. We used it a lot to go downstairs. It dropped us out right near White Water Snacks, and the pool.



Nice! That sounds perfect!! Thanks so much.


----------



## twinspirit

I'm torn on the view. What if we get a park view and my kids will just stare yearning to be in there on our non park days lol. I was also thinking it might help them shut down easier in the evening if its out of sight out of mind kind of thing.


----------



## aliceindisneyland

gardengirl2790 said:


> We had a great stay at the GCH last week. I had paid for a Woods/Courtyard view, and we were placed into room 3351 which was awesome. We had a nice filtered view of DCA and the entrance from the hotel into the park. We could see the fireworks very well, we were very pleased.
> 
> There was a daily pool party, with music and games, at the Fountain pool for "all ages", but generally only children participated. It seemed fairly popular. The pool party happened each day from 2-3 when we were there. I would guess it will go until Labor Day, or so. It was not listed on the activities sheet that I received, so I thought parents may want to know.


Thank you! We are going to GCH soon and when we stayed there a couple yrs ago we only visited the water slide pool - I had no idea there were more pools.


----------



## aliceindisneyland

I called today - checking in tomorrow - to ask for a bunk bed room. Called the hotel direct, not reservations. The CM told me that we had been placed in a bunk bed room (I typed it in on our reservation) but she would put a "do not move" on it. I didn't know you could do that! Glad I called! Any last minute fun tips & tricks, especially about the pools and grounds, would be wonderful!


----------



## chrisaman

DLgal said:


> Are there any recent CL reviews for the GCH? We are returning to DL next summer and trying to decide whether to return to GCH (have stayed there 4 times and love it) or try DLH for a change. We would do CL either way. Had great CL experiences in the past but its been over 5 years and wonder if it's still as good.
> 
> Also, why don't the villas show up as an option online? We might want to stay in one as cash guests.



You could always rent points from DVC members. Talk to them here in the forums or see if you can go through one of the rental web sites if you want the Villas. It is cheaper going that route than buying direct with cash as well.


----------



## SuperRob

Checked in about 10AM this morning, didn't get the text until just about 4PM, but surprise, surprise ... got a little pixie dust and got DVC Deluxe Studio 6504! This view will be incredible at night.


----------



## AZlady

Awesome!!


----------



## Nonsuch

SuperRob said:


> ... got a little pixie dust and got DVC Deluxe Studio 6504! This view will be incredible at night.


Welcome Home 
It's great when view requests are granted 
Share some night pictures


----------



## BringingUpDisney

First stay at GCH starting Friday - is there a particular part of the hotel we should request? It is just DD and I, booked for a king room.

TIA!


----------



## Bunless

(I've tried to search, but I can't find the right set of key words.)

Up until about three years ago, DH and I would stay at the GCH once or twice a year, so we are not newbies... however, my memory is sketchy, especially since we are now DVC members and are now to Aulani and the WDW resorts.

SO, VERY IMPORTANT QUESTIONS!!!!  

Is the coffee maker the same as the DVC villas?  If it is, I would plan on taking my filters, etc.

Can I get half and half at either Whitewater Snacks or the store there?  In a pinch, liquid coffee mate will do, but not the powder.


----------



## Nonsuch

Bunless said:


> Is the coffee maker the same as the DVC villas?  If it is, I would plan on taking my filters, etc.


The coffee makers are not the same, and not very good. They use tiny coffee packets and drip directly into the cup.


----------



## Nonsuch

BringingUpDisney said:


> First stay at GCH starting Friday - is there a particular part of the hotel we should request? It is just DD and I, booked for a king room.


King beds are rare, I always request a king bed and seldom receive one. Bed types are only a request and not guaranteed. 
What is most important to you:  bed type, view, walking distance?
Did you book standard or an upgraded view?


----------



## lucysmom

We are visiting from Dec. 18-23. We paid the most expensive price for a 
nonconcierge room--a deluxe theme park view is the name (I think!) We would really like a view of Paradise Pier. How do we request that?


----------



## BringingUpDisney

Nonsuch said:


> King beds are rare, I always request a king bed and seldom receive one. Bed types are only a request and not guaranteed.
> What is most important to you:  bed type, view, walking distance?
> Did you book standard or an upgraded view?



With a nearly 3 year old, walking distance is most important. I sleep in a queen at home and by the time DD crawls in and with the two cats holding down the lower 3rd, I never get space anyway, so why should it be different on vacation?  
We booked a standard view.
Thanks!


----------



## Bunless

Nonsuch said:


> The coffee makers are not the same, and not very good. They use tiny coffee packets and drip directly into the cup.



Oh yes, now I remember. Thank you for jarring my memory.

Follow up question...
Am I remembering correctly that there was espresso available in the Hearthstone Lounge in the morning?


----------



## gardengirl2790

Yes, there is espresso in the Hearthstone Lounge beginning about 6:00 am each morning, at least in August. I know, because I was waiting for them to open on EMH mornings.


----------



## Nonsuch

lucysmom said:


> ...We paid the most expensive price for a nonconcierge room--a deluxe theme park view is the name (I think!) We would really like a view of Paradise Pier. How do we request that?


You could call the hotel and have a note added to your reservation, and request "a high floor in the 200 wing facing the park"

The VGC floorplans linked in my signature show the rooms you want.
5240 would be the best 
5240 - 5260 even numbers
4240 - 4260 even numbers

(I posted these floorplans about 2 years ago, but just noticed a typo )


----------



## whoever

Anything which can be done to get a room facing grizzly peak in the area over Napa Rose?  That vista most intrigues me, and one I've never had before.  Can it be done without paying for a "theme park view?


----------



## lucysmom

Oh, Nonsuch, thank you! I will do what you suggest.


----------



## gardengirl2790

We were able to get a 3rd floor view room of Grizzly River, just to the right of the GCH entrance to DCA by paying for a courtyard/woods view. I requested an upper-level, quiet room away from elevators. We were very pleased with our view, and could also see the nightly fireworks from our room too .


----------



## Nonsuch

BringingUpDisney said:


> With a nearly 3 year old, walking distance is most important. I sleep in a queen at home and by the time DD crawls in and with the two cats holding down the lower 3rd, I never get space anyway, so why should it be different on vacation?
> We booked a standard view.


You could request to be near the elevators, located next to Napa Rose.  This allows quick access to the hotel entrance to DCA, although generally it is better to use the main entrance during EMH.  Most of the rooms in this area will be an upgraded view category, but it does not hurt to ask.  You sleep in a queen at home, so basically any bed configuration will work for you -- when checking in let the CM know that location is more important than bed type.


----------



## Nonsuch

whoever said:


> Anything which can be done to get a room facing grizzly peak in the area over Napa Rose?  That vista most intrigues me, and one I've never had before.  Can it be done without paying for a "theme park view?


This is my favorite view, when not staying at VGC.



gardengirl2790 said:


> We were able to get a 3rd floor view room of Grizzly River, just to the right of the GCH entrance to DCA by paying for a courtyard/woods view. I requested an upper-level, quiet room away from elevators. We were very pleased with our view, and could also see the nightly fireworks from our room too .


Although rooms above Napa Rose and above the Disney Store face the park, many primarily look at trees and are classified as Woods View.


----------



## DuckMater

As for a standard room (this will be my first stay in GCH next week), I requested our standard room be closer to the hotel's park entrance being that I'll have a toddler and want to save some of the walking.  Is this a good choice, or does anyone have a good tip on better requests for particular areas within the standard rooms they can accommodate?


----------



## Nonsuch

DuckMater said:


> As for a standard room (this will be my first stay in GCH next week), I requested our standard room be closer to the hotel's park entrance being that I'll have a toddler and want to save some of the walking.  Is this a good choice, or does anyone have a good tip on better requests for particular areas within the standard rooms they can accommodate?


Yes, this is a good location -- essentially the same location I suggested:


Nonsuch said:


> You could request to be near the elevators, located next to Napa Rose.  This allows quick access to the hotel entrance to DCA, although generally it is better to use the main entrance during EMH.  Most of the rooms in this area will be an upgraded view category, but it does not hurt to ask.


The next best would be near the main lobby elevators, where there are many standard view rooms (the entire front of the hotel).


----------



## kailuagirl

What type of coffee pot is in the standard rooms now?

Would I be able to use it to get hot water to make instant oatmeal, miso soup, hot tea, that kinda thing?   I really wanna bring one of those hot water plug in kettles, but not sure if it's allowed.

Thanks!

And how much smaller is the new fridge compared to the old one?  Does it still have a small freezer?  I don't wanna buy too much before we get there and nothing fits.  I knew exactly what I could fit on the old one


----------



## Nonsuch

kailuagirl said:


> What type of coffee pot is in the standard rooms now?
> 
> Would I be able to use it to get hot water to make instant oatmeal, miso soup, hot tea, that kinda thing?   I really wanna bring one of those hot water plug in kettles, but not sure if it's allowed.


The "coffee maker" brews 1 or 2 cups, drips directly into ceramic mugs (there is no pot).




This machine uses tiny coffee packets, and is basically useless.

This is my "road trip" coffee setup:




The kettle was $20 (costco) and the filter holders are $2/each.
I have used this kettle at the Grand (and many other hotels) without any issues, although I do not ask for permission.  DW and I like strong coffee first thing in the morning, so this was a simple solution


----------



## kailuagirl

That is exactly the kettle I want to buy   My aunt has it and I love it!!


----------



## DizDaD7

Nonsuch said:


> Yes, this is a good location -- essentially the same location I suggested:
> 
> The next best would be near the main lobby elevators, where there are many standard view rooms (the entire front of the hotel).



I'm a lil confused here.  I clicked on your 1 page & 6 page maps & it only shows basicaly 5 studios for DVC per floor. Give or take....Is this the only wing that is DVC or are there other parts of the bldgs. where I might be staying...

The reason I'm asking is I do have a 5 night stay in Feb in a DVC studio and was hoping to get a view of WOC....Judging by what I saw on those maps it looks like 3 out of the 5 will face the park.. Is this true, & are there other bldgs tooo?  Thanks in advance...DizDad


----------



## sechelt

DizDaD7 said:


> I'm a lil confused here.  I clicked on your 1 page & 6 page maps & it only shows basicaly 5 studios for DVC per floor. Give or take....Is this the only wing that is DVC or are there other parts of the bldgs. where I might be staying...
> 
> The reason I'm asking is I do have a 5 night stay in Feb in a DVC studio and was hoping to get a view of WOC....Judging by what I saw on those maps it looks like 3 out of the 5 will face the park.. Is this true, & are there other bldgs tooo?  Thanks in advance...DizDad



Those maps are correct.  VGC is very small and has only 23 studios total.  Send a request with a list of specific room numbers to increase your chances.  You can check out the views here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2906031


----------



## Nonsuch

DizDaD7 said:


> ...I do have a 5 night stay in Feb in a DVC studio and was hoping to get a view of WOC...


Only 4 studios have a view of WOC (6504, 5504, 4504, 3504).
It's a good idea to make a request in advance.

If you have more questions about VGC, you might want to post in the superthread:
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group


----------



## lucysmom

Is it possible to get a PPier view if you are not a vacation club member? We paid for a deluxe theme park view, not a concierge room, however. Can we stay on the fifth floor if we are not concierge? We just didn't eat there enough last year to make it worthwhile.


----------



## whoever

lucysmom said:


> Is it possible to get a PPier view if you are not a vacation club member?



Yes.  I had a decent view out my NON-DVC room in '11 (I think I was on 3rd floor).


----------



## Nonsuch

This afternoon I was walking behind a family searching for their room at the Grand. As they made their way though a bend in the hallway one of the kids yelled "IT'S LIKE A MAZE!"

I had to contain my laughter.


----------



## DizDaD7

Thanks for the info & tip...I'll have to call tomorrow and see if I can get a good room request... The link to the pictures was perfect..It offered some perspective....


----------



## DizDaD7

Sorry duplicate.


----------



## NMcowboy

just came back.. this is my first pic post on DIS boards hope it works. We had room 5518, great view from up here.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Nonsuch

NMcowboy said:


> just came back.. this is my first pic post on DIS boards hope it works. We had room 5518, great view from up here.


A full version of your view:





I also just came back, we were neighbors...
We had villa 5508


----------



## NMcowboy

Schweet!!!  We where there from September 28- October 5, and then the 6th at the DLH, those villas are unbelievable!!  Had a meeting with a DVC representative... I think I'll let the pixie dust clear before making a decision.


----------



## Nonsuch

NMcowboy said:


> Schweet!!!  We where there from September 28- October 5, and then the 6th at the DLH, those villas are unbelievable!!


We also had a nice long visit September 29 - October 7 


NMcowboy said:


> Had a meeting with a DVC representative... I think I'll let the pixie dust clear before making a decision.


Post your VGC questions to the superthread:
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group


----------



## Muddy Rivers

Subscribing


----------



## albertamom

gardengirl2790 said:


> We were able to get a 3rd floor view room of Grizzly River, just to the right of the GCH entrance to DCA by paying for a courtyard/woods view. I requested an upper-level, quiet room away from elevators. We were very pleased with our view, and could also see the nightly fireworks from our room too .



Do you think that this was an upgrade? I just booked a courtyard/woods view room and tried to request this.  The CM I spoke with said that all the courtyard/woods view rooms face the courtyard, but that I could always hope for some Disney magic to get another view.  Should I call back and speak to another CM?


----------



## gardengirl2790

Well, I'm not certain that it was an upgrade, I didn't ask that question at check-in, but accepted it as some "Disney Magic". The view was blocked somewhat by trees, so, it wasn't a clear view of the park, but we loved it, and were grateful for the experience.


----------



## albertamom

gardengirl2790 said:


> Well, I'm not certain that it was an upgrade, I didn't ask that question at check-in, but accepted it as some "Disney Magic". The view was blocked somewhat by trees, so, it wasn't a clear view of the park, but we loved it, and were grateful for the experience.



We've had a view room in that wing of the hotel and loved it, too.  I would be happy to be on a lower floor, but still be able to hear the sounds of the park (especially the entrance chime from below)!  Maybe I should book a Deluxe View room, just to be sure.  The description of it says that it comes with a partial view of the pool, Downtown Disney, or California Adventure.


----------



## tipovertiff

Help needed please!!! We have a "deluxe partial view" room at GCH. What exactly does that mean? Also we are going 12/19 -12/26. Any chance we can/need an upgrade? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## DmaxHawk

tipovertiff said:


> Help needed please!!! We have a "deluxe partial view" room at GCH. What exactly does that mean? Also we are going 12/19 -12/26. Any chance we can/need an upgrade? Thanks for the help!!



According to the Disneyland website a deluxe partial is the following:

Lose yourself in the fun and energy of the Downtown Disney® District just outside your window, and relax in the comfort, luxury and meticulous craftsmanship of a remarkable room that elegantly evokes the early 20th Century Arts and Crafts era.


So it sounds like your room would be right above Downtown Disney. I've heard great things from this view, the sights, sounds and smells waft into your room when the balcony door is open. When the door is closed, you can hardly tell you have a vibrant shopping district below you. 

As for upgrading, there is always a chance and it never hurts to ask. For your dates, it usually isn't really that busy with the holiday season at a close.


----------



## bluecruiser

DmaxHawk said:


> So it sounds like your room would be right above Downtown Disney. I've heard great things from this view, the sights, sounds and smells waft into your room when the balcony door is open. When the door is closed, you can hardly tell you have a vibrant shopping district below you.



If you have any light sleepers in your group, I would recommend staying away from the rooms that overlook Downtown Disney. Music is broadcast/played in DTD throughout the day and late into the evening. Although the sound is muffled when the balcony door is closed, you can still hear it in the room.

However, if noise is not a problem for you, the DTD-facing rooms have the best view of fireworks.


----------



## tipovertiff

Thank you for the advice & information! I think the view & atmosphere of DTD is worth the noise.  My ds is 18, my dd is 13 & my dh can sleep thru anything!!! Can't wait, this is our 1st ever trip during the holidays!!


----------



## daneenm

tipovertiff said:


> Thank you for the advice & information! I think the view & atmosphere of DTD is worth the noise.  My ds is 18, my dd is 13 & my dh can sleep thru anything!!! Can't wait, this is our 1st ever trip during the holidays!!


----------



## ToodlesRN

Our family will be staying on the hotel side next month, as the DVC portion is completely full. Being that we usually stay in the DVC section I know which floors and rooms to request.

For the hotel side I booked a room for the CY/WV views, As I've been reading they also have bunk beds. Do I need to request a room with bunk beds? Our kids would love it (7&3) Also any ideas on floor levels I should request or rooms that had a nice view of the CY or the WV with monorail?

Thanks!


----------



## AZlady

I arrive on a AP black out Saturday (Nov 30). Is there a place I can view WOC & hear it? I am staying in a standard room.
THank you!!


----------



## Nonsuch

AZlady said:


> ...Is there a place I can view WOC & hear it?


The viewing patio on the 6th floor is open to all hotel guests (room key is needed to access).  It's not a great view, but better than nothing.


----------



## Nonsuch

ToodlesRN said:


> For the hotel side I booked a room for the CY/WV views, As I've been reading they also have bunk beds. Do I need to request a room with bunk beds? Our kids would love it (7&3) Also any ideas on floor levels I should request or rooms that had a nice view of the CY or the WV with monorail?


You certainly should make a request for bunk beds in advance.  They are located throughout the hotel, but are not very common.

All Courtyard View rooms will have a view of the Monorail, which passes through the center of the courtyard.

x4xx (even numbers) located above World of Disney, also have a good view of the Monorail.  Some of these rooms are likely the more expensive Theme Park View, otherwise they are Woods View.


----------



## vbmom40

Nonsuch said:


> Only 4 studios have a view of WOC (6504, 5504, 4504, 3504).
> It's a good idea to make a request in advance.
> 
> If you have more questions about VGC, you might want to post in the superthread:
> The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group



Are any of those accessible?


----------



## Nonsuch

vbmom40 said:


> Are any of those accessible?


No.
More info in the VGC Superthread


----------



## shoppgirl

I just booked a "theme park view" room for our very first trip to DCA and The GCH!!!!  I have a question:  can you see the WOC show from this room category?  Do these rooms (hotel) side have the view of the show?  I really want a room where I can see the show right from my balcony, and if this room category/hotel does not offer it, can you please tell me which hotel does?  Thanks so much!


----------



## DmaxHawk

shoppgirl said:


> I just booked a "theme park view" room for our very first trip to DCA and The GCH!!!!  I have a question:  can you see the WOC show from this room category?  Do these rooms (hotel) side have the view of the show?  I really want a room where I can see the show right from my balcony, and if this room category/hotel does not offer it, can you please tell me which hotel does?  Thanks so much!



Congratulations!

To answer your questions, yes and no. The Grand DOES offer the ability to view WOC. But, there are only a number of "theme park view" rooms that offer that view. Some "theme park view" rooms (which face east) will offer a view of Grizzly Peak, others (which face south) will give you a view of the pool directly below and the park beyond that. And yet others (also south facing) will give you a view of the park directly below and a prime view of WOC.

I hope this makes sense 

HERE is a link for the floor plan and a map of where the rooms are


----------



## Nonsuch

shoppgirl said:


> ...I really want a room where I can see the show right from my balcony, and if this room category/hotel does not offer it, can you please tell me which hotel does?


The villas have the best WOC view (of any location outside the park), but do not have a great view (even the Grand Villa).  I have been lucky enough to view WOC from several VGC balconies, but this is not a substitute for viewing in the park.

These are a few pictures from the 6th floor patio (open to all Grand Californian guests):













The 6th WOC patio view is very far to the right, and all hotel rooms are on lower floors and farther to the right.

(detailed maps of this wing of the hotel are linked in my signature)


----------



## shoppgirl

Thank you for clarifying the theme park view category for me.  I don't think this category is worth the huge price difference between standard and theme park view.  I may switch now and find that public viewing area for our first night since it will be a non park day.    We have one day in the parks and will make an effort to see it on site too, before heading down to San Diego for the remainder of our So Cal trip!


----------



## Tropigal

Great Thread!  Thanks

Just moved our March stay to July so we have more time to enjoy all!  Staying in a 2 bd villa.  So excited!  

Please share any must do's in the resort as well as foods to not miss!  We are big foodies!  Will have our 4 kids along too! Our 1st visit to DL!


----------



## Nonsuch

Tropigal said:


> ...Staying in a 2 bd villa.  So excited!


Make sure to make a view request 
Lots of VGC information:  The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group 


Tropigal said:


> ...Please share any must do's in the resort as well as foods to not miss!  We are big foodies!  Will have our 4 kids along too!


Napa Rose Chef's Counter is great for foodies 
This meal is too long (and expensive) for most kids, who would rather be in the parks


----------



## OrangeBang

Hello!

Hopefully I can get a quick guidance on our first trip to GCH.  

We are staying for 2 nights in February. 2 adults / 2 kids. 

The room that is currently booked is Woods/Garden/Courtyard View. This was set by default.  

On the reservation it says, CH W1. I read through like 115 pages, few post mentioned CH was 2 queens? seemed standard through the hotel.  W1 no idea. 

View doesnt matter too much. If it has a great view, great but if it doesnt not a deal breaker for us. 

I guess any recommendations for easy access to elevators or best access to the entrance of the parks. Maybe a room with the best of both. 


Thank you.


----------



## Nonsuch

OrangeBang said:


> We are staying for 2 nights in February. 2 adults / 2 kids.
> The room that is currently booked is Woods/Garden/Courtyard View.
> ...I guess any recommendations for easy access to elevators or best access to the entrance of the parks. Maybe a room with the best of both.


Request to be near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose 
The rooms facing the park on lower floors are classified as Woods View, while the upper floors are Park View.
Make it clear when checking in, that location is most important and view is secondary.


----------



## OrangeBang

Nonsuch said:


> Request to be near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose
> The rooms facing the park on lower floors are classified as Woods View, while the upper floors are Park View.
> Make it clear when checking in, that location is most important and view is secondary.



Awesome, 

Thank you, I kept reading on the newer post and seemed like those that were above napa rose seemed to love the location.


----------



## afnaechiquita

hi hi, i have a question about checking in!

i get into SAN from an international flight mid-morning, and after a stop to the apple store, DF and i are headed straight up. we have an appointment at the courthouse at 3:30, so we'll probably check in (although way before 3) and eat lunch at DTD before heading over.

it would be a+ unicorns and rainbows if we magically got our room before 3, but i don't want to count on it. is there anywhere else i could freshen up? i read there is a fitness room by the spa with locker rooms, so i'm guessing i could use the showers in the locker room? are there blowdryers provided (i know some gyms do this)?

thanks


----------



## Nonsuch

afnaechiquita said:


> ...it would be a+ unicorns and rainbows if we magically got our room before 3...


Your description made my morning 
There might also be showers in the bathroom of the pool area.


----------



## Chrisfilm

I'm sure this has been answered, but this is a mammoth thread, so I'll ask again. 

Are there any 2-bedroom suites that have a parking lot view? I looked at the floor plans and it looks like we're safe. Really hoping to avoid a parking lot view. Would love a park view, but I'm guessing there's no way to guarantee that.


----------



## Nonsuch

Chrisfilm said:


> ...Are there any 2-bedroom suites that have a parking lot view? I looked at the floor plans and it looks like we're safe. Really hoping to avoid a parking lot view. Would love a park view, but I'm guessing there's no way to guarantee that.


You should be safe 
2 bedroom suites are generally 1 bedroom suites with a standard hotel room linked, most are in corners.
(you are correct, this has been previously posted )


----------



## Chrisfilm

Haha, figured it had, but thanks anyway!


----------



## ryleeranger

Does GCH or a local grocery store offer grocery delivery? We are flying in and just want some basics. Box of cheerios, milk, etc.


----------



## Nonsuch

ryleeranger said:


> Does GCH or a local grocery store offer grocery delivery? We are flying in and just want some basics. Box of cheerios, milk, etc.


Very basic items are available at Whitewater Snacks, but a single serving box of cereal is $3.

Vons is often mentioned in VGC discussions about food delivery.


----------



## Nonsuch

Unconfirmed information, but I have heard the GCH entrance will be closed from January 27 to February 2.

I hope the entrance is made more efficient 
At a minimum, there needs to be shade over the turnstiles so CMs can read the screens


----------



## Eosphotog

Nonsuch said:


> Unconfirmed information, but I have heard the GCH entrance will be closed from January 27 to February 2.
> 
> I hope the entrance is made more efficient
> At a minimum, there needs to be shade over the turnstiles so CMs can read the screens



Well darn. That's the week we are there. We were looking forward to entering the park direct from the hotel.


----------



## OrangeBang

GCH Entrance to DCA 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From Jan. 27 - Feb. 2, the bridge connecting Disney California Adventure park and Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa including turnstile access will be closed for refurbishment. During this time, please use the Main Entrance to enter the parks. 

From intercot forum.


----------



## OrangeBang

Just called GCH, to request the room near the elevator near napa rose side. 

The lady that was helping me told me there was no elevator near that area. Only elevator was in the grand hall.. lol  

Planning on calling again later on to speak to someone else but its there like a direct line to the front desk?

Update:

Called again later and talked to front desk. Reqested was noted on acct. She asked what floor I wanted, I said I have no idea and she just left it at that. She said I can request again on the day of depending on room availability.


----------



## Tasia

If we get a concierge room do they have a good view? Or are you just paying for the lounge?


----------



## OrangeBang

Tasia said:


> If we get a concierge room do they have a good view? Or are you just paying for the lounge?



From what I read, you are paying for the lounge,


----------



## ryleeranger

Do they have cribs at GCH or just pack'n'plays in the closet?


----------



## cpster

Pack and plays come standard in the closet of each room.  In the past I have requested the metal crib that has a mattress way in advance and have gotten it.  There are a limited number. It's been a year at least since I've done so though, so please call.


----------



## Inkmahm

So if I am staying in a handicap studio with DVC, my room is going to be room 1516?  From looking at the maps, it looks like there is only one lockoff two bedroom that is handicap access and the studio is 1516.   

I'm also disappointed if the access from the hotel is not open to the park directly as we will be there 1/26 to 1/31.  This is one great advantage for someone who can't walk well where saving even a few steps during a long day helps.


----------



## Inkmahm

I have a question about parking.  We are DVC members and will be using our DVC points to stay at the GCH.  Unlike WDW, we will NOT have a car on this trip.  I have some friends driving in from San Diego for the day to be with us on one day of our trip.  I believe I get "free" parking as a DVC member staying at GCH, but is there a way to have my friend use our "free" parking for the one day when she is there?   It would be nice to have her park at the GCH to make it easy for her to drop off the case of water that she is bringing for me, too!


----------



## Inkmahm

Greysword said:


> Parking at the VGC isn't actually "free".  Owners pay for it with their dues, which is likely why staying on points on the hotel side also gains free parking.
> 
> The actual lot is across the street from GCH, next to PPH.  Once you drive up to GCH, the gate attendant will give you a parking pass for the window.  You can drop off your luggage, and head across the street.  Just show that attendant the pass, and they will let you in and answer any questions.  Also if you are not sure, just ask the GCH gate attendant, and they will direct you.



Do you pay for parking on the way in or the way out of this GCH lot?  If I get the free parking pass with my villa (which I don't need since we aren't bringing a car) I can give that pass to someone else to use the day she comes to see us and go to the parks with us?  Can she park first and get out for free when I give her the parking pass for the window?  Or will it be too late if she doesn't have the pass with her when she enters the lot to park in the morning?


----------



## boscoj

The parking pass should work if they give u one....what happened in our case was that we lent our guest our room key and they used that to get out of the GC self parking lot.  Then they simply drove up to the lobby to retun it to me.


----------



## Eosphotog

Just got back from a great visit at the Grand Californian.  MANY thanks to this thread and DISboards.  We got room 6502 (1 bedroom villa) and walked in right as World of Color was about to start.  We ordered pizza and watched the show from the room.  I don't think we could have beat this.






And this view from the balcony:






Best part is the family had no idea what the show was going to be.  Then the lights go out and it lights up.  At that moment we officially arrived, having been consumed by the magical Disney bubble.

Of course the family is spoiled now, and everything we do in the future will be compared to this.


----------



## momto3gr8boys

Eosphotog said:


> Just got back from a great visit at the Grand Californian.  MANY thanks to this thread and DISboards.  We got room 6502 (1 bedroom villa) and walked in right as World of Color was about to start.  We ordered pizza and watched the show from the room.  I don't think we could have beat this.  And this view from the balcony:  Best part is the family had no idea what the show was going to be.  Then the lights go out and it lights up.  At that moment we officially arrived, having been consumed by the magical Disney bubble.  Of course the family is spoiled now, and everything we do in the future will be compared to this.



Great view!!  We got back from a stay at the Grand two weeks ago (our first DL trip)  and loved, loved, loved it!  I'm glad you mention the bubble. I had read so much about there not bring that bubble the way it is in WDW and how it's not necessary to stay on property  at DL, etc, beforehand that leading up to the trip I was doubting picking such an expensive hotel. The minute we walked into the lobby, that thought was gone and we were most certainly in the Disney bubble for the next five days!! I don't think I could do it any differently next time either!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## twodogs

We booked a 2 bedroom suite for May. They said there were no options on choosing a view?  Do these all have a similar view?  Sorry can't find a room type map right now... Also I requested a king in one bedroom and queens in the other. One CM made that sound like a very, very good chance of getting it, and the other was very clear that this was a request only (which I knew) and to not get my hopes up. Any idea how many 2 bedroom suites are configured this way?


----------



## Nonsuch

twodogs said:


> We booked a 2 bedroom suite for May. They said there were no options on choosing a view?  Do these all have a similar view?  Sorry can't find a room type map right now... Also I requested a king in one bedroom and queens in the other. One CM made that sound like a very, very good chance of getting it, and the other was very clear that this was a request only (which I knew) and to not get my hopes up. Any idea how many 2 bedroom suites are configured this way?


I suspect you have a decent chance of receiving the King bed 
The 1 bedroom suite will have the king bed, and the second bedroom will be an adjacent hotel room with 2 queens.
Exact details of bed types and suite locations is hard to find, but some information has been posted on the Disney Meetings website.
The current Disney Meeting site says there are 44 suites

Older information from the Meeting site was copied to this thread, indicating 38 suites
No suites were added during the DVC expansion, so it is unclear how the number has changed.
There were descriptions of Artisan Queen (2 queen beds) and Artisan King A/B/C (1 king or 2 queen beds), but these detailed types no longer used.

I suspect the Artisan Queen suites are located below El Capitan (6329) and Arcadia (6314), and have only 1 connecting hotel room.

The Artisan King suites (which could be king or 2 queens) are located at corners, allowing 2 connecting hotel rooms.

Some previously posted diagrams:

Likely suite locations:





1 bedroom suite floorplans:





Rough diagram of how a 3 bedroom suite is formed:


----------



## twodogs

Thank you for the detailed reply and the maps!  I really hope we get the King bed because I don't go on vacation to feel cramped!  Will those corner rooms look out towards DCA?  Having never been to DLR, I am a bit disoriented by it all!  Thank you!


----------



## afnaechiquita

what food is on the breakfast buffet at storyteller's? i am contemplating making a reservation but can't seem to find an idea of what the buffet is like anywhere.


----------



## franandaj

Inkmahm said:


> I have a question about parking.  We are DVC members and will be using our DVC points to stay at the GCH.  Unlike WDW, we will NOT have a car on this trip.  I have some friends driving in from San Diego for the day to be with us on one day of our trip.  I believe I get "free" parking as a DVC member staying at GCH, but is there a way to have my friend use our "free" parking for the one day when she is there?   It would be nice to have her park at the GCH to make it easy for her to drop off the case of water that she is bringing for me, too!



The easiest thing to do is add your friend to the reservation. You use the room key to exit the lot unlike WDW where they give you the paper parking pass.


----------



## twodogs

I am making my way through this Superthread, and the information is very helpful.  I have a feeling the answer to my question may be in here, but I haven't found it yet!  Can't find it on disney site either, but I'm sure some of you will know!

I have gotten two different CMs who have given me two different answers to this:  I want to book a Concierge level 2 bedroom suite at GC.  One CM told me it was $225/night additional, and could be booked with my room reservation by her.  Another told me tonight that it was $150/night, but could not be added to the room until the time of check in.  

I thought if you were Concierge, that you got some type of expedited check in and help with ADRs.  That doesn't make sense if you tell them at the front desk at check in.  When I asked if our room would be on a certain floor, she said no because room assingments aren't made until check in (??) and they will take care of it at that time.  This doesn't make sense as I thought rooms were allocated a few days prior to check in.  Now I'm really confused  Any expert advice to break this tie??


----------



## Tasia

In my experience (DLH) I was told you cannot  add on concierge until arrival unless booking a concierge room. Which the suites are not. Also I would be surprised if it was only 150$ a night since the DLH is 200$ a night.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Tasia said:


> In my experience (DLH) I was told you cannot  add on concierge until arrival unless booking a concierge room. Which the suites are not. Also I would be surprised if it was only 150$ a night since the DLH is 200$ a night.



 We have been able to book concierge on our suite when making the reservation. We've also done it at check in. I would agree that I believe for the GCH the fee would be more than $150/night. That sounds more like the DLH. But I guess it might depend on what time of year you're going.


----------



## twodogs

Thanks all!  I guess I'll call again tomorrow and play cast member roulette to see if they will let me add to our suite now, which I would rather do.  Also need to check the price; while $150 sounds great, it does seem low.  We are going in early May.


----------



## momto3gr8boys

afnaechiquita said:


> what food is on the breakfast buffet at storyteller's? i am contemplating making a reservation but can't seem to find an idea of what the buffet is like anywhere.



They had an omelette station, caramel French toast that was to die for, scrambled eggs, pastries, bacon, sausage, oatmeal, fruit, all the usual. And they bring a plate of Mickey waffles to your table. I've eaten at all the buffet breakfasts at WDW and this was the best, IMO, except maybe for Tusker House and that's only because it has a different variety.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## afnaechiquita

momto3gr8boys said:


> They had an omelette station, caramel French toast that was to die for, scrambled eggs, pastries, bacon, sausage, oatmeal, fruit, all the usual. And they bring a plate of Mickey waffles to your table. I've eaten at all the buffet breakfasts at WDW and this was the best, IMO, except maybe for Tusker House and that's only because it has a different variety.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



thank you! i went ahead and booked it. the caramel french toast sounds amazing.


----------



## Nonsuch

twodogs said:


> ...I guess I'll call again tomorrow and play cast member roulette to see if they will let me add to our suite now, which I would rather do.


If possible, having concierge added to your reservation would be the best approach.  A concierge CM should meet you when you arrive and escort you to the concierge registration (and guest services) on the 6th floor.  If you are not greeted downstairs, take the main lobby elevators to the 6th floor. 



twodogs said:


> ...I really hope we get the King bed because I don't go on vacation to feel cramped!  Will those corner rooms look out towards DCA?  Having never been to DLR, I am a bit disoriented by it all!


You have 3 requirements, which will conflict somewhat:  king bed, view, and access to the concierge lounge.  The lounge is on the 6th floor (next to concierge registration), which will make it quite distant from some of the corner suites.  There are no 6th floor suites (except the "presidential" suites), but request the 5th floor (best view and a staircase to the 6th is just outside the lounge).  Although very far from the lounge, suite 5452 will have a great view of DCA.  Most centrally located, suite 5014 will have a view of all 3 pools and partial view of DCA.


----------



## twodogs

Nonsuch, Thank you so very much!!  That is great information!  Now fingers crossed as I call the next cast member!


----------



## twodogs

Third CM, different answer again!  This time, she said, it is $200/night (so I guess it is either $225/night, $200/night or $150/night), and that she's putting "concierge" on my reservation so that the GC knows to have the concierge greeter come to get us at check-in and take us to a special desk.  She says I won't pay for it until check-out from the hotel.  She says that they will try for a suite on the 6th floor or a suite close to the dedicated elevator for the lounge.  It is strange to me that I want to give Disney some money, and they are making it very difficult!!  This is our first trip, so I hope it goes ok!


----------



## Tasia

It is because if you are not in a dedicated concierge room it is offered on a first come basis. They made a note on mine too and I had no problem getting it (DLH) .


----------



## twodogs

And I guess that the suites are not booked as a dedicated concierge rooms like the regular hotel rooms, which are concierge in the room booking category when you reserve them?  Well, I guess we will just take our chances, though not having lounge access will put a wrench in our breakfast plans, and it will be difficult to rework it all in real time if we don't find out until check in if we "got" concierge.  If we knew prior to arrival that we weren't getting concierge, I might pack a suitcase of breakfast items that are non-perishible, but if we get concierge, that would not be needed.  I am such a planner, and this roulette wheel of concierge or not-concierge is cramping my style!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

twodogs said:


> And I guess that the suites are not booked as a dedicated concierge rooms like the regular hotel rooms, which are concierge in the room booking category when you reserve them?  Well, I guess we will just take our chances, though not having lounge access will put a wrench in our breakfast plans, and it will be difficult to rework it all in real time if we don't find out until check in if we "got" concierge.  If we knew prior to arrival that we weren't getting concierge, I might pack a suitcase of breakfast items that are non-perishible, but if we get concierge, that would not be needed.  I am such a planner, and this roulette wheel of concierge or not-concierge is cramping my style!



I'm so confused by the answers you got. Not that I don't believe what you've been told because I do, but because we have been able to book a guaranteed concierge level suite (at the DLH and I'm pretty sure our upcoming GCH one is). At the DLH we were not on the same building as concierge, but it was already added (and without our request) when we got there and it was a high floor suite.


----------



## twodogs

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I'm so confused by the answers you got. Not that I don't believe what you've been told because I do, but because we have been able to book a guaranteed concierge level suite (at the DLH and I'm pretty sure our upcoming GCH one is). At the DLH we were not on the same building as concierge, but it was already added (and without our request) when we got there and it was a high floor suite.



I'm right there with you in a state of confusion!  This is our first time to DL, but we have been to WDW several times recently.  It seems strange to me that I can't just "book" concierge on the suite, but three different cast members all told me this.  Maybe I will try a fourth cast member if I have time later to call and see.   It also bothers me that they have each told me a distinctly different price for the concierge.  This seems like it should be set for our dates, and not a number than moves around by $75/night, depending on who I talk to (our trip dates and room type have not changed)??


----------



## BayGirl22

afnaechiquita said:


> thank you! i went ahead and booked it. the caramel french toast sounds amazing.



We ate there last week.  The nice thing is that you can order off the menu too instead of just buffet.  I had huevos rancheros and my DH had banana stuffed french toast.  Both were very good.  

From a character meal perspective it was not my favorite.  I just don't think the characters (all woodland animals) are the most exciting to meet.  My kids seem to prefer the characters at the other meals. But from a food perspective we enjoyed it.  The decor is very nice too.


----------



## afnaechiquita

BayGirl22 said:


> We ate there last week.  The nice thing is that you can order off the menu too instead of just buffet.  I had huevos rancheros and my DH had banana stuffed french toast.  Both were very good.
> 
> *From a character meal perspective it was not my favorite.  I just don't think the characters (all woodland animals) are the most exciting to meet.*  My kids seem to prefer the characters at the other meals. But from a food perspective we enjoyed it.  The decor is very nice too.



funny you say that, because chip 'n' dale are my favorite characters! that's why i wanted to eat there  i am not so sure on the other ones though, but as i've never met them it'll be good to check them off the list. 

the banana stuffed french toast are what i'm most interested in too


----------



## afnaechiquita

this is the only place i can be excited about this and people understand... we were upgraded to a suite when we checked in yesterday! i wish we were staying more than one night because it is beautiful!


----------



## Fairy Floss

afnaechiquita said:


> this is the only place i can be excited about this and people understand... we were upgraded to a suite when we checked in yesterday! i wish we were staying more than one night because it is beautiful!


I know what you mean ...... And I AM very excited for you! 
How exciting!
Enjoy every minute


----------



## Nonsuch

afnaechiquita said:


> .... we were upgraded to a suite when we checked in yesterday!


Very nice upgrade 
Please post some pictures of your view


----------



## afnaechiquita

Nonsuch said:
			
		

> Very nice upgrade
> Please post some pictures of your view



when i get my laptop back i will  it was the mt whitney suite, 6012.


----------



## Nonsuch

afnaechiquita said:


> ...it was the mt whitney suite, 6012.


What type of room was your original reservation?
Upgrading to a Presidential Suite takes some pixie dust 

Mount Whitney Presidential Suite floorplan:





Exterior view (top floor center)


----------



## afnaechiquita

Nonsuch said:
			
		

> What type of room was your original reservation?
> Upgrading to a Presidential Suite takes some pixie dust
> 
> Mount Whitney Presidential Suite floorplan:
> 
> Exterior view (top floor center)



no special request, military rate. we did mention we were getting married that day (which, thanks to the snow, did not happen but will on tuesday). we told the CM checking us in the same re: postponement when he asked if it was the wedding day. i think we just got very special pixie dust. i plan on writing in about the check-in CM because i think the upgrade happened then. my aunt ordered champagne and strawberries for us and after dinner we went to ask when they'd come up,  and the CM mentioned to whoever he called on the phone that our room was switched so that makes me think it happened that day. 

it was a much appreciated upgrade after flying over from asia


----------



## Amommy21

Nonsuch said:


> Request to be near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose
> The rooms facing the park on lower floors are classified as Woods View, while the upper floors are Park View.
> Make it clear when checking in, that location is most important and view is secondary.



The map makes it look as though the elevators by Napa Rose don't have an outside door. YOu have to walk to the end of hall (white water snacks area I assume)  or back to the lobby.... is this correct?

I can't decide if I want to request a room or not.


----------



## BayGirl22

Amommy21 said:


> The map makes it look as though the elevators by Napa Rose don't have an outside door. YOu have to walk to the end of hall (white water snacks area I assume)  or back to the lobby.... is this correct?
> 
> I can't decide if I want to request a room or not.



The elevators next to Napa Rose DO have an outside door.  There's an entrance and little sitting area right next to Napa Rose and the elevators are there.


----------



## BayGirl22

afnaechiquita said:


> funny you say that, because chip 'n' dale are my favorite characters! that's why i wanted to eat there  i am not so sure on the other ones though, but as i've never met them it'll be good to check them off the list.
> 
> the banana stuffed french toast are what i'm most interested in too



We saw Chip n Dale at Minnie's Plaza Inn too, so it wasn't that novel to see them there.  But if they are your favorite you will love Storytellers.  Enjoy that french toast!


----------



## Astylla

Hi everyone ,

I have read through most the pages here over the last few days and wanted to see if anyone could provide a bit more detail information or possible photos for me based on a few things.

1. We are going to stay at the GCH the first week of December checking in on a Sunday Nov. 30th - Checking out on Friday December 5th.

We won't be able to do concierge - just DH and me anyway but are strongly considering the Premium DTD view but am having trouble finding really good photos or room location information specific to this view as it is the most expensive non concierge option.

a.)Can someone point me in the right direction or give me an idea where these are located ? Over which businesses ?

b.) What would be your choice in view based on experiences ?

2. Does anyone recall when all the decor is up in the GCH lobby ? We are hoping most of it will be ready during the week.

3. Do they do any of the carolers or special holiday events in the hotel that early in the season if anyone knows , not important just curious.

Thank you all.


----------



## kaidoy021

does anyone know if they're really stricted on head count.  Say I booked a room for 5 (4 adults and 5 y/o) and sneak in a 6th (infant) will they throw a fuss?  The room would be a 2 queen bed room.  Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## BayGirl22

kaidoy021 said:


> does anyone know if they're really stricted on head count.  Say I booked a room for 5 (4 adults and 5 y/o) and sneak in a 6th (infant) will they throw a fuss?  The room would be a 2 queen bed room.  Thanks for the help in advance



Its not just Disney that is strict, its the fire code that dictates how many people can be in the room.  So you can lie, but there is a reason for the limit.

I don't think you can have 5 people even in a 2 queen room.  You will need a daybed room.  At WDW the infant would not count.  I believe that is the same case for GCH but I'm not 100% sure. So you could have a room that fits 5 (daybed room) and the infant would not be counted.


----------



## XMom

kaidoy021 said:


> does anyone know if they're really stricted on head count.  Say I booked a room for 5 (4 adults and 5 y/o) and sneak in a 6th (infant) will they throw a fuss?  The room would be a 2 queen bed room.  Thanks for the help in advance



There are pack n play's in every room in the closet.  They even come with linens.  Not sure how you are fitting 5 into one room though.


----------



## whoever

Here's the view from 2336


















Location couldn't be beat, but I wish we were on the other side of the hallway so we'd have had a Grizzly peak woods view instead.


----------



## LCoulter

Is there a kids club at VGC or at one of the other Disneyland hotels where you pay to leave your kids for a few hours? DH and I both want to do the Walk in Walts Footsteps tour but DD7 would be bored.


----------



## whoever

LCoulter said:


> Is there a kids club at VGC or at one of the other Disneyland hotels where you pay to leave your kids for a few hours? DH and I both want to do the Walk in Walts Footsteps tour but DD7 would be bored.



Yes.  Pinocchio's workshop at the Grand, right on the way to the DVC wing.


----------



## LCoulter

whoever said:


> Yes.  Pinocchio's workshop at the Grand, right on the way to the DVC wing.



Great! Thanks


----------



## LCoulter

whoever said:


> Yes.  Pinocchio's workshop at the Grand, right on the way to the DVC wing.



It's only open 5pm to midnight?  That won't help us with a morning tour.  So I guess DH and I will have to tour on separate days?  Is there babysitting services?


----------



## whoever

LCoulter said:


> It's only open 5pm to midnight?  That won't help us with a morning tour.  So I guess DH and I will have to tour on separate days?  Is there babysitting services?



There are a few local ones which specialize.  I haven't tried them personally, but Destination Sitters is the one which seems to get the best reviews.


----------



## kaidoy021

BayGirl22 said:


> Its not just Disney that is strict, its the fire code that dictates how many people can be in the room.  So you can lie, but there is a reason for the limit.
> 
> I don't think you can have 5 people even in a 2 queen room.  You will need a daybed room.  At WDW the infant would not count.  I believe that is the same case for GCH but I'm not 100% sure. So you could have a room that fits 5 (daybed room) and the infant would not be counted.



Hi BayGirl22,

Thanks for the info.  Disney let me book a room for 5 that is a standard room.  I'm assuming 2 queens and a sofa?  If I note the infant, which is 6, it bumps me to a bedroom suite and the price jumps a lot.   So I booked the room for 5.


----------



## Nonsuch

kaidoy021 said:


> ...Disney let me book a room for 5 that is a standard room.  I'm assuming 2 queens and a sofa?  If I note the infant, which is 6, it bumps me to a bedroom suite and the price jumps a lot.   So I booked the room for 5.


You should request a daybed room (2 queens and a daybed), which is classified as standard view.  There are only 39 daybed rooms, and there is no way to guarantee you will receive one.  GCH allows 5 in all rooms, although this often means 2 queens and a sleeping bag 
Roll away beds are not available.  There are a limited number of cribs available, folding "play pens" are provided in all rooms.

You might consider DLH.  The same official limit of 5, but many rooms have 2 queens and a daybed (chair folds out to a single bed).  DLH rooms are much larger, and will likely be much more comfortable for your family.


----------



## kaidoy021

Nonsuch said:


> You should request a daybed room (2 queens and a daybed), which is classified as standard view.  There are only 39 daybed rooms, and there is no way to guarantee you will receive one.  GCH allows 5 in all rooms, although this often means 2 queens and a sleeping bag
> Roll away beds are not available.  There are a limited number of cribs available, folding "play pens" are provided in all rooms.
> 
> You might consider DLH.  The same official limit of 5, but many rooms have 2 queens and a daybed (chair folds out to a single bed).  DLH rooms are much larger, and will likely be much more comfortable for your family.



Thanks Nonsuch for the information.  I just called CSAA and they confirmed that it should have a daybed.   I wouldn't mind staying at DLH but the wife wants to try GCH.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

kaidoy021 said:


> Thanks Nonsuch for the information.  I just called CSAA and they confirmed that it should have a daybed.   I wouldn't mind staying at DLH but the wife wants to try GCH.



I don't think CSAA can guarantee that. I would call the hotel directly to double check.


----------



## kaidoy021

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I don't think CSAA can guarantee that. I would call the hotel directly to double check.



Should I call early June?  My trip is June 15-19.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

kaidoy021 said:


> Should I call early June?  My trip is June 15-19.



I would call now and ask them to put a note on your reservation (assuming you've made it) and then again a few days before you arrive.


----------



## kaidoy021

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I would call now and ask them to put a note on your reservation (assuming you've made it) and then again a few days before you arrive.



thank you everyone for your help.  My original reservation was for courtyard view which doesn't include a day bed.  So I called Disney directly and she looked up if there were any Standard Rooms with a Day Bed and she found me one.  Got that changed and it was cheaper too.  yay!!  I love this forum


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

kaidoy021 said:
			
		

> thank you everyone for your help.  My original reservation was for courtyard view which doesn't include a day bed.  So I called Disney directly and she looked up if there were any Standard Rooms with a Day Bed and she found me one.  Got that changed and it was cheaper too.  yay!!  I love this forum



Glad it worked out! And even less money - always good!


----------



## Kristina4109

Oh, MAN.  You guys are killing me.  We haven't stayed at the GC since 2007 and now I am just ITCHING to go back.  I'll have to wait until after WDW to start bringing this up, or my husband is going to be annoyed.


----------



## Nonsuch

kaidoy021 said:


> ...My original reservation was for courtyard view which doesn't include a day bed.  So I called Disney directly and she looked up if there were any Standard Rooms with a Day Bed and she found me one.  Got that changed and it was cheaper too.


Paying for any upgraded view essentially eliminates any possibility of getting a daybed room, since they are all standard view.
Search this thread for "daybed" for more information


----------



## afnaechiquita

ok! i am home. i am going to try to keep my photos brief, but the suite was so beautiful it's difficult to limit. i have to say again, i am so appreciative and impressed with the CMs at GCH for upgrading us to the mt. whitney suite. i flew in from asia, we were supposed to be married that day but the snow changed the plans, and they still treated us as newlyweds and everything was perfect. i know we will probably never get the opportunity again, so i'm just happy we had it for one night! i wish i'd brought more than a point + shoot.

DH (not used to that yet!) had a lot of homework to do that night, unfortunately, but fully enjoyed the little office area to spread out and get it done. AND, i think it put him in such a good mood that i was able to convince him to go into the parks the next day  we had breakfast at storyteller's and it was delicious. 

the full set is here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/afnaechiquita/sets/72157642023679423/






but as requested, the views. from the long balcony, we could see DCA:
















from the smaller balcony, with the fireplace, we could see the same views of DCA, but also to the left we could see some of the fireworks at DL:




also the pool:




we could see a smidge of WoC, but not much to even post.

this is the living area, to the left in the back is the bedroom. the couch pulls out to a bed:




it took me a while to figure out where the TV was!




another view, with the two balconies. i thought it was beautiful.




long balcony




small balcony







dining area







kitchen




study




master bathroom vanity. as you enter the bathroom area, there's another outside lobby door on the left with a hallway (and door), a closet to the right, this to the front. then, from here, a bathroom with shower/sauna and private toilet on the left, and bathroom with jacuzzi, toilet, bidet on the right. there was another bathroom at the main entrance to the suite.




the bedroom (we got in when it was dark, so photos would be no good. i tried to remake the bed!)







main entrance, study to the right, bathroom + closet to the left.




the other side of the main door + the door to the bedroom. the door to the kitchen is to the right. 




outside door into the private hallway (leading to the above doors)


----------



## whoever

OMG..  If they let me in, they might have to evict me... I wouldn't want to leave..


----------



## afnaechiquita

whoever said:


> OMG..  If they let me in, they might have to evict me... I wouldn't want to leave..



we tried... we asked if it was available the next night because we needed to stay in a hotel in the area again. shot down with best efforts


----------



## Nonsuch

afnaechiquita said:


> ...i am going to try to keep my photos brief, but the suite was so beautiful it's difficult to limit...


Thanks for sharing all the great photos 

When unoccupied (obviously) the "presidential" suites are sometimes part of the Art of the Craft Tour, free to all GCH guests.  When I took the tour a few years ago, El Capitan (above Napa Rose) and Arroyo (above Whitewater Snacks) were part of the tour.


> Art of the Craft Tour (1 hour)
> Learn about the Arts and Crafts Movement and how it influenced the architecture and design of Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa.  With information about hand crafted artisan pieces and insights on design elements, the hotel will come alive.  Join us on this complimentary guided walking tour.  This tour is recommended for Guests who are age 14 and older.  Sign up with Guest Services in order to reserve a spot.



The tour is scheduled several times a week, but it's a good idea to sign up in advance.  The tour can be canceled if there are no reservations.


----------



## rickenmartin78

My wife and I are considering Pinocchio's Workshop for DD(9) during a dinner at the Napa Rose.  Anyone else used the Workshop for kids this age?  Did they like it?  Also, what was included in the kid's dinner?  Thanks.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

rickenmartin78 said:


> My wife and I are considering Pinocchio's Workshop for DD(9) during a dinner at the Napa Rose.  Anyone else used the Workshop for kids this age?  Did they like it?  Also, what was included in the kid's dinner?  Thanks.



Our 3 children went there in 2011 whilst we went to Napa Rose.  They were aged 5, 7 & 10 and all seemed to enjoy themselves.  The dinner was fairly simple; a choice of hamburger, chicken, hot dog etc.  There were Disney movies showing on the TV, they played some games, did some activities and the highlight was being taken up to the rooftop deck to watch the fireworks.  If we were to do it again now I would probably take them with us to the restaurant, but they are much more civilized now!


----------



## SwirlyGirly

How far in advance does the GC usually sell out in summer? I just tried for the first week in Aug and got no availability at all for the GC or any hotel. yikes!


----------



## gerilyne

SwirlyGirly said:
			
		

> How far in advance does the GC usually sell out in summer? I just tried for the first week in Aug and got no availability at all for the GC or any hotel. yikes!



What dates were you looking at and who were you booking thru?  I know last year we booked Aug rooms in April without any issues but we booked thru Disney Travel. I have had trouble though looking for rooms thru discount sites in the summer.


----------



## whoever

Per disneyland website RIGHT NOW.

Arriving on 8/3/2014 for 6 nights; 2 Adults
Room Type:Standard View Room
Package: None
Tickets:None
View/Edit Details
6 Night Room Total* (USD):
$3,060.00
Tax (USD):
$520.20
Grand Total** (USD):
$3,580.20
Deposit (due today) (USD):
$596.70

Its available.


----------



## twodogs

twodogs said:


> Third CM, different answer again!  This time, she said, it is $200/night (so I guess it is either $225/night, $200/night or $150/night), and that she's putting "concierge" on my reservation so that the GC knows to have the concierge greeter come to get us at check-in and take us to a special desk.  She says I won't pay for it until check-out from the hotel.  She says that they will try for a suite on the 6th floor or a suite close to the dedicated elevator for the lounge.  It is strange to me that I want to give Disney some money, and they are making it very difficult!!  This is our first trip, so I hope it goes ok!



I had to call today to see if the new disount could be applied to my 2 bedroom suite (no), and again asked about the concierge charge. This one said $225/ night plus tax. So, maybe that's the price!?!


----------



## SwirlyGirly

Hummm... Maybe it was a glitch on the site when I was looking. Thanks!


----------



## Tasia

twodogs said:


> I had to call today to see if the new disount could be applied to my 2 bedroom suite (no), and again asked about the concierge charge. This one said $225/ night plus tax. So, maybe that's the price!?!


Every time I have booked the last three times the charge was 225$ a night to upgrade to concierge.


----------



## AustinTink

I'm a newbie to the Grand Californian. We just booked our first stay. I have two questions:

1. How good/bad is the view from a courtyard/woods view. It was slightly more expensive than the standard, but I'm guessing not much better for the view.

2. I booked through expedia. Will that harm my chances for an upgrade? I'm hoping for some pixie dust.

Thanks!


----------



## gardengirl2790

We've been very pleased with our Courtyard/Woods view. The first year we had a few of the courtyard. It was pretty and fun to watch the Monorail travel through that area. The noise level was very low, although we could hear the Downtown Disney music when we opened our sliding door. We mostly say trees and shrubs from this view on the 5th floor.

The second year we had this view, we were given a 3rd floor room looking out over DCA/GRR. This was lovely. There were trees in our way, so it wasn't a clear view, but we could still see enough, and could hear the music from the area and the sounds of people, music, etc. in the park. The noise level was low too once we closed our door.

I just knew that I did not want a view of the parking lot, that's why I upgraded us.


----------



## Astylla

AustinTink said:


> I'm a newbie to the Grand Californian. We just booked our first stay. I have two questions:
> 
> 1. How good/bad is the view from a courtyard/woods view. It was slightly more expensive than the standard, but I'm guessing not much better for the view.
> 
> 2. I booked through expedia. Will that harm my chances for an upgrade? I'm hoping for some pixie dust.
> 
> Thanks!



Though have not personally stayed - friends of ours were upgraded to Courtyard/Garden View and had a lovely view of the monorail passing by and was nicely landscaped. It could vary but have heard decent things !

Now in regards to booking through a third party - nothing is guaranteed really. I can't speak for Disneyland properties but in hotels I worked at we typically did not upgrade those booking through third parties unless we had extra rooms or specifically asked - in our case we had no suites or different room types so tried to accommodate a higher floor if it was available and it wouldn't impact our operations.

You can always call ahead/fax 5 days in advance  and request something - like a higher floor or something , can't hurt at all. I don't think it would necessarily hurt your chances either. Upgrades are tricky though because SO many factors come into play. Length of stay - staffing - capacity for booked types in coming days , but I always say it never hurts to ask !


----------



## ryleeranger

We stayed at the GCH last week and had a wonderful time. We booked through cheaptickets but I was able to call Disney directly to put in our bunk bed request. We booked a standard view room so I was expecting a view of the parking lot but we actually had a partial view of the pool and Mickey's wheel. Our room number was 3300. 

This was our first stay and it was worth every penny thanks to the early morning hour. The short walk to the parks just can't be beat.


----------



## whoever

We've been over WOD, looking into DTD on our 2010 trip, Directly behind Goofy's Sky School on our 2011 trip (made for some good pics of the oldest and I on the ride taken FROM our room by the wife).  Courtyard view on our 2013 trip.  Pool view on our 2014 trip.  

Location-wise, the pool view room was our favorite.  View-wise, I'd go with DCA view, then DTD view, then Pool view, and lastly courtyard view.  

We hope next trip to have a Grizzly Peak view (across the hall from our pool view room, above Napa Rose).


----------



## AustinTink

gardengirl2790 said:


> We've been very pleased with our Courtyard/Woods view. The first year we had a few of the courtyard. It was pretty and fun to watch the Monorail travel through that area. The noise level was very low, although we could hear the Downtown Disney music when we opened our sliding door. We mostly say trees and shrubs from this view on the 5th floor.
> 
> The second year we had this view, we were given a 3rd floor room looking out over DCA/GRR. This was lovely. There were trees in our way, so it wasn't a clear view, but we could still see enough, and could hear the music from the area and the sounds of people, music, etc. in the park. The noise level was low too once we closed our door.
> 
> I just knew that I did not want a view of the parking lot, that's why I upgraded us.



Thanks for the feedback. My boys would definitely enjoy a view of the monorail. How was the courtyard view as far as location goes? Meaning, was the walk far from the lobby, entrance to DCA, ect.?


----------



## AustinTink

Astylla said:


> Though have not personally stayed - friends of ours were upgraded to Courtyard/Garden View and had a lovely view of the monorail passing by and was nicely landscaped. It could vary but have heard decent things !
> 
> *Now in regards to booking through a third party - nothing is guaranteed really. I can't speak for Disneyland properties but in hotels I worked at we typically did not upgrade those booking through third parties unless we had extra rooms or specifically asked *- in our case we had no suites or different room types so tried to accommodate a higher floor if it was available and it wouldn't impact our operations.
> 
> You can always call ahead/fax 5 days in advance  and request something - like a higher floor or something , can't hurt at all. I don't think it would necessarily hurt your chances either. Upgrades are tricky though because SO many factors come into play. Length of stay - staffing - capacity for booked types in coming days , but I always say it never hurts to ask !



The bolded part is what I'm afraid of. I've had some bad situations in the past where I was treated like a second class citizen upon check-in, because we booked through expedia. So much so, it has been many years since we have used a third party booking. 

I couldn't resist this time because the Disneyland site was not honoring the 20% as advertised and expedia was. Not sure why as the dates were in the correct time frame.


----------



## sleepymouse

We stayed last year in courtyard view room. It was on a high floor but tucked in a corner. It was the first room you hit as you round the corner from the elevator. It was very dark and couldn't believe I had to pay more than standard view rate for it. Upon checkin, I was told that the only way for better view /upgrade was to pay for it. CM said GCH never does free upgrades. This is obviously not true from reading other's posts on this board. Anyway, this was a reservation booked through AAA (essentially Walt Disney Travel Co).


----------



## AustinTink

I just checked out AAA pricing for our dates and they were better than expedia. I have now cancelled expedia and booked through AAA. I'm glad I read that last post.


----------



## sleepymouse

AustinTink said:


> I just checked out AAA pricing for our dates and they were better than expedia. I have now cancelled expedia and booked through AAA. I'm glad I read that last post.


I didn't realize you were considering rebooking. If you can cancel the reservation with AAA, you may want to try booking through Orbitz. There is an extra 20% off if you use the code DISCOVER and book by/before April 1 for travel through the end of the year. Try it and see if price is even better.


----------



## AustinTink

sleepymouse said:


> I didn't realize you were considering rebooking. If you can cancel the reservation with AAA, you may want to try booking through Orbitz. There is an extra 20% off if you use the code DISCOVER and book by/before April 1 for travel through the end of the year. Try it and see if price is even better.



Thanks for the tip. I just checked and it's the same price as expedia. Not sure why AAA came out better.


----------



## sleepymouse

AustinTink said:


> Thanks for the tip. I just checked and it's the same price as expedia. Not sure why AAA came out better.


I'm surprised AAA is cheaper, unless Orbitz is only offering a more expensive/better view room. Oh well, whoever has the best price wins. I have 3 DLR trips in the works this year and each one is booked through a different company.


----------



## Delilah1310

Is there a WOC viewing area that is accessible to all GC guests?

If so, where is it and what is the is best time to get there - how big of a space is it?

thanking in advance.


----------



## AustinTink

I read upthread that it is better to use the main park entrance during EMH than the DCA entrance near Napa Rose. Why is that?


----------



## Tasia

AustinTink said:


> I read upthread that it is better to use the main park entrance during EMH than the DCA entrance near Napa Rose. Why is that?



Because there are only two people at the GC entrance and they do not start searching bags most days untIl park open, so it moves much slower than the main gates.


----------



## AustinTink

Tasia said:


> Because there are only two people at the GC entrance and they do not start searching bags most days untIl park open, so it moves much slower than the main gates.



Ok, I see. I was thinking about requesting a room near that Napa Rose entrance, but I guess it won't help me during EMH. Also, how do you get to the main gates from the GC? DO you show your room key to get in early?

Sorry for all the questions, first time at GC.


----------



## ryleeranger

Delilah1310 said:


> Is there a WOC viewing area that is accessible to all GC guests?
> 
> If so, where is it and what is the is best time to get there - how big of a space is it?
> 
> thanking in advance.



It's on the top floor and you need your hotel key to get in. We got there 20 minutes before the show started and there were only 10-15 people there but they were lined up against the fence so my kids couldn't see without us lifting them up. It's a side view of the show so you can't see the images projected on the water. If you've never seen WOC before, I would see it in person first.


----------



## sleepymouse

AustinTink said:


> Ok, I see. I was thinking about requesting a room near that Napa Rose entrance, but I guess it won't help me during EMH. Also, how do you get to the main gates from the GC? DO you show your room key to get in early?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, first time at GC.


You just walk through Downtown Disney to get to the main park entrance. I believe there are signs in the hotel that will direct you to DTD, but either way, it is not difficult. You show your room key and ticket, of course, for EE. Make sure everyone has there room key with them.


----------



## AustinTink

sleepymouse said:


> You just walk through Downtown Disney to get to the main park entrance. I believe there are signs in the hotel that will direct you to DTD, but either way, it is not difficult. You show your room key and ticket, of course, for EE. Make sure everyone has there room key with them.



That answers my question, thanks! I just wasn't sure how it's configured since we have never been inside the hotel.


----------



## Kirabird

The last time we stayed at GC was 2008 and I found tons of tips in these forums about everything from pre-ordering groceries to be delivered to your room to a complete guide to the fast pass process.  For some reason I'm not finding that now.

At any rate, has anyone had recent experience ordering groceries and having them delivered to your room?


----------



## Nonsuch

AustinTink said:


> ...How good/bad is the view from a courtyard/woods view. It was slightly more expensive than the standard, but I'm guessing not much better for the view...


There is no exact map of view types at GCH, but generally Standard view will be in the front of the hotel.  Courtyard/Woods view looks into the Brisa Courtyard (where the monorail passes) or views of trees (often lower floors facing the DCA).

Some guest like the courtyard (and monorail), but personally it's my least favorite view.  I would request a Woods view, facing the park 



AustinTink said:


> ...I was thinking about requesting a room near that Napa Rose entrance, but I guess it won't help me during EMH. Also, how do you get to the main gates from the GC?...


I like to be near the elevators next to Napa Rose 
The path to the main gates is off the main lobby to DTD.  There are also stairs near x450 which is a shorter path to the main gates (not the most "pretty" route).


----------



## sleepymouse

Kirabird said:


> The last time we stayed at GC was 2008 and I found tons of tips in these forums about everything from pre-ordering groceries to be delivered to your room to a complete guide to the fast pass process.  For some reason I'm not finding that now.
> 
> At any rate, has anyone had recent experience ordering groceries and having them delivered to your room?


It has been 1 year since we did it, but I don't think anything has changed. You order on online through Von's. Your first delivery is free. You don't have to be there when the delivery arrives as long as you are checking in that day. Your order will be held at the Bell desk, and they will refrigerate items if necessary. However, if you order alcohol, you do need to be present to accept the delivery. The hotel will not accept if order contains alcohol.


----------



## Delilah1310

ryleeranger said:


> It's on the top floor and you need your hotel key to get in. We got there 20 minutes before the show started and there were only 10-15 people there but they were lined up against the fence so my kids couldn't see without us lifting them up. It's a side view of the show so you can't see the images projected on the water. If you've never seen WOC before, I would see it in person first.



thank you so much. 
we have seen it before and didn't plan to spend the time there on this trip.
But I thought perhaps on our arrival night, it might be an option to view from the hotel.

thanks!


----------



## Delilah1310

I'm sorry I cant find a clear, current answer on this -

All the standard rooms have fridges, correct?

Do the standard rooms have microwaves?

thank you.


----------



## gerilyne

Delilah1310 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I cant find a clear, current answer on this -
> 
> All the standard rooms have fridges, correct?
> 
> Do the standard rooms have microwaves?
> 
> thank you.



No the regular rooms don't have microwaves. Just the hotel sized fridges. I think just the DVC rooms have the microwaves.


----------



## Delilah1310

gerilyne said:


> No the regular rooms don't have microwaves. Just the hotel sized fridges. I think just the DVC rooms have the microwaves.



thanks!


----------



## sandysue

Anyone know what size filter is needed for the DVC 2-bdrms?  TIA.


----------



## sandysue

sandysue said:


> Anyone know what size filter is needed for the DVC 2-bdrms?  TIA.



Figured out how to search and found this answer:  The GV has a 12 cup Cuisinart that uses cone filters, while all other villas use flat bottom baskets.
Thanks Nonsuch!


----------



## Nonsuch

sandysue said:


> Figured out how to search and found this answer:  The GV has a 12 cup Cuisinart that uses cone filters, while all other villas use flat bottom baskets.
> Thanks Nonsuch!


You're welcome 

Most questions about VGC have already been answered in the superthread:
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group
Which is the best place to post new VGC questions


----------



## belle2211

Hi!  I just booked a deluxe partial theme park view room. Does anyone have any pictures of the view from these types of rooms?  Or know what room #s these would be?  Thanks!  

Also just saw that a deluxe view might be available for the same price. Any pics of theme park views from those?


----------



## NMcowboy

now that I finally figured out how to post pictures, here are some nice pics from room 5518 Villas Grand Californian.  Sept. 2013






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## afnaechiquita

NMcowboy said:


> now that I finally figured out how to post pictures, here are some nice pics from room 5518 Villas Grand Californian.  Sept. 2013



third shot is beautiful!


----------



## whoever

That is an AWESOME view from the Grand Villas!!!


----------



## Stinkerbe11

sleepymouse said:


> We stayed last year in courtyard view room. It was on a high floor but tucked in a corner. It was the first room you hit as you round the corner from the elevator. It was very dark and couldn't believe I had to pay more than standard view rate for it. Upon checkin, I was told that the only way for better view /upgrade was to pay for it. CM said GCH never does free upgrades. This is obviously not true from reading other's posts on this board. Anyway, this was a reservation booked through AAA (essentially Walt Disney Travel Co).



Apparently the upgrade fairy is fickle  We have been upgraded at the GCH from a rate of 200.00/night (without asking) and we have also been told that we couldn't upgrade at the PPH when I asked if we could pay for one. Our friends were given a free upgrade at the PPH on the same trip (they checked in just after us) and we both paid the same rate.  So. I guess it depends on who is checking you in.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Stinkerbe11 said:


> Apparently the upgrade fairy is fickle  We have been upgraded at the GCH from a rate of 200.00/night (without asking) and we have also been told that we couldn't upgrade at the PPH when I asked if we could pay for one. Our friends were given a free upgrade at the PPH on the same trip (they checked in just after us) and we both paid the same rate.  So. I guess it depends on who is checking you in.



*This made me chuckle*---and it is *so true*---the upgrade fairy *IS* fickle!!!!

We have been upgraded for free at the *Grand* a few times, almost always at the* Paradise Pier Hotel*, and never at the *DLH*!

We've* never asked* for an upgrade, or *expected* one, but it sure is *fun* when it happens!!!!


----------



## whoever

Cheshirecatty said:


> *This made me chuckle*---and it is *so true*---the upgrade fairy *IS* fickle!!!!
> 
> We have been upgraded for free at the *Grand* a few times, almost always at the* Paradise Pier Hotel*, and never at the *DLH*!
> 
> We've* never asked* for an upgrade, or *expected* one, but it sure is *fun* when it happens!!!!



We've been upgraded at the Grand 3 out of our 4 times.  One we needed a different bed configuration than they gave us (found out only after we had gone to the room).


----------



## Cheshirecatty

whoever said:


> We've been upgraded at the Grand 3 out of our 4 times.  One we needed a different bed configuration than they gave us (found out only after we had gone to the room).



I love it when this happens, and it is *so nice* when they will work to accommodate your needs *AND* desires!


----------



## Nonsuch

NMcowboy said:


> now that I finally figured out how to post pictures...




You don't have it quite right 
Your post has nested IMG tags 

To insert a picture, click the "Insert Image" button (looks like a little mountain), and paste the URL of your picture (just the URL no HTML code).


----------



## BriannaRuth

I'm confused about the exits/entrances to the Grand.  Looking at the room map, I only see one entrance, which is on the road just across from PPH.  But I was thinking there was an entrance in DTD, as well as an entrance directly into the park near GRR.  It seems like we walked in to the Grand from DTD, through the lobby, and then to another entrance to the park.  It's been two years since I've been there, so maybe I'm not remembering clearly.  

What room numbers are the other entrances near?


----------



## momto3gr8boys

BriannaRuth said:


> I'm confused about the exits/entrances to the Grand.  Looking at the room map, I only see one entrance, which is on the road just across from PPH.  But I was thinking there was an entrance in DTD, as well as an entrance directly into the park near GRR.  It seems like we walked in to the Grand from DTD, through the lobby, and then to another entrance to the park.  It's been two years since I've been there, so maybe I'm not remembering clearly.  What room numbers are the other entrances near?



There are several entrances. There is and entrance to DTD and one to CA as well as the main entrance, so you are remembering correctly. Not sure of room numbers, but our room was a good distance from the lobby (past the pool and overlooking Disneyland Drive), but I really didn't find it to be that huge. Compared to WDW, a DLR trip felt like very little walking 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## debdreamsofdis

We'll be checking in at the Grand Californian in 9 days! It's our first time staying there and I'm very excited! I asked this question in another thread but didn't get an answer, so maybe someone here might know. Do all the courtyard view rooms have a balcony?? We requested a king bed. We're celebrating our anniversary and I have arranged for a romance in-room celebration. Really hoping for a "romantic" room. I think double beds might kind of kill the vibe, lol.

I'm also very interested in some of the resort activities, especially the Power Walk. We check in on a Tuesday and check out on a Thursday, so just wondering what sort of activities schedule they have for those days. Are there any do-not-miss resort activities you would recommend?


----------



## whoever

The Art of Craft tour, or the Spa would be nice too...

For balconies, all rooms except I think the ones facing the parking lot have balconies.


----------



## debdreamsofdis

whoever said:


> The Art of Craft tour, or the Spa would be nice too...
> 
> For balconies, all rooms except I think the ones facing the parking lot have balconies.



Thanks! We did consider doing a spa treatment but it was a little too pricey for us, but I'll probably use the workout room.


----------



## Nonsuch

debdreamsofdis said:


> ...Do all the courtyard view rooms have a balcony?? We requested a king bed. We're celebrating our anniversary and I have arranged for a romance in-room celebration. Really hoping for a "romantic" room. I think double beds might kind of kill the vibe, lol....


Almost every room at GCH has a balcony    (including the parking lot )
A few balconies are missing on rooms in the courtyard directly above the monorail (it is possible those are not guest rooms, but storage space used by housekeeping/maintenance).


----------



## aboveH20

Nonsuch, you are very generous with your time answering so many questions.  Here's mine .  I will be staying at the Grand Californian the first week in June. My son who lives in California is thinking of joining me for a couple nights, but probably won't arrive until the second night.  How should he handle parking? 

I called to see about adding him to my reservation and I could "hear the CM winking" when she said not to add him to my reservation because then he would have to have the same five day ticket I have which he does not need. I understand you need a key to park in the self parking lot.

I'm hoping I can get a second key when I check in, but I wouldn't have it to give to him when he arrives. I think I read a post somewhere about what someone did when they had a guest but I don't remember. 

Hopefully you have some thoughts.


----------



## Nonsuch

aboveH20 said:


> Nonsuch, you are very generous with your time answering so many questions...


Thanks for the compliment 



aboveH20 said:


> ...My son who lives in California is thinking of joining me for a couple nights, but probably won't arrive until the second night.  How should he handle parking?
> I called to see about adding him to my reservation and I could "hear the CM winking" when she said not to add him to my reservation because then he would have to have the same five day ticket I have which he does not need...


I have not been in your situation (room and tickets booked together), but there should not be any issue.  Unlike WDW, room keys and tickets are completely independent.  When you check in, simply add your son's name to the hotel registration -- I have added (or changed) names at check in quite often.

Your son can leave his car at the GCH entrance while getting his key from registration, then move his car to self-parking (directly across the street).  Your son needs to tell registration about parking, so his key will have "self-parking" printed on it -- this is needed to exit the parking lot.


----------



## misst0270

I'm needing some help.  We check in on the concierge level in 13 days.  We have a premium park view but am wondering if there is a specific room number I should request.  Does anyone know the room number ranges for the concierge level?


----------



## aboveH20

Nonsuch said:


> Thanks for the compliment
> 
> 
> I have not been in your situation (room and tickets booked together), but there should not be any issue.  Unlike WDW, room keys and tickets are completely independent.  When you check in, simply add your son's name to the hotel registration -- I have added (or changed) names at check in quite often.
> 
> Your son can leave his car at the GCH entrance while getting his key from registration, then move his car to self-parking (directly across the street).  Your son needs to tell registration about parking, so his key will have "self-parking" printed on it -- this is needed to exit the parking lot.



Thank you.  That makes sense and sounds painless. He moved to West Hollywood about a year ago and finally made it to DL in January. He stayed at the Annabelle (or Bella?) so his money saving recommendation was to stay there, leave the parks at night through the Grand Californian savoring the sights of the lobby and then keep your eyes closed until you get to the Annabella. Open your eyes once you get to your room and you'll think you're still at the Grand Californian! :

After a brief consideration of his idea I went with Plan B.


----------



## Nonsuch

misst0270 said:


> ...We check in on the concierge level in 13 days.  We have a premium park view but am wondering if there is a specific room number I should request.


You have booked the most expensive room type, so you should expect a great view 
Concierge rooms are generally on the 5th and 6th floors, but I have not found an exact map.  Concierge rooms have a few extra bath amenities (foot lotion...), but are otherwise the same as "regular" rooms.

You should be met downstairs at the hotel entrance and escorted to the dedicated 6th floor concierge registration (and guest services) just outside the concierge lounge (shown in red).

The most convenient rooms are on the 6th floor (shown in green), which are pool view with the park in the background.  It's nice to be on the same floor and close to the lounge.

My favorite rooms are on the 5th floor (shown in yellow, no 6th floor in this area), which are park view.  A longer walk to the lounge, but there is staircase to the 6th floor (just outside the lounge, avoiding the elevator).


----------



## Nonsuch

I was excited to receive an email from Disney Destinations titled "Make a GRAND getaway!" 
Unfortunately it did not include any special rates 

The email contained some amusing photos (I'm easily amused) 

The Mickey Wheel and Zephyr are no longer visible from the front of the hotel, blocked by the VGC expansion.





Empty registration, must be the middle of the night.  Another old photo, since there is now additional registration at the far end.





Kids playing pool.  The only pool table is in the Grand Villa 





Chef arranging food with chopsticks.


----------



## misst0270

Nonsuch said:


> You have booked the most expensive room type, so you should expect a great view  Concierge rooms are generally on the 5th and 6th floors, but I have not found an exact map.  Concierge rooms have a few extra bath amenities (foot lotion...), but are otherwise the same as "regular" rooms.  You should be met downstairs at the hotel entrance and escorted to the dedicated 6th floor concierge registration (and guest services) just outside the concierge lounge (shown in red).  The most convenient rooms are on the 6th floor (shown in green), which are pool view with the park in the background.  It's nice to be on the same floor and close to the lounge.  My favorite rooms are on the 5th floor (shown in yellow, no 6th floor in this area), which are park view.  A longer walk to the lounge, but there is staircase to the 6th floor (just outside the lounge, avoiding the elevator).



Thanks for all the great information!


----------



## XMom

Nonsuch said:


> I was excited to receive an email from Disney Destinations titled "Make a GRAND getaway!"  Unfortunately it did not include any special rates   The email contained some amusing photos (I'm easily amused)   The Mickey Wheel and Zephyr are no longer visible from the front of the hotel, blocked by the VGC expansion.  Empty registration, must be the middle of the night.  Another old photo, since there is now additional registration at the far end.  Kids playing pool.  The only pool table is in the Grand Villa   Chef arranging food with chopsticks.



Ahhhhhhhh.......the good old days! Wish I could play pool!


----------



## XMom

Nonsuch said:


> I was excited to receive an email from Disney Destinations titled "Make a GRAND getaway!"  Unfortunately it did not include any special rates   The email contained some amusing photos (I'm easily amused)   The Mickey Wheel and Zephyr are no longer visible from the front of the hotel, blocked by the VGC expansion.  Empty registration, must be the middle of the night.  Another old photo, since there is now additional registration at the far end.  Kids playing pool.  The only pool table is in the Grand Villa   Chef arranging food with chopsticks.



Where would the chef be arranging food with chopsticks?


----------



## rentayenta

The GCV are expanding?


----------



## Nonsuch

XMom said:


> Where would the chef be arranging food with chopsticks?


That's why the photo is funny 
The photo is from Napa Rose, and the dish appears to be Spring Rolls (or similar).  Although it's an Asian dish, a chef would not use chopsticks to arrange the plate after making the spring roll by hand.


----------



## Nonsuch

rentayenta said:


> The GCV are expanding?


I only wish


----------



## Sandan77

Hi I am a little confused, I have booked direct via Disneyland.com a prem view room at The Grand Californian. I am seeing all these pics of Villas? Are they something different or that that what they call the rooms. Sorry I am not up to speed on this. My husband want a view of grizzly peak direct into the park is this something you can get with my booking type? Cheers - we will be there 29 Aug to 1 Sept for the Disneyland half


----------



## Nonsuch

Sandan77 said:


> ...I am seeing all these pics of Villas? Are they something different or that that what they call the rooms...


"Villa" refers to a Disney Vacation Club (DVC) room.  DVC is a timeshare.  Villas at Grand Californian (VGC) were opened in 2009, part of an expansion of the Grand Californian Hotel (GCH) which added 200 "regular" hotel rooms.
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group



Sandan77 said:


> ...I have booked direct via Disneyland.com a prem view room at The Grand Californian...
> ...My husband want a view of grizzly peak direct into the park is this something you can get with my booking type?


The relationship between "view types" and specific rooms is somewhat mysterious at GCH, but many rooms have a very good view of Grizzly Peak 
You have paid extra for a Premium view, so you might want to call the hotel in advance with your request.


----------



## LSUDis

I have struggled with deciphering the room view classifications at GC, so I finally just called.  I gave the lady blocks of rooms and asked what views they are.  Here are the answers:  304-322=pool view, 013-018=pool view, 210-216=pool, 335-357=theme park, 400-458=theme park.  I also asked which rooms are considered to be woods, courtyard, and garden.  She replied, "The 100 wing and the 300 wing--basically the La Brisa courtyard."  
I know that by looking at the map, these seem to be obvious, but, with room classifications, you never seem to know when a sliver of tree becomes a garden view.  Hope this helps!


----------



## rentayenta

Nonsuch said:


> I only wish



I was so happy.


----------



## Sandan77

Thank you , I will call them


----------



## gregoryccc

Can someone let me know if the DVC villas at Grand Californian are accessible by *only* the stairs (without taking elevators)?  

Much thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

gregoryccc said:


> Can someone let me know if the DVC villas at Grand Californian are accessible by *only* the stairs (without taking elevators)?


The VGC wing is directly connected to the hotel on all floors, so any stairwell will avoid the elevators.  
If you want to avoid both elevators and stairs, there are villas and a few hotel rooms on the ground floor.


----------



## gregoryccc

Nonsuch said:


> The VGC wing is directly connected to the hotel on all floors, so any stairwell will avoid the elevators.
> If you want to avoid both elevators and stairs, there are villas and a few hotel rooms on the ground floor.



Thanks!  So the stairwells at GC are open to go up and down?  I've been to some hotels where they are locked off and you can only go down, but not up.


----------



## Nonsuch

gregoryccc said:


> ...So the stairwells at GC are open to go up and down?  I've been to some hotels where they are locked off and you can only go down, but not up.


While I can't fully confirm, the exterior doors which exit the hotel will be exit-only and doors within the hotel are unlocked.

A few stairs I have used:
The doors to the stairs in the VGC wing (near the GV) are unlocked on all floors.
The door which leads to DTD (near LaBrea Bakery) is exit-only.


----------



## Nonsuch

$99 -- Grand Californian: Mandara Spa Day, Reg. $195

Similar Travel Zoo offers appear once or twice a year.  DW has taken advantage of several of these offers.


----------



## yolie912

Does anyone know if the Grand Californian will be getting a refurb soon? When was the last time it got a refurb?

Thank you,


----------



## Nonsuch

yolie912 said:


> Does anyone know if the Grand Californian will be getting a refurb soon? When was the last time it got a refurb?


There has never been a major refurbishment.  The only significant update was the change to LCD TVs, and the associated furniture.

The hotel rooms added during the VGC expansion have the same layout and style as the original rooms.

Considering the poor condition of DLH prior to the remodel, GCH is years away from a major refurbishment.


----------



## yolie912

Thanks! How about the Villas?


----------



## addicted2dizney

yolie912 said:


> Thanks! How about the Villas?



villas are only a few years old correct?  Staying in them in Sept so I can let you know after that but I would guess they are not near refurb yet.


----------



## hjgaus

yolie912 said:


> Thanks! How about the Villas?



We've recently stayed at least 3 or 4 times in the past few years in the 1 & 2 bedrooms and they look great!    Maybe just a few scratches on some furniture and the slightest marks on a few walls but certainly not enough to be grossed out!!  

Both Grand Villas looked awesome the last time we were there in 2011 & 2012!


Have 2 reservations coming up this fall for studios (have never been yet but I think is the most used)   so I'll let you know how they are!


----------



## joihan777

In June a CM in the GCH will indeed begin refurbishment in 2015.  Don't know the scope or magnitude of the work however.


----------



## millie0312

I can't tell (only can read back so many pages) so if this was asked before sorry in advance! Here is my GCH question- I have a standard view room in December. What would be my best bet for a room request that would give us somewhat close access to the elevator/DTD main park entrances as well possibly a view of something somewhat pleasant (ie not the dark part of the parking lot lol). Any ideas of what blocks of rooms or specific rooms might work for this- I also need access to an elevator as we will have an infant and stroller and stairs won't work for us. TIA!!


----------



## yolie912

Thanks everyone.. Looking forward to my stay next year!


----------



## MermaidHair

LSUDis said:


> I have struggled with deciphering the room view classifications at GC, so I finally just called.  I gave the lady blocks of rooms and asked what views they are.  Here are the answers:  304-322=pool view, 013-018=pool view, 210-216=pool, 335-357=theme park, 400-458=theme park.  I also asked which rooms are considered to be woods, courtyard, and garden.  She replied, "The 100 wing and the 300 wing--basically the La Brisa courtyard." I know that by looking at the map, these seem to be obvious, but, with room classifications, you never seem to know when a sliver of tree becomes a garden view.  Hope this helps!



This is fabulous info and exactly what I came here to find out!  Thank you so much.  Can this info be added to/linked to in the original post?

I am excited because I just booked woods, courtyard and garden view rooms at the friends and family rate for Halloween. Woot!  Now I know what to ask for when I check in as to location!  Next step, Halloween party tix and we will be all set!


----------



## closetmickey

Is anyone able to confirm the current days/times for Songs from the Hearth and Stories from the Hearth? We always like to catch the songs, especially, when we are there. Thanks!


----------



## closetmickey

closetmickey said:


> Is anyone able to confirm the current days/times for Songs from the Hearth and Stories from the Hearth? We always like to catch the songs, especially, when we are there. Thanks!



Anyone?? Thanks


----------



## DvF Diva

Not sure where to post this.

Photos from 1BR villa #1514 (HA)

On the first floor, bushes view.
But if you could get over/through the landscaping, you were right by one of the gates to the pool area. LOL

View from LR:





It was in pretty good condition except for the sofa. Both back cushions were severely torn all around:


----------



## Nonsuch

DvF Diva said:


> Not sure where to post this.


The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group


DvF Diva said:


> ...It was in pretty good condition except for the sofa. Both back cushions were severely torn all around...


It's not surprising the sofas have not lasted, the fabric tends to "grab" onto clothing putting stress on those seams


----------



## XMom

Did I hear that they closed the arcade?


----------



## surfmontana

We have a premium view booked.  Wondering if the 5th and 6th floors are all Concierge level and DVC?

If we want to view the fun wheel and WOC would we ask for a Paradise Pier view?  I know it's just a dream, I mean request, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## julesann

I hear there is scaffolding on the GCH on the floors above the Napa Rose.  I'll be there in mid September -- do you have any information about the extent of this work and what parts of the hotel it affects and for how long?


----------



## XMom

surfmontana said:


> We have a premium view booked.  Wondering if the 5th and 6th floors are all Concierge level and DVC?  If we want to view the fun wheel and WOC would we ask for a Paradise Pier view?  I know it's just a dream, I mean request, but it never hurts to ask.



There is a whole separate building that is DVC. Not sure but there may be a few hotel rooms intermingled into it.


----------



## Nonsuch

julesann said:


> I hear there is scaffolding on the GCH on the floors above the Napa Rose.  I'll be there in mid September -- do you have any information about the extent of this work and what parts of the hotel it affects and for how long?


Some photos are posted at DisneyGeek 
Page 8 Page 25 Page 26

The Napa Rose renovation is scheduled through the end of September.
This exterior work was not announced, but blocks the Napa Rose windows.
It's likely the work will be completed before Napa Rose reopens.

The scaffolds go up 6 stories


----------



## julesann

Thanks Nonsuch--very helpful.  Not sure I want a room here now


----------



## MermaidHair

What does all that scaffolding do to the views from those rooms???  I would be so disappointed if I saved my money and saw that when I woke up each morning.  Also - I think a lot of those rooms are theme park views.  That's even more $$$.


----------



## Nonsuch

MermaidHair said:


> What does all that scaffolding do to the views from those rooms???


The scaffolding is being covered with green tarps, so those rooms must be vacant.

Some photos from today, taken by a friend (wish I was there)


----------



## Rainforest_Elf

Nonsuch said:


>



Wait, is that the park entrance from CA into GCH?


----------



## Nonsuch

Rainforest_Elf said:


> Wait, is that the park entrance from CA into GCH?


Yes.  The photo is taken from inside DCA, so this is the exit into GCH


----------



## surfmontana

Do you know what room numbers this will effect?


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

I'll trip report later, but I just returned this evening from four nights at GCH and it was the worst hotel stay I've ever had in my life. It was a three-day complimentary stay gifted to us by surprise by guest services to make up for our Premier APs not working correctly last year, and we were paying for a fourth night out of pocket. We expected it would be an awesome experience as we had never stayed there before and after all it's GCH. 

The lowlights:


When we arrived, our AC was broken. 
The maintenance supervisor sent by the front desk to fix it gave us an earful about how much he didn't like the hotel or his job and how he didn't understand why anyone would stay there--and he lied about fixing the AC, and left AC condenser gunk in our toilet.
When we realized the AC didn't work very late after returning from the parks the first night, we had to stay up two extra hours (past midnight) to wait for maintenance to finally fix the AC, which made my partner miss EMH the next morning.
The next night at midnight, a roach crawled out from under one of our beds. I covered it with a glass, put the glass with the live roach in a ziploc bag, and brought it all down to the front desk. They changed our room, and it took three hours to pack, move (including the eventually freezing cold room service we had ordered), and unpack in the new room. We didn't get to sleep until 3 a.m. and we both missed EMH the next morning.
The next morning after missing EMH, we realized the refrigerator--which we always use when we visit DLR--was broken. We told the front desk about it and they said they would send someone up, and we asked them to wait because my partner was in the shower. Maintenance came anyway and walked in on my indisposed partner.
That night, feeling like all we wanted to do was check out--even though the stay was mostly free--and go to the HoJo, we decided to have a drink at HL. After waiting 15 minutes to be served, we decided to leave, which apparently angered one of the wait staff who came over and was very rude to us for daring to leave instead of waiting for him to take our drink order. (I kid you not.) When we complained to the manager, he walked away.
On our final night, the hotel closed the entire laundry room for maintenance and we had to pack our luggage with dirty clothes (which isn't our practice) to fly home.

The morning of our last day, we told guest services about our experience at GCH and after bursting into tears because she's heard this before from unhappy guests, a VIP services coordinator erased our entire hotel charge and most of our charge-back expenses from our folio. It was the one moment at GCH that did not feel like we were being taken for granted by the staff there.

Because of what VIP services did, we came back home with more money than we left with. That means we were essentially paid to stay at the GCH. And not to be ungrateful, especially since this started off as a free "we're sorry" stay, but the entire experience was so heartbreakingly unmagical, we can honestly say you could not even pay us to stay there again. Not ever again. I can't understand what anyone sees in this place. The mismanagement is stunning and systemic, and Disney can do so much better. You're not supposed to yearn for the Harbor Blvd. HoJo or WDW's Pop Century when you're staying at GCH. Yet we spent four days wishing we were anywhere else.


----------



## Amilo

Wow. That is awful! I'm so sorry to hear about your experience! I'm feeling nervous for my stay now.


----------



## mitchwebb

just home from three nights at GC first night in a standard room with scaffolding  right next door but not in front of our room. Third floor looking through trees to see a little bit of Grizzly Rapids. Frig did not work. Moved to 2514 1-BD villa for a coupld of days. View of trees and sidewalk leading to pool.  Room was a littl warn but loved the size. We are use to BWV and the room was larger.  Not sure we will use point again for Grand around 120 points for the two nights.  Kids still like the DL hotel better.


----------



## whoever

Amilo said:


> Wow. That is awful! I'm so sorry to hear about your experience! I'm feeling nervous for my stay now.



Don't be.  I'd say that was a planets aligning, walked under a ladder, broke a truck full of mirrors sort of bad luck situation.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

I agree with the above(in part)----Don't be nervous *Amilo*!

*Every hotel has its good AND bad.*(at least, the ones we've stayed at.)

We've had not so nice stays at the Grand(definitely not a planets aligning thing, because there have been several times, over the years), but we've had lots of lovely stays as well, and the good far outweigh the bad!

I feel so sorry for *mikedoyleblogger*, that his stay there was miserable---that can happen* anywhere*.

I think to expect something to be magical and perfect, just because it is "supposedly" the "best"(which is* highly* *subjective*), can be dangerous---*possibly* setting oneself up for disappointment(at least, in my opinion)!

We loved the GCH, when we first began staying there years ago, when it first opened.  Now……it's not our favorite, but we still stay there occasionally, and still think it's lovely.

I realize that there are those who have stayed there a few times(or even many), and have found no faults---yet!  I truly hope they never will, but think that is quite unlikely(unless a blind eye is turned in every instance----which, can actually be a great life skill)!  I also think that having a good attitude can help one overlook a great deal, but not in *mikedoyleblogger*'s specific situation---way too much to deal with for that to have fixed much of anything.  That is a really terrible turn of events!


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

whoever said:


> Don't be.  I'd say that was a planets aligning, walked under a ladder, broke a truck full of mirrors sort of bad luck situation.



Thank you for making me laugh! I will say, I bet the renovation clears up a lot of issues people seem to repeatedly have (faulty tvs, fridges, AC--and hoopefully wifi.)


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

Cheshirecatty said:


> I agree with the above(in part)----Don't be nervous *Amilo*!
> 
> *Every hotel has its good AND bad.*(at least, the ones we've stayed at.)
> 
> We've had not so nice stays at the Grand(definitely not a planets aligning thing, because there have been several times, over the years), but we've had lots of lovely stays as well, and the good far outweigh the bad!
> 
> I feel so sorry for *mikedoyleblogger*, that his stay there was miserable---that can happen* anywhere*.
> 
> I think to expect something to be magical and perfect, just because it is "supposedly" the "best"(which is* highly* *subjective*), can be dangerous---*possibly* setting oneself up for disappointment(at least, in my opinion)!
> 
> We loved the GCH, when we first began staying there years ago, when it first opened.  Nowit's not our favorite, but we still stay there occasionally, and still think it's lovely.
> 
> I realize that there are those who have stayed there a few times(or even many), and have found no faults---yet!  I truly hope they never will, but think that is quite unlikely(unless a blind eye is turned in every instance----which, can actually be a great life skill)!  I also think that having a good attitude can help one overlook a great deal, but not in *mikedoyleblogger*'s specific situation---way too much to deal with for that to have fixed much of anything.  That is a really terrible turn of events!



I agree with all of this. We did keep trying to keep a positive attitude throughout--by the end we just had to laugh because what else can you do? We'll definitely stay on property again.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Mikedoyleblogger…..*

I* love* your positive attitude, and your *ability to* *laugh* at such a *lousy situation*----what a *great example!!!*

I'm glad you're willing to give staying on property(*at the GCH*) another "try"!(I think I would be quite reluctant, after hearing what was thrown at you!)  

I hope your next trip is truly exceptional!


----------



## crystal1313

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Mikedoyleblogger..*
> 
> I* love* your positive attitude, and your *ability to* *laugh* at such a *lousy situation*----what a *great example!!!*
> 
> I'm glad you're willing to give staying on property(*at the GCH*) another "try"!(I think I would be quite reluctant, after hearing what was thrown at you!)
> 
> I hope your next trip is truly exceptional!



I agree!  Way to stay positive.  Hoping that your next stay on property is amazing


----------



## minniecarousel

We have always had great stays here, but not so this time. At check-in I requested a room not too far from the elevators. We got a room on the 3rd floor, obviously next to a laundry room. No problem - our balcony didn't get a breeze, but I wasn't going to spend much time out there.

Yesterday afternoon (Tues) we went back to our room for a nap ( important if you're doing both Early Entry & staying up late!) Since our room is just above the Napa Rose, we heard constant drilling & sawing. They sent up ear plugs (obviously, they need to do the work.) we should have requested a different room then, because....this AM we were awakened at 6:30! We weren't going to get up til 7, at the earliest. The front desk couldn't tell us what the noise was. We could be moved IF we got our luggage to Bell by 11, but we couldn't get a new room until 4 - there goes our afternoon nap! And we leave tomorrow, so we hope to sleep in!

We're using DVC points & really expect great things!

Not complaining - really. Just can't say that it's been the usual stellar experience.


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

minniecarousel said:


> We have always had great stays here, but not so this time. At check-in I requested a room not too far from the elevators. We got a room on the 3rd floor, obviously next to a laundry room. No problem - our balcony didn't get a breeze, but I wasn't going to spend much time out there.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon (Tues) we went back to our room for a nap ( important if you're doing both Early Entry & staying up late!) Since our room is just above the Napa Rose, we heard constant drilling & sawing. They sent up ear plugs (obviously, they need to do the work.) we should have requested a different room then, because....this AM we were awakened at 6:30! We weren't going to get up til 7, at the earliest. The front desk couldn't tell us what the noise was. We could be moved IF we got our luggage to Bell by 11, but we couldn't get a new room until 4 - there goes our afternoon nap! And we leave tomorrow, so we hope to sleep in!
> 
> We're using DVC points & really expect great things!
> 
> Not complaining - really. Just can't say that it's been the usual stellar experience.



One thing my partner and I discussed over the weekend is that staying in a hotel under renovation is kind of a crapshoot. You never know if you'll have a good or bad experience because things just aren't going to be "normal" while the work is going on. I promise you, though, there are available rooms--and if you demand it, Bell will come up and move your luggage for you. After that roach, it's not like we dragged our luggage downstairs. They came to our room and moved everything for us. It's a double standard for them to tell you to drag it downstairs yourselves in order for them to change your room and make things right when they moved us themselves. One thing we learned at GCH last weekend is don't take no for an answer. You have every right to complain when the magic's not there.


----------



## sleepymouse

mikedoyleblogger said:


> You have every right to complain when the magic's not there.


Indeed! The customer is always right, right?


----------



## nolenbelledavis

We were there July 30-August 3rd.  We stayed on the 5th floor close to the elevator.  We loved it.  We are checking into DVC now because we are going to have a tough time going back to anything else.  I guess the 5th floor was high up enough that the renovations didn't matter.  No roaches either.  (Thank goodness!!!!)  

I also left a note for housekeeping asking for extra toiletries and they left tons.  Our a/c was also working exceptionally well.

The fridge didn't work and we called the morning after we got there when it hadn't cooled anything and they replaced it while we were at the park that day.

The only thing that kind of sucked was they turned the water off one morning from 1-5am.  They gave us 8 small dasani bottles because of it.  The bad thing was I didn't think about how the water wouldn't have time to warm up by my shower at 6ish and it was coooooold.

We have young kids and the proximity for naps or resting in the middle of the day was wonderful for us.


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

nolenbelledavis said:


> (snip)Our a/c was also working exceptionally well.



The maintenance man who successfully fixed our AC showed us the new method of putting the AC units on bypass, which disables the motion sensor, stops the units from bouncing back to the relatively high pre-set temperature, and keeps the units regulating the temperature at all times (instead of shutting off if you're sitting in one place too long or sleeping--and thus not triggering the motion sensor.) 

It all works with the little Fahrenheit/Celsius button on the left side of the electronic thermostat. First make sure the fan is on "Auto". Then, assuming you want to use Fahrenheit, first press the button to change over to Celsius, then long press (i.e. hold down) the button until the display shows "bp". The long press will also switch the unit back to Fahrenheit. Then you can simply use the arrows to select your target temperature. Turning the unit off and on turns off the bypass function.

According to the maintenance man who did this for us, you can specifically request for maintenance to come up and set your unit on bypass. He said because the units are old and in need of renovation (which of course is happening next year), they often just put them on bypass if guests complain that their rooms are too warm. Apparently it's common practice there. It makes your room go from overly warm to ice age pretty darn fast, too.


----------



## ::danielle::

mikedoyleblogger said:


> The maintenance man who successfully fixed our AC showed us the new method of putting the AC units on bypass, which disables the motion sensor, stops the units from bouncing back to the relatively high pre-set temperature, and keeps the units regulating the temperature at all times (instead of shutting off if you're sitting in one place too long or sleeping--and thus not triggering the motion sensor.)  It all works with the little Fahrenheit/Celsius button on the left side of the electronic thermostat. First make sure the fan is on "Auto". Then, assuming you want to use Fahrenheit, first press the button to change over to Celsius, then long press (i.e. hold down) the button until the display shows "bp". The long press will also switch the unit back to Fahrenheit. Then you can simply use the arrows to select your target temperature. Turning the unit off and on turns off the bypass function.  According to the maintenance man who did this for us, you can specifically request for maintenance to come up and set your unit on bypass. He said because the units are old and in need of renovation (which of course is happening next year), they often just put them on bypass if guests complain that their rooms are too warm. Apparently it's common practice there. It makes your room go from overly warm to ice age pretty darn fast, too.



Great tip! Thank you!


----------



## gottalovepluto

nolenbelledavis said:


> We were there July 30-August 3rd.  We stayed on the 5th floor close to the elevator.  We loved it.  We are checking into DVC now because we are going to have a tough time going back to anything else.  I guess the 5th floor was high up enough that the renovations didn't matter.  No roaches either.  (Thank goodness!!!!)  I also left a note for housekeeping asking for extra toiletries and they left tons.  Our a/c was also working exceptionally well.  The fridge didn't work and we called the morning after we got there when it hadn't cooled anything and they replaced it while we were at the park that day.  The only thing that kind of sucked was they turned the water off one morning from 1-5am.  They gave us 8 small dasani bottles because of it.  The bad thing was I didn't think about how the water wouldn't have time to warm up by my shower at 6ish and it was coooooold.  We have young kids and the proximity for naps or resting in the middle of the day was wonderful for us.




What is their problem with water over there?! We stayed a couple years ago and they shut the water of just like that, except no water bottles provided. I thought it was a fluke, there is simply no excuse for that to happen more than once, but once you're in the hotel in the middle of the trip you're stuck and have to make the best of it (there were 5 of us & people did end up needing the bathroom in the middle of the night). Yep, our morning water back that time was ice cold too after all that. Hmm, hadn't realized I was still a little upset about that...


----------



## cruise cruise cruise

I have read a few mentions of renovations in 2015. Cam someone give me more info? 
We are considering staying at GC April 2015, but will choose somewhere else if there are major renovations going on.


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

::danielle:: said:


> Great tip! Thank you!



You're welcome--and I wonder if it works at DLH and PPH too? Hmm...


----------



## natebenma

We just returned from at stay at the Grand Californian from Saturday July 12 to Wednesday July 16.  We loved the resort- the size and location of our room, the hotel amenities and of course the location.

I have done a review in pictures in my trip report and thought I would share the links here for anyone who might be interested:

Welcome to the Hotel California

Grand Californian Hotel
Entrances/Exits to Downtown Disney and California Adventure
Whitewater Snacks
Pool
Room 4427
The View! 


.


----------



## natebenma

closetmickey said:


> Is anyone able to confirm the current days/times for Songs from the Hearth and Stories from the Hearth? We always like to catch the songs, especially, when we are there. Thanks!



I don't know if you still  need this info, but according to the activities sheet we received on our trip (mid-July), Tales from the Hearth was scheduled for 5:30 pm and 7:30 pm


----------



## natebenma

mikedoyleblogger said:


> I'll trip report later, but I just returned this evening from four nights at GCH and it was the worst hotel stay I've ever had in my life. It was a three-day complimentary stay gifted to us by surprise by guest services to make up for our Premier APs not working correctly last year, and we were paying for a fourth night out of pocket. We expected it would be an awesome experience as we had never stayed there before and after all it's GCH.
> 
> The lowlights:
> 
> 
> When we arrived, our AC was broken.
> The maintenance supervisor sent by the front desk to fix it gave us an earful about how much he didn't like the hotel or his job and how he didn't understand why anyone would stay there--and he lied about fixing the AC, and left AC condenser gunk in our toilet.
> When we realized the AC didn't work very late after returning from the parks the first night, we had to stay up two extra hours (past midnight) to wait for maintenance to finally fix the AC, which made my partner miss EMH the next morning.
> The next night at midnight, a roach crawled out from under one of our beds. I covered it with a glass, put the glass with the live roach in a ziploc bag, and brought it all down to the front desk. They changed our room, and it took three hours to pack, move (including the eventually freezing cold room service we had ordered), and unpack in the new room. We didn't get to sleep until 3 a.m. and we both missed EMH the next morning.
> The next morning after missing EMH, we realized the refrigerator--which we always use when we visit DLR--was broken. We told the front desk about it and they said they would send someone up, and we asked them to wait because my partner was in the shower. Maintenance came anyway and walked in on my indisposed partner.
> That night, feeling like all we wanted to do was check out--even though the stay was mostly free--and go to the HoJo, we decided to have a drink at HL. After waiting 15 minutes to be served, we decided to leave, which apparently angered one of the wait staff who came over and was very rude to us for daring to leave instead of waiting for him to take our drink order. (I kid you not.) When we complained to the manager, he walked away.
> On our final night, the hotel closed the entire laundry room for maintenance and we had to pack our luggage with dirty clothes (which isn't our practice) to fly home.
> 
> The morning of our last day, we told guest services about our experience at GCH and after bursting into tears because she's heard this before from unhappy guests, a VIP services coordinator erased our entire hotel charge and most of our charge-back expenses from our folio. It was the one moment at GCH that did not feel like we were being taken for granted by the staff there.
> 
> Because of what VIP services did, we came back home with more money than we left with. That means we were essentially paid to stay at the GCH. And not to be ungrateful, especially since this started off as a free "we're sorry" stay, but the entire experience was so heartbreakingly unmagical, we can honestly say you could not even pay us to stay there again. Not ever again. I can't understand what anyone sees in this place. The mismanagement is stunning and systemic, and Disney can do so much better. You're not supposed to yearn for the Harbor Blvd. HoJo or WDW's Pop Century when you're staying at GCH. Yet we spent four days wishing we were anywhere else.



So sorry to hear about the issues you had during your stay.  

Your attitude and sense of humor in your posts since then are refreshing and positive.  Also appreciate the helpful information you posted about the air conditioning.  If you don't have any objections, I would like to quote your post and add it to my post about the room.  

PS-  don't read my post about the room until you have given permission.


----------



## natebenma

Does anyone know how to set the time on the room clock?  Sorry I don't have a close-up picture of clock showing the buttons.





We noticed that the time was about an hour and twenty minutes off.  We could not figure out how to change the time setting on the clock.  We even tried googling "Setting clock at Grand Californian Hotel" and we got instructions on setting the time on the Grandfather Clock in the lobby, but not on the one in our room!  We intended to stop by the front desk to ask, but we never ended up doing that.  I think we also tried leaving a note one morning for the housekeeper to ask to correct the time.


----------



## Rainforest_Elf

Nate, did you ask for a DTD view, or did you just get lucky?


----------



## natebenma

Rainforest_Elf said:


> Nate, did you ask for a DTD view, or did you just get lucky?



Just lucky.  We had requested a daybed, if available.  Not crucial for my family because there are only 4 of us, but convenient since the teens don't want to sleep together.  We totally understood that rooms with daybeds are reserved for families that need them.  When we asked at checkin if we got a room with a daybed, the CM went out back for a few minutes, came back and said, no, there were not any rooms with a daybed available, but they could give us a room with a DTD view.


----------



## Amilo

mikedoyleblogger said:
			
		

> The maintenance man who successfully fixed our AC showed us the new method of putting the AC units on bypass, which disables the motion sensor, stops the units from bouncing back to the relatively high pre-set temperature, and keeps the units regulating the temperature at all times (instead of shutting off if you're sitting in one place too long or sleeping--and thus not triggering the motion sensor.)
> 
> It all works with the little Fahrenheit/Celsius button on the left side of the electronic thermostat. First make sure the fan is on "Auto". Then, assuming you want to use Fahrenheit, first press the button to change over to Celsius, then long press (i.e. hold down) the button until the display shows "bp". The long press will also switch the unit back to Fahrenheit. Then you can simply use the arrows to select your target temperature. Turning the unit off and on turns off the bypass function.
> 
> According to the maintenance man who did this for us, you can specifically request for maintenance to come up and set your unit on bypass. He said because the units are old and in need of renovation (which of course is happening next year), they often just put them on bypass if guests complain that their rooms are too warm. Apparently it's common practice there. It makes your room go from overly warm to ice age pretty darn fast, too.



Thank you! I took a screenshot of your post so I can have quick access to the instructions


----------



## XMom

We were at Ca Adv yesterday and noticed a lot if scaffolding and canvas up around the building. Does anyone know what they are doing?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## cruise cruise cruise

XMom said:


> We were at Ca Adv yesterday and noticed a lot if scaffolding and canvas up around the building. Does anyone know what they are doing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I believe it has to do with the renovations at Napa Rose


----------



## Just Peachy

mikedoyleblogger said:


> You're welcome--and I wonder if it works at DLH and PPH too? Hmm...


I was wondering the same thing.  We stay most times at the DLH and have wondered how to better regulate the AC.....


----------



## BriannaRuth

The scaffolding has nothing to do with the Napa Rose renovation.  It goes all the way up to the 6th floor.  Evidently they are renovating the 300 wing.  

Sorry to hear others had bad experiences ... we just returned from our stay 8/9 - 8/14 and had no major problems.  

We were in room 4442, near the "secret exit" with a GRR view.  The renovations did not affect us, other than the fact that we could see them from our room if we looked to the right.  Certainly they didn't wake us up, and we did return to the room in the afternoons.

Our frig was warm when we arrived, but the bellman turned it cooler.  This made everything on the middle shelf freeze, so we just used that shelf as a freezer as the rest was fine.

We set our thermostat to 68 and it stayed that way our whole stay.  It was always cool when we returned to the room.

There are two laundry rooms -- we were told the one closest to us was closed because the dryers were broken.  But we washed our two small loads there anyway and just took the clothes to the other laundry to dry.

I will say the "secret exit" was awesome!  It made getting to DL _so_ fast!


----------



## surfmontana

BriannaRuth said:


> We were in room 4442, near the "secret exit" with a GRR view.  The renovations did not affect us, other than the fact that we could see them from our room if we looked to the right.  Certainly they didn't wake us up, and we did return to the room in the afternoons.



Do you have any pics of the view from your room? Was this a premium room?


----------



## BriannaRuth

I'm doing a trip report and hope to have some to upload when I get a minute.  Yes, this was a premium view room.  Here's a view someone posted of 5440, which is just one room down from ours and one floor up, so it's very similar.  

I would say that this picture looks a little farther away than it looks in person, if that makes any sense.  GRR mountain seemed closer in person than it looks in this shot.  That's the monorail in the foreground as well.  We also could see a little further into Condor Flats than is shown in this photo.  This view is straight out and to the left.  If you looked more to the right, you could see part of the Wheel of Death and some other parts of Paradise Pier.  The view was quite nice at night, although not spectacular.  I think the rooms in the villa wing have the best views, but they're less convenient to the park.

What this photo doesn't show is what you see when you look straight down.  The area right below the room was rather unsightly because that's where they were storing some construction equipment.  I was hoping to stay in the 300 wing, but it was under construction.

http://s444.photobucket.com/user/Pjimmeyer/media/room5440.jpg.html

Thanks to whoever posted this photo originally; sorry I don't have a name!


----------



## surfmontana

BriannaRuth said:


> I was hoping to stay in the 300 wing, but it was under construction.
> 
> http://s444.photobucket.com/user/Pjimmeyer/media/room5440.jpg.html
> 
> Thanks to whoever posted this photo originally; sorry I don't have a name!



Thanks for the link. I was hoping for the 300 wing too, but will be happy any where. 

Did you request this room or just luck out?


----------



## Sandan77

I have booked and paid for a prem view room and have requested Grizzly Peak view. Can someone please tell me what wing or aprox room number I should be requesting at check in, we will be there in 10 days time!!


----------



## BriannaRuth

We booked a premium view room.  We requested a room near the Napa Rose elevators on a high floor with bunk beds a park view.  Our room, 4442, had a great view of Grizzly Peak.  (We actually weren't all that close to the Napa elevators but those were still the closest elevators to us as most of the 300 wing, which is closer to the Napa elevators, was under renovation.)  

We were told at check in that 4th floor rooms (4xxx) are the highest level that has bunk beds.

The rooms have 4 numbers.  So for room 4321, for example, you're on the 4th floor on the 300 wing.  

Sandan, this request should work for you as well.  The only wild card is the renovation.  I originally wanted a 300 wing view but was glad I didn't get it as those rooms were being renovated and had scaffolding in front of them (they were empty during our visit).  Not sure what the renovations will be when you get there.  

I'd request a Grizzly Peak park view in the 300 or 400 wing. Some of the 100 wing (X1XX) may also have Grizzly Peak views but those are further away with the pool in between the room and the park.   You don't want those if Grizzly Peak is your main concern.

By the way, request your view ahead of time.  Don't wait until check-in.  If you're arriving late, call and let them know the day before or the day of and request your view again.  I was told they sometimes give rooms away when guests start checking in even if a particular view is pre-assigned if the guest assigned to that room hasn't checked in yet.  

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## surfmontana

BriannaRuth said:


> We booked a premium view room.  We requested a room near the Napa Rose elevators on a high floor with bunk beds a park view.  Our room, 4442, had a great view of Grizzly Peak.  (We actually weren't all that close to the Napa elevators but those were still the closest elevators to us as most of the 300 wing, which is closer to the Napa elevators, was under renovation.)
> 
> We were told at check in that 4th floor rooms (4xxx) are the highest level that has bunk beds.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!



This is GREAT inside intel!!

We really want bunks and a nice view which is just want you had 

Seeing as the x300 wing is down, I think we will ask for either the 4424-4428 area you were in close to the secret door or maybe the 4240-4260 that should see Paradise Pier, although Hydro Guy did warn about obstructed views. 

I am sooo excited


----------



## Sandan77

BriannaRuth said:


> We booked a premium view room.  We requested a room near the Napa Rose elevators on a high floor with bunk beds a park view.  Our room, 4442, had a great view of Grizzly Peak.  (We actually weren't all that close to the Napa elevators but those were still the closest elevators to us as most of the 300 wing, which is closer to the Napa elevators, was under renovation.)
> 
> We were told at check in that 4th floor rooms (4xxx) are the highest level that has bunk beds.
> 
> The rooms have 4 numbers.  So for room 4321, for example, you're on the 4th floor on the 300 wing.
> 
> Sandan, this request should work for you as well.  The only wild card is the renovation.  I originally wanted a 300 wing view but was glad I didn't get it as those rooms were being renovated and had scaffolding in front of them (they were empty during our visit).  Not sure what the renovations will be when you get there.
> 
> I'd request a Grizzly Peak park view in the 300 or 400 wing. Some of the 100 wing (X1XX) may also have Grizzly Peak views but those are further away with the pool in between the room and the park.   You don't want those if Grizzly Peak is your main concern.
> 
> By the way, request your view ahead of time.  Don't wait until check-in.  If you're arriving late, call and let them know the day before or the day of and request your view again.  I was told they sometimes give rooms away when guests start checking in even if a particular view is pre-assigned if the guest assigned to that room hasn't checked in yet.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!



Great thanks for the tips , I have requested via email with reply the grizzly peak view, they have said it is noted. I plan on checking in aprox 7 am so I hope that will help too


----------



## surfmontana

Sandan77 said:


> Great thanks for the tips , I have requested via email with reply the grizzly peak view, they have said it is noted. I plan on checking in aprox 7 am so I hope that will help too




What was the email  address you used?


----------



## Sandan77

surfmontana said:


> What was the email  address you used?



I filled out the contact us form on the Disneyland site 

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/help/email/

Once I received a response I just kept using that for requests and other questions I had. Grizzly Peak view with Bunk beds!! Will see how it goes


----------



## BriannaRuth

surfmontana said:


> Seeing as the x300 wing is down, I think we will ask for either the 4424-4428 area you were in close to the secret door or maybe the 4240-4260 that should see Paradise Pier, although Hydro Guy did warn about obstructed views.



Just to be clear -- We were in 4442, so maybe you mean 4424-4448.  The higher numbers will be closer to Grizzly Peak and the exit.  The lower numbers will be closer to the renovation area (at least as of a couple days ago).

I think those 4240-4260 rooms would have great views as well.


----------



## cruise cruise cruise

Is food and beverage service offered poolside?


----------



## BunnieGene

cruise cruise cruise said:


> Is food and beverage service offered poolside?



Yes it is!


----------



## Rainforest_Elf

I've been checked in for all of 1 hour and am so underwhelmed by the customer service at the GCH. I'm here for a freaking customer service course and they have a thing or two to learn themselves!

Phone by the bed does not work. 

Bag check guy was grumpy, I asked him a simple question and he became more grumpy. 

Person I am traveling with did not get her room key activated and they wanted her to trek all the way down to the lobby to get a new card (never heard of a hotel making someone do that, you bring it up to the guest!)

I ask for a room close to the parks with any type of view, and I'm in the 200 wing. Which means long hallways and back out through the lobby.

I'm pissed.


----------



## Joel0917

I just returned from 4 days at gch and everyone was great.  Valet...bellman....front desk...housekeeping...all of them.  Even looked up my room requests while I was checking in and said yep...I have the room...I requested specific numbers and got first choice..6504.  

Poolside service was a little slow Friday but great Saturday.


----------



## surfmontana

Is there still scaffolding in front of the x300 wing of the hotel?


----------



## BriannaRuth

Rainforest_Elf said:


> I've been checked in for all of 1 hour and am so underwhelmed by the customer service at the GCH. I'm here for a freaking customer service course and they have a thing or two to learn themselves!
> 
> Phone by the bed does not work.
> 
> Bag check guy was grumpy, I asked him a simple question and he became more grumpy.
> 
> Person I am traveling with did not get her room key activated and they wanted her to trek all the way down to the lobby to get a new card (never heard of a hotel making someone do that, you bring it up to the guest!)
> 
> I ask for a room close to the parks with any type of view, and I'm in the 200 wing. Which means long hallways and back out through the lobby.
> 
> I'm pissed.



So sorry you're having problems at the GCH!  I'd guess the room location issue is due to the renovation.  They had a LOT of park view rooms that were unavailable last week, probably the same this week.  

Hope you have a better rest of the week.


----------



## Rainforest_Elf

BriannaRuth said:


> So sorry you're having problems at the GCH!  I'd guess the room location issue is due to the renovation.  They had a LOT of park view rooms that were unavailable last week, probably the same this week.
> 
> Hope you have a better rest of the week.



I gave myself a little attitude adjustment after I posted the first time and calmed down a bit. Having a solid meal helped, and then watching World of Color from the viewing deck reminded me of the Disney magic. And truly the customer service IN the parks has been phenomenal. It's just weird that something is off at the GCH. Ah well.


----------



## Nonsuch

Joel0917 said:


> ...I have the room...I requested specific numbers and got first choice..6504.


The best studio villa


----------



## mirage0306

Hmm, we were just in 4306 and there weren't any renovations nearby.


----------



## lorijohnhill

Does anyone have any experience with the pools in January? I was told they are open and heated, but was wondering how warm the water would be. Would my daughter be able to enjoy the pool and slide?


----------



## Joel0917

I just returned from 4 days at gch and everyone was great.  Valet...bellman....front desk...housekeeping...all of them.  Even looked up my room requests while I was checking in and said yep...I have the room...I requested specific numbers and got first choice..6504.  

Poolside service was a little slow Friday but great Saturday.


----------



## LongTimeFan

Does anyone know where those very few king bed rooms are located or are they scattered about here and there? 

Has anyone ever had a king bed room and where was it located if you have?


----------



## surfmontana

Rainforest_Elf said:


> I gave myself a little attitude adjustment after I posted the first time and calmed down a bit. Having a solid meal helped, and then watching World of Color from the viewing deck reminded me of the Disney magic. And truly the customer service IN the parks has been phenomenal. It's just weird that something is off at the GCH. Ah well.



Hope you continue to experience nothing but Disney magic. Sorry it started out rough.


----------



## Nonsuch

LongTimeFan said:


> Does anyone know where those very few king bed rooms are located or are they scattered about here and there.


King beds are scattered.  There were 75 king rooms before the expansion, which added 200 rooms (unknown how many king).
The master bedroom of 1 and 2 bedroom villas (VGC) have king beds 



LongTimeFan said:


> Has anyone ever had a king bed room and where was it located if you have?


4333, 5343, 5417


----------



## LongTimeFan

Nonsuch said:


> King beds are scattered.  There were 75 king rooms before the expansion, which added 200 rooms (unknown how many king).
> The master bedroom of 1 and 2 bedroom villas (VGC) have king beds
> 
> 
> 4333, 5343, 5417



Thanks for the info on the King rooms. Looks like it might be difficult to snag one.


----------



## KFJames

Can we checkin early, say 10am & still be able to get in via california adventure, we are AP holders?


----------



## Nonsuch

KFJames said:


> Can we checkin early, say 10am & still be able to get in via california adventure, we are AP holders?


Yes, and ticket type does not matter.
I have checked in at 6AM and taken advantage of 7AM Extra Magic Hour


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

KFJames said:


> Can we checkin early, say 10am & still be able to get in via california adventure, we are AP holders?



Yes. They'll call you later to let you know your room number.


----------



## blackjackdelta

I should be able to remember this but I do not, after my open heart surgery if seem to have lost a few brain cell.
We will be staying at the GCH if DD and some where In the back of my brain I remember something about checking in early, the day of arrival by phoning in before our flight leaves...or have I just lost it.?

Thanks for the help,

Jack


----------



## Cheshirecatty

You haven't "lost it" Jack!  You* can* call in, morning of arrival, and pre-register/check in!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Cheshirecatty said:


> You haven't "lost it" Jack!  You* can* call in, morning of arrival, and pre-register/check in!



Thanks, I will call before we fly out that morning.

Jack


----------



## sleepymouse

We called to preregister last year, but I am not sure why. It didn't seem to achieve anything. Am I missing something?


----------



## blackjackdelta

sleepymouse said:


> We called to preregister last year, but I am not sure why. It didn't seem to achieve anything. Am I missing something?



The theory is that the inventory of available rooms comes open in the morning based on people that will be checking out that day. The earlier that you can check in gives an advantage to "maybe" be able to secure a better room based on the type of room you have a reservation for.
We will be there  for Dapper Day "week", leading up to the actually Dapper Day and a better chance for a "Pixie Dust" upgrade or just a better standard room other than a parking lot view which we have had before.
I guess we will just see how things go.   Just a simple plan.
My biggest problem is that I really do not know exactly where the best view standard rooms are located, (room numbers, physical location). Also , we land at 1135 at SNA, so with luck there might be a room available when we get to the hotel.

Any thoughts would be appreciated,

Jack


----------



## BriannaRuth

blackjackdelta said:


> The theory is that the inventory of available rooms comes open in the morning based on people that will be checking out that day. The earlier that you can check in gives an advantage to "maybe" be able to secure a better room based on the type of room you have a reservation for.



This is true.  When we were there last week, we stayed one night at the PPH before transferring to the GCH the next day.  I stopped by the desk at the GCH the evening we arrived just to see if they could tell me if my room requests had been honored.  They told me that "as of now" I had been assigned a particular room with all my requests, but that could always change as guests checked in the next morning and they might need the room I had already been pre-assigned.  DH headed over the next AM while we were in the park and checked us in about 9 am, just to be sure.  We did get our requests.


----------



## Nonsuch

Repeating another tip (it's somewhere in this thread):

The registration form guests sign shows the room number.  Even though the room number is clearly printed, the registration CM will not tell you the room number.  This is very valuable information, since during initial registration is the best opportunity to change assigned rooms (particularly early in the day).


----------



## blackjackdelta

BriannaRuth said:


> This is true.  When we were there last week, we stayed one night at the PPH before transferring to the GCH the next day.  I stopped by the desk at the GCH the evening we arrived just to see if they could tell me if my room requests had been honored.  They told me that "as of now" I had been assigned a particular room with all my requests, but that could always change as guests checked in the next morning and they might need the room I had already been pre-assigned.  DH headed over the next AM while we were in the park and checked us in about 9 am, just to be sure.  We did get our requests.



Thank you for validating and sharing your experience.

Jack


----------



## sleepymouse

Nonsuch said:


> Repeating another tip (it's somewhere in this thread):  The registration form guests sign shows the room number.  Even though the room number is clearly printed, the registration CM will not tell you the room number.  This is very valuable information, since during initial registration is the best opportunity to change assigned rooms (particularly early in the day).


Thanks for the tip! I've read posts where you have mentioned this for DVC rooms but did not realize it applied to all GCH hotel rooms. Makes complete sense.


----------



## sleepymouse

blackjackdelta said:


> The theory is that the inventory of available rooms comes open in the morning based on people that will be checking out that day. The earlier that you can check in gives an advantage to "maybe" be able to secure a better room based on the type of room you have a reservation for.



I completely agree with this and find it to be true. The problem is that calling in to preregister is not the same as checking in. Nothing is secure until you actually step up to the hotel front desk. We will be arriving at the GCH tomorrow, and I will call in the morning before our flight departs, just in case. I think it will be a futile call, but figure why not.


----------



## XMom

sleepymouse said:


> I completely agree with this and find it to be true. The problem is that calling in to preregister is not the same as checking in. Nothing is secure until you actually step up to the hotel front desk. We will be arriving at the GCH tomorrow, and I will call in the morning before our flight departs, just in case. I think it will be a futile call, but figure why not.



Let us know how it works out. We are due to arrive on Friday and of course have our requests. Was hoping to have my Hubby stop by on Thursday evening after he picks up his bib from the expo. He will come home that night and then we will all head back down after the kids get out of school on Friday. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

XMom said:


> Let us know how it works out. We are due to arrive on Friday and of course have our requests. Was hoping to have my Hubby stop by on Thursday evening after he picks up his bib from the expo. He will come home that night and then we will all head back down after the kids get out of school on Friday. Fingers crossed!!



Please let all of know how it works. Still very unsure of what room numbers to request for a standard room if no pixie dust is available. Two weeks to go


Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

I am also very interested if this works out, but still curious about what standard room may have a better view than the parking lot so I may request if no pixie dust is available.

Thanks

Jack


----------



## dnamertz

On the day of check-in, how early can we begin using the pool, and on the day of check-out how late can we use the pool?

Also, would we be able to bring another child to the pool with us (a family friend who will be staying at another hotel)...or do they only allow the registered guests to use the pool?


----------



## Amilo

dnamertz said:
			
		

> On the day of check-in, how early can we begin using the pool, and on the day of check-out how late can we use the pool?
> 
> Also, would we be able to bring another child to the pool with us (a family friend who will be staying at another hotel)...or do they only allow the registered guests to use the pool?



It is my understanding that it's only registered guests. However, if you have not filled your room to capacity (5) you should be able to register the child to your room


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

dnamertz said:


> On the day of check-in, how early can we begin using the pool, and on the day of check-out how late can we use the pool?



You can use the pool immediately upon check-in. Your room doesn't need to be ready either. The moment you have your room key, you have pool access. (You need to swipe your room key to access the pool gates.)

On check-out day, your pool and room access would both end at check-out time (11 a.m.), at which time your key cards should stop working.


----------



## BriannaRuth

In practice, you could exit the pool later as long as you entered before your key stopped working.  Just be sure you don't physically check out by going to the front desk before you go to the pool because your key will stop working as soon as you do that.  Just let them check you out automatically.


----------



## sleepymouse

XMom said:


> Let us know how it works out. We are due to arrive on Friday and of course have our requests. Was hoping to have my Hubby stop by on Thursday evening after he picks up his bib from the expo. He will come home that night and then we will all head back down after the kids get out of school on Friday. Fingers crossed!!


I called this morning about an hour before arriving to check on something else and asked if I should/why preregister. The front desk person told me that the only purpose was to verify contact info and such. So, I didn't bother with preregistration.  

I booked a brisa/courtyard view room and previously requested bunk beds, high floor and a specific block of rooms. I was only given the bunk beds. I wasn't too concerned because I wanted to find out about getting a room not facing the courtyard and knew that I would have to deal with this in person. It turned out that I was assigned such a room and am very happy with it. Though my room is classified as woods view, it faces the pools. When I sit on the balcony, I can see the pools as well as the Wheel of Death and the Zephyr in the distance. Such a happy surprise! I will attempt to post some photos and the room info later.


----------



## goooof1

On check out day your room key will work at the pool all day.


----------



## dnamertz

goooof1 said:


> On check out day your room key will work at the pool all day.



Will the hotel hold onto our luggage beyond the check out time?


----------



## dnamertz

Amilo said:


> It is my understanding that it's only registered guests. However, if you have not filled your room to capacity (5) you should be able to register the child to your room



If there are 5 of us registered to the room, but not all of us will be at the pool, can this other guest take their place at the pool?  Do you only need a room key to enter the pool area?


----------



## blackjackdelta

dnamertz said:


> Will the hotel hold onto our luggage beyond the check out time?


 

Yes they will, at the bell desk.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

dnamertz said:


> If there are 5 of us registered to the room, but not all of us will be at the pool, can this other guest take their place at the pool? Do you only need a room key to enter the pool area?


 
The pools are registered guests only(their rules) and they will need a room key to go thru the entrance.

Jack


----------



## XMom

dnamertz said:


> On the day of check-in, how early can we begin using the pool, and on the day of check-out how late can we use the pool?  Also, would we be able to bring another child to the pool with us (a family friend who will be staying at another hotel)...or do they only allow the registered guests to use the pool?



On check out day they have told us that we can use the pool until we are ready to leave. We usually stay until 4pm then change in the bathrooms. Bell services keeps our luggage until we are ready to depart.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Pigletears

Anyone ever get to the GHC and there were no rooms (overbooked)?  If so....what happened......just curious......I'm staying in oct and looks like it's sold out!


----------



## kailuagirl

Can anyone let me know what the current style of coffee maker is in the rooms?  I want to bring my own coffee, filter, etc. but not sure what to prefer for.  Thanks!!


----------



## Disney0010

Currently here at DL. Checked into GCH. We arrived yesterday morning at 10:00 and were immediately able to check in. Everyone here at the hotel has been very friendly and helpful. No issues with the room. We are very close to the lobby on the fourth floor.


----------



## Nonsuch

kailuagirl said:


> Can anyone let me know what the current style of coffee maker is in the rooms?


The Cuisinart pod coffee makers are not very good


----------



## kailuagirl

Thanks!!  For the pic   Shucks, that's the same on as last year and I agree, it's not very good.


----------



## blackjackdelta

kailuagirl said:


> Thanks!!  For the pic   Shucks, that's the same on as last year and I agree, it's not very good.



While being not very good , it is still coffee and not sucking extra bucks out of your pocket from starbucks, etc. We will be there on this coming Sunday for Dapper Day lead up week.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

kailuagirl said:


> Thanks!!  For the pic   Shucks, that's the same on as last year and I agree, it's not very good.



While being not very good , it is still coffee and sucking extra bucks out of your pocket from starbucks, etc. We will be there on this coning Sunday for Dapper Day lead up week.

Jack


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

kailuagirl said:


> Thanks!!  For the pic   Shucks, that's the same on as last year and I agree, it's not very good.



We just use it for hot water and bring Via Singles with us. It's not brewed coffee, but it's pretty good and works out well that early in the morning!


----------



## whoever

blackjackdelta said:


> While being not very good , it is still coffee



THis.  I use it every time I'm there.  If I could freebase coffee, I probably would.


----------



## sleepymouse

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We just use it for hot water and bring Via Singles with us. It's not brewed coffee, but it's pretty good and works out well that early in the morning!


We do exactly the same.


----------



## traci

Staying in standard view club level mid Oct for a couple of nights.
Can any of you experts give me insight on what to expect room view wise?  I am also curious of the proximity of the rooms to the lounge.  We will have a queen bed with bunk configuration if that makes any difference.


----------



## Nonsuch

traci said:


> Staying in standard view club level mid Oct for a couple of nights.
> Can any of you experts give me insight on what to expect room view wise?  I am also curious of the proximity of the rooms to the lounge.  We will have a queen bed with bunk configuration if that makes any difference.


The lounge is on the 6th floor, with a stairs to the 5th near the lounge entrance.  Concierge guests will most often be assigned to those upper floors.  I had a bunk bed room on the 6th floor (above Storytellers) with a view of the pools and DCA, classified as a Concierge Theme Park View.  The lounge looks into the Brisa Courtyard, so the nearest concierge rooms will also look into the courtyard.

You have 3 requirements (bunk beds, lounge proximity, view), so make it clear to the CM when checking in which are most important


----------



## traci

Nonsuch said:


> The lounge is on the 6th floor, with a stairs to the 5th near the lounge entrance.  Concierge guests will most often be assigned to those upper floors.  I had a bunk bed room on the 6th floor (above Storytellers) with a view of the pools and DCA, classified as a Concierge Theme Park View.  The lounge looks into the Brisa Courtyard, so the nearest concierge rooms will also look into the courtyard.
> 
> You have 3 requirements (bunk beds, lounge proximity, view), so make it clear to the CM when checking in which are most important




nonsuch  thank you!
If we have a standard view I'm pretty certain we wont have a view of the pool and DCA, right?


----------



## whoever

Got my worst view I've ever had.  View of the valet area (x243).  Can't complain because the price was right for Dapper day, but other's with my room arrangement got pool views.  Bully for them.  I definitely hope I never get this view again.


----------



## traci

whoever said:


> Got my worst view I've ever had.  View of the valet area (x243).  Can't complain because the price was right for Dapper day, but other's with my room arrangement got pool views.  Bully for them.  I definitely hope I never get this view again.



My price is outrageous hence my concern 
I would have just splurged for the prem view but it's sold out.  Our dates are firm since we are going to the party.  Wish us luck and pixie dust!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

whoever said:


> Got my worst view I've ever had.  View of the valet area (x243).  Can't complain because the price was right for Dapper day, but other's with my room arrangement got pool views.  Bully for them.  I definitely hope I never get this view again.



Did they have the DD price?


----------



## Nonsuch

traci said:


> ...If we have a standard view I'm pretty certain we wont have a view of the pool and DCA, right?





traci said:


> ...I would have just splurged for the prem view but it's sold out.


If premium view is sold out, it does seem less likely that you will get a view upgrade.
I suspect (but have no official confirmation) that Standard View Concierge are an upgraded view from regular Standard View (non-concierge) 

My usual request:  a room near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose, facing the park.
This area has convenient access to the DCA entrance, but does increase the distance to the lounge.


----------



## traci

nonsuch said:


> if premium view is sold out, it does seem less likely that you will get a view upgrade.
> I suspect (but have no official confirmation) that standard view concierge are an upgraded view from regular standard view (non-concierge)
> 
> my usual request:  A room near the elevators adjacent to napa rose, facing the park.
> This area has convenient access to the dca entrance, but does increase the distance to the lounge.



very helpful!!!


----------



## whoever

Man the line to drop off luggage at 10:45 was across the lobby and turned the corner toward hearthstone today.  They need to figure out a better way of doing this at peak times.


----------



## rentayenta

Have folks found it better to fax villa requests or email them or does it really matter? Anyone have the room request email handy?


----------



## Nonsuch

rentayenta said:


> Have folks found it better to fax villa requests or email them or does it really matter?


I have always used email for requests:  members@disneyvacationclub.com
This is only for VGC requests (not the hotel), and must be sent by the DVC owner.


----------



## rentayenta

Nonsuch said:


> I have always used email for requests:  members@disneyvacationclub.com
> This is only for VGC requests (not the hotel), and must be sent by the DVC owner.




 Oh great, I have this. For some reason I was thinking I would have to email the resort. 


So looking forward to 6 nights in a dedicated two bedroom.

What are the pool views like? We've had the WoC view a few times; wondering if it's time to change it up.


----------



## MommyJKM

rentayenta said:


> Oh great, I have this. For some reason I was thinking I would have to email the resort.
> 
> 
> So looking forward to 6 nights in a dedicated two bedroom.
> 
> What are the pool views like? We've had the WoC view a few times; wondering if it's time to change it up.



We had a pool view once and it's fairly loud. My DD was 3 and took an afternoon nap and even with the great "sound-proof" patio doors, she kept stirring from the kids screaming at the pool. 

The quietest "View" room is the Grizzly Peak/DCA Entrance/Soarin' view. The monorail comes by but it's so quiet you never notice. My old TR has the room numbers on the last page of that view. 

Enjoy 6 days!!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Nonsuch said:


> If premium view is sold out, it does seem less likely that you will get a view upgrade. I suspect (but have no official confirmation) that Standard View Concierge are an upgraded view from regular Standard View (non-concierge)   My usual request:  a room near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose, facing the park. This area has convenient access to the DCA entrance, but does increase the distance to the lounge.



We've had standard view concierge a couple times and always faced the valet parking area, though we were high enough we could see the monorail track entering the downtown disney stop in the distance so that was neat.  Those rooms were both two queen rooms. Never been offered an upgraded view. Not to rain on hopes, but don't want you to be disappointed to start off your Disney trip!


----------



## rentayenta

MommyJKM said:


> We had a pool view once and it's fairly loud. My DD was 3 and took an afternoon nap and even with the great "sound-proof" patio doors, she kept stirring from the kids screaming at the pool.
> 
> The quietest "View" room is the Grizzly Peak/DCA Entrance/Soarin' view. The monorail comes by but it's so quiet you never notice. My old TR has the room numbers on the last page of that view.
> 
> Enjoy 6 days!!!




Thank you! I remember reading your report on your day with a plaid. 


I think the Monorail whizzing by would be so amazing too. Our friends haven't stayed at the GCH/V and will be joining us. I am crazy excited to share the magic with them.


----------



## traci

gottalovepluto said:


> We've had standard view concierge a couple times and always faced the valet parking area, though we were high enough we could see the monorail track entering the downtown disney stop in the distance so that was neat.  Those rooms were both two queen rooms. Never been offered an upgraded view. Not to rain on hopes, but don't want you to be disappointed to start off your Disney trip!



Thanks gottalovepluto!  I really appreciate your response!  Not counting on an upgraded room -- was more concerned of the standard view.  Kinda silly since we will only be there 2 nights and most of the time we will be at the parks and party or grabbing munchies in the lounge.


----------



## blackjackdelta

whoever said:


> Man the line to drop off luggage at 10:45 was across the lobby and turned the corner toward hearthstone today.  They need to figure out a better way of doing this at peak times.



We were in line right before you and it took 10 minutes just to help 1 chinese couple and kids,  the worst I have seen in a while.

Jack


----------



## ParkHopper1

whoever said:


> Man the line to drop off luggage at 10:45 was across the lobby and turned the corner toward hearthstone today.  They need to figure out a better way of doing this at peak times.



The GCH luggage service is pathetic for the level that they pretend to be at the GCH. I will try and avoid giving them my bags at all costs. I really want to tip the bellmen but not when it takes 45 min to get bags to my room or 30 min to pick up you luggage at the valet!


----------



## Collmal

We are taking a big family trip and most of us are staying at GCH - we have a DTD view and my sister has a standard. We would like to be near each other and the lobby/elevators...is this even possible? What room #s should we request?


----------



## Nonsuch

Collmal said:


> ...we have a DTD view and my sister has a standard. We would like to be near each other and the lobby/elevators...is this even possible?


Seems possible 
x101 - x133 (odd) are standard view at the front of the hotel, and just around the corner are x135 - x167 (odd) which are DTD view.


----------



## lorijohnhill

Does GCH still have a list of "special offerings" for hotel guests? Specifically, do they still offer the opportunity to go to Build-a-Bear prior to store opening? If so, what is the current cost of this package? We did this five years ago and my daughter is asking if she can do it again.


----------



## waltonmkb

Does anyone know if we can take our own snacks and drinks to the pool area?


----------



## rms123

waltonmkb said:


> Does anyone know if we can take our own snacks and drinks to the pool area?



I believe so.  I didn't see any signs saying no.


----------



## gardengirl2790

Yes, we always to our own snacks and water.


----------



## MommyJKM

lorijohnhill said:


> Does GCH still have a list of "special offerings" for hotel guests? Specifically, do they still offer the opportunity to go to Build-a-Bear prior to store opening? If so, what is the current cost of this package? We did this five years ago and my daughter is asking if she can do it again.



The still DO! We did it in May. It doesn't cost anything but you HAVE to reserve it when you check in. Make sure you call the hotel a few days before because a few things you do HAVE to sign up for (like the Art of the Crafts Tour).My trip report has an explaination about the BAB and the exclusive items they have. You can have up to 15 people go I think.

They have the Morning power walk through DCA also, and an outdoor pilates class (my trip report has the explanation on BAB). I think this is a pretty updated list:

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/grand-californian-hotel/recreation/

Enjoy!!!


----------



## MommyJKM

rentayenta said:


> Thank you! I remember reading your report on your day with a plaid.
> 
> 
> I think the Monorail whizzing by would be so amazing too. Our friends haven't stayed at the GCH/V and will be joining us. I am crazy excited to share the magic with them.



I think I did the report 50% for you 

The next time she went to GC, my Aunt requested a room that had the "monorail view" when she checked in because my cousin's son looooooved it last time and they accomodated them. Their room looked over the courtyard and the monorail went right by their room. She did say the only drawback was there was a wedding in the courtyard that was noisy late afternoon when they were trying to nap.

P.S. I got a free delivery code from Vons so if you're doing the delivered grocery order I'm happy to give it to you!


----------



## momof6princesses

Has anyone done the Mysteries of Magic?  Just wondering if the kids would have fun. Thanks


----------



## rentayenta

MommyJKM said:


> I think I did the report 50% for you
> 
> The next time she went to GC, my Aunt requested a room that had the "monorail view" when she checked in because my cousin's son looooooved it last time and they accomodated them. Their room looked over the courtyard and the monorail went right by their room. She did say the only drawback was there was a wedding in the courtyard that was noisy late afternoon when they were trying to nap.
> 
> P.S. I got a free delivery code from Vons so if you're doing the delivered grocery order I'm happy to give it to you!






Thank you, it was such a fun report!  What a neat experience. 

I'm torn between the WoC view and pool view. It sounds crazy and I hope not ungrateful but we've enjoyed the WoC view a few times and its totally magical but DH is sort of wanting a pool view, try something new. Our friends haven't stayed at the GCV and I'd love them to have a WoC view. Mickey's Funwheel all lit up is just amazing. #FirstWorldProblems  

Thank you for the code offer.  We'll have our car so I'm thinking we'll stop by Von's Pavillions after we check in. If we weren't driving I'd be all over it. It's very sweet of you to offer.


----------



## lorijohnhill

MommyJKM said:


> The still DO! We did it in May. It doesn't cost anything but you HAVE to reserve it when you check in. Make sure you call the hotel a few days before because a few things you do HAVE to sign up for (like the Art of the Crafts Tour).My trip report has an explaination about the BAB and the exclusive items they have. You can have up to 15 people go I think.  They have the Morning power walk through DCA also, and an outdoor pilates class (my trip report has the explanation on BAB). I think this is a pretty updated list:  https://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/grand-californian-hotel/recreation/  Enjoy!!!



Thank you for this info! She will be so excited! I'm going to check out your trip report also.


----------



## MommyJKM

rentayenta said:


> Thank you, it was such a fun report!  What a neat experience.
> 
> I'm torn between the WoC view and pool view. It sounds crazy and I hope not ungrateful but we've enjoyed the WoC view a few times and its totally magical but DH is sort of wanting a pool view, try something new. Our friends haven't stayed at the GCV and I'd love them to have a WoC view. Mickey's Funwheel all lit up is just amazing. #FirstWorldProblems
> 
> Thank you for the code offer.  We'll have our car so I'm thinking we'll stop by Von's Pavillions after we check in. If we weren't driving I'd be all over it. It's very sweet of you to offer.



Of course!   We DID love the pool view that one time - if it wasn't for having a little one that needed a nap we would get it again. The pool closes before we get back at night so it wouldn't be an issue with non-napping kiddos. And it's gorgeous to have some coffee and breakfast on your balcony with the sounds of the pool and DCA. #FirstWorldProblems made me giggle 

You could be down the hall from your friends if the do the WOC view and you do pool - It's possible in building 40xx

You're going to have sooooo much fun either way!


----------



## Collmal

Nonsuch said:


> Seems possible  x101 - x133 (odd) are standard view at the front of the hotel, and just around the corner are x135 - x167 (odd) which are DTD view.



Thank you!


----------



## rentayenta

MommyJKM said:


> Of course!   We DID love the pool view that one time - if it wasn't for having a little one that needed a nap we would get it again. The pool closes before we get back at night so it wouldn't be an issue with non-napping kiddos. And it's gorgeous to have some coffee and breakfast on your balcony with the sounds of the pool and DCA. #FirstWorldProblems made me giggle
> 
> You could be down the hall from your friends if the do the WOC view and you do pool - It's possible in building 40xx
> 
> You're going to have sooooo much fun either way!





Thank you! We have a 2 bedroom dedicated so we'll all be together. Coffee over looking the pool sounds amazing!!  Coffee on the balcony while watching DCA wake up isn't shabby either. Oh decisions, decisions.....


----------



## angine

Finally going next week. Six years ago, my dear wife passed away. The next week a couple of young friends gave birth to a baby boy. They called me to the hospital and officially adopted me as Grandpa since I was alone. Holding Henry in the hospital that day I told him that Grandma wanted to wait for him but God needed her in Heaven. BUT, she told me to tell him that when he was six years old we were to go to Disneyland, one of her favorite places in the whole world; it's where we had our first date. Henry is now six and we're finally going.
Staying at the GCH for three nights 9/29-10/2 for me, two little boys (Henry and his 3 year old bro, Will) and their Mommy and Daddy. Two rooms, park view. Character breakfast at Storytellers. Staying at the Staybridge Suites the night before (we're flying in from Tucson) for logistical reasons. These boards have been a Godsend, thank you all.


----------



## traci

angine said:


> Finally going next week. Six years ago, my dear wife passed away. The next week a couple of young friends gave birth to a baby boy. They called me to the hospital and officially adopted me as Grandpa since I was alone. Holding Henry in the hospital that day I told him that Grandma wanted to wait for him but God needed her in Heaven. BUT, she told me to tell him that when he was six years old we were to go to Disneyland, one of her favorite places in the whole world; it's where we had our first date. Henry is now six and we're finally going.
> Staying at the GCH for three nights 9/29-10/2 for me, two little boys (Henry and his 3 year old bro, Will) and their Mommy and Daddy. Two rooms, park view. Character breakfast at Storytellers. Staying at the Staybridge Suites the night before (we're flying in from Tucson) for logistical reasons. These boards have been a Godsend, thank you all.



Have a blessed trip


----------



## gardengirl2790

This will be such a special trip! Have lots and lots of fun


----------



## lucysmom

Have a magical time and know that Grandma is smiling down on you!


----------



## MommyJKM

angine said:


> Finally going next week. Six years ago, my dear wife passed away. The next week a couple of young friends gave birth to a baby boy. They called me to the hospital and officially adopted me as Grandpa since I was alone. Holding Henry in the hospital that day I told him that Grandma wanted to wait for him but God needed her in Heaven. BUT, she told me to tell him that when he was six years old we were to go to Disneyland, one of her favorite places in the whole world; it's where we had our first date. Henry is now six and we're finally going.
> Staying at the GCH for three nights 9/29-10/2 for me, two little boys (Henry and his 3 year old bro, Will) and their Mommy and Daddy. Two rooms, park view. Character breakfast at Storytellers. Staying at the Staybridge Suites the night before (we're flying in from Tucson) for logistical reasons. These boards have been a Godsend, thank you all.



Sweet story...you will enjoy for sure! Make sure you call and let them know to block you either the DCA Entrance view, Soaring View, or Mickey Wheel/WOC view. There are many park views and I just want you to get the views you want. 

P.S. The bunk beds specifically say do not let children under age of 6 on top bunk so don't get the bunk beds for the littles even though it sounds fun. 

Blessed trip to you!!


----------



## larryz

Our room was ready when we got there, was exactly what we paid for (courtyard view), looked over the courtyard gap into the Downtown Disney area (and incidentally had a GREAT view of DL fireworks), conveniently located with respect to elevators, the lobby and restaurants, and in good condition. 

Mousekeeping was quick (morning service most days), persistent (we kept turning away the turn-down service) and very effective -- at one time, we had almost two complete sets of towels in the room.  

And I got a military discount with it to boot, so I thought it was well worth it...

If you're interested in the fireworks view, ask for 5315.


----------



## ParkHopper1

larryz said:


> (we kept turning away the turn-down service)



But that is when they leave the chocolates!


----------



## larryz

ParkHopper1 said:


> But that is when they leave the chocolates!



If you're nice about it, they still hand you some chocolates...


----------



## Nonsuch

Grizzly Game Arcade has been transformed into Eureka Fitness Center.
The old fitness center location was adjacent to Mandara Spa, that space is currently empty.  The change was made about a month ago.

Eureka Fitness Center is open 24 hours.


----------



## bouds

We stayed there this weekend. Had a great stay. Our room was the furthest away (as the crow flies) from Disneyland, but still seemed like a short walk. Our room was 4260. We booked a standard room at the Gay Days price ($229) so we knew we couldn't be picky about what room we got. We ended up with a view toward the Pier at CA, with goofy's sky school right outside our window. With the door closed, we couldn't hear a thing. Great view, especially at night. We were very happy with everything about the hotel. I stayed at DLH earlier this year, and I think I liked GCH better, but that may just be because of the deal I got (paid almost twice as much at DLH). People seem to like the pools better at DL, but I preferred GCH. My kids liked the waterslide just as much, and I liked the fact that they had several areas where the water was 3 ft deep, as opposed to DLH where it was all 4 ft and my 5-6 year old couldn't stand.


----------



## Nonsuch

Nonsuch said:


> The old fitness center location was adjacent to Mandara Spa, that space is currently empty.  The change was made about a month ago.







The old fitness center location is adjacent (parallel) to the DCA entrance.
This space could be used to expand the DCA entrance 
It's disappointing to see many GCH guests wasting time at this entrance at park opening


----------



## Amilo

Room 2117 is quiet because it's at the end of a hall. It's a view of trees out the window.  Pretty close to downtown Disney.


----------



## Just Peachy

[/QUOTE]
It's disappointing to see many GCH guests wasting time at this entrance at park opening [/QUOTE]

I was planning on using this enterance for rope drop access to DCA on my next visit.  Is that a bad idea?!


----------



## Chiomaca

It's disappointing to see many GCH guests wasting time at this entrance at park opening [/QUOTE]

I was planning on using this enterance for rope drop access to DCA on my next visit.  Is that a bad idea?![/QUOTE]

I think it's still better than going to the front entrance, but you do need to be there earlier because there is likely to be a line. In some cases (like the military passes) the CMs need to take a picture of the person and link it to the ticket in their system. That, along with the bag search and only 2-3 CMs, slows the process. It used to be much quicker.


----------



## Briarmom

Chiomaca said:


> I think it's still better than going to the front entrance, but you do need to be there earlier because there is likely to be a line. In some cases (like the military passes) the CMs need to take a picture of the person and link it to the ticket in their system. That, along with the bag search and only 2-3 CMs, slows the process. It used to be much quicker.



We have to take pictures for our military passes?
That must be rather new. Ugh. I'll have to figure out how to get that done...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Briarmom said:


> We have to take pictures for our military passes? That must be rather new. Ugh. I'll have to figure out how to get that done...




Everyone has to have pictures taken that link to their tickets at DL. They do it at the entrance to verify that the same person is using the ticket each time and it's super quick.


----------



## Briarmom

gottalovepluto said:


> Everyone has to have pictures taken that link to their tickets at DL. They do it at the entrance to verify that the same person is using the ticket each time and it's super quick.



Just one time and our ticket is good?

I am thinking of getting DD and I each 2 military 3-day hoppers, as we will be there for 6 days. 

OR I may get myself an AP to get some discounts on things.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Briarmom said:


> Just one time and our ticket is good?  I am thinking of getting DD and I each 2 military 3-day hoppers, as we will be there for 6 days.  OR I may get myself an AP to get some discounts on things.



Last time I was there they took the pic with an iPhone while I was standing in line at the entrance turnstile. The photo is only taken once and then it automatically pops up next time your ticket is scanned. Seriously it's not inconvenient at all, fastest photo I've ever had taken! Now, about the AP, that's a little different. You will have to take a couple minutes out when you get into the park to have the AP photo taken by a photo pass photographer. (This may have changed our 1 AP was a couple years back.)

The military hoppers are great deals, you'll want to pencil everything out to see if the math works in your favor for getting an AP that isn't blocked out for your dates. There are AP rates on the Disney hotels too but I'd wager the military discount on the hotels is going to be greater than the AP discount with less date restrictions. Thank you to you and your family for your service & sacrifice- have a great time!


----------



## Briarmom

gottalovepluto said:


> Last time I was there they took the pic with an iPhone while I was standing in line at the entrance turnstile. The photo is only taken once and then it automatically pops up next time your ticket is scanned. Seriously it's not inconvenient at all, fastest photo I've ever had taken! Now, about the AP, that's a little different. You will have to take a couple minutes out when you get into the park to have the AP photo taken by a photo pass photographer. (This may have changed our 1 AP was a couple years back.)
> 
> The military hoppers are great deals, you'll want to pencil everything out to see if the math works in your favor for getting an AP that isn't blocked out for your dates. There are AP rates on the Disney hotels too but I'd wager the military discount on the hotels is going to be greater than the AP discount with less date restrictions. Thank you to you and your family for your service & sacrifice- have a great time!



 Thanks!

Military rates on the hotel are better than AP rates.
I am actually considering getting a Premier pass because I have a few trips planned this year. Add in all the Christmas shopping, tours, food...and it might be well worth it. 
No worries, I'll do my math. 

Again, thanks!!


----------



## Chiomaca

I must not have noticed them taking pictures of other groups at the entrance. 

I'm considering the Premier Pass for 2015. I'm a little annoyed that I can only buy it on site though - I've got at least three Run Disney Trips planned across both coasts and thought it might be worthwhile. The numbers work out, but I'll admit to being a little annoyed that I have to buy it onsite.


----------



## larryz

Briarmom said:


> We have to take pictures for our military passes?
> That must be rather new. Ugh. I'll have to figure out how to get that done...



Don't go to a ticket booth -- your voucher scans at the turnstile.

We took our e-Tickets to the turnstiles, and it took about 3 seconds each for the CM to snap our photo on their handheld device.  The picture doesn't print on the ticket you get -- but they check it on their handheld on every entry.  I was amazed at how fast and smooth the process was, especially at rope drop -- we were at the front of the line and it didn't slow things down at all.


----------



## minniebeth

I was hoping someone could help me out, I'm looking for an updated list/photo of grocery items since GCH has DVC. I think at White Water Snacks? (I know the selection is relatively limited). I'm specifically looking for things like cream cheese for bagels (more than single size, but single if need be), and healthier refrigerated snacks, such as cheese or hummus, etc.
Any help with that would be great! Thanks so much!


----------



## Nonsuch

minniebeth said:


> ...I'm looking for an updated list/photo of grocery items since GCH has DVC. I think at White Water Snacks? (I know the selection is relatively limited)...


You are correct the selection is very limited 
The order form on the DVC website (last updated 10/3/2013)

These photos of White Water Snacks were taken (coincidentally on 10/3/2013)


----------



## minniebeth

Thank you, Nonsuch!! That is exactly what I'm looking for! So helpful, I really appreciate it!!
True, not much of a selection outside of what is normally offered, but that's good to know, so I can plan accordingly.


----------



## Chelsea524

We will be here on 11/5.  We've booked a standard room for 5 people and put in the request for a room with the couch.  I know there isn't any way to guarantee getting one of these rooms, but is there any trick to improving your chances?  We are driving from Utah, so we won't be there until at least 3 or 4, so early check in is out.


----------



## MommyJKM

minniebeth said:


> Thank you, Nonsuch!! That is exactly what I'm looking for! So helpful, I really appreciate it!!
> True, not much of a selection outside of what is normally offered, but that's good to know, so I can plan accordingly.



MinnieBeth - you can always do Vons delivery for grocery items and GCH will hold them for you. The only thing you can't order is alcohol. They even refrigerate your items or take them to your room if you're not there. 

We always get the delivery for the case of water and breakfast items alone.

I have a free delivery code they emailed me this week if you want it since I won't use it.


----------



## Nonsuch

Chelsea524 said:


> ...We've booked a standard room for 5 people and put in the request for a room with the couch.  I know there isn't any way to guarantee getting one of these rooms, but is there any trick to improving your chances?...


Your reservation should be for 5 adults, there have been a few posts that this helps with room assignment.  
Call GCH and request a "daybed room" (rather than "couch").  You might also try calling again "from the road" on the morning of check in.


----------



## Chelsea524

Nonsuch said:
			
		

> Your reservation should be for 5 adults, there have been a few posts that this helps with room assignment.
> Call GCH and request a "daybed room" (rather than "couch").  You might also try calling again "from the road" on the morning of check in.



Thank you.  I will call and ask them to change it from the kids to adults.  Since they have all the kids names and birthdays on file will it mess up the room keys? They seem to always want every guests name whenever I've booked over the phone.  And that's a great idea to call from the road.  Someone had mentioned to buy ears to have delivered in the room at check in and that helps as well,  any one have info on that?


----------



## minniebeth

MommyJKM said:


> MinnieBeth - you can always do Vons delivery for grocery items and GCH will hold them for you. The only thing you can't order is alcohol. They even refrigerate your items or take them to your room if you're not there.
> 
> We always get the delivery for the case of water and breakfast items alone.
> 
> I have a free delivery code they emailed me this week if you want it since I won't use it.



MommyJKM, that's a thought I may consider! Do they have a minimum order you must place for delivery? I would LOVE the free delivery code!  We are coming for the Avenger's 1/2 Marathon Weekend, and I think just water alone from resorts and parks would kill our budget. 
I'll PM you!


----------



## Nonsuch

Follow up on my on my own post 


Nonsuch said:


> Your reservation should be for 5 adults, there have been a few posts that this helps with room assignment.


The occupancy for rooms (non-suite) at all 3 DLR hotels has been 5.
The room descriptions online now shows "Sleeps up to 4 Adults" for all room types.
Booking a party of 5 is still allowed for all room types at DLR and PPH, however at GCH only "Standard View" is allowed.

The 2 queen and daybed rooms are the only rooms that can sleep 5 without guests sleeping on the floor, and all the daybed rooms are Standard View.

GCH appears to be trying to eliminate (or at least reduce) guests sleeping on the floor


----------



## Chelsea524

Nonsuch said:


> Follow up on my on my own post
> 
> The occupancy for rooms (non-suite) at all 3 DLR hotels has been 5.
> The room descriptions online now shows "Sleeps up to 4 Adults" for all room types.
> Booking a party of 5 is still allowed for all room types at DLR and PPH, however at GCH only "Standard View" is allowed.
> 
> The 2 queen and daybed rooms are the only rooms that can sleep 5 without guests sleeping on the floor, and all the daybed rooms are Standard View.
> 
> GCH appears to be trying to eliminate (or at least reduce) guests sleeping on the floor



Great!  I'm pretty sure we have a standard view.


----------



## DallasToDis

We're checking into the GC tomorrow. We're not arriving until 7pm so I called the hotel direct to see about where our room might be. We have booked a "Premium" room through the Disney website. I wanted to request and see if we could get a room in the 333-357 odd number range. The lady I spoke with said she can't do that because it's out of our room type because they face the theme park. When I seemed surprised about this she even put me on hold and verified with a supervisor.

I thought we did book a theme park view? She said there are "Premium Theme Park" and "Premium Downtown Disney" and we are booked for the latter. I looked at our reservation and simply says "Premium View".

On the Disney website these are the room types listed:
Premium View
Views of Pool or Theme Park 

Downtown Disney View
Views of Downtown Disney District 

Partial View
Partial Views of Theme Park or Downtown Disney District

Woods-Courtyard View
Views of Courtyard

Standard View
Views of Disneyland Drive, Rooftop or Parking Area 

So it looks to me like we should have a theme park/pool view? I don't really care all that much, just want to make sure we're getting what we booked and paid for. Can anyone shed any light on my confusion? Thanks!


----------



## MommyJKM

DallasToDis said:


> We're checking into the GC tomorrow. We're not arriving until 7pm so I called the hotel direct to see about where our room might be. We have booked a "Premium" room through the Disney website. I wanted to request and see if we could get a room in the 333-357 odd number range. The lady I spoke with said she can't do that because it's out of our room type because they face the theme park. When I seemed surprised about this she even put me on hold and verified with a supervisor.
> 
> I thought we did book a theme park view? She said there are "Premium Theme Park" and "Premium Downtown Disney" and we are booked for the latter. I looked at our reservation and simply says "Premium View".
> 
> On the Disney website these are the room types listed:
> Premium View
> Views of Pool or Theme Park
> 
> Downtown Disney View
> Views of Downtown Disney District
> 
> Partial View
> Partial Views of Theme Park or Downtown Disney District
> 
> Woods-Courtyard View
> Views of Courtyard
> 
> Standard View
> Views of Disneyland Drive, Rooftop or Parking Area
> 
> So it looks to me like we should have a theme park/pool view? I don't really care all that much, just want to make sure we're getting what we booked and paid for. Can anyone shed any light on my confusion? Thanks!



It seems to me the Premium means you have either pool or Park View, but you didn't book the EXACT Park View rooms so they're trying to give you pool view.

We always book Park View, I've never done Premium - but what you quoted from the website seems to say THEY decide which one you will get (between pool and Park View).

I would print it out and take it tomorrow and show them. 
You could always "upgrade" to Theme Park View and they probably won't charge you since you already paid an upgraded price...


----------



## eileenkeeney

Just Peachy said:


> I was planning on using this enterance for rope drop access to DCA on my next visit.  Is that a bad idea?!



I think it is a bad idea on early entry day to DCA, but not necessarily a bad idea when the early entry park is MK.
This is based on my observations, on my trip a few weeks ago.

I was glad we modified our plans to go to DCA on the non early entry day, from the hotel entrance.
We showed up about 20 minutes before official park opening, and were allowed to get our tickets scanned, and enter the park, but not go beyond a roped off area.
It was very not crowded at all, maybe 10 families, with a few more showing up at the last minute and crowding their way to the front (although the CM told them to get behind the families that had been there ahead of them).

We got our FPs for World of color during that wait time.
We then followed the crowd, but without rushing, to Radiator Springs.  It did seem a bit crowded once we were merged with those who used the front entrance (which was a much larger crowd than those using the hotel entrance).
However, without having to rush or shove in front of others (and allowing others to shove in front of us), we arrived at Radiator Springs in time for a pretty ideal wait to ride the racers.   Our wait allowed for just enough time to see all of the interesting queue stuff, at a semi-relaxed pace.
This stuff is missed if one does FP.

On early entry day we would have had to line up sooner, stand longer, and deal with far more people shoving in front of us.
I saw (and heard) the lines, at the hotel park entrance,  on both of the DCA early entry mornings I was in the hotel.


----------



## blossom64

Just booked a 3 day stay in a standard room and was wondering what the size of the mini-fridge is, wondering how much can fit so we can get some food before arriving so we don't have to leave area during our stay


----------



## Aladora

After finding a super smoking deal on Orbitz for our trip in February, I booked us a room at GCH! We've been to DL with our son 6 times and stayed at the DLH the first time but this will be our first time staying at the GCH.

I've read through the last 15 or so pages in this thread so apologies if these questions have been answered already.

The room description for what we got is this: 
"Woods - Garden - or Courtyard View - CWDS - 2 queen beds or 1 king bed"

Does anyone know what would be the best floor/area to ask for in order to get as many of the following:

1. room with bunk beds
2. room close to the elevator
3. best view possible

As well, DH and I are going to try and book the chef's counter at Napa Rose and send DS to Pinocchio's Workshop. Has anyone here done the CC recently that could give me a bit of insight into it? Looking for tips on if there are better seats to ask for, how much the tasting menu is including adding on the wines and anything else you might think is pertinent information.

I am so beyond excited to stay at GCH!


----------



## gmi3804

Aladora said:


> After finding a super smoking deal on Orbitz for our trip in February, I booked us a room at GCH! We've been to DL with our son 6 times and stayed at the DLH the first time but this will be our first time staying at the GCH.
> 
> I've read through the last 15 or so pages in this thread so apologies if these questions have been answered already.
> 
> The room description for what we got is this:
> "Woods - Garden - or Courtyard View - CWDS - 2 queen beds or 1 king bed"
> 
> Does anyone know what would be the best floor/area to ask for in order to get as many of the following:
> 
> 1. room with bunk beds
> 2. room close to the elevator
> 3. best view possible
> 
> As well, DH and I are going to try and book the chef's counter at Napa Rose and send DS to Pinocchio's Workshop. Has anyone here done the CC recently that could give me a bit of insight into it? Looking for tips on if there are better seats to ask for, how much the tasting menu is including adding on the wines and anything else you might think is pertinent information.
> 
> I am so beyond excited to stay at GCH!



What do you consider a good view?

My advice would be to not make the request too specific; limit it to two (or three at the most) requests, in the order of importance.


----------



## Aladora

gmi3804 said:


> What do you consider a good view?
> 
> My advice would be to not make the request too specific; limit it to two (or three at the most) requests, in the order of importance.



That is a very good question...having never stayed there, I am not sure what the views for that room type are.

I put the view as the 3rd item since that is the least important of the 3.

Maybe my first question should be...given the room type I am getting, what sort of views can I expect to have?


----------



## WDWDeb

First, let me say, this is an AWESOME thread!!  This has been so helpful because it is our first time at GC.  
We have a  2 bedroom suite booked.  I assume it will be a 1 bedroom with a standard room attached?  I saw floor plans for the 1 bedroom suites in this thread. Does anyone know which room numbers are 1bedroom suites closest to the DCA entrance or the end of the building closest to  WOC  with theme patk view?  Do you happen to know which floorplan it is?  The floorplan with the largest balcony that was shaped like an L looked great but not sure where those are located.


----------



## gmi3804

WDWDeb said:


> First, let me say, this is an AWESOME thread!!  This has been so helpful because it is our first time at GC.
> We have a  2 bedroom suite booked.  I assume it will be a 1 bedroom with a standard room attached?  I saw floor plans for the 1 bedroom suites in this thread. Does anyone know which room numbers are 1bedroom suites closest to the DCA entrance or the end of the building closest to  WOC  with theme patk view?  Do you happen to know which floorplan it is?  The floorplan with the largest balcony that was shaped like an L looked great but not sure where those are located.



I don't know the answers to your other questions, but unless your booking says "2BR Lockoff," which is a 1BR and Studio with a connecting door, you'll have a unit with two internal bedrooms and one doorway at the entrance.


----------



## hjgaus

gmi3804 said:


> I don't know the answers to your other questions, but unless your booking says "2BR Lockoff," which is a 1BR and Studio with a connecting door, you'll have a unit with two internal bedrooms and one doorway at the entrance.



  Are you speaking of VILLAS or the real suites?  
1,2 & 3 bedroom villas have the FULL kitchen where as suites usually don't.

I think one of the suites faces the pool view which has like an   L  shaped balcony.  I remember seeing it across from my 3 bedroom grand villa balcony view a few years ago!


----------



## gmi3804

WDWDeb said:


> First, let me say, this is an AWESOME thread!!  This has been so helpful because it is our first time at GC.
> We have a  2 bedroom suite booked.  I assume it will be a 1 bedroom with a standard room attached?  I saw floor plans for the 1 bedroom suites in this thread. Does anyone know which room numbers are 1bedroom suites closest to the DCA entrance or the end of the building closest to  WOC  with theme patk view?  Do you happen to know which floorplan it is?  The floorplan with the largest balcony that was shaped like an L looked great but not sure where those are located.





gmi3804 said:


> I don't know the answers to your other questions, but unless your booking says "2BR Lockoff," which is a 1BR and Studio with a connecting door, you'll have a unit with two internal bedrooms and one doorway at the entrance.





hjgaus said:


> Are you speaking of VILLAS or the real suites?
> 1,2 & 3 bedroom villas have the FULL kitchen where as suites usually don't.



I answered assuming the question was about the DVC Villas.


----------



## Sherry E

*I just wanted to post here to let the upcoming holiday travelers/guests of the GCH know a few hotel- and holiday-specific details -- just in case you don't follow my Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread and were unaware that any of these things are present at the hotel:*



1.  Giant gingerbread!!! This year there is going to be a (brand new) 6 ft. tall gingerbread house -- with a window/counter for selling hot chocolate -- in the lobby of the Grand Californian!!  I have no idea if it will be made of real gingerbread (as its counterpart at the Grand Floridian at WDW is made), or if it will be faux gingerbread -- as was the case with the giant gingerbread Castle in the Disneyland Hotel's Fantasy Tower lobby last year.  I'm not even sure exactly where in the GCH lobby the house will go in relation to the giant tree.  But it's coming soon, so be on the lookout.  I am guessing that it will go up about a week before Thanksgiving, or by the pre-Thanksgiving weekend;




2.  Medium-sized gingerbread!!  Every year Storytellers Café has a real gingerbread house as well -- a small-ish version, set up on a table near the entrance and behind a rope.  I don't know if there will be one this year in light of the news of the giant one coming to the GCH lobby, but we'll see.  When the house at Storytellers is fresh, the aroma of gingerbread is strong and wafts through the air;




3.  Smaller gingerbread!!!  White Water Snacks also tends to have a very cute, small gingerbread house/neighborhood set up on a counter.  You cannot see it from the entrance of WWS, and you usually have to walk inside and past the ordering area to find it;




4.  Tree lights!! The famous Christmas tree that we all know and love (which holds court in the lobby of the GCH) used to glow in a kind of yellow-ish gold way.  Last year, the lights on the tree were different... and maybe slightly less golden.  They seemed brighter and whiter.  Some (not all) of the ornaments had changed as well;




5.  Reindeer!!  If you didn't visit the GCH last year, or didn't go out the front entrance for any reason, you may have missed the brand new reindeer figures, positioned all around the drive-up entrance on Disneyland Drive.  I don't know if the reindeer were made of wicker or some other material, but they provided a nice, rustic holiday touch to the GCH.  Some of the reindeer didn't hold up well in the wind -- one of them fell over and went flying at one point, and it had to be removed -- but they were wonderful additions to the holiday décor!; 




6.  Activities!!  The 3 hotels sometimes have holiday-specific activities for onsite guests only, including the "Merriest Holiday Hunt" and the "Winter Ornament Workshop" (this snow globe-making workshop is held at the GCH, but I think that any onsite hotel guests can participate in it throughout the season).   I have done neither of these things -- in fact, I didn't even find out about them until after I got home from my trip last year -- but if you happen to be staying at the GCH (or any onsite hotel) this year, you may want to ask about their holiday-specific activities so you don't miss out like I did in 2013!; 




7.  Santa Claus!!  He usually appears in the GCH lobby (and at the other hotels) to greet guests from Thanksgiving Day through Christmas Eve.   I hesitate to post Santa's schedule from 2013, as I am not sure if this year it will be different from last year's schedule due to the arrival of the giant gingerbread house/hot cocoa window, but if I find out the schedule I will post it in this Hotels of the Disneyland Resort post -- *HERE*; 




8.  Christmas carolers!  Like Santa, they tend to begin appearing at all 3 DLR hotels from Thanksgiving and beyond, and they are usually scheduled to be there through Christmas Day.  Depending on which day of the week Christmas falls (and this year it falls on a Thursday), the Carolers may stick around a few days beyond Christmas.  They _should probably_ be gone by/before New Year's Eve.  Sometimes the Carolers perform on the non-Santa side of the Christmas tree (usually when Santa is on a break), but you will also find them in the first-floor hallway of the GCH as well (possibly a different set of Carolers)!; and




9.  Napa Rose Lounge!!  If you visit the Napa Rose lounge, you don't need a reservation and you can get _some_ (but not all) of the delicious seasonal drinks and food items that are served in the restaurant!



I hope that this info has been helpful for the GCH visitors who will be there during the holidays this year.  I know that it is easy to miss so many things on trips, and we often don't find out that certain things were happening until we get home.  I like to make sure that people are armed with info going in, so they can make the best plans and choices for their trips!


Happy holidays!


----------



## thewelts

Sherry,
Thanks so much for this awesome GCH Holiday information. We are there for 4 nights in mid-December -- Can't wait!


----------



## Sherry E

thewelts said:


> Sherry,
> Thanks so much for this awesome GCH Holiday information. We are there for 4 nights in mid-December -- Can't wait!



*thewelts --*

You're very welcome! 

I think you'll have a great trip!  While I love that the holiday season at Disneyland starts in mid-November (actually even earlier than that, unofficially), my favorite month to be in the parks and at the hotels is absolutely December, when everything is in full holiday mode and the air is crisp and cool.  Everything is so festive, and people seem to be cheery and in the holiday spirit by mid-December (whereas in mid-November, a lot of folks are probably having a hard time getting into holiday mode).


----------



## WDWDeb

hjgaus said:


> Are you speaking of VILLAS or the real suites?
> 1,2 & 3 bedroom villas have the FULL kitchen where as suites usually don't.
> 
> I think one of the suites faces the pool view which has like an   L  shaped balcony.  I remember seeing it across from my 3 bedroom grand villa balcony view a few years ago!



No, I was asking about a regular suite.  Not DVC.


----------



## hjgaus

WDWDeb said:


> No, I was asking about a regular suite.  Not DVC.



 I assumed you were but George (OP) had answered with the thought of "suites" being the villas which is why I asked him.  

I can only "guess" that it's the larger suite w/the L shape balcony has a view of the pool. I'm not sure if the other suites have a good views of park/WOC BUT the 2nd Grand Villa does.  
Enjoy!


----------



## Nonsuch

WDWDeb said:


> ...We have a  2 bedroom suite booked.  I assume it will be a 1 bedroom with a standard room attached?  I saw floor plans for the 1 bedroom suites in this thread. Does anyone know which room numbers are 1bedroom suites closest to the DCA entrance or the end of the building closest to  WOC  with theme patk view?  Do you happen to know which floorplan it is?  The floorplan with the largest balcony that was shaped like an L looked great but not sure where those are located.





WDWDeb said:


> No, I was asking about a regular suite.  Not DVC.


You likely already found my previous post on suite locations 

The likely suite locations (previously posted):





The DCA entrance is below x339-x340 (approximately).

The suites with the most convenient access to the DCA entrance:
x329, x331 (above Napa Rose, below El Capitan 6329) (theme park view)
x312, x318 (above Storytellers, below Arcadia 6314) (pool view)

No suites have any view of WOC


----------



## MommyJKM

Aladora said:


> After finding a super smoking deal on Orbitz for our trip in February, I booked us a room at GCH! We've been to DL with our son 6 times and stayed at the DLH the first time but this will be our first time staying at the GCH.
> 
> I've read through the last 15 or so pages in this thread so apologies if these questions have been answered already.
> 
> The room description for what we got is this:
> "Woods - Garden - or Courtyard View - CWDS - 2 queen beds or 1 king bed"
> 
> Does anyone know what would be the best floor/area to ask for in order to get as many of the following:
> 
> 1. room with bunk beds
> 2. room close to the elevator
> 3. best view possible
> 
> As well, DH and I are going to try and book the chef's counter at Napa Rose and send DS to Pinocchio's Workshop. Has anyone here done the CC recently that could give me a bit of insight into it? Looking for tips on if there are better seats to ask for, how much the tasting menu is including adding on the wines and anything else you might think is pertinent information.
> 
> I am so beyond excited to stay at GCH!



I did the Chef's Counter in April and My Mom and Aunt did the Chef's Counter in May right before the refurb and LOVED it! It's about $100 and the wine flight is an added $50. Totally worth it. The seats are all the same. Make sure you ask Chef Gloria Tae if she will sign a menu and give it to you!


----------



## bigskydoc

Howdy,

Planning our first DL trip with our two kids 9 and 4 and I am trying to decide between the GC and PP.  I admit, it is an unusual dilemma and I am aware of the significant quality and cost difference, so let me explain.  

We are coming in from Montana where natural beauty abounds.  I live in a valley surrounded by mountains etc.  So... one of my top priorities in selecting a room is a view of the park lights at night.  Something along the lines of Eosphotog's pictures in post #3275 on page 219 of this thread (I'd post the image and the link, but I am not allowed to do either as a newbie).

My question for this thread is, it would appear that to get this kind of view from GC, one would have to stay in the even numbered *240-*260 rooms or the even numbered suites in that same wing.  It is clear from Nonsuch's map that the suites are VGC properties, but I am wondering if the rooms *240-*260 are as well, or if these are resort properties that are available to non-VGC guests?

Thanks

-bsd


----------



## Aladora

MommyJKM said:


> I did the Chef's Counter in April and My Mom and Aunt did the Chef's Counter in May right before the refurb and LOVED it! It's about $100 and the wine flight is an added $50. Totally worth it. The seats are all the same. Make sure you ask Chef Gloria Tae if she will sign a menu and give it to you!



Thanks for the info, I just can't wait to go!


----------



## Nonsuch

bigskydoc said:


> ...one of my top priorities in selecting a room is a view of the park lights at night.  Something along the lines of Eosphotog's pictures in post #3275 on page 219 of this thread.
> 
> My question for this thread is, it would appear that to get this kind of view from GC, one would have to stay in the even numbered *240-*260 rooms or the even numbered suites in that same wing.  It is clear from Nonsuch's map that the suites are VGC properties, but I am wondering if the rooms *240-*260 are as well, or if these are resort properties that are available to non-VGC guests?


*240-*260 are regular hotel rooms, the higher floors are likely classified as theme park view.  Unfortunately, there is no way guarantee you will be assigned a room in this area.
You might want to consider a Theme Park View Concierge room at PPH, this should be on a high floor facing DCA.

The maps linked in my signature are color coded to show villa types, the non-colored (white) are regular hotel rooms.


----------



## WDWDeb

Nonsuch said:


> You likely already found my previous post on suite locations
> 
> The likely suite locations (previously posted):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DCA entrance is below x339-x340 (approximately).
> 
> The suites with the most convenient access to the DCA entrance:
> x329, x331 (above Napa Rose, below El Capitan 6329) (theme park view)
> x312, x318 (above Storytellers, below Arcadia 6314) (pool view)
> 
> No suites have any view of WOC



Yes!...This is the map I had found,   but I wasn't sure I was reading it correctly.  So those marked in red are the 1 bedroom suites and an adjacent room would be opened to make it a 2 bedroom??

MANY thanks for the info!!  It is amazing the amount of info packed in this thread...and how helpful it is when trying to plan, especially when it is your first time at GCH.


----------



## WDWDeb

Nonsuch said:


> You likely already found my previous post on suite locations
> 
> The likely suite locations (previously posted):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DCA entrance is below x339-x340 (approximately).
> 
> The suites with the most convenient access to the DCA entrance:
> x329, x331 (above Napa Rose, below El Capitan 6329) (theme park view)
> x312, x318 (above Storytellers, below Arcadia 6314) (pool view)
> 
> No suites have any view of WOC



One more question...does the monorail track run by 329 and 331?


----------



## thewelts

bigskydoc said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Planning our first DL trip with our two kids 9 and 4 and I am trying to decide between the GC and PP.  I admit, it is an unusual dilemma and I am aware of the significant quality and cost difference, so let me explain.
> 
> We are coming in from Montana where natural beauty abounds.  I live in a valley surrounded by mountains etc.  So... one of my top priorities in selecting a room is a view of the park lights at night.  Something along the lines of Eosphotog's pictures in post #3275 on page 219 of this thread (I'd post the image and the link, but I am not allowed to do either as a newbie).
> 
> My question for this thread is, it would appear that to get this kind of view from GC, one would have to stay in the even numbered *240-*260 rooms or the even numbered suites in that same wing.  It is clear from Nonsuch's map that the suites are VGC properties, but I am wondering if the rooms *240-*260 are as well, or if these are resort properties that are available to non-VGC guests?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -bsd



Not sure when you are planning to travel... Have you considered renting DVC points so you can get a villa?


----------



## MommyJKM

bigskydoc said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Planning our first DL trip with our two kids 9 and 4 and I am trying to decide between the GC and PP.  I admit, it is an unusual dilemma and I am aware of the significant quality and cost difference, so let me explain.
> 
> We are coming in from Montana where natural beauty abounds.  I live in a valley surrounded by mountains etc.  So... one of my top priorities in selecting a room is a view of the park lights at night.  Something along the lines of Eosphotog's pictures in post #3275 on page 219 of this thread (I'd post the image and the link, but I am not allowed to do either as a newbie).
> 
> My question for this thread is, it would appear that to get this kind of view from GC, one would have to stay in the even numbered *240-*260 rooms or the even numbered suites in that same wing.  It is clear from Nonsuch's map that the suites are VGC properties, but I am wondering if the rooms *240-*260 are as well, or if these are resort properties that are available to non-VGC guests?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -bsd



Somewhere in my Trip Report I list our room numbers with a view of Soarin and the Rapids and the monorail coming by...and at the end I list the room #'s with the view of Mickey's Death Wheel and Goofy Sky. That might help. 

We had a room that overlooked the entrance to DCA from The Grand and at night had the Grizzy Bear lit up right outside our patio windows. It was amazing to have the sounds and smells.

We usually pay to upgrade to Park View rooms at The Grand and love love love it.


----------



## bigskydoc

Nonsuch said:


> The maps linked in my signature are color coded to show villa types, the non-colored (white) are regular hotel rooms.



Thanks.  That is exactly what I assumed, but you know what happens when we assume.  



thewelts said:


> Not sure when you are planning to travel... Have you considered renting DVC points so you can get a villa?



No, I hadn't.  Thanks for the heads up and I will look into this.



MommyJKM said:


> Somewhere in my Trip Report I list our room numbers with a view of Soarin and the Rapids and the monorail coming by...and at the end I list the room #'s with the view of Mickey's Death Wheel and Goofy Sky. That might help.



Thanks.  I saw your report, but missed that you gave the room # for that great view.  That *242 would be perfect if I could get it.  


Since we will be there Mar 28 -Apr 3, I suspect I will go with PP as it will be vastly more likely to get what I want for a view, but (like I suspect most on these boards are) I am a research fiend and like to figure out all of my options before I commit.  If we make it back at a slower time of year, I will definitely give GC a try.  

Of course, my daughter would LOVE the headboards at DLH so...

- bsd


----------



## gmi3804

Nonsuch said:


>



Great map! 

I have a 1BR DVC Villa booked for early December. From the map, it looks like X522 is a corner room. Can you tell me if there are windows on two sides of the Master BR? Or are there only windows on the south-facing side of the Villa?


----------



## boiseflyfisher

bigskydoc said:


> Since we will be there Mar 28 -Apr 3, I suspect I will go with PP as it will be vastly more likely to get what I want for a view, but (like I suspect most on these boards are) I am a research fiend and like to figure out all of my options before I commit.  If we make it back at a slower time of year, I will definitely give GC a try.
> 
> Of course, my daughter would LOVE the headboards at DLH so...
> 
> - bsd



A pp suggested that you check into renting DVC points.  Because there are so few villas at GCV, they are tough to get into.  There is normally a lot of availability from 11 months until right before the 7 month window opens as only DVC members with GCV as their home resort can book during that time.  Once the 7 month window opens, it pretty much books up.  Typically, studios book first, then 2 bedroom villas, then 1 bedroom villas.  For your dates, only two nights are available in a 2 bedroom, and they are not consecutive nights.

Editing to add that for DVC members, room requests are just that...requests.  There is no guarantee.  We have been very lucky the majority of the time and have gotten Paradise Pier views, but on our last trip, we had a pool view villa.  That said, we never request any particular view.


----------



## Nonsuch

gmi3804 said:


> ...I have a 1BR DVC Villa booked for early December. From the map, it looks like X522 is a corner room. Can you tell me if there are windows on two sides of the Master BR? Or are there only windows on the south-facing side of the Villa?


X522 villas only have windows on the south-facing side, the GV 4522 does have one side window (in the dining room).

There are floor by floor maps for the VGC wing linked in my signature.
Unfortunately, I do not have enough information to create similar maps for the entire hotel.


----------



## gmi3804

Nonsuch said:


> X522 villas only have windows on the south-facing side, the GV 4522 does have one side window (in the dining room).
> 
> There are floor by floor maps for the VGC wing linked in my signature.
> Unfortunately, I do not have enough information to create similar maps for the entire hotel.



Thanks for your help.


----------



## Deb T.

Nonsuch said:


> X522 villas only have windows on the south-facing side, the GV 4522 does have one side window (in the dining room).
> 
> There are floor by floor maps for the VGC wing linked in my signature.
> Unfortunately, I do not have enough information to create similar maps for the entire hotel.



Thanks for making the maps!  Very helpful!!    Do you happen to know which of the 2-bedrooms are the "dedicated" villas?


----------



## gmi3804

Deb T. said:


> Thanks for making the maps!  Very helpful!!    Do you happen to know which of the 2-bedrooms are the "dedicated" villas?



Ooh! I can answer this one!

The 2BR dedicated villas are the ones on the map above which are wide. The slightly narrower ones are 1BRs, and the narrow ones are studios. All of the studios have connecting doors to a 1BR, which will make the resulting villa a 2BR lockoff.


----------



## Deb T.

gmi3804 said:


> Ooh! I can answer this one!
> 
> The 2BR dedicated villas are the ones on the map above which are wide. The slightly narrower ones are 1BRs, and the narrow ones are studios. All of the studios have connecting doors to a 1BR, which will make the resulting villa a 2BR lockoff.



Thanks!!!


----------



## MikeRx

Aladora said:


> Thanks for the info, I just can't wait to go!



We have the Chef's tasting on December 7th!  We had Executive Chef Sutton when we went last October and it was fantastic.  We will likely never get that lucky again, but have our fingers crossed.  Be sure to skip the prepared tasting menu and ask the chef to "cook for you".  It's a bit pricier, but worth every penny as they are creative and cater to your likes and avoid dislikes or dietary issues.

Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## Aladora

MikeRx said:


> We have the Chef's tasting on December 7th!  We had Executive Chef Sutton when we went last October and it was fantastic.  We will likely never get that lucky again, but have our fingers crossed.  Be sure to skip the prepared tasting menu and ask the chef to "cook for you".  It's a bit pricier, but worth every penny as they are creative and cater to your likes and avoid dislikes or dietary issues.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Mike



That is exactly what we want to do!

Can you answer two questions about this for me please?

1. can you do the wine flight with this?
2. If you know, what is the cost for this and also the wine flight? (Not that it really matters, we are going to do this regardless of the cost, but I'm a finance person, I like to know what things cost!  )


----------



## BlueMouseD

So how fun is it to be just able to run from the hotel into the park?


----------



## MommyJKM

Aladora said:


> That is exactly what we want to do!
> 
> Can you answer two questions about this for me please?
> 
> 1. can you do the wine flight with this?
> 2. If you know, what is the cost for this and also the wine flight? (Not that it really matters, we are going to do this regardless of the cost, but I'm a finance person, I like to know what things cost!  )



I actually think it's the same prix fixe cost. You just can choose when you sit at the Chef's Counter if you want items already on the menu or the "Chef's Choice" which the chef will have made specifically for the counter. I believe it was $99 and the wine flights are $50 and they choose the pairings to go with the choices of items they are serving you. 

We had 9 courses of small items and 6 wines. 

Just make sure you call the restaurant directly to book it - and strangely no credit card is needed like at the DLR.


----------



## Aladora

MommyJKM said:


> I actually think it's the same prix fixe cost. You just can choose when you sit at the Chef's Counter if you want items already on the menu or the "Chef's Choice" which the chef will have made specifically for the counter. I believe it was $99 and the wine flights are $50 and they choose the pairings to go with the choices of items they are serving you.  We had 9 courses of small items and 6 wines.  Just make sure you call the restaurant directly to book it - and strangely no credit card is needed like at the DLR.



How far in advance can you book? Is it the same 60 days like all the other disneyland restaurants?


----------



## MikeRx

Aladora said:


> That is exactly what we want to do!  Can you answer two questions about this for me please?  1. can you do the wine flight with this? 2. If you know, what is the cost for this and also the wine flight? (Not that it really matters, we are going to do this regardless of the cost, but I'm a finance person, I like to know what things cost!  )


Yes, you can do the wine parings and they are amazing, I don't recall the price, sorry.  The meal and the paring made for an amazing evening!  I know you will love it. 
Mike


----------



## MikeRx

MikeRx said:


> Yes, you can do the wine parings and they are amazing, I don't recall the price, sorry.  The meal and the paring made for an amazing evening!  I know you will love it. Mike


I called at the 60 day window this year.  They have 2 settings so be sure to get the seating you want.  We are doing the later seating (8pm) because we have to attend a reception that evening associated with the meeting I'm attending.  When we did this in October 2013 we had only 1 other couple at the counter, but I think due to the Candlelight Processional and the big pharmacy meeting things may be a bit busier around the resort. 
Mike


----------



## Nonsuch

Sherry E said:


> 1.  Giant gingerbread!!! This year there is going to be a (brand new) 6 ft. tall gingerbread house -- with a window/counter for selling hot chocolate -- in the lobby of the Grand Californian!!  I have no idea if it will be made of real gingerbread (as its counterpart at the Grand Floridian at WDW is made), or if it will be faux gingerbread -- as was the case with the giant gingerbread Castle in the Disneyland Hotel's Fantasy Tower lobby last year.  I'm not even sure exactly where in the GCH lobby the house will go in relation to the giant tree.  But it's coming soon, so be on the lookout.  I am guessing that it will go up about a week before Thanksgiving, or by the pre-Thanksgiving weekend;


Featured in the Disney Parks Blog:
First Look at the New Gingerbread House at Disneys Grand Californian Hotel & Spa at Disneyland Resort


----------



## millie0312

I have a question for those who are GCH vets- from check in to check out who are we expected to tip, can possibly tip and not allowed to tip and how much is fair? I remember someone talking about daily mouse keeping but my trip is almost here and I cannot find the post about who and how much so I give enough to the people that deserve it- TIA!


----------



## Nonsuch

millie0312 said:


> ...from check in to check out who are we expected to tip, can possibly tip and not allowed to tip and how much is fair?


Valet:  $5 both at drop off and pick up of car (some guests only tip at pick up)
Bell Services:  $2/bag both at drop off and delivery to room (some guests only tip at delivery)
Housekeeping:  $5/day
Registration:  I have had a tip refused
Guest Services/Concierge:  I have had a tip refused, although some guest have had tips accepted.
Concierge Lounge:  a few dollars left on the table, more if alcohol is served


----------



## gottalovepluto

millie0312 said:


> I have a question for those who are GCH vets- from check in to check out who are we expected to tip, can possibly tip and not allowed to tip and how much is fair? I remember someone talking about daily mouse keeping but my trip is almost here and I cannot find the post about who and how much so I give enough to the people that deserve it- TIA!



Tipping seems to be more relaxed amongst DL visitors vs east coast- but that's just a personal observation lol. At Disney you can tip valet, mousekeeping, and servers. All others at Disney can get in serious trouble for taking tips. The rumor mill on the Disney World boards says the rest are instructed to refuse tips and if the guest is insistent they take it and put it in a general pot for pizza or something. I absolutely don't want to be the cause of an employee getting in trouble & I also don't want to put them in the awkward position of having to deal with having been given a forced tip. Everyone feels differently about this, some very strongly one way or the other, and this is just me. We do $2 for valet both ways & $5 mousekeeping. We never tipped the concierge or club servers. Oh, we also tip $1-2 per bag for luggage. ($2 ea suitcases, $1 ea any little personal bags, pillows, etc.) If we receive extra special service we tip more! You can also write guest services complimenting staff by name that made your day extra special.


----------



## tvguy

gottalovepluto said:


> Tipping seems to be more relaxed amongst DL visitors vs east coast- but that's just a personal observation lol. At Disney you can tip valet, mousekeeping, and servers. All others at Disney can get in serious trouble for taking tips. The rumor mill on the Disney World boards says the rest are instructed to refuse tips and if the guest is insistent they take it and put it in a general pot for pizza or something. I absolutely don't want to be the cause of an employee getting in trouble & I also don't want to put them in the awkward position of having to deal with having been given a forced tip. Everyone feels differently about this, some very strongly one way or the other, and this is just me. We do $2 for valet both ways & $5 mousekeeping. We never tipped the concierge or club servers. Oh, we also tip $1-2 per bag for luggage. ($2 ea suitcases, $1 ea any little personal bags, pillows, etc.) If we receive extra special service we tip more! You can also write guest services complimenting staff by name that made your day extra special.



Interesting comment on the east versus west coast. Having only been to DL and having just gotten back today from a stay at the GC, reading the materials in the guest booklet, this is the first time I have ever noticed they even suggested tips for housekeeping staff.   Other thing, I see folks here call it Mousekeeping, not sure if that is a DW term versus DL or just a DIS term.   I have stayed at all 3 Disney hotels at least twice, and never heard that term out west.


----------



## sleepymouse

Can anyone tell me if Whitewater snacks or maybe the Acorn gift shop sells some sort of alternative (soy, rice, almond,etc.) milk?


----------



## gottalovepluto

tvguy said:


> Interesting comment on the east versus west coast. Having only been to DL and having just gotten back today from a stay at the GC, reading the materials in the guest booklet, this is the first time I have ever noticed they even suggested tips for housekeeping staff.   Other thing, I see folks here call it Mousekeeping, not sure if that is a DW term versus DL or just a DIS term.   I have stayed at all 3 Disney hotels at least twice, and never heard that term out west.



Lol! West Coaster here so I think I picked Mousekeeping up by cruising around the WDW DIS boards seeing what all WDW has to offer- yikes on the planning for that! I don't believe I have ever used the term outside the DIS. We had never heard mention of tipping housekeeping at Disney before reading the WDW boards here but that's my standard housekeeping tip for hotel trips now with a family. For what it's worth, and something I feel is important and admire at this property, I never once felt people were hanging around or hinting at tips or providing subpar service due to lack of tips at GCH.


----------



## gardengirl2790

sleepymouse said:


> Can anyone tell me if Whitewater snacks or maybe the Acorn gift shop sells some sort of alternative (soy, rice, almond,etc.) milk?


I have gotten soy latte's at the Hearthstone Lounge in the morning.


----------



## Nonsuch

gottalovepluto said:


> ...We had never heard mention of tipping housekeeping at Disney before reading the WDW boards...


Many guests do not tip housekeeping.
Marriott has introduced these envelopes:


----------



## sleepymouse

gardengirl2790 said:


> I have gotten soy latte's at the Hearthstone Lounge in the morning.



Thanks, but I am looking to buy a container of it for things like cereal in the room.


----------



## thewelts

Vons offers free grocery delivery for purchases more than $49.


----------



## cattywampus

Many, many trips to GC and I also travel for business. Here is how I generally tip:

Bell Services $2 per bag total but I give half when I arrive and half when bags are delivered to the room. 

Valet: I self park, where possible. If I valet then $2-3 at drop off and same at pickup. If service very quick, I increase slow valet is why I prefer self park. 

Housekeeping $5 per day and $2-3 if someone brings me more towels, etc upon phone request (outside of regular daily service) 

I don't use concierge. If I did and they did more than average front desk would do, $5 and up (I was a concierge many years ago in college)

Table Service servers. 18-20% and up for very good service. I could be wrong but always feel like servers at DLR or WDW see lower tips, so I tend to be more generous.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Oh myyyyyy....I think my husband is the sweetest in the world but I am definitely the planner and he doesn't understand the way things work out west.....

...first let me confirm that what I think I know is right....  At GCH the only rooms with the daybed are standard view and there's VERY few of them.  As in, less than 50 total.  Right?  If you have 5 adults in a room and you don't get the daybed they have some sort of sleeping something for the 5th person on the floor?  Not a rollaway bed but not exactly a sleeping bag?  Is that right????

We've got a standard room booked at GCH for next month.  My brother is joining us.  A friend of mine was also going to come crash with us a few nights.  Well, DH thought it'd be a great surprise to fly one of my good friends out to "bump" into us while we're there.  She would make 5 adults.  The husband clued me into everything he's been up to and he's like, "it'll be fine...." but I don't want anyone sleeping on the FLOOR!  Are you kidding me?!  I would feel so terrible!

So if we list out all 5 adults on the reservation AND add a request to get a daybed room will it increase our chances maybe?  Or, in your "professional" opinions (<-- ), should I just eat the money and book a second room?


----------



## BunnieGene

No it's a sleeping bag... A very nice Lands End one... With a pad for underneath... We usually request 2 and I sleep on 2 pads and two sleeping bags with a blanket... It's much more comfortable that way...


----------



## sweetpee_1993

BunnieGene said:


> No it's a sleeping bag... A very nice Lands End one... With a pad for underneath... We usually request 2 and I sleep on 2 pads and two sleeping bags with a blanket... It's much more comfortable that way...



Thanks for the quick response.  Sleeping bag.  Oh my.  Sooooo...think I'm leaning towards that 2nd room.  I just cannot fathom anyone sleeping in sleeping bags on the floor.  I hate to spend the money but I just don't see a way around it.  Plus, 5 adults trying to get showered/dressed.  Yeah, 2nd room.  Oh husband of mine.  Why does he do this to me????


----------



## BunnieGene

I would do the second room too if possible...everything will be much more enjoyable that way!


----------



## Lucille1963

Such a silly question but… are floats and toys allowed at the pool at the GC?


----------



## cml1010

Lucille1963 said:


> Such a silly question but… are floats and toys allowed at the pool at the GC?



Unfortunately, they are not.


----------



## XMom

Lucille1963 said:


> Such a silly question but are floats and toys allowed at the pool at the GC?



We have brought blow up rings, small pool footballs, noodles and goggles and have never been told to take them out. Obviously you don't want something large like a raft that would get in people's way since there are many guests using the pools.

They also have organized fun & games by the pool for the kids in the afternoon. My kids enjoyed it and got to pick small prizes.


----------



## Lucille1963

XMom said:


> We have brought blow up rings, small pool footballs, noodles and goggles and have never been told to take them out. Obviously you don't want something large like a raft that would get in people's way since there are many guests using the pools.
> 
> They also have organized fun & games by the pool for the kids in the afternoon. My kids enjoyed it and got to pick small prizes.



Thanks for that super speedy reply!  My kid is an absolute fish, even here during Chicago winters he swims 5 days a week.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that the weather will cooperate a month from now.  "Fun and games by the pool" sounds, well, FUN!


----------



## XMom

Lucille1963 said:


> Thanks for that super speedy reply!  My kid is an absolute fish, even here during Chicago winters he swims 5 days a week.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that the weather will cooperate a month from now.  "Fun and games by the pool" sounds, well, FUN!



They keep the pools heated so he should be able to swim regardless of our temps. We are having a week of winter right now. It was 40 degrees at 7:30 in Anaheim this morning. January & Feb tend to be our cooler months but you really can't predict anymore. Just grab extra towels and have fun!


----------



## Lucille1963

Yeah, the weather is super unpredictable. Last week of Jan/first week of Feb is our favorite time to visit.  We have sweat in summer clothing and froze in winter gear.  Anything above 60 is nice and warm and swimming weather for us, but our last week long trip it only got that high one day of the week.


----------



## blossom64

Lucille1963 said:


> Yeah, the weather is super unpredictable. Last week of Jan/first week of Feb is our favorite time to visit.  We have sweat in summer clothing and froze in winter gear.  Anything above 60 is nice and warm and swimming weather for us, but our last week long trip it only got that high one day of the week.



I see your ticker includes hockey - we are also going to be at GCH that week and are going to see the Hawks play we got tix to Kings, Ducks & traveling north to see them play Sharks - which ones you going to?


----------



## Lucille1963

blossom64 said:


> I see your ticker includes hockey - we are also going to be at GCH that week and are going to see the Hawks play we got tix to Kings, Ducks & traveling north to see them play Sharks - which ones you going to?


   Good catch!!   We are going to see our beloved Blackhawks play the Ducks on January 30 (my birthday!) 
Will you be there?


----------



## bhodonne

Can anyone give me any insight on the 7 month booking window at the GC?  We will be traveling November 12-17 and hope to get a 2 bedroom villa. Does this resort usually book up?  Thank you!


----------



## NJShoreDad

bhodonne said:


> Can anyone give me any insight on the 7 month booking window at the GC?  We will be traveling November 12-17 and hope to get a 2 bedroom villa. Does this resort usually book up?  Thank you!



I assume you mean the DVC 7 month window, correct?

It is only a sample size of one, but for this past Thanksgiving we had booked our home resort (BLT) at 11 months and then made the change to VGC at the 7 month window.  Called exactly at the 7 month window and was able to get a 2BR villa no problem for Sat-Sat spanning Thanksgiving.  Like I said, it is a very small sample size but it worked out fine for us.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

bhodonne said:


> Can anyone give me any insight on the 7 month booking window at the GC?  We will be traveling November 12-17 and hope to get a 2 bedroom villa. Does this resort usually book up?  Thank you!



VGC only has 48 villas...23 dedicated 2brs, 23 lock off units(made up of a 1br and a studio) and 2 grand villas.  Since it is a small DVC resort, it does book up quickly.  Studios are most popular, then 2 br units.  If you are wanting specific dates and are not flexible, I would suggest renting your points at your home resort, then rent points from a VGC owner either directly or through David's.  If you are flexible, be ready to be online right when your window opens.


----------



## Czardas

Does anyone know the email address & who to contact at the Grand Californian, so I can let them know a delivery of Ice Hockey tickets will arrive prior to our stay?

I live in Australia and have ordered our tickets, but have found that they can be delivered upto 10 days before the event.  We are also renting DVC points, so I hope this doesn't become an issue with guest names etc.  Your help would really be appreciated as I am starting to panic about not getting the tickets.


----------



## Lucille1963

Czardas said:


> Does anyone know the email address & who to contact at the Grand Californian, so I can let them know a delivery of Ice Hockey tickets will arrive prior to our stay?
> 
> I live in Australia and have ordered our tickets, but have found that they can be delivered upto 10 days before the event.  We are also renting DVC points, so I hope this doesn't become an issue with guest names etc.  Your help would really be appreciated as I am starting to panic about not getting the tickets.



I am not sure who to contact about tickets, but I am curious about which game you are going to.  We'll be at the Blackhawks/Ducks game on January 30.


----------



## Nonsuch

Czardas said:


> ...I live in Australia and have ordered our tickets, but have found that they can be delivered upto 10 days before the event.  We are also renting DVC points, so I hope this doesn't become an issue with guest names etc.  Your help would really be appreciated as I am starting to panic about not getting the tickets.


I've bought tickets to NHL games in many cities (Chicago, Boston, NYC, Anaheim, LA) and try to buy from a seller that can provide electronic delivery. When this is not possible, will-call at the venue or ticket broker is usually an option. Shipping to a hotel seems problematic, so I have not tried it. Sorry, I could not be more helpful. 

Staples Center (Kings) is an excellent venue, and worth the drive from DLR. Honda Center (Ducks) is not very good, although very close to DLR. 
My opinion in the venues is not biased by my opinion of the teams -- as a Sharks fan I don't like the Ducks or Kings.


----------



## ahale08

Hello,

I've tried reading to find my answers but the thread is huge so sorry if this is a repeat.

We will be staying here for the first time next month. I know room requests are not guaranteed but wanted to know what I should ask for. I would love a room closest to the exit into Downtown Disney for easy access down to the esplanade since we will have an infant and young child I thought it would be best for less walking down long hallways and across the hotel. Second, are there any Downtown Disney view rooms that are easy to get to the exit into Downtown Disney?

Although, my first choice is shortest distance to the exit into Downtown Disney which is the fastest way to the esplanade, correct?

We are arriving on a Sunday afternoon so I thought I would call the day before to confirm our reservation and put in our room requests or do you think this should be done sooner? 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Davids-Coco

bhodonne said:


> Can anyone give me any insight on the 7 month booking window at the GC?  We will be traveling November 12-17 and hope to get a 2 bedroom villa. Does this resort usually book up?  Thank you!



As of right now, your dates are still open for both a dedicated and lock off 2 bedroom. If you have flexibility in the type of 2 bed you want, you will have better luck. I would call RIGHT at 7 mo though or online at opening. That weekend is also the Avengers Half Marathon and runs usually bring larger crowds. That said, we will be there too, lol.


----------



## Nonsuch

ahale08 said:


> ...We will be staying here for the first time next month. I know room requests are not guaranteed but wanted to know what I should ask for. I would love a room closest to the exit into Downtown Disney for easy access down to the esplanade since we will have an infant and young child I thought it would be best for less walking down long hallways and across the hotel. Second, are there any Downtown Disney view rooms that are easy to get to the exit into Downtown Disney?


DTD is on the north side of GCH, some shops are located below guest rooms.  DTD view rooms are on floors 3 to 5, shown in yellow.
The normal route into DTD is the route from the elevators shown in red.
The "short cut" route to DTD is to take the emergency stairs shown in blue, but not the best route with an infant and young child.

I request rooms near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose, the route shown in green is convenient access to DCA.


----------



## MommyJKM

Czardas said:


> Does anyone know the email address & who to contact at the Grand Californian, so I can let them know a delivery of Ice Hockey tickets will arrive prior to our stay?
> 
> I live in Australia and have ordered our tickets, but have found that they can be delivered upto 10 days before the event.  We are also renting DVC points, so I hope this doesn't become an issue with guest names etc.  Your help would really be appreciated as I am starting to panic about not getting the tickets.



Call the concierge at GCH 1 (714) 635-2300 (use Skype if it's going to cost you a lot in long distance from Australia) and they will make a note for you and will probably accept the tickets for you. Concierge is actually at the hotel and I've always been pleased with their services. 
We once had a candy basket delivery but it was for 2 days before we were arriving and the concierge signed for it and stored it for us after I made the phone call.


----------



## ahale08

Nonsuch said:


> DTD is on the north side of GCH, some shops are located below guest rooms.  DTD view rooms are on floors 3 to 5, shown in yellow.
> The normal route into DTD is the route from the elevators shown in red.
> The "short cut" route to DTD is to take the emergency stairs shown in blue, but not the best route with an infant and young child.
> 
> I request rooms near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose, the route shown in green is convenient access to DCA.



Thank you so much! This map is very helpful with the color lines as the other maps I was confused trying to figure out where everything is.


----------



## MommyJKM

Nonsuch said:


> DTD is on the north side of GCH, some shops are located below guest rooms.  DTD view rooms are on floors 3 to 5, shown in yellow.
> The normal route into DTD is the route from the elevators shown in red.
> The "short cut" route to DTD is to take the emergency stairs shown in blue, but not the best route with an infant and young child.
> 
> I request rooms near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose, the route shown in green is convenient access to DCA.



I need to three way call with Nonsuch when I make my DLR room reservations!!


----------



## SMorgan711

Nonsuch said:


> DTD is on the north side of GCH, some shops are located below guest rooms.  DTD view rooms are on floors 3 to 5, shown in yellow.
> The normal route into DTD is the route from the elevators shown in red.
> The "short cut" route to DTD is to take the emergency stairs shown in blue, but not the best route with an infant and young child.
> 
> I request rooms near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose, the route shown in green is convenient access to DCA.



Wow! Awesome map! I came here looking for room requests too. We'd like something close to the amenities for our first trip. Are all the restaurants near Napa Rose? It looks like this might be a good area for access to DTD and DCA but I was just wondering how close it is to the restaurants.

ETA: found the maps in the 1st post. Looks like all the restaurants are near there. Think I will do the room request near the elevators near Napa Rose! THANKS!


----------



## yolie912

Hello
Has anyone heard anything about when the refurb will start?


----------



## helenb

We're staying at a studio in the DVC villas, which we booked through David's. We made our request in advance, and David's booked at exactly 7 months for us. No problem, even though it is Easter weekend.


----------



## adykate

We are staying at GC for the first time this week. We have 3 adults and 2 young kids in the room, so we requested one of the rooms with 2 queen beds and a daybed. I was told the only rooms with that set up are on the Disneyland Drive side, farthest from the entry into California Adventure. Does anyone know if this is true? I just like to be as informed as possible when checking in so I can ask about a different location if desired.


----------



## KalamityJane

I believe that is correct, I think they are the ones over the entrance because the rooms are slightly bigger and can fit the daybed better.


----------



## gottalovepluto

adykate said:


> We are staying at GC for the first time this week. We have 3 adults and 2 young kids in the room, so we requested one of the rooms with 2 queen beds and a daybed. I was told the only rooms with that set up are on the Disneyland Drive side, farthest from the entry into California Adventure. Does anyone know if this is true? I just like to be as informed as possible when checking in so I can ask about a different location if desired.



We have always had a parking lot view from those rooms.


----------



## Nonsuch

adykate said:


> We are staying at GC for the first time this week. We have 3 adults and 2 young kids in the room, so we requested one of the rooms with 2 queen beds and a daybed. I was told the only rooms with that set up are on the Disneyland Drive side, farthest from the entry into California Adventure. Does anyone know if this is true? I just like to be as informed as possible when checking in so I can ask about a different location if desired.


The 39 daybed rooms are all located at the front of the hotel:





Sample view:


----------



## Aladora

Nonsuch said:


> The 39 daybed rooms are all located at the front of the hotel:



Since you are the awesome GCH expert, can you show on the map where the bunk bed rooms might be found? We are hoping for near the Napa Rose elevators.

Thanks!


----------



## lffam

I'm up to mid last year posts in reading the thread, but just wanted to post that we will be staying at the Villas (studio) in December. This will be our second time at GC,our first being our very first Disney experience in 2010. We loved every minute and can't wait to come back.


----------



## Nonsuch

lffam said:


> I'm up to mid last year posts in reading the thread, but just wanted to post that we will be staying at the Villas (studio) in December...


You should also read:
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group


----------



## lffam

Nonsuch said:


> You should also read: The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group


 Thanks nonsuch, it's on my list also now.


----------



## adykate

Thanks so much for the awesome map of the rooms! I figured you had something like that, I just hadn't found it yet . It is much appreciated!


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Has anyone by chance ever noticed almond milk at White Water Snacks?


----------



## ccb1212

My family and I will be staying here at the end of April. I once saw on this thread where to park while you check in but now I am having a hard time finding it again. Can someone give me the scoop?


----------



## TheChapman6

ccb1212 said:


> My family and I will be staying here at the end of April. I once saw on this thread where to park while you check in but now I am having a hard time finding it again. Can someone give me the scoop?



You just pull up in front of the hotel?


----------



## Nonsuch

ccb1212 said:


> ...I once saw on this thread where to park while you check in but now I am having a hard time finding it again...


The entrance to GCH is off Disneyland Drive.  Tell the CM at the gate you are checking in, generally they will place a pre-printed card on your windshield.  Pull forward to the main entrance, and tell the CM you are checking in and self parking.  Leave keys in the car, in case it needs to be moved.  Have Bell Services take your bags and check in, your room keys  should be printed with Self Parking.  Drive across the street to the parking lot.  The parking lot CM may ask to see your key and will open the second gate to the GC lot, otherwise your key will open the second gate.


----------



## blossom64

Since parking was just mentioned - is it fairly close to self-park at GCH or is it worth the extra money to have it valet parked.


----------



## vettegirl

Am I allowed to valet park at the GCH if not staying there? I want to go to the character breakfast before going to the park in a couple weeks with my 6 month old.


----------



## Nonsuch

blossom64 said:


> Since parking was just mentioned - is it fairly close to self-park at GCH or is it worth the extra money to have it valet parked.


The Self Parking lot is directly across the street (Disneyland Drive) a short walk.
It is often faster to walk to Self Parking than to wait for the valet -- even though I always call ahead from the room.
I use the valet when the car is not needed for the entire visit.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

I just booked our first (and possibly only) trip to stay at the GCH March 1-5!   I've been saving for 3 years for this trip, but one thing after another was sucking up my Disney fund (3 years of major dental work not covered by insurance is no fun ).  I'm bringing DS7 and we're leaving our Grumpy DH at home because he's not a fan of our Disney vacations.  

But I asked DS if he wanted to go in the off season when a lot of attractions would be closed but we could afford to stay at a Disney hotel, or go when more things are open but we would stay offsite as usual.  I'm so glad he voted for off season, because I have always wanted to stay at GCH!!  I'm really looking forward to it, even with everything that's closed for refurb this time.  

And DS is such a fun Disney buddy because he loves all the magic of it and really gets into noticing the details and enjoying all the little moments.  He has been asking to look up pictures of GCH online, and wants to see videos of it, and he's super excited, too.  I did explain that we can't afford the premium view rooms, so he shouldn't expect to see CA or DTD or anything, but he says that's okay because it will still be Disneyland and that's the best part.


----------



## Astylla

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> I just booked our first (and possibly only) trip to stay at the GCH March 1-5!   I've been saving for 3 years for this trip, but one thing after another was sucking up my Disney fund (3 years of major dental work not covered by insurance is no fun ).  I'm bringing DS7 and we're leaving our Grumpy DH at home because he's not a fan of our Disney vacations.
> 
> But I asked DS if he wanted to go in the off season when a lot of attractions would be closed but we could afford to stay at a Disney hotel, or go when more things are open but we would stay offsite as usual.  I'm so glad he voted for off season, because I have always wanted to stay at GCH!!  I'm really looking forward to it, even with everything that's closed for refurb this time.
> 
> And DS is such a fun Disney buddy because he loves all the magic of it and really gets into noticing the details and enjoying all the little moments.  He has been asking to look up pictures of GCH online, and wants to see videos of it, and he's super excited, too.  I did explain that we can't afford the premium view rooms, so he shouldn't expect to see CA or DTD or anything, but he says that's okay because it will still be Disneyland and that's the best part.



AWWW it sounds like you are both going to have a great time. That is so awesome how he really is part of the decision and is on board with you in such a way ! You can always ask if any upgrades are available it never hurts to ask too. On our first DLH stay we booked 4 nights in a standard room and asked if anything was available in adventure tower and we had a 2nd floor room overlooking the walkway of Trader Sams and it was perfect 

If you get a chance we loved Storytellers for dinner - they offer an AMAZING buffet or a character meal if you want too ! I hope you have a great time.


----------



## Nonsuch

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> I just booked our first (and possibly only) trip to stay at the GCH March 1-5!   I've been saving for 3 years for this trip...


I certainly hope you are taking advantage of the Dapper Day rates


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Nonsuch said:


> I certainly hope you are taking advantage of the Dapper Day rates



Yes!  That's how we were able to afford it!  We'd be staying somewhere else if we couldn't get that rate!  I've always wanted to visit for Dapper Day, and so far DS is open to dressing up with me. 
http://www.disboards.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## phyllis1966

Hello, GCH fans!  We just booked a trip for later this year! We first went to DL ten years ago for the 50th anniversary and loved it. We are finally headed back for DD's 16th birthday, and have booked a one-bedroom suite at the GCH so she can bring her BFF and they can have some privacy for changing and such...Nonsuch has provided such amazing maps of room locations, so I was hoping to get some idea of where those suites are primarily located, and what their views are, if anyone knows.

Thanks so much...we're so excited to be hitting DL for the 60th anniversary!


----------



## sechelt

sweetpee_1993 said:


> Has anyone by chance ever noticed almond milk at White Water Snacks?



I checked the list of things that could be pre-ordered by DVC members and there's no mention of almond milk.  I can't say for certain it isn't there but I think it's unlikely.  Perhaps if you call the hotel directly they'll be able to have some waiting for you.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

sechelt said:


> I checked the list of things that could be pre-ordered by DVC members and there's no mention of almond milk.  I can't say for certain it isn't there but I think it's unlikely.  Perhaps if you call the hotel directly they'll be able to have some waiting for you.



Thank you.  I think I may just add almond milk to our Von's order.  It's not something I have to have due to allergy so not the end of the world.  I switched from using water to almond milk to mix my morning protein shakes.  I usually pop in half a packet of Via too so the almond milk makes for a tastier shake.


----------



## Lucille1963

When were all the pool closures announced?!?  I just saw info on mice chat, and I'm pretty darn disappointed.


----------



## StyledSugar

Lucille1963 said:


> When were all the pool closures announced?!?  I just saw info on mice chat, and I'm pretty darn disappointed.



Could you post the link for that? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Astylla

It's listed at the bottom of the dateline Disneyland micechat blog : It was updated after being posted so I think it was a recent addition. 

Downtown Disney and Disneyland Resort Hotels
Disneyland Hotel Monorail Pool:*Closed through February 8 for refurbishment

Grand Californian Hotel  Storytellers Cafe:*Closed through February 6 for refurbishment.

Grand Californian Hotel  Mickey Pool:Closed through January 21 for refurbishment.

Grand Californian Hotel  Redwood Pool:*Closed through February 3 for refurbishment.

Grand Californian Hotel  Mariposa Pool:*Closed February 4-6 for refurbishment.

Grand Californian Hotel  Mariposa Spa:Closed February 9-11 for refurbishment.


----------



## Lucille1963

I've had a Pollyanna attitude through all the closure announcements, but this one might be the straw that breaks the camels back.  We have an entire resort day scheduled, not to mention using the pool when the parks open and close early, and the thought of construction at the pool is really getting to me right now.


----------



## StyledSugar

I was pretty close to snapping  <---- me snapping  Thankfully only one pool is closed during part of our stay. It's still very frustrating considering such a large amount of things are closed in the parks and then they close pools too. Before I could find the list, I told hubby that we may as well cancel the hotel, save some money and just stay elsewhere.


----------



## MommyJKM

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> I just booked our first (and possibly only) trip to stay at the GCH March 1-5!   I've been saving for 3 years for this trip
> 
> And DS is such a fun Disney buddy because he loves all the magic of it and really gets into noticing the details and enjoying all the little moments.  He has been asking to look up pictures of GCH online, and wants to see videos of it, and he's super excited, too.  I did explain that we can't afford the premium view rooms, so he shouldn't expect to see CA or DTD or anything, but he says that's okay because it will still be Disneyland and that's the best part.



Make sure you show DS the free cool stuff you get to do when staying at GCH - Morning walk through DCA (might be for adults only), Art of the Craft tour, the Secret Treasure Hunt Maps for Disneyland, the GCH Quest Treasure Hunt, the Hearthstone Fireplace storytime, escorted pre-store opening to Build-A-Bear, free Disney movies on a giant screen outside on the lawn, Learn to draw Mickey class, and the Swan washcloth making class...my niece who is 6 spends an entire day doing all the GCH stuff alone 

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/grand-californian-hotel/recreation/

Enjoy!! I love love love when kids see and appreciate the magic


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

MommyJKM said:


> Make sure you show DS the free cool stuff you get to do when staying at GCH - Morning walk through DCA (might be for adults only), Art of the Craft tour, the Secret Treasure Hunt Maps for Disneyland, the GCH Quest Treasure Hunt, the Hearthstone Fireplace storytime, escorted pre-store opening to Build-A-Bear, free Disney movies on a giant screen outside on the lawn, Learn to draw Mickey class, and the Swan washcloth making class...my niece who is 6 spends an entire day doing all the GCH stuff alone
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/grand-californian-hotel/recreation/
> 
> Enjoy!! I love love love when kids see and appreciate the magic



Thanks!  I definitely will.  We learned last week that our good friends will be able to join us March 2-5, so we'll have some extra fun with them!  It's DS' favorite friend from school and his mom, who is one of my closest friends.   They're from the Netherlands and haven't been on a Disney vacation yet, and she was really nervous about taking her son when she didn't know anything about it and had only been in LA once before.  She was able to get off work that week, and I helped her do the research to get the best pricing on her room & tickets.  She's on a business trip to China this week, but we're getting together next weekend to watch Disneyland videos and plot out the trip details. 

Has anyone used Pinocchio's Workshop, and how did your kids do?  We were thinking of dropping the boys off and having a moms night one evening on the trip to give ourselves a break from the energetic little critters. 
http://www.disboards.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MommyJKM

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> Has anyone used Pinocchio's Workshop, and how did your kids do?  We were thinking of dropping the boys off and having a moms night one evening on the trip to give ourselves a break from the energetic little critters.
> http://www.disboards.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



We've used PW and love it- you can eat at Napa Rose which is only like 20 feet away if you're nervous about leaving the kids. 

PW is great - they do fun arts and crafts with the kids  and will text you updates if you want. My niece stayed for 3 1/2 hours in May and didn't want to leave. I thought someone told me once that they will take the kids to watch the outdoor movie on the lawn, but I've never confirmed that.

I'd recommend the Chef's Counter at Napa Rose-and there are other restaurants in Downtown Disney (Catal is a fav) or even taking a cab over to Ruth's Chris' or McCormick and Schmick's for a lovely meal.


----------



## Lucille1963

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> Has anyone used Pinocchio's Workshop, and how did your kids do?  We were thinking of dropping the boys off and having a moms night one evening on the trip to give ourselves a break from the energetic little critters.
> http://www.disboards.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



My son loved being there.  He begged to go back!


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

I'm so glad to hear your kids loved it!  I definitely think we'll add moms night out to our plans!


----------



## myty5

Well, it is ..."Adventure Season"


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

One more question for all of the GCH experts: are there connecting rooms, and how often are requests for connecting (or at least adjacent) rooms granted?  My friend and I are hoping to sit up talking after the boys go to bed.  DS does fine falling asleep in one bed and then being transferred to his own, so we thought we could put them to bed in one room and stay up chatting in the other, then move my little guy when we're ready for bed.

It won't ruin the trip if it doesn't work out, but we figure it doesn't hurt to look into it!


----------



## BunnieGene

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> One more question for all of the GCH experts: are there connecting rooms, and how often are requests for connecting (or at least adjacent) rooms granted?  My friend and I are hoping to sit up talking after the boys go to bed.  DS does fine falling asleep in one bed and then being transferred to his own, so we thought we could put them to bed in one room and stay up chatting in the other, then move my little guy when we're ready for bed.
> 
> It won't ruin the trip if it doesn't work out, but we figure it doesn't hurt to look into it!



Yes there are connecting rooms. We've requested that several times and always gotten it, even though it wasn't guaranteed. We always made that our priority request, which probably helped. Good luck!


----------



## MommyJKM

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> One more question for all of the GCH experts: are there connecting rooms, and how often are requests for connecting (or at least adjacent) rooms granted?  My friend and I are hoping to sit up talking after the boys go to bed.  DS does fine falling asleep in one bed and then being transferred to his own, so we thought we could put them to bed in one room and stay up chatting in the other, then move my little guy when we're ready for bed.
> 
> It won't ruin the trip if it doesn't work out, but we figure it doesn't hurt to look into it!



You can request adjoining rooms- it will most likely happen. 
Be aware that our last trip we had requested adjoining rooms and one had the bunk beds. There is a clear sign on the bed that "Children Under the Age of 6 May Not Be Safe on the Top Bunk" (there's a picture of it somewhere on my TR) and all 3 kids with us were under 6yrs old.

So, if your friend's boys are under 6 make sure you ask NOT to have the bunk bed room- and if all of the kids are over 6 - make sure they won't be arguing over who gets the bunk bed room. It was such a headache for us.


----------



## phyllis1966

Well, I found Nonsuch's map of where all the suites are - we have a one-bedroom booked and I'm wondering which ones have the nicest views, so I can make a request. Anyone have any experience?  I saw one photo that had kind of a theme park view, and I didn't love it. 

Thanks!


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

BunnieGene said:


> Yes there are connecting rooms. We've requested that several times and always gotten it, even though it wasn't guaranteed. We always made that our priority request, which probably helped. Good luck!



Thanks, that's very encouraging!  



MommyJKM said:


> You can request adjoining rooms- it will most likely happen.
> Be aware that our last trip we had requested adjoining rooms and one had the bunk beds. There is a clear sign on the bed that "Children Under the Age of 6 May Not Be Safe on the Top Bunk" (there's a picture of it somewhere on my TR) and all 3 kids with us were under 6yrs old.
> 
> So, if your friend's boys are under 6 make sure you ask NOT to have the bunk bed room- and if all of the kids are over 6 - make sure they won't be arguing over who gets the bunk bed room. It was such a headache for us.



Thanks for the heads up!  My son is 7, and her son is 6.5, so we'll see what happens.  We can set up a "taking turns" deal if it happens, I guess.  They are very close friends and have been in the same class at school the last two years, so they have their share of little spats, but they always work it out.  DS7 has a loft bed at home, so he's used to sleeping up high, but the other boy has a low bed, and might even be a little nervous about sleeping on top.  Who knows?  Maybe they'll want to be in the bottom bunk & trundle to be next to each other if that happens.

They've been wanting a sleep over together for ages, but they both still get nervous if they don't have mom or dad near by at bedtime.  So I guess we'll see what happens.  If we get the connecting rooms, that might give them a chance to try it out, and the moms can stay up late ordering dessert from room service!  

http://www.disboards.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SMorgan711

question. We check in next Sunday (AHHHHHHH) is there online check in like Disney World?


----------



## Nonsuch

SMorgan711 said:


> ...We check in next Sunday (AHHHHHHH) is there online check in like Disney World?


No.


----------



## SMorgan711

Nonsuch said:


> No.



Ok thanks for the info!


----------



## phyllis1966

Bumping this back up with a pretty photo I found online:


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

One more question for all of the GCH experts, since you've been so helpful with all my other newbie questions! 

I saw that the coffee makers in the rooms are unfortunately of the single cup pod variety, so my usual strategy of grinding my favorite beans at home and bringing my own coffee won't work this time.  But is this a standard size pod like the Senseo pods, or something different?  I've seen ways to make my own pods (can you tell I'm picky about my coffee? ), but I'm wondering if a) they'll work in this coffee maker, and b) if it's worth it.  

Sigh...maybe I should suck it up and just budget the time and money on buying coffee every morning. I love getting up and making my coffee right away in the morning, and savoring that first cup while we get ready.  DS knows not to ask me any questions needing serious thought until after that first cup!


----------



## ::danielle::

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> One more question for all of the GCH experts, since you've been so helpful with all my other newbie questions!
> 
> I saw that the coffee makers in the rooms are unfortunately of the single cup pod variety, so my usual strategy of grinding my favorite beans at home and bringing my own coffee won't work this time.  But is this a standard size pod like the Senseo pods, or something different?  I've seen ways to make my own pods (can you tell I'm picky about my coffee? ), but I'm wondering if a) they'll work in this coffee maker, and b) if it's worth it.
> 
> Sigh...maybe I should suck it up and just budget the time and money on buying coffee every morning. I love getting up and making my coffee right away in the morning, and savoring that first cup while we get ready.  DS knows not to ask me any questions needing serious thought until after that first cup!



I'm also picky about coffee. My problem is that by the time I make myself presentable enough to go buy coffee, I'm already awake but extremely grouchy!


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

::danielle:: said:


> I'm also picky about coffee. My problem is that by the time I make myself presentable enough to go buy coffee, I'm already awake but extremely grouchy!



This is me, exactly!!     I'm a much nicer mommy after my coffee.  Not to mention that I just can't think clearly first thing in the morning...I've been known to start the coffee maker without water in it, or with no grounds. I've packed DS's breakfast in his lunch box, packed the lunch box but forgot to put it in his backpack, and once transferred a load of laundry from the dryer right back into the washing machine!  

I finally upgraded to a programmable coffee maker and get it ready the night before, and we start the day with my coffee now.


----------



## Circusgirl

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> One more question for all of the GCH experts, since you've been so helpful with all my other newbie questions!
> 
> I saw that the coffee makers in the rooms are unfortunately of the single cup pod variety, so my usual strategy of grinding my favorite beans at home and bringing my own coffee won't work this time.  But is this a standard size pod like the Senseo pods, or something different?  I've seen ways to make my own pods (can you tell I'm picky about my coffee? ), but I'm wondering if a) they'll work in this coffee maker, and b) if it's worth it.
> 
> Sigh...maybe I should suck it up and just budget the time and money on buying coffee every morning. I love getting up and making my coffee right away in the morning, and savoring that first cup while we get ready.  DS knows not to ask me any questions needing serious thought until after that first cup!





::danielle:: said:


> I'm also picky about coffee. My problem is that by the time I make myself presentable enough to go buy coffee, I'm already awake but extremely grouchy!



I am particular about my coffee, so I finally bought an electric tea kettle and bring it with me along with my favorite coffee, filters and a filter cone.  I buy some milk or 1/2 and 1/2 when I arrive and I'm good to go.  I love being able to have a fantastic cup of coffee before I leave the room in the morning.


----------



## MommyJKM

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> One more question for all of the GCH experts, since you've been so helpful with all my other newbie questions!
> 
> I saw that the coffee makers in the rooms are unfortunately of the single cup pod variety, so my usual strategy of grinding my favorite beans at home and bringing my own coffee won't work this time.  But is this a standard size pod like the Senseo pods, or something different?  I've seen ways to make my own pods (can you tell I'm picky about my coffee? ), but I'm wondering if a) they'll work in this coffee maker, and b) if it's worth it.
> 
> Sigh...maybe I should suck it up and just budget the time and money on buying coffee every morning. I love getting up and making my coffee right away in the morning, and savoring that first cup while we get ready.  DS knows not to ask me any questions needing serious thought until after that first cup!



I strangely know this because I'm slightly coffee picky - as in I HATE Starbucks and generic coffee -

The coffee maker is a Cuisinart pod. 

Hearthstone Lounge serves Joffrey Brand coffee, Medium Blend. Which I really like! https://www.joffreys.com/
I like to walk downstairs in my pajamas and grab a cup of coffee at Hearthstone and go back upstairs to get ready. There's never been a line when I've gone. Then when we leave for the park, I get another cup there.  

They also use Joffrey's for their room service coffee so more times than not we pre-order breakfast the night before and I ask for extra coffee and it arrives at the designated time and I have fresh coffee and the kids have breakfast while we get ready!


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Circusgirl said:


> I am particular about my coffee, so I finally bought an electric tea kettle and bring it with me along with my favorite coffee, filters and a filter cone.  I buy some milk or 1/2 and 1/2 when I arrive and I'm good to go.  I love being able to have a fantastic cup of coffee before I leave the room in the morning.



We're flying down this trip, so I won't have space for the electric kettle, but the filter cone is a great idea...I must ponder this!



MommyJKM said:


> I strangely know this because I'm slightly coffee picky - as in I HATE Starbucks and generic coffee -
> 
> The coffee maker is a Cuisinart pod.
> 
> Hearthstone Lounge serves Joffrey Brand coffee, Medium Blend. Which I really like! https://www.joffreys.com/
> I like to walk downstairs in my pajamas and grab a cup of coffee at Hearthstone and go back upstairs to get ready. There's never been a line when I've gone. Then when we leave for the park, I get another cup there.
> 
> They also use Joffrey's for their room service coffee so more times than not we pre-order breakfast the night before and I ask for extra coffee and it arrives at the designated time and I have fresh coffee and the kids have breakfast while we get ready!



Room service sounds like a good option!  DH isn't with us on this trip, so I'm not sure about dragging DS downstairs with me in the morning to get my coffee, although it might work.  


Thanks everyone!  I'm glad I'm not the only one who is picky about coffee and needs it in the morning!  I think I'll skip worrying about making and bringing my own pods.  Sounds like I'll be buying my coffee, although the filter cone idea is very appealing.  I suppose I could just run water through the coffee maker to get it hot, then pour it through the filter cone.  Not ideal, but it would be my coffee from home and it would be right there in the room.  I used to have a travel french press, but I somehow managed to crack it on one trip and haven't ever gotten around to replacing it.


----------



## nu2dvc

Just wondering if anyone knows the location of the bunk bed rooms.  Also wondering - are the bunk bed rooms just a Queen bed and the bunk beds or is there some type of sleeper sofa as well?  I booked GCH for my family of 5 yesterday and the agent asked if I'd like to put in a request for bunkbeds and I said sure, since I know the kids would love them, but reading through this thread has got me thinking - is one of my kids going to be in a sleeping bag?!  That is so weird, just sayin'.  I've never heard of such a thing at a hotel!!


----------



## Aladora

nu2dvc said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows the location of the bunk bed rooms.  Also wondering - are the bunk bed rooms just a Queen bed and the bunk beds or is there some type of sleeper sofa as well?  I booked GCH for my family of 5 yesterday and the agent asked if I'd like to put in a request for bunkbeds and I said sure, since I know the kids would love them, but reading through this thread has got me thinking - is one of my kids going to be in a sleeping bag?!  That is so weird, just sayin'.  I've never heard of such a thing at a hotel!!



We were in room 4150 and it was a queen plus bunk beds and a trundle bed under the bottom bunk.


----------



## sgrap

Aladora said:


> We were in room 4150 and it was a queen plus bunk beds and a trundle bed under the bottom bunk.


That is exactly what all our bunk bed room set ups have been. I think that is the only set up for bunk beds. So 3 kid size beds plus a queen. Bedding for all provided.


----------



## cml1010

nu2dvc said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows the location of the bunk bed rooms.  Also wondering - are the bunk bed rooms just a Queen bed and the bunk beds or is there some type of sleeper sofa as well?  I booked GCH for my family of 5 yesterday and the agent asked if I'd like to put in a request for bunkbeds and I said sure, since I know the kids would love them, but reading through this thread has got me thinking - is one of my kids going to be in a sleeping bag?!  That is so weird, just sayin'.  I've never heard of such a thing at a hotel!!


Hi - room 6300 has bunk beds with a great view of the pool/park - it is a great room!


----------



## MommyJKM

nu2dvc said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows the location of the bunk bed rooms.  Also wondering - are the bunk bed rooms just a Queen bed and the bunk beds or is there some type of sleeper sofa as well?  I booked GCH for my family of 5 yesterday and the agent asked if I'd like to put in a request for bunkbeds and I said sure, since I know the kids would love them, but reading through this thread has got me thinking - is one of my kids going to be in a sleeping bag?!  That is so weird, just sayin'.  I've never heard of such a thing at a hotel!!



1. Nonsuch should have a map that shows you bunk bed rooms. We have the room number of ours somewhere on my TR but it's not a VGC. 

2. The bunk beds rooms have a Queen and bunk bed but it has a TRUNDLE bed under them which is like a drawer and awfully uncomfortable. I would ask when you arrive to see both a double queen with pullout bed or a bunk bed room. Our kids couldn't sleep on the trundle as it was so flat and low.


----------



## RipClutchgoneski

How do I go about reserving a specific room or area?we're staying the week after Easter in dvc and I'd love a park view rom TIA!


----------



## Gardengirl605

I always make my room requests directly to the GCH. They won't ever guarantee you a specific room, but will try to accommodate requests if possible. I give them my preferences in priority order. I often end up being in the general area I prefer.


----------



## SMorgan711

RipClutchgoneski said:


> How do I go about reserving a specific room or area?we're staying the week after Easter in dvc and I'd love a park view rom TIA!



I did mine through the regular reservation office. They added it to my reservation and I confirmed when I checked in. We requested a room near the Napa Rose elevators thanks to some other DISers advise and it was a really convenient location!!


----------



## Nonsuch

MommyJKM said:


> 1. Nonsuch should have a map that shows you bunk bed rooms...


Bunk bed rooms are spread throughout the hotel and are available in all view types.  A map of bunk bed rooms (or any specific bed type) does not exist, except Day Beds which are all at the front of the hotel.

My next map project is to create a floor by floor map of the entire hotel, similar to the VGC maps.


----------



## Nonsuch

RipClutchgoneski said:


> How do I go about reserving a specific room or area?we're staying the week after Easter in dvc and I'd love a park view rom TIA!


Requests for VGC are different than GCH.
I have had good results sending an email to DVC Member Services with a list of specific villa numbers.
Examples of various requests can be found in the VGC SuperThread.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

We just got back from our first stay at GCH, and we fell in love with it!  I don't think I can ever stay anywhere else again.    It was absolutely worth saving up for it to stay there!  We had a woods/courtyard view and had requested connecting rooms with the friends who traveled with us.  We ended up in 5021, and our friends were in 5020, and got our connecting rooms (both had 2 queen beds).  We were right under the concierge lounge, and while it was usually not too noisy, the times there WAS noise was when they were cleaning/setting up at 10pm and 5am.    So we'll definitely put that on the future "please don't put us there" list.  But we loved our view of the monorail - DS would run out on the balcony every time he heard it!  One time he even ran right into the balcony door when he heard it coming because he forgot it was closed!  Oh man, that was funny.  Fortunately, only his dignity was hurt.  I think I could have just spent hours sitting on that balcony and relaxing, but DS and our friends were more of the "go-go-go!" types.    It was our friends' first Disney trip, and we got them hooked!  They loved it, and kept raving about the GCH and how great it was, and they are already plotting their next visit.  Another Disney fan created!


----------



## gardengirl2790

This happened to us too. We have stayed at the GCH every trip since. . . for us, it makes the trip that much more magical and fully immersive.


----------



## phyllis1966

We're headed to the GCH this summer for our DD's Sweet 16 trip, to which her BFF is invited. We booked a one-bedroom suite for the extra room and so we can all have some privacy. 

Any recommendations for room requests?  I figured I'd request theme park view - good enough, you think?  Not knowing exactly where these suites are located, I'm not sure if that's the best/only request to make. 

Thanks!


----------



## gingerpeach

We just finished our first onsite trip to DLR and stayed at GCH March 1-6.  I picked it because my DH does not enjoy Disney-anything, but I thought he'd appreciate the charm and national park-like setting of the hotel.  He liked GCH a lot.  We got a great rate, 25% off of the non-weekend winter special, and 15% off on top of that via Orbitz.  Not as low as a Dapper Day rate, but it was pretty good.  Since I booked a woodlands/courtyard room on Orbitz, I didn't know how a specific room request would work and didn't call to make a request.   But when we checked in, they said "you wanted the King bed/Day bed combo, correct?" Stunned, I said Yes.    And it was ready when we checked in. We got a great room with a King bed, 3323, which not only overlooked a beautiful courtyard, with the monorail passing by, but looked out into the Starbucks side plaza / World of Disney entrance in DTD.  It was pixie dust! We really appreciated the closeness to DTD, DCA and DL.  We went back and forth several times a day, and it made park hopping super easy.   We were lucky to have the Redwood Creek area in DCA re-open during our stay, so our last forray into a park was using the special DCA entrance just to slowly walk through the Redwood Creek area, like walking in a national park.  It was a great way to end our last park day.


----------



## cruise cruise cruise

Pool entrance-
Is it the pathway by #9 on the lobby level map?

If it is, would it make sense to cut through the pool area to get to White Water Snacks or the entrance to DCA or is it easier and simpler to walk through the hotel?


----------



## Snurk71

cruise cruise cruise said:


> Pool entrance-
> Is it the pathway by #9 on the lobby level map?
> 
> If it is, would it make sense to cut through the pool area to get to White Water Snacks or the entrance to DCA or is it easier and simpler to walk through the hotel?



That#9 is by the villas. So if you're staying at the villas, yes it's quicker to take that path through the pool to WWS or the DC entrance. If you're staying in the regular rooms, you'll be better off going the path and the pool - not through it.


----------



## Lexxiefern

I have a couple questions. We have stayed at GCH twice and I know they have fridges in the room, but are they empty or do we need to pay to have them emptied?

I booked a standard view room. Are any of these on the first floor? (I would prefer to not be on the ground floor)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Nonsuch

Lexxiefern said:


> I have a couple questions. We have stayed at GCH twice and I know they have fridges in the room, but are they empty or do we need to pay to have them emptied?


The refrigerators are empty.
Don't set the temperature too low, my Coke Zeros froze and exploded!



Lexxiefern said:


> I booked a standard view room. Are any of these on the first floor? (I would prefer to not be on the ground floor)


There are 15 ground floor hotel rooms, out of approximately 1000 rooms.
There are also 13 ground floor villas.


----------



## Meemoo

I am very excited to be staying at the Grand Cal this October. I haven't been to California Disneyland since their 50th Anniversary, I always wanted to make it back for the 60th and now with my babies  I remember on our last visit we caught the Disneyland Express to our hotel in Anaheim and I remember stopping at the Grand and being wowed, saying to my husband 'oh imagine staying there, lucky people!' This time we can be the lucky people We have stayed at Aulani, and my kids say this hotel looks like Aulani's big brother, I can't wait until October


----------



## Lexxiefern

Nonsuch said:


> The refrigerators are empty.
> Don't set the temperature too low, my Coke Zeros froze and exploded!
> 
> 
> There are 15 ground floor hotel rooms, out of approximately 1000 rooms.
> There are also 13 ground floor villas.



Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Nonsuch

phyllis1966 said:


> We're headed to the GCH this summer for our DD's Sweet 16 trip, to which her BFF is invited. We booked a one-bedroom suite for the extra room and so we can all have some privacy.
> 
> Any recommendations for room requests?  I figured I'd request theme park view - good enough, you think?  Not knowing exactly where these suites are located, I'm not sure if that's the best/only request to make.


Short answer:  Request to be above Napa Rose, facing the park (329/331 on the map).

Long answer:  Most of the suites are located at the end each wing of the hotel and a few are above Napa Rose and Storytellers.  These are the likely locations for suites:





Some sample floorplans:




The upper right floorplan uses the footprint of 2 standard rooms and could be located anywhere, so those are not shown on the location map.
The lower right floorplan (or similar) is above Napa Rose (329/331) and Storytellers (312/318).


----------



## Nonsuch

Nonsuch said:


> Short answer:  Request to be above Napa Rose, facing the park...


Exterior photo of those suites on floors 3 to 5.  6th floor is the El Capitan Presidential Suite.


----------



## phyllis1966

Nonsuch said:


> Short answer:  Request to be above Napa Rose, facing the park (329/331 on the map).
> 
> Long answer:  Most of the suites are located at the end each wing of the hotel and a few are above Napa Rose and Storytellers.  These are the likely locations for suites:
> 
> The upper right floorplan uses the footprint of 2 standard rooms and could be located anywhere, so those are not shown on the location map.
> The lower right floorplan (or similar) is above Napa Rose (329/331) and Storytellers (312/318).



Thanks so much, Nonsuch - that is very helpful information!  Photo helps, too.


----------



## Magic Band Defender

Meemoo said:


> I am very excited to be staying at the Grand Cal this October. I haven't been to California Disneyland since their 50th Anniversary, I always wanted to make it back for the 60th and now with my babies  I remember on our last visit we caught the Disneyland Express to our hotel in Anaheim and I remember stopping at the Grand and being wowed, saying to my husband 'oh imagine staying there, lucky people!' This time we can be the lucky people We have stayed at Aulani, and my kids say this hotel looks like Aulani's big brother, I can't wait until October



We'll be there in October too!  Can't wait to see all the 60th anniversary stuff!


----------



## Magic Band Defender

phyllis1966 said:


> We're headed to the GCH this summer for our DD's Sweet 16 trip, to which her BFF is invited. We booked a one-bedroom suite for the extra room and so we can all have some privacy.
> 
> Any recommendations for room requests?  I figured I'd request theme park view - good enough, you think?  Not knowing exactly where these suites are located, I'm not sure if that's the best/only request to make.
> 
> Thanks!



Are you in a one bedroom suite or one bedroom DVC villa?


----------



## Meemoo

Magic Band Defender said:


> We'll be there in October too!  Can't wait to see all the 60th anniversary stuff!



I think I will need an extra suitcase just for the 60th Anniversary stuff!


----------



## jadelsp

I just changed my reservation from the Paradise Pier to the GC downtown Disney view and am so excited. Is there a specific area or room that is better or closer to get to and from the parks?


----------



## phyllis1966

Magic Band Defender said:


> Are you in a one bedroom suite or one bedroom DVC villa?



Suite. Nonsuch's map and advice were very helpful.


----------



## bayareadisneyland

Is there a map that highlights the courtyard view rooms?


----------



## Laundress

we stayed at the Grand Californian last week for 2 nights in concierge level.  Because of all the information found here we were able to enhance our
experience. We were met at LAX by DK livery. no problems with their service.  
 I had requested the elusive 2 queen beds with day bed, they accidently gave that room to my brother but they offered me an upgrade to compensate. We were given a theme park view 2 queen beds with a rollaway.  I don't believe I have read before that a rollaway was available. 
Room #4446 next to the "special" stairs exit to Disneyland entrance. Very easy to use just like on the video shown in an earlier post.  
The hotel was beautiful.  Staff charming.  Concierge lounge yummy and useful. even though it was a bit of a hike from our room.  loved the scones.
We stayed Sunday and Monday night, even though it was spring break the parks were managable. Didn't feel crowded. 
I hope this helps someone as I have throughly enjoyed everyone's contributions.


----------



## Nonsuch

Laundress said:


> ...We were given a theme park view 2 queen beds with a rollaway.  I don't believe I have read before that a rollaway was available...


GCH did not have rollaway beds, so this must be recent change.
Please post a picture, if you have any.


----------



## Nonsuch

jadelsp said:


> I just changed my reservation from the Paradise Pier to the GC downtown Disney view and am so excited. Is there a specific area or room that is better or closer to get to and from the parks?


The DTD view rooms are on floors 3 through 5, in the areas shown yellow and green.
Both groups of rooms are quite distant from an elevator, but the green rooms could use the exit only stairs (red circle) when going to the parks.

The green rooms are above World of Disney, and should have the better view of fireworks.


----------



## Nonsuch

bayareadisneyland said:


> Is there a map that highlights the courtyard view rooms?


Courtyard view are shown in orange.
Woods view (same room category as courtyard) are shown in brown, but generally only the lower floors.


----------



## Laundress

Nonsuch.  I was very surprised to hear we were offered the rollaway. I will see if I can come up with a photo.
 I replied "no sleeping bags left" with a smile of course.  the concierge said they still had plenty of those.  
housekeeping was called to expidite the room and the bed was already made up when we arrived. It seemed to be the size of the day bed
and was in the place the usual day bed is.  My 13 year old daughter slept in it and said it was comfortable.


----------



## McNs

We booked a Courtyard/Woods view through Orbitz last year and were in 3353, so one of the brown woods view rooms. It looks out on to the Grizzly River area, but couldn't see much due to the trees. The location was great, only a short walk to the DCA entrance and pool area.


----------



## jadelsp

Nonsuch said:


> The DTD view rooms are on floors 3 through 5, in the areas shown yellow and green.
> Both groups of rooms are quite distant from an elevator, but the green rooms could use the exit only stairs (red circle) when going to the parks.
> 
> The green rooms are above World of Disney, and should have the better view of fireworks.


Thank you so much for this!! This is super helpful.


----------



## whoever

Now for my review on our room this time.  As most of you all know, I'm one of the biggest Grand Californian Fan Boys out there.  I LOVE this place.  I love the merchandise, love the robes (the old ones are much better than what they  offer now though and Amy and I each have one of our own), love the architecture, love the proximity to everything, love the views, love the balconies, love the restaurants and drinking establishments, love the pools, love the service, love, love, love it.  That being said...my room this trip had some serious issues.  I was SOOO happy to get what I consider one of the best room locations in the entire resort.  Right over the DCA entrance from the Grand.  To me, this room location simply CANNOT be beat.  You get  fireworks views for Disneyland, you get to look INTO the Grizzly Peak area of DCA, you are literally SECONDS from entering the park after leaving your room, close proximity to Napa, Storytellers, and the Pools, it’s just the perfect  location.  

Before I dig too deep into my issues with the room I thought it would be good to frame up where I’ve stayed before and the general condition of each of those rooms.

I've had several different views over the years.  For our first trip in 2010, we were right over world of Disney on the 3rd or 4th floor.  The Down Town Disney view and the fireworks view was pretty great for our first trip.






Our room on this trip was perfect, nothing out of place, worn, etc.  Just perfect experience all around.
Location: 3 out of 5
View:  3 out of 5
Room Condition:  5 out of 5

For our 2011, trip, we managed to get a 3rd floor view into DCA over on the Paradise Pier side.  We looked directly at Goofy’s Sky School.  It was a pretty unique vantage point, and afforded close proximity to the 6th floor WOC viewing deck as well as a great photo opportunity of myself and Katherine on Goofy's as taken from our balcony.
Location: 3.5 out of 5
View:  4 out of 5
Room Condition:  5 out of 5  







For our third trip, in May 2013, we had a room location which I'd probably say was one of the least remarkable ones to date.  We were in the wing over the shops in Downtown Disney, however we were facing inward and looking into the Brisa Courtyard.  We had a great monorail view, but outside of that, all we had to look at was the other rooms of the hotel.  
 Pretty disappointing.  One fault I will point out though, was one of the sinks was slow draining.  I called and had them come up, and it was fixed by facilities while we were in the park  
Location: 2 out of 5
View:  1.5 out of 5
Room Condition:  4 out of 5






For our fourth trip in February of 2014, we had a great location, and a decent view.  We were tucked into the corner of the wing above Napa and were facing into the hotel.  Great view of the pool and Mickey's Fun Wheel of DOOM.  Would have been even better if we were a few floors up, but regardless, I LOVE the room and the location could not be beat. Room condition:  Superb as always.  
Location: 5 out of 5
View:  3 out of 5
Room Condition:  5 out of 5











We'll skip my next few trips as they were solo and as such I stayed offsite, but Amy and I made a trip out in September of 2014 to celebrate her birthday and attend Dapper Days.  This time, we had an Accessible room.  These rooms appear to be in the same locations on each floor.  The room configuration was pretty different than our usual bunk-bed rooms.  The bathroom was completely separate from the rest of the room.  Whereas with every other visit, the double vanity is open to the rest of the room with only the water closet and shower being behind a door, this configuration had everything behind a wide door.  The room also had a sofa, coffee table, and King size bed (I believe it was a King) instead of the bunk beds and Queen we normally get.  The room was located in a corner facing the valet area with remarkable views of not a whole lot.  Room condition:  GREAT! Everything seemed very NEW and recently updated.
Location: 2 out of 5
View:  1 out of 5
Room Condition:  5 out of 5
















This brings us to our family trip of October 2014.  We again had a Brisa Courtyard room right next to the monorail.   The view... pretty meh.  The location... pretty good.  One thing we noticed on this trip was a water stain on the ceiling over by the wall partition to the bathroom sink area.  Obviously there was a leak in one of the rooms above and the damage to rooms below had NOT been addressed.  This was the first time the quality of the room had really been less than great.  It unfortunately was NOT to be the last.  
Location: 3.5 out of 5
View:  1 out of 5
Room Condition:  3 out of 5







And finally, my most recent visit and stay at the Grand.  This was to be my ideal room location, ideal view, but the condition... horrible.  We'll start with the location and view.  We were directly over the entrance to DCA facing into  
Grizzly peak.  The view was GREAT.  Only elevation and a few rooms closer to the monorail could have made it better.  The location was unbeatable.  I LOVE this wing, and I'd stay in it every time if I could.  Best location in the entire resort in my opinion. 


























OK, here's where this is going to get ugly.  Condition of the room.... furniture... in shambles.  One of the first things we go to do is pull out the trundle to get Victoria settled.  The pull is completely missing from one side.  Here's a few pics of what it looked like and is supposed to look like.  I realize this hardware is expensive and they probably didn't order a whole lot of spares, but still... unacceptable for a room at the Flagship of Disney's DLR.  











Next up... the refrigerator cabinet.... it couldn't be closed...







The hinges were completely blown out on it.  These are easily replaceable as they are your standard flush-fitting hinges available for replacement from any cabinet hardware company.  COMPLETELY unacceptable.

Next up... peeling wallpaper.  Here's one pic, but there was peeling wallpaper in multiple locations in the room.  UNACCEPTABLE at the grand.






Next up... missing trim rings on the bathroom hardware... Again.. Disney better have ordered a surplus of Hardware, but to completely leave something like this is just horrible.  Go grab a new piece of hardware even if it doesn't match.  Nobody will notice if the style is SLIGHTLY off... they'll notice the missing hardware pieces though.






Next up... There were sticky spots on the carpet.  Presumption was bubble gun solution, but who knows.  

Lastly... Katherine found suckers jammed between the mattress and the frame on the top bunk... lots and lots of suckers.  Thankfully, all the suckers were still in their wrappers, but man... what a poor deal.  Mousekeeping clearly didn't do a good job when cleaning the room, or completely neglected to change the bedding on the top bunk from the last patron.  UNACCEPTABLE.  

Location: 5 out of 5
View:  4.5 out of 5
Room Condition:  1 out of 5

All of this in a room with a rack rate in excess of $500/night.  So disappointed.  Will we be back?  ABSOLUTELY.  Was this an experience which has made me very critical of how the hotel is being maintained and what I feel is a trend with Disney of lack of maintenance because of their monopoly on the experience.  The Grand is still our Californian Home away from home but the Disneyland Hotel is looking just a little bit more attractive these days.


----------



## gardengirl2790

I wonder if the GCH will go under renovation after the 60th? It seems it needs attention, especially given the room rates it demands now.


----------



## KerryCM

I just booked 2 Club Level rooms for April 20 to the 23. My son needs to go out on business before we head up to Lompoc for my SIL's retirement from the Air Force. My son is bringing his 5 year old daughter so we can take her into the parks while he works, it is a secret as her 3 yr. old sister will not be happy. Anyway, this is our first time staying her and their first time to Disneyland, multiple trips to WDW though. Where are rooms located and what can I expect in the way of service? We always stay club level at WDW and hope the experience will be just as nice.


----------



## whoever

gardengirl2790 said:


> I wonder if the GCH will go under renovation after the 60th? It seems it needs attention, especially given the room rates it demands now.


They've been doing a LOT of exterior maintenance and refurbishment.  They are probably going to be doing room renovations as some point this year I would imagine.  Most of the hotel is going on 15 years old.


----------



## DennisMouse

Caimakale, Hello. It has been 5 years since our encounter at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel.... at the cabana. My name is Mr. Dennis. I hope this reply finds you well. I am posting this reply because folks have begun to say these events never took place. I know you respect the dignity of the charitable nature of what we where trying to do because you never posted my full name or pictures of folks who received gifts. I know it has been a long time, but i am wondering if you have any more pictures of my cabana creations? It makes me sad to be called a liar when folks hear our stories. In all... your one post is the only recognition that I have.... I understand if there are no other images... I forbade pictures from our team..... I know its a long shot.. but  if you have them could you Post a few more from 2010... Always in your service... Mr. Dennis.   



caimakale said:


> During my visit last week, I met someone down at the Hearthstone Lounge by the name of Dennis (I won't mention last names).  Has anyone ever met Dennis?  You may have and just didn't realize it.
> 
> Dennis frequents the GCH on a regular basis (8 times this year alone). He is known by name by most Castmembers that work there.  He always stays in a suite w/ concierge.
> 
> This guy is an amazing guy...so down to earth and a true Disney fanatic. During his stays, he rents and decorates a cabana each day.  When I say decorates, he goes out and buys a "theme" and completely decks out the cabana.  While I was there, he had a Tinkerbell theme, Nightmare Before Christmas Theme, and Mickey Theme.  It's a site to be seen for sure.  He usually has little things that he will hand out to the kids if they come by.  I say little, but find me a toy from World of Disney that is cheaper than $15.  My girls got charm bracelets with charms, dolls, light up toys, and all sorts of other goodies.  He does it all out of the kindness of his heart.  To him, its about the Disney experience and making it as magical as he can.  I tried buying him drinks at the lounge, dinner, etc, and he wouldn't have any part of it.  Finally, I had to slip some money to a cast member that he was going to dinner with and told her to buy the dinner, on me, for his generosity.
> 
> If you ever get the opportunity to meet him, do it.  He loves quoting Disney movies and is in love with everything Disney so be prepared to join in and follow along.  He's such a good guy with a giving heart who loves Disney.  Tell him you're friends with Lee...
> 
> Here's a picture of the Mickey/Minnie theme.  The sad thing is, you can't see half of the decorations.  You can see the towels and the dolls on the lounge chairs.  Up front and center, you can also see the "Partners Statue".  Back further in the cabana it was even more decorated...from the coasters, to hanging decorations, etc...


Cia


----------



## lorijohnhill

We will be staying at GCH at the end of May for five nights! I'm so excited I'm about to burst. We have reserved an accessible room with two queen beds, roll in shower, standard view. Does anyone have a map showing where the accessible rooms may be located? Any special requests I should make to get as close to the park entrance as possible?

I really wanted to do concierge, but that was way out of our budget.


----------



## Liberator

lorijohnhill said:


> I really wanted to do concierge, but that was way out of our budget.



This!!! Concierge would have been an option, but not for ~800 $ at the end of May...way overpriced for snacks and Diet Coke.


----------



## AlaskaMomof2

I have a request, please. Are there other room maps, like the above posted ones, that show room category location?  We are booked for standard as we have stayed before and room view just wasn't on my list of must haves. However, we were in the new DVC wing (200's) overlooking hotel entrance. The room was very new feeling and refreshed so watching new visitors come and go didn't phase us. Our second trip we lucked out and were upgraded to partial park view (I think) again in the 200's but looking onto Goofys flight school, which was again the new addition and a very refreshed room (#3242 Or 44). Just wondering where other standard rooms could put us in the hotel. The category location map would be super helpful in case I do decide to upgrade to woods or partial view. Thanks!


----------



## AlaskaMomof2

Forgot to mention we are going July 24-28.


----------



## Nonsuch

AlaskaMomof2 said:


> ...Are there other room maps, like the above posted ones, that show room category location?


A view category map does not seem to be available.

It would be great to have a detailed map which includes:

Floor by floor room locations
View categories
Bed types
Handicap Accessible features

Stairs


----------



## figment_jii

Does anyone know if guests can leave items for non-registered guests to pick-up at Guest Services/Front Desk/Somewhere Similar?  My friends are going down a few days before I am and we thought it might make sense if they take some items down with them, use them and then leave them for me, I'll use them, and then bring them home.  Nothing perishable or big.  They are staying at the GCH, but I am not.


----------



## lorijohnhill

They may be able to leave something if you are arriving to pick it up the same day they leave, but the hotels cannot store items overnight. They have to clear that room out every night. 

At least that is what I was told at PPH.


----------



## MommyJKM

figment_jii said:


> Does anyone know if guests can leave items for non-registered guests to pick-up at Guest Services/Front Desk/Somewhere Similar?  My friends are going down a few days before I am and we thought it might make sense if they take some items down with them, use them and then leave them for me, I'll use them, and then bring them home.  Nothing perishable or big.  They are staying at the GCH, but I am not.



We once missed friends by 1 day while staying at GCH and asked them to store our Bumble car seat and they did. Our friends were staying at Candy Cane Inn and picked it up the morning after we left. 
BTW- the item was really small so maybe that contributed to their willingness to store it for a day.
It may be subjective.


----------



## figment_jii

_lorijohnhill_ and _MommyJKM_, thank you!  The items are small (less than a shoebox-size in total), so hopefully it'll work out.


----------



## AlaskaMomof2

This probably isn't the place to ask this but since Im following the board, how do I change my signature?  I still have my old one from a few years ago.  Ive looked everywhere and cant seem to find where to edit it.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## figment_jii

Up towards the top of the page, you should see your user name.  Click on it and drop down menu should appear.  Click on Signature.  For questions like this and others, you can often find the answer down on the Technical Support board.


----------



## AlaskaMomof2

I did and there is no "signature" option   I guess I'll check with technical support. Thanks.


----------



## lorijohnhill

If you hover over your name in the top right of the screen, a box will pop up. Right under your picture it will say Personal Details. Directly under that it says Signature. Click on that and you should be able to make changes.


----------



## vjc715

I've stayed here several times in the month of Dec...and just recently this month. Both times rate as been around $500 courtyard view. Any idea when this resort has the best rates? I love staying here for the convenience, but thinking DLH might be just as convenient for less money. Thanks!


----------



## MinMou

I am willing to bet that this information I want is somewhere on this thread,  but I am having trouble finding it.   My apologies for adding to an already long thread.

Which rooms are the CL rooms?  I found the club itself,  but wondered where the actual rooms are. I think DH is crazy to want to pay extra,  but this is our 1st trip DL, so why argue?


----------



## sgrap

MinMou said:


> I am willing to bet that this information I want is somewhere on this thread,  but I am having trouble finding it.   My apologies for adding to an already long thread.
> 
> Which rooms are the CL rooms?  I found the club itself,  but wondered where the actual rooms are. I think DH is crazy to want to pay extra,  but this is our 1st trip DL, so why argue?


My understanding is that the 6th floor is the concierge level, but that you can add concierge onto any room if it is available.  We stayed twice on the CL, and loved it. But that was ~ 10 years ago, and the additional cost has increased quite a bit.  As our kids have gotten older, we have been more 'commando park goers" as well, so we aren't in the hotel as much to make use of the concierge lounge and perks.  But it is a wonderful treat!


----------



## Nonsuch

vjc715 said:


> ...Any idea when this resort has the best rates?


Both Dapper Day and Gay Days have special rates at all 3 onsite hotels, about half price.


----------



## Nonsuch

MinMou said:


> Which rooms are the CL rooms?  I found the club itself,  but wondered where the actual rooms are.


The only difference between Concierge and non-Concierge rooms are a few extra amenities in the bathroom (foot lotion, and a few others).  The rooms dedicated to concierge are generally on the 5th and 6th floor with convenient access to the lounge, but concierge can be added to any room.


MinMou said:


> I think DH is crazy to want to pay extra,  but this is our 1st trip DL, so why argue?


Don't argue, just enjoy!


----------



## caimakale

DennisMouse said:


> Caimakale, Hello. It has been 5 years since our encounter at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel.... at the cabana. My name is Mr. Dennis. I hope this reply finds you well. I am posting this reply because folks have begun to say these events never took place. I know you respect the dignity of the charitable nature of what we where trying to do because you never posted my full name or pictures of folks who received gifts. I know it has been a long time, but i am wondering if you have any more pictures of my cabana creations? It makes me sad to be called a liar when folks hear our stories. In all... your one post is the only recognition that I have.... I understand if there are no other images... I forbade pictures from our team..... I know its a long shot.. but  if you have them could you Post a few more from 2010... Always in your service... Mr. Dennis.
> 
> 
> Cia


Wow, this is going way back. Dennis, good to hear from you again. I checked my pictures and this was the only one I snapped. I'm happy to vouch for you anytime you need it though. Hope to see you around the parks again sometime! ~Lee


----------



## Liberator

we changed our reservation to a Deluxe Partial View room. Whatever this means now. We would be very pleased with an obstructed DD view instead of a garden/courtyard/woods view room..but we do not care for a theme park view - partial or not partial.

so we requested a partial downtown Disney view on a high floor...we will see, I will post a picture of what we will get when we arrive in ~ 3 weeks

already very excited


----------



## crazycatlady

Well, it took me about 2 weeks, but I just got done with this whole thread. THANK YOU to everyone for all of the amazing information! DH and I are taking our first trip without our kids in over 20 years (both kids will be off in college, so we will be semi-empty-nesters) and we decided to scrap our fall trip to DW and go to DL in September, instead. We are booked at the GCH from Sept. 13th to Sept. 19th and I am very excited about staying there! I would appreciate your help with a couple of questions.

1. I understand why we should use the regular front gate for EMH into CA, but should we also use if for regular drop drop days or do they still scan your ticket and let you a partial way into the park if you use the GCH entrance? If you use the resort entrance, can you still get FPs for WOC earlier than the people at the regular front gates?

2. Is there still scaffolding on outside areas of the building?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## berkeleykel06

I second crazycatlady's questions.  Especially curious about any construction/scaffolding going on right now.  I'll be there in less than two weeks!


----------



## chrisaman

crazycatlady said:


> Well, it took me about 2 weeks, but I just got done with this whole thread. THANK YOU to everyone for all of the amazing information! DH and I are taking our first trip without our kids in over 20 years (both kids will be off in college, so we will be semi-empty-nesters) and we decided to scrap our fall trip to DW and go to DL in September, instead. We are booked at the GCH from Sept. 13th to Sept. 19th and I am very excited about staying there! I would appreciate your help with a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. I understand why we should use the regular front gate for EMH into CA, but should we also use if for regular drop drop days or do they still scan your ticket and let you a partial way into the park if you use the GCH entrance? If you use the resort entrance, can you still get FPs for WOC earlier than the people at the regular front gates?
> 
> 2. Is there still scaffolding on outside areas of the building?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Last time I was there they let u in before park opening at the grand entrance as well. They just wouldn't let u go past the paradise pier entrance. That was where rope drop was. It is still faster to go through the main gate if u are going to cars land but if you are going to toy story it was way faster to go through the grand entrance


----------



## BadAndyB

We will be staying for the first time in a 1 bedroom suite tomorrow (5/14 to 5/16) I have a few questions....

First  I am surprising my daughter with an in room celebration but I am having a hard time finding example photos. We are doing the Mickey & Minnie Grand Magical Family Welcome. Anyone have this done before? 

Second, I know there are pack n Plays in the rooms but do they offer cribs? 

Third, What are the views like for the 1 bedroom suites? It's not a major issue what we get I am just wondering 

I am totally sorry if these have been asked and answered before  It's just a lot of pages to read before leaving in the morning lol.


----------



## sgrap

BadAndyB said:


> We will be staying for the first time in a 1 bedroom suite tomorrow (5/14 to 5/16) I have a few questions....
> 
> First  I am surprising my daughter with an in room celebration but I am having a hard time finding example photos. We are doing the Mickey & Minnie Grand Magical Family Welcome. Anyone have this done before?
> 
> Second, I know there are pack n Plays in the rooms but do they offer cribs?
> 
> Third, What are the views like for the 1 bedroom suites? It's not a major issue what we get I am just wondering
> 
> I am totally sorry if these have been asked and answered before  It's just a lot of pages to read before leaving in the morning lol.


How fun!! I have only ever seen pack n plays. Can't help with the rest sorry!


----------



## BadAndyB

sgrap said:


> How fun!! I have only ever seen pack n plays. Can't help with the rest sorry!


Thanks! That's what I thought. She just sleeps so much better in a crib vs a pack n play. I'm sure it will all work out. Hopefully she will be to exhausted to notice the difference lol.


----------



## sgrap

BadAndyB said:


> Thanks! That's what I thought. She just sleeps so much better in a crib vs a pack n play. I'm sure it will all work out. Hopefully she will be to exhausted to notice the difference lol.


I have a picture of my daughter (now almost 14) when she was almost 3 completely zonked out on the trundle bed (bunk bed room) at GCH.  We had been to see Fantasmic and she had fallen asleep on the way back in the stroller.  She was so out of it that we changed her diaper and all her clothes on the trundle bed and she didn't even bat an eye.  Then we put her in the pack n play and she continued to sleep all night.    Disney does tend to wear them out.    Have a blast . . . take some pictures of your suite and the in-room celebration and share with us when you get back, please!


----------



## Nonsuch

BadAndyB said:


> ...I know there are pack n Plays in the rooms but do they offer cribs?


Cribs are available at GCH, or at least they were available a few years ago.
I saw a crib in the hall (likely being moved back to storage).



BadAndyB said:


> ...What are the views like for the 1 bedroom suites?


Suites have a variety of views, everything except standard.


----------



## gometros

Nonsuch said:


> Both Dapper Day and Gay Days have special rates at all 3 onsite hotels, about half price.



How do Gay Days affect the crowd levels?


----------



## LadyBJ

Been reading DIS posts for awhile now and finally decided to join in the fun.  I'm currently planning our last week of December-early January trip and considering staying at the GC for two nights. Are all standard rooms near the entrance or are there standard rooms somewhere else in the vicinity?


----------



## McNs

gometros said:


> How do Gay Days affect the crowd levels?



Our two trips have both coincided with Gay Days. It is busy but not horrendously so. From memory the Gay Days park days are DL Saturday and DCA Sunday so we have gone to the opposite park where it has been a little quieter (but still busy as it is a weekend).


----------



## ScriptOfTheBridge

Does anyone have an idea what GCH (and other resort hotels) average on Mickey's Halloween Party nights? Would I be better off booking now before the dates for the Halloween Party are announced?


----------



## sgrap

ScriptOfTheBridge said:


> Does anyone have an idea what GCH (and other resort hotels) average on Mickey's Halloween Party nights? Would I be better off booking now before the dates for the Halloween Party are announced?


I just looked, and I booked our room at GCH last year on 6/1 and I bought our MHP tickets on July 16th, which was the first day they were available to AP holders.  You can always book a bigger window of dates now and then call and modify your reservation.  Have you been watching the Halloween thread?  Even though there may not be set dates, there usually is a pretty good idea based on previous years' dates.  Have fun--we had a great time last year at Halloween Time!


----------



## kelly3kids

We have never been in the middle of summer. It is the only time we can fit in 8 days this year so we are going June 28-July 5. If you have been in the summer what tips can you give me for crowds, staying cool, and just anything that will help. We will be using EMH and will plan that out well. We are only planning 3 days in the parks. We will for sure be coming back mid day for a pool break and naps if needed. Our sons are 10, 8, and 5. We know the parks really well but not summer time craziness.


----------



## gottalovepluto

kelly3kids said:


> We have never been in the middle of summer. It is the only time we can fit in 8 days this year so we are going June 28-July 5. If you have been in the summer what tips can you give me for crowds, staying cool, and just anything that will help. We will be using EMH and will plan that out well. We are only planning 3 days in the parks. We will for sure be coming back mid day for a pool break and naps if needed. Our sons are 10, 8, and 5. We know the parks really well but not summer time craziness.


 You picked the perfect hotel for summer time at DL! GCH is the easiest hotel for summer pool breaks. Our typical summer sched: EMH, air conditioned table service lunch in parks, a couple more rides, return to hotel for pool/naps/showers, return to parks for dinner (or downtown Disney for dinner) and then close down the parks. With ones that little I don't see you closing down the parks, but stay till they're nice and tired because it's a quick trip back to the hotel and they'll sleep like rocks. The schedule is rather exhausting but a long midday breaks makes it doable for us and GCH provides so much convenience for taking those breaks. Are you staying GCH the whole trip? If so, you may want to consider adding a day or two to those park tickets as you could have some healthy level crowds for 4th of July...


----------



## Creaking Crypt Door

I'm getting very excited for my stay there! kelly3kids, I'll be there the week before you, so it's great to hear these tips as well.

Watching the video reveal of Grizzly Airfield yesterday made me discover I've never REALLY realized how close GCH is to the park!

I can't wait!


----------



## LadyBJ

Booked GCH today! Finally! I feel like the Canadian dollar is gonna go down even more so I just paid the deposit while it's still a little high. 

I realized there is no option for placing requests when making a reservation. I know you can call them to make requests, but can you also do this by email?


----------



## Liberator

I am so glad we switched from PPH to GCH. 

All I can say is: LOCATION!
We really enjoyed our 3 nights at GCH. There is nothing that would me make consider booking DLH or PPH for future stays, except no availablity at GCH.

We felt a little bit cramped at first, but that may have been because we stayed in a large suite at MGM in Vegas the 4 nights before. The room was in a very good condition. I will post pictures including our Deluxe Partial View later.


----------



## Creaking Crypt Door

Liberator said:


> I am so glad we switched from PPH to GCH.
> 
> All I can say is: LOCATION!
> We really enjoyed our 3 nights at GCH. There is nothing that would me make consider booking DLH or PPH for future stays, except no availablity at GCH.
> 
> We felt a little bit cramped at first, but that may have been because we stayed in a large suite at MGM in Vegas the 4 nights before. The room was in a very good condition. I will post pictures including our Deluxe Partial View later.



Not sure I can get more excited! This especially after my last visit to Disney was WDW, where long, cramped bus rides are a part of your experience. To be able to walk back to a hotel that is technically IN DCA for rest when I'm feeling stressed or overwhelmed by the crowds is going to be a god send!


----------



## Liberator

Creaking Crypt Door said:


> Not sure I can get more excited! This especially after my last visit to Disney was WDW, where long, cramped bus rides are a part of your experience. To be able to walk back to a hotel that is technically IN DCA for rest when I'm feeling stressed or overwhelmed by the crowds is going to be a god send!



we felt so blessed being that near to the main plaza that we almost forgot about the DCA-entrance from GCH. It makes things very easy, for example after World of Colour. You are in your room within minutes! A quick afternoon nap at the pool is so easy to do at GCH.


----------



## Liberator

as promised here a room review

we booked the Deluxe Partial View and we were fine with an obstruction or just a partial view of Downtown Disney. As the descriptions states partial theme park view OR Downtown Disney view, we requested Downtown Disney.

The check-in CM, I think his name was Jarred, was very friendly. We arrived quite early and he gave us a room that was ready, nr. 3141, partial Downtown Disney view

the walk to the room was very easy, we preferred to use the main staircase instead of the elevator very often, the walk is rather short compared to some other rooms. The location was very quiet, not much room traffic. I think the rooms are very well sound proofed, even with a connecting door.

What us really surprised was how good the balcony door blocked the Downtown Disney sound. You close the door and it is almost silence, wow. Sometimes it smelled a little bit too much like garlic on the balcony, but it did not bother us. We could see the peaks of the fireworks from our room. It was perfect for people watching!

some pictures:





































(sorry for the mess)




this is why the room is a partial view room. We were fine with it! The room is a little elevated, so the roof did not bother us much




first room behind the fence was ours


----------



## lorijohnhill

LOL we were directly across the hall from you in room 3140!

We had a partial woods view and could see the monorail come through. It was very peaceful. 

For anyone wondering about disability rooms, we had a roll in shower and two queen beds. By moving the chairs and the table over a bit we were able to fit two scooters in the room.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Following along in this thread - My husband & I will be staying here during our Star Wars Half Marathon trip!


----------



## Nonsuch

The MousePlanet Disneyland Resort Update had this info:



> ...Disney will be renovating two rooms of the Grand Californian Hotel in preparation for an upcoming refurbishment of all guest rooms in the hotel. The two rooms (3451 & 3453) will serve as models for the renovations, allowing planners to see the finished designs actually installed in rooms before the renovations begin.
> 
> This may also present a future opportunity for Disney fans to purchase the current room furnishings when the renovations begin. When the Grand Californian replaced their original entertainment centers with the current version several years ago, the old units were offered for sale at Disney's property control sale. If you love the Arts & Crafts-style furnishings used at the Grand Californian Hotel and know a Disney cast member, ask them to keep their eye out for information about a possible sale.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Looking to stay at GC for the first time and I'm a little bit confused... I have a couple of questions that I'm hoping someone here can answer...

1) If I book "rack rate" for a 2 bedroom unit, am I right in assuming that this is a DVC 2BR?

2) Are there separate rates/room categories for 2 bedrooms based on views (eg theme park vs. pool), or would the view just be a "request" that may or may not be honored?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> 1) If I book "rack rate" for a 2 bedroom unit, am I right in assuming that this is a DVC 2BR?


Unfortunately, you will almost certainly NOT receive a DVC villa.  Villas are a different category than hotel rooms, and cash reservations must be made on the phone.  Due to the small size of VGC there are seldom villas available for cash reservations.  A better (and cheaper) approach is to rent DVC points to book at VGC, but you must plan far in advance (generally greater than 7 months) and have firm travel dates (usually there are no cancellations).



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> 2) Are there separate rates/room categories for 2 bedrooms based on views (eg theme park vs. pool), or would the view just be a "request" that may or may not be honored?


There are no categories available for suites, at least not on line.  You might want to call the hotel to confirm.  Due to the rather small number of suites, you are likely correct that views are only a request.


----------



## phyllis1966

I've searched the DIS and googled it too, but I can't find the information I need - is it possible to call ahead and request a special birthday treat be delivered to our room on check-in day?  We've used Disney Florist many times for our WDW trips, so that's been done. I was really hoping for some chocolate-dipped strawberries or something to surprise DD the night we check in. Or, can I just call Private Dining to order this once we get there? Anyone done this?

Thanks-

Almost there!


----------



## RichP1269

phyllis1966 said:


> I've searched the DIS and googled it too, but I can't find the information I need - is it possible to call ahead and request a special birthday treat be delivered to our room on check-in day?  We've used Disney Florist many times for our WDW trips, so that's been done. I was really hoping for some chocolate-dipped strawberries or something to surprise DD the night we check in. Or, can I just call Private Dining to order this once we get there? Anyone done this?
> 
> Thanks-
> 
> Almost there!




http://disneyland.disneyfloralandgi...eylandwebsitesearchinroomcelebrationchristmas


----------



## MommyJKM

phyllis1966 said:


> I've searched the DIS and googled it too, but I can't find the information I need - is it possible to call ahead and request a special birthday treat be delivered to our room on check-in day?  We've used Disney Florist many times for our WDW trips, so that's been done. I was really hoping for some chocolate-dipped strawberries or something to surprise DD the night we check in. Or, can I just call Private Dining to order this once we get there? Anyone done this?



Little known fact- you can call Room Service and have Mickey shaped chocolate covered rice krispies, chocolate covered strawberries, or chocolate dipped cookies delivered to your room for a good price (around $3-$5 a treat). Just call GCH and ask for Room Service and tell them when you want the delivery. They have a 4 hour delivery window at busy times so if you're checking in at 3pm let them know. 

We like to have milk delivered too. Be aware that if there is a Do Not Disturb sign on the door they will NOT deliver. So if you check in then leave your room with the sign on they won't be delivered. 

We've used Disney Floral and Gifts but if you didn't want to spend $300 you could use the room service option. They add a little Happy Birthday pin and a card if you want too.


----------



## phyllis1966

MommyJKM said:


> Little known fact- you can call Room Service and have Mickey shaped chocolate covered rice krispies, chocolate covered strawberries, or chocolate dipped cookies delivered to your room for a good price (around $3-$5 a treat). Just call GCH and ask for Room Service and tell them when you want the delivery. They have a 4 hour delivery window at busy times so if you're checking in at 3pm let them know.
> 
> We like to have milk delivered too. Be aware that if there is a Do Not Disturb sign on the door they will NOT deliver. So if you check in then leave your room with the sign on they won't be delivered.
> 
> We've used Disney Floral and Gifts but if you didn't want to spend $300 you could use the room service option. They add a little Happy Birthday pin and a card if you want too.



Thanks so much - that's EXACTLY what I was hoping for!


----------



## Nonsuch

*Don’t Miss This Sweet Tribute to the Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration at Disney’s Grand Californian Resort & Spa*


----------



## ilovelucydog

I have booked a double queen room from December 6-12.  What should I request as far as room location?  I hear horror stories about the hotel being so huge and it being a long walk to get to the area that goes out to DCA or DD.  Is there an area that is closer to the parks that I should request?  Thank you!


----------



## Liberator

ilovelucydog said:


> I have booked a double queen room from December 6-12.  What should I request as far as room location?  I hear horror stories about the hotel being so huge and it being a long walk to get to the area that goes out to DCA or DD.  Is there an area that is closer to the parks that I should request?  Thank you!



What view category did you book?


----------



## ilovelucydog

Oh sorry.....standard view.


----------



## Nonsuch

ilovelucydog said:


> I have booked a double queen room from December 6-12.  What should I request as far as room location?





ilovelucydog said:


> ...standard view.


The view categories are not exact, but Standard View are essentially rooms that do not match any of the upgraded view types (perhaps this is obvious).  The majority of Standard View rooms are at the front of the hotel, with some spread throughout the hotel.  The upgrade to Courtyard/Woods/Garden View will avoid the front of the hotel, for a small increase in cost.

Request to be near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose.  This gives convenient access to the DCA entrance.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Nonsuch said:


> Unfortunately, you will almost certainly NOT receive a DVC villa.  Villas are a different category than hotel rooms, and cash reservations must be made on the phone.  Due to the small size of VGC there are seldom villas available for cash reservations.  A better (and cheaper) approach is to rent DVC points to book at VGC, but you must plan far in advance (generally greater than 7 months) and have firm travel dates (usually there are no cancellations).
> 
> 
> There are no categories available for suites, at least not on line.  You might want to call the hotel to confirm.  Due to the rather small number of suites, you are likely correct that views are only a request.



Thanks for your reply!  Through a travel agent, I've booked what is referred to as a "two-bedroom suite" -- like at this link: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/grand-californian-hotel/rates-rooms/

From the hotel plans, it doesn't look like there are any two-bedrooms besides the DVC villas.  The TA seems to think this will be a 2BR villa.  Same way that in WDW, I have booked villas with my DVC points, and sometimes paid rack rates for villas -- it's the same set of rooms.  Is there any reason to think this would not be the same in DL? 

I'm new to DL hotels, so any help is appreciated.  I'm also trying to confirm via my TA.  Thanks!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks for your reply!  Through a travel agent, I've booked what is referred to as a "two-bedroom suite" -- like at this link: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/grand-californian-hotel/rates-rooms/
> 
> From the hotel plans, it doesn't look like there are any two-bedrooms besides the DVC villas.  The TA seems to think this will be a 2BR villa.  Same way that in WDW, I have booked villas with my DVC points, and sometimes paid rack rates for villas -- it's the same set of rooms.  Is there any reason to think this would not be the same in DL?
> 
> I'm new to DL hotels, so any help is appreciated.  I'm also trying to confirm via my TA.  Thanks!



Answering my own question after a lovely online chat with a CM...  

Thank you for contacting Disney. Please hold while we route your chat to a Disney Cast Member who will help you with your question.

Our Disney Cast Member Cristina will be chatting with you now.

Cristina: It's a Fantasmic day to book your visit to the Disneyland Resort in California! How can I help you today? 

you: Hi! I am trying to figure out if when I booked a two bedroom suite at Grand Californian through a Travel Agent, if this is the same as the DVC 2-bedroom villas? Is it the same block of rooms? Same type?

Cristina: I'd be happy to help you with that! 

Cristina: No, it is not. The DVC villas are only for Disney Vacation Club members. 

Cristina: Villa and suites are totally different from each other 

you: I see... where are the two-bedroom suites located? What views are available? Is there a detailed map of rooms that I could get somewhere?

you: This is different from what I am used to at Disney World where I have used my DVC points to rent villas, but have also paid rack rates and rented the same villas.

Cristina: The 2 bedrooms suite are located through out the Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa. And there is different views 

Cristina: If you want a villa, you will need to book through Disney Vacation Club 

you: Are the views just by request alone, or can I pay more to guarantee a theme park view, for instance?

Cristina: It is only by request and not always guaranteed. We will be very happy to place that view request for you after you book 

you: OK great -- thanks! Is there a detailed map of the hotel that shows where the 2 bedrooms are located?

Cristina: I apologize, no there is not. 

you: OK -- thanks for your help!

Cristina: My pleasure! 

Cristina: Thank you for contacting Disney, have a Fantasmic Day!

Cristina: If you don’t mind, there is a short survey that appears when you click the END CHAT button.  

Cristina: I would appreciate your feedback.

you: Will do!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Might anyone know where on the room map the TWO BEDROOM SUITES (not DVC villas) are located?  I understand they are located throughout the hotel/resort, but is there a lovely color-coded version like the DVC room map that I missed?  Thanks!!


----------



## sgrap

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Might anyone know where on the room map the TWO BEDROOM SUITES (not DVC villas) are located?  I understand they are located throughout the hotel/resort, but is there a lovely color-coded version like the DVC room map that I missed?  Thanks!!


I'm wondering if they are a 1-bedroom suite with an adjoining regular room?


----------



## Nonsuch

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Might anyone know where on the room map the TWO BEDROOM SUITES (not DVC villas) are located?  I understand they are located throughout the hotel/resort, but is there a lovely color-coded version like the DVC room map that I missed?  Thanks!!


Most 2 bedrooms suites are 1 bedroom suites linked with a standard hotel room.  There have been posts that dedicated 2 bedroom suites also exist.

This is an unofficial map of 1 bedroom suites:
The majority of 1 bedroom suites are in these locations, but some are in other places.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

sgrap said:


> I'm wondering if they are a 1-bedroom suite with an adjoining regular room?





Nonsuch said:


> Most 2 bedrooms suites are 1 bedroom suites linked with a standard hotel room.  There have been posts that dedicated 2 bedroom suites also exist.
> 
> This is an unofficial map of 1 bedroom suites:
> The majority of 1 bedroom suites are in these locations, but some are in other places.



Thank you both!! So I guess a 3BR would most likely be a 1br suite with two adjoining rooms?? We were considering this in the event that our party grows even more...!


----------



## Nonsuch

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> ...I guess a 3BR would most likely be a 1br suite with two adjoining rooms??


A 3 bedroom would be something like this:





Some 1 bedroom floorplans:


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Nonsuch said:


> A 3 bedroom would be something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some 1 bedroom floorplans:


Oh, wow! Very cool! Thanks so much for your help -- so valuable as a DL resort newbie!!!


----------



## Spacepest

So, I just got back from staying at this hotel over the weekend. Here's my mini-review of staying in a handicapped accessible room.

First off, staying at this place has been on my bucket list. By some minor miracle, I got the weekend off from work, something that hasn't happened to me in years. Also, I have an annual pass with no block out dates. Disneyland, here we come!

First, I tried to book online but the Disney website was crashing so I booked over the phone. Since it was the summer, and I was booking with like 3 days notice, of course alot of rooms were sold out, so I had to take whatever was left, plus I wanted an ADA room so a handicapped family member could visit and shower after using the pool. Over the phone I booked a king bed with a Downtown Disney view, and it was supposed to have a walk in, handicapped shower. Due to some traffic mishaps, we didn't arrive at the hotel until really late, somewhere around midnight on Friday. At check in, the cast member told me the room I booked wasn't available, but they had something else for me that was still ADA compliant. At that point my husband and I were just really tired and wanted to sleep, so we agreed to take the room being offered, and the staff member told us if we weren't happy with it, they would switch us out to something different first thing in the morning. The staff member also said that he doubted if we would switch though, because the room was in a much better location than the Downtown Disney ones.

So off we went to our room. It wasn't a king bed, but two queens, it didn't have a walk in shower, but had handgrips for the tub and toilet, plus a ramp to get a wheelchair out on the small balcony. Then we saw the view from our room. It had a pool and park view! We could see the Tower of Terror, the grizzly bear mountain, and Radiator Springs mountains from our window! When we went to the park the next day, we discovered the room was also super close to the DCA hotel enterance. Yup, we stayed, because the view and location were GREAT. Our entire goal of that trip was to go on the Grizzly River run over and over again, and then go to the pool afterwards, which we did!

Other than that, while the room was reasonably clean, it was in serious need of refurbishment. I've stayed at other offsite rooms in Anaheim that were in much better condition than this room, so in this case you are definately paying for the location. The rooms were well insulated, so I couldn't hear any noise from the pool at all when it was busy, or from drunken people partying at the lounge below us when the balcony sliding glass door was closed. And as for "ADA compliant"--only if you are a very small person in small wheelchair. A large person in a wheelchair probably won't be able to get it out on the balcony, and the ADA bathroom tubs are super slippery, I'd seriously fear for the safety of someone with mobility issues using it (in this case, if you have a larger, handicapped member in your party, INSIST on a roll in shower with a seat). However, it did have an adjustable, detachable shower head which worked great.

So in my opinion,  hotel grounds, pools, and restaurants are spectacular, the rooms are lackluster. The ADA rooms are OK for small handicapped children and adults, but will present a challenge to larger adults. Keep this in mind when booking.

While my stay was great, it could have been better. Seriously, refurbish the rooms! This is one of Disney's flagship properties, but the rooms are so run down they don't feel very deluxe.


----------



## phyllis1966

We got back from our GH stay two weeks ago. It was just as nice as our first stay ten years ago. My only complaint would be that the bathroom is pretty tiny for a one-bedroom suite with four occupants, two of whom were 16-year-old girls!  It was my own fault for not realizing this, even after seeing the floor plans. Two separate rooms would've been more convenient for the bathroom situation, but the room was lovely and the girls loved it. 

I really have nothing but happy memories of this vacation and the GC in general. Awesome! Can't wait to go back - we definitely won't be waiting another ten years...Disneyland is fantastic, and is kinda blowing WDW away right now...


----------



## Angrose

Does anyone know if/when the rooms at the Grand will get a refurbishment? I'm considering a stay there the end of Feb 2016 for my birthday weekend. It's one of those items on my DLR bucket list and I would hate to be disappointed.


----------



## jerseygal

phyllis1966 said:


> We got back from our GH stay two weeks ago. It was just as nice as our first stay ten years ago. My only complaint would be that the bathroom is pretty tiny for a one-bedroom suite with four occupants, two of whom were 16-year-old girls!  It was my own fault for not realizing this, even after seeing the floor plans. Two separate rooms would've been more convenient for the bathroom situation, but the room was lovely and the girls loved it.
> 
> I really have nothing but happy memories of this vacation and the GC in general. Awesome! Can't wait to go back - we definitely won't be waiting another ten years...Disneyland is fantastic, and is kinda blowing WDW away right now...
> SOUNDS GREAT!
> Thinking of going at the end of May '16, but a "little concerned" about crowds and "grad nights"???? What have you heard about Grad nights and crowds?
> Only have been to DL once summer of '09, so it will be 7 years by the time we go....SO MUCH has changed, EXCITING!
> TIA!


----------



## Nonsuch

Spacepest said:


> ...While my stay was great, it could have been better. Seriously, refurbish the rooms! This is one of Disney's flagship properties, but the rooms are so run down they don't feel very deluxe.





Angrose said:


> Does anyone know if/when the rooms at the Grand will get a refurbishment? I'm considering a stay there the end of Feb 2016 for my birthday weekend. It's one of those items on my DLR bucket list and I would hate to be disappointed.


I have just returned from a visit to GCH (actually VGC), and took the Art of the Craft tour of GCH (previously took this tour about 5 years ago).  The tour guide (who was very well informed) confirmed there will be a refurbishment.

The refurbishment is scheduled to begin February/March 2016 and last 2 years.


----------



## Kauinohea

Nonsuch said:


> I have just returned from a visit to GCH (actually VGC), and took the Art of the Craft tour of GCH (previously took this tour about 5 years ago).  The tour guide (who was very well informed) confirmed there will be a refurbishment.
> 
> The refurbishment is scheduled to begin February/March 2016 and last 2 years.



Hmmm, we normally stay at Paradise Pier and LOVE the location. This time we booked GCH. I am so torn, maybe we should just stay Paradise Pier and use the $ saved for other things, especially is the rooms are worn at GCH


----------



## jerseygal

Nonsuch said:


> I have just returned from a visit to GCH (actually VGC), and took the Art of the Craft tour of GCH (previously took this tour about 5 years ago).  The tour guide (who was very well informed) confirmed there will be a refurbishment.
> 
> The refurbishment is scheduled to begin February/March 2016 and last 2 years.


HOPE that you had a GREAT TIME! How was the room condition at VGC? 
The refurbishment that you refer to beginning Feb/March '16, what areas will this effect at GCH...pool?
TIA!


----------



## sgrap

Kauinohea said:


> Hmmm, we normally stay at Paradise Pier and LOVE the location. This time we booked GCH. I am so torn, maybe we should just stay Paradise Pier and use the $ saved for other things, especially is the rooms are worn at GCH


We love, love, love GCH!  We were there in October and didn't notice anything that was worn or anything.  Looked as fabulous to us as it always has.  If you love PPH, you will love the location of GCH even more.  You are literally right there in the middle of the resort.


----------



## Spacepest

Kauinohea said:


> Hmmm, we normally stay at Paradise Pier and LOVE the location. This time we booked GCH. I am so torn, maybe we should just stay Paradise Pier and use the $ saved for other things, especially is the rooms are worn at GCH



Stay there anyways! The location can't be beat, especially over the summer with the proximity of the DCA park water rides and hotel pool to your room. Its the rooms that are showing their age, the rest of the hotel property is well maintained. It was just a bit jarring to see the beautiful hotel, awesome pools, great amenities and great service, and then go to a room that had beat up furniture and peeling wallpaper. If you just sleep and shower in your room and hang out on your balcony, you'll be fine.

Its great to hear this hotel will be getting a refurb! I'll probably go back after this happens.


----------



## shoes99

Staying at GCH two nights pre-Disney cruise this October.  Booked an accessible standard room.
Just need to rent an ECV from an outside vendor for 2 nights for DH.  View is not important as getting close to 
an elevator with access to DTD.  Any experience with outside ECV vendors?


----------



## Nonsuch

jerseygal said:


> HOPE that you had a GREAT TIME! How was the room condition at VGC?


It was a GREAT trip, almost perfect -- except DW stayed home (she hates the heat) and rain on Sunday cancelled all the nighttime shows (the 3 new shows are MUST SEE).

VGC opened in late 2009 (along with 200 new hotel rooms), and the sofas are the only feature in less than perfect condition.  The sofa fabric is too grippy (is that a real word?) so the seams fail prematurely.


jerseygal said:


> ...The refurbishment that you refer to beginning Feb/March '16, what areas will this effect at GCH...pool?


I did not go into great detail with the tour guide, but the guest rooms are the focus of the refurbishment.  The objective is to bring all the rooms back to "grand opening" condition.  
My personal opinion (not confirmed by the guide) of likely changes:

Replace all furniture
Replace carpet
New wallpaper and paint
Renovate bathrooms 
It will be interesting to see if the floorplan of the rooms are changed.  The VGC Studios place the closet next to the sinks, which I find more convenient.

About the pools:   A pool was added with the VGC expansion, and the other 2 pools have since been refurbished.  It seems unlikely the pools will be significantly impacted.


----------



## Nonsuch

Spacepest said:


> ...I booked a king bed with a Downtown Disney view, and it was supposed to have a walk in, handicapped shower. Due to some traffic mishaps, we didn't arrive at the hotel until really late, somewhere around midnight on Friday. At check in, the cast member told me the room I booked wasn't available...


This is very disappointing, since I was under the impression that rooms with ADA features were guaranteed (and not simply a request).


----------



## Angrose

Thank you, Nonsuch, for all of your information! I still may spring for one night there for my birthday, especially if the pools will not be under refurb. To be honest, the reasons I would be staying there is for proximity to the parks and it such a beautiful hotel, BUT if I'm going to pay that much for it then I expect to spend a little more time relaxing in a room that does NOT have peeling wallpaper! I wonder if they will offer any good discounts while the refurb is happening.


----------



## jerseygal

Nonsuch said:


> It was a GREAT trip, almost perfect -- except DW stayed home (she hates the heat) and rain on Sunday cancelled all the nighttime shows (the 3 new shows are MUST SEE).
> 
> VGC opened in late 2009 (along with 200 new hotel rooms), and the sofas are the only feature in less than perfect condition.  The sofa fabric is too grippy (is that a real word?) so the seams fail prematurely.
> 
> I did not go into great detail with the tour guide, but the guest rooms are the focus of the refurbishment.  The objective is to bring all the rooms back to "grand opening" condition.
> My personal opinion (not confirmed by the guide) of likely changes:
> 
> Replace all furniture
> Replace carpet
> New wallpaper and paint
> Renovate bathrooms
> It will be interesting to see if the floorplan of the rooms are changed.  The VGC Studios place the closet next to the sinks, which I find more convenient.
> 
> About the pools:   A pool was added with the VGC expansion, and the other 2 pools have since been refurbished.  It seems unlikely the pools will be significantly impacted.


 THANKS for your reply! Nice to hear that the pools probably won't be effected...I am sure once the refurb project is complete, it will be nice! Just living with inconvenience in the interim which is inevitable to beautify the resorts!


----------



## sgrap

shoes99 said:


> Staying at GCH two nights pre-Disney cruise this October.  Booked an accessible standard room.
> Just need to rent an ECV from an outside vendor for 2 nights for DH.  View is not important as getting close to
> an elevator with access to DTD.  Any experience with outside ECV vendors?


Deckert's is the one I hear the most.  I think I rented from Deckert's once and Apple once.  I have heard a few people had trouble with Apple, but I had no problem. Enjoy!!


----------



## cavepig

We're staying at the Grand in September for the half marathon weekend, it's my brother and I (same last names, but I have Miss on me for reservation).  Just wondering if I need to call and request 2 beds or do all standards automatically come that way?  Our parents stayed their 7 years ago and got a king bed (they didn't want that but got stuck with it), so I want to make sure this doesn't happen to us. thanks!


----------



## sgrap

cavepig said:


> We're staying at the Grand in September for the half marathon weekend, it's my brother and I (same last names, but I have Miss on me for reservation).  Just wondering if I need to call and request 2 beds or do all standards automatically come that way?  Our parents stayed their 7 years ago and got a king bed (they didn't want that but got stuck with it), so I want to make sure this doesn't happen to us. thanks!


I would call to let them know and make sure. Easier to request ahead of time than fix when you get there.


----------



## minniebeth

cavepig said:


> We're staying at the Grand in September for the half marathon weekend, it's my brother and I (same last names, but I have Miss on me for reservation).  Just wondering if I need to call and request 2 beds or do all standards automatically come that way?  Our parents stayed their 7 years ago and got a king bed (they didn't want that but got stuck with it), so I want to make sure this doesn't happen to us. thanks!



I would definitely call and add the request to your reservation and also double check at check-in. My DD17 and I were at the Disneyland Hotel for the Avenger's 1/2 Marathon Weekend and they did give us a room with a king. I love my DD but not enough to share a bed after races and park time for 5 nights, lol. They were very accommodating at changing our room, but it was a hassle to change rooms since we already had our delivered groceries brought to our room and had to make several trips between the two of us to move it all. I'll always ask from now on.


----------



## KCmike

Two pictures from back in June of this year…




A Grand Lobby by Mike Day, on Flickr





Above the Rafters by Mike Day, on Flickr


----------



## Flossbolna

I very much appreciate all the information in this thread, it has been very helpful.

However, there is one thing that I could not find an answer to: Does the gym have a locker room? Does anyone know?


----------



## McNs

Love your photos KCMike!


----------



## Twin Dad

We're looking at booking GCH for mid December.  Is there much difference in the Standard Room View versus the Courtyard/Woodlands, or Partial View Rooms?


----------



## ::danielle::

Flossbolna said:


> I very much appreciate all the information in this thread, it has been very helpful.
> 
> However, there is one thing that I could not find an answer to: Does the gym have a locker room? Does anyone know?



No, it does not.


----------



## Flossbolna

::danielle:: said:


> No, it does not.



Thank you very much for the information - even if it is not what I was hoping to hear!


----------



## Nonsuch

Flossbolna said:


> ...Does the gym have a locker room?


The fitness center does not have lockers or showers.  Open 24 hours for hotel guests, a room key is needed to open the door.  The fitness center was recently relocated adjacent to Pinocchio's Workshop (daycare), the space was a small arcade.  In addition to the treadmills and bikes shown in the photo, there are 4 different weight machines and a few free weights.


----------



## Nonsuch

A few photos from room 4103, a daybed room:


----------



## Flossbolna

Nonsuch said:


> The fitness center does not have lockers or showers.  Open 24 hours for hotel guests, a room key is needed to open the door.  The fitness center was recently relocated adjacent to Pinocchio's Workshop (daycare), the space was a small arcade.  In addition to the treadmills and bikes shown in the photo, there are 4 different weight machines and a few free weights.
> 
> View attachment 112865



Thanks! This looks really small for a fairly large hotel. But the treadmills look pretty decent and I guess I will make use of those as I am not so sure about running on the streets of Anaheim...


----------



## Nonsuch

Flossbolna said:


> ...I am not so sure about running on the streets of Anaheim...


Take advantage of the morning Power Walk through DCA.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Flossbolna said:


> I guess I will make use of those as I am not so sure about running on the streets of Anaheim...



I am NOT at all a runner but I do know that the concierge desk has maps with suggested running routes around the DL area.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Excited to finally get some dates on the long rumored refurb! We stayed after Memorial at GCH & didn't notice anything in bad condition in our room or the hotel. If I had received a room with peeling wallpaper I would have immediately requested another room.

Special discounts during refurb? Hmm, as I've heard of a couple hotels in WDW go through refurb recently via the DISboards (wilderness lodge, beach club) and I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## tlovesdis

Is there a pool bar at GCH?


----------



## DizneyLover

tlovesdis said:


> Is there a pool bar at GCH?


I don't think there is a dedicated pool bar.  There are waiters coming around and you can order drinks from them.


----------



## KCmike

Checking In by Mike Day, on Flickr


----------



## KCmike

McNs said:


> Love your photos KCMike!


Thanks so much!


----------



## whoever

KCmike, that is awesome!!! You've inspired me.  I see 10mm... does Canon offer that in a full frame?


----------



## Nonsuch

Twin Dad said:


> ...Is there much difference in the Standard Room View versus the Courtyard/Woodlands, or Partial View Rooms?


The rooms are exactly the same, the only difference is the view.  

Most Standard View rooms are at the front of the hotel.  

Most Courtyard/Woods View rooms look into the courtyard, or lower floors facing DCA (woods).  

Partial View rooms are lower floor (or in some way obstructed), but otherwise would be Park/Pool/DTD views.


----------



## KCmike

whoever said:


> KCmike, that is awesome!!! You've inspired me.  I see 10mm... does Canon offer that in a full frame?


I believe your best option is the Canon EF 16-35mm 2.8 and there is also an f/4 version.  I don't have a full frame camera so I can't be for sure.  16mm on a full frame should be plenty wide and I believe it will give you the same perspective as a 10mm on a crop camera.  I would post this question on the photography board as well to see if they concur.  I am a hobbyist and not an expert for sure.  Thanks for the kind remarks.


----------



## MommyJKM

tlovesdis said:


> Is there a pool bar at GCH?



Whitewater Snacks is the pool bar. You usually just order from the waiter/ess coming around. They don't frown on you bringing in already made drinks from Hearthstone Lounge though.


----------



## ZamboniNerd

Agreed and the service is usually fantastic. The wait staff works their butts off.


----------



## kylie71

We are taking advantage of the Diamond Celebration room rates to stay in a Courtyard View/Woods view room.
What is the distance to an elevator from these room types? We will be there next month, so Excited first time at the GC!!

--Lori


----------



## jeanico2000

Are there mini fridges in the standard view rooms at the Grand Californian? We will be staying there for the 1st time in early December! Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## White Rose

sorry to ask this, but I did not see it listed...when is the GC refurb? We are arriving as part of ABD trip on Oct 13, and I'm hoping it's not this year.


----------



## Nonsuch

kylie71 said:


> We are taking advantage of the Diamond Celebration room rates to stay in a Courtyard View/Woods view room.
> What is the distance to an elevator from these room types?


You might want to request to be near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose, for the most convenient access to DCA.


----------



## Nonsuch

jeanico2000 said:


> Are there mini fridges in the standard view rooms at the Grand Californian?


Yes, all rooms have a mini-fridge.  The refrigerator is empty, there is no mini-bar.


----------



## Nonsuch

White Rose said:


> ...when is the GC refurb?


While not officially announced, I have heard the refurbishment will start Feb/Mar 2016 and last 2 years.
Some exterior work was being done during my last visit (mid-July), with scaffolds on one side the the Brisa courtyard.   The scaffolds had an opaque netting so workmen were not visible, and there were no power tools being used.


----------



## LoriLovesDisneyland

kylie71 said:


> We are taking advantage of the Diamond Celebration room rates to stay in a Courtyard View/Woods view room.
> What is the distance to an elevator from these room types? We will be there next month, so Excited first time at the GC!!
> 
> --Lori


I just returned from our stay at GCH. We had a woods/Courtyard room. It was a great room. It was on the 2nd floor and close to the elevators. We had a view of the fireworks from our balcony and we could look down at the private entrance to DCA and hear GRR and the music playing when we had our slider open. It was wonderful. We were room 2349. I recommend it!


----------



## kylie71

Non-Such Thank You,
What can you see from rooms close to the  Napa Rose elevator?

Also- does all the Courtyard/Woods view rooms have balcony's?  The CM, I spoke with on the phone when I made my reservation, said they DID NOT!

Thank You,
--Lori


----------



## kylie71

LoriLovesDisneyland said:


> I just returned from our stay at GCH. We had a woods/Courtyard room. It was a great room. It was on the 2nd floor and close to the elevators. We had a view of the fireworks from our balcony and we could look down at the private entrance to DCA and hear GRR and the music playing when we had our slider open. It was wonderful. We were room 2349. I recommend it!



Thank You for your info, do you have any pics from the Balcony?
Was your room close to the Napa Rose, elevators?

Happy you had a Great time!

--Lori


----------



## Nonsuch

kylie71 said:


> ...What can you see from rooms close to the  Napa Rose elevator?


All view types are possible near these elevators. The upper floors are usually assigned to concierge. The PP had a great view facing DCA, one of the best Courtyard/Woods view rooms.
You could request to be near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose and facing DCA. 



kylie71 said:


> ...does all the Courtyard/Woods view rooms have balcony's?  The CM, I spoke with on the phone when I made my reservation, said they DID NOT!


The CM is correct. There are a few Courtyard view rooms located directly above the monorail that do not have balconies (~10 rooms out of 1000).


----------



## kylie71

Nonsuch said:


> All view types are possible near these elevators. The upper floors are usually assigned to concierge. The PP had a great view facing DCA, one of the best Courtyard/Woods view rooms.
> You could request to be near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose and facing DCA.
> 
> 
> The CM is correct. There are a few Courtyard view rooms located directly above the monorail that do not have balconies (~10 rooms out of 1000).



Hmmmm, I wonder if they are putting the special rate guests, in the non balcony view rooms...
I will request a balcony also, even if I have to pay more... at the time of check in!

Thank You for your help!

--Lori


----------



## LoriLovesDisneyland

kylie71 said:


> Thank You for your info, do you have any pics from the Balcony?
> Was your room close to the Napa Rose, elevators?
> 
> Happy you had a Great time!
> 
> --Lori


I do have photos. I just have to get them all adjusted for file size and then I will post them!


----------



## kylie71

LoriLovesDisneyland said:


> I do have photos. I just have to get them all adjusted for file size and then I will post them!



Great! Thank You!!  I am looking forward to seeing them!

--Lori


----------



## kylie71

I am wondering, does the GC have a Adults Only Pool?? 

Thank You,

--Lori


----------



## MommyJKM

kylie71 said:


> I am wondering, does the GC have a Adults Only Pool??
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> --Lori



They don't have Adult Only, there is a large pool right when you walk in, then a shallow pool for toddlers/little ones, then another large pool in the back with a little kid waterslide on one side, and a larger waterslide in the middle. 



kylie71 said:


> Thank You for your info, do you have any pics from the Balcony?
> Was your room close to the Napa Rose, elevators?
> 
> Happy you had a Great time!
> 
> --Lori



I have some pics on my TR of basically this room view


----------



## tlovesdis

Does anyone know what kind of coffee makers they have at the Grand?


----------



## Nonsuch

tlovesdis said:


> Does anyone know what kind of coffee makers they have at the Grand?


Sad to say, very poor coffee makers.  Cuisinart pod coffee makers:


----------



## jerseygal

KCmike said:


> Two pictures from back in June of this year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Grand Lobby by Mike Day, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above the Rafters by Mike Day, on Flickr



I remember the lobby as being SO PRETTY! GREAT PIC!


----------



## tlovesdis

Ah thanks!  I guess I will be bringing my Starbucks Via packets!!!


----------



## kylie71

Nonsuch said:


> 5450 park view room, 17 Sept 2010, above World of Disney facing the park.
> This is the last regular hotel room at the end of the wing, the adjacent room is a suite.
> The dark edge at the top of the photo is an overhanging roof.
> The dark edge at the bottom of the photo is the balcony railing.



Hi, I know this was a few years back... but do you remember if this was a 2 Queen room, or a Bunk Bed room? 
Thank You,
Lori


----------



## Nonsuch

kylie71 said:


> Hi, I know this was a few years back... but do you remember if this was a 2 Queen room, or a Bunk Bed room?


I'm fairly certain 5450 has 2 queen beds.


----------



## kylie71

Great, Thank You!!

--Lori


----------



## tlovesdis

This may be here somewhere, but the thread is so long I can't seem to find it...

We booked a partial theme park  / DTD view.  Any idea what rooms these are on that map that seems to always pop up here?  We really want to try and request the partial theme park view.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Nonsuch

tlovesdis said:


> We booked a partial theme park  / DTD view.  Any idea what rooms these are on that map that seems to always pop up here?  We really want to try and request the partial theme park view.  Thanks so much!!


There is no official map of room views, but I create unofficial maps.
"Partial" view seems to mean "lower floor".

RED:  DTD View, lower floors Partial DTD
GREEN:  Park View (Grizzly Peak), lower floors Partial Park View or Woods View
YELLOW:  Park View (Paradise Pier), lower floors Partial Park View


----------



## tlovesdis

Thank you so much!  Very helpful


----------



## marlinrj

Hi.  I'll be staying at the hotel for the weekend with my family.  My sister lives nearby and she is planning on meeting up with us as she has an AP.  Will she be able to join us at the pool even though she won't be staying at the hotel?


----------



## Avery's mom

marlinrj said:


> Hi.  I'll be staying at the hotel for the weekend with my family.  My sister lives nearby and she is planning on meeting up with us as she has an AP.  Will she be able to join us at the pool even though she won't be staying at the hotel?


You can add her name to your room as long as you are not at max occupancy already (5). Then she will have a key with pool access.


----------



## sgrap

marlinrj said:


> Hi.  I'll be staying at the hotel for the weekend with my family.  My sister lives nearby and she is planning on meeting up with us as she has an AP.  Will she be able to join us at the pool even though she won't be staying at the hotel?


We haven't been to the GCH pool recently, but when we have gone, we have never seen them check cards.  We just needed 1 room key (meaning 1 for the family, not one per person) to get in the gate to the pool.


----------



## marlinrj

Avery's mom said:


> You can add her name to your room as long as you are not at max occupancy already (5). Then she will have a key with pool access.


Thanks.  Would you happen to know if there is an additional charge to add another adult?


----------



## Avery's mom

No extra charge at all You can even have 5 adults (on the room roster) for the same price as 2 adults.


----------



## jeanico2000

Can I have a parcel sent to the GCH ahead of my stay? If yes, it will probably arrive 3 to 4 weeks before me, so would that still be acceptable?
Thank you!
Nicole


----------



## kailuagirl

Can hotel guests use the toaster and microwave that's in White Water Snacks?  I've always wondered.  Thanks!


----------



## chrisaman

jeanico2000 said:


> Can I have a parcel sent to the GCH ahead of my stay? If yes, it will probably arrive 3 to 4 weeks before me, so would that still be acceptable?
> Thank you!
> Nicole


They probably would hold it for you but you will want to call and let them know anyway so it would probably best to call them and ask this question so u get an answer straight from the horses mouth


----------



## sgrap

kailuagirl said:


> Can hotel guests use the toaster and microwave that's in White Water Snacks?  I've always wondered.  Thanks!


I think so . . . . years ago I would go down there and heat up water for my tea in the morning.  Now I have one of those old fashioned metal things that goes in the cup of water and heats up.


----------



## goooof1

kailuagirl said:


> Can hotel guests use the toaster and microwave that's in White Water Snacks?  I've always wondered.  Thanks!



Yes, no problem.... we used it in Feb.


----------



## shoes99

We had a standard room booked pre-cruise in October at 25% friends & family discount.
I called back and asked if the 40% F&F was available.  CM said yes only for the premium
room.  Yup, we changed to the premium room for 2 nights pre-cruise. Its still very expensive
but the cost difference was only $11 per night to upgrade.


----------



## eandesmom

Does anyone know, if you book a CL room on collection points (which yes, I know is ridiculous point wise but it's my 50th birthday) what view category it is?  The point chart does not specify and cash CL has 2 booking categories.  The idea of using that many points and ending up in a standard view gives me hives thinking about it.

Thanks!


----------



## misskari

Anyone familiar with their room classification codes?  I pulled up my reservation and for room accommodations it says "CH S4".  Any info is appreciated!


----------



## Penitentmama

We are so excited to be staying at GCH starting 5 weeks from today! Yippee! We haven't stayed there before and have a standard view booked for my daughter, husband and me. It sounds like the king rooms have a pullout bed that could work for us (always nice to have a king if we can!), but I wanted to ensure that all the king rooms do have a pullout bed so our daughter has a place to sleep! 

How do I go about requesting that and by when should I make the request? Figured I'd ask for the king bed and close to Napa rose elevator. 

Thanks in advance for the input!


----------



## Cats2

Penitentmama said:


> We are so excited to be staying at GCH starting 5 weeks from today! Yippee! We haven't stayed there before and have a standard view booked for my daughter, husband and me. It sounds like the king rooms have a pullout bed that could work for us (always nice to have a king if we can!), but I wanted to ensure that all the king rooms do have a pullout bed so our daughter has a place to sleep!
> 
> How do I go about requesting that and by when should I make the request? Figured I'd ask for the king bed and close to Napa rose elevator.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the input!



If you have a "standard view" room, then it likely won't be by the Napa Rose elevator. This is the official description of a standard view room: "Views of Disneyland Drive, Rooftop or Parking Area". What that means is its along the front of the hotel, and not all the rooms have balconies. But, I think it may be the only location where they offer daybeds in the room?
The bedding options for the standard view room are:  1 King Bed and 1 Queen-Size Sleeper Sofa or 1 Queen Bed and 1 Bunk Bed and 1 Trundle Bed or 2 Queen Beds or 2 Queen Beds and 1 Day Bed


----------



## meggles

I thought the various room types were scattered through the hotel?

Any chance if asking for a standard room near the Napa rose elevators will lead to a free upgrade? 



Cats2 said:


> If you have a "standard view" room, then it likely won't be by the Napa Rose elevator. This is the official description of a standard view room: "Views of Disneyland Drive, Rooftop or Parking Area". What that means is its along the front of the hotel, and not all the rooms have balconies. But, I think it may be the only location where they offer daybeds in the room?
> The bedding options for the standard view room are:  1 King Bed and 1 Queen-Size Sleeper Sofa or 1 Queen Bed and 1 Bunk Bed and 1 Trundle Bed or 2 Queen Beds or 2 Queen Beds and 1 Day Bed


----------



## Nonsuch

meggles said:


> I thought the various room types were scattered through the hotel?
> Any chance if asking for a standard room near the Napa rose elevators will lead to a free upgrade?


All the rooms at the front of the hotel are Standard View, so most of the Standard View rooms are located in that area.  Although there is no official map, it is quite likely that some Standard View rooms exist in other areas.

Upgrades are possible, particularly from Standard to Courtyard/Woods (which are often only slightly more expensive than Standard).  There are certainly Courtyard/Woods View rooms near the Napa Rose elevators.


----------



## Penitentmama

While it would certainly be nice to be upgraded from standard, I have a feeling that's unlikely since it sounds like the resort is booked solid while we are there end of September through first weekend in October.

Even though they are rare, still hopeful that maybe we can get a king room if we request it. Fingers crossed for some pixie dust! 

Can anyone confirm if king rooms always have a sleeper sofa? Our daughter will need a place to sleep if we can acquire the comfy king.  If so, will they make up the sofa bed during turndown each night? That would certainly be nice to not have to wrestle with a sofa bed when not used to it.

Thanks!


----------



## shoes99

misskari said:


> Anyone familiar with their room classification codes?  I pulled up my reservation and for room accommodations it says "CH S4".  Any info is appreciated!


Mine says CH NB.  Don't know what that stands for.  We have an accessible premium view king..
We previously had a standard accessible and the code was. CH S2


----------



## cavepig

Anyone have a TV channel guide? Sometimes it's nice to have a printed one and not have to go the the channel they scroll thru. Oh & do they play the Timon & Pumbaa Safety cartoons, they do at WDW resorts?  Thanks!


----------



## Bud Ice

GCH is a nice experience to have a time or two.  Is it worth $400 or $500 a night? well....  Most of the hotel features are open to the public including WhiteWater snacks, Mandara Spa, Storyteller Cafe and Napa Rose are good.  There's cartoons playing all the time on a TV in the main hall for the kids.  The fireplace is a wonderful place to hangout during the winter months, they even have an Adventure Scout come by to tell a tale or two.  Hearthstone Lounge is not bad either, tucked away in a corner of the hotel.  There's also a possibility of being invited to an event or two, was able to catch the movie "Up" in a conference room even though I was not staying there at the time.

Christmas is where GCH really shines.  With a huge tree in the Main Hall, classic-era Carollers singing Christmas Carols, and a huge Gingerbread house.

WiFi there is spotty most of the time. Generally can catch good reception around the Fireplace or the Main Hall.


----------



## DebbieB

I had a king room with a sleeper sofa.   It was "park view" and ended up over the park entrance on the 3rd or 4th floor.   So my view was basically trees and if you looked left you could see the Soarin building and the monorail.  Wasn't work the extra money.    I had a room one time that was in the courtyard where the monorail runs, it was DVC points (Disney Collection), not sure how that was classified.

I love GCH/VGC.    It is such a beautiful hotel and has easy access to everything.  All the DL hotels are great, I've stayed at all 3.


----------



## sgrap

Bud Ice said:


> GCH is a nice experience to have a time or two.  Is it worth $400 or $500 a night? well....  Most of the hotel features are open to the public including WhiteWater snacks, Mandara Spa, Storyteller Cafe and Napa Rose are good.  There's cartoons playing all the time on a TV in the main hall for the kids.  The fireplace is a wonderful place to hangout during the winter months, they even have an Adventure Scout come by to tell a tale or two.  Hearthstone Lounge is not bad either, tucked away in a corner of the hotel.  There's also a possibility of being invited to an event or two, was able to catch the movie "Up" in a conference room even though I was not staying there at the time.
> 
> Christmas is where GCH really shines.  With a huge tree in the Main Hall, classic-era Carollers singing Christmas Carols, and a huge Gingerbread house.
> 
> WiFi there is spotty most of the time. Generally can catch good reception around the Fireplace or the Main Hall.


I agree it is ridiculously expensive.  You are paying for location along with the lovely features and feel of the hotel.  We just bought 2 DVC contracts with GCH (VGC technically for the DVC portion) as our home resort because we love it so much!


----------



## hlsperring

I'm sure this is somewhere in these 200 pages but….have a 1 BR suite booked and would love to have a PP view. Is that the best option? And what do I ask for to request that? Any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

hlsperring said:


> ...have a 1 BR suite booked and would love to have a PP view...


Unfortunately, no 1 bedroom suites have a Paradise Pier view (several villas have that view).
You might want to request to be near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose.
x329/x331 would have a great park view and very convenient access to the DCA entrance.
6329 is the El Capitan Presidential suite, so this is a good area.
6412 is also a 1 bedroom suite.

This map shows most suites:


----------



## hlsperring

Nonsuch said:


> Unfortunately, no 1 bedroom suites have a Paradise Pier view (several villas have that view).
> You might want to request to be near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose.
> x329/x331 would have a great park view and very convenient access to the DCA entrance.
> 6329 is the El Capitan Presidential suite, so this is a good area.
> 6412 is also a 1 bedroom suite.
> 
> This map shows most suites:
> View attachment 125545


Ahhhh…Thanks for that!!! Can you see WOC/PP from the lounge if you do Concierge Level? That's my next thought! Thanks so much!


----------



## Nonsuch

hlsperring said:


> ...Can you see WOC/PP from the lounge if you do Concierge Level?


The concierge lounge has a partial view of fireworks.
There is a 6th floor patio for WOC viewing, available to all GCH (and VGC) guests.

I highly recommend seeing both WOC and Fireworks from inside the parks, but these locations are a nice option.


----------



## hlsperring

Nonsuch said:


> The concierge lounge has a partial view of fireworks.
> There is a 6th floor patio for WOC viewing, available to all GCH (and VGC) guests.
> 
> I highly recommend seeing both WOC and Fireworks from inside the parks, but these locations are a nice option.


Thanks for the further info. I'll be happy when they release the schedule so I'll know when we have the options for seeing everything. We always do a VIP tour, so hoping that will help us knock out at least one WOC, Parade & Fireworks. I tend to like to see the shows every night though!


----------



## kailuagirl

New washers/dryers!!!  Not sure if it's been mentioned, about a week ago we were there and in the 2nd floor laundry (above Napa Rose) had what appeared to be pretty new washers and dryers.  They were awesome and so much better than the old ones.  Super clean and the wash cycle was fast - 30 minutes.  It's still $2.50 per load and dryer cycle.  They no longer have tokens, and now you have to pay with a credit/debit card only.  So be prepared for that.  I had to go back to the room to get one.  So love they offer this to their guests.


----------



## Cats2

kailuagirl said:


> New washers/dryers!!!  Not sure if it's been mentioned, about a week ago we were there and in the 2nd floor laundry (above Napa Rose) had what appeared to be pretty new washers and dryers.  They were awesome and so much better than the old ones.  Super clean and the wash cycle was fast - 30 minutes.  It's still $2.50 per load and dryer cycle.  They no longer have tokens, and now you have to pay with a credit/debit card only.  So be prepared for that.  I had to go back to the room to get one.  So love they offer this to their guests.


Did you notice that they are using Laundryview? http://classic.laundryview.com/disneyland/ a website that allows monitoring of washers and dryers and is apparently used a lot on college campuses. You can check on line to see how many washers are available or when your load is done. I know that was a recent thing at WDW earlier this year, didn't realize it was here at DLR til I went to do a wash. So glad they got rid of tokens at GCH! One odd thing about the Laundryview website--I can't get the hotel's Laundryview page to load when using my iPad (Air 2), but am able to do so on my phone (iPhone 6). Not sure why. 
But, they really need to do something about the lack of WiFi in the laundry room (I was using the one near the NR elevators). What's the point of posting a sign with a QR code to get to Laundryview, if you can't access internet there??


----------



## Nonsuch

Cats2 said:


> ...they really need to do something about the lack of WiFi in the laundry room (I was using the one near the NR elevators)...


A few weeks ago I had a room in that area on the 3rd floor, and initially had no internet access.  Multiple different CMs attempted to fix the issue, mostly by swapping cables and the hardware located under the table.  WiFi and wired internet never worked in my room, but WiFi from other rooms was adequate for our needs.

I was told that upgrades to internet support will be part of the renovation work starting early next year.


----------



## Cats2

Nonsuch said:


> A few weeks ago I had a room in that area on the 3rd floor, and initially had no internet access.  Multiple different CMs attempted to fix the issue, mostly by swapping cables and the hardware located under the table.  WiFi and wired internet never worked in my room, but WiFi from other rooms was adequate for our needs.
> 
> I was told that upgrades to internet support will be part of the renovation work starting early next year.


I figured that might be the case. Glad we didn't have WiFi issues in our room! (We were there a couple of weeks ago on the 3rd floor too, overlooking the hotel's DCA entrance). It will be nice to have renovated rooms. Wonder if they'll put in USB charging ports into the night stands? When we were at WDW this spring, the newly renovated lobby of the Polynesian had charging ports at the base of the lamps in the lobby which came in handy.


----------



## Mividadisney

Do the rooms at the GCH have a blow dryer? I did check website ( forum and GCH website) and searched and there is no detail if it does or not. Sorry, in advanced if this has been asked before. Thanks


----------



## sgrap

Mividadisney said:


> Do the rooms at the GCH have a blow dryer? I did check website ( forum and GCH website) and searched and there is no detail if it does or not. Sorry, in advanced if this has been asked before. Thanks


Yes, they do. Nice one .


----------



## Mividadisney

sgrap said:


> Yes, they do. Nice one .


Thank you. Do the all rooms have a fridge or is that something you must request?


----------



## sgrap

Mividadisney said:


> Thank you. Do the all rooms have a fridge or is that something you must request?


In recent years, we have always had the mini fridge without asking. I think they are standard now.


----------



## Mividadisney

sgrap said:


> In recent years, we have always had the mini fridge without asking. I think they are standard now.


Okay, thank you. I was seeing conflicting stories online and we have a standard room with courtyard view and I need to make sure we have a fridge for medication. I'm going to call and make sure just in case but I wanted to ask here first because sometimes when we call it takes 30 minutes to be on hold.


----------



## sgrap

Mividadisney said:


> Okay, thank you. I was seeing conflicting stories online and we have a standard room with courtyard view and I need to make sure we have a fridge for medication. I'm going to call and make sure just in case but I wanted to ask here first because sometimes when we call it takes 30 minutes to be on hold.


We used to have to request one for milk and such when our children were really young, but we haven't had to do that in probably 10 plus years. But I think double checking is good since you have medication. They now fit right into the stand with the TV, so it seems to be a very standard place if they have them.


----------



## Berlioz70

Mividadisney said:


> Okay, thank you. I was seeing conflicting stories online and we have a standard room with courtyard view and I need to make sure we have a fridge for medication. I'm going to call and make sure just in case but I wanted to ask here first because sometimes when we call it takes 30 minutes to be on hold.



Please let me know what you learn, I need a fridge for my child as well.


----------



## crazycatlady

Would the renovations next year be a reason to avoid staying here in 2016? I have never stayed anywhere with renovations going on, but I wouldn't want to pay all the money to stay here and have there be noisy construction going on. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Cats2

Mividadisney said:


> Okay, thank you. I was seeing conflicting stories online and we have a standard room with courtyard view and I need to make sure we have a fridge for medication. I'm going to call and make sure just in case but I wanted to ask here first because sometimes when we call it takes 30 minutes to be on hold.


I think there was a time a yr or two ago when there had been issues with the mini Fridges? I seem to recall there had been a room fire? Currently though, the rooms do have a mini fridge, but no freezer shelf. And IIRC, no visible means of adjusting the fridge temp. They're taller than the cube fridges. We were there just over 2wks ago, in a standard room/courtyard-woods view. We've always stayed in a regular non-suite room, and have always had a fridge in our room at GCH.


----------



## Nonsuch

Cats2 said:


> I think there was a time a yr or two ago when there had been issues with the mini Fridges? I seem to recall there had been a room fire?


A refrigerator in a room at GCH did catch fire, or at least generated smoke.  This prompted the replacement of refrigerators in all 3 DLR hotels.  A large number were replaced, but might have just been specific models.  

I recently (within the last year) adjusted a refrigerator at GCH to maximum cold, and my can sodas froze and exploded.


----------



## Mividadisney

Berlioz70 said:


> Please let me know what you learn, I need a fridge for my child as well.


I just called and every standard room does have a mini dorm fridge. You do NOT have to request one.


----------



## gottalovepluto

crazycatlady said:


> Would the renovations next year be a reason to avoid staying here in 2016? I have never stayed anywhere with renovations going on, but I wouldn't want to pay all the money to stay here and have there be noisy construction going on. Does anyone have any experience with this?


No experience but if they handle it like many other hotels you could definitely be impacted somehow. There is just no way to know for sure how construction noise will impact your stay. Maybe you're placed on the other side of the hotel and can't even tell construction is occurring, maybe you're the unlucky soul put in the closest open room to the construction zone. Personally I would either book now and change if construction is confirmed during my stay or go straight to booking DLH. (No official announcements at this point but Nonsuch on the DIS is on top of GCH info so I'm sure a refurb announcement is coming!) If construction is confirmed I'd rebook at DLH. Although, if you are going over a busy period maybe just book DLH right off the bat, wouldn't want to lose it.


----------



## azdisneylover

crazycatlady said:


> Would the renovations next year be a reason to avoid staying here in 2016? I have never stayed anywhere with renovations going on, but I wouldn't want to pay all the money to stay here and have there be noisy construction going on. Does anyone have any experience with this?



I have not stayed at the GCH while construction was going on. With that said, I am married to a construction worker (finishing trade) that has done many hotel remodels. The workers are limited as to when they can do their work (think bankers hours or less). Usually, a wing or a floor, depending on the size of the hotel/motel, would be shut down and the trades would be in there, sometimes on top of each other, to get their work done. 
Once the work is finished, including the new furniture, the wing is turned over and the next is closed until the hotel is done. Doing work in the public area is the hardest because you have people out and about at all hours during the day and night. Some parents do not watch their children as well as they should, which slows the workers down. 
I hope you have a great time when you go to Disneyland.


----------



## Cats2

Nonsuch said:


> A refrigerator in a room at GCH did catch fire, or at least generated smoke.  This prompted the replacement of refrigerators in all 3 DLR hotels.  A large number were replaced, but might have just been specific models.
> 
> I recently (within the last year) adjusted a refrigerator at GCH to maximum cold, and my can sodas froze and exploded.


Ah, well I guess we didn't look hard enough for the temp controls!! DH always likes to go to the market & stocks up on a 12 pack of Coke for the room--he loves his icy, though not sure about exploded!
Oh yeah, I do recall hearing about the fridges getting replaced-- I think that during that transition, some of the rooms did not have a fridge, and a guest would have to special request one.


----------



## Eosphotog

We just snagged a GCH room with the discounts Disney rolled out for 2016.  We previously stayed in a DVC 1 Bedroom (and boy were we spoiled).  This was the newer wing and everything was in great condition.  Now we're in a courtyard-view room and reading some of the tripadvisor reviews is really disturbing - dirty carpet, peeling wallpaper, filthy bathrooms, everything worn down.  Some of these are from several years ago, so I can only imagine it is worse now.  Sounds like they may be renovating next year?  But in the meantime, how bad is GCH?  We moved over from a local hotel which is essentially brand new.  I know we're paying for proximity, but I also want a half-decent room.


----------



## sgrap

Eosphotog said:


> We just snagged a GCH room with the discounts Disney rolled out for 2016.  We previously stayed in a DVC 1 Bedroom (and boy were we spoiled).  This was the newer wing and everything was in great condition.  Now we're in a courtyard-view room and reading some of the tripadvisor reviews is really disturbing - dirty carpet, peeling wallpaper, filthy bathrooms, everything worn down.  Some of these are from several years ago, so I can only imagine it is worse now.  Sounds like they may be renovating next year?  But in the meantime, how bad is GCH?  We moved over from a local hotel which is essentially brand new.  I know we're paying for proximity, but I also want a half-decent room.


We have stayed there multiple times, the most recent October 2014.  We found everything to still be in very good condition and had no complaints.  Loved it as much as ever!  We are going in 2 weeks for our first DVC member stay, so are anxious to check out the 1 bedroom in the DVC wing for the first time.


----------



## millie0312

Eosphotog said:


> We just snagged a GCH room with the discounts Disney rolled out for 2016.  We previously stayed in a DVC 1 Bedroom (and boy were we spoiled).  This was the newer wing and everything was in great condition.  Now we're in a courtyard-view room and reading some of the tripadvisor reviews is really disturbing - dirty carpet, peeling wallpaper, filthy bathrooms, everything worn down.  Some of these are from several years ago, so I can only imagine it is worse now.  Sounds like they may be renovating next year?  But in the meantime, how bad is GCH?  We moved over from a local hotel which is essentially brand new.  I know we're paying for proximity, but I also want a half-decent room.


We stayed there in Dec and are going back again this Dec. Now keep in mind I didn't look for signs of wear so it could've been I missed small details, but I would have noticed any major wear and I didn't see any. Plus I'm a germ/neat freak and wipe down everything when we get to a hotel so I for sure notice any dirt or dust missed on every!! Touchable surface (tables, switches, door knobs, phones, etc) and it was very clean. We walk around our hotel rooms in socks and never had any issues with black feet either. I know some rooms probably fare better then others but that was our experience


----------



## Nonsuch

sgrap said:


> ...We found everything to still be in very good condition and had no complaints...


I have not had any major issues either.  Of course, I never did mind about the little things 
(WiFi issues are my only complaint)



sgrap said:


> ...We are going in 2 weeks for our first DVC member stay, so are anxious to check out the 1 bedroom in the DVC wing for the first time.


You will love the 1 bedroom villa, my favorite rooms at DLR 
(WiFi has been reliable in the VGC wing)


----------



## sgrap

Nonsuch said:


> You will love the 1 bedroom villa, my favorite rooms at DLR
> (WiFi has been reliable in the VGC wing)


Awesome, thanks!  We are so excited to be new DVC members and coming for our first DVC stay. The 1-bedrooms look amazing!!  Glad the WiFi is reliable because is drives DH nuts when it isn't. Although we have turned into the command park family the last few years with older kids, so we aren't in the room much.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Hi everyone, I am excited to say that my family will be returning for our second vacation to DLR in either June or July 2016 (hoping for July because that is when my DD12's birthday is, just have to wait and see if DH can get that time off from work, regardless this will be her birthday trip ).  We are DVC members (also WDW vets) and will be staying at VGC hopefully in a 2 bedroom.  The first time we stayed there we were in a studio and had an awesome view of Paradise Pier (Room # 6504), I was wondering what room numbers to ask for to get the same sort of view for a dedicated 2 bedroom villa, I would also like to get the highest floor possible too.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## Nonsuch

PoohsFan1 said:


> ...We are DVC members (also WDW vets) and will be staying at VGC hopefully in a 2 bedroom.  The first time we stayed there we were in a studio and had an awesome view of Paradise Pier (Room # 6504), I was wondering what room numbers to ask for to get the same sort of view for a dedicated 2 bedroom villa, I would also like to get the highest floor possible too...


You have a very good chance of booking a dedicated 2 bedroom villa at 7 months 
(likely the easiest type to book)

6504 has one of the best views in the entire resort.  There are only one of each villa type on the 6th floor, so 6500 is your choice for the highest floor.  6500 does get noise from the door leading to the WOC patio, but this is only an issue if someone is trying to sleep in the second bedroom during WOC.

My room request for a WOC view would be:  6500, 5506, 5500, 4506, 4500, 3522, 3506, 3500

More information can be found in the VGC Superthread.
It's rather long, so search for "6500" to view posts related to 2 bedroom requests.

VGC maps are linked in my signature


----------



## PoohsFan1

Nonsuch said:


> You have a very good chance of booking a dedicated 2 bedroom villa at 7 months
> (likely the easiest type to book)
> 
> 6504 has one of the best views in the entire resort.  There are only one of each villa type on the 6th floor, so 6500 is your choice for the highest floor.  6500 does get noise from the door leading to the WOC patio, but this is only an issue if someone is trying to sleep in the second bedroom during WOC.
> 
> My room request for a WOC view would be:  6500, 5506, 5500, 4506, 4500, 3522, 3506, 3500
> 
> More information can be found in the VGC Superthread.
> It's rather long, so search for "6500" to view posts related to 2 bedroom requests.
> 
> VGC maps are linked in my signature



Thank you, Thank you for the great information....that really helps me out a lot .


----------



## PoohsFan1

I just want to share in my excitement that I was able to book a dedicated 2 bedroom villa at the VGC for this upcoming June (you were so right *Nonsuch*, it was easy to book this room category ).  We have been DVC members since 2010 and this will be the first time my family will be staying in a 2 BDRM villa (the biggest villa we ever stayed in was a 1 bdrm), my kids are going to be so excited that they will finally be sleeping in their own beds.  My next step is to call and put a request in for a room with a WOC view...thanks to the awesome response of *Nonsuch*, I will be choosing one of those rooms that was suggested.  We are so excited to be heading back to DLR to check everything out again (we really needed to take a break from our WDW trips but still be immersed by Disney)and to see the 60th Anniversary celebrations .


----------



## meggles

Enjoy! Just got back from a stay at the Grand and it was so so so wonderful. Wished we had longer than four days. Definitely plan to take advantage of the resort offerings- build them in to your schedule. Drinks from the hearthstone by the fireplace in the lobby, movie nights, scavenger hunts, disney trivia, etc. It's so much fun!


----------



## PoohsFan1

meggles said:


> Enjoy! Just got back from a stay at the Grand and it was so so so wonderful. Wished we had longer than four days. Definitely plan to take advantage of the resort offerings- build them in to your schedule. Drinks from the hearthstone by the fireplace in the lobby, movie nights, scavenger hunts, disney trivia, etc. It's so much fun!



Thank you we do plan on using the resort as a resort.  I will have to look into the scavenger hunts and Disney trivia too, that sounds like so much fun .


----------



## millie0312

Just wanted to update on some info I got from GCH about tour and activity times for Nov/Dec in case others needed it. This is what I was told is the schedule- it could change but as of now apparently it's accurate:
Magic shop experience at DLR is EE on Tues and Thurs
Build a bear is everyday 1 hour prior to DTD opening except it's not available Tuesday's
Movie nights switch between the 3 hotels and are nightly but not on Saturday nights
Power walks are non EE days at CA
Tales from the hearth and songs are no longer happening (so sad! He said a lot of people were upset about that one)
washcloth creations is on Thursdays at 8:30 am
The 60th tour is available at 1 pm right now
Also I didn't write it down but I believe he said draw Mickey was available Tues/Thurs but don't quote me on that one
Anyway HTH for anyone looking for current schedule on any of those


----------



## Nonsuch

The Christmas Tree is up in the GCH lobby.
The photo was taken Wednesday morning, the installation just completed.


----------



## Angrose

Nonsuch said:


> The Christmas Tree is up in the GCH lobby.
> The photo was taken Wednesday morning, the installation just completed.
> View attachment 136307


This makes me so happy! I will be walking thru that gorgeous lobby tomorrow!!


----------



## hjgaus

Someone was in need of this thread so here it is!!  Hopefully you may find the answers to your questions!!  May I also add that a 2 bedroom villa at the Grand sounds similar to what you seek but is usually hard to rent out.


----------



## ppony

Eosphotog said:


> We just snagged a GCH room with the discounts Disney rolled out for 2016.  We previously stayed in a DVC 1 Bedroom (and boy were we spoiled).  This was the newer wing and everything was in great condition.  Now we're in a courtyard-view room and reading some of the tripadvisor reviews is really disturbing - dirty carpet, peeling wallpaper, filthy bathrooms, everything worn down.  Some of these are from several years ago, so I can only imagine it is worse now.  Sounds like they may be renovating next year?  But in the meantime, how bad is GCH?  We moved over from a local hotel which is essentially brand new.  I know we're paying for proximity, but I also want a half-decent room.


Having stayed in a couple dozen DVC rooms at WDW that you could find plenty of complaints about w/ respect to upkeep, I have to say that with almost no exceptions, we're been very happy. If people are looking for issues, they'll find them, and IMO I think Disney is pretty quick to respond to issues that can be easily remedied. That's not to say that there aren't issues on occasion. I know there are, but some of the things I've seen people pick on are so incredibly minute, I figure they must live in a museum as my house looks FAR worse and there are only 4 of us living here. Not thousands strolling through. Mental state of mind has a lot to do w/ how you'll feel, IMO.


----------



## ppony

Nonsuch said:


> The Christmas Tree is up in the GCH lobby.
> The photo was taken Wednesday morning, the installation just completed.
> View attachment 136307


I've been debating whether we should stray from our usual time to visit the mouse which is always Dec.. This will be our first visit to DL and the GCR, seeing this makes me think that we should NOT stray. We love the Christmas feel too much. THANKS for the post!


----------



## Nonsuch

There was a post to this thread (back in March) by a guest who received a rollaway bed, but the guest did not have a photo (of course most guests do not take photos of such obscure things).

Some friends booked a room for 5 adults and a rollaway was setup when they arrived.  The desk was moved (squeezed in) between the bed and sliding door, and the rollaway placed between the TV/refrigerator cabinet and the sliding door.  Plans changed and they did not need the extra bed, so it's covered with luggage and shopping bags.

It's unknown (or I did not ask) if rollaway beds completely replace the previous sleeping bags and pad, but it's certainly an improvement that at least some rollaway beds are available.  My friends were in room 4446 (the same room as the previous post), so perhaps there are some rooms permanently setup with a rollaway.


----------



## sock2you

We are planning a trip for July 2017 checking in on the 4th (hopefully). It's a group of 18 and we're hoping to be split into a 3 bedroom villa (suite?) and an extra room. 

Do I need  to book a villa or a suite?
Are there regular rooms next to the villa for the extra family?
Is the reno going to go into 2017?

Sorry for all the questions I am trying to go back in the pages and read up but my compute is being really slow right now.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

You can't book a villa through Disney.  You would have to rent directly from a DVC member or from a DVC rental company.  For that time of year, you would have to book exactly 11 months out.  There are only two 3 bedroom villas(call a grand villa).  There are only villas surrounding the grand villas, but there are regular hotel rooms in the DVC wing.


----------



## sgrap

sock2you said:


> We are planning a trip for July 2017 checking in on the 4th (hopefully). It's a group of 18 and we're hoping to be split into a 3 bedroom villa (suite?) and an extra room.
> 
> Do I need  to book a villa or a suite?
> Are there regular rooms next to the villa for the extra family?
> Is the reno going to go into 2017?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions I am trying to go back in the pages and read up but my compute is being really slow right now.


You might be better off booking 2 2-bedroom villas, which sleep more than 1 3 bedroom villa.  I think the 2-bedrooms sleep 9.  But you would still need to book very early--probably not immediately at 11 months, but still before the 7 month mark.  There is a thread for the VGC (villas) on the Disney Vacation Club section under Resorts.


----------



## sock2you

boiseflyfisher said:


> You can't book a villa through Disney.  You would have to rent directly from a DVC member or from a DVC rental company.  For that time of year, you would have to book exactly 11 months out.  There are only two 3 bedroom villas(call a grand villa).  There are only villas surrounding the grand villas, but there are regular hotel rooms in the DVC wing.



Are there 3 bedroom units then not in DVC?


----------



## sgrap

sock2you said:


> Are there 3 bedroom units then not in DVC?


Search Grand Caliornian suites--those are the larger hotel rooms.  I don't know of any that big, but there might be with adjoining rooms. The 'Villas' are the Disney Vacation Club rooms.  Definitely compare prices with renting from a DVC rental company vs. a suite from Disney.


----------



## sock2you

sgrap said:


> You might be better off booking 2 2-bedroom villas, which sleep more than 1 3 bedroom villa.  I think the 2-bedrooms sleep 9.  But you would still need to book very early--probably not immediately at 11 months, but still before the 7 month mark.  There is a thread for the VGC (villas) on the Disney Vacation Club section under Resorts.



The one extra room would be for a part of the family that has 5 and MIL and FIL will be paying for that room. The 3 bedroom was supposed to fit the rest of the family, divided by 4. 

MIL said she called and spoke with a CM last July and they said that we could apply the Military discount to the rooms, now I'm wondering if the information she got was bad or for something different.


----------



## Nonsuch

sock2you said:


> It's a group of 18 and we're hoping to be split into a 3 bedroom villa (suite?) and an extra room.


3-bedroom suites (or a Grand Villa) have an occupancy of 12, and regular hotel rooms have an occupancy of 5.  Officially you would need 2 extra hotel rooms for a group of 18, so you might want to book for a group of 17.



sock2you said:


> Do I need  to book a villa or a suite?


Some clarification of terminology:  Suites are are larger hotel rooms paid for with cash.  Villas are DVC (timeshare) rooms reserved using points.

3-bedroom suites are generally a 1-bedroom suite with 2 connected hotel rooms:
(there are many of these suites, at least 20 in various configurations)





A Grand Villa is a dedicated 2-story 3-bedroom:
(there are 2 Grand Villas)







sock2you said:


> Are there regular rooms next to the villa for the extra family?


  If you manage to rent points for a Grand Villa, there are no hotel rooms adjacent (you should be able to get a hotel room in that area of the hotel).



sock2you said:


> Is the reno going to go into 2017?


Seems likely, but the renovation has not even started.


----------



## sock2you

Nonsuch said:


> 3-bedroom suites (or a Grand Villa) have an occupancy of 12, and regular hotel rooms have an occupancy of 5.  Officially you would need 2 extra hotel rooms for a group of 18, so you might want to book for a group of 17.
> 
> 
> Some clarification of terminology:  Suites are are larger hotel rooms paid for with cash.  Villas are DVC (timeshare) rooms reserved using points.
> 
> 3-bedroom suites are generally a 1-bedroom suite with 2 connected hotel rooms:
> (there are many of these suites, at least 20 in various configurations)
> A Grand Villa is a dedicated 2-story 3-bedroom:
> (there are 2 Grand Villas)
> 
> 
> If you manage to rent points for a Grand Villa, there are no hotel rooms adjacent (you should be able to get a hotel room in that area of the hotel).
> 
> Seems likely, but the renovation has not even started.



Thank you! I was getting confused with the Villa vs Suite. Ok so she doesn't want a villa but a suite, 4 families will be sharing the 3 bedroom suite with the 5th occupying the extra room since we're not sure if they'll be able to make it and we can cancel that room if they don't. 

When are rates generally released for the next year so I can make sure to keep an eye out. I know once they release I'll have to book the room.


----------



## challer

Hi, folks. Just got a 2BR Villa at Grand Californian in July (renting points). First time in Disneyland in 7 years!

2 Questions:

1. Is there a good way to make specific villa requests? (Room number? View? Dedicated vs. lock-off? Anybody have recommendations?)
2. I'm checking in on a Friday. Can I arrive really early in the morning to check in and still get early entrance to DCA? I'll already have the tickets.

Thanks!


----------



## sechelt

1.  When the reservation was made, it would have specified a dedicated or lock-off.  If you go to the DVC section, there is info and view pictures for the various villas, but you'll need to figure out which type of 2 bdrm you have.  I'm betting it's a dedicated but best to double check.  http://www.disboards.com/threads/vi...californian-room-views.2906031/#post-44522663

2.  Yes.  Once you've checked in, you get early entrance.  Your room may not be ready until late afternoon, though, no matter what time you check in.


----------



## Nonsuch

challer said:


> ...Is there a good way to make specific villa requests?


I have had good results emailing a list of specific villa numbers to DVC Member Services, which must be done by the DVC owner.

You will find many recommendations in the VGC Superthread.
Search the thread for "6500", since most view recommendations will include that dedicated 2-bedroom villa.


----------



## challer

sechelt said:


> 1.  When the reservation was made, it would have specified a dedicated or lock-off.  If you go to the DVC section, there is info and view pictures for the various villas, but you'll need to figure out which type of 2 bdrm you have.  I'm betting it's a dedicated but best to double check.  http://www.disboards.com/threads/vi...californian-room-views.2906031/#post-44522663



I guess that they might have, but since I rented the points through a 3rd party, I didn't get those details.



sechelt said:


> 2.  Yes.  Once you've checked in, you get early entrance.  Your room may not be ready until late afternoon, though, no matter what time you check in.



I thought so. Just good to hear. So, kids, we're gettin' up real early!



Nonsuch said:


> I have had good results emailing a list of specific villa numbers to DVC Member Services, which must be done by the DVC owner.
> You will find many recommendations in the VGC Superthread.
> Search the thread for "6500", since most view recommendations will include that dedicated 2-bedroom villa.



Thanks. I guess I can find out from the 3rd party who rented it out to me.

Appreciate the help, folks.


----------



## challer

My son came up with an idea. While we have a VGF 2BR booked, he really wants to spend a day at the Disneyland Hotel monorail slides. I know there's officially no pool hopping, but...

Would we be able to book a DL Hotel cabana and be able to use the pool there, _even though_ we are at the Grand Californian?


----------



## Nonsuch

challer said:


> ...Would we be able to book a DL Hotel cabana and be able to use the pool there, _even though_ we are at the Grand Californian?


There have been posts about renting cabanas at DLH while staying at GCH (or VGC), but might have been to accommodate guests when GCH cabanas were booked. So it is certainly possible, but might not be an official policy -- a situation where several calls might be required (playing CM roulette). 

There are only 6 cabanas at DLH and 4 at GCH, so reserve early.


----------



## challer

Nonsuch said:


> There have been posts about renting cabanas at DLH while staying at GCH (or VGC), but might have been to accommodate guests when GCH cabanas were booked. So it is certainly possible, but might not be an official policy -- a situation where several calls might be required (playing CM roulette).
> 
> There are only 6 cabanas at DLH and 4 at GCH, so reserve early.



Great advice. Thanks.


----------



## MrInfinity

Hi everyone,
We're considering a stay at the Grand Californian!

Now I'm pretty familiar with Disney World, but we haven't been to Disneyland in about 10 years... so this is all new and exciting!  We're a party of 6 which means we cannot get a standard room, but either 2 rooms or the 1-bedroom suites are options... How can I find out where the 1-bedroom suites are located on the property?  I see this type of info around page 24 for the DVC wing, but not the rest of the hotel.

I read about some upcoming construction... what is the gist of that?  What's being redone?  Construction doesn't bother me, but if the pool was closed, that would.

Where would you start with planning a stay at the GC?
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Nonsuch

MrInfinity said:


> We're a party of 6 which means we cannot get a standard room, but either 2 rooms or the 1-bedroom suites are options...


1-bedrooms suites only have 1 bathroom.  A pair of regular rooms with a connection door are quite common, although Disney will not guarantee connecting rooms.



MrInfinity said:


> ...How can I find out where the 1-bedroom suites are located on the property?


There does not seem to be an official map, but this is one I created:







MrInfinity said:


> ...I read about some upcoming construction... what is the gist of that?  What's being redone?  Construction doesn't bother me, but if the pool was closed, that would.


The renovation is likely to begin in February or March, lasting a year or more.  Some of the items to be replaced:  carpets, wall paper, beds, furniture.  It's unclear if bathroom will be extensively renovated, replacing tile and sinks...
It will certainly not be as extensive as the DLH renovation, where all the exterior glass was replaced and the pools completely changed.


----------



## MrInfinity

Nonsuch said:


> 1-bedrooms suites only have 1 bathroom.  A pair of regular rooms with a connection door are quite common, although Disney will not guarantee connecting rooms.
> 
> 
> There does not seem to be an official map, but this is one I created:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The renovation is likely to begin in February or March, lasting a year or more.  Some of the items to be replaced:  carpets, wall paper, beds, furniture.  It's unclear if bathroom will be extensively renovated, replacing tile and sinks...
> It will certainly not be as extensive as the DLH renovation, where all the exterior glass was replaced and the pools completely changed.



Awesome!  You made that?  Very cool... So if those are the 1-bedroom suites, then just out of curiosity, where are the 2-bedroom suites?  (non-DVA wing)... Those rooms look huge compared to the normal rooms.


----------



## Nonsuch

MrInfinity said:


> Awesome!  You made that?  Very cool... So if those are the 1-bedroom suites, then just out of curiosity, where are the 2-bedroom suites?  (non-DVA wing)... Those rooms look huge compared to the normal rooms.


There are several 1-bedroom layouts:




2 and 3 bedroom suites are formed by linking adjacent hotel rooms.
A crude example of a 3 bedroom:


----------



## MrInfinity

Nonsuch said:


> There are several 1-bedroom layouts:


Looking at those floorplans of the 1-bedroom suites, it seems some of them have 2 queens and a pullout, others have 1 king and a pullout.  If Disney claims that all 1-bedrooms will sleep 6, how do they accommodate that in some of those layouts?

EDIT:  Got off the phone with Disney, they said with our party size of 6 they would put us in one of the 2-Queen suites for sure, it's not even a request we have to make.    They will only put 4 people in the king-suites, or pair them up to make a 2-bedroom with a neighboring room.


----------



## Nonsuch

MrInfinity said:


> ...Got off the phone with Disney, they said with our party size of 6 they would put us in one of the 2-Queen suites for sure, it's not even a request we have to make...


You should make some sort of view or location request.  GCH does not book specific views for suites, so there is no way to guarantee a view type.  Making a request might put you at an advantage over guests that don't.  I suspect queen suites are located:  x312, x318, x329, x331 (floors 3-5)

A good request might be: "park view, high floor" (or pool view, if you prefer)
An additional request might be: "near the elevators, adjacent to the Napa Rose"


----------



## casadegeorge

We check in on Tuesday to GCH with a premium view. We have 5 people. 2 adults, 6yo, 13 yr old and 14 yr old. We booked through Orbitz. Should I call Disney for any specific room requests? And any requests that are recommended with premium view rooms for 5? It's our first stay so I'm completely unfamiliar with the resort. Should I request a rollaway?


----------



## Nonsuch

casadegeorge said:


> ...any requests that are recommended with premium view rooms for 5?


Rooms with 2 queens and a daybed are only at the front of the hotel, and are all standard view. A queen with a bunk bed might work, if your kids fit. 


casadegeorge said:


> Should I request a rollaway?


Rooms with a rollaway bed do exist, but it's not known if a rollaway can be added to any room.


----------



## casadegeorge

I wondered about bunks but my teens are both 5'9" already so they'd be miserable on the bunks. I'm bringing an air mattress just in case. I may try calling just to see what our options will be. Now I'm wishing I had booked a standard view


----------



## gottalovepluto

casadegeorge said:


> I wondered about bunks but my teens are both 5'9" already so they'd be miserable on the bunks. I'm bringing an air mattress just in case. I may try calling just to see what our options will be. Now I'm wishing I had booked a standard view


We went down the bunk bed path via phone in researching our first trip with GCH staff (I didn't know about dis boards lol) the first time out fam of 5 booked GCH and they are indeed children's size bunks beds so at 5'9" no way. We booked standard rooms and got lucky with a day be one. We were told if day bed rooms were not available we would be given a sleeping bag. If this really ways on your mind is rebooking an option for you? Orbitz was fully refundable up to x number of days before the trip last time we booked GCH through them. If rebooking down to standard isn't an option or you really want that premium view bringing your own air mattress is the best play our fam has come up with. (Some people just rest it up against a wall so they don't have to refill it every night FYI.)


----------



## casadegeorge

Well we are waiting for our room to be ready but apparently we have a room with two queens and a daybed with premium view. Tonight is pool view and tomorrow we switch to park view. Also a room with two queens and a daybed. So I'm happy we don't have to deal with a rollaway/air mattress or sleeping bag for our 5th person.


----------



## Nonsuch

casadegeorge said:


> Well we are waiting for our room to be ready but apparently we have a room with two queens and a daybed with premium view. Tonight is pool view and tomorrow we switch to park view. Also a room with two queens and a daybed. So I'm happy we don't have to deal with a rollaway/air mattress or sleeping bag for our 5th person.


Please post some pictures of the daybed in your pool and park view rooms.  Include room numbers (perhaps after you check out).


----------



## Tinkdisneygirl07*

I love Grand it is our favorite hotel, yes it is expensive but there are group rates with events and some discounts, but it is so worth the price.


----------



## MandaPandaPuddinPie

Very excited that we just switched our trip from WDW to Disneyland and we are staying at the Grand Californian. We are staying in a DVC one bedroom for 4 nights.

Question... Do a lot of people get groceries delivered. I'll be 5 months pregnant and I'm still having aversions to some foods. If anyone gets groceries delivered, is it similar to WDW Garden Grocer? Where do people usually order from?

Thank you!


----------



## casadegeorge

Nonsuch said:


> Please post some pictures of the daybed in your pool and park view rooms.  Include room numbers (perhaps after you check out).



The CM said daybed but our first room was most certainly a rollaway. It was comfy though and works perfectly. I'll post if out next room is a daybed or rollaway.


----------



## sgrap

MandaPandaPuddinPie said:


> Very excited that we just switched our trip from WDW to Disneyland and we are staying at the Grand Californian. We are staying in a DVC one bedroom for 4 nights.
> 
> Question... Do a lot of people get groceries delivered. I'll be 5 months pregnant and I'm still having aversions to some foods. If anyone gets groceries delivered, is it similar to WDW Garden Grocer? Where do people usually order from?
> 
> Thank you!


We just went on our first DVC trip in November, and it was in a 1-bedroom at VGC.  Loved it!  Yes, Von's delivers.  You can order online ahead of time. We have used this service many times and always had great results.  You can sign up for a new account and get free delivery.  Have a blast, and congrats on your new little one to be!


----------



## Nonsuch

MandaPandaPuddinPie said:


> ...We are staying in a DVC one bedroom for 4 nights.


My favorite rooms, make sure to make a view request.
More information in the VGC Superthread.


MandaPandaPuddinPie said:


> ...Where do people usually order from?


Many guests get groceries delivered from Vons (division of Safeway).
Bell Services can accept and hold (and refrigerate) deliveries, but you must personally accept orders that contain alcohol.


----------



## azdisneylover

Does anyone know if the DGH still up for a renovation starting this year? If so, when will it start?


----------



## Lucysmom2

We will be coming for the weekend before Easter, March 18-20, using a Mini GayDay rate. We usually stay in a premium deluxe theme park view room when we come for Christmas, but this will be a standard room this time. However, we are bringing our service dog and really need an easy access to the green space at the hotel. Any suggestions? Our room at Christmas was #5242. It was close to the elevator and close to the lawn. Any ides for us to make a request?


----------



## Nonsuch

Lucysmom2 said:


> We will be coming for the weekend before Easter, March 18-20, using a Mini GayDay rate. We usually stay in a premium deluxe theme park view room when we come for Christmas, but this will be a standard room this time. However, we are bringing our service dog and really need an easy access to the green space at the hotel. Any suggestions? Our room at Christmas was #5242. It was close to the elevator and close to the lawn. Any ides for us to make a request?


Request to be near elevators in the Vacation Club wing (VGC), the same as your previous visit.  There are 3 groups of elevators, and the VGC elevators have the most direct access to lawn (either outside the pools or between the hotel and Goofys Sky School).  There are also a few ground floor rooms, also near the VGC wing.


----------



## lorijohnhill

Hi, a friend win a Disneyland trip from work! The flyer she received says she gets a two night stay at the Grand Californian Hotel. "The condo sleeps up to 4." They told her it was their time share, so to me that means DVC. Can anyone tell me what they mean by "condo"? She invited my mom, my daughter, and me to go with her, so I'm trying to figure out what the room layout might be. Any ideas?


----------



## sgrap




----------



## sgrap

lorijohnhill said:


> Hi, a friend win a Disneyland trip from work! The flyer she received says she gets a two night stay at the Grand Californian Hotel. "The condo sleeps up to 4." They told her it was their time share, so to me that means DVC. Can anyone tell me what they mean by "condo"? She invited my mom, my daughter, and me to go with her, so I'm trying to figure out what the room layout might be. Any ideas?


Maybe a studio in the dvc wing?


----------



## Disney_Alli

Scored a studio on a waitlist for August 17-20 for our first anniversary. I've only ever stayed one night at PPH before so I'm super excited. Plus it's *my* first DVC stay! I can't wait for our trip. We'll be in the parks 5 days moving to a motel afterwards. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Lucysmom2

Nonsuch said:


> Request to be near elevators in the Vacation Club wing (VGC), the same as your previous visit.  There are 3 groups of elevators, and the VGC elevators have the most direct access to lawn (either outside the pools or between the hotel and Goofys Sky School).  There are also a few ground floor rooms, also near the VGC wing.



Are there standard rooms over there?


----------



## Nonsuch

Lucysmom2 said:


> Are there standard rooms over there?


There are many standard rooms in this area.

Red:  VGC elevators
Yellow:  upper floors park view, lower floors standard, also ground floor rooms.
Green:  pool view
Orange:  standard view

 
(floor by floor maps of this area of the hotel are linked in my signature)


----------



## Nonsuch

lorijohnhill said:


> ..."The condo sleeps up to 4." They told her it was their time share, so to me that means DVC...


You are likely correct, a studio villa has an occupancy of 4.  Similar to a regular hotel room, but with a modified floor plan.  Queen bed with a fold out sofa.  Bathroom only has one sink, but there is also a sink in the mini-kitchen.  Kitchen has a microwave, toaster, full size coffee maker, compact refrigerator (slightly larger that hotel rooms).

All studios have the same layout, and there are no view categories.  A room request is a good idea, which must be made by the DVC owner (through DVC member services).  Certainly make 6504 your first choice


----------



## lorijohnhill

Thank you! Seeing the floor plan helps a lot.


----------



## lorijohnhill

lorijohnhill said:


> Thank you! Seeing the floor plan helps a lot.


Do you know if any of the studios are HC accessible?


----------



## Nonsuch

lorijohnhill said:


> Do you know if any of the studios are HC accessible?


1516 is the HA studio, there is one HA of each villa type. HA is a booking category, so guests are guaranteed to receive one.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I am so excited to be staying at the GCH, I'll be staying at the Club Level - Courtyard View, so i was wondering what the views were like? I'm honestly not picky, I'm just excited about the Club Level and GCH aspect. I'm only staying two nights so I want to get the best out of the hotel [which i know will be hard but I am having one day where I just spend at the hotel] I'll be going October 1st-3rd. 
Are the Courtyard View rooms far from the DCA entrance and what level should I expect to be on if I am a Club Level? 
Also does anyone know what type of wine they have? 
I'm assuming there is a DVD player in the room?


----------



## Nonsuch

Snap Crackle Pop said:


> ...Are the Courtyard View rooms far from the DCA entrance and what level should I expect to be on if I am a Club Level?


You will likely receive a room on the 6th (same as the lounge) or 5th floor (stairs outside the lounge connects to the 6th), although club lounge access can be added to rooms in any location.  You might want to request a room near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose, which will give convenient access to the DCA entrance.  The lounge overlooks the courtyard, so there are courtyard view rooms very near the lounge.


Snap Crackle Pop said:


> ...Also does anyone know what type of wine they have?


Red, white, champagne, beer, several other alcoholic beverages are available -- although I have not asked about specific varieties or brands.  Alcohol is poured in a back room, so there is no view of the bottles.


Snap Crackle Pop said:


> ...I'm assuming there is a DVD player in the room?


Yes, and movies can be borrowed from the concierge.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Snap Crackle Pop said:


> I'll be staying at the Club Level - Courtyard View, so i was wondering what the views were like?



In the map above, the "Courtyard" is the open area above the Great Hall...as far as location as you can see by the map distance varies. 

As far as view, I love it because the monorail cuts right through the Courtyard and goes through the hotel. Not as sweet as a full park view but defiantly better than the pool view or DTD view in my opinion. 

Sitting out on the balcony with the monorail going by through the courtyard is pretty cool.


----------



## Jenn504

First time to Disneyland. They finally came out with hotel deals for April. Yes. I booked a premium view for April 24-29. There will be five of us. 2 adults and 3 kids (3,5, and 9). I think the kids would like a bunk bed. How do you go about making a room request. Should I wait a little bit to make the request. It seems hard to imagine paying these prices they would give you sleeping bag. Does that really happen? All the room combinations are confusing.
Also can you see WOC or fireworks from a premium view room?


----------



## Nonsuch

Jenn504 said:


> ...I booked a premium view for April 24-29


You might want to look into Dapper Day.
The hotel rates are excellent, but you can only book standard view (and might need to depart on April 30).  It might be possible to call and add club-level.



Jenn504 said:


> ...There will be five of us. 2 adults and 3 kids (3,5, and 9). I think the kids would like a bunk bed. How do you go about making a room request. Should I wait a little bit to make the request. It seems hard to imagine paying these prices they would give you sleeping bag. Does that really happen? All the room combinations are confusing.


The bunk bed should work well for your kids, a third bed rolls out from under the lower bunk.  Go ahead and call to add the request.  Also request a park view, Premium seems to include park and pool views.


Jenn504 said:


> ...can you see WOC or fireworks from a premium view room?


Downtown Disney View will have the best view of fireworks.
Some park view rooms do have a view of WOC, but it's not great.


----------



## Jenn504

Thanks for the tip on the view. So many different options. I have never made a room request anywhere. Do I just call the main number?
I have already bought plane tickets so no changing dates. I was thinking of club level because of our flight times. We arrive at 6 in the morning on Sunday and leave at 1155 on Friday night, only direct flight time available. I thought having a club level might give a place to hang out in morning when we first arrive and before we depart. I have read once you check out though so does your access to club level. We are also spending one whole day just hanging around the hotel since you can only buy five day ticket.


----------



## Nonsuch

Jenn504 said:


> ...I have never made a room request anywhere. Do I just call the main number?


There is likely a phone number on your confirmation.  The Disney meeting online reservation (used by Dapper Day, Gay Days...) allows special requests to be entered while booking, but this feature does not exist on the "regular" Disney site.


Jenn504 said:


> ...I was thinking of club level because of our flight times. We arrive at 6 in the morning on Sunday and leave at 1155 on Friday night, only direct flight time available. I thought having a club level might give a place to hang out in morning when we first arrive and before we depart. I have read once you check out though so does your access to club level. We are also spending one whole day just hanging around the hotel since you can only buy five day ticket.


If you upgrade to club level, you will have access to the lounge whenever you arrive.  There are conflicting reports about lounge access after checkout (We need to drive home immediately after checkout, and have not needed to "push" this issue).

You might consider booking a pool cabana on your hotel day.
I enjoy the "Art of the Craft" GCH tour.


----------



## oklamomof4boys

Jenn504 said:


> First time to Disneyland. They finally came out with hotel deals for April. Yes. I booked a premium view for April 24-29. There will be five of us. 2 adults and 3 kids (3,5, and 9). I think the kids would like a bunk bed. How do you go about making a room request. Should I wait a little bit to make the request. It seems hard to imagine paying these prices they would give you sleeping bag. Does that really happen? All the room combinations are confusing.
> Also can you see WOC or fireworks from a premium view room?



Many years ago when my boys were about those ages- maybe a little older- we stayed there for the first time and got a sleeping bag.  I was not happy to be paying that price to have one of my kids on the floor.  That was before I was on disbands so I didn't realize that was a possibility.  After that if we stayed onsite we stayed at the DLH. We are giving GCH another chance Sunday.  But we only have 4 in our room this time.


----------



## Speechphi

Trying to search thru this thread & can't quite find what I'm looking for...

Family of 5 looking to book a room this June with the spring rates. DH says he'd like a courtyard/wood view, but we need 2 queens + the day bed. Is this possible? From what I can tell on here, the only day bed rooms for 5 are standard view, over the front of the hotel...in which case we'd rather stay at the DLH.


----------



## Nonsuch

Speechphi said:


> ...DH says he'd like a courtyard/wood view, but we need 2 queens + the day bed. Is this possible? From what I can tell on here, the only day bed rooms for 5 are standard view, over the front of the hotel...in which case we'd rather stay at the DLH.


You are correct, 2 queens and a daybed are only Standard view.
Floors 2 - 6 (there is no 2101), so 39 daybed rooms:






GCH does try to assign daybed rooms to parties of 5 and there are also some rooms with a rollaway bed, but DLH has larger rooms and 2 queens and a daybed (or sleeper chair) are quite common.


----------



## Cera1234

I've looked this thread over and I have some questions. If this is only for DVC questions could you kindly redirect me to an appropriate place to ask 

We are booked in a woods / courtyard room. Are these located in a specific part of the hotel?  Should I request a specific place?  We are traveling with a toddler and will be coming back to our room for nap and one adult will be in with her after bed time. 

I need to request a crib / playpen. Do I call to do this?  Is it easier to just bring my own (we are driving)

Thank you


----------



## Nonsuch

Cera1234 said:


> ...We are booked in a woods / courtyard room. Are these located in a specific part of the hotel?  Should I request a specific place?


There is no official map, but in general:
Green:  Courtyard (upper floors on the south are generally concierge)
Brown:  Woods on lower floors (upper floors are Park view)

I would request:
Woods view, close to the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose.
(requests woods rather than courtyard.  Napa Rose is next to the DCA entrance)
 


Cera1234 said:


> ...I need to request a crib / playpen. Do I call to do this?  Is it easier to just bring my own (we are driving


Pack and Play playpens are in all rooms.  Cribs are also available by request (for infants).


----------



## challer

So, I have a reservation for a GCV and I want to use the Early Morning at DCA on check-in day. I know that the room won't be ready, but how early can I check in to get my Key to the World card and be able to use the early entrance? Can I get it after midnight? 6am?


----------



## ParkHopper1

6am...that is about when their computers turn over from the previous day and they can start checking people in. You will not be able to check in at midnight before your arrival date.

The will hold your bags, give you your room keys then will text you your room number once it is available in the afternoon.

FYI, DL resort does not have a "Key to the World" card like WDW. Your park tickets are separate from your room keys. You can set up charging privileges to your room key and will still need them for EE though.


----------



## challer

Thanks for the tip. Looks like an early morning wake up for me...



ParkHopper1 said:


> FYI, DL resort does not have a "Key to the World" card like WDW. Your park tickets are separate from your room keys. You can set up charging privileges to your room key and will still need them for EE though.



Good to know. I thought my tickets could be liked to my hotel room key.


----------



## lorijohnhill

Is check in for the DVC reservations handled the same way as the regular rooms? Would the reservation be under our name or the owner of the points?


----------



## lwanthony

DVC check in is the same as regular check in, and the resi should be under your name. We rented points last year and that is how it worked.


----------



## Nonsuch

lwanthony said:


> DVC check in is the same as regular check in, and the resi should be under your name. We rented points last year and that is how it worked.


VGC shares check in with GCH. Rental reservations should be in the name of the renter, not the owner. Somewhat related: advance VGC view requests must be made through DVC member services by the owner, not by the renter and not through GCH.


----------



## tchrrx

I just found out that my parents want to join our trip next summer.   How comfortable is a two bedroom for seven adults and one child?   Are the pull out beds comfortable at all?


----------



## Nonsuch

tchrrx said:


> I just found out that my parents want to join our trip next summer.   How comfortable is a two bedroom for seven adults and one child?


A 2 bedroom suite could be 4 queens and a queen sofa bed, sleeps 10.  A 2 bedroom suite is generally a 1 bedroom with a standard room attached.

An example of a 1 bedroom (there are several configurations):
 

A regular room with 2 queens would be attached:


If you are planning for summer 2017, you might consider renting points for a 2 bedroom villa.
(3 full baths, full kitchen, washer/dryer...)


----------



## breick

I haven't had time to read all 201 pages, so hopefully someone will answer a few quick questions.  

1. Do all VGC studios have a balcony or do I need to request one?
2. Are the laundry facilities free as they are at WDW DVC resorts?
3. What size are the coffeemakers?

Thanks!


----------



## XMom

breick said:


> I haven't had time to read all 201 pages, so hopefully someone will answer a few quick questions.
> 
> 1. Do all VGC studios have a balcony or do I need to request one? All have balconies
> 
> 2. Are the laundry facilities free as they are at WDW DVC resorts? I believe you can get tokens for the laundry facilities, but not 100% sure.
> 
> 3. What size are the coffeemakers? They are 10-12 cup coffee makers.
> 
> Have a great time!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Lauren in NC

When I went last September, they gave me a reloadable card for laundry.  You have to ask at the front desk and it took a good 5-10 minutes.


----------



## breick

Thank you!


----------



## mmmears

Question about going to DCA from the hotel.  Last time we were told it was better to go to the main turnstiles, but since the line at the hotel was very short we went through there instead, followed the instructions about "wide right" and made it RSR and could ride it immediately.  I see that people are still suggesting using the main entrance.  Has anything changed in the last 2 years (since our last visit) to make that more or less critical?  I'm guessing we just got lucky, but it was so convenient to just go down the elevator and walk through that entrance...


----------



## sweethannah

We used the washer and dryers a couple of weeks ago. It was pay per use and you needed a debit or credit card. Laundry soap and fabric softener was also available from a vending machine but there were free ones of each in a basket in the laundry area.


----------



## sgrap

mmmears said:


> Question about going to DCA from the hotel.  Last time we were told it was better to go to the main turnstiles, but since the line at the hotel was very short we went through there instead, followed the instructions about "wide right" and made it RSR and could ride it immediately.  I see that people are still suggesting using the main entrance.  Has anything changed in the last 2 years (since our last visit) to make that more or less critical?  I'm guessing we just got lucky, but it was so convenient to just go down the elevator and walk through that entrance...


Sometimes first thing in the morning, the line from GCH into DCA can get really long.  Usually best to go to main entrance first thing in the morning, although I found that the line tends to move quickly and that they let you in to the roped off part fairly early.  So it can be quicker but not guaranteed.


----------



## funatdisney

mmmears said:


> Question about going to DCA from the hotel.  Last time we were told it was better to go to the main turnstiles, but since the line at the hotel was very short we went through there instead, followed the instructions about "wide right" and made it RSR and could ride it immediately.  I see that people are still suggesting using the main entrance.  Has anything changed in the last 2 years (since our last visit) to make that more or less critical?  I'm guessing we just got lucky, but it was so convenient to just go down the elevator and walk through that entrance...





sgrap said:


> Sometimes first thing in the morning, the line from GCH into DCA can get really long.  Usually best to go to main entrance first thing in the morning, although I found that the line tends to move quickly and that they let you in to the roped off part fairly early.  So it can be quicker but not guaranteed.



We were staying at the VGC a couple weekends ago. Disney starting the new screening policy that weekend. I found the line at the hotel was very long and frustrating. They were checking _everyone_ with either a wand or through the x-ray (??) frame. You had to empty all metal objects into a tray. Double strollers couldn't fit through the screening doorway thingy and were pulled aside for further inspection. Made for a very slow moving line (and a bit invasive to boot) for any time of the day. If this policy is still in effect, I don't think the hotel line will be as fast as it has in the past. Still maybe faster than the main entrance. I hope they have worked out the kinks and the process is more efficient and faster by now.

Anyone gone recently and can add to this?


----------



## mmmears

Do they offer something for breakfast in the Hearthstone Lounge?  I remember this from a long time ago and I'm wondering if it still exists, and if it does, can someone tell me what they sell before the parks open?  Looking for a quick bite early in the morning.  

TIA!


----------



## BunnieGene

mmmears said:


> Do they offer something for breakfast in the Hearthstone Lounge?  I remember this from a long time ago and I'm wondering if it still exists, and if it does, can someone tell me what they sell before the parks open?  Looking for a quick bite early in the morning.
> 
> TIA!



In previous years they had pastries, bagels, juice and coffee/coffee drinks... Usually opened at 6.


----------



## mmmears

BunnieGene said:


> In previous years they had pastries, bagels, juice and coffee/coffee drinks... Usually opened at 6.



Thanks.  That's what I remember from a few years ago, too. 
Anyone know if it's still available?  I don't see "breakfast" on any of the Hearthstone lounge menus I have found online.


----------



## chrisaman

I don't know about hearthstone lounge but white water snacks has a pretty good breakfast before park opening


----------



## danceanddisney2010

White water is like a hidden gem! It's tucked away in it's own little corner and every time I have been in it ... not crowded at all. We usually get bagels, yogurts, cereal, fruit, etc. and have that for breakfast. Plus .. not breakfast related, but their veggie burgers are actually quite good!


----------



## mmmears

danceanddisney2010 said:


> White water is like a hidden gem! It's tucked away in it's own little corner and every time I have been in it ... not crowded at all. We usually get bagels, yogurts, cereal, fruit, etc. and have that for breakfast. Plus .. not breakfast related, but their veggie burgers are actually quite good!



We love whitewater snacks for a lunch by the pool, but the last time we stayed at the GCH we went down there for breakfast and the place was absolutely mobbed with people and we didn't want to wait in the very long line that wasn't moving.  Maybe that's not the norm, though, as it's been a few years since we have been to DL.  I see that there is now a Starbucks in DTD, so that could work as our back-up, but I did like the idea of having another place at the GCH that we could duck into to grab something small.    (We also tried La Brea, but they didn't open at all until after the park opened).  We like to be at rope drop and ride in the morning!


----------



## danceanddisney2010

mmmears said:


> We love whitewater snacks for a lunch by the pool, but the last time we stayed at the GCH we went down there for breakfast and the place was absolutely mobbed with people and we didn't want to wait in the very long line that wasn't moving.  Maybe that's not the norm, though, as it's been a few years since we have been to DL.  I see that there is now a Starbucks in DTD, so that could work as our back-up, but I did like the idea of having another place at the GCH that we could duck into to grab something small.    (We also tried La Brea, but they didn't open at all until after the park opened).  We like to be at rope drop and ride in the morning!



REALLY?? Oh man.. not only is it just a great place to grab a bite, but the low crowd factor made it even more desirable! Hopefully that was just a busy busy day and it will go back to being somewhat less crowded...


----------



## PoohNFriends

mmmears said:


> We love whitewater snacks for a lunch by the pool, but the last time we stayed at the GCH we went down there for breakfast and the place was absolutely mobbed with people and we didn't want to wait in the very long line that wasn't moving.  Maybe that's not the norm, though, as it's been a few years since we have been to DL.  I see that there is now a Starbucks in DTD, so that could work as our back-up, but I did like the idea of having another place at the GCH that we could duck into to grab something small.    (We also tried La Brea, but they didn't open at all until after the park opened).  We like to be at rope drop and ride in the morning!



We were there last Tue to this past Monday and I'm pretty sure I saw a sign that Hearthstone had pastries and coffees, but I didn't read enough detail to know the times. We didn't visit Whitewater Snacks during breakfast so not sure how crazy it was. 
I just realized we didn't even use that park entrance early AM. However, we only had 2 early days since we were there 5 full days.
We also only visited the DTD Starbucks twice in the afternoon (not lunch time) and the line was a lot longer and slower compared to my local Starbucks'. It seemed well staffed, it's just that much more busy. Just a heads up, although not very helpful since I didnt pay attention to the AM crowd there!


----------



## ParkHopper1

Tip for the DTD Starbucks...if you are a Starbucks regular, download their app and you can now do mobile ordering (only at DTD Starbucks, not in parks). If you are staying at the Grand, it usually times out perfectly to hit submit on your order just as you hit the elevator and your order will magically appear on the counter when you arrive at the DTD location...skip the lines entirelyl


----------



## mmmears

ParkHopper1 said:


> Tip for the DTD Starbucks...if you are a Starbucks regular, download their app and you can now do mobile ordering (only at DTD Starbucks, not in parks). If you are staying at the Grand, it usually times out perfectly to hit submit on your order just as you hit the elevator and your order will magically appear on the counter when you arrive at the DTD location...skip the lines entirelyl



We are and thanks so much for the tip!  I was worried about the lines.  




PoohNFriends said:


> We were there last Tue to this past Monday and I'm pretty sure I saw a sign that Hearthstone had pastries and coffees, but I didn't read enough detail to know the times. We didn't visit Whitewater Snacks during breakfast so not sure how crazy it was.
> I just realized we didn't even use that park entrance early AM. However, we only had 2 early days since we were there 5 full days.
> We also only visited the DTD Starbucks twice in the afternoon (not lunch time) and the line was a lot longer and slower compared to my local Starbucks'. It seemed well staffed, it's just that much more busy. Just a heads up, although not very helpful since I didnt pay attention to the AM crowd there!



Yeah, I was afraid that the Starbucks would take a long time.  Thanks for the heads up on this one.


We usually prefer to stay CL since it's so easy to grab a light breakfast and get going, but it's pretty cost prohibitive at this point.  I just can't see spending $300/night more than we are spending now.


----------



## Nonsuch

Building permit recently issued:
(sorry about poor formatting, bold text is mine)


> Permit #:   BLD2016-01396    Address:    1600 S DISNEYLAND DR GRAND CALIFORNIAN
> Issued: 6/2/2016 Contractor:
> Census: 437 Phone #:
> Parcel #: 08219026 Type Of Work: Tenant Improvement
> Valuation: *$68,000,000.00* Description: *Grand Californian Hotel - FY15 Hardgoods Rehab - Package 3 - Tenant Improvement: 64,318 sq.ft to remodel guest bathrooms. New non-bearing partition wall, framing in the closets, new 3 1/2" metal stud wall for beverage center in some suites specified*


The bathrooms will be remodeled with a "new non-bearing partition wall".


----------



## mmmears

I have another question for any GCH experts:

I booked a standard room this time.  We did this once before and didn't love being right over all the cars at the valet station.  Is there any other area of the hotel that is standard?  Is there a better/quieter area I can request?  (I understand that if I really want quiet I can upgrade to courtyard, but with no good discounts out there I'm already paying more than I want to.  Not looking for a free upgrade, but rather if there is a better area that is still considered "standard view?")

TIA!


----------



## sweethannah

mmmears said:


> I have another question for any GCH experts:
> 
> I booked a standard room this time.  We did this once before and didn't love being right over all the cars at the valet station.  Is there any other area of the hotel that is standard?  Is there a better/quieter area I can request?  (I understand that if I really want quiet I can upgrade to courtyard, but with no good discounts out there I'm already paying more than I want to.  Not looking for a free upgrade, but rather if there is a better area that is still considered "standard view?")
> 
> TIA!




Hiya. When we stayed in April my one room request was a room near the Napa Rose Elevators.

When I checked in, I was given a room to the far right of the block facing the front of the hotel.
I asked the CM if there were any other standard rooms available a little closer to the Napa elevators and I would have no trouble waiting if that made my request easier.

After a little searching she let me know she would find us a different room and would text us when it came available.
We ended up with room 3334, about as close to the elevator as you can get lol.
Its a fabulous location (imo) that put us feet way from the CA entrance and the pool. There was never any noise.

If you can request something similar then I think you'll be quite happy.


----------



## azdisneylover

Is there a map that lists clearly all the standard rooms? thanks.


----------



## Nonsuch

sweethannah said:


> ...my one room request was a room near the Napa Rose Elevators...


That is also my recommended request.


sweethannah said:


> ...We ended up with room 3334, about as close to the elevator as you can get lol...


An excellent location, I've stayed across the hall in 3333.


----------



## Nonsuch

azdisneylover said:


> Is there a map that lists clearly all the standard rooms?


Unfortunately, Disney has never published an "official" map of view types.

This "unofficial" color coded map shows the general location of various view types.  Suites and Villas are not booked with view types.  Pool and Park views have been grouped as Premium View for booking.  Rooms that do not meet the criteria for Premium or DTD will be:  Deluxe Partial, Woods or Standard.   

Red:  Standard, all floors -- most Standard rooms are in this area
Brown:  Courtyard, all floors
Blue:  Upper floors are Premium (Pool)

Green:  Upper floors are Premium (Park)

Yellow:  Upper floors are DTD


----------



## mmmears

Thanks, everyone.  This is very helpful.  I'm guessing that if we request something near the 2nd elevator (near the DCA entrance) that we could possibly get something on a lower floor on that side.  Although, to be honest, the room we had over by the valet area was very convenient in terms of getting to/from the lobby...


----------



## jofo

Is it true you cannot get a rollaway and that sleeping bags/mats are no longer available?  (Talking about the hotel, not the timeshare.)  Thank you.


----------



## azdisneylover

Nonsuch said:


> Unfortunately, Disney has never published an "official" map of view types.
> 
> This "unofficial" color coded map shows the general location of various view types.  Suites and Villas are not booked with view types.  Pool and Park views have been grouped as Premium View for booking.  Rooms that do not meet the criteria for Premium or DTD will be:  Deluxe Partial, Woods or Standard.
> 
> Red:  Standard, all floors -- most Standard rooms are in this area
> Brown:  Courtyard, all floors
> Blue:  Upper floors are Premium (Pool)
> 
> Green:  Upper floors are Premium (Park)
> 
> Yellow:  Upper floors are DTD
> 
> View attachment 175551




THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!! Nonsuch, you are such a great help, especially on this thread. The map is awesome and I think should be stickied into the regular maps! This is very helpful.

Thanks again!
Linda


----------



## mmmears

Just an FYI in case anyone is looking at the late summer discount today... but the courtyard/woods view is actually less $$$ than standard (at least for our dates) so I upgraded and saved money.  Now I have to figure out what to request all over again.  Thanks for posting that map -- it's very helpful! :


----------



## becd

breick said:


> I haven't had time to read all 201 pages, so hopefully someone will answer a few quick questions.
> 
> 1. Do all VGC studios have a balcony or do I need to request one?
> 2. Are the laundry facilities free as they are at WDW DVC resorts?
> 3. What size are the coffeemakers?
> 
> Thanks!


If you are staying in a villa it should have a washer/dryer in the closet off the kitchen.  We had a two bedroom last May and without asking we had a wonderful view of DCA and California Screaming (made it easy to see when it was running or not - it went down a lot when we were there).  I believe all villas have a balcony and the coffeemaker said it was a 12 cup but it was more like 10.


----------



## crazycatlady

Does anyone know if the renovations have started? Also, I read earlier in the thread that the slats on the railings of the lower floor balconies are not see-through. How high up do you have to go to be able to see through the balconies when you are seated? Is this all the way around the building or is it just on certain sides? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nonsuch

crazycatlady said:


> Does anyone know if the renovations have started?


There have not been any reports of interior room renovations, but exterior work has been ongoing.


crazycatlady said:


> ...I read earlier in the thread that the slats on the railings of the lower floor balconies are not see-through. How high up do you have to go to be able to see through the balconies when you are seated? Is this all the way around the building or is it just on certain sides?


The GCH has several styles of balcony railings:  metal railings, wide wood, solid wall.
Some balconies are enclosed with walls, others are very open.  These differences are intended to created a certain "rustic" look to the hotel, and avoid appearing like a huge "block" of rooms.  These exterior treatments are on all areas of the hotel.  Rooms on higher floors are more likely to have see-through railings, but there is no uniform pattern.

The majority rooms at the front of the hotel are exactly the same, but balcony treatments and many other design details soften the look:


----------



## crazycatlady

Thanks, Nonsuch!  I will call tomorrow and change my room request to high floor, open balcony, king bed. Does this sound right? We were initially booked at the DLH, but I changed to the GCH to have a balcony, so it is really important to me. Do you know if the solid wall balconies are common?


----------



## Nonsuch

crazycatlady said:


> ...I will call tomorrow and change my room request to high floor, open balcony, king bed. Does this sound right? We were initially booked at the DLH, but I changed to the GCH to have a balcony, so it is really important to me.


I don't have any way of knowing, but rather doubt the CM assigning rooms will understand a request for "open balcony". Balcony railings are a recent topic in this thread, but I have not seen any other posts in hundreds of pages about GCH and VGC.  All rooms have balconies, so at least you have that covered.

King bed could be difficult.  I always request a king, but many times have not received one.

Another request I make:  Near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose.



crazycatlady said:


> ...Do you know if the solid wall balconies are common?


Solid wall balconies are quite common, particularly on the Standard view rooms at the front of the hotel.


----------



## lorijohnhill

We will be staying VGC studio for the first half of our trip. There are three large adults and one child, so I'm a little nervous about the room size. Does anyone know if it is possible to pay the difference for an upgrade to a larger room without messing up the owners account? I've never stayed VGC before, so I'm a bit confused as to how it all works. The owner did request an accessible room and was told that we were "put on the list". I don't know if the accessible room would be any bigger or not.

The owner is my "aunt's" employer, so I don't want to bug him with a bunch of questions...


----------



## Nonsuch

lorijohnhill said:


> We will be staying VGC studio for the first half of our trip. There are three large adults and one child, so I'm a little nervous about the room size. Does anyone know if it is possible to pay the difference for an upgrade to a larger room without messing up the owners account? I've never stayed VGC before, so I'm a bit confused as to how it all works. The owner did request an accessible room and was told that we were "put on the list". I don't know if the accessible room would be any bigger or not.


You can always ask, but it highly unlikely any room change is possible.  VGC is a DVC timeshare, and for the most part 100% booked using DVC points.

If the owner booked the Handicap Accessible studio, you will receive villa 1516.  The HA studio is the same size as a regular studio, but the bathroom has a different layout.  While the total area is the same, the HA studio may seem slightly more spacious (good news) -- the bathroom is slightly smaller, since the toilet/shower and sink are in the same space and the closet (without doors) faces the bedroom.

Take a look at these pictures on allears.net


----------



## lorijohnhill

Nonsuch said:


> You can always ask, but it highly unlikely any room change is possible.  VGC is a DVC timeshare, and for the most part 100% booked using DVC points.
> 
> If the owner booked the Handicap Accessible studio, you will receive villa 1516.  The HA studio is the same size as a regular studio, but the bathroom has a different layout.  While the total area is the same, the HA studio may seem slightly more spacious (good news) -- the bathroom is slightly smaller, since the toilet/shower and sink are in the same space and the closet (without doors) faces the bedroom.
> 
> Take a look at these pictures on allears.net


I had a feeling that was the case. We'll work it out. I'm just happy to be going back! Thanks for your help!


----------



## DisneyFan0304

Hi, everyone --

I have a reservation for a "woods/courtyard view".  I see courtyard view rooms on the floor plan posted by Nonsuch, but no woods view.  Are they the same rooms?

Thanks!


----------



## Disney Dad ADL

lorijohnhill said:


> We will be staying VGC studio for the first half of our trip. There are three large adults and one child, so I'm a little nervous about the room size. Does anyone know if it is possible to pay the difference for an upgrade to a larger room without messing up the owners account? I've never stayed VGC before, so I'm a bit confused as to how it all works. The owner did request an accessible room and was told that we were "put on the list". I don't know if the accessible room would be any bigger or not.
> 
> The owner is my "aunt's" employer, so I don't want to bug him with a bunch of questions...



As others have mentioned, upgrading is highly unlikely, but you would have to ask the owner.  When is your reservation?

Just for your own benefit, please do not ask for upgrades when you get there or try to call member services.  Only the owner can make changes to the reservations. In theory, if you ask for an upgrade, they should just refuse because you are not the owner, but I have heard of some instances where they actually do it.  What will happen is that they will deduct the extra DVC points needed for the upgrade from your "aunt's" employer's DVC account, and he/she will not be a happy camper.

If you really want to upgrade, you would need to ask the owner. It's actually not that hard to look for availability (the owner just logs into the DVC member account and looks to see if a 1 or 2 bedroom is available).  Then, the owner would have to call member services, cancel the current reservation, then book a new reservation.  You would have to negotiate with the owner what kind of compensation would be required for the upgrade.  The owner may or may not have enough points to cover this change, which is the other issue.


----------



## lorijohnhill

Disney Dad ADL said:


> As others have mentioned, upgrading is highly unlikely, but you would have to ask the owner.  When is your reservation?
> 
> Just for your own benefit, please do not ask for upgrades when you get there or try to call member services.  Only the owner can make changes to the reservations. In theory, if you ask for an upgrade, they should just refuse because you are not the owner, but I have heard of some instances where they actually do it.  What will happen is that they will deduct the extra DVC points needed for the upgrade from your "aunt's" employer's DVC account, and he/she will not be a happy camper.
> 
> If you really want to upgrade, you would need to ask the owner. It's actually not that hard to look for availability (the owner just logs into the DVC member account and looks to see if a 1 or 2 bedroom is available).  Then, the owner would have to call member services, cancel the current reservation, then book a new reservation.  You would have to negotiate with the owner what kind of compensation would be required for the upgrade.  The owner may or may not have enough points to cover this change, which is the other issue.


Thank you for explaining that in detail! I definitely won't ask about upgrades as I don't want to cause any issues. We are so thankful to be able to go at all!

Eta: We are staying at VGC Oct 18-20, then moving to Camelot Inn Oct 20-22.


----------



## Disney Dad ADL

lorijohnhill said:


> Thank you for explaining that in detail! I definitely won't ask about upgrades as I don't want to cause any issues. We are so thankful to be able to go at all!
> 
> Eta: We are staying at VGC Oct 18-20, then moving to Camelot Inn Oct 20-22.



Of course, happy to help!

Yeah, 10/18-10/20 are completely full at VGC.  You could still upgrade to a 2 bedroom potentially if you were going in late January or February, anything sooner than that is booked solid.


----------



## Nonsuch

DisneyFan0304 said:


> ...I have a reservation for a "woods/courtyard view".  I see courtyard view rooms on the floor plan posted by Nonsuch, but no woods view.  Are they the same rooms?


Woods and Courtyard are different views, but are combined as a single category. Courtyard view rooms will have a view of the courtyard where the monorail passes through. Woods view rooms will have a view of trees, and perhaps a partial view of the pools or the park.

On this floorplan, Woods view rooms are likely to be colored Blue or Green and located on lower floors.


----------



## DisneyFan0304

Thanks for the response.  I'd love to be by the elevator just off the lobby.  If I ask for an upper floor do you think that would that increase my chances of getting a courtyard view on that side of the hotel?


----------



## Goofy1874

I have a quick question regarding room categories at the Grand Californian which I am hoping someone can help with.............I have booked a room through hotels.com and the category i booked was simply "Room", this was a more expensive category than the "Standard, City View" room category but I am not overly clear on what sort of room/view it will be as it doesn't seem to match the categories on here or the Disney web site. The only hint is in the description where it states "balcony/patio with resort views". Does anyone know if the resort view is likely to mean its a view of the Courtyard, Woods or even pool area or could i still end up with a "City view"........which i think just means it looks out on the front of the hotel/the car park??

Any help would be appreciated as i don't want to pay more for the room if i am likely to end up with the same view as the cheaper rate.


----------



## Nonsuch

Goofy1874 said:


> ...Any help would be appreciated as i don't want to pay more for the room if i am likely to end up with the same view as the cheaper rate.


I took a quick look at Hotels.com, and the room descriptions seem to match the Disney website.  The only "Room" was "Room, Concierge" which will include access to the lounge.

Considering the rather ambiguous description of "Room", personally I would just book the cheaper rate.


----------



## ParkHopper1

The cheaper one sounds like the "Standard View" which at worst case is a view out the front of the hotel overlooking the Valet area. There are a gazilion "views" above that...Courtyard View, Woods View, DTD View, Pool View, Park View, Partial Park View.

No idea what Hotles.com description would equate to but would be a safe bet that you would not be looking at the street for the higher price since there is only one category at the Grand that would give you that view unless you are a standard room with concierge as noted above. 

One way to check is compare what the Hotels.com price difference is then see what the disney.com room price differences are. Price spread between rooms may give you an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Goofy1874

Thanks both for your help much appreciated.


----------



## Goofy1874

Sorry another question/dilemma thoughts would be appreciated on (apologies as this possibly isn't the thread for it) as despite being a WDW veteran I've yet to stay at any of the Disneyland hotels (visited the parks before though)......I can get a Theme Park View room in Paradise Pier for one night or for £50 ($63) more the "Room" category in Grand Californian, I like the idea of the Theme Park view room (had one in the Contemporary before and a nice novelty to have a park just out the window) but I also like the idea of staying in the Grand Californian having stayed in Grand Floridian before. The GC looks the nicer hotel, though the PP has a more "Disney" theme (if that makes sense)........time won't be on our side so we will be limited in use of the hotels themselves but still plan to have some pool time.......i guess for the GC i would really just be ticking the box to say i had done it..........Should i go for the theme park view Paradise Pier or go with the GC??

I already have the night before booked in the Disneyland Hotel to tick that one off


----------



## sgrap

Goofy1874 said:


> Sorry another question/dilemma thoughts would be appreciated on (apologies as this possibly isn't the thread for it) as despite being a WDW veteran I've yet to stay at any of the Disneyland hotels (visited the parks before though)......I can get a Theme Park View room in Paradise Pier for one night or for £50 ($63) more the "Room" category in Grand Californian, I like the idea of the Theme Park view room (had one in the Contemporary before and a nice novelty to have a park just out the window) but I also like the idea of staying in the Grand Californian having stayed in Grand Floridian before. The GC looks the nicer hotel, though the PP has a more "Disney" theme (if that makes sense)........time won't be on our side so we will be limited in use of the hotels themselves but still plan to have some pool time.......i guess for the GC i would really just be ticking the box to say i had done it..........Should i go for the theme park view Paradise Pier or go with the GC??
> 
> I already have the night before booked in the Disneyland Hotel to tick that one off


We have stayed at both the Paradise Pier Hotel and GC.  We did not like PP at all . . . it felt outside of the Disney 'bubble' because you have to walk across the street, the elevator situation was a pain (lots of waiting for elevators), we thought the Disney theming was minimal, and we did not like the set-up of the rooms (only sink was inside the bathroom).  Every time we walked through the GC to get to PP, we were sad.  We absolutely love, love, love the Grand Californian.  We love the feel of it, the location, the room set-up (2 sinks outside of the little toilet/shower room makes it so much more functional for us) and the overall Disney theme of the hotel.  After staying there many times, we finally bought into DVC with the GC as our home resort because we love it *so* much.  

Now, if we had never stayed at the GC and been spoiled by all it has to offer, maybe we would have liked PP just fine, I don't know.  But for us, there is no comparison.  Hands down, Grand Californian.  I would take no view at GC over theme park view at PP.  Just my opinion, of course.  

No matter where you stay, you will have a magical time!!


----------



## ParkHopper1

I stay at both the GCH and PPH quote a bit...and any time these question pop up...my answer is that it depends on what you want out of your room:

-PPH has the best theme park view of all three resorts hands down.
-PPH is a "bit" outside the bubble...but compared to Harbor side it it still night and day for me.
-The GCH has more of a woodsy feel than a Disney feel...but that is what I love. As a road warrior that spends hundreds of nights in hotels, I am the most relaxed in a GCH room!
-GCH rooms are MUCH smaller and "darker" (again, theme) than PPH but GCH has a much better bathroom layout for families and groups.
-The PPH pool is pretty dismal in my opinion for Disney property...not much better then a Holiday Inn...GCH Pool is MUCH better (you can not pool hop)
-My favorite part about GCH is proximity and being so close to the parks. The ability to pop in and out of your room is much better then even the PPH or DLH.


----------



## Goofy1874

Thanks for the replies, much appreciated. I am still in two minds but think the GC might have won.......maybe i can ask to sneak into a PP room for some photos of the theme park view


----------



## sgrap

Goofy1874 said:


> Thanks for the replies, much appreciated. I am still in two minds but think the GC might have won.......maybe i can ask to sneak into a PP room for some photos of the theme park view


A friend of mine once went over to PPH (she was staying at the DH at the time) and asked --very nicely-- if she and her friends might get a tour of PPH. They had to wait a little while, but a nice CM did take them on a tour of the hotel.  I can't remember the details of what they saw . . . but you might try asking if you have time!


----------



## BriannaRuth

I've stayed at all 3 Disney hotels -- I know there are people here who like the PPH, but I am not one of them.  No one in our family liked it.  It's the only one of the Disney hotels that wasn't originally a Disney hotel, and it looks like it.  IMO it's very generic looking, and not very "Disney."  And the pool doesn't compare to either the GC or the DLH.  We did have a theme park view, and that was a GREAT view, especially at night.  But since we were rarely in the room at night until we were in bed, it didn't make up for the lack of ambience in the hotel itself.

We moved to the GCH on that same trip.  Love the GCH.  It is one nice hotel!  Although not "Disney" in the sense that the DLH is Disney, the common areas are just beautiful and so relaxing.  We stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge at DW and it reminded me alot of that (minus the animals!).  We also had a park view room there.  It was a different view, probably not as good of a view at night as the one we had at the PPH, but basically our room overlooked the Grizzly River/Soarin' area and it was a fun view during the day.  I couldn't comment on the non-view rooms at the GCH.  They do have bunk beds at the GCH if that matters to you.  We stayed near the "secret exit," and was was really nice being that close to the park entrance.

Anyway, if your main concern is the pool, I'd do the GCH hands down.


----------



## sgrap

BriannaRuth said:


> I've stayed at all 3 Disney hotels -- I know there are people here who like the PPH, but I am not one of them.  No one in our family liked it.  It's the only one of the Disney hotels that wasn't originally a Disney hotel, and it looks like it.  IMO it's very generic looking, and not very "Disney."  And the pool doesn't compare to either the GC or the DLH.  We did have a theme park view, and that was a GREAT view, especially at night.  But since we were rarely in the room at night until we were in bed, it didn't make up for the lack of ambience in the hotel itself.
> 
> We moved to the GCH on that same trip.  Love the GCH.  It is one nice hotel!  Although not "Disney" in the sense that the DLH is Disney, the common areas are just beautiful and so relaxing.  We stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge at DW and it reminded me alot of that (minus the animals!).  We also had a park view room there.  It was a different view, probably not as good of a view at night as the one we had at the PPH, but basically our room overlooked the Grizzly River/Soarin' area and it was a fun view during the day.  I couldn't comment on the non-view rooms at the GCH.  They do have bunk beds at the GCH if that matters to you.  We stayed near the "secret exit," and was was really nice being that close to the park entrance.
> 
> Anyway, if your main concern is the pool, I'd do the GCH hands down.


I agree with you completely.  And the bunk bed rooms . . . they are awesome!!!  We always requested one before we bought into DVC.   They have a queen bed, plus a bunkbed with a trundle, so really 5 people. Granted, the bunkbed and trundle aren't quite full-length twins, but close enough that we didn't have an issue.  You aren't going to want your 6' teenage son on them, but most kids and shorter adults are fine.  Gives you a lot more floor space than a 2-queen room.


----------



## ppony

Forgive my question as I'm sure it's been asked a million times, I just couldn't find the answer in a search. Where are the VGC rooms located? 

ALSO, I'm a WDW vet but this will be our first DLR visit. Does the GC have taxis waiting out front like the WDW resorts do? We've really got our hearts set on trying an In N Out burger, so we'd like to hop a taxi to make that jaunt.  We're not renting a car as we usually do at WDW.


----------



## sgrap

ppony said:


> Forgive my question as I'm sure it's been asked a million times, I just couldn't find the answer in a search. Where are the VGC rooms located?
> 
> ALSO, I'm a WDW vet but this will be our first DLR visit. Does the GC have taxis waiting out front like the WDW resorts do? We've really got our hearts set on trying an In N Out burger, so we'd like to hop a taxi to make that jaunt.  We're not renting a car as we usually do at WDW.


Check out this thread:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/villas-at-disneys-grand-californian-room-views.2906031/

Click on "Resort maps on floor layouts" and it will bring you to a helpful map.

If you look at the bottom part of the map, you will see the wing where the rooms look bigger, and if you keep scrolling down through the maps and pictures, there are maps of each floor level of VGC.

I think there are taxis waiting, but you could always call the bell desk and ask them to have one waiting for you.  You will love VGC!!!


----------



## ppony

sgrap said:


> Check out this thread:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/villas-at-disneys-grand-californian-room-views.2906031/
> 
> Click on "Resort maps on floor layouts" and it will bring you to a helpful map.
> 
> If you look at the bottom part of the map, you will see the wing where the rooms look bigger, and if you keep scrolling down through the maps and pictures, there are maps of each floor level of VGC.
> 
> I think there are taxis waiting, but you could always call the bell desk and ask them to have one waiting for you.  You will love VGC!!!


FANTASTIC! THANK YOU!!!! The AKL is our home resort, so I'm pretty sure I'll feel right at home. <3 We're all looking forward to a new location for a vacation in over 20 years.


----------



## gottalovepluto

ppony said:


> Forgive my question as I'm sure it's been asked a million times, I just couldn't find the answer in a search. Where are the VGC rooms located?
> 
> ALSO, I'm a WDW vet but this will be our first DLR visit. Does the GC have taxis waiting out front like the WDW resorts do? We've really got our hearts set on trying an In N Out burger, so we'd like to hop a taxi to make that jaunt.  We're not renting a car as we usually do at WDW.


I do recall seeing taxis. Also maybe look into Uber & Lyft. Cheaper & cleaner- the catch is you need a smartphone & texting. Coupons are available for first timers so between you & your husband you could grab that burger for free! (Transit wise anyway!) And definitely keep to your In-N-Out plan. My heart is set on an In-N-Out burger... about every 2 weeks


----------



## ppony

gottalovepluto said:


> I do recall seeing taxis. Also maybe look into Uber & Lyft. Cheaper & cleaner- the catch is you need a smartphone & texting. Coupons are available for first timers so between you & your husband you could grab that burger for free! (Transit wise anyway!) And definitely keep to your In-N-Out plan. My heart is set on an In-N-Out burger... about every 2 weeks


Oh thanks for those tips! I've never had the need to use an Uber or cab, so I'm hopelessly undereducated in what is best. I feel OLD!


----------



## DisneyFan0304

Just got back from 6 days and the GC.  Had a great time.  I really enjoyed sitting on my balcony in the mornings and evenings.  I was in room 3309, woods/courtyard view.  The monorail went right past my room.  It was so close I could see the people inside.  I also had a view through the trees to DTD and could hear the music, etc. from DTD.  I could also see some of the fireworks and hear the music for the fireworks from Disneyland.  We had no water in the hotel one night, but they left bottles of water in the room.  Room was clean.  Housekeeping was fine.  Everyone on the staff that I spoke to was very friendly and helpful.  Entrance to CA was fine.  There was a line every time I used it, but with only 2 people checking bags and 2 people taking tickets, that's to be expected. 

I had a great trip and enjoyed the time I spent at the hotel.


----------



## BriannaRuth

ppony said:


> Oh thanks for those tips! I've never had the need to use an Uber or cab, so I'm hopelessly undereducated in what is best. I feel OLD!


Definitely saw taxis at the GCH when we were there a couple weeks ago.

In another thread, someone mentioned that Uber and Lyft aren't really supposed to do the Disney hotels because of contracts the hotels have with the taxi company, but I used Uber from the GCH and the DLH without a problem.  However, I can say that a taxi would most likely be quicker and more convenient.  We had to wait a little over 5 minutes for our Uber to arrive both times while taxis were standing there waiting -- once we requested an XL (SUV) and there was a 15 minute wait, so we just took a taxi van that was already there instead. You probably save a couple dollars on short trips but not a huge amount.


----------



## hbslc

I've been very interested in the discussions here about the GCH fifth person room accommodations (daybed vs rollaway vs sleeping bag). I called the GCH operator today to ensure that they would be able to accommodate 5 adults in our reservation of a single room, Downtown Disney view, this coming November. The lovely and friendly operator told me a few things I hadn't heard/read here before:
I asked if the 5th person bedding was a "cannot guarantee a daybed, might end up with a sleeping bag" sort of situation. She told me since we had 5 adults that we would very, very likely, 95% sure, be given a daybed room. I was surprised about this since I had read that only standard view rooms have the 2 queens+daybed config? She also explained that they now provide air mattresses with bedding instead of sleeping bags. Though I'd pass the info along. I will verify if this is accurate and provide pictures of the room after we return from our trip. Cheers!


----------



## princessebird

We stayed in the Villas at Grand Californian last week. The room itself was beautiful and exactly what we needed in terms of space. But those of you going soon, just about all of the Villa wing is surrounded by scaffolding, compromising the view. Men were working on the scaffolding and using our balcony as a workspace, so weren't able to use our balconies at all. Also, we were never able to get hot water. The best we got was tepid. We often settled for "not absolutely freezing." Registration said that they would "work on it" but it never improved during our 4 night stay.


----------



## ParkHopper1

hbslc said:


> She also explained that they now provide air mattresses with bedding instead of sleeping bags. Though I'd pass the info along. I will verify if this is accurate and provide pictures of the room after we return from our trip. Cheers!



We did a trip and got the airbed...it fits perfectly between the two queen beds and worked great. Would be a much better and more comfortable option than the day bed for an adult in my experience. Those things may be good for a kid but pretty small for an adult.

They have a VERY limited supply of roll aways, but they shove the table in front of the sliding window door and it makes for VERY cramped space in what is already small room. 

I was pleasantly surprised how well the air bed worked. Go with that if you wanna keep your view.


----------



## lorijohnhill

Is there enough room for a roll away or air bed in the VCG studio rooms? My mom informed me that my aunt is getting the real bed and my mom is taking the sofa bed. That leaves my daughter and I on the floor. If there is no room for this, I need to quickly figure something else out. Are the studios smaller than the regular hotel rooms?


----------



## Nonsuch

ppony said:


> ...Where are the VGC rooms located?


 


ppony said:


> ...Does the GC have taxis waiting out front like the WDW resorts do?


Yes


----------



## Nonsuch

princessebird said:


> We stayed in the Villas at Grand Californian last week. The room itself was beautiful and exactly what we needed in terms of space. But those of you going soon, just about all of the Villa wing is surrounded by scaffolding, compromising the view. Men were working on the scaffolding and using our balcony as a workspace, so weren't able to use our balconies at all. Also, we were never able to get hot water. The best we got was tepid. We often settled for "not absolutely freezing." Registration said that they would "work on it" but it never improved during our 4 night stay.


There is a warning posted on the DVC site:


> *Know Before You Go*
> Please pardon our pixie dust! In an ongoing effort to improve the quality of facilities and offerings at The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa, some locations will be undergoing enhancements starting in September 2016. While we are working our magic, you may see and hear construction taking place around the Resort. We will attempt to limit any work most likely to cause a noise impact before 9:00 AM. This refurbishment is expected to be completed in late October 2016. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


While it might be acceptable to "see and hear" construction, workers on the balcony and no hot water is simply unacceptable -- you should certainly contact "member satisfaction".


----------



## mmmears

Are the "enhancements" going on at the hotel as well as the DVC units?  I just booked a few days at the GCH but don't want to deal with people on the balcony and no hot water at these prices (or any price).


----------



## Nonsuch

mmmears said:


> Are the "enhancements" going on at the hotel as well as the DVC units?  I just booked a few days at the GCH but don't want to deal with people on the balcony and no hot water at these prices (or any price).


Refurbishment of the entire hotel is ongoing.  Over the last few months, there have been scaffolds in various areas.  There have not been any negative reports about construction, so perhaps some hotel rooms are being left empty.  The guest room interior refurbishment should start soon, which will replace: all furniture, carpet, wallpaper...


----------



## psac

Nonsuch said:


> Refurbishment of the entire hotel is ongoing.  Over the last few months, there have been scaffolds in various areas.  There have not been any negative reports about construction, so perhaps some hotel rooms are being left empty.  The guest room interior refurbishment should start soon, which will replace: all furniture, carpet, wallpaper...



Anyone giving odds on the chances everything will be done by April? 

With Disney construction I know they rarely give real dates, and even if they do (like the October date for the villas), it's often unreliable.

Getting a refurbished room for our April trip sounds great. Being there during the refurb, not as great.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

Does the concierge level call you before your trip? I'm supposed to arrive on Friday, but I haven't gotten a phone call or email from the concierge level.


----------



## Carrie in AZ

Is the DTD Starbucks located between GCH and the turnstiles?


----------



## twodogs

I never have received a call from Concierge prior to our trip, but you can certainly call them and they can help with whatever you need.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Carrie in AZ said:


> Is the DTD Starbucks located between GCH and the turnstiles?



Yes...and they have mobile ordering if you have the app. Place your order in the lobby of the Grand and it usually times out perfect to appear on the counter right when you walk in the door!


----------



## Nonsuch

Carrie in AZ said:


> Is the DTD Starbucks located between GCH and the turnstiles?


Yes and No 
There are now 2 Starbucks in DTD, one near the movie theater and the other between the GCH entrance to DTD and security.


----------



## Carrie in AZ

ParkHopper1 said:


> Yes...and they have mobile ordering if you have the app. Place your order in the lobby of the Grand and it usually times out perfect to appear on the counter right when you walk in the door!





Nonsuch said:


> Yes and No
> There are now 2 Starbucks in DTD, one near the movie theater and the other between the GCH entrance to DTD and security.



Many thanks!  We are excited excited excited about our upcoming trip! When we were there in 2012, the Starbucks in the parks had just recently opened, but I do not remember SB in DTD at all!!


----------



## BriannaRuth

When we stayed at the GCH two years ago, there was construction going on; one of the wings was being refurbished and Napa Rose was closed.  While we could see the construction going on when we looked out our window to one side (we had a DCA view), the construction really never bothered us.  Other than NR being closed!  The wing being refurbished was closed and we didn't have any major issue with construction noise.  

A closed balcony would have been upsetting, though!  You shouldn't have to deal with that.


----------



## BklynGirl

I am almost 60 days out for my check-in to GCH (DVC).  We rented points for a Studio from one of the DVC Rental services.  I noticed that you cannot do online check-in for GCH so I'm wondering how I can make a room request.  We really want to request a high floor facing Paradise Pier - and I'm sure that gets requested a lot, so I'd rather not wait till the day we check-in.  Are we allowed, as point renters, to contact Member Services about the reservation - either over the phone or through email?  Or can we email the hotel directly?  Can the DVC Rental service do it for us?  Or are we out of luck and will just have to hope for the best at check-in day?  Thanks!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

BklynGirl said:


> ...Are we allowed, as point renters, to contact Member Services about the reservation - either over the phone or through email?  Or can we email the hotel directly?  Can the DVC Rental service do it for us?...


The DVC owner must contact DVC Member Services with requests.  You rental service might be able to forward your request to the owner, who would then make the request.

Studio 6504 has one of the best views in the resort 

More information in the VGC Superthread


----------



## chrisaman

Make sure to request the room by room number in order from most important to least important. Every time I have requested something like highest floor possible or theme park view, I have gotten the opposite. The only times I have gotten close to what I wanted was when asking for specific rooms.


----------



## closetmickey

I have standard view booked.  I would like to request a room with 2 queens + daybed.  Second, to be near the DCA entrance.  Does this type of room/location exist?  I know there are some daybed rooms facing the valet area....


----------



## waltonmkb

BklynGirl said:


> I am almost 60 days out for my check-in to GCH (DVC).  We rented points for a Studio from one of the DVC Rental services.  I noticed that you cannot do online check-in for GCH so I'm wondering how I can make a room request.  We really want to request a high floor facing Paradise Pier - and I'm sure that gets requested a lot, so I'd rather not wait till the day we check-in.  Are we allowed, as point renters, to contact Member Services about the reservation - either over the phone or through email?  Or can we email the hotel directly?  Can the DVC Rental service do it for us?  Or are we out of luck and will just have to hope for the best at check-in day?  Thanks!!!



I rented points from David's and I sent a room request to them and they contacted the owner.  I got a confirmation back from David's saying the owner noted my requests on the reservation.


----------



## gottalovepluto

closetmickey said:


> I have standard view booked.  I would like to request a room with 2 queens + daybed.  Second, to be near the DCA entrance.  Does this type of room/location exist?  I know there are some daybed rooms facing the valet area....


Every time we've had 2 queens + daybed rooms they've been standard view and overlooked the valet. You should now there are a very limited number of rooms with that setup at GCH.


----------



## closetmickey

gottalovepluto said:


> Every time we've had 2 queens + daybed rooms they've been standard view and overlooked the valet. You should now there are a very limited number of rooms with that setup at GCH.


Thank you! I just looked at my confirmation and I requested day bed or space for roll away. I just called to add that location request and he said that I would have to upgrade my view to add that location request. So maybe my inclusion of "roll away" opens up some more room options but I was disappointed he wouldn't even let me add the request. Oh well....


----------



## chrisaman

I think all the rooms near the theme park enterance are either pool view or theme park view. I guess some downtown Disney rooms would be close also.


----------



## psac

closetmickey said:


> Thank you! I just looked at my confirmation and I requested day bed or space for roll away. I just called to add that location request and he said that I would have to upgrade my view to add that location request. So maybe my inclusion of "roll away" opens up some more room options but I was disappointed he wouldn't even let me add the request. Oh well....



In some ways I think it's better to set expectations earlier than to get there and be disappointed that your request (which can't be met) wasn't met. Better to be disappointed now!


----------



## closetmickey

psac said:


> In some ways I think it's better to set expectations earlier than to get there and be disappointed that your request (which can't be met) wasn't met. Better to be disappointed now!


I'm just excited to be splurging to be going back there!


----------



## Nonsuch

closetmickey said:


> I have standard view booked.  I would like to request a room with 2 queens + daybed.  Second, to be near the DCA entrance.  Does this type of room/location exist?  I know there are some daybed rooms facing the valet area....


The 39 daybed rooms are all at the front of the hotel. Search this thread for "daybed" for a map.


----------



## lwanthony

We are about 60 days out form our first stay in a one bedroom DVC unit! Can  not wait!!!!!!!

-Lane


----------



## psac

closetmickey said:


> I'm just excited to be splurging to be going back there!


I hear you!!


----------



## Angie1437

I have booked a Theme park view room, what room numbers are the best with this view? The higher up the better I'm assuming?


----------



## Carrie in AZ

lwanthony said:


> We are about 60 days out form our first stay in a one bedroom DVC unit! Can  not wait!!!!!!!
> 
> -Lane



I am sooooooo excited for you!!!  We have been blessed to stay in a one bedroom at BCV and Aulani and to say I LOVE them would be a vast understatement!!  I would love to stay in one at VGC and am happy for you!! Have an ahmaaazing trip!!!


----------



## kaitmaree

Does anyone have any experience with the Mandara spa? Do you have to be a guest to visit?


----------



## rentayenta

kaitmaree said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Mandara spa? Do you have to be a guest to visit?




You don't have to be a guest of the resort to visit the spa.


----------



## closetmickey

Does anyone know if the recreation/activities is posted anywhere? Have searched and searched with no luck. Thank you!


----------



## BriannaRuth

kaitmaree said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Mandara spa? Do you have to be a guest to visit?



Never been, but that was because I read such bad reviews on it on Yelp that I decided against it.


----------



## kaitmaree

Oh goodness! Thank you for the warning.

ETA: I keep trying to quote and failing. *Sorry*.


----------



## BunnieGene

I've been several times and like it. We started visiting DL before the spa was there, so I was thrilled when it was added. It's very small, but I love the Elemis products used for facials. The mani pedi area is nice too.


----------



## franandaj

kaitmaree said:


> Oh goodness! Thank you for the warning.
> 
> ETA: I keep trying to quote and failing. *Sorry*.



I am a local and sometimes use the TravelZoo vouchers that they offer. I've always been happy with my services at the spa. It's pricey compared to what I can get a few blocks from my house.  When I think about a day starting with lunch at DTD and then an afternoon at the spa, it's a nice break from day to day life and I've always had great therapists.  I think a lot of people who review places online have unrealistic expectations and therefore give decent places awful reviews if it wasn't the best "over the top" experience ever.


----------



## rentayenta

We tried the spa on our trip before last. The facility was beautiful but the massage itself was no better than one from Massage Envy.  The amenities were fun though.


----------



## Nonsuch

Angie1437 said:


> I have booked a Theme park view room, what room numbers are the best with this view? The higher up the better I'm assuming?


I hope you were able to book a Theme Park View, since online the Premium View is described as "Views of Pool or Theme Park" 

There is no official map of view types, but Theme Park view are likely the rooms shown in Green and Yellow on the upper floors (lower floors are likely not Premium view).  Rooms shown in Green will have a nice view of Grizzly Peak.  Rooms shown in Yellow will have a view of Paradise Pier, but Goofy's Sky School is very close to these rooms 

Request a "Theme Park View room near the Elevators adjacent to Napa Rose"  (the red circle)


----------



## Alice's Yaya

We check in 10/22 - 9 days!!

I booked the standard view. I don't really care if we get a daybed or not but what I don't want is one queen/king and bunk beds. It's my daughter, son in law, 3 year old granddaughter and myself. Obviously my granddaughter wouldn't be able to sleep on the top bunk so that puts me up there.  Any room request I should make?. I don't particularly care about the view either which is why I book the standard room.


----------



## Nonsuch

Alice's Yaya said:


> I booked the standard view. I don't really care if we get a daybed or not but what I don't want is one queen/king and bunk beds. It's my daughter, son in law, 3 year old granddaughter and myself...


You might still want to request a daybed room, since gives 2 queen beds for adults and daybed for granddaughter -- these are all Standard View.

There will be no problem getting a room with 2 queen beds, these are by far the most common type.  No official numbers, but perhaps 700 out of 1000 rooms.


----------



## crazycatlady

Does anyone know where they are currently doing the outside renovation work? The last I heard, it was around the new wing, by the DVC villas. I am going to call this weekend to confirm my requests and I think I will ask for high floor, king bed, away from construction work. Can I still ask to be close to the Napa Rose elevators or would that put me by the construction?


----------



## Alice's Yaya

Nonsuch said:


> You might still want to request a daybed room, since gives 2 queen beds for adults and daybed for granddaughter -- these are all Standard View.
> 
> There will be no problem getting a room with 2 queen beds, these are by far the most common type.  No official numbers, but perhaps 700 out of 1000 rooms.





Nonsuch said:


> You might still want to request a daybed room, since gives 2 queen beds for adults and daybed for granddaughter -- these are all Standard View.
> 
> There will be no problem getting a room with 2 queen beds, these are by far the most common type.  No official numbers, but perhaps 700 out of 1000 rooms.





Thanks for putting my mind at ease. We had already planned on her sleeping with me but a bed of her would be good too.

I read they have bed rails available on a first come basis. Any idea if these would work on the daybed?


----------



## Nonsuch

Alice's Yaya said:


> ...I read they have bed rails available on a first come basis. Any idea if these would work on the daybed?


I don't know about availability or compatibility of bed rails, but have seen photos of the daybed turned around with the open side against the wall (the side "arms" are height of the back).


----------



## Alice's Yaya

Nonsuch said:


> I don't know about availability or compatibility of bed rails, but have seen photos of the daybed turned around with the open side against the wall (the side "arms" are height of the back).





Great idea. Thanks for sharing. I wouldn't have thought of that.


----------



## closetmickey

crazycatlady said:


> Does anyone know where they are currently doing the outside renovation work? The last I heard, it was around the new wing, by the DVC villas. I am going to call this weekend to confirm my requests and I think I will ask for high floor, king bed, away from construction work. Can I still ask to be close to the Napa Rose elevators or would that put me by the construction?


The DVC units are in a different area from the Napa Rose elevator. So you should be fine.


----------



## Nonsuch

crazycatlady said:


> Does anyone know where they are currently doing the outside renovation work? The last I heard, it was around the new wing, by the DVC villas. I am going to call this weekend to confirm my requests and I think I will ask for high floor, king bed, away from construction work. Can I still ask to be close to the Napa Rose elevators or would that put me by the construction?


The scaffolds were still around VGC in early October.  The Taxi loop in the front drive was also blocked off, so perhaps scaffolds will be going up in that area.  There were scaffolds a couple months ago in front of Storytellers (build on the large overhang over the ground floor walkway), and also on the east side of the lobby -- so those areas might be completed.  Interior renovations have still not started.

Close to the Elevators adjacent to Napa Rose is still a good request 

Now that DISBoards supports larger file sizes, I'll try to upload a few room views:
Room 5333 has a King bed
 
Room 5343 (not sure of bed type)
 
Room 5343 Panorama (makes it seem like a corner )


----------



## crazycatlady

Thanks closetmickey and Nonsuch! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## marivigi

BriannaRuth said:


> Never been, but that was because I read such bad reviews on it on Yelp that I decided against it.


 
oh wow!

Good to know, was planning on going one day!


----------



## marivigi

ParkHopper1 said:


> Yes...and they have mobile ordering if you have the app. Place your order in the lobby of the Grand and it usually times out perfect to appear on the counter right when you walk in the door!



Excellent!!!!

Starbucks is a must for me to wake up and handle a full park day!


----------



## Bud Ice

The holidays always make DGC worth it.  Christmas especially.  
80% of DGC can be enjoyed by the public.


----------



## marivigi

Bud Ice said:


> The holidays always make DGC worth it.  Christmas especially.
> 80% of DGC can be enjoyed by the public.



Really looking to seeing the resort decorations Xmas week.

Do you know of any special activities during the holiday season at DGC?


----------



## lorijohnhill

Would someone please tell me about the air mattresses they have available? (any pictures of one????) I am a very large woman and I now have a very painful arm/shoulder injury (with a min. 6-week recovery period). I have to use a lot of pillows to be sure I don't roll to the right side, as my shoulder and arm cannot have any weight on it. We are arriving on Tuesday and staying in a DVC studio room. Do you think the air mattress will work for me, or should I book a separate room (yikes!)?? It's only two nights, but I don't want to make the injury worse or be in so much pain that I can't enjoy the trip.


----------



## Bud Ice

marivigi said:


> Really looking to seeing the resort decorations Xmas week.
> 
> Do you know of any special activities during the holiday season at DGC?


Carrollers, Xmas treat area,  Santa Claus

Huge tree with presents in the Main Hall

Giant Gingerbread House


----------



## marivigi

Bud Ice said:


> Carrollers, Xmas treat area,  Santa Claus
> 
> Huge tree with presents in the Main Hall
> 
> Giant Gingerbread House



Thank you!

Sounds like a nice experience!


----------



## chrisaman

The carrollers are my fav


----------



## kailuagirl

We just returned from 7 nights.  We booked a standard room and asked to be near the Napa Rose elevators or the Grand Hall.  We couldn't have gotten a farther room.  The very last room  at the end of the hallway past the villas.  It was a crazy, crazy long walk.  So bummed.  To top it off, the elevator on that end was down the whole time, except the morning we were checking out.  We couldn't take the stairway to the outside as it was blocked for construction.    But to top it off was the construction right outside our window at 3:30 am in the morning.  A cement truck was there, lots of works, laying and pouring and scraping cement and the workers communicated via whistling.  I guess that is supposed to be less noisy then voices.  It was so loud.  I am a sound sleeper and can sleep through anything but that was too much.  I watched them for awhile, unbelieving what was going on right outside our room in the middle of the night, tried to go back to sleep, couldn't so went downstairs to talk to the front desk.  I was very nice and polite and asked if they knew if this construction was going to be going on every night of our stay and if I needed to get ear plugs because it was so incredibly loud in our room.  They didn't care.  Gave me the response of we have no control of when they do construction yada yada.  I tried to show them the video I made but they didn't want to watch it.  I told them it is impossible to sleep and they just kinda looked at me like whatever, not our problem.  Not what I expected from Disney Cast Members, that's for sure.   So I went back to our room, I could hear the cement truck in the hallway outside our room.  I videoed that also.   family trying to sleep, we just got in the night before from Hawaii so a couple hour time difference.  So bummed.  Watched some more and then see them looking at me.

I understand they have to do construction, my husband is in construction, but there is a thing called quiet hours.  During the day when people are out and about they aren't making that noise.  Only when people are sleeping and can't see the construction going on.  

Such a bummer.  We've stayed at the GCH many times and this was by far the worst yet.  Even worst than last year with the water shut down and 2 fire evacuations.


----------



## Angrose

kailuagirl said:


> We just returned from 7 nights.  We booked a standard room and asked to be near the Napa Rose elevators or the Grand Hall.  We couldn't have gotten a farther room.  The very last room  at the end of the hallway past the villas.  It was a crazy, crazy long walk.  So bummed.  To top it off, the elevator on that end was down the whole time, except the morning we were checking out.  We couldn't take the stairway to the outside as it was blocked for construction.    But to top it off was the construction right outside our window at 3:30 am in the morning.  A cement truck was there, lots of works, laying and pouring and scraping cement and the workers communicated via whistling.  I guess that is supposed to be less noisy then voices.  It was so loud.  I am a sound sleeper and can sleep through anything but that was too much.  I watched them for awhile, unbelieving what was going on right outside our room in the middle of the night, tried to go back to sleep, couldn't so went downstairs to talk to the front desk.  I was very nice and polite and asked if they knew if this construction was going to be going on every night of our stay and if I needed to get ear plugs because it was so incredibly loud in our room.  They didn't care.  Gave me the response of we have no control of when they do construction yada yada.  I tried to show them the video I made but they didn't want to watch it.  I told them it is impossible to sleep and they just kinda looked at me like whatever, not our problem.  Not what I expected from Disney Cast Members, that's for sure.   So I went back to our room, I could hear the cement truck in the hallway outside our room.  I videoed that also.   family trying to sleep, we just got in the night before from Hawaii so a couple hour time difference.  So bummed.  Watched some more and then see them looking at me.
> 
> I understand they have to do construction, my husband is in construction, but there is a thing called quiet hours.  During the day when people are out and about they aren't making that noise.  Only when people are sleeping and can't see the construction going on.
> 
> Such a bummer.  We've stayed at the GCH many times and this was by far the worst yet.  Even worst than last year with the water shut down and 2 fire evacuations.


Oh, I am so sorry you had to deal with that! Sounds really horrible. I would have been fuming because I am a very light sleeper! I hope that you write a letter to Disney and the hotel manager. They should never have put you in that room with the construction right outside your window. The front counter CMs may not know the construction schedule, but the hotel manager must have known something and should have blocked those rooms. They owe you some compensation for sure!


----------



## Nonsuch

kailuagirl said:


> ...to top it off was the construction right outside our window at 3:30 am in the morning...


Sorry you had such a bad GCH experience.  What was your room number?
Please post your construction videos, and include the time.

You might want to complain on the Disney website (or whatever method).
GCH management needs to restrict construction times, or take rooms out of service.  Not long after the VGC first opened (late 2009), construction started on the Little Mermaid attraction.  There were complaints of jackhammers all night long.  This must have prompted a change, since when I visited the construction noise stopped at 11PM.


----------



## Miggee

kailuagirl said:


> We just returned from 7 nights.  We booked a standard room and asked to be near the Napa Rose elevators or the Grand Hall.  We couldn't have gotten a farther room.  The very last room  at the end of the hallway past the villas.  It was a crazy, crazy long walk.  So bummed.  To top it off, the elevator on that end was down the whole time, except the morning we were checking out.  We couldn't take the stairway to the outside as it was blocked for construction.    But to top it off was the construction right outside our window at 3:30 am in the morning.  A cement truck was there, lots of works, laying and pouring and scraping cement and the workers communicated via whistling.  I guess that is supposed to be less noisy then voices.  It was so loud.  I am a sound sleeper and can sleep through anything but that was too much.  I watched them for awhile, unbelieving what was going on right outside our room in the middle of the night, tried to go back to sleep, couldn't so went downstairs to talk to the front desk.  I was very nice and polite and asked if they knew if this construction was going to be going on every night of our stay and if I needed to get ear plugs because it was so incredibly loud in our room.  They didn't care.  Gave me the response of we have no control of when they do construction yada yada.  I tried to show them the video I made but they didn't want to watch it.  I told them it is impossible to sleep and they just kinda looked at me like whatever, not our problem.  Not what I expected from Disney Cast Members, that's for sure.   So I went back to our room, I could hear the cement truck in the hallway outside our room.  I videoed that also.   family trying to sleep, we just got in the night before from Hawaii so a couple hour time difference.  So bummed.  Watched some more and then see them looking at me.
> 
> I understand they have to do construction, my husband is in construction, but there is a thing called quiet hours.  During the day when people are out and about they aren't making that noise.  Only when people are sleeping and can't see the construction going on.
> 
> Such a bummer.  We've stayed at the GCH many times and this was by far the worst yet.  Even worst than last year with the water shut down and 2 fire evacuations.



is the water shut down recently? I stayed there this Feb and they had water shut down, which means we cant flush the toilet or wash our hands, this was never communicated to use when we booked the room, we were very disappointed.  we are planning on heading back thanksgiving week and hope the water issue is taken cared of.


----------



## Miggee

Miggee said:


> is the water shut down recently? I stayed there this Feb and they had water shut down, which means we cant flush the toilet or wash our hands, this was never communicated to use when we booked the room, we were very disappointed.  we are planning on heading back thanksgiving week and hope the water issue is taken cared of.



to clarify, the water shut down was during the night,, (but come on, most of us are at the parks during the day anyways)


----------



## kailuagirl

no, sorry for the confusion, no water shut downs recently, I haven't heard of any for awhile.  It was Oct 2015 for our water shut down time.  They were always at night and they provided notice in our room and bottled water.

There is a lot of construction going on around the GCH, especially in the front entrance/valet area and the villa wings.  They are also painting the buildings, putting new carpet in the hallways and rooms and it looks amazing.  Love it so much better than the old carpet. and they are changing out furniture.  I took pictures of it all, just gotta find them and I will post.


----------



## Chiomaca

kailuagirl said:


> We just returned from 7 nights.  We booked a standard room and asked to be near the Napa Rose elevators or the Grand Hall.  We couldn't have gotten a farther room.  The very last room  at the end of the hallway past the villas.  It was a crazy, crazy long walk.  So bummed.  To top it off, the elevator on that end was down the whole time, except the morning we were checking out.  We couldn't take the stairway to the outside as it was blocked for construction.    But to top it off was the construction right outside our window at 3:30 am in the morning.  A cement truck was there, lots of works, laying and pouring and scraping cement and the workers communicated via whistling.  I guess that is supposed to be less noisy then voices.  It was so loud.  I am a sound sleeper and can sleep through anything but that was too much.  I watched them for awhile, unbelieving what was going on right outside our room in the middle of the night, tried to go back to sleep, couldn't so went downstairs to talk to the front desk.  I was very nice and polite and asked if they knew if this construction was going to be going on every night of our stay and if I needed to get ear plugs because it was so incredibly loud in our room.  They didn't care.  Gave me the response of we have no control of when they do construction yada yada.  I tried to show them the video I made but they didn't want to watch it.  I told them it is impossible to sleep and they just kinda looked at me like whatever, not our problem.  Not what I expected from Disney Cast Members, that's for sure.   So I went back to our room, I could hear the cement truck in the hallway outside our room.  I videoed that also.   family trying to sleep, we just got in the night before from Hawaii so a couple hour time difference.  So bummed.  Watched some more and then see them looking at me.
> 
> I understand they have to do construction, my husband is in construction, but there is a thing called quiet hours.  During the day when people are out and about they aren't making that noise.  Only when people are sleeping and can't see the construction going on.
> 
> Such a bummer.  We've stayed at the GCH many times and this was by far the worst yet.  Even worst than last year with the water shut down and 2 fire evacuations.


Wow.That worries me a little since we're staying in the Villas in a few weeks. Sorry to hear you had such a poor experience. It's definitely worth a formal complaint, I'd think.


----------



## Nonsuch

kailuagirl said:


> ...There is a lot of construction going on around the GCH, especially in the front entrance/valet area and the villa wings.  They are also painting the buildings, putting new carpet in the hallways and rooms and it looks amazing.  Love it so much better than the old carpet. and they are changing out furniture.  I took pictures of it all, just gotta find them and I will post.


That is the first report that interior work has started 
Look forward to seeing your pictures


----------



## mmmears

I feel so badly for those of you who are paying $$$ for rooms with construction noise or no water.  I would definitely write and complain.  It's unacceptable.


----------



## Miggee

mmmears said:


> I feel so badly for those of you who are paying $$$ for rooms with construction noise or no water.  I would definitely write and complain.  It's unacceptable.



i did write and complain, I have not heard from Disney or the hotel at all!  oh well.


----------



## poseys

Does anyone have a map or can tell me where rooms with a king bed and pull out sofa are- particularly with standard views? We will be staying there with Dapper Day rates and I'm sort of curious. I'd like to be somewhat conveniently located but with those rates, I'll definitely take what I can get!


----------



## Miggee

just got this from a CM, incase you are looking to book around the constructions.  they said it will stop around the busy season. 

Hotel construction/refurbishments will begin Sept 11, 2016 and continue through 2017, with breaks in work during the holiday and spring seasons. September - October 2016, the Disney Vacation Club room renovations will begin with minimal impact to hotel guests. Work to enhance the pool and guest rooms will begin in January 2017. In late April/early May, the concierge lounge will undergo refurbishment and in summer 2017 the lobby spaces will be refurbished.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Thanks for the info @Miggee !

Has GCH been refurbished before? If so does anyone know where they relocated the concierge lounge to while they worked in there?


----------



## Nonsuch

poseys said:


> Does anyone have a map or can tell me where rooms with a king bed and pull out sofa are- particularly with standard views?...


No official maps of bed types (or views) have been released.


gottalovepluto said:


> ...Has GCH been refurbished before? If so does anyone know where they relocated the concierge lounge to while they worked in there?


This is the first "full" refurbishment.  Some furniture (along with CRT to flat-screen upgrade) has been replaced, but most of the interior is original (from 2001).   I'm also curious about a temporary lounge location, perhaps on the 3rd floor (above registration) -- there is large area overlooking the lobby.

It's surprising the amount of work being done on the VGC wing, since it was only built in 2009.


----------



## Chiomaca

kaitmaree said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Mandara spa? Do you have to be a guest to visit?



I use them pretty much every visit, for a deep tissue massage. I've always had a good experience and my mom has done both massages and pedicures. It's not cheap, but I've found the massages to be good - I like a very firm touch and I like that I can have a serious massage AND the frills that add to the price of a "spa" experience.


----------



## calilou

kailuagirl said:


> We just returned from 7 nights.  We booked a standard room and asked to be near the Napa Rose elevators or the Grand Hall.  We couldn't have gotten a farther room.  The very last room  at the end of the hallway past the villas.  It was a crazy, crazy long walk.  So bummed.  To top it off, the elevator on that end was down the whole time, except the morning we were checking out.  We couldn't take the stairway to the outside as it was blocked for construction.    But to top it off was the construction right outside our window at 3:30 am in the morning.  A cement truck was there, lots of works, laying and pouring and scraping cement and the workers communicated via whistling.  I guess that is supposed to be less noisy then voices.  It was so loud.  I am a sound sleeper and can sleep through anything but that was too much.  I watched them for awhile, unbelieving what was going on right outside our room in the middle of the night, tried to go back to sleep, couldn't so went downstairs to talk to the front desk.  I was very nice and polite and asked if they knew if this construction was going to be going on every night of our stay and if I needed to get ear plugs because it was so incredibly loud in our room.  They didn't care.  Gave me the response of we have no control of when they do construction yada yada.  I tried to show them the video I made but they didn't want to watch it.  I told them it is impossible to sleep and they just kinda looked at me like whatever, not our problem.  Not what I expected from Disney Cast Members, that's for sure.   So I went back to our room, I could hear the cement truck in the hallway outside our room.  I videoed that also.   family trying to sleep, we just got in the night before from Hawaii so a couple hour time difference.  So bummed.  Watched some more and then see them looking at me.
> 
> I understand they have to do construction, my husband is in construction, but there is a thing called quiet hours.  During the day when people are out and about they aren't making that noise.  Only when people are sleeping and can't see the construction going on.
> 
> Such a bummer.  We've stayed at the GCH many times and this was by far the worst yet.  Even worst than last year with the water shut down and 2 fire evacuations.



Oh my, I would have been so mad! You have the patience of a saint for remaining calm at the front desk. The CMs' lack of concern and offer to resolve is unacceptable at the GCH considering the cost of the rooms. Construction in the middle of the night in a hotel is absolutely not okay. They should not be able to get away with that. I would be on the phone with guest services and emailing daily until I was offered appropriate compensation for a future visit or a credit or something. Did the noise go on all 7 nights? If you don't have luck with guest services, feel free to private message. I have contact info for someone with authority in that area that I will share with you. I had a major issue at the DLH a couple years ago that a higher up had to help resolve.


----------



## Nonsuch

calilou said:


> Oh my, I would have been so mad! You have the patience of a saint for remaining calm at the front desk. The CMs' lack of concern and offer to resolve is unacceptable at the GCH considering the cost of the rooms. Construction in the middle of the night in a hotel is absolutely not okay. They should not be able to get away with that. I would be on the phone with guest services and emailing daily until I was offered appropriate compensation for a future visit or a credit or something. Did the noise go on all 7 nights? If you don't have luck with guest services, feel free to private message. I have contact info for someone with authority in that area that I will share with you. I had a major issue at the DLH a couple years ago that a higher up had to help resolve.


A recent thread about PPH has a post that might apply here:


Darkbeer1 said:


> ...The Cm's are trained to avoid referring guests to Management, and get higher reviews if they do.  A typical issue, a guest at a front desk, the CM says, let me go back and talk to my boss/manager (most guests don't understand lead). What that really means is break time, and they go backstage and wait a couple of minutes,usually chatting with others, then goes back and gives the pat answer, basically "It was a request, and we have no available options available", or whatever matches the script to the complainant.  Of course, they will hand you clean towels, maybe an extra pillow, etc...


It's disappointing that some CMs at DLR hotels are rewarded for essentially ignoring guest complaints.  There might also be some amount of "tiered" service.  Most guests take issues to the front desk (main registration), while Club Level guests contact the concierge on the 6th floor (and there is also a VIP Guest Services group).


----------



## calilou

Nonsuch said:


> A recent thread about PPH has a post that might apply here:
> 
> It's disappointing that some CMs at DLR hotels are rewarded for essentially ignoring guest complaints.  There might also be some amount of "tiered" service.  Most guests take issues to the front desk (main registration), while Club Level guests contact the concierge on the 6th floor (and there is also a VIP Guest Services group).



Yes I saw that post the other day. Confirmation for how I handle things when there is a major issue. As uncomfortable as it is, I will not back down until I speak with a manager and receive a satisfactory resolution when the situation warrants it.


----------



## Carrie in AZ

calilou said:


> Yes I saw that post the other day. Confirmation for how I handle things when there is a major issue. As uncomfortable as it is, I will not back down until I speak with a manager and receive a satisfactory resolution when the situation warrants it.



This is how I roll also.


----------



## cinder-ellah

calilou said:


> Yes I saw that post the other day. Confirmation for how I handle things when there is a major issue. As uncomfortable as it is, I will not back down until I speak with a manager and receive a satisfactory resolution when the situation warrants it.



Do you have any information as to who to contact / talk to if some help is needed during a stay at one of the DL Resort Hotel ?
I was basically told to email Disney and they would get back to me.  But if you're actually at one of the hotels, sending an email doesn't help while you are there. Suggestions as what to do at the time of a situation at the resort about a room and all you get is "not_hing we can do"_  ......


----------



## calilou

cinder-ellah said:


> Do you have any information as to who to contact / talk to if some help is needed during a stay at one of the DL Resort Hotel ?
> I was basically told to email Disney and they would get back to me.  But if you're actually at one of the hotels, sending an email doesn't help while you are there. Suggestions as what to do at the time of a situation at the resort about a room and all you get is "not_hing we can do"_  ......



The way I would handle a situation that required immediate attention is to politely refuse to leave the Guest Services desk until I am able to speak to a manager/lead. I would remain calm and polite, but very direct. I would be a broken record if needed, continuing to repeat my request to speak to a lead. I would acknowledge that I understand that Cast Members are instructed to avoid getting a lead involved at all costs and I apologize for needing to go above their authority but that I am not satisfied and require further attention. I would not leave the counter. Above and beyond this, I have had success with being called within hours of emailing Guest Services so you should still try that while onsite. 

I do not feel right about giving out the contact info I have unless I know it's in reference to a specific incident like the one mentioned on the previous page. If you'd like to private message me we can discuss.


----------



## cinder-ellah

calilou said:


> The way I would handle a situation that required immediate attention is to politely refuse to leave the Guest Services desk until I am able to speak to a manager/lead. I would remain calm and polite, but very direct. I would be a broken record if needed, continuing to repeat my request to speak to a lead. I would acknowledge that I understand that Cast Members are instructed to avoid getting a lead involved at all costs and I apologize for needing to go above their authority but that I am not satisfied and require further attention. I would not leave the counter. Above and beyond this, I have had success with being called within hours of emailing Guest Services so you should still try that while onsite.
> 
> I do not feel right about giving out the contact info I have unless I know it's in reference to a specific incident like the one mentioned on the previous page. If you'd like to private message me we can discuss.


 Thank you .............


----------



## Jazzylolo

We are checking into a 2-bedroom suite in a week. What is the likelihood of getting a theme park view room? Should I send in a request for a upper flower, theme park view? Is there a better request to make that will more likely get us a theme park view?


----------



## Nonsuch

Jazzylolo said:


> We are checking into a 2-bedroom suite in a week. What is the likelihood of getting a theme park view room? Should I send in a request for a upper flower, theme park view? Is there a better request to make that will more likely get us a theme park view?


There is no complete map of suite locations (and so no exact way to estimate how many are Park View), but your chances for a Park View are about 1 in 4.  The map (below) shows some suite locations, but as a composite of all floors some details are omitted (many areas do not have a 6th floor, or guest rooms on the 2nd floor).  2-bedroom suites are generally 1-bedroom suites connected to a regular room.

Some room comments (order is my preference):

6412 (1 bedroom suite, based on prior posts):  6th floor is very nice if you have upgraded to Concierge (a good value for suites). Partial fireworks view.

5329/4329/3329/5331/4331/3331:  Park View with convenient access to elevators.
5452/4452/3452:  Park View and fireworks view.  Long walk.
3359/2359:  Parial Park View, low floors and obstructed by trees.
5014/4014/3014/2014/5312/4312/3312/5318/4318/3318/3360/2360:  Pool View.  Partial (distant) view of the park from floors 5 and 4.
5169/4169/3169/5451/4451/3451:  DTD View.  Good view of fireworks.  Long Walk.  Noisy.

5168/4168/3168:  Courtyard view.  Long Walk.  Avoid.
It is a good idea make your request in advance:  Park View on a high floor
When checking in, your room number is printed on the form you sign (although the CM will not point it out to you).  If you are not happy with the room, try to have is changed immediately.

Good luck with your view.  Report back with your room number and pictures of your view.


----------



## lwanthony

Nonsuch is the GCH whisperer. Always such good info. I'll be checking in the 27th to a DVC one bedroom for the first time this month! Can't wait!


----------



## misskari

Does anyone know if construction is only in certain areas of the hotel?  Has anyone had luck requesting rooms far from the construction area.  We'll be staying the weekend before thanksgiving if that helps for construction timeline.


----------



## Nonsuch

lwanthony said:


> Nonsuch is the GCH whisperer. Always such good info. I'll be checking in the 27th to a DVC one bedroom for the first time this month! Can't wait!


Thanks for the compliment, and Welcome Home 
I hope you receive your requested view


----------



## crazycatlady

misskari said:


> Does anyone know if construction is only in certain areas of the hotel?  Has anyone had luck requesting rooms far from the construction area.  We'll be staying the weekend before thanksgiving if that helps for construction timeline.


We just checked out after a week-long stay. I had a standard room booked and requested high floor away from construction and never saw any construction our entire trip. We got room 5256 and it was amazing!  We were overlooking Goofy's Sky School and the Fun Wheel and could see Cars Land in the distance.  We spent a lot of time on our balcony enjoying the view. The best part was that we could watch WOC from our balcony. We couldn't see it straight on so couldn't see the pictures on the water,  but it was great watching the lights and the water jets.  We even got treated to almost nightly testing of the holiday WOC show. I loved everything about the GCH and it was truly one of the highlights of our trip! Our room didn't look worn. We were down some long hallways,  but it was fine because our area was really quiet.  I will try to post pictures in a few days.


----------



## Nonsuch

crazycatlady said:


> We just checked out after a week-long stay. I had a standard room booked and requested high floor away from construction and never saw any construction our entire trip. We got room 5256 and it was amazing!  We were overlooking Goofy's Sky School and the Fun Wheel and could see Cars Land in the distance.  We spent a lot of time on our balcony enjoying the view. The best part was that we could watch WOC from our balcony. We couldn't see it straight on so couldn't see the pictures on the water,  but it was great watching the lights and the water jets.  We even got treated to almost nightly testing of the holiday WOC show. I loved everything about the GCH and it was truly one of the highlights of our trip! Our room didn't look worn. We were down some long hallways,  but it was fine because our area was really quiet.  I will try to post pictures in a few days.


Your room was part of the VGC expansion, completed in late 2009.  These rooms should be in better condition that other areas of GCH, which opened in 2001.


----------



## Nonsuch

Some details of the remodel are on display near the lobby.

Concept drawing shows a Daybed where the table/desk is currently.


----------



## misskari

Nonsuch said:


> Your room was part of the VGC expansion, completed in late 2009.  These rooms should be in better condition that other areas of GCH, which opened in 2001.



Is the 2009 expansion area called something specific?  I just want to be sure I'm asking for the correct area.  Thanks so much for this info!


----------



## ParkHopper1

Nonsuch said:


> Some details of the remodel are on display near the lobby.
> 
> Concept drawing shows a Daybed where the table/desk is currently.



Yuk...I know the two biggest complaints of the GCH are that the rooms are small and dark, but as someone who frequents the GCH and stays in other hotels all over the counrty literally weekely the GCH rooms are one of the most comforable rooms I get to stay in. Not at all liking the new look.


----------



## waltonmkb

Are the DVC villas also getting a make over?


----------



## closetmickey

Nonsuch said:


> Some details of the remodel are on display near the lobby.
> 
> Concept drawing shows a Daybed where the table/desk is currently.
> View attachment 205268


Not sure about using the tree wallpaper/mural for a deluxe resort, but the rest looks nice.


----------



## Syndrome

Well, not the greatest news for anyone who has an upcoming stay at the Grand in early 2017 ...........

We have our first ever trip to DL coming up in January 2017 . Was able to get a whole week at GCV in a 1 bedroom villa using our DVC points !
Just got the dreaded "letter" today ..............

"Beginning January 3rd 2017 .......... the Fountain pool , Mariposa pool and the Redwood pool will *ALL* be closed until spring of 2017 . Including whirlpool spas , childrens pools, and cabanas will all be closed . Guests will be welcome to use any of the other Disneyland Resort Pools . "

WELL THAT'S JUST *GREAT !!!! 
*
I mean its cool that we can visit the Disneyland Hotel pools and all , but really ??? Closing *ALL* the pools at GC for a few months *!!!! WHAT ?!?!?! *
This has to belong in the "WHAT ARE THEY THINKING" folder right !?!?!?!?!

Yea .............this sucks !


----------



## tourguide81

I've read mixed info on this - if we are staying in the villas on points, do we pay for parking at the Grand? We are not owners, but are staying on points not through Disney.


----------



## wanderlust7

We rented points and did not have to pay for self parking.  The self parking lot is across the street (Disneyland Dr.) from VGC.


----------



## tourguide81

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## bellazachmom

Exactly! When staying on points (your own or rented) you DO NOT have to pay to self park. If you choose valet parking, there is a charge 

However, just because you aren't supposed to pay, doesn't mean they won't charge you! So check that checkout statement closely, mistakes do happen. One year we flew in and took the DL Express so no car for us ~ we had a valet parking charge for every night we were there! Last year, we had self parking charges for 2 of our 7 nights. 

The front desk staff took care of things right away as soon as this was brought to their attention, so not a huge deal, but check those statements!


----------



## Jperiod

That VGC self-parking pass is one of my favorite souvenirs from our stay 3 years ago!  I still have it on my dash and it hasn't faded at all.


----------



## Nonsuch

Jperiod said:


> That VGC self-parking pass is one of my favorite souvenirs from our stay 3 years ago!  I still have it on my dash and it hasn't faded at all.


I've never received a parking pass, SELF PARKING is printed on the room key.


----------



## Jperiod

Nonsuch said:


> I've never received a parking pass, SELF PARKING is printed on the room key.


Ours too, but they also printed out a small square with the hotel name, logo, my name, and the dates we were staying to put on the dash (kinda like many hotels do so they know you're a guest at the hotel).  I'm sure most people toss it after their trip, but for whatever reason, I love seeing it every time I get in the van.  I also have a spoon that accidentally came home with us in our bag of sugar.  That's my other favorite "souvenir" from the trip and I use it in my coffee mug, remembering how I sat in front of the living room window each morning drinking coffee, watching the CMs get ready to open the park.


----------



## hjgaus

Jperiod said:


> That VGC self-parking pass is one of my favorite souvenirs from our stay 3 years ago!  I still have it on my dash and it hasn't faded at all.




Interesting you saved yours cuz we usually don't save ours BUT our last stay was my birthday and they actually wrote " Happy Birthday " with my name SO I may save THIS one parking pass!     It's funny how they remembered at the drive up gate but did not remember at check in desk when they asked if I was celebrating an occasion.  

Also just in case anyone may be wondering - If you reserve any of the DLR hotels rooms with DVC points your self parking is FREE as well !


----------



## utahgirl

With the new room renovations, does anyone know if The Grand will keep bunkbeds in some of the room or will all rooms now have the daybed?


----------



## badbrad25

28$ a day to valet. No discount being DVC staying on points.


----------



## Laundress

I do like the look of the new rooms.  Very inviting.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Laundress said:


> I do like the look of the new rooms.  Very inviting.


Indeed. Now, if only the transformation could magically happen overnight instead of over the course of a year...


----------



## Laundress

gottalovepluto said:


> Indeed. Now, if only the transformation could magically happen overnight instead of over the course of a year...


You are so right.  Sadly I don't think there is that much pixie dust to go around.


----------



## tourguide81

Thanks for all of they info! 3 days!


----------



## marivigi

So if you self park when staying on DVC points, there is no cost. This is great info!  Thank you!


----------



## Nonsuch

Going OT, but wanted to share...

I attended a Crafts Fair and stumbled upon Hudson River Inlay.

Purchased this piece called "Craftsman's Bungalow"
The design is similar to many elements found at the Grand Californian.
Note the VGC print reflected in the mirror (need to level that).


Closeup of the inlay:


----------



## lwanthony

That's beautiful Nonsuch!


----------



## goooof1

Oh, WOW !!  What a cool inlay!!!  Great find!!


----------



## closetmickey

Anyone have an email address for a manager at the GCH that I am able to use to share some feedback?  Thank you so much!


----------



## Nonsuch

Some details about the refurbishment was recently posted to:
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/grand-californian-hotel/
 


> *Please Pardon Our Pixie Dust*
> 
> From January 2017 through fall 2017, it is possible that you may see and hear construction as we make improvements to Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa. To minimize any disruptions, activities that may create noise will not start earlier than 9:00 AM.
> 
> Room refurbishments will occur from January 2017 through fall 2017.
> The pools and poolside cabanas will be closed for refurbishment from January 2017 to spring 2017. The pools and waterslides at the Disneyland Hotel and Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel will be available for your enjoyment, and poolside cabanas at Disneyland Hotel will be available for reservations.
> The Great Hall lobby will be refurbished and access will be limited beginning June 2017 through early August 2017. Some Guest rooms will not be available during this time.
> The Craftsman’s Club concierge lounge will be temporarily relocated from early August 2017 through early October 2017.
> 
> To learn more about these refurbishments, please call (714) 956-6425. Guests under age 18 years must have parent or guardian permission to call.



The pool information page has similar details:
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/recreation/grand-californian-hotel/pools-grand-californian-hotel/


> *Please Pardon Our Pixie Dust*
> From January 2017 to spring 2017, the pools and poolside cabanas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will be closed for refurbishment. The pools and waterslides at the Disneyland Hotel and Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel will be available for your enjoyment. Also, reservations for poolside cabanas at Disneyland Hotel will be available.
> 
> In addition, from June 2017 through early August 2017, the Great Hall lobby will be refurbished and access will be limited. Some rooms will not be available during this time.
> 
> It is possible that from January 2017 through fall 2017 you may see and hear construction. To minimize any disruptions, we will not start activities that may create noise until 9:00 AM.
> 
> To learn more about these refurbishments, please call (714) 956-6425. Guests under 18 years of age must have parent or guardian permission to call.


----------



## Laundress

Nunsuch that is lovely.  Beautiful workmanship.


----------



## simnia

Nonsuch said:


> Some details about the refurbishment was recently posted to:
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/grand-californian-hotel/



While I understand that renovations and refurbishments have to happen, I just hate that it will be happening during my husband's first visit to GCH and Disneyland.  :-(   I'm glad that I was able to visit before all this was going on.


----------



## psac

simnia said:


> While I understand that renovations and refurbishments have to happen, I just hate that it will be happening during my husband's first visit to GCH and Disneyland.  :-(   I'm glad that I was able to visit before all this was going on.



I'm with you. We have a trip scheduled for April, and it's my first time to DL at all, and my wife's first time since she was a teenager. We had the GCH scheduled, and moved it to the DLH. It's not worth dealing with the hassle of the construction for our first (and maybe only?) time staying there. Oh well. We'll still visit for Napa Rose dinner on her 40th birthday while we're there!


----------



## simnia

We are there in April as well.     While the lobby will still be intact (from what I've read), all the other construction (and pools being closed) has us thinking about changing hotels.   I've heard wonderful things about Napa Rose.


----------



## mmmears

simnia said:


> We are there in April as well.     While the lobby will still be intact (from what I've read), all the other construction (and pools being closed) has us thinking about changing hotels.   I've heard wonderful things about Napa Rose.



I have to admit we were going to book there for March, but between all the hotel construction and the construction in the park I think we will probably wait until things settle down some.  Sorry it's affecting your trip.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I know at this point nobody can say for sure, but do you think by Fall 2017 means before the Thanksgiving holidays. Trying to decide where we want to stay next year.


----------



## ppony

Does anyone have any links to a map of the villas at the GC? The search I did came up with only one but it was linked to a page that was from 2010 and didn't load. It linked to an iCloud page that wanted log in info. THANK YOU! I know the villas are in one wing near the entrance to DCA, but other than that, I don't know anything. This is our first trip to DLR AND the VGC.


----------



## simnia

mmmears said:


> I have to admit we were going to book there for March, but between all the hotel construction and the construction in the park I think we will probably wait until things settle down some.  Sorry it's affecting your trip.



We'll be okay since we will be at Disney .   I'm not as worried about the park construction.  Every year I go to WDW and there's always some sort of park construction going on.  Just got back a few weeks ago and most of DHS is "closed".  We still managed to have a great time.  I was (am) just bummed that the hotel will be in reno mode during our visit and DH has never stayed there before.


----------



## Syndrome

ppony said:


> Does anyone have any links to a map of the villas at the GC? The search I did came up with only one but it was linked to a page that was from 2010 and didn't load. It linked to an iCloud page that wanted log in info. THANK YOU! I know the villas are in one wing near the entrance to DCA, but other than that, I don't know anything. This is our first trip to DLR AND the VGC.



Here you go ............

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5929585/VGC_color_6.pdf

Thanks goes to Nonsuch for the maps !


----------



## Nonsuch

Syndrome said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5929585/VGC_color_6.pdf
> Thanks goes to Nonsuch for the maps !


You're welcome 
I created the "floor by floor' maps to assist with villa requests.

One of my many overdue projects is to make a similar map for the entire hotel.


----------



## Syndrome

Nonsuch said:


> You're welcome
> I created the "floor by floor' maps to assist with villa requests.
> 
> One of my many overdue projects is to make a similar map for the entire hotel.



The floor by floor map has been most helpful for planning our 1st visit to DL . 
We have a trip coming up in January in a 1 bedroom, and still pondering over what to request. I am not sure if a specific room number is best or a general location. We will be staying for 7 nights so, I am sure that complicates the reservation request. 
For a good park view 1 bedroom, I am thinking 4514 or 5514 ? 
Just not exactly sure where the DVC park viewing area is , in relation to the map.


----------



## crazycatlady

Here are some of the pictures from our stay a few weeks ago.

The Room


----------



## crazycatlady

Our view, including a side-view of WOC. This is a standard room.


----------



## crazycatlady

Random exterior pictures

I had a hard time picturing where the parking lot was in proximity to the hotel before our stay, so I took these from the street in front of the parking lot (actually, across the street from the parking lot).

 


The front door for the lobby and valet drop off/luggage drop off  

The entrance from California Adventure into the GCH


----------



## ppony

Syndrome said:


> Here you go ............
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5929585/VGC_color_6.pdf
> Thanks goes to Nonsuch for the maps !


Thanks for that updated link. I knew Nonsuch had created maps but the only link I could find was an old one.  This was VERY helpful! And thanks to Nonsuch!

We too were using it to plan our requests. Knowing now that there are 1st floor studios, I'm just going to request a higher floor room. I LOATHE the low levels.


----------



## ppony

crazycatlady said:


> Our view, including a side-view of WOC. This is a standard room.


WOW!! Spectacular!


----------



## ParkHopper1

I am one that usually books at most just weeks or even days in advance so I do not know the answer to this question...how far out is the booking window for the GCH?

If I wanna book for next NYE 2018 already...when does that reservation window open?


----------



## Nonsuch

crazycatlady said:


> Our view, including a side-view of WOC. This is a standard room.


You may have been upgraded to a Park View 
It's difficult to know, since view categories are one of the mysteries of GCH


----------



## ppony

Nonsuch said:


> You may have been upgraded to a Park View
> It's difficult to know, since view categories are one of the mysteries of GCH


They are CONSTANTLY changing those at WDW. What looks like one thing on a architectural plan can and often is quite another in real life. They'll give the most expensive rates to as many rooms as possible until complaints overwhelm them and they have to downgrade some.


----------



## crazycatlady

Nonsuch said:


> You may have been upgraded to a Park View
> It's difficult to know, since view categories are one of the mysteries of GCH


When we first checked in, our room wasn't ready but the person checking us in showed us on the map what wing we would be in and said we were on the 5th floor. I could see that the front of the wing faced the front drive and the back faced CA. I assumed that we would be facing the valet/luggage drop off area in the front and asked if they had a quieter location, maybe in the courtyard? He gave me a funny look and pointed to CA on the map and said, "This is California Adventure, right here." I immediately asked if we had been upgraded to a Theme Park view and he said that it was a standard room. I again assumed that we were facing the drive but decided to drop the subject because I remembered reading not to argue if you get a vibe from the CM checking you in. I was thrilled when I opened the blinds to our balcony! We spent a lot of time enjoying our view. I still can't figure out how that can possibly be considered a standard room, but maybe it's because it's down a long hallway and pretty far away from everything. TOTALLY worth the walk!


----------



## ppony

crazycatlady said:


> When we first checked in, our room wasn't ready but the person checking us in showed us on the map what wing we would be in and said we were on the 5th floor. I could see that the front of the wing faced the front drive and the back faced CA. I assumed that we would be facing the valet/luggage drop off area in the front and asked if they had a quieter location, maybe in the courtyard? He gave me a funny look and pointed to CA on the map and said, "This is California Adventure, right here." I immediately asked if we had been upgraded to a Theme Park view and he said that it was a standard room. I again assumed that we were facing the drive but decided to drop the subject because I remembered reading not to argue if you get a vibe from the CM checking you in. I was thrilled when I opened the blinds to our balcony! We spent a lot of time enjoying our view. I still can't figure out how that can possibly be considered a standard room, but maybe it's because it's down a long hallway and pretty far away from everything. TOTALLY worth the walk!


Viva for rooms like that. We had a garden view room once at the Poly and it had the most stunning view of the Magic Kingdom! Great view of the castle and fireworks and all from an unobstructed garden view. Just a few doors down from us, they considered it a Theme Park view, but for the life of me, I would have considered it in my room as well.


----------



## Nonsuch

Syndrome said:


> ...We have a trip coming up in January in a 1 bedroom, and still pondering over what to request. I am not sure if a specific room number is best or a general location. We will be staying for 7 nights so, I am sure that complicates the reservation request...


I have had good results using a list of room numbers.
Your 7 night stay should not "complicate" your request, since villa are assigned a week or more in advance.  It may make it hard to change villas at check-in, so certainly summit requests to DVC Member Services in advance (if you are renting, this must be done by the owner).


Syndrome said:


> ...For a good park view 1 bedroom, I am thinking 4514 or 5514 ?


I have stayed in both 
Those villas are very quiet, but the view is of trees (the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail).
They will be "less quite" during pool construction, although not directly overlooking the pools. 


Syndrome said:


> ...Just not exactly sure where the DVC park viewing area is , in relation to the map.


The Viewing Patio (if that is what you mean) is open to all GCH guests (not just DVC), on the 6th floor adjacent to 6500.

The best VGC Park Views are facing South (the bottom of the map), overlooking the Paradise Pier area of DCA.

This is the request I made recently:
(arriving in 3 days, so fingers crossed )


> Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier Park View.
> The room order of preference is: 6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508,
> 3502, 5514, 4514, 3514, 2522, 2508, 2502, 2514


These are all the 1 bedroom villas, excluding those on the ground floor or pool view.
Due to pool construction, you might want to eliminate x514.


----------



## ParkHopper1

crazycatlady said:


> I immediately asked if we had been upgraded to a Theme Park view and he said that it was a standard room.



Here is the thing about the Grand...they sell way more "standard" rooms than there are actual standard rooms...which technically are just a few facing the front driveway area.  One of the reasons room types are such a mystery is that except for vert specific Theme Park, DTD views the rest of the room categories are on a sliding scale as far as quantities...that is why if you book a standard you may should only expect to look out at the driveway, but so many actually get something better.


----------



## gabbyrodman

On the Disneyland website it says gc lounge will be relocated from August-October when we are going.   Does anyone know what that means, where it will be and will it have the same foods and schedule?? Debating moving to pp.


----------



## Nonsuch

I just returned from a wonderful visit to VGC, Nov 30 - Dec 5 
Magically, the villa was ready at noon 
(Wednesday check in likely helped)

There was no renovation work currently being performed anywhere at GCH, work is likely suspended during the peak holiday season and will resume in January.

Renovation work for VGC appears to be complete, and photos are posted to the VGC superthread.
GCH rooms will have a more extensive renovation.

I took the Art of the Craft tour again (4th time), and learned about the renovation:

Bunk beds are being eliminated
More rooms with King beds and fold out sofa
All rooms with 2 Queen beds will also have a Daybed


----------



## Disney_Alli

We're headed back in June to get a second trip out of our APs from August and just had our waitlist come through for June 13-16 in a studio. We'll be traveling from June 10-16 so I added a waitlist for June 10-13 and 12-13 and am hoping we get lucky but I have a couple of back-up reservations in case they don't. I betting we got our first one because someone read about the construction and cancelled but since we spend very little time in the hotel we don't mind we just like that we get the EMH and won't have to shell out additional $$$ for hotel rooms (since our tickets and most of our flights are taken care of).


----------



## lwanthony

Here is the view we had last week. Room 4502 one bedroom villa.  I can see why you love the one bedrooms so much Nonsuch. We loved it so much!


----------



## rentayenta

^^^ We were there last week too in 6502; unreal view.  We are booked again for 3 nights in July.


----------



## StarlitNight05

I'm contemplating booking at GCH for a September 2017 trip and had a few questions (apologies if some of these are on the thread, I looked through, but there are so many pages!):

1) Do all rooms have a balcony?  I read somewhere that standard rooms did not, but have also read conflicting info.

2) What is the best room type to reserve for the hopes of being closest to the DCA entrance?

3) How successful are room requests?  Specifically I NEED to have a king bed.  This is my major concern with booking a GCH (or any on-site property) as I don't want to spend so much extra money to have to sleep either crammed on a queen with my hubby, or separate beds.

Thanks all!


----------



## Nonsuch

StarlitNight05 said:


> 1) Do all rooms have a balcony?  I read somewhere that standard rooms did not, but have also read conflicting info.


Almost all rooms have balconies.  6 rooms (courtyard view) above the monorail beam lack balconies, although other rooms above the monorail do have balconies.  15 rooms are on the ground floor with small patios.


StarlitNight05 said:


> 2) What is the best room type to reserve for the hopes of being closest to the DCA entrance?


A good room request is:  "near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose".
Many rooms in this area are Premium View (park or pool) Club Level, that is the best (and most expensive) room type.


StarlitNight05 said:


> 3) How successful are room requests?  Specifically I NEED to have a king bed.


Historically (more than 5 years ago), we only received a king bed once out of about 6 visits.  More recently, we have been getting a king bed.  Friends have also received requested bed types, so GCH seems to be making bed assignments a priority.
Only list 2 adults on your reservation.  More names will likely result in a room with 2 queen beds.  Some guests will add names of friends staying at other hotels, to allow access to pools or EMH.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Nonsuch said:


> Almost all rooms have balconies.  6 rooms (courtyard view) above the monorail beam lack balconies, although other rooms above the monorail do have balconies.  15 rooms are on the ground floor with small patios.
> 
> A good room request is:  "near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose".
> Many rooms in this area are Premium View (park or pool) Club Level, that is the best (and most expensive) room type.
> 
> Historically (more than 5 years ago), we only received a king bed once out of about 6 visits.  More recently, we have been getting a king bed.  Friends have also received requested bed types, so GCH seems to be making bed assignments a priority.
> Only list 2 adults on your reservation.  More names will likely result in a room with 2 queen beds.  Some guests will add names of friends staying at other hotels, to allow access to pools or EMH.



Many thanks! I appreciate the detailed response. Now I'm onto contemplating whether to fork out the extra bucks for concierge level...


----------



## Nonsuch

StarlitNight05 said:


> Many thanks! I appreciate the detailed response. Now I'm onto contemplating whether to fork out the extra bucks for concierge level...



Unfortunately, the concierge lounge will be in a temporary location during your visit:
(from the Disney GCH site)


> The Craftsman’s Club concierge lounge will be temporarily relocated from early August 2017 through early October 2017.


The temporary lounge should be quite functional (no word on where it will be), but perhaps not as nice as the Craftsman's Club.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Nonsuch said:


> Unfortunately, the concierge lounge will be in a temporary location during your visit:
> (from the Disney GCH site)
> 
> The temporary lounge should be quite functional (no word on where it will be), but perhaps not as nice as the Craftsman's Club.


Oh good point! Thanks again.


----------



## closetmickey

StarlitNight05 said:


> Oh good point! Thanks again.


I believe I read- possibly on his thread- that they were doing away with the bunk bed rooms during the current refurb and adding more king with daybed rooms.


----------



## Nonsuch

closetmickey said:


> I believe I read- possibly on his thread- that they were doing away with the bunk bed rooms during the current refurb and adding more king with daybed rooms.


That's correct.  There will be more rooms with King beds and no rooms with Bunk beds.  All rooms with 2 Queens will also have a Daybed.  Rooms with King beds will also have a Sleeper Sofa, as they do now.


----------



## MrFanner

Nonsuch, did they indicate when all Bunk Beds would be gone? We,family of 5, are booked in for March/April 2017. At the time I did request Bunk Beds and the CM didn't mention anything about them disappearing. We really like those 3 beds(two bunks plus trundle) as our kids don't like sharing a queen anymore. I see the room refurbs should be done by fall 2017, so hopefully they'll still be some around in March.


----------



## Nonsuch

MrFanner said:


> Nonsuch, did they indicate when all Bunk Beds would be gone? We,family of 5, are booked in for March/April 2017. At the time I did request Bunk Beds and the CM didn't mention anything about them disappearing. We really like those 3 beds(two bunks plus trundle) as our kids don't like sharing a queen anymore. I see the room refurbs should be done by fall 2017, so hopefully they'll still be some around in March.


No detailed schedule has been released, but GCH room refurbishments have not started.  Bunk Beds are spread throughout the hotel (unlike daybeds), so the availability of Bunk Beds will decrease over the course of the renovation.  There will likely still be Bunk Beds available in March.  If possible, check in early -- this helps with bed requests (and all requests).


----------



## ppony

Just wanted to say that we just returned from a 4 night stay at the GCVs and LOVED LOVED LOVED the resort. It was not only our first trip to DLR, but our first stay there and I can't possibly imagine staying anywhere else. No way! GREAT, comfortable beds! Such close access to the parks and DTD you just can't possibly go wrong. <3 For WDW vets just think of it like the AKL or WL. Just arts & crafts sale w/ a LOT of stained glasswork. <3 GORGEOUS! Our view was meh, but its OK. We were in room 4509.


----------



## ppony

A HEARTY thank you to Nonsuch and everyone that made all the contributions to this thread that helps people like me truly able to prepare in the easiest way possible. And lets be honest, preparing for a Disney trip is ANYTHING but easy.


----------



## Syndrome

Nonsuch said:


> This is the request I made recently:
> (arriving in 3 days, so fingers crossed )
> 
> Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier Park View.
> The room order of preference is: 6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508,
> 3502, 5514, 4514, 3514, 2522, 2508, 2502, 2514
> These are all the 1 bedroom villas, excluding those on the ground floor or pool view.
> Due to pool construction, you might want to eliminate x514.



Hey Nonsuch .......... 
Sorry, forgot to ask ...........which room did you end up getting if your remember ? 
We are about 3 weeks out now and going to call DVC MS to add some requests (and add my "grown" daughter to the reservation who decided to come along ) . 
Just wondering how you made out with the request ? 
I will likely just request exactly what you have listed here ...... any updates ? 

Thanks !


----------



## psac

I've been seeing some things that that access will be restricted to the GCH during some of the construction and/or because of the new security checkpoints.  Only people staying at the hotel/villas or with dining reservations will be let in.  I don't know what timeframe this will cover, though.  Would this change anyone's thoughts on staying at GCH vs. DLH in April?  We originally picked GCH, but moved to DLH because of the construction.  I don't know if the restricted access will be a good thing or a bad thing for GCH guests...


----------



## Disney Dad ADL

psac said:


> I've been seeing some things that that access will be restricted to the GCH during some of the construction and/or because of the new security checkpoints.  Only people staying at the hotel/villas or with dining reservations will be let in.  I don't know what timeframe this will cover, though.  Would this change anyone's thoughts on staying at GCH vs. DLH in April?  We originally picked GCH, but moved to DLH because of the construction.  I don't know if the restricted access will be a good thing or a bad thing for GCH guests...



Restricted access due to security changes is likely a good thing for GCH.  Restricted access due to construction is not.  We're staying there in June, and I believe parts (all?) of Grand Lobby will be closed for renovation, which is probably not going to be a good thing, but the pools will probably be open by then.


----------



## psac

From the security thread, all of the below fully copied from @ParkHopper1  (Thanks!)

http://www.disboards.com/threads/lo...y-check-in-place.3565716/page-4#post-56875945

What we know:

-GCH Front Door Entrance from Valet/Street: Restricted to GCH Guests and Reservation Holders only. No more walking through Grand for non GCH guests through the front door.
-GCH to DTD Entrance/Exit: No changes except addition of two metal detectors. Anyone can still come or go freely at any time, guests or not.
-GCH to DCA Entrance: GCH room keys still required before 11am (changed from all "resort guests"). PPH, DLH and other non GCH guests must use main gates before 11am to enter DCA. After 11am they are letting all through as usual. Policy is that it is only for GCH guests all day, practice is that they stop enforcing that at 11am. (but you can not still come in through the front door of the GCH)
-DCA to GCH Exit: Open to all to go into GCH, guests or not.

So if you are in the Parks or DTD, nothing has changed in regard to Grand access.

There are some other minor exclusions. Disney has said this may still all change and be modified but above is current operating procedure so far as I understand it.


----------



## Nonsuch

Syndrome said:


> ...Sorry, forgot to ask ...........which room did you end up getting if your remember ?


I was in villa 5514, which faces redwood creek.
This villa is very quiet.

There might be many requests to face Paradise Pier, and this is the first on my list not facing that way.
Perhaps why I've received this villa (and 4514) several times.


----------



## rentayenta

@Nonsuch Hi ya. We are staying in a Studio in July. We have had amazing views of PP each visit and I am wondering if its time to try another view. Any thoughts on Studios with maybe a pool or Redwood Creek view?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Anyone been to the DCA entrance at early entry now that the entrance is restricted to GCH only? Is there any difference in the crowds?


----------



## Denise0362

When is the projected finish date on the refurb of the Grand? We have a couple of trips scheduled this year and was just wondering. Thanks so much.


----------



## sgrap

Will/does the refurb affect VGC much?


----------



## Nonsuch

sgrap said:


> Will/does the refurb affect VGC much?


Refurbishment of VGC is already completed


----------



## sgrap

Nonsuch said:


> Refurbishment of VGC is already completed


Awesome, thank you!  Just snagged a 1-bedroom that popped up available March 18-21, so we may be making a trip we hadn't planned on doing this spring!  YAY!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Are there any current pics anywhere?
Thanks!


----------



## berryinDC

I'd like to stay at GCH for our next trip and am trying to figure out when the lowest rates are. Is that information available online somewhere like it is for WDW resorts? We are very flexible on dates and could go for 2-3 days pretty much anytime throughout the year.


----------



## Nonsuch

berryinDC said:


> I'd like to stay at GCH for our next trip and am trying to figure out when the lowest rates are. Is that information available online somewhere like it is for WDW resorts? We are very flexible on dates and could go for 2-3 days pretty much anytime throughout the year.


There are often 20% discounts, but the best rates are for Dapper Day and Gay Days -- essentially convention rates offered to the public, 50% off.  Each of these events happen twice a year.  Pay close attention to cancellation policies.  Both require 1 night deposit, but for Dapper Day the deposit is non-refundable.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you for that info, Nonsuch.  Could you please expand on "Dapper Days".  When and what are they?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Thank you for that info, Nonsuch.  Could you please expand on "Dapper Days".  When and what are they?



I found the info here for anyone else interested.  Thank you again, Nonsuch!

http://dapperday.com/


----------



## Nonsuch

rentayenta said:


> @Nonsuch Hi ya. We are staying in a Studio in July. We have had amazing views of PP each visit and I am wondering if its time to try another view. Any thoughts on Studios with maybe a pool or Redwood Creek view?


I dislike rooms where other rooms look back at you, so that eliminates pool view (and Courtyard view for GCH).  Redwood Creek view is nice and the rooms are very quite, although it is essentially a view of trees.


----------



## pmaurer74

Nonsuch said:


> Some details about the refurbishment was recently posted to:
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/grand-californian-hotel/
> View attachment 207427
> 
> 
> The pool information page has similar details:
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/recreation/grand-californian-hotel/pools-grand-californian-hotel/


this is greatly distressing. I wish I had known this when I made my reservation last July for this June. It is our first and likely only trip to DLR and GCV. We are arriving June 3, maybe we will still get to see the lobby?


----------



## rentayenta

Nonsuch said:


> I dislike rooms where other rooms look back at you, so that eliminates pool view (and Courtyard view for GCH).  Redwood Creek view is nice and the rooms are very quite, although it is essentially a view of trees.




Thank you! I agree and don't like views where people can look back at you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nonsuch said:


> ...
> 
> I took the Art of the Craft tour again (4th time), and learned about the renovation:
> 
> Bunk beds are being eliminated
> More rooms with King beds and fold out sofa
> All rooms with 2 Queen beds will also have a Daybed



What day(s) is the Arts and Craft tour?


----------



## Nonsuch

KAT4DISNEY said:


> What day(s) is the Arts and Craft tour?


Art of the Craft is offered: Sunday, Monday, Thursday, Friday
Happiest Hotel on Earth (DLH tour) is offered: Wednesday, Saturday
Tours start at 1:00PM and are 1 hour long.

The description of the Art of the Craft tour notes:  Recommended for guests ages 12 and over.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nonsuch said:


> Art of the Craft is offered: Sunday, Monday, Thursday, Friday
> Happiest Hotel on Earth (DLH tour) is offered: Wednesday, Saturday
> Tours start at 1:00PM and are 1 hour long.
> 
> The description of the Art of the Craft tour notes:  Recommended for guests ages 12 and over.



Thanks Nonsuch!


----------



## berryinDC

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I found the info here for anyone else interested.  Thank you again, Nonsuch!
> 
> http://dapperday.com/


Ooh thanks. I didn't realize there was also a Dapper Day in FL.


----------



## berryinDC

Nonsuch said:


> There are often 20% discounts, but the best rates are for Dapper Day and Gay Days -- essentially convention rates offered to the public, 50% off.  Each of these events happen twice a year.  Pay close attention to cancellation policies.  Both require 1 night deposit, but for Dapper Day the deposit is non-refundable.


Thank you! This is so helpful. We were considering going to Gay Days this year but didn't know there's usually a discount offered.


----------



## sgrap

Nonsuch said:


> There are often 20% discounts, but the best rates are for Dapper Day and Gay Days -- essentially convention rates offered to the public, 50% off.  Each of these events happen twice a year.  Pay close attention to cancellation policies.  Both require 1 night deposit, but for Dapper Day the deposit is non-refundable.


Has anyone had any luck with Gay Days park tickets?  I can't get the link to work from their webpage.


----------



## cruisehopeful

sgrap said:


> Has anyone had any luck with Gay Days park tickets?  I can't get the link to work from their webpage.


They usually go on sale a couple months before the event. Check back in a couple weeks.


----------



## sgrap

cruisehopeful said:


> They usually go on sale a couple months before the event. Check back in a couple weeks.


Sorry, I was talking about the mini Gay Days tickets for March--is that what you were referring to?


----------



## cruisehopeful

sgrap said:


> Sorry, I was talking about the mini Gay Days tickets for March--is that what you were referring to?


Yes. In a couple weeks, it will be about 2 months before the event. If they aren't online at that time, just check back once per week. If you are on their email list, they will email you when they are for sale, but they are usually posted on the website before emails go out.


----------



## sgrap

cruisehopeful said:


> Yes. In a couple weeks, it will be about 2 months before the event. If they aren't online at that time, just check back once per week. If you are on their email list, they will email you when they are for sale, but they are usually posted on the website before emails go out.


Great, thank you!


----------



## Tinker1972

gottalovepluto said:


> Anyone been to the DCA entrance at early entry now that the entrance is restricted to GCH only? Is there any difference in the crowds?



Do you know if this restriction is only during construction, or will this be after it is completed as well?


----------



## Tinker1972

Does anyone know if they are making any changes to the pool area? I know the pool area is closed, but just wondered if that was due to other construction, or are they making some changes to that area too?


----------



## ParkHopper1

Tinker1972 said:


> Do you know if this restriction is only during construction, or will this be after it is completed as well?




Permanent with the new DTD security changes. ONLY GCH registered guests can enter through the front doors of the Grand anymore and you must show a GCH room key to use DCA entrance before 11am. All other visitors including PPH and DLH guest now need to walk through DTD to enter the parks or enter CGH from DTD. 

Anyone can still exit as always.


----------



## Tinker1972

ParkHopper1 said:


> Permanent with the new DTD security changes. ONLY GCH registered guests can enter through the front doors of the Grand anymore and you must show a GCH room key to use DCA entrance before 11am. All other visitors including PPH and DLH guest now need to walk through DTD to enter the parks or enter CGH from DTD.
> 
> Anyone can still exit as always.



Thank you!! Can't wait to see if it makes a difference during our stay in August


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Tinker1972 said:


> Does anyone know if they are making any changes to the pool area? I know the pool area is closed, but just wondered if that was due to other construction, or are they making some changes to that area too?



Jack hammers are pounding away out there now.  I haven't look out that direction yet though.

I was told at check in they are running a shuttle front the Grand over to The DLH pool every 15 minutes so you don't have to walk if you want to use the pool there.


----------



## sgrap

I posted this on the VGC owners group, but haven't had any responses, so thought I might try here    :  

Question about moving rooms in the middle of a VGC stay. Right now we have a 2-bedroom the first night and a 1-bedroom the following nights (I have waitlisted for a 1-bedroom the first night). If we do not get the 1 bedroom off the waitlist, I assume we are going to have to check out, have our luggage held by the bell desk, and then check back in when the 1-bedroom becomes available. Will the bell desk hold cold items in a refrigerator for us until we can check back in?


----------



## snootchiebootchies

ParkHopper1 said:


> Permanent with the new DTD security changes. ONLY GCH registered guests can enter through the front doors of the Grand anymore and you must show a GCH room key to use DCA entrance before 11am. All other visitors including PPH and DLH guest now need to walk through DTD to enter the parks or enter CGH from DTD.
> 
> Anyone can still exit as always.



Can anyone comment on whether or not the lines to get into DCA during EMH have gotten shorter with the new security changes?  Or is it still faster to go through the main DCA entrance?  We will be staying at the GCH in a couple of weeks.  Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## franandaj

sgrap said:


> Will the bell desk hold cold items in a refrigerator for us until we can check back in?



I'm sure they will especially if you are transferring from a villa.  If they don't they should be reported!


----------



## sgrap

franandaj said:


> I'm sure they will especially if you are transferring from a villa.  If they don't they should be reported!


Yes, villa to villa.  They have always been great about holding groceries for us until we get our room, but I wanted to make sure it wasn't a problem . . . I'd wait to have most of our groceries delivered until we were in our longer-term room if it is an issue.  Maybe I'll call and ask just to make sure.  Thanks!


----------



## rentayenta

sgrap said:


> I posted this on the VGC owners group, but haven't had any responses, so thought I might try here    :
> 
> Question about moving rooms in the middle of a VGC stay. Right now we have a 2-bedroom the first night and a 1-bedroom the following nights (I have waitlisted for a 1-bedroom the first night). If we do not get the 1 bedroom off the waitlist, I assume we are going to have to check out, have our luggage held by the bell desk, and then check back in when the 1-bedroom becomes available. Will the bell desk hold cold items in a refrigerator for us until we can check back in?




They should absolutely keep your cold stuff cold. We have moved from the DLH to GCV and even between report moves, they will keep your items cold.


----------



## Syndrome

Nonsuch said:


> I was in villa 5514, which faces redwood creek.
> This villa is very quiet.
> 
> There might be many requests to face Paradise Pier, and this is the first on my list not facing that way.
> Perhaps why I've received this villa (and 4514) several times.



Thanks Nonsuch ,
We requested exactly this ..............
"Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier Park View.
The room order of preference is: 6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508, 3502 "
Little over a week to go , so fingers crossed we do not get the pool construction view or a lower floor (we dont like them) .

Little odd though .............
DVC sent us a new confirmation e-mail since we had to add our (grown) daughter to the reservation as she has decided to join us  .
The new confirmation e-mail only says , under requests ............."guest requests higher floor" . THATS IT !
Hopefully the rest of our request is just not available for us to see, and is still on our reservation for the room scheduler to see !


----------



## AustinTink

snootchiebootchies said:


> Can anyone comment on whether or not the lines to get into DCA during EMH have gotten shorter with the new security changes?  Or is it still faster to go through the main DCA entrance?  We will be staying at the GCH in a couple of weeks.  Any insights would be appreciated.


I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## rentayenta

Syndrome said:


> Thanks Nonsuch ,
> We requested exactly this ..............
> "Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier Park View.
> The room order of preference is: 6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508, 3502 "
> Little over a week to go , so fingers crossed we do not get the pool construction view or a lower floor (we dont like them) .
> 
> Little odd though .............
> DVC sent us a new confirmation e-mail since we had to add our (grown) daughter to the reservation as she has decided to join us  .
> The new confirmation e-mail only says , under requests ............."guest requests higher floor" . THATS IT !
> Hopefully the rest of our request is just not available for us to see, and is still on our reservation for the room scheduler to see !




I think that's promising that they even list your request. I have never seen it listed on our confirmation.


----------



## GoldnSilverPixieDust

This question might be a little premature, but has anyone stayed in an updated room yet on the regular hotel side?  Have they changed the bathrooms around or is the sink area still separate from the shower?  What did you think of the new decor?  Thanks.


----------



## Nonsuch

GoldnSilverPixieDust said:


> This question might be a little premature, but has anyone stayed in an updated room yet on the regular hotel side?  Have they changed the bathrooms around or is the sink area still separate from the shower?  What did you think of the new decor?


I'm also very curious about remodeled hotel rooms, but none had been completed in early December (and there was no work during December).  Interior renovations of regular rooms has likely just started, or will start soon.  The concept drawings posted in the GCH lobby do not show any details about the bathrooms.  Unconfirmed, but someone posted that most rooms will not have bathtubs.

The lighter color scheme, already completed in VGC, is a welcome change.


----------



## GoldnSilverPixieDust

Thanks Nonsuch!  I am looking forward to seeing the changes, but hoping they don't change up the bathroom layout too much.  The double sink area outside of the shower area was really convenient for my family when getting ready for the parks in the mornings.


----------



## sgrap

GoldnSilverPixieDust said:


> Thanks Nonsuch!  I am looking forward to seeing the changes, but hoping they don't change up the bathroom layout too much.  The double sink area outside of the shower area was really convenient for my family when getting ready for the parks in the mornings.


Yes, that set-up is the best!  Bring along 2 teenage daughters and it is invaluable!


----------



## RE1333

AustinTink said:


> I've been wondering the same thing.






gottalovepluto said:


> Anyone been to the DCA entrance at early entry now that the entrance is restricted to GCH only? Is there any difference in the crowds?



I would really love to hear about this as well. I'm taking my first trip to Disneyland and the Grand Californian in early March, and I'm trying to anticipate if this entrance will be useful for early entry or if I should just head to the main gate.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A few photos taken of the pool area early Monday morning (1/16).  They were tearing up the pool deck the entire time we were there and they worked all weekend.


----------



## Laundress

Wow.  Thank you for the pics.  Reimagining is not pretty work though


----------



## Syndrome

Checking in later today after our travels from PA . Leaving in a few minutes ! 
REALLY hoping we dont get a "pool" view after seeing those pics ! 
Since we are staying in the villas side, its a definite possibility ............ crossing fingers !


----------



## sgrap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A few photos taken of the pool area early Monday morning (1/16).  They were tearing up the pool deck the entire time we were there and they worked all weekend.


Wow, that's dramatic?  Do you know if they are just updating the area to a newer version of what was, or completely overhauling the layout as well?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sgrap said:


> Wow, that's dramatic?  Do you know if they are just updating the area to a newer version of what was, or completely overhauling the layout as well?



All appearances were that they were just tearing out the pool deck to replace.  Most of that was done while we were there.

Have a great trip!  Hopefully you won't get the pool view but it was a different kind of interesting to watch them work vs watching the parks.  We also spend most time out of the room when there so not a lot of time to watch the work either.


----------



## Syndrome

We lucked out with our villa requests ( THANKS nonsuch !) .
We didn't arrive until about 5pm , and still got a great 1 bdrm . We are in 5508 , and have a great view of Paridise Pier and World of Color . It's pretty rainy and cold today so we are skipping the parks today, but looking down over CA, there are a surprising amount of people enjoying the parks in ponchos ! 
They do have a shuttle golf cart running back and forth for GC guests who want to use the DL pools but in a VERY poor scheduling decision on Disneys part ......... (imho) not only are ALL of the GC pools closed , but the DL pool slide is under construction right now too ! It doesn't impact us at all , but a very poor choice in scheduling refurbs for family's with kids who may like a pool slide at a pool . All that's left right now is the PPH pool slide . Just an FYI ........


----------



## challer

Whoa! How long is the pool area supposed to be down for?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

challer said:


> Whoa! How long is the pool area supposed to be down for?



This is the GC refurbishment notice on the DL website:

*"Please Pardon Our Pixie Dust*
_From January 2017 to spring 2017, the pools and poolside cabanas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will be closed for refurbishment. The pools and waterslides at the Disneyland Hotel and Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel will be available for your enjoyment. Also, reservations for poolside cabanas at Disneyland Hotel will be available.

In addition, from June 2017 through early August 2017, the Great Hall lobby will be refurbished and access will be limited. Some rooms will not be available during this time.

It is possible that from January 2017 through fall 2017 you may see and hear construction. To minimize any disruptions, we will not start activities that may create noise until 9:00 AM."_


----------



## NanaPapa

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A few photos taken of the pool area early Monday morning (1/16).  They were tearing up the pool deck the entire time we were there and they worked all weekend.


Wow...did you notice lots of noise?  We requested the Grand Villa Pool View months and months ago when we booked.  
Also, bummer there is no shortcut to White Water for awhile


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

NanaPapa said:


> Wow...did you notice lots of noise?  We requested the Grand Villa Pool View months and months ago when we booked.
> Also, bummer there is no shortcut to White Water for awhile



Oh yes, very loud, but we were there when they had the jackhammers on 2 bobcats and were breaking up all the concrete.  Everyone still seemed to sleep in just fine though after a long day of travel.  lol  They seemed to start around 9am - rain or shine - and worked the entire weekend so we were wondering if they were already behind.

I'd _think_ that would have been the loudest part of the work with the jackhammers.  Our 2BR villa was right below the pool view GV.  I definitely missed the short cut - that's often the only reason I even enter the pool area!


----------



## Denise0362

All the rain Sunday had the pools full of water again!


----------



## RE1333

Have any of you guys been to the Grand Californian's DCA gate for early entry? Any improvement with the crowds since the security changes?


----------



## hjgaus

RE1333 said:


> Have any of you guys been to the Grand Californian's DCA gate for early entry? Any improvement with the crowds since the security changes?



I HAVE NOT used this way since Mar. 2015  BUT I would HOPE it HAS changed since they no longer let those staying at PPH short cut through GCH UNTIL 11AM.
Our first reservation of THIS year is not until March 2nd so I am also curious about the crowds.  I shall keep my   &    open to the boards.


----------



## hjgaus

WOW!!! The picture of the pool area.... YUK   !!! I don't want that view but something tells me that is exactly what I'll get in March !!
Well at least I have  5    more reservations in THIS YEAR to try for something better      if it does!!


----------



## Syndrome

KAT4DISNEY said:


> This is the GC refurbishment notice on the DL website:
> 
> *"Please Pardon Our Pixie Dust*
> _From January 2017 to spring 2017, the pools and poolside cabanas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will be closed for refurbishment. The pools and waterslides at the Disneyland Hotel and Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel will be available for your enjoyment. Also, reservations for poolside cabanas at Disneyland Hotel will be available.
> 
> In addition, from June 2017 through early August 2017, the Great Hall lobby will be refurbished and access will be limited. Some rooms will not be available during this time.
> 
> It is possible that from January 2017 through fall 2017 you may see and hear construction. To minimize any disruptions, we will not start activities that may create noise until 9:00 AM."_



What is unsettling about these details DL listed on the website (and is still listed exactly the same) , is that while yes, ALL the pools are closed at the Grand ...........the "Pixie Dust" notation says the Disneyland hotel waterslides are available for "your enjoyment" . The Disneyland Hotel water slides are clearly NOT open as they are undergoing refurbishment as well . SAME TIME as all the pools are closed at the grand. SO,  the monorail pool and slides are closed at DL resort now as well . The only pool slide available is at Paradise Pier.
We just returned and our swimsuits never came out of the suitcase . Just too much hassle to go to another resort to use a hot-tub and pool area ............especially since one of the other available pools also has construction going on , and all the NOISE to go with it.
Dont get me started about all the noise in the pool area at the grand !Plus the whole center courtyard closed and barricaded off. Made it tougher to make a quick trip to Whitewater .
Just an FYI to anyone who may want to swim at a Disneyland resort anytime soon .

OH, and the VGC construction is clearly not finished as well . Last week .............and ALL week , they were doing contruction in the hallways of the VGC wing. Dont know what they were doing, but it was loud and dusty . Plastic wraps on the floor all week.
Oh and they shut off the water 2 nights last week ................11-6 ! 

Not especially thrilled about our first stay ever at GC ! 

We are thinking of trying another stay at VGC as a "do-over" in September . Anyone have any ideas if they will be almost done with the construction soon, or what the fall will look like at the grand ?


----------



## MacMama0930

Syndrome said:


> What is unsettling about these details DL listed on the website (and is still listed exactly the same) , is that while yes, ALL the pools are closed at the Grand ...........the "Pixie Dust" notation says the Disneyland hotel waterslides are available for "your enjoyment" . The Disneyland Hotel water slides are clearly NOT open as they are undergoing refurbishment as well . SAME TIME as all the pools are closed at the grand. SO,  the monorail pool and slides are closed at DL resort now as well . The only pool slide available is at Paradise Pier.
> We just returned and our swimsuits never came out of the suitcase . Just too much hassle to go to another resort to use a hot-tub and pool area ............especially since one of the other available pools also has construction going on , and all the NOISE to go with it.
> Dont get me started about all the noise in the pool area at the grand !Plus the whole center courtyard closed and barricaded off. Made it tougher to make a quick trip to Whitewater .
> Just an FYI to anyone who may want to swim at a Disneyland resort anytime soon .
> 
> OH, and the VGC construction is clearly not finished as well . Last week .............and ALL week , they were doing contruction in the hallways of the VGC wing. Dont know what they were doing, but it was loud and dusty . Plastic wraps on the floor all week.
> Oh and they shut off the water 2 nights last week ................11-6 !
> 
> Not especially thrilled about our first stay ever at GC !
> 
> We are thinking of trying another stay at VGC as a "do-over" in September . Anyone have any ideas if they will be almost done with the construction soon, or what the fall will look like at the grand ?



Yikes! That sounds horrible! I can't believe they charge what they charge with all that going on!!! I'm staying at the Grand this weekend and luckily I'm only staying there with my mom strictly for proximity purposes and my expectations are low - but I still think it's outrageous that it's as expensive as it is while it's undergoing construction. And I had no idea about the monorail pool being closed =(


----------



## Syndrome

MacMama0930 said:


> Yikes! That sounds horrible! I can't believe they charge what they charge with all that going on!!! I'm staying at the Grand this weekend and luckily I'm only staying there with my mom strictly for proximity purposes and my expectations are low - but I still think it's outrageous that it's as expensive as it is while it's undergoing construction. And I had no idea about the monorail pool being closed =(



Only the "monorail" pool and pool slides are closed at DL . The monorail pool is basically just a splash pad area and small water pool for the slide exit . 
The other 2 real pools are still open at DL . Just kind of hard to enjoy them, with the 3rd pool area under construction and all the noise that goes with it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Syndrome said:


> What is unsettling about these details DL listed on the website (and is still listed exactly the same) , is that while yes, ALL the pools are closed at the Grand ...........the "Pixie Dust" notation says the Disneyland hotel waterslides are available for "your enjoyment" . The Disneyland Hotel water slides are clearly NOT open as they are undergoing refurbishment as well . SAME TIME as all the pools are closed at the grand. SO,  the monorail pool and slides are closed at DL resort now as well . The only pool slide available is at Paradise Pier.
> We just returned and our swimsuits never came out of the suitcase . Just too much hassle to go to another resort to use a hot-tub and pool area ............especially since one of the other available pools also has construction going on , and all the NOISE to go with it.
> Dont get me started about all the noise in the pool area at the grand !Plus the whole center courtyard closed and barricaded off. Made it tougher to make a quick trip to Whitewater .
> Just an FYI to anyone who may want to swim at a Disneyland resort anytime soon .
> 
> OH, and the VGC construction is clearly not finished as well . Last week .............and ALL week , they were doing contruction in the hallways of the VGC wing. Dont know what they were doing, but it was loud and dusty . Plastic wraps on the floor all week.
> Oh and they shut off the water 2 nights last week ................11-6 !
> 
> Not especially thrilled about our first stay ever at GC !
> 
> We are thinking of trying another stay at VGC as a "do-over" in September . Anyone have any ideas if they will be almost done with the construction soon, or what the fall will look like at the grand ?



This doesn't help at all but I learned at a very early age that in January/February when you go to DL or WDW there will be things closed and under refurb.  I did not ride the Matterhorn until my mid-20's because of that and all our trips being early in the year.  Yes, that's my sob story I'm still sharing.  

Disney likes to do these things - don't know if you've seen that at WDW the BWV main pool is going to be down for refurb for part of Feb and the slide for another couple weeks after that.  They are offering SAB to guests - but if you go look at BCV you see that their slide is going to be refurbed at the same time too.  

Anyway, I'd guess that things they are working on now would be done in Sept but that isn't to say that something different won't be done at that time.  Disney just doesn't provide refurb information far enough in advance to work real well for the lead time required for DVC bookings.  When we were there a couple weeks ago the monorail slide was open so they didn't start that at the exact same time as the VGC pools.  Nor were they doing any work in the VGC wing that we saw but they were working on the hotel wing that connects to it.  I've had numerous stays at VGC and this is the only one that I recall any work going on so it's definitely not a continually ongoing process but it's hard to say that they won't have something else they will be working on either.


----------



## Nonsuch

Syndrome said:


> ...OH, and the VGC construction is clearly not finished as well . Last week .............and ALL week , they were doing contruction in the hallways of the VGC wing. Dont know what they were doing, but it was loud and dusty . Plastic wraps on the floor all week.
> Oh and they shut off the water 2 nights last week ................11-6 !


Thanks for the VGC update.  When I visited in December our villa and the halls were done, so I assumed all were done. (Assumption is the mother of all F* ups)


----------



## Syndrome

Nonsuch said:


> Thanks for the VGC update.  When I visited in December our villa and the halls were done, so I assumed all were done. (Assumption is the mother of all F* ups)



Yea not sure what they were doing as they had sections of the hallways curtained off for the construction. We were on the fifth floor, and the construction on our floor and the 6th was towards the end of the hallways towards the Paradise Pier viewing area . Make a right as you get off the elevators. Sometimes the curtains were to the left as well . We walked on plastic wrap on the brand new carpets all week. It was dusty at times , kind of loud , and construction workers milling about . Also one of the elevators had plywood coverings on the walls from work being done. 

Oh, and if that wasn't enough ..........although our view was pretty great . Room number 5508 , overlooking Paradise Pier area nicely . If you looked down .........there was construction going on below in the shrubbery/grass , all ripped up , and the barbecue area was walled off too .  Trucks, equipment, noise and workers all over the place down there too ! 

I am seriously thinking about calling DVC and complaining about it (and we are NOT complainers!) , all of this all together was a bit too much to handle. Some points refunded would not be too much to ask I think .........


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Syndrome said:


> Yea not sure what they were doing as they had sections of the hallways curtained off for the construction. We were on the fifth floor, and the construction on our floor and the 6th was towards the end of the hallways towards the Paradise Pier viewing area . Make a right as you get off the elevators. Sometimes the curtains were to the left as well . We walked on plastic wrap on the brand new carpets all week. It was dusty at times , kind of loud , and construction workers milling about . Also one of the elevators had plywood coverings on the walls from work being done.



That is the area I mentioned where you could see they were working on the hotel wing that connects to VGC.  But when we were there the plastic just jutted out a little bit from that hallway and there wasn't anything going on in the Villas wing itself.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Syndrome said:


> ...I am seriously thinking about calling DVC and complaining about it (and we are NOT complainers!) , all of this all together was a bit too much to handle. Some points refunded would not be too much to ask I think .........


If that's something you want to pursue I'd consider doing it sooner rather than later. I'm sure they'll be flooded with complaints, maybe being amongst the first will up your odds of points back? (For record I know nothing about DVC!)

PS- love your user name!


----------



## Peter C

I haven't stayed here yet, but will be planning our trip soon. I took my family to DL a couple of years ago and remember walking through CA and seeing the Grand Californian. I thought to myself, "wow how awesome would it be to be staying there!"


----------



## jsilvers

RE1333 said:


> Have any of you guys been to the Grand Californian's DCA gate for early entry? Any improvement with the crowds since the security changes?



At least on 2/1, they opened the GC gate about 30 minutes before the early entry opening time, and held the crowd inside Grizzly Peak until 9am (one rope was next to the GRR/WOC Fastpass machines; I don't know where the other rope was, but I presume it was near Soarin).  This seemed to work quite acceptably - and even allowed you to pull WOC FPs before 9am.


----------



## GeneralTso

Definitely NOT a time to be staying at GC. I'll happily wait till all the commotion is over. Looks like a disaster and I'd be upset at all the noise and construction. I won't pay that amount of money to feel that way. Zero magic in that.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jsilvers said:


> At least on 2/1, they opened the GC gate about 30 minutes before the early entry opening time, and held the crowd inside Grizzly Peak until 9am (one rope was next to the GRR/WOC Fastpass machines; I don't know where the other rope was, but I presume it was near Soarin).  This seemed to work quite acceptably - and even allowed you to pull WOC FPs before 9am.


Now THAT makes sense! Safer and better guest satisfaction. Win-win.


----------



## closetmickey

Anyone have a guess as to when the first renovated rooms will be completed?


----------



## Disn3yVision

We were there last week and the lines for the VGC entrance to DCA were still super long. Going into DTD by sephora and using the parks main entrance was a lot faster.


----------



## closetmickey

RE1333 said:


> Have any of you guys been to the Grand Californian's DCA gate for early entry? Any improvement with the crowds since the security changes?


Not sure if this helps, but I was there last week- 10am opening, no early entry. When walking from DCA into GCH at 10:20am, there was absolutely no line. So while I'm not sure when the last guest in line made it into DCA from the special entrance, I can report that the line that day had to have been much shorter than last November when we were told it would be an hour to get in at park opening


----------



## closetmickey

Are they making any changes to the pool/slide other than resurfacing?


----------



## Carrie in AZ

> Are they making any changes to the pool/slide other than resurfacing?



When is this scheduled to be completed?

Thank you!


----------



## closetmickey

I believe the booking website lists it as closed "thru spring 2017"


----------



## StarlitNight05

If anyone has stayed recently - have they started on the rooms yet?


----------



## Delilah1310

any update on how the construction is for anyone staying there?

we are headed out in early August and trying to decide if it will be minimal impact on us or if we should stay at Paradise Pier for maximum cost savings.
we are okay paying for GC but not if the construction will be a huge problem.
thanks in advance.


----------



## mlnbabies

We just stayed in the villas on the first floor(1510). There was plastic coverings on the floor and various areas blocked for construction. There are walls around the pool area. We didn't hear any construction noise.


----------



## LisaT91403

We stayed on the night of 2/19. If not for the walls around the pool area, we wouldn't have known there was construction going on. 

Despite the conventional wisdom on this board, we also opted to use the GCH private entrance for EMH on Monday morning. The line looked daunting when we got in it (around 7:55 for an 8:00 entry). They were already letting people in even though it wasn't 8:00 yet. We were in the park by 8:05, and went straight to Toy Story. It was a complete walk on -- we didn't go through the queue at all, just walked up to the CM who handed us our glasses, and got on the ride. In addition to that, we were able to ride Screamin' twice and Soarin' (complete walk on)...all before the park opened. Note we are slow walkers, so it took us a while to walk to TSMM, then back to Soarin'. If we had hurried, we could have accomplished even more.


----------



## sgrap

LisaT91403 said:


> We stayed on the night of 2/19. If not for the walls around the pool area, we wouldn't have known there was construction going on.
> 
> Despite the conventional wisdom on this board, we also opted to use the GCH private entrance for EMH on Monday morning. The line looked daunting when we got in it (around 7:55 for an 8:00 entry). They were already letting people in even though it wasn't 8:00 yet. We were in the park by 8:05, and went straight to Toy Story. It was a complete walk on -- we didn't go through the queue at all, just walked up to the CM who handed us our glasses, and got on the ride. In addition to that, we were able to ride Screamin' twice and Soarin' (complete walk on)...all before the park opened. Note we are slow walkers, so it took us a while to walk to TSMM, then back to Soarin'. If we had hurried, we could have accomplished even more.


We usually listen to the warning and use the main entrance, but we have on occasion just decided to try the GCH entrance to DCA, and have actually had fairly good luck with it as well.  Haven't been since the new security measures, though!


----------



## Is This Real

MrFanner said:


> Nonsuch, did they indicate when all Bunk Beds would be gone? We,family of 5, are booked in for March/April 2017. At the time I did request Bunk Beds and the CM didn't mention anything about them disappearing. We really like those 3 beds(two bunks plus trundle) as our kids don't like sharing a queen anymore. I see the room refurbs should be done by fall 2017, so hopefully they'll still be some around in March.



We are in the same boat. 
I booked the GCH with a request for bunk room.
My 13 and 15  year olds are not real keen on sleeping in the same bed.
When they say day bed, is it big enough for an average size, 13 or 15 yo to sleep on.


----------



## Niltiac

LisaT91403 said:


> They were already letting people in even though it wasn't 8:00 yet.


Last October we tried the GCH entrance because we were there an hour early (long story) so we were second in line.  Our experience was that they started letting people in about 15-20 minutes before EMH officially started, and held everyone at the walkway that leads up to GRR.  It worked out well because just about everyone made it through security before EMH started so when the time came, we were all ready to go.  But that's generally not what I see others report, so I thought my experience was a fluke.  It sounds like you had a similar experience.  Hopefully it will become the new norm.


----------



## sammykster

If using the GCH entrance do they require all room keys to be shown?  Even for kids like a 3 year old?  I wasn't planning on carrying the room keys for the kids with us since our park tickets are separate.  Trying to cut down on all of the stuff I already have to carry lol


----------



## LisaT91403

sammykster said:


> If using the GCH entrance do they require all room keys to be shown?  Even for kids like a 3 year old?  I wasn't planning on carrying the room keys for the kids with us since our park tickets are separate.  Trying to cut down on all of the stuff I already have to carry lol



We showed one room key for our group of 4, but I'm not sure if the policy changes depending on who is working that day.


----------



## sammykster

LisaT91403 said:


> We showed one room key for our group of 4, but I'm not sure if the policy changes depending on who is working that day.



Thank you! Seems easy enough.  Do they just scan it to confirm or flashing the cards?  I haven't been to DL with the family before, only WDW, so trying to be prepared for what to expect.  I hate being the one holding up the line figuring it out


----------



## LisaT91403

sammykster said:


> Thank you! Seems easy enough.  Do they just scan it to confirm or flashing the cards?  I haven't been to DL with the family before, only WDW, so trying to be prepared for what to expect.  I hate being the one holding up the line figuring it out



No scanning, just a quick look. The cards for GCH are brown, and the other onsite hotels are blue. This makes it easy for them to confirm which hotel you are staying at.


----------



## ParkHopper1

GCH now has different room keys. Brown for standard guests, brown with yellow stripe for concierge.

Here is the new concierge key.


----------



## SeaDis

Does anyone have a recent photo (or seen one anywhere) of the pool work at GCH?  The last one I saw was on this thread, mid-January I think.  Just trying to gauge progress.

Also, does anyone know the status of the stairway exit in the East wing?  I assume the door to La Brea is just alarmed now?

Thanks!


----------



## MrFanner

Is This Real said:


> We are in the same boat.
> I booked the GCH with a request for bunk room.
> My 13 and 15  year olds are not real keen on sleeping in the same bed.
> When they say day bed, is it big enough for an average size, 13 or 15 yo to sleep on.



If they are the same as PPH and DLH then they should be ok. Around the same size as a twin, from memory I was able to stretch out on it and I'm 5'6"


----------



## sammykster

I'm back with more questions!  We are booked in a couple of Standard rooms with one being with 4 adults and 1 6 year old.  The description said it would be a collection of different bed options with 2 queens and a day bed as one of the options. Is this just new with the renovations or is this a possibility at this time?  Just curious trying to figure out how the set up will be with the 6 year old.  We don't mind being tight as we won't be in the room much all together but from what I'm reading on here it seems like this wasn't a set up before?

ETA: Just found the information about the limited number of daybeds previously with two queens.  Is it likely that we would be put in one with our arrangement of guests or possibly squish us into two queens if we arrive later in the evening?  Probably worrying over nothing but want to be prepared if that's the case!


----------



## gottalovepluto

sammykster said:


> I'm back with more questions!  We are booked in a couple of Standard rooms with one being with 4 adults and 1 6 year old.  The description said it would be a collection of different bed options with 2 queens and a day bed as one of the options. Is this just new with the renovations or is this a possibility at this time?  Just curious trying to figure out how the set up will be with the 6 year old.  We don't mind being tight as we won't be in the room much all together but from what I'm reading on here it seems like this wasn't a set up before?
> 
> ETA: Just found the information about the limited number of daybeds previously with two queens.  Is it likely that we would be put in one with our arrangement of guests or possibly squish us into two queens if we arrive later in the evening?  Probably worrying over nothing but want to be prepared if that's the case!


Unfortunately we have no way to know at this point how many rooms have been modified to the new setup or how many daybed rooms will be booked when you arrive. We always go mentally ready for our 5th person to be put in a sleeping bag on the ground because that has happened. Also IF there is room they will put the 5th person on a rollaway. All you can do is request a daybed and go prepared for the worst (person #5 in a sleeping bag).


----------



## Sun_soakin

Bumping up to see if anyone that has been there recently has any updates?  We were there last month and heard construction (more from the work in DCA in the redwood play area), but it didn't bother us.  We took the golf cart over to DL pool, but it was pretty crowded.  I'm really hoping the pool is re-opened by our next trip at end of April. Updated rooms would be nice too!  Any word as to whether they are changing the pool design?


----------



## wowsmom

Is This Real said:


> We are in the same boat.
> I booked the GCH with a request for bunk room.
> My 13 and 15  year olds are not real keen on sleeping in the same bed.
> When they say day bed, is it big enough for an average size, 13 or 15 yo to sleep on.



My 22 year old son, who is about 6' tall, slept on the day bed/rollaway in our room at GCH no problem.  By the way, we had a 2 queen room with a courtyard view, near Napa Rose.  I'd heard those rooms don't have daybeds but it was in there when we got to the room.


----------



## nelsonkg

Nonsuch said:


> There is no complete map of suite locations (and so no exact way to estimate how many are Park View), but your chances for a Park View are about 1 in 4.  The map (below) shows some suite locations, but as a composite of all floors some details are omitted (many areas do not have a 6th floor, or guest rooms on the 2nd floor).  2-bedroom suites are generally 1-bedroom suites connected to a regular room.
> 
> Some room comments (order is my preference):
> 
> 6412 (1 bedroom suite, based on prior posts):  6th floor is very nice if you have upgraded to Concierge (a good value for suites). Partial fireworks view.
> 
> 5329/4329/3329/5331/4331/3331:  Park View with convenient access to elevators.
> 5452/4452/3452:  Park View and fireworks view.  Long walk.
> 3359/2359:  Parial Park View, low floors and obstructed by trees.
> 5014/4014/3014/2014/5312/4312/3312/5318/4318/3318/3360/2360:  Pool View.  Partial (distant) view of the park from floors 5 and 4.
> 5169/4169/3169/5451/4451/3451:  DTD View.  Good view of fireworks.  Long Walk.  Noisy.
> 
> 5168/4168/3168:  Courtyard view.  Long Walk.  Avoid.
> It is a good idea make your request in advance:  Park View on a high floor
> When checking in, your room number is printed on the form you sign (although the CM will not point it out to you).  If you are not happy with the room, try to have is changed immediately.
> 
> Good luck with your view.  Report back with your room number and pictures of your view.
> 
> View attachment 205212


This is sooooo helpful. Thank you!


----------



## nelsonkg

Excitedly planning our first to VGC and this thread has been amazingly helpful. I remember reading but now I can not find information on a short cut through the hotel to DTD to get to the Main Entrance to DCA and Disneyland. I remember it was a door you could walk out of but could not enter because it was locked. Does this sound familiar or am I crazy? I think it came out around Starbucks? Thanks !! Also looking for the best walking map of the area to understand the layout


----------



## Disney_Alli

nelsonkg said:


> Excitedly planning our first to VGC and this thread has been amazingly helpful. I remember reading but now I can not find information on a short cut through the hotel to DTD to get to the Main Entrance to DCA and Disneyland. I remember it was a door you could walk out of but could not enter because it was locked. Does this sound familiar or am I crazy? I think it came out around Starbucks? Thanks !! Also looking for the best walking map of the area to understand the layout



Since you now have to clear bag check/security to enter Downtown Disney I believe they have altered or alarmed that door. HTH


----------



## sammykster

I know this has been asked a few times now but asking again in hopes someone has now gone recently and can comment on progress of pool construction


----------



## Sun_soakin

Bumping for pool updates..


----------



## meggles

sammykster said:


> I know this has been asked a few times now but asking again in hopes someone has now gone recently and can comment on progress of pool construction





Sun_soakin said:


> Bumping for pool updates..



We were there Feb 22-23 and everything was drained, tarped, and there was construction equipment inside the pool area. There was a huge wall all around the pool. We took the Grand elevator up to the top floors and could see down. It really makes a big difference in the ambiance of the hotel. However, I think the great hall/lobby of the Grand is the most important--I would have a hard time staying there without being able to use the lobby.


----------



## Sun_soakin

meggles said:


> We were there Feb 22-23 and everything was drained, tarped, and there was construction equipment inside the pool area. There was a huge wall all around the pool. We took the Grand elevator up to the top floors and could see down. It really makes a big difference in the ambiance of the hotel. However, I think the great hall/lobby of the Grand is the most important--I would have a hard time staying there without being able to use the lobby.



Thank you!  It was completely demo'd before (down to dirt), so this sounds like progress.  I've been wondering if they made any changes to the layout.  I agree on the lobby...that would really take away the ambiance.  That work is supposed to begin this summer.  After my trip at the end of April, I'll avoid it until fall.


----------



## rentayenta

When is the pool construction set to be completed?


----------



## pmaurer74

My dates are June 3-9. I made this reservation last July before I knew of construction. Will I likely be affected by the pool and lobby construction. I will be very bummed about lobby construction during my stay and the pool.


----------



## Mitzicat

So here's something weird....I have a trip booked to Disney World Dec 2017.  I just got an email from Disneyland about my upcoming stay at the Grant California and how the pool is being worked on.  The email quotes my Dec 2017 dates and reservation number.  Just checked My Disney Experience and it still shows Disney World....Anyone else get this?  I'm not going to do anything about it.  Trying to figure out if it is a phishing email.


EDIT:  Looks like someone at Disney didn't proof read.  The subject line states Caribbean Beach Resort (the one we are staying at) but the body of the message talks about the Grand California....  CBR is going through some changes....wish the message was correct.


----------



## gottalovepluto

New room and bathroom pics! (I think) https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lifornian-hotel-spa-at-the-disneyland-resort/

Love these photos- especially the lighting! The rooms might feel bigger with the lighter tones. I can't wait to get some reports back when people start staying in the new rooms  ...It makes me wonder what they're going to do with the Craftsman's' Club refurbishment. It has the dark woods and dark tones of the rest of the hotel now but if it gets as big a makeover as the rooms are getting it could look really different this fall/winter. (Also when they do a major refurb Disney doesn't mess around! They're replacing _walls?!)_


----------



## Nonsuch

gottalovepluto said:


> ...Love these photos- especially the lighting! The rooms might feel bigger with the lighter tones...


The sink area keeps the original layout and woodwork design, but with lighter stone and lights around both mirrors.  The toilet room is MUCH brighter, the original single compact florescent bulb was slow to light and very dim.
The photos confirms rumors that bathtubs are being eliminated (at least in some rooms).
 

There is a regular sofa in this room:
 

The concept artwork had a daybed integrated with the countertop:


----------



## ParkHopper1

I just hope they are finally putting phone charger ports or at least outlets on the nightstand!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Nonsuch said:


> ...There is a regular sofa in this room...The concept artwork had a daybed integrated with the countertop...


Ohmygosh that is a regular looking sofa instead of the daybed! Wonder if daybeds in all the rooms was a no go? That would be so disappointing to me (fam of 5).


----------



## yoyo93

I really love the new look, and personally don't mind that the tubs may not be in every room! 
And I love love LOVE the lights in the mirrors, I've always wanted something like that in my own bathroom. 
I wonder when they're going to start opening updated rooms to guests?


----------



## Nonsuch

ParkHopper1 said:


> I just hope they are finally putting phone charger ports or at least outlets on the nightstand!


Newer hotel rooms generally have many outlets, so there should be some added.
The VGC remodeled rooms have a few USB charger outlets.


----------



## sammykster

Looks nice!  I haven't stayed in an older room yet though so I can't comment on the differences much.  Looks promising that this is a real picture now - means at least one is done!  We'll be checking in on Monday (can't wait!) and I'll try to remember to report back on any progress we can see.


----------



## sgrap

sammykster said:


> Looks nice!  I haven't stayed in an older room yet though so I can't comment on the differences much.  Looks promising that this is a real picture now - means at least one is done!  We'll be checking in on Monday (can't wait!) and I'll try to remember to report back on any progress we can see.


The wood and decor was much darker.  This is a DVC room, but very similar in appearance to the hotel rooms.


----------



## Nonsuch

sgrap said:


> The wood and decor was much darker.  This is a DVC room, but very similar in appearance to the hotel rooms.


VGC now have 65" TVs:


----------



## Markolodeon

Does anyone else think the non-DVC room updates look better than the villa updates? Or to put it another way the DVC villa updates will be more rustic in appearance and the hotel rooms a more modern and lighter look?

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lifornian-hotel-spa-at-the-disneyland-resort/


----------



## azdisneylover

The mock up looks really nice. I hope they can get started on the rooms and have them completed soon.


----------



## closetmickey

Markolodeon said:


> Does anyone else think the non-DVC room updates look better than the villa updates? Or to put it another way the DVC villa updates will be more rustic in appearance and the hotel rooms a more modern and lighter look?
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lifornian-hotel-spa-at-the-disneyland-resort/


Funny how the old (and loved!) ToT is still the photo for that blog webpage!


----------



## WendyWhy

Anyone who stayed recently able to comment on which entrance is best on EMH mornings to DCA? We've always used the main entrance (even when staying at GCH) but now with the changes, wondering if it is better to use the GCH entrance to DCA. We'll be there on a morning where EMH starts at 8am...Thanks in advance!


----------



## MacMama0930

I've booked us for October - and I'm super excited about the renovations - however, has anyone heard whether they'll still have bunk beds in the some of the rooms?? My kids would LOOOOOOOVE the bunk beds!!


----------



## Sun_soakin

WendyWhy said:


> Anyone who stayed recently able to comment on which entrance is best on EMH mornings to DCA? We've always used the main entrance (even when staying at GCH) but now with the changes, wondering if it is better to use the GCH entrance to DCA. We'll be there on a morning where EMH starts at 8am...Thanks in advance!



We had really good luck w/ the GCH entrance on our last trip...much shorter than in the past, but still took 5-7 min right going just before the start of EMH


----------



## WendyWhy

Sun_soakin said:


> We had really good luck w/ the GCH entrance on our last trip...much shorter than in the past, but still took 5-7 min right going just before the start of EMH


Oh thank you!  I think we will try it this time!


----------



## Gigi's dream

We are staying in a studio the first week of May. This is our first visit to the VGC. Anyone have photos of the refurbished studios? We aren't pool people, so the activity there won't be a problem. Have ALL of the villas been updated or are they still working on them? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Can't wait for our vacation! Thanks...


----------



## Markolodeon

Gigi's dream said:


> We are staying in a studio the first week of May. This is our first visit to the VGC. Anyone have photos of the refurbished studios? We aren't pool people, so the activity there won't be a problem. Have ALL of the villas been updated or are they still working on them? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Can't wait for our vacation! Thanks...



If no one else responds I hope you'll post pictures!


----------



## DL_Forever

Gigi's dream said:


> We are staying in a studio the first week of May. This is our first visit to the VGC. Anyone have photos of the refurbished studios? We aren't pool people, so the activity there won't be a problem. Have ALL of the villas been updated or are they still working on them? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Can't wait for our vacation! Thanks...





Markolodeon said:


> If no one else responds I hope you'll post pictures!




We are staying in a VGC Studio beginning of April.  I'll take some pictures and post them when I return.


----------



## Gigi's dream

Thanks DL_Forever. That would be great and I'll post some too!


----------



## Nonsuch

Gigi's dream said:


> ...Anyone have photos of the refurbished studios? We aren't pool people, so the activity there won't be a problem. Have ALL of the villas been updated or are they still working on them?


My well informed (but unofficial) guess is all the villas are done.  The 1-bedroom villas had no changes to the bathrooms, so the renovation could be very quick.  I'm interested in pictures of the studio bathrooms, since the hotel rooms are removing the tub (at least in some rooms).


----------



## closetmickey

Nonsuch said:


> My well informed (but unofficial) guess is all the villas are done.  The 1-bedroom villas had no changes to the bathrooms, so the renovation could be very quick.  I'm interested in pictures of the studio bathrooms, since the hotel rooms are removing the tub (at least in some rooms).


I was just there over the weekend and while riding some of the paradise pier rides, you could clearly see papers still taped to the insides of the villa rooms.  They were on all of the sliding doors of the villas on the left side of that wing (when looking from DCA).


----------



## Nonsuch

Nonsuch said:


> There is a regular sofa in this room:


Followup on my own post.
The room does not have blackout shades, so this might be one of the test rooms (3 versions were built).


----------



## gottalovepluto

Nonsuch said:


> Followup on my own post.
> The room does not have blackout shades, so this might be one of the test rooms (3 versions were built).


Fingers crossed!! I REALLY want to see daybeds!


----------



## alldiz

I am very excited about my 1st stay at GCV this summer. Was able to snag a studio at 7 mos, which I am grateful for because this is on the way to Aulani and I was not flexible with dates. I will have amazing 1st DL trip regardless of renovations I know but....
Anyway....when I booked I received a note saying pretty much that renovations on pool should be done but lobby renovations still will be in progress.  Is this still true?
I was worried I wouldn't get to feel full ambience of Lobby, if pool not some that Will be most disappointing.

 I read there is a terrace to watch WOC.... where is this and is this a decent view?
Anything I must do or food not to be missed here?
Thanks
Kerri


----------



## l4dyj8

MacMama0930 said:


> I've booked us for October - and I'm super excited about the renovations - however, has anyone heard whether they'll still have bunk beds in the some of the rooms?? My kids would LOOOOOOOVE the bunk beds!!



According to an official reply in the comments section, they will no longer have bunk beds.
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lifornian-hotel-spa-at-the-disneyland-resort/

Our 6 year old is disappointed but glad we got to experience it on our last few stays.

We need the tub for the kids. Hope it's still an option on some floors. If we didn't have kids, I'd love the shower opinion. I do like the rooms being brighter.


----------



## MacMama0930

l4dyj8 said:


> According to an official reply in the comments section, they will no longer have bunk beds.
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lifornian-hotel-spa-at-the-disneyland-resort/
> 
> Our 6 year old is disappointed but glad we got to experience it on our last few stays.
> 
> We need the tub for the kids. Hope it's still an option on some floors. If we didn't have kids, I'd love the shower opinion. I do like the rooms being brighter.



I'm so surprised they're doing away with all the bunk beds. Kids LOVE bunk beds and it's a resort that accommodates a lot of families/children so it's not like MOST people wouldn't want them. And it also seems odd to not have bath tubs in such a family friendly resort. It all looks beautiful and I hope it doesn't disappoint!


----------



## closetmickey

We were there today so my daughter inquired at guest services about the projected status of the pool for our upcoming stay the end of May. The CM told her the pool is supposed to be completed this spring so they anticipate it will be open by then. She then added, however, that the other pools were available for use in the event it isn't open. Sounded pretty positive to me, though.


----------



## StormyCA

DS2 and I are staying at the Grand next Sunday and Monday and it looks like it just may be 'swimming weather'.  The CM who booked us told us that if we wanted to swim that they 'shuttle' people to the other pools.  Does anyone know how that works?  Is there a shuttle schedule (like every 30 minutes or such) or is it a 'demand' thing (they call the shuttle when you ask them to)?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

StormyCA said:


> DS2 and I are staying at the Grand next Sunday and Monday and it looks like it just may be 'swimming weather'.  The CM who booked us told us that if we wanted to swim that they 'shuttle' people to the other pools.  Does anyone know how that works?  Is there a shuttle schedule (like every 30 minutes or such) or is it a 'demand' thing (they call the shuttle when you ask them to)?



When we were there in January we were told the shuttle ran every 15 minutes at that time.  They have staff at the stop so they would be able to let you know when the next would arrive.


----------



## danceanddisney2010

We will be there in July.. so not looking forward to the lobby being under construction. I am sure they will have a good plan in place.. but to me it sounds like a total nightmare. The lobby is one of my favorite parts! Also wonder how far they will be into the room remodels at that time. Would love to have a new room...but without new room smells lol..paint


----------



## closetmickey

I thought I read somewhere that just the furniture is being replaced in the lobby.  If so, maybe the changeover will be quick? Just speculations....


----------



## rentayenta

danceanddisney2010 said:


> We will be there in July.. so not looking forward to the lobby being under construction. I am sure they will have a good plan in place.. but to me it sounds like a total nightmare. The lobby is one of my favorite parts! Also wonder how far they will be into the room remodels at that time. Would love to have a new room...but without new room smells lol..paint



I didn't realize the lobby would be under construction in July.  Hopefully the pool will be completed.


----------



## Sun_soakin

StormyCA said:


> DS2 and I are staying at the Grand next Sunday and Monday and it looks like it just may be 'swimming weather'.  The CM who booked us told us that if we wanted to swim that they 'shuttle' people to the other pools.  Does anyone know how that works?  Is there a shuttle schedule (like every 30 minutes or such) or is it a 'demand' thing (they call the shuttle when you ask them to)?


They have a golf cart shuttling people around.  We waited 7 min because the cart was just leaving when we walked up.  It's pretty fun for the kids, actually!  They offer snacks and water and will take you to DLH or paradise


----------



## sammykster

We just checked in tonight and wound up in a newly renovated room!  The daybed is very large which is nice and it seems they listened to some complaints I read on here.  There is a excess of electrical outlets and USB ports EVERYWHERE and there is a regular Keurig machine (I believe I read people wanted this?).  It is pretty nice - we have never stayed in the old rooms so I can't compare but the fresh clean feeling is always appreciated.


----------



## yoyo93

Thanks for letting us know! 
If you don't mind answering, did your bathroom have the shower only- no tub?


----------



## azdisneylover

sammykster said:


> We just checked in tonight and wound up in a newly renovated room!  The daybed is very large which is nice and it seems they listened to some complaints I read on here.  There is a excess of electrical outlets and USB ports EVERYWHERE and there is a regular Keurig machine (I believe I read people wanted this?).  It is pretty nice - we have never stayed in the old rooms so I can't compare but the fresh clean feeling is always appreciated.



Woohoo! Would you please take pics of the room and let us know at least the genera area your room was? What wing was it in? What floor? Anything you can let us know would help! Are the toiletries the same or did those change?
Thanks!! Have a great time!


----------



## closetmickey

Sun_soakin said:


> They have a golf cart shuttling people around.  We waited 7 min because the cart was just leaving when we walked up.  It's pretty fun for the kids, actually!  They offer snacks and water and will take you to DLH or paradise


That actually sounds like a great deal- especially for kids as the DLH pool is so much fun for them!


----------



## danceanddisney2010

rentayenta said:


> I didn't realize the lobby would be under construction in July.  Hopefully the pool will be completed.



Yeah... we just found out about that a little more than month ago...  I believe the pools will be completed... we spoke with someone from the hotel and they said that as of now pools will be open by July!


----------



## danceanddisney2010

closetmickey said:


> I thought I read somewhere that just the furniture is being replaced in the lobby.  If so, maybe the changeover will be quick? Just speculations....



Oh okay...that sounds a little better! We spoke with someone from the hotel and they said it would be under construction with "limited access" so it had us a little worried. Obviously we have NO idea what to expect until they start on it, but hope it is quick and not too much of a nightmare. No one from Disney is really sharing any details so I feel a little in the dark ...and I don't like it!!




sammykster said:


> We just checked in tonight and wound up in a newly renovated room!  The daybed is very large which is nice and it seems they listened to some complaints I read on here.  There is a excess of electrical outlets and USB ports EVERYWHERE and there is a regular Keurig machine (I believe I read people wanted this?).  It is pretty nice - we have never stayed in the old rooms so I can't compare but the fresh clean feeling is always appreciated.



How neat!! We are SO excited to see the new rooms... we have stayed in the old ones many, many times so it will be really cool to see the change! And I am with azdisneylover...pictures and deets if possible!! Woo hoo!


----------



## sammykster

I will work on some pictures tomorrow!  Were in a room with a view of the entry so I know these were previously day bed rooms as well from what I read ... maybe that was easier to update first?  When we get fresh toiletries I'll snap a pic since my kids immediately gravitated towards these!


----------



## sammykster

Here are a few pics. I can get more of anything as these were just quick!  I haven't added pics before so not sure if they'll upload right. I can get good pics of pool progress tomorrow from the elevator lobby if that's not a no no


----------



## azdisneylover

Great pics so far!!! I love the shower!


----------



## StarlitNight05

That daybed is so cute!


----------



## Disn3yVision

I love the new look! Is this refurb for both the studio villas and the hotel rooms? Or will they be different? Was this the villa?


----------



## mmmears

Any guess about when the pool area will be finished?  Also, what are they doing out there that is taking so long (just curious)?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Beautiful what they did with the daybed! And the shower looks great! Thanks for sharing your pics @sammykster


----------



## maleficent55

What about the bunk beds? Does anyone know if they are part of yesteryear now?


----------



## Nonsuch

maleficent55 said:


> What about the bunk beds? Does anyone know if they are part of yesteryear now?


I'm at the GCH now, and did not get a renovated room. Bunk beds are moving to YesterLand, but the renovation will take many months (perhaps all year).


----------



## WendyWhy

Crossing my fingers we get a bunk bed one last time when we go in a couple weeks - we've always had one on previous GCH stays and our kids love it so much


----------



## mmmears

Nonsuch said:


> I'm at the GCH now, and did not get a renovated room. Bunk beds are moving to YesterLand, but the renovation will take many months (perhaps all year).



Can you tell if they are just fixing the pools or changing them?


----------



## geminimagk

We are staying in a 2BR suite during the last week of March. Any words of advice? I've only been to DL once before (and stayed at the GC) and people had advised me to ask for a room near the Napa Rose elevators to be close to the DCA entrance. Does that still hold true?


----------



## Nonsuch

mmmears said:


> Can you tell if they are just fixing the pools or changing them?


The pool layout seems unchanged. Pool plaster, coping and pool deck were all removed.  The rough concrete for the pool deck has been done, and random stone is being installed -- very time consuming and labor intensive. The stone will take a week or two to install, workmen cutting stone all day. 

A post on the VGC superthread has completion in mid April. If the weather stays nice, this seems like a good estimate.


----------



## Nonsuch

geminimagk said:


> We are staying in a 2BR suite during the last week of March. Any words of advice? I've only been to DL once before (and stayed at the GC) and people had advised me to ask for a room near the Napa Rose elevators to be close to the DCA entrance. Does that still hold true?


Yes, rooms near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose are very convenient --  I'm just around the corner right now 
While there are some suites in this area, many suites are at the end of the hotel wings above DTD -- some great views, but long walks.


----------



## sunryzez

I will be staying there mid - June. Do you know what renovations should still be going on then? I'm really hoping the pools are open. I know that the lobby is being redone in June but I'm hoping not much else is effected.


----------



## gottalovepluto

sunryzez said:


> I will be staying there mid - June. Do you know what renovations should still be going on then? I'm really hoping the pools are open. I know that the lobby is being redone in June but I'm hoping not much else is effected.


Lobby & guest rooms.


----------



## mmmears

Has anyone seen current pics of the pool area that are online?  If so, can you please post a link?
Or if someone is there and doesn't mind, could you post a pic?

I'm thinking of booking for May, but we do enjoy resting a bit by the pool in the afternoons and we would be disappointed if we couldn't do that.


----------



## cruisehopeful

mmmears said:


> Has anyone seen current pics of the pool area that are online? If so, can you please post a link?
> Or if someone is there and doesn't mind, could you post a pic?


I just got back, but didn't get a picture. There was hammering and sanding going on this morning in the pool area. I had a room that didn't have a view of that area, but walking by and getting a few glimpses of what's going on there, I did see a lot of piles of lumber and a concrete mixer. I couldn't tell exactly what they were doing, though. Looked like a major construction zone and not like the last pictures posted of the area in the rain a couple months ago.


----------



## KJriggs

Was told yesterday by a CM pools scheduled to open 4/22!


----------



## mmmears

KJriggs said:


> Was told yesterday by a CM pools scheduled to open 4/22!



Thanks for the update!  I sure hope they are finished by then!


Is there a post with the schedule?  Or does anyone know what is under construction during the month of May?


----------



## sammykster

We're home and had a great time!  The new room was a bonus but we loved the resort and would definitely stay again.  Here is a pic of the pool progress from the 5th floor elevator in our area!  We were gone just about all day so we didn't hear much besides one time when we came back to grab a drink in the room.  There was a fire alarm test two days we were there but again, didn't notice because we were in the parks.  The only other construction that impacted us were a couple days they had plastic down on the floors in our hallway because there were two rooms still getting done.  I didn't hear anything and could only smell drywall a couple times but not an inconvenience at all.  I ran into construction workers a few times but they tried to stand against the wall and look as invisible as possible - we just thanked them for their work and said everything looked great.  I can try to answer any questions to my best - I know Nonsuch has great information already above from a recent stay


----------



## closetmickey

sammykster said:


> We're home and had a great time!  The new room was a bonus but we loved the resort and would definitely stay again.  Here is a pic of the pool progress from the 5th floor elevator in our area!  We were gone just about all day so we didn't hear much besides one time when we came back to grab a drink in the room.  There was a fire alarm test two days we were there but again, didn't notice because we were in the parks.  The only other construction that impacted us were a couple days they had plastic down on the floors in our hallway because there were two rooms still getting done.  I didn't hear anything and could only smell drywall a couple times but not an inconvenience at all.  I ran into construction workers a few times but they tried to stand against the wall and look as invisible as possible - we just thanked them for their work and said everything looked great.  I can try to answer any questions to my best - I know Nonsuch has great information already above from a recent stay
> 
> View attachment 226631


Pool lookes like it still has quite a ways to go. Especially since the plaster and water have to set for awhile. 

Anyone know what % of rooms are complete? Hoping for a refurbished one in May

Thanks for the update!


----------



## thejman

Are there any refurbished rooms available now? I will be going next week and wondering if it would be possible to get a refurbished room. Thanks


----------



## closetmickey

thejman said:


> Are there any refurbished rooms available now? I will be going next week and wondering if it would be possible to get a refurbished room. Thanks


Some have reported back they they were assigned one - though no word on the numbers completed/your chances of getting one.  Good luck!


----------



## Peter C

Anyone know if they're changing anything in the pools or the slides or just replastering?


----------



## mmmears

I'm looking for the "map" that shows where certain room views (non-DVC) are located, but with 219 pages I can't find it (and I've been looking!)

Can someone post a link or a pic please?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mmmears said:


> I'm looking for the "map" that shows where certain room views (non-DVC) are located, but with 219 pages I can't find it (and I've been looking!)
> 
> Can someone post a link or a pic please?



https://www.disboards.com/threads/g...updated-11-7-13.2396588/page-23#post-36355632


----------



## mmmears

KAT4DISNEY said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/g...updated-11-7-13.2396588/page-23#post-36355632



Thanks - I found that one.  The one I am looking for is the one made by a disboads poster that has color-coded that map so we can see where the room categories are on the map.  I think I've seen it before, but it's been a while.


----------



## Nonsuch

mmmears said:


> Thanks - I found that one.  The one I am looking for is the one made by a disboads poster that has color-coded that map so we can see where the room categories are on the map.  I think I've seen it before, but it's been a while.


Is this the (unofficial) map you are looking for?
 
Standard View
Woods View
Pool View
Park View
*DTD View*

Premium view combines Pool and Park views.
Many former Park view rooms are obstructed by trees, and now classified as Woods or Standard.


----------



## CrazyDuck

Nonsuch said:


> Is this the (unofficial) map you are looking for?
> View attachment 227036
> Standard View
> Woods View
> Pool View
> Park View
> *DTD View*
> 
> Premium view combines Pool and Park views.
> Many former Park view rooms are obstructed by trees, and now classified as Woods or Standard.


How come the links for the maps in your signature don't work?


----------



## mmmears

Nonsuch said:


> Is this the (unofficial) map you are looking for?
> View attachment 227036
> Standard View
> Woods View
> Pool View
> Park View
> *DTD View*
> 
> Premium view combines Pool and Park views.
> Many former Park view rooms are obstructed by trees, and now classified as Woods or Standard.



Yes!  Thank you so much for posting it again!


----------



## mmmears

Any clue what  a deluxe/partial room view is?


----------



## Nonsuch

mmmears said:


> Any clue what  a deluxe/partial room view is?


Likely rooms on lower floors, or "partially" obstructed by trees or other buildings.


----------



## fly girl

Booked our trip for second week of June!  

Looks like (fingers crossed) pools will be done by then, if weather cooperates.  

Lobby, I know will be under construction.  Hopefully it won't be too bad.  

Rooms, here's my question.  I'm sure they will not all be renovated by our visit, but does anyone know what room categories are being completed first? Are they working their way in a pattern, or is it random?  I'd really LOVE a new room.


----------



## azdisneylover

I don't know how Disney is doing their refurb, but, generally, hotels will redo one floor wing at a time. Shut it down completely, then each trade has xxx amount of hours to get in and complete their work. When they are down to the last couple of rooms to be completed (moving furniture back in), the wing is opened up and another is shut. This is done until the renovation is completed.


----------



## fly girl

azdisneylover said:


> I don't know how Disney is doing their refurb, but, generally, hotels will redo one floor wing at a time. Shut it down completely, then each trade has xxx amount of hours to get in and complete their work. When they are down to the last couple of rooms to be completed (moving furniture back in), the wing is opened up and another is shut. This is done until the renovation is completed.



Makes sense.  

Anyone who's had a new room, what floor were you on?  And what catergory of room?


----------



## mmmears

fly girl said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> Anyone who's had a new room, what floor were you on?  And what catergory of room?



Fantastic question!  I hope you get an answer, since I'd love to know it, too.


And my question:  It's been a few years since we stayed at the GCH.  Do they still have the tea sandwiches and some fruits or veggies available mid-day?  (In other words, is there something more substantial and healthier than goldfish crackers to snack on?)


----------



## nelsonkg

Nonsuch said:


> Is this the (unofficial) map you are looking for?
> View attachment 227036
> Standard View
> Woods View
> Pool View
> Park View
> *DTD View*
> 
> Premium view combines Pool and Park views.
> Many former Park view rooms are obstructed by trees, and now classified as Woods or Standard.



So helpful!


----------



## Nonsuch

CrazyDuck said:


> How come the links for the maps in your signature don't work?


Dropbox changed how public folder works.  DISboard now allows larger files, so VGC map is attached here.


----------



## SkaBerrieCake

Brand new here... starting research for a family trip this Fall 

I called today about the renovation schedule and they said so far things are on track or ahead of schedule. I asked particularly about the club level lounge and he said that was set to be finished in mid-Sept while the website lists early October. Exciting!


----------



## gottalovepluto

mmmears said:


> Fantastic question!  I hope you get an answer, since I'd love to know it, too.
> 
> 
> And my question:  It's been a few years since we stayed at the GCH.  Do they still have the tea sandwiches and some fruits or veggies available mid-day?  (In other words, is there something more substantial and healthier than goldfish crackers to snack on?)


Do you mean on the CL? If so then yes, afternoon tea is a special of the grand and it includes the tea sandwiches and some wonderful scones with Devonshire cream topping and choc covered strawberries I think.


----------



## Nonsuch

SkaBerrieCake said:


> ...I asked particularly about the club level lounge and he said that was set to be finished in mid-Sept while the website lists early October. Exciting!


I asked lounge CM about  the remodel (last week) and he shared a few details:
(of course, front-line CM often do not have accurate information)

During previous remodels, the lounge was relocated to the Mt. Whitney Presidential Suite (room 6012).  Closing a Signature suite will cost GCH some revenue (several thousand $ per night), so I would not be surprised if a room in the convention center is used.

The food service counter will be moved from the short side wall to the longer back wall (wall with the entrance door).
There will be more glass on the patio side, perhaps glass all the way across.
The patio/balcony will have a long counter (where there is currently a railing), to accommodate more guests viewing fireworks.


----------



## mmmears

gottalovepluto said:


> Do you mean on the CL? If so then yes, afternoon tea is a special of the grand and it includes the tea sandwiches and some wonderful scones with Devonshire cream topping and choc covered strawberries I think.



Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## GeneralTso

We check in tomorrow (3/27) and have booked a park view. I requested a refurbished room, and she said the many park view rooms were the new rooms, so it looks good. Will report back.


----------



## nelsonkg

Good morning! How do you request a room? And when should you do it? I am about 3 months out. Thanks!


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> I asked lounge CM about  the remodel (last week) and he shared a few details:
> (of course, front-line CM often do not have accurate information)
> 
> During previous remodels, the lounge was relocated to the Mt. Whitney Presidential Suite (room 6012).  Closing a Signature suite will cost GCH some revenue (several thousand $ per night), so I would not be surprised if a room in the convention center is used.
> 
> The food service counter will be moved from the short side wall to the longer back wall (wall with the entrance door).
> There will be more glass on the patio side, perhaps glass all the way across.
> The patio/balcony will have a long counter (where there is currently a railing), to accommodate more guests viewing fireworks.



I was in there last Friday when Chef Sutton was taking Chef Hunnel (V&A's) on a tour of the hotel and they came through the lounge, I couldn't really hear everything they were saying, but it sounded like they were going to really upgrade the place to include more hot entrees and potentially some cooking stations.  Don't quote me on it, but if so that would be nice.


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> I was in there last Friday when Chef Sutton was taking Chef Hunnel (V&A's) on a tour of the hotel and they came through the lounge, I couldn't really hear everything they were saying, but it sounded like they were going to really upgrade the place to include more hot entrees and potentially some cooking stations.  Don't quote me on it, but if so that would be nice.


I'm quoting you 

While more food options would be nice, I'll be happy if there are just a few more toasters (which are often a bottleneck in the morning).

It would be quite interesting to know what ideas the 2 top chefs shared.


----------



## LoriKM

Hi everyone!  We will be staying at GCH end of April and have a theme park view room booked.  I keep hearing that it is so far from the DD entrance to go to Disneyland.  Does anyone know exactly how far it is from a theme park room to the lobby?  We have a 5 and 7 year old and last year we stayed in a standard room right by the lobby so walk was easy, wondering how much more their little legs can take if it really is far.  Are others making it a bigger deal then it is?  I hope so.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LoriKM said:


> Hi everyone!  We will be staying at GCH end of April and have a theme park view room booked.  I keep hearing that it is so far from the DD entrance to go to Disneyland.  Does anyone know exactly how far it is from a theme park room to the lobby?  We have a 5 and 7 year old and last year we stayed in a standard room right by the lobby so walk was easy, wondering how much more their little legs can take if it really is far.  Are others making it a bigger deal then it is?  I hope so.



Much ado about nothing.

I always puzzle over the long walks in a hotel when people will walk miles getting to and around the parks.


----------



## LoriKM

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Much ado about nothing.
> 
> I always puzzle over the long walks in a hotel when people will walk miles getting to and around the parks.



Thanks.  I agree.  I just had a moment where I  thought maybe it really is this terribly long winding maze that some people complain about.....have you stayed in a theme park room?  Curious on what to room area to request if we are wanting to see the Mickey Wheel.


----------



## Nonsuch

LoriKM said:


> ...I just had a moment where I  thought maybe it really is this terribly long winding maze that some people complain about...


I overheard a kid (around 10) spontaneously shout "It's like a maze!" while his family searched for their room 


LoriKM said:


> ...Curious on what to room area to request if we are wanting to see the Mickey Wheel.


Rooms 5240 to 5260 (even numbers) have a view of the Mickey Wheel.  These rooms are the most distant from the DTD and DCA entrances.

A good room request is:  Room located near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose.
There is no view of the Mickey Wheel, but the Park views are quite nice.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LoriKM said:


> Thanks.  I agree.  I just had a moment where I  thought maybe it really is this terribly long winding maze that some people complain about.....have you stayed in a theme park room?  Curious on what to room area to request if we are wanting to see the Mickey Wheel.



Yes, I've had a theme park view a few years ago, a couple of times. It of course is walking down the hall and going to be further but never had a thought like -wow, don't know if I can make it back to the room!


----------



## LoriKM

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, I've had a theme park view a few years ago, a couple of times. It of course is walking down the hall and going to be further but never had a thought like -wow, don't know if I can make it back to the room!



LOL!  Thanks for the room numbers!  I will look I to those!


----------



## BriannaRuth

We stayed in a theme park view near the Napa Rose elevators a couple of years ago.  It's definitely a walk.  It's indoors so it's a nice walk, but basically you're going all the way from the entrance at DTD, through the restaurant area of the hotel to the lobby, then back around towards DCA.  And it did feel a little like a maze.  

I think the main thing is when you enter your hotel, you're used to thinking, "I'm here!" ... but you're not.  My kids never complained but they were older than yours.


----------



## BriannaRuth

Is the "secret exit" still a thing with the new security locations?


----------



## Nonsuch

BriannaRuth said:


> Is the "secret exit" still a thing with the new security locations?


Some cones block the stairs down at the 3rd floor (March 20).  I did not go down to check if an alarm has been added to the exit door.


----------



## gottalovepluto

franandaj said:


> I was in there last Friday when Chef Sutton was taking Chef Hunnel (V&A's) on a tour of the hotel and they came through the lounge, I couldn't really hear everything they were saying, but it sounded like they were going to really upgrade the place to include more hot entrees and potentially some cooking stations.  Don't quote me on it, but if so that would be nice.


OH PLEASE DISNEY, PRETTY, PRETTY PLEASE! Bring GCH up to the WDW CL standard it should be   ...My pocketbook will hate it but I'll love it!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Nonsuch said:


> The patio/balcony will have a long counter (where there is currently a railing), to accommodate more guests viewing fireworks.



I'm having a hard time picturing how this accommodates more guests, are they thinking that a long counter will encourage more people to stand along what is now the railing? Because I recall plenty of people standing along the railing during the fireworks.


----------



## LoriKM

That no you for the


BriannaRuth said:


> We stayed in a theme park view near the Napa Rose elevators a couple of years ago.  It's definitely a walk.  It's indoors so it's a nice walk, but basically you're going all the way from the entrance at DTD, through the restaurant area of the hotel to the lobby, then back around towards DCA.  And it did feel a little like a maze.
> 
> I think the main thing is when you enter your hotel, you're used to thinking, "I'm here!" ... but you're not.  My kids never complained but they were older than yours.



Thank you for the information.  Looking at the map, any theme park room does seem to be one of the farthest in the hotel.  Has anyone stay in the rooms that are surrounding the pools but still have a view of the park (Mickey wheel)?  Im wondering if this is a good option, some park view but closer to entrances.  Rooms like 4302 through 4354?


----------



## StarlitNight05

Does anyone know if you can add club level service to an existing, regular (Woods view) room reservation?


----------



## fly girl

StarlitNight05 said:


> Does anyone know if you can add club level service to an existing, regular (Woods view) room reservation?



I'm not 100% but I believe no, you can't add -- but you certainly can change to a club level room by calling if they have rooms available.  

If your thinking along lines of Universal Orlando Club Level where you can add it on for the extra price, I don't believe DL or WDW does that.


----------



## Tardisblue

How challenging is it to book during spring break?  We're WDW veterans but want to make the journey west to try out DL.


----------



## LoriKM

Tardisblue said:


> How challenging is it to book during spring break?  We're WDW veterans but want to make the journey west to try out DL.



Spring break is a very busy time for DL, but I am sure there are still rooms out there available.  I know the Grand Californian and (maybe all Disney hotels) is having a 20% off rooms starting end of April through May, if you can wait.


----------



## Tardisblue

LoriKM said:


> Spring break is a very busy time for DL, but I am sure there are still rooms out there available.  I know the Grand Californian and (maybe all Disney hotels) is having a 20% off rooms starting end of April through May, if you can wait.



We were hoping to book Grand Californian using DVC points, so we'll have to wait until September to try to book 7 months out.  We'll have to wait to see if anything is available.


----------



## Disney_Alli

Tardisblue said:


> We were hoping to book Grand Californian using DVC points, so we'll have to wait until September to try to book 7 months out.  We'll have to wait to see if anything is available.



Ah if you'd mentioned DVC the answer would have been simpler. The answer is booking DVC at ANY time of year 7 months out is challenging. Be prepared to book at the exact time it opens online and be prepared to need to use a waitlist.


----------



## D2Pugs

Does anyone know if the construction on the CL lounge has taken place? 
If so, where is the new lounge located? TIA!


----------



## Tardisblue

Disney_Alli said:


> Ah if you'd mentioned DVC the answer would have been simpler. The answer is booking DVC at ANY time of year 7 months out is challenging. Be prepared to book at the exact time it opens online and be prepared to need to use a waitlist.



Yeah, in hindsight I see that may have been helpful.  Fair enough, we'll see what happens when I try to book this fall.


----------



## psac

We're staying at the DLH this week, but just wanted to mention we had a great dinner at Napa Rose on Monday. We really enjoyed it. The GCH is really beautiful inside. Except for the pool, you wouldn't know it was being refurbed at all. If not for some of the horror story reviews when we booked (like not having water overnight), we would have been disappointed in choosing the DLH. But we do like where we're at.


----------



## gabbyrodman

Nonsuch said:


> I overheard a kid (around 10) spontaneously shout "It's like a maze!" while his family searched for their room
> 
> Rooms 5240 to 5260 (even numbers) have a view of the Mickey Wheel.  These rooms are the most distant from the DTD and DCA entrances.
> 
> A good room request is:  Room located near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose.
> There is no view of the Mickey Wheel, but the Park views are quite nice.


Are these theme park view rooms quiet or can you hear downtown Disney and theme park noise?


----------



## Nonsuch

gabbyrodman said:


> Are these theme park view rooms quiet or can you hear downtown Disney and theme park noise?


These rooms (5240 - 5260 even) are very close to Goofy's Sky School, so park noise is loud with the sliding door open.  I have not stayed in these hotel rooms, but the nearby villas are quiet with the sliding doors closed.

Park view rooms near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose are much more peaceful.
Sound from DTD does not reach any Park view rooms.


----------



## BriannaRuth

We stayed in a room near Napa Rose Elevators overlooking GRR mountain and the pathway towards Soarin'.  Definitely no noise problems there.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Has there been any definitive word on what the lobby refurb is going to include and for how long?  Can't believe we had our stay with the pool construction blasting away all day, every day, all weekend long in January and now are going to have the lobby in June so trying to get prepared.


----------



## D2Pugs

GeneralTso said:


> We check in tomorrow (3/27) and have booked a park view. I requested a refurbished room, and she said the many park view rooms were the new rooms, so it looks good. Will report back.



Hope you had a magical trip! Were you able to get a refurbished room for your trip? We booked a premium CL room for the end of May and are hoping the room is renovated!


----------



## Sun_soakin

We'll be there in two weeks again...yay!  Hoping the pool reopens. Have they remodeled any rooms near the napa rose elevators yet?


----------



## Laurapullman453

Now that the security checkpoint is moved to the beginning of Downtown Disney (DD), can you get to DD from the Grand Californian???


----------



## Disney_Alli

Laurapullman453 said:


> Now that the security checkpoint is moved to the beginning of Downtown Disney (DD), can you get to DD from the Grand Californian???



Yep just walk in next to Sephora as usual.


----------



## BriannaRuth

Disney_Alli said:


> Yep just walk in next to Sephora as usual.



There's a security checkpoint there as well, going from the GCH to DtD.


----------



## Nonsuch

Pool update:
Fountain Pool (nearest Storytellers) was plastered yesterday (April 12) and filled. Plaster should cure and water stablized in about a week. Construction walls have been added between the pools, so Fountain can open while work continues on the other pools.

Edit to add:
Should be open soon:  Fountain Pool, Kiddie Pool, Hot Tub (behind trees on right)
Photo from April 13, random stone pool deck looks very nice.


----------



## DDhunter

Don't know if anyone cares, but I just got an email saying there are special rates at GCH if you call directly for dates between now and 04/22.   You need to call though, can't do it online. 714-520-5050.  I'm guessing they are pretty under booked, as I don't think I have ever gotten an email like this one.


----------



## MaleficentRN

DDhunter said:


> Don't know if anyone cares, but I just got an email saying there are special rates at GCH if you call directly for dates between now and 04/22.   You need to call though, can't do it online. 714-520-5050.  I'm guessing they are pretty under booked, as I don't think I have ever gotten an email like this one.


Does it say what dates and what kind of rates?


----------



## DDhunter

MaleficentRN said:


> Does it say what dates and what kind of rates?


It is very limited dates, from today thru 4/22 and travel must be completed by 4/23.  You have to call to get the rates, which I didn't.


----------



## Dvcfan55

DDhunter said:


> It is very limited dates, from today thru 4/22 and travel must be completed by 4/23.  You have to call to get the rates, which I didn't.


I tried calling for this "offer". For comparison, I'm staying at DLH with dapper day rates and the price difference was a little over $700 to switch hotels for my dates.


----------



## jpessa

Dvcfan55 said:


> I tried calling for this "offer". For comparison, I'm staying at DLH with dapper day rates and the price difference was a little over $700 to switch hotels for my dates.


$700 more, or less? I'm guessing more. For how many nights? Did they give you a price per night?


----------



## Dvcfan55

jpessa said:


> $700 more, or less? I'm guessing more. For how many nights? Did they give you a price per night?


it was $700 more! My dates are 4/20-4/23. He just said they didn't have standard view available only courtyard/woods view. My DLH hotel was booked with dapper day convention pricing in a standard room. There are still room available on the dapper day website booking link at the GCH for far less than Disney quoted me over the phone. The difference I figured out to be about $290 wish for the 3 nights of my stay. Im still thinking about switching. But wouldn't call disney directly!!


----------



## jpessa

Dvcfan55 said:


> it was $700 more! My dates are 4/20-4/23. He just said they didn't have standard view available only courtyard/woods view. My DLH hotel was booked with dapper day convention pricing in a standard room. There are still room available on the dapper day website booking link at the GCH for far less than Disney quoted me over the phone. The difference I figured out to be about $290 wish for the 3 nights of my stay. Im still thinking about switching. But wouldn't call disney directly!!


Ok thanks. I'm staying 4/19 to 4/23 with the Dapper Day rate, your reply will save me a phone call so thank you!


----------



## Spintopbeach

I was wondering if concierge level staff are there to check you in early in the morning, like 8am?  Also, the club will be undergoing renovation when we're there so would we still get a private check in into a different location?  Thank you.


----------



## Nonsuch

Spintopbeach said:


> I was wondering if concierge level staff are there to check you in early in the morning, like 8am?


The lounge opens at 6:30AM and concierge guest services are available at that time.


Spintopbeach said:


> ...the club will be undergoing renovation when we're there so would we still get a private check in into a different location?


"Priority Check-in" is a feature of Club Level, so it would be surprising for this amenity is suspended.


----------



## Spintopbeach

Nonsuch said:


> The lounge opens at 6:30AM and concierge guest services are available at that time.
> 
> "Priority Check-in" is a feature of Club Level, so it would be surprising for this amenity is suspended.


Thank you so much; that's awesome!


----------



## Sun_soakin

Any new pool or room remodel updates?  Last I saw they should be reopening part of the pool area pretty soon.  Also wondering if they've remodel rooms near the napa rose elevators yet


----------



## lifesavacation

Sun_soakin said:


> Any new pool or room remodel updates?  Last I saw they should be reopening part of the pool area pretty soon.  Also wondering if they've remodel rooms near the napa rose elevators yet



I called yesterday to cancel my back up reservation at the DL Hotel and the CM told me the official opening of the Fountain pool is 5/15.  We're at the GC 5/8-5/12 so this is not what I wanted to hear.  I'll keep my backup reservation until I'm forced to cancel. I'm hoping someone who is currently at the GC can ask and get a more reliable opening date.


----------



## closetmickey

What is the name of the main pool with slide? I'm a little torn as I will be there the end of May but IMHO the DIsneyland pool with slides and eating/bar options is much more fun.  Guess it's  a win either way


----------



## Nonsuch

closetmickey said:


> What is the name of the main pool with slide? ...


 
The slide goes into the Redwood Pool.  The redwood tree "stump" that supports the slide has been nicely refurbished 

The Fountain Pool (12), Children's Pool (13) Smaller Spa (not listed), all seem ready to open.
When the Fountain Pool opens, it will likely be overcrowded until the other pools are ready...


----------



## closetmickey

I would think they would still have to offer the DLH or PP slides until the Redwood Pool opens.


----------



## whoever

closetmickey said:


> I would think they would still have to offer the DLH or PP slides until the Redwood Pool opens.


They do.  I have a res at the GCH&SP this weekend and they have the DLH and PPH pools available.  We booked a cabana at the DLH as a result.


----------



## fly girl

Any updates on renovated rooms?  I really would love a new room for our upcoming June trip, and curious to know what areas have had the refurb.


----------



## Angrose

fly girl said:


> Any updates on renovated rooms?  I really would love a new room for our upcoming June trip, and curious to know what areas have had the refurb.


I'm wondering this as well. My trip is early July and i keep going back and forth about where to stay, DLH or GCH. It would be great to get a renovated room, or to at least be able to know which areas have been done to put in a request. I'm also torn because, even though the pools will be open, the great hall is supposed to be under refurb then. I've never stayed at GCH, but I have stayed at DLH a few times and PPH once. It would be great to complete the trifecta, but I don't want to be disappointed by not gettting the full "grand" experience. What to do ??!!


----------



## Laurapullman453

Our stay starts 5/1 so I called today to get an update on the pools. Guest services said all pools would be closed during our stay, but even if the Fountain pool opened we would still have access to the other hotels pools. I have seen pictures that make it seem like one of the pools would be open, but I guess we will have to wait and see...


----------



## Nonsuch

I took some renovated room photos last month, but have been slow to post.
The shower was a topic in another thread, so here are a few photos:

The tub has been replaced by a shower with glass doors:
 

 

Bench inside shower:
 

Wide drain:
 

Adjustable height, handheld shower head:
 

Ceiling mounted "rain" showerhead:
 

Basketweave floor tile pattern, and wood floor (used in sink and entry areas):


----------



## StormyCA

I really, really love that floor tiling!


----------



## DL_Forever

DL_Forever said:


> We are staying in a VGC Studio beginning of April.  I'll take some pictures and post them when I return.



Well I totally failed and forgot to take pictures of the room while we were at VGC, SORRY!  We stayed in room 6504 (Studio) from 4/7-4/11.  This was our first stay so I have no first hand experience with how the rooms looked before this, but from the renovation photos I've seen, I don't believe this room had been renovated yet.


----------



## Nonsuch

DL_Forever said:


> ...We stayed in room 6504 (Studio) from 4/7-4/11.  This was our first stay so I have no first hand experience with how the rooms looked before this, but from the renovation photos I've seen, I don't believe this room had been renovated yet.


The renovation of the villas is less extensive than the hotel rooms, the bathrooms are not being changed (other than perhaps paint and shower curtain).  Photos of a renovated 1-bedroom.
You received a great villa for your first visit  
Wonderful views of the Paradise Pier area from the "corner" balcony.


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> I took some renovated room photos last month, but have been slow to post.
> The shower was a topic in another thread, so here are a few photos:



I am so glad we always stay in a 1 bedroom villa. I would be very upset not to have a bathtub in such a high end hotel no matter how nice the shower looked!


----------



## fly girl

I keep giggling every time I see the floor -- Disney somehow saw my kitchen backsplash and was inspired!  Yes, it was all because of my kitchen.  You're welcome!


----------



## DL_Forever

Nonsuch said:


> The renovation of the villas is less extensive than the hotel rooms, the bathrooms are not being changed (other than perhaps paint and shower curtain).  Photos of a renovated 1-bedroom.
> You received a great villa for your first visit
> Wonderful views of the Paradise Pier area from the "corner" balcony.



Very pleased with the room we received.  The kids LOVED watching the World of Color every night from our room!


----------



## Nonsuch

Some additional renovated room pictures from my visit last month 
Along with a group of friends we had 5 GCH rooms, and only one was renovated.  This actually matches my rough estimate that 20% of the rooms were done at that time -- in order to complete the renovation before the peak holiday season, about 100 rooms (10%) need to be done each month.

This was not my room and friends had already unpacked, so I was not able to "stage" the room for photos.

The room was 5503.  Villas are all numbered x5xx, but there are 8 regular hotel rooms in the VGC wing.


These nice 3-panel doors were part of the original VGC expansion in 2009, so it will be interesting to see if similar doors appear on renovated rooms in other areas of the hotel (I suspect not).


Inside view of the entry (forgot to turn light on).  Entry and sink areas are now hardwood floor, rather than carpet.


Entry light.


A significant change is there removal of the large closet with 2 heavy doors, which used a large amount of space.  New closets are more like built-in furniture.


The new closet is quite small.


Replacing free standing dresser and desk/table are built-in furniture.

Desk (reverse angle)
Nice little lamp, I hope guests don't steal them.  Small "lawyer" desk lamps were often stolen from the villas.


TV


2 queen beds in this room.  There is also a love seat sized sofa, which does not fold out -- rather than a daybed.


----------



## Nonsuch

There is now indirectly lighting wrapping around the room.
Actually much brighter than my camera makes it appear.
 

Nicely patterned privacy drapes.  Wisely placed inside the room, rather than against the sliding door -- this single change makes the room appear lighter and larger 
 

Blackout drapes are also lighter colored.
 

Keurig coffee maker on a small dedicated counter, much better than over the sink.
 

Coffee supplies in drawer below Keurig.
 

Glass door refrigerator.


----------



## Nonsuch

Bathroom vanity is very similar to the original design, wood could even be reused (although I doubt it).
 

Large mirror with light ring.
 

Small lighted magnifying mirror:
 

Rectangular sink, rather than round/oval.
 

Amenities.  New trays and tissue holder (perviously tissues were in a dispenser below the counter).


----------



## Nonsuch

This inlaid wood artwork between the beds is a very nice detail, along with wallpaper to continue the design.
Orange trees pay homage to the orange groves that DL replaced.
Chip and Dale (mascots of GCH) are featured.
 

Oranges and Chip and Dale.
 

This frame is used in all the VGC units, with a different VGC print.


----------



## Nonsuch

Entry light switch.  New style switches and outlets made by Legrand.
 

Vanity area light switch.
 

2 AC outlets and 4 USB above the desk.  A second similar set is a few feet away below the TV.


Outlets on both sides of the vanity.
 

Outlets above nightstand (below wood inlay artwork).
 

Clock with 2 more USB outlets, for a total of 14 USB charger outlets.


----------



## BayouQueen

Loving the look of these new rooms.  Modernized and functional without being "sterile" at all.  Fabulous.  Thank you so much, Nonsuch, for getting these posted!


----------



## kailuagirl

wow!!  So nice!!  And love all the outlets.  Now more using every single one in the room.


----------



## kailuagirl

So bummed they got ride of the bathtubs.  My dd9 loved soaking in the tub after a fun day in the parks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kailuagirl said:


> So bummed they got ride of the bathtubs.  My dd9 loved soaking in the tub after a fun day in the parks.



I think there will be rooms with tubs too.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Great photos, I'm hoping we get a renovated room when we check in next Monday, although I won't keep my hopes up. I'll report back on our room assignment and the pool progress.


----------



## fly girl

Thanks @Nonsuch for the photos.  

I'm loving the refurb!  Fingers crossed we are lucky enough to get one in June.


----------



## MacMama0930

StarlitNight05 said:


> Great photos, I'm hoping we get a renovated room when we check in next Monday, although I won't keep my hopes up. I'll report back on our room assignment and the pool progress.



Please post about the pool progress as we switched our reservations to the Grand next month after a CM said the pools would be done by 5/15 - curious to know the progress!!


----------



## StarlitNight05

MacMama0930 said:


> Please post about the pool progress as we switched our reservations to the Grand next month after a CM said the pools would be done by 5/15 - curious to know the progress!!


Will do -- I'll be sure to post some pics as well!


----------



## Nonsuch

MacMama0930 said:


> Please post about the pool progress as we switched our reservations to the Grand next month after a CM said the pools would be done by 5/15 - curious to know the progress!!


It's surprising that the Fountain pool has not opened, or at least no reports.
Pools are generally ready in 10 days (according to a my local pool service) and the Fountain pool was filled 15 days ago (April 12).

Photo from April 13.
Mariposa pool in the foreground and filled Fountain Pool in the background.  Mariposa pool deck is rectangular stone in random sizes, while Fountain pool used stone with random shapes.


----------



## closetmickey

Yes- was there today and now both the Fountain and Mariposa have water- but it looks like some work is still going on around the Mariposa pool.


----------



## closetmickey

Still wandering- looks like they are currently working on rooms facing monorail courtyard, top two floors.  Mattresses can be seen propped against the sliders. So maybe construction on these rooms are close to finishing?? And halls are blocked off on 5th and 6th floor surrounding the lobby.


----------



## closetmickey

Sorry for the multiple posts....a manager also confirmed an opening date of 5/15 for Fountain pool and 5/30 to begin work in the lobby. He explained that lobby work would take place section by section, so it sounded like it would never be closed off completely. He mentioned they were redoing the floors a bit at a time. sorry i didn't ask for more details!


----------



## MaleficentRN

Nonsuch said:


> This inlaid wood artwork between the beds is a very nice detail, along with wallpaper to continue the design.
> Orange trees pay homage to the orange groves that DL replaced.
> Chip and Dale (mascots of GCH) are featured.
> View attachment 233583
> 
> Oranges and Chip and Dale.
> View attachment 233584
> 
> This frame is used in all the VGC units, with a different VGC print.
> View attachment 233585



This artwork is adorable! I would have this in my home!


----------



## StormyCA

@Nonsuch Thanks so much for the pictures.  I think the redo has exceeded my expectations!

I must admit I'm a wee bit disappointed that they've done away with the 'real' coffee mugs.  We always enjoyed having our morning joe in a 'real cup'.  I think it would have been nice for them to keep them plus the option of a to-go cup.  At least they've kept the 'real' water glasses.  

I do like the new tissue holder.  As a person who tends to allergies, it's nice that I can now move the tissue box to between the beds!

You mentioned the love seat/sofa/daybed (whatever one calls it) doesn't fold out.  So it doesn't make into a bed of any kind?  I figured it would be a jack-knife sofa for the 5th person in the room.  If not, that does seem to make room capacity four people.  

Small things.  First world problems!


----------



## Nonsuch

MaleficentRN said:


> This artwork is adorable! I would have this in my home!


I would also like the wood inlay in my home. I'll make due with this wood work (posted earlier in this thread). 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/g...pdated-11-7-13.2396588/page-209#post-56748036


----------



## panthergirl

closetmickey said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts....a manager also confirmed an opening date of 5/15 for Fountain pool and 5/30 to begin work in the lobby. He explained that lobby work would take place section by section, so it sounded like it would never be closed off completely. He mentioned they were redoing the floors a bit at a time. sorry i didn't ask for more details!


Will that include the children's pool by any chance?


----------



## closetmickey

panthergirl said:


> Will that include the children's pool by any chance?


I'm not sure.  Seems like they are close enough that it would, though.


----------



## dislaney

We stayed in a refurbished room earlier this week and was very happy with it.  Beds and pillows were super comfortable and loved the new lighting and also all the USB outlets to charge phones, etc.


----------



## fly girl

dislaney said:


> We stayed in a refurbished room earlier this week and was very happy with it.  Beds and pillows were super comfortable and loved the new lighting and also all the USB outlets to charge phones, etc.



What catergory room were you in?


----------



## dislaney

fly girl said:


> What catergory room were you in?


We were just standard view.  We did specifically ask for a renovated room at checkin- so not sure if they had already booked us in one or not?!


----------



## fly girl

dislaney said:


> We were just standard view.  We did specifically ask for a renovated room at checkin- so not sure if they had already booked us in one or not?!



Thank you!!  I requested that too, but the CM on the phone seemed a little snippy about it when I politely asked. I know it's a request and not guaranteed, so maybe she was having an off day or she's was tired of putting a refurb room in reservation request.  Idk.  I thought about calling back to make sure it was entered.


----------



## dislaney

fly girl said:


> Thank you!!  I requested that too, but the CM on the phone seemed a little snippy about it when I politely asked. I know it's a request and not guaranteed, so maybe she was having an off day or she's was tired of putting a refurb room in reservation request.  Idk.  I thought about calling back to make sure it was entered.


Aww, hopefully the CM was just having a bad day!  I would definitely ask again at checkin though, it can't hurt.  Hope you get one!


----------



## Nonsuch

dislaney said:


> We were just standard view.  We did specifically ask for a renovated room at checkin- so not sure if they had already booked us in one or not?!


What was your room number?   Especially interested if any rooms outside the VGC expansion are done (x2xx).
What was the bed configuration?  Also, was there a Love Seat or Daybed?  (or other).


----------



## closetmickey

Nonsuch said:


> What was your room number?   Especially interested if any rooms outside the VGC expansion are done (x2xx).
> What was the bed configuration?  Also, was there a Love Seat or Daybed?  (or other).


A Mousekeeper allowed me to peek in a room she was cleaning. It was a regular room, but part of the VGC expansion, I believe. I asked her which rooms were already completed, and she said only those in the expansion area. FWIW


----------



## dislaney

Nonsuch said:


> What was your room number?   Especially interested if any rooms outside the VGC expansion are done (x2xx).
> What was the bed configuration?  Also, was there a Love Seat or Daybed?  (or other).



It was part of the VGC expansion rooms #2249. The room had two queen beds and a love seat.


----------



## TexasErin

dislaney said:


> It was part of the VGC expansion rooms #2249. The room had two queen beds and a love seat.



Did the love seat make into a bed?


----------



## StarlitNight05

Hi all. Just got back from my short stay at the Grand. The pools were still closed as of 5/3 and they were offering shuttles to DLH.  Our room was not renovated and was a view of the pool construction (boo).  We were in 3342.

I took a picture from our balcony of the current pool progress (see attached image), looks like the Fountain pool is pretty much done. Not sure why they aren't letting guests use it. At one point there were a lot of construction workers looking at it and talking. I didn't hear or see any additional work on it though.


----------



## Disney Dad ADL

StarlitNight05 said:


> Hi all. Just got back from my short stay at the Grand. The pools were still closed as of 5/3 and they were offering shuttles to DLH.  Our room was not renovated and was a view of the pool construction (boo).  We were in 3342.
> 
> I took a picture from our balcony of the current pool progress (see attached image), looks like the Fountain pool is pretty much done. Not sure why they aren't letting guests use it. At one point there were a lot of construction workers looking at it and talking. I didn't hear or see any additional work on it though.



Thanks for the update!  We are going in June and really hoping the pools will be done by then.  Is that the kiddie pool in the back behind the fountain pool?  My kids liked hanging out in the kiddie pool last time.


----------



## closetmickey

Disney Dad ADL said:


> Thanks for the update!  We are going in June and really hoping the pools will be done by then.  Is that the kiddie pool in the back behind the fountain pool?  My kids liked hanging out in the kiddie pool last time.


I believe that is the hot tub and that the kiddie pool is blocked by the trees - would be towards the upper left of that photo.


----------



## StarlitNight05

closetmickey said:


> I believe that is the hot tub and that the kiddie pool is blocked by the trees - would be towards the upper left of that photo.


Yes, that's the hot tub in the back. I couldn't see past the trees so I'm not sure if the kiddie pool was back there.


----------



## Nonsuch

StarlitNight05 said:


> Yes, that's the hot tub in the back. I couldn't see past the trees so I'm not sure if the kiddie pool was back there.


Kiddie pool is visible in this photo from April 13 (reverse angle from recent photo):





I initially thought the construction walls within the pool area were to allow individual pools to open, but perhaps the walls are only to protect completed work.  Interesting that the walls around the Fountain pool were tan colored, but are now green.  The Mariposa pool and larger Hot Tub are tightly surrounded by walls, in the background of the recent photo:


----------



## trishadono

So I am pretty familiar with WDW but dl not so much

I'm going 6/15-18 paying rack rate for premium view cl. I want premium view cause dh is like @Nonsuch  and would like those park view rooms x333-x3357 so he doesn't have any rooms looking at him! I would like x300-x324 because I have only been to dl once last year for dd21 bday (just us 2) and CS ride was one of our highlights and seeing that from room would be amazing. Lastly to get dh to switch from DLH because he liked the view there I booked cl mainly to be on floors 5/6 guaranteed.

Then I noticed I could book 6/15 for one night with spring sale. All categories are available. My questions are:

Shoild I book a pv cl room 6/15-16 with sale then  book 6/16-18 same category and then notify them " continuing reservation so that I don't have to switch rooms. Does this work at dl?

Or can I book a cheap room since we land at midnight anyways then go down at 6am on the 16th and check in for our pv cl room then?

Will they give us a late checkout at room 1 if room 2 isn't ready?

At WDW I go down early and have always gotten room right away. 6am may seem early but from NY it will feel like 9am 

Normally I just pay extra because moving is pain. Here however the savings could be significant. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Nonsuch

trishadono said:


> Shoild I book a pv cl room 6/15-16 with sale then  book 6/16-18 same category and then notify them " continuing reservation so that I don't have to switch rooms. Does this work at dl?


If you go this route, you might want to just call the hotel.  They might be able to add the lower rate room to your existing reservation.



trishadono said:


> Or can I book a cheap room since we land at midnight anyways then go down at 6am on the 16th and check in for our pv cl room then?


This might be the best approach.  At midnight the lounge is closed and club level guest services are also gone, so there will be no special benefit the first night.  You could check-in at 6:30AM (they might be there at 6:00), with club level guest services (6th floor, near the lobby elevators).  You will be issued keys and can use the lounge immediately.

Early check-in will give you the best chance of getting your requested room.  Make sure to let the CM know the view is more important than the room being immediately available (assuming that is true).

The CM will not tell you the room you will receive, however it is printed on the small form you must sign.  So it the location is not what you requested, try to change it while checking in.

Your request should be similar to:  "Park View, High Floor, Near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose"
Many rooms that match this description are Premium View Club Level, so you have the best possible chance.


trishadono said:


> Will they give us a late checkout at room 1 if room 2 isn't ready?


Late checkout is generally only until 1PM (if available at all), and rooms are often not available until 3PM.
Bell Services will hold your luggage if there is a time gap without a room.  They will pickup and deliver to your room, do not waste time in the Bell Service line in the lobby.  Also, let them know the bags are being stored for a room change.


----------



## dislaney

TexasErin said:


> Did the love seat make into a bed?



I don't think it folded out into a bed.


----------



## trishadono

Nonsuch said:


> If you go this route, you might want to just call the hotel.  They might be able to add the lower rate room to your existing reservation.
> 
> 
> This might be the best approach.  At midnight the lounge is closed and club level guest services are also gone, so there will be no special benefit the first night.  You could check-in at 6:30AM (they might be there at 6:00), with club level guest services (6th floor, near the lobby elevators).  You will be issued keys and can use the lounge immediately.
> 
> Early check-in will give you the best chance of getting your requested room.  Make sure to let the CM know the view is more important than the room being immediately available (assuming that is true).
> 
> The CM will not tell you the room you will receive, however it is printed on the small form you must sign.  So it the location is not what you requested, try to change it while checking in.
> 
> Your request should be similar to:  "Park View, High Floor, Near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose"
> Many rooms that match this description are Premium View Club Level, so you have the best possible chance.
> 
> Late checkout is generally only until 1PM (if available at all), and rooms are often not available until 3PM.
> Bell Services will hold your luggage if there is a time gap without a room.  They will pickup and deliver to your room, do not waste time in the Bell Service line in the lobby.  Also, let them know the bags are being stored for a room change.


Thanks for taking the time to answer. 

I feel I keep bugging you but you keep knowing what I need lol.

Pm me anytime if need WDW stuff. I go 4 times a year.

Yes a slight disney addiction.


----------



## trishadono

Nonsuch said:


> If you go this route, you might want to just call the hotel.  They might be able to add the lower rate room to your existing reservation.
> 
> 
> This might be the best approach.  At midnight the lounge is closed and club level guest services are also gone, so there will be no special benefit the first night.  You could check-in at 6:30AM (they might be there at 6:00), with club level guest services (6th floor, near the lobby elevators).  You will be issued keys and can use the lounge immediately.
> 
> Early check-in will give you the best chance of getting your requested room.  Make sure to let the CM know the view is more important than the room being immediately available (assuming that is true).
> 
> The CM will not tell you the room you will receive, however it is printed on the small form you must sign.  So it the location is not what you requested, try to change it while checking in.
> 
> Your request should be similar to:  "Park View, High Floor, Near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose"
> Many rooms that match this description are Premium View Club Level, so you have the best possible chance.
> 
> Late checkout is generally only until 1PM (if available at all), and rooms are often not available until 3PM.
> Bell Services will hold your luggage if there is a time gap without a room.  They will pickup and deliver to your room, do not waste time in the Bell Service line in the lobby.  Also, let them know the bags are being stored for a room change.


At WDW you can't call the hotel you get a call center. Is there a real number for GCH?


----------



## whoever

trishadono said:


> At WDW you can't call the hotel you get a call center. Is there a real number for GCH?


Yes.  1.714.635.2300


----------



## trishadono

whoever said:


> Yes.  1.714.635.2300


Thanks


----------



## trishadono

So I just found out about the WOC dessert party. @Nonsuch and his maps are so helpful!

So before I book ( really just want the seating and less stressful environment) is there anywhere at GCH to watch ? If I have a premium view room can you see from any of those?

Also do we have time to run to the cl lounge at 8p and have wine and desserts then go down for the viewing? The actual offerings at the party are meh. I'd prefer a nice red wine . I am thinking be in lounge at 8 then head down in like 20 mins.

Yes I would pay for viewing. I did the Osborne Lights Christmas dessert party the last year it was open and sitting vs standing made allllllll the difference!

Lastly any chance there is a map of just the 6th floor to show how many rooms up there vs other floors?


----------



## PlutoFan10

We stayed in DVC part of GC last week and did the WOC dessert party with 9:45 start. We lined up just after 8 and were near the front of the line. They began seating us at 9pm, so you may have time to do what you want, as long as the security line from GC into the park (Grizzly Peak) is short. Just know that you would wait longer to be seated than those near the front of the line. We loved being able to sit and enjoy WOC!


----------



## cruisehopeful

trishadono said:


> So before I book ( really just want the seating and less stressful environment) is there anywhere at GCH to watch ? If I have a premium view room can you see from any of those?


There are rooms that have an angled view. When I owned DVC, we had a room that had a pretty good view and the music was extremely loud in our room, even with the windows closed. I cannot remember the room #, but someone on here will probably post room #s that have a view. Or, you can call the hotel and ask them.


----------



## trishadono

I called the hotel to see if I could get the spring sale on all 3 nights of our stay. Our first night it is eligible. They would have to do 2 separate reservations and while they would do their best to let us keep us in the room I don't want to risk it. Also I don't want to waste precious morning time having to re-check in.

However the lady was nice and offered to add my first request  a refurbished room. Says one pool open(or was it 5/15?) and the others should be soon after.

Thanks for the help.

Also came back to add I was on the phone 45 mins. Diane kept double checking that I knew current info and such. Way better service than the wdw people. It was her idea to add the refub room to my reservation.


----------



## trishadono

PlutoFan10 said:


> We stayed in DVC part of GC last week and did the WOC dessert party with 9:45 start. We lined up just after 8 and were near the front of the line. They began seating us at 9pm, so you may have time to do what you want, as long as the security line from GC into the park (Grizzly Peak) is short. Just know that you would wait longer to be seated than those near the front of the line. We loved being able to sit and enjoy WOC!


OH my ! Eastern time 9:45 will be 12:45am. I think I will stick with our lunch with woc seating and let the 2 college grads stay up. I will be happy to just sit in the lounge at 8 !


----------



## Nonsuch

trishadono said:


> ...any chance there is a map of just the 6th floor to show how many rooms up there vs other floors?


If I recall correctly...


----------



## gottalovepluto

trishadono said:


> OH my ! Eastern time 9:45 will be 12:45am. I think I will stick with our lunch with woc seating and let the 2 college grads stay up. I will be happy to just sit in the lounge at 8 !


But you'll be on DDT- Disney Daylight Time. It's that special time zone where time changes have no effect because you're too excited, & when they do grab Starbucks! There's a reason we have a Starbucks in each park & 2 in Downtown Disney  But seriously you really shouldn't miss WOC! Nothing like it WDW I hear. The dessert party will have coffee & teas


----------



## trishadono

Nonsuch said:


> If I recall correctly...
> View attachment 235566


OH wow that's just what I was looking for. Thanks again! You are the best!


----------



## trishadono

gottalovepluto said:


> But you'll be on DDT- Disney Daylight Time. It's that special time zone where time changes have no effect because you're too excited, & when they do grab Starbucks! There's a reason we have a Starbucks in each park & 2 in Downtown Disney  But seriously you really shouldn't miss WOC! Nothing like it WDW I hear. The dessert party will have coffee & teas


I did get to see it last year but dd wants to see it again. DH could careless he just indulges my disney addiction. I will see what dd wants to do. I do like the sitting part. Maybe I nap at 6pm and then go ???


----------



## trishadono

Nonsuch said:


> *The CM will not tell you the room you will receive, however it is printed on the small form you must sign*.  So it the location is not what you requested, try to change it while checking in.
> 
> 
> .


I keep rereading this thread and this seems to be something that could really be helpful! I will have your map printed with me although I will have it memorized by then . LOL thats how I do wdw. 

I think I will be good as long as they don't downgrade me. 

Trying to learn so much in a short time.


----------



## sunryzez

Any news on the pools? It is very concerning that they were still closed as of 5/3. We are staying there in June and did not even consider they wouldn't be opened by then but now I am getting worried. I'm spending almost a whole year's worth of points for a 2 bedroom villa and the main point was to enjoy Disneyland for our first time ever and have a few pool days at the Grand. Any information would be appreciated!


----------



## trishadono

I found this video with extensive view of the new rooms. It gets a little chatty in the center but skip to the end to see the 6th floor viewing area .






Sorry it keeps stopping!


----------



## Miggee

so the new refurb bathrooms no longer has bathtubs? only standing showers?


----------



## Nonsuch

Miggee said:


> so the new refurb bathrooms no longer has bathtubs? only standing showers?


Based on what I have been told and all the renovation photos, there will no longer be bathtubs.  Some may exist in a few Handicap Accessible configurations.
Onsite guests that want a bathtub should stay at DLH or PPH.


----------



## Nonsuch

trishadono said:


> I found this video with extensive view of the new rooms...


Most likely room 3246.
The closet is larger than 5503 (previously posted), likely due to the structural wall between the closet and coffee station.


----------



## Zooey

I'm headed over to the Grand in July before the expo. Anyone know if the DVC studios have or will be refueled to the new style by then?
I know the refurb schedule says the lobby will be worked on at that time but I'm not sure if that has started yet or what stage that will be in.


----------



## Nonsuch

Zooey said:


> I'm headed over to the Grand in July before the expo. Anyone know if the DVC studios have or will be refueled to the new style by then?


The 1 bedroom villa I had in early December 2016 was refurbished, and I'm fairly certain all villas are done.  The villa renovation has no changes to the bathrooms (although I have not seen a studio), only "soft goods" changes:  carpet, drapes, sofa, couch, bed...


----------



## Miggee

Nonsuch said:


> Based on what I have been told and all the renovation photos, there will no longer be bathtubs.  Some may exist in a few Handicap Accessible configurations.
> Onsite guests that want a bathtub should stay at DLH or PPH.



thanks for the info! i have 2 little ones and a bathtub is almost a must have.


----------



## lifesavacation

We are here now and have a renovated room. It does have a bathtub. As to the pools, the cm at check in said 5/15. He told me that's the answer he HAS to give. So I asked him if there's a chance they could open it sooner and he smiled. Chairs and umbrellas are out by the pool and it looks ready to go, but who knows. We are headed over to use the DL pool right now.


----------



## Nonsuch

lifesavacation said:


> We are here now and have a renovated room. It does have a bathtub...


Please post some pictures of the bathroom.  Once you check-out, also post room number.


----------



## lifesavacation

Nonsuch said:


> Please post some pictures of the bathroom.  Once you check-out, also post room number.



Also, we have a couch in the room and it does flip down to make a bed. I think it's a twin size. My daughter, who is 5'11", is sleeping on it.  It has a cute Bambi mural on it. I'll try and take pics later.


----------



## whoever

The basket weave tile is nice.


----------



## Realbliss

We are renting points for our first stay at Disneyland, we are staying in a GCV Studio in September, coming from Australia. What is the sofa bed like, have they been updated? My 8 year old daughter will be sleeping on it. What bedding is provided, will we need extra blankets or can we request them from housekeeping?

Also is it worth paying for the extra housekeeping on check in if we are staying for over 7 days?

Any other tips for us Aussies on getting the most out of being in a DVC Studio (groceries/kitchenware to buy, things to bring)?

Should I ask these questions in another place?


If our owner that we are renting points off is in here, Thank You, I was diagnosed with breast cancer last year and so your help in renting us points and getting us a studio got me through the tail end of my treatment and you have given my family such an amazing opportunity to make magical memories.


----------



## franandaj

Realbliss said:


> Also is it worth paying for the extra housekeeping on check in if we are staying for over 7 days?



In my opinion it'd not worth paying extra.  You'll  get a trash and towel service on day 4 (I think) and a full cleaning on Day 7. Unless you are extra messy or have a need for someone else to make your bed every day, you should be fine. IF the trash is overflowing they give you extra bags and there are trash rooms in the hotel where you can deposit full trashe sacks.



Realbliss said:


> Any other tips for us Aussies on getting the most out of being in a DVC Studio (groceries/kitchenware to buy, things to bring



You will have a toaster, microwave, mini fridge and coffee maker. They also provide plastic utensils, paper plates and napkins. You might even luck out with ceramic mugs, but I haven't stayed in a studio for years so I don't know if that's the case. There will be disposable cups. 

I would suggest you bring whatever you like for breakfast, bread, butter, vegemite  (if you care for that), yogurt, cereal, that kind of stuff.  You might want some snacks for during the day. Depending in how much you plan on eating in the room vs dining out. I've seen threads on the DVC section where folks compare how they have prepared full meals in a studio, from cooking a meal from scratch in the microwave to purchasing a crock pot and fixing dinners in that! It just depends on what you want to put into it.

Congratulations on completing your treatment for breast cancer!


----------



## Mel522

franandaj said:


> In my opinion it'd not worth paying extra.  You'll  get a trash and towel service on day 4 (I think) and a full cleaning on Day 7. Unless you are extra messy or have a need for someone else to make your bed every day, you should be fine. IF the trash is overflowing they give you extra bags and there are trash rooms in the hotel where you can deposit full trashe sacks.



If staying 8 or more days, there will be a full cleaning on day 4 and trash and towel on day 8.


----------



## Nonsuch

Realbliss said:


> ...What is the sofa bed like, have they been updated? My 8 year old daughter will be sleeping on it. What bedding is provided, will we need extra blankets or can we request them from housekeeping?


The new sofa bed (photo from 1-bedroom, but should be the same):




The folded bed should already have sheets and blanket, pillows and extra blanket are in the closet -- you could request more if needed.


Realbliss said:


> ...Should I ask these questions in another place?


You might want to skim through the VGC Superthread.
I highly recommend making a view request, which must be done by the DVC owner.


----------



## trishadono

lifesavacation said:


> We are here now and have a renovated room. It does have a bathtub. As to the pools, the cm at check in said 5/15. He told me that's the answer he HAS to give. So I asked him if there's a chance they could open it sooner and he smiled. Chairs and umbrellas are out by the pool and it looks ready to go, but who knows. We are headed over to use the DL pool right now.


Last year at DLH our pool opened prior to the official time. It was about a week early give or take.

Hope you all had a great pool time


----------



## trishadono

Ok I'll be greedy, any chance @Nonsuch has a "which rooms are cl " map?  

With the understanding cl can be added to the suites no matter where those are and I have that map already .

I'm trying to get a strategy if no pv cl rooms are refurbed. If they have a 1br I could pay more for that and drop cl or switch to std cl if a new room is a available. We arrive after midnight so the cl desk will be closed.

I had such a wonderful trip with dd last year at DLH I want her and her dad to make some memories since we won't be back unless she takes a family of her own someday. He doesn't like the dark rooms and would love the new ones.

He is a pool guy so at least we shoild be in good shape arriving mid June. 


Lastly I take lots of pix so I will get rooms, halls, cl lounge , pool etc. Anybody have a requests? I will try to get them.


----------



## Nonsuch

trishadono said:


> Ok I'll be greedy, any chance @Nonsuch has a "which rooms are cl " map?
> With the understanding cl can be added to the suites no matter where those are and I have that map already


There is no official map of Club Level rooms, but generally they are close to the lounge (shown in red) on the 6th and 5th floors (in particular nearby x3xx rooms).  Some rooms might be exclusively Club Level, but it might also be possible to add Club Level to any room (similar to suites).

I like the Park View on the East Side:  Green 6th and 5th floors, Orange 5th floor.
However, I doubt any of these have been renovated.

It seems having a renovated room is a high priority, so you might want one of the rooms shown in Blue.
x218-x234 (6th or 5th floor) have a pool view, x240-x260 (5th floor) have a park view.
I suspect 1 bedroom suites 3451 (DTD view) and 3452 (Park view) were renovated as early "test" rooms.
 



trishadono said:


> He is a pool guy so at least we should be in good shape arriving mid June.


The renovated rooms shown in Blue have convenient pool access.


----------



## MaleficentRN

Nonsuch said:


> The new sofa bed (photo from 1-bedroom, but should be the same):



They say this is a Queen size. Looks like a full IMO. What do you think?


----------



## trishadono

Nonsuch said:


> There is no official map of Club Level rooms, but generally they are close to the lounge (shown in red) on the 6th and 5th floors (in particular nearby x3xx rooms).  Some rooms might be exclusively Club Level, but it might also be possible to add Club Level to any room (similar to suites).
> 
> I like the Park View on the East Side:  Green 6th and 5th floors, Orange 5th floor.
> However, I doubt any of these have been renovated.
> 
> It seems having a renovated room is a high priority, so you might want one of the rooms shown in Blue.
> x218-x234 (6th or 5th floor) have a pool view, x240-x260 (5th floor) have a park view.
> I suspect 1 bedroom suites 3451 (DTD view) and 3452 (Park view) were renovated as early "test" rooms.
> View attachment 236581
> 
> 
> The renovated rooms shown in Blue have convenient pool access.


Thanks! It's all so interesting .

I am so familiar with WDW resorts but this one is so unique.


I think I have more fun preplanning than the actual trip


----------



## StormyCA

MaleficentRN said:


> They say this is a Queen size. Looks like a full IMO. What do you think?




Interestingly enough, I recently learned that there is such a thing as a 'hotel queen'.  Bigger than a double, smaller than a standard queen.  I don't know the exact measurements of one though.


----------



## BayouQueen

StormyCA said:


> Interestingly enough, I recently learned that there is such a thing as a 'hotel queen'.  Bigger than a double, smaller than a standard queen.  I don't know the exact measurements of one though.



Wow.  Just wow.  
Now the whole world makes a lot more sense to me.

You learn something new every day.


----------



## cuteinnocent

For EMH, will they let you inside to a rope from the Grand CA entrance or do you wait in line until the start time?


----------



## whoever

cuteinnocent said:


> For EMH, will they let you inside to a rope from the Grand CA entrance or do you wait in line until the start time?



It varies.  Sometimes they hold at the painted ladies, sometimes they send you into rope drop at Carthay, sometimes they just open the gates and let the masses in from each entrance, no subsequent drop.


----------



## lifesavacation

Rooms 4241 and 4239 are renovated. Both have bathtubs and a sofa that flips down into a decent sized single bed.


----------



## ixmnrs

Does anyone know when CL rooms will be renovated. Our plan is the 3rd week of August and I know that the Concerige Lounge is slated to be moved during that time to a temp location. It would convince me to switch to GC from DL if chances of getting a renovated room is higher.


----------



## D2Pugs

Just received an update from a CM friend that the pools at GCH are indeed OPEN for business! Hooray!


----------



## Cptnkirky

D2Pugs said:


> Just received an update from a CM friend that the pools at GCH are indeed OPEN for business! Hooray!


Is it all of them or just the fountain pool?


----------



## Spintopbeach

Hi has anyone been there the last couple weeks and do you know if they are renovating another bloc of rooms?  Trying to decide if I should go for park view club.  I have standard view club now and read that standard view is front of hotel.  Is that true for club rooms?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Spintopbeach said:


> Hi has anyone been there the last couple weeks and do you know if they are renovating another bloc of rooms?  Trying to decide if I should go for park view club.  I have standard view club now and read that standard view is front of hotel.  Is that true for club rooms?


It has always been true for us.


----------



## apple9117

Such a useful thread!


----------



## yoyo93

Cptnkirky said:


> Is it all of them or just the fountain pool?



The one with the water slides is still closed but they have been painting it/testing it all week. When we asked cast members said they were hoping to open that one Friday (tomorrow)!


----------



## MacMama0930

Isn't there a thread about the construction progress? I am trying to remember the timeline as to when all the rooms will be completed and when work begins on the lobby. I'd like to stay in end of Sept or beginning of October if all the rooms are completed.


----------



## trishadono

MacMama0930 said:


> Isn't there a thread about the construction progress? I am trying to remember the timeline as to when all the rooms will be completed and when work begins on the lobby. I'd like to stay in end of Sept or beginning of October if all the rooms are completed.


The Disney site says June for lobby but its supposed to be done in sections and not all at once.

Rooms say Jan- fall 2017. I am surprised more are not posting about getting a new room since about 1/2 time complete.

Cl lounge I think August - fall. There will be a temp one set up.

I'll be there in June and hope to find out more


----------



## MacMama0930

trishadono said:


> The Disney site says June for lobby but its supposed to be done in sections and not all at once.
> 
> Rooms say Jan- fall 2017. I am surprised more are not posting about getting a new room since about 1/2 time complete.
> 
> Cl lounge I think August - fall. There will be a temp one set up.
> 
> I'll be there in June and hope to find out more



I really wish they weren't so vague. I think the lobby is stunning and a really nice place to hang out in. I would be swayed to stay DLH if I knew the lobby wouldn't be accessible during our Halloween trip.


----------



## utahgirl

My family and I are staying at the GC in 3 weeks, if we get an non updated room can do you think I could request a Keurig coffee maker?  I would prefer K-cups over the little coffee pods for the old coffee makers


----------



## dismiss

Does any one have photos  of the view or of the room 2522 one bedroom villa?


----------



## trishadono

utahgirl said:


> My family and I are staying at the GC in 3 weeks, if we get an non updated room can do you think I could request a Keurig coffee maker?  I would prefer K-cups over the little coffee pods for the old coffee makers


I would ask, they may have some spares or not . You won't know if you don't try. 

It's hard to tell with the refurb. Usually they have spares in case one breaks but if they are still doing it they may only have the old style coffee makers as extras. 

We there similar times ! Hope we have a great trip


----------



## cinderlexa's mom

Hi there!
Does anyone have updated info on the construction progress?
*Rooms? How many are finished? Where are the working?
*Lobby?

TIA!!


----------



## yoyo93

cinderlexa's mom said:


> Hi there!
> Does anyone have updated info on the construction progress?
> *Rooms? How many are finished? Where are the working?
> *Lobby?
> 
> TIA!!



I don't have specific room numbers or anything but when we left today they were working on upper floor rooms (looked like top two floors) facing the courtyard where the monorail line goes through, and some facing out over World Of Disney!
When we checked in Monday renovated rooms facing DtD or the park were still very limited so we ended up on a 2nd level woods view. From our room it almost looked like they were working on the roof above the lobby- not sure what that was about, but so far no actual construction in the lobby! Not sure if any of that helps, but I hope it does! 

Oh, and officially all GCH pools are open! no more construction to the pools (for now at least!)


----------



## cinderlexa's mom

Thank you yoyo93--great info!!!


----------



## BadPinkTink

I am planning to go to the lounge  / bar area of Grand Californian on Tuesday 20 June for some afternoon drinks / chill out time. Im just seeing now about the construction. Should I re do my plans and go somewhere else?


----------



## cinderlexa's mom

Anyone have experience with Amazon Prime/pantry delivery here? Does GCH charge a per box handling fee?


----------



## losfp

cinderlexa's mom said:


> Anyone have experience with Amazon Prime/pantry delivery here? Does GCH charge a per box handling fee?



I had multiple packages delivered on our last trip in 2015 (several from Amazon, some board game stores and vons). No charge for receiving, I just tipped the person who brought them up to the room for me.


----------



## twodogs

lifesavacation said:


> Rooms 4241 and 4239 are renovated. Both have bathtubs and a sofa that flips down into a decent sized single bed.



What bedding was in the rooms otherwise?  Two queens?


----------



## twodogs

Can someone comment on the bedding configurations in the renovated GCH rooms?  I think I read ALL rooms with 2 queens will have a day bed??  Is that correct?  What about the king rooms?  Do they have a day bed, a non-pull-out couch, a pull out couch?  On the booking site it still offers bunk beds, but I think those are going away. What about the twin sleeper chair mentioned in some king rooms?  Are those going away too?

We are a party of 4 and the kids prefer not to share a bed. I prefer a king for DH and I. So I'm trying to figure our requests if we get a renovated room (going at end of September, so here's hoping). I'd love a king with a twin sleeper chair and a day bed (listed currently as an option) but unsure if that is going away with renovation?  Otherwise will ask for two queens and a day bed, but if two queens with NO daybed is an option, I'm assuming we will get that since they'd likely save daybed rooms for parties of 5?  Ugh!  Help please!


----------



## yoyo93

twodogs said:


> Can someone comment on the bedding configurations in the renovated GCH rooms?  I think I read ALL rooms with 2 queens will have a day bed??  Is that correct?  What about the king rooms?  Do they have a day bed, a non-pull-out couch, a pull out couch?  On the booking site it still offers bunk beds, but I think those are going away. What about the twin sleeper chair mentioned in some king rooms?  Are those going away too?
> 
> We are a party of 4 and the kids prefer not to share a bed. I prefer a king for DH and I. So I'm trying to figure our requests if we get a renovated room (going at end of September, so here's hoping). I'd love a king with a twin sleeper chair and a day bed (listed currently as an option) but unsure if that is going away with renovation?  Otherwise will ask for two queens and a day bed, but if two queens with NO daybed is an option, I'm assuming we will get that since they'd likely save daybed rooms for parties of 5?  Ugh!  Help please!



We were in a renovated room with 2 queen beds this past week, it was just 2 queens and a couch (not a pull out or day bed) and the couch is pretty small. I think wheeling in a day bed in a room with 2 queens already will be a TIGHT fit in those rooms. (As a side note, I'm not sure how GCH does it but when I worked at a resort it was against the fire code to put another bed in a room with 2 beds already!)
I'm honestly not sure if a king bed room will be an option after renovations. All of the renovated rooms we saw on our floor (when the maids were cleaning them and had the doors open) were configured with 2 queens as well and we were never asked at check in if we preferred one or the other. :/ 
Best suggestion for now will probably be to call like 1-2 weeks before and see if the rooms have an option that can work for you, they'll probably have more information as it gets closer to your check in date.


----------



## Nonsuch

yoyo93 said:


> ...Oh, and officially all GCH pools are open! no more construction to the pools (for now at least!)


----------



## disland7

Nonsuch said:


> The 1 bedroom villa I had in early December 2016 was refurbished, and I'm fairly certain all villas are done.  The villa renovation has no changes to the bathrooms (although I have not seen a studio), only "soft goods" changes:  carpet, drapes, sofa, couch, bed...


Did they happen to give more USB plugs or is that unchanged?


----------



## Nonsuch

disland7 said:


> Did they happen to give more USB plugs or is that unchanged?


The VGC renovation only changed a few outlets.  There are USB power outlets on the kitchen counter (2) and the desk (in the bedroom).

I don't like to spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, doubt), but I generally do not use unknown USB power adapters (or integrated plugs).         An interesting article for anyone interested in the technical issues...


----------



## pmaurer74

cinderlexa's mom said:


> Anyone have experience with Amazon Prime/pantry delivery here? Does GCH charge a per box handling fee?


I called yesterday about this. They accept it but said to allow it to arrive a few days before you get there. No fee.


----------



## Nonsuch

Some renovation updates:  I walked though GCH this past weekend, although did not stay there.  Renovation work is being done on the x1xx rooms, the northwest corner of the hotel (shown in red).  Renovation is completed in the VGC expansion wing (shown in green).  There are likely other completed areas, but I did not search the entire hotel.
 

3rd floor landing on the west end of the lobby, showing work in the northwest corner:
 

DTD view of work on 3rd to 5th floor rooms:


----------



## Spintopbeach

I have a question about booking; I have gc club level standard room and I would like a courtyard room but there's no category for it online.  My only choices are standard and theme park.  Is there a category of club/courtyard or are they sold out? Tia


----------



## cinderlexa's mom

Thanks for all the updates & info. Awesome thread!!


----------



## lifesavacation

twodogs said:


> What bedding was in the rooms otherwise?  Two queens?



Yes, 2 queens.


----------



## twodogs

lifesavacation said:


> Yes, 2 queens.



Can't figure out how to quote two different posts, but I appreciate the feedback on the renovated rooms.  I sounds like we will just get what we get.  I will put in a request for 2 queens with either a fold down single couch or day bed, and see what happens.  Worst case, we have to put the kids in one bed together.  Any others who have stayed in renovated GCH rooms (not VGC), could you post your bedding configuration please?


----------



## trishadono

Spintopbeach said:


> I have a question about booking; I have gc club level standard room and I would like a courtyard room but there's no category for it online.  My only choices are standard and theme park.  Is there a category of club/courtyard or are they sold out? Tia


Since I have only been to DLR once and stayed at DLH hotel I may be wrong but here is what I think based on my readings  AND some of those maps from @Nonsuch .

The CL (non suite) rooms are located on floors 5/6. The rooms are close to the lounge(see his maps on previous page if needed for location of lounge).

I have not ever seen any pix or complaints of people saying they paid a fortune for a cl room and had a bad view.

Therefore my guess is the rooms are upper floor and courtyard, pool views for std and theme park or pool with theme park in distance views for TPV.

Examples:
Rooms x300-322 6 and 5th floor are TPV cl .

Rooms x303-325 would be std Cl.

Look at the maps he made since April and it should help.

It would be nice if we had an actual map of all rooms but unlike WDW this doesn't exist.


----------



## closetmickey

twodogs said:


> Can someone comment on the bedding configurations in the renovated GCH rooms?  I think I read ALL rooms with 2 queens will have a day bed??  Is that correct?  What about the king rooms?  Do they have a day bed, a non-pull-out couch, a pull out couch?  On the booking site it still offers bunk beds, but I think those are going away. What about the twin sleeper chair mentioned in some king rooms?  Are those going away too?
> 
> We are a party of 4 and the kids prefer not to share a bed. I prefer a king for DH and I. So I'm trying to figure our requests if we get a renovated room (going at end of September, so here's hoping). I'd love a king with a twin sleeper chair and a day bed (listed currently as an option) but unsure if that is going away with renovation?  Otherwise will ask for two queens and a day bed, but if two queens with NO daybed is an option, I'm assuming we will get that since they'd likely save daybed rooms for parties of 5?  Ugh!  Help please!


I just stayed in a renovated room over the weekend. There were two queen beds, with a small, non sleeper couch. When I inquired about having a pull out, none were available but the cast member led me to believe that more rooms would have them then in the past, once all rooms were renovated.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

trishadono said:


> Since I have only been to DLR once and stayed at DLH hotel I may be wrong but here is what I think based on my readings  AND some of those maps from @Nonsuch .
> 
> The CL (non suite) rooms are located on floors 5/6. The rooms are close to the lounge(see his maps on previous page if needed for location of lounge).
> 
> I have not ever seen any pix or complaints of people saying they paid a fortune for a cl room and had a bad view.
> 
> Therefore my guess is the rooms are upper floor and courtyard, pool views for std and theme park or pool with theme park in distance views for TPV.
> 
> Examples:
> Rooms x300-322 6 and 5th floor are TPV cl .
> 
> Rooms x303-325 would be std Cl.
> 
> Look at the maps he made since April and it should help.
> 
> It would be nice if we had an actual map of all rooms but unlike WDW this doesn't exist.



Not to burst your bubble but this was my Standard Concierge lvl view several years ago.  I'm not showing what the view was straight out but lets just say that most of the green I saw from this room was the green pebbles on the roof.  This pictures shows the best part:


----------



## Spintopbeach

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Not to burst your bubble but this was my Standard Concierge lvl view several years ago.  I'm not showing what the view was straight out but lets just say that most of the green I saw from this room was the green pebbles on the roof.  This pictures shows the best part:


And that's looks like a courtyard view right?  I just want quiet and would rather be by courtyard than front of building.  Thanks!


----------



## trishadono

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Not to burst your bubble but this was my Standard Concierge lvl view several years ago.  I'm not showing what the view was straight out but lets just say that most of the green I saw from this room was the green pebbles on the roof.  This pictures shows the best part:


Yikes! Thanks for posting. I booked premium view so I hope I get a decent one.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Spintopbeach said:


> And that's looks like a courtyard view right?  I just want quiet and would rather be by courtyard than front of building.  Thanks!



Yes, that's the courtyard that you can see.  It was a quiet room.


----------



## Nonsuch

twodogs said:


> Can someone comment on the bedding configurations in the renovated GCH rooms?...
> ...I'd love a king with a twin sleeper chair and a day bed (listed currently as an option) but unsure if that is going away with renovation?


"1 King Bed and 1 Day Bed and 1 Twin-Size Sleeper Chair" is new, this configuration did not exist prior to the renovation.

Renovated rooms will have either 2 queen beds or 1 king bed and 1 twin-size sleeper chair (fold out sofa).
In addition, there will be either a day bed or love seat.

Love seat sofa does not fold out:
(sorry about the mess)
 

Daybed:


----------



## Laundress

Probably would need to see it in person. But my first thought is interesting choice


----------



## kaoden39

I have a question that I'm not sure if it's been asked before but, what are the odds of having a verandah/patio with a standard room? This will be my DH and my first stay at the Grand and I would love one.


----------



## twodogs

Thanks Nonsuch!  I will be requesting a King with day bed and twin sized sleeper chair.  That configuration is IDEAL for us, as DH and I get a king, and the kids sleep separately from each other.  WOOT!  Now, if we just get this...requests, requests...  Maybe not too many people will request it since it is a new configuration.


----------



## Nonsuch

kaoden39 said:


> I have a question that I'm not sure if it's been asked before but, what are the odds of having a verandah/patio with a standard room? This will be my DH and my first stay at the Grand and I would love one.


Nearly every room has a balcony, so I assume you want a first floor room with a patio.

There are 15 regular hotel rooms on the first floor, all in the DVC wing and all renovated.
3 face the pools (without direct pool access from the patio) and 12 face the Park (Goofy's Sky School), but are likely classified as Standard View (just my guess).

While 15 rooms out of 1000 is not very good odds, there might be few requests for "Ground Floor".

Ground floor rooms shown in RED:


----------



## Nonsuch

twodogs said:


> Thanks Nonsuch!  I will be requesting a King with day bed and twin sized sleeper chair.  That configuration is IDEAL for us, as DH and I get a king, and the kids sleep separately from each other.  WOOT!  Now, if we just get this...requests, requests...  Maybe not too many people will request it since it is a new configuration.


Pre-renovation only about 10% of the rooms had King beds, based on the few official numbers Disney has published (actually pre-DVC expansion).  A CM said that the renovation will increase the number of King beds, so good luck


----------



## kaoden39

Nonsuch said:


> Nearly every room has a balcony, so I assume you want a first floor room with a patio.
> 
> There are 15 regular hotel rooms on the first floor, all in the DVC wing and all renovated.
> 3 face the pools (without direct pool access from the patio) and 12 face the Park (Goofy's Sky School), but are likely classified as Standard View (just my guess).
> 
> While 15 rooms out of 1000 is not very good odds, there might be few requests for "Ground Floor".
> 
> Ground floor rooms shown in RED:
> View attachment 241267



Thank you, Nonsuch!

I think a balcony would be wonderful that's what I meant by verandah, I couldn't think of balcony. We requested a king size bed when we made our reservation so maybe we'll get lucky with that.  The closer we get to September that more excited I become. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Spintopbeach

Can anyone tell me how deep the pools are?  How deep did they used to be?


----------



## ttig34

We normally request a room by the Napa Rose elevators. With the new security would we not be able to exit by those elevators but still be able to use them to enter the hotel?  Trying to figure out if there is any advantage to being close to those elevators any more?


----------



## Niltiac

ttig34 said:


> We normally request a room by the Napa Rose elevators. With the new security would we not be able to exit by those elevators but still be able to use them to enter the hotel?  Trying to figure out if there is any advantage to being close to those elevators any more?


My understanding is that as a GCH guest you can still use all the entrances and exits you could before (except for that unmarked fire exit some people used to use). The difference is mainly for non-GCH guests, who can no longer enter through the front doors. I haven't been there since the security changes were made, but that's generally what I've been hearing.


----------



## Laundress

Have I missed it...can we not use the fire exit near the X449 room anymore? for exiting to DTD and DL entrance?


----------



## Disney Dad ADL

Laundress said:


> Have I missed it...can we not use the fire exit near the X449 room anymore? for exiting to DTD and DL entrance?



No.  Otherwise you would bypass security.


----------



## Laundress

Gotcha.     Thank you


----------



## pmaurer74

I asked when we checked in yesterday about the lobby renovations and they said they are starting June 5.


----------



## trishadono

pmaurer74 said:


> I asked when we checked in yesterday about the lobby renovations and they said they are starting June 5.


How is it going? Hope you all having a great time!


----------



## kylie71

Does the GCH have adjoining rooms?? We will be 2 families there for Dapper Week......

Thank You,

--Lori


----------



## closetmickey

kylie71 said:


> Does the GCH have adjoining rooms?? We will be 2 families there for Dapper Week......
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> --Lori


Yes. We just stayed in a refurbished room that had a connecting door.


----------



## ParkHopper1

kylie71 said:


> Does the GCH have adjoining rooms?? We will be 2 families there for Dapper Week......
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> --Lori



I don't think I have ever stayed in a room that did NOT have an adjoining room available. I think it is standard for almost all rooms, just let them know that is what you need to they can accommodate.


----------



## dismiss

Do you know if we are allowed to use the showers in the gym after we check out?  our flight has been changed to 9PM, so we plan to do a half day in the park, but will want to shower & change before going to the airport. I believe bell service will hold our bags until the evening.


----------



## twodogs

There is a shower in the pool bathrooms but last time we tried to use it on check out day after our cabana day, there was a line, and then no toiletries. So,if you are trying that, make sure to bring toiletries from your room with you when you check out. I don't know about the gym....


----------



## kylie71

ParkHopper1 said:


> I don't think I have ever stayed in a room that did NOT have an adjoining room available. I think it is standard for almost all rooms, just let them know that is what you need to they can accommodate.


Super, Thank You!!


----------



## dismiss

twodogs said:


> There is a shower in the pool bathrooms but last time we tried to use it on check out day after our cabana day, there was a line, and then no toiletries. So,if you are trying that, make sure to bring toiletries from your room with you when you check out. I don't know about the gym....


Thanks for the info & toiletry tip!!


----------



## dismiss

Has anyone watched the WOC from the viewing deck at GC? Can you see it well ? does it get very crowded?


----------



## Nonsuch

dismiss said:


> Has anyone watched the WOC from the viewing deck at GC? Can you see it well ? does it get very crowded?


The view is very poor.  There is sometimes a small crowd, but often completely empty (particularly if there is a late show).
I highly recommend seeing WOC from inside DCA.


----------



## cinderlexa's mom

Hi there. Any lobby or other construction updates?


----------



## losfp

dismiss said:


> Has anyone watched the WOC from the viewing deck at GC? Can you see it well ? does it get very crowded?



I popped up there for the last 10 minutes. They pipe in the music etc but to be honest, you'd get a better view watching a YouTube video. It was a definite let-down compared to when we saw it from the front row the following night.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Anybody have pics of the new pool area yet?


----------



## MisterBubbles

cinderlexa's mom said:


> Hi there. Any lobby or other construction updates?



I am curious too!  Wondering if there is any activity in the lobby yet?


----------



## Is This Real

MisterBubbles said:


> I am curious too!  Wondering if there is any activity in the lobby yet?



I received this email this morning for my stay in July:

We are delighted you have selected _Disney’s Grand Californian Hote_l® & Spa as your vacation destination and we look forward to your arrival!

In an effort to continually enhance the Guest experience here at the _Disneyland_® Resort, it is necessary for us to refresh our offerings from time to time. In preparation for your upcoming stay, we would like to make you aware of refurbishments that will be taking place during your visit.

Beginning January 2017, we began work to bring a fresh new look to our Guest rooms and suites; this work will continue through Fall 2017. In June 2017, enhancements will begin in the hotel lobby, and the Concierge Lounge will be temporarily relocated while work is underway beginning in August 2017, so you may see and hear construction work in various areas.

Please know that while we work our magic, your comfort and enjoyment is our top priority. To minimize any disruptions to your stay, work with the highest potential for noise will be limited to the hours of 9am to 5pm.

All of our other unique Resort amenities, including our shopping and dining will remain open throughout your stay.


----------



## MisterBubbles

Is This Real said:


> I received this email this morning for my stay in July:
> 
> We are delighted you have selected _Disney’s Grand Californian Hote_l® & Spa as your vacation destination and we look forward to your arrival!
> 
> In an effort to continually enhance the Guest experience here at the _Disneyland_® Resort, it is necessary for us to refresh our offerings from time to time. In preparation for your upcoming stay, we would like to make you aware of refurbishments that will be taking place during your visit.
> 
> Beginning January 2017, we began work to bring a fresh new look to our Guest rooms and suites; this work will continue through Fall 2017. In June 2017, enhancements will begin in the hotel lobby, and the Concierge Lounge will be temporarily relocated while work is underway beginning in August 2017, so you may see and hear construction work in various areas.
> 
> Please know that while we work our magic, your comfort and enjoyment is our top priority. To minimize any disruptions to your stay, work with the highest potential for noise will be limited to the hours of 9am to 5pm.
> 
> All of our other unique Resort amenities, including our shopping and dining will remain open throughout your stay.


Thanks!  We are staying in July as well.  Haven't received any messages from them yet.  I'll be curious how much of the lobby is unavailable at any given time.


----------



## disland7

Is This Real said:


> I received this email this morning for my stay in July:
> 
> We are delighted you have selected _Disney’s Grand Californian Hote_l® & Spa as your vacation destination and we look forward to your arrival!
> 
> In an effort to continually enhance the Guest experience here at the _Disneyland_® Resort, it is necessary for us to refresh our offerings from time to time. In preparation for your upcoming stay, we would like to make you aware of refurbishments that will be taking place during your visit.
> 
> Beginning January 2017, we began work to bring a fresh new look to our Guest rooms and suites; this work will continue through Fall 2017. In June 2017, enhancements will begin in the hotel lobby, and the Concierge Lounge will be temporarily relocated while work is underway beginning in August 2017, so you may see and hear construction work in various areas.
> 
> Please know that while we work our magic, your comfort and enjoyment is our top priority. To minimize any disruptions to your stay, work with the highest potential for noise will be limited to the hours of 9am to 5pm.
> 
> All of our other unique Resort amenities, including our shopping and dining will remain open throughout your stay.



I got that same email for my stay from November 26-Dec 2. I am seriously hoping that the lobby will be done by then. I can't imagine that they would have it under construction during Christmas season... *fingers crossed*


----------



## pmaurer74

yes we are here now. Yesterday they shut down the entrance to the lobby from the DVC villa and we have to walk around the front. That is all really so far and something else is walled off next to the fireplace.


----------



## LeahMLee

Is This Real said:


> I received this email this morning for my stay in July:
> 
> We are delighted you have selected _Disney’s Grand Californian Hote_l® & Spa as your vacation destination and we look forward to your arrival!
> 
> In an effort to continually enhance the Guest experience here at the _Disneyland_® Resort, it is necessary for us to refresh our offerings from time to time. In preparation for your upcoming stay, we would like to make you aware of refurbishments that will be taking place during your visit.
> 
> Beginning January 2017, we began work to bring a fresh new look to our Guest rooms and suites; this work will continue through Fall 2017. In June 2017, enhancements will begin in the hotel lobby, and the Concierge Lounge will be temporarily relocated while work is underway beginning in August 2017, so you may see and hear construction work in various areas.
> 
> Please know that while we work our magic, your comfort and enjoyment is our top priority. To minimize any disruptions to your stay, work with the highest potential for noise will be limited to the hours of 9am to 5pm.
> 
> All of our other unique Resort amenities, including our shopping and dining will remain open throughout your stay.


I got this email this morning as well for our October stay. I hope they work fast


----------



## cinderlexa's mom

Can anyone staying @ GCH tell me if the pool slide is currently open during the normal daytime hours? I've heard conflicting reports about the slide. Thanks!


----------



## pmaurer74

cinderlexa's mom said:


> Can anyone staying @ GCH tell me if the pool slide is currently open during the normal daytime hours? I've heard conflicting reports about the slide. Thanks!


it was open two days ago.


----------



## sunryzez

I will be there next week and hear the lobby is one of the best parts of the hotel. I hope I can still see most of it by then!


----------



## MrTMorrow

I received the same e-mail. We will be there late August. Hopefully by then most of the work has been completed


----------



## Spintopbeach

I'm really wondering if they will cut down on services when they temporarily move the conceirge lounge.  Has it ever happened before and we're services affected?


----------



## trishadono

Spintopbeach said:


> I'm really wondering if they will cut down on services when they temporarily move the conceirge lounge.  Has it ever happened before and we're services affected?


At WDW they usually move lounge to a suite temporarily. They try to keep things as much the same as possible.

Some lounges are amazing like Poly  and I wouldn't want a substitute but others like BC/YC /BWI I wouldnt have minded.

If the location is still convenient, say still the 6th floor or maybe 5th then probably OK.

Looking at the current lounge pix I would still do a suite lounge temp location. I like the adventure of new things. However if you want the full deal then switch dates or hotels.

Services? Anymore they don't do much. You can book your own dining and get tickets so easily on the site or app. They should still have a CM desk/ WDW always keep that with temp lounges.


----------



## Spintopbeach

Great thanks!  Will keep an eye on it!


----------



## Nonsuch

Spintopbeach said:


> I'm really wondering if they will cut down on services when they temporarily move the conceirge lounge.  Has it ever happened before and we're services affected?


A previous renovation (according to a lounge CM) moved the lounge to the Mt Whitney Suite (6012), but the temporary location has not been announced.  Mt Whitney is on the 6th floor in the corner of the lobby, which might not be a good location with the ongoing renovation.  A room in the convention center seems possible, but El Capitan would be great


----------



## Angrose

I walked through GCH Friday night, this is all that was blocked off in the lobby area:


----------



## MisterBubbles

Angrose said:


> I walked through GCH Friday night, this is all that was blocked off in the lobby area:
> View attachment 243660


Thanks for the pic!  That's not too bad.  I guess that is why it will take some time since they are doing it in very small sections?  I was hoping we wouldn't arrive in July to find the entire place walled off.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Angrose said:


> I walked through GCH Friday night, this is all that was blocked off in the lobby area:
> View attachment 243660



That's encouraging.  Will be there in 2 weeks and was a bit worried over this especially after having the jack hammering of the pool every single day including on the weekend just outside our window during our January trip.


----------



## fly girl

cinderlexa's mom said:


> Hi there. Any lobby or other construction updates?





MisterBubbles said:


> I am curious too!  Wondering if there is any activity in the lobby yet?



Here now.  All I can say is this ... it's LOUD!  Very loud.  They're doing work right by check in and the poor CM's have to deal with that noise all day.  Center of lobby is fine but outskirts are with scaffolding.  They did a fire alarm test today too so that was adding more fun to the mix.  

Pool area looks the same, but ground is cooler which is nice.  

Got a refurb room.  It's lovely!  Beds are high, that was the only stand out unnoticed after seeing pics on here.  Much brighter and lighter than old rooms.


----------



## fly girl

Admendment to last post, ground is still hot at pool.  LOL.  I'm sure they did lots of changes but they're not noticeable to an average eye.


----------



## Is This Real

We are staying at PPH on 7/6 & 7/7 then the GCH on the 7/8 & 7/9.

Will it be possible for us to leave our bags at PPH hotel at 6.15am, walk over to the GCH and check in. I know that our room most probably won't be ready, but the reason for checking in early is so that we can use the GCH entrance for a 7.00am opening at DCA.

How far is the walk from PPH to GCH. Should we just take our bags with us.


----------



## Nonsuch

Is This Real said:


> ...How far is the walk from PPH to GCH. Should we just take our bags with us.


Directly across Disneyland Drive, you could take your bags to GCH bell services. Or you could have PPH bell services collect your bags from your room, and have them transferred to GCH.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Is This Real said:


> How far is the walk from PPH to GCH. Should we just take our bags with us.



Literally acorss the street as mentioned. Unless you are traveling heavy I would take the bags with you to the Grand. You are either gonna wait for the bell hop at the PPH or the bell hop at the GCH, so might as well get your bags on site. One can check bags at the CGH while someone else checks in the GCH to get your room keys.


----------



## Is This Real

We will wait and see how we are feeling and how much extra luggage we have after going to the outlet shops in Vegas, before we decide whether to move our own luggage ourselves.
Being able to get our keys so early in the morning and use GCH will be a bonus.


----------



## fly girl

Day two, noise is not bad at all today.  

Scaffolding still up in one corner but you can still enjoy the lobby.


----------



## Mome Rath

What percentage of the rooms are done? Anyone know?


----------



## fly girl

Just back from our trip and a few observations.  

New rooms.  No doubt I like them better.  Much brighter, lots of outlets.  
Two cons -- be careful of the new bed. Frame sticks out from mattress and all 3 of us got a nice bruise from the corner.  Ouch!  Second, love the shower but if you use the bar soap (I don't like shower gel) be careful, the glycerin soap sticks like glue to the bench.  And it's tricky to get a towel from the rack because it's behind the door (we couldn't use door bar because swimsuit was drying on it.) 

And my biggest irritation was security. For the love, get a bypass lane for those without bags.  It's ridiculous.  We're going through a metal detector with more guards in 5 feet, why do we have to wait at the bag search tables? Unnecessary and annoying. 

Still a fun trip, but just a heads up on those few cons.


----------



## MisterBubbles

Glad to hear that the  lobby is still able to be enjoyed.


----------



## Spintopbeach

I'm a little confused about security at grand californian.  When we arrive, is there security at the front?  When using gc entrance to California adventure is there security there?  When we go to Disneyland from gc is there security there.  I read that the whole area will be secured and that's why people who don't have reservation can't get into gc.  Sort of rambling.  Sorry!


----------



## ParkHopper1

Spintopbeach said:


> I'm a little confused about security at grand californian.  When we arrive, is there security at the front?  When using gc entrance to California adventure is there security there?  When we go to Disneyland from gc is there security there.  I read that the whole area will be secured and that's why people who don't have reservation can't get into gc.  Sort of rambling.  Sorry!



Only thing that has changed is that only GCH guests can enter through the front of the Hotel Lobby. There is someone that is on the corner that will turn away non GCH guest foot traffic, but no "security" per say to enter the Grand.

There is now a security checkpoint in the breezeway between the GCH and DTD...the security checkpoint that was between DTD and the Esplanade is gone and all of DTD is now inside the secure area.

As a GCH guest, the only change for you is that you will go through Mags and Bag Check before entering DTD vs exiting DTD headed to the parks. Much quicker now.

Anyone can still enter the GCH from DTD or DCA...juts need to be a GCH guest to come into the hotel from the front door.


----------



## Spintopbeach

ParkHopper1 said:


> Only thing that has changed is that only GCH guests can enter through the front of the Hotel Lobby. There is someone that is on the corner that will turn away non GCH guest foot traffic, but no "security" per say to enter the Grand.
> 
> There is now a security checkpoint in the breezeway between the GCH and DTD...the security checkpoint that was between DTD and the Esplanade is gone and all of DTD is now inside the secure area.
> 
> As a GCH guest, the only change for you is that you will go through Mags and Bag Check before entering DTD vs exiting DTD headed to the parks. Much quicker now.
> 
> Anyone can still enter the GCH from DTD or DCA...juts need to be a GCH guest to come into the hotel from the front door.


----------



## Spintopbeach

thank you parkhopper1


----------



## trishadono

Checkin! Around 1am we arrived. With @Nonsuch map memorized I had the purple areas in my head as my first choice. I had priority of 6th floor , not near corner, and new room with view last choice. So when assigned 6218/pink dot, I was doing the "happy dance"! I love rooms on an end like that, very quiet!


----------



## Mome Rath

For those of you getting renovated rooms, have you requested one?  And if so, when/where? At the desk at check-in, or calling ahead?


----------



## TexasErin

We stayed in a 1BR DVC unit May 26-June 5.  We loved the room, but I wish they had the orange tree with Chip and Dale that they have in the non-DVC rooms....not a big deal, but I think that is really cute!

We were on the first floor, but I didn't make any requests since sometimes the requests have come back to haunt us....like in 2015 when I requested a DCA view and then we couldn't sleep due to a private party that went on into the early morning hours.  This time, aside from some screams from rides, it was pretty quiet. 

We enjoyed our stay and can't wait to go back next year....but what is up with the gurgling sinks??  This is not the first stay where we have had issues with loud, gurgling sinks waking us up.  There was one night when the water was turned off during the night for maintenance issues, but we still had the same issues.  I called maintenance and reported it, but it still continued.  Any one else have this issue there?


----------



## trishadono

Mome Rath said:


> For those of you getting renovated rooms, have you requested one?  And if so, when/where? At the desk at check-in, or calling ahead?


I had it noted on my reservation. I also added dd a night and requested one at the res desk and got one for her too.


----------



## trishadono

Not sure how old this style is but it matches the wall in the room. A security guard said she hadn't seen it yet. 

The room we got non cl was the same style but the top wasn't as colorful. You could tell the difference between the 2.

They gave these in a folder at check for dd and bf that came the next day.



*Assorted views and balcony!*


----------



## trishadono

We loved the room. Very quiet and clean! Maid service good. Turndown at night with trash and towel service too. Its nice getting more towels!

We were premium view CL. I will post more cl stuff later but back to work time!


----------



## trishadono

Spintopbeach said:


> I'm a little confused about security at grand californian.  When we arrive, is there security at the front?  When using gc entrance to California adventure is there security there?  When we go to Disneyland from gc is there security there.  I read that the whole area will be secured and that's why people who don't have reservation can't get into gc.  Sort of rambling.  Sorry!


The only time there was a line for us was EMH. Even still it moved fast. Line was very long but still standing in the shade and having bathrooms right there was very convenient! Sunday we were lazy and got in line at 8am, a huge line yet we got on all our rides without any problems. There are so few people in the parks then it didn't matter.

That was 7:30 am for a 8a EMH. People in front of us said they got in at 7:30 earlier in week but fri and sun it opened just prior. Still enjoyed this  vs the crowds in the sun.

Our late day line wrapped down and around corner but still only 5 mins to get through.


----------



## fly girl

Mome Rath said:


> For those of you getting renovated rooms, have you requested one?  And if so, when/where? At the desk at check-in, or calling ahead?



Yes, I requested one during booking. I also asked again during check in if we could have a renovated room.  CM let me know we already had it!


----------



## Mome Rath

fly girl said:


> Yes, I requested one during booking. I also asked again during check in if we could have a renovated room.  CM let me know we already had it!



Do you have the number to call?


----------



## fly girl

Mome Rath said:


> Do you have the number to call?



We get a military discount so this was the number I called for Disney Travel Line, (714) 520-7088.


----------



## mmmears

@trishadono - Loving the pics!  Thanks for sharing them.  I hope you had a fantastic trip!  :


----------



## trishadono

mmmears said:


> @trishadono - Loving the pics!  Thanks for sharing them.  I hope you had a fantastic trip!  :


You were right! We got soaked on GRR and quickly changed at the hotel and back in park easy peasy!


----------



## Mome Rath

fly girl said:


> We get a military discount so this was the number I called for Disney Travel Line, (714) 520-7088.



Thank you!  I'll see if I can find the general number.


----------



## trishadono

*Here are some breakfast items for you from the CL lounge.

I like to make croissant sandwiches.*


----------



## trishadono

*11a -4pm*


*



The tea sandwiches were a big hit! Also uncrustables, gold fish crackers, chexmix (similar) bowl of fresh fruit (even plums) plus the triangle scones and jams.

Also cut fruit as seen on my plate. Usually cantaloupe, melon, pineapple and strawberries and watermelon.*

*Coffee, tea, sodas and apple juice in cooler, ice tea and lemonade too.*

*We had pinot noir, sparkling wine and Blue Moon beer.*


----------



## trishadono

*As people posted you DO tip here. They took when offered by hand or we left on table.

Cm's were good about re-stocking and cleaning. Sometimes it was quiet other times busy busy!

We liked the outdoor patio the best.
*


----------



## trishadono

June 2017 Disneyland Check In!!!

My strategy for GOG on EMH days.


----------



## Spintopbeach

trishadono said:


> *Here are some breakfast items for you from the CL lounge.
> 
> I like to make croissant sandwiches.*
> 
> View attachment 246032 View attachment 246033 View attachment 246034 View attachment 246035 View attachment 246036 View attachment 246037 View attachment 246038 View attachment 246039 View attachment 246040 View attachment 246041


Omg these pictures are awesome; it's actually making my husband smile and not talking about how much it costs! I thought the tea sandwiches were the same every day but there looks to be a variation.  What were the appetizers as I can't see couple of pics. Great pics


----------



## trishadono

Spintopbeach said:


> Omg these pictures are awesome; it's actually making my husband smile and not talking about how much it costs! I thought the tea sandwiches were the same every day but there looks to be a variation.  What were the appetizers as I can't see couple of pics. Great pics


We only had 2 days and missed fri appies. Saturday they had 2 hot ones. A veggie spring roll and chicken cordon blue bites. Oh my those bites! We ate many.

Evening lots of cheeses, breads and crackers too.

There was a large tray of veggies . Grilled asparagus, plus many others included.

The blurry ones were cookies and desserts. They were on the right and the tea sandwiches on the left. One day there was a bar that was amazing. We made a meal out of this. 

I have a few pix of desserts I post later.


----------



## trishadono

Oh wine and beer upon request all day. I teased we from east when I asked at 11a for wine he said ask ANYTIME you are on vacation.

Evening 8-10they did list some drinks.  I saw my usual grand mariner plus a few more.


Chocolate chip cookies and oatmeal were on the left and desserts on the right. Both nights had the strawberries dipped in chocolate.


----------



## gottalovepluto

trishadono said:


> *As people posted you DO tip here. They took when offered by hand or we left on table.
> 
> Cm's were good about re-stocking and cleaning. Sometimes it was quiet other times busy busy!
> 
> We liked the outdoor patio the best.*


I'm loving your food photos! So needed here!

Just want to mention that for those who wouldn't normally tip or aren't sure about whether they want to- we NEVER tip here and won't be starting to anytime soon. (However, I'm glad they can graciously accept the tips instead of having to do the awkward "no tips" "oh I insist!" thing.)


----------



## trishadono

gottalovepluto said:


> I'm loving your food photos! So needed here!
> 
> Just want to mention that for those who wouldn't normally tip or aren't sure about whether they want to- we NEVER tip here and won't be starting to anytime soon. (However, I'm glad they can graciously accept the tips instead of having to do the awkward "no tips" "oh I insist!" thing.)


I didn't at DLH but we left a few here and there. Dh is a tipper. I think because he works so hard and appreciates people being nice to him and his family. He even tipped on the plane lol. 

I have some random resort pix probably post tomorrow. Glad you are enjoying them.


----------



## gottalovepluto

trishadono said:


> I didn't at DLH but we left a few here and there. Dh is a tipper. I think because he works so hard and appreciates people being nice to him and his family. He even tipped on the plane lol.
> 
> I have some random resort pix probably post tomorrow. Glad you are enjoying them.


In the heat wave from hell I'm living vicariously through anything that keeps my mind off it!


----------



## Laundress

trishadono did you have scones and jam in the afternoon in the CL?


----------



## trishadono

Laundress said:


> trishadono did you have scones and jam in the afternoon in the CL?


Yep! I tried lots of treats. Dd raved over some Carmel colored mousse one night and I also liked the lump shown on one of my plates . It was a small crust filled with a pudding? Topped with a strawberry and coated with chocolate and shavings. Had a few !

I was worried dh wouldn't like the hotel since he wanted DLH. But once there the hotel was so absolutely beautiful in person he kept saying it was great. 

Oh one sandwich had a fig jam in it. All 4 of us loved it. Such a nice flavor!


----------



## trishadono

Most of these are views walking from our hallway room 6218. Also the elevator and hall near cl lounge. The staircase says only for cl guests and only goes between floors 5 and 6.

Carpets were new and very pretty in person.


----------



## trishadono

Simple detail on the pillows make a difference.


Nice having so many options! The ceiling lights (around room)and lights over bed all on dimmer switches. The center lever is for the ceiling and the bed lights had a knob on it.

 Just like WDW GF this hotel leaves the linens in a basket by your door. That way if you need something before you get serviced you can help yourself.

So Sunday when we were leaving I noticed these Tshirt washclothes on top of each basket. How cute?


----------



## Nonsuch

trishadono said:


> The staircase says only for cl guests and only goes between floors 5 and 6.


Restricting use of the stairs is new (unless I missed the sign over the past decade)





These tables are new.  The patio above the entrance has never been used.
Perhaps outdoor seating for the temporary Club Lounge...


----------



## kylie71

trishadono said:


> Simple detail on the pillows make a difference.
> 
> View attachment 246303
> Nice having so many options! The ceiling lights (around room)and lights over bed all on dimmer switches. The center lever is for the ceiling and the bed lights had a knob on it.
> View attachment 246304
> Just like WDW GF this hotel leaves the linens in a basket by your door. That way if you need something before you get serviced you can help yourself.
> 
> So Sunday when we were leaving I noticed these Tshirt washclothes on top of each basket. How cute?
> View attachment 246305 View attachment 246306


I really appreciate these pictures!  I will be staying for the first time at the GC in Nov. Looking forward to seeing more!

--Lori


----------



## trishadono

This was an impromptu stay! DD and bf had a long vaca planned after college graduation. I knew the ending was at DLR. Somehow I convinced dh we NEEDED to be there too.

Dh really wanted DLH but I booked PV cl at GCh instead. He raved over and over and he doesn't usually get so impressed. We only had Friday, Saturday and 2 hours Sunday morning before heading to the airport.

The new rooms really made for a better overall experience. The lobby wasn't any inconvenience because only small sections are getting done at a time. The pool was nice and we enjoyed a meal at Napa Rose too!

We loved that side entrance into DCA. Line got long but it moved really fast! 

CL for breakfast and lunch at 11 worked because our jetlag really confused our tummies! Light meals worked great!

Food was always fresh and well stocked. Lots of good mornings and welcoming feeling. We felt comfortable there. The outside was really our favorite spot.

For checkout day they were firm on lounge access ending at 11am. However you can still use the pool. They said go to lobby for a key to access pool if needed.

We got free valet.  I don't know if that is all guests or cl. I didnt know until I got the receipt on Sunday. The kids used it a lot so that saved me $$$.

Kids were supposed to arrive Sat am. Then dd calls and said bf will bring her to us Friday night instead. As a treat I booked them their own room std at GCH(they had marriott sat-tues). I requested a new room for them and they got a nice room on the 4th floor facing entrance from the end where dvc is.

They needed to add a day to hoppers. At cl desk they said either do in lounge or main lobby any time on last day. This was nice at wdw you have to do BEFORE use last day. Only $20 to add a day!

DH said I did a great job planning and he had a great time! Phew! 

He insisted that the resort location was the only way to go and cl just made it so easy.

Any q's I will try to answer. Usually I get more pix but boy I walked 11 miles a day even with pool and nap time!


----------



## trishadono

I am re-posting this one. I took it mainly so people could see the great variations with the balconies. Didn't want it to get lost in the shuffle.

View attachment 246039


----------



## trishadono

Nonsuch said:


> Restricting use of the stairs is new (unless I missed the sign over the past decade)
> 
> 
> These tables are new.  The patio above the entrance has never been used.
> Perhaps outdoor seating for the temporary Club Lounge...


Thanks again for all of your help! It really made for a better trip.

Maybe the sign was added for the new lounge coming???

Those tables outside looked brand new and spotless. I never saw anyone out there either.


----------



## Nonsuch

trishadono said:


> ...For checkout day they were firm on lounge access ending at 11am...


Thanks for that information, I always forget to ask.


trishadono said:


> ...We got free valet.  I don't know if that is all guests or cl. I didnt know until I got the receipt on Sunday.


You were just lucky.  Valet should be $30/night.


trishadono said:


> ...Kids were supposed to arrive Sat am. Then dd calls and said bf will bring her to us Friday night instead. As a treat I booked them their own room std at GCH(they had marriott sat-tues).


If your CL room was not full (occupancy 5), you could add guests staying in other rooms to give them Lounge access.


----------



## Spintopbeach

Nonsuch said:


> Restricting use of the stairs is new (unless I missed the sign over the past decade)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These tables are new.  The patio above the entrance has never been used.
> Perhaps outdoor seating for the temporary Club Lounge...


No such you know the building so well, is there a space by that patio that could be used to house the temporary club?


----------



## Jane VanTassel

trishadono said:


> I am re-posting this one. I took it mainly so people could see the great variations with the balconies. Didn't want it to get lost in the shuffle.
> 
> View attachment 246039


Planning to stay at GC: not wanting to go back through all the postings: but do all rooms have balconies?  Or which rooms do have balconies?  That would be a lovely feature to sit out there and have a drink etc.


----------



## mmmears

Trishadono - I love all your pics and I'm so glad you had a nice stay!  I remember you had a wonderful time at the DLH and I wasn't sure you'd like the smaller rooms, but IMHO the location (and lobby) at the GCH just can't be beat.  :


----------



## trishadono

Nonsuch said:


> Thanks for that information, I always forget to ask.
> 
> You were just lucky.  Valet should be $30/night.
> 
> If your CL room was not full (occupancy 5), you could add guests staying in other rooms to give them Lounge access.


Yep that's what I did! They were on our room for access and booked cheapest room I could.



Thanks


----------



## trishadono

Jane VanTassel said:


> Planning to stay at GC: not wanting to go back through all the postings: but do all rooms have balconies?  Or which rooms do have balconies?  That would be a lovely feature to sit out there and have a drink etc.


I believe others posted almost all have one. I didn't see any without.


----------



## trishadono

I checked out the viewing area on the 6th floor one afternoon. You needed a room key for access. It was fun just to see the park from that angle. Also there were bathrooms there too.

I remembered nonsuch said to use the elevator towards dvc section for pool access. My dh tried to say I didn't know where I was going until , 'oh, there's  the pool'!

My husband gets amazed how much I know each trip. Well it's because of Disboards!

Anybody heading out to WDW 'pm' me anytime! I'd love to return the favor for all the help I have gotten. From Pop Century, to Grand Floridian I have tried all but one!


----------



## Nonsuch

trishadono said:


> I believe others posted almost all have one. I didn't see any without.


The photo you recently posted shows the 6 rooms without a balcony. 
On the right of your photo, above the Monorail. 
 
Those might be used by housekeeping, rather than guest rooms -- I have not confirmed either way.


----------



## trishadono

mmmears said:


> Trishadono - I love all your pics and I'm so glad you had a nice stay!  I remember you had a wonderful time at the DLH and I wasn't sure you'd like the smaller rooms, but IMHO the location (and lobby) at the GCH just can't be beat.  :


I remember your suggestions. Having a new room made the difference. It felt big with the light colors and glass shower. The lighting also made the room feel wide.

I liked the closet and frig/bar section. It didn't seem to hog space like other rooms. The frig has a glass door that also lights brightly when opening. There was so much storage. A closet, 6 big drawers plus suitcases under the bed was nice. The love seat was big enough for seating but didn't crowd the room either. 

Overall they did a nice well planned design for comfort and style. Having cute disney touches made it for me though! Loved the chip n dale's!


----------



## trishadono

Nonsuch said:


> The photo you recently posted shows the 6 rooms without a balcony.
> On the right of your photo, above the Monorail.
> View attachment 246366
> Those might be used by housekeeping, rather than guest rooms -- I have not confirmed either way.



I was looking at that wall and I counted 6 floors below that, or so I thought. I remember wondering if that was just dummy space. There was lots of fake spaces if you looked closely. 

Maybe someone there next can figure it out


----------



## Nonsuch

Spintopbeach said:


> No such you know the building so well, is there a space by that patio that could be used to house the temporary club?


The tables on the 5th floor patio at the front of the hotel are a mystery.  The nearest suite (that might be used to serve food) is in the far end of the lobby, adjacent to a larger patio. Perhaps a suite and larger patio could be used as the temporary club lounge, and the smaller patio for additional seating.


----------



## Jane VanTassel

trishadono said:


> I believe others posted almost all have one. I didn't see any without.


Thank you for your info;  now I really can't wait!!!


----------



## franandaj

trishadono said:


> For checkout day they were firm on lounge access ending at 11am.



This has not been the case for me. I was just there last week and we came back to the lounge at 11:30 on checkout day. Our Key cards opened the door and we enjoyed some tea sandwiches, cold water, and scones before driving home.


----------



## trishadono

franandaj said:


> This has not been the case for me. I was just there last week and we came back to the lounge at 11:30 on checkout day. Our Key cards opened the door and we enjoyed some tea sandwiches, cold water, and scones before driving home.



It is a shame they know the cards will work but tell you they won't. 

Oh well I booked the WOC dessert party for that night and they enjoyed that a lot!


----------



## whoever

Disregard.


----------



## ixmnrs

trishadono said:


> *11a -4pm*
> 
> View attachment 246053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The tea sandwiches were a big hit! Also uncrustables, gold fish crackers, chexmix (similar) bowl of fresh fruit (even plums) plus the triangle scones and jams.
> 
> Also cut fruit as seen on my plate. Usually cantaloupe, melon, pineapple and strawberries and watermelon.*
> 
> *Coffee, tea, sodas and apple juice in cooler, ice tea and lemonade too.*
> 
> *We had pinot noir, sparkling wine and Blue Moon beer.*
> View attachment 246047 View attachment 246048 View attachment 246049 View attachment 246050



Awesome Pics; thanks for sharing. You may have convinced me to switch from DLRCL to GCHCL!


----------



## MacMama0930

Just upgraded my GCH stay to Premium View. I put in a request for theme park. Do they still lump pool view with theme park? And can you see fireworks from either room type?


----------



## trishadono

MacMama0930 said:


> Just upgraded my GCH stay to Premium View. I put in a request for theme park. Do they still lump pool view with theme park? And can you see fireworks from either room type?


I couldn't see anything from my pool view but I wanted the new room more than a view.


----------



## Nonsuch

MacMama0930 said:


> Just upgraded my GCH stay to Premium View. I put in a request for theme park. Do they still lump pool view with theme park? And can you see fireworks from either room type?


Yes, pool and park are both premium view.  
The top floor park view rooms facing east have a partial view of fireworks, looking left.  The slight angle (not build exactly north/south) helps with the view.  Only the top floor has a view, since the balcony is above the roofline.  DTD view rooms will have better fireworks view.

The green rooms on the 6th floor and orange on the 5th floor will have the best views.  Most are likely Club Level Premium View.


----------



## quackersnaps

We stayed in room 5347 (not club level) 2 years ago and had a very good view of the fireworks. Sorry haven't got any great photos on my phone.


----------



## MacMama0930

Nonsuch said:


> Yes, pool and park are both premium view.
> The top floor park view rooms facing east have a partial view of fireworks, looking left.  The slight angle (not build exactly north/south) helps with the view.  Only the top floor has a view, since the balcony is above the roofline.  DTD view rooms will have better fireworks view.
> 
> The green rooms on the 6th floor and orange on the 5th floor will have the best views.  Most are likely Club Level Premium View.
> View attachment 247126



Now I'm concerned that if I'm not CL, my premium view will likely face the pool. 
It's quite frustrating that you cannot reserve (and pay accordingly) for a theme park view room. I honestly think I'd enjoy a DTD view room better, but I've read that it tends to be a long walk back the room. I'll have two kids with me so I'd like to avoid that if at all possible. I've stayed here twice (wish I remembered my room numbers!) in standard view rooms and never found the walk back too bad, so maybe I shouldn't let that deter me? I'm wanting to make this trip a special "all out" trip since I think my family will not renew their APs (I probably will), but this may be our last family trip for a year or two. Maybe I should just splurge on CL??


----------



## ParkHopper1

Updates I learned yesterday from upper Management regarding refurb...they are still or track to have the renovations 100% completed by Thanksgiving. All of the bunk beds are indeed going away. All the rooms are being outfitted with the Love Seat size couches but only 300 of the rooms will have what was described as a "Convertible Sofa" that folds down into a full twin bed...not a sleeper sofa or day bed.

At any given time there is a rolling closure of about 200 rooms. Lobby refresh will just be mostly new floors, paint, and furniture and that as in full force yesterday with scaffolding going up.

Got to stay in one...I was cautiously optimistic as I personally really loved the old decor...but they are really nice and they really do feel a lot bigger. One nice new feature is that under the beds is open and now there is a great place to stash luggage and bags rather than taking up floor space! Showers are an amazing improvement.


----------



## Zooey

ParkHopper1 said:


> Updates I learned yesterday from upper Management regarding refurb...they are still or track to have the renovations 100% completed by Thanksgiving. All of the bunk beds are indeed going away. All the rooms are being outfitted with the Love Seat size couches but only 300 of the rooms will have what was described as a "Convertible Sofa" that folds down into a full twin bed...not a sleeper sofa or day bed.
> 
> At any given time there is a rolling closure of about 200 rooms. Lobby refresh will just be mostly new floors, paint, and furniture and that as in full force yesterday with scaffolding going up.
> 
> Got to stay in one...I was cautiously optimistic as I personally really loved the old decor...but they are really nice and they really do feel a lot bigger. One nice new feature is that under the beds is open and now there is a great place to stash luggage and bags rather than taking up floor space! Showers are an amazing improvement.


How bad is the scaffolding in the lobby? Any idea when the lobby specifically will be wrapped up?


----------



## Nonsuch

ParkHopper1 said:


> ...All the rooms are being outfitted with the Love Seat size couches but only 300 of the rooms will have what was described as a "Convertible Sofa" that folds down into a full twin bed...not a sleeper sofa or day bed.


I assume the "Convertible Sofa" is what has been described (perhaps inaccurately) as a daybed.
300 of these beds is much better than the 39 daybeds prior to the renovation.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Nonsuch said:


> I assume the "Convertible Sofa" is what has been described (perhaps inaccurately) as a daybed.
> 300 of these beds is much better than the 39 daybeds prior to the renovation.



Correct.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Zooey said:


> How bad is the scaffolding in the lobby? Any idea when the lobby specifically will be wrapped up?



Looks like they are doing it in quarters...scaffold was going up in the quarter of the lobby closest to the walkway to the DCA entrance and it was black draped off. Foot traffic is to and from the DCA park being diverted in and out the doors closer to the Hearthstone Lounge vs Acorn Gifts. Was not at all an issue, but there is certainly work happening!


----------



## ParkHopper1

Two other cool tidbits I learned. The new counter tops in the refurbed rooms contain recycled glass fragments embedded in them as a nod to the California Wine industry. Also something that has always apparently been there...in the halls there is a wallpaper runner at the top that is reminiscent of the redwood tree forests and as you go higher in floors from the ground level up the tress on each level actually get thinner as you go up in floors as they would in nature.


----------



## Nonsuch

MacMama0930 said:


> Now I'm concerned that if I'm not CL, my premium view will likely face the pool.
> It's quite frustrating that you cannot reserve (and pay accordingly) for a theme park view room. I honestly think I'd enjoy a DTD view room better, but I've read that it tends to be a long walk back the room...


Upgrading to CL might improve your chances, but there are likely more Pool than Park view rooms -- CL or not.  DTD view rooms will often be a longer walk, but can seem MUCH longer -- walking in DTD past your room above the World of Disney, then all the way to the main lobby elevators and backtracking...

I'm also frustrated that Pool and Park views are combined.  It's also frustrating that bed configurations cannot be specifically booked (only requested).


----------



## ParkHopper1

Nonsuch said:


> I'm also frustrated that Pool and Park views are combined.



I can see why they did that though...unless you are in one of the few rooms on the 5th or 6th floor in the DVC wing and overlooking Paradise Bay, the rest of what they were calling "theme park" views were VERY cruddy views of the the park IMO. I have stayed in a few rooms that overlook areas like Condor Flats and Grizzly Peaks from just shear dumb luck on Standard Room reservations and always said to myself ..."man if I was paying top dollar for a Theme Park view I would be pretty ticked!"

The rooms that overlook WOC are awesome theme park views, but there are only a few of those with a great view. 

Personally I love the Courtyard View with the Monorail running through it.


----------



## StormyCA

Nonsuch said:


> I assume the "Convertible Sofa" is what has been described (perhaps inaccurately) as a daybed.
> 300 of these beds is much better than the 39 daybeds prior to the renovation.




I can't 'see' the scale.  Are these long enough to sleep an adult up to, say, 6 ft tall?


----------



## ParkHopper1

StormyCA said:


> I can't 'see' the scale.  Are these long enough to sleep an adult up to, say, 6 ft tall?



I was told it was an actual Twin size mattress. A Twin standard size measures 38"x74"

A Queen and King for comparison is 80" long.


----------



## Nonsuch

StormyCA said:


> I can't 'see' the scale.  Are these long enough to sleep an adult up to, say, 6 ft tall?


At least the new "Convertible Sofa" appears longer than the old "Day Bed".  While I did not have a tape measure, the old day bed was 5' 8" -- that's my height, and I just "fit"


----------



## Mommy to Kayla

We just checked in today for 6 days. We are in a refurbed room, 5014. I like the shower, the couch/extra bed is not bad. I do like the space under the beds for luggage, very nice.

The scaffolding is up in the corner by the lobby store but it isn't huge. I do have to say that it was a little disconcerting to walk in, see the scaffolding and then a fire alarm testing. They warned us that they are doing them today and tomorrow but only from 11:00-3:00.


----------



## sock2you

Do they still do the Grand Quest? If so what does it entail and what it he 'prize' at the end? Anyone know if they still have rooms with the bunk beds, I know they're getting rid of them but would love to have one this trip.


----------



## Is This Real

Does anyone have an opinion on whether the old rooms with bunk beds or new rooms with sofa bed would be a better option for family of 4 which includes 13yo and 15yo.


----------



## DLgal

Is This Real said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on whether the old rooms with bunk beds or new rooms with sofa bed would be a better option for family of 4 which includes 13yo and 15yo.



The new rooms. The bunk beds were small. Although, as a party of only 4, you can request a daybed but it won't be guaranteed.


----------



## ParkHopper1

sock2you said:


> Anyone know if they still have rooms with the bunk beds, I know they're getting rid of them but would love to have one this trip.



As of last week they still had them...one of our group was in a bunk bed room.


----------



## AlaskaMomof2

Hi, not sure if this has been recently covered, I did read several pages trying to find my answer. So far which areas/rooms have been renovated? From what I have read here, standard rooms (x100) and some a courtyard view (x000) only?  Any other new visit updates about this?  Coming in August and have booked woods/courtyard but am up to standard as I'm more interested in trying the new rooms. Thanks!


----------



## AlaskaMomof2

trishadono said:


> This was an impromptu stay! DD and bf had a long vaca planned after college graduation. I knew the ending was at DLR. Somehow I convinced dh we NEEDED to be there too.
> 
> Dh really wanted DLH but I booked PV cl at GCh instead. He raved over and over and he doesn't usually get so impressed. We only had Friday, Saturday and 2 hours Sunday morning before heading to the airport.
> 
> The new rooms really made for a better overall experience. The lobby wasn't any inconvenience because only small sections are getting done at a time. The pool was nice and we enjoyed a meal at Napa Rose too!
> 
> We loved that side entrance into DCA. Line got long but it moved really fast!
> 
> CL for breakfast and lunch at 11 worked because our jetlag really confused our tummies! Light meals worked great!
> 
> Food was always fresh and well stocked. Lots of good mornings and welcoming feeling. We felt comfortable there. The outside was really our favorite spot.
> 
> For checkout day they were firm on lounge access ending at 11am. However you can still use the pool. They said go to lobby for a key to access pool if needed.
> 
> We got free valet.  I don't know if that is all guests or cl. I didnt know until I got the receipt on Sunday. The kids used it a lot so that saved me $$$.
> 
> Kids were supposed to arrive Sat am. Then dd calls and said bf will bring her to us Friday night instead. As a treat I booked them their own room std at GCH(they had marriott sat-tues). I requested a new room for them and they got a nice room on the 4th floor facing entrance from the end where dvc is.
> 
> They needed to add a day to hoppers. At cl desk they said either do in lounge or main lobby any time on last day. This was nice at wdw you have to do BEFORE use last day. Only $20 to add a day!
> 
> DH said I did a great job planning and he had a great time! Phew!
> 
> He insisted that the resort location was the only way to go and cl just made it so easy.
> 
> Any q's I will try to answer. Usually I get more pix but boy I walked 11 miles a day even with pool and nap time!


Question, you had a premium view and it was renovated?  Do you know the room number/location if your room?  I'm coming in August and thought to date, only standard and some woods views were renovated. Thanks!


----------



## trishadono

@AlaskaMomof2

Yes look at the maps from nonsuch . I had 6218 . That wing has new rooms. They have pool view but I spent so much time in lounge it didn't matter. However dh loves being up high he loved it.

If you go back and read form may 1 forward you will see where I asked many times about this. If you follow from there you will see all the suggestions I got. It should help because I got just what I wanted . 

Also I called the regular number (someone posted for me ) and made my request. 

Good luck!


----------



## SothrnChic

I am planning a first time trip to Disneyland from Sept 30-Oct. 4.  We have reserved a Woodland/Courtyard view room at GCH.  Is there a specific room number or wing of rooms that you suggest I request?  Also, how do you request those at Disneyland??  I am a WDW veteran but the whole Disneyland reservation system has me baffled.  (I am used to being able to make changes, requests, and cancellations all on the WDW site.)  Someone mentioned a direct number to call... can I get that number from someone??  Thanks for you help!!


----------



## Nonsuch

Mommy to Kayla said:


> We just checked in today for 6 days. We are in a refurbed room, 5014. I like the shower, the couch/extra bed is not bad...


5014 appears to be a suite off the lobby, please share some photos (if you have any).


----------



## Nonsuch

AlaskaMomof2 said:


> ...So far which areas/rooms have been renovated?...


Nothing official from Disney, but progress seems to be about 10% per month of 2017 -- so about 60% renovated.  There are likely renovated rooms of all view types, but most of the standard view rooms at the front of the hotel are done.

The area in green has been renovated.
The area in yellow was being renovated in late May, and likely complete.
Some rooms around the lobby, and other areas are likely also renovated.




SothrnChic said:


> ...We have reserved a Woodland/Courtyard view room at GCH.  Is there a specific room number or wing of rooms that you suggest I request?...


Try the main number: (714) 635-2300

Courtyard view are shown in brown.
Woods view are often the green (park view) rooms on lower floors or obstructed by trees (woods).
Booked in the woods/courtyard category, I would simply request a "woods" view -- of course I dislike rooms that face other rooms (most courtyard rooms).
My usual requests (no matter the view type) is:  "Located near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose".
(which is near the entrance to DCA)


----------



## pepe3penelope

Hi, all! Would appreciate some input.

We are booked for late august in a standard view room for 5 of us.

Would the only location of a standard view only face Disneyland drive or are there other location possibilities?

Since we are 5, does that mean the room would be 2 beds and the couch/day bed?

Where is the area to view Disneyland fireworks?

TIA!


----------



## gottalovepluto

pepe3penelope said:


> Hi, all! Would appreciate some input.
> 
> We are booked for late august in a standard view room for 5 of us.
> 
> Would the only location of a standard view only face Disneyland drive or are there other location possibilities?
> 
> Since we are 5, does that mean the room would be 2 beds and the couch/day bed?
> 
> Where is the area to view Disneyland fireworks?
> 
> TIA!


Hate to break it to you but Disneyland fireworks can only be viewed from the esplanade between the parks (idk if security even allows that anymore) or in Disneyland, no GCH viewing option unless you are staying club level & even then you only see the top half of the show.


----------



## pepe3penelope

gottalovepluto said:


> Hate to break it to you but Disneyland fireworks can only be viewed from the esplanade between the parks (idk if security even allows that anymore) or in Disneyland, no GCH viewing option unless you are staying club level & even then you only see the top half of the show.


Thanks!


----------



## MacMama0930

gottalovepluto said:


> Hate to break it to you but Disneyland fireworks can only be viewed from the esplanade between the parks (idk if security even allows that anymore) or in Disneyland, no GCH viewing option unless you are staying club level & even then you only see the top half of the show.



I thought I had seen many comments from people who could see them from their DTD view rooms?


----------



## cruisehopeful

MacMama0930 said:


> I thought I had seen many comments from people who could see them from their DTD view rooms?


That would make sense to me because I had a very obstructed limited view while dining at Catal once, many years ago. It would seem like the top floor would also have a minimal obstructed view. Actually, now that I think about it, I had a partial view on the tram last week which makes even more sense that the top floor of the Grand on that side would have a partial view.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We had a 3 bedroom corner suite, directly above the World of Disney entrance (closest to the parks) and we could see most of the fireworks from our balcony. But I would think a very limited number of rooms would be able to see them just given the layout of the hotel.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MacMama0930 said:


> I thought I had seen many comments from people who could see them from their DTD view rooms?


OP has a standard view room (but I mentioned CL just in case they had a standard view club level).


----------



## pepe3penelope

Nonsuch said:


> Nothing official from Disney, but progress seems to be about 10% per month of 2017 -- so about 60% renovated.  There are likely renovated rooms of all view types, but most of the standard view rooms at the front of the hotel are done.
> 
> The area in green has been renovated.
> The area in yellow was being renovated in late May, and likely complete.
> Some rooms around the lobby, and other areas are likely also renovated.
> View attachment 248737
> 
> 
> Try the main number: (714) 635-2300
> 
> Courtyard view are shown in brown.
> Woods view are often the green (park view) rooms on lower floors or obstructed by trees (woods).
> Booked in the woods/courtyard category, I would simply request a "woods" view -- of course I dislike rooms that face other rooms (most courtyard rooms).
> My usual requests (no matter the view type) is:  "Located near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose".
> (which is near the entrance to DCA)
> View attachment 248738


Nonsuch, are the red rooms the standard view rooms? Are there any other standard view locations? Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

pepe3penelope said:


> Nonsuch, are the red rooms the standard view rooms? Are there any other standard view locations?


While there is no official map, all the rooms in red are certainly standard view.  Those will be the majority of standard view rooms, but there are likely standard view rooms in other areas.


----------



## apple9117

Appreciate the info here regarding renovations!


----------



## Mom of a *Princess*

Here's a current view of the renovations in the lobby. Right beside Acorns. Not as bad as I thought before I got here.


----------



## losfp

Nonsuch said:


> Nothing official from Disney, but progress seems to be about 10% per month of 2017 -- so about 60% renovated.  There are likely renovated rooms of all view types, but most of the standard view rooms at the front of the hotel are done.
> 
> The area in green has been renovated.
> The area in yellow was being renovated in late May, and likely complete.
> Some rooms around the lobby, and other areas are likely also renovated.



So does this mean then that all DVC villas are renovated?  We have a DVC rental booking for mid september, really looking forward to it


----------



## Nonsuch

losfp said:


> So does this mean then that all DVC villas are renovated?  We have a DVC rental booking for mid september, really looking forward to it


Yes, VGC has been renovated.  I had a renovated 1-bedroom villa in early December 2016, it seemed most villas were already renovated at that time.
I posted photos to the VGC Superthread.


----------



## hjgaus

Yes although it was more a soft good renovation meaning they received new carpet, drapes sheers, new material on sofas and bed now is higher off ground with enough storage space underneath it plus new bedding. 

I think the renovation work on the hotel rooms are MORE of a WOW impression than the villas at the moment. 

Nothing will ever beat the space available in 1 bedroom villa or higher !! It really feels like a little apartment !


----------



## MisterBubbles

Just returned from a 3 night stay at GC and here are a few pics from lobby renovations.  Not bad at all.  Still able to enjoy the entire lobby.  On the 5th there were high curtains and scaffolding and then yesterday we noticed that it was lowered, but could not tell what had been done.  DVC studio was perfect.


----------



## Angrose

This was the scene when I walked through yesterday afternoon. The pianist was playing "Grim Grinning Ghosts." Loved it!


----------



## Zooey

Staying at GCH right now and yesterday they removed the only curtain that was up so the lobby is without obstructions right now. Not sure if they're finished but as of now it is clear and looks fabulous.


----------



## MisterBubbles

I am so curious what they are doing. We saw the curtain rise and lower over the course of a few days. Heard lots of banging one afternoon. Couldn't tell what was different afterwards. We even took a quick peek through the split in the curtains and could not determine what was being done.


----------



## danceanddisney2010

Zooey said:


> Staying at GCH right now and yesterday they removed the only curtain that was up so the lobby is without obstructions right now. Not sure if they're finished but as of now it is clear and looks fabulous.


 
Yes!! We just got home today, but luckily had one day without the curtain! It looks like they were doing something to the floor..could see through a crack in the curtain and all the workers were down on the floor lol. Well..whatever it is they were doing...it looks great now and so much better being able to walk straight through versus around.


----------



## danceanddisney2010

Just returned home this evening from a 6 night stay ..overall it was fantastic!! We did get to stay in a newly renovated room and omg they are LOVELY! The bathroom mirror is the best thing ever...for the ladies out there...your makeup will be flawless! Haha! A few issues with the room unfortunately. Nothing to ruin our trip, but just some things that shouldn't have happened ..especially with the price tag. First..our refrigerator did not work. We came in with some food to store and found out the hard way...lost all that food. Plus..they did not have any extra of the new refrigerators so they said they would have to send up and old one to place somewhere in the room since it would not fit in the actual spot. Sure..that is okay. Next..One of my biggest complaints in the drainage in the shower. The shower looks great so naturally day 1 my mom wanted to check it out and take a quick shower after traveling...welllll..the water kept rising! Super gross. Basically they let us switch rooms because they had no idea what the issue was and we honestly did not want to pay all that money and have a bum shower. Our next room had some issues as well ( we now had a working fridge..YES!!..but that wasn't it). At first the shower was ok..not draining super quickly but not filling up. By the next day however the drain had once again had it and was slowly starting to repeat what had happened previously in our first room...so we called maintaince. We asked if it was clogged and they said they would check. The amount of hair that came out of that drain was nauseating! After it was cleaned it drained just fine. It was a quick fix and seriously should be something that is standard. The drainage system is bad alone but without cleaning it..omg.  Other than that..lol..it was great! Once we figured out what was wrong and how to fix it ..we had an enjoyable stay. The construction wasn't bad..the only complaint was the blaring fire alarm testing! One alarm lasted 2 1/2 minutes!!! Torture.


----------



## MisterBubbles

danceanddisney2010 said:


> Just returned home this evening from a 6 night stay ..overall it was fantastic!! We did get to stay in a newly renovated room and omg they are LOVELY! The bathroom mirror is the best thing ever...for the ladies out there...your makeup will be flawless! Haha! A few issues with the room unfortunately. Nothing to ruin our trip, but just some things that shouldn't have happened ..especially with the price tag. First..our refrigerator did not work. We came in with some food to store and found out the hard way...lost all that food. Plus..they did not have any extra of the new refrigerators so they said they would have to send up and old one to place somewhere in the room since it would not fit in the actual spot. Sure..that is okay. Next..One of my biggest complaints in the drainage in the shower. The shower looks great so naturally day 1 my mom wanted to check it out and take a quick shower after traveling...welllll..the water kept rising! Super gross. Basically they let us switch rooms because they had no idea what the issue was and we honestly did not want to pay all that money and have a bum shower. Our next room had some issues as well ( we now had a working fridge..YES!!..but that wasn't it). At first the shower was ok..not draining super quickly but not filling up. By the next day however the drain had once again had it and was slowly starting to repeat what had happened previously in our first room...so we called maintaince. We asked if it was clogged and they said they would check. The amount of hair that came out of that drain was nauseating! After it was cleaned it drained just fine. It was a quick fix and seriously should be something that is standard. The drainage system is bad alone but without cleaning it..omg.  Other than that..lol..it was great! Once we figured out what was wrong and how to fix it ..we had an enjoyable stay. The construction wasn't bad..the only complaint was the blaring fire alarm testing! One alarm lasted 2 1/2 minutes!!! Torture.



Sorry to hear about your shower and fridge issues.  Hopefully they will be addressed throughout the resort.  We were warned of fire alarm testing, but never heard it while we were there.


----------



## ParkHopper1

MisterBubbles said:


> I am so curious what they are doing. We saw the curtain rise and lower over the course of a few days. Heard lots of banging one afternoon. Couldn't tell what was different afterwards. We even took a quick peek through the split in the curtains and could not determine what was being done.



Mostly new flooring. The rest in the lobby is just new paint and a freshen up and eventually new furniture. Not a complete noticeable redo like the guest rooms.


----------



## TexasErin

MisterBubbles said:


> Sorry to hear about your shower and fridge issues.  Hopefully they will be addressed throughout the resort.  We were warned of fire alarm testing, but never heard it while we were there.



I have mentioned the plumbing issues and the "gurgling" sinks that we have had on a couple of visits.  I did a search for "gurgling sinks" and Grand Californian and found that in a couple of reviews on travel websites (TripAdvisor maybe?).  I also mentioned this in a survey that Disney sent me.  The sinks have been loud enough to wake me up...and when you are in Disney, you need all the sleep you can get, lol. I think they are aware of plumbing issues and it must be too expensive or complicated to fix....Of course the issues brought up by a PP sound like maybe just clogged drains.  I did call maintenance and they knew right away what I was talking about, but the issue continued.


----------



## Davin_Felth

How bad are the lines to get through security to Downtown Disney in the morning when heading over for EMH?


----------



## MisterBubbles

Davin_Felth said:


> How bad are the lines to get through security to Downtown Disney in the morning when heading over for EMH?




Not bad at all. We went several mornings, once on an early entry, and never waited more than a minute or two. MUCH faster than the bag check lines at WDW. We went through it at several points in the day over 4 days and never had to wait. I did see a line about 10 people deep on the California Adventure side one morning before park opening, but it was moving.


----------



## danceanddisney2010

TexasErin said:


> I have mentioned the plumbing issues and the "gurgling" sinks that we have had on a couple of visits.  I did a search for "gurgling sinks" and Grand Californian and found that in a couple of reviews on travel websites (TripAdvisor maybe?).  I also mentioned this in a survey that Disney sent me.  The sinks have been loud enough to wake me up...and when you are in Disney, you need all the sleep you can get, lol. I think they are aware of plumbing issues and it must be too expensive or complicated to fix....Of course the issues brought up by a PP sound like maybe just clogged drains.  I did call maintenance and they knew right away what I was talking about, but the issue continued.



They need a MUCH better drainage system. If they can't do that.. then they NEED to be on top of removing the hair so that the next person is not standing in ankle deep water. SO .. SO.. GROSS! With all the money that one spends to stay there that should not happen.


----------



## TexasErin

danceanddisney2010 said:


> They need a MUCH better drainage system. If they can't do that.. then they NEED to be on top of removing the hair so that the next person is not standing in ankle deep water. SO .. SO.. GROSS! With all the money that one spends to stay there that should not happen.



ITA.  The fact that they have had plumbing issues for years is ridiculous....I do LOVE the hotel, don't get me wrong.  Heck, I wish I were there NOW.  But I don't understand why they don't fix the plumbing/drainage.  As far as I know, the other two DLR hotels don't have this issue.


----------



## danceanddisney2010

TexasErin said:


> ITA.  The fact that they have had plumbing issues for years is ridiculous....I do LOVE the hotel, don't get me wrong.  Heck, I wish I were there NOW.  But I don't understand why they don't fix the plumbing/drainage.  As far as I know, the other two DLR hotels don't have this issue.



Me too! The hotel is AMAZING and the new rooms are gorgeous..I'd stay there any day! We have exclusively stayed at the grand for the last few years and this by far was the worst plumbing issue we encountered. We have never had excellent drainage..but this was a mini foot bath. We stayed at the paradise pier in 2013 and I don't remember any issues...?? I just hope they can fix it or add cleaning the drains on the list of things to do before renting a room out. It was just a little but of a bummer since it was a new room and I was hoping for "perfection" ..


----------



## Davin_Felth

I currently have reservations for a standard room, but I'm reconsidering.

When I made my reservation, I had asked for a room with a bunk bed and trundle.  I hear the bunks are kind of small, would a 5'4" kid be uncomfortable in one of the bunks or trundle?  I assume our 4' and 4'6" kids will easily fit.

I'm wondering how much nicer the renovated room are though and if I should definitely request one of them instead.  The DTD view and a premium park view room sound intriguing, trying to decide if I want to spend the extra money.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Spintopbeach

I'm thinking of upgrading to theme park view/premium and am going to listen to nonsuch and ask for room near the elevator adjacent to napa rose but I really want a new room.  Does anyone know if the theme park rooms that face park near napa rose, have those rooms been renovated yet?  Does anyone have any updates?  Thanks!


----------



## ParkHopper1

Spintopbeach said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading to theme park view/premium and am going to listen to nonsuch and ask for room near the elevator adjacent to napa rose but I really want a new room.  Does anyone know if the theme park rooms that face park near napa rose, have those rooms been renovated yet?  Does anyone have any updates?  Thanks!



I don't think so. As of last week looks like the wing from the lobby to DTD was done at least on the upper floors...rooms on the south side of Courtyard view near the main elevator were very much under construction and the rooms towards Napa Rose had not yet begun.

Not a huge percentage of rooms are complete...the whole renovation is still scheduled to last through November.


----------



## Spintopbeach

Ok thanks.  There's no reason for me to upgrade then.  Maybe it's could upgrade for pool view room as some of them have been renovated!


----------



## Mome Rath

I'm also recently returned; had a renovated room (requested and received).  Loved the room!  Everything worked perfectly.  The only "funny" thing was they apparently couldn't decide which side to put the shower seal on, as it changed each day!  We had a standard view, 6th floor.


----------



## gabbyrodman

ParkHopper1 said:


> I don't think so. As of last week looks like the wing from the lobby to DTD was done at least on the upper floors...rooms on the south side of Courtyard view near the main elevator were very much under construction and the rooms towards Napa Rose had not yet begun.
> 
> Not a huge percentage of rooms are complete...the whole renovation is still scheduled to last through November.


I just booked theme park view also and am trying to get a sense of the rooms.  Are all pool room views done?  Where is main elevator.  Do they only do the top floors or do they do all floors when they revamp?  Does anyone know how long each section takes?


----------



## StormyCA

Hopefully someone at the Grand since MaxPass started will be able to answer this (or someone who's booked a package yesterday or today);  There was a brief period of time a month or so ago when people were booking packages and a message 'Your package includes MaxPass' popped up.  Is MaxPass being offered as a perk to onsite guests?


----------



## MacMama0930

StormyCA said:


> Hopefully someone at the Grand since MaxPass started will be able to answer this (or someone who's booked a package yesterday or today);  There was a brief period of time a month or so ago when people were booking packages and a message 'Your package includes MaxPass' popped up.  Is MaxPass being offered as a perk to onsite guests?



I totally remember that! It had appeared for a brief moment that max pass will be given to onsite guests but I think they changed their mind!


----------



## mmmears

MacMama0930 said:


> I totally remember that! It had appeared for a brief moment that max pass will be given to onsite guests but I think they changed their mind!



Ugh.  Considering the price of the rooms I booked at the GCH it really should be included.


----------



## SothrnChic

mmmears said:


> Ugh.  Considering the price of the rooms I booked at the GCH it really should be included.



Totally agree!!


----------



## MacMama0930

mmmears said:


> Ugh.  Considering the price of the rooms I booked at the GCH it really should be included.



I really agree with this. Paying the premium to stay onsite should have more perks than they do currently. The costs are getting crazy! I looked at October and GCH was like $632 or something. That's crazy high.


----------



## mmmears

MacMama0930 said:


> I really agree with this. Paying the premium to stay onsite should have more perks than they do currently. The costs are getting crazy! I looked at October and GCH was like $632 or something. That's crazy high.



Yep.  And that's for a room without a view, too.


----------



## Davin_Felth

Is there a best time to make a room request?  My DW suggested I should call them the day before we check in, because they usually assign the exact rooms a day ahead of time.  I have Downtown Disney view reservations and want to get 5th floor - Napa Rose elevator side based on suggestions I read earlier in this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Sun_soakin

Is anyone having luck getting a room w/ the daybed?  I thought I heard they weren't adding too many of them?

ETA- can you even book for 5 there anymore?


----------



## dec2009mama

just booked standard room for 3rd week in august, looking at making room requests - renovated & high floor!    any point in asking for a room near the elevators by napa rose?
or other suggestions?


----------



## BayouQueen

dec2009mama said:


> just booked standard room for 3rd week in august, looking at making room requests - renovated & high floor!    any point in asking for a room near the elevators by napa rose?
> or other suggestions?



I would call just to confirm what kind of beds you need, just to be sure, since the hotel is in transition.


----------



## Nonsuch

Davin_Felth said:


> Is there a best time to make a room request?  My DW suggested I should call them the day before we check in, because they usually assign the exact rooms a day ahead of time.  I have Downtown Disney view reservations and want to get 5th floor - Napa Rose elevator side based on suggestions I read earlier in this thread.


That would put you above World of Disney.  A nice view of fireworks, but a rather long walk to the room (when DCA is closed).  
I make requests at least a week in advance.


Sun_soakin said:


> Is anyone having luck getting a room w/ the daybed?  I thought I heard they weren't adding too many of them?
> ETA- can you even book for 5 there anymore?


A post from last month said there will be 300 convertible sofas (aka daybeds), previously there were only 39.
5 is still the occupancy limit for regular hotel rooms.  4 is the limit when booked with a convention rate (Gay Days, Dapper Day...).


dec2009mama said:


> just booked standard room for 3rd week in august, looking at making room requests - renovated & high floor!    any point in asking for a room near the elevators by napa rose?
> or other suggestions?


It does not hurt to ask to be near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose, although the majority of Standard View rooms are at the front of the hotel.


----------



## dec2009mama

fridges in all standard rooms or do i need to request?


----------



## Nonsuch

dec2009mama said:


> fridges in all standard rooms or do i need to request?


All rooms have a refrigerator.


----------



## Sun_soakin

[

A post from last month said there will be 300 convertible sofas (aka daybeds), previously there were only 39.
5 is still the occupancy limit for regular hotel rooms.  4 is the limit when booked with a convention rate (Gay Days, Dapper Day...).
.[/QUOTE]

I guess I was thinking about the number of daybeds vs the number of bunk bed rooms they used to have, since they also slept 5 (we have young children).  
Orbitz also lists all GCH room types as having a max of only 4 occupants, but has DLH listed w/ room types that accommodate 5.


----------



## sweethannah

Quick question, can you still use the not so secret exit to DTD by the La Brea bakery? When we were there a couple of years back we used this exit in the mornings several times. Sometimes a CM was in the stairwell and sometimes it was empty. Just curious if it's still a viable exit to DTD. Thanks!


----------



## Mome Rath

sweethannah said:


> Quick question, can you still use the not so secret exit to DTD by the La Brea bakery? When we were there a couple of years back we used this exit in the mornings several times. Sometimes a CM was in the stairwell and sometimes it was empty. Just curious if it's still a viable exit to DTD. Thanks!



It was walled off with metal screens when we were there earlier this month.  It seems they want all guests going through the same security area into DTD.  There was a metal detector standing there on the DTD side of the "bypass" but it was never in use, and was behind the metal screens.


----------



## Spintopbeach

Nonsuch said:


> That would put you above World of Disney.  A nice view of fireworks, but a rather long walk to the room (when DCA is closed).
> I make requests at least a week in advance.
> 
> A post from last month said there will be 300 convertible sofas (aka daybeds), previously there were only 39.
> 5 is still the occupancy limit for regular hotel rooms.  4 is the limit when booked with a convention rate (Gay Days, Dapper Day...).
> 
> It does not hurt to ask to be near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose, although the majority of Standard View rooms are at the front of the hotel.


If I have theme park view, should I request napa rose elevators room if I want a renovated room.  Have any of the theme park rooms near storytellers been renovated?  It's getting to be crunch time and I need to make a request.  Thanks!


----------



## Davin_Felth

Nonsuch said:


> That would put you above World of Disney.  A nice view of fireworks, but a rather long walk to the room (when DCA is closed).
> I make requests at least a week in advance.


Our latest night will be watching Fantasmic (CA closes at 10PM that night).  I had considered entering CA to get to the hotel each night when leaving DL, but it's possible we wouldn't be able to get there in time after Fantasmic.

How is the view from the west side section of the DTD view rooms?  I also have to think about the walk over to the gates in the morning as well, and it would be quicker from that side.

Thanks!


----------



## sweethannah

Mome Rath said:


> It was walled off with metal screens when we were there earlier this month.  It seems they want all guests going through the same security area into DTD.  There was a metal detector standing there on the DTD side of the "bypass" but it was never in use, and was behind the metal screens.




Ah thank you! It makes sense they would wouldn't want people bypassing security but we loved sneaking down the stairs and coming out so close to the DCA turnstiles.


----------



## Aladora

Cross posting this on both the F! thread and GCH thread in hopes that someone knows the answer! 

We planned a pretty last minute trip for the last week of August and we want to do RBT premium on one of the 4 nights we have available but preferably the first night (Aug 27) since that is the only night that there are also fireworks. I called Disney Dining but there were no spots available for any of our nights for the premium package. The CM on the phone hinted (strongly) that the front desk at GCH might be able to secure a reservation after we check in. Has anyone managed to do something like this?


----------



## StormyCA

Aladora said:


> Cross posting this on both the F! thread and GCH thread in hopes that someone knows the answer!
> 
> We planned a pretty last minute trip for the last week of August and we want to do RBT premium on one of the 4 nights we have available but preferably the first night (Aug 27) since that is the only night that there are also fireworks. I called Disney Dining but there were no spots available for any of our nights for the premium package. The CM on the phone hinted (strongly) that the front desk at GCH might be able to secure a reservation after we check in. Has anyone managed to do something like this?



Yes, but it was for dinner at BB (not a premium) for a specific time.  We considered it 'pixie dust' and I still would never count on it.  My understanding is that they hold back some spots for onsite guests, but even those aren't unlimited.  If I were you I'd make an alternative reservation elsewhere for a night other than the first (to avoid that cancellation fee) just in case.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Aladora said:


> Cross posting this on both the F! thread and GCH thread in hopes that someone knows the answer!
> 
> We planned a pretty last minute trip for the last week of August and we want to do RBT premium on one of the 4 nights we have available but preferably the first night (Aug 27) since that is the only night that there are also fireworks. I called Disney Dining but there were no spots available for any of our nights for the premium package. The CM on the phone hinted (strongly) that the front desk at GCH might be able to secure a reservation after we check in. Has anyone managed to do something like this?


https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/priority-reservations-hotel-guests/

You could call and specifically ask about a reservation using this benefit. Idk if it actually works.


----------



## Aladora

StormyCA said:


> If I were you I'd make an alternative reservation elsewhere for a night other than the first (to avoid that cancellation fee) just in case.



We had a reservation for the Tuesday night but after talking to DH about it, we both agreed that we are not really interested in going if we can't get the premium seating. We've done BB a handful of times and even did the F! BB package a few years ago but we are not so keen to see it unless we can get an actual seat.


----------



## disland7

Aladora said:


> We had a reservation for the Tuesday night but after talking to DH about it, we both agreed that we are not really interested in going if we can't get the premium seating. We've done BB a handful of times and ever did the F! BB package a few years ago but we are not so keen to see it unless we can get an actual seat.


I would try to call the hotel directly and relay the information you were told and see what they say to. Maybe you wouldn't have to wait until check in?


----------



## twodogs

Has anyone stayed in a room configured King, one day bed and one twin sized sleeper chair?  This would hold a party of 4. We are staying at GCH in late September and I REALLY want this configuration. We were booked in a Deluxe Partial view but they don't offer this arrangement so we changed to a Woods Courtyard view. We are not in the room much so I don't really care about the view. Families of 5 would not be put into this configuration I guess (or would they make them have a sleeping bag???). Just hoping many people request two queens for a party of 4 and we have luck getting this room. I made no other requests at all, so fingers crossed. 

Let me know if you've stayed in this room please!


----------



## Nonsuch

Just returned from a quick 2 night stay.  Had room 4333: king bed, park view, not renovated.
Some construction noise during the day, likely coming from 2 floors above.

Some construction updates:
The main entry was closed.  This is the last of the lobby wood floor to be replaced, much lighter finish.  Bellmen expected the entrance to open very soon (few days), in the meantime guests walk around the building and enter the lobby near Guest Services.

The wing above World of Disney is under renovation (RED).
On the 6th floor, the El Capitan suite and adjoining area are under renovation (YELLOW).
The hallway above Storytellers is covered with clear plastic (GREEN) to protect the carpet from construction workers using the service elevator (BLUE).


----------



## DisMomMT

twodogs said:


> Has anyone stayed in a room configured King, one day bed and one twin sized sleeper chair?



I never heard of this configuration but would LOVE it!  We go in 2 weeks and have a premium view would love any information on the odds / availability of these types of rooms.


----------



## gabbyrodman

Nonsuch said:


> Just returned from a quick 2 night stay.  Had room 4333: king bed, park view, not renovated.
> Some construction noise during the day, likely coming from 2 floors above.
> 
> Some construction updates:
> The main entry was closed.  This is the last of the lobby wood floor to be replaced, much lighter finish.  Bellmen expected the entrance to open very soon (few days), in the meantime guests walk around the building and enter the lobby near Guest Services.
> 
> The wing above World of Disney is under renovation (RED).
> On the 6th floor, the El Capitan suite and adjoining area are under renovation (YELLOW).
> The hallway above Storytellers is covered with clear plastic (GREEN) to protect the carpet from construction workers using the service elevator (BLUE).
> 
> 
> View attachment 257747



So if I want a new room away from construction, should I still ask for room adjacent to napa valley elevators?  It looks like if I want that (in 5 weeks) I should ask for pool view ( I have tpv) instead???


----------



## StarlitNight05

Nonsuch said:


> Just returned from a quick 2 night stay.  Had room 4333: king bed, park view, not renovated.
> Some construction noise during the day, likely coming from 2 floors above.
> 
> Some construction updates:
> The main entry was closed.  This is the last of the lobby wood floor to be replaced, much lighter finish.  Bellmen expected the entrance to open very soon (few days), in the meantime guests walk around the building and enter the lobby near Guest Services.
> 
> The wing above World of Disney is under renovation (RED).
> On the 6th floor, the El Capitan suite and adjoining area are under renovation (YELLOW).
> The hallway above Storytellers is covered with clear plastic (GREEN) to protect the carpet from construction workers using the service elevator (BLUE).
> View attachment 257747



Thanks for the update Nonsuch!  We are staying in a standard room the beginning of October.  Do you know (or if anyone else knows, please chime in!) if the majority of the standard rooms renovated?  I tried looking through the thread to get my answer, but didn't see anything specific/recent.  Thanks!


----------



## Davin_Felth

I wonder how long the North East wing will be under renovation.  I was going to ask for a DTD View, 5th floor room in that wing.


----------



## Spintopbeach

We will be there at 7:30 am on Sunday sept 10th.  I hope it's quick checkin at club level but am still not anticipating being in the hotel line for dca until 8.  What has hotel line been like at that time?  Is it still better to go out through dd and enter that way?  Will I be checked in faster at club?  I'm worried with recent news that they are cutting September hours.  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## dec2009mama

are all standard rooms renovated now?   seems like they are working on park view rooms now?
i want to try to limit the number of room requests I make


----------



## kylie71

When I spoke to group reservations about the Dapper week reservations, I wanted to request a renovated room for my stay Nov 1-4, she said the renovation would be finished by mid October for sure.

--Lori


----------



## kylie71

Spintopbeach said:


> We will be there at 7:30 am on Sunday sept 10th.  I hope it's quick checkin at club level but am still not anticipating being in the hotel line for dca until 8.  What has hotel line been like at that time?  Is it still better to go out through dd and enter that way?  Will I be checked in faster at club?  I'm worried with recent news that they are cutting September hours.  Thanks for any advice.


Please report back!


----------



## Nonsuch

Spintopbeach said:


> We will be there at 7:30 am on Sunday sept 10th.  I hope it's quick checkin at club level but am still not anticipating being in the hotel line for dca until 8.  What has hotel line been like at that time?  Is it still better to go out through dd and enter that way?  Will I be checked in faster at club?...


Sunday is a busy day, typically half the rooms change guests -- although check in should not be too busy that early.
Check your luggage with bell services directly from your car or taxi, avoid bringing them inside (where there can be a wait for service).

Go to the 6th floor and check in with dedicated Club Level Guest Services.  Although you want to make EMH, take a few minutes and grab a snack in the lounge.  The lounge renovation was scheduled to being in August, but has been delayed to September 16 (according to lounge CM this past weekend).

Security changes that restrict the front entrance to GCH guests has reduced lines at the GCH entrance to DCA, but for EMH it is likely still better to go through DTD to the main gate.


----------



## Nonsuch

kylie71 said:


> When I spoke to group reservations about the Dapper week reservations, I wanted to request a renovated room for my stay Nov 1-4, she said the renovation would be finished by mid October for sure.


We are also visiting for Dapper Day, so I hope that information is correct.

My guess at renovation progress:
Most of the front of the hotel is complete, which includes the majority of Standard View rooms (GREEN).
Some rooms surround the lobby are done, but perhaps not all (no color).
  (Hallway carpet has not been replaced in some areas)
The rooms above World of Disney are actively being renovated (RED).
  (I think this part only recently started, so perhaps a month to complete)
Rooms above Storytellers and near Grizzly Peak have not been done (YELLOW).

Rooms near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose, will also likely be near construction.


----------



## Spintopbeach

kylie71 said:


> Please report back!


Will do!



Nonsuch said:


> Sunday is a busy day, typically half the rooms change guests -- although check in should not be too busy that early.
> Check your luggage with bell services directly from your car or taxi, avoid bringing them inside (where there can be a wait for service).
> 
> Go to the 6th floor and check in with dedicated Club Level Guest Services.  Although you want to make EMH, take a few minutes and grab a snack in the lounge.  The lounge renovation was scheduled to being in August, but has been delayed to September 16 (according to lounge CM this past weekend).
> 
> Security changes that restrict the front entrance to GCH guests has reduced lines at the GCH entrance to DCA, but for EMH it is likely still better to go through DTD to the main gate.



Thank you so much...that's great news about club lounge!


----------



## apple9117

Lovin this thread!


----------



## ixmnrs

Spintopbeach said:


> Will do!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much...that's great news about club lounge!



I agree!


----------



## rentayenta

So excited we are booked for two weekends; one in Dec and one in March. We live locally now, 8 miles away, but cannot wait to be in the Disney bubble.


----------



## ixmnrs

I am booked in a premium CL room at GCH in a few weeks; Looking at the map progress, are chances of a renovated room would be higher with pool view vs theme park view?


----------



## AlaskaMomof2

I am booked in a deluxe partial park view next weekend. Looking at nonsuch's recent visit info, it seems that there isn't really a chance to get a remodeled room, those seem to be in the middle of redo now. Would I have better luck with a woods view?  We've stayed several times and having a view is super but I'd rather experience a new room - without having to book a standard. Any thoughts suggestions?  Thanks!!


----------



## Miggee

gottalovepluto said:


> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/priority-reservations-hotel-guests/
> 
> You could call and specifically ask about a reservation using this benefit. Idk if it actually works.



we Stayed at GC last 4 times and each time asked the concierge (we stayed concierge last 4 times there) to book some reservations for us, NOT ONCE were they able to secure one for us.  so I would book something else as well just incase the hotel doesnt come through.


----------



## pudinhd

gottalovepluto said:


> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/priority-reservations-hotel-guests/
> 
> You could call and specifically ask about a reservation using this benefit. Idk if it actually works.



This did work for us a couple months ago.  I wanted a reservation for 6 at a specific time that was not available directly through Disney Dining.  The CM asked for my reservation information and was able to secure exactly what we were looking for.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Miggee said:


> we Stayed at GC last 4 times and each time asked the concierge (we stayed concierge last 4 times there) to book some reservations for us, NOT ONCE were they able to secure one for us.  so I would book something else as well just incase the hotel doesnt come through.


This is NOT the concierge. It's a pre-planning service for before your trip for all Disneyland resort hotel guests. I would never rely on the GCH CL concierge to book something for you, they have no special access to the systems.


----------



## Nonsuch

ixmnrs said:


> I am booked in a premium CL room at GCH in a few weeks; Looking at the map progress, are chances of a renovated room would be higher with pool view vs theme park view?


If you want a remodeled room, you will likely receive a pool view.
The lounge is on the 6th floor (BLUE rectangle), so remodeled pool view rooms on the 6th floor would be the most convenient (ORANGE).  I'm not sure the rooms next to the lobby (Great Hall) have been remodeled.
There are remodeled park view rooms in the DVC wing (GREEN), but a rather long walk from the lounge (and no 6th floor rooms).  Other park view rooms are under renovation (RED) or not renovated (YELLOW).


AlaskaMomof2 said:


> I am booked in a deluxe partial park view next weekend. Looking at nonsuch's recent visit info, it seems that there isn't really a chance to get a remodeled room, those seem to be in the middle of redo now. Would I have better luck with a woods view?...


If you want a remodeled park view room it will face Goofy's Sky School (GREEN).


----------



## ixmnrs

Nonsuch said:


> If you want a remodeled room, you will likely receive a pool view.
> The lounge is on the 6th floor (BLUE rectangle), so remodeled pool view rooms on the 6th floor would be the most convenient (ORANGE).  I'm not sure the rooms next to the lobby (Great Hall) have been remodeled.
> There are remodeled park view rooms in the DVC wing (GREEN), but a rather long walk from the lounge (and no 6th floor rooms).  Other park view rooms are under renovation (RED) or not renovated (YELLOW).
> 
> If you want a remodeled park view room it will face Goofy's Sky School (GREEN).
> 
> View attachment 259038




Thank you so much for the info and the great maps! lol I will probably put my request for bedding first (3 beds), remodeled room and view last.


----------



## momtoalovelyone

We booked a standard room at Grand Californian for October. What is the likelihood we could get a remodeled room? Is there a better chance with the pool views? Or DTD view? Or is it all just a gamble?


----------



## Delilah1310

We had booked a standard room. When we arrived on Tuesday, Aug. 1, she said she had a queen and two bunk beds. She said they would not be around much longer ... I don't recall if she gave a specific timeframe, though.
I asked if perhaps we could have a remodeled room instead. She talked to someone in the back and came back and told us, yes, but we would have to wait.
They paged us later and when we returned to the room it was 5138 ... view of the courtyard and had a balcony - so an upgrade from standard, I think? 
Very nice surprise! It was two queens with a small sofa that did not appear to pull out or switch to daybed ... just a small sofa.


----------



## Miggee

gottalovepluto said:


> This is NOT the concierge. It's a pre-planning service for before your trip for all Disneyland resort hotel guests. I would never rely on the GCH CL concierge to book something for you, they have no special access to the systems.



ah... got it.. i had it all wrong!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

momtoalovelyone said:


> We booked a standard room at Grand Californian for October. What is the likelihood we could get a remodeled room? Is there a better chance with the pool views? Or DTD view? Or is it all just a gamble?


Most Standard View rooms are at the front of the hotel, and most (perhaps all) of those rooms have been remodeled. When you visit in October, most rooms of all view types will be remodeled (based on current progress, and a recent post about mid-October completion).



Delilah1310 said:


> We had booked a standard room. When we arrived on Tuesday, Aug. 1, she said she had a queen and two bunk beds. She said they would not be around much longer...


Bunk beds are being eliminated as part of the remodel.



Delilah1310 said:


> ...They paged us later and when we returned to the room it was 5138 ... view of the courtyard and had a balcony - so an upgrade from standard, I think?...


Woods/Courtyard is an upgrade over Standard, but the price difference is usually quite small.  Some discounts only apply to upgraded views, which can result in Woods/Courtyard being cheaper than Standard.



Delilah1310 said:


> ...It was two queens with a small sofa that did not appear to pull out or switch to daybed ... just a small sofa.


2 queen beds and a sofa is likely to be the most common configuration (post-remodel).
2 queen beds and a convertible sofa (daybed) will also be relatively common (one post predicts 300 rooms, certainly more than the original 39).


----------



## CourtneyL

I'm checking in on Saturday and we have a standard view, hearing accessible room booked. Any idea where the room is located and if it's renovated or not?


----------



## azdisneylover

ixmnrs said:


> I am booked in a premium CL room at GCH in a few weeks; Looking at the map progress, are chances of a renovated room would be higher with pool view vs theme park view?



Would you please take pictures of the food offering @ CL? Thanks.


----------



## dec2009mama

just put my requests in for our standard room booking in late August!   renovated, two queen bed, high floor -- fingers crossed and pixie dust!!!


----------



## StarlitNight05

Does anyone have a recent photo or list of the room service menu? The one I saw on allears was quite old (2014), so I wasn't sure how accurate it was anymore.


----------



## socababy

My daughter is having a birthday sleepover with 6 of her friends in September.  This week I was able to snag two cabanas and breakfast at Storytellers café! I've been planning this birthday for 11 months ever since I was able to book our DVC villa! Now lets pray we have good pool weather! We are locals and most of the time the end of September is still warm.


----------



## Nonsuch

CourtneyL said:


> I'm checking in on Saturday and we have a standard view, hearing accessible room booked. Any idea where the room is located and if it's renovated or not?


There is no map of Handicap Accessible room locations, but most Standard View rooms have been renovated.
There might not be specific rooms, since Hearing Accessible features can often be added to any room.


----------



## CourtneyL

Nonsuch said:


> There is no map of Handicap Accessible room locations, but most Standard View rooms have been renovated.
> There might not be specific rooms, since Hearing Accessible features can often be added to any room.


Oh ok, thanks! We don't need the accessible features, but it was the only room available on short notice. It'll be a nice surprise if we have a renovated room though


----------



## PoohsFan1

I am so excited, we are coming to DLR for Christmas and New Years (first time) and we are extremely excited about it....well DH and I are, we aren't telling the kiddos until 2 weeks out since this is our one and only Christmas present to all of us.  We originally had a room package at PPH booked but we decided to switch and stay at the GCH for our stay , and booked a courtyard/woods view.  I am wondering (I am very sorry if this has already been discussed before), where exactly are these rooms located?  I am wanting to make a room request (yes I know it is only a request not a guaranteed) but not sure what to request.  I typically like to get highest floor possible because the balcony is such an important factor for me (love having my morning coffee as I am sitting out on my balcony enjoying life).  I actually would not mind... check that... would love to have a room where you can watch the monorail go whizzing by (I just love watching the monorail).  Any suggestions would be appreciated .


----------



## MacMama0930

PoohsFan1 said:


> I am so excited, we are coming to DLR for Christmas and New Years (first time) and we are extremely excited about it....well DH and I are, we aren't telling the kiddos until 2 weeks out since this is our one and only Christmas present to all of us.  We originally had a room package at PPH booked but we decided to switch and stay at the GCH for our stay , and booked a courtyard/woods view.  I am wondering (I am very sorry if this has already been discussed before), where exactly are these rooms located?  I am wanting to make a room request (yes I know it is only a request not a guaranteed) but not sure what to request.  I typically like to get highest floor possible because the balcony is such an important factor for me (love having my morning coffee as I am sitting out on my balcony enjoying life).  I actually would not mind... check that... would love to have a room where you can watch the monorail go whizzing by (I just love watching the monorail).  Any suggestions would be appreciated .



I don't know a lot about the rooms, but when I had a woods/courtyard view, we got to see the monorail. I do know, however, that some of the rooms surrounding the monorail don't have balconies so maybe make sure you request one!


----------



## MacMama0930

Like the PP above me, my family and I have decided to do our first family trip during the holidays. I went with my dad this last November and I knew I had to take my kids this year to see the magic of the holiday season! 

After reading a lot on this thread, I decided that I wanted a DtD view instead of a "Premium View" because that could be park view or pool view...which I would want to know I was getting a park view if I paid that much. Plus, I heard good things about the DtD view and was quite excited about it! 

After some "Disney soul searching", I decided that I just MUST add CL to our stay. However, when I called, they said it could only be added to standard view or Premium view because they were on the 6th floor (duh, hadn't thought about that!) I reluctantly changed it to Premium View with a request for park view, but it was at a rather steep cost increase; whereas the change from a DtD View to a stand view room WITH CL, wasn't all that bad. 

So...my question is...are the standard view CL rooms ever not looking out at a parking lot? Views aren't exceptionally important to me, but I don't want to overlook a parking lot! Any advice?? I definitely want to keep the CL now because I'm sold on it, but I'm disappointed it can't be DtD view....


----------



## PoohsFan1

MacMama0930 said:


> I don't know a lot about the rooms, but when I had a woods/courtyard view, we got to see the monorail. I do know, however, that some of the rooms surrounding the monorail don't have balconies so maybe make sure you request one!



Thank you, I will definitely request a balcony


----------



## squeezle

PoohsFan1 said:


> courtyard/woods view. I am wondering (I am very sorry if this has already been discussed before), where exactly are these rooms located?



https://www.disboards.com/threads/g...pdated-11-7-13.2396588/page-202#post-55932912


----------



## PoohsFan1

squeezle said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/g...pdated-11-7-13.2396588/page-202#post-55932912



Thank you, thank you, I was hoping someone would post something like this .


----------



## Spintopbeach

Can anyone tell me if there are places to charge phone in club lounge?


----------



## Nonsuch

MacMama0930 said:


> ...my question is...are the standard view CL rooms ever not looking out at a parking lot? Views aren't exceptionally important to me, but I don't want to overlook a parking lot! Any advice?? I definitely want to keep the CL now because I'm sold on it, but I'm disappointed it can't be DtD view....


Rather than calling it a Parking Lot view, perhaps Sunset view would make you less "disappointed" 




Photo is over 5 years old, so trees block the parking lot even more.

CL rooms will usually be on the 6th or 5th floors, close to the lounge (on the 6th).  Premium view CL rooms will have a pool or park view.  My unofficial definition:  Standard view CL rooms could have any view NOT pool or park view.  Many rooms close to the lounge overlook the courtyard, and are likely always assigned as Standard view CL.

You could always request a DTD view.  The rooms above World of Disney (half the DTD view rooms) are under renovation, but those rooms are rather far from the lounge.


----------



## Nonsuch

PoohsFan1 said:


> ...I typically like to get highest floor possible because the balcony is such an important factor for me (love having my morning coffee as I am sitting out on my balcony enjoying life).  I actually would not mind... check that... would love to have a room where you can watch the monorail go whizzing by (I just love watching the monorail).  Any suggestions would be appreciated .


You have selected the best room category for a view of the monorail 
The monorail passes through the courtyard, approximately at the 2nd floor.

You might try a simple request:  View of the monorail, top floor (or high floor)

Path of monorail (RED line)
Courtyard view, all floors (GREEN, YELLOW)
Woods view, lower floors (ORANGE)

5th floor is the top floor in the Green area.
6th floor is the top floor in the Yellow area, often assigned to Club Level.
The Orange area is likely a mix of Woods and Park view.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Just checked out and am headed back to the airport 

We had a wonderful stay at the Grand. We were in two connecting standard view rooms which had not been renovated yet (rooms 3201 & 3203). They were however the most conveniently located rooms we've ever had staying there and having connecting rooms was more important to us.


----------



## Nonsuch

DisneyJamieCA said:


> ...We were in two connecting standard view rooms which had not been renovated yet (rooms 3201 & 3203). They were however the most conveniently located rooms we've ever had staying there and having connecting rooms was more important to us.


Thanks for the update, I suspected those rooms near the lobby had not been renovated -- the hallway carpets have not been updated. 
Connected daybed rooms is magical


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Nonsuch said:


> Connected daybed rooms is magical



It really was! With 4 kids and my parents it was nice to be able to spread out a little bit. 

Do you know if they're keeping them as daybed rooms post renovation? I would love to request them again for our next stay.


----------



## dec2009mama

can a standard room have a monorail view??


----------



## dec2009mama

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Just checked out and am headed back to the airport
> 
> We had a wonderful stay at the Grand. We were in two connecting standard view rooms which had not been renovated yet (rooms 3201 & 3203). They were however the most conveniently located rooms we've ever had staying there and having connecting rooms was more important to us.


do u have any room pictures?


----------



## ParkHopper1

dec2009mama said:


> can a standard room have a monorail view??



It CAN but no guarantees.

They sell way more "standard" rooms than just the inventory available facing the parking lot so it is not uncommon to get something else. I have had the Courtyard view with a standard room reservation many times, but if you WANT something else you gotta pony up for that room level.


----------



## dec2009mama

ParkHopper1 said:


> It CAN but no guarantees.
> 
> They sell way more "standard" rooms than just the inventory available facing the parking lot so it is not uncommon to get something else. I have had the Courtyard view with a standard room reservation many times, but if you WANT something else you gotta pony up for that room level.



i know requests do not guarantee anything, it was just a question since i didn't know standards could have views of the monorail.
wish i could "pony' up and pay for a full park view room (i'd love it) but coming from Canada I have to add 30% to everything so a $400 room for you is $520 for me!
we are going to be thrilled to staying at the grand, i've make my room request and now i am going to just wait and see what we get when we arrive -- it will be a magical vacation for us, not matter what room we get.


----------



## meggles

We've had a "standard view" room at the Grand before and it overlooked Goofy's sky school in DCA. It was a nice surprise as we were expecting a parking lot view. I don't think making requests ahead of time hurts and you can always chat with the CM when you're checking in, too.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Nonsuch said:


> You have selected the best room category for a view of the monorail
> The monorail passes through the courtyard, approximately at the 2nd floor.
> 
> You might try a simple request:  View of the monorail, top floor (or high floor)
> 
> Path of monorail (RED line)
> Courtyard view, all floors (GREEN, YELLOW)
> Woods view, lower floors (ORANGE)
> 
> 5th floor is the top floor in the Green area.
> 6th floor is the top floor in the Yellow area, often assigned to Club Level.
> The Orange area is likely a mix of Woods and Park view.
> 
> View attachment 261565



Thank you so much for the information and map.  This really helps me figure out exactly where the woods/courtyard view is.  DH and I are so excited for this view, we have often said it would be so cool to have one of those rooms just so we can sit and watch the monorail (DH is a huge monorail fan too).  The last 2 times we have stayed at GCH we have stayed in the DVC section and both times we have had a gorgeous view of PP.  Even though we absolutely loved the park views that we had, this view will be such a wonderful change and we are so excited by it


----------



## wowsmom

We just stayed at GCH on the 15th & 16th.  We booked a Premium View room with the AP special.  I had requested connecting rooms and near the elevator by Napa Rose, due to having arthritis in my knees, hips and lower back.  My family that I was traveling with are "open to close" type people & I wanted to be able to get back to my room as quickly as possible when the pain flared up.

When we checked in, we were assigned 5250 and 5248 - about as far from those elevators as you can be.  The CM told me the rooms near that elevator are currently being renovated and he couldn't find me any rooms any closer than where we were put.  No rooms at all.  But I would love the rooms they gave us!  He also told us they would be testing the fire alarms both days of our stay.  We did hear them the second afternoon as we were heading back into the park, but otherwise, not a problem.

They were nice rooms - renovated - and 5248 has a bathtub.  The view was of Goofy's Sky School.  They were clean and comfy and we got chocolates on our pillows each night.  But it was a very long walk after being in the parks all day.  And late on our second night (after midnight), both our rooms smelled like sewer or sulfur.  My niece opened the patio door and it was much stronger out there, so at least we knew it wasn't something in the room.

We ate breakfast at White Water Snacks both days.  On Wednesday, it was before EMH and the line for the DCA entrance wrapped around WWS and doubled back.  When we finished eating, people were still getting in that line but we went to the front gates. 

ETA:  The FPs for the AP rate were supposed to be added digitally to our tickets but my sister and niece's tickets were picked up at guest services by their friend (they were complimentary Club 33 tickets) so they just printed out the FPs for all of us.


----------



## Josiah

Thank you everyone for your helpful comments on this thread. We three adults are staying at GCH Sept 6-10 in a standard room. I've seen some talk about making requests for certain rooms. What kind of options do we have? We've obviously never stayed there before. We have no special needs. TIA!


----------



## Nonsuch

Josiah said:


> ...We three adults are staying at GCH Sept 6-10 in a standard room. I've seen some talk about making requests for certain rooms. What kind of options do we have? ...


You might want to request bed types.  If 2 queen beds works for you, there should be no problem (that is the most common configuration).  If 3 beds are needed, 2 queens and a daybed (convertible sofa) are available (more common post-renovation, but unconfirmed exactly how common).


----------



## Aladora

I wanted to update the thread with room info. Room 3131 is a standard view, refurbished with 2 queens and a day bed. The bathroom has been done but it still has a bath tub. Keurig but the k-cups are not Mickey ones. 

The one downside of the new rooms is that the outlets with the USB ports have a high pitched noise that can be heard by some people. (I can hear it, DH and DS can only hear it if they put their ears really close.) Seems to be an odd issue with the inverter.


----------



## blackjackdelta

My wife has very sensitive hearing and never said a word which I am sure she would have had

Jack


----------



## Spintopbeach

Nonsuch said:


> You have selected the best room category for a view of the monorail
> The monorail passes through the courtyard, approximately at the 2nd floor.
> 
> You might try a simple request:  View of the monorail, top floor (or high floor)
> 
> Path of monorail (RED line)
> Courtyard view, all floors (GREEN, YELLOW)
> Woods view, lower floors (ORANGE)
> 
> 5th floor is the top floor in the Green area.
> 6th floor is the top floor in the Yellow area, often assigned to Club Level.
> The Orange area is likely a mix of Woods and Park view.
> 
> View attachment 261565



Does anyone know if the green courtyard rooms are renovated?  We have a tpv but would be willing to do courtyard if there's a possibility of getting into room quicker.  Also can you hear downtown Disney from green courtyard rooms?


----------



## Aladora

blackjackdelta said:


> My wife has very sensitive hearing and never said a word which I am sure she would have had
> 
> Jack



It's not so much sensitive, it's more the range. I apparently can hear a very high range so can hear this. (Lucky for him, DH resisted the urge to make a joke about dogs and their ability to hear high pitch noises!)


----------



## Nonsuch

Spintopbeach said:


> Does anyone know if the green courtyard rooms are renovated?  We have a tpv but would be willing to do courtyard if there's a possibility of getting into room quicker.  Also can you hear downtown Disney from green courtyard rooms?


The "green" rooms should be already renovated, work was in progress in May. 
You will not be able to hear DTD.


----------



## Lyn-CA

Nonsuch said:


> The "green" rooms should be already renovated, work was in progress in May.
> You will not be able to hear DTD.



Can I piggy-back on your post since the map is right here? Do you happen to know whether the 300-324 section has been renovated yet?  Thanks.


----------



## azdisneylover

Is there a map of the Grand Californian that can be printed showing the room numbers? I want to have a visual when I dream plan. (I am planning to win the lottery!).  I've looked through this thread and a lot of the pictures are blocked. If so, could you please direct me to where? Thank you very much. 

Seriously, 
 I would love to spend our 35th wedding anniversary (2018) at Disneyland Grand Californian. So, if I can start planning now, maybe it could happen.


----------



## Nonsuch

Lyn-CA said:


> ...Do you happen to know whether the 300-324 section has been renovated yet?


Those rooms (above Storytellers) were not being worked on in late July (my last visit), but the carpet was protected by plastic and there were contractors walking through that area.  Some rooms were marked as "construction restrooms".
If renovation has not started, it might start in mid September along with the Club Lounge (which was delayed from August).

The x300 rooms (above Storytellers and Napa Rose) are the last large blocks of rooms left for renovation.


----------



## Nonsuch

azdisneylover said:


> Is there a map of the Grand Californian that can be printed showing the room numbers? I want to have a visual when I dream plan...


This is the best quality map I have found.
A few minor details have changed, although I just downloaded it from the DVC member site.


----------



## julesann

Nonsuch said:


> We are also visiting for Dapper Day, so I hope that information is correct.
> 
> My guess at renovation progress:
> Most of the front of the hotel is complete, which includes the majority of Standard View rooms (GREEN).
> Some rooms surround the lobby are done, but perhaps not all (no color).
> (Hallway carpet has not been replaced in some areas)
> The rooms above World of Disney are actively being renovated (RED).
> (I think this part only recently started, so perhaps a month to complete)
> Rooms above Storytellers and near Grizzly Peak have not been done (YELLOW).
> 
> Rooms near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose, will also likely be near construction.
> 
> View attachment 258364



I booked a DD rate room for November 2-5 with my usual request of a room above the Napa Rose--in the 300's.  I am not as picky about my view as much as liking this area for easy access. After reading though this thread, and really appreciating Nonsuch's great updates on the renovation,  I am wondering if my request is going to put me in the construction zone or if that area will be completed by then.  Also, I really really like taking a bath and am curious if most renovated rooms do not have baths and if I should revise my request.


----------



## Aladora

julesann said:


> I booked a DD rate room for November 2-5 with my usual request of a room above the Napa Rose--in the 300's.  I am not as picky about my view as much as liking this area for easy access. After reading though this thread, and really appreciating Nonsuch's great updates on the renovation,  I am wondering if my request is going to put me in the construction zone or if that area will be completed by then.  Also, I really really like taking a bath and am curious if most renovated rooms do not have baths and if I should revise my request.



Room 3131 has been renovated and has a bath. It is not above Napa Rose though.


----------



## julesann

Aladora said:


> Room 3131 has been renovated and has a bath. It is not above Napa Rose though.



Thanks Aladora-- as I look at the map above, am I seeing correctly that this is a standard room north of the entry on the 3rd floor overlooking the parking lot?


----------



## Aladora

julesann said:


> Thanks Aladora-- as I look at the map above, am I seeing correctly that this is a standard room north of the entry on the 3rd floor overlooking the parking lot?



You are mostly correct. The view is actually not the parking lot but instead over a small roof just below the balcony. To be honest, we really loved this because it made the balcony very private. It is at the end of the first hallway but the walk was very easy, in fact we took the stairs almost every time!


----------



## GrrArrgh

We have a standard room reserved for a short trip this November. This will be our first time staying at the Grand. If we want to minimize walking distance between the rooms and the parks, where should we try to request for a room location?


----------



## gottalovepluto

julesann said:


> I booked a DD rate room for November 2-5 with my usual request of a room above the Napa Rose--in the 300's.  I am not as picky about my view as much as liking this area for easy access. After reading though this thread, and really appreciating Nonsuch's great updates on the renovation,  I am wondering if my request is going to put me in the construction zone or if that area will be completed by then.  Also, I really really like taking a bath and am curious if most renovated rooms do not have baths and if I should revise my request.


Here's how I'd do it: It's really a matter of what is most important to you. If the bathtub is make that your first request, area the 2nd. If it's super-duper-really important to you, make it your only request. (I'd roll the dice and make it request #1, area #2 because renovations should be pretty close to done by Nov...)


----------



## julesann

gottalovepluto said:


> Here's how I'd do it: It's really a matter of what is most important to you. If the bathtub is make that your first request, area the 2nd. If it's super-duper-really important to you, make it your only request. (I'd roll the dice and make it request #1, area #2 because renovations should be pretty close to done by Nov...)



Thank you--that makes sense.  I'm going to follow your suggestion and roll those dice .


----------



## EGHopeful

I just completed a chat with a rep as we have a reservation at GC for the week of Thanksgiving, she informed me everything will be completed by then.  I'm sooo excited to see the renovated rooms as I thought they were always just a tad too dark.  This will be our 4th stay and I can't wait to see all the Christmas decorations.


----------



## azdisneylover

Nonsuch said:


> This is the best quality map I have found.
> A few minor details have changed, although I just downloaded it from the DVC member site.
> View attachment 266592



((((((VERY BIG HUGS))))) Nonsuch!! You are the best! Thank you, thank you, thank you. I appreciate this very much. Now, to start planning!


----------



## OneTrackMind

We had a deluxe partial view room (3254 I think). It was amazing. With two teens we were a little concerned about the reports of small rooms but it was fine for us. We had a view of Goofy's Sky School (down for renovations), the big wheel and could even see quite a bit of WOC! Having a balcony was a great treat too. It was a renovated room but we hadn't been there before so I had nothing to compare it to. We were very happy with it! 
Thanks for all the help and advice here.


----------



## whoever

Did Pinocchio's workshop close?


----------



## Nonsuch

whoever said:


> Did Pinocchio's workshop close?


Closed in March. It seems to be a permanent closure.


----------



## azdisneylover

Nonsuch said:


> Closed in March. It seems to be a permanent closure.




Any idea what will be going in it's place?


----------



## Lyn-CA

Nonsuch said:


> Those rooms (above Storytellers) were not being worked on in late July (my last visit), but the carpet was protected by plastic and there were contractors walking through that area.  Some rooms were marked as "construction restrooms".
> If renovation has not started, it might start in mid September along with the Club Lounge (which was delayed from August).
> 
> The x300 rooms (above Storytellers and Napa Rose) are the last large blocks of rooms left for renovation.



Ok thanks. We're staying in 3 weeks so our favorite room in the x300s wouldn't be ready. I guess we'll stick with the X234 rooms that we had back in April and August.


----------



## azdisneylover

Has the remodeling of the concierge lounge started?


----------



## MacMama0930

azdisneylover said:


> Has the remodeling of the concierge lounge started?



Interested to know, too. I have CL booked in December and I hope it's back where it's always been and not in a temporary location!


----------



## azdisneylover

MacMama0930 said:


> Interested to know, too. I have CL booked in December and I hope it's back where it's always been and not in a temporary location!



I am dream planning for my 35th wedding anniversary in 2018. Easier to convince hubby with pictures. Especially of the food and drinks.


----------



## Nonsuch

MacMama0930 said:


> Interested to know, too. I have CL booked in December and I hope it's back where it's always been and not in a temporary location!


I asked about the temporary location in late-July, since the lounge remodel was announced to start in August.  The lounge CM said the remodel was delayed to mid-September (16th, if I recall correctly), and still did not know the temporary location.  I hope the lounge is done in early November, for our Dapper Day visit -- certainly expect it will be done by December.

Some rumors about lounge changes:

more windows, or perhaps glass wall
larger food counter along long wall
counter style seating on patio.


----------



## Spintopbeach

I will be there Sunday and take pics of club food


----------



## whoever

Nonsuch said:


> I asked about the temporary location in late-July, since the lounge remodel was announced to start in August.  The lounge CM said the remodel was delayed to mid-September (16th, if I recall correctly), and still did not know the temporary location.  I hope the lounge is done in early November, for our Dapper Day visit -- certainly expect it will be done by December.
> 
> Some rumors about lounge changes:
> 
> more windows, or perhaps glass wall
> larger food counter along long wall
> counter style seating on patio.



What they should do is have it open earlier and later.  It's useless for breakfast if you are trying to do EMH.


----------



## azdisneylover

Nonsuch said:


> I asked about the temporary location in late-July, since the lounge remodel was announced to start in August.  The lounge CM said the remodel was delayed to mid-September (16th, if I recall correctly), and still did not know the temporary location.  I hope the lounge is done in early November, for our Dapper Day visit -- certainly expect it will be done by December.
> 
> Some rumors about lounge changes:
> 
> more windows, or perhaps glass wall
> larger food counter along long wall
> counter style seating on patio.



OOOOh. That sounds really nice!! I hope they hurry up so people can go and take lots of pics!!


----------



## azdisneylover

Spintopbeach said:


> I will be there Sunday and take pics of club food



Woohoo!! Awesome. I love looking at pictures and the pics of the food will help temp the hubby to stay there!


----------



## Markolodeon

We're non-residents planning to purchase AP's for trips in December this year and October next. Question: Does the AP need to be activated at the park in order to qualify for the AP discount for the GCH? This is assuming they have one like they currently do through September (30% off).


----------



## Spintopbeach

azdisneylover said:


> Woohoo!! Awesome. I love looking at pictures and the pics of the food will help temp the hubby to stay there!


That is exactly what I did and it worked so I will post for you Sunday/Monday!


----------



## azdisneylover

Spintopbeach said:


> That is exactly what I did and it worked so I will post for you Sunday/Monday!



Thank you so much! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Spintopbeach

We got here at 8ish and there happened to be a club lady walking by and she took us up. There were 3 people to check in people.  I asked if I had a renovated room and he said no.  Ummm that's the only thing I wanted.  He called someone and switched us to a room super close to napa elevators and it's amazing. Oh and room was ready.  I can see gog and the spires of the castle so am assuming I will be able to see fireworks from my room.  It's fantastic.  I was nervous about construction but honestly, the fact that it was ready and is less than 5 minutes from soarin is fantastic.  In club now for tea and I hope I can post pics.


----------



## Nonsuch

Spintopbeach said:


> ...a room super close to napa elevators and it's amazing. Oh and room was ready.  I can see gog and the spires of the castle so am assuming I will be able to see fireworks from my room...


The top floor rooms (5th or 6th floor, depending on location) have great views, since the balconies are above the roofline.  Share some view photos and room number (after checkout).


----------



## Spintopbeach

We stopped by club and my husband had a plate (pictured). One of the concierges announced they were having a problem with hot water and because they couldn't wash their hands, they were not bringing any new food out and alcohol service was also suspended.  So all I got was this pic before hordes descended on the food. Pictured is a khalua pork and vegetable spring roll with cheeses crackers and crudités.


----------



## Spintopbeach

Desserts were delicious, dense chocolate cupcakes and espresso chocolate pudding which was soooo good.  Cookies were white chocolate/nut and chocolate chip.  I never thought chocolate covered strawberries were good.  I was wrong!


----------



## Spintopbeach

Tea today.  The hours for tea are listed as 11-2 but there is chips and salsa from 2-5.  That's what he told me.  Today they had smoked salmon tea sandwiches along with chicken salad which was delicious.  Also had a small tomato pesto mozzarella on one piece toast.  I had some problems loading all my pics last night but will try again.  It's saying file too big for 2 pics so if anyone knows what I'm doing wrong let me know.  For treats they had blueberry scones, macaroons, shortbread and lemon meringue tarts.


----------



## azdisneylover

Spintopbeach said:


> View attachment 268663 View attachment 268663 Desserts were delicious, dense chocolate cupcakes and espresso chocolate pudding which was soooo good.  Cookies were white chocolate/nut and chocolate chip.  I never thought chocolate covered strawberries were good.  I was wrong!



These look so yummy!


----------



## azdisneylover

Spintopbeach said:


> View attachment 268875 View attachment 268876 Tea today.  The hours for tea are listed as 11-2 but there is chips and salsa from 2-5.  That's what he told me.  Today they had smoked salmon tea sandwiches along with chicken salad which was delicious.  Also had a small tomato pesto mozzarella on one piece toast.  I had some problems loading all my pics last night but will try again.  It's saying file too big for 2 pics so if anyone knows what I'm doing wrong let me know.  For treats they had blueberry scones, macaroons, shortbread and lemon meringue tarts.



So, while you are there, there is tea from 11-2 followed by snack time from 2-5? Is this because they do not have hot water at the moment? OH, yum, lemon tarts! Yum, yum yum. 
The pictures are great. If you can, keep them coming! The more, the merrier.


----------



## Spintopbeach

There is hot water now. I'm hoping I can load pics. Appetizers were chicken coconut strips and lobster shrimp egg roll (sounds better than it was).  Dessert was delicious white chocolate salted caramel mousse and tropical cheesecake.  I have pics of everything but I don't know how many will post.  Leaving now.  My room was 6406 and I couldn't ask for better location. So nice to see how close it was after long day of walking.


----------



## Spintopbeach

Room views, I made closeup of gog.  Nonsuch was right...ask for room near napa elevators.  All rooms are done on my floor and done very very recently.  Thanks to everyone on these boards that helped me.  I can answer any questions (while I'm in traffic jam to airport


----------



## whoever

Man... that formerly beautiful view... Love that room vista though.


----------



## tgpez21

Checked into our theme park view on Sunday. We received a renovated room overlooking Grizzly Peak.


----------



## WDWDancer

Where was the club lounge located? We are heading there next month



Spintopbeach said:


> View attachment 268998View attachment 268997 View attachment 268996 Room views, I made closeup of gog.  Nonsuch was right...ask for room near napa elevators.  All rooms are done on my floor and done very very recently.  Thanks to everyone on these boards that helped me.  I can answer any questions (while I'm in traffic jam to airport


----------



## Spintopbeach

Right now it's on the 6th floor via main elevators off the lobby but they are renovating it any day now.  I'm not sure where it's going to be while renovations going on.


----------



## whoever

tgpez21 said:


> Checked into our theme park view on Sunday. We received a renovated room overlooking Grizzly Peak.  View attachment 269129


ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL.  It would be framing worthy if Disney hadn't seen fit to RUIN TOT.  I'd crop that out and frame it honestly.


----------



## tgpez21

whoever said:


> ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL.  It would be framing worthy if Disney hadn't seen fit to RUIN TOT.  I'd crop that out and frame it honestly.



Ha ha I can always crop Guardians out of the pic.


----------



## azdisneylover

Spintopbeach said:


> View attachment 268995 View attachment 268994 View attachment 268993 View attachment 268992 There is hot water now. I'm hoping I can load pics. Appetizers were chicken coconut strips and lobster shrimp egg roll (sounds better than it was).  Dessert was delicious white chocolate salted caramel mousse and tropical cheesecake.  I have pics of everything but I don't know how many will post.  Leaving now.  My room was 6406 and I couldn't ask for better location. So nice to see how close it was after long day of walking.



Thank you so much for the photos! The food looks so yummy.


----------



## Geemo

Markolodeon said:


> We're non-residents planning to purchase AP's for trips in December this year and October next. Question: Does the AP need to be activated at the park in order to qualify for the AP discount for the GCH? This is assuming they have one like they currently do through September (30% off).


For my first AP, I ordered over the phone a few months before my trip.
Once I arrived, I went to the ticket booth to get my AP issued.
From there I was able to have it for check-in.
I've always had to show my AP at check-in to get the AP discount.

Geemo

Edit
Have you seen the special promotions Disney has out for rooms though Dec 21st?
Rooms at this rate are limited.  You should be able to book over the phone and show your AP when checking in.


----------



## Markolodeon

^ Thank you! We have another hotel booked and once we purchase the AP's next month will see if they have any rooms left at the 25% off rate Sunday-Thursday. Only trick is we'll be there Friday and Saturday too, so we'll need to make two reservations.


----------



## Geemo

Markolodeon said:


> ^ Thank you! We have another hotel booked and once we purchase the AP's next month will see if they have any rooms left at the 25% off rate Sunday-Thursday. Only trick is we'll be there Friday and Saturday too, so we'll need to make two reservations.


I believe you can make it all in one reservation.  The Fri and Sat just would be at the regular rate.
If it's something you're interested in, you might call and ask if you can book the AP rate since you plan to buy next month.


----------



## DizMe

Geemo said:


> I believe you can make it all in one reservation.  The Fri and Sat just would be at the regular rate.
> If it's something you're interested in, you might call and ask if you can book the AP rate since you plan to buy next month.


Unless things have changed, you can book the room at the AP rate as long as you have an AP when you check in, and even then they'll let you run and get it if you just have a voucher.  They don't ask you for the number or anything when you book, or they didn't used to.


----------



## momtoalovelyone

We are headed there in two weeks. How is the construction? We booked a standard room, if that matters.


----------



## Nonsuch

momtoalovelyone said:


> We are headed there in two weeks. How is the construction? We booked a standard room, if that matters.


Most Standard view rooms are at the front of GCH, and most of those were renovated several months ago.  A few Standard view rooms near the lobby were not done in late July (my last visit), but might be done now.

Renovation is scheduled to complete in mid-October (according to some posts).


----------



## SothrnChic

Anyone have Amazon Prime Pantry deliver to GCH recently??  Just making sure that they still do this.


----------



## azdisneylover

Has the concierge club room remodel started? Anyone have new pictures?


----------



## franandaj

When I was there on 9/18 I saw this in the lobby, to the left of the fireplace.


----------



## azdisneylover

franandaj said:


> When I was there on 9/18 I saw this in the lobby, to the left of the fireplace.




Thank you for the quick posting! I wonder where the Craftsman's Club is going to be and for how long. Interesting! The right side past the rope, there are two chairs and an outlet! I love sitting there while charging my phone while enjoying a beverage.


----------



## franandaj

azdisneylover said:


> Thank you for the quick posting! I wonder where the Craftsman's Club is going to be and for how long. Interesting! The right side past the rope, there are two chairs and an outlet! I love sitting there while charging my phone while enjoying a beverage.



Actually I had tried to post it that morning when I took the photo, but with the whole photobucket mess, the way I post my photos now is a long and drawn out process which can only be done from my computer.  Your post reminded me that I had the picture in my phone and should "process" it and put it up.  Looks like the beverages and seating area is out on the area where the smokers used to congregate.


----------



## azdisneylover

franandaj said:


> Actually I had tried to post it that morning when I took the photo, but with the whole photobucket mess, the way I post my photos now is a long and drawn out process which can only be done from my computer.  Your post reminded me that I had the picture in my phone and should "process" it and put it up.  Looks like the beverages and seating area is out on the area where the smokers used to congregate.



Holy smokes!! Where are they sending the smokers? Very interesting. I hope you will post more of your photos!


----------



## franandaj

azdisneylover said:


> Holy smokes!! Where are they sending the smokers? Very interesting. I hope you will post more of your photos!



That was the only photo I took. I happened to be in the lobby of the Grand waiting for a friend who was staying there when I noticed that sign.


----------



## azdisneylover

franandaj said:


> That was the only photo I took. I happened to be in the lobby of the Grand waiting for a friend who was staying there when I noticed that sign.



Wow! Glad this shot was your choice for the shot of the day. Thanks again for posting. There isn't much being posted on the progress of the renovation. I know it is nearing the end. It is nice to see pictures of it all. Trying to convince hubby it would be a great place to spend our 35th wedding anniversary (with concierge). The more pictures I can tempt him with, the better for me! LOL.


----------



## sechelt

Just checked out on Tuesday, the 26th, and the entire Great Hall was curtained off Monday morning except for a walkway around the perimeter.  So glad we got to see it before it was gone.  The Craftsman Club looked pretty nice with tables and seating out on the grass.  From what I could see, the food offerings were on the cement area in front of the fireplace.  Could see construction being done on rooms in the area above White Water snacks.


----------



## calicat

sechelt said:


> Just checked out on Tuesday, the 26th, and the entire Great Hall was curtained off Monday morning except for a walkway around the perimeter.  So glad we got to see it before it was gone.  The Craftsman Club looked pretty nice with tables and seating out on the grass.  From what I could see, the food offerings were on the cement area in front of the fireplace.  Could see construction being done on rooms in the area above White Water snacks.


Does anyone know if the lobby is still being worked on and curtained off?  I'm staying at the Grand in a few days and the lobby is one of my favorite areas of the hotel.  Thanks.


----------



## DLlovr

Still curtained -- a CM said it will hopefully be finished by the end of the week.


----------



## Megb1

Hi we are going in November and staying on property for the first time!  We booked a 2br suite and requested a paradise bay view. I know it's not guaranteed.  i was wondering if anyone here has any view pics. I've looked at the room views for the villas but since it's not a villa it wouldn't be the same.  Should I stick with paradise bay view or change it to downtown disney with possibility of fireworks?


----------



## Nonsuch

Megb1 said:


> Hi we are going in November and staying on property for the first time!  We booked a 2br suite and requested a paradise bay view. I know it's not guaranteed.


You are guaranteed to NOT get at view facing Paradise Pier, since no suites face that way 

While it is a long walk, suites above World of Disney will have the best fireworks view.
5451 would be the best.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Megb1 said:


> Should I stick with paradise bay view or change it to downtown disney with possibility of fireworks?



I personally hate the DTD and my least favorite of them all...including the parking lot view. You get a lot of the noise and music of DTD and if there are any street performers you get to listen to them...ALL...NIGHT...LONG. While it might seem cute and fun, it got real old real quick for us. 

That and it is a freakin hike to those rooms from the elevator.


----------



## Nonsuch

New permit:


> Grand Califonian Hotel - Fitness Center - Change of Use: 1,680 s.ft convert child care center (B occupancy) to fitness center (A3 occupancy) new electrical, plumbing.



Pinocchio's Workshop (which closed earlier this year) will be a fitness center, replacing (or expanding) the existing fitness center (which was previously an arcade).  Permit includes plumbing, so perhaps the new fitness center will have restrooms or showers.


----------



## Megb1

Nonsuch said:


> You are guaranteed to NOT get at view facing Paradise Pier, since no suites face that way
> 
> While it is a long walk, suites above World of Disney will have the best fireworks view.
> 5451 would be the best.





ParkHopper1 said:


> I personally hate the DTD and my least favorite of them all...including the parking lot view. You get a lot of the noise and music of DTD and if there are any street performers you get to listen to them...ALL...NIGHT...LONG. While it might seem cute and fun, it got real old real quick for us.
> 
> That and it is a freakin hike to those rooms from the elevator.



Is it possible to get any theme park view?  Otherwise I think my last option will be pool.  I don't think DTD view will work because of the walk to elevators.


----------



## sechelt

Nonsuch said:


> New permit:
> 
> 
> Pinocchio's Workshop (which closed earlier this year) will be a fitness center, replacing (or expanding) the existing fitness center (which was previously an arcade).  Permit includes plumbing, so perhaps the new fitness center will have restrooms or showers.




Fitness center, in new location, was open last week when we were there.


----------



## Nonsuch

Megb1 said:


> Is it possible to get any theme park view?  Otherwise I think my last option will be pool.  I don't think DTD view will work because of the walk to elevators.


You might want to make my usual request:  "Near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose, with Park view"

The GCH map does not show all suites, and there are some variations between floors.
6412 is a 1-bedroom suite, but other x412 rooms might be regular rooms.
Most suites are 1-bedroom, and 2-bedroom is formed with an adjacent regular room.
Many top floor (usually 6th) locations are signature suites.

Of the known suite locations:
RED -- long walk
YELLOW -- Pool view
GREEN -- Park view


----------



## azdisneylover

Just got off the phone with DL, and CL at DGC is: 6:30am - 10:00am in Napa Rose, 11:00am - 10:00pm in Wedding Garden. From 10am to 10pm, you can get beverages in wedding garden. I hope that helps anyone thinking about staying concierge level during the remodel.


----------



## twodogs

twodogs said:


> Has anyone stayed in a room configured King, one day bed and one twin sized sleeper chair?  This would hold a party of 4. We are staying at GCH in late September and I REALLY want this configuration. We were booked in a Deluxe Partial view but they don't offer this arrangement so we changed to a Woods Courtyard view. We are not in the room much so I don't really care about the view. Families of 5 would not be put into this configuration I guess (or would they make them have a sleeping bag???). Just hoping many people request two queens for a party of 4 and we have luck getting this room. I made no other requests at all, so fingers crossed.
> 
> Let me know if you've stayed in this room please!



I am going to respond to my own post, updating on what happened during our recent stay 2 weeks ago.  I reserved a Woods/Courtyard view room, and the only request I made was for a King/Day bed/sleeper chair configuration.  Well, we checked in around 4pm on a Wednesday, and were told we were in an updated room (so far, so good since this configuration is new in the updated rooms).  I had to ask what the bedding was, and he said 2 queens and a day bed.  I kindly asked if there was any of the requested configuration available (4 night stay).  He first tried to tell me the sleeper chair was too small for one of my children (they are 10 and 12 years old), and so I wouldn't want that room anyway.   I asked if it was the same sleeper chair in the AKL villas, Aulani villas and BTL villas, all of which we have stayed in and used easily, and he was unsure.  Another CM jumped in and said yes, they are the same sleeper chairs as the villas, and yes she should easily fit (she was with me at check-in).  Second CM told the original CM what the "code" was for that bedding configuration, as the CM didn't seem to know what to look for in the computer.  We did not care about location/floor/view. Original CM types for a while, then leaves to go to back room area.  He is gone for about 10 minutes.  Comes back and says nothing available in the resort, not even on a later night where we could switch rooms mid stay.  I'm not sure if that was true or if he didn't know what to look for, but it is what it is.  There was some kind of aviation convention going on at GCH at that time, and many of those folks were adult-only couples.  Perhaps they requested all of the King rooms ahead of us??

I was surprised they would give us a room for 5 people, since we were only 4, since I figured the rooms that can hold 5 are a hot commodity.  It was not as ideal as adults having a king and kids each with their own space, but it was better than just 2 queens which is what I thought we would otherwise get. 

It was room 4108, which looked over the courtyard and monorail (and some roof tops).  The nice part was the location, just around the corner from the elevator.  In the past, we had stayed in the 2 bedroom suite right over WOD store, and while that was lovely to look out on, it was an incredibly long walk to the elevators, lobby and parks.  This location was excellent for accessing everything.  So while I didn't get the bedding, the location was great.

We did a 1 bedroom suite at DLH earlier this year, and didn't get our bedding request then either.  It must not be our year...  If we go to WDW, we typically rent the DVC villas on a  cash reservation, and then I know what bedding I am getting (outside of 2 queens versus 1 queen and one sleeper sofa in the "studio" part of a 2 bedroom villa).

I honestly don't know why Disney can't let you reserve a bedding configuration???  They do at some resorts, such as many at WDW.  Yes it makes room assignment a little more complex for them.  But maybe it saves time and aggravation at the front desk when people check in and don't get their request and then they have to scramble.


----------



## Nonsuch

twodogs said:


> I was surprised they would give us a room for 5 people, since we were only 4, since I figured the rooms that can hold 5 are a hot commodity...


The remodel has greatly increased the number of rooms with 2 queens and a daybed.  While the exact number is not confirmed, a prior post in this thread stated 300.  


twodogs said:


> ...I honestly don't know why Disney can't let you reserve a bedding configuration???  They do at some resorts, such as many at WDW.  Yes it makes room assignment a little more complex for them.  But maybe it saves time and aggravation at the front desk when people check in and don't get their request and then they have to scramble.


I also wish GCH allowed booking specific bed configurations, but don't expect it to happen.
The occupancy it so high, there is little motivation to change.


----------



## catmegs

twodogs said:


> I am going to respond to my own post, updating on what happened during our recent stay 2 weeks ago.  I reserved a Woods/Courtyard view room, and the only request I made was for a King/Day bed/sleeper chair configuration.  Well, we checked in around 4pm on a Wednesday, and were told we were in an updated room (so far, so good since this configuration is new in the updated rooms).  I had to ask what the bedding was, and he said 2 queens and a day bed.  I kindly asked if there was any of the requested configuration available (4 night stay).  He first tried to tell me the sleeper chair was too small for one of my children (they are 10 and 12 years old), and so I wouldn't want that room anyway.   I asked if it was the same sleeper chair in the AKL villas, Aulani villas and BTL villas, all of which we have stayed in and used easily, and he was unsure.  Another CM jumped in and said yes, they are the same sleeper chairs as the villas, and yes she should easily fit (she was with me at check-in).  Second CM told the original CM what the "code" was for that bedding configuration, as the CM didn't seem to know what to look for in the computer.  We did not care about location/floor/view. Original CM types for a while, then leaves to go to back room area.  He is gone for about 10 minutes.  Comes back and says nothing available in the resort, not even on a later night where we could switch rooms mid stay.  I'm not sure if that was true or if he didn't know what to look for, but it is what it is.  There was some kind of aviation convention going on at GCH at that time, and many of those folks were adult-only couples.  Perhaps they requested all of the King rooms ahead of us??
> 
> I was surprised they would give us a room for 5 people, since we were only 4, since I figured the rooms that can hold 5 are a hot commodity.  It was not as ideal as adults having a king and kids each with their own space, but it was better than just 2 queens which is what I thought we would otherwise get.
> 
> It was room 4108, which looked over the courtyard and monorail (and some roof tops).  The nice part was the location, just around the corner from the elevator.  In the past, we had stayed in the 2 bedroom suite right over WOD store, and while that was lovely to look out on, it was an incredibly long walk to the elevators, lobby and parks.  This location was excellent for accessing everything.  So while I didn't get the bedding, the location was great.
> 
> We did a 1 bedroom suite at DLH earlier this year, and didn't get our bedding request then either.  It must not be our year...  If we go to WDW, we typically rent the DVC villas on a  cash reservation, and then I know what bedding I am getting (outside of 2 queens versus 1 queen and one sleeper sofa in the "studio" part of a 2 bedroom villa).
> 
> I honestly don't know why Disney can't let you reserve a bedding configuration???  They do at some resorts, such as many at WDW.  Yes it makes room assignment a little more complex for them.  But maybe it saves time and aggravation at the front desk when people check in and don't get their request and then they have to scramble.



The lack of bedding configuration confirmation is a major annoyance to me. We are a family of 5 and while it's great they allow 5 people in their room occupancy, without a confirmation of the beds I will not book. We rented DVC points at GCV for an upcoming trip in Nov, but our flight schedule changed we needed to add another night on to our res. Although my heart said DLH or GC, I went with a the Courtyard Themepark Entrance as their family rooms are set up so well. I wish any of the 3 DL resort hotels would put in some guaranteed bunk bed or pull down bed rooms like WDW.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Anyone there now that can report if the lobby is still curtained off?


----------



## gottalovepluto

azdisneylover said:


> Just got off the phone with DL, and CL at DGC is: 6:30am - 10:00am in Napa Rose, 11:00am - 10:00pm in Wedding Garden. From 10am to 10pm, you can get beverages in wedding garden. I hope that helps anyone thinking about staying concierge level during the remodel.


Nighttime in the Wedding Garden? Weather has been nice and all but that's gonna get cold fast if we get a cold spell!


----------



## franandaj

StarlitNight05 said:


> Anyone there now that can report if the lobby is still curtained off?



It was on Wednesday like they were replacing the carpet in the center of the lobby.


----------



## Hawki

I checked out yesterday morning at 6.30am & when we got to the lobby the curtains were gone & they were just finishing off cleaning. What I could see looked fab, especially the way the floor pattern  matched the carpet. Glad I got to see it even though I didn't get to sit in it!!


----------



## PrincessElla

Does anyone have an estimate time of completion on the concierge lounge refurb? Thank you in advance.


----------



## ParkHopper1

PrincessElla said:


> Does anyone have an estimate time of completion on the concierge lounge refurb? Thank you in advance.



No...but as of a few weeks ago in talking with the GCH GM first hand their goal was to be 100% complete with all renovations resort wide by first week in November so they had a two week buffer for unexpected issues to ensure they were worst case done before the Thanksgiving holiday. Now, if they are still on track for that...who knows but appears so if that helps.

As of yesterday at 8am and today at 10am there were zero signs of construction in the lobby that I saw other than the occasional construction worker walking through.


----------



## GeneralTso

That substitute concierge area next to the pool is janky. I'd be ticked if I paid for Concierge and ended up with that. It's a "bless your heart, you did your best" set up.  People were carrying plates of food in the elevators because they weren't hanging out in the area. GC Concierge is a great experience, that poolside situation was bad.


----------



## PrincessElla

ParkHopper1 said:


> No...but as of a few weeks ago in talking with the GCH GM first hand their goal was to be 100% complete with all renovations resort wide by first week in November so they had a two week buffer for unexpected issues to ensure they were worst case done before the Thanksgiving holiday. Now, if they are still on track for that...who knows but appears so if that helps.
> 
> As of yesterday at 8am and today at 10am there were zero signs of construction in the lobby that I saw other than the occasional construction worker walking through.



It helps tremendously. Thank you, I appreciate the quick reply.


----------



## gottalovepluto

GeneralTso said:


> That substitute concierge area next to the pool is janky. I'd be ticked if I paid for Concierge and ended up with that. It's a "bless your heart, you did your best" set up.  People were carrying plates of food in the elevators because they weren't hanging out in the area. GC Concierge is a great experience, that poolside situation was bad.


I thought they'd set up in a suite or something before seeing the reports here. (I even googled the wedding garden thinking it couldn't be a glorified yard- sidenote: I'd just cleared browser cookies before so now Safari thinks I'm looking for a destination wedding ) I love GCH CL but I'd be very upset in their shoes- but admittedly I don't think I'd be in the guests shoes (and it's got to be miserable for the CMs as well) because Disney was very clear the Lounge would be down & it would be a substitute Lounge & I wouldn't spend that much money with such a risk. It's a sucky substitute but guess Disney technically covered their rear here.


----------



## Nonsuch

ParkHopper1 said:


> No...but as of a few weeks ago in talking with the GCH GM first hand their goal was to be 100% complete with all renovations resort wide by first week in November so they had a two week buffer for unexpected issues to ensure they were worst case done before the Thanksgiving holiday. Now, if they are still on track for that...who knows but appears so if that helps...


I'll be there for Dapper Day (Nov 1-5), and will report on progress.


GeneralTso said:


> That substitute concierge area next to the pool is janky. I'd be ticked if I paid for Concierge and ended up with that. It's a "bless your heart, you did your best" set up.  People were carrying plates of food in the elevators because they weren't hanging out in the area. GC Concierge is a great experience, that poolside situation was bad.


Breakfast in Napa Rose is a nice substitute location, I would actually enjoy that.  Often breakfast in the only time I use the lounge.


----------



## PrincessElla

Nonsuch said:


> I'll be there for Dapper Day (Nov 1-5), and will report on progress.
> 
> My daughter (6) and I will also be there during that time period, we actually arrive on October 29-Nov 5.


----------



## PirateRedhead

FWIW: We were there Oct 1-5 and stayed in room 5112. It's very near the lobby elevators. Unfortunately, the corridors surrounding were all curtained off and the carpet was covered in plastic, so it didn't feel entirely "Disney bubble" - but the room was refurbished and lovely. Balcony with a view of the monorail, shower, no bath, two queens and a pullout couch. Woods/courtyard view, which was a complimentary upgrade from our standard room booking. I had called ahead and asked to be in short walking distance from an elevator, ideally in the Napa Rose area. They couldn't accommodate Napa Rose area, but upgraded us to a room near an elevator, which was very kind. The only things I really missed were a bathtub (feet get so sore at Disneyland!) and a chance to enjoy the beautiful lobby, which was all curtained off during our stay. I'm glad to hear that the curtains are down now.


----------



## lmb80129

We had a club level stay and I don't think Disney could have tried less on the cl lounge.  It is set in grass that is quickly becoming trampled and muddy and has views of construction scrims and noise on 2 of 4 sides.  Breakfast was nice in Napa Rose but the outside location is almost the least they could do.  The sitting area is up a set of steps with no accessibility for wheelchairs unless you go around the outside and under the ropes meant to block the area off.  The food service area is barely disguised behind a wood divider next to the food and the food is sitting out for quite some time in the CA heat.  We stayed at the Grand in January and it seems more impacted by the construction now.  Construction noise is very noticeable by the pool.  We paid for a cabana with construction  banging behind us all day.  It seems like most of the upper floors around the lobby are blocked off for remodeling and the carpets are covered in plastic.  We've come to accept the decline in service and we were warned about the construction so we still had fun.


----------



## Nonsuch

lmb80129 said:


> We had a club level stay and I don't think Disney could have tried less on the cl lounge...


If anyone has some photos, please post.  This thread should document the bad along with the good.


lmb80129 said:


> ...We stayed at the Grand in January and it seems more impacted by the construction now.  Construction noise is very noticeable by the pool.  We paid for a cabana with construction  banging behind us all day.  It seems like most of the upper floors around the lobby are blocked off for remodeling and the carpets are covered in plastic...


It seems that rooms surrounding the lobby are the last to be remodeled.


----------



## lmb80129

Nonsuch said:


> If anyone has some photos, please post.  This thread should document the bad along with the good.
> 
> It seems that rooms surrounding the lobby are the last to be remodeled.



I have pictures and video of the noise but not sure how to post them.


----------



## lmb80129

These are pictures of the temporary club level lounge.  I should mention that they are offering reserved seating for one offering a day from world of color, fireworks, Frozen, Soundsational parade and maybe Disney Junior show.  They are also sending characters every other day into Napa Rose at breakfast.  So they may be trying to compensate but the construction in the area and lack of accessibility is a real issue.


----------



## Nonsuch

This photo shows a lack of concern for guest safety:





Guests should not be so close to large scaffolds, which can collapse.  The scaffold should also be covered with  protective netting to keep objects contained -- a plank falling from the 6th floor could land far from the scaffold.


----------



## mmmears

Honestly, I'm stunned looking at those pictures.  In the past they used a suite... Maybe I'm fussy but for what they are charging (or really for any price) I would not be ok with this.


----------



## GeneralTso

I'm glad someone posted pictures of the "club level" area. We were there last week and couldn't believe it when we saw it. I will say though, they are VERY CLEAR that this is a substitute situation during construction, so anyone booking this is well aware it is nothing remotely close to the normal setup/offerings.  It's really bad.
The remodeled rooms are wonderful. Really gorgeous. It will be so nice once all the construction is done.  For now though, it's loud and well.......a construction site.


----------



## Spintopbeach

Honestly I would be furious with club temporary set up.  I know they cover themselves but would have expected at the very least, a room indoors and food to be protected from California sun.  I would demand club money back and get a regular room.  There's nothing magical about what I'm seeing. Unacceptable...for me at least.


----------



## nicole88s

I'm surprised at the amount of construction still going on. I thought it would be wrapping up by now. We are scheduled Oct 27-29. Any insight on if they will still be working on the lobby and area around the pool? I love the lobby and hope to be able to experience it fully.


----------



## 2SillyBirds

The letter I got after making my reservations simply stated .... In June 2017, enhancements will begin in the hotel lobby, and the Concierge Lounge will be temporarily relocated while work is underway beginning in August 2017, so you may see and hear construction work in various areas.  It doesn't CLEARLY STATE that the lounge will be relocated outside to picnic tables.  I have stayed at the Animal Kingdom Lodge when they were refurbishing their lounge and while it was relocated at the farthest possible location on the floor, they did make due with it being set up in two separate bedrooms with their concierge desk located in the hall between the two rooms.  I am hoping that they are going to be finished before my trip because I will cancel my reservations because that is waaaaay too much to spend each night for those accommodations.


----------



## lmb80129

View from the 6th floor looking down to the lobby.


----------



## lmb80129

View between the pool and lobby.


----------



## lmb80129

Automatic door next to gift shop leading to Storytellers is blocked off.  I think they are working on the floor.


----------



## kylie71

lmb80129 said:


> View attachment 276624 View between the pool and lobby.


So, is this the Hearthstone Lounge section...?


----------



## kylie71

I will be there on Oct 31st. Sure hope this is completed by then! This is my first stay at the GC, and I chose it over my favorite the Disneyland Hotel this time!

--Lori


----------



## lmb80129

nicole88s said:


> I'm surprised at the amount of construction still going on. I thought it would be wrapping up by now. We are scheduled Oct 27-29. Any insight on if they will still be working on the lobby and area around the pool? I love the lobby and hope to be able to experience it fully.



I think most, if not all, of the upper floors are curtained off with dark coverings on 2 or 3 sides of the lobby.  So the lobby floor wasn't curtained off with the exception of one door but it was overall dark, dusty and loud.  No idea how long it will take them to finish but I might have low expectations for the end of October.


----------



## lmb80129

kylie71 said:


> So, is this the Hearthstone Lounge section...?



Yes.  Between Hearthstone lounge and the pool.


----------



## Nonsuch

2SillyBirds said:


> The letter I got after making my reservations simply stated .... In June 2017, enhancements will begin in the hotel lobby, and the Concierge Lounge will be temporarily relocated while work is underway beginning in August 2017, so you may see and hear construction work in various areas.  It doesn't CLEARLY STATE that the lounge will be relocated outside to picnic tables.  I have stayed at the Animal Kingdom Lodge when they were refurbishing their lounge and while it was relocated at the farthest possible location on the floor, they did make due with it being set up in two separate bedrooms with their concierge desk located in the hall between the two rooms.  I am hoping that they are going to be finished before my trip because I will cancel my reservations because that is waaaaay too much to spend each night for those accommodations.


The lounge work was rescheduled to start in Mid-September (not sure when it actually did start), but I only received an email stating August (and no updated information).


----------



## PrincessElla

Thank you for posting the pictures. I had a club level stay very soon and today called and switched my stay to a non club level stay. My daughter would not be thrilled with this


2SillyBirds said:


> The letter I got after making my reservations simply stated .... In June 2017, enhancements will begin in the hotel lobby, and the Concierge Lounge will be temporarily relocated while work is underway beginning in August 2017, so you may see and hear construction work in various areas.  It doesn't CLEARLY STATE that the lounge will be relocated outside to picnic tables.  I have stayed at the Animal Kingdom Lodge when they were refurbishing their lounge and while it was relocated at the farthest possible location on the floor, they did make due with it being set up in two separate bedrooms with their concierge desk located in the hall between the two rooms.  I am hoping that they are going to be finished before my trip because I will cancel my reservations because that is waaaaay too much to spend each night for those accommodations.



I called to book in September for an end of October stay, they never mentioned the club lounge being relocated, when I called to change my room type, they had no clue the lounge was relocated. So I'm very grateful for the posted pictures.


----------



## meggles

lmb80129 said:


> I think most, if not all, of the upper floors are curtained off with dark coverings on 2 or 3 sides of the lobby.  So the lobby floor wasn't curtained off with the exception of one door but it was overall dark, dusty and loud.  No idea how long it will take them to finish but I might have low expectations for the end of October.



We arrive Nov 5 and the lobby is one of the main reasons we love the GCH so much. The fireplace, the amazing piano player, drinks from the Hearthstone... I hope the loud and dusty work is finished by then! My kids love chilling in the rocking chairs watching cartoons just as much as they love the parks!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Last time I was there, there was no kids area with the TV in the usual place.

Jack


----------



## meggles

blackjackdelta said:


> Last time I was there, there was no kids area with the TV in the usual place.
> 
> Jack


When was that?


----------



## StarlitNight05

I stayed at GCH last week for a 3 night stay (Sunday check in - Wednesday check out).  We stayed at an offsite hotel our arrival night as we came in pretty late (about 10pm) and I didn't want to spend GCH money for just a nights sleep.  We left our offsite hotel about 6:15am and took an Uber to GCH.  We only waited about 5 minutes for an Uber -- not bad considering how early it was.  There were bell check staff waiting at the drop off and we handed our bags off to them in lieu of waiting in line at bell services (although there really wasn't a line).  We booked a standard room and indicated we wanted a King bed in the special instructions. As the CM checked us in she said "I have you two in a two Queen daybed room."  I politely asked if there were any King rooms available. She did a bit of typing and finally said "Yes, I found one for you!" She gave us our room keys and told us to wait for the text with our room number.  I was pleasantly surprised by our room -- we had 6417, which was a renovated King room with a daybed (there was also an oversized arm chair).  It had a view of the monorail and a tiny sliver of DtD from the side of the balcony. We were a bit secluded being at the end of the hall, but the walk to the elevators wasn't bad at all. It was nice being able to sit on the balcony and hear the faint music of DtD, then watch the monorail woosh by!  

Here are some photos of our view (the one showing Naples is from the side of the balcony), as well as the bed and shower. Pardon the mess on the bed!


----------



## nicole88s

How is the construction coming along, @StarlitNight05 ? Did it affect your stay? Is the lobby still curtained off?


----------



## StarlitNight05

nicole88s said:


> How is the construction coming along, @StarlitNight05 ? Did it affect your stay? Is the lobby still curtained off?


The main lobby was not completely curtained off anymore. When we were there they were working on a small section near Acorn Gifts. It was pretty noisy outside near the pool as it appeared they were working on sections of the rooms nearby.  We are rope droppers, come back for an afternoon break, and return to close the park out.  During our afternoon breaks, there was some noise, but only when we were near the lobby or pool. We didn't hear anything too loud from our room.


----------



## Nonsuch

StarlitNight05 said:


> ...we had 6417, which was a renovated King room with a daybed



Same view in May 2006:


----------



## cpster

meggles said:


> When was that?


We were there the first week of August and the cartoons and rocking chairs were gone!  My kids loved to sit there while the grown ups were at the front desk or concierge.


----------



## Nonsuch

Featured in the Disney Parks Blog:
*New Magic Awaits Guests at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## TexasErin

cpster said:


> We were there the first week of August and the cartoons and rocking chairs were gone!  My kids loved to sit there while the grown ups were at the front desk or concierge.



No!!!!!  Does anybody know when/if it is coming back?


----------



## meggles

TexasErin said:


> No!!!!!  Does anybody know when/if it is coming back?


 Can anyone who has visited the lobby more recently comment on whether or not the little kids chairs and cartoon area is back?


----------



## StarlitNight05

meggles said:


> Can anyone who has visited the lobby more recently comment on whether or not the little kids chairs and cartoon area is back?


I don't recall seeing it last week when I was there.


----------



## TexasErin

StarlitNight05 said:


> I don't recall seeing it last week when I was there.



That is really a shame that they would remove that area.  I know they play Disney cartoon in the room, but they are the newer cartoons instead of the classic Mickey.  And it was nice for the kids to have something to do while the parents check in/hang out in the lobby.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Nonsuch said:


> Featured in the Disney Parks Blog:
> *New Magic Awaits Guests at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa at Disneyland Resort*


Sweet!! All rooms done and a look at the lobby coming on Fri they say! Yay!! (Now if only they'd finish The Craftsmen's Club and give us a look at that!)


----------



## closetmickey

meggles said:


> Can anyone who has visited the lobby more recently comment on whether or not the little kids chairs and cartoon area is back?


They weren't there today. Even my oldest still loves that area!!


----------



## meggles

closetmickey said:


> They weren't there today. Even my oldest still loves that area!!



 I can only hope that they've temporarily removed the area while they've been putting the finishing touches on the lobby!

Did you check with guest services to inquire about it?


----------



## closetmickey

meggles said:


> I can only hope that they've temporarily removed the area while they've been putting the finishing touches on the lobby!
> 
> Did you check with guest services to inquire about it?


That is my hope as well. I did not ask- was just passing through.


----------



## Amluna

Wonderful thread!  We are arriving Nov 1-5 and planning a once in a lifetime friends trip with friends flying in from across the US and one from out of the country.  When I booked in April I thought the renovations would be complete.  I just called the hotel to check on the work on the Craftsman Club and was told that only that and a few rooms are left to be completed.  The woman on the phone thought it is possible the Club will be done before our arrival, but that if I call towards the end of next week they will have a completion date.  I appreciate all the updates!  Let me know if anyone has any news.


----------



## lmb80129

gottalovepluto said:


> Sweet!! All rooms done and a look at the lobby coming on Fri they say! Yay!! (Now if only they'd finish The Craftsmen's Club and give us a look at that!)



We left a week or so ago and I would be astonished if all rooms are done.  It looked like they were in the beginning stages of the construction of an entire wing of rooms right off the lobby.  The scaffolding was just going up on that section and it was very much a construction zone.  The article did say that all guests checking in would be in refurbished rooms and that it is good news.


----------



## ttig34

lmb80129 said:


> We left a week or so ago and I would be astonished if all rooms are done.  It looked like they were in the beginning stages of the construction of an entire wing of rooms right off the lobby.  The scaffolding was just going up on that section and it was very much a construction zone.  The article did say that all guests checking in would be in refurbished rooms and that it is good news.


Yeah they didnt actually say it was all done, just that guests checking in would be in refurbished rooms. Am guessing the area you saw is the last to be completed.


----------



## DizMe

Do you know whether or not the wing above Napa Rose is in the process of refurbishment?  I'm hoping to stay in that area during my early Dec trip.


----------



## Nonsuch

DizMe said:


> Do you know whether or not the wing above Napa Rose is in the process of refurbishment?  I'm hoping to stay in that area during my early Dec trip.


I suspect that area is done.  It seems the final rooms to be renovated are around the lobby.
I'll be there in early November and will confirm.


----------



## azdisneylover

gottalovepluto said:


> I thought they'd set up in a suite or something before seeing the reports here. (I even googled the wedding garden thinking it couldn't be a glorified yard- sidenote: I'd just cleared browser cookies before so now Safari thinks I'm looking for a destination wedding ) I love GCH CL but I'd be very upset in their shoes- but admittedly I don't think I'd be in the guests shoes (and it's got to be miserable for the CMs as well) because Disney was very clear the Lounge would be down & it would be a substitute Lounge & I wouldn't spend that much money with such a risk. It's a sucky substitute but guess Disney technically covered their rear here.



Breakfast time is in Napa Rose and the rest of the time is at the "Wedding Garden" area. It would have been better to have put it in a suite.


----------



## azdisneylover

lmb80129 said:


> These are pictures of the temporary club level lounge.  I should mention that they are offering reserved seating for one offering a day from world of color, fireworks, Frozen, Soundsational parade and maybe Disney Junior show.  They are also sending characters every other day into Napa Rose at breakfast.  So they may be trying to compensate but the construction in the area and lack of accessibility is a real issue.
> 
> View attachment 276282 View attachment 276283 View attachment 276285 View attachment 276286



The folding wooden wall wasn't up when we were there 10/7-10/12. I think they should have put the afternoon somewhere that was air conditioned and quiet.


----------



## gottalovepluto

azdisneylover said:


> The folding wooden wall wasn't up when we were there 10/7-10/12. I think they should have put the afternoon somewhere that was air conditioned and quiet.


AC? That's right! It's been hit in DLR... and looking at the weather I see it's going to be 104 Mon & Tues...


----------



## azdisneylover

DizMe said:


> Do you know whether or not the wing above Napa Rose is in the process of refurbishment?  I'm hoping to stay in that area during my early Dec trip.



We were in room 6401. One elevator was finished. The other two were being worked on when they could get to them. The laundry room on level 2 was closed, as well as a wing of rooms/hallway.  With the time allotted for construction crews to work, it will take some time for the renovation to be completed, in my humble opinion. (Hubby works construction).


----------



## azdisneylover

gottalovepluto said:


> AC? That's right! It's been hit in DLR... and looking at the weather I see it's going to be 104 Mon & Tues...



I feel for anyone who will be there during that heat. The trees and umbrellas only provide partial shade. There is so much hustle and bustle noise from people at the pool, walking around the hotel, etc, that if you are used to going to club to relax and unwind, it would be better to go to Whitewater Snacks. I hope they do finish the lounge soon or move the afternoon to a air conditioned room. Not fun sweating outside while trying to relax hoping your chair won't tip over in the grass.


----------



## mmmears

azdisneylover said:


> I feel for anyone who will be there during that heat. The trees and umbrellas only provide partial shade. There is so much hustle and bustle noise from people at the pool, walking around the hotel, etc, that if you are used to going to club to relax and unwind, it would be better to go to Whitewater Snacks. I hope they do finish the lounge soon or move the afternoon to a air conditioned room. Not fun sweating outside while trying to relax hoping your chair won't tip over in the grass.



I think WWS looks like a good alternative.  Personally I would switch to a regular room if I was there during this mess.  We really do like to use the lounge to rest, relax, and recharge.  I can sit outside by the pool without paying the very high upcharge for club level.


----------



## julesann

We are arriving next Thursday and I am hoping for a renovated standard room near the Napa Rose elevator with a bathtub.  Is this a possibility or do all the renovated rooms now have showers?


----------



## Nonsuch

julesann said:


> We are arriving next Thursday and I am hoping for a renovated standard room near the Napa Rose elevator with a bathtub.  Is this a possibility or do all the renovated rooms now have showers?


We are also arriving next week, for Dapper Day 
There are few Standard rooms near Napa Rose, but many Woods/Courtyard rooms which a common upgrade.
Disney has announced all guests will get renovated rooms -- the last few "old" rooms are currently being renovated.
Some rooms do have bathtubs, but how many is unknown.
You might want to prioritize your requests when checking in  
May all your request be granted (or at least some)


----------



## julesann

Nonsuch said:


> We are also arriving next week, for Dapper Day
> There are few Standard rooms near Napa Rose, but many Woods/Courtyard rooms which a common upgrade.
> Disney has announced all guests will get renovated rooms -- the last few "old" rooms are currently being renovated.
> Some rooms do have bathtubs, but how many is unknown.
> You might want to prioritize your requests when checking in
> May all your request be granted (or at least some)



Yes, DD for us too...not long now!!  I really appreciate knowing all available rooms are renovated.  Thank you for the information and the good wishes!


----------



## meggles

Can anyone who's there now or will be there in the coming week please check in about the state of construction noise in the lobby and pool areas? And if the little kids rocking chairs and cartoon area has returned? 
Many thanks!


----------



## Aladora

julesann said:


> We are arriving next Thursday and I am hoping for a renovated standard room near the Napa Rose elevator with a bathtub.  Is this a possibility or do all the renovated rooms now have showers?



We were in a renovated room in August that still had a bathtub. It was a standard view but we were not near the Napa Rose elevator.


----------



## Amluna

I’m here right now!  The craftsman club move is absolutely fine for our group.  My stress level over it was a 10 before arriving. Lol. And I think it’s really nice. Of course, it’s 70 degrees out instead of 104. But we’re very happy with its placement. I just wanted to comment, because of how unhappy so many people had been. And I totally appreciate being disappointed. I feel lucky that I had a heads up and was mentally prepared for it.


----------



## Nonsuch

meggles said:


> Can anyone who's there now or will be there in the coming week please check in about the state of construction noise in the lobby and pool areas?


No significant noise in the lobby or pool. Many hallways overlooking the lobby are masked off with black drapes. On the ground floor there are drapes around one of the doors to Accorn Gifts. 



meggles said:


> ...And if the little kids rocking chairs and cartoon area has returned?


The small rockers have not returned. Two different CMs said they will be back, once they are refinished. Woodwork in the lobby (and most areas of GCH) are much lighter than before.


----------



## Cheryl N. WI

We will be there in a little over a week, November 12 - 18, is there any chance they will have the Christmas decorations up during our stay or because of the construction will we miss the decorations?


----------



## GrrArrgh

I'm there now and the gingerbread house started going up on the 2nd and holiday decorations started appearing all over on the 3rd. So it should be fully decorated soon I think.


----------



## Cheryl N. WI

Thank you!!  This will be our first visit to Disneyland at this time of the year, we've always been in June before, so we are very, very excited to see all the Christmas decorations!!


----------



## GrrArrgh

So upon checkout, the CM refused to take my Disney Gift Card as payment since I didn't have the physical gift card with me. I had consolidated the cards at home and left them there in case my purse was lost or stolen. I've had no problems paying with a digital gift card anywhere else on property, including the restaurants at the Grand Californian.


----------



## Nonsuch

We just returned from GCH and want to share some information Club Level:

Craftsman Club Lounge is still under renovation and expected to be completed on December 8.
(slipped from original target date of November 18)
Breakfast in Napa Rose lounge is from 6:30AM to 11AM.  Food selection is similar to original lounge.  Expanded seating and general ambiance is very nice.
Food is served near the outdoor fireplace from noon to 10PM.  Lunch selection is similar to original lounge, but I did not try later offerings.  Outdoor seating is OK during the day, when the weather is nice. 
Preferred viewing is offered as an accommodation for the lounge construction:
(one reservation per day)
Fireworks, standing in the "south spoke" of the hub
WOC, standing behind (and one level up) Dessert Party area
Frozen
Disney Jr
Soundsational


----------



## MacMama0930

Nonsuch said:


> We just returned from GCH and want to share some information Club Level:
> 
> Craftsman Club Lounge is still under renovation and expected to be completed on December 8.
> (slipped from original target date of November 18)
> Breakfast in Napa Rose lounge is from 6:30AM to 11AM.  Food selection is similar to original lounge.  Expanded seating and general ambiance is very nice.
> Food is served near the outdoor fireplace from noon to 10PM.  Lunch selection is similar to original lounge, but I did not try later offerings.  Outdoor seating is OK during the day, when the weather is nice.
> Preferred viewing is offered as an accommodation for the lounge construction:
> (one reservation per day)
> Fireworks, standing in the "south spoke" of the hub
> WOC, standing behind (and one level up) Dessert Party area
> Frozen
> Disney Jr
> Soundsational



Yikes that is getting too close to comfort for me! I get there on the 15th and I booked CL specifically because I wanted a place for my family to "hang out" besides the room. I heard it was always decorated really lovely for Christmas, and I loved the convenience of it being close to the room. This doesn't sound like it would fit for us for what we were hoping to get out of it. And while the preferred seating is pretty cool, I had already planned on the WOC Dessert Party and we're doing the tour with preferred seating for Fantasmic and fireworks. I really don't want to spend that extra money if CL will continue to stay this way. I guess maybe I should call today...


----------



## squeezle

Nonsuch said:


> We just returned from GCH and want to share some information Club Level:
> 
> Craftsman Club Lounge is still under renovation and expected to be completed on December 8.
> (slipped from original target date of November 18)
> Breakfast in Napa Rose lounge is from 6:30AM to 11AM.  Food selection is similar to original lounge.  Expanded seating and general ambiance is very nice.
> Food is served near the outdoor fireplace from noon to 10PM.  Lunch selection is similar to original lounge, but I did not try later offerings.  Outdoor seating is OK during the day, when the weather is nice.
> Preferred viewing is offered as an accommodation for the lounge construction:
> (one reservation per day)
> Fireworks, standing in the "south spoke" of the hub
> WOC, standing behind (and one level up) Dessert Party area
> Frozen
> Disney Jr
> Soundsational



Well, this is disappointing!  We are booked in CL, through on Dec 8.

Does anyone know if there still a coffee/espresso machine available in the morning with the Napa Rose setup? This could be the deciding factor for us...


----------



## lwanthony

MacMama0930 said:


> doing the tour with preferred seating for Fantasmic and fireworks.



There is a tour with preferred seating for Fantasmic and fireworks?


----------



## Nonsuch

squeezle said:


> ...Does anyone know if there still a coffee/espresso machine available in the morning with the Napa Rose setup?


Normal coffee and tea is the same as the original lounge.
The self-service commercial Nespresso machine is not available.
Lounge CMs will make espresso (and latte...) by request.


----------



## MacMama0930

lwanthony said:


> There is a tour with preferred seating for Fantasmic and fireworks?



We are doing the VIP tour for one of our park days and they said there is bench seating for both those nighttime shows.


----------



## squeezle

Nonsuch said:


> Normal coffee and tea is the same as the original lounge.
> The self-service commercial Nespresso machine is not available.
> Lounge CMs will make espresso (and latte...) by request.



Thanks for the quick reply!  Now we have some decisions to make...


----------



## lwanthony

MacMama0930 said:


> We are doing the VIP tour for one of our park days and they said there is bench seating for both those nighttime shows.



Got it, I was not thinking of the VIP tour. I was just hoping that there might be a more affordable tour to get the seating....... sigh.....


----------



## MacMama0930

lwanthony said:


> Got it, I was not thinking of the VIP tour. I was just hoping that there might be a more affordable tour to get the seating....... sigh.....



I know...trust me, I looked!


----------



## kylie71

I just returned Sat night the 4th of Nov, after a three night stay. It was my first time staying at the GC. We were celebrating big Birthday's. My brother turning 60, and my sister was also having a BIrthday. 

We checked in at 9am, waited in a long line, probably 10 ahead of us on a Weds morning.   We got a CM named Iris, to help us. 
This was not a Magical experience. We booked a Dapper rate, we were not eligible for any upgrades.  I Had however made some simple requests. The CM on the phone for Group rates asked if I had any requests after all......... and yes I understood they were just requests.

My number one request was for adjoining rooms was granted,my second request for a balcony however was not. Iris - the CM told us that all rooms had balcony's.....   wrong, I knew this was mis-information when she said it.  Well,my brother had a balcony, and I did not. We were in a standard view room directly over the monorail, facing the parking lot/front of the hotel, on the 6th floor.   I also had told the CM on the phone about the Birthdays, I was asked if we were "Celebrating" and we were...  Iris however never mentioned the Birthdays... I had to as we were walking away. She then produced two Birthday pins.... 

She had mentioned that she just wanted to "keep the line moving"... very Un-Magical!

We also had a old bathroom, with a tub...   this room may have been "refreshed"but not fully updated.  
Since this was supposed to be a Magical stay for my sister and myself... I trotted right back to the line in the lobby.  ( I should say the room was ready by 1pm) They sent us a text when it was ready.

The second CM we were given was very nice. She pulled up balcony rooms, we used the Napa Rose elevators. We had a nice view facing the pool and a sliver of California Adventure. I will post a pic.
The room number was 5304, the rooms are lovely, and the new showers are Amazing!!  We really enjoyed our stay, even if it did start a little rocky!

Please do not be afraid to speak up, if you are unhappy. Yes we did have a discounted rate, but it's still a substantial amount to stay at this property.

I hope my review helps other's. If you have any questions please ask. I would love to help.






View from 5304 balcony room:






I really loved the way they incorporated  orange County into the rooms, with pictures of citrus, and of course the Orange tree's with Chip and Dale... 











They were working on the Gingerbread House while were were there, it smelled Heavenly! Such talent!!


----------



## DizMe

Do the renovated rooms still have a vanity (with sink) outside the bathroom?


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Yes, ours had two sinks actually, and a sliding door separating the sink vanity from the toilet and shower room.


----------



## kylie71

DizMe said:


> Do the renovated rooms still have a vanity (with sink) outside the bathroom?


Yes, like the PP said, double sinks, separated by a pocket door.  The Make Up mirrors are Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## DizMe

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Yes, ours had two sinks actually, and a sliding door separating the sink vanity from the toilet and shower room.





kylie71 said:


> Yes, like the PP said, double sinks, separated by a pocket door.  The Make Up mirrors are Awesome!!!!!!



Thanks!!!  One of the things I love about GCH over DLH.


----------



## chirurgeon

I’ve stayed at GC before but not this trip. I desperately want a picture of the front door. With the newish, no non-guest use of the front door, if I’m there having lunch will they let me do a quick in and out? If the door will stayed closed long enough to grab a picture.


----------



## Nonsuch

chirurgeon said:


> I’ve stayed at GC before but not this trip. I desperately want a picture of the front door. With the newish, no non-guest use of the front door, if I’m there having lunch will they let me do a quick in and out? If the door will stayed closed long enough to grab a picture.


Anyone may enter GCH from DTD or DCA, just no access for non-guests from the street.
The check for non-guests is near the street (Disneyland Drive), so you are free to go through the front door.
Even with the restrictions, the front door seems to stay open most of the day.


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> Craftsman Club Lounge is still under renovation and expected to be completed on December 8.
> (slipped from original target date of November 18)



Thank you for this information!  I hope it doesn't slip back any more!  I just found out we're going to be there the 15-17th, so I'm looking forward to seeing the new Craftsman Club!


----------



## GrrArrgh

chirurgeon said:


> I’ve stayed at GC before but not this trip. I desperately want a picture of the front door. With the newish, no non-guest use of the front door, if I’m there having lunch will they let me do a quick in and out? If the door will stayed closed long enough to grab a picture.


The only things you need a room key for (proof that you're staying there) are to get into an actual room, to leave through the DCA entrance during EMH (before 8am), getting into the pool area, and getting into the ice machine rooms on each floor. You can get into the hotel through the front door without a key no problem. They don't care who comes in and hangs out in the lobby or lounge or takes pictures of the door.


----------



## ParkHopper1

GrrArrgh said:


> The only things you need a room key for (proof that you're staying there) are to get into an actual room, to leave through the DCA entrance during EMH (before 8am), getting into the pool area, and getting into the ice machine rooms on each floor.



...as well as entering the GHC property from the street, but that checkpoint is down at the drive in gate, not the front doors.


----------



## GrrArrgh

Only if you're driving up to the gate, though, I think. Even if you're staying there, you need to be able to get in before you get your key.


----------



## Aladora

GrrArrgh said:


> Only if you're driving up to the gate, though, I think. Even if you're staying there, you need to be able to get in before you get your key.



They have a CM down at the end of the drive who checks for either room key, hotel reservation or restaurant reservation so without one of those you cannot walk up to the front door. You can, however, walk into the GCH from the DTD or DCA entrance and walk out the front door at which point you can turn around and take a picture.


----------



## GrrArrgh

We were asked if we had a reservation when we walked up with our bags, but didn't have to produce proof on the spot. And thank goodness, because between pushing a stroller while also pulling a suitcase, I might have broken down in tears if asked to do one more thing.


----------



## ParkHopper1

GrrArrgh said:


> Only if you're driving up to the gate, though, I think. Even if you're staying there, you need to be able to get in before you get your key.



Negative...as mentioned you also need a room key or need on the reservation guest or dining list to at that point enter on foot as well as driving in.


----------



## Niltiac

You could ask the CM at the checkpoint if you can walk up and take the photo, then turn around and leave.  Their goal is not to keep people away from the door, it's to keep people from walking through the hotel and clogging up the security checkpoints, so if you ask nicely and promise to not actually walk through the hotel, they might be ok with it.  But as a previous poster said, you also have the option to enter from a different entrance and exit through the front door, stopping for the photo at that point.


----------



## EGHopeful

I'm confused, why have a security check point at the front door if you can still get in through the side door with no security?  Or did I miss something?  I've tried to read everything but I could have missed something.  I'll be arriving at GCH on the 22nd.  Can't wait.  4th time at the Grand but first time during the holidays.


----------



## Nonsuch

EGHopeful said:


> I'm confused, why have a security check point at the front door if you can still get in through the side door with no security?


There is no security checkpoint at the front door.  Access to GCH from the street is restricted to hotel guests and guests with dining reservations (Storytellers or Napa Rose), this is verified by CMs near Disneyland Drive (there is no actually screening).


----------



## ParkHopper1

EGHopeful said:


> I'm confused, why have a security check point at the front door if you can still get in through the side door with no security?



This is a new addition when they expanded the security bubble to include DTD. GCH guests now need to go through security entering DTD and to keep that two Mag checkpoint from getting backed up, they now limit other guests from the PPH and off site hotels from cutting through the Grand and backing up those checkpoints for GCH guests.

It is not about GCH security, but rather ensuring GCH guests have relatively decent park and DTD access since both the DCA and DTD security checkpoints are limited in their size and capacity.


----------



## mutley251

Can anybody advise which rooms are allocated as the premium Downtown Disney views?  In the past we have stayed in 4155, from memory I believed this was a premium DTD view.  We don’t mind a longer walk to the park and liked being in the main building.  I was going to request this area for a booking in January.  Is this area the best for DTD views and what is the highest level in this section of the hotel?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GrrArrgh

We were in (I think) 5145 and were right across from the ice cream store in Downtown Disney. We had a balcony and a great fireworks view as well. My guess is the rooms on the 6th floor are the same.


----------



## Nonsuch

mutley251 said:


> Can anybody advise which rooms are allocated as the premium Downtown Disney views?  In the past we have stayed in 4155, from memory I believed this was a premium DTD view.  We don’t mind a longer walk to the park and liked being in the main building.  I was going to request this area for a booking in January.  Is this area the best for DTD views and what is the highest level in this section of the hotel?


DTD view are shown in GREEN, rooms are on floors 3-5.  Premium DTD are likely on floor 5, perhaps also 4.
x4xx should have a better view of fireworks.


----------



## mutley251

Thank you, great replies.


----------



## cuteinnocent

How is entrance into DCA during EMH from the hotel? Long line still or do they let you inside the park before opening time like they do at the front?


----------



## Aladora

cuteinnocent said:


> How is entrance into DCA during EMH from the hotel? Long line still or do they let you inside the park before opening time like they do at the front?



We had no real issues using the DCA entrance in August. Very little wait to get through security although others have reported much longer lines than we experienced.


----------



## kylie71

The line to get through security on Thursday Nov 2 EMH, was wrapped around the courtyard. It moved steadily. This was to Disneyland. The one to DCA was about  half to White Water Snacks... it also moved quick.

--Lori


----------



## cuteinnocent

Do they start letting people in the gate before opening time through that entrance?


----------



## meggles

The lobby is looking more decorated every day!


----------



## Niltiac

cuteinnocent said:


> Do they start letting people in the gate before opening time through that entrance?


They did when I was there, but that was a year ago.


----------



## bethwc101

We just left there and I must say for $800 a night I was rather underwhelmed. The rooms seemed clean but just your average room. There's no free breakfast which you can get at a much cheaper hotel, and parking is expensive. Nice for a one time splurge, but definitely didn't see the value.


----------



## Grom

meggles said:


> The lobby is looking more decorated every day!



Is it really that dark inside?  I imagined GCH for the holidays would be more warm and cozy looking


----------



## Grom

bethwc101 said:


> We just left there and I must say for $800 a night I was rather underwhelmed. The rooms seemed clean but just your average room. There's no free breakfast which you can get at a much cheaper hotel, and parking is expensive. Nice for a one time splurge, but definitely didn't see the value.


I am tempted to book this location for convenience but am suspicious that I’d have the same reaction... may I ask how many nights you spent at GCH and also did you enjoy EMH each of those days?


----------



## bethwc101

Grom said:


> I am tempted to book this location for convenience but am suspicious that I’d have the same reaction... may I ask how many nights you spent at GCH and also did you enjoy EMH each of those days?


We were there 3 nights and enjoyed 4 EMH. That was the only big perk. But I think about staying at the Best Western Park Place Inn Plus. The distance to the park is about the same. Heading into the park at the wrong time from GCH the bag check line could be 10-15 min just like Harbor side. So is the EMH worth $600/night? I would definitely not do again, but was a great one time splurge. Especially where we are the type who only spends time in the hotel sleeping, not going to the Spa or swimming, I personally would save the money and buy an amazing souvenir.


----------



## EGHopeful

bethwc101 said:


> ... But I think about staying at the Best Western Park Place Inn Plus. The distance to the park is about the same. ....



Really?  The distance to the park is about the same?  Doesn't GCH have DIRECT access to CA park, and I'm talking about walking from both locations... not once you get there?  You are saying that is the same as the Best Western Inn.... wow!  OK


----------



## Nonsuch

bethwc101 said:


> We just left there and I must say for $800 a night I was rather underwhelmed. The rooms seemed clean but just your average room. There's no free breakfast which you can get at a much cheaper hotel, and parking is expensive. Nice for a one time splurge, but definitely didn't see the value.


While I'm a big fan of GCH, I must agree $800 is too much.  Premium view Club Level can be over $1200, which is crazy for a regular room.  I'm amused (not critical) that you used "value" in your post, since at WDW value = cheap.


Grom said:


> Is it really that dark inside?  I imagined GCH for the holidays would be more warm and cozy looking


GCH has always been generally dark, consistent with the Arts and Crafts style.  The renovation has certainly made guest rooms much brighter, both lighter colors and more lighting.  Lobby is also somewhat brighter with lighter colors (wood floors, carpet, furniture), but the wood walls (columns) remain dark.


EGHopeful said:


> Really?  The distance to the park is about the same?  Doesn't GCH have DIRECT access to CA park, and I'm talking about walking from both locations... not once you get there?  You are saying that is the same as the Best Western Inn.... wow!  OK


Guests staying in GCH rooms near the Napa Rose elevators can be inside DCA in less than 2 minutes, which is faster than any room across Harbor.  GCH is quite spread out and the walk from some rooms to DL can be longer than some rooms across Harbor.


----------



## meggles

More lobby updates from today—so beautiful!

Also, the little chairs and cartoons area for children is back!


----------



## meggles

Grom said:


> Is it really that dark inside?  I imagined GCH for the holidays would be more warm and cozy looking


 

These pictures were taken early in the morning or late at night. It doesn’t feel too dark in the lobby. With the tree and garlands up the lobby has a nice twinkly glow.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

meggles said:


> More lobby updates from today—so beautiful!
> 
> Also, the little chairs and cartoons area for children is back!



The tree is up?! That’s amazing. It hasn’t gone up this early in some of our past trips. I’m so excited!


----------



## EGHopeful

Yay!  Thanks so much for sharing the photos!!!  I can't wait.  We live in the No. California area and have been to WDW many times during the Holidays.  But strangely this will be our first time at Disneyland to see the Christmas decorations.  Went to the Halloween party last year by pure luck, didn't intend to as all the tickets were sold out.  GCH had some tickets I guess they hold back for guest, I thought that was awesome!!!  Talk about Pixey Dust for my DD BDay surprise. 

11 more days and we will be _"home"_ for Thanksgiving!


----------



## bethwc101

EGHopeful said:


> Really?  The distance to the park is about the same?  Doesn't GCH have DIRECT access to CA park, and I'm talking about walking from both locations... not once you get there?  You are saying that is the same as the Best Western Inn.... wow!  OK


Using the direct access to CA can be nice but from eaplanade to hote, I would say best western is closer


----------



## EGHopeful

bethwc101 said:


> Using the direct access to CA can be nice but from eaplanade to hote, I would say best western is closer


Wow that is every interesting.  Never would have thought.  I first stayed at GCH when my daughter was in a stroller for the 50th Golden celebration.  She's now 15.  Has been my home hotel ever since.  Too hard to change I guess.


----------



## meggles

DisneyJamieCA said:


> The tree is up?! That’s amazing. It hasn’t gone up this early in some of our past trips. I’m so excited!



I wasn’t expecting to see it so soon either! There was no hint of it when we went to bed Thursday night but it was completely set up by early Friday morning. Those GCH elves work fast!

I would’ve snuck a peek in the wee hours if I’d had any inkling they were setting it up that night.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

meggles said:


> I wasn’t expecting to see it so soon either! There was no hint of it when we went to bed Thursday night but it was completely set up by early Friday morning. Those GCH elves work fast!
> 
> I would’ve snuck a peek in the wee hours if I’d had any inkling they were setting it up that night.



That happened to us one Thanksgiving. Went to bed at midnight and no tree, but when we left for the parks at 6:30 the next morning, it was up. 

I’m so excited it’s up for our arrival in one week!


----------



## meggles

DisneyJamieCA said:


> That happened to us one Thanksgiving. Went to bed at midnight and no tree, but when we left for the parks at 6:30 the next morning, it was up.
> 
> I’m so excited it’s up for our arrival in one week!


 You’ll have so much fun! What a wonderful time to be in the parks. The weather was fantastic- warm enough to enjoy the pool and cool enough to tour the parks comfortably. It was our first holiday visit and I feel like we brought the spirit home with us- can’t wait for Thanksgiving and Christmas now!

Enjoy that gorgeous, gingerbread scented lobby!


----------



## ERQTraveler

New to the forum and need the input from the experts!

I'm a SoCal native, and I've always wanted to stay at one of the Disneyland Resort hotels.  I recently purchased an annual pass, and now I'm looking to stay at Grand Californian for my birthday in May 2018.  Specifically I want to stay in a club level room.  Right now the rates are $938 Sun-Thurs and $1174 Fri-Sat for the week that I plan to visit.  Is that the usual rate for that time of year?  Should I book now and ask for a rate adjustment if the rate (magically) is less in the future?

Also, it's extremely disappointing that even with paying such a high rate, I cannot guarantee a king room.  It'll only be me and my significant other.  I don't have a need for multiple beds.  Are there any tips for securing a king bed room?

Thank you!

ERQ


----------



## Nonsuch

ERQTraveler said:


> ...Specifically I want to stay in a club level room.  Right now the rates are $938 Sun-Thurs and $1174 Fri-Sat for the week that I plan to visit.  Is that the usual rate for that time of year?  Should I book now and ask for a rate adjustment if the rate (magically) is less in the future?


Those seem to be the default rates year round.
You could book now to guarantee your dates.  There will likely be some discounts (AP or general seasonal).


ERQTraveler said:


> ...Also, it's extremely disappointing that even with paying such a high rate, I cannot guarantee a king room.  It'll only be me and my significant other.  I don't have a need for multiple beds.  Are there any tips for securing a king bed room?


This is an issue with all DLR hotels, very irritating.
Early check-in will increase your chances of getting a King Bed, arrive at 6AM and take advantage of EMH.
The renovated King rooms are very nice


----------



## ERQTraveler

Nonsuch said:


> Those seem to be the default rates year round.
> You could book now to guarantee your dates.  There will likely be some discounts (AP or general seasonal).
> 
> This is an issue with all DLR hotels, very irritating.
> Early check-in will increase your chances of getting a King Bed, arrive at 6AM and take advantage of EMH.
> The renovated King rooms are very nice



6AM?!?  Wow!  I don't know that I'll be able to get there that early but will do my very best to arrive at the hotel as soon as possible.  I will book now to guarantee my dates.

I'm not familiar with the abbreviations - what is EMH?


----------



## ParkHopper1

ERQTraveler said:


> I'm not familiar with the abbreviations - what is EMH?



Extra Magic Hour...a perk for Resort Guests that gives you park access one hour prior to general public.

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/extra-magic-hour-early-admission/

If you are staying on site and so desire you can park, check in, and store your bags as early as 6am and get your room keys on arrival day. You are then eligible to access EMH on check in day even though you will not get access your room till later in the afternoon at "check" in time. For an 8am park opening, EMH would begin at 7am for resort guests.


----------



## ERQTraveler

ParkHopper1 said:


> Extra Magic Hour...a perk for Resort Guests that gives you park access one hour prior to general public.
> 
> If you are staying on site and so desire you can park, check in, and store your bags as early as 6am and get your room keys on arrival day. You are then eligible to access EMH on check in day even though you will not get access your room till later in the afternoon at "check" in time. For an 8am park opening, EMH would begin at 7am for resort guests.



Thank you for the clarification and tip!

Are club level rooms near the club?  Or is it that I get "access" to the club?

GCH looks like a very big property, and I was hoping to be near the club so that I can get easily access it.  Is that what others would recommend?


----------



## Nonsuch

ERQTraveler said:


> Are club level rooms near the club?  Or is it that I get "access" to the club?
> 
> GCH looks like a very big property, and I was hoping to be near the club so that I can get easily access it.  Is that what others would recommend?


The Craftsman's Lounge (club level lounge) is on the 6th floor near the elevators off the main lobby.  Club Level rooms will generally be nearby, on the 6th or 5th floor (there is no dedicated floor).  I usually request a room near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose, good access to the DCA entrance and not too far from the lounge.

Club Level has dedicated registration/guest-services located outside the lounge.
If you plan on arriving early, the lounge opens at 6:30AM


----------



## squeezle

Nonsuch said:


> Club Level has dedicated registration/guest-services located outside the lounge.
> If you plan on arriving early, the lounge opens at 6:30AM



Do you have any idea where the dedicated registration/guest-services is located while the lounge is under construction?


----------



## Nonsuch

squeezle said:


> Do you have any idea where the dedicated registration/guest-services is located while the lounge is under construction?


I did not use the dedicated registration on my recent visit, but am fairly certain club level registration is at the far end of the regular registration counter.

Marked up a photo (not mine, found on this board):


----------



## squeezle

Nonsuch said:


> I did not use the dedicated registration on my recent visit, but am fairly certain club level registration is at the far end of the regular registration counter.
> 
> Marked up a photo (not mine, found on this board):
> View attachment 283260



This helps give me an idea. As always, you are an incredible source of information. Thank you!!!


----------



## ERQTraveler

I booked a premium view club level room. I want to request 6th floor king room with a theme park view. How do I make these requests? Call? Chat? 

Also are all theme park views the same? Is it possible to get a view of Mickey’s Fun Wheel?

ERQ


----------



## DizMe

ERQTraveler said:


> I booked a premium view club level room. I want to request 6th floor king room with a theme park view. How do I make these requests? Call? Chat?
> 
> Also are all theme park views the same? Is it possible to get a view of Mickey’s Fun Wheel?
> 
> ERQ


My experience with Theme Park view at GCH has been that it's pretty unremarkable due to the trees.  When I stay concierge, I much prefer proximity to the lounge!  I do very much like the area over Napa Rose or just to the left of that wing.  There is a nice elevator bank right there.  There are premium rooms there also, but don't expect a fabulous view of DCA.  You may see Grizzly Peak but not too much else besides trees.  You used to be able to hear the band that played near GRR, but I heard they were let go and I don't know if they've been replaced.


----------



## DizMe

Also, I once stayed in a room in the DVC wing (but it wasn't a DVC room) that overlooked Goofy's Sky School.  It was a miserable location IMO, and the flashing light from the ride was extraordinarily annoying.  The ride wasn't even running but the light was!  It's sooooo far away from everything in the hotel and I found it dingy and uninviting in that area.


----------



## Nonsuch

ERQTraveler said:


> I booked a premium view club level room. I want to request 6th floor king room with a theme park view. How do I make these requests? Call? Chat?...


You went "All In" 
Try calling GCH directly.  (I'm not sure the best number)

Along with not being able to book bed types, it's irritating that Premium View combines both Pool and Park views.


ERQTraveler said:


> ...Also are all theme park views the same? Is it possible to get a view of Mickey’s Fun Wheel?


I created a map to guide your requests:

RED:  6th floor lounge
GREEN:  Park View (top floor 6)
YELLOW:  Park View (top floor 5)
BLUE:  Park View (top floor 5) -- long walk to lounge
ORANGE:  Park View (top floor 5) -- long walk to lounge
PURPLE:  Pool View (top floor 6)
  (other pool view rooms are not marked)

A request to be "near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose" will be a room in:  Green, Yellow, Purple.


Picture from the PURPLE area, taken in 2005, prior to the VGC expansion:


----------



## ERQTraveler

DizMe said:


> My experience with Theme Park view at GCH has been that it's pretty unremarkable due to the trees.  When I stay concierge, I much prefer proximity to the lounge!  I do very much like the area over Napa Rose or just to the left of that wing.  There is a nice elevator bank right there.  There are premium rooms there also, but don't expect a fabulous view of DCA.  You may see Grizzly Peak but not too much else besides trees.  You used to be able to hear the band that played near GRR, but I heard they were let go and I don't know if they've been replaced.



Thank you so much for your valuable input! 



DizMe said:


> Also, I once stayed in a room in the DVC wing (but it wasn't a DVC room) that overlooked Goofy's Sky School.  It was a miserable location IMO, and the flashing light from the ride was extraordinarily annoying.  The ride wasn't even running but the light was!  It's sooooo far away from everything in the hotel and I found it dingy and uninviting in that area.



What’s DVC? I think I’ll stay away from this wing. 



Nonsuch said:


> You went "All In"
> Try calling GCH directly.  (I'm not sure the best number)
> 
> Along with not being able to book bed types, it's irritating that Premium View combines both Pool and Park views.
> 
> I created a map to guide your requests:
> 
> RED:  6th floor lounge
> GREEN:  Park View (top floor 6)
> YELLOW:  Park View (top floor 5)
> BLUE:  Park View (top floor 5) -- long walk to lounge
> ORANGE:  Park View (top floor 5) -- long walk to lounge
> PURPLE:  Pool View (top floor 6)
> (other pool view rooms are not marked)
> 
> A request to be "near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose" will be a room in:  Green, Yellow, Purple.
> View attachment 283332
> 
> Picture from the PURPLE area, taken in 2005, prior to the VGC expansion:
> View attachment 283335



Wow!!! Thank you so much! I think I’ll go with your suggestion - near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose. I’ve read through more pages of this thread and your clever recommendation is always a win! One poster had a picture of the pool view and it didn’t look too bad. I guess I’ll place preference on 6th floor and near Napa Rose elevator. 

I bought an annual pass this year and wanted to make the most of it. One goal for the year was to stay at a Disneyland Resort hotel. Looking at the rates, I figured I may as well go all out! Even with the high rate, it’ll still be cheaper than my usual week long birthday vacation in Maui! So I tell myself that I’m actually saving money! Ha! 

I’m so glad I found this board! Full of wonderful helpful information!

THANK YOU!!!

ERQ


----------



## Nonsuch

ERQTraveler said:


> ...What’s DVC? I think I’ll stay away from this wing.


DVC = Disney Vacation Club (timeshare)
VGC = Villas Grand Californian (the DVC villas at GCH)
("villas" is what DVC calls rooms)

200 GCH hotel rooms were added along with the VGC in 2009.
The Park View rooms that are part of the expansion are Orange in my prior map.


----------



## limace

Just booked our first trip to the Grand! Closed on a resale DVC contract and booked four days (waitlisted for a fifth) in a two bedroom for June. So excited!


----------



## dcfromva

meggles said:


> More lobby updates from today—so beautiful!
> 
> Also, the little chairs and cartoons area for children is back!


Thanks for posting the pictures!   This year we were surprised to see they started work on the gingerbread house before we left (on 5 Nov).  They were selling gingerbread and chocolates, etc next to the gingerbread house, and we were able to buy some delicious treats before we left.


----------



## meggles

Here are some views from last week when we had a standard room facing the front parking area. These were taken from our balcony. It was quiet, woodsy, and lovely. The view of the parking lot turned out to be quite the respite! Now the standard room view doesn’t worry me at all. 

Our room also still had a bathtub! Nice for those traveling with little ones.


----------



## Grom

dcfromva said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures!   This year we were surprised to see they started work on the gingerbread house before we left (on 5 Nov).  They were selling gingerbread and chocolates, etc next to the gingerbread house, and we were able to buy some delicious treats before we left.


Is that gingerbread the same throughout the resort?


----------



## millie0312

Grom said:


> Is that gingerbread the same throughout the resort? Or do they differ at various locations?  I couldn’t find a thread on gingerbread.


There is different gingerbread depending on location. Although you can find the same gingerbread men in other places in the park as well. I’ve found the gingerbread men at GCH (and the locations that have this same one) to be better then the rest IMHO.


----------



## dcfromva

Grom said:


> Is that gingerbread the same throughout the resort? Or do they differ at various locations?  I couldn’t find a thread on gingerbread.


   I think we were lucky to get in on the gingerbread at the Grand Cal. since we left on the 5th.  We didn't get a chance to sample gingerbread anywhere else.        They also had some very elaborately decorated jumbo sugar cookies.


----------



## millie0312

dcfromva said:


> I think we were lucky to get in on the gingerbread at the Grand Cal. since we left on the 5th.  We didn't get a chance to sample gingerbread anywhere else.        They also had some very elaborately decorated jumbo sugar cookies.


They always run out of both gingerbread and hot chocolate so go early and be lucky for sure! Sooooo good!!


----------



## disland7

How should I fill out my shipping address from Amazon to ship to the hotel? 
MY NAME
1600 S Disneyland Dr
Anaheim, CA 92802
Is that all I need to do?


----------



## ParkHopper1

disland7 said:


> How should I fill out my shipping address from Amazon to ship to the hotel?
> MY NAME
> 1600 S Disneyland Dr
> Anaheim, CA 92802
> Is that all I need to do?



I ship to hotels all the time. This is the format I recommend:

Grand Californian
Attn: Guest John Doe - 11/22 (arrival Date)
1600 S Disneyland Dr
Anaheim, CA 92802
Is that all I need to do?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Nonsuch said:


> We just returned from GCH and want to share some information Club Level:
> 
> Craftsman Club Lounge is still under renovation and expected to be completed on December 8.
> (slipped from original target date of November 18)


Heard anything else on the opening date for Craftsman Club? We booked week before Christmas thinking another week of buffer time but now I'm getting cold feet! Called the hotel and the phone CM said his supervisor said there is no projected date by the construction team but they hope to have it open by Christmas.


----------



## franandaj

gottalovepluto said:


> Heard anything else on the opening date for Craftsman Club? We booked week before Christmas thinking another week of buffer time but now I'm getting cold feet! Called the hotel and the phone CM said his supervisor said there is no projected date by the construction team but they hope to have it open by Christmas.



I check in on Dec 15 and can update then.


----------



## gottalovepluto

franandaj said:


> I check in on Dec 15 and can update then.


THANK YOU!! Fingers crossed it's open for you!


----------



## ParkHopper1

Just arrived...lounge still closed as of 11/26


----------



## gottalovepluto

ParkHopper1 said:


> Just arrived...lounge still closed as of 11/26


 Love your pilot Mickey!!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Guys, I might have made a mistake booking CL GCH for pre-xmas... I had a dream not only was CL lounge closed but the turnstiles at the parks all went down and only people already inside could do the parks. The rest of us couldn't even get a refund due to a term and condition on the ticket that said technical difficulties weren't Disney's responsibility  I think I need a vacation!


----------



## cruisehopeful

gottalovepluto said:


> Guys, I might have made a mistake booking CL GCH for pre-xmas... I had a dream not only was CL lounge closed but the turnstiles at the parks all went down and only people already inside could do the parks. The rest of us couldn't even get a refund due to a term and condition on the ticket that said technical difficulties weren't Disney's responsibility  I think I need a vacation!


LOL, well at least you know that no matter what happens when you are there, it will be better than your dream.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cruisehopeful said:


> LOL, well at least you know that no matter what happens when you are there, it will be better than your dream.


Right?!


----------



## MacMama0930

gottalovepluto said:


> Guys, I might have made a mistake booking CL GCH for pre-xmas... I had a dream not only was CL lounge closed but the turnstiles at the parks all went down and only people already inside could do the parks. The rest of us couldn't even get a refund due to a term and condition on the ticket that said technical difficulties weren't Disney's responsibility  I think I need a vacation!



I'm feeling worried about the CL during our trip. I wanted the lounge - not the current situation  I called a couple of weeks ago and was told it should be completed by 12/8, but I'll be so disappointed if it's not done by 12/15. It was rather pricey to add it and I'm kind of regretting it. Here's hoping it's the CL lounge is complete!!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

MacMama0930 said:


> I'm feeling worried about the CL during our trip. I wanted the lounge - not the current situation  I called a couple of weeks ago and was told it should be completed by 12/8, but I'll be so disappointed if it's not done by 12/15. It was rather pricey to add it and I'm kind of regretting it. Here's hoping it's the CL lounge is complete!!!


Here here! Well, your date jives with nonsuch's so hopefully they'll hit it! Maybe you'll be able to find out before your trip by calling around 12/8-9 to inquire again. Hopefully you'll have enough time to make alternate arrangements if you'd rather downgrade your room or switch hotels- but here's hoping non of us end up doing that!


----------



## Nonsuch

gottalovepluto said:


> ...your date jives with nonsuch's so hopefully they'll hit it!...


Several CMs gave me the same Dec 8 completion date (in early Nov), so all the CMs read the same memo from management 
I'll visit this weekend for Candlelight, and will try to get an update.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Nonsuch said:


> Several CMs gave me the same Dec 8 completion date (in early Nov), so all the CMs read the same memo from management
> I'll visit this weekend for Candlelight, and will try to get an update.


Thanks! Hope you have a great time at Candlelight, what a beautiful time to be at the parks!


----------



## MacMama0930

gottalovepluto said:


> Here here! Well, your date jives with nonsuch's so hopefully they'll hit it! Maybe you'll be able to find out before your trip by calling around 12/8-9 to inquire again. Hopefully you'll have enough time to make alternate arrangements if you'd rather downgrade your room or switch hotels- but here's hoping non of us end up doing that!



I just spoke to a really nice gentleman at the GCH and he said the CMs are doing an Open House of the new Lounge tomorrow so he highly suspected it would be open by 12/8. He was shockingly very informative! He said they changed everything and he was really excited to see all the changes they made.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Any updates on the Lounge? Also, how's the hotel looking for Christmas? Is it just as beautiful as pre-refurbishment I hope?!


----------



## franandaj

I was at the Grand last Friday and they told me the lounge would be opening "next week".  They assured me it would be open when I check in on 12/15.


----------



## MacMama0930

franandaj said:


> I was at the Grand last Friday and they told me the lounge would be opening "next week".  They assured me it would be open when I check in on 12/15.


Me too! Maybe I'll see ya at the lounge!! So excited!


----------



## gottalovepluto

franandaj said:


> I was at the Grand last Friday and they told me the lounge would be opening "next week".  They assured me it would be open when I check in on 12/15.





MacMama0930 said:


> Me too! Maybe I'll see ya at the lounge!! So excited!


Donut Bar. Donut. Freaking. Bar. I am completely flipping out!!! "A doughnut bar with all the fixings, along with fruit, smoothies, gourmet yogurt and more are available at the GCH's Conceirge Lounge." Quote from the pic (just flip through the pics in the article, I can't figure out how to link it). Smoothies and "gourmet yogurt" -whatever that is?- were definitely not a part of their previous offerings.

@Nonsuch as always spot on, talk about food upgrades!

A couple CL pics in the article posted here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/sneak-peek-of-inside-the-remodeled-gch.3651901/#post-58546554


----------



## Nonsuch

gottalovepluto said:


> Donut Bar. Donut. Freaking. Bar. I am completely flipping out!!! "A doughnut bar with all the fixings, along with fruit, smoothies, gourmet yogurt and more are available at the GCH's Conceirge Lounge." Quote from the pic (just flip through the pics in the article, I can't figure out how to link it). Smoothies and "gourmet yogurt" -whatever that is?- were definitely not a part of their previous offerings.
> 
> @Nonsuch as always spot on, talk about food upgrades!
> 
> A couple CL pics in the article posted here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/sneak-peek-of-inside-the-remodeled-gch.3651901/#post-58546554


I just missed the GRAND opening of the new lounge, checked out today 
The lounge CMs seemed confident the lounge will open "on time" this Friday, I'll just need to plan another visit


----------



## franandaj

gottalovepluto said:


> just flip through the pics in the article, I can't figure out how to link it



Here, I did it for you.

OC Register Article on GCH remodel


----------



## gottalovepluto

franandaj said:


> Here, I did it for you.
> 
> OC Register Article on GCH remodel


Hahaha! Thanks! Was on mobile and I can just never make those darn links link right on the mobile site. #TechDinosaur


----------



## mmmears

The new lounge looks so different from the old one.  Wow.  I think it looks nice, but I wonder how much louder it will be in there now that there isn't carpet on the floor.  We've found it quite loud in the past, when it was very crowded.  Hope I get to check it out in person some day! :


----------



## BayouQueen

mmmears said:


> The new lounge looks so different from the old one.  Wow.  I think it looks nice, but I wonder how much louder it will be in there now that there isn't carpet on the floor.  We've found it quite loud in the past, when it was very crowded.  Hope I get to check it out in person some day! :



Noise really could be an issue.  We stayed in one of the new rooms, and while I really do like the look of them a lot and like the "lighter" atmosphere, and would still stay at GCH over anywhere else at DLR, I cannot deny that they are much noisier because of the lack of carpet AND the bigger TVs.  Not quite the calm oasis as it used to be.  I'd guess the same will be true of the lounge.


----------



## gottalovepluto

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lifornian-hotel-spa-at-the-disneyland-resort/

A closer look at The Veranda (formerly known as The Craftsman's Club) and explanation of the origin of the design inspiration. (Side note: c'mon Disney, "The Veranda"?!)


----------



## Nonsuch

Another Disney Blog post:
*New Hotel-Wide Magic Unveiled at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa at the Disneyland Resort
*





The end of the video shows the long counter seating on the balcony of the Veranda.
"Balcony of the Veranda" 

The Grand Californian Booking page have been updated with renovated room photos.


----------



## mmmears

It's been a couple of years since I've been to DL  but it looks like there is more seating in there now.  Or has it just been too long for me to remember?


----------



## gottalovepluto

mmmears said:


> It's been a couple of years since I've been to DL  but it looks like there is more seating in there now.  Or has it just been too long for me to remember?


In the club? Certainly looks like it to me.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Nonsuch said:


> ..."Balcony of the Veranda" ...


ROFL! Someday Disney lore will tell the tale of how the name was a joke among the Imagineers who couldn't find something they actually liked until a big wig took it seriously & then they were stuck


----------



## bcwife76

We just booked GCH for Christmas (switched from Grand Legacy), our first time staying onsite at DLR. I will try and read the first few pages of this thread to get the idea of it all lol Can I ask a question about the Early Morning tickets entry? I heard that it switched between parks depending on the day but when I looked at the Christmas week schedule EMM was listed every morning for DCA. Is that correct?


----------



## Niltiac

bcwife76 said:


> Can I ask a question about the Early Morning tickets entry? I heard that it switched between parks depending on the day but when I looked at the Christmas week schedule EMM was listed every morning for DCA. Is that correct?


It usually switches between the parks, but during very busy times such as Christmas they sometimes have EMH at both parks every day instead of alternating.


----------



## guynhawaii

Aloha,
Long time DLH regular, first time GCH visitor.  Party of four...me, wife and a pair of high school teenagers.  Would greatly appreciate advice on requested room location for a premium view room at GCH.  Which is better, the DTD view or the TP (DCA) view?  Which rooms should I request for easy access to either DTD or DCA?  Want to avoid any marathon walks within GCH or to/ from DL and DCA.  Which rooms to best avoid any construction noise from the new hotel? Thank-you in advance for your wisdom and experience.  Mahalo.


----------



## bandaidqueen

kylie71 said:


> I just returned Sat night the 4th of Nov, after a three night stay. It was my first time staying at the GC. We were celebrating big Birthday's. My brother turning 60, and my sister was also having a BIrthday.
> 
> We checked in at 9am, waited in a long line, probably 10 ahead of us on a Weds morning.   We got a CM named Iris, to help us.
> This was not a Magical experience. We booked a Dapper rate, we were not eligible for any upgrades.  I Had however made some simple requests. The CM on the phone for Group rates asked if I had any requests after all......... and yes I understood they were just requests.
> 
> My number one request was for adjoining rooms was granted,my second request for a balcony however was not. Iris - the CM told us that all rooms had balcony's.....   wrong, I knew this was mis-information when she said it.  Well,my brother had a balcony, and I did not. We were in a standard view room directly over the monorail, facing the parking lot/front of the hotel, on the 6th floor.   I also had told the CM on the phone about the Birthdays, I was asked if we were "Celebrating" and we were...  Iris however never mentioned the Birthdays... I had to as we were walking away. She then produced two Birthday pins....
> 
> She had mentioned that she just wanted to "keep the line moving"... very Un-Magical!
> 
> We also had a old bathroom, with a tub...   this room may have been "refreshed"but not fully updated.
> Since this was supposed to be a Magical stay for my sister and myself... I trotted right back to the line in the lobby.  ( I should say the room was ready by 1pm) They sent us a text when it was ready.
> 
> The second CM we were given was very nice. She pulled up balcony rooms, we used the Napa Rose elevators. We had a nice view facing the pool and a sliver of California Adventure. I will post a pic.
> The room number was 5304, the rooms are lovely, and the new showers are Amazing!!  We really enjoyed our stay, even if it did start a little rocky!
> 
> Please do not be afraid to speak up, if you are unhappy. Yes we did have a discounted rate, but it's still a substantial amount to stay at this property.
> 
> I hope my review helps other's. If you have any questions please ask. I would love to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from 5304 balcony room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved the way they incorporated  orange County into the rooms, with pictures of citrus, and of course the Orange tree's with Chip and Dale...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were working on the Gingerbread House while were were there, it smelled Heavenly! Such talent!!





kylie71 said:


> I just returned Sat night the 4th of Nov, after a three night stay. It was my first time staying at the GC. We were celebrating big Birthday's. My brother turning 60, and my sister was also having a BIrthday.
> 
> We checked in at 9am, waited in a long line, probably 10 ahead of us on a Weds morning.   We got a CM named Iris, to help us.
> This was not a Magical experience. We booked a Dapper rate, we were not eligible for any upgrades.  I Had however made some simple requests. The CM on the phone for Group rates asked if I had any requests after all......... and yes I understood they were just requests.
> 
> My number one request was for adjoining rooms was granted,my second request for a balcony however was not. Iris - the CM told us that all rooms had balcony's.....   wrong, I knew this was mis-information when she said it.  Well,my brother had a balcony, and I did not. We were in a standard view room directly over the monorail, facing the parking lot/front of the hotel, on the 6th floor.   I also had told the CM on the phone about the Birthdays, I was asked if we were "Celebrating" and we were...  Iris however never mentioned the Birthdays... I had to as we were walking away. She then produced two Birthday pins....
> 
> She had mentioned that she just wanted to "keep the line moving"... very Un-Magical!
> 
> We also had a old bathroom, with a tub...   this room may have been "refreshed"but not fully updated.
> Since this was supposed to be a Magical stay for my sister and myself... I trotted right back to the line in the lobby.  ( I should say the room was ready by 1pm) They sent us a text when it was ready.
> 
> The second CM we were given was very nice. She pulled up balcony rooms, we used the Napa Rose elevators. We had a nice view facing the pool and a sliver of California Adventure. I will post a pic.
> The room number was 5304, the rooms are lovely, and the new showers are Amazing!!  We really enjoyed our stay, even if it did start a little rocky!
> 
> Please do not be afraid to speak up, if you are unhappy. Yes we did have a discounted rate, but it's still a substantial amount to stay at this property.
> 
> I hope my review helps other's. If you have any questions please ask. I would love to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from 5304 balcony room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved the way they incorporated  orange County into the rooms, with pictures of citrus, and of course the Orange tree's with Chip and Dale...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were working on the Gingerbread House while were were there, it smelled Heavenly! Such talent!!


----------



## bandaidqueen

Do the new rooms still have DVD players?


----------



## Nonsuch

bandaidqueen said:


> Do the new rooms still have DVD players?


There are no DVD players.


----------



## Spintopbeach

Has anyone been to new club lounge yet?


----------



## Carathryn

Spintopbeach said:


> Has anyone been to new club lounge yet?


We checked in on 12/17 and are checking out today. We have spent a lot of time in the lounge. It is beautiful, the food service seems better than when we were here two years ago, and cast members have been wonderful. There has been plenty of seating options. Santa and Pluto visited the lounge on Sunday night. Previously I did not think club level was worth the extra money but this stay has changed my mind.


----------



## azdisneylover

Carathryn said:


> We checked in on 12/17 and are checking out today. We have spent a lot of time in the lounge. It is beautiful, the food service seems better than when we were here two years ago, and cast members have been wonderful. There has been plenty of seating options. Santa and Pluto visited the lounge on Sunday night. Previously I did not think club level was worth the extra money but this stay has changed my mind.



I hope you will post pictures and tell us what changed your mind about club level.


----------



## PoohsFan1

We check in tomorrow and I cannot wait to see the new room in person .  We are in a Woods View and I am really hoping to have the courtyard where we can watch the monorail go by, I did put a request in, but of course a request is just a request.  I am also very excited to see GCH dressed up for the holidays .


----------



## Nonsuch

PoohsFan1 said:


> ...We are in a Woods View and I am really hoping to have the courtyard where we can watch the monorail go by, I did put a request in, but of course a request is just a request...


You have a very good chance of having a view of the monorail 
The majority of the Woods/Courtyard category look into the courtyard and have a view of the monorail.


----------



## azdisneylover

Any updated pictures of the Concierge lounge? A list of foods they put out and times?


----------



## gottalovepluto

azdisneylover said:


> Any updated pictures of the Concierge lounge? A list of foods they put out and times?


I have pics and will upload in a day or two. There are no food lists, items now change at all meal times. I remember they open 6:30am breakfast until 10:30am, appetizers start at 4:30(?)  now so that was nice. Lounge closes at 10pm. We left right before Xmas crowds started and I overheard the staff tell another party they would be opening at 6am for 7am early entry. About darn time!!! Hope they keep that up for 7am EMH days. It really was a wonderful experience. Lounge stays open between food service breaks and all beverages, including alcohol, are served during all hours the lounge is open.

I'll do a more through review from my trip in the next day or two


----------



## SeiterClan

Nonsuch said:


> You have a very good chance of having a view of the monorail
> The majority of the Woods/Courtyard category look into the courtyard and have a view of the monorail.


@Nonsuch I'm not on here often but wondering if any of the Grand's rooms have bunk beds anymore? OR What would be the most spacious option ie. what specific rooms to request for two connecting rooms for a family of 8--2 adults & 6 kids(ages 4-16)? Also they would need to be standard rooms...should we do two queens plus daybed or are bunk bed rooms still an option? Any advice would be appreciated as we have never stayed here before! TIA


----------



## goooof1

Not @Nonsuch.....but, no more bunk beds.  There are pics floating around somewhere of king room with convertable sofa + chair bed.


----------



## ParkHopper1

SeiterClan said:


> @Nonsuch I'm not on here often but wondering if any of the Grand's rooms have bunk beds anymore? OR What would be the most spacious option ie. what specific rooms to request for two connecting rooms for a family of 8--2 adults & 6 kids(ages 4-16)? Also they would need to be standard rooms...should we do two queens plus daybed or are bunk bed rooms still an option? Any advice would be appreciated as we have never stayed here before! TIA



Yup, no more bunk beds anymore post remodel. Personally I would do to connecting queen rooms with day beds of you can. That would be 4 queen and two twin size beds total


----------



## azdisneylover

gottalovepluto said:


> I have pics and will upload in a day or two. There are no food lists, items now change at all meal times. I remember they open 6:30am breakfast until 10:30am, appetizers start at 4:30(?)  now so that was nice. Lounge closes at 10pm. We left right before Xmas crowds started and I overheard the staff tell another party they would be opening at 6am for 7am early entry. About darn time!!! Hope they keep that up for 7am EMH days. It really was a wonderful experience. Lounge stays open between food service breaks and all beverages, including alcohol, are served during all hours the lounge is open.
> 
> I'll do a more through review from my trip in the next day or two



Woohoo! I sure hope they keep the 6am time too.


----------



## cattywampus

I have some pics of remodeled king room with daybed (daybed shown as couch and made up by housekeeping (we requested duvet and pillows). Photos do not do justice to the room, which was very nice. 

There was a chair that folded out to a small twin.


----------



## cattywampus

More photos (again the room didn't photograph as nice as it truly is).

Disappointed they went to all showers as a soak is welcome after a long day. There are a outlets everywhere (both standard and usb) and the refrigerators are now beverage cooler style and work very well (the old ones were generally awful).


----------



## Nonsuch

cattywampus said:


> Disappointed they went to all showers as a soak is welcome after a long day.


Some rooms have a tub, but it's unknown how many.


cattywampus said:


> ...the refrigerators are now beverage cooler style and work very well (the old ones were generally awful).


That appears to be a better refrigerator that other remodeled rooms, and other rooms do not have a sink.
 

This is the refrigerator in my room in November and seems to be the "standard" configuration:
 

I was told in the "Art of the Craft" tour, that 3 model rooms were built -- essentially: Good, Better, Best.
Speculation on my part:  you might have been in a model of the Best configuration.

If you have them, please share photos of the closet and sink areas.
What was your room number?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Pics of The Veranda! Review to follow! I got pics on arrival day at breakfast and the following day at breakfast I took pics of what changed. I then got too lost in the mimosa bar- uh, I mean magic of Disneyland- to remember to take pics of the other food offerings. The Disney Parks Blog video shows the layout very accurately here are my pics (which I failed to get pics of the food signs apparently- sorry guys!).

Beverages first!

 
This is out all day. OJ & Cranberry juice available for mimosas/hibiscus (apparently that's what cranberry + sparkling wine is called, I didn't know!), or have your bubbly plain! It's not Moët level here so keep those expectations appropriate, or even Mumm to be honest (I'm a CA girl in case you can't tell!), but I found it nice.

 
The new espresso machine is SWEET!!! Totally awesome. 500% improvement here people!
Water is filtered in this thingy (that's a technical term in case anyone is wondering) and piped in so staff doesn't have to refill it.
Juice, milk & fruit bar


----------



## gottalovepluto

Continuing! So, my photos were giving me an error on the DIS they were too big so i downloaded an app to my iPhone to shrink them. I'll hook everything up to a computer if I have to, let me know if there are issues.

Breakfast Day 1
 
Croissants were crispy outside, soft inside! Fruit was decent considering the time of year they're dealing with.

Salmon was good every morning except for one when it was fishy, but the next batch they brought out was fine. This day had a hard boiled egg filled with an avocado crema.


Small bagels & cream cheese on left. Bagels weren't dried out so that was nice. Milk for cereal is served in those mini jars, cute but that meant kids were constantly reaching for them which was really awkward when I set my plate down to try to get some silverware in the drawer under all this!


Offerings changed a bit each day, rotated through 2 or 3 different main choices. Salmon was always there. 2nd day we got the donut bar & smoothies...
Those were cheese biscuits on the left. So cute when a boy enthusiastically asked his dad "Are they like Red Lobster?!" Dad "Uh, well not quite but you can try one anyway!" I did not try one. I did go for the donut bar! Yeah- bad donuts. Thought maybe they were just over cooked but they were out another morning and tasted just as bad. Skip.
 Better view of donut bar.


Yogurt parfait can be seen in front of meat plate and a berry smoothie next to it. Smoothie is overly generous though, by the time it's served it's really just mushed fruit and yogurt. I didn't try the berry one, I did try the strawberry & banana one the next day and it has the distinct pleasure of being the most disgusting smoothie I've had in my entire life. I've never felt as sorry for someone as I did that morning when I heard a mother tell her kid he had to drink his whole smoothie. Poor thing! Maybe it was made with Greek yogurt? Idk but I hate Greek yogurt so that might explain that. Nice idea, just impractical here.
 
Donut attempt. Awkward. You don't want to smear the sauce with the spoon but dumping it in the corner to smear across the donut later seemed weird so I went for a drizzle. FYI if you're a morning ditz like me that is carmel, NOT maple! Love the idea despite the awkwardness the set up requires but no matter the topping when the donut doesn't taste great it isn't going to work.


New keys since I was here a couple years ago. Loved them!

This concludes my food photos. Hopefully others will get y'all pics of tea, appetizers & desserts!


----------



## gottalovepluto

The new club is a nice improvement! Lighter colors make the room feel bigger, there is a lot more seating. I liked the couches! It was too cold for me outside but the door to the patio was open and some people did opt to eat outside. They must have been Canadian. Staff opened the windows when it wasn't freezing. (80 degree winter they're having down there & we go over the 3 days there was a ridiculous cold spell!) There is now a 2nd exit next to the bathroom that leads out to some more seating in the hallway. Kinda like overflow indoor seating I think. We never saw it used, but the hotel wasn't at capacity.

Food offerings have definitely changed. I miss some old things, Chex mix & goldfish snacks in the afternoon (simple, easy to eat [and not fancy nuts] basically. Chips & guacamole are great- but not on the go!). I REALLY missed the old warm scones & chocolate covered strawberries each afternoon. They'd become staples of my afternoon routine- mainly the plain warm scone, I got pretty snobby about how unripe those strawberries were if I'm honest  Now tea time always has scones but they were very hard and filled with raspberry, raisins, or blueberry. None of which I liked, I really wish they had a plain option.

The first night they did a gingerbread demo during appetizers, kinda neat but awkward at the same time because the chef just came out and whipped up the mix and left, if you didn't talk to her (we did) you wouldn't understand what was going on. She even had recipes for it at the table- and the gingerbread she was sampling was AMAZING. Best thing I ate the whole trip!!! Wish they actually served it!

Themed appetizer nights. Asian night had spring rolls (ok), pork buns (not my thing, fam members said we're ok), pork shaomai (it said pork but I swear it tasted shrimp like). Mexican night was the best with the carnitas! Yummy! The other night was a potato bar but no baked potatos, just a toppings bar with tater tots and mashed potatoes. Mashed potatoes were ok with a demi-glaze. Each night they had individual servings of veggie sticks in hummus or ranch. I much preferred being able to pick what veggies I wanted in the old club instead of taking multiple servings and throwing away what I didn't eat (the veggies are still served platter style at tea time).

The only dessert I caught was the last 10 mins of one night and they were out of everything except gingerbread cookies (which tasted like fridge) after we took the last cake and apple cobbler(?) servings. Everything was single serve, think 2 bites worth of food (except for the cookies). The cake looked very good, but tasted like nothing honestly. The cobbler apples were too tart for my taste. They had a hot chocolate bar but I must have been allergic to something in the hot cocoa because my mouth was on fire after one sip. I went over and made myself some Nestle hot cocoa instead.

FYI the coffee, tea and hot chocolate mix are to the left when you enter. My mom was taking to some fellow who was complaining vehemently about there being no coffee while at the espresso machine. She opted not to tell him look 10 feet right, told me she didn't want to embarrass him.

To go cups are around as are plates, silverware, napkins and anything else you need to eat. Just start pulling out drawers like you're in a rental house and you'll find what you need. Drove me bonkers because I felt like a bad guest but without labels how else do you find out what's where?!

The food line is set up backwards. This became very awkward on potato night. Americans line up to the right, we're trained all our lives: right side. The food is set up to be plated from the left. Where's the last American buffet line you hit that started on the left? I know this is European influenced but come on. People having to reach backwards because the toppings came first in the line after the potatoes was weird.

I think I'm using weird a lot as a description, just remember they're still setting this up. Saw more brass watching than I ever have. How they haven't figured out the right vs left of the food order line thing boggles the mind.

Wine selection was incredibly underwhelming. It's never been great, but I've found it solid enough before. This time the only thing I liked was the sparkling wine. That Sterling Chardonnay is something I can pick up at Costco on sale for <$6/bottle, c'mon Disney! (Not that great wine can't come cheap, but this wasn't great cheap wine, it was just cheap.) They DEFINITELY have room to improve the wine selection. Even the Beach Club in WDW this fall had a nice 14 Hands Cabernet. Spend the money on better wine and quit paying someone to individually fill all those mason jars with single sticks of each veggie!

I'm listing thoughts as they come to me and it's past my bedtime so this is a bit disjointed, forgive me!.... The room. We requested 2 queen + daybed, close to the club for our party of 4 and got it. Love the new daybeds. Had a shower. Love the rain shower! The dimmer lights everywhere in the room were great. Lots of electrical outlets with combo USB plugs. IF YOU HAVE GREAT HEARING BRING EARPLUGS!!! Each of those combo outlets put out a high pitch frequency which at first I thought was the fridge- until the fridge kicked off & I traced the sound to each outlet. With ear plugs I slept fine, without them I would have been a sleep deprived crazy person by Day 2. Plenty of space for the 4 of us. I think our whole fam (5) could have fit ok and this was not one of the old daybed rooms, it was standard view down the hall towards the monorail about 5 rooms down from the old day bed rooms. They really did a nice job optimizing the space in the remodel. All that space under the bed to store luggage is great! (No, they don't vacuum very much down there because I dragged my suitcase out to grab something, threw it on the bed and when I put it back under the bed there was an eclectic variety of human hair and general floor gunk that was NOT there before.)

Check-in. Conceirge greeted us and escorted us upstairs. CHANGE: pay upfront for all nights plus parking. The conceirge told us this was a brand new policy to address fraud they had been experiencing at GCH and was only in effect at GCH currently. We mentioned in passing we'd be applying gift cards to the account and he said "oh, we need to do that now" and that's where the conversation started. I much prefer paying upfront so that was great for us. (If you're an avid gift card payer like me FYI: even though you pay for the room & parking upfront they aren't billed to your account until like 2 am the day after the cost is incurred so you can't pay off your in park charges as you go. I tried and my account reflected a credit much to the befuddlement of the conceirge so I couldn't pay everything off until check-out day. Admittedly I'd rather keep watch over just the spending money than the spending money + hotel payment money!)

The conceirges were meh, just as before. Some were good (our check-in conceirge), some not. One was a jerk who I don't see lasting long there who pretty much just said "m'am" when I was inquiring about paying on my account. Said m'am like 30 freaking times in the space of 5 mins. Grammatically it shouldn't even have been possible- actually it wasn't, didn't even make sense.  I look young and he was obviously just being a jerk. I can't complain anywhere but here because "m'am" is polite but he was NOT being polite, just a schmuck. I knew. He knew. Nothing I could do but walk away but I wanted to finish my business and get back to my trip. Very jarring, I'd never been treated with that much contempt by a Disney employee. But I moved on pretty fast because it was Disneyland and I love Disneyland!!

The serving staff in the club however were OUTSTANDING. Even better than I remember and I remembered a quite a few of them (and they remembered us, which was impressive to me because it has been 2 years since our last trip!). They were so great I wrote a letter to disney complimenting their whole serving team. Top. Notch.

Had a chance to talk with a manager one night for a couple minutes when he came by at appetizer time and asked how we were doing. Highlights:
-they're trying for a more upscale feel, therefore the individual servings (which I think they're taking too far)
-about 200 rooms still have bathtubs (he said a lot of people think they're gone but they still have about 200 rooms with them)
-new hotel will be a step above GCH, rooms a bit bigger and everything like one notch above GCH

Phew! I think that's it  It was our first trip since the remodel and we're all looking forward to returning someday. I do wish they would tone down some of the "upscale" of the club food offerings, but even with that thought I don't think anyone will be disappointed with the new club!


----------



## azdisneylover

Gottalovepluto, great post! Thank you for taking the time in posting the pictures and painting pictures with words about the concierge lounge. 

If anyone else is staying please post pictures of everything!


----------



## MacMama0930

azdisneylover said:


> Gottalovepluto, great post! Thank you for taking the time in posting the pictures and painting pictures with words about the concierge lounge.
> 
> If anyone else is staying please post pictures of everything!



I’m so mad at myself for not taking any pictures. But for the record, we thoroughly enjoyed our stay in the new lounge. We didn’t have anything to compare it to since we’d never stayed club level before but we really utilized the lounge. It was a little too crowded for my taste but we grabbed food on the go multiple times and the coffee in the morning? So convenient!


----------



## Hofmanns4

Not sure if I missed this or not, do they still have soda and water? If so, can you still grab and go? Thanks!


----------



## cattywampus

Nonsuch said:


> I was told in the "Art of the Craft" tour, that 3 model rooms were built -- essentially: Good, Better, Best.



This would not surprise me, as the bellman remarked about our fortune on the wet bar area and closet. Did the tour give an indication on how they decided which rooms were Good, Better, or Best (size, view, location, etc.)?

We were in 2009 - 2nd floor off the lobby, right behind fireplace.  In all of our stays, we have never had a room open into the lobby. It was incredibly charming during the holidays with the tree, gingerbread house, and decor right outside your door. You could hear the piano player playing Christmas carols and there were Victorian carolers in the lobby. That being said, we drive and bring a fan so if someone wanted to sleep early, we just clicked on the fan and blocked all noise. Looking to see if I have any additional photos.

Also wondering on the rooms that still have tubs, if they just left the old ones or remodeled.


----------



## Nonsuch

cattywampus said:


> This would not surprise me, as the bellman remarked about our fortune on the wet bar area and closet. Did the tour give an indication on how they decided which rooms were Good, Better, or Best (size, view, location, etc.)?


I'll clarify.  There were 3 "test" rooms renovated prior to full remodel, but all rooms should be the same now. It might have seemed unnecessary (or wasteful) to remove the extra sink, from the room you stayed in.


cattywampus said:


> ...Also wondering on the rooms that still have tubs, if they just left the old ones or remodeled.


The rooms with tubs (200 from a recent post) are remodeled.
(There have been photos posted, but can't seem to locate)


----------



## cattywampus

Did they say if they went with good, better or best on all the rooms?  If I had to guess, it was the middle.


----------



## ParkHopper1

cattywampus said:


> Did they say if they went with good, better or best on all the rooms?  If I had to guess, it was the middle.



I doubt it was a cut and dry as simply three tiers of quality. They had two distinct challenges they were trying to overcome with the renovation...the constant perception that the rooms were "too dark" and "too small" (although i personally LOEVD the old rooms) so they incorporated a lot of new deign elements to help counter those perceptions. The test rooms were probably variations of those designs to see what actually worked or not and the result being a combination of various elements.


----------



## SeiterClan

Wondering if here or at any of the Disney resorts you can park for the day after you check out but plan to be in the parks that day???


----------



## ParkHopper1

SeiterClan said:


> Wondering if here or at any of the Disney resorts you can park for the day after you check out but plan to be in the parks that day???




Yes...you get all the resort perks all day on both check in day and check out day even though you may not have access to your room any more. On check out day you can leave your car parked and enjoy the parks for the rest of the day. You are only charged per night stay, you do not need to leave the resort by check out time...just be outta the room...so for a one night stay for example, you get two full days of parking.


----------



## SeiterClan

ParkHopper1 said:


> Yes...you get all the resort perks all day on both check in day and check out day even though you may not have access to your room any more. On check out day you can leave your car parked and enjoy the parks for the rest of the day. You are only charged per night stay, you do not need to leave the resort by check out time...just be outta the room...so for a one night stay for example, you get two full days of parking.


Thanks! That is super helpful!.


----------



## bluecruiser

I don't think this was already posted, but I just found a video in the "Every Role a Starring Role" series that features the updated concierge lounge at GCH.


----------



## ZZUB

Does the GC still have bunk bed rooms after the renovation?  If so, are they in all view categories still?


----------



## MacMama0930

ZZUB said:


> Does the GC still have bunk bed rooms after the renovation?  If so, are they in all view categories still?



No bunks anymore.


----------



## mtn335

So what types are there now?


----------



## SeiterClan

ParkHopper1 said:


> Yes...you get all the resort perks all day on both check in day and check out day even though you may not have access to your room any more. On check out day you can leave your car parked and enjoy the parks for the rest of the day. You are only charged per night stay, you do not need to leave the resort by check out time...just be outta the room...so for a one night stay for example, you get two full days of parking.


Wondering if you can use the pools at the Disney resort you stay at after you check out? We are going in the summer & it might be nice to hit the pool during the busy HoT summer afternoons!


----------



## StarlitNight05

SeiterClan said:


> Wondering if you can use the pools at the Disney resort you stay at after you check out? We are going in the summer & it might be nice to hit the pool during the busy HoT summer afternoons!


I haven't done it myself, but I have heard if you ask they will give you a pool key for access on your checkout date. Can others confirm?


----------



## pudinhd

We used the pool on our checkout day after the checkout time.    We were in the pool area before that time, so we did not need a special key.


----------



## ParkHopper1

mtn335 said:


> So what types are there now?




Still about the same qty of Kings and Double Queens. All Bunks are gone but about 300 rooms now have a convertible sleeper sofa that flips down to a legit twin bed which they are calling "Day Beds"...as opposed to the old day beds were more like a pull out futon and only a few rooms.


----------



## ParkHopper1

SeiterClan said:


> Wondering if you can use the pools at the Disney resort you stay at after you check out? We are going in the summer & it might be nice to hit the pool during the busy HoT summer afternoons!




Yes, you get full resort access including parking for the entire full day of checkout day (and check in day)...you just need to be clear of your hotel room by checkout time...not gone from the property.


----------



## Niltiac

StarlitNight05 said:


> I haven't done it myself, but I have heard if you ask they will give you a pool key for access on your checkout date. Can others confirm?


We did this once at DLH.  I don't remember too clearly, but I don't think we needed a special key.  I don't think they took back the keys we had originally and they still worked when we went back in the afternoon.


----------



## SeiterClan

StarlitNight05 said:


> I haven't done it myself, but I have heard if you ask they will give you a pool key for access on your checkout date. Can others confirm?


It's worth a shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## StarlitNight05

ParkHopper1 said:


> Still about the same qty of Kings and Double Queens. All Bunks are gone but about 300 rooms now have a convertible sleeper sofa that flips down to a legit twin bed which they are calling "Day Beds"...as opposed to the old day beds were more like a pull out futon and only a few rooms.


Do you happen to know the approximate quantity of King rooms? Last time we went, we checked in about 6:45am and requested a King room, which they were able to accomodate.  Wasn't sure if that is uncommon (if there are a very small amount of King rooms).


----------



## ParkHopper1

StarlitNight05 said:


> Do you happen to know the approximate quantity of King rooms? Last time we went, we checked in about 6:45am and requested a King room, which they were able to accomodate.  Wasn't sure if that is uncommon (if there are a very small amount of King rooms).



Don't recall off hand but I believe someone did post that info in this thread a while back if you wanna go hunting.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SeiterClan said:


> Wondering if you can use the pools at the Disney resort you stay at after you check out? We are going in the summer & it might be nice to hit the pool during the busy HoT summer afternoons!



Yes you can.  Your room key will still allow access the day you check out.


----------



## SeiterClan

ParkHopper1 said:


> Yes, you get full resort access including parking for the entire full day of checkout day (and check in day)...you just need to be clear of your hotel room by checkout time...not gone from the property.


Great! So just to clarify if we arrive early to check-in on a Thursday but checkout on Saturday we can take advantage of EMH, parking & the pool,etc. for all 3 days but only have to pay parking for the 2 nights?


----------



## SeiterClan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes you can.  Your room key will still allow access the day you check out.


Awesome thanks!


----------



## gottalovepluto

SeiterClan said:


> Great! So just to clarify if we arrive early to check-in on a Thursday but checkout on Saturday we can take advantage of EMH, parking & the pool,etc. for all 3 days but only have to pay parking for the 2 nights?


Yep! (But don't forget the awkward logistics of changing into and out of a swimsuit in a public restroom at the hotel since you won't have a room the afternoon you check out.)


----------



## azdisneylover

gottalovepluto said:


> Yep! (But don't forget the awkward logistics of changing into and out of a swimsuit in a public restroom at the hotel since you won't have a room the afternoon you check out.)



The creepiest bathroom at Disneyland for me, is the bathroom that is next to Whitewater Snacks in the Grand Californian Hotel. I don't know why, but every time I go in there, the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.


----------



## StormyCA

ParkHopper1 said:


> Still about the same qty of Kings and Double Queens. All Bunks are gone but about 300 rooms now have a convertible sleeper sofa that flips down *to a legit twin bed* which they are calling "Day Beds"...as opposed to the old day beds were more like a pull out futon and only a few rooms.



Does anyone know if this is a 'standard' twin (38x74 in), i.e. one that an adult could sleep in?  In the only pictures I've seen of them they look like one of those 'child size' twins that are only about 5 1/2' long.


----------



## SeiterClan

gottalovepluto said:


> Yep! (But don't forget the awkward logistics of changing into and out of a swimsuit in a public restroom at the hotel since you won't have a room the afternoon you check out.)


Very good point...


----------



## gottalovepluto

StormyCA said:


> Does anyone know if this is a 'standard' twin (38x74 in), i.e. one that an adult could sleep in?  In the only pictures I've seen of them they look like one of those 'child size' twins that are only about 5 1/2' long.


The new ones are a standard twin imho, definitely could hold an adult. Had to have been longer than 5' 6" but I didn't measure it, I just remember thinking it was bigger and looked to be the same as a twin.


----------



## ParkHopper1

StormyCA said:


> Does anyone know if this is a 'standard' twin (38x74 in), i.e. one that an adult could sleep in?  In the only pictures I've seen of them they look like one of those 'child size' twins that are only about 5 1/2' long.



Yes, actual 74" twin size mattress in the new convertible sofas, not a truncated daybed. They are pretty slick. For reference, Queen and Kings are 80" long.


----------



## StormyCA

Nice!  BFF won't have to sleep with her teen daughter anymore!


----------



## Nonsuch

gottalovepluto said:


> ...don't forget the awkward logistics of changing into and out of a swimsuit in a public restroom at the hotel since you won't have a room the afternoon you check out.


Restrooms inside the GCH pool area have showers with a changing area:










Soap dispenser was empty, so bring your own.
(this was several years ago)





Handicap accessable:





Photos are pre-renovation.


----------



## NewRunner

Hello


Nonsuch said:


> You went "All In"
> Try calling GCH directly.  (I'm not sure the best number)
> 
> Along with not being able to book bed types, it's irritating that Premium View combines both Pool and Park views.
> 
> I created a map to guide your requests:
> 
> RED:  6th floor lounge
> GREEN:  Park View (top floor 6)
> YELLOW:  Park View (top floor 5)
> BLUE:  Park View (top floor 5) -- long walk to lounge
> ORANGE:  Park View (top floor 5) -- long walk to lounge
> PURPLE:  Pool View (top floor 6)
> (other pool view rooms are not marked)
> 
> A request to be "near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose" will be a room in:  Green, Yellow, Purple.
> View attachment 283332
> 
> Picture from the PURPLE area, taken in 2005, prior to the VGC expansion:
> View attachment 283335


hello!   So much great info on this thread, I'm trying to catch up.  I love this view and am wondering if it's changed since 2005?   Did the villa construction cancel it?   Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

NewRunner said:


> ...I love this view and am wondering if it's changed since 2005?   Did the villa construction cancel it?


The VGC wing blocks the right of the view roughly to the center the Mickey Wheel (still sun wheel in 2005).
The trees in Redwood Creek Challenge Trail are quite large and dense, blocking much of the remaining view.

These 6th floor rooms above Storytellers still have a good pool view and have convenient access to the Veranda Lounge (formerly Craftsman) -- rooms are likely all Premium Club Level.


----------



## jenniferrose

I havent been able to find this answer.... 

Is the pool at the Grand heated? We are going late February/early March and I would like to go in if it is.


----------



## LilyJC

jenniferrose said:


> I havent been able to find this answer....
> 
> Is the pool at the Grand heated? We are going late February/early March and I would like to go in if it is.



Yes, heated to low 80s.


----------



## poseys

Are the doors magnetic? Can we decorate them like we might on a Disney Cruise?


----------



## Nonsuch

poseys said:


> Are the doors magnetic? Can we decorate them like we might on a Disney Cruise?


While I have never tested, I'm fairly certain the doors are wood.  The door frames are metal, if that helps.


----------



## poseys

Nonsuch said:


> While I have never tested, I'm fairly certain the doors are wood.  The door frames are metal, if that helps.


Thanks. We are having to switch from a cruise (that we were supposed to leave for today) to DLR due to zika and I was wondering if I’d get any use out of my door decorations.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

Is there any shade at the pool? We are traveling with a young baby and would love to be able to stay down at the pool all together but the baby can't be in the sun that much. Are some of the chairs near trees or anything?


----------



## Nonsuch

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Is there any shade at the pool? We are traveling with a young baby and would love to be able to stay down at the pool all together but the baby can't be in the sun that much. Are some of the chairs near trees or anything?


There a quite a few umbrellas (closed in the photo).
There are also cabanas available for rental.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

Nonsuch said:


> There a quite a few umbrellas (closed in the photo).
> There are also cabanas available for rental.
> View attachment 297912


Great pic, thanks! I'm glad to see the pool itself gets some shade too! Do you know if this is a morning or afternoon pic? I'm thinking we'll be hitting the pool in the afternoons looking at how warm it will be next week. 
Sadly Disney Cabana prices are a bit too steep for us for just a couple hours to justify.


----------



## Nonsuch

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Great pic, thanks! I'm glad to see the pool itself gets some shade too! Do you know if this is a morning or afternoon pic?


Photo taken:  December 5 2017, 12:31PM


----------



## StormyCA

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Is there any shade at the pool? We are traveling with a young baby and would love to be able to stay down at the pool all together but the baby can't be in the sun that much. Are some of the chairs near trees or anything?




Keep in mind that shade is very 'valuable' and it can be near impossible to find chairs in the shade during 'peak' pool time.  The umbrellas shade two chairs give or take.  I'd estimate 'peak' being noon to 4-ish during the summer months.  So be sure you either pack a mini-shade or a big SPF towel to wrap baby up in. 

There are also three pools; Fountain, Redwood, and Mariposa.  Of the three I'd say that Fountain would be the one most likely to get some shade, followed by Mariposa.  But I'd say it would be pretty late in the afternoon.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

StormyCA said:


> Keep in mind that shade is very 'valuable' and it can be near impossible to find chairs in the shade during 'peak' pool time.  The umbrellas shade two chairs give or take.  I'd estimate 'peak' being noon to 4-ish during the summer months.  So be sure you either pack a mini-shade or a big SPF towel to wrap baby up in.
> 
> There are also three pools; Fountain, Redwood, and Mariposa.  Of the three I'd say that Fountain would be the one most likely to get some shade, followed by Mariposa.  But I'd say it would be pretty late in the afternoon.


Thank you. We are going next week. Where I live the winter brings long afternoon shadows in many places, but I'm not sure how it is in much warmer Southern CA. 
I'm guessing Redwood pool is the one with the slide? My eldest wants to hit up the big slide lots. Of course that would be the least shady, lol.


----------



## StormyCA

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Thank you. We are going next week. Where I live the winter brings long afternoon shadows in many places, but I'm not sure how it is in much warmer Southern CA.
> I'm guessing Redwood pool is the one with the slide? My eldest wants to hit up the big slide lots. Of course that would be the least shady, lol.



Yes, it is.  

You must be very hardy to swim in January!  I'm a 100% California Girl and it'd be too cold for me to sit out on the deck!  Disney would be in danger of my building a trash can fire to keep warm LOL.    

FYI I saw some cute SPF towels on Amazon you may want to check out.  They're like those baby towels with the hoods on them.  With Prime free 2 day ship, you may be able to get one before you leave.


----------



## NewRunner

Hello everyone!  Thanks again for all the info I"m getting from here.  I'm wondering if there are any theme park view rooms that have a view of World of Color?  Right now, I'm planning on asking for a "theme park view room adjacent to the napa rose elevators".  But I"m wondering if there's World of Color rooms I could request instead?  Or are World of Color view rooms really far from park entrances, elevators, etc?  TIA!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

NewRunner said:


> Hello everyone!  Thanks again for all the info I"m getting from here.  I'm wondering if there are any theme park view rooms that have a view of World of Color?  Right now, I'm planning on asking for a "theme park view room adjacent to the napa rose elevators".  But I"m wondering if there's World of Color rooms I could request instead?  Or are World of Color view rooms really far from park entrances, elevators, etc?  TIA!



The only rooms with any type of World of Color views are the DVC villas.  And those aren't straight on views.


----------



## NewRunner

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The only rooms with any type of World of Color views are the DVC villas.  And those aren't straight on views.


Thanks!


----------



## NewRunner

One other question...is there a Navigator (I know that's the wrong term)....a daily sheet of paper that tells you what activities are going on at the Grand each day?  I'm trying to find one online but can't seem to find it.  I'm wondering about movies playing outside, etc.  At Disneyworld I could usually find online so not sure if they don't have one or I"m just not searching the right thing.


----------



## ParkHopper1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The only rooms with any type of World of Color views are the DVC villas.  And those aren't straight on views.



I don't believe that is correct. I have had park view rooms overlooking Paradise Bay and WOC and it was not a Vila.


----------



## NewRunner

ParkHopper1 said:


> I don't believe that is correct. I have had park view rooms overlooking Paradise Bay and WOC and it was not a Vila.


Do you remember if it was a long walk to get to park entrance/downtown Disney??  Or a room number, by any chance?  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

NewRunner said:


> Thanks!





ParkHopper1 said:


> I don't believe that is correct. I have had park view rooms overlooking Paradise Bay and WOC and it was not a Vila.



Ah - I forget that there is a handful of hotel rooms in what is otherwise the villas section.  They are even further down from the villas section so more off center.  The 11 rooms on the 5th floor and some of it could probably be seen from the 4th floor.

I really don't consider watching from the villas to be great - just ok if we've already seen the show in the park and happen to be in the room.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

StormyCA said:


> Yes, it is.
> 
> You must be very hardy to swim in January!  I'm a 100% California Girl and it'd be too cold for me to sit out on the deck!  Disney would be in danger of my building a trash can fire to keep warm LOL.
> 
> FYI I saw some cute SPF towels on Amazon you may want to check out.  They're like those baby towels with the hoods on them.  With Prime free 2 day ship, you may be able to get one before you leave.


Haha! Well it's supposed to be in the 80's next week according to the forecast and that's definitely swim weather for us, especially with a heated pool.
 I may just pack a baby hooded towel. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## franandaj

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Haha! Well it's supposed to be in the 80's next week according to the forecast and that's definitely swim weather for us, especially with a heated pool.
> I may just pack a baby hooded towel. Thanks for the idea!



Coming from a cold climate, you might find this hard to understand, but 80s in January feels much different than 80s in June. Us wimpy SoCal folks can feel the difference, but im sure if you're coming from snow country you'll think its glorious! Those of us locals might consider the jacuzzi, but my pool heater doesn't get put back on until April or May!


----------



## twodogs

I’ve tried to book a variety of dates for August and September, even down to just one random night on a Tuesday and NEVER does a 2 bedroom suite come up available. 1 bedroom and 3 bedroom suites are consistently available, as are all room types. Are these rooms blocked out, still being remodeled or just so few that they are always booked?  I mean booked every date I choose. Any insight?

I’ll add we’d love to do a 2 bedroom VGC but can’t plan that far out and be locked in.


----------



## Nonsuch

twodogs said:


> I’ve tried to book a variety of dates for August and September, even down to just one random night on a Tuesday and NEVER does a 2 bedroom suite come up available. 1 bedroom and 3 bedroom suites are consistently available, as are all room types. Are these rooms blocked out, still being remodeled or just so few that they are always booked?  I mean booked every date I choose. Any insight?...


Seems odd, perhaps just a software problem. You might try calling. 
Many 1 bedroom suites are located on a corner, with adjacent regular hotel rooms added to form 2 or 3 bedroom suites. 



twodogs said:


> ...I’ll add we’d love to do a 2 bedroom VGC but can’t plan that far out and be locked in.


VGC is very nice, my favorite rooms in DLR.


----------



## twodogs

Thank you!  Yes I dream of VGC 2 bedroom but we can’t be locked in at 11 months. And I feel there’s no other way.  I guess I could try trip insurance if renting points but I’m not sure that would cover it. 

Yes I think it must be a glitch. I’ll call.


----------



## 0sw@ld

We just got back from a stay at the Grand Californian last week. It was a bit chilly in the evening, but during the day it felt great. The resort is breathtaking and very open. Sitting by the fireplace listening to the piano player playing Disney tunes is very relaxing!


----------



## MillauFr

There is also a 6th floor deck to watch the world of color.  I didn't check it out but they mentioned it upon check in.


----------



## AndreAggie

twodogs said:


> Thank you!  Yes I dream of VGC 2 bedroom but we can’t be locked in at 11 months. And I feel there’s no other way.  I guess I could try trip insurance if renting points but I’m not sure that would cover it.
> 
> Yes I think it must be a glitch. I’ll call.



We snagged a 2-bedroom villa at the 7 month mark.  Tried for the first week of June, but no availability. However, the last week of May was available still with the exception of one night, so we grabbed what we could and waitlisted the one day.  We were very fortunate and got it within a week.  I have a feeling someone was walking a reservation and we were able to take advantage of their cancellation.


----------



## jenniferrose

MillauFr said:


> There is also a 6th floor deck to watch the world of color.  I didn't check it out but they mentioned it upon check in.



Interesting! Has anyone done this? Does it get crowded? We are doing a WOC lunch package but to avoid the crowds this sounds delightful!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jenniferrose said:


> Interesting! Has anyone done this? Does it get crowded? We are doing a WOC lunch package but to avoid the crowds this sounds delightful!



It can fill up but usually isn't bad.  But the view is nothing like watching it from the park viewing area.  You can't see the pictures on the water screens which is a big part of the show.  There is some blockage by trees and attractions in DCA.


----------



## goooof1

MillauFr said:


> There is also a 6th floor deck to watch the world of color.  I didn't check it out but they mentioned it upon check in.


It's a distant view.  You can get a general idea and the music, etc. is played but it is not the same as being there.  You can see the water show and lights but not the best view (way off to the side.)


----------



## Nonsuch

goooof1 said:


> It's a distant view.  You can get a general idea and the music, etc. is played but it is not the same as being there.  You can see the water show and lights but not the best view (way off to the side.)


Some old photos from earlier in this thread.
View is worse now, since trees are much taller.


----------



## Belle83

We stayed at GC in 2016 and had a 2BR suite plus 2 regular rooms. I think the regular rooms we booked must have had a downtown disney view category. Our rooms were all near each other. We were all in the corner of the hotel right by downtown disney and closest to Disneyland.

We're trying to book another trip for a larger group and can't find any 2BR suites available for the month we want to go (October), so I'm thinking of booking a 1BR suite plus a few regular rooms. Should I book downtown disney views to have the best chance of being together? or does it matter? I can't find the room map.

Where are the 1BR suites located?


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

We are headed back to GCH for the first time since the renovations.  How is the coffee in the rooms with the K-cups now?  I confess I'm a huge coffee snob, although I'll cope with bad coffee if it's all I can get my hands on.  I don't use k-cups at home, but I'm debating buying some from my preferred coffee chain to use on the trip.  Any other coffee folks who can comment on the quality of the k-cups in the rooms? I know I can head downstairs to buy a coffee if need be, but it's nice to get that first cup while we're getting ready in the morning and I'm still in my pj's.  Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> ...How is the coffee in the rooms with the K-cups now?  I confess I'm a huge coffee snob...


The Keurig machines are the basic single serving model found in many hotels, and are much better than the old Cuisinart pod machines.  I prefer Nespresso for single serving coffee, but the Keurig is acceptable.  Bringing your favorite blend will help.

Sadly, ceramic mugs are no longer provided.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Nonsuch said:


> The Keurig machines are the basic single serving model found in many hotels, and are much better than the old Cuisinart pod machines.  I prefer Nespresso for single serving coffee, but the Keurig is acceptable.  Bringing your favorite blend will help.
> 
> Sadly, ceramic mugs are no longer provided.



Thanks! I'm thinking I'll go buy some of my preferred k-cups...we don't have a Keurig at home, but I can always give the extras to my kiddo's school.  I'm going to miss those ceramic mugs, though.  Last time we were there, DS and I had a lovely morning sitting on our balcony and plotting our day while I drank my coffee.  There's something about holding a mug that just adds to the peacefulness.


----------



## Nonsuch

We had a nice visit last week, with excellent weather.
Just wanted to share a few photos.

When we left last Sunday at 11:30AM, there was a long line for check-in 
I've been told that half the rooms change guests on Sunday, but GCH needs to reduce these lines (which extended to the center of the lobby and doubled back).


----------



## Nonsuch

The former Pinocchio's Workshop (daycare) is being converted to a larger fitness center.
The current fitness center is next door (in the former arcade location).

The new space is much larger, and seems almost ready to open (if it has not already).

Construction walls have been up in the walkway from the entrance drive, likely for construction staging.
 

The wall have all been removed along with the paper masking the windows:
 

A few interior photos (sorry about the reflections):


----------



## Nonsuch

GCH has new robes 
The old robes were rather stiff and rough, so not very comfortable.

The new robes are smooth on the outside (silk-like) with a soft interior (microfiber?).
The color is light beige, rather than white.
I neglected to check if they are for sale in the gift shop.


----------



## sammykster

Did they bring the small chairs and TV back after the lobby reno finished?  I know it was mentioned previously it was gone but we weren't sure if that was just while they were renovating.  I haven't been able to find anything to confirm if it's back yet ..


----------



## pudinhd

sammykster said:


> Did they bring the small chairs and TV back after the lobby reno finished?  I know it was mentioned previously it was gone but we weren't sure if that was just while they were renovating.  I haven't been able to find anything to confirm if it's back yet ..



They were there at the beginning of December.


----------



## Nonsuch

sammykster said:


> Did they bring the small chairs and TV back after the lobby reno finished?...


The chairs are back


----------



## sammykster

Yay! thank you ... great spot for the kids while we check in or relax in the lobby.


Nonsuch said:


> The chairs are back


----------



## Nonsuch

Some information about Club Level at GCH:

>>>DIS recently posted a review of Concierge and the Veranda.

>>>A recent thread about the new carving station

I have a few details to add:

The expanded food selection allows me to make one of my favorite breakfast meals:
---bagel, cream cheese, onion, tomato, capers, lox---


The balcony has a much more efficient layout.  French doors at both ends (previously sliders) and long horizontal windows.  Long counter and small wall mounted tables allow much more seating, and better layout for fireworks viewing.


The horizontal windows fold (accordion style) against the center column:


The former emergency exit near the restroom is now a regular exit, which allows access to some additional seating:



Around the corner from the additional seating is this large cabinet.  Perhaps to be used when the lounge is very busy.  This dark cabinet is rather ugly, considering it replaces a beautiful arts and crafts cabinet.


The single bathroom is nicely remodeled, but no more cloth towels.

Fancy changing table and sharps disposal:

Basketweave floor tile pattern, similar to the remodeled hotel room bathrooms:


----------



## poseys

Nonsuch said:


> GCH has new robes
> The old robes were rather stiff and rough, so not very comfortable.
> 
> The new robes are smooth on the outside (silk-like) with a soft interior (microfiber?).
> The color is light beige, rather than white.
> I neglected to check if they are for sale in the gift shop.
> 
> View attachment 301560


Ooooh, I might have to see if I can get myself one of those robes! 
I’m really bummed still about Pinnochio’s Workshop. They say it wasn’t used enough but I feel like they should’ve extended it to all onsite guests and maybe advertised it a bit more. So convenient and at less than1/4 price of an in-room babysitter. For the cost of staying on-site, I think it was a nice feature they could provide.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Another question for those of you who have stayed in the remodeled rooms - are there places to hang things in the bathroom?  We'll have a couple hanging toiletry bags on our upcoming trip, and I'm finding that fewer hotels have hooks or even towel bars in the bathrooms these days.  The last hotel we stayed at, the only option was a towel bar over the toilet, and I was a little grossed out by that. Thanks!


----------



## Angrose

poseys said:


> Ooooh, I might have to see if I can get myself one of those robes!
> I’m really bummed still about Pinnochio’s Workshop. They say it wasn’t used enough but I feel like they should’ve extended it to all onsite guests and maybe advertised it a bit more. So convenient and at less than1/4 price of an in-room babysitter. For the cost of staying on-site, I think it was a nice feature they could provide.


They already did allow all onsite guests to use it. We took our son there when we stayed at the DLH in 2014. It's really too bad they closed it.


----------



## Nonsuch

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> ...are there places to hang things in the bathroom?


The shower room has a double towel bar:
 

Next to the sinks are a small hand towel bar (loop) and a regular towel bar (likely the best spot to hang a toiletry bag).  There is also a small shelf below the sinks and another above the sinks.
Not the best picture, but does show the layout:


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Nonsuch said:


> The shower room has a double towel bar:
> View attachment 302154
> 
> Next to the sinks are a small hand towel bar (loop) and a regular towel bar (likely the best spot to hang a toiletry bag).  There is also a small shelf below the sinks and another above the sinks.
> Not the best picture, but does show the layout:
> View attachment 302155



Thank you! I've been starting to think about trying command hooks to hang things since it's been getting rare to see well placed towel bars. This puts my mind at ease.


----------



## ariel1025

cattywampus said:


> More photos (again the room didn't photograph as nice as it truly is).
> 
> Disappointed they went to all showers as a soak is welcome after a long day. There are a outlets everywhere (both standard and usb) and the refrigerators are now beverage cooler style and work very well (the old ones were generally awful).



@cattywampus , sorry if I missed it somehow, but what room view did you have for this room? Thanks!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Nonsuch said:


> ...When we left last Sunday at 11:30AM, there was a long line for check-in
> I've been told that half the rooms change guests on Sunday, but GCH needs to reduce these lines (which extended to the center of the lobby and doubled back)....


ohmygosh that's ridiculous. They are in desperate need of the mobile check-in CMs I've seen at WDW, but they'd need a system to get people their keys printed. Are lines shorter other days? We're staying non-CL on our upcoming trip and planned on checking in on a Mon at like 6:30am as I didn't think there would be much of a line for check-in. I thought 30 mins would be good and we'd be able to leave the hotel by 7am, should I consider planning on more time to check-in? I'm not sure I can drag the family out of bed any earlier though...


----------



## StarlitNight05

gottalovepluto said:


> ohmygosh that's ridiculous. They are in desperate need of the mobile check-in CMs I've seen at WDW, but they'd need a system to get people their keys printed. Are lines shorter other days? We're staying non-CL on our upcoming trip and planned on checking in on a Mon at like 6:30am as I didn't think there would be much of a line for check-in. I thought 30 mins would be good and we'd be able to leave the hotel by 7am, should I consider planning on more time to check-in? I'm not sure I can drag the family out of bed any earlier though...


Not sure if this doesn't hold true for Mondays, but last time we checked in at about 6:30am on a Thursday and we literally just walked right up to the counter.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Nonsuch said:


> ...The single bathroom is nicely remodeled, but no more cloth towels... Basketweave floor tile pattern, similar to the remodeled hotel room bathrooms...


Was sad to see the cloth towels gone, hated the new floor though. As you say the same pattern was in the rooms and while i found it fine there it almost made me dizzy in the club. Maybe it was the higher contrast in colors and much bigger floor area? (Also, you got a great pic of the patio! Just really looks nice!)


----------



## mort1331

Excited to be going for the first time end of august.  Will all the rooms be renovated by then? How is the restaurant on site or should we be looking at eating off site. We will be there for 6 nights. Is this resort large like some of the WDW ones, is there long hallways?


----------



## Nonsuch

gottalovepluto said:


> ohmygosh that's ridiculous. They are in desperate need of the mobile check-in CMs I've seen at WDW, but they'd need a system to get people their keys printed. Are lines shorter other days? We're staying non-CL on our upcoming trip and planned on checking in on a Mon at like 6:30am as I didn't think there would be much of a line for check-in...


You will be fine, I have checked in at 6:30AM several times and there has never been a line.

GCH might want to have CM interact with guests during check-in, which slows the process.  Short lines (under 10 groups) are quite common, which seems acceptable.  The long lines (of several dozen groups) needs some sort of "express" check-in process.

Club Level guests avoid the line and check-in on the 6th floor.


----------



## Nonsuch

gottalovepluto said:


> Was sad to see the cloth towels gone, hated the new floor though. As you say the same pattern was in the rooms and while i found it fine there it almost made me dizzy in the club. Maybe it was the higher contrast in colors and much bigger floor area?


The small square tiles in the basketweave pattern are black (or dark brown) to match the woodwork, while in the rooms those are light brown to match adjacent light wood flooring.

A "border and field" design, with large tiles around the walls and basketweave in the center would be much more attractive.   It makes sense to avoid the extra cost on 1000 guest room restrooms, but it would be minimal expense for the lounge.


----------



## Nonsuch

mort1331 said:


> Excited to be going for the first time end of august.  Will all the rooms be renovated by then? How is the restaurant on site or should we be looking at eating off site. We will be there for 6 nights. Is this resort large like some of the WDW ones, is there long hallways?


All your questions are answered earlier in this thread, but I understand not wanting to read 260 pages 
So quick answers:

All rooms have been renovated.

Several restaurants within GCH (and easy access to DTD)

Napa Rose, top restaurant in DLR
Storytellers, morning character breakfast and regular lunch and dinner
Whitewater Snacks, counter service
Hearthstone Lounge, bar food
24-hour room service
There are some long hallways.  There are "only" 1000 rooms, but GCH is limited to 6 stories (many areas are only 5) -- so the hotel is spread out.
My usual room request is:  "Near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose"


----------



## mort1331

Nonsuch said:


> All your questions are answered earlier in this thread, but I understand not wanting to read 260 pages
> So quick answers:
> 
> All rooms have been renovated.
> 
> Several restaurants within GCH (and easy access to DTD)
> 
> Napa Rose, top restaurant in DLR
> Storytellers, morning character breakfast and regular lunch and dinner
> Whitewater Snacks, counter service
> Hearthstone Lounge, bar food
> 24-hour room service
> There are some long hallways.  There are "only" 1000 rooms, but GCH is limited to 6 stories (many areas are only 5) -- so the hotel is spread out.
> My usual room request is:  "Near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose"


Thank you , yes 260 pages is a lot and only went back 10. We have stayed at AKL with the long hallways, so this doesnt sound too bad. Hey its only 1000 rooms.
will check out the resturants. I am sure there are some decent ones in Downtown Disney and close by. This is a totally different type of planning then WDW.


----------



## franandaj

mort1331 said:


> Excited to be going for the first time end of august.  Will all the rooms be renovated by then? How is the restaurant on site or should we be looking at eating off site. We will be there for 6 nights. Is this resort large like some of the WDW ones, is there long hallways?



If you're thinking "on site" like WDW you will definitely be surprised by the proximity of Disneyland Resort.  Everything is pretty much "onsite".  While the three restaurants on site in the GCH are the closest, you don't have to go far at all for DTD where there are many more restaurants.  I don't know what kind of dining you are into (fine, grab and go, or somewhere inbetween) but there are a ton of restaurants that fit the bill for anything you want.  Now certainly if you want to save money you can always go offsite and you can certainly find less expensive meals within walking distance of the resort.  But when WDW vets come to DL and ask how many days it takes to experience everything at DL, most people say 3-4 days, but really the one thing I say is that there is rarely enough time to experience all the great food there is to offer.  I'm a local and still I don't get to experience all the great food that there is on offer!


----------



## mort1331

franandaj said:


> If you're thinking "on site" like WDW you will definitely be surprised by the proximity of Disneyland Resort.  Everything is pretty much "onsite".  While the three restaurants on site in the GCH are the closest, you don't have to go far at all for DTD where there are many more restaurants.  I don't know what kind of dining you are into (fine, grab and go, or somewhere inbetween) but there are a ton of restaurants that fit the bill for anything you want.  Now certainly if you want to save money you can always go offsite and you can certainly find less expensive meals within walking distance of the resort.  But when WDW vets come to DL and ask how many days it takes to experience everything at DL, most people say 3-4 days, but really the one thing I say is that there is rarely enough time to experience all the great food there is to offer.  I'm a local and still I don't get to experience all the great food that there is on offer!


Thanks we are staying 6 nights at VGC. We will have 5 day parkhoppers. Just learning about the West coast experience now. We have been to WDW many times, want to see the original.


----------



## Nonsuch

mort1331 said:


> ...yes 260 pages is a lot and only went back 10...





mort1331 said:


> Thanks we are staying 6 nights at VGC...


Enjoy another 180 pages of posts:
VGC Superthread


----------



## ChristianR

I would love to hear about all of your experiences with the Downtown Disney security checkpoint. There are a couple of horror stories that it can take up to 45 minutes to go through on EE days. How long is the wait on average? I will be staying at the Grand in April and just want to be prepared. With only two check points I am fearing that the wait might be longer.


----------



## Nonsuch

ChristianR said:


> I would love to hear about all of your experiences with the Downtown Disney security checkpoint. There are a couple of horror stories that it can take up to 45 minutes to go through on EE days.


I have not encountered any long lines at the DTD security checkpoint from GCH.  Occasionally a 5-minute wait, but never 45.  
The DCA entrance during EMH usually has a long line and has long waits, but after opening there is seldom a wait there either.

The DTD checkpoint opens early (5AM?) to allow access to Starbucks, which helps prevent a long backup.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Nonsuch said:


> I have not encountered any long lines at the DTD security checkpoint from GCH.



Over the Holidays I witnessed the DTD security line backed all the way up to the Christmas Tree in the lobby...no joke...so it does happen.

They ended up bringing folks through the Courtyard and opened a third checkpoint that entered DTD behind Starbucks to relieve the pressure but it was a cluster for a while.


----------



## gottalovepluto

ChristianR said:


> I would love to hear about all of your experiences with the Downtown Disney security checkpoint. There are a couple of horror stories that it can take up to 45 minutes to go through on EE days. How long is the wait on average? I will be staying at the Grand in April and just want to be prepared. With only two check points I am fearing that the wait might be longer.


I was there the week before Xmas and saw kinda what @ParkHopper1 did. Think we were around the same time. I was lucky my first DL EMH & they had the 3rd gate open & got sent over there (don't remember what the wait was so it must have been around 10 mins) but the 2nd EMH they didn't open it and we were like 30 mins in line. Ridiculous, line was halfway past the convention area when we joined. Specific to that week I will say Disney Parks in CA were completely overwhelmed by the crowds that week to the point they extended park hours. (Although that's no excuse for the 30 min wait at GCH on DL EMH mornings, they should know exactly what crowds to expect based on hotel capacity at this point.)


----------



## franandaj

We were there the weekend of the 15th of December. The lines were as far back as the entrance to the main convention center hall and they hadn't opened the third security site. Now I know why they have a set up there. I've never seen it in operation, but then I try to avoid peak times at the parks.


----------



## mon8key

Hello experts. I’ve looked through many pages and did a search but still not sure of the info. What room type should I book for best chance to be near Napa Rose elevators? And to specifically ask for that area do I call ahead of time or is there someone to email? Many thanks!


----------



## disneymum58

With the remodel to the rooms, we were wondering if the rooms still have a small refrigerator?


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

disneymum58 said:


> With the remodel to the rooms, we were wondering if the rooms still have a small refrigerator?



They do, although we found that it was difficult to fit much in there.  it was perfect for drinks, but when we had a take out container with fruit and cheese left over, it didn't fit in the fridge.


----------



## Nonsuch

mon8key said:


> ...What room type should I book for best chance to be near Napa Rose elevators? And to specifically ask for that area do I call ahead of time or is there someone to email?


Rooms on the upper floors (5-6) near the Napa Rose elevators are generally assigned to Club Level guests, although GCH does not have dedicated floors for Club Level (as WDW does).

The "best chance" is likely the most expensive, Premium View Club Level.  You should then be able to contact the Club Level Concierge prior to arrival.

A Woods/Courtyard view should have a better chance than a Standard view, since many rooms near the elevators are courtyard or woods (facing the park viewing trees).  Try calling GCH directly to have requests added, there does not seem to be a way to email.

DTD View rooms will be far from the elevators.


----------



## Spintopbeach

Nonsuch said:


> Rooms on the upper floors (5-6) near the Napa Rose elevators are generally assigned to Club Level guests, although GCH does not have dedicated floors for Club Level (as WDW does).
> 
> The "best chance" is likely the most expensive, Premium View Club Level.  You should then be able to contact the Club Level Concierge prior to arrival.
> 
> A Woods/Courtyard view should have a better chance than a Standard view, since many rooms near the elevators are courtyard or woods (facing the park viewing trees).  Try calling GCH directly to have requests added, there does not seem to be a way to email.
> 
> DTD View rooms will be far from the elevators.



So if I have a premium view club level I can call them ahead of time to ask for room location?  Do you know the number I would call?


----------



## StormyCA

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> They do, although we found that it was difficult to fit much in there.  it was perfect for drinks, but when we had a take out container with fruit and cheese left over, it didn't fit in the fridge.



That's interesting!  Do you think the new fridges are smaller than the 'old ones'?  We usually only use it for water/soda and a few smallish small items.  Oh, and foot lotion, nothing like cold foot lotion just before bed when you've been on your feet all day.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

StormyCA said:


> That's interesting!  Do you think the new fridges are smaller than the 'old ones'?  We usually only use it for water/soda and a few smallish small items.  Oh, and foot lotion, nothing like cold foot lotion just before bed when you've been on your feet all day.



It seemed to me (and my memory isn't so great) that the shelves were really narrow now - it was odd, but it wasn't a very deep fridge, if that makes sense.  It worked fine for the bottles of water we had, but our take out box was too large to fit flat.  We could angle it in a bit, but that only worked because it was just cheese and fruit, so nothing that would make a mess leaking out of the box. So it's great for drinks, and I'm sure your lotion will be fine, but not good for anything larger, like a leftover dessert or something.


----------



## Jennafoo

Spintopbeach said:


> So if I have a premium view club level I can call them ahead of time to ask for room location?  Do you know the number I would call?



I'm staying club level next week, and they called me at the beginning of this week. They already had my room and view assigned to me, so I'm sure they could tell you at that time. I got the impression I could try and change it then if I wanted (I didn't).


----------



## StormyCA

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> It seemed to me (and my memory isn't so great) that the shelves were really narrow now - it was odd, but it wasn't a very deep fridge, if that makes sense.  It worked fine for the bottles of water we had, but our take out box was too large to fit flat.  We could angle it in a bit, but that only worked because it was just cheese and fruit, so nothing that would make a mess leaking out of the box. So it's great for drinks, and I'm sure your lotion will be fine, but not good for anything larger, like a leftover dessert or something.



Then they must be smaller.  I remember putting smallish take out boxes in them as well as a bit of lunch meat and some gluten free bread on a few previous trips.  Not big amounts, but enough for a few sammies.  

Sounds more like what they have now is a 'beverage fridge' designed to hold cans and bottles as opposed to something designed to hold food.  That's a shame.  I'm gluten free and as a rule I do fine at Disney and at this point I just take some GF scones for breakfast and they'd probably fit.  But some people with more complex allergies need to take more food than that and a smaller fridge will make things a bit harder for them.


----------



## BayouQueen

StormyCA said:


> Then they must be smaller.  I remember putting smallish take out boxes in them as well as a bit of lunch meat and some gluten free bread on a few previous trips.  Not big amounts, but enough for a few sammies.
> 
> Sounds more like what they have now is a 'beverage fridge' designed to hold cans and bottles as opposed to something designed to hold food.  That's a shame.  I'm gluten free and as a rule I do fine at Disney and at this point I just take some GF scones for breakfast and they'd probably fit.  But some people with more complex allergies need to take more food than that and a smaller fridge will make things a bit harder for them.



I have the same vague memory as @ImarriedGrumpy.  We had cartons of leftovers from WOC dessert party and I recall kind of tilting and pushing to get them in the fridge in one of the remodeled rooms.  May be smaller than the old ones.  I don’t recall having that issue before.  But probably stuff in plastic bags would squeeze in better.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

BayouQueen said:


> I have the same vague memory as @ImarriedGrumpy.  We had cartons of leftovers from WOC dessert party and I recall kind of tilting and pushing to get them in the fridge in one of the remodeled rooms.  May be smaller than the old ones.  I don’t recall having that issue before.  But probably stuff in plastic bags would squeeze in better.



Yes - that was it exactly!  We had fruit and cheese leftovers from WOC dessert party, and decided we'd save them for the morning to feed to the kids in the room before we headed into the park. It was really crazy trying to get the container into the fridge, especially with our water bottles in there, too. We couldn't fit two take out containers in there at a time. I don't recall having this problem with the old fridges, so I think they must be smaller now. 

But overall we did like the remodeled room.  It was nice being able to tuck our suitcases away under the beds, and the fold out bed on the couch was a huge hit with the kids. We loved the shower, and fortunately, the kids were all old enough that we didn't need a tub. We also LOVED having USB ports on the outlets for charging.


----------



## Malcon10t

Well, we are having a "not so great" visit.  We arrived Thursday night and are staying club level.  Our visit to the parks are great.  However, we must be having awful luck in the hotel rooms (we have 2.)  First, I woke up with breathing issues (not hotel issue) and had forgotten my inhaler in the car.  So at 705a, I went down to valet and asked to have someone get it.  The valet area wasn't busy, in fact 3 valet people were standing around chatting.  It took 20 mins to get the inhaler.  Not a big deal except I had hoped to grab something from the concierge lounge prior to a meeting at 740a, so had to skip that.  I seriously did not expect it to take that long.  I often forget things in the car at DLH, and it is rarely longer than 5-7 mins.  And I don't see them standing on the drive with my key for that length of time.

Then, we got back from our day for a rest at 3pm.  Our room had yet to be cleaned.  I figure they are running behind.  I called VIP services because our room did not have bottled water (club level gets bottled water) and asked about housekeeping.  He stated he would have them deliver water and ask to have them do our rooms next.  Not a biggie.  We were there til 440, when we left to meet friends in the park for dinner.  I initially went upstairs to the Verandah to check it out and get pictures, however, it was not yet set up.  They had several items out, but did not have serving tools out.  This meant instead of waiting on them to bring out serviceware, people were using their fingers to grab cheeses, crackers, appetizers, etc...  One server told me "We put them out when we get everything set up"... But having several hands moving the food around to get what they wanted did not make it appetizing for me.  Luckily, I hadn't planned on eating, I just wanted to check it out.

We arrive back in the room after dinner about 845p.  Water had been delivered, but rooms still not done.  Turn down service was in my son's room, and he had her do bedding and towels.  She then came to my room and was surprised it also had not been cleaned.  So she made the beds quickly, changed towels, emptied trash, and repeatedly apologized.  I called VIP services, and the same gentleman answered and was a little dismayed as he had specifically been told it had been handled.  

Will let you know how day 2 goes.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Malcon10t said:


> Will let you know how day 2 goes.


I hope it goes much better. You pay a lot of money for that level of service. It sounds like a comedy of errors. You've stayed there many times and have had many good experiences. I hope you will let management know all the mistakes of this stay. Imagine if you had never stayed there before. This would be your only memory of the place.


----------



## Malcon10t

cruisehopeful said:


> I hope it goes much better. You pay a lot of money for that level of service. It sounds like a comedy of errors. You've stayed there many times and have had many good experiences. I hope you will let management know all the mistakes of this stay. Imagine if you had never stayed there before. This would be your only memory of the place.


Yes. We have been skipped before so not the first time. Never been skipped at DLH which is weird. I made sure  VIP knew and have already alerted them for today.


----------



## StormyCA

Well, my word, that is NOT good!  I wonder if they were caught short staffed or something.

And the lounge food thing is yuck!  The thought of fingers cruising around in the food kills my appetite for sure.  They should put the serve ware out FIRST and then the food.


----------



## azdisneylover

StormyCA said:


> Well, my word, that is NOT good!  I wonder if they were caught short staffed or something.
> 
> And the lounge food thing is yuck!  The thought of fingers cruising around in the food kills my appetite for sure.  They should put the serve ware out FIRST and then the food.



Yuck. I agree with the serve ware being the FIRST items to be put out, then the food/beverages. I am one of first people at the grocery store for this reason. I do not know where everyone have had their hands/fingers, so I want to be the first or one of the first customers to touch stuff, especially the produce. 

I hope this was the worst of your trip, and the rest is awesome! Looking forward to pictures, especially of the lounge and the food.


----------



## Nonsuch

StormyCA said:


> ...And the lounge food thing is yuck!  The thought of fingers cruising around in the food kills my appetite for sure.  They should put the serve ware out FIRST and then the food.


While CMs should put out the serve ware with the food, impatient guests could also use regular silverware located in drawers directly below the buffet counter -- no excuse for using fingers


----------



## azdisneylover

Nonsuch said:


> While CMs should put out the serve ware with the food, impatient guests could also use regular silverware located in drawers directly below the buffet counter -- no excuse for using fingers


Yes, so true.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Malcon10t said:


> Well, we are having a "not so great" visit.  We arrived Thursday night and are staying club level.  Our visit to the parks are great.  However, we must be having awful luck in the hotel rooms (we have 2.)  First, I woke up with breathing issues (not hotel issue) and had forgotten my inhaler in the car.  So at 705a, I went down to valet and asked to have someone get it.  The valet area wasn't busy, in fact 3 valet people were standing around chatting.  It took 20 mins to get the inhaler.  Not a big deal except I had hoped to grab something from the concierge lounge prior to a meeting at 740a, so had to skip that.  I seriously did not expect it to take that long.  I often forget things in the car at DLH, and it is rarely longer than 5-7 mins.  And I don't see them standing on the drive with my key for that length of time.
> 
> Then, we got back from our day for a rest at 3pm.  Our room had yet to be cleaned.  I figure they are running behind.  I called VIP services because our room did not have bottled water (club level gets bottled water) and asked about housekeeping.  He stated he would have them deliver water and ask to have them do our rooms next.  Not a biggie.  We were there til 440, when we left to meet friends in the park for dinner.  I initially went upstairs to the Verandah to check it out and get pictures, however, it was not yet set up.  They had several items out, but did not have serving tools out.  This meant instead of waiting on them to bring out serviceware, people were using their fingers to grab cheeses, crackers, appetizers, etc...  One server told me "We put them out when we get everything set up"... But having several hands moving the food around to get what they wanted did not make it appetizing for me.  Luckily, I hadn't planned on eating, I just wanted to check it out.
> 
> We arrive back in the room after dinner about 845p.  Water had been delivered, but rooms still not done.  Turn down service was in my son's room, and he had her do bedding and towels.  She then came to my room and was surprised it also had not been cleaned.  So she made the beds quickly, changed towels, emptied trash, and repeatedly apologized.  I called VIP services, and the same gentleman answered and was a little dismayed as he had specifically been told it had been handled.
> 
> Will let you know how day 2 goes.


Oh my!! It seems like all the repeated issues I've encountered over the years there you got in spades in one day! Valet takes FOREVER. Housekeeping is hit or miss. Sometimes your room is done by 2pm or 3pm when you're back from the parks for a break, sometimes it isn't. But, on checkout morning it's amazing how fast they get to your room!

That Veranda incident is disgusting. I would absolutely say something to the manager about that if you get the chance. At the holidays we saw him a couple times during appetizers asking guests how their stay was going. (And for goodness sake's- there is literally silverware right there under the counter! ...in retrospect if you're too rude to wait for the serving spoon you're too rude to use silverware. Or you're an unattended child.) I didn't witness that behavior but they started serving at 4:30pm then and large amounts of people weren't quite around yet so I think that in itself helped keep the hovering vultures at bay.

I really hope this trip gets better for you ASAP!


----------



## Malcon10t

Today was better, housekeeping was done before 3.  We spent the day doing the food kiosks, and headed up for desserts in the Veranda.  We got there at 7, and got the tail end of dinner. They didn't have the carving station on weekends, so still haven't seen it.  We hung out on the patio, and waited for dessert at 8.  They came and again say all the desserts out, without serve ware again.  Their intent is to get it all set out, take their time, and have all wait.  That said it was almost 10 after 8 before they had it situated and brought out service ware.  Yes, people were taking prior to completion, and I didn't blame them.


----------



## Malcon10t

OK, I am glad this happened to me and not someone else.  So, last night when we went for desserts, I didn't realize there was an issue when we entered the lounge. There were 8 of us (2 rooms, 4 each room).  One of kids (she is 12) didn't have her key.  The woman manning the door (there was someone there each evening and you presented your room key and she would use it to open the door for you...) had asked to see her key, and she blanked and said she didn't have it.  The woman at the door chewed her out, said she'd let her in THIS time since she was with us, and told her she needed to carry it ALL the time.  If I had known this was happening, I would have told the CM "Hang on a sec while I have concierge print her another key."  There was no reason to chew out a 12yo.  Chew me out for not double checking *I* had her key.

Then today, we were leaving and I went to the bell desk to retrieve the packages I purchased and sent back to the hotel.  Guess what?  They're lost.  They are going to find it and ship them to me.  And when I finally joined my family at the valet drive and they had already loaded everything in the car and were waiting on me, I asked a valet if he could return the scooter to the bell desk.  No, couldn't do that (lost that tip!) and I went ahead and did it.  But I am just so used to the DLH valets just handling it for me, it was weird for me.


----------



## Jennafoo

So I read a review on TripAdvisor about how tall the new beds are in the remodeled GCH rooms, and I thought, "Oh, it can't be that bad."

It kinda is.

 

I could hardly be called short at 5'9", but I have trouble getting into this bed. Especially because I have pain in my legs and feet. I have to sort of stand on my toes and scoot my butt onto it. No falling into bed at the end of a long park day.

I found myself wishing for a stool.

No idea how kids and smaller folks manage. However, I read a lot about the mattresses being "soft" but mine is nice and firm,


----------



## Jennafoo

Jennafoo said:


> I could hardly be called short at 5'9", but I have trouble getting into this bed. Especially because I have pain in my legs and feet. I have to sort of stand on my toes and scoot my butt onto it. No falling into bed at the end of a long park day.
> 
> I found myself wishing for a stool.



Lo and behold, as soon as I said I wished I had a stool, I found one under the sink! Magic!

 

Still, if you have to provide stools so your 5'9" guests can access their beds, they might be too tall.


----------



## StormyCA

Malcon10t said:


> OK, I am glad this happened to me and not someone else.  So, last night when we went for desserts, I didn't realize there was an issue when we entered the lounge. There were 8 of us (2 rooms, 4 each room).  One of kids (she is 12) didn't have her key.  The woman manning the door (there was someone there each evening and you presented your room key and she would use it to open the door for you...) had asked to see her key, and she blanked and said she didn't have it.  The woman at the door chewed her out, said she'd let her in THIS time since she was with us, and told her she needed to carry it ALL the time.  If I had known this was happening, I would have told the CM "Hang on a sec while I have concierge print her another key."  There was no reason to chew out a 12yo.  Chew me out for not double checking *I* had her key.
> 
> Then today, we were leaving and I went to the bell desk to retrieve the packages I purchased and sent back to the hotel.  Guess what?  They're lost.  They are going to find it and ship them to me.  And when I finally joined my family at the valet drive and they had already loaded everything in the car and were waiting on me, I asked a valet if he could return the scooter to the bell desk.  No, couldn't do that (lost that tip!) and I went ahead and did it.  But I am just so used to the DLH valets just handling it for me, it was weird for me.



Dang!  You just seemed to have 'bad trip gremlins' following you around on this trip!  

You know, I never send purchases over to the bell desk on our last full day for just that reason, that they might not be there the next morning when we leave.  I always thought maybe I was being a bit paranoid, but I guess not!  It's disappointing, but as long as they don't charge you for shipping when the items are found or replace them if they're not I guess I'd grin and bear it.    

The scooter thing was really rude!  How much trouble could it have been to take 3 minutes to run it in for you!

Do you think that mousekeeping and bell/valet services may be 'under new management' and thus disorganized or that they've been given stricter 'rules' and/or are being watched closely?

Here's hoping on that your next trip things are back up to acceptable standards.  I know you're a frequent guest at the Grand, so I'd be 'writing a sternly worded letter of complaint' as the saying goes.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Jennafoo said:


> So I read a review on TripAdvisor about how tall the new beds are in the remodeled GCH rooms, and I thought, "Oh, it can't be that bad."
> 
> It kinda is.
> 
> View attachment 306864
> 
> I could hardly be called short at 5'9", but I have trouble getting into this bed. Especially because I have pain in my legs and feet. I have to sort of stand on my toes and scoot my butt onto it. No falling into bed at the end of a long park day.
> 
> I found myself wishing for a stool.
> 
> No idea how kids and smaller folks manage. However, I read a lot about the mattresses being "soft" but mine is nice and firm,



To be honest, I didn't notice that the beds were extra high, and I'm 4'10"! But then again, most beds are high for me, so maybe I'm so used to having to climb up onto things that I didn't notice it was any higher than usual.


----------



## StormyCA

Jennafoo said:


> So I read a review on TripAdvisor about how tall the new beds are in the remodeled GCH rooms, and I thought, "Oh, it can't be that bad."
> 
> It kinda is.
> 
> View attachment 306864
> 
> I could hardly be called short at 5'9", but I have trouble getting into this bed. Especially because I have pain in my legs and feet. I have to sort of stand on my toes and scoot my butt onto it. No falling into bed at the end of a long park day.
> 
> I found myself wishing for a stool.
> 
> No idea how kids and smaller folks manage. However, I read a lot about the mattresses being "soft" but mine is nice and firm,



Us smaller folks manage by taking a running leap and vaulting from the step to the bed! lol  

Actually, we had a good laugh when one of us did the 'scoot the butt' thing, lost footing and slid to the floor in mid-scoot.


----------



## Malcon10t

StormyCA said:


> Dang!  You just seemed to have 'bad trip gremlins' following you around on this trip!
> 
> You know, I never send purchases over to the bell desk on our last full day for just that reason, that they might not be there the next morning when we leave.  I always thought maybe I was being a bit paranoid, but I guess not!  It's disappointing, but as long as they don't charge you for shipping when the items are found or replace them if they're not I guess I'd grin and bear it.
> 
> The scooter thing was really rude!  How much trouble could it have been to take 3 minutes to run it in for you!
> 
> Do you think that mousekeeping and bell/valet services may be 'under new management' and thus disorganized or that they've been given stricter 'rules' and/or are being watched closely?
> 
> Here's hoping on that your next trip things are back up to acceptable standards.  I know you're a frequent guest at the Grand, so I'd be 'writing a sternly worded letter of complaint' as the saying goes.


I honestly don't know.  It was very strange.  I got to the point where I was just laughing about it.  In fact, I hadn't posted this yet, but I noticed this glass.  I cannot say for sure it was there Thurs night when we arrived, but it was there Friday morning when I exited.  When it was STILL there Sunday morning, I laughed and snapped a pic for you guys.  I kept wondering all weekend if it was just that no one saw it, or no one wanted to grab it.











StormyCA said:


> Us smaller folks manage by taking a running leap and vaulting from the step to the bed! lol
> 
> Actually, we had a good laugh when one of us did the 'scoot the butt' thing, lost footing and slid to the floor in mid-scoot.


I am all of 5'3".  My daughter gets a good laugh at me getting on the beds, as I basically just do a combat type crawl to get on.


----------



## azdisneylover

Jennafoo said:


> So I read a review on TripAdvisor about how tall the new beds are in the remodeled GCH rooms, and I thought, "Oh, it can't be that bad."
> 
> It kinda is.
> 
> View attachment 306864
> 
> I could hardly be called short at 5'9", but I have trouble getting into this bed. Especially because I have pain in my legs and feet. I have to sort of stand on my toes and scoot my butt onto it. No falling into bed at the end of a long park day.
> 
> I found myself wishing for a stool.
> 
> No idea how kids and smaller folks manage. However, I read a lot about the mattresses being "soft" but mine is nice and firm,



Since I am 5'3 and fluffy, I jump, and with a healthy dose of pixie dust, I make it onto the bed and not on the floor. Lord help me if I have to tinkle in the middle of the night.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Malcon10t said:


> I honestly don't know.  It was very strange.  I got to the point where I was just laughing about it.  In fact, I hadn't posted this yet, but I noticed this glass.  I cannot say for sure it was there Thurs night when we arrived, but it was there Friday morning when I exited.  When it was STILL there Sunday morning, I laughed and snapped a pic for you guys.  I kept wondering all weekend if it was just that no one saw it, or no one wanted to grab it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am all of 5'3".  My daughter gets a good laugh at me getting on the beds, as I basically just do a combat type crawl to get on.


I couldn't believe it when they lost your merchandise. What a jaw drop moment.

I relayed your experience to my fam and it actually triggered a lengthy dissection of our GCH CL stay from right before Xmas. We hadn't really talked about what we each felt were the "bad" aspects and we found it very enlightening as we had passed the "omg I loved the trip" phase and got to the "well, actually" phase. I found out my Mom was as mad at the concierge team as I was, she had apparently approached them about something and she felt they were very rude to her as she'd broken up their convo. So much so she never talked to them again that trip. She didn't care for the afternoon snacks, was upset about the scones being bad and lack of chocolate covered strawberries. She didn't care for the evening appetizers for the most part. I was like "actually... me too." It was a sad but enlightening family convo from a fam that has loved GCH CL for many years. Our trip next week we've booked std room GCH, not CL so we'll see how our DIY CL comes out. I kinda think the next trip could be DLH CL actually.


----------



## Nonsuch

Malcon10t said:


> ...In fact, I hadn't posted this yet, but I noticed this glass.  I cannot say for sure it was there Thurs night when we arrived, but it was there Friday morning when I exited.  When it was STILL there Sunday morning, I laughed and snapped a pic for you guys.  I kept wondering all weekend if it was just that no one saw it, or no one wanted to grab it.


It's nice to see I'm not the only one that takes pictures of random stuff 

I hate this newly installed carpet with the corner cut off.


----------



## Whistlebee

We’ve only stayed at The Grand once and it was the worst hotel stay we’ve ever had and at that time the most money we’d ever spent on a hotel.  It was a few years ago, 2014 or 2015.  Stayed in a woods view room.  Our first night we had to evacuate in the middle of the night for a fire alarm.  Spent 20-30 minutes in Downtown Disney with our 2 little girls freezing because we were all in pajamas.  One of the pools was being refurbished so every time we walked to our room (above Napa Rose) we could here the jack hammering.  This in itself wouldn’t have been a big deal as maintenance and improvements are necessary but it just added on to everything else that went wrong.  The one day we decided to use the pool and took a mid-day Break we get down to the pool in our swimwear and find out the pool is closed because someone pooped in it (the one with the slide).  The other large pool is closed for refurbishment.  Ok... again, not the hotels fault but boy are we having bad luck.  On our checkout day, they started doing some kind of construction in the hotel room next to us.  It was insanely loud.  I think it went on for 2 hours.  When I called down to valet to get my car they couldn’t hear me over the construction noise...that’s how loud it was.  When the bellman came up to get our bags he was in shock that our room was so loud.  He asked me how long that had been going on and when I told him he said, “Unbelievable “.  He was truly shocked.   Now add this on to the fact that many rides were closed for refurbishment and THEN the Santa Ana winds kicked up closing down even more.  Disneyland was also having electrical problems and most rides we tried to get on were closed at park opening one day.  I’m talking like 8 out of 10 rides that we were walking to different lands to get too.  It was insane.  Worst trip we’ve ever had and the most $$$ we had ever spent on a trip to DL.  I finally did complain about how many rides were down and the fact that we couldn’t get on any rides one of our mornings and the front desk did give us a few fast passes for that.  I wish I would’ve thought to complain about our actual hotel experience and been given some $ back but oh well.  I definitely will if it happens again.  Speaking of again....after many stays at PPH and a few at DLH we are actually thinking of giving GCH another try.  The main thing I wish is that with the prices they charge at the onsite hotels they deliver with the service you’d expect at a 5 star hotel (or something even remotely in the ballpark).  We’ve honestly had much better service at PPH for half the cost.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Whistlebee said:


> We’ve only stayed at The Grand once and it was the worst hotel stay we’ve ever had and at that time the most money we’d ever spent on a hotel.  It was a few years ago, 2014 or 2015.  Stayed in a woods view room.  Our first night we had to evacuate in the middle of the night for a fire alarm.  Spent 20-30 minutes in Downtown Disney with our 2 little girls freezing because we were all in pajamas.  One of the pools was being refurbished so every time we walked to our room (above Napa Rose) we could here the jack hammering.  This in itself wouldn’t have been a big deal as maintenance and improvements are necessary but it just added on to everything else that went wrong.  The one day we decided to use the pool and took a mid-day Break we get down to the pool in our swimwear and find out the pool is closed because someone pooped in it (the one with the slide).  The other large pool is closed for refurbishment.  Ok... again, not the hotels fault but boy are we having bad luck.  On our checkout day, they started doing some kind of construction in the hotel room next to us.  It was insanely loud.  I think it went on for 2 hours.  When I called down to valet to get my car they couldn’t hear me over the construction noise...that’s how loud it was.  When the bellman came up to get our bags he was in shock that our room was so loud.  He asked me how long that had been going on and when I told him he said, “Unbelievable “.  He was truly shocked.   Now add this on to the fact that many rides were closed for refurbishment and THEN the Santa Ana winds kicked up closing down even more.  Disneyland was also having electrical problems and most rides we tried to get on were closed at park opening one day.  I’m talking like 8 out of 10 rides that we were walking to different lands to get too.  It was insane.  Worst trip we’ve ever had and the most $$$ we had ever spent on a trip to DL.  I finally did complain about how many rides were down and the fact that we couldn’t get on any rides one of our mornings and the front desk did give us a few fast passes for that.  I wish I would’ve thought to complain about our actual hotel experience and been given some $ back but oh well.  I definitely will if it happens again.  Speaking of again....after many stays at PPH and a few at DLH we are actually thinking of giving GCH another try.  The main thing I wish is that with the prices they charge at the onsite hotels they deliver with the service you’d expect at a 5 star hotel (or something even remotely in the ballpark).  We’ve honestly had much better service at PPH for half the cost.


Well... the service at GCH won't be any better than your last trip. We pay what we do for the location, we know the level of service doesn't (and never has) come close being what one might expect for the prices charged. That said the rooms are now MUCH nicer imho with the rain shower & storage space under the beds and outlets everywhere so that should factor into consideration as well now.


----------



## Whistlebee

gottalovepluto said:


> Well... the service at GCH won't be any better than your last trip. We pay what we do for the location, we know the level of service doesn't (and never has) come close being what one might expect for the prices charged. That said the rooms are now MUCH nicer imho with the rain shower & storage space under the beds and outlets everywhere so that should factor into consideration as well now.


Well, thanks for helping keep my expectations low, lol.   I think that is part of the problem.  The price is so high that you expect more than you get.  DLH is actually our favorite out of the three hotels but we love the pool at GCH.  Last time we stayed at PPH we rented a cabana at GCH just to use their pool.  The DLH’s pool is obviously great too but I like the relaxing vibe at GCH’s pool.  Planning on GCH because we don’t normally go during the high season and we know July will be very hot.  Less walking and our favorite pool wins out this time.


----------



## cattywampus

ariel1025 said:


> @cattywampus , sorry if I missed it somehow, but what room view did you have for this room? Thanks!



I *think* it was a pool view. We were in the main building 2nd floor, right behind the lobby fireplace.


----------



## emmagator

Can anyone comment on the poolside cabanas? Half vs full day? Level of privacy? Can you choose a specific cabana? Any comments or experiences would be greatly appreciated.

We're staying a week in late June.


----------



## Nonsuch

emmagator said:


> Can anyone comment on the poolside cabanas? Half vs full day? Level of privacy? Can you choose a specific cabana? Any comments or experiences would be greatly appreciated.


A few thing I recall, but will post more when I at home (currently roughing it at Shanghai Toy Story Hotel, which does not have a pool ). 

There are now 6 cabanas, increased from 4 prior to the renovation. 
3 cabanas are spread out in the space of the original 4, increasing privacy. 
3 new cabanas are on the west side of the pool nearest Storytellers (fountain pool?)
In the off-season (when I checked in January) only 6 hour full day was available for $250. 
When days are longer, full day is 8 hours and half day is available (rates had not been set).
Food menu has been expanded, with food prepared at Storytellers rather than Whitewater. 
Occupancy has been increased from 6 to 10. 
Specific cabanas can be requested, but not guaranteed. 
60 day advance booking.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Just back from a std view stay with 5. Got our daybed and a room close to the elevators as requested (we could have gotten a room when we checked in around 7am but we opted to wait for a better location). Security lines were never more than a few people, but we were always through by 7:00am. Much nicer this trip than my last trip but we got out much earlier this trip due to 7am EMHs. 3rd floor has a nice relaxing area, and seeing that Club 33 concierge there was kinda neat and weird at the same time. Like someone was always watching you even though all I ever heard them say was “I don’t work for the hotel” when hotel guests would ask something... so, neat but weird at the same time. And of course they’d be set up on the 3rd floor!

The underbed storage made a huge difference in space. We did not have one of the old daybed rooms, so just a normal sized room, but we did have 5 adults and still had enough space when we used the underbed storage area.

Nice stay this trip. Brought our own food and drinks for a DIY club level experience this trip and that worked nice actually. Took a photo of the fridge after I filled it to give people an idea of the fridge space and will try to upload that.


----------



## gottalovepluto

We removed one of the shelves.


----------



## gottalovepluto

And what is up with this on the 3rd floor? Is it ever used?


----------



## goooof1

I see the fridge fits ALL the ESSENTIALS !!!


----------



## Angrose

gottalovepluto said:


> Just back from a std view stay with 5. Got our daybed and a room close to the elevators as requested (we could have gotten a room when we checked in around 7am but we opted to wait for a better location). Security lines were never more than a few people, but we were always through by 7:00am. Much nicer this trip than my last trip but we got out much earlier this trip due to 7am EMHs. 3rd floor has a nice relaxing area, and seeing that Club 33 concierge there was kinda neat and weird at the same time. Like someone was always watching you even though all I ever heard them say was “I don’t work for the hotel” when hotel guests would ask something... so, neat but weird at the same time. And of course they’d be set up on the 3rd floor!
> 
> The underbed storage made a huge difference in space. We did not have one of the old daybed rooms, so just a normal sized room, but we did have 5 adults and still had enough space when we used the underbed storage area.
> 
> Nice stay this trip. Brought our own food and drinks for a DIY club level experience this trip and that worked nice actually. Took a photo of the fridge after I filled it to give people an idea of the fridge space and will try to upload that.


So you didn't feel too cramped with 5 adults in one room? I'm doing a big family trip in August. It looks like we'll be a group of 10 so will get 2 rooms at a minimum: 8 adults and 2 kids. I'd love to get a suite, but it's cheaper to get 2 rooms.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Angrose said:


> So you didn't feel too cramped with 5 adults in one room? I'm doing a big family trip in August. It looks like we'll be a group of 10 so will get 2 rooms at a minimum: 8 adults and 2 kids. I'd love to get a suite, but it's cheaper to get 2 rooms.


It was still cramped feeling, but not like it used to be. You will have to utilize the closet and cabinet space because there is not enough floor space to go the live out of a suitcase route. We didn't spend much time in the room just hanging out and when we did want to do that we utilized the inside landing area with chairs on level 3 which was close to our room when we wanted a bit more space to eat/drink/play cards. (Although playing cards turned out to be very impractical there for us.) We fit 4 large suitcases under the 2 queen beds and still had room to put other things like shoes, rain boots, and souvenirs under the beds. The 5th suitcase went in this little alcove area by the door just fine. We used our flying suitcases so they are the largest you can fly with without being charged overage fees to give you an idea of the size of space under the beds now (ALL Disney hotels need this upgrade!). We set all our snacks out on the desk space so people could grab something anytime and we weren't constantly packing/unpacking/searching for different snacks for everyone. Worked great. There is a lack of hanging space in the bathrooms so hanging up our swimsuits took some consideration since there is no line in the bathroom to hang anything on. There was enough counter space in the bathroom when we utilized the under counter shelves for some of our stuff. The dual sinks outside shower/toilet are great with 5 people. One person can be showering or in the bathroom but the dual sinks are an area right next to it so everyone else can still get ready/blow dry hair/whatever.

OH- and I just remembered last trip I highly recommended people bring earplugs because of the non-stop high pitch sounds coming from the new electrical outlets. That wasn't a problem in this room! No high pitch sounds like that, something was definitely off in the room we had just before Christmas.


----------



## kateandy08096

My husband and I are staying in a 2bd VGC Oct 1st to 13th. Never been as we are only WDW vets. Is VGC worth the DVC points or should we stay elsewhere? After reading some of the posts I am a little concerned now


----------



## Angrose

gottalovepluto said:


> It was still cramped feeling, but not like it used to be. You will have to utilize the closet and cabinet space because there is not enough floor space to go the live out of a suitcase route. We didn't spend much time in the room just hanging out and when we did want to do that we utilized the inside landing area with chairs on level 3 which was close to our room when we wanted a bit more space to eat/drink/play cards. (Although playing cards turned out to be very impractical there for us.) We fit 4 large suitcases under the 2 queen beds and still had room to put other things like shoes, rain boots, and souvenirs under the beds. The 5th suitcase went in this little alcove area by the door just fine. We used our flying suitcases so they are the largest you can fly with without being charged overage fees to give you an idea of the size of space under the beds now (ALL Disney hotels need this upgrade!). We set all our snacks out on the desk space so people could grab something anytime and we weren't constantly packing/unpacking/searching for different snacks for everyone. Worked great. There is a lack of hanging space in the bathrooms so hanging up our swimsuits took some consideration since there is no line in the bathroom to hang anything on. There was enough counter space in the bathroom when we utilized the under counter shelves for some of our stuff. The dual sinks outside shower/toilet are great with 5 people. One person can be showering or in the bathroom but the dual sinks are an area right next to it so everyone else can still get ready/blow dry hair/whatever.
> 
> OH- and I just remembered last trip I highly recommended people bring earplugs because of the non-stop high pitch sounds coming from the new electrical outlets. That wasn't a problem in this room! No high pitch sounds like that, something was definitely off in the room we had just before Christmas.


This is all really good info, thanks so much! I'm thinking if we go this route we would need to put the 2 kiddos in one room with parents/grandma, so the other adults can hang out in the other room if needed. I agree that we won't be spending too much time in the room. It'll be August so I'm seeing lots of pool time happening. Only the kiddos would spend a lot of time in the room for rest/quite time. Ugh, I'm sorta thinking we need to spring for the suite though. I wish the VGC 2br could fit all of us, but it says it only accommodates 9. Well, there's always the Disneyland Hotel if we feel that the Grand won't meet our needs. Or, I'll just have to churn some more CCs, if you know what I mean, lol!


----------



## StormyCA

There had been some earlier comments about the fridges as to size and fitting to-go containers.  Looks to me as if they're the same height and width, but they do look significantly shallower.


----------



## limace

kateandy08096 said:


> My husband and I are staying in a 2bd VGC Oct 1st to 13th. Never been as we are only WDW vets. Is VGC worth the DVC points or should we stay elsewhere? After reading some of the posts I am a little concerned now


Not sure what posts are concerning you? 12 days will be a ton of points-so can’t tell you if it’s worth it for your family, but the resorts and the rooms are beautiful. Are you planning on spending all that time at DL? I looove DL but that might be too long even for me.


----------



## kateandy08096

limace said:


> Not sure what posts are concerning you? 12 days will be a ton of points-so can’t tell you if it’s worth it for your family, but the resorts and the rooms are beautiful. Are you planning on spending all that time at DL? I looove DL but that might be too long even for me.


The concerning posts were a few people stated the resort isn't worth the price and the rooms wernt worth it etc. I've never been. It's only my husband and I but the 2 bed room is all that was available we 675 points yearly so the points isn't the issue We frequent WDW every few months. Well he golfs and I plan Disney trips. Lol but now we only plan on spending 4 days at DL and Ca adventure and the rest will be exploring San Diego, LA, Hollywood Malibu Santa monica etc. I work for Comcast NBCUniversal so I get free tickets yearly to universal so definitely want to add that to the plans if time allows.


----------



## LilyJC

kateandy08096 said:


> The concerning posts were a few people stated the resort isn't worth the price and the rooms wernt worth it etc. I've never been. It's only my husband and I but the 2 bed room is all that was available we 675 points yearly so the points isn't the issue We frequent WDW every few months. Well he golfs and I plan Disney trips. Lol but now we only plan on spending 4 days at DL and Ca adventure and the rest will be exploring San Diego, LA, Hollywood Malibu Santa monica etc. I work for Comcast NBCUniversal so I get free tickets yearly to universal so definitely want to add that to the plans if time allows.



The villas are different than the hotel rooms! You’ll love it, and October is such a fun time to visit.


----------



## Nonsuch

kateandy08096 said:


> My husband and I are staying in a 2bd VGC Oct 1st to 13th. Never been as we are only WDW vets. Is VGC worth the DVC points or should we stay elsewhere? After reading some of the posts I am a little concerned now


You will not be disappointed with VGC 
My favorite rooms at DLR, although I have not stayed in the Signature Suites. 

When advanced planning (and points) permit, DW and I stay in a 1-bedroom villa. 2 full bathrooms is nice. 
2-bedroom will have excess space for just 2, but you should be fine 

We visit in early October specifically for Gay Days, but sometimes skip the hotel to take advantage of the excellent Gay Days rates for GCH and tickets. Gay Days has minimal impact on crowds except: a few scheduled photo meets and the Friday Halloween party.


----------



## franandaj

kateandy08096 said:


> The concerning posts were a few people stated the resort isn't worth the price and the rooms wernt worth it etc. I've never been. It's only my husband and I but the 2 bed room is all that was available we 675 points yearly so the points isn't the issue



I would seriously waitlist for a one bedroom part of the time if you can. Waitlists open up often since lot of the owners are locals like me. I love the VGC more than any of my WDW properties and I've stayed at just about all of them. But if you plan to explore places up in LA you really might want to stay closer to there. I had a friend from Canada visit last year and i wrote him all kinds of emails before he arrived trying to explain how bad traffic can be here and he didn't believe me.
He did take my advice and stay close to Universal the night before visiting that park, but spent 4 hours that night driving to Anaheim in rush hour traffic at 5PM when they left Universal.

LA is one place where you need to stay in proximity to where you want to visit and travel on the middle of the night or between 10AM and 2PM.

The two bedroom will be total overkill for two of you, but i wouldnt be surprised if a one bedroom would come up on a waitlist. Ive had good luck in the past.


----------



## kateandy08096

franandaj said:


> I would seriously waitlist for a one bedroom part of the time if you can. Waitlists open up often since lot of the owners are locals like me. I love the VGC more than any of my WDW properties and I've stayed at just about all of them. But if you plan to explore places up in LA you really might want to stay closer to there. I had a friend from Canada visit last year and i wrote him all kinds of emails before he arrived trying to explain how bad traffic can be here and he didn't believe me.
> He did take my advice and stay close to Universal the night before visiting that park, but spent 4 hours that night driving to Anaheim in rush hour traffic at 5PM when they left Universal.
> 
> LA is one place where you need to stay in proximity to where you want to visit and travel on the middle of the night or between 10AM and 2PM.
> 
> The two bedroom will be total overkill for two of you, but i wouldnt be surprised if a one bedroom would come up on a waitlist. Ive had good luck in the past.


Thanks for the heads up. We have a studio wait listed and a 1 bd. I would hate to waste points since we frequent WDW every 3 to 4 months but if the wait list doesn't come through at least we have something.


----------



## limace

kateandy08096 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. We have a studio wait listed and a 1 bd. I would hate to waste points since we frequent WDW every 3 to 4 months but if the wait list doesn't come through at least we have something.


I agree. Or cancel part of your reservation for the part of your trip where you explore other parts of CA-heck, splurge and stay as the Del Coronado in San Diego!


----------



## cruisehopeful

kateandy08096 said:


> My husband and I are staying in a 2bd VGC Oct 1st to 13th. Never been as we are only WDW vets. Is VGC worth the DVC points or should we stay elsewhere? After reading some of the posts I am a little concerned now


You will love it. I have read many posts and trip reports of WDW regulars who said VGC was their favorite DVC. It is very expensive if you are only using the room to sleep and shower, though. If that is the case, you may want to price out a regular hotel room there. 


kateandy08096 said:


> but now we only plan on spending 4 days at DL and Ca adventure and the rest will be exploring San Diego, LA, Hollywood Malibu Santa monica etc


VGC is a good place for the DL portion. It is a really bad location choice for doing all the other stuff. Hopefully, you'll find something closer to your other destinations for those parts of your vacation.


----------



## StarlitNight05

gottalovepluto said:


> Nice stay this trip. Brought our own food and drinks for a DIY club level experience this trip and that worked nice actually. Took a photo of the fridge after I filled it to give people an idea of the fridge space and will try to upload that.


I love the idea of a DIY club level experience! Just out of curiousity, what types of non-perishable snacks did you bring? Or were you able to fit more in the fridge after the drinks? I try to always get or bring some type of grab and go snacks with us, but I always end up just getting protein bars and/or trail mix.


----------



## gottalovepluto

StarlitNight05 said:


> I love the idea of a DIY club level experience! Just out of curiousity, what types of non-perishable snacks did you bring? Or were you able to fit more in the fridge after the drinks? I try to always get or bring some type of grab and go snacks with us, but I always end up just getting protein bars and/or trail mix.


We didn't put anything else in the fridge. We took an overnight bag stuffed with goodies that didn't have to be refridgerated. Snack bars for the morning to grab and go. Big Ziploc bag of nuts. Huge bag of Chex Mix also brought girl scout cookies, bite sized candies, milk-carton sized containers of gold fish, single serve Milanos, and some M&Ms that went on sale the day before we left town at our grocery store (those came home, we def went to big on the candy!), I don't quite remember what else. Obviously, we weren't healthy but we went big on the junk food because vacay  We brought some oranges but after trying to eat one we brought the rest home, just too impractical in the room! Oh, we also cooked up some rice crispy treats before we left and brought them in a cookie container. We remembered to bring dixie cups and bowls and napkins. We forgot the wine opener and had to buy one at the Fairfield we hit up the night before moving to GCH.

We went to Target before leaving town (we drive to DL) and got our ideas there, they have some really handy snack sized stuff (gold fish, milanos and a lot more) and then we turned around in the aisle and were like- oh, Chex Mix, didn't think of that! Figured chips would be too messy so that worked great for a salty snack. We really had no idea what we'd bring until we just started looking at the store


----------



## StarlitNight05

gottalovepluto said:


> We didn't put anything else in the fridge. We took an overnight bag stuffed with goodies that didn't have to be refridgerated. Snack bars for the morning to grab and go. Big Ziploc bag of nuts. Huge bag of Chex Mix also brought girl scout cookies, bite sized candies, milk-carton sized containers of gold fish, single serve Milanos, and some M&Ms that went on sale the day before we left town at our grocery store (those came home, we def went to big on the candy!), I don't quite remember what else. Obviously, we weren't healthy but we went big on the junk food because vacay  We brought some oranges but after trying to eat one we brought the rest home, just too impractical in the room! Oh, we also cooked up some rice crispy treats before we left and brought them in a cookie container. We remembered to bring dixie cups and bowls and napkins. We forgot the wine opener and had to buy one at the Fairfield we hit up the night before moving to GCH.
> 
> We went to Target before leaving town (we drive to DL) and got our ideas there, they have some really handy snack sized stuff (gold fish, milanos and a lot more) and then we turned around in the aisle and were like- oh, Chex Mix, didn't think of that! Figured chips would be too messy so that worked great for a salty snack. We really had no idea what we'd bring until we just started looking at the store


Great ideas -- especially those single serve milanos. And we totally go nuts on desserts during our vacations too, so no judgements there.  The one thing I ALWAYS forget are utensils, plates, etc. I'll need to make a list this time for our trip next month.


----------



## azdisneylover

Malcon10t said:


> OK, I am glad this happened to me and not someone else.  So, last night when we went for desserts, I didn't realize there was an issue when we entered the lounge. There were 8 of us (2 rooms, 4 each room).  One of kids (she is 12) didn't have her key.  The woman manning the door (there was someone there each evening and you presented your room key and she would use it to open the door for you...) had asked to see her key, and she blanked and said she didn't have it.  The woman at the door chewed her out, said she'd let her in THIS time since she was with us, and told her she needed to carry it ALL the time.  If I had known this was happening, I would have told the CM "Hang on a sec while I have concierge print her another key."  There was no reason to chew out a 12yo.  Chew me out for not double checking *I* had her key.
> 
> Then today, we were leaving and I went to the bell desk to retrieve the packages I purchased and sent back to the hotel.  Guess what?  They're lost.  They are going to find it and ship them to me.  And when I finally joined my family at the valet drive and they had already loaded everything in the car and were waiting on me, I asked a valet if he could return the scooter to the bell desk.  No, couldn't do that (lost that tip!) and I went ahead and did it.  But I am just so used to the DLH valets just handling it for me, it was weird for me.



Do you have any pictures of the club lounge? Any of the food they put out?


----------



## minimemm

First time staying at the Grand Californian.  5 nights in CourtYard View.  Can you please help me request a room? Any pics of view from room would be great.  the cast member told me to request, near Napa Rose, pool, high floor.  I would like quiet, and nice view.  HELP!


----------



## GlitteryOtters

Just a heads up on the pool situation here at the GCH right now...when we arrived on the 20th all pools were open, yesterday they had closed one and this morning, when my friend who is on the trip with me went for a swim, she was the only one out there and she noticed that they had closed a second pool, so only 2 were open. We are leaving to return home in a few minutes, so I won’t be able to give further status updates, but I thought I’d share for those of you with pool/cabana plans this week.


~Meg


----------



## franandaj

I check in on Friday. I hope they fix that. We had planned to spend Saturday afternoon at the pool!


----------



## ParkHopper1

minimemm said:


> First time staying at the Grand Californian.  5 nights in CourtYard View.  Can you please help me request a room? Any pics of view from room would be great.  the cast member told me to request, near Napa Rose, pool, high floor.  I would like quiet, and nice view.  HELP!



All of the Courtyard view rooms are great, they are my favorite category at the GCH.

Only request if you want near the elevators...but the tend to be in conflict with your desire for "quiet" since they will have the most traffic going by your room. Closer to Main elevators is the noises as those can be right of the grand hall and lobby, near Napa Rose elevator are nice for proximity, but again you tend to get a lot more traffic walking by.

I would not sweat requests...even being upper floors vs lower is not that big of a distinction in the Courtyard Category


----------



## azdisneylover

GlitteryOtters said:


> Just a heads up on the pool situation here at the GCH right now...when we arrived on the 20th all pools were open, yesterday they had closed one and this morning, when my friend who is on the trip with me went for a swim, she was the only one out there and she noticed that they had closed a second pool, so only 2 were open. We are leaving to return home in a few minutes, so I won’t be able to give further status updates, but I thought I’d share for those of you with pool/cabana plans this week.
> 
> 
> ~Meg




Friday at the pool across from the DCA entrance, there were lifeguard training going on in the pool area.


----------



## twodogs

Has anyone stayed in a room with a King, a daybed and a fold out chair?  I really want this configuration but didn’t get it last time. We go again soon and I’ve again made it my only request. So is it really uncommon as a room type?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twodogs said:


> Has anyone stayed in a room with a King, a daybed and a fold out chair?  I really want this configuration but didn’t get it last time. We go again soon and I’ve again made it my only request. So is it really uncommon as a room type?



...


----------



## Malcon10t

minimemm said:


> First time staying at the Grand Californian.  5 nights in CourtYard View.  Can you please help me request a room? Any pics of view from room would be great.  the cast member told me to request, near Napa Rose, pool, high floor.  I would like quiet, and nice view.  HELP!


I like most of the court yard views.  You can see the rooms in this map.  The rooms around the blank area (facing in) are courtyard rooms.



twodogs said:


> Has anyone stayed in a room with a King, a daybed and a fold out chair?  I really want this configuration but didn’t get it last time. We go again soon and I’ve again made it my only request. So is it really uncommon as a room type?


Yes, I believe there are only 59 rooms, really limited.


----------



## twodogs

Thanks as always Malcon10t!  We can do the two queens and day bed and I think that one is pretty common. We are two adults and two,kids but I like to split the kids up for everyone’s sanity.


----------



## Nonsuch

twodogs said:


> Has anyone stayed in a room with a King, a daybed and a fold out chair?


I have 
4325 last November, a courtyard view
4333 2 weeks ago, a park view

Photos from 4325:
(sorry about the poor lighting)
 
 
 
 
 
 



Malcon10t said:


> Yes, I believe there are only 59 rooms, really limited.


There has also been a post reporting 300 rooms with 2 queens and daybed.
If these numbers are accurate, about a third of the room have daybeds.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Nonsuch said:


> There has also been a post reporting 300 rooms with 2 queens and daybed..



Yup, that was told to me first hand by the GM of the GCH..."about 300" was the exact quote

That was referring to rooms with the new twin size convertible sofas...not sure what the mix of kings and 2 queens is of the 300 however. 

The Kings are held back for the business travelers if they are having a group in house that is using the convention or meeting space. If they are not blocked out for a group buy, only then are they released for general sales...which is why you will not get a guarantee ahead of time on a room request.


----------



## twodogs

Thanks all. We just checked out today and we got a king/daybed/sleeper chair room!!!  It was my only request (though I have done it as my only request before and not gotten it). We had a woods courtyard view. It was our favorite room yet, near Napa Rose elevators and great view. I would love to stay in this room again. Bedding worked great for our girls. I do think these rooms are smaller than the two queen rooms but the bedding was more important than space for us. So happy!


----------



## minimemm

twodogs said:


> Thanks all. We just checked out today and we got a king/daybed/sleeper chair room!!!  It was my only request (though I have done it as my only request before and not gotten it). We had a woods courtyard view. It was our favorite room yet, near Napa Rose elevators and great view. I would love to stay in this room again. Bedding worked great for our girls. I do think these rooms are smaller than the two queen rooms but the bedding was more important than space for us. So happy!


HI!  What is so great about the king bed room?  DO you have any pics?  Do you have pics of the view?  I am traveling alone.. maybe I should request this one?  what was the room number?  thanks!


----------



## twodogs

The pics above that Nonsuch posted are the same as the room we had. It was a woods courtyard view so we could see the monorail pass by. For us, the bedding arrangement was the key to happiness. Each child had her own bed (day bed and chair bed), and DH and I had a king like we are used to at home. When we’ve had 2 queens, it means either the kids have to share a queen and we have to share a queen which is tight, or one parent has to share a queen with one child.  No one feels like they have enough space and no one sleeps as well. So this configuration was perfect. It was 53xx. Can’t totally recall but I would not risk asking for a specific room number but just the bedding configuration you want. If you just ask for a number and it’s unavailable, the room assigner won’t know what about that room you wanted to try to find a comparable room.


----------



## Nonsuch

minimemm said:


> HI!  What is so great about the king bed room?  DO you have any pics?  Do you have pics of the view?  I am traveling alone.. maybe I should request this one?  what was the room number?  thanks!


While the same size as other rooms, the King bed rooms have more open floor space.
Certainly the best bed configuration for a solo guest, you should request one


----------



## guynhawaii

Aloha,

GCH DCA park entrance questions...
1.  EMH.  Taking into account security checkpoints and all other factors, which is most efficient entrance to DCA from GCH for DCA EMH?  The GCH DCA park entrance or the DTD entrance to the front gates of DCA?  I ask because my family and I do the 7 AM RDs and normally depart DLH at 6:15 AM.  This July will be our first GCH stay.  Want to ensure we do it smartly based upon the advice from the GCH vets.
2.  Lessons learned.  Anything we need to know about using the DCA park entrance?  Any do's or don'ts?  Any tidbits of advice?
3.  Best way to DLP?  Use the DCA entrance security check point, walk through DCA to DLP?  Or use the DTD extrance/ Security check point for DLP?


----------



## Nonsuch

guynhawaii said:


> 1.  EMH.  Taking into account security checkpoints and all other factors, which is most efficient entrance to DCA from GCH for DCA EMH?  The GCH DCA park entrance or the DTD entrance to the front gates of DCA?


DTD to the front gates will be faster for EMH (or regular park opening).  I often check the GCH to DCA entrance (30 minutes before opening) and the line is usually to Whitewater Snacks (often wrapping around and doubling back).



guynhawaii said:


> 2.  Lessons learned.  Anything we need to know about using the DCA park entrance?  Any do's or don'ts?  Any tidbits of advice?


Other than avoiding at park opening, there is seldom a line.


guynhawaii said:


> 3.  Best way to DLP?  Use the DCA entrance security check point, walk through DCA to DLP?  Or use the DTD extrance/ Security check point for DLP?


On this board, DLP is the abbreviation for Disneyland Paris. Disneyland (Anaheim) is just DL 
When my room is near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose (my usual request), using to GCH to DCA entrance is the fastest way to DL.


----------



## dreambar

twodogs said:


> Thanks all. We just checked out today and we got a king/daybed/sleeper chair room!!!  It was my only request (though I have done it as my only request before and not gotten it). We had a woods courtyard view. It was our favorite room yet, near Napa Rose elevators and great view. I would love to stay in this room again. Bedding worked great for our girls. I do think these rooms are smaller than the two queen rooms but the bedding was more important than space for us. So happy!


What room number did you get?


----------



## StormyCA

Just wondering if anyone knows the _length_ measurement for the pull out couch and chair beds?  BFF's daughter and she normally share one of the queens but the new configuration sounds as if maybe there's another option.  Problem is her daughter is around 5' 10".


----------



## Nonsuch

StormyCA said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows the _length_ measurement for the pull out couch and chair beds?  BFF's daughter and she normally share one of the queens but the new configuration sounds as if maybe there's another option.  Problem is her daughter is around 5' 10".


While I don’t have an exact measurement, she should be fine on either the daybed or chair bed. 

I brought a tape measure in my last visit specifically to measure the beds, and then forgot to do it. The new daybeds are definitely longer than the old style (pre-renovation)


----------



## ParkHopper1

StormyCA said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows the _length_ measurement for the pull out couch and chair beds



The convertible sofa day beds are a standard twin size mattress and those measure 35”x75”


----------



## GenGen22

What do the rooms look like that are included with the dapper day rate?  We have 4 people and requested 2 double/queen beds.  It's for 4 of us mother and daughter trip.


----------



## StarlitNight05

GenGen22 said:


> What do the rooms look like that are included with the dapper day rate?  We have 4 people and requested 2 double/queen beds.  It's for 4 of us mother and daughter trip.


Reservations made through Dapper Day should be standard rooms. Although, I've been for another convention, and have gotten upgraded to a courtyard/woods room. They sell way more standard rooms than they actually have, so sometimes you get upgraded. I believe the 2 queen rooms are the most common configuration, so you shouldn't have too much of an issue having that request fulfilled.


----------



## GenGen22

StarlitNight05 said:


> Reservations made through Dapper Day should be standard rooms. Although, I've been for another convention, and have gotten upgraded to a courtyard/woods room. They sell way more standard rooms than they actually have, so sometimes you get upgraded. I believe the 2 queen rooms are the most common configuration, so you shouldn't have too much of an issue having that request fulfilled.


Thanks!  We might have a good chance of being upgraded since we're checking in on 10/31.  It should be a busy check in day.


----------



## sheri236

Hi! We are staying at the GC in August and I just have a question about the showers. I've been watching a lot of recent YouTube videos and while most of the rooms have the shower with the rainfall head I have still seen a few with a tub. My dh really wants the shower, is this something I can request? Are there a lot of tub rooms still there? We have a woods/courtyard view booked. Thanks!!


----------



## ParkHopper1

sheri236 said:


> Hi! We are staying at the GC in August and I just have a question about the showers. I've been watching a lot of recent YouTube videos and while most of the rooms have the shower with the rainfall head I have still seen a few with a tub. My dh really wants the shower, is this something I can request? Are there a lot of tub rooms still there? We have a woods/courtyard view booked. Thanks!!




There are only a small handful of tubs left post remodel. Almost all of the rooms now have the walk in shower post remodel.


----------



## azdisneylover

Nonsuch said:


> While I don’t have an exact measurement, she should be fine on either the daybed or chair bed.
> 
> I brought a tape measure in my last visit specifically to measure the beds, and then forgot to do it. The new daybeds are definitely longer than the old style (pre-renovation)



My 16 year old son is 6ft and he slept fine on the daybed.


----------



## DisFanEY

Nonsuch said:


> DTD to the front gates will be faster for EMH (or regular park opening).  I often check the GCH to DCA entrance (30 minutes before opening) and the line is usually to Whitewater Snacks (often wrapping around and doubling back).
> 
> 
> Other than avoiding at park opening, there is seldom a line.
> On this board, DLP is the abbreviation for Disneyland Paris. Disneyland (Anaheim) is just DL
> When my room is near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose (my usual request), using to GCH to DCA entrance is the fastest way to DL.




Thanks Nonsuch.  Are all in agreement about this?  We were planning on using the GCH entrance.  If the line is around to Whitewater Snacks, how long is the wait you think?  We only have two mornings and want to make the most of them!!  First time visit and I feel a little lost!


----------



## disney minnie

We frequently go to WDW and have never been to Disneyland. I’m considering going for Christmas. WDW has room discounts, does Disneyland have room discounts or is the price what it is?


----------



## franandaj

DisFanEY said:


> Thanks Nonsuch. Are all in agreement about this



I dont think it would be faster from the villas, but I get Nonsuch's argument that from the elevators by Napa Rose and why that would be faster.


----------



## Eswift

There are 3 hotels in DLR versus over a dozen at WDW. The hotels cost much more in DLR generally. There are many great hotels that are so much closer at DLR than onsite is at WDW for most hotels. DLR does not generally do the same types of discounts, probably because the room inventory is much lower.


----------



## Nonsuch

Any recent GCH guests notice new larger bath amenities?

I stayed in VGC last month and the amenities are larger, and I hope this change is for the entire hotel not just the villas.
The products are the same but changed from 1.25oz bottles to 2.0oz tubes


----------



## Eswift

Nonsuch said:


> Any recent GCH guests notice new larger bath amenities?
> 
> I stayed in VGC last month and the amenities are larger, and I hope this change is for the entire hotel not just the villas.
> The products are the same but changed from 1.25oz bottles to 2.0oz tubes
> View attachment 335083


 
WDW swapped to these about 1.5 years ago. Looks like they're finally running the same soaps etc at both resorts. Makes sense for them I'm sure. In wdw it's in all resorts and the DVC ones as well.


----------



## Nonsuch

Porte cochere construction starts Monday, continuing through the end of August.
Please post photos


----------



## azdisneylover

Nonsuch said:


> Any recent GCH guests notice new larger bath amenities?
> 
> I stayed in VGC last month and the amenities are larger, and I hope this change is for the entire hotel not just the villas.
> The products are the same but changed from 1.25oz bottles to 2.0oz tubes
> View attachment 335083



I hope it is all rooms too. I thought this size was for concierge rooms. We stayed in April for triplets birthdays concierge as a birthday present. (Now they want it every time, well, my two girls). I hope these sizes are in standard rooms too. Anyone there this week in a standard room and have any pics they want to post?? Please, and thank you.


----------



## D2Pugs

azdisneylover said:


> I hope it is all rooms too. I thought this size was for concierge rooms. We stayed in April for triplets birthdays concierge as a birthday present. (Now they want it every time, well, my two girls). I hope these sizes are in standard rooms too. Anyone there this week in a standard room and have any pics they want to post?? Please, and thank you.


I’m at the GCH right now and can confirm that the standard view rooms have the same exact soaps posted above.


----------



## azdisneylover

D2Pugs said:


> I’m at the GCH right now and can confirm that the standard view rooms have the same exact soaps posted above.



That is awesome! Thank you for a quick response. Hope you are having a great time!


----------



## StarlitNight05

D2Pugs said:


> I’m at the GCH right now and can confirm that the standard view rooms have the same exact soaps posted above.


Awesome! Good to know! We always go through small the body washes so quickly, nice that it'll be a bit larger now.


----------



## gortman65

I heard that at least part of the hotel parking lot across the street from GC and between PP and DLH was being used to stage construction equipment for the new hotel.  Can anyone confirm that there's still sufficient parking for hotel guests in the lot?

Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

gortman65 said:


> I heard that at least part of the hotel parking lot across the street from GC and between PP and DLH was being used to stage construction equipment for the new hotel.  Can anyone confirm that there's still sufficient parking for hotel guests in the lot?


Posted on another board:
 
A large part of the lot is no longer available. 
The GCH self-parking lot is usually almost full, so additional parking is needed elsewhere.  It likely means a longer walk for some guests.


----------



## Princess Clayre

Nonsuch said:


> Porte cochere construction starts Monday, continuing through the end of August.
> Please post photos



Is this at the actual hotel or is this linked with the Downtown Disney construction.


----------



## gortman65

Nonsuch said:


> Posted on another board:
> View attachment 335788
> A large part of the lot is no longer available.
> The GCH self-parking lot is usually almost full, so additional parking is needed elsewhere.  It likely means a longer walk for some guests.



Yikes!  Do they have additional parking set up somewhere else?  I don't mind walking, but want to make sure we will be able to park.
Thanks for the photo.


----------



## Nonsuch

Princess Clayre said:


> Is this at the actual hotel or is this linked with the Downtown Disney construction.


Porte cochere is the vehicle unloading area directly outside the front door, so this is hotel construction. 
I don’t have any details, but would like to see photos from current guests.


----------



## Princess Clayre

Nonsuch said:


> Porte cochere is the vehicle unloading area directly outside the front door, so this is hotel construction.
> I don’t have any details, but would like to see photos from current guests.



Oh ok. We're there towards the end of August so will try and remember to take a photo.


----------



## blackjackdelta

We will take pics and post them when the family gets there on the 22nd.

Jack


----------



## stickeymouse

We are booked in a 3-bedroom suite this September. I think I will request Room 4014 or 5014 (as the 1-bedroom part of the suite) based on their proximity to the Great Hall and exits to DTD/DL. @Nonsuch Any reason I should avoid these rooms?


----------



## stickeymouse

Mommy to Kayla said:


> We just checked in today for 6 days. We are in a refurbed room, 5014.


Would you recommend this room? How was the view from the balcony?


----------



## Glitterbelle

twodogs said:


> Has anyone stayed in a room with a King, a daybed and a fold out chair?  I really want this configuration but didn’t get it last time. We go again soon and I’ve again made it my only request. So is it really uncommon as a room type?


I was wondering abt this configuration too - am wondering how comfy the fold out chair would be to sleep on for best part of a week? And how much space is left in the room when it is set up?


----------



## Innerchaos

First time poster and visitor to gch. I grew up in Garden Grove and used to watch the fireworks every day from our backyard.  The last time i went i think it was less than 20 bucks for a book of various tickets and there was no gch or dca or pph. Fast forward 35 years and now we have to travel to Disneyland from another state.
We purchased a costco package for a 1 bedroom suite for the 5 of us next week. Is it necessary to call and request a certain room and how would i know what room to ask for? We are registered for 3 adults and 2 kids.


----------



## StormyCA

Innerchaos said:


> First time poster and visitor to gch. I grew up in Garden Grove and used to watch the fireworks every day from our backyard.  The last time i went i think it was less than 20 bucks for a book of various tickets and there was no gch or dca or pph. Fast forward 35 years and now we have to travel to Disneyland from another state.
> We purchased a costco package for a 1 bedroom suite for the 5 of us next week. Is it necessary to call and request a certain room and how would i know what room to ask for? We are registered for 3 adults and 2 kids.



If you want a specific room number, yes, you need to call and request it.  Bear in mind that they will not _guarantee_ a specific room, but will do their best to accommodate .


----------



## StormyCA

Speaking of room requests, does anyone know if they keep a record of the rooms you've stayed in?  We had a Wood's View room a couple of years ago that was a really good location for us but we can't remember the number!


----------



## Innerchaos

Are the 1-bedroom suites actually Villas.  We are not dvc members and just trying to figure out what we actually reserved. 
I think the info online is a mix of pre-upgrade threads that have mostly old photos and room maps
The photos on disney website all look exactly the same no matter what room you click on.  

At the beginning of this thread there is a link to suites, but i believe that the suites mentioned here are actually now called signature suites.  
I searched youtube and all the videos show full size refrigerators in the villas that i am guessing are old videos.
I guess i will just have to wait and see what i actually get and post pics for future users


----------



## Nonsuch

Innerchaos said:


> Are the 1-bedroom suites actually Villas...


Suites and Villas are different. Villas at the Grand Californian are seldom (if ever) available for cash reservations.

1-bedroom suites will have 1 bathroom and a wet bar, villas will have 2 bathrooms and a full kitchen.


----------



## stickeymouse

Innerchaos said:


> Are the 1-bedroom suites actually Villas.  We are not dvc members and just trying to figure out what we actually reserved.
> I think the info online is a mix of pre-upgrade threads that have mostly old photos and room maps
> The photos on disney website all look exactly the same no matter what room you click on.
> 
> At the beginning of this thread there is a link to suites, but i believe that the suites mentioned here are actually now called signature suites.
> I searched youtube and all the videos show full size refrigerators in the villas that i am guessing are old videos.
> I guess i will just have to wait and see what i actually get and post pics for future users


If you booked a 1-bedroom suite through Disney's website (as you would any hotel room), you will get the standard 1-bedroom units. Not a villa and not a signature suite. The standard 1-bedroom suites are usually on the corners of each floor and feature a bedroom and living room area. A 2-bedroom suite adds an adjoining room to this, and a 3-bedroom adds another adjoining room on the opposite side.


----------



## AliciaS

Hello! Can I get your insight?

I am trying to make reservations for a Woods/Courtyard view for December 3 - 9, but that view is taken for the Friday night (the 7th). What do you suggest we do? Should I make the reservation for the 3rd - 7th Woods view and then switch to Premium View or DTD View for the 7th - 9th? Or just the higher view the one night and back to Woods? I don't want to end up switching rooms twice! What are the odds I call every few days and eventually get that one night...or two...with the Woods View? I don't want to end up with the higher view, but I'm not sure what to do. Or should I say,, heck, we are flying across the country and will only go to Disneyland once every 10 years, go for the Premium View. A view of the pool vs. theme park seems like a wide range for a Premium View., though. 

Also, do you think they will extend the 30% sale to include early December? That would be nice! I am hoping others are staying away, waiting for Galaxy's Edge, but maybe Disney is full anyway.

Thank you for any insight you can throw my way!

Alicia


----------



## stickeymouse

AliciaS said:


> Hello! Can I get your insight?
> 
> I am trying to make reservations for a Woods/Courtyard view for December 3 - 9, but that view is taken for the Friday night (the 7th). What do you suggest we do? Should I make the reservation for the 3rd - 7th Woods view and then switch to Premium View or DTD View for the 7th - 9th? Or just the higher view the one night and back to Woods? I don't want to end up switching rooms twice! What are the odds I call every few days and eventually get that one night...or two...with the Woods View? I don't want to end up with the higher view, but I'm not sure what to do. Or should I say,, heck, we are flying across the country and will only go to Disneyland once every 10 years, go for the Premium View. A view of the pool vs. theme park seems like a wide range for a Premium View., though.
> 
> Also, do you think they will extend the 30% sale to include early December? That would be nice! I am hoping others are staying away, waiting for Galaxy's Edge, but maybe Disney is full anyway.
> 
> Thank you for any insight you can throw my way!
> 
> Alicia


Personally, I would keep one consistent booking, because the thought of having to change rooms seems like a hassle and is just more time keeping me away from the parks, pools, etc. Any view you opt for (heck, even standard!) will be just fine, as you get to stay at the Grand Californian! As a travel agent, what I do for my clients is to have the request for the next higher view category noted on the reservation. You never know, some special pixie dust might be thrown your way! And another perk of having a good travel agent is that they will always make sure any newly released discount is retroactively applied to your reservation (provided you are within the appropriate timeframe). Long story short: use travel agents! They do great work, at NO cost to you!

And as for people staying away, that might be generally true of the DL resort until Star Wars open, but I know just as many who are eager to get there BEFORE the mayhem begins as those who want to see Star Wars. Regardless, with the new hotel construction about to commence in the western section of Downtown Disney, the Grand Californian will maintain demand, as it will be the only (of the three) onsite hotel with minimal impact from the construction. Hope this helps. Shoot me a message if you have any other questions, and have a great trip!


----------



## AliciaS

stickeymouse said:


> Personally, I would keep one consistent booking, because the thought of having to change rooms seems like a hassle and is just more time keeping me away from the parks, pools, etc. Any view you opt for (heck, even standard!) will be just fine, as you get to stay at the Grand Californian! As a travel agent, what I do for my clients is to have the request for the next higher view category noted on the reservation. You never know, some special pixie dust might be thrown your way! And another perk of having a good travel agent is that they will always make sure any newly released discount is retroactively applied to your reservation (provided you are within the appropriate timeframe). Long story short: use travel agents! They do great work, at NO cost to you!
> 
> And as for people staying away, that might be generally true of the DL resort until Star Wars open, but I know just as many who are eager to get there BEFORE the mayhem begins as those who want to see Star Wars. Regardless, with the new hotel construction about to commence in the western section of Downtown Disney, the Grand Californian will maintain demand, as it will be the only (of the three) onsite hotel with minimal impact from the construction. Hope this helps. Shoot me a message if you have any other questions, and have a great trip!



Thank you, Stickeymouse!

With DTD construction, do you think the DTD View at GCH will be unsightly and noisy? Is the Premium View worth $25ish dollars more per night than the DTD View?

I can't get the Woods View for the whole 6 nights. The least choppy I could be, and not spend an even more obscene amount, is Woods for 4 nights and Premium or DTD for 2 nights. Maybe some Pixie Dust will upgrade the first four nights, though I absolutely know not to expect it. They don't even have Standard View for all 6 nights.


----------



## stickeymouse

AliciaS said:


> Thank you, Stickeymouse!
> 
> With DTD construction, do you think the DTD View at GCH will be unsightly and noisy? Is the Premium View worth $25ish dollars more per night than the DTD View?
> 
> I can't get the Woods View for the whole 6 nights. The least choppy I could be, and not spend an even more obscene amount, is Woods for 4 nights and Premium or DTD for 2 nights. Maybe some Pixie Dust will upgrade the first four nights, though I absolutely know not to expect it. They don't even have Standard View for all 6 nights.


I think the impact of the DTD construction will be minimal on GCH and any of its views, as it's toward the end of DTD. I'm not sure it will be much of a factor, at all. As for if anything is worth the price, that is entirely up to you. For me, personally, just being at GCH is a win, so I take any view I can get! But, to each their own, of course!


----------



## Innerchaos

stickeymouse said:


> If you booked a 1-bedroom suite through Disney's website (as you would any hotel room), you will get the standard 1-bedroom units. Not a villa and not a signature suite. The standard 1-bedroom suites are usually on the corners of each floor and feature a bedroom and living room area. A 2-bedroom suite adds an adjoining room to this, and a 3-bedroom adds another adjoining room on the opposite side.


Thanks, Yes booked it through the disney website.  ( Its strange i cant add concierge or club level service to the 1bdm suite....)
Any recommendations on what floor and or side for a decent suite with a view ?

I will definitely have to post pictures because there really is little info that i could find on these types of suites


----------



## Malcon10t

Nonsuch said:


> Any recent GCH guests notice new larger bath amenities?
> 
> I stayed in VGC last month and the amenities are larger, and I hope this change is for the entire hotel not just the villas.
> The products are the same but changed from 1.25oz bottles to 2.0oz tubes


What I have noticed is Concierge and premium rooms have the larger size, below premium has the smaller size.


----------



## wowsmom

Popped over to Storyteller's for dinner and took pictures of the porte cochere project but don't know how to post them!

The normal valet area is completely walled off and we were directed around to the left, where the conference rooms are.


----------



## gottalovepluto

wowsmom said:


> Popped over to Storyteller's for dinner and took pictures of the porte cochere project but don't know how to post them!
> 
> The normal valet area is completely walled off and we were directed around to the left, where the conference rooms are.


Do we know how long the porte cochere project will last?


----------



## franandaj

gottalovepluto said:


> Do we know how long the porte cochere project will last?



Evidently until sometime in September.


----------



## whoever

Can anybody tell me the going rate for the various signature suites at the Grand?  I'm curious about the El Capitan suite specifically.  Trying to figure out my next year.  I recall it being $1800/night but the wife thinks it's way more.


----------



## Nonsuch

whoever said:


> Can anybody tell me the going rate for the various signature suites at the Grand?  I'm curious about the El Capitan suite specifically.  Trying to figure out my next year.  I recall it being $1800/night but the wife thinks it's way more.


I'm also interested in pricing, so share what you learn -- you will need to call.
Even without current information, your wife is correct -- I would expect more than $5000/night.

Considering Club Level rooms (which are just regular rooms with lounge access) are sometimes over $1000/night, the Signature Suites are going to be very pricey


----------



## whoever

Nonsuch said:


> I'm also interested in pricing, so share what you learn -- you will need to call.
> Even without current information, your wife is correct -- I would expect more than $5000/night.
> 
> Considering Club Level rooms (which are just regular rooms with lounge access) are sometimes over $1000/night, the Signature Suites are going to be very pricey



Ugh... If I was paying $5k I'd be staying in the Adventureland Suite again, not the Grand's Suites.  Was hoping I was remembering correctly.


----------



## OneTrackMind

Does anyone know if you can see the Monorail from all of the Courtyard/Woods view rooms? Or is it only from certain ones? Thanks!


----------



## Roxydog

whoever said:


> Ugh... If I was paying $5k I'd be staying in the Adventureland Suite again, not the Grand's Suites. Was hoping I was remembering correctly.





Nonsuch said:


> I'm also interested in pricing, so share what you learn -- you will need to call.
> Even without current information, your wife is correct -- I would expect more than $5000/night.
> 
> Considering Club Level rooms (which are just regular rooms with lounge access) are sometimes over $1000/night, the Signature Suites are going to be very pricey



hello  we just returned from a GCH stay in a three bedroom suite and out of curiosity when I booked the room back in April I asked for the price on one of the Signature Suites for our dates... The El Capitan for our dates the price was $37,422 (4 nights)... I asked if that was for real and she said yes! the Arroyo for two nights was $14,541.93. I wrote them both down because I wanted to remember the price!! So I guess I am saying if you can get Adventurland for $5K a night I would go for it  lol


----------



## LWcalif

OneTrackMind said:


> Does anyone know if you can see the Monorail from all of the Courtyard/Woods view rooms? Or is it only from certain ones? Thanks!



On our last trip we were in a Courtyard/Woods view and did not have a monorail view. Our room was on the DCA side near the GCH entrance. Although, I did request that location. On a previous trip we requested a monorail view and got it.


----------



## Malcon10t

whoever said:


> Can anybody tell me the going rate for the various signature suites at the Grand?  I'm curious about the El Capitan suite specifically.  Trying to figure out my next year.  I recall it being $1800/night but the wife thinks it's way more.





Roxydog said:


> hello  we just returned from a GCH stay in a three bedroom suite and out of curiosity when I booked the room back in April I asked for the price on one of the Signature Suites for our dates... The El Capitan for our dates the price was $37,422 (4 nights)... I asked if that was for real and she said yes! the Arroyo for two nights was $14,541.93. I wrote them both down because I wanted to remember the price!! So I guess I am saying if you can get Adventurland for $5K a night I would go for it  lol


Yes, it is about $1000-1500 more per night for the El Capitan compared to the Adventureland suite.  I'm with you, I'd prefer the suites at the DLH.  My choices are Mickey Mouse Penthouse (if kids are with me), Adventureland, and Pirates.  You might want to try Pirates next year!


----------



## whoever

Malcon10t said:


> Yes, it is about $1000-1500 more per night for the El Capitan compared to the Adventureland suite.  I'm with you, I'd prefer the suites at the DLH.  My choices are Mickey Mouse Penthouse (if kids are with me), Adventureland, and Pirates.  You might want to try Pirates next year!



OMG... That's all I can say... For those prices I'd ONLY stay in the Mickey Penthouse or Adventureland Suite.  Now that I think about it, maybe I was thinking the Fairytale suite. Regardless, I just booked three nights at the grand in standard rooms from 4/11-4/13.  I'm seriously disappointed that I couldn't offer Charlotte a signature experience for her solo trip with her parents for her 10th Bday but I'll make due.  I'm already prepping her for Napa and SH55 (She's been to 55).  Likely to be my only trip to DLR in 2019 as Money is tight and Aulani for Amy's 40th is looming....


----------



## deedubb

Roxydog said:


> hello  we just returned from a GCH stay in a three bedroom suite and out of curiosity when I booked the room back in April I asked for the price on one of the Signature Suites for our dates... The El Capitan for our dates the price was $37,422 (4 nights)... I asked if that was for real and she said yes! the Arroyo for two nights was $14,541.93. I wrote them both down because I wanted to remember the price!! So I guess I am saying if you can get Adventurland for $5K a night I would go for it  lol



 Wow, who can afford that other than LA celebrities.  Insane.  I honestly wouldn't pay that even if I could.  I'd rather give that money to charity.


----------



## gottalovepluto

deedubb said:


> Wow, who can afford that other than LA celebrities.  Insane.  I honestly wouldn't pay that even if I could.  I'd rather give that money to charity.


They go to the parks as well!


----------



## StormyCA

Holy cannoli!!!! 

Wonder what perks come with that price?  Butler? Chef?  For that price I not only want turn down service I want the Dapper Dans to stand outside my bedroom door and softly sing me to sleep with Disney lullabies!


----------



## Nonsuch

Roxydog said:


> hello  we just returned from a GCH stay in a three bedroom suite and out of curiosity when I booked the room back in April I asked for the price on one of the Signature Suites for our dates... The El Capitan for our dates the price was $37,422 (4 nights)... I asked if that was for real and she said yes! the Arroyo for two nights was $14,541.93. I wrote them both down because I wanted to remember the price!! So I guess I am saying if you can get Adventurland for $5K a night I would go for it  lol



Paraphrasing Luke Skywalker:


> *37* Thousand!  We could almost buy our own *hotel* for that...



While you could not buy your own hotel, $37k would buy a nice allotment of VGC points.


----------



## StormyCA

Idle curiosity, but I wonder how often the signature suites are occupied during a typical year.  I mean 'paying guests' as opposed to Disney corporates or VIP 'comps'. 

At $47K, hey, how about like, maybe, ok, 80 of us get together and split the costs!!!  Think they'll notice the 'over occupancy'?  Or if we divvy it up, we'll get about an hour each in the suite.


----------



## Malcon10t

The signature suites at the DLH are pretty much booked 90% of the time.  I have called to try and get a night a couple weeks out and they are always booked.  A friend in the know says they are booked about 90%.  I don't know on the Grand or PPH.


----------



## CateinPhoenix

We just returned from a fabulous split stay between BWPPI (3 nights)  and GCH (4 nights).  

We reserved a Standard View Room, and both faxed and called in a request for 1. closest to Napa Rose Elevators 2. High floor 3. King bed arrangement.  

Our room was ready at 8:00am when we checked in, Room 3415.  We really liked the location of this room: View of Monorail, Partial view of DTD (Starbucks) and overlooking Brisa Courtyard with easy access to the elevators.  The room was a Queen/Queen arrangement with no day bed or chair sleepers.  It also contained a tub/shower combo, which I only noted because I remember reading some of the rooms having a shower stall enclosure-however did have the rainfall shower head. Of note as well, the amenities/toiletries were the 2.0 oz sizes and were replenished throughout our stay.


----------



## hootey

> Wow, who can afford that other than LA celebrities. Insane. I honestly wouldn't pay that even if I could. I'd rather give that money to charity.



  Actually, there are quite a lot of people that can afford $37,422 for four days at a Villa at the Grand. That is why most of the suites are booked about 90% of the time. My wife and I can afford a regular room for four, maybe five days at a time once or maybe twice a year at the Grand or the DLH. But, we have friends and know several people that do rent a villa for three of four days at a time for family get-a-ways. They are very successful business people that work six to seven days a week, every week. That is why they are successful. They live well within their means, waiting for sales to purchase things like clothing, furniture, etc.  But, when they go on vacation, they splurge and spend some money on things like Disneyland, Disney Cruises, etc . 
  It just depends on what you make and how you choose to spend it. Everyone is different. We have people tell us that going to Disney is a waste of money. The same people think nothing about spending thousands on RVs, dirt bikes, and or Harley Davidson's. I have one friend that spends thousands each year to go camping and Fly Fishing at a private area in Wyoming(he really enjoys it!). To each, his own


----------



## whoever

deedubb said:


> Wow, who can afford that other than LA celebrities.  Insane.  I honestly wouldn't pay that even if I could.  I'd rather give that money to charity.


I've paid more than the vehicle I daily drive is worth to stay a single night at the DLH.  Was it a wise fiscal decision, no, but it's how I chose to celebrate my 40th birthday as a MEGA Disney fan with some means.  I wouldn't do it any different if I had to do over.


----------



## whoever

hootey said:


> They are very successful business people that work six to seven days a week, every week. That is why they are successful. They live well within their means, waiting for sales to purchase things like clothing, furniture, etc.  But, when they go on vacation, they splurge and spend some money on things like Disneyland, Disney Cruises, etc


Waving over here... I spent the evening servicing the AC unit at my rental property vs. calling an AC tech.  I can build or fix anything.  At my salary I shouldn't do anything manual that I do, but given I can build or fix anything (electrician, plumber, mason, mechanic, carpenter, roofer, landscaper, etc...I even resewed the leather sole on one of my boots the other day....).  I scrimp and save in my personal life, live debt free, but when I vacation, I VACATION.


----------



## hootey

> Waving over here... I spent the evening servicing the AC unit at my rental property vs. calling an AC tech. I can build or fix anything. At my salary I shouldn't do anything manual that I do, but given I can build or fix anything (electrician, plumber, mason, mechanic, carpenter, roofer, landscaper, etc...I even resewed the leather sole on one of my boots the other day....). I scrimp and save in my personal life, live debt free, but when I vacation, I VACATION.



 Were not the only ones, lots of people do it! The wife and I have spent over thirty years to get where we are. But, scimp on lots of things like cars, home furniture, etc so, we can afford things like DL stays at the DLH or the Grand for a few days. We enjoy it when we get the chance. While I was in Washington, we had a security officer that worked an extra job for eighteen months so he could take his wife and five children to DL for three days. When he returned from his DL vacation I asked him if it was worth working the extra hours? He smiled and said it was worth every single minute. 
  Traveling for work is completely different than for pleasure. Getting recognized going through O'Hare and having people ask your opinion is part of the business adventure. Getting recognized at DL and being asked if I have been to the character breakfast at Goofy's yet, is kinda FUN!(Yes, the wife and I have both been spotted at DL by people in our fields). Gotta enjoy it while you can!


----------



## PirateRedhead

Has anyone used the gym at the Grand since it was refurbished (it was, right?) I'm pretty sure they have free weights (dumbbells) - has anyone happened to notice what weight they go up to?


----------



## KerryCM

I booked a 3 bedroom suite today at the GC for June 2019. It will be for my husband, me ,my son ,his wife and my 4 grandchildren. I am very lucky to be a retired cast member and to have gotten a 50% off discount. We are all very excited to stay there. Can anyone give me any help on what to expect? I have been reading this thread and finding all the information very helpful.


----------



## ParkHopper1

KerryCM said:


> Can anyone give me any help on what to expect? I have been reading this thread and finding all the information very helpful.



The three one, two and three bedroom suites are just like connected standard rooms with a common area. Not anything more special than a standard room. The signature suites are where the cool factor starts coming into play!


----------



## KerryCM

ParkHopper1 said:


> The three one, two and three bedroom suites are just like connected standard rooms with a common area. Not anything more special than a standard room. The signature suites are where the cool factor starts coming into play!


That is what the reservation cm explained to me. I wish I got my cast discount on those signature suites! The 3 bedroom suite was cheaper to book than 3 rooms at club level. I will be adding club level to the room when we check in.


----------



## CateinPhoenix

PirateRedhead said:


> Has anyone used the gym at the Grand since it was refurbished (it was, right?) I'm pretty sure they have free weights (dumbbells) - has anyone happened to notice what weight they go up to?



Yes the new gym is where Pinocchio's Workshop used to be.  It is very nice and new and large and has complementary cool towels, water and energy type bars.  I didn't notice the exact free weights available but I did notice a fairly large dumbbell being lifted if that helps any.


----------



## Disney_Alli

Does anyone know if I could connect an Apple TV to the tvs in the GCV rooms? I *NEED* noise when I sleep and usually put Netflix on my laptop but I end up sleeping funny trying to watch it on the nightstand and often hurt my back over the course of a trip. I'm hoping I could bring one of my Apple TV boxes and hook that up to the tv instead so that it's in the usual place and for once I won't hurt my back.

TIA


----------



## Innerchaos

Yes... our suite had 2 very large samsung tvs with about 5 hdmi inputs. We hooked our apple tv up but honestly we never watched it. After all day in the park we immediately slept each of the six days we were there.


----------



## Innerchaos

KerryCM said:


> I booked a 3 bedroom suite today at the GC for June 2019. It will be for my husband, me ,my son ,his wife and my 4 grandchildren. I am very lucky to be a retired cast member and to have gotten a 50% off discount. We are all very excited to stay there. Can anyone give me any help on what to expect? I have been reading this thread and finding all the information very helpful.



I can tell you we just stayed in a 1 bedroom suite it had a separate bedroom area (connected by double/french doors) the living room area had a very large sectional couch that converted into a queen size bed.  Also there was a mini refrigerator and a keurig. There were two bathrooms both had showers and one had a full size tub
I can try and post pictures later if interested
We added the concierge to ours at check in ($250 per night) well worth the money imo. We returned to the hotel alot since it was so close and there was always a well stocked assortment of food and drinks included and the five of us took advantage. Viewing fireworks from the veranda is ok. And it was a nice place to stay when housekeeping wasnt done with your room just yet


----------



## Disney_Alli

Innerchaos said:


> Yes... our suite had 2 very large samsung tvs with about 5 hdmi inputs. We hooked our apple tv up but honestly we never watched it. After all day in the park we immediately slept each of the six days we were there.



Excellent thanks! I pass out quickly after park days but can be woken easily without something to cover random noises... plus I work overnights so even though technically the time difference is only an hour from here to there going from getting up at 3pm for work and getting up at 530am for park days is a big difference!


----------



## Nonsuch

Disney_Alli said:


> Does anyone know if I could connect an Apple TV to the tvs in the GCV rooms?...


Short answer:  Get an Amazon Fire TV

Long answer:  GCH (and most hotels) utilizes a captive portal which requires accepting terms on a web page.  Apple TV lacks a web browser, so there is no way view the web page to accept.  When hardwired ethernet was available (prior to the renovation) I used an Apple Airport to create my own wifi network for an Apple TV.  It might be possible to contact the hotel IT department to authorize an Apple TV (by the ethernet address), or spoof the ethernet address on another device -- either option is too much like work for my vacation.

I tried the Roku Stick (at GCH) which uses another device (your phone or tablet) to view the captive portal page, but this was not reliable.  While the Roku worked for several nights, it required several restarts and eventually stopped working.

The Amazon Fire TV 4K (lower priced Fire TV Stick should also work) worked without issue in both a VGC room and a pool cabana during a visit this past June.  Fire connects to a HDMI port on the back of the TV and power can be supplied by a USB port on the TV (or a power adapter).  Try Fire TV at home, to load required apps and authorize streaming services.  iTunes is not supported, but purchased iTunes movies (not TV shows) can be viewed on using Movies Anywhere (aptly named).

Important Note:  Depending on the specific TV model (or configuration) it can be confusing to select the HDMI input.  The INPUT button on the TV remote will work on some TVs.  On other TVs, scroll through the channels to find the HDMI input (channel 92 or close).  One of these methods should work on any tv at GCH


----------



## Disney_Alli

Nonsuch said:


> Short answer:  Get an Amazon Fire TV
> 
> Long answer:  GCH (and most hotels) utilizes a captive portal which requires accepting terms on a web page.  Apple TV lacks a web browser, so there is no way view the web page to accept.  When hardwired ethernet was available (prior to the renovation) I used an Apple Airport to create my own wifi network for an Apple TV.  It might be possible to contact the hotel IT department to authorize an Apple TV (by the ethernet address), or spoof the ethernet address on another device -- either option is too much like work for my vacation.
> 
> I tried the Roku Stick (at GCH) which uses another device (your phone or tablet) to view the captive portal page, but this was not reliable.  While the Roku worked for several nights, it required several restarts and eventually stopped working.
> 
> The Amazon Fire TV 4K (lower priced Fire TV Stick should also work) worked without issue in both a VGC room and a pool cabana during a visit this past June.  Fire connects to a HDMI port on the back of the TV and power can be supplied by a USB port on the TV (or a power adapter).  Try Fire TV at home, to load required apps and authorize streaming services.  iTunes is not supported, but purchased iTunes movies (not TV shows) can be viewed on using Movies Anywhere (aptly named).
> 
> Important Note:  Depending on the specific TV model (or configuration) it can be confusing to select the HDMI input.  The INPUT button on the TV remote will work on some TVs.  On other TVs, scroll through the channels to find the HDMI input (channel 92 or close).  One of these methods should work on any tv at GCH



Darn... Amazon Fire isn't available in Canada so I can't see me getting a stick just for my US trips... I do have some TV saved on various USB drives but some TVs they work on when plugged in directly and others they don't. I'll probably end up just streaming on my laptop as usual I guess...

ETA I did some looking around and I guess Amazon Fire is finally a thing here. I hadn't looked in over a year and a half.


----------



## grannyminnie

I just always pack a noise machine when I travel.  Inexpensive and does the trick!


----------



## Malcon10t

I am the same way as far as sleep, and usually just put it on the Fireworks station and get Disney music all night, or put it on Cozi TV.  We do use a Fire Stick also.


----------



## PirateRedhead

I need white noise too. I use a rain sounds playlist on Spotify.


----------



## Kellie_G3

Staying in January at VGC 2 bedroom dedicated villa.  Is it worth it to request anything?  First time at DL! ... Just go with whatever they give?


----------



## KerryCM

Innerchaos said:


> I can tell you we just stayed in a 1 bedroom suite it had a separate bedroom area (connected by double/french doors) the living room area had a very large sectional couch that converted into a queen size bed.  Also there was a mini refrigerator and a keurig. There were two bathrooms both had showers and one had a full size tub
> I can try and post pictures later if interested
> We added the concierge to ours at check in ($250 per night) well worth the money imo. We returned to the hotel alot since it was so close and there was always a well stocked assortment of food and drinks included and the five of us took advantage. Viewing fireworks from the veranda is ok. And it was a nice place to stay when housekeeping wasnt done with your room just yet


Thank you for replying. If you can post a picture of the living space I would appreciate it!


----------



## Nonsuch

Innerchaos said:


> I can tell you we just stayed in a 1 bedroom suite it had a separate bedroom area (connected by double/french doors) the living room area had a very large sectional couch that converted into a queen size bed.  Also there was a mini refrigerator and a keurig. There were two bathrooms both had showers and one had a full size tub
> I can try and post pictures later if interested...


I'm also interested in photos.

All the pre-renovation 1-bedroom suite floorplans only showed 1 bathroom, so perhaps the second bathroom is new.  If you don't mind, please provide the room number.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Nonsuch said:


> All the pre-renovation 1-bedroom suite floorplans only showed 1 bathroom, so perhaps the second bathroom is new.  If you don't mind, please provide the room number.



I have had pre renovation 1BR w/2 full baths. Was basically two connect standard rooms with a bigger pass through door and second room was a living room rather than beds.


----------



## clansac

ParkHopper1 said:


> I have had pre renovation 1BR w/2 full baths. Was basically two connect standard rooms with a bigger pass through door and second room was a living room rather than beds.



We also had a pre-renovation 1BR with 2 full baths. Last year, just after renovation, we got a 1BR with 1 bath. I asked the front desk about it and they swore up and down there was no way we ever had a 2 bath. But I'm positive we did, because I know for sure there were not two teenage boys sharing my bathroom!


----------



## otten

A bit frustrated this morning. Today is our 60 day mark for the day we want to book a cabana but when we called the cm said they weren't booking them yet and to try again in a few days. I guess I have to repeat this wake up early and call exercise. 

Does anyone know how quickly the cabanas are likely to fill in October?


----------



## whoever

otten said:


> A bit frustrated this morning. Today is our 60 day mark for the day we want to book a cabana but when we called the cm said they weren't booking them yet and to try again in a few days. I guess I have to repeat this wake up early and call exercise.
> 
> Does anyone know how quickly the cabanas are likely to fill in October?


They can go fairly quickly, can't speak to the Grand.  Would you do a review of it?  We always go to the DLH for cabana even when we are staying at the Grand.  I'm curious to see your impressions of the ones at the Grand.


----------



## otten

whoever said:


> They can go fairly quickly, can't speak to the Grand.  Would you do a review of it?  We always go to the DLH for cabana even when we are staying at the Grand.  I'm curious to see your impressions of the ones at the Grand.



If I can successfully book one sure!


----------



## Angrose

whoever said:


> They can go fairly quickly, can't speak to the Grand.  Would you do a review of it?  We always go to the DLH for cabana even when we are staying at the Grand.  I'm curious to see your impressions of the ones at the Grand.


We had a cabana last weekend. It was fantastic! I would do it again in a heartbeat. I didn't take many photos but I’ll try to do a write up this weekend.


----------



## whoever

Angrose said:


> We had a cabana last weekend. It was fantastic! I would do it again in a heartbeat. I didn't take many photos but I’ll try to do a write up this weekend.


Very interested.  We have literally only done #2 at DLH.  The Grand's seemed a bit far away from the pools.


----------



## otten

Angrose said:


> We had a cabana last weekend. It was fantastic! I would do it again in a heartbeat. I didn't take many photos but I’ll try to do a write up this weekend.


 Can you tell me when you booked it? How far in advance?


----------



## Angrose

otten said:


> Can you tell me when you booked it? How far in advance?


I booked it on June 22nd for Aug 12th, so 51 days in advance. When I called there were only a couple available.


----------



## otten

Angrose said:


> I booked it on June 22nd for Aug 12th, so 51 days in advance. When I called there were only a couple available.



Thanks. When I called this morning they were available to be booked so I can stop stressing about booking this.


----------



## V.I.N.CENT.

Booking a cabana is a good idea.  We were there last week, hardly an open chair to be found each time we went.


----------



## Skjhjb

V.I.N.CENT. said:


> Booking a cabana is a good idea.  We were there last week, hardly an open chair to be found each time we went.



What is the cost for renting the cabana? I'm currently planning my 50th birthday trip (in combination with our 25th anniversary trip) and this could be an awesome addition to our time there! 

Do you need to rent them all day? Or can you rent for a few hours?


----------



## cattywampus

Does anyone know if housekeeping has box fans (for white noise)?


----------



## otten

Skjhjb said:


> What is the cost for renting the cabana? I'm currently planning my 50th birthday trip (in combination with our 25th anniversary trip) and this could be an awesome addition to our time there!
> 
> Do you need to rent them all day? Or can you rent for a few hours?



Pricing depends on the season. We booked a half day for October to 249. 9:30-1:30. I got the impression from them that in low season they only book full days.


----------



## Skjhjb

otten said:


> Pricing depends on the season. We booked a half day for October to 249. 9:30-1:30. I got the impression from them that in low season they only book full days.



Thanks! We are looking at October 2019 - hopefully we can find availability to rent DVC points. We won't know until November if this is possible....but hey, it's my 50th so I want to splurge!


----------



## otten

Skjhjb said:


> Thanks! We are looking at October 2019 - hopefully we can find availability to rent DVC points. We won't know until November if this is possible....but hey, it's my 50th so I want to splurge!



From what I hear put in your request early  to rent points because GCV is tough to book. We’re paying rack rates but honestly this is a splurge trip so it’s worth it to us. I’ll probably never get to stay there again and it’s a bucket list thing for me.


----------



## Skjhjb

otten said:


> From what I hear put in your request early  to rent points because GCV is tough to book. We’re paying rack rates but honestly this is a splurge trip so it’s worth it to us. I’ll probably never get to stay there again and it’s a bucket list thing for me.



Done! The rental place has it on their calendar to check starting in November. So fingers crossed!


----------



## Nonsuch

Nonsuch said:


> Porte cochere is the vehicle unloading area directly outside the front door, so this is hotel construction.
> I don’t have any details, but would like to see photos from current guests.


I'm replying to my own request for photos 
I made a quick trip on August 3, and took a few photos.  At that time, there was walkway open to the front door for quick drop offs.  Valet and bell services were being handled at the convention center entrance.

It appears parts of the Porte cochere are being replaced, but no significant changes.

The main doors were not very busy (with most guests at the convention entrance), so I got a rare daytime photo:


----------



## StormyCA

Oh, those doors are so beautiful!  And that's a great picture of them.  They constantly open and close so it's often hard to get a good long look!


----------



## whoever

StormyCA said:


> Oh, those doors are so beautiful!  And that's a great picture of them.  They constantly open and close so it's often hard to get a good long look!


I waited like 15 minutes trying to take a pic of those doors one day.  I FINALLY got a perfect pic though.  



Nonsuch said:


> I'm replying to my own request for photos
> I made a quick trip on August 3, and took a few photos.  At that time, there was walkway open to the front door for quick drop offs.  Valet and bell services were being handled at the convention center entrance.
> 
> It appears parts of the Porte cochere are being replaced, but no significant changes.
> 
> The main doors were not very busy (with most guests at the convention entrance), so I got a rare daytime photo:



I WANT one of those construction panels when they are done using them.  I love the Grand's Sequoia Logo.


----------



## bethwc101

When is the Porte cochere scheduled to be re-opened?


----------



## goooof1

Thanks for posting the pictures!  NOW I understand what's going on.....


----------



## azdisneylover

bethwc101 said:


> When is the Porte cochere scheduled to be re-opened?



Yes, I wanna know too. Hopefully it will be very soon.


----------



## O'12ears

V.I.N.CENT. said:


> We were there last week, hardly an open chair to be found each time we went.



We arrive tomorrow.  Any idea what time all the chairs are filled up by?


----------



## LisaDKG

O'12ears said:


> We arrive tomorrow.  Any idea what time all the chairs are filled up by?


We found that getting there in the early afternoon (maybe 12:30 - 1:00pm?) meant we could find 2-4 chairs together, with umbrellas.  We  sat in chairs around the Mariposa pool 4/5 days of our trip.


----------



## Caracoles

I've been reading through this thread and am getting so excited for our first stay at the GCH!

We have a standard room reserved for DD in early November and I'm trying to decide what room requests to make, if any.  I would really like to have a balcony and bathtub, but any bedding type is OK and I don't think location will make that big a difference for us.  I know most of the tubs were removed in the refurb, but I love being able to soak after a long day on my feet and it helps my kids wind down and get to sleep as well.  Does anyone know if the rooms with tubs are of any particular type, or are they just scattered? We don't expect a view since we have booked a standard view, but would rather not get stuck looking at HVAC equipment from the balcony just because we wanted the bathtub, if that makes sense.


----------



## Nonsuch

Caracoles said:


> ...I would really like to have a balcony and bathtub, but any bedding type is OK and I don't think location will make that big a difference for us.  I know most of the tubs were removed in the refurb, but I love being able to soak after a long day on my feet and it helps my kids wind down and get to sleep as well.  Does anyone know if the rooms with tubs are of any particular type, or are they just scattered? We don't expect a view since we have booked a standard view, but would rather not get stuck looking at HVAC equipment from the balcony just because we wanted the bathtub, if that makes sense.


Based on several posts, there are 300 rooms with tubs (out of ~1000).
Only a few rooms (6?) do not have balconies.
Make having a tub your first request, and you should a good chance of getting one 

You will not have a view of HVAC equipment, since all the HVAC is well hidden.


----------



## Tiggr88

Hi. I’m here now and have a question about the AC in the room. Is it motion activated? It seemed to go off at night and only come back on when we got up. Is that right? Will a balloon in the room do the trick or is there something else we shoul do?


----------



## Nonsuch

Tiggr88 said:


> Hi. I’m here now and have a question about the AC in the room. Is it motion activated?


A couple ways to bypass the thermostat (depending on type):

Press and hold the F/C button on the left side of the thermostat. "BP" will display on the screen.
Hold the temp down button and the system power button simultaneously. "BP" will display on the screen.
Please report back if either method works.
I have needed to try these tricks a few times, but usually the AC just stays on


----------



## dhorner233

I'm booked for 2 standard, hopefully connecting, rooms Oct. 29 - Nov 3. 

Do standard rooms have a mini fridge? No microwave I assume?


----------



## bethwc101

The Dapper day rate says standard room. We will be a party of 5 with 3 adults and 2 kids. What is the likelihood we will get double queen? This is what we are hoping for as we have a twin mattress we can bring.


----------



## whoever

bethwc101 said:


> The Dapper day rate says standard room. We will be a party of 5 with 3 adults and 2 kids. What is the likelihood we will get double queen? This is what we are hoping for as we have a twin mattress we can bring.



Unless you specifically ask for a King, you should get 2 queens with 5 occupants.  I think they have a couch which pulls into a single or twin with the remodel.


----------



## bethwc101

whoever said:


> Unless you specifically ask for a King, you should get 2 queens with 5 occupants.  I think they have a couch which pulls into a single or twin with the remodel.


Awesome. Thank you very much.


----------



## blackjackdelta

whoever said:


> Unless you specifically ask for a King, you should get 2 queens with 5 occupants.  I think they have a couch which pulls into a single or twin with the remodel.


Usually that is what happens, even with the KING requests.
Jack


----------



## Malcon10t

Nonsuch said:


> A couple ways to bypass the thermostat (depending on type):
> 
> Press and hold the F/C button on the left side of the thermostat. "BP" will display on the screen.
> Hold the temp down button and the system power button simultaneously. "BP" will display on the screen.
> Please report back if either method works.
> I have needed to try these tricks a few times, but usually the AC just stays on


We need to do this each trip.  Option 2 is what works for us.  It works for 24 hours, then you have to do it again.


----------



## Malcon10t

dhorner233 said:


> I'm booked for 2 standard, hopefully connecting, rooms Oct. 29 - Nov 3.
> 
> Do standard rooms have a mini fridge? No microwave I assume?


No microwave, but there is one in the snack room on each floor.


----------



## azdisneylover

Malcon10t said:


> No microwave, but there is one in the snack room on each floor.



Where can we find the location of the snack rooms on each floor? This is very good to know! Thanks, Malcon!


----------



## Nonsuch

Malcon10t said:


> No microwave, but there is one in the snack room on each floor.


There are rooms throughout GCH with ice machines and soda vending (perhaps a with a few snacks), but I don't recall microwaves


----------



## GenGen22

With the dapper day rate for a party of 4 I assume we will get a 2 queen room.  Will there be enough room for a ECV scooter or do I need request some sort of special room?


----------



## Malcon10t

Nonsuch said:


> There are rooms throughout GCH with ice machines and soda vending (perhaps a with a few snacks), but I don't recall microwaves


I had never noticed it before, but last trip we stayed there,  we were on I think the 5th floor and by the room near room 105 on that floor, and there was a microwave.  So I checked I think the 3rd floor and there was one there too.



GenGen22 said:


> With the dapper day rate for a party of 4 I assume we will get a 2 queen room.  Will there be enough room for a ECV scooter or do I need request some sort of special room?


You can fit it in the room, but it would make it tight.  What I do is park it in the hallway.


----------



## bcwife76

Woohoo booked a 1 bedroom when my 7 month window opened this morning to end our spring break trip!!! Can't wait to be back at the Grand!


----------



## GenGen22

Malcon10t said:


> You can fit it in the room, but it would make it tight.  What I do is park it in the hallway.


 how do you,plug it in if you park it in the main hallway?  I dont think I understand this.


----------



## pharmama

whoever said:


> Unless you specifically ask for a King, you should get 2 queens with 5 occupants.  I think they have a couch which pulls into a single or twin with the remodel.



Maybe it was the room we had (standard view- are they smaller?) but I just had a 2 queen room this past weekend at GCH and while it did have a small sofa there was nowhere for it to pull out to as it was right across from of one of the beds.  I didn't look closely but it did not appear to be one of the "flip down" ones they have in the DLH or PPH (and if it was it would only be big enough for a child to lay on it lengthwise).


----------



## Malcon10t

GenGen22 said:


> how do you,plug it in if you park it in the main hallway?  I dont think I understand this.


There are plugs in the hallway you can plug into.


----------



## sammykster

I thought I had read something in this thread about this topic before but now I can only find the parking information.  If we don't leave until 11:55pm on our checkout day can we continue to use hotel amenities until then?  We would have a pool and/or Downtown Disney day but want to make sure we won't be kicked out of the pool area at checkout if we're not leaving for 9 more hours to head to the airport.  Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

sammykster said:


> ...If we don't leave until 11:55pm on our checkout day can we continue to use hotel amenities until then? ...


You will be able to use the pool until it closes (9 or 10PM), but might need to get a new key issued (Guest Services or the Front Desk).  GCH pool area does have bathrooms with showers.

Bell Services and parking (self or valet) will be available until you leave.

There have been conflicting reports about Concierge Lounge access after check out, some have said there is hard cutoff at 11AM while others have had continued access.


----------



## Candycane83

I need some advise. I booked the woods / courtyard view for December 21-27. When would be the best time to put room requests and what request should I make? I’m thinking I want to see the monorail and a king bed?


----------



## stickeymouse

Candycane83 said:


> I need some advise. I booked the woods / courtyard view for December 21-27. When would be the best time to put room requests and what request should I make? I’m thinking I want to see the monorail and a king bed?


You can call and have the requests noted on your reservation anytime. They will stay in there and *hopefully* be noticed and honored by the room assigner. If you have a TA, tell them, and they will gladly do this for you.


----------



## dhorner233

I read that the White Water Snacks was going to be closing for refurbishment the end of Sept. Anyone know how long they expect it to be closed? I'm going the end of Oct.


----------



## Tiggr88

Nonsuch said:


> A couple ways to bypass the thermostat (depending on type):
> 
> Press and hold the F/C button on the left side of the thermostat. "BP" will display on the screen.
> Hold the temp down button and the system power button simultaneously. "BP" will display on the screen.
> Please report back if either method works.
> I have needed to try these tricks a few times, but usually the AC just stays on



Just wanted to follow-up. We actually got a balloon while in the park anyway and then I followed the instruction #1 as well and the BP displayed as expected. The first night trying it worked great. The next night I had to get up once but that was better than the night before we did anything. That night, it seemed like it was off until my wife would get out of bed to lower it and then it would magically turn on. We had to do that a few times. Thanks for the tip.

FYI - On our last day, the balloon was still in great shape and we couldn't take it on the plane so my daughter find a family outside the character breakfast at Storyteller's and offered it to them. Turns out they had bought one the day before which got lost, so they were very appreciative.


----------



## Nonsuch

New pool bar coming to GCH 

Based on the concept drawing, the bar will be in front of Whitewater Snacks.


----------



## whoever

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this.  Might make me rethink doing the DLH pools even when we are staying at the Grand... then again, the new pool bar at the DLH is supposed to have Dole Whips....


----------



## Nonsuch

whoever said:


> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this.  Might make me rethink doing the DLH pools even when we are staying at the Grand... then again, the new pool bar at the DLH is supposed to have Dole Whips....


I certainly hope the GCH pool bar also has Dole Whips, with optional rum


----------



## gardengirl2790

Do we know when Whitewater Snacks will close?


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

gardengirl2790 said:


> Do we know when Whitewater Snacks will close?



9/24


----------



## interstate70s

Does anyone know if the pools will be closed during construction of the new pool bar?


----------



## gardengirl2790

nerdboyrockstar said:


> 9/24



Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## otten

interstate70s said:


> Does anyone know if the pools will be closed during construction of the new pool bar?



We have a cabana booked on the 16th so hopefully not.


----------



## meggles

interstate70s said:


> Does anyone know if the pools will be closed during construction of the new pool bar?



I'm wondering the same thing. Also thinking about construction noise and equipment...it's not necessarily the relaxing vibe I'm looking for.
We are there the second week of November-- I wonder when construction will start/finish on this project and how it will or won't impact guest enjoyment of the pools!


----------



## stickeymouse

When will the front entrance construction be completed?


----------



## interstate70s

meggles said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. Also thinking about construction noise and equipment...it's not necessarily the relaxing vibe I'm looking for.
> We are there the second week of November-- I wonder when construction will start/finish on this project and how it will or won't impact guest enjoyment of the pools!



We will also be there that week.  Hopefully it will be minimal. I really hope they don't close the pools.


----------



## meggles

interstate70s said:


> We will also be there that week.  Hopefully it will be minimal. I really hope they don't close the pools.



Me too! I haven't received any emails regarding construction from the GCH so I'll take that as a good sign. I looove the pools at the Grand. They are so relaxing!


----------



## meggles

I have a standard room booked in November. What are the best room reservation requests to ask for these days in order to get the best room possible (definitely a balcony, better view would be awesome). We once had a standard room that was near the DVC wing so we looked out over Goofy's sky school but I didn't make any special requests for that one. It was so cool to be able to hear the music from DCA! Do we just ask at check-in or do they pre-assign rooms? How easy is it to work with the cast member at the front desk? It would be cool to avoid the parking lot view!


----------



## pharmama

meggles said:


> I have a standard room booked in November. What are the best room reservation requests to ask for these days in order to get the best room possible (definitely a balcony, better view would be awesome). We once had a standard room that was near the DVC wing so we looked out over Goofy's sky school but I didn't make any special requests for that one. It was so cool to be able to hear the music from DCA! Do we just ask at check-in or do they pre-assign rooms? How easy is it to work with the cast member at the front desk? It would be cool to avoid the parking lot view!



That sounds like you got pixie dusted to a higher room category (theme park view)- I don't know that you could request that on a standard room.


----------



## Disney_Alli

We have a pool day planned on the 23rd... guess I’m glad they’re closing on the 24th for the Reno and our pool time won’t be affected. I doubt they’d close the pools again less than a year after the last closure


----------



## azdisneylover

bumping the thread.


----------



## nickyl

We’ll be there first week of October,  does anyone know if the pool will be closed?  What else will be impacted within the hotel?


----------



## otten

nickyl said:


> We’ll be there first week of October,  does anyone know if the pool will be closed?  What else will be impacted within the hotel?



We have a cabana booked on the 16th. I don't think they're planning on closing the pools.


----------



## xtyr

I just called and spoke with Paige. We also have a cabana booked.  She stated the pools would not be closed.


----------



## azdisneylover

Does anyone have an update on the construction on the porte cochere area? Is it done?


----------



## wowsmom

azdisneylover said:


> Does anyone have an update on the construction on the porte cochere area? Is it done?



As of Friday, 9/14, no.


----------



## Disney_Alli

As of an hour ago the port cochere is still under construction.


----------



## azdisneylover

Thank you wowsmom and Disney_Alli for a quick response. I wonder why this isn't posted on the website.


----------



## Josh & Laila Harbour

Hi everyone! Has anyone heard of the specific “grab-and-go” items the Hearthstone has available while White Water is down for refurb? One of our mornings during our trip (11/4-11/8) we need an early (6:15/6:30am) breakfast and, other than In-Room Dining, it seems like this will be our only option within the hotel. Curious on their expanded selection during this time as our daughter has a dairy allergy which complicates things a bit when the choices are slim! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Disney_Alli

Josh & Laila Harbour said:


> Hi everyone! Has anyone heard of the specific “grab-and-go” items the Hearthstone has available while White Water is down for refurb? One of our mornings during our trip (11/4-11/8) we need an early (6:15/6:30am) breakfast and, other than In-Room Dining, it seems like this will be our only option within the hotel. Curious on their expanded selection during this time as our daughter has a dairy allergy which complicates things a bit when the choices are slim! Thanks for your help!



I'm not sure about at Hearthstone but Starbucks will also be open and should have stuff available.


----------



## sgrap

Josh & Laila Harbour said:


> Hi everyone! Has anyone heard of the specific “grab-and-go” items the Hearthstone has available while White Water is down for refurb? One of our mornings during our trip (11/4-11/8) we need an early (6:15/6:30am) breakfast and, other than In-Room Dining, it seems like this will be our only option within the hotel. Curious on their expanded selection during this time as our daughter has a dairy allergy which complicates things a bit when the choices are slim! Thanks for your help!


Another option is to place on online order with Von's and have it delivered to the hotel, and eat in your room.  We always get yogurt, bagels, cream cheese, fruit, cereal . . . whatever easy breakfast items people want.  Saves $ and time, and the bellhop will hold them (and refrigerate items as needed) until you arrive.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Josh & Laila Harbour said:


> we need an early (6:15/6:30am) breakfast and, other than In-Room Dining, it seems like this will be our only option within the hotel.



DTD Starbucks with a bunch of quick breakfast options opens at 5am and is just outside the GHC entrance to DTD.


----------



## CateinPhoenix

ParkHopper1 said:


> DTD Starbucks with a bunch of quick breakfast options opens at 5am and is just outside the GHC entrance to DTD.



And if you have the Starbucks App you can do "To-Go" ordering.  We ordered breakfast sandwiches every morning on our walk in. Very convenient!


----------



## ParkHopper1

CateinPhoenix said:


> And if you have the Starbucks App you can do "To-Go" ordering.  We ordered breakfast sandwiches every morning on our walk in. Very convenient!



Click “order” in the lobby of the Grand and usually times out perfect when your order hits the counter!


----------



## Disney_Alli

CateinPhoenix said:


> And if you have the Starbucks App you can do "To-Go" ordering.  We ordered breakfast sandwiches every morning on our walk in. Very convenient!





ParkHopper1 said:


> Click “order” in the lobby of the Grand and usually times out perfect when your order hits the counter!



Except if you live in Canada then despite your app knowing you're close to that store you can't mobile order... ask me how I know lol.


----------



## Candycane83

Disney_Alli said:


> Except if you live in Canada then despite your app knowing you're close to that store you can't mobile order... ask me how I know lol.


Really? How come? Curious as I am from Canada and hoped this would work....


----------



## Disney_Alli

Candycane83 said:


> Really? How come? Curious as I am from Canada and hoped this would work....



I have absolutely no idea why it didn't work but all it would let me do was mobile order at my home store 22 hrs away...


----------



## sgrap

Candycane83 said:


> Really? How come? Curious as I am from Canada and hoped this would work....


I think it might have to do with a zip code thing.


----------



## Disney_Alli

I tried two trips in a row and couldn't do it. My friends from Virginia and North Carolina had no such issues and could do it every morning.


----------



## Candycane83

sgrap said:


> I think it might have to do with a zip code thing.





Disney_Alli said:


> I tried two trips in a row and couldn't do it. My friends from Virginia and North Carolina had no such issues and could do it every morning.



Good to know! I guess we will still need to order at cash then!


----------



## sky13

Quick question - I'm currently booked at GCH (first on-site stay at Disneyland!) Standard View room in November. 

Deliberating whether I should change it to a Courtyard/Woods View room for about $10 more per night. What I'd like is a room closer to the DCA entrance if possible, from the few images I've seen it seems that the Courtyard/Woods View rooms look closer, is this the case? Thanks!


----------



## Nickarooney

sky13 said:


> Quick question - I'm currently booked at GCH (first on-site stay at Disneyland!) Standard View room in November.
> 
> Deliberating whether I should change it to a Courtyard/Woods View room for about $10 more per night. What I'd like is a room closer to the DCA entrance if possible, from the few images I've seen it seems that the Courtyard/Woods View rooms look closer, is this the case? Thanks!



Some are, some aren't. It's our favorite room category though and the one we always book. We learned after our first trip to always request a room close to the Napa Rose elevators and it's always been granted. Our first stay was on the opposite side of the monorail courtyard and quite the walk to the lobby elevators. I think the view change is totally worth $10/night no matter where you end up though. Have a great trip!


----------



## Malcon10t

sky13 said:


> Quick question - I'm currently booked at GCH (first on-site stay at Disneyland!) Standard View room in November.
> 
> Deliberating whether I should change it to a Courtyard/Woods View room for about $10 more per night. What I'd like is a room closer to the DCA entrance if possible, from the few images I've seen it seems that the Courtyard/Woods View rooms look closer, is this the case? Thanks!


I would say it is worth it.


----------



## StarlitNight05

sky13 said:


> Quick question - I'm currently booked at GCH (first on-site stay at Disneyland!) Standard View room in November.
> 
> Deliberating whether I should change it to a Courtyard/Woods View room for about $10 more per night. What I'd like is a room closer to the DCA entrance if possible, from the few images I've seen it seems that the Courtyard/Woods View rooms look closer, is this the case? Thanks!


I agree with others that the upgrade to Courtyard/Woods is worth it, especially for $10 more a night. We had a courtyard/woods view room in August that was very close to the Napa Rose elevators. It made the entrance/exit from DCA very convenient. I loved being able to see the Monorail whizz by! It made our afternoon breaks pretty fun.


----------



## sky13

Nickarooney said:


> Some are, some aren't. It's our favorite room category though and the one we always book. We learned after our first trip to always request a room close to the Napa Rose elevators and it's always been granted. Our first stay was on the opposite side of the monorail courtyard and quite the walk to the lobby elevators. I think the view change is totally worth $10/night no matter where you end up though. Have a great trip!





Malcon10t said:


> I would say it is worth it.





StarlitNight05 said:


> I agree with others that the upgrade to Courtyard/Woods is worth it, especially for $10 more a night. We had a courtyard/woods view room in August that was very close to the Napa Rose elevators. It made the entrance/exit from DCA very convenient. I loved being able to see the Monorail whizz by! It made our afternoon breaks pretty fun.



Thanks for the replies - just called to change my booking to a Courtyard/Woods view room (and it really was about $10/night extra - a little bit more with tax)!

Also, thanks for the tip about requesting a room close to the Napa Rose elevators. Can I also ask what's the best way of doing room requests? (I'm used to WDW and getting touring plans to fax in a room request, but not sure how best to do this at DL!)


----------



## Nickarooney

sky13 said:


> Thanks for the replies - just called to change my booking to a Courtyard/Woods view room (and it really was about $10/night extra - a little bit more with tax)!
> 
> Also, thanks for the tip about requesting a room close to the Napa Rose elevators. Can I also ask what's the best way of doing room requests? (I'm used to WDW and getting touring plans to fax in a room request, but not sure how best to do this at DL!)



I've always called the regular cm number a week or two beforehand and had them add my requests to my reservation but I got busy and forgot this last time and just asked when I checked in. I'm sure others can chime in if they have found if faxing is as good or better for securing your preferences.


----------



## sky13

Nickarooney said:


> I've always called the regular cm number a week or two beforehand and had them add me requests to my reservation but I got busy and forgot this last time and just asked when I checked in. I'm sure others can chime in if they have found if faxing is as good or better for securing your preferences.



Thanks - I'm guessing the regular CM number is just the hotel reservations number? Will try doing that then!


----------



## Nickarooney

sky13 said:


> Thanks - I'm guessing the regular CM number is just the hotel reservations number? Will try doing that then!



Yes!


----------



## dhorner233

Nickarooney said:


> I've always called the regular cm number a week or two beforehand and had them add my requests to my reservation but I got busy and forgot this last time and just asked when I checked in. I'm sure others can chime in if they have found if faxing is as good or better for securing your preferences.



So.... what is the phone number I call? I booked through the group bookings number for Dapper Day rates. I requested 2 connecting rooms. I want to call the front desk of the hotel a few days - a week before my arrival to make sure the CM's assigning the rooms got my request, right? So, what is the phone number for that?


----------



## Nickarooney

dhorner233 said:


> So.... what is the phone number I call? I booked through the group bookings number for Dapper Day rates. I requested 2 connecting rooms. I want to call the front desk of the hotel a few days - a week before my arrival to make sure the CM's assigning the rooms got my request, right? So, what is the phone number for that?



714-956-MICKEY is the reservations number I've always used. I've never called the front desk directly. 714-635-2000 is what I found on Touring Plans.


----------



## DisneyPiPhi

Hi, all!  We have a standard room at GCH reserved for our January vacation.  We'd very much like to stay in a room with a king bed and a daybed.  We have just one DD, who is six, and would love the daybed.  I have called the GCH to place this request.

Two question:
1. Does anyone know how many standard rooms with a king + daybed exist, and would changing to a different category improve our chances of having this bed arrangement?
2.  Is there something else I should do to solidify this request?  It is our only request!


----------



## Nonsuch




----------



## bethwc101

dhorner233 said:


> So.... what is the phone number I call? I booked through the group bookings number for Dapper Day rates. I requested 2 connecting rooms. I want to call the front desk of the hotel a few days - a week before my arrival to make sure the CM's assigning the rooms got my request, right? So, what is the phone number for that?


You have to call the group rate number, the standard reservation line will not be able to see or make changes to your reservation since you are doing a group rate.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Nonsuch said:


> View attachment 356768


Oh boy- those poor CMs working the front desk at GCH today!


----------



## SillyLilly

I just wanted to give an update on Hearthstone Lounge offerings while Whitewater Snacks is closed.  We just checked in last night.  If I had not been doing my research here, I would have had no idea the quick serivce option was closed. Never notifed prior to arrival and was not mentioned at check in.  I had read here there would be options in Hearthstone for breakfast. Just wanted to warn selection is severely limited.  Had choice of a few muffins, premade fruit plates, some whole fruits, and yogurt parfaits.  I just wanted to let people know what is being offered and unless you want breakfast buffet every morning, you would need to look elsewhere.  They did have complementary coffee available.


----------



## sgrap

SillyLilly said:


> I just wanted to give an update on Hearthstone Lounge offerings while Whitewater Snacks is closed.  We just checked in last night.  If I had not been doing my research here, I would have had no idea the quick serivce option was closed. Never notifed prior to arrival and was not mentioned at check in.  I had read here there would be options in Hearthstone for breakfast. Just wanted to warn selection is severely limited.  Had choice of a few muffins, premade fruit plates, some whole fruits, and yogurt parfaits.  I just wanted to let people know what is being offered and unless you want breakfast buffet every morning, you would need to look elsewhere.  They did have complementary coffee available.


Thank you! Do you have to purchase something to get complementary coffee?


----------



## SillyLilly

Sign said complimentary coffee for hotel guests.  Was only out during the morning


----------



## bethwc101

Is the porte cochere still closed?


----------



## Aby

SillyLilly said:


> I just wanted to give an update on Hearthstone Lounge offerings while Whitewater Snacks is closed.  We just checked in last night.  If I had not been doing my research here, I would have had no idea the quick serivce option was closed. Never notifed prior to arrival and was not mentioned at check in.  I had read here there would be options in Hearthstone for breakfast. Just wanted to warn selection is severely limited.  Had choice of a few muffins, premade fruit plates, some whole fruits, and yogurt parfaits.  I just wanted to let people know what is being offered and unless you want breakfast buffet every morning, you would need to look elsewhere.  They did have complementary coffee available.



This is highly disappointing. Storyteller's isn't open early enough to have a pre-park breakfast every day, and I would like something more substantial than muffins and fruit. I really didn't want to have to eat at Starbucks every morning but that looks like my only option for something more substantial. 

Aby


----------



## wowsmom

bethwc101 said:


> Is the porte cochere still closed?



As of last night, yes.


----------



## franandaj

bethwc101 said:


> Is the porte cochere still closed?



I was told it could be another month, but no one knows for sure.


----------



## grannyminnie

Another month?  I was hoping it would be open for our Dapper Day arrival.  Where will we enter, then?  I'm sure there were posts about this earlier but I have not kept up.


----------



## bethwc101

grannyminnie said:


> Another month?  I was hoping it would be open for our Dapper Day arrival.  Where will we enter, then?  I'm sure there were posts about this earlier but I have not kept up.


You can still enter from there, there are just construction walls up along the walls.


----------



## grannyminnie

bethwc101 said:


> You can still enter from there, there are just construction walls up along the walls.


Ok, thank you.


----------



## clr

Hi All - does anyone know if non hotel guests are still able to enter the GCH through the DtD security check point?  We have hotel reservations in December, but our friends are staying elsewhere. Are they able to meet us in the hearthstone Lounge for drinks? Or only if they have reservations at one of the restaurants?  I have read conflicting information online, and thought maybe if someone had recently stayed would have some incite on the topic. Thanks!


----------



## ParkHopper1

clr said:


> Hi All - does anyone know if non hotel guests are still able to enter the GCH through the DtD security check point?  We have hotel reservations in December, but our friends are staying elsewhere. Are they able to meet us in the hearthstone Lounge for drinks? Or only if they have reservations at one of the restaurants?  I have read conflicting information online, and thought maybe if someone had recently stayed would have some incite on the topic. Thanks!



Yes...anyone can enter GCH from DTD or DCA at any time. Only restriction is entering through the front doors from the street for non GCH guests...they must go around through DTD.


----------



## clr

ParkHopper1 said:


> Yes...anyone can enter GCH from DTD or DCA at any time. Only restriction is entering through the front doors from the street for non GCH guests...they must go around through DTD.


Thank you!


----------



## dhorner233

So where are the security check points now? I'm staying at the Grand Californian. Will we go through security when we arrive to check in? Is there security entering CA Adventure from the Grand Californian? Is there security going from DTD into the escapade/parks main entrance? That would be so nice instead of going through security every time we leave our room to go to the park.


----------



## Nonsuch

dhorner233 said:


> So where are the security check points now? I'm staying at the Grand Californian. Will we go through security when we arrive to check in? Is there security entering CA Adventure from the Grand Californian? Is there security going from DTD into the escapade/parks main entrance? That would be so nice instead of going through security every time we leave our room to go to the park.


There is no security check when you arrive at the hotel, GCH is not inside the security “envelope”

There are 2 security checkpoints:

Leaving GCH to enter DTD
Leaving GCH to enter DCA


----------



## Nonsuch

I just returned from GCH and have a few updates.

The pool bar construction is well underway.  While the pools are open, there are jackhammers working during the day.  If you rent a cabana, request #1 (1, 2, 3 face the Mariposa pool)

Photo from October 10
 

Concept Art


----------



## Nonsuch

Porte Cochere construction continues and does not appear to be anywhere near complete.

 

The unfinished metal on both sides of the existing green green roof significantly expand the size:
 

Temporary valet and bell service at the Convention Center entrance:
 

Ice water at the temporary entrance


----------



## sgrap

Is there still an unloading zone for people (VGC) who are going to self-park?


----------



## Nonsuch

All spaces in the Self Parking lot are available:
(self park is the far lot, the near lot is valet)
 

Only the key card exit to Disneyland Drive is blocked for construction.
(The key card exit seldom works, and is usually blocked by cones)


----------



## Nonsuch

sgrap said:


> Is there still an unloading zone for people (VGC) who are going to self-park?


I don't know about an unloading zone, but I don't see how it would be very helpful.
GCH rooms (and VGC in particular) are often only available at the 3PM checkin time (4PM for VGC), and I have waited for my villa past 6PM.  I just assume the room is not ready and have Bell Services unload my car and store the luggage.  Luggage carts are not available for guest use, which is typical of full-service hotels.

You may leave your car in front of the hotel while checking in, just let the valet know you plan on self-parking (valet might ask for your keys, in case your car needs to be moved).


----------



## sgrap

Nonsuch said:


> I don't know about an unloading zone, but I don't see how it would be very helpful.
> GCH rooms (and VGC in particular) are often only available at the 3PM checkin time (4PM for VGC), and I have waited for my villa past 6PM.  I just assume the room is not ready and have Bell Services unload my car and store the luggage.  Luggage carts are not available for guest use, which is typical of full-service hotels.
> 
> You may leave your car in front of the hotel while checking in, just let the valet know you plan on self-parking (valet might ask for your keys, in case your car needs to be moved).


Thanks!  We'll actually be arriving late this trip, so our room should be ready.  Usually you are right, we get there before our room is ready.  

Is there still no online or pre check-in at VGC?


----------



## meggles

Nonsuch said:


> I just returned from GCH and have a few updates.
> 
> The pool bar construction is well underway.  While the pools are open, there are jackhammers working during the day.  If you rent a cabana, request #1 (1, 2, 3 face the Mariposa pool)
> 
> Photo from October 10
> View attachment 358237
> 
> Concept Art
> View attachment 358238



Yikes! I hope the jackhammering is done by the time we arrive in early November. I don’t mind some construction but super loud noise will definitely bother me while I’m trying to relax at the pool. I wonder if they ever allow use of the DL or PP pools in these instances?


----------



## Aby

Deleted, was just a non constructive vent on my part. Sorry all.

Aby


----------



## LongTimeFan

SillyLilly said:


> I just wanted to give an update on Hearthstone Lounge offerings while Whitewater Snacks is closed.  We just checked in last night.  If I had not been doing my research here, I would have had no idea the quick serivce option was closed. Never notifed prior to arrival and was not mentioned at check in.  I had read here there would be options in Hearthstone for breakfast. Just wanted to warn selection is severely limited.  Had choice of a few muffins, premade fruit plates, some whole fruits, and yogurt parfaits.  I just wanted to let people know what is being offered and unless you want breakfast buffet every morning, you would need to look elsewhere.  They did have complementary coffee available.



Oh no! I am very disappointed to hear that they are offering nothing substantial for breakfast. Where else to go nearby for an early breakfast... 6-7 AM, something with protein?   Never been to GCH so do they have room service? If yes, for breakfast?


----------



## murcor

ParkHopper1 said:


> Yes...anyone can enter GCH from DTD or DCA at any time. Only restriction is entering through the front doors from the street for non GCH guests...they must go around through DTD.



What about returning to DTD or DCA from GCH if you are a visitor.
Is this possible?
I assume you show your park ticket, anything else?


----------



## julesann

murcor said:


> What about returning to DTD or DCA from GCH if you are a visitor.
> Is this possible?
> I assume you show your park ticket, anything else?



They will scan your ticket and you will go through security when returning to either DCA or DTD.


----------



## Nonsuch

sgrap said:


> ...Is there still no online or pre check-in at VGC?


There is no online check-on (or pre check-in).
Considering VGC is so small compared to the overall size of GCH, it seems unlikely online check-in will be added -- until there is online check-in for the entire hotel.


----------



## lmb80129

We just returned from three nights at the GC and I think that Disney has failed to inform guests of the impact of the construction.  The porte cochere construction impacts the standard rooms at the front of the hotel and has slowed down access to the hotel.  It took us 25 minutes to make the left turn into the hotel from Disneyland Dr around 5:30 Saturday night and it took 45 min to get our car and bags when leaving at 1:15 on Sunday.  The Storyteller construction had a significant impact on our pool day with jack hammering all afternoon.  I would be upset if I paid for a pool view that came with construction views and noise.  If I were making a GC reservation anytime during the next few months, I would try for a courtyard/woods or theme park view to try to stay away from the construction.


----------



## bethwc101

How do you self park at the GCH? If we self park and then walk over to the hotel to check in won't they ask for our room key? Or do we need our room key to be allowed in the self park lot?

We will keep our luggage in our car since we will be arriving about 6 am so we know the room won't be ready, but we want to do magic morning. 

Do we just need our room key to exit and enter the lot or will they give us some separate ticket?


----------



## Nonsuch

lmb80129 said:


> We just returned from three nights at the GC and I think that Disney has failed to inform guests of the impact of the construction.  The porte cochere construction impacts the standard rooms at the front of the hotel and has slowed down access to the hotel.  It took us 25 minutes to make the left turn into the hotel from Disneyland Dr around 5:30 Saturday night and it took 45 min to get our car and bags when leaving at 1:15 on Sunday.  The Storyteller construction had a significant impact on our pool day with jack hammering all afternoon.  I would be upset if I paid for a pool view that came with construction views and noise.  If I were making a GC reservation anytime during the next few months, I would try for a courtyard/woods or theme park view to try to stay away from the construction.


I stayed over Columbus Day weekend, and did not receive any notice of construction (of course I'm aware what is happening).  I agree that Disney should send out information to guests prior to arrival.

The Porte Cochere construction is slowing down arrivals, and I have heard reports of hour long waits on Friday evenings.  Bell Service is slowed, since the unload area is a greater distance from luggage storage and  hotel rooms.

The small cost to upgrade to courtyard/woods view will avoid looking out at Porte Cochere construction.
Premium View combines both Park and Pool view, so that expensive upgrade risks a view of Pool construction.


----------



## Nonsuch

bethwc101 said:


> How do you self park at the GCH? If we self park and then walk over to the hotel to check in won't they ask for our room key? Or do we need our room key to be allowed in the self park lot?
> We will keep our luggage in our car since we will be arriving about 6 am so we know the room won't be ready, but we want to do magic morning.
> Do we just need our room key to exit and enter the lot or will they give us some separate ticket?


This is the process I recommend:
(sorry if this is overly detailed)

Drive to the GCH entrance from Disneyland Drive, and tell the CM a the gate you are checking in.
You will be directed to the temporary unloading area near the convention center.
CM will greet you and ask if you need assistance with luggage or valet parking.
Let the CM know you will be self-parking, and have Bell Services take your luggage.

Leave you car at the unload area
Enter the hotel and check-in to receive your room keys (no line at 6AM)
Return to your car and drive to self-parking (immediate left from the unload area)
Show room key at self parking lot, and use key to open second gate for dedicated GCH area (attendant usually opens the gate).
Walk back from self parking lot, and use room key to open pedestrian gate.
Enjoy Extra Magic Hour
When room is ready, you will receive a text (or phone call) and may go directly to your room (no need to return to registration).
While in your room, call Bell Services for your luggage.


----------



## AmyJamer

We will be there in 60 days. Will this still be a problem then do you think? Should we switch to Disneyland hotel?


----------



## bethwc101

AmyJamer said:


> We will be there in 60 days. Will this still be a problem then do you think? Should we switch to Disneyland hotel?


Will what still be a problem?


----------



## AmyJamer

bethwc101 said:


> Will what still be a problem?


Sorry to be vague. The construction noise. We are booked for a standard room. And This is a splurge to stay in this hotel so really don’t want to feel disappointed


----------



## lmb80129

AmyJamer said:


> Sorry to be vague. The construction noise. We are booked for a standard room. And This is a splurge to stay in this hotel so really don’t want to feel disappointed



I might call the hotel directly and ask when they expect the projects to be done.  Even if they are done with the porte cochere project in 60 days, I don't see the pool area being completed and or any quick service dining being available.  When we stay at the Grand, we realize that we are paying for proximity and ease of access to the parks.  That helps us deal with any other issues we have there.  I don't think we would have booked there if we had a full understanding of how our stay would be impacted.  I'd rather walk further from the Disneyland hotel or Paradise Pier and avoid the jack hammers.


----------



## PirateRedhead

lmb80129 said:


> I might call the hotel directly and ask when they expect the projects to be done.



I'll also be there in two months, so I called and asked two days ago. The CM I spoke with said that they initially expected the porte cochere to be complete in November, but that there's been some kind of hiccup with the steel they needed, so now they're shooting for December. He also gave December as the probable timing for White Water Snacks opening back up. 

I'll take that with a major grain of salt. When we were there last October, the lobby construction was supposed to be finished, but no dice.


----------



## franandaj

Originally the Port Cochere was supposed to be done in September.  I'm very sad that it will still be going on now until December.


----------



## meggles

PirateRedhead said:


> I'll also be there in two months, so I called and asked two days ago. The CM I spoke with said that they initially expected the porte cochere to be complete in November, but that there's been some kind of hiccup with the steel they needed, so now they're shooting for December. He also gave December as the probable timing for White Water Snacks opening back up.
> 
> I'll take that with a major grain of salt. When we were there last October, the lobby construction was supposed to be finished, but no dice.



Yikes on bikes! What a bummer. We are booked for a standard room the second week of November. I understand that construction will be ongoing but I seriously hope extra loud construction like jackhammering is finished by the time we're there. I'm sorry those of you who recently stayed at the GCH had to experience that. What an inconvenience. I guess I'll try to request a quiet room and then reiterate that at check-in, possibly upgrading to a woods/courtyard room. Is there any recourse once you're there if the noise is seriously disturbing? We'll be in the parks during the work day hours but definitely want to enjoy the pool mid-day most days. I'll be so sad if it's too noisy to relax!


----------



## dhorner233

I'm booked for 5 nights arriving in less than 2 weeks (Oct. 29). Ironically, I switched from the Disneyland Hotel to the Grand Calif because someone said that end of DTD would be under construction for the new hotel. Sounds like I moved into the construction zone. And the new hotel for the far end of DTD was cancelled. 

Oh well it's still the Grand Californian! and it's still right next to the parks and - has it's own security. I like how DTD is now inside the secured zone. That's a change from my last trip.


----------



## otten

I’m at the Grand right. Ow. We haven’t heard a peep of construction noise.


----------



## pwillunlv

otten said:


> I’m at the Grand right. Ow. We haven’t heard a peep of construction noise.



What type of room?  I am curious how bad the noise is for Standard Rooms (particularly, at night) with the porte cochere construction.


----------



## otten

pwillunlv said:


> What type of room?  I am curious how bad the noise is for Standard Rooms (particularly, at night) with the porte cochere construction.


Courtyard view.

We could hear it this morning out on the balcony but if the sliding door was closed we couldn’t hear a thing.we could hear every word from the room next door though.


----------



## meggles

pwillunlv said:


> What type of room?  I am curious how bad the noise is for Standard Rooms (particularly, at night) with the porte cochere construction.



Wait...they are working on the hotel at NIGHT?! Aren't they supposed to stop at the end of the normal work day so people can have quiet to sleep?


----------



## Nonsuch

meggles said:


> Wait...they are working on the hotel at NIGHT?! Aren't they supposed to stop at the end of the normal work day so people can have quiet to sleep?


I have not seen or heard any work at night.

The Port Cochere project seems to be going very slowly.  When I visited in August (day trip) there was no work being done, and this past week just a few workmen (no noise).

The Pool Bar is proceeding faster, with most of the noisy demolition work already done.  The trees and planters have already been removed.


----------



## Nonsuch

A few more photos to share, from April 2018
Spotted a Cooper's Hawk sitting to the right of the balcony of the Veranda:
 

Hawk flying into tree in courtyard:


----------



## Belle83

We stayed for the past week in a room that faced the front entrance and we didn’t hear any construction noise.


----------



## grannyminnie

Talking about that port cochere work, I'm somewhat concerned that it will slow down our getting into the park on Dapper Day since we don't arrive at the GCH until early afternoon.  The good thing is, we will not be driving ourselves but are being dropped off by Karmel Shuttle.  I hope that the shared vans will be able to get us closer to the entrance or at least expedite the check-in experience.  And then, if our room is not ready, we will have to wait longer to dress for the event and go into DL.  I know, first world problems, but you pay to fly across the country and you want things to be "supercalifragilistic"!


----------



## nickyl

We were there a week ago.  We stayed in a standard room,  there was no noise at all.   Our shuttle dropped us extremely close to the entrance,  so the construction was not a problem,  I didn’t really even notice it.  It was our first visit to a Disney hotel,  and I was thoroughly impressed.  I think we would have appreciated the white water snacks,  as the offering at the lounge was limited,  muffins, croissants and fruit,  but still provided free coffee.  I didn’t notice construction near the pool,  even though it was probably there.  We had a great time at the pool and certainly weren’t bothered by noise or anything.


----------



## grannyminnie

You had me at "free coffee"!  The muffins are secondary...  I appreciated these comments about the noise level.  We are checking in 2 weeks from tomorrow, and I was concerned about that, and the distance from the entrance we'd be dropped off.


----------



## j9isawesome

grannyminnie said:


> Talking about that port cochere work, I'm somewhat concerned that it will slow down our getting into the park on Dapper Day since we don't arrive at the GCH until early afternoon.  The good thing is, we will not be driving ourselves but are being dropped off by Karmel Shuttle.  I hope that the shared vans will be able to get us closer to the entrance or at least expedite the check-in experience.  And then, if our room is not ready, we will have to wait longer to dress for the event and go into DL.  I know, first world problems, but you pay to fly across the country and you want things to be "supercalifragilistic"!


I don’t see why the construction would impact your check in time or the availability of getting a room early. If there isn’t a room available when you show up then the bathrooms in the lobby are more than large enough to change & get ready in (I’ve seem plenty of girls styling their hair & doing their makeup in there in the past). Then just drop your bags at the front desk for storage & you are free to go enjoy the parks right away.


----------



## grannyminnie

j9isawesome said:


> I don’t see why the construction would impact your check in time or the availability of getting a room early. If there isn’t a room available when you show up then the bathrooms in the lobby are more than large enough to change & get ready in (I’ve seem plenty of girls styling their hair & doing their makeup in there in the past). Then just drop your bags at the front desk for storage & you are free to go enjoy the parks right away.


Yes, I've since found this out when I called the GCH directly.  The CM told me what you did.  I just would rather not have to open my suitcase until we are checked into the room.


----------



## Nonsuch

grannyminnie said:


> Talking about that port cochere work, I'm somewhat concerned that it will slow down our getting into the park on Dapper Day since we don't arrive at the GCH until early afternoon.  The good thing is, we will not be driving ourselves but are being dropped off by Karmel Shuttle.


Shuttles likely use the same drop-off location as rideshares, which has not moved even with the port cochere construction.  The temporary unload area is only and extra 270 feet from the hotel entrance.
 

The construction walls were being rearranged (2 weeks ago), perhaps to allow cars to pass through the port cochere construction.
 

The current arrangement only allows 2 lanes of cars, 1 often occupied by rideshares/taxis.
Which causes cars to backup onto Disneyland Drive during peak periods.


----------



## Nonsuch

Guest rooms now have cordless phones:


----------



## greewe

What is the cost for laundry at the hotel?


----------



## Nonsuch

greewe said:


> What is the cost for laundry at the hotel?



There are also 2 self-service laundry rooms:  2nd floor near Napa Rose, 1st floor near VGC


----------



## greewe

Do you know the cost of the washers and dryers?


----------



## Nonsuch

greewe said:


> Do you know the cost of the washers and dryers?


I don't know.

Some additional information (previously posted).
Links show real-time status, but GCH seems down.

A small laundry room is on the first floor near the VGC elevators (a short zig-zag through a few hallways).
There are 2 washers and 4 dryers 
This laundry room is usually not locked. The seldom used barbecue patio is nearby (if you plan on waiting).

There is also large laundry room on the second floor near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose.
There are 6 washers and 13 dryers
This laundry room requires a room key to access.

edit:  updated counts, and GCH status is working
I reported the status issue to LaundryView, and they quickly fixed it.


----------



## AmyJamer

Anyone know when white water snacks will open back up or if it’s soon?


----------



## grannyminnie

Can someone tell me what brand the K-cups are in the standard rooms?


----------



## StarlitNight05

grannyminnie said:


> Can someone tell me what brand the K-cups are in the standard rooms?


I believe it's Green Mountain. Can someone else confirm?


----------



## grannyminnie

Thank you.  I'm was going to bring my own if it's a brand I don't care for.


----------



## sky13

I'm fairly sure this is possible but just wanted to double check - can I check-in incredibly early on check-in day (like 6am), and then head straight for EMH (which will be 7-8am) that day?

(Staying off-site at Fairfield Inn before GCH, so my current plan is to walk over to the GCH at about 6am, check in, head for EMH and a bit of time in the parks until about 9-10am-ish, then go back to Fairfield Inn and grab bags, Uber over to GCH and leave bags with bell services, then head back into the parks... I guess I could also just Uber over to the GCH with bags at about 6am too though, but worried that packing up everything so early might take too much time and make me late for EMH!)


----------



## gottalovepluto

sky13 said:


> I'm fairly sure this is possible but just wanted to double check - can I check-in incredibly early on check-in day (like 6am), and then head straight for EMH (which will be 7-8am) that day?
> 
> (Staying off-site at Fairfield Inn before GCH, so my current plan is to walk over to the GCH at about 6am, check in, head for EMH and a bit of time in the parks until about 9-10am-ish, then go back to Fairfield Inn and grab bags, Uber over to GCH and leave bags with bell services, then head back into the parks... I guess I could also just Uber over to the GCH with bags at about 6am too though, but worried that packing up everything so early might take too much time and make me late for EMH!)


Absolutely!

I HIGHLY advise you pack it up the night before and Uber over with your bags at 6am. There won’t be anyone there at 6am so it’s ideal for dealing with bell services & the front desk. (And losing 9am-10am in the parks? Serious bummer, you could still be doing a lot at that point in the parks!)


----------



## sky13

gottalovepluto said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I HIGHLY advise you pack it up the night before and Uber over with your bags at 6am. There won’t be anyone there at 6am so it’s ideal for dealing with bell services & the front desk. (And losing 9am-10am in the parks? Serious bummer, you could still be doing a lot at that point in the parks!)



Thanks! I think I can try to aim for that - it's just that I know myself and I always take longer than I anticipate to leave a hotel room (worries about leaving stuff behind and all that), and 6am is just so early! But true that the front desk and bell services will have no queues or anything at that time of the day...

Really looking forward to EMH and all!


----------



## gottalovepluto

sky13 said:


> Thanks! I think I can try to aim for that - it's just that I know myself and I always take longer than I anticipate to leave a hotel room (worries about leaving stuff behind and all that), and 6am is just so early! But true that the front desk and bell services will have no queues or anything at that time of the day...
> 
> Really looking forward to EMH and all!


Imho you’ll be fine  5 min drive. 10 min bell & check-in. 10 min walk to the gates. Lots of wiggle time between 6am-7am!


----------



## meggles

Is anyone there now that can report on pool bar construction or front entrance construction?
We arrive in a week!


----------



## SouthSoundMom

I’m also curious about the pool bar construction. We will be there end of November.


----------



## greewe

Any news on the construction?  We arrive on Saturday so I can post an update if someone else doesn’t.


----------



## l4dyj8

The front entrance is still under construction. I haven’t been near the pool yet. Just arrived Friday, 11/2


----------



## meggles

l4dyj8 said:


> The front entrance is still under construction. I haven’t been near the pool yet. Just arrived Friday, 11/2



Thanks for the update. Looking forward to hearing about the pool area. I don’t mind some construction, it’s the loud noise I’m hoping to avoid!


----------



## l4dyj8

meggles said:


> Thanks for the update. Looking forward to hearing about the pool area. I don’t mind some construction, it’s the loud noise I’m hoping to avoid!


We actually have a front facing room (unfortunately) but we can’t see or hear any construction. Maybe they don’t work on it on weekends? There wasn’t any issues checking in on a Friday at 5:30. No line for cars

The pool area (near whitewater snacks ) is obstructed.
We haven’t really been in our room all day (from 9 to 5:30).

They still had the gingerbread pumpkin last night... along with the Halloween cookie snacks. But we’re taking it down this morning.


----------



## l4dyj8

grannyminnie said:


> Can someone tell me what brand the K-cups are in the standard rooms?


Joffrey: French Roast
Tea is Twinings: green Tea and English Breakfast

Tew


----------



## Nonsuch

l4dyj8 said:


> ...The pool area (near whitewater snacks ) is obstructed...


The 5th floor patio or the East side of the lobby provides a good view of the pool bar construction.
Please share some photos


----------



## sgrap

Is the pool open during the construction?


----------



## sammykster

sgrap said:


> Is the pool open during the construction?



Yep!  Walked through yesterday and people were in there swimming!  It takes up a chunk of that side of the seating and loungers that would be towards Whitewater (sorry didn't get any pics)


----------



## sgrap

sammykster said:


> Yep!  Walked through yesterday and people were in there swimming!  It takes up a chunk of that side of the seating and loungers that would be towards Whitewater (sorry didn't get any pics)


Thank you!


----------



## sky13

I'm starting to stalk the weather for my trip after Thanksgiving, and was wondering if it's still swimming weather then? I'm guessing that the GCH pools are heated so hopefully they're usable all year round?

(It's not that important to me to be able to swim on holiday - but when I'm staying at a resort with nice pools it's nice to be able to use them if I feel like it!)


----------



## wowsmom

Small porte cochere update.  I didn't take pics because it was dark and my phone stinks at night photos.  BUT they have 2 "lanes" that go through the construction walls now, so you can pull up and enter through the regular doors.  They also have benches in between the lanes, so you can sit while you wait for your car to be brought from valet.  Also, the regular Valet Stand is open again.


----------



## nicolita3

Anyone know the current price for Storytellers for dinner? I can't find it since the change.


----------



## wowsmom

nicolita3 said:


> Anyone know the current price for Storytellers for dinner? I can't find it since the change.



Adult price was $37 + tax, as of last night.  No idea what the child price is.


----------



## nicolita3

wowsmom said:


> Adult price was $37 + tax, as of last night.  No idea what the child price is.



Thank you


----------



## SouthSoundMom

What is the status of the pool construction? Are the pool slides open? Some TripAdvisor reviews say the slides are closed.


----------



## goooof1

All 3 pools are open including the pool with the big slide.  construction is in a walled off area and not affecting the pools.


----------



## SouthSoundMom

A couple questions-

When is the best time to arrive for check in? Best for us with young kids is avoiding a long check in line if at all possible. The soonest we could get there is 9 or 10 am but could take our time and arrive a little later. We are arriving Saturday after Thanksgiving 11/24, which the crowd predictor websites say will be packed for the parks.

We have reserved a room with a courtyard view. With young kids we still do baths. Are there courtyard view rooms with a bathtub?  Is it worth requesting one with a tub?


----------



## StarlitNight05

SouthSoundMom said:


> A couple questions-
> 
> When is the best time to arrive for check in? Best for us with young kids is avoiding a long check in line if at all possible. The soonest we could get there is 9 or 10 am but could take our time and arrive a little later. We are arriving Saturday after Thanksgiving 11/24, which the crowd predictor websites say will be packed for the parks.
> 
> We have reserved a room with a courtyard view. With young kids we still do baths. Are there courtyard view rooms with a bathtub?  Is it worth requesting one with a tub?


I've found that the earlier the check-in the better the lines. I would try to go as early as possible. 

Back in April I had a room that had a bathtub still, so they definitely exist. I think the room number was 2112 but I can't be 100% positive. I would go ahead and request it and see what they can do for you.


----------



## Nonsuch

SouthSoundMom said:


> ...We have reserved a room with a courtyard view. With young kids we still do baths. Are there courtyard view rooms with a bathtub?  Is it worth requesting one with a tub?


Check-in as early as possible, for shorter lines and better chances with requests.
Certainly request a bathtub -- although it's not known how many there are, or where they are located (I would guess they in all view types).


----------



## mousemagicz

Just a couple of questions

- I’m staying in a standard room at GCH the 1st week of Dec. 
Since White Water Snacks may still be closed, does anyway know if there are any microwaves available for guests to use (to warm up leftovers, baby milk)? Someone had mentioned they’re available on every floor near the ice machines and wondering if that was still true.

- Are the refrigerators in the room cold enough for storing milk? Is there a way to control the temp?

- What type of TV in the room? Are there DVD players? Are there audio/video jacks?

- Do the newly remodeled rooms have grab bars in the showers for disabled people? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## AmyJamer

so I inquired with a cast member this morning and they said I could have amazon fresh deliver there but only non perishable foods. Anyone one have other experiences? I just want some fruit and milk along with snacks....


----------



## Nonsuch

AmyJamer said:


> so I inquired with a cast member this morning and they said I could have amazon fresh deliver there but only non perishable foods. Anyone one have other experiences? I just want some fruit and milk along with snacks....


No personal experience, but there are large (commercial type) refrigerator and freezer in the luggage storage room.


----------



## Nonsuch

mousemagicz said:


> - I’m staying in a standard room at GCH the 1st week of Dec.
> Since White Water Snacks may still be closed, does anyway know if there are any microwaves available for guests to use (to warm up leftovers, baby milk)? Someone had mentioned they’re available on every floor near the ice machines and wondering if that was still true.


There are microwaves in the vending room near the main lobby (GREEN).
There were no microwaves in the other locations (RED)
Note:  I checked several, but not all floors
 



mousemagicz said:


> - Are the refrigerators in the room cold enough for storing milk? Is there a way to control the temp?


The refrigerator seems cold enough to store milk (I did not check for a temp control)


mousemagicz said:


> - What type of TV in the room? Are there DVD players? Are there audio/video jacks?


Rooms have Samsung LCD TVs.  Wall mount allows TV to be pulled away from the wall to access inputs.
There are no DVD players (might be available on request).
I have used Amazon Fire TV to stream (Roku and Apple TV have issues).


mousemagicz said:


> - Do the newly remodeled rooms have grab bars in the showers for disabled people?


No grab bars.
You might want to call and book a Handicap Accessible room.  There are several different HA configurations, so you can book what you need -- these are guaranteed.


----------



## goooof1

Refrigerators are definitely cold enough to store milk.  We have done that several times, including 2 weeks ago.


----------



## sgrap

AmyJamer said:


> so I inquired with a cast member this morning and they said I could have amazon fresh deliver there but only non perishable foods. Anyone one have other experiences? I just want some fruit and milk along with snacks....


We had a vons delivery last Saturday and they stored all perishable items in frig for us.


----------



## AmyJamer

sgrap said:


> We had a vons delivery last Saturday and they stored all perishable items in frig for us.


Thank you!


----------



## mousemagicz

Nonsuch said:


> There are microwaves in the vending room near the main lobby (GREEN).
> There were no microwaves in the other locations (RED)
> Note:  I checked several, but not all floors
> View attachment 365926
> 
> 
> The refrigerator seems cold enough to store milk (I did not check for a temp control)
> 
> Rooms have Samsung LCD TVs.  Wall mount allows TV to be pulled away from the wall to access inputs.
> There are no DVD players (might be available on request).
> I have used Amazon Fire TV to stream (Roku and Apple TV have issues).
> 
> No grab bars.
> You might want to call and book a Handicap Accessible room.  There are several different HA configurations, so you can book what you need -- these are guaranteed.



Thank you so much for replying and the helpful map!


----------



## mousemagicz

goooof1 said:


> Refrigerators are definitely cold enough to store milk.  We have done that several times, including 2 weeks ago.



That's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Buson808

I had order thru Vons delivery the past 3 years. I notice when I log in to Vons it now goes to Pavillions.

Is it the same?


----------



## franandaj

Buson808 said:


> I had order thru Vons delivery the past 3 years. I notice when I log in to Vons it now goes to Pavillions.
> 
> Is it the same?



Yes. Pavilions is the upscale version of Vons. Safeway is also related.


----------



## bluecruiser

AmyJamer said:


> so I inquired with a cast member this morning and they said I could have amazon fresh deliver there but only non perishable foods. Anyone one have other experiences? I just want some fruit and milk along with snacks....


If you're a member of Amazon Prime, you can also order fruit, milk, etc. through them.


----------



## AmyJamer

bluecruiser said:


> If you're a member of Amazon Prime, you can also order fruit, milk, etc. through them.


 Thanks! I had planned on that til they said they wouldn’t take non perishables but from other responses I’m going to just chance it. Not like I’ll be ordering much!


----------



## AliciaS

Happy Thanksgiving!

We will be arriving at GCH Monday December 3, leaving Sunday morning on the 9th. I have a few questions for you GCH experts!

1) We have a garden view booked. Do we want to ask for something near the Napa Rose elevators? What floor? Is the Napa Rose area good because it is centrally located between the lobby and California Adventure?
2) We have 5 in our party. Will we automatically get 2 queens and a day bed? We don't want the bunk beds!
3) Any guess as to when White Water Snacks will reopen?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Nonsuch

Some answers:


AliciaS said:


> 1) We have a garden view booked. Do we want to ask for something near the Napa Rose elevators? What floor? Is the Napa Rose area good because it is centrally located between the lobby and California Adventure?


Are you sure you have "garden view"?  I think that view type was eliminated.
The elevators adjacent to Napa Rose are near the DCA entrance, which is convenient.  I like to request high floors, but those tend to be Club Level near the Napa Rose elevators.


AliciaS said:


> 2) We have 5 in our party. Will we automatically get 2 queens and a day bed? We don't want the bunk beds!


5 adults on your reservation, should automatically cause a daybed to be assigned (based on some posts).  You might want to call GCH and make a specific request, and certainly verify when you check in.  Unfortunately bed assignments are not guaranteed (an ongoing issue with DLR onsite hotels), but you will not get a bunk bed -- they no longer exist after the remodel.


----------



## AliciaS

Nonsuch said:


> Some answers:
> 
> Are you sure you have "garden view"?  I think that view type was eliminated.
> The elevators adjacent to Napa Rose are near the DCA entrance, which is convenient.  I like to request high floors, but those tend to be Club Level near the Napa Rose elevators.
> 
> 5 adults on your reservation, should automatically cause a daybed to be assigned (based on some posts).  You might want to call GCH and make a specific request, and certainly verify when you check in.  Unfortunately bed assignments are not guaranteed (an ongoing issue with DLR onsite hotels), but you will not get a bunk bed -- they no longer exist after the remodel.




Thank you, Nonsuch! 

And you are right about "garden view." I am used to staying at the Poly, and I think that's what we call it there. We have "Wood-Courtyard" view at the GCH.

When I call to make the room requests I will ask them about White Water Snacks.

I want to give a HUGE "Thank you!!" to Mario at the GCH. He totally saved us when our reservation, that I made in JULY, was cancelled without our knowledge. There was a panic-stricken hour about 10 days ago where I swear I nearly passed out upon hearing our reservation had disappeared. Mario somehow magically found a room after saying there just were...no...rooms. My guess is he took a room from the convention that wasn't being used, but had been blocked out. He saved the trip! So, caution to those using your Disney Chase Visa to pay the deposit. They may not have ACTUALLY paid your deposit?! You need to check up on it the next day. Ugh.


----------



## julesann

This may have already been posted as I haven't been checking the thread since I got back in early November or missed it prior to my stay at the GCH.  I want to let you know that you need to pay your account in full at the DLR hotels when you check in. I'd had all my luggage stored  at check-in and had to get it retrieved to find my gift cards.  This slowed down our park entry for quite some time as things were busy.


----------



## sky13

Here now - arrived today (well yesterday now)! Checked in super early at around 6am, there was no line at check in, and the CM at the front desk was amazing and found a room that was ready for us - so we had our room from 6am! He even got me pretty much my exact room request - we’re in the hallway that’s between the entrance hall and the DCA entrance so super close to everything.

EMH was pretty awesome - we got on so much during that hour. Thanks all for the tip about going around to DTD and then the DCA main entrance for EMH - we did just this when I saw the really long line waiting at the GCH DCA entrance, and there was almost no one at the main DCA entrance when we walked around there for EMH.

This is my first stay at a “park entrance” hotel (I guess the others would be the DLH in DLP and Mira Costa in TDR). Love being so close to the parks. It was so easy to just pop in and out. Especially before/after riding Grizzly - I was able to head back to the room and change to flip flops then go on the ride, saved me from having wet shoes! I even popped back to leave jackets/etc behind as it got warmer during the day.

Oh and the room itself is amazing! The decor is amazing, the beds are super comfy. We have an awesome view of the monorail. Love all the dimmer switches and how you can have the room anywhere from dim to really bright. The Keurig coffee maker is great (though we had to go ask for more pods - we kinda drank a lot of coffee/tea since we had our room from the morning - I’m on my 3rd or 4th cup of tea right now). Only downside is the lack of a curtain or door that can close off the sink area, and the lack of hooks in the bathroom.

One other (minor) downside - a planned power outage that’s happening right now - they did tell me about it at check in and gave me a letter about it, it’s supposed to be from 1-5am. Unfortunately I stayed in the park right until closing at midnight which is why I’m still awake now! Oddly wifi is still working pretty well... I guess most people wouldn’t be affected by this since it’s 1-5am?


----------



## sky13

So to follow up on my above comment - I'm home now, some 24+ hours after checking out from the GCH (I live really far away). 

I love love loved this stay at the GCH. Not my first time in a Disney deluxe-type hotel within walking distance of parks (previously stayed at WDW BC/BCV and club level at SDL DLH) but this experience was so much better.

I can't overstate how convenient the location was. In the mornings we'd head out with jackets, and as the day turned warmer I'd pop back to the room and leave jackets there. One time when I did this I felt a bit thirsty in the room so made myself a cup of tea using the coffee maker... then decided to just make a cup of coffee too and bring it into DCA for my parents who were still inside the park. I'd buy stuff in the parks/DTD and just pop back to the room to leave it there. Before every Grizzly ride I'd pop back to the room to change to flip flops and grab a poncho, then after the ride I'd squelch back to the room to change. And when it rained on my last night there, it was such a short distance to walk back to the hotel (via World of Disney for some last minute shopping). It was easy for my parents to pop back to the room for a break during the day too. 

The lobby was fantastic. That smell of gingerbread just walking into it was awesome. The fireplace, the tree, the handbell choir... All super amazing. 

I did the Art of the Craft tour and it was fun - the CM who ran it pointed out so many design elements in the hotel that I would have missed otherwise. So much thought went into the hotel design and architecture!

Also did the 6am power walk through DCA one day. I could easily keep the 15 minute mile pace, but will say that walking that pace is much harder than jogging at a faster pace! It was cool to be able to see the park before it opened. Only did it once though, as didn't really want to wake up so early after that.

Swimming pool - went swimming once. Somehow I wasn't a huge fan of the area - I guess because if I really wanted to go and have fun swimming or splashing around it's more fun if I just go to a proper water park (there's one near me).

We went to Storytellers for brunch once, and it was amazing. We took a later seating (around 12.45pm), and it worked out great. The restaurant was only about half full at that time, which meant the characters had more time to spend with each party and they went around and around and around. We must have seen each of them about 3-4 times! And towards the end there was a CM going around tables checking to make sure that all the characters had come around. The character interaction was so much fun. Food was decent too.

The room itself was amazing and I loved how well the entire room design was thought out. You could dim the lights at the sink area, the main room lights, and each of the 4 little lanterns by the bed, and have the room anywhere from complete darkness to super bright. So if someone was sleeping, the bed area could be dark - but the rest of the room (coffee maker area, sink area, desk area, and even the other bed areas) could be bright enough for people who were awake. Our room was particularly awesome as we happened to get a great view of the fireworks - one room down and the view would have been blocked by a tree and a hotel building.

Wow this ended up being kind of long! (At 2am in the morning local time no less...)


----------



## tink89

Does anyone know when White Water Snacks will reopen?


----------



## vettegirl

tink89 said:


> Does anyone know when White Water Snacks will reopen?



I would like to know as well


----------



## AmyJamer

vettegirl said:


> I would like to know as well


I think the app says it’s after Christmas. Like the 27th maybe but really hoping it’s just being conservative and is open when we go in a couple weeks


----------



## Elliki

Hi all, long time lurker, first time poster here. I will be staying here in a couple weeks and am wondering if anybody could tell me if a DSLR camera and lens would fit in the in room safe in a regular room? I've stayed in some hotels where the safe's were sort of wide but shallow and some where we were able to store 2 iPads and the camera and lens. I've only been able to find photos of the outside of the safe online. I'm not sure I want to lug the camera and camera bag around the parks everyday. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RE1333

Elliki said:


> Hi all, long time lurker, first time poster here. I will be staying here in a couple weeks and am wondering if anybody could tell me if a DSLR camera and lens would fit in the in room safe in a regular room? I've stayed in some hotels where the safe's were sort of wide but shallow and some where we were able to store 2 iPads and the camera and lens. I've only been able to find photos of the outside of the safe online. I'm not sure I want to lug the camera and camera bag around the parks everyday. Thanks in advance!


My safe was tall and wide, but shallow as you guessed. I could see a DSLR maybe fitting with the lens off or pointed upwards, but it would be close.


----------



## sgrap

Elliki said:


> Hi all, long time lurker, first time poster here. I will be staying here in a couple weeks and am wondering if anybody could tell me if a DSLR camera and lens would fit in the in room safe in a regular room? I've stayed in some hotels where the safe's were sort of wide but shallow and some where we were able to store 2 iPads and the camera and lens. I've only been able to find photos of the outside of the safe online. I'm not sure I want to lug the camera and camera bag around the parks everyday. Thanks in advance!


I was just there in November with my Nikon DSLR. We were in a DVC room, but if the safes are the same (sounds like they are by what RE1333 said above), I don't think mine would fit.  It fit a couple of ipads sitting upright.  Perhaps if you took the lens off, but it would depend on size and angle.  I would make another plan.  Personally, I just take mine with me, but it is kind of a pain I admit.  But I like the pics I get with it so much more than my phone.


----------



## Elliki

Thanks for the replies RE1333 and sgrap. I was holding out hope that maybe if I took the lense off I might be able to fit it if the safe was shallow (or hoping the safe would be deeper lol). I may just lug it around with me then, as I do love the pics it takes better than my phone as well and don’t want to leave it at home. Thanks again!


----------



## wonderlandaddict

sky13 said:


> So to follow up on my above comment - I'm home now, some 24+ hours after checking out from the GCH (I live really far away).
> 
> I love love loved this stay at the GCH. Not my first time in a Disney deluxe-type hotel within walking distance of parks (previously stayed at WDW BC/BCV and club level at SDL DLH) but this experience was so much better.
> 
> I can't overstate how convenient the location was. In the mornings we'd head out with jackets, and as the day turned warmer I'd pop back to the room and leave jackets there. One time when I did this I felt a bit thirsty in the room so made myself a cup of tea using the coffee maker... then decided to just make a cup of coffee too and bring it into DCA for my parents who were still inside the park. I'd buy stuff in the parks/DTD and just pop back to the room to leave it there. Before every Grizzly ride I'd pop back to the room to change to flip flops and grab a poncho, then after the ride I'd squelch back to the room to change. And when it rained on my last night there, it was such a short distance to walk back to the hotel (via World of Disney for some last minute shopping). It was easy for my parents to pop back to the room for a break during the day too.
> 
> The lobby was fantastic. That smell of gingerbread just walking into it was awesome. The fireplace, the tree, the handbell choir... All super amazing.
> 
> I did the Art of the Craft tour and it was fun - the CM who ran it pointed out so many design elements in the hotel that I would have missed otherwise. So much thought went into the hotel design and architecture!
> 
> Also did the 6am power walk through DCA one day. I could easily keep the 15 minute mile pace, but will say that walking that pace is much harder than jogging at a faster pace! It was cool to be able to see the park before it opened. Only did it once though, as didn't really want to wake up so early after that.
> 
> Swimming pool - went swimming once. Somehow I wasn't a huge fan of the area - I guess because if I really wanted to go and have fun swimming or splashing around it's more fun if I just go to a proper water park (there's one near me).
> 
> We went to Storytellers for brunch once, and it was amazing. We took a later seating (around 12.45pm), and it worked out great. The restaurant was only about half full at that time, which meant the characters had more time to spend with each party and they went around and around and around. We must have seen each of them about 3-4 times! And towards the end there was a CM going around tables checking to make sure that all the characters had come around. The character interaction was so much fun. Food was decent too.
> 
> The room itself was amazing and I loved how well the entire room design was thought out. You could dim the lights at the sink area, the main room lights, and each of the 4 little lanterns by the bed, and have the room anywhere from complete darkness to super bright. So if someone was sleeping, the bed area could be dark - but the rest of the room (coffee maker area, sink area, desk area, and even the other bed areas) could be bright enough for people who were awake. Our room was particularly awesome as we happened to get a great view of the fireworks - one room down and the view would have been blocked by a tree and a hotel building.
> 
> Wow this ended up being kind of long! (At 2am in the morning local time no less...)


----------



## wonderlandaddict

Thanks for a great report, we leave Sunday for our 1st stay. How long does the 6am walk last? Thinking of doing this on check out day since we will be up anyway and that would be a great way to end the trip!


----------



## sky13

wonderlandaddict said:


> Thanks for a great report, we leave Sunday for our 1st stay. How long does the 6am walk last? Thinking of doing this on check out day since we will be up anyway and that would be a great way to end the trip!



It's supposed to be an approximately 2 mile, 30 minute walk. And although you meet at 6am, it actually starts a little bit after as it takes a couple of minutes to fill out disclaimer forms and for the CM to give a quick briefing about the walk. And there were some very brief stops in the middle of the walk (one was to allow someone to tie their shoelace, another was a brief pause outside Guardians where the CM said a bit about the ongoing construction work, and I think there might have been another one to let a maintenance vehicle or similar pass by).

According to my Apple watch records the one I went on was 3.14km long from 6.07-6.40am.

You also need to sign up for it the day before - I went to the desk opposite the check in counters (Activities? Can't quite remember what it's called) to sign up.

Definitely do it if you can (and if you can keep up with the pace - he walks really really fast!), it's a really cool unique experience!


----------



## Minion89

wowsmom said:


> Small porte cochere update.  I didn't take pics because it was dark and my phone stinks at night photos.  BUT they have 2 "lanes" that go through the construction walls now, so you can pull up and enter through the regular doors.  They also have benches in between the lanes, so you can sit while you wait for your car to be brought from valet.  Also, the regular Valet Stand is open again.



As of last week, the construction walls by the main entrance were down. There was still some construction equipment by the convention center entrance though.


----------



## gottalovepluto

sky13 said:


> Here now - arrived today (well yesterday now)! Checked in super early at around 6am, there was no line at check in, and the CM at the front desk was amazing and found a room that was ready for us - so we had our room from 6am! He even got me pretty much my exact room request - we’re in the hallway that’s between the entrance hall and the DCA entrance so super close to everything.
> 
> EMH was pretty awesome - we got on so much during that hour. Thanks all for the tip about going around to DTD and then the DCA main entrance for EMH - we did just this when I saw the really long line waiting at the GCH DCA entrance, and there was almost no one at the main DCA entrance when we walked around there for EMH.
> 
> This is my first stay at a “park entrance” hotel (I guess the others would be the DLH in DLP and Mira Costa in TDR). Love being so close to the parks. It was so easy to just pop in and out. Especially before/after riding Grizzly - I was able to head back to the room and change to flip flops then go on the ride, saved me from having wet shoes! I even popped back to leave jackets/etc behind as it got warmer during the day.
> 
> Oh and the room itself is amazing! The decor is amazing, the beds are super comfy. We have an awesome view of the monorail. Love all the dimmer switches and how you can have the room anywhere from dim to really bright. The Keurig coffee maker is great (though we had to go ask for more pods - we kinda drank a lot of coffee/tea since we had our room from the morning - I’m on my 3rd or 4th cup of tea right now). Only downside is the lack of a curtain or door that can close off the sink area, and the lack of hooks in the bathroom.
> 
> One other (minor) downside - a planned power outage that’s happening right now - they did tell me about it at check in and gave me a letter about it, it’s supposed to be from 1-5am. Unfortunately I stayed in the park right until closing at midnight which is why I’m still awake now! Oddly wifi is still working pretty well... I guess most people wouldn’t be affected by this since it’s 1-5am?


The real kicker “surprise” is when they shut down the water overnight...


----------



## wowsmom

gottalovepluto said:


> The real kicker “surprise” is when they shut down the water overnight...



A couple years ago, they shut the power down overnight when we were staying there.  They did give us all glowsticks, in case we needed to be up and moving around.


----------



## disney minnie

sky13 said:


> So to follow up on my above comment - I'm home now, some 24+ hours after checking out from the GCH (I live really far away).
> 
> I love love loved this stay at the GCH. Not my first time in a Disney deluxe-type hotel within walking distance of parks (previously stayed at WDW BC/BCV and club level at SDL DLH) but this experience was so much better.
> 
> I can't overstate how convenient the location was. In the mornings we'd head out with jackets, and as the day turned warmer I'd pop back to the room and leave jackets there. One time when I did this I felt a bit thirsty in the room so made myself a cup of tea using the coffee maker... then decided to just make a cup of coffee too and bring it into DCA for my parents who were still inside the park. I'd buy stuff in the parks/DTD and just pop back to the room to leave it there. Before every Grizzly ride I'd pop back to the room to change to flip flops and grab a poncho, then after the ride I'd squelch back to the room to change. And when it rained on my last night there, it was such a short distance to walk back to the hotel (via World of Disney for some last minute shopping). It was easy for my parents to pop back to the room for a break during the day too.
> 
> The lobby was fantastic. That smell of gingerbread just walking into it was awesome. The fireplace, the tree, the handbell choir... All super amazing.
> 
> I did the Art of the Craft tour and it was fun - the CM who ran it pointed out so many design elements in the hotel that I would have missed otherwise. So much thought went into the hotel design and architecture!
> 
> Also did the 6am power walk through DCA one day. I could easily keep the 15 minute mile pace, but will say that walking that pace is much harder than jogging at a faster pace! It was cool to be able to see the park before it opened. Only did it once though, as didn't really want to wake up so early after that.
> 
> Swimming pool - went swimming once. Somehow I wasn't a huge fan of the area - I guess because if I really wanted to go and have fun swimming or splashing around it's more fun if I just go to a proper water park (there's one near me).
> 
> We went to Storytellers for brunch once, and it was amazing. We took a later seating (around 12.45pm), and it worked out great. The restaurant was only about half full at that time, which meant the characters had more time to spend with each party and they went around and around and around. We must have seen each of them about 3-4 times! And towards the end there was a CM going around tables checking to make sure that all the characters had come around. The character interaction was so much fun. Food was decent too.
> 
> The room itself was amazing and I loved how well the entire room design was thought out. You could dim the lights at the sink area, the main room lights, and each of the 4 little lanterns by the bed, and have the room anywhere from complete darkness to super bright. So if someone was sleeping, the bed area could be dark - but the rest of the room (coffee maker area, sink area, desk area, and even the other bed areas) could be bright enough for people who were awake. Our room was particularly awesome as we happened to get a great view of the fireworks - one room down and the view would have been blocked by a tree and a hotel building.
> 
> Wow this ended up being kind of long! (At 2am in the morning local time no less...)






What type of room did you have?


----------



## StormyCA

Elliki said:


> Thanks for the replies RE1333 and sgrap. I was holding out hope that maybe if I took the lense off I might be able to fit it if the safe was shallow (or hoping the safe would be deeper lol). I may just lug it around with me then, as I do love the pics it takes better than my phone as well and don’t want to leave it at home. Thanks again!




There is a safe at reception that they’ll store your camera in.  Or you could rent a locker in the parks.


----------



## sky13

disney minnie said:


> What type of room did you have?



Woods/Courtyard view room. 

The CM at check in was amazing and pretty much got me the exact room location I wanted, and the view of fireworks was an unexpected bonus that we found out about on one of the nights!


----------



## Elliki

StormyCA said:


> There is a safe at reception that they’ll store your camera in.  Or you could rent a locker in the parks.



Thanks for the suggestions, I may look into these for the times when I don't want to carry it around. The less stuff you have to carry around all day long the better.


----------



## Elliki

I'm going to be driving in from San Diego on Sunday and I thought the best route was probably I5 to Katella and then Disneyland Dr however in looking at the directions on the Disneyland site (and google maps), it looks like it's I5 to Harbor to Ball then Disneyland Dr. This is my first time driving here so I'm not sure if there's a reason why it says to take Harbor instead of Katella? Can anybody fill me in on why or what is the best way to take? I'm looking for the way that will have the least probability of me getting lost, lol. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cruisehopeful

Elliki said:


> it looks like it's I5 to Harbor to Ball then Disneyland Dr.


I prefer that way because it takes you directly to the Mickey and Friends parking lot. Exit Harbor from the 5, turn right from the lane that allows you to go more than one way. You'll take the next left on Ball road and it's only a couple blocks to turn left to the Mickey and Friends lot. We appreciate having access to the restroom at that lot after driving up from San Diego.

If you take Katella, chances are very high that it will route you to the Toy Story Lot. I've had both good and bad experiences with that. I've had 20 minute car lines to get to the lot and then you wait for a bus to take you to the parks and there you have to go through security, which can also have long lines before you can get to a restroom. May not be a big deal for some, but I drink about a gallon of water every day and I need that restroom break at the other lot after driving.

The one downside of the taking Harbor with the hopes of getting Mickey and Friends is that the Anaheim police will sometimes close that lot during times that they expect traffic to be too busy in the area. When that happens, you get rerouted to the Toy Story lot.


----------



## j9isawesome

Elliki said:


> I'm going to be driving in from San Diego on Sunday and I thought the best route was probably I5 to Katella and then Disneyland Dr however in looking at the directions on the Disneyland site (and google maps), it looks like it's I5 to Harbor to Ball then Disneyland Dr. This is my first time driving here so I'm not sure if there's a reason why it says to take Harbor instead of Katella? Can anybody fill me in on why or what is the best way to take? I'm looking for the way that will have the least probability of me getting lost, lol. Thanks in advance!


If you take Katella to Disneyland Dr you still have to drive up to Ball to turn around to get into the garage. Going the way you origionally planned doesn’t have a parking entrance on that side of the street & that’s why it gave you the other directions.


----------



## Elliki

Thanks for the responses cruisehopeful and j9isawesome. So if I'm parking at GCH, either way seems good (sorry, I should have specified that I'll be parking at GCH)?


----------



## pharmama

Elliki said:


> Thanks for the responses cruisehopeful and j9isawesome. So if I'm parking at GCH, either way seems good (sorry, I should have specified that I'll be parking at GCH)?


If you're going to the GCH I'd get off at Katella and go Disneyland Dr to avoid the parking structure area.  It's not that bad but coming from Katella is simpler, I think.


----------



## Elliki

pharmama said:


> If you're going to the GCH I'd get off at Katella and go Disneyland Dr to avoid the parking structure area.  It's not that bad but coming from Katella is simpler, I think.



Great, thanks! Been planning for this trip for close to 8 months and all the sudden it's tomorrow and I'm trying to finish last minute things and figured I should probably know the best way to get there lol.


----------



## Nonsuch

Elliki said:


> ...So if I'm parking at GCH, either way seems good (sorry, I should have specified that I'll be parking at GCH)?


This is the GCH Superthread, so your destination was implied 

I agree the most straightforward route is: 5 North, left on Katella, right on Disneyland Drive.
If you are a carpool:  Stay in the carpool lane, exit Gene Autry Way (on left direct from carpool lane), left on Gene Autry, right on Haster, left on Katella, right on Disneyland Drive


----------



## Elliki

Thanks for the reply, Nonsuch! I didn't know about the exit on Gene Autry Way so this is good information to have.


----------



## JJ2017

Spending the day at Storytellers, exploring the resort and DTD on the 26th. What is not to be missed at the hotel? I have read about the gingerbread house and the hidden mickeys in the house. Is there a hidden Mickey list of resort locations? Also, is there a spot where we can view DCA from up above? Thanks!


----------



## ParkHopper1

JJ2017 said:


> What is not to be missed at the hotel? Thanks!



Little know touch...in the guest room hallways there is wall coverings of trees in the northern half of the hotel which symbolizes Norther California...as you go higher in the floors, the trees get thinner as they rise just as they would in real life.


----------



## JJ2017

Hi again. I read that there is an observation deck at the grand Californian. But is this only available to hotel guests? Trying to figure out how to show the kids views of California adventure. Thanks!


----------



## sgrap

There is a deck on the 6th floor of the Disney Vacation Club wing that has a great view of Pixar Pier.  You need a room key to get into it.  You might be able to do a DVC tour and get to see it that way?


----------



## deedubb

Here is the view.  As PP mentioned, you need a key to have access.


----------



## JJ2017

deedubb said:


> Here is the view.  As PP mentioned, you need a key to have access.
> 
> View attachment 370442


Oh wow. That’s so pretty. And so close to the park!!! Maybe it’s better that we don’t see this Bc the kids will be more upset that we aren’t going!


----------



## deedubb

JJ2017 said:


> Oh wow. That’s so pretty. And so close to the park!!! Maybe it’s better that we don’t see this Bc the kids will be more upset that we aren’t going!



Even better at night, and we could watch Paint the Night, although there were a lot of trees in the way.


----------



## JJ2017

deedubb said:


> Even better at night, and we could watch Paint the Night, although there were a lot of trees in the way.
> View attachment 370470


gorgeous!!!!!!!!! i can't drag my party of 8 on a DVC tour, but maybe someone can take us up if they are feeling cheery!


----------



## sgrap

deedubb said:


> Even better at night, and we could watch Paint the Night, although there were a lot of trees in the way.
> View attachment 370470





JJ2017 said:


> gorgeous!!!!!!!!! i can't drag my party of 8 on a DVC tour, but maybe someone can take us up if they are feeling cheery!


One time I wanted to go out there after we had checked out and my key didn't work any more, but I happened to see a CM up there, and he let me in with his key.


----------



## JJ2017

So we will valet at the hotel for our storytellers meal. Then we will want to walk around DTD. Will we have to go through security? Last summer when we ate at paradise pier and then headed to DTD we went through security and the lines were so long.


----------



## OKW Lover

JJ2017 said:


> So we will valet at the hotel for our storytellers meal. Then we will want to walk around DTD. Will we have to go through security?


Yes.  In order to get into DTD from the GC you will go through security.


----------



## mon8key

Hello
I’m about to make room request but realize I’m not sure what bed options there are in the remodeled hotel. I tried searching this but couldn’t find succinct explanation. I’d appreciate suggestions that will work best for me (mom) and my two very tall (6 feet and 6’2”) teenaged sons. 
Thanks!


----------



## dina444444

mon8key said:


> Hello
> I’m about to make room request but realize I’m not sure what bed options there are in the remodeled hotel. I tried searching this but couldn’t find succinct explanation. I’d appreciate suggestions that will work best for me (mom) and my two very tall (6 feet and 6’2”) teenaged sons.
> Thanks!


From Disney’s website for most regular hotel rooms:

1 King Bed and 1 Twin-Size Sleeper Chair
2 Queen Beds 
2 Queen Beds and 1 Day Bed
1 King Bed and 1 Day Bed and 1 Twin-Size Sleeper Chair 
2 Queen Beds and 1 Twin-Size Sleeper Chair

My room earlier this month was a king room with the day bed so it likely also had a sleeper chair but I never checked if it opened.


----------



## Candycane83

I just realized White Water Snacks is still not open! Can we get a large box of milk at Hearthstone Lounge?


----------



## sgrap

We had heard that they had some groceries there but we never found any. We ordered an online order to be delivered from vons.


----------



## dina444444

Candycane83 said:


> I just realized White Water Snacks is still not open! Can we get a large box of milk at Hearthstone Lounge?


I would check in the gift shop. They have some food/drink items there since the hotel does have dvc.


----------



## Nonsuch

mon8key said:


> ...I’d appreciate suggestions that will work best for me (mom) and my two very tall (6 feet and 6’2”) teenaged sons...





dina444444 said:


> 1 King Bed and 1 Twin-Size Sleeper Chair
> 2 Queen Beds
> 2 Queen Beds and 1 Day Bed
> 1 King Bed and 1 Day Bed and 1 Twin-Size Sleeper Chair
> 2 Queen Beds and 1 Twin-Size Sleeper Chair


Request “King Bed with Day Bed” (there will also be a sleeper chair)
This puts you in a very comfortable King Bed and sons on separate beds, also the room has more opens space when beds are closed. 
Photos from earlier in this thread


----------



## Candycane83

I just checked in last night and am in room 5313. Really love everything about the hotel, especially with the Christmas decorations. Love the room too. We got a king sized bed with a day bed. Partial view of DTD and can see the fireworks from the side too.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Candycane83 said:


> I just checked in last night and am in room 5313. Really love everything about the hotel, especially with the Christmas decorations. Love the room too. We got a king sized bed with a day bed. Partial view of DTD and can see the fireworks from the side too.


GCH is downright MAGICAL at Christmas!!!!


----------



## yetiowine

Does anyone know the impact of the Whitewater construction on the cabanas??  I booked one for our Feb trip and now I wonder if it could be a waste if view or access is obstructed?


----------



## Nonsuch

yetiowine said:


> Does anyone know the impact of the Whitewater construction on the cabanas??  I booked one for our Feb trip and now I wonder if it could be a waste if view or access is obstructed?


The pool bar construction on Sunday December 2:
 
The removal of concrete and planters is done and pipes have been placed underground, so work with noisy jackhammers is likely over.

Cabanas 4, 5, 6 face the construction walls, located behind the trees on the lower right of the photo.
Cabanas 1, 2, 3 face the Mariposa pool and are farther from the construction.


----------



## yetiowine

Nonsuch said:


> The pool bar construction on Sunday December 2:
> 
> The removal of concrete and planters is done and pipes have been placed underground, so work with noisy jackhammers is likely over.
> 
> Cabanas 4, 5, 6 face the construction walls, located behind the trees on the lower right of the photo.
> Cabanas 1, 2, 3 face the Mariposa pool and are farther from the construction.



Thank you!


----------



## twodogs

Tree in the lobby was taken down last night overnight.  Sadness...  The gingerbread house is still up but I think it goes down tonight.   More sadness...


----------



## azdisneylover

Any update on Whitewater Snacks? When will it reopen? Will they bring back the individual pizza with a salad for under $10? That would be great if they did. Disney, why take things away that work so well for families?


----------



## vicarrieous

azdisneylover said:


> Any update on Whitewater Snacks? When will it reopen? Will they bring back the individual pizza with a salad for under $10? That would be great if they did. Disney, why take things away that work so well for families?



On the DL website, it shows WW Snacks in refurb until Jan 18. Let's hope that's true because we arrive the 27th and it's been pushed back before.


----------



## azdisneylover

vicarrieous said:


> On the DL website, it shows WW Snacks in refurb until Jan 18. Let's hope that's true because we arrive the 27th and it's been pushed back before.



I hope it does open January 18th or sooner. Please let us know if it is open and how you like it when you get there.


----------



## vicarrieous

azdisneylover said:


> I hope it does open January 18th or sooner. Please let us know if it is open and how you like it when you get there.



Will do! I get in on the 27th and will try to update if its open and maybe get some pics if someone hasn't already. ::Crossing my fingers it opens before I go::


----------



## twodogs

It is definitely closed right now as we are here.  Today they did move some of the construction barriers, so I think that is progress maybe...


----------



## Muddy Rivers

We are going in March and have requested a courtyard/monorail view.  Any suggestions for the best room requests?

Thanks so much!


----------



## disneyworldsk

Hi, first time in this thread. Just booked November 2019 standard room. I am overwhelmed by this tread, can someone give me highlights? I haven't been to gch in a decade, coming from the east coast early november before veterans day. What do I need to know? also, i was wondering if the bathroom showers were walk-in showers with the new renovations. I didn't want a tub. Do I request that? How far back in this thread should I go to catch up?


----------



## dina444444

disneyworldsk said:


> Hi, first time in this thread. Just booked November 2019 standard room. I am overwhelmed by this tread, can someone give me highlights? I haven't been to gch in a decade, coming from the east coast early november before veterans day. What do I need to know? also, i was wondering if the bathroom showers were walk-in showers with the new renovations. I didn't want a tub. Do I request that? How far back in this thread should I go to catch up?


Shower/Tubs are a mix. The room I was in back in December only had a shower and my friends room had a shower/tub. Both rooms were King bed rooms.


----------



## vicarrieous

Random question, where does it put you out into Downtown Disney when exiting the GCH?


----------



## cruisehopeful

vicarrieous said:


> Random question, where does it put you out into Downtown Disney when exiting the GCH?


Right next to Sephora.


----------



## twodogs

Gingerbread house was still up this morning, but I think this is the last day...


----------



## viaggiamo

HI,

we have stayed at GCH 5 years ago (it takes us a bit longer to get there from Australia) and we have booked to be back there for Halloween. We are staying for a week and leave in early November, do they put up the Christmas tree immediately after Halloween or is there a break between them with no theme?

We stayed at Christmas last time and it was truly magical!


----------



## azdisneylover

viaggiamo said:


> HI,
> 
> we have stayed at GCH 5 years ago (it takes us a bit longer to get there from Australia) and we have booked to be back there for Halloween. We are staying for a week and leave in early November, do they put up the Christmas tree immediately after Halloween or is there a break between them with no theme?
> 
> We stayed at Christmas last time and it was truly magical!



I don't know when the tree goes up, but, I think it could be posted in the Christmas super thread. Have fun planning your trip!


----------



## Nonsuch

Photo of pool bar construction, 6 Jan 2019
No significant noise from the construction.  Minimal work being done on weekdays, and no work on weekends.


----------



## goooof1

No x-mas tree in early Nov.  (been there at that time for the last few years.)  Halloween decorations stick around for the first few days in Nov.  Not sure, but I believe the tree goes up after (?) Thanksgiving (or close to it .)


----------



## ParkHoppers

vicarrieous said:


> On the DL website, it shows WW Snacks in refurb until Jan 18. Let's hope that's true because we arrive the 27th and it's been pushed back before.



Just talked to someone at the Grand and first they said the last week of January. Then put me on hold to check and said no date announced. I arrive the 29th so fingers crossed. Is it me or is WW not a hard refurb. What’s taking them.


----------



## Buson808

Same here I arrive on the 29. White water is my familys favorite for breakfast and late night nachos!

Hope they open soon!


----------



## Brett Wyman

Were there May 5th through 9th. Hope its done by then but looks doubtful.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brett Wyman said:


> Were there May 5th through 9th. Hope its done by then but looks doubtful.


Disney can put serious hustle into a project when they want to. Since you’re not until May I wouldn’t lose hope at this point. There is little reason for Disney to get the pool bar up & running over winter imho.


----------



## Buson808

Now that Jan 18 is here. Please someone tell me White Water is open?


----------



## LilyJC

Buson808 said:


> Now that Jan 18 is here. Please someone tell me White Water is open?



I just saw pictures somewhere, maybe FB, today showing that it’s open! Excited to see the renovation and try the new menu (but I wasn’t a fan of the nachos).


----------



## vicarrieous

Dole Whip Dollies posted on FB that White Water Snacks is open and with menu and pics  Check it out!


----------



## Buson808

Yessssssss!

Will be there in less than 10 days! Super excited!


----------



## SeaDis

I'm glad WWS is open, but the menu changes?  I wouldn't call that family friendly, or poolside food.  Looks like they are down to one burger now (no chicken or carnitas), in favor of gourmet sandwiches instead.

And the "Artisan" pizzas survived (may have been tweaked a bit).  Our kids just want pizza, not funky/blended cheeses.  Bummer for us.  Curious to see how it goes.

Were people complaining about the old menu?  I never read any.


----------



## wowsmom

vicarrieous said:


> Dole Whip Dollies posted on FB that White Water Snacks is open and with menu and pics  Check it out!



They got rid of the Mickey Waffles.   The biscuit french toast sounds interesting though.  And the fried brisket and waffles.  But I'll have to be a lot more careful due to food allergies .


----------



## HoneyHoneyPot

vicarrieous said:


> Dole Whip Dollies posted on FB that White Water Snacks is open and with menu and pics  Check it out!



Can you share the link? Would love to see the new menu.


----------



## StarlitNight05

HoneyHoneyPot said:


> Can you share the link? Would love to see the new menu.


Here is the menu, there is a drop down for breakfast or lunch/dinner. https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/grand-californian-hotel/white-water-snacks/menus/


----------



## StormyCA

Not impressed at all with the 'fancy-schmancy' new menu.  But what caught my attention is that the prices sure have been jacked up!  I haven't eaten at WW in a few years, but I remember that the prices were MUCH more reasonable.  Now it looks as though they're the same as Storytellers!

(PS, it's nice to see that Disney included the allergy friendly offerings on their menu page!!)


----------



## Runnsally

My two cents...this is another example of Disney Parks continuing to position itself as a luxury brand. Menu looks good to me and appropriate for a hotel at this price point.


----------



## yetiowine

StarlitNight05 said:


> Here is the menu, there is a drop down for breakfast or lunch/dinner. https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/grand-californian-hotel/white-water-snacks/menus/



Thanks for the update!  I'm excited that this has reopened and I now have a 6:00 am breakfast option without leaving the hotel and dealing with security.  Some of the DTD options don't open until 8:00 which doesn't jive with my early morning park strategy.


----------



## MATTERHORN

StormyCA said:


> Not impressed at all with the 'fancy-schmancy' new menu.  But what caught my attention is that the prices sure have been jacked up!  I haven't eaten at WW in a few years, but I remember that the prices were MUCH more reasonable.  Now it looks as though they're the same as Storytellers!
> 
> (PS, it's nice to see that Disney included the allergy friendly offerings on their menu page!!)




Agreed, they jacked up my burrito! Dang it. Used to be a good deal to go there! Now, not so much. I liked it being a good, quick, decent sized meal where everyone could find something they like. Bummer!


----------



## Disney_Alli

Loving the new menu at White Water snacks. We ended up eating here twice on our September trip (the day before it closed the second time) and absolutely nothing appealed to me on the menu at that time. This all sounds delicious!


----------



## DWillowBay

I've search this thread and found a layout map in terms of room numbers, but is there a map anywhere that would allow me to know which rooms were Standard, Premium View, Woods View...etc.?   Thank for any help as I try to surprise my husband with his "Dream" hotel.


----------



## Nonsuch

DWillowBay said:


> ...is there a map anywhere that would allow me to know which rooms were Standard, Premium View, Woods View...etc.?


Unofficial map posted earlier in this thread
Disney has never released an official map, or even floor by floor map


----------



## DWillowBay

Nonsuch said:


> Unofficial map posted earlier in this thread
> Disney has never released an official map, or even floor by floor map


PERFECT!   Thank you so much.   I understand it's 'unofficial', but at least gives me a starting point.   Much appreciated!!


----------



## vicarrieous

Anyone have an update on the front entrance of the hotel? Are people still rerouted with walls?


----------



## dina444444

vicarrieous said:


> Anyone have an update on the front entrance of the hotel? Are people still rerouted with walls?


They are done with that construction work.


----------



## whoever

Getting excited for our April DD trip.  Can't wait to try out the new room setup.


----------



## gottalovepluto

whoever said:


> Getting excited for our April DD trip.  Can't wait to try out the new room setup.


SO much nicer!!


----------



## Mama_Cass

Does the refurbed white water snacks still have the water (from pop machines), microwave and plates/cutlery available?


----------



## Buson808

Eco friendly Refer with no freezer, ecofriendly shower head, ecofriendly paper plates, ecofriendly handsoap!

What has happened to this place?


----------



## Buson808

Mama_Cass said:


> Does the refurbed white water snacks still have the water (from pop machines), microwave and plates/cutlery available?




No plates but still have micro and cutlery.....


----------



## gottalovepluto

Buson808 said:


> Eco friendly Refer with no freezer, ecofriendly shower head, ecofriendly paper plates, ecofriendly handsoap!
> 
> What has happened to this place?


Disney remembered this hotel was in CA?


----------



## wareagle57

Buson808 said:


> Eco friendly Refer with no freezer, ecofriendly shower head, ecofriendly paper plates, ecofriendly handsoap!
> 
> What has happened to this place?



Yikes. So I'm guessing the shower won't have any kind of pressure I'm accustomed to. That's too bad as nice showers are one thing I really look forward to in expensive hotels.

Also, does anyone know which rooms the DD rooms are? I'm guessing standard. Do you think there is any hope for some pixie dust since I put that it was our Honeymoon and my wife's first trip to DL on the request form when I booked?


----------



## Malcon10t

wareagle57 said:


> Yikes. So I'm guessing the shower won't have any kind of pressure I'm accustomed to. That's too bad as nice showers are one thing I really look forward to in expensive hotels.


I thought the showers were great.


----------



## Whistlebee

Can anyone tell me about the location of the Standard View rooms?  We usually book the Woods/Courtyard View rooms and stay in the rooms above the Napa Rose.  We love that area and have only ever stayed in those rooms.  I really want to avoid long walks down long hallways.  Plus, a friends son might be coming who has medical issues which cause considerable fatigue so I want to minimize his walking as well.  Thank you!


----------



## CateinPhoenix

Whistlebee said:


> Can anyone tell me about the location of the Standard View rooms?  We usually book the Woods/Courtyard View rooms and stay in the rooms above the Napa Rose.  We love that area and have only ever stayed in those rooms.  I really want to avoid long walks down long hallways.  Plus, a friends son might be coming who has medical issues which cause considerable fatigue so I want to minimize his walking as well.  Thank you!



We booked a Standard View room, called and faxed a request for a room near Napa Rose elevator and received a nice Woods/Courtyard View overlooking Starbucks and with a Monorail view. It's worth a request and see what you get....

Edited to add, we were in room 415


----------



## Nonsuch

wareagle57 said:


> Yikes. So I'm guessing the shower won't have any kind of pressure I'm accustomed to. That's too bad as nice showers are one thing I really look forward to in expensive hotels...


The renovation improved the showers, with a handheld and ceiling mounted rain shower head.  The water flow is good (much better than my water savers at home), but not the massive water flow found in some hotels (Vegas comes to mind).


wareagle57 said:


> ...Also, does anyone know which rooms the DD rooms are? I'm guessing standard. Do you think there is any hope for some pixie dust since I put that it was our Honeymoon and my wife's first trip to DL on the request form when I booked?


Dapper Day rooms are standard view.  You might also want to request a King bed, but let the registration CM know which is more important (view or bed type).


Whistlebee said:


> Can anyone tell me about the location of the Standard View rooms?  We usually book the Woods/Courtyard View rooms and stay in the rooms above the Napa Rose...


All the rooms at the front of the hotel are Standard View, but some are located in other areas (which do not match any upgraded types).  Courtyard view look into the Brissa courtyard which the Monorail passes through.  Woods view are any room that looks out at trees, often lower floors facing the park.

Free upgrades from Standard to Woods/Courtyard are quite common, based on many posts and my personal experience.  Price difference is usually small, and discounts to upgraded views can sometimes make Woods/Courtyard cheaper than Standard.

Standard RED
Courtyard YELLOW


----------



## wareagle57

Nonsuch said:


> Dapper Day rooms are standard view.  You might also want to request a King bed, but let the registration CM know which is more important (view or bed type).
> 
> 
> View attachment 379515



Thanks! Is that something I will do at check-in?


----------



## Whistlebee

Nonsuch said:


> The renovation improved the showers, with a handheld and ceiling mounted rain shower head.  The water flow is good (much better than my water savers at home), but not the massive water flow found in some hotels (Vegas comes to mind).
> 
> Dapper Day rooms are standard view.  You might also want to request a King bed, but let the registration CM know which is more important (view or bed type).
> 
> All the rooms at the front of the hotel are Standard View, but some are located in other areas (which do not match any upgraded types).  Courtyard view look into the Brissa courtyard which the Monorail passes through.  Woods view are any room that looks out at trees, often lower floors facing the park.
> 
> Free upgrades from Standard to Woods/Courtyard are quite common, based on many posts and my personal experience.  Price difference is usually small, and discounts to upgraded views can sometimes make Woods/Courtyard cheaper than Standard.
> 
> Standard RED
> Courtyard YELLOW
> View attachment 379515


Thank you.


----------



## Whistlebee

CateinPhoenix said:


> We booked a Standard View room, called and faxed a request for a room near Napa Rose elevator and received a nice Woods/Courtyard View overlooking Starbucks and with a Monorail view. It's worth a request and see what you get....


Thank you!


----------



## Buson808

Had a really bad experience today with 3 different laundry cards. For some reason the cards only worked at the dvc laundry and not the napa laundry facility. I went to the front desk 3x to get a new card and all 3 cards only worked at dvc building. Finally just used my own credit card and they credited my room $10 bucks. They also gave me 4 dinner comp cards for storytellers, goofy and steakhouse.


----------



## Disney_Alli

wareagle57 said:


> Yikes. So I'm guessing the shower won't have any kind of pressure I'm accustomed to. That's too bad as nice showers are one thing I really look forward to in expensive hotels.



I have super thick hair I literally cannot wash in most hotels as the poor water pressure cannot rinse anything through my hair - I have NEVER had a problem at the Grand including our recent stay post renovations.


----------



## Fall1

Is there any update as to when the pool construction will be done?  It's strange it isn't listed on the Disney website.


----------



## Nonsuch

Fall1 said:


> Is there any update as to when the pool construction will be done?  It's strange it isn't listed on the Disney website.


The new pool bar work might not be listed because all pools remain open.

Progress is being made on the pool bar.  Underground conduits have been covered and the site is graded.  Foundations and steel skeleton are being placed.
Photo from February 6:


----------



## bethwc101

Nonsuch said:


> The new pool bar work might not be listed because all pools remain open.
> 
> Progress is being made on the pool bar.  Underground conduits have been covered and the site is graded.  Foundations and steel skeleton are being placed.
> Photo from February 6:
> View attachment 381905


When we were there in Oct, the pools weren't heated and the slide pool was down. Do you know if this has been fixed? We had to go to the DLH to swim it was so cold.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Does GCH CL open at 6am on 7am EMH days? I know they open at 6:30am usually but I stayed GCH CL after the Veranda opened the week before Xmas & around the time we were leaving they were talking about how they would be opening the Veranda at 6am due to 7am EMH over the Holidays. There was a lot of experimentation going on with things in the Veranda then so I’m wondering if anyone has come across 6am openings there since Xmas 2017?


----------



## Malcon10t

gottalovepluto said:


> Does GCH CL open at 6am on 7am EMH days? I know they open at 6:30am usually but I stayed GCH CL after the Veranda opened the week before Xmas & around the time we were leaving they were talking about how they would be opening the Veranda at 6am due to 7am EMH over the Holidays. There was a lot of experimentation going on with things in the Veranda then so I’m wondering if anyone has come across 6am openings there since Xmas 2017?


At Christmas is was still 630a.  I will ask this weekend.


----------



## cdatkins

so excited to be staying at the GCH when we go to Disneyland in July!

Curious for the regulars:

what was the one thing you didn't expect at the GCH, but really ended up enjoying?


----------



## gottalovepluto

cdatkins said:


> so excited to be staying at the GCH when we go to Disneyland in July!
> 
> Curious for the regulars:
> 
> what was the one thing you didn't expect at the GCH, but really ended up enjoying?


The Lobby Piano Player, surprised me the first time I love the atmosphere it creates in the early evening.


----------



## Malcon10t

gottalovepluto said:


> The Lobby Piano Player, surprised me the first time I love the atmosphere it creates in the early evening.


I love Jaime (female piano player)...  She is so great, and friendly. She remembers songs you like, and if she sees you in the lobby, she will start playing it!


----------



## ParkHoppers

First time to DL/GCH last week with wife. Split stay in hotel and DVC. What a wonderful resort. I was super impressed with the newly refurbished hotel rooms and the DVC 1 bedroom. Access to DCA and Downtown Disney was great. Staff was the most numerous and helpful of any Disney property I,ve been on.


----------



## Disney_Alli

Malcon10t said:


> I love Jaime (female piano player)...  She is so great, and friendly. She remembers songs you like, and if she sees you in the lobby, she will start playing it!



I love all the piano players! On my birthday trip one spotted my birthday button as I walked through the lobby and started playing happy birthday. I was exhausted and we were killing time until our room was finally ready but that put a big smile on my face.


----------



## sammykster

Question about the fitness center - has anyone noticed if there is a Peloton there?  It wasn't on the website but I saw it reported elsewhere that they may have added one so looking to see if anyone has seen it in there.  Want to avoid my streak ending if I can while we're there in March


----------



## DisneyPiPhi

sammykster said:


> Question about the fitness center - has anyone noticed if there is a Peloton there?  It wasn't on the website but I saw it reported elsewhere that they may have added one so looking to see if anyone has seen it in there.  Want to avoid my streak ending if I can while we're there in March



Funny you should ask - there are _two_ Peloton bikes!  I can confirm this.  DH was excited about this because he had been wanting to try a Peloton, so he took the opportunity one afternoon on our "break day" when staying at VGC.  He really enjoyed it - but being a regular Peloton user, you probably could have guessed that he would!


----------



## sammykster

DisneyPiPhi said:


> Funny you should ask - there are _two_ Peloton bikes!  I can confirm this.  DH was excited about this because he had been wanting to try a Peloton, so he took the opportunity one afternoon on our "break day" when staying at VGC.  He really enjoyed it - but being a regular Peloton user, you probably could have guessed that he would!



Thank you thank you!  I'm obsessed so I'm not surprised he liked it.  My DH was joking about how he would be further in his streak than me because I'm going with his mom and he's staying home this trip but now I'll be able to keep it going while there.  Maybe I shouldn't tell him this information and surprise him ha


----------



## azdisneylover

Bumping thread.


----------



## jillyh

Anyone have an update on the pool bar construction?   Really hoping it will be done by our May trip.


----------



## disneyworldsk

Following this forum for my nov. stay. Do you suggest other facebook pages unofficial that offer more info. on the hotel? I haven't been in about a decade to gch. looking to get as much info. as possible.


----------



## gottalovepluto

disneyworldsk said:


> Following this forum for my nov. stay. Do you suggest other facebook pages unofficial that offer more info. on the hotel? I haven't been in about a decade to gch. looking to get as much info. as possible.


-Google “Grand Californian reviews”
-Search GCH or Grand Californian reviews here on the DIS
-Make sure it’s Dec 2017 or later. That’s when the refurb completed & that turned the rooms into like a different hotel.


----------



## Nonsuch

disneyworldsk said:


> Following this forum for my nov. stay. Do you suggest other facebook pages unofficial that offer more info. on the hotel? I haven't been in about a decade to gch. looking to get as much info. as possible.


I closely follow GCH, and this thread contains more information that any other single source 
You could just skim through this entire thread, and you will be well informed


----------



## disneyworldsk

Nonsuch said:


> I closely follow GCH, and this thread contains more information that any other single source
> You could just skim through this entire thread, and you will be well informed


Yes overwhelming by 284 pages to catch up on!!


----------



## SeaDis

jillyh said:


> Anyone have an update on the pool bar construction?   Really hoping it will be done by our May trip.



On 2/19, there was not much progress from Nonsuch's last photo (on 2/06).  Mostly just the steel frames visible and a couple people working off an on each day.  We didn't notice any heavy noise.

Maybe waiting for a bunch of material to be fabricated/delivered.  I would bet one day it will start to move very quickly and be done in no time.


----------



## jillyh

Thanks SeaDis!   I'm hoping you're right!  We'll be there with 5 year old twin grandkids and plan on taking swim / nap breaks daily.  Their parents would LOVE that new pool bar


----------



## franandaj

I'm checking in today. I'll try and post a picture!


----------



## bethwc101

franandaj said:


> I'm checking in today. I'll try and post a picture!


I would love an update on the porte cochere as well.


----------



## dina444444

bethwc101 said:


> I would love an update on the porte cochere as well.


They were completely done with that construction when I stayed there in December from what I could tell.


----------



## azdisneylover

franandaj said:


> I'm checking in today. I'll try and post a picture!



Looking forward to pics! Have a great time.


----------



## Nonsuch

azdisneylover said:


> Looking forward to pics!...


The original porte cochere only had a roof in the center, aligned with the front door of the hotel.
Much of the porte cochere was decorative.
A few years ago:


The lattice work has has been replaced by a flat roof.
December 2018:


Added, view from above.
Typical Sunday checkin rush (March 3, 10AM)


----------



## azdisneylover

Nonsuch said:


> The original porte cochere only had a roof in the center, aligned with the front door of the hotel.
> Much of the porte cochere was decorative.
> A few years ago:
> View attachment 385752
> 
> The lattice work has has been replaced by a flat roof.
> December 2018:
> View attachment 385753
> View attachment 385755




Are you staying CL? If so, would you please take a few pics of the offerings? Since Storytellers changed to buffet only, I am curious if the offerings in CL has changed. 
Thanks.


----------



## sammykster

Any updates on the pool bar construction?  Also - while they're working on it do they still have the servers walking around for drink orders or is that not happening now?  Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

sammykster said:


> Any updates on the pool bar construction?  Also - while they're working on it do they still have the servers walking around for drink orders or is that not happening now?  Thanks!


Very little progress on the Pool Bar.
The job site has been cleaned up and some tarps cover the dirt, but no additional steel.

Photo from March 3:
 

I did not use the pool, but would expect there is still service.


----------



## jillyh

Thanks Nonsuch!  Looks like not much progress at all over the past month.  I'm sure the rain isn't helping.


----------



## gottalovepluto

azdisneylover said:


> Are you staying CL? If so, would you please take a few pics of the offerings? Since Storytellers changed to buffet only, I am curious if the offerings in CL has changed.
> Thanks.


I am next week! I’m awful at remembering to take photos of the offerings but I’ll give it a shot.


----------



## azdisneylover

gottalovepluto said:


> I am next week! I’m awful at remembering to take photos of the offerings but I’ll give it a shot.



Have a great time!


----------



## smiles33

Hi all, I read a few of the more recent pages but can someone tell me what room requests I should put in if I want 3 separate beds (my 2 kids don't share a bed very well)? I assumed 1 King Bed and 1 Day Bed and 1 Twin-Size Sleeper Chair (per the DLR hotel website), but is it better to ask for 2 Queen Beds and 1 Twin-Size Sleeper Chair?

I read that folks seem to like rooms by the Napa Rose elevator, but I also wanted to ask if the rooms by the Napa Rose elevator are quiet. DH is a light sleeper, but I also don't want to walk really long hallways at the end of a very long day.  We have just a standard view room as I didn't want to pay extra for the view but I'm willing to pay more if it gets me a better location and quieter room.  Thank you!

PS We don't check in until after 10 pm due to a late night flight so I am willing to pay more to upgrade to a better "view" if it means we'll get the room we want instead of leftover standard rooms!


----------



## Castillo Mom

Nonsuch said:


> Very little progress on the Pool Bar.
> The job site has been cleaned up and some tarps cover the dirt, but no additional steel.
> 
> Photo from March 3:
> View attachment 387452
> 
> I did not use the pool, but would expect there is still service.



I didn’t even realize that Whitewater Snacks and the pool bar were being refurbished.  Another website mentioned that the project will be completed in late spring.  I’m really looking forward to the new pool bar, concept art looks great and we have a stay coming up in July!


----------



## Nonsuch

Castillo Mom said:


> I didn’t even realize that Whitewater Snacks and the pool bar were being refurbished.  Another website mentioned that the project will be completed in late spring.  I’m really looking forward to the new pool bar, concept art looks great and we have a stay coming up in July!


Whitewater Snacks refurbishment is done and has reopened with a new menu. The new pool bar construction is proceeding slowly, but i expect it to be done “In Summer” — as Olaf would say


----------



## Castillo Mom

Nonsuch said:


> Whitewater Snacks refurbishment is done and has reopened with a new menu. The new pool bar construction is proceeding slowly, but i expect it to be done “In Summer” — as Olaf would say



Off to check out the menu!


----------



## Nonsuch

smiles33 said:


> Hi all, I read a few of the more recent pages but can someone tell me what room requests I should put in if I want 3 separate beds (my 2 kids don't share a bed very well)? I assumed 1 King Bed and 1 Day Bed and 1 Twin-Size Sleeper Chair (per the DLR hotel website), but is it better to ask for 2 Queen Beds and 1 Twin-Size Sleeper Chair?


Short Answer:  Request a room with a Day Bed 

Long Answer:  Not being able to book specific bed configurations is an issue with all 3 DLR hotels 
There are 4 bed configurations:
(most common to least common)

2 Queen Beds and Sofa (love seat size, does not fold out)
2 Queen Beds and Day Bed
King Bed and Twin-Size Sleeper Chair and Sofa (love seat size, does not fold out)
King Bed and Twin-Size Sleeper Chair and Day Bed
GCH has not published exact numbers, but based on various posts and informations from CMs:

there are 1000 rooms
700 rooms have 2 Queen beds (1 and 2)
300 rooms have Day Beds (2 and 4)



smiles33 said:


> I read that folks seem to like rooms by the Napa Rose elevator, but I also wanted to ask if the rooms by the Napa Rose elevator are quiet. DH is a light sleeper, but I also don't want to walk really long hallways at the end of a very long day.  We have just a standard view room as I didn't want to pay extra for the view but I'm willing to pay more if it gets me a better location and quieter room.


The rooms near the Elevators adjacent to Napa Rose are quiet.  While sound proofing is quite good, light sleepers should avoid DTD View and Park View facing Pixar Pier -- these rooms also have the longest walk.
View types do not insure a better location.


smiles33 said:


> PS We don't check in until after 10 pm due to a late night flight so I am willing to pay more to upgrade to a better "view" if it means we'll get the room we want instead of leftover standard rooms!


Unfortunately, late check in will put you at a disadvantage for room assignment.  While rather inconvenient, you might consider a room switch starting with your second night.  Club Level rooms generally get rooms on the 5th or 6th floor and likely preferred assignment.  The dedicated Club Level registration (outside the lounge on the 6th floor) closes at 10 PM.


----------



## smiles33

Thank you so much, Nonsuch! I really appreciate your insight and helpful feedback. Yes, I realize coming in so late means we're left with whatever rooms are available that time of night. We'll see what we get and whether we feel like changing rooms the next day. We usually take a mid-day break to nap or relax at the pool anyway.

Thanks again!


----------



## wareagle57

Is there still a "secret entrance" into the Downtown Disney area? I'm guessing not since you now how to go through security. What about to get back in?


----------



## gottalovepluto

wareagle57 said:


> Is there still a "secret entrance" into the Downtown Disney area? I'm guessing not since you now how to go through security. What about to get back in?


If you’re talking about the gate by World of Disney yes. When I was there it was only open sometimes and it has a security setup as well.


----------



## wareagle57

gottalovepluto said:


> If you’re talking about the gate by World of Disney yes. When I was there it was only open sometimes and it has a security setup as well.



How do I find that? What am I thinking of sounded like it needed to be accessed by a certain staircase somewhere.


----------



## ParkHopper1

wareagle57 said:


> Is there still a "secret entrance" into the Downtown Disney area? I'm guessing not since you now how to go through security. What about to get back in?



Negative. Reports are that that fire exit door leading directly into DTD is now alarmed. There is a secondary security checkpoint gate that enters DTD right behind Starbucks/WOD but that is only ever opened for peak overflow situations or special groups and is not generally accessible by the public that you can count on.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

I am going Memorial Day weekend with our baby for her first trip.  We reserved a standard room. However, I am debating calling and switching to a better view.  That being said--- what are the chances of getting a better view then of the parking lot without paying?   Is it worth it to call and request for a room with a view? What would I say?  Also, is it possible to wait till trip to and ask to see how much an upgrade would be?   If I put in a request for a king bed does this lower odds of room with a view?  Thanks everyone. I really appreciate your knowledge.  This will be our first trip to Disneyland where we stay on property and we are so excited!


----------



## ParkHopper1

Brittney Cornwell said:


> I am going Memorial Day weekend with our baby for her first trip.  We reserved a standard room. However, I am debating calling and switching to a better view.  That being said--- what are the chances of getting a better view then of the parking lot without paying?



While there are no guarantees without booking what you actually want, room upgrades to a a better view are common as they sell WAY more "Standard" rooms than they have actual standard rooms.


----------



## Diszona

smiles33 said:


> Hi all, I read a few of the more recent pages but can someone tell me what room requests I should put in if I want 3 separate beds (my 2 kids don't share a bed very well)? I assumed 1 King Bed and 1 Day Bed and 1 Twin-Size Sleeper Chair (per the DLR hotel website), but is it better to ask for 2 Queen Beds and 1 Twin-Size Sleeper Chair?
> 
> I read that folks seem to like rooms by the Napa Rose elevator, but I also wanted to ask if the rooms by the Napa Rose elevator are quiet. DH is a light sleeper, but I also don't want to walk really long hallways at the end of a very long day.  We have just a standard view room as I didn't want to pay extra for the view but I'm willing to pay more if it gets me a better location and quieter room.  Thank you!
> 
> PS We don't check in until after 10 pm due to a late night flight so I am willing to pay more to upgrade to a better "view" if it means we'll get the room we want instead of leftover standard rooms!


We had a two queen plus a daybed room this week and it worked very well.  Plenty of space, particularly with all the under the bed storage they have now.


----------



## Tanner208

Hi all, I read a couple of pages but I had some additional questions I didn't see answers to. This is my first trip with my family (Me-DH , DW, DS 8, DD 5, DD 3) and we booked 5 nights from May 12th - May 17th - standard room directly through Disneyland website. When is a good time to call and ask to see if an upgrade is available or request to see if a certain view is available? At check-in? A week before arriving?

Any room # recommendations too? Thanks =)


----------



## gottalovepluto

Tanner208 said:


> Hi all, I read a couple of pages but I had some additional questions I didn't see answers to. This is my first trip with my family (Me-DH , DW, DS 8, DD 5, DD 3) and we booked 5 nights from May 12th - May 17th - standard room directly through Disneyland website. When is a good time to call and ask to see if an upgrade is available or request to see if a certain view is available? At check-in? A week before arriving?
> 
> Any room # recommendations too? Thanks =)


Like a free upgrade?


----------



## patyoung

I was there last week and ready to snap some picture of construction progress, but it looked exactly the same as the previous pictures and I never noticed any activity there, so its definitely moving slow.  I will say that we rope dropped DCA once and went maybe 20 minutes later the other DCA early morning and in neither case did we have to wait in a line for the GCH security entrance which was a nice surprise.


----------



## CateinPhoenix

Tanner208 said:


> Hi all, I read a couple of pages but I had some additional questions I didn't see answers to. This is my first trip with my family (Me-DH , DW, DS 8, DD 5, DD 3) and we booked 5 nights from May 12th - May 17th - standard room directly through Disneyland website. When is a good time to call and ask to see if an upgrade is available or request to see if a certain view is available? At check-in? A week before arriving?
> 
> Any room # recommendations too? Thanks =)



We've only stayed at GCH once, (but thanks to the suggestions on this thread) requested low floor, near Napa Rose elevators.  Would have preferred a King bed, however for us the view was more of a priority. We faxed and called the request approximately 3-4 days before our arrival.  Although we had Standard room booked, we received a Courtyard/partial DTD(view of Starbucks lol)/monorail view room.  (3415)   In general at Disney hotels, we typically have better luck just requesting the room location instead of saying "upgrade".  YMMV!


----------



## smiles33

We had a wonderful 3 night stay this past weekend (Thurs night to Sun). I had requested a room with a daybed and a quiet location via phone about 2-3 weeks before our check-in. I didn't specify Napa Rose elevators as I wanted the daybed so my DDs wouldn't have to share a queen bed (they kick each other and then end up waking everyone up!).

We also didn't arrive until 10 pm as we flew in after work on a Thursday. Frankly, I wasn't optimistic we would get any of our requests. Surprisingly, the friendly CM was able to get us a quiet room with a daybed and an upgraded "Woods View" room. She said she had to get approval, so she did disappear for a few minutes in the back.

We got 3401 and I loved the room. It was 2 queens and a daybed, spacious, clean, and far better than the DLH room we had on our last trip. I also thought CMs were so much nicer, funnier, and service-oriented than when we were at DLH. Our room was around the corner from the Napa Rose elevators. The only time I ever heard noise was when a group walked by with young children who were very excited/happy. It was surprisingly quiet!

We always walked over to the Esplanade for EMH at DCA as the dedicated line was super long and went beyond what I could see when we walked by on Friday morning for EMH at DCA. But on Sunday, since we were so tired and didn't get up until 7 am, there was no line when we went there closer to 7:40.

I saw people at the pool but we napped each day during our break instead of going to the pool. We also picked up sandwiches and Root Bear Floats from Whitewater snacks for a treat one day. DH and I also had dinner at Napa Rose and loved it. Joe the bartender is an artisan! We told him what we liked and he made us specialty cocktails! I definitely recommend dinner (or at least drinks!) at Napa Rose.


----------



## Tanner208

CateinPhoenix said:


> We've only stayed at GCH once, (but thanks to the suggestions on this thread) requested low floor, near Napa Rose elevators.  Would have preferred a King bed, however for us the view was more of a priority. We faxed and called the request approximately 3-4 days before our arrival.  Although we had Standard room booked, we received a Courtyard/partial DTD(view of Starbucks lol)/monorail view room.  (3415)   In general at Disney hotels, we typically have better luck just requesting the room location instead of saying "upgrade".  YMMV!



I really appreciate the feedback! This is super helpful. =)


----------



## Nonsuch

Tanner208 said:


> ...This is my first trip with my family (Me-DH , DW, DS 8, DD 5, DD 3) and we booked 5 nights from May 12th - May 17th - standard room directly through Disneyland website...


You might want to add bed and bath types to your request 

2 queen beds and a daybed will likely be the best bed configuration for your family.
Most rooms have a shower only, but there are some rooms with a tub/shower (likely a small number).


----------



## wareagle57

What is the closest car rental location to the GC? Either by foot or by uber. And we want to rope drop the morning of our checkout. We are moving offsite and doing some other things in the area, thus the need for the car. With the GC hold our bags for us while we go to the parks until early afternoon when we plan to leave and go get the car?


----------



## dieumeye

wareagle57 said:


> With the GC hold our bags for us while we go to the parks until early afternoon when we plan to leave and go get the car?


Yes. Just talk to the bell desk.


----------



## flyingjay

Has anyone ever done last minute walk-ups to the GCH? I have friends up here in Canada that have gone and and say they have received deeply discounted prices when they walk up. This is something we would be able to consider as I'm staying with my Aunt near Fullerton in mid April. If I could get a discounted rate to stay on site and get an EMH in that would be pretty awesome. 

If that's something that's available...any idea what time of day they'd offer rooms at a discount? Anyone have experience with this...or can you point me to the right thread?


----------



## crvetter

wareagle57 said:


> What is the closest car rental location to the GC? Either by foot or by uber. And we want to rope drop the morning of our checkout. We are moving offsite and doing some other things in the area, thus the need for the car. With the GC hold our bags for us while we go to the parks until early afternoon when we plan to leave and go get the car?


I would say the closest for you would be the Alamo at Paradise Pier (used to be in DTD). Just walk across the street and in the lobby of Paradise Pier (but might be more expensive).

https://www.alamo.com/en_US/car-rental/locations/us/snan72-downtown-disney.html

Also GC should have no problem holding your bags for the remainder of that day.


----------



## azdisneylover

Bumping thread hoping anyone staying at the DGH will post pictures of anything to do with DGH, (Whitewater Snacks, club level food options, etc).


----------



## t3hWheez

Tanner208 said:


> Hi all, I read a couple of pages but I had some additional questions I didn't see answers to. This is my first trip with my family (Me-DH , DW, DS 8, DD 5, DD 3) and we booked 5 nights from May 12th - May 17th - standard room directly through Disneyland website. When is a good time to call and ask to see if an upgrade is available or request to see if a certain view is available? At check-in? A week before arriving?
> 
> Any room # recommendations too? Thanks =)


Are you looking for a paid upgrade or?  If you want an upgrade for free they usually won't happen.  I'd just be super nice when checking in and you may just get lucky.  They won't honor any requests really if you call them ahead, most likely they will say we don't allow room # reservations and will do their best to accommodate.


----------



## Dreaming of Cali

I was wondering about using the pool on our check out day. I’m assuming the pool has a locked gate for access. Will the room key still work for pool access after the 11am check out time? 

Thanks!


----------



## ParkHopper1

Dreaming of Cali said:


> I was wondering about using the pool on our check out day. I’m assuming the pool has a locked gate for access. Will the room key still work for pool access after the 11am check out time?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes. You get full resort privileges including parking and EMH for the full day of both check in and check out. You just don't have access to your room before 3pm (officially) and have to be out on checkout day by 11am...but not off property. Bell services will store your bags.


----------



## Disney_Alli

We used the pool on checkout day until abou 1pm and had no problems coming in the gate at any time.


----------



## t3hWheez

Did you need a keycard for the pool on your check out day?  Debating if we should take off from the parks one day or do this on the last day.


----------



## Nonsuch

t3hWheez said:


> Did you need a keycard for the pool on your check out day?


A room key is always needed to access the pool area.  Your room key should work on departure day, but there have been a few posts about needing to get a new card from Guest Services.

There are restrooms with showers and a changing area (photos from earlier in this thread)


----------



## Whistlebee

Any update on the pool bar construction?  We’re coming soon and I wanted to request a room by the Napa rose elevators but don’t want to have a balcony over that area if construction is going on.  We had a room there earlier this month but it was raining so there wasn’t any construction actually happening during our stay.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

What does requesting a room by Napa rose elevator get you? I notice everyone mentioning this but not to sure what you would end up with or why its special


----------



## smiles33

Brittney Cornwell said:


> What does requesting a room by Napa rose elevator get you? I notice everyone mentioning this but not to sure what you would end up with or why its special



Getting a room by the Napa Rose elevators means an easy exit back into DCA, as well as not walking down long corridors back to the main elevator. I really liked our location just around the corner from that set of elevators!


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

smiles33 said:


> Getting a room by the Napa Rose elevators means an easy exit back into DCA, as well as not walking down long corridors back to the main elevator. I really liked our location just around the corner from that set of elevators!


What is the view like??


----------



## ParkHopper1

Brittney Cornwell said:


> What is the view like??



Every category/view except standard and DTD View is available near the NR elevator bank.


----------



## Whistlebee

I think standard view rooms are available by the NR elevators.  We usually book standard and request that area.  We usually get a view of a rooftop, lol.  Pretty sure those are standard rooms.  Love the location tho!


----------



## smiles33

We were upgraded to a Woods view and could only see trees from the 3rd floor.


----------



## franandaj

I checked in yesterday and it appears that they are making progress on the pool bar. Here is a picture from the 6th floor.





And here is a view from outside of Storytellers.


----------



## Nonsuch

Thanks for the update.


franandaj said:


> I checked in yesterday and it appears that they are making progress on the pool bar. Here is a picture from the 6th floor...


Another good spot to take photos is the 5th floor patio at the East end of the lobby.


----------



## Runnergal

We are looking forward to our first ever visit to Disneyland and the Grand Californian in a little under 3 weeks. Question- are all club level rooms on the same floor? I would like to get a room as close to the lounge as possible. Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

Runnergal said:


> ...Question- are all club level rooms on the same floor? I would like to get a room as close to the lounge as possible.


There is no dedicated Club Level floor at GCH, unlike many hotels at WDW (and elsewhere).  Club Level guests tend to be assigned rooms on the 6th and 5th floors near the Veranda (club lounge), some of these rooms are likely only assigned to Club Level guests -- although Club Level can be added to rooms anywhere in the hotel (not VGC).  There are stairs just outside the Veranda between the 5th and 6th floor.

The rooms nearest the Veranda are Courtyard View (Club Level Standard) and Pool View (Premium View).


----------



## shannon006

We are arriving in 2 weeks. I am considering placing an order with Vons, but was wondering if they sell cases of water in the gift shop?


----------



## dieumeye

shannon006 said:


> We are arriving in 2 weeks. I am considering placing an order with Vons, but was wondering if they sell cases of water in the gift shop?


I do not believe they sell cases of water in the gift shop at GCH.


----------



## franandaj

shannon006 said:


> We are arriving in 2 weeks. I am considering placing an order with Vons, but was wondering if they sell cases of water in the gift shop?



I'm pretty sure they only sell individual bottles for close to $5 per bottle. OK maybe $3.99, but I think it's the same as in the park.


----------



## marcigel

CateinPhoenix said:


> We've only stayed at GCH once, (but thanks to the suggestions on this thread) requested low floor, near Napa Rose elevators.  Would have preferred a King bed, however for us the view was more of a priority. We faxed and called the request approximately 3-4 days before our arrival.  Although we had Standard room booked, we received a Courtyard/partial DTD(view of Starbucks lol)/monorail view room.  (3415)   In general at Disney hotels, we typically have better luck just requesting the room location instead of saying "upgrade".  YMMV!



Just wondering if you can share the fax number and did your room sleep 5 per chance? I’d like to request something like this but we need 2 queens and a day bed. Thanks!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Whistlebee said:


> Any update on the pool bar construction?  We’re coming soon and I wanted to request a room by the Napa rose elevators but don’t want to have a balcony over that area if construction is going on.  We had a room there earlier this month but it was raining so there wasn’t any construction actually happening during our stay.


We stayed 18-22 and there was definitely construction on the pool bar 19-22. It did stop when a thunderstorm came through. The more recent photo also shows more progress than when I was there so they seem to be humming along now!


----------



## gottalovepluto

marcigel said:


> Just wondering if you can share the fax number and did your room sleep 5 per chance? I’d like to request something like this but we need 2 queens and a day bed. Thanks!!


The hotel has a lot more day beds now so we haven’t had reports of parties of 5 not receiving a day bed since the upgrade. Make it your first request for sure but don’t be afraid to tack on your other request/s. We just call our room requests in.


----------



## franandaj

Thanks @Nonsuch for the suggestion of the 5th floor patio. I didnt even know it existed!


----------



## marcigel

gottalovepluto said:


> The hotel has a lot more day beds now so we haven’t had reports of parties of 5 not receiving a day bed since the upgrade. Make it your first request for sure but don’t be afraid to tack on your other request/s. We just call our room requests in.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Tanner208

What are the lines like for extra magic hour @ the hotel entrance? We have small children and we are worried about getting trampled. Would it be better to wait for the morning rush to be over or just go to main entrance? What is best practice for families with little ones?


----------



## Astylla

Tanner208 said:


> What are the lines like for extra magic hour @ the hotel entrance? We have small children and we are worried about getting trampled. Would it be better to wait for the morning rush to be over or just go to main entrance? What is best practice for families with little ones?



Regardless of family size or makeup I HIGHLY recommend using the main entrance , because this hotel entrance lines up so early and it can go slow due to security checks as well. It gets congested easily and you may spend most of the time in line if not prepared well.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Does the hotel have cribs with actual mattresses available or are they pack and plays?  Anyone have a picture?


----------



## Nonsuch

Brittney Cornwell said:


> Does the hotel have cribs with actual mattresses available or are they pack and plays?  Anyone have a picture?


Pack and Plays are in every room, but cribs can be requested:


----------



## wareagle57

How do I find the observation decks/patios that can somewhat see into the parks? I'd kind of like to see what WoC looks like on a day we aren't doing the parks. Also, are all guests allowed up there? I've heard something about one of them being for DVC, but also heard that anyone can get in. Where are the two located and how do I find them?


----------



## whoever

Can't wait to see the new rooms in 2 days!!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Looks like you will be there when my family flies in on Thursday. Love the GCH, wife will not stay anywhere else. Hope your trip is Magical.

Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

wareagle57 said:


> How do I find the observation decks/patios that can somewhat see into the parks? I'd kind of like to see what WoC looks like on a day we aren't doing the parks. Also, are all guests allowed up there? I've heard something about one of them being for DVC, but also heard that anyone can get in. Where are the two located and how do I find them?


All guests of GCH and VGC have access to the viewing patio on the 6th floor, room key is required.
Other than individual balconies, this is the only location with a view into DCA.

Viewing patio location show in RED, there are no guest rooms in that wing on the 6th floor.


----------



## whoever

blackjackdelta said:


> Looks like you will be there when my family flies in on Thursday. Love the GCH, wife will not stay anywhere else. Hope your trip is Magical.
> 
> Jack


Enjoy your trip!  The Grand is our home, but we also love the DLH too.  Disney knows how to do it.


----------



## FlameGirl

Hello!  Geez I haven't visited these boards for about a million years.  Haven't been to DLR since November of 2014 and I'm super rusty at the planning.  I've booked a room at the GCH at the heart failure inducing rate of $626 a night.  I seem to remember in the past that it's a good idea to keep an eye on the rates and if they do offer a promotion, that Disney will honor it if I call and ask for the rate.  Is this still the case?  We will be there the first week in December... do the resort hotels still offer deals during the sort of "off season" or should I plan on paying the $626?  You guys are awesome - thank you!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Plan on the $626 + taxes. If you qualify for a deal, you most likely will have to cancel the 626 rate and book the deal if that is possible at that time.
Good luck


----------



## FlameGirl

blackjackdelta said:


> Plan on the $626 + taxes. If you qualify for a deal, you most likely will have to cancel the 626 rate and book the deal if that is possible at that time.
> Good luck



 I was hoping this would not be the correct answer.  But thank you for the reply!


----------



## SeaDis

FlameGirl said:


> I was hoping this would not be the correct answer.  But thank you for the reply!



You can get $150 max off right now booking through Cheaptickets or Orbitz, and still have free cancellation.  See Mousesavers to get the respective codes.

Some report that booking through a 3rd party site will get you the bottom of the list when it comes to room requests and upgrades.  I've had success with both, but I think it's more a matter of occupancy.

For possible Disney specials, I would only expect a promo if staying Sun to Thursday.  And even then I think this year chances are slim depending on how Star Wars goes.


----------



## crvetter

SeaDis said:


> Some report that booking through a 3rd party site will get you the bottom of the list when it comes to room requests and upgrades. I've had success with both, but I think it's more a matter of occupancy.


I will say that the front desk at PPH and GCH both told me that third party and TA bookings are put at the bottom of the list for room requests/upgrades. Just came up in conversation when I asked how much work it was for the room assigner to figure it all out with requests at PPH; I don't remember how it came up at GCH. Though they did specifically mention that booking through Costco Travel was considered as booking through Disney (on the back-end they have a special relationship it seems).

However, I'm in the mindset that room requests/upgrades are all luck based anyways so would never stop me from booking the cheapest option.


----------



## FlameGirl

SeaDis said:


> You can get $150 max off right now booking through Cheaptickets or Orbitz, and still have free cancellation.  See Mousesavers to get the respective codes.
> 
> Some report that booking through a 3rd party site will get you the bottom of the list when it comes to room requests and upgrades.  I've had success with both, but I think it's more a matter of occupancy.
> 
> For possible Disney specials, I would only expect a promo if staying Sun to Thursday.  And even then I think this year chances are slim depending on how Star Wars goes.



Thank you... I will check those out.  I knew that Star Wars was going to cause an increase, but got a bit of sticker shock when four nights came out to be much, much more expensive than in 2014 for six nights.


----------



## gottalovepluto

crvetter said:


> I will say that the front desk at PPH and GCH both told me that third party and TA bookings are put at the bottom of the list for room requests/upgrades. Just came up in conversation when I asked how much work it was for the room assigner to figure it all out with requests at PPH; I don't remember how it came up at GCH. Though they did specifically mention that booking through Costco Travel was considered as booking through Disney (on the back-end they have a special relationship it seems).
> 
> However, I'm in the mindset that room requests/upgrades are all luck based anyways so would never stop me from booking the cheapest option.


Front line CMs told you that but I concur & call no on that being how it actually works. Neither here nor from what I’ve seen on the WDW side has anyone seen any correlation between booking method & upgrades/room request honoring.


----------



## gottalovepluto

FlameGirl said:


> Thank you... I will check those out.  I knew that Star Wars was going to cause an increase, but got a bit of sticker shock when four nights came out to be much, much more expensive than in 2014 for six nights.


What we did to save some money last trip was stay offsite the night before our trip & on the last night of the trip. Yeah, prices have skyrocketed!


----------



## crvetter

gottalovepluto said:


> Front line CMs told you that but I concur & call no on that being how it actually works. Neither here nor from what I’ve seen on the WDW side has anyone seen any correlation between booking method & upgrades/room request honoring.


Well the one working the desk at PPH was presenting as the room assigner (and they specifically said rooms bought from a third party were placed into certain locations if available). Though like I said it’s likely hard to even get any correlation between booking through Disney and a third party simply because the biggest factor is having open your request on your check in day. So that really is the driving limiter which is why I freely book the cheapest avenue because even if it’s true it’s likely to ever be the reason you don’t get your room assignment. So I’m in agreement, in practice, even if the rumors are true it has little to no practical impact.

Though now thinking about it I wonder if that was only if no request were received for those reservations.


----------



## tankgirl!

Are there any rooms at GCH where the sinks are separated from the living area with a door? I've got reservations for a standard 2 queen room, but I get up really early every morning to run and I don't want to wake everyone up putting in my contacts!


----------



## Whistlebee

Are there any known issues with hot water at GCH?  We’re here now and only 1 out of 5 of us were able to get a hot shower.  We’re in a standard room above the front/entrance of the hotel.  We’ve never had a problem here before but we’ve never had a room in this area either.


----------



## Nonsuch

Whistlebee said:


> Are there any known issues with hot water at GCH?  We’re here now and only 1 out of 5 of us were able to get a hot shower.  We’re in a standard room above the front/entrance of the hotel.  We’ve never had a problem here before but we’ve never had a room in this area either.


No issues posted recently.  You should request a new room, perhaps go to the front desk right now.
Once you have a new room (or have checked out) post the problematic room number (for future reference).


----------



## Nonsuch

tankgirl! said:


> Are there any rooms at GCH where the sinks are separated from the living area with a door? I've got reservations for a standard 2 queen room, but I get up really early every morning to run and I don't want to wake everyone up putting in my contacts!


Some HA rooms have the sinks/toilet/shower together, with a door separating the living area -- these are designed for specific HA requirements, so likely not what you want.

The sink area in the regular rooms do not directly face the living area and the lights have a dimmer.  There is also a small makeup mirror with it's own light.


----------



## Whistlebee

Nonsuch said:


> No issues posted recently.  You should request a new room, perhaps go to the front desk right now.
> Once you have a new room (or have checked out) post the problematic room number (for future reference).


We completely unpacked last night.  It’d be a huge chore to repack and move.  Do you think we’ll continue to have this problem?


----------



## Astylla

Whistlebee said:


> We completely unpacked last night.  It’d be a huge chore to repack and move.  Do you think we’ll continue to have this problem?



No one can tell you for sure but if you don't talk to the front desk , don't call actually talk to someone physically nothing can be addressed. While it may be an inconvenience , think about what is more important to you. This has been reiterated several times that if you experience an issue don't just let it slip,  make sure it is acknowledged and addressed while there so they are given the opportunity to correct it.


----------



## lmb80129

Whistlebee said:


> Are there any known issues with hot water at GCH?  We’re here now and only 1 out of 5 of us were able to get a hot shower.  We’re in a standard room above the front/entrance of the hotel.  We’ve never had a problem here before but we’ve never had a room in this area either.



We have stayed in that location several times in what used to be the only rooms with a regular daybed over the front entrance and had problems with the hot water on a reoccurring basis.  One time the front desk told us it was because it was morning and lots of people were getting ready to go the parks.  No joke.  The lack of hot water did continue at sporadic times over the course of our stays.


----------



## Whistlebee

lmb80129 said:


> We have stayed in that location several times in what used to be the only rooms with a regular daybed over the front entrance and had problems with the hot water on a reoccurring basis.  One time the front desk told us it was because it was morning and lots of people were getting ready to go the parks.  No joke.  The lack of hot water did continue at sporadic times over the course of our stays.


Thank you, I was afraid of this


----------



## tankgirl!

Thanks for the info on the bathroom/living area issue. I'd be curious to know how others dealt with getting ready, etc., without disturbing the rest of the family. I'm an early bird, but I don't want to wake my kids!


----------



## DisneyMarvel05

Any advice and suggestions for room category to book?  We currently have a DTD view room for our stay at the end of July and after reading some of the comments in this thread, it doesn't seem to be a great category with the noise level and location.  Should we upgrade to a "premium view" or downgrade to courtyard view?  We've stayed at the Disneyland Hotel before but this is our first stay at DGC.  We want a room that is convenient to getting out to the parks and we don't want a parking lot view.  Thanks!


----------



## Whistlebee

Just an update...our room above the hotel entrance didn’t have any further issues with hot water after maintenance came to check on the problem.  We really liked our room in this area and it would be a close 2nd choice after the Napa Rose elevator location.


----------



## Nonsuch

DisneyMarvel05 said:


> Any advice and suggestions for room category to book?  We currently have a DTD view room for our stay at the end of July and after reading some of the comments in this thread, it doesn't seem to be a great category with the noise level and location.  Should we upgrade to a "premium view" or downgrade to courtyard view?  We've stayed at the Disneyland Hotel before but this is our first stay at DGC.  We want a room that is convenient to getting out to the parks and we don't want a parking lot view.  Thanks!


Only Standard view rooms have a view of the parking lot, so any upgraded view category will guarantee you avoid a parking lot view.  DTD view rooms will always have a longer walk, so changing type is a good idea.

I suggest booking Courtyard/Woods view.


----------



## wareagle57

Just checked in for our Disneymoon!

 Does anyone know if it is possible to get both shower heads to work at the same time?


----------



## azdisneylover

wareagle57 said:


> Just checked in for our Disneymoon!
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to get both shower heads to work at the same time?



I don't think so. You can't be that dirty! LOL


----------



## Tanner208

Nonsuch said:


> Only Standard view rooms have a view of the parking lot, so any upgraded view category will guarantee you avoid a parking lot view.  DTD view rooms will always have a longer walk, so changing type is a good idea.
> 
> I suggest booking Courtyard/Woods view.



Have people who booked "standard view" reported on still getting a courtyard/woods view or other upgraded view upon request?


----------



## Nonsuch

wareagle57 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to get both shower heads to work at the same time?


The diverter valve between handheld and rain shower heads is a knob, so it might be possible to have both working at the same time.

I initially thought the rain shower was just a silly gimmick, but DW had me install them at home -- now I very much enjoy the rain shower 
(I sometimes use both shower heads at once  )


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

Having stayed at the DLH several times, we decided to try the GC using this weekend’s Spring Dapper Days rates. We booked a standard room, double queen, and I requested a location near the Napa Rose elevators at check-in.  We were surprised to be upgraded to a partial park view room (5404) with a daybed!  Overall, we loved our stay due to the easy access to DCA, remodeled bathrooms, and our patio with view of woods, park (grizzly peak, guardians) and the monorail running right below our room.  It also made our afternoon break and post-10 pm WOC trek back with the kids much easier, in comparison to walking back to DLH! 

Our only hiccup was that I declined the offer for charging capabilities on my room key, and didn’t realize that also blocked us from charging room service back to our room.  So they delivered the food and then called for my card unexpectedly, which was a little weird. But aside from that, we experienced excellent service and will stay there again!


----------



## MamaJJ2018

Planning a visit with a toddler who climbs out of cribs/pack n plays like a pro so will be in a bed! Does the hotel provide toddler rails upon request?


----------



## farmfresh

> Having stayed at the DLH several times, we decided to try the GC using this weekend’s Spring Dapper Days rates. We booked a standard room, double queen, and I requested a location near the Napa Rose elevators at check-in. We were surprised to be upgraded to a partial park view room (5404) with a daybed! Overall, we loved our stay due to the easy access to DCA, remodeled bathrooms, and our patio with view of woods, park (grizzly peak, guardians) and the monorail running right below our room. It also made our afternoon break and post-10 pm WOC trek back with the kids much easier, in comparison to walking back to DLH!/QUOTE]



Let me make your day by letting you know we were given these rooms (one floor down) as PREMIUM rooms..... (See my separate thread). I like them a lot too, but not paying premium prices for them. Room 4438 is a PV, next door, Room 4436 is a woods view rate. Same view, but a lot cheaper.


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

farmfresh said:


> Let me make your day by letting you know we were given these rooms (one floor down) as PREMIUM rooms..... (See my separate thread). I like them a lot too, but not paying premium prices for them. Room 4438 is a PV, next door, Room 4436 is a woods view rate. Same view, but a lot cheaper.



I saw your thread, and I would have been upset, too.  Honestly, I was thrilled with our room for $330 per night, but I don't think the GC is worth $700/nt - those are Montage prices!  The convenience is wonderful, though, and the service was much more attentive than we experienced during our last few DLH stays, with the exception of our bucket-list Fairytale Suite splurge last year.


----------



## farmfresh

> I saw your thread, and I would have been upset, too. Honestly, I was thrilled with our room for $330 per night, but I don't think the GC is worth $700/nt - those are Montage prices! The convenience is wonderful, though, and the service was much more attentive than we experienced during our last few DLH stays, with the exception of our bucket-list Fairytale Suite splurge last year.



I agree - and the convenience is hard to beat!


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Can someone show me on a map where you exit grand California to get into downtown Disney to go to the main entrance into DCA?  Like where is the where is the security check point at? 

Also, unrelated....  How rare are king beds?


----------



## Nonsuch

Brittney Cornwell said:


> Can someone show me on a map where you exit grand California to get into downtown Disney to go to the main entrance into DCA?  Like where is the where is the security check point at?


Security checkpoints are the GREEN arrows:
 


Brittney Cornwell said:


> Also, unrelated....  How rare are king beds?


Official numbers have not been released, but I would guess 20% of the rooms have king beds.


----------



## farmfresh

According to the front desk this week when I enquired after one, there are 70 rooms with king beds... so very rare..


----------



## jillyh

Anyone have an update on the new pool bar?


----------



## StarlitNight05

jillyh said:


> Anyone have an update on the new pool bar?


When I was there 2 weeks ago it was still pretty much a steel skeleton when I viewed from above. The area was partitioned off from the walkway and there was quite a bit of construction noise.


----------



## farmfresh

As of last Saturday it was very much still under construction...looked to be several weeks  or more away from completion.


----------



## M3mom

I just called GCH to request room close to Napa Rose elevator for this weekend.... based on other recommendations I’ve read. Was told this elevator is under renovation which means can’t access first floor from elevators - only can go levels 2-6.  How inconvenient is this? I really don’t know -total newbie.


----------



## Tbone17701

Hi all!  WDW Vet/DL Rookie staying at GCH in Nov for our first trip.  Haven’t decided between Standard, Pool or Theme Park View yet, but will have 3 adults and 1 teen, so would *LOVE* 2 queens and a daybed or twin pullout chair.  Do we know if one room type/view is better than another for a shot at that configuration?  Also, what’s the best way to submit that request?  Thanks much!


----------



## Angrose

Here's a picture of the pool area from yesterday. Sorry I wasn’t able to get a view from above. I’m guessing there’s still a lot of work to do.

 

I was in room 4453, at the very end of the wing overlooking La Brea bakery. Great view, but a looooong walk. I so wish they still had that secret exit. The room had 2 queen beds and a loveseat, no daybed.

Here’s the view looking straight out. If I leaned over the wall and looked left I could see the fireworks!

 

Here’s the view looking to the right.


----------



## azdisneylover

Tbone17701 said:


> Hi all!  WDW Vet/DL Rookie staying at GCH in Nov for our first trip.  Haven’t decided between Standard, Pool or Theme Park View yet, but will have 3 adults and 1 teen, so would *LOVE* 2 queens and a daybed or twin pullout chair.  Do we know if one room type/view is better than another for a shot at that configuration?  Also, what’s the best way to submit that request?  Thanks much!




Since the update, I believe there are more rooms for 5 people. Every time we have stayed at the GCH, we have gotten the two queens and daybed. I would ask nicely when you make your reservation. We have been in standard rooms. I hope that helps some.


----------



## jillyh

Thanks for the pics Angrose!


----------



## Tanner208

This is kind of a silly question but I was wondering if I will be able to watch HBO in my room at GCH? I already have an existing HBO package through DirecTV and I was wondering if that is possible without having to pay anything extra?

Also, we are arriving early Sunday morning (8ish am) and was wondering if our chances are better if I request a courtyard/woods view room with only a standard room reservation?

Thanks.


----------



## Nonsuch

Tanner208 said:


> This is kind of a silly question but I was wondering if I will be able to watch HBO in my room at GCH? I already have an existing HBO package through DirecTV and I was wondering if that is possible without having to pay anything extra?


Amazon Fire stick will work.  Fire has a mini-browser to "accept terms" to connect to the hotel WiFi.
Select external HDMI input using "INPUT" button on TV remote or tune to channel 92 (or nearby channel), method depends on TV model and configuration.

We use Fire to stream Netflix and Amazon, but HBO GO should also work.



Tanner208 said:


> ...Also, we are arriving early Sunday morning (8ish am) and was wondering if our chances are better if I request a courtyard/woods view room with only a standard room reservation?


Early checkin does help with requests, and courtyard is a common upgrade from standard.
I usually request an area of the hotel, rather than a specific upgraded view


----------



## SeaDis

Good idea on Firestick.
For iPhone you can also buy an HDMI output for your charging (lightening) port.  It has HDMI as well as a charging port.  This way any streaming apps on your phone are fair game.  Can also watch your own videos/photos from the day.  Never had a problem with it on GCH TVs, or any other hotel TV with HDMI port; we have used everywhere.  Not sure about an Android equivalent. 

Note we have official Apple model-- can't speak to the knock offs.

https://www.amazon.com/Apple-Lightning-Digital-Adapter-MD826AM/dp/B009WHV3BM/

I hope next round of TVs will accept wireless airplay.

Edit:  Hmmm looks like you can Airplay through the Firestick.  Just takes another app and some tinkering.


----------



## hhoman

Hi All, does anyone have experience with charging ev vehicles at the grand Californian? I am staying at a Dvc resort and driving down for the first time in a model 3 from sf.... anyone have any experience doing this? What are the options? What do they charge? Is there a maximum time limit? How available are they?


----------



## awtigger

I dont remember who posted or where I saw it since I read through 290 pgs...lol  But my question is about security.  I know there is the one at DCA entrance from GC but the one from GC to DtD is new.  Of course it's been 5 years since I have been to the park. Is there still a security check point leaving DtD to go to the main entrance to DL and DCA?


----------



## dina444444

awtigger said:


> I dont remember who posted or where I saw it since I read through 290 pgs...lol  But my question is about security.  I know there is the one at DCA entrance from GC but the one from GC to DtD is new.  Of course it's been 5 years since I have been to the park. Is there still a security check point leaving DtD to go to the main entrance to DL and DCA?


No, you go through security before you enter DTD. It’s now all in the bubble.


----------



## awtigger

dina444444 said:


> No, you go through security before you enter DTD. It’s now all in the bubble.


Ok no wonder why I was confused. Thanks


----------



## azdisneylover

Can anyone staying at the GCH, in the morning at WWS, you can get free coffee, tea or hot chocolate by showing your GCH room key?


----------



## Bruin_mouse

azdisneylover said:


> Can anyone staying at the GCH, in the morning at WWS, you can get free coffee, tea or hot chocolate by showing your GCH room key?



I got free coffee there everyday when we stayed at VGC in February. I’m not sure about tea and hot chocolate.


----------



## islandsnoopy

azdisneylover said:


> Can anyone staying at the GCH, in the morning at WWS, you can get free coffee, tea or hot chocolate by showing your GCH room key?



We were there earlier this month.  Yes to the free coffee and hot chocolate.  Not sure about tea.  Think it was free until 11 am.


----------



## princessdi

Anyone have a photo or link to the GC in room dining menu? I cant seem to find a current one. Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

Pool Bar construction on May 25.
Seems close to completion, overhead structures and lighting are done.

Bar needs countertops and equipment.
Floor tile installation is very quick, random stone (like pool deck) is more time consuming.


----------



## Peter C

Nonsuch said:


> Pool Bar construction on May 25.
> Seems close to completion, overhead structures and lighting are done.
> 
> Bar needs countertops and equipment.
> Floor tile installation is very quick, random stone (like pool deck) is more time consuming.
> 
> View attachment 403782



What is the expected opening date of this?


----------



## jvincent16

Nonsuch, Thanks for the pic.  We arrive June 12th.  Would be great if it was open by then.  Peter C, The only info I found was a projected date of "spring 2019."


----------



## Nonsuch

jvincent16 said:


> ...We arrive June 12th.  Would be great if it was open by then...


While I have no official information, the Pool Bar should easily be completed before your visit.
I'm surprised GCH management has not expedited this project and also the elevator lobby near Napa Rose, with so many VIP guests and Disney executives at the GCH for the SWGE Grand Opening,


----------



## tankgirl!

I was reading in a different thread about the GCH room type with a King, daybed, and sleeper chair. If anyone has info on this room type, I'd be eager to hear it. I feel like this might be the best fit for my family of 4, but I'd love to learn all I can about how the room is configured and advantages or disadvantages before I request it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## twodogs

tankgirl! said:


> I was reading in a different thread about the GCH room type with a King, daybed, and sleeper chair. If anyone has info on this room type, I'd be eager to hear it. I feel like this might be the best fit for my family of 4, but I'd love to learn all I can about how the room is configured and advantages or disadvantages before I request it. Thanks in advance!


This is our favorite room because the kids don’t have to share a bed.  It is usually given to people attending conventions at GCH, so if a large convention is there, it is hard to get.  I always request it and we have gotten it less than 50% of the times.  The bathroom is first, then the bed, with the chair by the balcony and the pull down bed across from the real bed. I am sure there are photos on here somewhere if you need the exact layout.  Not much floor space when the chair is folded out, but there is luggage storage under the king.


----------



## Angrose

princessdi said:


> Anyone have a photo or link to the GC in room dining menu? I cant seem to find a current one. Thanks!


These were taken earlier this month. The first two are the express breakfast menu. I didn’t get any of the beverage menu.


----------



## azdisneylover

islandsnoopy said:


> We were there earlier this month.  Yes to the free coffee and hot chocolate.  Not sure about tea.  Think it was free until 11 am.




Thank you!!


----------



## azdisneylover

Bruin_mouse said:


> I got free coffee there everyday when we stayed at VGC in February. I’m not sure about tea and hot chocolate.



Thank you!


----------



## azdisneylover

islandsnoopy said:


> We were there earlier this month.  Yes to the free coffee and hot chocolate.  Not sure about tea.  Think it was free until 11 am.



Thank you!


----------



## tankgirl!

Thanks again, twodogs, for the room info. Are the sinks behind a door in the King/daybed/sleeper chair rooms or are they still in the room as in other room configurations?


----------



## julesann

I tried this on a new thread, but didn't get much feedback so I thought this might be a better place.   I am going to EMH on Halloween which is a Thursday and plan to stay at the GCH for 3 or 4 nights. I won’t get to the DLR area until 10:45 pm Wed night.  I'll have a standard room (any view is fine) and the critical issue is location: I want it to be next to the Napa Rose elevators. 

Is it better to stay nearby and arrive early in the morning (6 am or so) to check in or do you think my chances are about the same of getting my room location if I arrive at the GCH the night before?


----------



## chimo2u

We are getting closer to our Sept 2-7 stay! I am still hoping perhaps something might come along to get us a better rate then our current $7K club level premium view rate!! If not, then we are prepared to suck it up and pay the big bucks for our once In a lifetime stay! We will be adding our boys to our room (26/23) so they can share the CL lounge and pool with us. (They won’t be sleeping there, they’ll be staying across the street at The BWPPI) now will we still be able to request a king bed room if there’s 4 attached to the room? Also what request should I note if I want a view of the Mickey wheel/ pier? Is this a good area of the hotel to request this view or are we better off requesting something else? I just think that view is so picturesque . I don’t want a long walk to my room from the lounge or lobby though.... a little walk is fine, just not miles of endless corridors lol


----------



## twodogs

tankgirl! said:


> Thanks again, twodogs, for the room info. Are the sinks behind a door in the King/daybed/sleeper chair rooms or are they still in the room as in other room configurations?


The sinks are behind the doors, as is the shower and the toilet.  The entire bathroom is enclosed behind the two sliding doors in the room we had last week.


----------



## twodogs

julesann said:


> I tried this on a new thread, but didn't get much feedback so I thought this might be a better place.   I am going to EMH on Halloween which is a Thursday and plan to stay at the GCH for 3 or 4 nights. I won’t get to the DLR area until 10:45 pm Wed night.  I'll have a standard room (any view is fine) and the critical issue is location: I want it to be next to the Napa Rose elevators.
> 
> Is it better to stay nearby and arrive early in the morning (6 am or so) to check in or do you think my chances are about the same of getting my room location if I arrive at the GCH the night before?


I answered on your other thread, but I will add in here; I think earlier is always better for your options.  You will still likely have to wait until regular check in time to get your room, but you will have more options to start with.  Tell them that near Napa Rose elevators is your only request, to make it more likely to happen.  And then check your room asap once they send you the room-ready text!!  Again, sooner gives you more options if the room is not what you are wanting after you see it (or they just get it plain wrong, like they did with our room last week).


----------



## twodogs

chimo2u said:


> We are getting closer to our Sept 2-7 stay! I am still hoping perhaps something might come along to get us a better rate then our current $7K club level premium view rate!! If not, then we are prepared to suck it up and pay the big bucks for our once In a lifetime stay! We will be adding our boys to our room (26/23) so they can share the CL lounge and pool with us. (They won’t be sleeping there, they’ll be staying across the street at The BWPPI) now will we still be able to request a king bed room if there’s 4 attached to the room? Also what request should I note if I want a view of the Mickey wheel/ pier? Is this a good area of the hotel to request this view or are we better off requesting something else? I just think that view is so picturesque . I don’t want a long walk to my room from the lounge or lobby though.... a little walk is fine, just not miles of endless corridors lol


You can request whatever bedding you like, as long as the room can accommodate the number of people you have listed on the reservation.  The king rooms sleep 4 because of the fold down bed and the fold out chair, so you are good (I don’t think you can get this room type if 5 are listed on the reservation).  But there are many more rooms with either 2 queens or 2 queens and a day bed (per people on this thread that know a lot more about GCH than I do!), so the King bed is difficult to get.  If there is a convention in the hotel when you are there, they get preference for the King rooms as well.  So ask for it and see what happens!  With premium view and CL, they may try to put you on the floor with the lounge, and combining that restriction, with the limitation of getting that view, you may not be pulling from a very large pool of King rooms at all, however.  So, I guess be prepared to make a choice if they say you can downgrade the view and/or not be on the floor of the CL lounge to get a King if there aren’t any kings that meet your other criteria.


----------



## tankgirl!

Thank you, twodogs! The King room sounds perfect for us! I much prefer to have the sinks behind the door with the toilet and shower, and our kids would rather not share a bed. I'll call tomorrow and make the request and keep my fingers crossed. And now I know to try to check in early as well! I really appreciate the advice!


----------



## twodogs

tankgirl! said:


> Thank you, twodogs! The King room sounds perfect for us! I much prefer to have the sinks behind the door with the toilet and shower, and our kids would rather not share a bed. I'll call tomorrow and make the request and keep my fingers crossed. And now I know to try to check in early as well! I really appreciate the advice!


You are welcome and fingers crossed you get this room.  I think it will work perfectly for your family’s situation.  It is by far the best configuration we can have at DLR.


----------



## Nonsuch

twodogs said:


> The sinks are behind the doors, as is the shower and the toilet.  The entire bathroom is enclosed behind the two sliding doors in the room we had last week.


That is not the typical layout, and was likely a Handicap Accessible room.  There are several different HA room layouts and features (tub with bench, roll-in shower, lower beds, open closets, king bed near balcony...).
Non-HA rooms with have the sinks open to the room and a pocket door separating the toilet and shower (or tub).
Guests that require an HA room should book directly with the hotel (by phone), since these are guaranteed bookings (not just requests).


----------



## twodogs

Nonsuch said:


> That is not the typical layout, and was likely a Handicap Accessible room.  There are several different HA room layouts and features (tub with bench, roll-in shower, lower beds, open closets, king bed near balcony...).
> Non-HA rooms with have the sinks open to the room and a pocket door separating the toilet and shower (or tub).
> Guests that require an HA room should book directly with the hotel (by phone), since these are guaranteed bookings (not just requests).


I was thinking it might have been a HA room too at first, but the shower was a step in, free standing shower, definitely not roll-in. There is no way it could be HA with that type of shower.  And the room with the toilet in it (which had its own door) was small, no way a wheelchair could even get through the door, let alone into the toilet room. It was a unique configuration for sure, but I am certain it was not HA.  It was facing the lobby on the 3rd floor and balcony to the pool area.  Loved the room!


----------



## Peter C

Anyone have an update on the pool bar?


----------



## Nonsuch

twodogs said:


> I was thinking it might have been a HA room too at first, but the shower was a step in, free standing shower, definitely not roll-in. There is no way it could be HA with that type of shower.  And the room with the toilet in it (which had its own door) was small, no way a wheelchair could even get through the door, let alone into the toilet room. It was a unique configuration for sure, but I am certain it was not HA.  It was facing the lobby on the 3rd floor and balcony to the pool area.  Loved the room!


What was the room number?
It might have been one of the "test" rooms, 3 were build evaluate various designs prior to the renovation.


----------



## Nonsuch

Peter C said:


> Anyone have an update on the pool bar?


Photo from June 2:
The concrete under the trellis has been coated (colored epoxy paint?).


Bar counter and fixtures are not done:


----------



## chimo2u

twodogs said:


> You can request whatever bedding you like, as long as the room can accommodate the number of people you have listed on the reservation.  The king rooms sleep 4 because of the fold down bed and the fold out chair, so you are good (I don’t think you can get this room type if 5 are listed on the reservation).  But there are many more rooms with either 2 queens or 2 queens and a day bed (per people on this thread that know a lot more about GCH than I do!), so the King bed is difficult to get.  If there is a convention in the hotel when you are there, they get preference for the King rooms as well.  So ask for it and see what happens!  With premium view and CL, they may try to put you on the floor with the lounge, and combining that restriction, with the limitation of getting that view, you may not be pulling from a very large pool of King rooms at all, however.  So, I guess be prepared to make a choice if they say you can downgrade the view and/or not be on the floor of the CL lounge to get a King if there aren’t any kings that meet your other criteria.


Thank you! I will request King Bed. I’m not sure Mickey Wheel puts me in a location close to the lounge? Or if I request to be close to Napa Rose elevators would be better. I’d like to be close to the lounge but king bed is just a hope... I can sleep fine in my own Queen Bed too, lol so it’s not a huge loss if they can’t accommodate... my boys aren’t staying in our room, they’ll be staying across the road at BWPPI


----------



## twodogs

Nonsuch said:


> What was the room number?
> It might have been one of the "test" rooms, 3 were build evaluate various designs prior to the renovation.


If I remember correctly, it was 3308. It was on the hallway that “looks” into the center of the lobby.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Does anyone know how long it usually takes GCH to actually charge your card for your room?  We checked out on the 28th.  The authorization dropped off a few days ago and still no charge.  Kind of annoyed as my credit card is offering extra points for travel this month and I want them to charge it so I can make sure to get them


----------



## dina444444

Brittney Cornwell said:


> Does anyone know how long it usually takes GCH to actually charge your card for your room?  We checked out on the 28th.  The authorization dropped off a few days ago and still no charge.  Kind of annoyed as my credit card is offering extra points for travel this month and I want them to charge it so I can make sure to get them


It should have charged already. I stayed at pph last week on Thursday and Friday night and my final charge already posted.


----------



## Nikefutbolero

So im staying at the GCH and have a DTD view. Is there a specific location that's better than others, we don't really mind the noise?

Also, updates on the pool bar?


----------



## Nonsuch

The elevators near the Napa Rose were still not available on June 2; they currently only access floors 2-6.
The 2 manual hinged doors are being replaced by automatic sliding doors:

The old doors did have power assist for guests in wheelchairs and ECVs, but fully automatic doors will be much better.


----------



## whoever

Oh how I love the Grand....


----------



## Nonsuch

Nikefutbolero said:


> So im staying at the GCH and have a DTD view. Is there a specific location that's better than others, we don't really mind the noise?


The GREEN rooms (x4xx) are above the World of Disney and overlook the tram loop, and have a nice fireworks view.
The YELLOW rooms (x1xx) are across from DTD businesses (2 story building).
Room in both wings are on floors 3-5, although DTD view might only be on 4-5.
Elevators next to Napa Rose (red circle) currently cannot access the ground floor.

Once the elevator work is done, Green would be my preference.
(However: DTD view is always a longer walk, so I don't book that view)


----------



## gerilyne

Nonsuch said:


> The GREEN rooms (x4xx) are above the World of Disney and overlook the tram loop, and have a nice fireworks view.
> The YELLOW rooms (x1xx) are across from DTD businesses (2 story building).
> Room in both wings are on floors 3-5, although DTD view might only be on 4-5.
> Elevators next to Napa Rose (red circle) currently cannot access the ground floor.
> 
> Once the elevator work is done, Green would be my preference.
> (However: DTD view is always a longer walk, so I don't book that view)
> View attachment 407180


 For the rooms in yellow, do you access them via the great hall and then walk down to them?  I am just trying to figure out how you access the DTD view rooms? I have only ever stayed in a room that either overlooked the pier area or around the pool.


----------



## SeaDis

I never thought about this.  Is there a stairwell in the "yellow" wing, that gives quick access to security in the morning?  Next to x166, for example?  Drops you into courtyard?

I sure miss the old exit in green wing.


----------



## Nonsuch

gerilyne said:


> For the rooms in yellow, do you access them via the great hall and then walk down to them?  I am just trying to figure out how you access the DTD view rooms?...


The ORANGE line is roughly the ground floor path from DTD to the elevators, then inside hallways to rooms.


SeaDis said:


> I never thought about this.  Is there a stairwell in the "yellow" wing, that gives quick access to security in the morning?  Next to x166, for example?  Drops you into courtyard?


Marked with RED ?, there are likely stairs in these locations to the courtyard.
These would be a shortcut to security (but unconfirmed)


SeaDis said:


> I sure miss the old exit in green wing.


Marked with a RED X.  I also miss the "secret" exit.
(now alarmed, since it exits inside DTD)


----------



## jvincent16

Any chance they open the new pool bar in two days (my arrival)?  The last pictures looked promising.


----------



## Disnewbies

The area was still closed off for construction as of yesterday 6/9.


----------



## Nikefutbolero

Any pool bar updates?


----------



## Castillo Mom

There seems to be a lot of interest in completion of the pool bar.  So that's where our priorities lie!


----------



## gerilyne

Castillo Mom said:


> There seems to be a lot of interest in completion of the pool bar.  So that's where our priorities lie!


I heard it was going to serve Dole Whips with rum- that is totally my priority!


----------



## SeaDis

gerilyne said:


> I heard it was going to serve Dole Whips with rum- that is totally my priority!



WHAT?!?  That is serious trouble for our midday break!


----------



## gerilyne

SeaDis said:


> WHAT?!?  That is serious trouble for our midday break!



I wish I could find the article that said it. It was back while they were still working on the DLH and Tangaroa Terrace. It said they were adding it there and the new GCH pool bar.  And it was added to the TT menu..... I probably misread it.


----------



## Disnewbies

Nikefutbolero said:


> Any pool bar updates?


The area was still closed off as of yesterday.  Contractors were still working and in & out the area.  They were talking about how to mount the gate posts to the footing yesterday.  Doesn’t look like it’ll be open anytime soon.


----------



## Castillo Mom

Disnewbies said:


> The area was still closed off as of yesterday.  Contractors were still working and in & out the area.  They were talking about how to mount the gate posts to the footing yesterday.  Doesn’t look like it’ll be open anytime soon.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Hopefully by my next staycation in July!


----------



## RhodyKP

Does anyone know when the GCH will open up dates for 2020? I want to try to plan a trip during the California Adventure Food & Wine Festival (although those dates haven't been announced yet.)


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

We’re staying at GCH in August, standard room booked. We’ve stayed before in a woods view room and I’m wondering if any of the standard rooms face the courtyard with the monorail? Ideally we would like to be near the Napa Rose elevator as we were before and liked that location. Any tips on what area to request to avoid a long walk to DCA or DD?


----------



## franandaj

RhodyKP said:


> Does anyone know when the GCH will open up dates for 2020? I want to try to plan a trip during the California Adventure Food & Wine Festival (although those dates haven't been announced yet.)



I've already got my Villa reservations for the first weekend in March in Hope's of making the F&W Festival. Not sure about the regular hotel rooms.


----------



## RhodyKP

franandaj said:


> I've already got my Villa reservations for the first weekend in March in Hope's of making the F&W Festival. Not sure about the regular hotel rooms.


Well I bet your wish comes true because if you look at the points chart the required number of points jumps considerably as of Feb 23rd. If the timing of F&W is the same as last year it would start on Friday 2/28.


----------



## franandaj

RhodyKP said:


> Well I bet your wish comes true because if you look at the points chart the required number of points jumps considerably as of Feb 23rd. If the timing of F&W is the same as last year it would start on Friday 2/28.



Well dangit! Then I've failed.    I wanted to be there the first weekend of F&W!


----------



## blue888

gerilyne said:


> I heard it was going to serve Dole Whips with rum- that is totally my priority!


If this is true we will switch from DLH to GCH permanently. (my priorities lie with rum dole whips)


----------



## Whistlebee

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> We’re staying at GCH in August, standard room booked. We’ve stayed before in a woods view room and I’m wondering if any of the standard rooms face the courtyard with the monorail? Ideally we would like to be near the Napa Rose elevator as we were before and liked that location. Any tips on what area to request to avoid a long walk to DCA or DD?



I don’t know if any of the standard rooms face the Courtyard so I can’t help you with that one.  There are some standard rooms by the Napa Rose elevators so I’d request that area if that’s where you ideally want to be.  You may get lucky and be put in a woods view room.  We’ve stayed in this area a few times by booking Standard or Woods View.  On our last trip even though I had requested a room near the Napa Rose Elevator they weren’t able to put us there (I booked standard).  They assigned us to the very last room down a very long hallway.  No thank you.  Instead, they then offered us a room above the front entrance to the hotel.  Although I was initially disappointed I found I actually liked this location and would have no problem staying there again.  The Napa Rose elevator area is still my top choice tho.  Also, I highly recommend calling the hotel front desk directly with your request.  Once when booking and again a week before your trip.  The one time I didn’t get my request is when I didn’t follow up with the front desk directly.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Runnsally

Whistlebee said:


> I don’t know if any of the standard rooms face the Courtyard so I can’t help you with that one.  There are some standard rooms by the Napa Rose elevators so I’d request that area if that’s where you ideally want to be.  You may get lucky and be put in a woods view room.  We’ve stayed in this area a few times by booking Standard or Woods View.  On our last trip even though I had requested a room near the Napa Rose Elevator they weren’t able to put us there (I booked standard).  They assigned us to the very last room down a very long hallway.  No thank you.  Instead, they then offered us a room above the front entrance to the hotel.  Although I was initially disappointed I found I actually liked this location and would have no problem staying there again.  The Napa Rose elevator area is still my top choice tho.  Also, I highly recommend calling the hotel front desk directly with your request.  Once when booking and again a week before your trip.  The one time I didn’t get my request is when I didn’t follow up with the front desk directly.  Hope this helps.


First trip to DL/GC coming up.  What is desirable about a room near the Napa Tose elevators?  Thanks.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Whistlebee said:


> I don’t know if any of the standard rooms face the Courtyard so I can’t help you with that one.  There are some standard rooms by the Napa Rose elevators so I’d request that area if that’s where you ideally want to be.  You may get lucky and be put in a woods view room.  We’ve stayed in this area a few times by booking Standard or Woods View.  On our last trip even though I had requested a room near the Napa Rose Elevator they weren’t able to put us there (I booked standard).  They assigned us to the very last room down a very long hallway.  No thank you.  Instead, they then offered us a room above the front entrance to the hotel.  Although I was initially disappointed I found I actually liked this location and would have no problem staying there again.  The Napa Rose elevator area is still my top choice tho.  Also, I highly recommend calling the hotel front desk directly with your request.  Once when booking and again a week before your trip.  The one time I didn’t get my request is when I didn’t follow up with the front desk directly.  Hope this helps.



Thanks so much! It’s also our wedding anniversary so maybe I should mention that and hope for some pixie dust.



Runnsally said:


> First trip to DL/GC coming up.  What is desirable about a room near the Napa Tose elevators?  Thanks.



For me, it’s because it’s near the entrance to DCA


----------



## Whistlebee

Runnsally said:


> First trip to DL/GC coming up.  What is desirable about a room near the Napa Tose elevators?  Thanks.


 I like that it’s close to the DCA entrance, close to the pool and close to Whitewater Snacks.


----------



## jvincent16

Returned from another great stay at the Grand.  FYI, the pool bar was still closed as of Monday.  One of the lifeguards stated the completion date has been pushed back several times because of the weather (rain).


----------



## bethwc101

We were there in Oct and again in March. Both times the pool water was so cold nobody in our party went swimming so we went up to the DLH. Does anybody know if the pools are heated again?


----------



## Nikefutbolero

GCH guests can swim at the DLH pool?


----------



## StormyCA

Nikefutbolero said:


> GCH guests can swim at the DLH pool?




Not as a rule, unless the pool at GCH is closed for repairs/refurb.  I do believe you can rent a cabana at another resort hotel pool, though.


----------



## Aladora

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> Thanks so much! It’s also our wedding anniversary so maybe I should mention that and hope for some pixie dust.



We're also going to be at the Grand in August celebrating our wedding anniversary! This is our 20th, how many years are you celebrating?


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Aladora said:


> We're also going to be at the Grand in August celebrating our wedding anniversary! This is our 20th, how many years are you celebrating?



Fun! 27th for us. We were babies when we married, haha


----------



## Nikefutbolero

Nice, I'm going for my our honeymoon!


----------



## Aladora

Nikefutbolero said:


> Nice, I'm going for my our honeymoon!



Congrats! We spent our honeymoon at the Disneyland Hotel back in 1999.


----------



## dsnyfamily4

Looking through some of the hotel photos,  those sections could really use some organizing. Perhaps create an archive folder for any pictures posted prior to the refurbishment?


----------



## fly girl

Anyone there now with a pool bar and elevator update?


----------



## Peter C

fly girl said:


> Anyone there now with a pool bar and elevator update?


Pool bar still closed. They said probably another week or 2.


----------



## fly girl

Peter C said:


> Pool bar still closed. They said probably another week or 2.



Thanks. Hoping it’ll be open for our trip on the 10th.


----------



## Nonsuch

fly girl said:


> Anyone there now with a pool bar and elevator update?


Elevator adjacent to Napa Rose is done, new automatic sliding door


----------



## dsnyfamily4

fly girl said:


> Thanks. Hoping it’ll be open for our trip on the 10th.


I just spoke with the front desk about our reservation we have this upcoming August. While I had her on the line I asked about the pool bar. She said they had no firm date but they think it might be completed this fall... so who knows. I bet it’s done sooner


----------



## fly girl

dsnyfamily4 said:


> I just spoke with the front desk about our reservation we have this upcoming August. While I had her on the line I asked about the pool bar. She said they had no firm date but they think it might be completed this fall... so who knows. I bet it’s done sooner



This fall?! Wow, they are really padding in extra time. I am still hoping for the 10th.


----------



## dsnyfamily4

fly girl said:


> This fall?! Wow, they are really padding in extra time. I am still hoping for the 10th.


Was there an official date they were targeting? It’d Be awesome if it was done sooner


----------



## twodogs

We just got back today.  The pool bar from the 5th floor looked incredibly far from being done.  I wish I would have taken a photo to post.  But it looked like there was a lot to do, and we didn’t see folks working on it (but we were in the parks mostly during the daytime).


----------



## momtohms

That’s a bummer that the pool bar is taking so long! I’m keeping my fingers crossed for construction to pick up so they are done for my August trip!


----------



## gardengirl2790

It looks like new gates have been installed near the spa area, and near White Water Snacks, does anyone know why? TIA


----------



## fly girl

dsnyfamily4 said:


> Was there an official date they were targeting? It’d Be awesome if it was done sooner



From what I have read online it was slated to be completed Spring 2019. Earlier in this thread I read rain had delayed part of the project.


----------



## monorailmom

We just came back on Sunday.  Our room (4514) had a pretty decent view of the pool bar construction, and they were working like crazy every day.  By the time we left, it was looking pretty good!  We were joking it would open Monday.   but apparently it didn't!!!


----------



## OKC Disney Fan

gardengirl2790 said:


> It looks like new gates have been installed near the spa area, and near White Water Snacks, does anyone know why? TIA



It looked like they were working on plumbing of some sort when we were there last week.  They had the ground tore up from the bathrooms out and covered with plywood to walk over.


----------



## Nonsuch

Nonsuch said:


> Elevator adjacent to Napa Rose is done, new automatic sliding door


----------



## Nonsuch

Craftsman Bar sign:


June 21:


June 25:


Furniture and lighting:



gardengirl2790 said:


> It looks like new gates have been installed near the spa area, and near White Water Snacks, does anyone know why? TIA


Just guessing, but it seems these gate will make the walkway leading to Whitewater Snacks part of the gated pool area.
More changes are likely after the spa closes permanently on July 10.

Gate near Whitewater Snacks:


Gate near DCA entrance:


----------



## Zooey

Nonsuch said:


> Craftsman Bar sign:
> View attachment 412380
> 
> June 21:
> View attachment 412381
> 
> June 25:
> View attachment 412382
> 
> Furniture and lighting:
> View attachment 412384
> 
> Just guessing, but it seems these gate will make the walkway leading to Whitewater Snacks part of the gated pool area.
> More changes are likely after the spa closes permanently on July 10.
> 
> Gate near Whitewater Snacks:
> View attachment 412378
> 
> Gate near DCA entrance:
> View attachment 412379


Man the roofs need to be cleaned.


----------



## azdisneylover

Does the Craftsman Bar have an official menu?


----------



## fly girl

@Nonsuch, thanks for the update pics! It looks like they are nearing completion. Come on baby, be open July 10th!


----------



## PatriciaH

Does anyone know if the fitness room is also closing along with the spa? Will the saunas, etc. be gone? Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

PatriciaH said:


> Does anyone know if the fitness room is also closing along with the spa? Will the saunas, etc. be gone?


The fitness room adjacent to the spa moved to near the DVC wing (opposite side of the pool area).
Initially moved to the former arcade, then moved and expanded into the former Pinocchio Workshop (daycare). 
The spa closure has been widely reported, but Disney has not made an official announcement. 

Perhaps the the space will be renovated and rebranded as a “Senses”, the spas owned and operated by Disney at WDW


----------



## azdisneylover

Does the Craftsman Bar have an official menu or do you order from the Whitewater Snacks menu?


----------



## Castillo Mom

Nonsuch said:


> Craftsman Bar sign:
> View attachment 412380
> 
> June 21:
> View attachment 412381
> 
> June 25:
> View attachment 412382
> 
> Furniture and lighting:
> View attachment 412384
> 
> Just guessing, but it seems these gate will make the walkway leading to Whitewater Snacks part of the gated pool area.
> More changes are likely after the spa closes permanently on July 10.
> 
> Gate near Whitewater Snacks:
> View attachment 412378
> 
> Gate near DCA entrance:
> View attachment 412379


Thank you so much for posting these!  We stayed one night two weeks ago and they weren’t nearly this far along from what I could see.  I’m optimistic the pool bar will be completed by our next stay at the end of July.


----------



## danceanddisney2010

Love this hotel! We normally stay here every July, but this year we decided to make our stay in November  Question.. for the last two years the front of the hotel has been under construction.. green walls.. weird little walk-ways.. tarps...is that finally finished? I know other parts of the hotel are under construction, I am just taking about the main entrance. Our last stay at the GCH was in July 2018 so it's basically been a year. I ask because on both our July 2017 and July 2018 stays we encountered the same main entrance construction. In 2017 we for sure thought it would be finished by the following year, but nope. So now the question is.. is it done now that it's been over two years?


----------



## Nonsuch

danceanddisney2010 said:


> ...So now the question is.. is it done now that it's been over two years?


The construction is done


----------



## danceanddisney2010

Nonsuch said:


> The construction is done



Awesome!! That is SO great to hear! Thanks so much for the response


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> More changes are likely after the spa closes permanently on July 10.



What? The spa is closing permanently????


----------



## gottalovepluto

With furniture already in place it really seems an opening before fall should be in the cards.


----------



## gottalovepluto

franandaj said:


> What? The spa is closing permanently????


Yes.


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> What? The spa is closing permanently????


My link must be to a blocked site   
Search:  Mandara Spa Grand Californian closure
for more info (which is not much)


----------



## PatriciaH

franandaj said:


> What? The spa is closing permanently????



I know I called to book a massage for September. She said Disney did not tell them
What was going in.


----------



## crvetter

Some more pictures of the new pool bar:

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/07/01/first-look-new-pool-bar-at-disneys-grand-californian-hotel/


----------



## gerilyne

crvetter said:


> Some more pictures of the new pool bar:
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/07/01/first-look-new-pool-bar-at-disneys-grand-californian-hotel/


It looks so pretty.  Now if we can just get an idea of the menu....


----------



## momtohms

The new bar looks beautiful! I’m anxious to see the menu


----------



## gottalovepluto

crvetter said:


> Some more pictures of the new pool bar:
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/07/01/first-look-new-pool-bar-at-disneys-grand-californian-hotel/


Looks very nice!!


----------



## cdatkins

I think my wife and daughter will be some of the last, paying customers at the spa. They are getting in early next week before it closes.


----------



## Zooey

Looks like the Craftsman Bar is opening next week and maybe as early as tomorrow. Looks super nice and I dig the menu.


----------



## Nonsuch

Zooey said:


> Looks like the Craftsman Bar is opening next week and maybe as early as tomorrow. Looks super nice and I dig the menu.


According to WDW NT, soft opening tomorrow (links not allowed)

Another article, notes that White Water Snacks will be renamed Craftsman Grille
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...open-soon-at-disneys-grand-californian-hotel/


----------



## Nonsuch

Craftsman Bar menu has a new stylized GCH logo (now my avatar   )


----------



## Chause

What are the usual summer hours for the pools? The website doesn’t list any times, just that it’s dependent on the season and weather.


----------



## Castillo Mom

Finally!  I’m so excited about the pool bar opening!  23 more days!


----------



## Castillo Mom

I just had a thought.  Since this is a poolside bar, I’m wondering if it’ll only be accessible to hotel guests.

ETA:  I stand corrected.  WD NT is reporting that it’ll be open to non hotel guests.  They also have the full menu posted.


----------



## longboard55

Here now.  The craftsman bar is open.


----------



## cpster

The new pool bar looks great but I worry that it will add to the limited pool chair situation. I hope there’s a gate between the pool and the bar.


----------



## Disneydad92

Thank you for all the information


----------



## Nonsuch

The official announcement:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-soon-to-disneys-grand-californian-hotel-spa/


cpster said:


> The new pool bar looks great but I worry that it will add to the limited pool chair situation. I hope there’s a gate between the pool and the bar.


Bar seating goes down onto the pool deck:


----------



## finchy3

If the pool is only for the Grand Californian guests how will this work?

I can't see any fencing.


----------



## longboard55

They are real tight on the wrist bands for the pool.   very nice area, they had a guitar player start at 4.   Nachos looked good.


----------



## gardengirl2790

Nonsuch said:


> The official announcement:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-soon-to-disneys-grand-californian-hotel-spa/
> 
> Bar seating goes down onto the pool deck:
> View attachment 414131


I’m so sad about this. There already wasn’t enough poolside seating for hotel guests. I guess Disney just wants you to reserve a cabana if you want to use the pool. We will have to stay somewhere else from now.


----------



## MrsD.Duck

gardengirl2790 said:


> I’m so sad about this. There already wasn’t enough poolside seating for hotel guests. I guess Disney just wants you to reserve a cabana if you want to use the pool. We will have to stay somewhere else from now.


Lack of seating around the pool is why we never use it when we stay there. Was hoping to relax there this trip but looks like we will just chill in our room like we normally do.


----------



## azdisneylover

In order to just relax in the pool area, you have to get a wrist band? Why can't we just use the room key? Ugh, that really isn't right. I looked at the pictures and thought to myself, wow, Disney is adding nice touches to GCH pool area that makes staying there a little bit easier to justify to the budget, but seeing that it is open to ANYONE, yikes! I do not like that one bit.


----------



## cpster

Nonsuch said:


> The official announcement:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-soon-to-disneys-grand-californian-hotel-spa/
> 
> Bar seating goes down onto the pool deck:
> View attachment 414131


Thanks for the picture.  Sad to see that all of the pool chairs have been removed from that side of the pool!


----------



## Zooey

Read on Twitter that they had a DJ playing Lady Gaga at the pool. Is that new with the bar or have they always done that?


----------



## finchy3

I have never seen a DJ there.

I have seen a kids get together with cast members.


----------



## longboard55

The DJ was at the pool for the fourth, mostly radio Disney type songs.   Also had free cupcakes.  I think it was just for the fourth.  As far as wristbands, most good hotel pools will have them, keeps out the crashers and saves chairs for real guests.   

they also put back lounges in front of the grille.


----------



## DisSurfer878

azdisneylover said:


> In order to just relax in the pool area, you have to get a wrist band? Why can't we just use the room key? Ugh, that really isn't right. I looked at the pictures and thought to myself, wow, Disney is adding nice touches to GCH pool area that makes staying there a little bit easier to justify to the budget, but seeing that it is open to ANYONE, yikes! I do not like that one bit.




Just sayin, I've had to get a wrist band for the pool at significantly less pricey and exclusive and nice hotels. 
It's a fairly common practice at many hotels today to keep people from booking a room at a hotel just for the pool, then inviting their 989240 cousins to come swim.


----------



## DisSurfer878

longboard55 said:


> They are real tight on the wrist bands for the pool.   very nice area, they had a guitar player start at 4.   Nachos looked good.



Interested to see how this works. We stayed last August and spent an entire day at the pool not knowing we needed wrist bands, and not a single person even said anything to us, and they were supposedly "strict" about it then too. 
Curious how they will handle similarly clueless guests like us, lol!


----------



## gottalovepluto

DisSurfer878 said:


> Interested to see how this works. We stayed last August and spent an entire day at the pool not knowing we needed wrist bands, and not a single person even said anything to us, and they were supposedly "strict" about it then too.
> Curious how they will handle similarly clueless guests like us, lol!


They’re perfectly appropriate about it. If a lifeguard notices they’ll just ask to see your room key and will get you set up with wristbands then. Nothing is awkward as long as you’re not sneaking in. Just remember to have them cut it off before you leave or you’ll be stuck trying to get them off with nail clippers.


----------



## disneymum58

I have been at the pool in the past when they gave out wristbands. I also saw lots of swimmers without wristbands so I hope they are more consistent in enforcing this when we return in October.


----------



## Aurora0427

Hi, we are newbies to Disneyland.... sorry if this has been asked recently. We want to stay at the Grand for Christmas, since this will be our first Christmas away from family, having just moved to San Diego in June. Any chance they’ll offer a room discount at Christmas? Haha I know, I’m crazy, but just thought I’d ask. Looking forward to reading through this entire thread!


----------



## MrsD.Duck

Seems like as a guest you are giving up alot of privacy and exclusivity of the pool area to non guest. Maybe they should have made the outside area just for hotel guest.


----------



## DisSurfer878

Aurora0427 said:


> Hi, we are newbies to Disneyland.... sorry if this has been asked recently. We want to stay at the Grand for Christmas, since this will be our first Christmas away from family, having just moved to San Diego in June. Any chance they’ll offer a room discount at Christmas? Haha I know, I’m crazy, but just thought I’d ask. Looking forward to reading through this entire thread!





With Star Wars Land Part 2 opening this fall, the likelihood of discounts are pretty thin. 

Christmastime is also the Grand's busiest time of year. 
I would say less than 2% chance there will be discounted rates over the Christmas break two week period.


----------



## Aurora0427

DisSurfer878 said:


> With Star Wars Land Part 2 opening this fall, the likelihood of discounts are pretty thin.
> 
> Christmastime is also the Grand's busiest time of year.
> I would say less than 2% chance there will be discounted rates over the Christmas break two week period.



That’s what I figured.... preparing my husband to pay rack rate. Or go somewhere else! Ha!


----------



## azdisneylover

MrsD.Duck said:


> Seems like as a guest you are giving up alot of privacy and exclusivity of the pool area to non guest. Maybe they should have made the outside area just for hotel guest.



I think Disney's newest mantra is "Charge more, give less"


----------



## Nikefutbolero

What are the pool hours in August?


----------



## Tbone17701

Is there a sundries area in the store here?  When at Wilderness Lodge @ WDW, we often grab breakfast/snack items and beverages (wine, beer, water, milk, etc.) at the store for the room for the week, so I was wondering if we'll be able to do the same at GCH?


----------



## gerilyne

Tbone17701 said:


> Is there a sundries area in the store here?  When at Wilderness Lodge @ WDW, we often grab breakfast/snack items and beverages (wine, beer, water, milk, etc.) at the store for the room for the week, so I was wondering if we'll be able to do the same at GCH?


There are some grab and go items in what was White Water Snacks soon to be Craftsman Grill and there are some items in the Acorn gift shop though I can't remember what all they have as far as snack items.  I think between the two you might find what you are looking for.


----------



## gpjacobs

Staying at the Grand for the first time this fall. I've seen several posts recommending that guests NOT rope drop at the dedicated hotel entrance but I can't figure out exactly why. Since we're springing to stay at the signature hotel, we want to take advantage of all the perks. Can anyone advise?


----------



## LoriLovesDisneyland

gpjacobs said:


> Staying at the Grand for the first time this fall. I've seen several posts recommending that guests NOT rope drop at the dedicated hotel entrance but I can't figure out exactly why. Since we're springing to stay at the signature hotel, we want to take advantage of all the perks. Can anyone advise?


It actually takes longer to get through security at that entrance than to go through Downtown Disney and use the main entrance. They have less security and the line gets long at the hotel park entrance in the morning before park open. The rest of the day it is a great way in and out of the park.


----------



## gpjacobs

LoriLovesDisneyland said:


> It actually takes longer to get through security at that entrance than to go through Downtown Disney and use the main entrance. They have less security and the line gets long at the hotel park entrance in the morning before park open. The rest of the day it is a great way in and out of the park.


Makes sense! If we wanted to use that entrance, how early would we need to be in line to ensure we're one of the first scanned in? 

Not saying we will do that, just curious.


----------



## stardusty21

We get there about 45min early


----------



## gpjacobs

stardusty21 said:


> We get there about 45min early


Thanks! And you get into the park fairly seamlessly? I don't mind arriving extra early-ish while sipping my morning coffee, anticipating the fun. I just want to get in ASAP.


----------



## sgrap

LoriLovesDisneyland said:


> It actually takes longer to get through security at that entrance than to go through Downtown Disney and use the main entrance. They have less security and the line gets long at the hotel park entrance in the morning before park open. The rest of the day it is a great way in and out of the park.


We have always heard this advice, but every time we decide to use the Grand Californian entrance into DCA, even if the line is long, we end up in the park before opening time and waiting for a rope drop by Grizzly River Run.  It's been a couple of years, but the last time we did it, we were led by a CM down to Toy Story Mania and were one of the very first people on the ride.  We were on the ride within a couple minutes of the park opening.


----------



## Version 6

stardusty21 said:


> We get there about 45min early



Does that apply on an EMH day?


----------



## LoriLovesDisneyland

sgrap said:


> We have always heard this advice, but every time we decide to use the Grand Californian entrance into DCA, even if the line is long, we end up in the park before opening time and waiting for a rope drop by Grizzly River Run.  It's been a couple of years, but the last time we did it, we were led by a CM down to Toy Story Mania and were one of the very first people on the ride.  We were on the ride within a couple minutes of the park opening.


We will need to try it this trip. We are there for 10 days, so we have plenty of time to experiment. My guess is if you are looking to get quickly to Carsland, the front entrance may be better than the hotel entrance? Just based on your description of where the CM led you.


----------



## sgrap

LoriLovesDisneyland said:


> We will need to try it this trip. We are there for 10 days, so we have plenty of time to experiment. My guess is if you are looking to get quickly to Carsland, the front entrance may be better than the hotel entrance? Just based on your description of where the CM led you.


It has been a couple of years since we did this, but I think the CM's split the waiting group from GCH into Carsland and (then Paradise) Pier groups and took us in separate directions.  We always did the Paradise Pier group to get on Toy Story, so I don't know how the Carsland group fared compared to the main gate entrance group. My guess would be that Carsland is further and the GCH entrance folks might be slightly behind, but I don't know if they give the GCH folks a slight head start or not. We always were the first group to Toy Story. I'd be curious as to how your 'research' goes, so please let us know!


----------



## LoriLovesDisneyland

sgrap said:


> It has been a couple of years since we did this, but I think the CM's split the waiting group from GCH into Carsland and (then Paradise) Pier groups and took us in separate directions.  We always did the Paradise Pier group to get on Toy Story, so I don't know how the Carsland group fared compared to the main gate entrance group. My guess would be that Carsland is further and the GCH entrance folks might be slightly behind, but I don't know if they give the GCH folks a slight head start or not. We always were the first group to Toy Story. I'd be curious as to how your 'research' goes, so please let us know!


I will report back when I return or while I am there if I can!


----------



## TikiTroll

Weird question...

Does GCH do the individual bottles of shampoo, lotion etc, or have they switched over to the refillable dispensers?


----------



## twodogs

They still have individual bottles of toiletries as of our stay 2 weeks ago.

Regarding the DCA entrance first thing in the morning, we have always avoided it but we decided to try it a few times the last two trips (this Memorial Day weekend and again 2 weeks ago).  It actually moves pretty quickly.  We were on Paradise Pier and in Carsland before the folks came from the front entrance on the days we tried it. They did not do a rope walk, just opened the turnstiles a few minutes before park opening time. If someone has tons of bags, it can be slow since you are doing bag check and tickets very close to park opening (as opposed to the main entrance, where you clear the bag check where you enter DTD from GCH, then you line up at the turnstiles and wait for park opening).  I would give it a try, especially if you can get down there quite early.  We were never even that early (maybe 10 minutes prior to park opening) and got in just fine.  We were in front of White Water Snacks in the line, and we were inside DCA in about 5 minutes, because I timed it.  So you can always walk there and see how far back the line is before you decide about using that line versus the main lines.

Crowds were low during this time due to all of the SWGE stuff, so consider that as well.


----------



## cuteinnocent

twodogs said:


> They still have individual bottles of toiletries as of our stay 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Regarding the DCA entrance first thing in the morning, we have always avoided it but we decided to try it a few times the last two trips (this Memorial Day weekend and again 2 weeks ago).  It actually moves pretty quickly.  We were on Paradise Pier and in Carsland before the folks came from the front entrance on the days we tried it. They did not do a rope walk, just opened the turnstiles a few minutes before park opening time. If someone has tons of bags, it can be slow since you are doing bag check and tickets very close to park opening (as opposed to the main entrance, where you clear the bag check where you enter DTD from GCH, then you line up at the turnstiles and wait for park opening).  I would give it a try, especially if you can get down there quite early.  We were never even that early (maybe 10 minutes prior to park opening) and got in just fine.  We were in front of White Water Snacks in the line, and we were inside DCA in about 5 minutes, because I timed it.  So you can always walk there and see how far back the line is before you decide about using that line versus the main lines.
> 
> Crowds were low during this time due to all of the SWGE stuff, so consider that as well.


Great, thanks! Were those during EMH days? I would love to know on those days how early they let you in through turnstiles?


----------



## bethwc101

We always start at GOTG so the main entrance is best for us.


----------



## azdisneylover

Has anyone stayed club level recently? How was the offerings? Any pictures and do you feel it is worth the cost?


----------



## PatriciaH

azdisneylover said:


> Has anyone stayed club level recently? How was the offerings? Any pictures and do you feel it is worth the cost?



We are staying in November, so I look forward to hearing too.


----------



## twodogs

cuteinnocent said:


> Great, thanks! Were those during EMH days? I would love to know on those days how early they let you in through turnstiles?


No more than 5 minutes before EMH opening or regular park opening.  So just a little before, but I was happy to be in the parks!


----------



## Nonsuch

azdisneylover said:


> Has anyone stayed club level recently? How was the offerings? Any pictures and do you feel it is worth the cost?


Visited last month.  Offerings are generally unchanged since the conversion to the Veranda.  Sorry, no pictures.

Veranda opens at 6:00AM (was always 6:30), a recent change.
I was told this while checking in, but did not actually visit that early (printed schedules still show 6:30).


----------



## azdisneylover

Nonsuch said:


> Visited last month.  Offerings are generally unchanged since the conversion to the Veranda.  Sorry, no pictures.
> 
> Veranda opens at 6:00AM (was always 6:30), a recent change.
> I was told this while checking in, but did not actually visit that early (printed schedules still show 6:30).



Thanks! It is good to hear they open now at 6am.  I wonder if this is just for the 'busy' season.


----------



## chimo2u

azdisneylover said:


> Has anyone stayed club level recently? How was the offerings? Any pictures and do you feel it is worth the cost?


We are excited to be trying GCH Premium View CL room in September. We started out at GCH then moved to DLH, then moved back to GCH when the small discount came out for September  first time back to DL in 30 years, excited to see all the changes


----------



## Tbone17701

Anyone happen to know the dimensions of the day beds and how comfortable they would be for a 5’2” adult?  Are we talking a cot-like experience or more like an actual bed?


----------



## DLgal

Tbone17701 said:


> Anyone happen to know the dimensions of the day beds and how comfortable they would be for a 5’2” adult?  Are we talking a cot-like experience or more like an actual bed?



It's like a twin sized bed. Perfectly fine for a 5'2" adult.


----------



## julesann

Tbone17701 said:


> Anyone happen to know the dimensions of the day beds and how comfortable they would be for a 5’2” adult?  Are we talking a cot-like experience or more like an actual bed?



I slept in a day bed last year.  I'm close to 5'4" and not skinny and I found the bed very comfortable--like sleeping in a twin not a cot.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Do they still offer free coffee to GCH guests (with a hotel key card) at Craftsman Grill? I know they used to when it was White Water Snacks, but not sure if that has changed.


----------



## cuteinnocent

Can someone please post the current activities list?


----------



## longboard55

StarlitNight05 said:


> Do they still offer free coffee to GCH guests (with a hotel key card) at Craftsman Grill? I know they used to when it was White Water Snacks, but not sure if that has changed.


Yes until 10am


----------



## Dr.Mickey

A question I can’t find the answer to in this thread, or even with a search:  Does anyone have a DGC property map that shows where the DVC rooms are located? Or are they mixed in throughout the property? Thanks!


----------



## goooof1

scroll back a few pages and you are sure to find a property map posted.


----------



## sgrap

Dr.Mickey said:


> A question I can’t find the answer to in this thread, or even with a search:  Does anyone have a DGC property map that shows where the DVC rooms are located? Or are they mixed in throughout the property? Thanks!


They are in their own separate wing.  If you go to the DVC section of Disboards, there is a VGC thread.  Hopefilly this link will work. There's info and links on the first post.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/villas-at-disneys-grand-californian-room-views.2906031/


----------



## sgrap

Dr.Mickey said:


> A question I can’t find the answer to in this thread, or even with a search:  Does anyone have a DGC property map that shows where the DVC rooms are located? Or are they mixed in throughout the property? Thanks!


I made this for someone who asked how to get from the DVC wing to DCA and Disneyland.  The wing where the lines start, just above the words "Lobby Level Map," is the DVC wing.   Red line is to the direct entrance from  GCH into DCA, blue line is to Downtown Disney which accesses both parks.


----------



## Nonsuch

Dr.Mickey said:


> ...Does anyone have a DGC property map that shows where the DVC rooms are located?


VGC is shown in red.
Floor by floor VGC map is linked in my signature


----------



## sheri236

Can someone give me some info on, or direct me to where I can get info on, WOC viewing from the GC. We will be staying here in October for the second time but our first visit last year was when WOC was down. Not attending a Halloween party and would love to view the special WOC if possible. Thanks!


----------



## sgrap

sheri236 said:


> Can someone give me some info on, or direct me to where I can get info on, WOC viewing from the GC. We will be staying here in October for the second time but our first visit last year was when WOC was down. Not attending a Halloween party and would love to view the special WOC if possible. Thanks!


There is a patio on the 6th floor of the VGC building.  I haven't been there for WOC, but here is a view during the day.  It's not a great view of WOC because if is way off to the side.


----------



## sheri236

Thanks for the pics! Does anyone know how crowded the patio is during WOC? Just wondering how early we should arrive


----------



## finchy3

I've never seen it crowded never crowded just a few people.


----------



## Syndrome

We have been up on the GC 6th floor viewing are a few times . The problem with seeing WOC from that area, is that it doesnt even really have to be very crowded to _not _see the show . If you have enough people up there to fill in the space at the railing ........you cant see past them and _down_ to where WOC is . 

Cant remember  ...... 
Is that area open to all GC guests or just those staying in the DVC rooms ? For some reason I thought it was only DVC ???


----------



## Nonsuch

Syndrome said:


> ...Is that area open to all GC guests or just those staying in the DVC rooms ? For some reason I thought it was only DVC ???


The viewing patio is for both GCH and VGC guests. A room key is needed.


----------



## twodogs

Syndrome said:


> We have been up on the GC 6th floor viewing are a few times . The problem with seeing WOC from that area, is that it doesnt even really have to be very crowded to _not _see the show . If you have enough people up there to fill in the space at the railing ........you cant see past them and _down_ to where WOC is .
> 
> Cant remember  ......
> Is that area open to all GC guests or just those staying in the DVC rooms ? For some reason I thought it was only DVC ???


Agreed.  Once about 10 people get there, the railing is full and the already-not-great view becomes no view.  So unless you stake it out early (we accidentally went an hour early a month or so ago, thinking it started an hour earlier than it did; an hour earlier and we were the only ones up there), you may not have a view at all.  And as OPs have said, the view is not great to begin with, so if you really want to see the show and projections, see it from inside DCA.  It is open to all GCH and VGC guests with a room key.


----------



## dsnyfamily4

We arrive next week for our stay at GCH. When we made the reservation they asked if we were celebrating anything special and took note. Do they do some extra for your stay? I’m guessing if anything it’s a button and congrats upon check in.


----------



## sgrap

dsnyfamily4 said:


> We arrive next week for our stay at GCH. When we made the reservation they asked if we were celebrating anything special and took note. Do they do some extra for your stay? I’m guessing if anything it’s a button and congrats upon check in.


Not usually, although we had some awesome pixie dust with our room request in November when we were there for our 30th anniversary.  I don't know if we got lucky or if it was done intentionally, but we got our top choice of room request (this was a DVC room, so there aren't separate categories to select for views like the hotel rooms).  They sometimes say something when you are checking in, just wishing you happy birthday or whatever.  I don't think we've received buttons at GCH.


----------



## Delilah1310

I'm sure this is addressed somewhere on these forums, but I can't find the right search terms. I figured I would start here.
We have a package at GCH in mid-October. I made the final payment last week. 
I went to the Disneyland app but I don't see anything about my stay in there? I do see our OBB Halloween party tickets in there, but not the daily park tickets.
Will they show up eventually in app?

I see the reservation when I log in to the Disneyland website and I do see this note -
Delivery of Tickets
For all reservations paid in full, travel documents (such as vouchers or certain fulfillment cards, if applicable, or travel itinerary confirming reservations) will be delivered to the Front Desk of Guest's hotel. Packages can be picked up on the date of check-in at the hotel.

But I kind thought it was all electronic and seamlessly connected but maybe I am missing a step? Do I just scan them when we get onsite?


----------



## gerilyne

Delilah1310 said:


> I'm sure this is addressed somewhere on these forums, but I can't find the right search terms. I figured I would start here.
> We have a package at GCH in mid-October. I made the final payment last week.
> I went to the Disneyland app but I don't see anything about my stay in there? I do see our OBB Halloween party tickets in there, but not the daily park tickets.
> Will they show up eventually in app?
> 
> I see the reservation when I log in to the Disneyland website and I do see this note -
> Delivery of Tickets
> For all reservations paid in full, travel documents (such as vouchers or certain fulfillment cards, if applicable, or travel itinerary confirming reservations) will be delivered to the Front Desk of Guest's hotel. Packages can be picked up on the date of check-in at the hotel.
> 
> But I kind thought it was all electronic and seamlessly connected but maybe I am missing a step? Do I just scan them when we get onsite?


Unlike WDW hotel information does not appear in the DL app.  The only thing you will see is any ADRs you make. When you check in they will give you your tickets which you can then scan into the app.  After you enter the parks that day if you purchase maxpass you can start pulling fastpasses.


----------



## Delilah1310

gerilyne said:


> Unlike WDW hotel information does not appear in the DL app.  The only thing you will see is any ADRs you make. When you check in they will give you your tickets which you can then scan into the app.  After you enter the parks that day if you purchase maxpass you can start pulling fastpasses.



thank you!


----------



## gpjacobs

Does anyone know if the hotel offers room service and, if so, when it begins? We're considering an early bfast in our room before rope dropping. Alternatively, we could hit up Craftsman Grille (what was Whitewater Snacks) but room service seems so convenient ...


----------



## MrsD.Duck

dsnyfamily4 said:


> We arrive next week for our stay at GCH. When we made the reservation they asked if we were celebrating anything special and took note. Do they do some extra for your stay? I’m guessing if anything it’s a button and congrats upon check in.


we were there at the end of July celebrating our 30th , they asked  when checking in if celebrating anything and they gave us a couple of buttons.


----------



## Nonsuch

gpjacobs said:


> Does anyone know if the hotel offers room service and, if so, when it begins? We're considering an early bfast in our room before rope dropping.


Room service is available 24 hours   
The overnight menu (roughly Midnight to 6AM) is rather minimal.

Breakfast starts at roughly 6AM (sorry I don't recall the exact times).
Breakfast can be ordered with marking a menu and leaving on the door overnight.


----------



## gpjacobs

Nonsuch said:


> Room service is available 24 hours
> The overnight menu (roughly Midnight to 6AM) is rather minimal.
> 
> Breakfast starts at roughly 6AM (sorry I don't recall the exact times).
> Breakfast can be ordered with marking a menu and leaving on the door overnight.


Thank you! Great info.


----------



## Captainkidd76

I had a question. Obviously there's the private entrance into DCA, but what is the quickest way to Disneyland?


----------



## mouschievous

Captainkidd76 said:


> I had a question. Obviously there's the private entrance into DCA, but what is the quickest way to Disneyland?


I asked this in another thread.  If you have a hopper, you can go through DCA.  Otherwise apparently you can go out the front of GCH and through DTD.


----------



## Version 6

mouschievous said:


> I asked this in another thread.  If you have a hopper, you can go through DCA.  Otherwise apparently you can go out the front of GCH and through DTD.



Is hopping through DCA to get to DL quicker than going through the front of the hotel and DTD?


----------



## violina

Version 6 said:


> Is hopping through DCA to get to DL quicker than going through the front of the hotel and DTD?



It depends on the timing and the lines. We've opted to go through the hotel/DCA late afternoon and most times that has worked out really well. In the mornings (not early entry) to noon, we found that going through DTD was easier.

Side note, if I did the measurements on Google Map correctly, the distance looks roughly the same so it's really just a matter of how dense the crowds are.


----------



## bluecruiser

Version 6 said:


> Is hopping through DCA to get to DL quicker than going through the front of the hotel and DTD?


Be aware that if you enter DL too quickly after entering DCA, you may experience an additional delay for the turnstile CM to call a lead. Apparently it's an attempt to cut down on people sharing tickets.

Details in the following thread:
Tickets Blocked For Entering Two Parks In a Short Timeframe


----------



## TheZue

we stayed at the villas a couple weeks ago and absolutely fell in love with them. I know they are sold out but is there a wait list you can get on with Disney or is the only option resale? If there is a wait list how long is it?


----------



## crvetter

TheZue said:


> we stayed at the villas a couple weeks ago and absolutely fell in love with them. I know they are sold out but is there a wait list you can get on with Disney or is the only option resale? If there is a wait list how long is it?


You might get a better idea on the DVC Forums (particularly the Purchasing Forum). With that being said the typical response from guides is that the resort isn't accepting anyone for the waitlist; however, exceptions have been known to be made. Now a few things to consider is the premium buying direct is extremely high for VGC and the member benefits are very low for those who won't be going to WDW. DLR doesn't offer much in terms of discounts for DVC owners (other than dining/shopping).

I personally purchased resale (though I already owned a direct contract and will only be using the points at VGC so wasn't too concerned).


----------



## eeyore81

We have a 2 night stay coming up in October.  The extra magic hour happens to be a California Adventure for both days we are there.  We intend to take advantage of it one day but go to Disneyland the other day.  If we have park hoppers is it better to cut through DCA (during the extra magic hour) to get to Disneyland for park opening?


----------



## nathos

eeyore81 said:


> We have a 2 night stay coming up in October.  The extra magic hour happens to be a California Adventure for both days we are there.  We intend to take advantage of it one day but go to Disneyland the other day.  If we have park hoppers is it better to cut through DCA (during the extra magic hour) to get to Disneyland for park opening?



I would head out from GC via the Downtown Disney exit and walk directly to the Disneyland gates


----------



## chrisaman

TheZue said:


> we stayed at the villas a couple weeks ago and absolutely fell in love with them. I know they are sold out but is there a wait list you can get on with Disney or is the only option resale? If there is a wait list how long is it?


If you aren't on the wait list you aren't getting it through Disney. Looking resale is really your only option. If you even were to get on a waitlist you will be waiting at least 10 years


----------



## franandaj

chrisaman said:


> If you aren't on the wait list you aren't getting it through Disney. Looking resale is really your only option. If you even were to get on a waitlist you will be waiting at least 10 years



Seriously?  I'm so glad we bought our contracts direct when we did! Of all that we own I value my VGC points most above all others and we only live 25 minutes away!


----------



## TheZue

chrisaman said:


> If you aren't on the wait list you aren't getting it through Disney. Looking resale is really your only option. If you even were to get on a waitlist you will be waiting at least 10 years


Thanks for the timeline  we are about two years from buying, but 10 is right out! Looks like it will be resale for us.


----------



## Nonsuch

TheZue said:


> Thanks for the timeline  we are about two years from buying, but 10 is right out! Looks like it will be resale for us.


In 40 years, VGC points will be free


----------



## Becca1007

eeyore81 said:


> We have a 2 night stay coming up in October.  The extra magic hour happens to be a California Adventure for both days we are there.  We intend to take advantage of it one day but go to Disneyland the other day.  If we have park hoppers is it better to cut through DCA (during the extra magic hour) to get to Disneyland for park opening?


Depending on how early you get up and if you have maxpass... I would get up and scan into DCA and start booking your fastpasses, then exit the park and get in line for Disneyland. The DL lines will be long but you will be at an advantage as you can already be starting the timer on your first fastpass!


----------



## Laurieannc

I am well versed in most things WDW, but have almost zero knowledge about Disneyland.  A close friend is trying to get a reservation for the Grand Californian for specific dates in October 2019.  All of my usual ways to find rooms are turning up nothing, including trying to book direct through the Disney website.  Any tips or tricks on finding rooms there?  Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## pharmama

Laurieannc said:


> I am well versed in most things WDW, but have almost zero knowledge about Disneyland.  A close friend is trying to get a reservation for the Grand Californian for specific dates in October 2019.  All of my usual ways to find rooms are turning up nothing, including trying to book direct through the Disney website.  Any tips or tricks on finding rooms there?  Any advice is greatly appreciated!



Keep checking.  If the Disney website doesn't have availability then there likely isn't any, though the other option is to try and call.  But cancellations happen all the time.  I needed a particular room at PPH back in June and I just kept a tab open with the date query on my browser and checked several times a day.  It took a couple days but I was eventually able to book what I needed.

What dates are they trying to get?


----------



## twodogs

There is a large produce convention there the week leading up to the weekend of 10/18.  I have been struggling to find a room for that weekend, but I finally got it by doing as OP said, looking every day.  I had to get a more expensive view than I wanted, but I got it.  I think booking with Disney directly is always the easiest.  You just often have to be persistent.


----------



## ParkHopper1

If there are none through Disney directly there are not going to be any on third party sites either. While they do allow bookings through third parties they do not generally sell blocks or hold any back for those resellers that would not also be available by booking direct.

Now if they are holding rooms that they later release...that does happen but those would be available by booking direct as well.

Start by keeping an eye out on the Disney site...then IF there is availability you can then snoop around if a third party can access those cheaper. Except when I am booing though American Express Travel on points, I aways book direct.


----------



## Laurieannc

@pharmama @twodogs @ParkHopper1 
Thank you all so very much!  I will keep checking for her.  She wants to go from October 18-21 so she can meet up with friends who will also be there at the same time so they can do the parks together with their kids.  Hopefully something will turn up!


----------



## twodogs

Laurieannc said:


> @pharmama @twodogs @ParkHopper1
> Thank you all so very much!  I will keep checking for her.  She wants to go from October 18-21 so she can meet up with friends who will also be there at the same time so they can do the parks together with their kids.  Hopefully something will turn up!


That is the produce convention.  We are going the exact same dates.  I think I saw that the room block releases 9/20, so rooms may open up.


----------



## GeneralTso

I book direct online via the Annual Passholder tab. If a better deal comes up, I call and they make the adjustment. This just happened for our last trip. It saved me hundreds of dollars plus we received Fast Passes and a $20 food voucher. Always worth following up and making sure you got the best promotion. They release stuff all the time.


----------



## chimo2u

Only 12 days to go until we are at GCH Club level for my first DL stay in 28 years! I'm so excited that my adult sons are joining us (23/27) and staying at the Grand too! So are we best to use DCA entrance as our way to get in every day?? I am trying to understand the lay of the land, but it's hard to picture where we need to go. If we are doing a DL day, is it just as easy to go through the Grand to DCA entrance for our entry?? or do we walk through DTD to the main gates?? Also our first night we are having dinner at SH55 which I hear is in DLH. What's our best bet to get there and back to the Grand without getting lost? Thanks for any tidbits you can offer!


----------



## Nonsuch

chimo2u said:


> Only 12 days to go until we are at GCH Club level for my first DL stay in 28 years!...


There have been many changes in 28 years   


chimo2u said:


> ...So are we best to use DCA entrance as our way to get in every day?? I am trying to understand the lay of the land, but it's hard to picture where we need to go. If we are doing a DL day, is it just as easy to go through the Grand to DCA entrance for our entry?? or do we walk through DTD to the main gates??...


I recommend going through DTD to the main entrances of DL and DCA, for the first hour of park opening.  This avoids a possible long line at the GCH entrance to DCA, at other times this entrance is very convenient.


chimo2u said:


> ...Also our first night we are having dinner at SH55 which I hear is in DLH. What's our best bet to get there and back to the Grand without getting lost?...


It's an easy walk to SH55.  Exit GCH into DTD and turn left.  DLH is at the end of DTD.  SH55 is in the far short building (the other buildings are hotel towers).


chimo2u said:


> ...Thanks for any tidbits you can offer!


A couple random tips:

Have Bell Services take your bags directly from the your car (or taxi), since there can be a line to check bags inside.
Club Level guests can check-in on the 6th floor (near the elevators off the lobby)


----------



## sgrap

chimo2u said:


> Only 12 days to go until we are at GCH Club level for my first DL stay in 28 years! I'm so excited that my adult sons are joining us (23/27) and staying at the Grand too! So are we best to use DCA entrance as our way to get in every day?? I am trying to understand the lay of the land, but it's hard to picture where we need to go. If we are doing a DL day, is it just as easy to go through the Grand to DCA entrance for our entry?? or do we walk through DTD to the main gates?? Also our first night we are having dinner at SH55 which I hear is in DLH. What's our best bet to get there and back to the Grand without getting lost? Thanks for any tidbits you can offer!


We love to enter DCA first when going to DL, but sometimes they open at the same time or DL opens earlier.  In those cases, go through DTD.  Even though you hear not to use the Grand entrance into DCA first thing, we have always been inside DCA before opening time (at a rope) even when the lines have been long at Grand entrance.  Either way, you are going to go through security.  I suppose security opens earlier into DTD, but it has never made a difference when we have used one way vs. another.    

We also love to return from DL back to the Grand through DCA if it is open and there isn't a line to enter.  I don't know if it is actually shorter, but it seems shorter to us--or just more enjoyable.

One easy way we find the Grand entrance from DTD is to look for the Sephora store (can you tell we have teenage daughters?  haha).  The Grand entrance from  DTD  is right next to Sephora.  There is a Disney dress store on the other side of the entrance.  

Enjoy!!


----------



## ParkHopper1

chimo2u said:


> If we are doing a DL day, is it just as easy to go through the Grand to DCA entrance for our entry?? or do we walk through DTD to the main gates??



There are two way to get to the Esplanade to enter the Disnyland gate from the GCH. From the GCH lobby you can either go though DTD or into DCA then exit DCA into the Esplanade. All things being equal with no security backups it is almost identical time and distance either route.

Now if it is park open for DCA, census is to avoid the DCA age from GCH and head through DTD as that can get backed up at DCA rope drop.


----------



## Laurieannc

twodogs said:


> That is the produce convention. We are going the exact same dates. I think I saw that the room block releases 9/20, so rooms may open up.



I hope you are right!  Will keep checking!  Thanks!



GeneralTso said:


> I book direct online via the Annual Passholder tab. If a better deal comes up, I call and they make the adjustment. This just happened for our last trip. It saved me hundreds of dollars plus we received Fast Passes and a $20 food voucher. Always worth following up and making sure you got the best promotion. They release stuff all the time.



Will keep checking, thanks!!!


----------



## gpjacobs

Is requesting a room near the Napa Rose elevators still the "way to go"? We've never splurged for the Grand so I'm still learning the ropes.


----------



## chimo2u

ParkHopper1 said:


> There are two way to get to the Esplanade to enter the Disnyland gate from the GCH. From the GCH lobby you can either go though DTD or into DCA then exit DCA into the Esplanade. All things being equal with no security backups it is almost identical time and distance either route.
> 
> Now if it is park open for DCA, census is to avoid the DCA age from GCH and head through DTD as that can get backed up at DCA rope drop.


Thanks for your reply! This sounds counter-productive to me since one would think that the perk of staying at GCH would be to enter via the private entrance into DCA from the Grand!  Is the line up really that bad from the Grand into DCA for magic mornings??


----------



## SeaDis

Nonsuch said:


> A couple random tips:
> 
> Have Bell Services take your bags directly from the your car (or taxi), since there can be a line to check bags inside.
> Club Level guests can check-in on the 6th floor (near the elevators off the lobby)



Love these two tips.  Will get you started on the right foot.  Do not wait in the lobby check-in line.  If anything, go straight to the greeting cast member and just verify the Club Concierge is available for check-in upstairs.  Go straight there.



chimo2u said:


> Thanks for your reply! This sounds counter-productive to me since one would think that the perk of staying at GCH would be to enter via the private entrance into DCA from the Grand!  Is the line up really that bad from the Grand into DCA for magic mornings??



It's a great perk the rest of the day.  But mixed results in the morning and, at a minimum, you should get to the GCH/DCA entrance EARLY to make it effective and have a good experience.  I would rather spend those extra minutes feeling not-so-rushed.

Another nice bonus of going to DCA through Downtown Disney is mobile order Starbucks from the room and pick it up on the way.  You will arrive at DCA main gates with your pick of shorter lines and nice food/drink in hand.  Ready to go!


----------



## Aladora

chimo2u said:


> Thanks for your reply! This sounds counter-productive to me since one would think that the perk of staying at GCH would be to enter via the private entrance into DCA from the Grand!  Is the line up really that bad from the Grand into DCA for magic mornings??



We just checked out today and we used the DCA entrance for EMH Monday and Wednesday. Monday we arrived at the entrance just a minute or two after 7 (for a 7am EMH). There was one couple ahead of us. Wednesday we got there around 6:45 and we were back halfway to WWS. We were in the parks and on our way right at 7:01. This was also our experience two years ago so for us, we have no problem using the private entrance early in the morning.


----------



## yetiowine

gpjacobs said:


> Is requesting a room near the Napa Rose elevators still the "way to go"? We've never splurged for the Grand so I'm still learning the ropes.


Yes!  It puts you close to the DCA entrance, Storytellers, pool, etc, etc.


----------



## franandaj

chimo2u said:


> Also our first night we are having dinner at SH55 which I hear is in DLH. What's our best bet to get there and back to the Grand without getting lost?



When going to the DLH, for S55 or Trader Sam's, I prefer going the route that avoids DTD and security. Not that I have anything to hide, but you can get really delayed having to go through long bag check lines.  At the Grand, just follow the path out near where the entrance shack is for the cars. There is a security gate that requires a room key to get back into the hotel, but since you're staying there you're covered.  Cross Disneyland Drive and follow the path past the Paradise Pier hotel.  There is a small "roundabout" at the end of that street. It's also where the Self Parking lot for the Grand ends, follow the sidewalk to the right towards Downtown Disney. You'll see a path on the left which will take you past one of the towers of the DLH. Trader Sam's is at the top of the walkway when you emerge, just keep following the path either over the ramp that goes over the pool area, or turn right to walk along the side of the hotel. There will be signs to help you find, it, but it is in the same building as the lobby, just tucked into the back far corner of that building.


----------



## Mama_Cass

Quick question re the newly reopened white water snacks...is that the craftsman grill??  Wondering if it still has a microwave and toaster for hotel guests and water (the soda fountains used to have a water option I believe).  Thanks in advance


----------



## Aladora

Mama_Cass said:


> Quick question re the newly reopened white water snacks...is that the craftsman grill??  Wondering if it still has a microwave and toaster for hotel guests and water (the soda fountains used to have a water option I believe).  Thanks in advance



I can answer one of your questions! There are Coke Freestyle machines that do have water.


----------



## azdisneylover

Mama_Cass said:


> Quick question re the newly reopened white water snacks...is that the craftsman grill??  Wondering if it still has a microwave and toaster for hotel guests and water (the soda fountains used to have a water option I believe).  Thanks in advance



There are microwaves where the ice machines on each floor. I know it has been posted before on the boards. I will try to find it. I think there was a snack machine or soda machine in there too. Not a big microwave, so if you have a lot to nuke, be prepared for it to take a little bit.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

DS11 and I will most likely be visiting DL in March 2020.  I've decided I'd like to book GCH, however, I'm having difficulty choosing a room category.  I'm quite sensitive to noise and, at this point, when we visit WDW, I now only book 1- or dedicated, 2-bedroom villas in DVC resorts just to ensure there is no exterior door in the bedroom area of our hotel room.  Because of this, I think I might have to book a one-bedroom suite at GCH (with a request of 2 queen beds).  I'm just wondering - 1) in the one bedroom suites, is there only one exterior door in the living room area of the suite, or will there be an exterior door in the bedroom area as well?  2) Is there a quieter area of the resort I should request?  In the description of the room it says we may have "Views of Woods, Theme Park, Downtown Disney District or Pool".  I'm assuming I should place a request for a "woods" view for a quieter area, is that correct?

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sgrap

DisneyWishes14 said:


> DS11 and I will most likely be visiting DL in March 2020.  I've decided I'd like to book GCH, however, I'm having difficulty choosing a room category.  I'm quite sensitive to noise and, at this point, when we visit WDW, I now only book 1- or dedicated, 2-bedroom villas in DVC resorts just to ensure there is no exterior door in the bedroom area of our hotel room.  Because of this, I think I might have to book a one-bedroom suite at GCH (with a request of 2 queen beds).  I'm just wondering - 1) in the one bedroom suites, is there only one exterior door in the living room area of the suite, or will there be an exterior door in the bedroom area as well?  2) Is there a quieter area of the resort I should request?  In the description of the room it says we may have "Views of Woods, Theme Park, Downtown Disney District or Pool".  I'm assuming I should place a request for a "woods" view for a quieter area, is that correct?
> 
> Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


As far as the DVC units go, if you mean from the room into the hallway, in the 1-bedroom unit and the dedicated 2-bedroom unit, the only door to the hallway is from the entryway off the kitchen area.  Of course there are balcony sliding glass doors as well.  I would definitely not request the theme park view.  Even the woods view really is close to California Adventure, but it would probably be slightly quieter than the theme park view.  I can't speak to the hotel room views, just the DVC unit.  If you look at a map of the property, you can kind of get a good idea where things face.  Ultimately, GCH is in the middle of Downtown Disney and California Adventure, so in my experience none of the rooms are super quiet.  I am a very light sleeper as well, so I travel with a white noise machine and sleep with ear plugs in.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

I am now considering booking a standard view - club level room at GCH.  Are all of those rooms located on the 6th floor?  What kind of view might we get with standard view.  I'm really mostly concerned that our room is quiet - any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## azdisneylover

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I am now considering booking a standard view - club level room at GCH.  Are all of those rooms located on the 6th floor?  What kind of view might we get with standard view.  I'm really mostly concerned that our room is quiet - any suggestions are appreciated!


 
The front of the hotel on the 6th floor overlooking the parking lot is standard view. I do think all club standard rooms are on the 6th floor.  Hubby sleeps with the TV on, so I couldn't tell you how loud or quiet the rooms are.


----------



## Delilah1310

azdisneylover said:


> Hubby sleeps with the TV on, so I couldn't tell you how loud or quiet the rooms are.



this is unrelated to the Grand Californian but I just wanted to thank you for posting this!
I sleep with the TV on and my DH thinks I am the only person who does that! 
So I feel vindicated and not quite so alone! Thank you!


----------



## azdisneylover

Delilah1310 said:


> this is unrelated to the Grand Californian but I just wanted to thank you for posting this!
> I sleep with the TV on and my DH thinks I am the only person who does that!
> So I feel vindicated and not quite so alone! Thank you!



Actually, it is, because there are TVs in the rooms and hubby uses it for "white noise".  So, I couldn't say if the noise level was high.


----------



## Delilah1310

@azdisneylover - oh, I meant MY post was not related to GC but its all good!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

azdisneylover said:


> The front of the hotel on the 6th floor overlooking the parking lot is standard view. I do think all club standard rooms are on the 6th floor.  *Hubby sleeps with the TV on, so I couldn't tell you how loud or quiet the rooms are.*



Wow - that would drive me nuts, LOL!!!

Thanks for the info on the room location!


----------



## wallawallakids

To be honest, I find the Grand to be one of the louder hotels on property.  I’ve only stayed there three times but each time I’ve found it to be louder then the Disneyland hotel.  If you choose to stay at the grand I would be sure to get a room far from the common areas and elevators/stairs. In the morning and evenings there is a lot of traffic and the last time we were close to the big atrium and it was quite loud between that and DTD noise. It doesn’t bother me, but I notice it and it has bothered my kids in the past. I’ve even found the PP hotel to be quieter but the only time we stayed there we were on a high floor so that might have been why it was so quiet on that trip.


----------



## cruisehopeful

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I'm really mostly concerned that our room is quiet - any suggestions are appreciated!





wallawallakids said:


> o be honest, I find the Grand to be one of the louder hotels on property


It's been one of the loudest hotels that I've ever stayed in. In the main building, there is loud music all day until around 10pm. I had a room there once and it was very loud inside the room. We only used the room for shower and sleep, so it didn't matter, but if we wanted to take a nap during the day, we would have had to move.

I've had downtown Disney view - very loud at night, of course.

I've had rooms by Goofy's rollercoaster - people screaming throughout the day.

I had a room in "one of the most quiet areas of the hotel" and happened to be next to a family that was always in there room with a young girl who was very loud and who like to run the hallway and go in and out the door to their room constantly.

I don't think I've ever had a quiet room at the Grand.


----------



## julesann

As an alternative perspective, I have found the GCH to be remarkably quiet in all (6) of my stays.  I don't hear anyone in the hallway or next door.  I also don't hear outside noise until I open the slider and then, of course, it can be quite loud depending on the room's location.


----------



## ParkHopper1

I stay in different hotels weekly an CGH is one of the quietest rooms I get to stay in...with one exception...if you right off the main lobby those rooms can resonate a lot of noise bit the rest of the interior rooms are amazingly quiet.


----------



## Rey Del Suicide

Wondering if anyone can help me out, How convenient are the laundry rooms? And can you bring your own detergent/fab softener? Thank you in advance.


----------



## LeahMLee

Rey Del Suicide said:


> Wondering if anyone can help me out, How convenient are the laundry rooms? And can you bring your own detergent/fab softener? Thank you in advance.


We have always stayed pretty close to the laundry room and always brought our own detergent.


----------



## Runnsally

First time at DL and the GCH this November. We have courtyard view booked.  I’ve read a room near the Napa Rose elevators provides a preferable location and also think a view of the monorail would be cool.  Any suggestions re room requests for the courtyard category?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Runnsally said:


> First time at DL and the GCH this November. We have courtyard view booked.  I’ve read a room near the Napa Rose elevators provides a preferable location and also think a view of the monorail would be cool.  Any suggestions re room requests for the courtyard category?  Thanks in advance.



All the Courtyard rooms have Monorail view...it runs right through the middle of the Courtyard.


----------



## sheri236

We have a standard view booked for our upcoming trip. Prefer to be near the napa rose elevators, is that an option for standard? Had a courtyard view last time and it was a perfect location


----------



## Minniesgal

Anyone know how to contact the Grand Californian.  We stayed in August and they have put through a charge on my credit card despite us not charging to the room and I have no idea who or how to complain


----------



## ParkHopper1

sheri236 said:


> We have a standard view booked for our upcoming trip. Prefer to be near the napa rose elevators, is that an option for standard? Had a courtyard view last time and it was a perfect location



Stand rooms overlook the front of the hotel...but I do know that they sell way more standard rooms than they have in inventory which is why many commonly get upgrades. There are zero guarantees, but putting in that request may up your chances of getting a Courtyard.


----------



## tankgirl!

Is the viewing area for World of Color open to all guests or just those on the concierge level? I've heard varying reports from different websites. Thank you!


----------



## sgrap

tankgirl! said:


> Is the viewing area for World of Color open to all guests or just those on the concierge level? I've heard varying reports from different websites. Thank you!


If you are talking about the patio on the 6th floor of the DVC wing, then my understanding it that it is open to all hotel guests.  You do need a room key to get into that area, though.  Honestly, the view from that patio is very off to the side, so if you can go into the park to view it, you will have a *much* better vantage point.


----------



## tankgirl!

Thanks. My daughter won't stay up late enough for World of Color in the park, but I thought we might catch a glimpse from the patio. I appreciate the info!


----------



## Nonsuch

New Tenaya Stone Spa Coming to Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa at Disneyland Resort


----------



## Woody and Buzz

We are staying at the Grand Californian for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day this year. This will be our first time staying at GH. My question is would you upgrade your room view to deluxe partial view? Currently I have a standard view booked but now wondering if I upgrade for Christmas.... 

Thank you for any comments or insight.


----------



## DizMe

I personally would not bother unless it's not much more. At GCH, the location of the room is much more important, IMO, than the view. Frankly, there aren't great views for the most part; some of the rooms can be very far away from everything so I always request a room near an elevator. Specifically, I like the rooms over the Napa Rose wing. There aren't a lot of standard view rooms there but lower floors and obstructed views = standard, so I often get what I've requested. That wing is very nice and has its own elevator bank that comes out next to Napa Rose (very close to the DCA entrance from the hotel).  Many of the theme park view rooms don't give you much of a view because of the trees or they're far away. DTD view is also typically a long walk. There are nice pool view rooms and the courtyard rooms have a view of the monorail going by, but I'd still rather be close to the lobby and elevators. I do sometimes book a premium room when a special is running because there are times when the premium room is the same or close to the same price as a standard due to the way they give discounts for the premium that even it up.

I just noticed you said Christmas Eve and Christmas, so I'd definitely request something near the lobby. It's spectacular and so fun to look down at the tree, carolers, Santa, and everything going on below.


----------



## ParkHopper1

DizMe said:


> I just noticed you said Christmas Eve and Christmas, so I'd definitely request something near the lobby. It's spectacular and so fun to look down at the tree, carolers, Santa, and everything going on below.



I have had a room off the lobby during Christmas...while you are correct it is nice to look down onto all the festivities and music...it is not so nice having to hear that non stop in your room! A lot of that noise carries into the lobby facing rooms.

I agree the views at the GCH are pretty weak...I would keep the Standard and hope for a Courtyard view...that is my favorite with a the Monorail running through, the rest of the categories are not worth the price hike IMO.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Woody and Buzz said:


> We are staying at the Grand Californian for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day this year. This will be our first time staying at GH. My question is would you upgrade your room view to deluxe partial view? Currently I have a standard view booked but now wondering if I upgrade for Christmas....
> 
> Thank you for any comments or insight.


I'd keep the standard room too. We usually book standard, and have been upgraded to courtyard most of the time. Last time we received a true standard room and had a view of the parking lot/front entrance. However, this room was still a decent location, still were able to get a glimpse of the monorail, and when we sat on our balcony at night we could hear faint music coming from DtD (it was actually really nice!). We'd happily stay in that location again.

I've heard some nightmare stories of people paying a premium for a better view, only to get a view of trees.


----------



## Runnsally

Any issues with taking kids to Hearthstone Lounge?  Noticed they have a kids menu.  Thanks.


----------



## gpjacobs

Does anyone know the pool/hot tub hours? Can't seem to find those details online.

UPDATE: Has anyone participated in the hotel's "Rise & Stretch" class. That sounds so nice but 5:45 a.m. ...


----------



## crvetter

gpjacobs said:


> Just thinking ... is there a hot tub at GCH? And, if so, what are the pool hours. Can't seem to find those details online.


There are 2 hot tubs. Also I believe the latest pool, based on my trip two weeks ago, was from 9 AM to 10 PM and the latest open hot tub closed at 9 PM. The other pools had earlier closing times throughout the day.


----------



## gpjacobs

crvetter said:


> There are 2 hot tubs. Also I believe the latest pool, based on my trip two weeks ago, was from 9 AM to 10 PM and the latest open hot tub closed at 9 PM. The other pools had earlier closing times throughout the day.


OK, so if we want to get some hot tub time in to soothe away the park-day aches, we can't stay until closing. Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## ashmom5545

Sorry if this has been asked before but I can't seem to find any information on it.  Is there a grocery delivery service to GCH?  We will be in the parks in the morning before check in.  We are actually flying in and will not be renting a car so it will be easier for us to have small snack stuff and water delivered.  Any info would be appreciated.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## twodogs

Woods/Courtyard view rooms opened up at GCH for 10/18-10/21, which is our trip. I even got the winter sale rate for Sunday night. Off to cancel the DTD view room I had booked when nothing else was available.  I’m saving $600 by moving from DTD view to Woods Courtyard, and by getting the sale for Sunday night.


----------



## VandVsmama

Lettuce see what we can do...

Sorry, I couldn't resist.  Produce convention and all.

You could also try calling if you're not seeing any availability on the website.


----------



## Drnifer

Laurieannc said:


> I am well versed in most things WDW, but have almost zero knowledge about Disneyland.  A close friend is trying to get a reservation for the Grand Californian for specific dates in October 2019.  All of my usual ways to find rooms are turning up nothing, including trying to book direct through the Disney website.  Any tips or tricks on finding rooms there?  Any advice is greatly appreciated!


This is probably a long shot, but there are DVC rental/exchange groups on FB that occasionally have confirmed reservations available for rent if the owner isn’t able to use the reservation. It’s worth a try.


----------



## azdisneylover

If you have a Costco membership, check there.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Runnsally said:


> Any issues with taking kids to Hearthstone Lounge?  Noticed they have a kids menu.  Thanks.


There are always kids there. It's an open place. Truly a lobby bar. So not a big deal to have kids there.


----------



## stardusty21

We were there 2 weeks ago and used Vons (Pavillion) for grocery delivery. Arrived when they said they would and everything we ordered was there. They texted me when they arrived at the hotel and I met them down at the lobby and they brought the bags up to my room. Bell services will also bring them up for you.


----------



## StarlitNight05

stardusty21 said:


> We were there 2 weeks ago and used Vons (Pavillion) for grocery delivery. Arrived when they said they would and everything we ordered was there. They texted me when they arrived at the hotel and I met them down at the lobby and they brought the bags up to my room. Bell services will also bring them up for you.


The only caveat to this is that if you order alcohol you must meet the delivery person yourself -- Bell Services cannot accept alcohol for guests.

As a side note we've ordered from Prime Now with great success. I liked being able to track the driver through the app and see exactly when they were pulling in for the delivery. Another option for folks -- particularly if you already have an Amazon Prime membership. Delivery is free for orders over $35. There is usually a coupon code for $10 off for first time orders too.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Runnsally said:


> Any issues with taking kids to Hearthstone Lounge?  Noticed they have a kids menu.  Thanks.




Hearthstone is all ages, under 21 just can not sit at the actual bar.


----------



## whjensen

Hey there, we just booked a premium view at GCH and they put us in a pool view, which is fine.  They also said specifically that the room is 2 queens only, no trundle.

1. My understanding is the 2 queen rooms don't have a sleeper chair, correct?
2. Has anyone had success in calling the reservation line to move over to a theme park view?  (Knowing there is no guarantees and it depends if there is a cancellation)


----------



## MrsD.Duck

whjensen said:


> Hey there, we just booked a premium view at GCH and they put us in a pool view, which is fine.  They also said specifically that the room is 2 queens only, no trundle.
> 
> 1. My understanding is the 2 queen rooms don't have a sleeper chair, correct?
> 2. Has anyone had success in calling the reservation line to move over to a theme park view?  (Knowing there is no guarantees and it depends if there is a cancellation)


I had to call early summer because i had made our reservation for a theme park view and they out it in as a pool view, changing itnto what i orginally thought i had told them cost an extra 100.00. The last few times our 2 queens was exactly that with a regular sofa.


----------



## tikimao

Just returned from a lovely stay at the GCH. We had a standard view, but we were able to see a peek-a-boo view of the Disneyland fireworks. A nice treat since we got too tired to stay in the parks for them more than once. 

Pool/hot tub hours were 9am- 9pm, with the Redwood pool (slide pool) open 10-6pm. I really wish they'd extend the pool hours--it would be so very nice to have a hot tub soak after a late night in the parks. 

White Water Snacks is still there, that's where the free coffee for hotel guests is. The new Craftsman Lounge is lovely--great poolside lounge area, bar, and they bring you food if you are lounging around the pool. Really nice, we liked it a lot.

Bell services is awesome, super fast and friendly. 

I can't imagine staying anywhere else on a trip to DL/DCA!


----------



## julesann

whjensen said:


> Hey there, we just booked a premium view at GCH and they put us in a pool view, which is fine.  They also said specifically that the room is 2 queens only, no trundle.
> 
> 1. My understanding is the 2 queen rooms don't have a sleeper chair, correct?
> 2. Has anyone had success in calling the reservation line to move over to a theme park view?  (Knowing there is no guarantees and it depends if there is a cancellation)



Last October I had a 2 queen room with a trundle bed at the GCH.


----------



## azdisneylover

Just got back from staying at the DGC. If you are the type of person who does a load or two of laundry (think Grizzly rapids soaked clothes), I highly suggest to call the day before you go to check the status of the laundry facilities.


----------



## emchen

tikimao said:


> I can't imagine staying anywhere else on a trip to DL/DCA!



I couldn’t either so I tried staying at the Fairfield Inn Gateway property...which is probably about the same distance to The Esplanade.

Save you the long version...I need a better imagination, lol!  Worth it to stay on Disney Property. Serene stroll through DTDL compared with walking through “the real world”!


----------



## gottalovepluto

emchen said:


> I couldn’t either so I tried staying at the Fairfield Inn Gateway property...which is probably about the same distance to The Esplanade.
> 
> Save you the long version...I need a better imagination, lol!  Worth it to stay on Disney Property. Serene stroll through DTDL compared with walking through “the real world”!


It was the light literally falling out of the (barely functioning) hot tub (noticed _after_ I got into the hot tub) that sealed FI as a “nope” in my book.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Minniesgal said:


> Anyone know how to contact the Grand Californian.  We stayed in August and they have put through a charge on my credit card despite us not charging to the room and I have no idea who or how to complain


I may be too late but call Disney and ask for the Hotel Billing telling them you have an error on your bill.


----------



## whjensen

julesann said:


> Last October I had a 2 queen room with a trundle bed at the GCH.


Thanks.  I asked about that.  They said that the particular room I'm booked into does not have the trundle.  I should add that just had a conversation with one of the reservation agents and she explained that they are actually still two classes of rooms and the theme park view has a different price.  Go figure.


----------



## Runnsally

Hi, all. First time to DL. Can I activate an e-ticket at the Grand Californian hotel DCA entrance or do I have to go to the main DCA park entrance?  Thanks!


----------



## ParkHopper1

Runnsally said:


> Hi, all. First time to DL. Can I activate an e-ticket at the Grand Californian hotel DCA entrance or do I have to go to the main DCA park entrance?  Thanks!




All entry tickets are valid at any gate including Monorail and the GCH gate to DCA


----------



## Ciyra

It seems like every time I try to rent DVC points to get a one bedroom villa at Grand Californian I have no luck. I have only successfully rented DVC at WDW. Has anyone ever had any luck? Is it something you have to do at 11 months or does 7 or less work out sometimes? We're generally looking for a 1 bedroom mid-week during off peak seasons. 

Thanks!


----------



## limace

There is very little availability at 7 months for most units at GCV-I’d rent at 11 months, or at least before 7, if you can. What time of year are you trying to go?


----------



## JohnR5101

Back in June I tried at the 7 month point for February. One of the days wasn't available and it would have meant shifting to a weekend which was more costly so I decided not to do it at that time.
I have just put in at the 11 month point for 2nd or 3rd week of Sept 2020. Its available, but the process is that they inform the owners and one of them has to decide that they want to rent to you. Its been 2 weeks now waiting and I asked them how long it usually takes. They said they have seen it take up to 2 months to secure a reservation. And sometimes the availability goes away due to owners booking it for themselves.
Probably the best strategy is to go for off season and at a time when there is no other big draw for the parks (like a new ride opening). And getting it at 7 months is like winning the lottery.
We own a villa at the Marriott in Kaanapali and I know that it may be more difficult to break up a week into smaller day allotments and actually get all those days rented. So its possible that going for a whole week or for a weekend (higher rates) would be more attractive for the owners to rent it out? Not sure what is the most likely, but there could be factors like that which would increase or decrease your likelihood.
I'm prepared to go directly to Grand Californian to get regular rooms, but it will be about 40% more expensive to do that (uggh).


----------



## limace

I don’t think the full week thing is a factor with DVC since it’s not a a week based system. However, one thing to remember is that low season for DVC is not the same as low season for the parks-point cost per night drops when the parks are less busy so those are often higher demand times for owners to go as their points go farther.


----------



## Fred M

The one place I wish I would have bought at was the Grand Californian. This is one resort where even if you own here, it's near impossible to book unless you're booking at 11 months. And if you own at the Grand Californian, you're probably not renting out those points. If they ever add DVC space at Disneyland, then it will be easier. But until then, there will always be a huge demand for space and not enough points to go around for other DVC members and renters.


----------



## LilyJC

Fred M said:


> And if you own at the Grand Californian, you're probably not renting out those points.



Yes, this! I have two VGC contracts and the bulk of our DVC points are there. I would never rent out those points, but I think sometimes people on the DVC rent/trade board have some listed.

It’s actually typically pretty easy to book VGC as an owner before the 7 month window as long as it’s not an extremely popular event (d23 Expo, runDisney weekends - perhaps on a permanent hiatus , and MM that are announced months in advance). Definitely always put your rental request in at 11 months. At 7 months it’ll be almost impossible. 

Good luck with renting! The 1 bedroom is my favorite VGC villa!


----------



## KPeterso

Like above, I am a VGC owner and those points will never be available from me to rent. I use them all and if I don't, I will bank them for an extra visit for the next year.  You definitely want to get your request in at 11 months, and then have to hope the rental company can find a VGC owner with enough points available willing to do the rental. At 7 months, any owner can do the rental, but the villas will be gone at 8 AM that day.


----------



## SeaDis

For VGC, I think you will have better luck doing the leg work and renting direct from an owner.  And, if you have a good experience you may be able to make it a regular/annual agreement with the same person.  The brokers just do not seem to get much inventory anymore as mentioned above.  The rent/trade board here is active and there is another good one out there which I doubt I can link here.

You will likely have to pay same price as broker or maybe $0.50-$1 more per point.  And you assume the risk yourself for the same cost as lower-risk broker, but most people renting out points have experience and plenty of references.  Just have to do the homework.  I would start watching for listings at 12 months and make contact with any listings of interest starting 11.5 months.  It doesn't need to happen right at 11 months for 1-bedroom, I would say 8 to 11 months to be safe except for the absolute peak period.  That does not apply to studios, those go faster as mentioned.

It used to be much easier pre-2012.  But, like the rest of DLR, when Carsland opened the word got out and rental demand went vertical combined with lack of supply.  Good luck hope you find one


----------



## Ciyra

Thank you all for the guidance! I really appreciate it!
Sounds like I'm coming up with more reasons why I should buy my own DVC points at VGC.


----------



## otten

My understanding is that VGC is the toughest resort to get into. I'm not sure if it's still true but I believe at one point they even closed the waitlist to buy VGC points direct. 

Based on that your only shot is going to be putting in your request ahead of 11 months. Davids for example will let you submit a request ahead of 11 months and then if you're lucky they might get an owner lined up to book for you right at 11 months. 

Demand way outstrips supply in this case.


----------



## Minniesgal

I think you will be very very lucky if you manage to rent VGC.  You would need an owner there and the points are the most exoensive so people tend to use them themselves.


----------



## mcm574

Just to provide another experience - while I can't speak for seven months, we were able to get a reservation at about 9.5 months out (I submitted a request in late-ish March 2019 for early January 2020, got confirmation that I had a reservation about three weeks later). So yes, early planning is key, but it is possible to get something even if you don't book at exactly the eleven month mark.


----------



## JohnR5101

limace said:


> ... one thing to remember is that low season for DVC is not the same as low season for the parks-point cost per night drops when the parks are less busy so those are often higher demand times for owners to go as their points go farther.



Yes, that makes complete sense! That's why if I owned VGC I would go then and use my own points for greatest value.



KPeterso said:


> ...I am a VGC owner and those points will never be available from me to rent. I use them all and if I don't, I will bank them for an extra visit for the next year.



As an owner at the Kaanapali Marriott, I completely agree. We bought there because it was the first timeshare presentation where we said "I would like to come back here every year". That has held true. We didn't buy it as an investment to rent out. But as PP said, they were able to get one at 9.5 months out, so maybe it will work for us.

We've stayed at GC probably for 4 trips now and my wife says its her favorite because of the location and ease of popping in or out of the room. Also have stayed just across the street which is not much farther away, but that extra distance plus nothing compares to the GC, that just puts it over the top for us.


----------



## Fred M

Only time I ever got into VGC on the DVC side was last October. My wife had a friend coming in from Australia. About 27 days before the friend is set to arrive, my wife says, "we should use our points and take her to Disneyland." Heavy eye roll. I tell my wife we should probably get a room off property for cash. My wife says no. 

I call up Member Services. No hotel space for points at the Disneyland Hotel, Paradise Pier, or Grand Californian (three conferences were overlapping). Cast Member says, "I know it might be useless, but you want me to check VGC space?" Sure, why not. He comes back with 3 nights for a 2-bedroom villa. It was perfect! My wife and our son and I slept in the master and my wife's friend had a bedroom area all to herself.


----------



## montreid

For all you locals of VGC and others -- how is waitlisting close in on studios/1br clear say 2-8 weeks out?  I'm trying to gauge how well the waitlist works vs needing to troll the reservation site daily at 5am


----------



## emchen

otten said:


> My understanding is that VGC is the toughest resort to get into. I'm not sure if it's still true but I believe at one point they even closed the waitlist to buy VGC points direct


Still true as of July 2019.  

Thats when the DW and I took a DVC Tour at Aulani and the guide explicitly said the waitlist at VGC is closed.  I’ve also read more than a few posts on here since I joined, of people actually on the waitlist and have been (and still are) waiting 18-24 months!


----------



## emchen

montreid said:


> For all you locals of VGC and others -- how is waitlisting close in on studios/1br clear say 2-8 weeks out?  I'm trying to gauge how well the waitlist works vs needing to troll the reservation site daily at 5am


How many nights? 

Studio for one night ~1%. More than one consecutive -0%.

1BR for one night ~10%. -2% and less for more.

*wild estimate / speculation from a VGC stalker.
**Just saw a studio avail this afternoon for 20 pts for this Sunday 10/27.


----------



## coasternut22

Just wanted to post this because I was amazed it happened, but about three weeks ago we put in a request for a studio June 27-30 2020. The dates were available but they didn’t have an owner.  A couple of days ago we got the rental agreement. I was blown away because it was a total, shot in the dark.  We were alway planning on staying PP as a backup.  I’ve rented many times for WDW, and this was the first for VGC.  Your miles will vary, but I did want to post a recent success story.


----------



## Aurora0427

Since OP has been answered, thought I’d ask a different question. Do they have room to build any additional vacation club space at the Disneyland Resort? I’d love to see DVC at the Disneyland Hotel. I’d be first in line to buy!


----------



## dieumeye

Aurora0427 said:


> Since OP has been answered, thought I’d ask a different question. Do they have room to build any additional vacation club space at the Disneyland Resort? I’d love to see DVC at the Disneyland Hotel. I’d be first in line to buy!


Yes and no. Any new construction at the DLR pretty much has to involve removing existing structures and getting creative with layouts (which also has to take into consideration zoning laws that affect what kind of thing they can build on different parts of their property).

I mean, they probably could find a way to build a “4th Tower” for DVC at DLH, but it would involve reconfiguring, demolishing, and/or building over existing structures.

There were short term plans to build another hotel on property, and while everybody wants another on-property hotel, the location and design was interesting to say the least - basically right on top of the west side of DTD and “blocking” the DLH).

Disney does own some property outside the main resort area, so I’d speculate that those are the most likely for a new hotel/DVC property, but building one there is not likely to happen until a major decision is made about the future expansion of DLR (like adding a 3rd park, for example).


----------



## Brett Wyman

We had no trouble renting there for May 2019 through Davids. But we had our request queued up a couple of weeks before the 11th month window. So at least a few owners rent there : )


----------



## mentos

All good points above. I will probably never rent out my points for VGC, I actually think David’s, et al need to set a wholly different pay scale for this resort.

The retail cost of a hotel room here for my three night stay this weekend was north of $2700. It cost me 68 points for a studio stay (2nd lowest on the scale) but October has turned into one of the busiest times at DL. Even renting at $16pt, that would net me only $1088. Owners who are listing on David’s either a) do not realize this or b) don’t care and just want the security of David’s handling everything.

side note: I bought at $150/pt resale some years ago, I’ve seen current pricing at $200/pt. I read here once that, at the heart of the recession when VGC opened, prices were as low as $81/pt with incentives. 

it’s unlikely there will be another DVC property in Anaheim as the number of units in the resort district are strictly capped because these units are not subject to the hotel tax (only property tax, which itself is preferably capped under prop 13....unless split roll is approved by voters in the coming elections, so watch for that).


----------



## Aurora0427

dieumeye said:


> Yes and no. Any new construction at the DLR pretty much has to involve removing existing structures and getting creative with layouts (which also has to take into consideration zoning laws that affect what kind of thing they can build on different parts of their property).
> 
> I mean, they probably could find a way to build a “4th Tower” for DVC at DLH, but it would involve reconfiguring, demolishing, and/or building over existing structures.
> 
> There were short term plans to build another hotel on property, and while everybody wants another on-property hotel, the location and design was interesting to say the least - basically right on top of the west side of DTD and “blocking” the DLH).
> 
> Disney does own some property outside the main resort area, so I’d speculate that those are the most likely for a new hotel/DVC property, but building one there is not likely to happen until a major decision is made about the future expansion of DLR (like adding a 3rd park, for example).



This is all very interesting. I didn’t even realize they had room for a 3rd park. I think a 3rd park would be pretty neat and we’d definitely love another DLR hotel or dvc.


----------



## montreid

emchen said:


> How many nights?
> 
> Studio for one night ~1%. More than one consecutive -0%.
> 
> 1BR for one night ~10%. -2% and less for more.
> 
> *wild estimate / speculation from a VGC stalker.
> **Just saw a studio avail this afternoon for 20 pts for this Sunday 10/27.


Thanks for a the data point.   So snowballs in SoCal do exist 

We're in the process of getting a small AUL contract in place to give this methodology a go and kicking around a larger AUL and VGC contract for distance extended stays locally and AUL both (and of course WDW too).

There WAS an expansion of DVC planned on the west side of DTD and they even closed AMC and Rainforest Cafe in anticipation of construction of it, but Anaheim changed the terms and Disney wasn't having anything of it.  Canceled the building plans for now.  Still no word on the what that portion is and remains an empty spot unfortunately.  At least they have a stage there for entertainment.


----------



## mentos

Aurora0427 said:


> This is all very interesting. I didn’t even realize they had room for a 3rd park. I think a 3rd park would be pretty neat and we’d definitely love another DLR hotel or dvc.



It would theoretically be the Fujishige property under long term lease south of Harbor/Katella, currently a parking lot. 

But they passed on buying GardenWalk which would have provided some continuous land to the property.

My best guess is Angel Stadium...if that property hits the market, it’s the largest continuous block of land in the area that can be developed. Perhaps in my lifetime


----------



## montreid

Disney has plenty of surface lots to convert over for development before jumping over to Angel's.  Toystory lot (Fujishige Farm) would be interesting smallish 3rd park.  I could easily see that develop over this century and hinges on how Gardenwalk fleshes out with all the new hotel build around it coming online this year with the Pumba lot's future

More interesting is the immediate DTD development and what they have in plans for the new terrible DTD parking behind PP.


----------



## mentos

montreid said:


> Disney has plenty of surface lots to convert over for development before jumping over to Angel's.  Toystory lot (Fujishige Farm) would be interesting smallish 3rd park.  I could easily see that develop over this century and hinges on how Gardenwalk fleshes out with all the new hotel build around it coming online this year with the Pumba lot's future
> 
> More interesting is the immediate DTD development and what they have in plans for the new terrible DTD parking behind PP.



Probably low priority until they can get a sweetheart deal with city council (they’ll wait it out until a friendly one is seated). At least my beloved Earl of Sandwich was able to reopen!

With JW Marriott opening at AGW in February, I will have another four diamond option in the area (but VGC still my preferred for the location).


----------



## longboard55

I heard Anaheim does not want anymore time shares because they lose the 15% tax.    We own at the Grand,  I use to think anyone who owned a time share was crazy, but just the savings on parking and taxes is pretty significant.   I know the point price is high, but look for a small buy and figure on going every 2 or 3 years, its still a great deal at current prices.  You really need the 11 month to get a room, not hard at 11 but long gone at 7


----------



## tasha99

I have rented out a reservation at VGC to another member here, but it was booked with WDW points.  I own at VGC, and those points are for family trips to VGC only (would never use them on another resort)..  I was able to add a day to one of our family trips by renting points from a member here, but it was just a day tacked on, and unfortunately, we had to move rooms, which was a pain.  I have not had trouble booking prior to the 7 month window and have been successful twice getting a reservation at 7 months on non-VGC points.


----------



## mentos

tasha99 said:


> I have rented out a reservation at VGC to another member here, but it was booked with WDW points.  I own at VGC, and those points are for family trips to VGC only (would never use them on another resort)..  I was able to add a day to one of our family trips by renting points from a member here, but it was just a day tacked on, and unfortunately, we had to move rooms, which was a pain.  I have not had trouble booking prior to the 7 month window and have been successful twice getting a reservation at 7 months on non-VGC points.



Don’t you love when that happens? It’s like hitting the lotto! I used my $100/pt AUL points to waitlist last month and it triggered on day 7.

Woe is the VGC member who cancelled and has points in holding, as its slim pickings at month 7.


----------



## Aladora

Ciyra said:


> It seems like every time I try to rent DVC points to get a one bedroom villa at Grand Californian I have no luck. I have only successfully rented DVC at WDW. Has anyone ever had any luck? Is it something you have to do at 11 months or does 7 or less work out sometimes? We're generally looking for a 1 bedroom mid-week during off peak seasons.
> 
> Thanks!



I rented points for a 1 bedroom this past August for 5 nights. I found someone who was willing to rent the points out and he was online bright and early exactly 11 months out. I'm not sure if there would have been an issue trying to book less than 11 months out but there were absolutely none at exactly 11 months. We were booking for our 20th wedding anniversary so I made sure I had someone lined up well in advance of the 11 month date.


----------



## longboard55

mentos said:


> Don’t you love when that happens? It’s like hitting the lotto! I used my $100/pt AUL points to waitlist last month and it triggered on day 7.
> 
> Woe is the VGC member who cancelled and has points in holding, as its slim pickings at month 7.


we had some points we were going to lose because I did not get the rollover timing perfect, so off to Aulani which is easy to book, but you are right, not many options for late bookings


----------



## Nonsuch

emchen said:


> ...DW and I took a DVC Tour at Aulani and the guide explicitly said the waitlist at VGC is closed.  I’ve also read more than a few posts on here since I joined, of people actually on the waitlist and have been (and still are) waiting 18-24 months!





mentos said:


> ...side note: I bought at $150/pt resale some years ago, I’ve seen current pricing at $200/pt. I read here once that, at the heart of the recession when VGC opened, prices were as low as $81/pt with incentives.


VGC direct price is $260/pt and going up on October 31, rumored price is $280/pt
The higher direct prices might make Disney exercise ROFR and sell to the waitlist


----------



## mentos

Nonsuch said:


> VGC direct price is $260/pt and going up on October 31, rumored price is $280/pt
> The higher direct prices might make Disney exercise ROFR and sell to the waitlist



People coming off the waitlists and getting direct contracts for VGC? Man that waitlist must be Club 33 level!


----------



## eMoneyBug

If you’re looking to rent VGC, i’ve seen some FB rental groups where a few members are pumping their VGC points for rental.


----------



## montreid

Well, I bid on a $155 contract and got it for $145 before it got stolen by another buyer --- but that's sale pending.  Another listing for $160 went pending this weekend too.   So lower PP contracts are being processed.   A bunch sitting around at $180-200 too, so would be interesting to see if Disney ROFR these two contracts and future ones to clear the WL


----------



## emchen

montreid said:


> Well, I bid on a $155 contract and got it for $145 before it got stolen by another buyer --- but that's sale pending.  Another listing for $160 went pending this weekend too.   So lower PP contracts are being processed.   A bunch sitting around at $180-200 too, so would be interesting to see if Disney ROFR these two contracts and future ones to clear the WL


When I first read this, I thought you must be looking at VGF and not VGC.  I always saw the lowest listings for VGC at "Resale Market" webpage, but never seen one (even stripped) under $180.  Which website did you see the one for $155???


----------



## montreid

Sent you PM -  don't want to link the company per forum policies.  Less eyeballs hyperlink to them the better IMHO.  They cannot even honor an accepted offer, what happens when a complication arises during the sale.  Stay away.

You can see it in ROFR thread for those curious.  

Stick with more reputable like
https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/listings/https://www.fidelityresales.com/resort/disneys-villas-grand-californian
The latter just had a $160 loaded go instantly that I missed out on because i was 'accepted' offer on this one


----------



## longboard55

Keep in mind with DVC and especially Grand Californian,  if you buy second owner retail your investment is just about guaranteed safe.  They do at times go down a little but that is pretty rare.   GC took a slight hit I think because they jacked the APs up so much, but usually the price just goes up.


----------



## tankgirl!

Hello, I just got off the phone with an operator at the Grand Californian, and when I requested a room with the sinks separated from the sleeping area, he said that after the renovations, all of the rooms have the sinks adjacent to the sleeping area and none are behind a door. I thought for certain some folks said that there were a few (rare) rooms in which the sinks were behind a door. Can anyone confirm or deny? If they do exist, what do I need to ask for (type of room)? Thanks, I'm checking in tomorrow and would really appreciate the help. In my family we have really early risers who get ready early and it'd be great to give them more privacy (and more sleep for the others!).


----------



## Nonsuch

tankgirl! said:


> Hello, I just got off the phone with an operator at the Grand Californian, and when I requested a room with the sinks separated from the sleeping area, he said that after the renovations, all of the rooms have the sinks adjacent to the sleeping area and none are behind a door. I thought for certain some folks said that there were a few (rare) rooms in which the sinks were behind a door. Can anyone confirm or deny? ...


This photo is from the Grand Californian site:

The title of the photos says "ada queen", so this is a Handicap Accessible room.
Bathroom has a pocket door and beds are low.

Do a room search and select "Accessible Rooms", so see a list of various configurations.

Note:  the photos are out of date (pre-renovation)


----------



## twodogs

We had a room like this with a pocket door earlier this year.  It was a King with a sleeper chair and pull down bed.  We didn’t request this specifically but it is just what we got.  We had to move rooms after the first night due to a mix up, so maybe it was an ADA room that they were blocking out and then they gave it to us due to the mix up?  Every other time we have stayed at the GCH (4 times this year already), we have not had the pocket door.


----------



## bandaidqueen

We have always had sink outside bathroom even before renovations. Have always had a pocket door separating sink area from toilet/shower or tub.


----------



## julesann

I am guessing this info is in this thread somewhere but I want to share something I learned the hard way this past week: I forgot my prescription sunglasses and my dh mailed them overnight express via USPS. He called the GCH for the hotel’s mailing address. However, they did not tell him that only UPS and Fedex packages go directly to the hotel.

If you send something via USPS or Amazon they will go to the resort’s administrative offices to be sorted and this will take an additional full day. So even though my glasses arrived by noon on property they did not arrive to the GCH until the next afternoon. Although I worked with Bell Services with many calls and visits to them, they were unable to expedite their arrival.


----------



## emchen

julesann said:


> I am guessing this info is in this thread somewhere but I want to share something I learned the hard way this past week: I forgot my prescription sunglasses and my dh mailed them overnight express via USPS. He called the GCH for the hotel’s mailing address. However, they did not tell him that only UPS and Fedex packages go directly to the hotel.
> 
> If you send something via USPS or Amazon they will go to the resort’s administrative offices to be sorted and this will take an additional full day. So even though my glasses arrived by noon on property they did not arrive to the GCH until the next afternoon. Although I worked with Bell Services with many calls and visits to them, they were unable to expedite their arrival.


That is definitely good to know. Sorry to hear about the hassle. Stuff like that seems like a missed opportunity by GCH to showcase some Disney Magic. Just my opinion.


----------



## Nonsuch

julesann said:


> I am guessing this info is in this thread somewhere but I want to share something I learned the hard way this past week: I forgot my prescription sunglasses and my dh mailed them overnight express via USPS. He called the GCH for the hotel’s mailing address. However, they did not tell him that only UPS and Fedex packages go directly to the hotel.
> 
> If you send something via USPS or Amazon they will go to the resort’s administrative offices to be sorted and this will take an additional full day. So even though my glasses arrived by noon on property they did not arrive to the GCH until the next afternoon. Although I worked with Bell Services with many calls and visits to them, they were unable to expedite their arrival.


Thanks for sharing, this information is not already in this thread.


----------



## julesann

Nonsuch said:


> Thanks for sharing, this information is not already in this thread.



Whoa--I'm impressed you know that...well I am very glad I could add this in then!!


----------



## Disney_Alli

emchen said:


> That is definitely good to know. Sorry to hear about the hassle. Stuff like that seems like a missed opportunity by GCH to showcase some Disney Magic. Just my opinion.



I had a similar problem when a purse I ordered was showing delivered but no one at the hotel could tell me where it was - I lost a little sleep over that as it was a Disney Dooney and we were only on property for 3 or 4 nights that trip but eventually I got it. I'm very sorry that happened with your glasses!


----------



## bluecruiser

julesann said:


> I am guessing this info is in this thread somewhere but I want to share something I learned the hard way this past week: I forgot my prescription sunglasses and my dh mailed them overnight express via USPS. He called the GCH for the hotel’s mailing address. However, they did not tell him that only UPS and Fedex packages go directly to the hotel.
> 
> If you send something via USPS or Amazon they will go to the resort’s administrative offices to be sorted and this will take an additional full day. So even though my glasses arrived by noon on property they did not arrive to the GCH until the next afternoon. Although I worked with Bell Services with many calls and visits to them, they were unable to expedite their arrival.


That's a bummer ... I wanted to clarify that deliveries from Amazon Prime Now (their grocery/beer/etc. service) do not go to the resort's administrative offices. They end up with Bell Services, so there's no additional day delay to receive them.


----------



## traci

Hi, does anyone have any insight on room request for this category?  The hotel is huge and I am wondering if there is location/floor to note on reservation


----------



## Becca1007

I like the ones that face the monorail.


----------



## dmar

We booked a standard room last year and got upgraded to a partial view of the woods/monorail and that was awesome. Definitely enjoyed my coffee in the mornings in the balcony as the family was getting ready for magic morning/day.  I used to buy the coffee at Hearthstone lounge, but now I'm going to have to check for the free coffee in the mornings at  White water Snacks.


----------



## ParkHopper1

All fo the Courtyard rooms are equally good IMO.


----------



## dmar

We were on the third or fourth floor at gch from what I can remember.


----------



## traci

Thank you all for the help - much appreciated!  It's been a few years since we have been there and I wasn't sure


----------



## Runnsally

Near Napa Rose elevators - makes DCA entrance so easy.


----------



## julesann

dmar said:


> We booked a standard room last year and got upgraded to a partial view of the woods/monorail and that was awesome. Definitely enjoyed my coffee in the mornings in the balcony as the family was getting ready for magic morning/day.  I used to buy the coffee at Hearthstone lounge, but now I'm going to have to check for the free coffee in the mornings at  White water Snacks.



A few weeks ago coffee at White water snacks was  disappointing---very weak.  Had to dump it and get a cup later at Starbucks.


----------



## traci

What about parking?  Is it convenient to self park at GCH or do you recommend valet?


----------



## TinkerTay

I love the woods view rooms, they’re my favorite! It’s so nice and relaxing to sit on the balcony with the trees, and the monorail going by... I’ll be in one this weekend and can’t wait! Near the Napa Rose elevators is best for DCA entrance, but I’ve never had a bad woods view room while staying there. I’ve never had to park a car (we fly & shuttle) but apparently the self park lot is right across the street and easy access...


----------



## Buson808

The pixar pier views are all tree views.   I wouldnt mind a woods monorail view.


----------



## McNs

This was our woods view last month - room was (I think) 5347, 5th floor facing Grizzly, though the trees blocked the view. The location was AWESOME, so convenient. 

I think I’m general that category of room is going to be in a good location, either close to the Napa Rose elevators or the main Libby elevators.

In terms of valet vs self park, I’m spending so much on the room I may as well pay for valet, plus it’s only a few dollars more per night vs self.


----------



## DizMe

I personally book the cheapest tier (which is sometimes a high category because of the specials they run, where the standard level is the same price as the better levels because it's not discounted), and I ask for a room close to the elevators, in particular I ask for the wing over or near Napa Rose. That elevator bank is just so convenient and much less used than the main elevators. It comes out in a tiny lobby right between Storytellers and Napa Rose, so it's convenient for pool, DCA, restaurants and the main lobby. I don't care at all about the view because I've been there a lot and there isn't too much of a view IMO, plus I don't spend much time looking out at this point. I'm much more picky about the actual room location because I don't want to walk a mile to get to an elevator, which is how some of the rooms feel.


----------



## GeneralTso

We book this view all the time! The best is when the Monorail goes right under you. It's a very cool experience to see it approach directly in front of you.
Sorry, I can't remember the room numbers. There are also some not so great views in this category, they look directly into some trees. So, technically most definitely a "woods" view, but you can't see anything else.

A room near the Napa Rose elevators is great, really easy in and out.  Keep in mind, there are also Woods/Courtyard view rooms inside the main lobby of the GC.


----------



## dmar

We usually self park vs. valet.  It's 25 dollars to self park in the lot across the street near Paradise Pier.  Never had an issue with the parking lot being full.  It's probably a five minute walk at most from the lobby entrance to crossing the street and waiting for the light to change.


----------



## chrisaman

I think you don't want to be above the monorail. If you get that room you don't get a balcony I do believe


----------



## twodogs

This is the room type we always book, and we have overlooked the monorail many times.  We have always had a walk out balcony.


----------



## chrisaman

twodogs said:


> This is the room type we always book, and we have overlooked the monorail many times.  We have always had a walk out balcony.


I mean the exact room over the monorail. It is only like 2 rooms that are like that


----------



## twodogs

chrisaman said:


> I mean the exact room over the monorail. It is only like 2 rooms that are like that


Oh!   I didn’t know that existed!  Sounds sort of cool but I think I would rather have the balcony so I’m glad we have not received that room.


----------



## azdisneylover

traci said:


> What about parking?  Is it convenient to self park at GCH or do you recommend valet?



For us, not convenient. We valet.


----------



## JoshDek

traci said:


> What about parking?  Is it convenient to self park at GCH or do you recommend valet?



We like the Valet.  Its only $10 more and it made check in and out easy.  When we checked out they had are car all loaded for us and ready to go.  Very convenient!


----------



## traci

So we ended up doing valet because it was easy and I felt lazy.  Our room was perfection too.  Walk out balcony, above monorail (5th floor) and we even saw the fireworks!  I was (magically) shocked by that!!  Thank you all for the advice


----------



## danceanddisney2010

We will be at the GCH next weekend.. so excited! Last time we stayed at the hotel was a year ago, so we haven't experienced the new White Water Snacks. I saw video from when it first reopened and it looked like it was lacking some of the stuff it originally had. Is this still true today? We used to use it as our little "grocery store" and get our bananas, kashi cereal, bagels, and such. In the video I saw it looked as though the cereal was missing .. only saw oatmeal.. and no bagels.. and overall it was looking a little more counter service than usual. Hopefully that was just the reopening phase and since then it has returned to normal.


----------



## franandaj

danceanddisney2010 said:


> In the video I saw it looked as though the cereal was missing .. only saw oatmeal.. and no bagels.. and overall it was looking a little more counter service than usual.



I went in there this past weekend hoping it would be more like the BCV Marketplace and they had hardly anything for use/heating in a villa. There were some frozen pizzas, yogurt, I saw the oatmeal. I was looking for Chicken Noodle soup and they didnt have that either.


----------



## Version 6

I have what is a completely random question.

Say you are at DCA and wanting to leave the park for dinner. If you leave DCA via the main gate and head to Downtown Disney for dinner, and then back to DCA (or Disneyland Park for that matter), presumably you won't need to go through security again, because you haven't left the resort.

But, if you were to leave DCA, head in to GCH for dinner, and then back into DCA will you need to go through security again? If so, are there security checkpoints at both the GCH entrance into DCA, and the Downtown Disney entrance from DCA?


----------



## bluecruiser

Version 6 said:


> I have what is a completely random question.
> 
> Say you are at DCA and wanting to leave the park for dinner. If you leave DCA via the main gate and head to Downtown Disney for dinner, and then back to DCA (or Disneyland Park for that matter), presumably you won't need to go through security again, because you haven't left the resort.
> 
> But, if you were to leave DCA, head in to GCH for dinner, and then back into DCA will you need to go through security again? If so, are there security checkpoints at both the GCH entrance into DCA, and the Downtown Disney entrance from DCA?


Yes, there are security checkpoints at both, going from the hotel into DCA and Downtown Disney.


----------



## Version 6

bluecruiser said:


> Yes, there are security checkpoints at both, going from the hotel into DCA and Downtown Disney.



Thank you!


----------



## VegasDis

I just booked our stay at GCH for mid-January! This will be our first time staying there and we will have stayed at all 3 of the Disney hotels. So excited!


----------



## chrisaman

Walls are up around the spa entrance. Went up over night


----------



## chrisaman

chrisaman said:


> Walls are up around the spa entrance. Went up over night


We also walked the hallway right over this construction and it was very loud with jackhammers and stuff. I hope they arent filling those 2nd floor rooms


----------



## Sunclytie

A couple of weeks ago, I had the opportunity to stay club level at the Grand Californian. My family had a tough year this year, it was both my and my daughter Dot’s birthday, so we decided to save up our pennies and splurge on three nights at the Grand — November 9, 10, and 11th. This coincided with the beginning of holiday season, so we were super excited.

I was inspired by @Reepicheep's fantastic and detailed reviews of the Paradise Pier club level, so I decided to do something similar for the GCH club level.

*Day 1: Saturday breakfast*

My daughter, who was turning 5 years old today, and my husband wanted to go straight to the parks and start riding Big Thunder Mountain. So I got the exciting task of checking in! We’d stayed the night before at the Residence Inn so we could get 3.5 full days in the parks, so I caught a Lyft to take me and the bags over to the Grand.

When we arrived, a nice man met me out front, asked my name, and helped me get my bags to bell services. Then he whisked me upstairs to the sixth floor and left me with the concierge ladies to check in. All the arrangements were made, and then she took me into the lounge to explain the offerings, and give some previews of what was to come. This day, she noted, they were having a live churro-making demonstration at 5:30 PM!

Here’s what was offered that day for breakfast:

Make your own donut bar (plain donuts with chocolate sauce, caramel sauce, Mickey sprinkles, nuts, and bacon)
Croissants
Mini danishes
Oatmeal
Toast
Cheddar biscuits
Deviled eggs
Yogurt
Fruit
Coffee
Tea
Hot chocolate packs
Mickey Mouse-shaped marshmallows

I ate a croissant (very good), a cheddar biscuit (meh) and some strawberries (good) and a cup of coffee (actually really good).

I should note that I am two months pregnant so there were (disappointingly) a fair number of things I couldn’t eat. I was really disappointed that I couldn’t have any of the mimosas or sparkling wine which were basically available from the moment the lounge opened in the morning to the moment it closed.

After the coffee, I wrapped some croissants up in a napkin to take to my family and went to join them in the parks.


----------



## Sunclytie

Day 1.5: Saturday tea, Grand Traditions, and dessert

After a pleasant morning at the parks, and lunch at the Blue Bayou, we headed back to the lounge around 2:30. Here’s what was offered for teatime:

Ham and Brie sandwiches
Turkey sandwiches
Blueberry scones
Dulce de leche cookies
Chex mix
Spicy mix
Wasabi peas
Gummy bears
Goldfish crackers

We were totally stuffed after the Blue Bayou, but my husband and I had some Chex Mix and spicy mix combined, and my daughter had a dulce de leche cookie. I think there were fewer items available because we came in at the end of service. It was nice being able to hang out in the lounge and decompress.

We definitely wanted to see the live churro demonstration, so we went back to our room to change for the evening and then went back to the lounge. Here’s what they offered for “Grand Traditions”:

Charcuterie (duck prosciutto, salami)
Smoked cheddar
Fromage blanc
A cheddar-like cheese
Accompaniments (toast, breadsticks, fig jam, quince paste, mustard)
Crudite
Chips
Queso
Carnitas
Raspberry tarts
Green apple cheesecakes

They wheeled in a churro machine to make the churros, which consisted of putting them in the machine to warm them up and then rolling them in the flavored sugar. There were two flavors, cinnamon sugar and Froot Loops, and the nice lady gave us the most enormous plate of churros.

I’m glad I tried the Froot Loops churro, but it was pretty terrible.



After that we headed out to watch Fantasmic, which my daughter absolutely adored, but it was a little bit late for her, so she fell asleep in my husband’s arms on the way back. We both agreed we would stop by the lounge and get us some sweets and a beer for him. But with the lounge near closing, they didn’t have much left for dessert:

Espresso coupes (nobody liked these, there were tons left)
Chocolate covered strawberries
Raspberry beignets

I got a beer to go for my husband and filled up a napkin with strawberries and beignets for a feast in our room that night.


----------



## Sunclytie

Day 2: Sunday

I was excited because we had absolutely no reservations today – we were totally free and could do what we liked. It was tough getting everyone out of bed for Extra Magic Hour, but thankfully the lounge was there for COFFEE!!

Here’s what was offered for breakfast:

Pastries
Cheddar biscuits
Cold cuts
Fruit
Yogurt
Cereal
Bagels
Lox
Juice
Oatmeal
Toast
Coffee

Note: the build your own doughnut bar is only available every other day. Sad. I thought things were a bit lackluster today, but I got some pastries and fruit. My daughter tried Lucky Charms for the first time and thought it was the greatest thing ever, but wasn’t so thrilled about having to brush her teeth right afterwards.

*Sunday teatime*
Because my husband and daughter could ride more rides than I could, I went back to the lounge while they decided to ride Big Thunder Mountain again and again. Here’s what we had for Sunday tea:

Chipotle egg sandwiches
Goat cheese caprese toasts
Turkey sandwiches
Potato chips
Crudite
Palmiers
Blueberry scones
Raspberry filled cookies







The chipotle egg sandwiches were DELICIOUS and I ate way, way too many of these. The potato chips were also homemade and were really good. The goat cheese caprese toast was not good. The raspberry cookie was nice but the white chocolate piece on top was really sweet.

Every day they had two flavors of “spa water,” which I assume is water infused with various fruits. The watermelon spa water was excellent, and I liked the pineapple-orange spa water as well. They had sparkling wine or mimosas, and a full selection of wine and beer, you just had to go to the bar and ask for it.

*Sunday grand traditions*
I thought this was the best of the early evening offerings. Here’s what they had this day:

Charcuterie (salami, duck prosciutto)
Brie, cheddar, humboldt fog (one of my favorite cheeses!), quince paste, honey, fig jam
Festival of the potato:
Tater tots, mashed potatoes, roasted potatoes, Demi glacé
Crudite
Breadsticks, olive bread
Toast
Peanut butter chip cookies
Chia pudding
Chocolate pate

The tater tots were mixed – some were hot and crisp and some were cold and bleah. The mashed potatoes were excellent. I loved the peanut butter cookies.


----------



## Sunclytie

Day 2.5: Sunday dessert and a surprise

After such a long day yesterday, we wanted an early night, so we got back to the lounge about 8:15. A full set of desserts were on display:

Chocolate strawberries
Chocolate Raspberry tart
Macaron
Peanut butter bar
Hazelnut beignets

Around 8:30, a very nice CM came up to us and said that she and “a friend” would be reading a bedtime story in a minute and did we want to join in? Of course we did! My daughter and one other little girl came to the sofas, and the CM, who was absolutely delightful, read them “The Little Man of Disneyland.” About 5 minutes into the story, the “friend” joined in – it was Pluto! 





He was great, acting out all the parts of the story, and let all the kids hug him and pet him afterwards. It was so nice. I’m not sure if this is something they do every day but I would definitely try to be in the lounge around 8:30 to see!

One nice thing about the Disney hotels is that they have a “bedtime” channel, where actors read Disney stories as bedtime stories. We had Frozen read to us and then went to sleep.


----------



## Sunclytie

Day 3: Monday

Finally! *The Do It Yourself Donut bar! *I got everyone out of bed with the promise of custom donuts, and they did not disappoint.

My daughter's donut:





My donut:





My husband's extremely sensible breakfast:





Here’s what else that was offered for breakfast:
Croissants
Cheddar biscuits
Fruit
Smoked salmon and gravlax
Cold cuts
Deviled eggs
Toast
Oatmeal
Yogurt

I am sorry to say that we did not go to Monday teatime, as we went to the Napa Rose princess breakfast, and while it was a fabulous experience, I never wanted to eat anything ever again afterwards. Oh my goodness.





I passed out in the room while my husband and daughter went swimming.


----------



## Sunclytie

Day 3.5: A lost day 

We reconvened in time for *Monday Grand Traditions*:

Chicken, beef, vegetable skewers
Cheese (cheddar, port salut, purple moon)
Charcuterie
Breadsticks, olive bread
Crudite

The cheese and the breadsticks were very good.

I didn’t take notes on what the desserts were. Clearly the Princess Breakfast messed with my brain. We also didn’t stop by the lounge for dessert, as we had all the leftover princess desserts in our fridge. Monday was a bit of a lost day.


----------



## Sunclytie

Tuesday: The Grand Stretch

There are two exercise classes that everyone staying at a Disney hotel at Disneyland can participate in. One is the Power Walk, which is a really fast walk through DCA before the park opens, and the other is the Grand Stretch, which is a light yoga class also held in DCA before the park opens. I snagged a spot in the Grand Stretch class on Tuesday morning. We were to meet at the Grand Californian’s DCA entrance at 5:50 AM to sign waivers and so forth, and the class would begin promptly at 6.

There were two of us in the class, and the teacher was a very cheerful yoga instructor from LA who brought mats, towels, and water bottles. She gave lots of background information about the park and the Christmas decorations as we walked to the Redwood Challenge area. The class was held on the fort’s second level.

If you have the chance, I highly, highly, highly recommend you do this. I didn’t realize how much of a toll walking around the parks for three days takes on your body, but she designed the class to compensate for that activity, so there were lots of gentle hip stretches, back openers, and shoulder openers. It was a very, very gentle class – not quite restorative but I did not work up a sweat — but it just felt so good. I don’t think you’d need to have any background in yoga as she explained most of the poses, though she did take child’s pose and downward dog for granted.

The class lasted about forty minutes and then she walked us back to the entrance. We rolled up the mats for her and said goodbye.

This class is really popular, so make arrangements in advance!

When I arrived back at the hotel, they’d put up the Christmas tree! According to the yoga teacher, it took 8 full-time Disney cast members plus a team of contractors to get it in place. It was huge!


----------



## Sunclytie

Day 4: Breakfast on check-out day

I texted my husband to meet me in the lounge and headed there for breakfast and coffee. Here's what they had:

Alas, no do it yourself donuts today:
Cinnamon rolls
Pecan danish
Croissants
Cold cuts
Smoked salmon
Hard boiled eggs
Deviled eggs
Gravlax
Fruit
Oatmeal
Toast
Coffee

I had the cinnamon roll (good, but not as good as the ones at Napa Rose), a croissant, fruit, hard boiled eggs, and coffee.
My husband really liked the gravlax.

And that was the end of our time at the Grand! We were told that we would have lounge privileges until 3 PM on checkout day, but we didn’t use the lounge any more, mostly because we wanted to try the new Craftsman Bar and Grill (verdict: good. The outside area is nicer than the inside area).


----------



## Sunclytie

A note on beverages:
Every day at breakfast there was coffee, various types of Twinings tea, hot chocolate packets, sugar packets, and Mickey Mouse shaped-marshmallows. The hot drink setup disappeared as the day went on, but there was always the extremely fancy coffee machine that made lattes and cappucinos. Water came from a machine that provided still or sparkling.

In the mornings there were glass carafes of juice (orange and cranberry), which was replaced by spa water. There was always lemonade and iced tea. Finally, there was a refrigerator full of sodas and juices.

Alcoholic beverages were always available behind the bar. You just had to ask.


----------



## Sunclytie

*Was it worth it?*
From a pure value perspective — not really. I don’t think we made up for in what we ate the upcharge over the room. But there were a few things that were really great — the lounge itself was just a pleasant place to hang out, and it’s hard to beat bedtime stories with Pluto. I did feel really special being taken up to the sixth floor for check-in as well. So I would definitely do it again, but the value came as a feeling of being spoiled a little bit rather than pure value from the food and beverages.

The ladies at the concierge desk were always friendly. They helped us make a few arrangements. I was hoping that there would be a treat for my daughter’s or my birthday, but we didn’t luck out there.

The room we got was pretty great, though. Here’s the view:






One thing I will criticize GCH club level on is that the offerings in the lounge got really repetitive. It was basically the same thing over and over — it’s clearly designed for a one-night stay, certainly not a three-night stay. But with the extremely steep upcharge over non-club rooms, you’d think they’d be a bit more imaginative.

It was a great trip! I love staying at the GCH.


----------



## DizMe

Wow! Great review. It sounds like you had an exciting time and I love hearing about the lounge. Thanks!


----------



## Rayray650

Thank you for the detailed review. We are staying there for four nights in a couple of weeks and can’t wait  Will definitely plan to find out about story time.


----------



## dmar

Ok, just got back from GCH today.  

A few things for some peeps (I'm sure it's been mentioned before a lot but I'm a bit lazy and don't want to go back and re read all the pages of this thread). 

White water snacks is renamed Craftsman Grill.  The free coffee in the morning also includes Hot tea and Hot cocoa.  The coffee is the normal drip coffee and tea was just get hot water and grab the assorted tea bags by the cashier.  Hot cocoa was from the machine as well and tasted fine, kids enjoyed it.  You can get a tray for your cups and was located below the table that had the creamers (they also had assortment of milk, skim, low-fat, whole, half-half). One cm asked for my room key but didn't take any info down, the other days they didn't even bother, just asked what I got and jotted down on a piece of paper (I guess quantity?).  There was quite a few patrons that were surprised the hot drinks were free still.  Also the free drinks were till 11 am which the breakfast menu is over

We did a split stay and had one night in Paradise Pier, three nights in GCH (had to modify our dates/plan)  The bell desk moved our bags over from there to GCH without a hitch.

At check in, small candy canes were by each cm checking you in... 

Gingerbread house was amazing, even better was the Chip and Dale right along side it.

Stayed at room 4311.  Had a slight view of downtown Disney (close to Starbucks). and monorail... was upgraded from standard view to that one with a little pixie dust as they tried to move us closer to our friends on that side.  That was a bonus,

Also we were able to request late checkout today.  Normal checkout was 11, but they added another hour so we left by 12.  You can request late checkout depending on availability and occupancy rates no earlier than 6pm the night before. 

The morning it was raining today, coming back housekeeping staff gave us clean dry towels to dry off when walking the hallway from Downtown Disney before entering the lobby and had umbrella bags as well.  That was a nice gesture.

Only complaint with the room as always is the toilet paper... wish they would use something softer and thicker but that's just me lol.

Just a little tidbit I wanted to share


----------



## soopermummy

I didn't know you could get free coffee/tea at white water previously - missed out there!! 6 of us going next year (4 nights) so we will really make use of those extra hot drinks in the morning - I assume just help yourself and show key card if needed?
Thanks for the tip


----------



## Carrie in AZ

We arrive in a couple of weeks!  We have been blessed to stay at GCH before, but not since the refurb.  Are there coffee pots of any sort in the rooms? Mini fridge?

Thanks!


----------



## Kittyskyfish

Carrie in AZ said:


> We arrive in a couple of weeks!  We have been blessed to stay at GCH before, but not since the refurb.  Are there coffee pots of any sort in the rooms? Mini fridge?
> 
> Thanks!



There is a Keurig machine and coffee supplies in the rooms, as well as a mini fridge.  I use Starbucks instant packets instead and use the Keurig for hot water.  Works out well for me!


----------



## gerilyne

Carrie in AZ said:


> We arrive in a couple of weeks!  We have been blessed to stay at GCH before, but not since the refurb.  Are there coffee pots of any sort in the rooms? Mini fridge?
> 
> Thanks!


I think the mini fridges are smaller after the remodel just FYI (at least how it felt when we were there in Aug).


----------



## dmar

Yup just in the mornings till 11 at the Craftsman Grill (previously known as White Water Snacks).  Just go to the machine and then walk to the line with the cashier.  They may or may not ask for your room key but one day they did and the other two days we did not.  They were different cm's manning the cashier, so bring your key just in case.  They also told distomers in front of me that it was complimentary to guests.  I also saw some people walk in and walk out after serving themselves coffee but don't think that is the protocol.  If you're not sure, just ask the cm there.  

Yeah it's a little trek to get there (and cold) since you have to go out of the hotel towards the pool.  If you're close to the elevator by Napa Rose, it makes the trek that much better and closer.  Wished they would just put the coffee/tea in the lobby similar to other hotels that we've been too.  They could've done that at Hearthstone Lounge.


----------



## Aurora0427

I’m trying to decide between staying at the GCH or the DLH in late April for my birthday. We’ve stayed at the DLH and loved it, but I’ve always wanted to try the GCH. However, after several visits to the lobby, common areas and restaurants, I find the hotel to be very dark and the lighting is yellow. My question is this.... are the rooms bright and airy or dark like the lobby and the rest of the hotel? With the room discounts offered we could get it for a “reasonable” price and we’ve always wanted to try it!!!


----------



## DLgal

Aurora0427 said:


> I’m trying to decide between staying at the GCH or the DLH in late April for my birthday. We’ve stayed at the DLH and loved it, but I’ve always wanted to try the GCH. However, after several visits to the lobby, common areas and restaurants, I find the hotel to be very dark and the lighting is yellow. My question is this.... are the rooms bright and airy or dark like the lobby and the rest of the hotel? With the room discounts offered we could get it for a “reasonable” price and we’ve always wanted to try it!!!



They were renovated and are now pretty bright. There is a LOT of accent lighting, including along the ceiling border and it offers plenty of lighting options. Not sure what you mean by "yellow" light in the lobby. It is a warm color palette, but I never felt like it was yellow. I find the DLH rooms to be pretty drab lately. They just look tired, worn, and depressing. They desperately need a refurbishment. I'd go with GCH.


----------



## jfk4

I haven't been impressed with the upkeep of the DLH based on my recent stays.   The furniture and carpets in the rooms have seen better days and frankly need to be refurbished.   Even with the price differential I'd much rather stay at the GCH.


----------



## Aurora0427

DLgal said:


> They were renovated and are now pretty bright. There is a LOT of accent lighting, including along the ceiling border and it offers plenty of lighting options. Not sure what you mean by "yellow" light in the lobby. It is a warm color palette, but I never felt like it was yellow. I find the DLH rooms to be pretty drab lately. They just look tired, worn, and depressing. They desperately need a refurbishment. I'd go with GCH.



I think overall the lobby just feels super dark. But as long as the rooms aren’t, great. We’ll definitely go with the GCH, we’ve been dying to try it!


----------



## Aurora0427

jfk4 said:


> I haven't been impressed with the upkeep of the DLH based on my recent stays.   The furniture and carpets in the rooms have seen better days and frankly need to be refurbished.   Even with the price differential I'd much rather stay at the GCH.



We really had a great experience when we stayed at the DLH in October, but I do agree with you regarding the rooms. Disney could do a really cool mid century modern decor in those rooms and it would really go with the hotel. The furniture they have in there now just doesn’t go. It’s big and clunky and tired. Hopefully they do a refurb soon!


----------



## gerilyne

We just stayed at the GCH in August (and the DLH last year) and I really liked the Grand rooms over DLH.  There was a lot of worn spots in our room at the DLH and we were in an end room which was smaller than the GCH ones. I've stayed pre-remodel and now post and where the rest of the hotel is darker the rooms seem much brighter and quite airy than they were before. I think if you can afford to give it a try you should.


----------



## Carrie in AZ

We just stayed at GCH last week for three nights and I thought our room was very bright.  I love that hotel SO MUCH.  There isn’t one thing I dislike and it would always be my first choice.  Have a great trip no matter what you decide!


----------



## Geemo

Here are a couple of pics I took during one of our stays at the GCH


I love the storage under the beds.  There was also a day bed that isn't in the pic.


----------



## ParkHopper1

I actually liked the rooms better pre renovation when they WERE a bit darker and more intimate...


----------



## OKW Lover

Aurora0427 said:


> My question is this.... are the rooms bright and airy or dark like the lobby and the rest of the hotel?


Our experience in ~5 stays there over 5 years is that the rooms are not bright and airy.  The most recent renovation did brighten up the rooms significantly, but its still not "bright and airy".


----------



## Aurora0427

OKW Lover said:


> Our experience in ~5 stays there over 5 years is that the rooms are not bright and airy.  The most recent renovation did brighten up the rooms significantly, but its still not "bright and airy".



Yeah, that’s just not the vibe of the hotel. I’m a Grand Floridian lover- we’ve stayed there so many times, and what I love about it is how bright and airy everything is. I think I don’t jibe as well with the woodsy theme. Wilderness Lodge has always been my least favorite deluxe resort at WDW. But I think given our choices at DLR for onsite, GCH is worth trying once at least!!!! People on here seem to love it.


----------



## Aurora0427

Geemo said:


> Here are a couple of pics I took during one of our stays at the GCH
> View attachment 460765
> View attachment 460766
> I love the storage under the beds.  There was also a day bed that isn't in the pic.


 Thanks so much for the photos! Storage is awesome!


----------



## Aurora0427

Carrie in AZ said:


> We just stayed at GCH last week for three nights and I thought our room was very bright.  I love that hotel SO MUCH.  There isn’t one thing I dislike and it would always be my first choice.  Have a great trip no matter what you decide!



We are going to try it! We are going for my 40th birthday in late April and I think it’s the best choice!


----------



## Carrie in AZ

Aurora0427 said:


> We are going to try it! We are going for my 40th birthday in late April and I think it’s the best choice!



Yay!  May I suggest you request a room in the 300 wing that uses the elevators near Napa Rose.  We love that location.  Close to the DCA entrance and pool. We LOVE riding on GRR and quickly returning to our room to change! Quick and easy!  Have so much fun!


----------



## Aurora0427

Carrie in AZ said:


> Yay!  May I suggest you request a room in the 300 wing that uses the elevators near Napa Rose.  We love that location.  Close to the DCA entrance and pool. We LOVE riding on GRR and quickly returning to our room to change! Quick and easy!  Have so much fun!



Thank you SO much for the room tips!!!!!!


----------



## azdisneylover

In the mornings, if you drink coffee, tea or hot chocolate to start your day, Whitewater Snacks, (I don't remember the name change, and in my heart, it will always be WWS) you can get complimentary coffee, tea or/and hot chocolate by showing your room key.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Aurora0427 said:


> We really had a great experience when we stayed at the DLH in October, but I do agree with you regarding the rooms. Disney could do a really cool mid century modern decor in those rooms and it would really go with the hotel. The furniture they have in there now just doesn’t go. It’s big and clunky and tired. Hopefully they do a refurb soon!



Mid century decor would be so cool at DLH!


----------



## jkips

azdisneylover said:


> In the mornings, if you drink coffee, tea or hot chocolate to start your day, Whitewater Snacks, (I don't remember the name change, and in my heart, it will always be WWS) you can get complimentary coffee, tea or/and hot chocolate by showing your room key.



Thanks for sharing!   Good to know.


----------



## Rayray650

We just returned from five nights at GCH and two at DLH. We all felt very let down by the DLH. The service at the GCH was exceptional. The DLH was so so at best. We have just started planning our return trip for late 2021 and will definitely be returning to the GCH.


----------



## Rayray650

Duplicate post


----------



## disneygrandma

Our family will be staying at GC in a DVC villa in about a month.  Unfortunately, we will have to stay off-site our 1st night since we're unable to get a DVC villa that night.  We want to take advantage of early entry the next morning, which will be our check in date.  It will be too early to check out, transfer luggage, and check in at the GC front desk, AND still get to the park early enough to take advantage of the early entry.  

I was wondering if we check in online, will we be able to use the early entry?  We would love to hit the park early, then go back across the street to our off-site hotel, check out and then get our luggage over to GC. 

We would love to know if anyone has had experience with checking in online at GC in order to take advantage of the early entry.

Thanks so much!


----------



## otten

It isn't too early to check in unless for some reason you can't check out of your first hotel. 

When we were last there we ended up flying in a day earlier than planned so we stayed offsite that first night. The following day, the first day of our GCH reservation DCA had early entry at 7am. We left our first hotel around 5:45, took an uber to GCA. Checked in, got our room cards (which is proof of emh eligibility) and were in line to get into GCA at 6:30. Our room wasn't ready but we left our bags with bell services. 

There's no online check in (or at least there wasn't) at the DLR hotels.


----------



## bethwc101

disneygrandma said:


> Our family will be staying at GC in a DVC villa in about a month.  Unfortunately, we will have to stay off-site our 1st night since we're unable to get a DVC villa that night.  We want to take advantage of early entry the next morning, which will be our check in date.  It will be too early to check out, transfer luggage, and check in at the GC front desk, AND still get to the park early enough to take advantage of the early entry.
> 
> I was wondering if we check in online, will we be able to use the early entry?  We would love to hit the park early, then go back across the street to our off-site hotel, check out and then get our luggage over to GC.
> 
> We would love to know if anyone has had experience with checking in online at GC in order to take advantage of the early entry.
> 
> Thanks so much!


I agree with what @otten has said 100%. There is no reason you can't check into GCH early to use early entry. We do it every time. We have arrived at GCH before 6 and had no problem checking in and them stowing our luggage. 
They do NOT have an online check in option, so if you want to use early entry you will have to go to the front desk.


----------



## disneygrandma

Thanks for this info.  I thought they probably had online checkin, same as WDW.  

Some other thoughts I had:  Is it possible to checkin right after midnight? (so technically the calendar day of the checkin day)

Can luggage be stored at bell services the day before the reservation, so only small bags would need to be moved early that next morning? We're planning to go to the parks on our arrival day.  (day before our checkin day)

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## DLgal

No, you cannot check in right after midnight. The systems turn over to the new day somewhere around 3am. 

You will have to get up and get yourself to GCH very early, by 6:30. Checkin at that time will take 5 minutes, tops.


----------



## mamapenguin

I wonder why they don’t have online check in? That is a great feature at WDW. We got our room ready notification at about 8:20 in the morning before we boarded the Magical Express bus.


----------



## jcatron243

I am debating booking this for our spring break trip this year.  We usually stay off site, but this year is a splurge year.  What can you tell me about this?  I figure that the breakfast and snacks would be worth it, as well as the proximity.   It is my husband and my 20th year together so we want it to be extra special.


----------



## wench

We had to change room types on our 2nd day at GCH on our May trip.  It happened to be the morning SWGE opened, so we went down really early.  They told us an official time that they’ll start taking check ins & said we were too early.  I think they said 5:00am, but I can’t remember for sure.  It would probably be worth a call to the front desk, before you get there, just to double check the time.


----------



## dina444444

You have to check in at the desk since you need your room keys for earlier entry.


----------



## Rayray650

We just came back from five nights club level at GCH (16th December onwards) and two nights club level at DLH. I travelled with my parents in their 60s and my five year old daughter. Proximity to the parks was amazing. Food offerings and service levels at GCH exceeded all of our expectations. Nothing was too difficult for them to do, especially with a five year old who didn’t like some of the offerings. I requested a room close to the club and we were lucky enough to receive all of our requests. Our room was literally around the corner of the club room.

It will come down to personal preference and what you deem as value for money,  but for us the convenience and service levels were what was important.  My daughter would love to go back so I am now starting to plan a trip for 2021 for Halloween.  We will be staying at the GCH club level again for that trip.


----------



## SeaDis

@theluckyrabbit 
The above 4 or 5 posts look like they are from another thread.  Maybe they were moved to GCH Superthread by mistake.  Can you evaluate, please? Thank you!


----------



## montreid

Rayray650 said:


> We just came back from five nights club level at GCH (16th December onwards) and two nights club level at DLH. I travelled with my parents in their 60s and my five year old daughter. Proximity to the parks was amazing. Food offerings and service levels at GCH exceeded all of our expectations. Nothing was too difficult for them to do, especially with a five year old who didn’t like some of the offerings. I requested a room close to the club and we were lucky enough to receive all of our requests. Our room was literally around the corner of the club room.
> 
> It will come down to personal preference and what you deem as value for money,  but for us the convenience and service levels were what was important.  My daughter would love to go back so I am now starting to plan a trip for 2021 for Halloween.  We will be staying at the GCH club level again for that trip.


So for all those Club level folk -- did you eat all your meals in the Club and forgo all DLA food?  I can see the value of cost savings that would provide if one could resist the temptations of Dole Whips and Bengal BBQ and Beignets


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SeaDis said:


> @theluckyrabbit
> The above 4 or 5 posts look like they are from another thread.  Maybe they were moved to GCH Superthread by mistake.  Can you evaluate, please? Thank you!


Posts in question have been moved to the CA & the West forum.


----------



## azdisneylover

montreid said:


> So for all those Club level folk -- did you eat all your meals in the Club and forgo all DLA food?  I can see the value of cost savings that would provide if one could resist the temptations of Dole Whips and Bengal BBQ and Beignets



We(me, dh, b/g/g 17yr old triplets), have stayed GCH Club level and I can say, no, we did not eat all our meals in the Club, but, it was nice to get coffee and a few items in the morning before heading to the parks. I really enjoyed sitting on the balcony, snacking and drinking while watching the Monorail go by, especially after being in the parks for hours, and wanting to go back to the room to relax (but they are a door or two down from cleaning your room). I know, you can sit in the lobby, but at times, it is very loud in there. The actual food choices didn't impress dh or ds. From what I have seen other people post, DLH Club level has a bigger selection of food items that my family would eat.


----------



## franandaj

montreid said:


> So for all those Club level folk -- did you eat all your meals in the Club and forgo all DLA food?  I can see the value of cost savings that would provide if one could resist the temptations of Dole Whips and Bengal BBQ and Beignets



We stay frequently and enjoy club level often. I find that I like it for breakfast and end up forgoing other paid options cause we are not early morning people. I usually end up going to the lounge myself for coffee, bagel, oatmeal or something like that and bringing back something for my spouse who is less an early riser. We will visit the lounge in the evenings but prefer to have real dinners elsewhere.  We may stop in for dessert or before dinner for an appetizer but don't generally make our meals from the concierge lounge.


----------



## Rayray650

azdisneylover said:


> We(me, dh, b/g/g 17yr old triplets), have stayed GCH Club level and I can say, no, we did not eat all our meals in the Club, but, it was nice to get coffee and a few items in the morning before heading to the parks. I really enjoyed sitting on the balcony, snacking and drinking while watching the Monorail go by, especially after being in the parks for hours, and wanting to go back to the room to relax (but they are a door or two down from cleaning your room). I know, you can sit in the lobby, but at times, it is very loud in there. The actual food choices didn't impress dh or ds. From what I have seen other people post, DLH Club level has a bigger selection of food items that my family would eat.


Agree on being able to sit and relax. We ate both in the club and in the parks. As to the DLH club level, we were verrryyyyy disappointed in it. Stayed five nights club level at GCH and two night DLH in December. There were nowhere near the number of options as at GCH and what we did try we were not happy with. It comes down to personal preference but we won’t be staying club level at DLH again.


----------



## azdisneylover

Rayray650 said:


> Agree on being able to sit and relax. We ate both in the club and in the parks. As to the DLH club level, we were verrryyyyy disappointed in it. Stayed five nights club level at GCH and two night DLH in December. There were nowhere near the number of options as at GCH and what we did try we were not happy with. It comes down to personal preference but we won’t be staying club level at DLH again.



Oh wow, was this December, 2019?


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

We’ll be staying at GCH in a few weeks. Stayed there before and love it.  We won’t be getting there until around 9 or 10 pm. Hoping to get a room in a certain area.  Do you think our chances are less if checking in late?


----------



## Rayray650

azdisneylover said:


> Oh wow, was this December, 2019?


Hi. Yes December 2019. 16th - 20th at GCH. Nights of 20th and 21st at DLH.


----------



## DebbieB

mamapenguin said:


> I wonder why they don’t have online check in? That is a great feature at WDW. We got our room ready notification at about 8:20 in the morning before we boarded the Magical Express bus.



They do not have My Disney Experience, their computer systems are different.   They don't have magic bands either, which go along with online check-in.   They will text you when you room is ready, after you checkin at the front desk.


----------



## mamapenguin

DebbieB said:


> They do not have My Disney Experience, their computer systems are different.   They don't have magic bands either, which go along with online check-in.   They will text you when you room is ready, after you checkin at the front desk.


Sorry, I just figured that sense they both use apps it should be possible.


----------



## DebbieB

mamapenguin said:


> Sorry, I just figured that sense they both use apps should be possible.



I tried to link my room reservation on the Disneyland app last year, there is no place for that.


----------



## azdisneylover

Rayray650 said:


> Hi. Yes December 2019. 16th - 20th at GCH. Nights of 20th and 21st at DLH.



Thank you. This gives me something to think about.


----------



## Poppins2010

I'm staying at the GCH for the first time in March. I reserved  a "courtyard view" room.  Is there a certain area of this large hotel that I should request? I am a bit overwhelmed by the length of the GCH superthread  to find suggestions ~  Its just my DH and I.    What wing do you like?


----------



## PHXscuba

We had a "courtyard/woods view" and got a room on the third floor overlooking the monorail courtyard. It was just steps from the elevator on the north side of the lobby. Great access to the parks, loved sitting on the tiny balcony watching the monorail whoosh through.

PHXscuba


----------



## Geemo

Poppins2010 said:


> I'm staying at the GCH for the first time in March. I reserved  a "courtyard view" room.  Is there a certain area of this large hotel that I should request? I am a bit overwhelmed by the length of the GCH superthread  to find suggestions ~  Its just my DH and I.    What wing do you like?


Ask for a room near the lobby or an elevator.
Our first time at the GCH we had a room that took longer to walk to from the lobby than it took to walk from the hotel to the gates.


----------



## azdisneylover

There are maps of the hotel in the GCH superthread that will show you the layout of the rooms, where the elevators are, where the ice machines w/microwaves are, etc. This may help you decide what room to request.
Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Carrie in AZ

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> We’ll be staying at GCH in a few weeks. Stayed there before and love it.  We won’t be getting there until around 9 or 10 pm. Hoping to get a room in a certain area.  Do you think our chances are less if checking in late?



I worry about this, too, for our upcoming trip.  I mean, if they don’t have the inventory then, then they just don’t and not much they can do.  I understand your feelings.


----------



## BattyMcDoon

Booked here for our April trip. Never stayed here before, only dined at Storytellers and Napa Rose. I'm pretty excited to be so close to the parks and have the EMHs!!


----------



## goooof1

BattyMcDoon said:


> Booked here for our April trip. Never stayed here before, only dined at Storytellers and Napa Rose. I'm pretty excited to be so close to the parks and have the EMHs!!


You will LOVE it !!!!


----------



## bayareadisneyland

Haven’t stayed in a few years -maybe six. Have a few questions:

1. Has the hotel become quieter now that foot traffic can’t cross through from the street? I used to never use the entrance into the parks from the grand (always went through DtD)- is security better now? 

2. Any info on the rooms with day beds or tricks to requesting?

3. I like to shower/ blow dry in the afternoon once my kids are down for nap. If husband watches them in the room- is there a bathroom somewhere where I can blow dry? The gym maybe?

Any other tricks or thoughts?


----------



## Nonsuch

bayareadisneyland said:


> 1. Has the hotel become quieter now that foot traffic can’t cross through from the street? I used to never use the entrance into the parks from the grand (always went through DtD)- is security better now?


There is somewhat less non-guest traffic.


bayareadisneyland said:


> 2. Any info on the rooms with day beds or tricks to requesting?


The renovation increased the number of daybed rooms from 39 to 300.
Listing a party of 5 on your reservation might help receiving 2 queens and a daybed.  There are also rooms with 1 king, 1 sleeper chair, and a daybed.
You should request a daybed in advance.


bayareadisneyland said:


> 3. I like to shower/ blow dry in the afternoon once my kids are down for nap. If husband watches them in the room- is there a bathroom somewhere where I can blow dry? The gym maybe?


The gym has been expanded and relocated to the former Pinocchios Workshop location, and there are restrooms (although I have not seen the layout).
The restrooms inside the pool area have showers, and might be an option (particularly in cold weather, when the pool is not busy).


----------



## bayareadisneyland

Sorry thought if one more question! How fast is it to get through security in the am? I was pleasantly surprised last spring at the harbor security- toms of open lanes and never waited more than 15 mins. Thinking it could be much slower getting through from the grand- not as many lanes but not as many people either?


----------



## matthewthompson87

Has there been any indication when the new Spa is going to open?


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

bayareadisneyland said:


> Sorry thought if one more question! How fast is it to get through security in the am? I was pleasantly surprised last spring at the harbor security- toms of open lanes and never waited more than 15 mins. Thinking it could be much slower getting through from the grand- not as many lanes but not as many people either?


When we went Memorial Day weekend, it was never more then 5 minutes to get through security.  Usually there was only 2 or so people ahead of us.


----------



## Buson808

Anyone there now? Are the pool slides down?


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Does GCH not send any kid of confirmation when you book over the phone? This is twice I've booked there and not got one


----------



## dismsn

Brittney Cornwell said:


> Does GCH not send any kid of confirmation when you book over the phone? This is twice I've booked there and not got one


I received a confirmation via e-mail.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

dismsn said:


> I received a confirmation via e-mail.


That's so strange! They charged the deposit and the same thing happened last trip so I'm not too worried.  But it's just weird.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Brittney Cornwell said:


> That's so strange! They charged the deposit and the same thing happened last trip so I'm not too worried.  But it's just weird.


Check your spam. Mine often goes to spam and can arrive in a 48 hour window.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

cruisehopeful said:


> Check your spam. Mine often goes to spam and can arrive in a 48 hour window.


I did! It's been a couple weeks too.   I'm going to call to ask


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

If I pay for my room with a gift card, can I pay for the portion that was charged as a deposit on my CC by gift card as well?


----------



## bethwc101

Brittney Cornwell said:


> I did! It's been a couple weeks too. I'm going to call to ask


I had this issue too. Started freaking out. When I called and talked to them over the phone, they had my email address incorrect. Misspelt by one letter. Maybe it's that? They corrected it and sent a confirmation email right away.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

The first stay I booked I did not receive an email.  The second time I asked for one and received confirmation.


----------



## gerilyne

I am staying at the GCH next month and was hoping to extend my stay by 2 nights.  They have said I cannot extend the room type I have reserved under the AP discount rate but it does look like online it will let me book the same room type without the discount for those 2 nights as a separate reservation. Does anyone know what the chances are they can link the two if I do this? They said on the phone I could book a second reservation but I may have to check out and back in for the last two nights.  Has anyone done this and either had to check out/in or they were able to stay in the same room?


----------



## azdisneylover

gerilyne said:


> I am staying at the GCH next month and was hoping to extend my stay by 2 nights.  They have said I cannot extend the room type I have reserved under the AP discount rate but it does look like online it will let me book the same room type without the discount for those 2 nights as a separate reservation. Does anyone know what the chances are they can link the two if I do this? They said on the phone I could book a second reservation but I may have to check out and back in for the last two nights.  Has anyone done this and either had to check out/in or they were able to stay in the same room?



I have done it. What I did was, when I checked in, I let them know I had another reservation, and asked if there was any way to make a note so we didn't have to move out of our room. We still had to go down, check out, then check in, but we were able to stay in our room. I think the key is have a note put on the reservation requesting to stay in the same room.


----------



## gerilyne

azdisneylover said:


> I have done it. What I did was, when I checked in, I let them know I had another reservation, and asked if there was any way to make a note so we didn't have to move out of our room. We still had to go down, check out, then check in, but we were able to stay in our room. I think the key is have a note put on the reservation requesting to stay in the same room.


Good to know.  Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## ParkHopper1

gerilyne said:


> I am staying at the GCH next month and was hoping to extend my stay by 2 nights.  They have said I cannot extend the room type I have reserved under the AP discount rate but it does look like online it will let me book the same room type without the discount for those 2 nights as a separate reservation. Does anyone know what the chances are they can link the two if I do this? They said on the phone I could book a second reservation but I may have to check out and back in for the last two nights.  Has anyone done this and either had to check out/in or they were able to stay in the same room?




Yes. I have combined reservations of same room category and stayed in same room.

I have had friends that had back to back reservations and had to leave rooms but that was due to two different room types that they were not able to combine either.


----------



## gerilyne

ParkHopper1 said:


> Yes. I have combined reservations of same room category and stayed in same room.
> 
> I have had friends that had back to back reservations and had to leave rooms but that was due to two different room types that they were not able to combine either.


Good to know.  We went ahead and booked the 2nd room; figured if we have to move so be it it's still 2 more days on vacation!


----------



## Not Your Mom

Hello,

I am scheduled in a Premium Pool View room in March. I really want a Premium Park View Room and have requested such, but Costco Travel said they can put the request in but will have to wait and see the day of arrival.

Has anyone ever been dissatisfied with their room and been able to successfully get another one that they like better?

Also, I requested a balcony but was told that not all rooms have one. Any idea on the likelihood of getting a balcony? 

We are arriving around 11am so am hoping that being a bit early will help with my requests. Thoughts?

Thanks much for any advice.


----------



## gerilyne

Not Your Mom said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am scheduled in a Premium Pool View room in March. I really want a Premium Park View Room and have requested such, but Costco Travel said they can put the request in but will have to wait and see the day of arrival.
> 
> Has anyone ever been dissatisfied with their room and been able to successfully get another one that they like better?
> 
> Also, I requested a balcony but was told that not all rooms have one. Any idea on the likelihood of getting a balcony?
> 
> We are arriving around 11am so am hoping that being a bit early will help with my requests. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks much for any advice.


I had pool view room once that sort had a park view and at first I was disappointed. They couldn't move us that day but said we could try the next day. But I really ended up loving it. We would sit on the balcony and listen to the bug sounds... it was lovely. 

Also I think all the rooms have a balcony... some have a patio but I'm not sure which room types those are.


----------



## Nonsuch

Not Your Mom said:


> ...I requested a balcony but was told that not all rooms have one. Any idea on the likelihood of getting a balcony?


There are 6 rooms without a balcony, and all are courtyard view.
Your Premium Pool (or Park) View room will have a balcony


----------



## dismsn

Nonsuch said:


> There are 6 rooms without a balcony, and all are courtyard view.
> Your Premium Pool (or Park) View room will have a balcony


Thanks so much for this information.


----------



## Not Your Mom

gerilyne said:


> I had pool view room once that sort had a park view and at first I was disappointed. They couldn't move us that day but said we could try the next day. But I really ended up loving it. We would sit on the balcony and listen to the bug sounds... it was lovely.
> 
> Also I think all the rooms have a balcony... some have a patio but I'm not sure which room types those are.


Thanks for all the great feedback. It's good to know that you ended up enjoying the room.

Did you still move rooms and if so did you end up liking the new room better? I hope I am not sounding too picky. I have stayed in some nice places before but never paid over $500 for a room, so I want to make the most of it and get my money's worth.


----------



## Not Your Mom

Nonsuch said:


> There are 6 rooms without a balcony, and all are courtyard view.
> Your Premium Pool (or Park) View room will have a balcony



Thank you Nonsuch. I am so glad I stumbled across this board and wish I had discovered it prior to previous Disney trips. It's amazing that board members know more than Disney reservation employees. I love having my morning coffee or an adult beverage after a long day on a patio/balcony while the kids watch TV in the room!


----------



## gerilyne

Not Your Mom said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback. It's good to know that you ended up enjoying the room.
> 
> Did you still move rooms and if so did you end up liking the new room better? I hope I am not sounding too picky. I have stayed in some nice places before but never paid over $500 for a room, so I want to make the most of it and get my money's worth.


We didn't move, we ended up staying where we are.  Mostly because of the hassle of moving rooms but also it seemed to have a slightly larger balcony than what we had the year before and that was fantastic.  At night I really enjoyed the peace sitting out there.  




Nonsuch said:


> There are 6 rooms without a balcony, and all are courtyard view.
> Your Premium Pool (or Park) View room will have a balcony


I had no idea... do they just have a window there?  This is the room type we booked so I am hopeful we don't end up without a balcony.


----------



## whoever

I'm really hoping on my next trip we can swing one night in one of the signature suites at the Grand.  One of the only things I haven't done yet and so wanting to do it!!


----------



## geminimagk

Question: For the dates we are looking at (early November), the rental company said a 1-BR villa is available but they need to find the points. Does that sound like it's likely or unlikely to happen? First time trying this and I'm nervous!


----------



## mentos

geminimagk said:


> Question: For the dates we are looking at (early November), the rental company said a 1-BR villa is available but they need to find the points. Does that sound like it's likely or unlikely to happen? First time trying this and I'm nervous!



It's possible, I don't know about likely. Here's my math on it:

For the weekend of November 6-8, 2020, a 1 bedroom DVC unit requires 96 points to rent. 
Retail cost for a 1 bedroom suite for that same weekend on the Disney website is $4228.

That means, to me, my 96 points are worth $44/point. That's a tough sell if Dave's or another company is only offering me $18/pt, even if, say, I discount that by 15% and call it the price of letting a reputable third party handle my points (i'd still want $37.40/pt).

That means, IMO, the only way this will get filled is if a) someone had a pretty low cost basis for the points (i.e. original buyer during the recession @ $81/pt after incentives), b) isn't really paying attention to the retail rates (maybe they stopped going a long time ago), and c) owner just wants to offload the points and cover their maintenance fees.

Stranger things have happened, best of luck to you!


----------



## geminimagk

mentos said:


> It's possible, I don't know about likely. Here's my math on it:
> 
> For the weekend of November 6-8, 2020, a 1 bedroom DVC unit requires 96 points to rent.
> Retail cost for a 1 bedroom suite for that same weekend on the Disney website is $4228.
> 
> That means, to me, my 96 points are worth $44/point. That's a tough sell if Dave's or another company is only offering me $18/pt, even if, say, I discount that by 15% and call it the price of letting a reputable third party handle my points (i'd still want $37.40/pt).
> 
> That means, IMO, the only way this will get filled is if a) someone had a pretty low cost basis for the points (i.e. original buyer during the recession @ $81/pt after incentives), b) isn't really paying attention to the retail rates (maybe they stopped going a long time ago), and c) owner just wants to offload the points and cover their maintenance fees.
> 
> Stranger things have happened, best of luck to you!



Interesting, thank you for breaking it down for me!


----------



## mentos

geminimagk said:


> Interesting, thank you for breaking it down for me!



Anytime, and goodluck! If I were you, I'd reserve backup accommodations and keep the cancellation dates on a calendar.


----------



## Fred M

mentos said:


> It's possible, I don't know about likely. Here's my math on it:
> 
> For the weekend of November 6-8, 2020, a 1 bedroom DVC unit requires 96 points to rent.
> Retail cost for a 1 bedroom suite for that same weekend on the Disney website is $4228.
> 
> That means, to me, my 96 points are worth $44/point. That's a tough sell if Dave's or another company is only offering me $18/pt, even if, say, I discount that by 15% and call it the price of letting a reputable third party handle my points (i'd still want $37.40/pt).



This is why I never want to rent out our points and my wife doesn't understand why. To me, my points are worth far more than the $14-$16 per point on-line rental companies are offering DVC owners to rent out their points. Why go through the hassle of paying lump sum / getting a loan for DVC points, paying maintenance fees year after year, just to give someone else lodging for half off? I joined DVC for my vacation planning, not to plan someone else's vacation.



geminimagk said:


> Question: For the dates we are looking at (early November), the rental company said a 1-BR villa is available but they need to find the points. Does that sound like it's likely or unlikely to happen? First time trying this and I'm nervous!



I'd put this more in the unlikely category. My wife and I have never been able to book at VGC at the 7 month window (except that one time when a last minute trip to Disneyland resulted in a 2 Bedroom Villa--likely to never happen again!). So you'd have to have an owner willing to part with their VGC points to hit the owners only window for the next two months. And you have to have an owner willing to take just $15-16 a point from the online company. Definitely have other lodging secured. If it works out for you, then fantastic! But I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## KPeterso

mentos said:


> It's possible, I don't know about likely. Here's my math on it:
> 
> For the weekend of November 6-8, 2020, a 1 bedroom DVC unit requires 96 points to rent.
> Retail cost for a 1 bedroom suite for that same weekend on the Disney website is $4228.
> 
> That means, to me, my 96 points are worth $44/point. That's a tough sell if Dave's or another company is only offering me $18/pt, even if, say, I discount that by 15% and call it the price of letting a reputable third party handle my points (i'd still want $37.40/pt).
> 
> That means, IMO, the only way this will get filled is if a) someone had a pretty low cost basis for the points (i.e. original buyer during the recession @ $81/pt after incentives), b) isn't really paying attention to the retail rates (maybe they stopped going a long time ago), and c) owner just wants to offload the points and cover their maintenance fees.
> 
> Stranger things have happened, best of luck to you!



I like this breakdown. I am a VGC owner and will never rent my VGC points. SSR or AKV maybe - VGC never! The amount I would be paid for the rental points is entirely too low for a resort like VGC. I would need around $25-35 to make it worth my while. But I use my VGC points every year so not a worry about ever renting them.


----------



## mentos

Fred M said:


> This is why I never want to rent out our points and my wife doesn't understand why. To me, my points are worth far more than the $14-$16 per point on-line rental companies are offering DVC owners to rent out their points. Why go through the hassle of paying lump sum / getting a loan for DVC points, paying maintenance fees year after year, just to give someone else lodging for half off? I joined DVC for my vacation planning, not to plan someone else's vacation.



Show her my post  

As for last minute... my biggest home run at VGC was a 1 bedroom suite available for (I think) 34 points on a Saturday night and it came up at the 7 day cancellation point. I made a frantic call to a third party site to use someone's distressed points for $12/pt = $408. 

My heart rate was through the roof until it was confirmed. Just some dumb luck that was never repeated again!


----------



## mentos

KPeterso said:


> I like this breakdown. I am a VGC owner and will never rent my VGC points. SSR or AKV maybe - VGC never! The amount I would be paid for the rental points is entirely too low for a resort like VGC. I would need around $25-35 to make it worth my while. But I use my VGC points every year so not a worry about ever renting them.



It makes me realize even more that the resale price of $200/pt leads to a break even point of about 4.5 years. 

I think the traditional break even point has been 7-10 years for those that buy direct.


----------



## KPeterso

mentos said:


> It makes me realize even more that the resale price of $200/pt leads to a break even point of about 4.5 years.
> 
> I think the traditional break even point has been 7-10 years for those that buy direct.



I have 2 50 point contracts for VGC. I bought one direct back in 2009 or 2010 (I think) for around $110 a point if I remember right. And then my second one in 2017 for $153 a point (paid a little more since small contract and I was not willing to lose it over a small amount). So at this point, I feel like I am far ahead on my points. And I use them, no renting these precious points out!


----------



## mouschievous

@geminimagk  We went through DVC rental store in Jan 2020, for a Sept 2020 stay.  They found an owner willing to rent the points within a week. So it's possible, although I don't know what the mathematical possibility is.


----------



## JohnR5101

geminimagk said:


> Question: For the dates we are looking at (early November), the rental company said a 1-BR villa is available but they need to find the points. Does that sound like it's likely or unlikely to happen? First time trying this and I'm nervous!



I made my request to rent at the 11 month mark (last November for this September). Just like you, it was available but I waited about 4 to 6 weeks to find a person who would rent. Got it and I am pleased.
Like owners have said, many would rather use their points than rent them out. That's what I do with my Marriott Kaanapali 2 bedroom timeshare. But a good number of owners do seem to offer their points for rent. it seems like from all the things I have read that you are VERY likely to get what you want at the 11 month mark. You are now at the 9 month mark and I would think its still quite possible. Just be patient. Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I'm staying at the VGC in early April, and I have a late-afternoon flight on my check-out day, which is Day 6 of my trip, so I don't want to use a park ticket that day. 

What I have been unable to find out is if there are lockers and showers in the pool area for using after you don't have access to your room. Thanks!


----------



## SeaDis

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I'm staying at the VGC in early April, and I have a late-afternoon flight on my check-out day, which is Day 6 of my trip, so I don't want to use a park ticket that day.
> 
> What I have been unable to find out is if there are lockers and showers in the pool area for using after you don't have access to your room. Thanks!



There are no lockers at GCH/VGC.  We bring a backpack or small duffle to use as a day bag for late departures.  Then you can check luggage with Bell Services and head to the pool, etc.  If it's a busy check-in day, the lobby can be slammed with early arrivals in that 10-noon time frame and a line may form to check bags; so just allow some time for that if needed.  Hopefully it's just a walk-up.  At pickup time, do allow 10-15 mins for them to retrieve bags when it's time to leave for airport.

Yes there are pool showers near the pool slides in the NW corner of the VGC wing.  And keep in mind the guest laundry if you want to dry pool stuff before packing up.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

SeaDis said:


> There are no lockers at GCH/VGC.  We bring a backpack or small duffle to use as a day bag for late departures.  Then you can check luggage with Bell Services and head to the pool, etc.  If it's a busy check-in day, the lobby can be slammed with early arrivals in that 10-noon time frame and a line may form to check bags; so just allow some time for that if needed.  Hopefully it's just a walk-up.  At pickup time, do allow 10-15 mins for them to retrieve bags when it's time to leave for airport.
> 
> Yes there are pool showers near the pool slides in the NW corner of the VGC wing.  And keep in mind the guest laundry if you want to dry pool stuff before packing up.



Thank you for this information. I'll certainly use the luggage storage, but was hoping they had small lockers for a purse or phone. Maybe I'll just skip swimming that day or go early enough that I can pop back into the room before checking out, then I won't have to worry about it. I'll go explore Downtown Disney and the interesting things in the lobbies of the DLH buildings.


----------



## SeaDis

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Thank you for this information. I'll certainly use the luggage storage, but was hoping they had small lockers for a purse or phone. Maybe I'll just skip swimming that day or go early enough that I can pop back into the room before checking out, then I won't have to worry about it. I'll go explore Downtown Disney and the interesting things in the lobbies of the DLH buildings.


If you need a locker, there are locker rentals outside DL park, just west of the gates.

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/locker-rentals/


----------



## montreid

What if you're DVC owner, but just staying at the hotel?   Any perks there?


----------



## Disney Dad ADL

montreid said:


> What if you're DVC owner, but just staying at the hotel?   Any perks there?



You pay for parking unfortunately


----------



## psac

mentos said:


> It's possible, I don't know about likely. Here's my math on it:
> 
> For the weekend of November 6-8, 2020, a 1 bedroom DVC unit requires 96 points to rent.
> Retail cost for a 1 bedroom suite for that same weekend on the Disney website is $4228.
> 
> That means, to me, my 96 points are worth $44/point. That's a tough sell if Dave's or another company is only offering me $18/pt, even if, say, I discount that by 15% and call it the price of letting a reputable third party handle my points (i'd still want $37.40/pt).
> 
> That means, IMO, the only way this will get filled is if a) someone had a pretty low cost basis for the points (i.e. original buyer during the recession @ $81/pt after incentives), b) isn't really paying attention to the retail rates (maybe they stopped going a long time ago), and c) owner just wants to offload the points and cover their maintenance fees.
> 
> Stranger things have happened, best of luck to you!



you really can’t make that direct price comparison. For one, the retail booking is cancellable, the David’s rental is not. The retail booking also includes daily housekeeping,  There is also some risk and loss of control with the rental booking. These things all have a price associated with them. (Especially the housekeeping has a real price, and the cancellability would be equal to an insurance cost.).  Probably David’s could charge another few dollars per point, but not anywhere near what you calculated.  As an owner (at WDW not GCH), If I can’t use the points for whatever reason, renting them out is a nice option to have.


----------



## roctavia

Do the Disneyland hotels offer any incentive to skip housekeeping the way they do at WDW?  We will opt out of housekeeping either way, since we don't like people in our rooms... but didn't know if there was a benefit to doing it at the desk vs leaving up the do not disturb all the time.


----------



## dina444444

roctavia said:


> Do the Disneyland hotels offer any incentive to skip housekeeping the way they do at WDW?  We will opt out of housekeeping either way, since we don't like people in our rooms... but didn't know if there was a benefit to doing it at the desk vs leaving up the do not disturb all the time.


Even with the do not disturb they will enter the room for a room check daily.


----------



## roctavia

dina444444 said:


> Even with the do not disturb they will enter the room for a room check daily.



I  figured they were still doing that, but that's usually less invasive than housekeeping. The room checks in the past have been mostly a cursory glance, not moving things around.   We always opt out of housekeeping when we stay at hotels of any kind.


----------



## dina444444

roctavia said:


> I  figured they were still doing that, but that's usually less invasive than housekeeping. The room checks in the past have been mostly a cursory glance, not moving things around.   We always opt out of housekeeping when we stay at hotels of any kind.


They usually empty the trash as well during the room checks.


----------



## hjgaus

montreid said:


> What if you're DVC owner, but just staying at the hotel?   Any perks there?



If you reserved ANY of the DLR Hotels on points (NO CASH)  then SELF PARKING IS ALWAYS FREE !    `
Obviously you are charged for Valet at the villa side as well as all the other hotels.


----------



## montreid

hjgaus said:


> If you reserved ANY of the DLR Hotels on points (NO CASH)  then SELF PARKING IS ALWAYS FREE !    `
> Obviously you are charged for Valet at the villa side as well as all the other hotels.


So checked in yesterday and they were backed up a little -- made small talk with the CM and she noted that we were newly minted VGC owners but no points loaded yet and staying on cash pay hotel GCH when I inquired about the parking.

When we got to the desk, they were finishing checking in and the manager on duty came by, welcome home! greeting and reviewed option for owners -- then went ahead and comped the self-parking as a welcome home initial visit!   Already loving this place.   After day 1 in the park and taking a few hours relax during the insanely packed parks today; dragged into the hotel at 1130p -- taking all but 5minutes to get to the HOTEL room.   So much different than our standards along Harbor.  

DW - 'oh i can get used to this real fast'  -  totally agree


----------



## mentos

psac said:


> you really can’t make that direct price comparison. For one, the retail booking is cancellable, the David’s rental is not. The retail booking also includes daily housekeeping,  There is also some risk and loss of control with the rental booking. These things all have a price associated with them. (Especially the housekeeping has a real price, and the cancellability would be equal to an insurance cost.).  Probably David’s could charge another few dollars per point, but not anywhere near what you calculated.  As an owner (at WDW not GCH), If I can’t use the points for whatever reason, renting them out is a nice option to have.



true, but even accounting for a “CFAR” trip insurance policy and a generous $$ value on housekeeping (I personally opt out, but I have friends who depend on/look forward to it), there’s a huge gap between what Dave’s can offer an owner vs the true market value for a 1bd suite.

it really all boils down to cost basis, value proposition, and the amount of time/hassle an owner is willing to go through to rent out points.

who knows, I’ll be 75 years old in 2060....very good chance I’ll punt the points to Dave for those last 2 years of contract


----------



## azdisneylover

montreid said:


> So checked in yesterday and they were backed up a little -- made small talk with the CM and she noted that we were newly minted VGC owners but no points loaded yet and staying on cash pay hotel GCH when I inquired about the parking.
> 
> When we got to the desk, they were finishing checking in and the manager on duty came by, welcome home! greeting and reviewed option for owners -- then went ahead and comped the self-parking as a welcome home initial visit!   Already loving this place.   After day 1 in the park and taking a few hours relax during the insanely packed parks today; dragged into the hotel at 1130p -- taking all but 5minutes to get to the HOTEL room.   So much different than our standards along Harbor.
> 
> DW - 'oh i can get used to this real fast'  -  totally agree



What a great post! Glad your first day as a new VGC owner went well! Wishing you lots of pixie dust on your trip.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

What is, typically, the quietest room category and/or location in the GCH?  I am consider booking a Woods-Courtyard View - is that a good choice for, hopefully, a quiet room?  And, if so, is there a particular floor or area you would request when booking this category?


----------



## twodogs

DisneyWishes14 said:


> What is, typically, the quietest room category and/or location in the GCH?  I am consider booking a Woods-Courtyard View - is that a good choice for, hopefully, a quiet room?  And, if so, is there a particular floor or area you would request when booking this category?


I personally think that is a good one for a quiet room, and it is the one we always book.  However, some of these rooms on the lower floors face out to the lobby, which is a large, open space (if you have not been to the GCH, the lobby is open all the way up).  This can be noisy because you can sometimes here people there, the piano playing (which I actually like), etc.  In general I still think Woods Courtyard is the best choice for quiet.  I would just put in “quiet area” as your only room request, and ask again at check in if you are in a quiet area of the resort.


----------



## twodogs

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I'm staying at the VGC in early April, and I have a late-afternoon flight on my check-out day, which is Day 6 of my trip, so I don't want to use a park ticket that day.
> 
> What I have been unable to find out is if there are lockers and showers in the pool area for using after you don't have access to your room. Thanks!


One thing to note, sometimes there are toiletries (shampoo, conditioner, body wash) in the lockers and sometimes not (at least last time I checked).  So that can put a real damper on using those showers if your toiletries are locked in your luggage in Bell Services (my personal experience).  So you may want to swing by the locker room/showers at the pool a day or so before your planned departure and confirm they currently have toiletries, or put some in your “day bag” that you aren’t giving to Bell Services, before you leave your room for check out day.


----------



## whoever

DisneyWishes14 said:


> What is, typically, the quietest room category and/or location in the GCH?  I am consider booking a Woods-Courtyard View - is that a good choice for, hopefully, a quiet room?  And, if so, is there a particular floor or area you would request when booking this category?


They are ALL quiet.  Concrete on 5.5 sides.  Just keep the balcony door closed.  Quietest would be Brisa Courtyard with the door open.


----------



## bluecruiser

DisneyWishes14 said:


> What is, typically, the quietest room category and/or location in the GCH?  I am consider booking a Woods-Courtyard View - is that a good choice for, hopefully, a quiet room?  And, if so, is there a particular floor or area you would request when booking this category?


If you want quiet, stay away from rooms that face DTD. They have music (live and/or recorded) that plays throughout the day and into the evening. Can be heard even when the door to your balcony is closed.


----------



## Ginaoz

I checked in today early to make emh only to find they had a room ready. I requested near Napa elevators and am on the 6th floor. Perfect location what a treat to come to hotel in between fast passes( park crowded).  I love this hotel!


----------



## ParkHopper1

whoever said:


> They are ALL quiet.





bluecruiser said:


> If you want quiet, stay away from rooms that face DTD. They have music (live and/or recorded) that plays throughout the day and into the evening. Can be heard even when the door to your balcony is closed.



Not ALL quiet...DTD facing rooms as mentioned as well as rooms that have doors immedaltly off the main lobby are pretty noisy in my experience.

I once request "close to main elevators" and they gave me just that...the room NEXT to the elevator! Elevators did not make a peep but all of the noise from guests in the lobby could be heard in the room as it echoed through the vaulted lobby.

Other than those, GCH is one of the quietest hotels I have stayed at....and have stayed at WAY too many.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Thank you all for your advice - I booked the Woods/Courtyard View and will place a "quiet room" request on the reservation.  Now to plan the rest of the trip!!!


----------



## SeaDis

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Thank you all for your advice - I booked the Woods/Courtyard View and will place a "quiet room" request on the reservation.  Now to plan the rest of the trip!!!



If you haven't already, try sleeping with a white noise app on your phone.  Most apps have other sounds to choose from if white noise is not your thing.  It's not for everyone, but can really smooth out things that go bump in the night; Especially in a busy hotel.


----------



## harmon54

So this is not pulling up when I search but I am sure it is on here somewhere-  I am a DVC member so I know I get free parking.  But can I park in that lot all day when I check out - also what if I leave in the afternoon can I come back and use that lot till the end of the day- the website says you have to show your room key to exit so not sure how this would work.  I know that you can use the pool etc all day but can’t seem to find the info on parking!  Thanks


----------



## ParkHopper1

harmon54 said:


> So this is not pulling up when I search but I am sure it is on here somewhere-  I am a DVC member so I know I get free parking.  But can I park in that lot all day when I check out - also what if I leave in the afternoon can I come back and use that lot till the end of the day- the website says you have to show your room key to exit so not sure how this would work.  I know that you can use the pool etc all day but can’t seem to find the info on parking!  Thanks



Yes. As a resort guest you have full parking privileges the entire day of check in and check out.


----------



## shosh1530

We are staying at the Grand Californian for the first time ever March 15-19. We booked the Woods-Courtyard room for two adults and 1 child but requested a room with two queens (two adults preferring not to share bed) and a day bed for my 8 year old. 

My understanding is that the rooms with the day beds are given preference for parties of 5. Anyone know what all bed configuration they have for the Woods -Courtyard rooms? Do any of them do bunkbeds? Are little guy has special needs and often a hard time traveling. It helps to prep him with pictures of our room so he knows what to expect, but it seems like we may not know the exact set up until check in?


----------



## jabrown40

We currently have reservations at the Marriott Courtyard, but after looking at all of the pictures and videos, I'm learning more toward splurging and staying here instead.  I tried to figure out all of the room advice, and just want to make sure I'm getting this right before I make a request on the reservation.  I like the idea of the Napa elevator area, people have mentioned that it's the 300 wing?  Are these all woods/courtyard view, or can I pick standard and hope for a room in this area?  Are there high floors in this location to request?  Thank you  for breaking it down for me!


----------



## gerilyne

We are in the 400 number rooms on a lower floor. The elevators are super close and we have a woods/courtyard view that actually looks into DCA.


----------



## ParkHopper1

shosh1530 said:


> Anyone know what all bed configuration they have for the Woods -Courtyard rooms? Do any of them do bunkbeds?



No more bunk beds at GCH but there are Courtyard view rooms with two queen and day bed configurations. There are only 300 day bed room resort wide  out of 700 some rooms total.



jabrown40 said:


> I like the idea of the Napa elevator area, people have mentioned that it's the 300 wing?  Are these all woods/courtyard view, or can I pick standard and hope for a room in this area?



"Standard" room category are the rooms facing the front of the hotel overlooking the driveway. They do however sell a lot more standard rooms then they actually have in inventory which is why a Courtyard upgrade is common for many. You could put in a standard room request of "near Napa Rose elevator" and hope for the best but there is no guarantee. You have much higher chance of accommodation if you book a Courtyard view room.


----------



## azdisneylover

bumping thread.   If anyone that has stayed at the Grand recently, would you please post current pictures of the hotel, restaurants, pools, etc? Same with the other onsite properties. It could help some planning trips deciding where to stay. Thank you.


----------



## dina444444

azdisneylover said:


> bumping thread.   If anyone that has stayed at the Grand recently, would you please post current pictures of the hotel, restaurants, pools, etc? Same with the other onsite properties. It could help some planning trips deciding where to stay. Thank you.


No pics but I stayed at the grand in December 2018 and PPH last May for the SWGE opening. PPH is in much need of some tlc. I really liked the refurbished rooms at the grand. Plugs and lights galore. My room was a shower only room with a king bed and a daybed, which was fine for me.


----------



## dismsn

Here is the view from (I think) room 5242 (it is above Goofy's Sky School) in late February.  It is far from the lobby but we loved having the park right there.  We only stayed there 2 nights then moved to a standard view to save money (view was from the entrance side of the hotel) I think we were in 4225.


----------



## dismsn

World of Color view from balcony of (I think) room 5242.  Also, sunrise from same room.


----------



## dismsn

Deleted - was able to edit previous post.


----------



## lindyv321

Booked GCH for our trip in November. It’ll be our first time staying here! It’s been in the bucket list and for a variety of reasons we decided to go for it. We just got the standard room since even that was a splurge! Hoping they’ll be open by then....


----------



## SeaDis

lindyv321 said:


> Booked GCH for our trip in November. It’ll be our first time staying here! It’s been in the bucket list and for a variety of reasons we decided to go for it. We just got the standard room since even that was a splurge! Hoping they’ll be open by then....



Have fun and prepare to be hooked.  Depending on when you go in November it's very possible to get a pixie dust upgrade; From standard to woods/courtyard, for example.  When you hit the 7-day mark call GCH directly, go to operator, and enter a friendly room request.  If able (with your travel plans), check-in as early as possible.  Share your honest excitement about your first stay and tell them you are happy to "wait" for a great room or an upgrade if available.  They will check you in, give you keys, and text you when the room is ready.  Nothing is guaranteed, just improve your chances.  Enjoy!


----------



## travelplanningnerd

SeaDis said:


> *Have fun and prepare to be hooked*.  Depending on when you go in November it's very possible to get a pixie dust upgrade; From standard to woods/courtyard, for example.  When you hit the 7-day mark call GCH directly, go to operator, and enter a friendly room request.  If able (with your travel plans), check-in as early as possible.  Share your honest excitement about your first stay and tell them you are happy to "wait" for a great room or an upgrade if available.  They will check you in, give you keys, and text you when the room is ready.  Nothing is guaranteed, just improve your chances.  Enjoy!


OMG this. And never want to stay anywhere else again. We stayed there last October and we're spoiled. We just had a standard view and it didn't matter. We didn't spend much time there. The access was amazing. We were there during Halloween and Oogie Boogie. Never spent more than five minutes in a bag check, and that was on a long line day. Typically it was under two minutes.


----------



## lindyv321

Thanks for the tips! What is security like to get into Downtown Disney and at the DCA entrance??


----------



## travelplanningnerd

lindyv321 said:


> Thanks for the tips! What is security like to get into Downtown Disney and at the DCA entrance??


It's really quick. No more than a few minutes into either one for us in October, even during super busy days.


----------



## mentos

lindyv321 said:


> Thanks for the tips! What is security like to get into Downtown Disney and at the DCA entrance??



It's a breeze, the lines are substantially shorter than the Harbor-side entrance. Extra bonus, they're in covered breezeways, so you're in the shade the whole (short) time you're waiting.


----------



## Becca1007

shosh1530 said:


> We are staying at the Grand Californian for the first time ever March 15-19. We booked the Woods-Courtyard room for two adults and 1 child but requested a room with two queens (two adults preferring not to share bed) and a day bed for my 8 year old.
> 
> My understanding is that the rooms with the day beds are given preference for parties of 5. Anyone know what all bed configuration they have for the Woods -Courtyard rooms? Do any of them do bunkbeds? Are little guy has special needs and often a hard time traveling. It helps to prep him with pictures of our room so he knows what to expect, but it seems like we may not know the exact set up until check in?



If you have rebooked or are rebooking for the future... if you search and book a room for 5 people then you will get a room with three beds (two queens and a daybed). It usually is not a difference in cost and you can just use any two names for the extra keys.


----------



## Andrea0710

Last time we went to DLR, we stayed at Paradise Pier and absolutely loved it.  However, this time my in laws have graciously said that we can use their points for the next trip, which we are hoping is next Thanksgiving.  Has anyone ever stayed in the Studio Villas at Grand Californian?  Are they a good size for a family of four (kiddos will be 10 and 5 then)?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## imahistorygeek

We had plenty of room in a studio. I guess it depends on how many children and adults. 

Are you talking 2020 Thanksgiving or 2021? There may not be any availability for 2020.


----------



## Andrea0710

We are going to do next Thanksgiving (2021).  We will have two adults and two kiddos.  What do you think?


----------



## imahistorygeek

Yes, I think you'll be fine. We never felt cramped.


----------



## Andrea0710

There is an entrance to DD and CA right?


----------



## imahistorygeek

Andrea0710 said:


> There is an entrance to DD and CA right?


Yes, that's correct. Great perks of this resort.


----------



## Andrea0710

Are the Villas actually inside the hotel?  Or connected?


----------



## DebbieB

Andrea0710 said:


> There is an entrance to DD and CA right?



Yes.  I love the resort, I recently bought a resale add on.  Studios are difficult to get at 7 months.


----------



## Andrea0710

Any tips on how to get a studio?  Is calling better than trying online?


----------



## imahistorygeek

Andrea0710 said:


> Any tips on how to get a studio?  Is calling better than trying online?


Book right when the window opens. If you  ant get it then, wait list it.


----------



## DebbieB

Andrea0710 said:


> Any tips on how to get a studio?  Is calling better than trying online?



Online booking is 8:00am eastern, phone is 9:00am.  If your in laws don’t own there, I would not get your hopes up, especially around a holiday.  They only have 23 studios.


----------



## DebbieB

Andrea0710 said:


> Are the Villas actually inside the hotel?  Or connected?



Connected, separate wing.


----------



## Andrea0710

DebbieB said:


> Online booking is 8:00am eastern, phone is 9:00am.  If your in laws don’t own there, I would not get your hopes up, especially around a holiday.  They only have 23 studios.



Great to know!  Thank you!  Can we maybe use our points at Paradise Pier?


----------



## imahistorygeek

DebbieB said:


> Online booking is 8:00am eastern, phone is 9:00am.  If your in laws don’t own there, I would not get your hopes up.



This is very true. Just keep checking availabilty.


Andrea0710 said:


> Great to know!  Thank you!  Can we maybe use our points at Paradise Pier?


No, you can't, but your parents may be able to rent their points and you can use the cash for a room at the Grand Californian.


----------



## Andrea0710

imahistorygeek said:


> This is very true. Just keep checking availabilty.
> 
> No, you can't, but your parents may be able to rent their points and you can use the cash for a room at the Grand Californian.




I wasn't even thinking that I had to wait 7 months to book a room.  I was thinking I could do 11, but that's only with my home base hotel.


----------



## imahistorygeek

We had great luck renting our AKL and Poly points and then using the cash to rent Grand Californian points from another member who could book at 11 months during the week of Thanksgiving.


----------



## Andrea0710

imahistorygeek said:


> We had great luck renting our AKL and Poly points and then using the cash to rent Grand Californian points from another member who could book at 11 months during the week of Thanksgiving.



Good idea!


----------



## disland7

Agreed - renting from someone who owns at VGC. We have stayed studio there and I don’t think you’d have any problems with 2 adults and 2 kids.


----------



## sgrap

Andrea0710 said:


> Are the Villas actually inside the hotel?  Or connected?


Part of the hotel.  It is in its own wing, but attached.


----------



## mentos

Andrea0710 said:


> Last time we went to DLR, we stayed at Paradise Pier and absolutely loved it.  However, this time my in laws have graciously said that we can use their points for the next trip, which we are hoping is next Thanksgiving.  Has anyone ever stayed in the Studio Villas at Grand Californian?  Are they a good size for a family of four (kiddos will be 10 and 5 then)?  Thanks in advance!


A studio would be plenty of room, IMO. The studios are about the size of a standard hotel room with a kitchenette.



sgrap said:


> Part of the hotel.  It is in its own wing, but attached.



Just a heads up, that wing is directly adjacent to DCA. Good news is higher floors have a great view of the park, bad news is that noise can be an issue if you're an early/light sleeper (or even trying to take a nap with a kid) and you're facing the park (on all levels).


----------



## montreid

I haven't ever tried because I love walking through the lobby area all the time, but can you cut through the pool area from the DVC to get to DCA entrance faster?


----------



## waltonmkb

Do any of the rooms have bath tubs after the renovation?


----------



## dina444444

waltonmkb said:


> Do any of the rooms have bath tubs after the renovation?


It's mixed which rooms have a bathtub and which ones don't


----------



## mentos

montreid said:


> I haven't ever tried because I love walking through the lobby area all the time, but can you cut through the pool area from the DVC to get to DCA entrance faster?



I did that once carrying food from Whitewater/Craftsman, it didn’t feel any faster since you’re dodging pool loungers and/or walking carefully because of water.


----------



## FireflyTrance

Any word on if DVC members will have priority for buying tickets or getting access to the parks once they reopen in July? I have a GCV reservation but if we can't access the park then I don't see the point of going, but those points will also expire.


----------



## SeaDis

montreid said:


> I haven't ever tried because I love walking through the lobby area all the time, but can you cut through the pool area from the DVC to get to DCA entrance faster?



Yes, with some old/new exceptions:

-In the early morning the pool isn't open.  And the lifeguards will use their lifeguard voices before you can get your key in the gate.

-They've started using the wristband system at the pool.  I've had lifeguards ask "are you just passing through" since we are dressed for parks and let us pass.  I've also had lifeguards try to direct me through the lobby to the Parks until I ask nicely if we can just pass through to Craftsman Grill, etc.

-We used to pass through easily at night using the gate at Craftsman Grill (WWS).  Our last trip, that gate was locked for our keys at night.  We went to see if we could pass through Craftsman Bar, and there was a lifeguard at the stairs to block access to the pool.  It wasn't that late, but it was December and the pools were empty so they seemed to close the pool early...maybe it was a one-off for nightly maintenance.  Not sure.

So we used to cut through a few times a day to drop coats, change, break etc.  But these days it's hit and miss for us.  I think wristbands and the new Bar were the reason.  I wouldn't be surprised if it goes away completely which would be a bummer.


----------



## crystal1313

Hello! We got upgraded to the GCH and have only stayed once before, wayyyyy back in 2004.  

We have this view:  Deluxe Park Partial View - Two Queen Beds and Day Bed.  Should I request a certain area  for this view type?  

Also, do all the rooms now have a day bed?  I ask because I saw Thumper is depicted on the daybed and my youngest is the biggest Thumper fan I know.  He will FREAK out over the day bed!  

TIA!


----------



## dina444444

crystal1313 said:


> Hello! We got upgraded to the GCH and have only stayed once before, wayyyyy back in 2004.
> 
> We have this view:  Deluxe Park Partial View - Two Queen Beds and Day Bed.  Should I request a certain area  for this view type?
> 
> Also, do all the rooms now have a day bed?  I ask because I saw Thumper is depicted on the daybed and my youngest is the biggest Thumper fan I know.  He will FREAK out over the day bed!
> 
> TIA!


They either have a day bed or sleeper chair.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

VIDEO: Disney's Grand Californian Hotel&Spa Room Overview | Disneyland (6/13/20)


----------



## edhmom

Do most or all of the room have a balcony?
Is there a particular location to request if I don't want to walk forever to get between the room and the park?  We're staying in a standard view.


----------



## Nonsuch

crystal1313 said:


> ...do all the rooms now have a day bed?


Disney has not published official numbers, but there are reports of 300 daybeds (out of ~1000 rooms)
All rooms (non-suite) will have either a daybed or sofa:

Daybed, open:


Sofa, non-foldout:

(photos from GCH official site)


----------



## Nonsuch

edhmom said:


> Do most or all of the room have a balcony?


6 rooms do not have a balcony (courtyard view over monorail)



edhmom said:


> Is there a particular location to request if I don't want to walk forever to get between the room and the park?  We're staying in a standard view.


Request to be near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose


----------



## ParkHopper1

Nonsuch said:


> Disney has not published official numbers, but there are reports of 300 daybeds (out of ~1000 rooms)



That is correct. I was told "about 300" rooms have the day beds first hand in person directly from the GCH GM.

That was at time of the renovation completion.


----------



## edhmom

Follow up question.  How long is the daybed as opposed to a twin bed?  My 5'6" daughter will be sleeping in it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

edhmom said:


> Follow up question.  How long is the daybed as opposed to a twin bed?  My 5'6" daughter will be sleeping in it.


Idk the dimensions but my 6ft brother sleeps on it ok


----------



## crystal1313

Is there a microwave that guests can use? I know PPH has one in the lobby and the DLH has one in each tower. But I’ve never heard about the Grand? Thanks!


----------



## ParkHopper1

edhmom said:


> Follow up question.  How long is the daybed as opposed to a twin bed?  My 5'6" daughter will be sleeping in it.



It is a standard twin size bed mattress.


----------



## montreid

Fold out chair-  son 5'7" slept without issues.


----------



## Nonsuch

crystal1313 said:


> Is there a microwave that guests can use?


There is a microwave for guests in Craftsman Grill (formerly Whitewater Snacks).
Microwaves were recently added to some (not all) of the ice/vending rooms.


----------



## edhmom

gottalovepluto said:


> Idk the dimensions but my 6ft brother sleeps on it ok



Perfect.  Thank you so much!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Anyone have a recent experience renting a cabana? I’ve googled and searched the forums but can’t seem to find a price estimate within the past two years.

I’m guessing around $300 for a half day for peak time of year, does that sound about right? What does the timeframe of that look like?


----------



## Becca1007

TikiTikiFan said:


> Anyone have a recent experience renting a cabana? I’ve googled and searched the forums but can’t seem to find a price estimate within the past two years.
> 
> I’m guessing around $300 for a half day for peak time of year, does that sound about right? What does the timeframe of that look like?


Dang it ... I just shredded my paperwork from my rental that we had set up for our cancelled May trip. It was definitely more than $300. And the difference between a half day and full day was minimal; such that I had just booked the full day.


----------



## crystal1313

Nonsuch said:


> There is a microwave for guests in Craftsman Grill (formerly Whitewater Snacks).
> Microwaves were recently added to some (not all) of the ice/vending rooms.


Thank you @Nonsuch !  I knew you would know.


----------



## gottalovepluto

crystal1313 said:


> Thank you @Nonsuch !  I knew you would know.


@Nonsuch knows all!!

(no pressure )


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Becca1007 said:


> Dang it ... I just shredded my paperwork from my rental that we had set up for our cancelled May trip. It was definitelyo more than $300. And the difference between a half day and full day was minimal; such that I had just booked the full day.



Hmmm I think over $400 would be too much for me to justify just for me and my son ha ha! I’m very tempted tho- just be nice to have  my off day for some spoilin. But I could also take that money and buy another Dooney...  I’m imagining the pool might be tricky since we’re likely looking at reduced capacity for it when we go and everyone getting moved over there from DLH before October...


----------



## GenGen22

TikiTikiFan said:


> Anyone have a recent experience renting a cabana? I’ve googled and searched the forums but can’t seem to find a price estimate within the past two years.
> 
> I’m guessing around $300 for a half day for peak time of year, does that sound about right? What does the timeframe of that look like?


I am also curious to know this.


----------



## GenGen22

For club level do they have any mickey shaped foods?  I see at DLH they do so, I was curious if the did at GCH too.  Also if anyone has and pictures from the club food selections that they could share that would be great.


----------



## Nonsuch

TikiTikiFan said:


> Anyone have a recent experience renting a cabana? I’ve googled and searched the forums but can’t seem to find a price estimate within the past two years.


My full day cabana rental on 13 Jun 2018 was $349


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Nonsuch said:


> My full day cabana rental on 13 Jun 2018 was $349



Thank you! I think I’m going to go for it. We usually always do the WOC Dessert Party and the Blue Bayou Fantasmic package and if those experiences are unavailable I could easily take the moola I would have spent on that and put it towards this...


----------



## gottalovepluto

GenGen22 said:


> For club level do they have any mickey shaped foods?  I see at DLH they do so, I was curious if the did at GCH too.  Also if anyone has and pictures from the club food selections that they could share that would be great.


Mickey sugars are the extent that I recall. Definitely no Mickey waffles like DLH had. (I would suspect food offerings could change quite a lot for now so I wouldn’t get too excited if you find pics.)


----------



## azdisneylover

gottalovepluto said:


> Mickey sugars are the extent that I recall. Definitely no Mickey waffles like DLH had. (I would suspect food offerings could change quite a lot for now so I wouldn’t get too excited if you find pics.)



Mickey sugars? How in the world did I miss those? Where were they located? By the coffee? Talk about a hidden Mickey in club level.


----------



## gottalovepluto

azdisneylover said:


> Mickey sugars? How in the world did I miss those? Where were they located? By the coffee? Talk about a hidden Mickey in club level.


Yep. Coffee stuff.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Okay I called the Grand Californian and talked to a cast member that gave me price estimates. She said for our dates (Sept 25-Oct 2) that a full day cabana is $369 and a half day is $319 (four hours).


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Oh another thing, she mentioned they have pods to rent too that only sit like 2 people for 99 a day- has anyone used those? I can't seem to find pictures or mention of it anywhere.


----------



## crystal1313

TikiTikiFan said:


> Oh another thing, she mentioned they have pods to rent too that only sit like 2 people for 99 a day- has anyone used those? I can't seem to find pictures or mention of it anywhere.


That is much more my price range!  Pretty sure they had something like that in Aulani.  Were you able to book?  Thanks!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

crystal1313 said:


> That is much more my price range!  Pretty sure they had something like that in Aulani.  Were you able to book?  Thanks!



Unfortunately not, she said they're not taking any type of reservations (dining, pool, etc.) right now. She said everything is on hold until the state of CA approves their re-opening date. She said to keep an eye on things and be ready to call back right when the news hits.


----------



## crystal1313

TikiTikiFan said:


> Unfortunately not, she said they're not taking any type of reservations (dining, pool, etc.) right now. She said everything is on hold until the state of CA approves their re-opening date. She said to keep an eye on things and be ready to call back right when the news hits.


That totally makes sense.  Thank you!  Did you call the cabana number on the website?

Here is a link to a photo of the casabellas they rent at Aulani:

https://touringplans.com/blog/2014/09/05/cabanas-casabellas-disneys-aulani-lazy-river-lazy-enough/
I wonder if it is a similar setup at the Grand?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

crystal1313 said:


> That totally makes sense. Thank you! Did you call the cabana number on the website?
> I wonder if it is a similar setup at the Grand?



Yes, that’s the number I called. The CM I talked said she’s more of a fill in for the hotel line right now and not an expert. She had to put me on hold to ask more about what the cabanas were like. 

She said it’s like a big circle couch and they bring you umbrellas and you get service too? Maybe I’m overthinking it but I’m having a hard time picturing this haha!

If it’s like that Aulani set up that’s perfect! Since we are planning on staying inside the Disney bubble our whole stay, I thought a splurge pool day would help ease the bummer of no beach day. We’re trying to be as cautious as possible and not bounce around too much on our trip.


----------



## crystal1313

TikiTikiFan said:


> Yes, that’s the number I called. The CM I talked said she’s more of a fill in for the hotel line right now and not an expert. She had to put me on hold to ask more about what the cabanas were like.
> 
> She said it’s like a big circle couch and they bring you umbrellas and you get service too? Maybe I’m overthinking it but I’m having a hard time picturing this haha!
> 
> If it’s like that Aulani set up that’s perfect! Since we are planning on staying inside the Disney bubble our whole stay, I thought a splurge pool day would help ease the bummer of no beach day. We’re trying to be as cautious as possible and not bounce around too much on our trip.


Interesting!  Thank you so much for the info.  We plan on staying in the bubble too and booked an extra day just for the pool.


----------



## mouschievous

TikiTikiFan said:


> She said it’s like a big circle couch and they bring you umbrellas and you get service too? Maybe I’m overthinking it but I’m having a hard time picturing this haha!



I wonder if it's like this?  The resort we stayed at in Costa Rica had these and they were comfy


----------



## taaren

TikiTikiFan said:


> Oh another thing, she mentioned they have pods to rent too that only sit like 2 people for 99 a day- has anyone used those? I can't seem to find pictures or mention of it anywhere.


Thanks for this. We wanted to book a cabana for check in day of our Memorial Day trip, then we figured we'd move that to Labor Day or another time. We like staying offsite the night we fly in, then rope dropping on check in day, but usually we kind of lose steam by lunch and want to relax at the hotel but our room is rarely ready before 4. So we've been thinking a cabana by the pool would be a nice way to bridge the early park/late room ready time for a splurge.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Now I’m daydreaming of laying in one of these.... That sounds about right based on how she described it! We’re so excited to stay at this hotel- it definitely helps balance out the things the parks might not have. I need some much needed relaxing, don’t we all right?



mouschievous said:


> I wonder if it's like this?  The resort we stayed at in Costa Rica had these and they were comfy
> View attachment 502054


----------



## GenGen22

gottalovepluto said:


> Mickey sugars are the extent that I recall. Definitely no Mickey waffles like DLH had. (I would suspect food offerings could change quite a lot for now so I wouldn’t get too excited if you find pics.)


Ok thanks!  I saw waffles and watermelon shaped like mickey.  I just like taking pics of all the mickey foods like the eggs for the eggs Benedict at the plaza inn...lol


----------



## StormyCA

Please tell me someone has a pic of the Mickey sugar?

Those Casabellas look like just the ticket.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

mouschievous said:


> I wonder if it's like this?  The resort we stayed at in Costa Rica had these and they were comfy
> View attachment 502054



I called today to see if we could reserve since the hotels have the official go ahead to open and he told me the cabana rentals are on the same system as dining so when we see dining open that's when you can call to reserve this. He also confirmed this is what the smaller two person ones look like. Just thought I'd let you all know!


----------



## mouschievous

TikiTikiFan said:


> I called today to see if we could reserve since the hotels have the official go ahead to open and he told me the cabana rentals are on the same system as dining so when we see dining open that's when you can call to reserve this. He also confirmed this is what the smaller two person ones look like. Just thought I'd let you all know!



Fantastic news!  We're a family of 4 adults, so I'm thinking 2 of the smaller options would work well - and be much cheaper than a full cabana


----------



## limace

To be honest, I’d save my money if you weren’t going to do a full cabana. The regular lounge chairs are super comfy and umbrellas provide good shade and when we’ve been there, we haven’t had problems getting four together-and you get service at the regular chairs too (and I’m a cabana fan and typically get them in Vegas).


----------



## mouschievous

limace said:


> To be honest, I’d save my money if you weren’t going to do a full cabana. The regular lounge chairs are super comfy and umbrellas provide good shade and when we’ve been there, we haven’t had problems getting four together-and you get service at the regular chairs too (and I’m a cabana fan and typically get them in Vegas).



Can you typically find lounge chairs?  I guess I'm used to places where if you don't reserve a cabana, and you don't get to the pool first thing, you're not getting a lounge chair.  Of course, with the new situation, who knows what it will be like.


----------



## GlowTheWeird

We go every November for a week, and we have never had an issue with loungers; that said- it’s November.  Not sure if people are thinking pool. We only head to the pool if it’s warm enough to enjoy, but we haven’t had an issue. Maybe summer months are different though.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mouschievous said:


> Can you typically find lounge chairs?  I guess I'm used to places where if you don't reserve a cabana, and you don't get to the pool first thing, you're not getting a lounge chair.  Of course, with the new situation, who knows what it will be like.


Everything is unknown because Social Distancing could result in chairs being removed as they attempt to maintain 6 feet between parties.


----------



## gottalovepluto

-


----------



## TikiTikiFan

gottalovepluto said:


> Everything is unknown because Social Distancing could result in chairs being removed as they attempt to maintain 6 feet between parties.



This was my concern plus we’re going before DLH opens and so many guests have been moved over to the GC so I don’t wanna risk not having a comfy place to relax for our pool day. I’m looking forward to a day of sitting by the pool and eating.... and drinking.


----------



## crystal1313

TikiTikiFan said:


> This was my concern plus we’re going before DLH opens and so many guests have been moved over to the GC so I don’t wanna risk not having a comfy place to relax for our pool day. I’m looking forward to a day of sitting by the pool and eating.... and drinking.


Exactly my concern. We are dedicating a whole day to the pool as well. SO looking forward to it!!


----------



## SeaDis

There are tons of empty lounge chairs throughout the day and they usually have a clean folded pool towel laid on them for you.

If someone claims you are in "their chair" just move on to the next one.  Repeat as needed.


----------



## MATTERHORN

mouschievous said:


> Can you typically find lounge chairs?  I guess I'm used to places where if you don't reserve a cabana, and you don't get to the pool first thing, you're not getting a lounge chair.  Of course, with the new situation, who knows what it will be like.



If you are back at the pool before about 1pm on a warm/hot day, you can find loungers. Any later and it gets a little harder or impossible.


----------



## socks4dobby

We are planning a trip next year to Disneyland with toddlers, and we are considering staying at the Grand Californian.

I’ve read some comments that said some of the rooms are a very long walk from the hotel exits. When we book, are we able to request a room location? Are there specific wings that anyone especially prefers or would recommend? I’ve never been to this hotel, but I know at other hotels (like Grand Wailea) we are able to request specific wings If available.

As always, I greatly appreciate any advice and comments. This community is incredible, and I’ve learned so much. This will be a very expensive trip for us, and this board has really helped us think through how to get the most value and maximize the experience. Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## montreid

Depends if you want Downtown Disney access/then to DL  or DCA access and to possible DL that way and priority on quiet

300s balances out access with action inside/great hall music
200s is quiet, but can be a distance walk to anything

Personally I like being right around the Great hall.  love hanging around the Mezz landing.


----------



## CO2CA

We're across the street people, who are planning on staying at the Grand Californian during early 2021.  Since this will be our first on-site stay, I am trying to figure out the best room type to fit our needs. I've heard certain wings of the hotel have long hallways. We're wanting to stay in an area that doesn't have too long of a walk but at the same time isn't too close so that noise from the lobby pours into the room. Which room type should I book for easiest access?

Also - are the partial view rooms really that much of a step up or should we just go with the woodland view? Any tips for room request or type selection is very much appreciated!


----------



## SeaDis

We've had great luck with Woods/Courtyard view and booked that more than any other.  Within 10 days of arrival, call the hotel operator and ask very nicely to enter your room request in your reservation.  Explain that it's your first stay.  Ask for upper floor, near Napa Rose.  Then plan to check in early and ask again nicely and explain you are willing to wait for the "right" room (if able).  They will text you when room is ready.

Chances are good you will have "some" view of DCA, but no guarantees of course.  Or you could be in the Monorail courtyard; we never have for some reason, but others may chime in on that.  My thought for early 2021 is they may still have some limited hotel capacity, and/or capacity could still be down if people are not ready to travel.  But that's anyone's guess.  If that happens, chances of a good room go up.

I have both paid for and been upgraded to Downtown Disney view and regretted it.  Unless you are really into the action and people watching, the noise and late night music can be an issue.  We use white noise machine but it just can't cover it all.  Have fun!


----------



## CO2CA

SeaDis said:


> We've had great luck with Woods/Courtyard view and booked that more than any other.  Within 10 days of arrival, call the hotel operator and ask very nicely to enter your room request in your reservation.  Explain that it's your first stay.  Ask for upper floor, near Napa Rose.  Then plan to check in early and ask again nicely and explain you are willing to wait for the "right" room (if able).  They will text you when room is ready.
> 
> Chances are good you will have "some" view of DCA, but no guarantees of course.  Or you could be in the Monorail courtyard; we never have for some reason, but others may chime in on that.  My thought for early 2021 is they may still have some limited hotel capacity, and/or capacity could still be down if people are not ready to travel.  But that's anyone's guess.  If that happens, chances of a good room go up.
> 
> I have both paid for and been upgraded to Downtown Disney view and regretted it.  Unless you are really into the action and people watching, the noise and late night music can be an issue.  We use white noise machine but it just can't cover it all.  Have fun!



That is really helpful! Thank you for the info


----------



## Version 6

CO2CA said:


> We're across the street people, who are planning on staying at the Grand Californian during early 2021.  Since this will be our first on-site stay, I am trying to figure out the best room type to fit our needs. I've heard certain wings of the hotel have long hallways. We're wanting to stay in an area that doesn't have too long of a walk but at the same time isn't too close so that noise from the lobby pours into the room. Which room type should I book for easiest access?
> 
> Also - are the partial view rooms really that much of a step up or should we just go with the woodland view? Any tips for room request or type selection is very much appreciated!



In terms of distance to the parks... I've stayed in the DVC Villas, which are in a seperate building connected by a breezeway, and the walk to either park was less than 5 minutes. I think anywhere in GCH you are going to be OK in terms of distance to the parks and I honestly wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## CO2CA

Version 6 said:


> In terms of distance to the parks... I've stayed in the DVC Villas, which are in a seperate building connected by a breezeway, and the walk to either park was less than 5 minutes. I think anywhere in GCH you are going to be OK in terms of distance to the parks and I honestly wouldn't worry about it.



I thought so, too. I've read on here that some of the hallways can get long and be almost as long of a walk as staying across the street. It's hard for me to picture how that could be since it's just right there, but wanted to check here to see if any area can be requested to be closer. Good to know, though, that it really isn't that much of a difference. 

I had no idea that DVC was a separate building! I guess I haven't really studied GCH that much. Quickly walked through once to meet some family who were staying in PPH, but didn't pay much attention as we were running late for rope drop . Priorities, right?! lol


----------



## azdisneylover

CO2CA said:


> I thought so, too. I've read on here that some of the hallways can get long and be almost as long of a walk as staying across the street. It's hard for me to picture how that could be since it's just right there, but wanted to check here to see if any area can be requested to be closer. Good to know, though, that it really isn't that much of a difference.
> 
> I had no idea that DVC was a separate building! I guess I haven't really studied GCH that much. Quickly walked through once to meet some family who were staying in PPH, but didn't pay much attention as we were running late for rope drop . Priorities, right?! lol



We usually stay 7 nights at the GCH, and 4 years ago, we were given room 5253. That is a VERY long walk, and with me having a bad hip, by the end of the day in the park the first day, I went down and pleaded to be moved to a room closer to the lobby/front entrance (stained glass door). For me, it was a difference of night and day of room locations. We were put in room 3207 for the rest of our vacation. I would suggest searching for the Grand Californian Hotel super thread and look at the hotel map. It will show you the layout and locations of rooms. 
Wishing you the best vacation!


----------



## CO2CA

azdisneylover said:


> We usually stay 7 nights at the GCH, and 4 years ago, we were given room 5253. That is a VERY long walk, and with me having a bad hip, by the end of the day in the park the first day, I went down and pleaded to be moved to a room closer to the lobby/front entrance (stained glass door). For me, it was a difference of night and day of room locations. We were put in room 3207 for the rest of our vacation. I would suggest searching for the Grand Californian Hotel super thread and look at the hotel map. It will show you the layout and locations of rooms.
> Wishing you the best vacation!


That is really good to know! My mom has a bad knee right now, so that would definitely do her in. Obviously there is a lot of walking in the parks, but any little bit of step savings is good. I appreciate your tips!


----------



## azdisneylover

CO2CA said:


> That is really good to know! My mom has a bad knee right now, so that would definitely do her in. Obviously there is a lot of walking in the parks, but any little bit of step savings is good. I appreciate your tips!




Here is the link to the GCH Superthread. I think I have it on the page that shows the layout of the hotel. The number of the building is the first number of the room (example - 235) and the floor is the first number of the room (example - 4235).  I hope the maps help you see the layout so you can make the best reservation for your family. For me, I like staying in the rooms above the lobby, close to the entrance doors (001) because we are close to the elevators and path to DTD. It is a little walk to DCA entrance, but for standard rooms, two out of three isn't bad. There are a lot of places in this hotel and people watch, enjoy music, etc. 
 Have fun planning!


----------



## azdisneylover

azdisneylover said:


> Here is the link to the GCH Superthread. I think I have it on the page that shows the layout of the hotel. The number of the building is the first number of the room (example - 235) and the floor is the first number of the room (example - 4235).  I hope the maps help you see the layout so you can make the best reservation for your family. For me, I like staying in the rooms above the lobby, close to the entrance doors (001) because we are close to the elevators and path to DTD. It is a little walk to DCA entrance, but for standard rooms, two out of three isn't bad. There are a lot of places in this hotel and people watch, enjoy music, etc.
> Have fun planning!



I was so excited to have something of value to post, I forgot to link it here! Sorry, here it is, 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/grand-californian-super-thread.2396588/

This thread is full of great information as well as tips, ideas, and pictures. If you have any other questions, please ask away.


----------



## ParkHopper1

azdisneylover said:


> I was so excited to have something of value to post, I forgot to link it here! Sorry, here it is,
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/grand-californian-super-thread.2396588/
> 
> This thread is full of great information as well as tips, ideas, and pictures. If you have any other questions, please ask away.




Uhhh...FYI, you just posted a link to THIS thread...


----------



## CO2CA

ParkHopper1 said:


> Uhhh...FYI, you just posted a link to THIS thread...


I had created a separate post asking which room views had the best value, which was merged with this Superthread. It's easy to confuse threads which have been merged. I understood what they meant and appreciated the very helpful tips and info they provided, since it seems like once something gets moved into a superthread the question gets lost.


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

DH and I are planning our second trip to Disneyland in Sept 2021 for our 40th Anniversary. Our last time was in 2011 for our 30th. Our son and daughter and their spouses will be joining us so we are hoping to score a 3bedroom Grand Villa. Since its been 10 yrs I was curious if the view had changed due to tree growth. Does anyone have pics of the view from the GVs or any of the Paradise Pier view rooms on the 5th floor? I have been looking in the thread but have had no luck finding any. 

TIA


----------



## Jperiod

Goofy4Pooh said:


> DH and I are planning our second trip to Disneyland in Sept 2021 for our 40th Anniversary. Our last time was in 2011 for our 30th. Our son and daughter and their spouses will be joining us so we are hoping to score a 3bedroom Grand Villa. Since its been 10 yrs I was curious if the view had changed due to tree growth. Does anyone have pics of the view from the GVs or any of the Paradise Pier view rooms on the 5th floor? I have been looking in the thread but have had no luck finding any.
> 
> TIA


The trees have grown A LOT.  If I remember right, you can't see the water from the 5th floor anymore (I think we had 5th in 2017).  We had the 4th floor in Dec 2019.  You can see the taller fountains of WoC and we still enjoyed the music and lights every night. 
2017 on top and 2019 on bottom.  I think the roof in the left side of the photos is actually the GV?  We were in 1 bedrooms both years.


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

Jperiod said:


> The trees have grown A LOT.  If I remember right, you can't see the water from the 5th floor anymore (I think we had 5th in 2017).  We had the 4th floor in Dec 2019.  You can see the taller fountains of WoC and we still enjoyed the music and lights every night.
> 2017 on top and 2019 on bottom.  I think the roof in the left side of the photos is actually the GV?  We were in 1 bedrooms both years.
> View attachment 534552
> View attachment 534553


Thanks 
Wow, the trees really have grown a lot! 
I may rethink the Grand Villa and get a one bedroom and a two bedroom instead. Less points and if I can get them across the hall from each other we can enjoy the views on both sides.


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

I have heard you can see the Disneyland fireworks from some of the upper floors pool side. Is this true? And does anyone have pictures?

Also we want to do a Fantasmic package. Last time we were there they had the Fantasmic Dessert Package and there was reserved seating (with chairs). From what I'm reading it's now a dining package. Does anyone know if there is still seating in chairs or just seating on the ground?


----------



## SeaDis

Goofy4Pooh said:


> I have heard you can see the Disneyland fireworks from some of the upper floors pool side. Is this true? And does anyone have pictures?
> 
> Also we want to do a Fantasmic package. Last time we were there they had the Fantasmic Dessert Package and there was reserved seating (with chairs). From what I'm reading it's now a dining package. Does anyone know if there is still seating in chairs or just seating on the ground?



Sorry no pics.  You may be able to Google some, but as mentioned trees have grown up everywhere.  And there are tall trees on the pool side also (at last check).  There is a thread here with VGC room views, but many links are now broken and the views are outdated due to trees anyways.  The Grand Villa on the pool side may be the best bet for fireworks if you can view upstairs(?).

Either way I think you can count on only seeing the high stuff and maybe the upper part of some castle stuff, due to the north wing of the GCH blocking the lower view.  You should have fireworks music available on your TV each night.

Is your goal to stay in the room, or just get a decent fireworks view and avoid the crowd/wait?  If the latter, two ideas: 1) Short walk from VGC to Paradise Pier.  You can watch from the 3rd floor pool deck with the music playing.  The angle from PPH deck is a little better so it looks "around" the GCH.  Unless this has changed, they don't consider this pool hopping at night and it was open in the past without a PPH room key.  2) Use the GCH entrance to DCA and watch outside Carthay Circle (and some areas down toward Carsland).  It's a narrow view and again some low obstructions, but you are straight on, in line with Main Street.  And the area is largely empty due to crowds going to fireworks/WOC.  Go through the airfield to avoid the WOC crowd both ways.

There is also a Fantasmic Superthread that details the dining packages Pre-Covid.  There are no more director's chairs like the desert party.  The only seating option is the Riverbelle package with the upgrade to Fantasmic seating.  The Blue Bayou gives you seat cushions for the ground.  The others are seating on the ground only; bring your own blanket, etc.  No one knows yet if things will change after reopening.  Hopefully we know soon!


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

Thanks much. Awesome information!
 Last time we were there was 2010 and the views were amazing. Since our kids and their spouses will be with us this time we were deciding between getting a 1 bedroom + a 2 bedroom or going with a 3 bedroom Grand Villa.
I will check out the Fantasmic Superthread.


----------



## Jperiod

Goofy4Pooh said:


> Thanks much. Awesome information!
> Last time we were there was 2010 and the views were amazing. Since our kids and their spouses will be with us this time we were deciding between getting a 1 bedroom + a 2 bedroom or going with a 3 bedroom Grand Villa.
> I will check out the Fantasmic Superthread.



Depending on how well you all get along, I think it would be more fun/practical to be altogether in the grand villa.  The adults can hang out together after kids go to bed, cousins can "sleep over," some adults can go back to the room to rest with kids, etc.


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

Jperiod said:


> Depending on how well you all get along, I think it would be more fun/practical to be altogether in the grand villa.  The adults can hang out together after kids go to bed, cousins can "sleep over," some adults can go back to the room to rest with kids, etc.



We are definitely leaning towards the Grand Villa but since there are only 2 and I have to book at the 7 month window (not all pts being used are GC home pts so I cant use the 11 month window) there is a chance neither will be available so I have backup plans.
We are a very close family but no grandbabies yet.... unless you count the furry four-legged kind LOL


----------



## limace

Perhaps rent GCV points and rent out some of your other points to cover so you can get 11 month window.


----------



## AlaskaDisneyAdult

Hi just booked a Disneymoon at the Grand Californian with standard view. If I have any upgrade requests, do you think any cm’s would take me seriously lol


----------



## matthewthompson87

AlaskaDisneyAdult said:


> Hi just booked a Disneymoon at the Grand Californian with standard view. If I have any upgrade requests, do you think any cm’s would take me seriously lol



Don’t ask for an upgrade. Just check in early, be super polite, mention casually it’s your honeymoon, and tell them you’d be happy to wait longer for a room to be ready if they could find one for you “near the Napa Rose Elevators”.


----------



## DLgal

DmaxHawk said:


> What are the 1,2,3 Bedroom specs to? Suites?


 
DVC villas


----------



## BandMom1

We have a late flight into SNA and won't arrive at the Grand until approx. 11pm....will there be any issue with late check-in?


----------



## roxy72

matthewthompson87 said:


> Don’t ask for an upgrade. Just check in early, be super polite, mention casually it’s your honeymoon, and tell them you’d be happy to wait longer for a room to be ready if they could find one for you “near the Napa Rose Elevators”.


Does 'near the Napa Rose elevators' insinuate some type of upgrade? To me, this is asking for a good location, but I'm not sure since I'm a bit of a newbie. FYI, we have our honeymoon coming up at the GCH in December, but we're waiting for a promo to come out before booking a standard room.


----------



## matthewthompson87

roxy72 said:


> Does 'near the Napa Rose elevators' insinuate some type of upgrade? To me, this is asking for a good location, but I'm not sure since I'm a bit of a newbie. FYI, we have our honeymoon coming up at the GCH in December, but we're waiting for a promo to come out before booking a standard room.




Rooms near the Napa Rose Elevators are in a very good location.  If you are lucky enough to receive a random upgrade—yaay— but even if not you’ll have asked for arguably the best location in the hotel.

Asking for something within the limits of what you paid for puts them in the position of getting to surprise you or exceed your expectations— every Front Desk agent loves doing that. (Conversely, I think every front desk agent despises being asked for free upgrades all day long.)


----------



## roxy72

matthewthompson87 said:


> Rooms near the Napa Rose Elevators are in a very good location.  If you are lucky enough to receive a random upgrade—yaay— but even if not you’ll have asked for arguably the best location in the hotel.
> 
> Asking for something within the limits of what you paid for puts them in the position of getting to surprise you or exceed your expectations— every Front Desk agent loves doing that. (Conversely, I think every front desk agent despises being asked for free upgrades all day long.)


Thanks! That is helpful. I haven't studied the hotel map, and I am okie-dokie accepting whatever room they assign us and that we pay for.  It's good to know that location is a nice one!


----------



## SeaDis

BandMom1 said:


> We have a late flight into SNA and won't arrive at the Grand until approx. 11pm....will there be any issue with late check-in?


No problem at all; they won't run out of rooms.  You can do online check-in to expedite the process before your trip (add your reservation to your Disneyland.com account).

You can always call the hotel direct and put a note on your reservation that you will be arriving late.  It's also a good time to add room location requests, if you have any.


----------



## BandMom1

SeaDis said:


> No problem at all; they won't run out of rooms.  You can do online check-in to expedite the process before your trip (add your reservation to your Disneyland.com account).
> 
> You can always call the hotel direct and put a note on your reservation that you will be arriving late.  It's also a good time to add room location requests, if you have any.



Thanks! I haven't checked in online as I wanted to talk to someone about room location...my daughter is disabled so we were hoping for a room between the entrance to DD and the entrance to DCA to minimize walking. Unfortunately, I can't seem to find the direct number for the hotel.


----------



## RunnerMom71

Direct # for the hotel is posted on the Disneyland website - on the Grand's page!


----------



## BandMom1

RunnerMom71 said:


> Direct # for the hotel is posted on the Disneyland website - on the Grand's page!



For some reason when I called that, I thought it was the Disney Travel line...I'll try again, thanks!


----------



## Wesley815

BandMom1 said:


> For some reason when I called that, I thought it was the Disney Travel line...I'll try again, thanks!


Disney Travel line comes up a lot of times on internet search and Disney guest services website _714-956-6425_ (I assume to take res calls/questions) however the main hotel line is actually *714-635-2300*

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/grand-californian-hotel/

1600 S. Disneyland Drive
Anaheim, California 92802
Phone:  (714) 635-2300
Fax:  (714) 300-7300


----------



## DLgal

roxy72 said:


> Does 'near the Napa Rose elevators' insinuate some type of upgrade? To me, this is asking for a good location, but I'm not sure since I'm a bit of a newbie. FYI, we have our honeymoon coming up at the GCH in December, but we're waiting for a promo to come out before booking a standard room.



IMO, these rooms are NOT in the best location. I actually prefer rooms closer to the lobby elevators. We spend a lot of time in the lobby and at Hearthstone Lounge and my husband uses the gym. Having a room right off the lobby is much more convenient. It's also easier access to the DtD entrance.


----------



## DizMe

DLgal said:


> IMO, these rooms are NOT in the best location. I actually prefer rooms closer to the lobby elevators. We spend a lot of time in the lobby and at Hearthstone Lounge and my husband uses the gym. Having a room right off the lobby is much more convenient. It's also easier access to the DtD entrance.


Both agree and disagree! We love the "back" elevators above Napa Rose because there's generally less traffic. It's especially nice if you're going to the pool, into DCA, Storyteller's, Napa Rose, and it's easy access to the lobby as well. However, the main elevators are equally nice because you come out with easier access to DTD, you're right in the lobby, and though there is more traffic, there are also more elevators. I don't really care which one I'm next to as long as I'm close to an elevator!

Edited to add: one of the nice things about being near the Napa Rose elevators is that you tend to be in a nicer view area, albeit often somewhat obstructed (pool, DCA),. But to be frank, the views from GCH are usually not worth the extra cost anyway IMO.


----------



## whoever

DizMe said:


> Both agree and disagree! We love the "back" elevators above Napa Rose because there's generally less traffic. It's especially nice if you're going to the pool, into DCA, Storyteller's, Napa Rose, and it's easy access to the lobby as well. However, the main elevators are equally nice because you come out with easier access to DTD, you're right in the lobby, and though there is more traffic, there are also more elevators. I don't really care which one I'm next to as long as I'm close to an elevator!
> 
> Edited to add: one of the nice things about being near the Napa Rose elevators is that you tend to be in a nicer view area, albeit often somewhat obstructed (pool, DCA),. But to be frank, the views from GCH are usually not worth the extra cost anyway IMO.


You are LITERALLY 250 Feet APART BETWEEN Elevator banks.  It's not a factor.  I want to be over Napa for the views and to not SQUISH SQUISH in the lobby, because that's just Tacky..


----------



## fly girl

Looks like we are headed to GC over Thanksgiving holiday. 

With military discount we were unable to get the Woods View that we typically love. We enjoy and use the balcony every day on our trips for breakfast and mini breaks. Standard View ended up being the room we chose because the price increase was insane for a Premium View (didn't want Downtown Disney as we like peaceful.)

So, with that said, I would really be bummed if our Standard View is of dumpsters, a wall, or the sad parking lot.  Anyone know the WORST view in the standard room?  Yes, I am in a glass half empty mode right now and truly believe this will be the room we are assigned to, lol.


----------



## DizMe

fly girl said:


> Looks like we are headed to GC over Thanksgiving holiday.
> 
> With military discount we were unable to get the Woods View that we typically love. We enjoy and use the balcony every day on our trips for breakfast and mini breaks. Standard View ended up being the room we chose because the price increase was insane for a Premium View (didn't want Downtown Disney as we like peaceful.)
> 
> So, with that said, I would really be bummed if our Standard View is of dumpsters, a wall, or the sad parking lot.  Anyone know the WORST view in the standard room?  Yes, I am in a glass half empty mode right now and truly believe this will be the room we are assigned to, lol.


I nearly always request standard but I also ask for something close to the elevators. I usually get a good view because there aren't many rooms that don't have something nice to look at, and honestly, many of the view rooms are obstructed. While it's nice to look at trees, if you were expecting to see the park, it may be disappointing. There are some rooms that overlook the entry, but it's kind of pretty IMO, and I do think I once had a view of a rooftop, but for me it was interesting because there was some sort of basketball court or thing like that on top. To be honest, though, I don't remember which hotel that was. Could have been DLH. Anyway, I always get a nice view with standard, but of course you never know.


----------



## fly girl

DizMe said:


> I nearly always request standard but I also ask for something close to the elevators. I usually get a good view because there aren't many rooms that don't have something nice to look at, and honestly, many of the view rooms are obstructed. While it's nice to look at trees, if you were expecting to see the park, it may be disappointing. There are some rooms that overlook the entry, but it's kind of pretty IMO, and I do think I once had a view of a rooftop, but for me it was interesting because there was some sort of basketball court or thing like that on top. To be honest, though, I don't remember which hotel that was. Could have been DLH. Anyway, I always get a nice view with standard, but of course you never know.



Definitely not expecting any spectacular view wise, we really just want trees and not an eyesore of AC units, roof, or wall.


----------



## DLgal

fly girl said:


> Definitely not expecting any spectacular view wise, we really just want trees and not an eyesore of AC units, roof, or wall.



All the standard view rooms at the Grand look out over the main entrance and across to the DLH and PP. It's a pretty view no matter your room location. I would suggest asking for a room close to elevators and you will be over the port cochere which is actually really nice because there is a little stream/waterfall feature out there that you can hear when on the balcony.


----------



## JoanieCricket

I hate to complain because I'm going to go and stay at GCH no matter what, but since it's my first time, I kinda was hoping for some post-shutdown Disney hotel guest magic.  But there's no magic mornings, no early power walk thru DCA, no housekeeping.  I wish there was some extra perk (besides all the GCH amazingness, mind you) for hotel guests right now in Disneyland.  Disney World hotel guests get an early time perk.  And we'll be paying more for the Genie+ when that rolls out.  Green eyed monster over here.


----------



## fly girl

JoanieCricket said:


> I hate to complain because I'm going to go and stay at GCH no matter what, but since it's my first time, I kinda was hoping for some post-shutdown Disney hotel guest magic.  But there's no magic mornings, no early power walk thru DCA, no housekeeping.  I wish there was some extra perk (besides all the GCH amazingness, mind you) for hotel guests right now in Disneyland.  Disney World hotel guests get an early time perk.  *And we'll be paying more for the Genie+ when that rolls out.*  Green eyed monster over here.



Well, DLR will get the photo pass added (like old MaxPass) and WDW won't. That is something. But definitely agree, would love an added hotel perk too - for the price of GCH there should be. 

(not to mention DLR is better than WDW, but yeah that is my totally biased opinion )


----------



## JoanieCricket

fly girl said:


> Well, DLR will get the photo pass added (like old MaxPass) and WDW won't. That is something.



I hear you...but I am not excited about this because I fear that due to staffing shortages, they'll not be a photographer around anywhere we want pics or long lines.  Pass.  (I know...I'm being negative, apologies...what a privilege and joy to be going to Disney!)


----------



## RunnerMom71

FYI there were lots of photographers in the parks last week - we got some great photos!  The photogs seemed SUPER happy to take photos too.  I really liked that they aren't using park guests cell phones to take snaps anymore: saves so much time - especially in front of the castle. We helped some families get snaps w/ their phones if they weren't using photopass! 

We had housekeeping every other day.  Just a refresh & towels, coffee service etc.  They didn't make our beds.... there were also no robes in the room unless you request them (which we did).  When we asked for additional coffee, towels, robes etc they were promptly brought to our room.  We traveled to Hawaii in February to a 5 star hotel where we had full housekeeping every day.  So I think it's more of a staffing issue than covid??? Hotel cast members were just as fantastic as I remember: from the front desk to security to the pool.  We did have a great time. 

Given low crowds I was shocked how busy the pool was - one day we had to negotiate for one chaise lounge to put our stuff for our family.  It seems like the same amount of chairs/lounges as in the past so don't know what was going on???

For what we paid for the GCH I would really like to have EMH back to be honest - big caviot is that I can't believe how short the lines were in the mornings.  Don't ever expect to have that experience again.


----------



## RunnerMom71

Also - we had a park view room overlooking DCA - pretty fantastic honestly.  But... I don't think I'll splurge for that again.  Our original park view room above Napa Rose looked straight into trees: no different than a regular view room IMO.  I too love the balconies in the am and to enjoy a glass of wine in the evenings: special to look over the park when it's closed and enjoyed seeing some of the groups practice for the Halloween parade.  But that's an expensive perk IMO. Next time I'll go back to the regular ol view.


----------



## bpx2

Can anyone tell me what the bathtub situation is at GC? I feel like I read somewhere that there aren’t many rooms with tubs, but I would love to have one for my toddler. Thanks!


----------



## RunnerMom71

We've had a shower every time since the remodel.  You can call the week before you arrive to make the request for a tub!


----------



## bpx2

RunnerMom71 said:


> We've had a shower every time since the remodel.  You can call the week before you arrive to make the request for a tub!


Thank you! We check in next Thursday so I’ll call today


----------



## lily_belle

I called Costco travel today and upgraded my December trip to partial theme park view. After making the decision to postpone my February WDW trip to 2023, I thought I would treat us to an upgrade for Disneyland. Does anyone have experience with that view and what “partial” really means?


----------



## SeaDis

lily_belle said:


> I called Costco travel today and upgraded my December trip to partial theme park view. After making the decision to postpone my February WDW trip to 2023, I thought I would treat us to an upgrade for Disneyland. Does anyone have experience with that view and what “partial” really means?


I think you can expect upper floors facing into DCA, either in the wings on the Napa Rose side, or the smaller wing next to Goofy's Sky School.  Partial means you can't see the entire Park, and it's likely filtered by trees in some directions.

Sorry, I don't know which user to credit for this map.  Green areas...   Edit:  thank you @Nonsuch !


----------



## Nonsuch

SeaDis said:


> …I don't know which user to credit for this map…


me


----------



## lily_belle

SeaDis said:


> I think you can expect upper floors facing into DCA, either in the wings on the Napa Rose side, or the smaller wing next to Goofy's Sky School.  Partial means you can't see the entire Park, and it's likely filtered by a trees in some directions.
> 
> Sorry, I don't know which user to credit for this map.  Green areas...
> 
> 
> View attachment 603728



Thank you - this is very helpful!


----------



## SeaDis

Nonsuch said:


> me


Of course!  I should have known.  Edited, thank you!


----------



## l4dyj8

bpx2 said:


> RunnerMom71 said:
> We've had a shower every time since the remodel. You can call the week before you arrive to make the request for a tub!
> Thank you! We check in next Thursday so I’ll call today


Would love to know if you were able to get a tub and if it was a renovated room.
I'm debating on whether or not it's worth making this request. Or just deal with getting our toddler taking a shower instead of a bath. I'm far more concern of the room size than anything else.


----------



## StormyCA

l4dyj8 said:


> Would love to know if you were able to get a tub and if it was a renovated room.
> I'm debating on whether or not it's worth making this request. Or just deal with getting our toddler taking a shower instead of a bath. I'm far more concern of the room size than anything else.



Years, I mean decades, ago with a 'shower-averse' toddler, we would pack an inflatable baby bath & a large plastic cup. Filled the tub with water from the shower.  It wasn't really big enough for a bigger toddler to sit in but it did hold enough water to be able to wet them down standing, wash, then rinse them using the cup.  Our youngest as a toddler was fine with showers as long as one of us got in and showered with him.  We'd shower him first, then the other parent would takeover and get him ready for bed.


----------



## Nonsuch

l4dyj8 said:


> Would love to know if you were able to get a tub and if it was a renovated room.
> I'm debating on whether or not it's worth making this request. Or just deal with getting our toddler taking a shower instead of a bath. I'm far more concern of the room size than anything else.


All rooms have been renovated, and are the same size (except 39 standard view rooms near the lobby are slightly larger). Many rooms have tubs (~30%?) spread through the hotel, so you should make a request


----------



## l4dyj8

StormyCA said:


> Years, I mean decades, ago with a 'shower-averse' toddler, we would pack an inflatable baby bath & a large plastic cup. Filled the tub with water from the shower.  It wasn't really big enough for a bigger toddler to sit in but it did hold enough water to be able to wet them down standing, wash, then rinse them using the cup.  Our youngest as a toddler was fine with showers as long as one of us got in and showered with him.  We'd shower him first, then the other parent would takeover and get him ready for bed.


Thanks for the tips! We’ve done it before and also with our eldest. Just a process. 
But we can just deal with it either way


----------



## l4dyj8

Nonsuch said:


> All rooms have been renovated, and are the same size (except 39 standard view rooms near the lobby are slightly larger). Many rooms have tubs (~30%?) spread through the hotel, so you should make a request


Thanks. Good to know!  We’ve stayed 4 different times. 3 before the renovation and it felt like different sizes but may be just how it felt depending on the beds. 2 With the bunk beds, 2 queens only, 2 queens and a day bed… 

I’ve never made a request but will try it. The (renovated) 2 queens only was near the PPH gate/walkway felt the smallest. The bunk bed room near Goofy’s fly school felt bigger. (I may have gotten an unexpected upgrade)


----------



## bpx2

l4dyj8 said:


> Would love to know if you were able to get a tub and if it was a renovated room.
> I'm debating on whether or not it's worth making this request. Or just deal with getting our toddler taking a shower instead of a bath. I'm far more concern of the room size than anything else.


We ended up taking our chances and didn’t request a tub. When we got our room there was no tub but I liked the location (very close to the Napa Rose elevators), so we didn’t ask about switching rooms. It was my toddler’s first time taking a shower and he did fine. It actually ended up being faster than giving a bath, so that was nice after the long days when we just wanted to get to bed.


----------



## gpjacobs

Can someone currently staying at the Grand (or recently stayed) share the pool/slide hours? I just cancelled our half-day cabana rental since our inbound flight was pushed back (again). The CM said the pool hours are generally 9 a.m. to 9 p.m. in October but the slide hours vary. We want to make sure we plan at least some pool time during our stay ... though we won't have a designated pool day anymore. Thanks!


----------



## RunnerMom71

When we were there in August the slide pool (Redwood) closed at 5:00 pm


----------



## gpjacobs

RunnerMom71 said:


> When we were there in August the slide pool (Redwood) closed at 5:00 pm


Thanks! Bummer it closes so early.


----------



## Tedwash

When booking for any fo the Disneyhotels....how does the Magic Key discount apply?   Does it show up at check out?


----------



## DLgal

Tedwash said:


> When booking for any fo the Disneyhotels....how does the Magic Key discount apply?   Does it show up at check out?



You have to call for discounts like that one. They have not technically announced discounted rates for magic key holders yet, I don't think.


----------



## Tedwash

DLgal said:


> You have to call for discounts like that one. They have not technically announced discounted rates for magic key holders yet, I don't think.



Welp so much for that.  Just spoke with a GCH operator.  She said, "there are no discounts for Magic Key" holders.


----------



## DizMe

Tedwash said:


> Welp so much for that.  Just spoke with a GCH operator.  She said, "there are no discounts for Magic Key" holders.


They have traditionally offered a fall/winter discount, but this year? Who knows?


----------



## Tedwash

Can't believe I missed that when getting the Dream Key.   Looks like Disney snuck one passed us.  Free parking, discounts for purchases and dining.  But no DLR lodging discounts.


----------



## DizMe

Tedwash said:


> Can't believe I missed that when getting the Dream Key.   Looks like Disney snuck one passed us.  Free parking, discounts for purchases and dining.  But no DLR lodging discounts.


If it makes you feel any better, they didn't offer hotel discounts to passholders before except as specific promotions like the fall special. Maybe a long time back they did, but I honestly don't remember, if so. Some of the other hotels like Hojo gave AP discounts, though.


----------



## ClaudiaKincaid

Hey, does anyone know if:

1) They're back to daily housekeeping in the rooms? (Not club or villa, just the regular old $800/night rack rate rooms. lol.)

2) They have room service, especially for breakfast? (Our strategy has always been to get room service at the earliest possible time, then eat while we're getting ready to line up at the gate.)


----------



## Malcon10t

ClaudiaKincaid said:


> Hey, does anyone know if:
> 
> 1) They're back to daily housekeeping in the rooms? (Not club or villa, just the regular old $800/night rack rate rooms. lol.)
> 
> 2) They have room service, especially for breakfast? (Our strategy has always been to get room service at the earliest possible time, then eat while we're getting ready to line up at the gate.)


1. Every other day.  I believe Club level rooms are back to daily.  But if you need more towels or help with linens, call, they will assist.  BTW - None of the Anaheim area hotels have daily housekeeping back.  Most you have to call for even towels and trash.  

2. No room service, and it likely won't be back for a while.  But there is delivery to the lobby by many restaurants, and Craftsman's Grill is open for breakfast at 6 or 630.


----------



## DLgal

Tedwash said:


> Can't believe I missed that when getting the Dream Key.   Looks like Disney snuck one passed us.  Free parking, discounts for purchases and dining.  But no DLR lodging discounts.



Not YET. We'll see them probably starting next January.


----------



## DLgal

DizMe said:


> If it makes you feel any better, they didn't offer hotel discounts to passholders before except as specific promotions like the fall special. Maybe a long time back they did, but I honestly don't remember, if so. Some of the other hotels like Hojo gave AP discounts, though.



They had a standing 10% AP hotel discount that was good most Sun-Thurs nights.


----------



## DizMe

DLgal said:


> They had a standing 10% AP hotel discount that was good most Sun-Thurs nights.


At DLR? When was that? I usually went when there was some kind of discount (Dapper Day, fall/winter special, Jan, etc) but I don't remember the 10% off. But I'm old and I don't remember a lot of things, ha ha.


----------



## mom2rtk

We had APs in 2014/1025 and never did come up with an AP discount for our onsite rooms.


----------



## DLgal

DizMe said:


> At DLR? When was that? I usually went when there was some kind of discount (Dapper Day, fall/winter special, Jan, etc) but I don't remember the 10% off. But I'm old and I don't remember a lot of things, ha ha.



You'd have to call to get it and specifically ask for it. We used it when there were no other public discount or military discount options.

They also default to 10% when you ask for a "military discount" and to get the better one, you have to know to ask for the "Armed Forces Salute discount."


----------



## DizMe

DLgal said:


> You'd have to call to get it and specifically ask for it. We used it when there were no other public discount or military discount options.
> 
> They also default default 10% when you ask for a "military discount" and to get the better one, you have to know to ask for the "Armed Forces Salute discount."


Well now, isn't that sneaky?


----------



## DLgal

DizMe said:


> Well now, isn't that sneaky?



Yep. You have to know EXACTLY what to say to the Disneyland reservation CMs. They don't offer up anything better than what you have specifically asked for.


----------



## lindyv321

Has anyone not had luck using the delivery service to the hotel? Going back and forth on making a reservation for somewhere on arrival night or just ordering delivery to the hotel to eat in our room and relax after a long drive…


----------



## DLgal

lindyv321 said:


> Has anyone not had luck using the delivery service to the hotel? Going back and forth on making a reservation for somewhere on arrival night or just ordering delivery to the hotel to eat in our room and relax after a long drive…



Are you talking about the Downtown Disney mobile order delivery? I haven't heard of any issues. It's also easy to just head into DTD and grab food from any of the several places that have a walk up option: Napolini, Earl of Sandwich, Tequeria at TJs, Ralph Brendan's Expreess, LaBrea Express, and I believe you can get Black Tap packed up to go if you don't want to sit there to eat. In addition, Hearthstone lounge has a to go option but is also a wonderful choice for a good meal at the hotel and they do not do reservations. They open at 4pm daily and have great food, drinks and the BEST desserts (besides Napa Rose).


----------



## kathleendsm

Hello! We are heading to GCH in October, and have a 1 bedroom suite booked (hotel side, not DVC). I’d be interested to hear anything that people are willing to share about these rooms as I’m not finding a lot online about them. Also, does anyone know if the hotel offers rollaway beds? My teens would rather not share the foldout if possible.


----------



## SeaDis

kathleendsm said:


> Hello! We are heading to GCH in October, and have a 1 bedroom suite booked (hotel side, not DVC). I’d be interested to hear anything that people are willing to share about these rooms as I’m not finding a lot online about them. Also, does anyone know if the hotel offers rollaway beds? My teens would rather not share the foldout if possible.


This is a walkthrough of a 1-Bed suite with an adjoining lockoff studio added to make it a 2-bedroom.  So you can focus on everything before she enters the "adjoining" room.  These suites are located on the "ends" of the hotel wings.  If you Google a hotel room map, you can see the larger footprints of the suites at the end of a wing.  The suite in the video looks like room# x014 & x013 (studio) on the 4th floor, I think.  Might be 5th.  Have fun!


----------



## l4dyj8

lindyv321 said:


> Has anyone not had luck using the delivery service to the hotel? Going back and forth on making a reservation for somewhere on arrival night or just ordering delivery to the hotel to eat in our room and relax after a long drive…


Our stay isn't til November, but we did stay at DLH last week. Hotel mobile order ends at 9pm. And some locations may even have a limit on orders for the night. So we had to use the regular mobile order.

(there's a specific QR code in the hotels. My only option was Jazz Kitchen on a Saturday night. But they were no longer accepting orders. So I just place a mobile order for pick up at Tangaroa Terrace/Trader Sam's)


----------



## racheva

I've been reading through years of this thread, but I haven't quite seen all of it yet. I have a question I was hoping someone could answer. Is it possible to get a 6th floor room (or 5th if that's the top floor in that area) without having club level? Thanks!


----------



## ParkHopper1

kathleendsm said:


> Hello! We are heading to GCH in October, and have a 1 bedroom suite booked (hotel side, not DVC). I’d be interested to hear anything that people are willing to share about these rooms as I’m not finding a lot online about them. Also, does anyone know if the hotel offers rollaway beds? My teens would rather not share the foldout if possible.




The 1BR Suites are pretty much just two standard adjoining hotel rooms where the second room has couch and chair instead of beds. They are no more fancy than a standard room, just two of them. No roll aways...not sure if they are still a thing but they used to supply air mattresses upon request.


----------



## Nonsuch

racheva said:


> I've been reading through years of this thread, but I haven't quite seen all of it yet. I have a question I was hoping someone could answer. Is it possible to get a 6th floor room (or 5th if that's the top floor in that area) without having club level? Thanks!


Yes, it is possible.  6th and 5th floor rooms near the Veranda will usually be club level, in particular the rooms on the hallway between the lobby and Napa Rose elevators.
Most top floor rooms have the balcony inset into the roofline, so the balcony is open to the sky.


----------



## Nonsuch

kathleendsm said:


> Hello! We are heading to GCH in October, and have a 1 bedroom suite booked (hotel side, not DVC). I’d be interested to hear anything that people are willing to share about these rooms as I’m not finding a lot online about them. Also, does anyone know if the hotel offers rollaway beds? My teens would rather not share the foldout if possible.


There are several 1-bedroom suite layouts:


Some likely suite locations:

Suites created using the space of 2 standard rooms (not in a corner), could be located anywhere.
The signature suites are located on the top floor, in the green and yellow locations.
The red locations will be long walk, which will seem very long at the end of the day (5451 will have a nice view of fireworks)


----------



## kathleendsm

Thank you all who’ve given information on the suites! We’re really excited!! We had originally booked the GCV through our DVC membership, and because of a glitch they had overbooked, and moved us to the hotel side suite. We’re looking forward to trying something new.


----------



## SeaDis

kathleendsm said:


> Thank you all who’ve given information on the suites! We’re really excited!! We had originally booked the GCV through our DVC membership, and because of a glitch they had overbooked, and moved us to the hotel side suite. We’re looking forward to trying something new.


Interesting.  I'm guessing it was related to the breakout of accessible rooms?  When that happened it seemed like all the avilability was reset for a few days.  So great they were able to accommodate your dates.


----------



## racheva

Nonsuch said:


> Yes, it is possible.  6th and 5th floor rooms near the Veranda will usually be club level, in particular the rooms on the hallway between the lobby and Napa Rose elevators.
> Most top floor rooms have the balcony inset into the roofline, so the balcony is open to the sky.



Thanks so much for the info! I can tell you're the resident expert on the Grand Californian. After lots of research, it looks like the best rooms as far as views, at least IMO, are the 300-324 rooms and the rooms on either side of Napa Rose, facing the park. But, it seems like they're really only worth it if you're high enough up to see over the trees. Sounds like there's less chance to get a high room in the 300-324 range since that's closer to the Veranda, but I guess I can only put in my requests and see. I did notice that the balconies on the top floors are much nicer without the overhang from the room above! I would love to justify club level, but we're two single girls who plan to eat and drink our way around the parks, so I can't imagine needing anything from the Veranda.


----------



## franandaj

kathleendsm said:


> We had originally booked the GCV through our DVC membership, and because of a glitch they had overbooked, and moved us to the hotel side suite.



What size room did you have?  We always book a one bedroom and I would have been very upset to lose my Jacuzzi tub!



SeaDis said:


> Interesting. I'm guessing it was related to the breakout of accessible rooms?



What is this? I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## SeaDis

franandaj said:


> What is this? I haven't heard anything about it.



It happened in late March and spilled into April.  They broke out Accessible rooms as a category and it created a bunch of ghost availability and resulted in (who knows how many) over bookings.  They even paused VGC resservations for a period of time.  It was active on the VGC thread during that period.

Many of the overbooked members reported being offer the hotel side for their nights.  But above was the first time I heard someone got a suite.  Makes sense as it's more equivalent.


----------



## kathleendsm

franandaj said:


> What size room did you have?  We always book a one bedroom and I would have been very upset to lose my Jacuzzi tub!



It was a one bedroom. I know we’re losing out on a few aspects (kitchen, laundry), but honestly we were just thrilled to get SOMETHING, and losing those things is less of a problem on a shorter stay.



SeaDis said:


> It happened in late March and spilled into April.  They broke out Accessible rooms as a category and it created a bunch of ghost availability and resulted in (who knows how many) over bookings.  They even paused VGC resservations for a period of time.  It was active on the VGC thread during that period.
> 
> Many of the overbooked members reported being offer the hotel side for their nights.  But above was the first time I heard someone got a suite.  Makes sense as it's more equivalent.



I didn’t realize that was the cause. It took a long time for them to actually get us a reservation, we had to call several times, but my husband had a really nice talk with the CM who was finally able to confirm the reservation, and she had told him that a lot of people were being very rude. Maybe it was a bit of pixie dust.


----------



## ClaudiaKincaid

I notice that my room type *may* have two King beds and a daybed or pullout twin bed; my kids are 13 (girl) and 9 (boy) and would rather not share a bed anymore, so I'd like to make sure we have this available, but at no point in the reservation process was there a chance to request one, and I can't find any way to do it online; do I have to call the hotel directly?


----------



## franandaj

SeaDis said:


> It happened in late March and spilled into April. They broke out Accessible rooms as a category and it created a bunch of ghost availability and resulted in (who knows how many) over bookings. They even paused VGC resservations for a period of time. It was active on the VGC thread during that period.



I remember that the VGC bookings were paused and I remember on this or the VGC thread finding out they reopened and booking a Prime couple of nights just after it reopened, but didn't realize why they had shut it down for the couple of weeks, nor why it shut down.


----------



## Nonsuch

ClaudiaKincaid said:


> I notice that my room type *may* have two King beds and a daybed or pullout twin bed; my kids are 13 (girl) and 9 (boy) and would rather not share a bed anymore, so I'd like to make sure we have this available, but at no point in the reservation process was there a chance to request one, and I can't find any way to do it online; do I have to call the hotel directly?


There are no rooms with 2 King Beds.

You will need to call the hotel to request a Day Bed.

Rooms with a King Bed will also have a Twin-Size Sleeper Chair AND either a sofa (non-foldout loveseat) or Day Bed.
If a Day Bed is not available, perhaps one of your kids could sleep on the sofa.


----------



## roxy72

We just booked our 12/7 - 12/11 honeymoon trip at the Grand Californian, HOORAY! We were waiting for a new room offer to come out, so we used the Stay Amid the Magic Room Offer last night. Unfortunately, there weren't any Standard View rooms available (we're on a budget and wanted the cheapest room- guess they sold out fast!), so we got a Partial View room. Per the website, it looks like they only have the Premium View rooms now so thank goodness we got something better priced while we could.

I know this is a once-in-a-lifetime trip for us in terms of the hotel, but I have a hard time swallowing the cost for 4 nights. We last stayed at the Residence Inn, then the Hotel Indigo, so I keep thinking about those prices under $200/night. Oh well- we're going to live large and love it!!


----------



## jordan13402

yeah we booked a standard for dec and when this came out we upgraded two classes for the same price


----------



## jordan13402

btw, we booked through a certain company from Utah (am I allowed to say that?) and they price matched a price from another company


----------



## SeaDis

roxy72 said:


> We just booked our 12/7 - 12/11 honeymoon trip at the Grand Californian, HOORAY! We were waiting for a new room offer to come out, so we used the Stay Amid the Magic Room Offer last night. Unfortunately, there weren't any Standard View rooms available (we're on a budget and wanted the cheapest room- guess they sold out fast!), so we got a Partial View room. Per the website, it looks like they only have the Premium View rooms now so thank goodness we got something better priced while we could.
> 
> I know this is a once-in-a-lifetime trip for us in terms of the hotel, but I have a hard time swallowing the cost for 4 nights. We last stayed at the Residence Inn, then the Hotel Indigo, so I keep thinking about those prices under $200/night. Oh well- we're going to live large and love it!!


Congratulations.  You are only in the room a few nights, but the memories and photos/videos of the resort last a lifetime.  Just think of it that way, and it's "pennies" per day.  There... magic!

Easy for me to say.  Have fun!


----------



## DizMe

So happy they gave us a discount this year! I was beginning to think they weren't going to do it. Rebooked with the deal and went up one level to Woods /courtyard and still saved $471. It was actually cheaper to upgrade than stay with standard, ha ha.


----------



## DizMe

So I just realized that when I rebooked with the new discount, I didn't use the magic key discount, which would save me an additional $125. What is the best way to rebook? Call? I'm currently doing everything from my phone as I'm away from home with no other devices.


----------



## roxy72

DizMe said:


> So I just realized that when I rebooked with the new discount, I didn't use the magic key discount, which would save me an additional $125. What is the best way to rebook? Call? I'm currently doing everything from my phone as I'm away from home with no other devices.


Yes, you can call them to adjust the reservation and add on the magic key discount. My husband was able to do so this morning! I had assumed their systems would make you cancel the existing reservation then book a new one, but happily, that was not the case. 

Just a tip that he called first thing in the morning- maybe 7 or 8am- and someone picked up right away. When we tried to call yesterday afternoon, we waited 5-10 minutes and nobody picked up, so it might be best to call early in the morning.


----------



## LWcalif

Nonsuch said:


> All rooms have been renovated, and are the same size (except 39 standard view rooms near the lobby are slightly larger). Many rooms have tubs (~30%?) spread through the hotel, so you should make a request



Nonsuch - I was looking at your map & on the ground floor of the DVC wing there are 4 rooms that are not color coded. 1500, 1503, 1511 & 1513. Do you know if these are DVC studios or regular hotel rooms?


----------



## Disney0010

Booked the GCH again for December. Was able to book the Magic Key price. The least expensive that I have seen in a while.


----------



## Disney0010

Wow, decided to add an extra night at GCH and I can’t do it on line. So now on hold for thirty-five minutes and holding. Disney should be embarrassed about their hold times.


----------



## DizMe

roxy72 said:


> Yes, you can call them to adjust the reservation and add on the magic key discount. My husband was able to do so this morning! I had assumed their systems would make you cancel the existing reservation then book a new one, but happily, that was not the case.
> 
> Just a tip that he called first thing in the morning- maybe 7 or 8am- and someone picked up right away. When we tried to call yesterday afternoon, we waited 5-10 minutes and nobody picked up, so it might be best to call early in the morning.


Thank you! This worked perfectly!


----------



## Nonsuch

LWcalif said:


> Nonsuch - I was looking at your map & on the ground floor of the DVC wing there are 4 rooms that are not color coded. 1500, 1503, 1511 & 1513. Do you know if these are DVC studios or regular hotel rooms?


Those are regular hotel rooms, mixed in with the DVC villas.

I don't claim to understand legal issues, but it seems the 200 regular hotel rooms built along with the villas could be converted to studios.  The new DVC resorts (such as DLT) have a large number of smaller villas (studios and even smaller pods), so perhaps this was considered for VGC.  GCH has very high occupancy (and high prices), so converting hotel rooms to studios seems unlikely.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Can someone fill me in on what the magic key price is?


----------



## Disney0010

For our mid December stay the ”Wooded” view was $499.10 per night. It was actually one dollar per night cheaper than the standard view.


----------



## racheva

I randomly noticed that they added a new special offer for the nights I had already paid for in full. Called them, only a 10 minute wait, and a lovely woman helped me get $1200 back, plus gave me a better sense of which category worked for the rooms I was hoping to snag. Now our nightly rate is less for a *better* view room than we started with. Pretty sweet!


----------



## jordan13402

I went from a standard view to partial theme park view for $120 cheaper....can anyone tell me a good room number to request for this room type?


----------



## AC7179

I have read this thread but wondered, are the DTD rooms near the Napa Rose Elevators still a good selection?  Can you still leave the hotel out the fire exit next to World of Disney? I wondered if security changes prevented that now.


----------



## Nonsuch

AC7179 said:


> I have read this thread but wondered, are the DTD rooms near the Napa Rose Elevators still a good selection?  Can you still leave the hotel out the fire exit next to World of Disney? I wondered if security changes prevented that now.


The fire exit can no longer be used as a shortcut.


----------



## ClaudiaKincaid

I guess it’s a covid thing that there’s no notepad and no pen in the room? pssshhh ..  No robes, half the cleaning, half the toiletries, no room service, no early park access …. I am for sure wondering what the $800/night is for.


----------



## tankgirl!

That's really disappointing about the lack of amenities. May I ask what toiletries they are offering? We're planning on staying there in November and it'd be nice to know what we need to pack. I'd also be tempted to call and ask for a pen and pad in the room. I wonder if they'd bring one up? (Along with more towels, and robes, and so on.) I love the GCH, but we're debating the price without early access and all the little perks. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ClaudiaKincaid

Re: toiletries: same stuff as always, it’s just that they only replenish them every other day with the housekeeping. It says you can call and ask for more toiletries, but I don’t think I am that sort of person.


----------



## GeneralTso

If you want/need more toiletries or coffee pods, just call and they bring them up. Very quickly I might add.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Just booked for my birthday weekend in January! I'm turning 50 and I told DH that for my birthday I wanted to be at Disneyland with a couple of my friends. He offered to pay for us to stay at GCH as a special birthday treat. I know it won't be the same as pre-covid, but I'm looking forward to hanging out with friends and no kids and just taking our time to enjoy DLR with no crazy schedule and no household chores!


----------



## julesann

Really...no robes?  Is this true?


----------



## julesann

Our trip is finally (almost) here.  I feel like I've waited forever to return to the Grand and I'm sooo excited and  I have a couple of questions.

I am wondering if I can do an Amazon Prime delivery (of water) to the hotel. And, if so, what address do I use.  And do they charge to hold it?    

I also have a specific bed configuration I need--2 queens and a day bed as I am staying with my two db's.  I put the configuration request in my booking and I am wondering if it is helpful to call the morning of arrival to ask about this--we arrive around noon on Veteran's Day.  

Thank you!!


----------



## cruisehopeful

julesann said:


> Really...no robes?  Is this true?


There were no robes in my VGC studio earlier this month. There were 2 robes the month before the Covid shutdown.


----------



## ClaudiaKincaid

julesann said:


> Really...no robes?  Is this true?


Yep, as of our stay the first week of October.  A small thing, and I get why (I guess? I mean, there are still sheets and towels, which presumably also are washed/sanitized between guests...), but a disappointment nonetheless -- especially combined with the lack of uhhhhhhhhhhhh everything else around the place.


----------



## gpjacobs

GeneralTso said:


> If you want/need more toiletries or coffee pods, just call and they bring them up. Very quickly I might add.


Exactly this! I had to call for a few items on our recent trip but Mousekeeping was very responsive. We didn't wait long at all. 

I can also confirm, no robes or slippers.


----------



## Nonsuch

ClaudiaKincaid said:


> Yep, as of our stay the first week of October.  A small thing, and I get why (I guess? I mean, there are still sheets and towels, which presumably also are washed/sanitized between guests...), but a disappointment nonetheless -- especially combined with the lack of uhhhhhhhhhhhh everything else around the place.


Disney is just being cheap 
I’m checking in tomorrow, so I‘ll pack a robe


----------



## tankgirl!

Quick question--how much do you tip Mousekeeping when they bring you toiletries/towels/etc? With two teenagers I know we'll need additional supplies and as someone who worked as a housekeeper to help pay for college, I want to be supportive, but I'm not sure what the going rate is since I haven't traveled in two years!


----------



## DizMe

Nonsuch said:


> Disney is just being cheap
> I’m checking in tomorrow, so I‘ll pack a robe


Robes just take up so much suitcase space! I mean, I don't expect a robe at Best Western, but GCH should have them. Can you mobile order a robe? Ha ha. Well, hmmm, I wonder if you could request one from Housekeeping? Maybe you can try that and let us know how it goes. And be sure and answer the door in your skivvies to make a point


----------



## julesann

julesann said:


> Our trip is finally (almost) here.  I feel like I've waited forever to return to the Grand and I'm sooo excited and  I have a couple of questions.
> 
> I am wondering if I can do an Amazon Prime delivery (of water) to the hotel. And, if so, what address do I use.  And do they charge to hold it?
> 
> I also have a specific bed configuration I need--2 queens and a day bed as I am staying with my two db's.  I put the configuration request in my booking and I am wondering if it is helpful to call the morning of arrival to ask about this--we arrive around noon on Veteran's Day.
> 
> Thank you!!



Bumping...any thoughts?


----------



## Nonsuch

julesann said:


> I am wondering if I can do an Amazon Prime delivery (of water) to the hotel. And, if so, what address do I use.  And do they charge to hold it?


My first Grand Californian grocery delivery will be tomorrow morning.  I used Pavilions (Vons/Albertsons/Safeway) -- Amazon Prime should also work fine.
Sent to:
  Grand Californian Hotel
  1600 S Disneyland Drive
  Anaheim  CA  92802

Bell Services will store, and refrigerate items if needed.  You must meet the delivery if it contains alcohol.
There is no charge, but tipping is expected.


julesann said:


> I also have a specific bed configuration I need--2 queens and a day bed as I am staying with my two db's.  I put the configuration request in my booking and I am wondering if it is helpful to call the morning of arrival to ask about this--we arrive around noon on Veteran's Day.


You might just request a room with a Daybed, which will be either:  2 queens and daybed, or King and sleeper chair and daybed.
Calling in the morning might be a good idea.  Not sure if online check-in is a good idea, since it might result in an automatic room assignment.  
Online check-in is new, so it's not clear what is the best strategy.


----------



## julesann

Nonsuch said:


> My first Grand Californian grocery delivery will be tomorrow morning.  I used Pavilions (Vons/Albertsons/Safeway) -- Amazon Prime should also work fine.
> Sent to:
> Grand Californian Hotel
> 1600 S Disneyland Drive
> Anaheim  CA  92802
> 
> Bell Services will store, and refrigerate items if needed.  You must meet the delivery if it contains alcohol.
> There is no charge, but tipping is expected.
> 
> You might just request a room with a Daybed, which will be either:  2 queens and daybed, or King and sleeper chair and daybed.
> Calling in the morning might be a good idea.  Not sure if online check-in is a good idea, since it might result in an automatic room assignment.
> Online check-in is new, so it's not clear what is the best strategy.



Thank you so much!! This is very helpful (as you have often been through the years  ) .


----------



## RunnerMom71

julesann said:


> Really...no robes?  Is this true?



All you have to do is call Mousekeeping for robes - they'll bring them right up!  They just aren't standard in the room right now.


----------



## twodogs

Can you requesting regular daily housekeeping?  I did that a few weeks ago at DLH, but they most definitely did not offer it up.  When we stayed at the GCH in July, it was towels and trash only.

I agree they are being CHEAP!  How is it different to put the robes and slippers in there (other than more laundry for Disney to do, which costs them money that they are currently HAPPY to not be spending but are charging the same high rates)?


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

twodogs said:


> Can you requesting regular daily housekeeping?  I did that a few weeks ago at DLH, but they most definitely did not offer it up.  When we stayed at the GCH in July, it was towels and trash only.
> 
> I agree they are being CHEAP!  How is it different to put the robes and slippers in there (other than more laundry for Disney to do, which costs them money that they are currently HAPPY to not be spending but are charging the same high rates)?



Seems like it costs them even more if people realize they can be requested, because now it takes time to take the request and run the robe to the right room.  Hopefully enough people start making the request and the robes will go back to being provided upfront!


----------



## ClaudiaKincaid

tankgirl! said:


> Quick question--how much do you tip Mousekeeping when they bring you toiletries/towels/etc? With two teenagers I know we'll need additional supplies and as someone who worked as a housekeeper to help pay for college, I want to be supportive, but I'm not sure what the going rate is since I haven't traveled in two years!


I'd tip $5 -- before I go anywhere, I change a couple twenties for fives so I'm tip-ready. For daily housekeeping, I usually do $10-20 -- that's actually why I missed the notepad and pen; I usually fold a piece of notepaper over the bill I'm leaving that day and write something like "For housekeeping -- thank you!" so they know it's for them and not just accidentally left out.


----------



## julesann

Yay, I can get a robe.  And a couple more questions:
first-can I pay for my stay with Gift Cards and is there an upper limit or number of cards I can use (and do I pay on check in or out?)
and can I go through the GCH entrance with my very first park entry (with tickets on my phone) or do I need to go through the main gate.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Thanks for the map of Grand Californian rooms; however, what is the key for the various colors?  Red is standard, but I see people requesting near Napa Rose elevators for standard room locations, and that doesn't seem to be near the red indicated rooms?  I have a standard booked in December.  Do any standard have monorail views, even if otherwise not great?  

Thanks!  We usually stay at PP, DL Hotel or in the VGC rooms so I am ignorant of the GC room categories.


----------



## ParkHopper1

PatMcDuck said:


> Do any standard have monorail views, even if otherwise not great?



"Standard" rooms only overlook the front entrance of the Hotel facing Disneyland Drive. In practice they sell WAY more standard rooms than they actually have in that category, so it is not at all uncommon to wind up in a Woods/Courtyard View even with just a Standard room booking. The Courtyard view is what as the Monorail running trough the Hotel


----------



## cruisehopeful

julesann said:


> first-can I pay for my stay with Gift Cards and is there an upper limit or number of cards I can use (and do I pay on check in or out?)


I don't know if there's a limit to how many cards you put on, but it would be helpful if you combined them ahead of time on the Disney Gift Card Balance website. They can only hold a max of $1K each. I used to put one gift card and one credit card down, asking them to use up the gift card first. I never asked for more than one gift card and not sure I'd trust anyone to process them correctly. 


julesann said:


> and can I go through the GCH entrance with my very first park entry (with tickets on my phone) or do I need to go through the main gate.


Yes, you can use the GCH entrance if DCA is the first park on your reservation.


----------



## julesann

cruisehopeful said:


> I don't know if there's a limit to how many cards you put on, but it would be helpful if you combined them ahead of time on the Disney Gift Card Balance website. They can only hold a max of $1K each. I used to put one gift card and one credit card down, asking them to use up the gift card first. I never asked for more than one gift card and not sure I'd trust anyone to process them correctly.
> 
> Yes, you can use the GCH entrance if DCA is the first park on your reservation.



Great thank you so much!!  And good to know about the $1000 max--I was wondering about that.


----------



## Disney0010

We‘re going to be at GCH for three nights in early/mid December and I plan to ask for daily housekeeping. I’m not allowing them to continue to use the “Covid” excuse for not cleaning the rooms daily when they’re packing the parks and rides. We bought that excuse in May at WDW during our five night stay at the Riv and again in July at GCH. Enough is enough. If they want to play this game then reflect this in the nightly price of the room. Disney is just being cheap. If they can‘t find enough housekeeping staff then they’re simply not paying enough.


----------



## geminimagk

Disney0010 said:


> We‘re going to be at GCH for three nights in early/mid December and I plan to ask for daily housekeeping. I’m not allowing them to continue to use the “Covid” excuse for not cleaning the rooms daily when they’re packing the parks and rides. We bought that excuse in May at WDW during our five night stay at the Riv and again in July at GCH. Enough is enough. If they want to play this game then reflect this in the nightly price of the room. Disney is just being cheap. If they can‘t find enough housekeeping staff then they’re simply not paying enough.



Thank you. Totally agree. I plan on doing the same when I check in later this week!


----------



## twodogs

Please report back on the housekeeping when you request it.  I have asked here a few times and have not seen anyone confirm that they asked for and received daily housekeeping on the hotel side of GCH lately.  I can confirm I asked for and received it at DLH 3 weeks ago. I tipped $5/day and had to verbally tell each housecleaner as I walked out of the room each day that it was for them because there was no pad nor pen in the room (again, CHEAP and nothing to do with COVID at this point).  I think everyone who wants it back should ask for daily housekeeping so that they know that people want it back and expect it to be back, especially at these prices.  I just put a Woods/Courtyard room on hold for the week before Christmas (but leaving DLR on 10/22 so not right up against Christmas) and it is over $900/Night. I will cancel it if I can’t’ get daily housekeeping because I will not pay that kind of money to come back to a room with wet towels and unmade beds!


----------



## limace

Just as an FYI, I always leave tips on a pillow as my understanding is that is an understood place for “this is a tip”.


----------



## cruisehopeful

I always leave the housekeeping tip on something that they will need to restock like the coffee tray or the shampoo tray. I rarely leave a note.


----------



## tankgirl!

Thanks for all the info. I always left a note with my housekeeping tip, so I guess I'll have to call to request a pen and pad to leave the note! Also, I was wondering if guests can still get free coffee in the morning at the Craftsman Grill. We used to be able to show room keys and get coffee, which I like better than the stuff from the room. Thanks!


----------



## geminimagk

tankgirl! said:


> Thanks for all the info. I always left a note with my housekeeping tip, so I guess I'll have to call to request a pen and pad to leave the note! Also, I was wondering if guests can still get free coffee in the morning at the Craftsman Grill. We used to be able to show room keys and get coffee, which I like better than the stuff from the room. Thanks!



Really hoping so!


----------



## pixiepowers

We pre-make envelopes with Thank You notes (and tip) for Mousekeeping. That way I don't accidentally use my tip money - ha! Our kiddos have helped decorate the envelopes in the past - kind of a fun family tradition.


----------



## nicole88s

This is an oddly specific question, but hopefully some of you that stay often may know the answer. My daughter and I are staying at the GC and then a few days later I invited her two friends to come for a birthday surprise for her. I want to add them to my reservation so they are able to be dropped off there when they arrive (that is the only way to be dropped off, correct? Be added to the reservation?).

I'm afraid that when we pull up on our first day to be dropped off (in a uber) and I say my last name the guard will say something like "Oh ok, last name with four on the reservation?" or something similar. Or even say the names listed on the reservation ruining the surprise. Is that something I need to worry about? 

I've been dropped off at check in before, but can't remember specifics since it didn't really matter what was said then.


----------



## DebbieB

nicole88s said:


> This is an oddly specific question, but hopefully some of you that stay often may know the answer. My daughter and I are staying at the GC and then a few days later I invited her two friends to come for a birthday surprise for her. I want to add them to my reservation so they are able to be dropped off there when they arrive (that is the only way to be dropped off, correct? Be added to the reservation?).
> 
> I'm afraid that when we pull up on our first day to be dropped off (in a uber) and I say my last name the guard will say something like "Oh ok, last name with four on the reservation?" or something similar. Or even say the names listed on the reservation ruining the surprise. Is that something I need to worry about?
> 
> I've been dropped off at check in before, but can't remember specifics since it didn't really matter what was said then.


 
I’ve never heard a guard say that.  They just check if the name is on the list.


----------



## Nonsuch

nicole88s said:


> This is an oddly specific question, but hopefully some of you that stay often may know the answer. My daughter and I are staying at the GC and then a few days later I invited her two friends to come for a birthday surprise for her. I want to add them to my reservation so they are able to be dropped off there when they arrive (that is the only way to be dropped off, correct? Be added to the reservation?).
> 
> I'm afraid that when we pull up on our first day to be dropped off (in a uber) and I say my last name the guard will say something like "Oh ok, last name with four on the reservation?" or something similar. Or even say the names listed on the reservation ruining the surprise. Is that something I need to worry about?
> 
> I've been dropped off at check in before, but can't remember specifics since it didn't really matter what was said then.


Adding your guests to your reservation is a good idea, but likely not needed.  Your guests should know the name of the reservation holder (you) and the check-in date -- also likely not needed.  The guard shack CM will not recite a list of names, so nothing to worry about


----------



## nicole88s

DebbieB said:


> I’ve never heard a guard say that.  They just check if the name is on the list.





Nonsuch said:


> Adding your guests to your reservation is a good idea, but likely not needed.  Your guests should know the name of the reservation holder (you) and the check-in date -- also likely not needed.  The guard shack CM will not recite a list of names, so nothing to worry about



Thank you. I think I was just over thinking it because of the surprise element. I guess I won't even add them and hope for the best!


----------



## Nonsuch

I had my first onsite visit, since the resort reopened (although many park only visits).
A few notes:

No problem with grocery delivery.  Ordered from Pavilions and and actual delivery was by DoorDash.  Bell Services held items, and delivered to the room along with our luggage.  

I did online check-in and indicated an 11AM arrival, but did not actually arrive until noon.  Amazingly the room was ready, so perhaps online check-in prioritizes room cleaning (I did not think to ask about that).  "Amazing" is the proper description. since villas are notorious for being late -- I have personally waited until after 6PM!  This was a Grand Villa, so delays are even more likely.

The room key from the Disneyland App only works for the "Primary Guest", other guests will not see the "open door" button.  Specifically confirmed with Guest Services, this is normal.  This means guests must still visit the registration desk to get physical keys.  Online check-in could be helpful if there is a long check-in line, since guests could get into the room with the App Key and pickup physical keys later.

The televisions have been refreshed, not sure if the actual display was replaced but there is now a hotel specific control box mounted on the back.  The TV turns on with a Welcome Home (your name) Party.  The "live" TV menu system is much improved, and there are a few on-demand Disney Storybooks for kids.  The new TV configuration makes bringing your own streaming device (Fire TV, Apple TV...) more difficult or possibly impossible.  The TVs now support Chromecast, so video streamed to a guest phone or tablet can be displayed on the TV.  

Simple setup instructions are displayed on the TV.  


I tried the Disney Plus App on my iPad, and could cast Iron Man to the TV.


----------



## SeaDis

Nonsuch said:


> The room key from the Disneyland App only works for the "Primary Guest", other guests will not see the "open door" button.  Specifically confirmed with Guest Services, this is normal.  This means guests must still visit the registration desk to get physical keys.  Online check-in could be helpful if there is a long check-in line, since guests could get into the room with the App Key and pickup physical keys later.
> 
> The televisions have been refreshed, not sure if the actual display was replaced but there is now a hotel specific control box mounted on the back.  The TV turns on with a Welcome Home (your name) Party.  The "live" TV menu system is much improved, and there are a few on-demand Disney Storybooks for kids.  The new TV configuration makes bringing your own streaming device (Fire TV, Apple TV...) more difficult or possibly impossible.  The TVs now support Chromecast, so video streamed to a guest phone or tablet can be displayed on the TV.


Interesting!  My family shares the same App login (mine).  So I'm hoping the room keys will show for everyone.  What do you think?

Do you mean the HDMI slots are all taken now?  Or that it's not possible to change inputs on the TV?

Thanks for the new details!  Counting down 2 weeks here....


----------



## tankgirl!

I am curious about the advantages of the virtual check-in. I have some room requests so I thought maybe I'd be better waiting in line. Is that the case? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Nonsuch

SeaDis said:


> My family shares the same App login (mine).  So I'm hoping the room keys will show for everyone


Using a single account, it seems likely the room key will appear on all devices.


SeaDis said:


> Do you mean the HDMI slots are all taken now?  Or that it's not possible to change inputs on the TV?


I only did a few tests, but some odd issues:

An input select menu could be accessed, but the input did not switch.
Unplugging the Hotel Box from the display and replacing with Fire TV would show the Fire TV, but the volume control would no longer work.



tankgirl! said:


> I am curious about the advantages of the virtual check-in. I have some room requests so I thought maybe I'd be better waiting in line. Is that the case?


I did the online check-in as an experiment, just to see how it worked.  There is only one Handicap Accessible Grand Villa, so room assignment was not an issue.  I prefer a King Bed for regular hotel rooms, and regular check-in makes it easier to repeat the request.  It's "early days" for online check-in, so I would use regular check-in for specific room requests.


----------



## geminimagk

I can confirm that GCH will provide daily housekeeping upon request. We arrived last night and requested at check in.


----------



## twodogs

geminimagk said:


> I can confirm that GCH will provide daily housekeeping upon request. We arrived last night and requested at check in.


Thank you SO much for confirming this!  I guess I’m keeping my $900/night Woods view room later in December. Budget be darned!


----------



## geminimagk

twodogs said:


> Thank you SO much for confirming this!  I guess I’m keeping my $900/night Woods view room later in December. Budget be darned!



Haha! We got the robes (upon request) also. No turn down service though, I miss those chocolates!


----------



## handyl03

If I book a room for 5 adults are we guaranteed a room with 2 queens and a day bed? Standard room descriptions say up to 5.


----------



## geminimagk

handyl03 said:


> If I book a room for 5 adults are we guaranteed a room with 2 queens and a day bed? Standard room descriptions say up to 5.


Yes, you are. We are also a party of five and I called the other day to confirm.


----------



## handyl03

geminimagk said:


> Yes, you are. We are also a party of five and I called the other day to confirm.


Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## sierrawine

cruisehopeful - we used FOUR gift cards to pay for part of our stay.  I bought six Disney GC at the maximum Target amount ($500 each) to get the 5% Target Red Card discount and then combined them to make three $1,000 gift cards. I also had a separate $500 GC that I received from my company.  The CM was happy to apply all four to our stay.  I could have bought a few more (because we paid an embarrassing amount to stay club level over a weekend and three weekdays but I couldn't fathom getting food reservations at the last minute when they were clearly unavailable) so I don't know how many more they may have taken but the CM at the club concierge desk was very sweet and put all four onto my account.  FYI that a physical card is apparently easier - I did it last-minute so I had e-cards and she had to call down to get someone to help her with it.  She said they only had one special e-card way of doing things????

Nicole88s - we were dropped off by a car service and they asked for our names but I don't recall them asking to verify how many in the party - I think your friends will be totally fine!  (I also think they could enter GC via the DT Disney area if they wanted to or had any issues.  I cannot see why not!  So, worst case - they can get to you!)

For Mousekeeping - we had club-level rooms for 5 nights Oct 29 - Nov 5.  Nobody asked us about Mousekeeping but it was done every day.  One day we left money under dishes (assuming they'd know to take the money because it was under the dirty dishes we'd obviously expect them to take) and they left it!  I felt so bad!  Our girls have little notepads and markers with them all of the time - if I'd realized they wouldn't take it we'd have for sure left a note!  I will be getting them to make Mousekeeping envelopes in the future!

There were no robes in our room, FYI. The first night we had two chocolates left in the room.  The 3rd night someone stopped to ask if we needed towels or chocolate - the room had been serviced every day (including earlier that day) but no chocolates in the evenings other than that.

I haven't read through the rest of the recent posts but I'll put what struck me while we were there:

1.  Club level - if you're doing this, it's easy to pop in and out and for sure there is plenty of food to make a meal unless you're a big eater (or really enjoy a fine meal out).  DH and I often share meals because they're too big at restaurants (and I'm not a tiny, healthy thing - so don't think I'm super thin and only eat salads, haha!).  We ate only one meal at Flo's V8 due to poor planning and less than 30 minutes later went back to the hotel/lounge and should have just eaten there!  The club has plenty of food and I didn't feel at all like I was taking too much or taking advantage.  We stayed 5 nights (got in late the first night) and we only ate the one meal "out" because the it's so easy to go back because the hotel is so close.  We also enjoy wine/beer and we were very happy - I wouldn't bring any or order anything extra to the room.  (We brought some with us but it was a waste of luggage space.)  Same for snacks for the kids - I bring suckers for very long waits and a couple of granola bars but you won't need anything for when you're in the room. They had goldfish and other goodies and we'd bring a little snack back to the room so the kids could have it there later.  We weren't wasteful and I also don't think we took too much - the lounge provided what we needed for food and the CM's were the absolute best.  They were kind, they were helpful.  Only one semi-questionable interaction with them and we had many over 5 days!  We paid for a premium view and overlooked the pool.  In retrospect, I'm not sure this is worth the money.  It was nice and we could see a tiny bit of DCA but not enough to make it worthwhile.  If I booked again I'd pay the money for club level FOR SURE but would not pay for the premium view.

2.  The proximity to DCA is THE BEST!!  We've been to WDW and understand the vast difference in distances between WDW and DL.  Last time we went to DL we stayed at the Anneheim Hotel and we loved it.  The walk was 15 minutes, tops, and we were really happy with that.  This time, the difference between walking into DCA and DL seemed very different, LOL!  Our second morning entering DL, we decided to walk out to Downtown Disney and take the monorail - we loved that decision as the first morning we entered DL we waited in line for a LONG time.  Maybe it was all the same in the end but we were happy to be riding the monorail instead of just waiting.

3.  The pools were nice at the GF but they're not terribly special when compared to other hotels.  The pool with the waterslide (which was, frankly, so low-grade that my 9- and 6-year-old said it was boring because it was so slow) is cold.  The pool near the bar is better.  The oval pool (kind of next to/between both of them) was the warmest in the late fall and was very nice.  The hot tub was also nice!

4.  Everywhere we went the staff was awesome!  We encountered only two semi-poor attitudes along the way. One from a club employee who was annoyed to give change for a $20 (so we could leave a tip) and one from someone who apparently felt we should understand how the lost and found system works there (we lost a pair of goggles).  Overall, we had a lot of interactions with CMs and were super impressed.  Those at the concierge desk on level 6 were great. Those in the club lounge were friendly and helpful.  Those at valet were friendly.  We trick-or-treated at GF and DLH and everyone giving out candy was awesome even though they had to work on Halloween.  Security checking bags were truly great - patient while I opened all of my zippers and did a thorough but not weirdly-too-much job of checking bags with happy/welcoming comments!  Employees letting people into the parks were positive and someone told us the story of Patrick near the Indiana Jones ride (which was broken down, of course!) as well as the >100 year old palm tree.   We felt truly welcome and that the CM's were excited for us to be there.  I don't need this as an adult but I do love a positive experience and I was happy and grateful that my kids could experience such commraderie and positivity.


----------



## julesann

@sierrawine Thank you for all this great info.  I am glad you had a fun stay.  I am paying with gift cards this week at the GCH.  I am wondering--did you give the CM the gift cards at the beginning of your stay at check in or just sometime during your stay?


----------



## julesann

One more question (if anyone knows the answer to my question above that would be great):  if my room isn't ready when I check in, will Bell Services be able to deliver my stored luggage to the room if it is becomes available while I am in the parks?


----------



## Malcon10t

julesann said:


> One more question (if anyone knows the answer to my question above that would be great):  if my room isn't ready when I check in, will Bell Services be able to deliver my stored luggage to the room if it is becomes available while I am in the parks?


No.  When you return from the parks, you simply call down and they will bring it up.


----------



## RealJulsie

Is free coffee still offered at craftsman grill if you’re staying at the hotel?


----------



## geminimagk

No


----------



## Pluto468

I may be adding a couple of nights at the Grand Californian to the end of our upcoming trip but I'm worried about the number of beds. How are they as far as giving you the bed configuration you want? They have so many options listed for the courtyard view room, but we'd be in a pickle if we ended up with something like just one king bed and a sleeper chair. There are 4 of us and my kids are really tall and don't like sharing a bed with someone. My ideal would be 1 King Bed and 1 Day Bed and 1 Twin-Size Sleeper Chair ...or 2 Queen Beds and 1 Day Bed. I'm not sure how good the odds are of actually getting a room with enough beds. Any experience with this?


----------



## SeaDis

Pluto468 said:


> I may be adding a couple of nights at the Grand Californian to the end of our upcoming trip but I'm worried about the number of beds. How are they as far as giving you the bed configuration you want? They have so many options listed for the courtyard view room, but we'd be in a pickle if we ended up with something like just one king bed and a sleeper chair. There are 4 of us and my kids are really tall and don't like sharing a bed with someone. My ideal would be 1 King Bed and 1 Day Bed and 1 Twin-Size Sleeper Chair ...or 2 Queen Beds and 1 Day Bed. I'm not sure how good the odds are of actually getting a room with enough beds. Any experience with this?


I think the 2nd config you mention will be prioritized for parties of five.  But it's not impossible.  I think for best odds:
1) Call with your room request
2) Check-in early.  If moving from other hotel, stow luggage and check-in before entering parks.
3) Politely repeat/explain your room request at the front desk.  And tell them you can "wait" for the right config to come available later in the day (instead of first available room).

Usually they will either a) confirm you already have that config assigned from room request b) make a change to that config for you on the spot if available c) tell you they will do their best (outlook uncertain).

There some uncertainty now involving online check-in and how that might affect above.  Online check-in gets your pre-assigned room number sent to you.  They "should" take into account your room request, but you kind of forego a chance at a second look at the front desk, if needed.  If room type is important, I would probably go the old fashioned route.


----------



## twodogs

We have two teens and we prefer the King-sleeper chair-day bed room as well.  We always kindly request it in advance and again at check in, and we very rarely get it.  It is one of least common rooms in the resort, I think, and they often give the King rooms to people attending conventions (which probably isn't much right now).  If we can't get that, we always kindly ask for the 2 Queen with day bed so that they don't have to share a Queen.  We have received that all but one time.  I think that is a very common room configuration.

For a hotel this expensive, it is mind blowing that I can't reserve my bedding configuration when I book the room.  I can do that at any Hilton, Hyatt, etc but not the GCH??


----------



## lindyv321

We will be at the GCH for the first time on Sunday! I just completed my online check in and put my credit card on file. We are wanting to pay using another method, what is the best way to go about this?


----------



## Nonsuch

lindyv321 said:


> We will be at the GCH for the first time on Sunday! I just completed my online check in and put my credit card on file. We are wanting to pay using another method, what is the best way to go about this?


A reserve will be placed on the card, but actual charge is not processed until 11AM on check-out day. Sometimes the first night is charged at check-in. You could apply other payment anytime during your stay


----------



## Hatboxer

Park reservations tip - We were pleasantly surprised to find that the hotel could easily swap one’s park reservations for starting park, and make new ones even when they were shown as all gone online! Eg, we had DCA reservations and DL was “sold out” online, but the front desk said it’s no problem to swap. Same thing for an additional park day we bought the night before. Just FYI!


----------



## roxy72

Hatboxer said:


> Park reservations tip - We were pleasantly surprised to find that the hotel could easily swap one’s park reservations for starting park, and make new ones even when they were shown as all gone online! Eg, we had DCA reservations and DL was “sold out” online, but the front desk said it’s no problem to swap. Same thing for an additional park day we bought the night before. Just FYI!


Thank goodness! We need to do this for our reservations for 12/10. We just need to swap parks- glad to hear it's possible when staying on site!


----------



## Pluto468

SeaDis said:


> I think the 2nd config you mention will be prioritized for parties of five.  But it's not impossible.  I think for best odds:
> 1) Call with your room request
> 2) Check-in early.  If moving from other hotel, stow luggage and check-in before entering parks.
> 3) Politely repeat/explain your room request at the front desk.  And tell them you can "wait" for the right config to come available later in the day (instead of first available room).
> 
> Usually they will either a) confirm you already have that config assigned from room request b) make a change to that config for you on the spot if available c) tell you they will do their best (outlook uncertain).
> 
> There some uncertainty now involving online check-in and how that might affect above.  Online check-in gets your pre-assigned room number sent to you.  They "should" take into account your room request, but you kind of forego a chance at a second look at the front desk, if needed.  If room type is important, I would probably go the old fashioned route.




Thank you so much! I think I'll go with the old fashioned route. I would be coming from the Courtyard Marriott and will check into GC as early as possible.


----------



## Pluto468

twodogs said:


> We have two teens and we prefer the King-sleeper chair-day bed room as well.  We always kindly request it in advance and again at check in, and we very rarely get it.  It is one of least common rooms in the resort, I think, and they often give the King rooms to people attending conventions (which probably isn't much right now).  If we can't get that, we always kindly ask for the 2 Queen with day bed so that they don't have to share a Queen.  We have received that all but one time.  I think that is a very common room configuration.
> 
> For a hotel this expensive, it is mind blowing that I can't reserve my bedding configuration when I book the room.  I can do that at any Hilton, Hyatt, etc but not the GCH??



I've always wondered why you can't choose your bedding at the Disneyland hotel, too. It makes no sense. It's actually held me back from staying there a few times. I really like to know what to expect, and it would be awful to get there and not have enough beds! I've never been to any other hotel that won't let you know ahead of time what room you'll be in. 

I will follow your advice of calling ahead and also asking on the day I check in. Hopefully we'll at least end up with a 2Q daybed room. That's what we had last time we stayed at DLH and it worked out great.


----------



## lindyv321

Another question about security into DTD/esplanade in the morning. We like to rope drop and am wondering what time we should head down to get in line.


----------



## Pluto468

One more question about the courtyard rooms. Are these the type that could be really far from the entrance? I've heard some rooms at GCH are practically at Paradise Pier.


----------



## tenneycjt

Pluto468 said:


> One more question about the courtyard rooms. Are these the type that could be really far from the entrance? I've heard some rooms at GCH are practically at Paradise Pier.


yes they are a little far the view is nice but i would rather have a standard view


----------



## geminimagk

Hatboxer said:


> Park reservations tip - We were pleasantly surprised to find that the hotel could easily swap one’s park reservations for starting park, and make new ones even when they were shown as all gone online! Eg, we had DCA reservations and DL was “sold out” online, but the front desk said it’s no problem to swap. Same thing for an additional park day we bought the night before. Just FYI!


Yes! We did this as well and they were so pleasant and helpful.


----------



## geminimagk

lindyv321 said:


> Another question about security into DTD/esplanade in the morning. We like to rope drop and am wondering what time we should head down to get in line.


They did not allow anyone through until 7am. That seemed new to me, I think in the past they allowed people earlier? I’m not sure. Anyway we would get in line to enter DTD by 6:50 and we were typically approximately the 10th party in line.


----------



## Pluto468

tenneycjt said:


> yes they are a little far the view is nice but i would rather have a standard view




Thanks! Should I request a certain view for the standard room if I want to be close to the lobby and DCA entrance?


----------



## tenneycjt

Pluto468 said:


> Thanks! Should I request a certain view for the standard room if I want to be close to the lobby and DCA entrance?


No i thinks most of teh standard rooms are pretty close to those areas


----------



## DnA2010

Do you folks think there will be any chance that extra magic hours will be back in the new year for hotel guests?


----------



## Version 6

No one knows for sure, but we all hope so.


----------



## mamaburrito

Does the concierge team reach out to you before arrival for club level?


----------



## l4dyj8

What’s everyone’s experience or preference between mobile check-in vs check-in in person?
My only preference is that my room request for a day bed (3 adults, 2 children). (I have called to make this request) And I would like an early check in as I need to take an important call at 1:30pm. I don’t care where our (standard room) is located

(This will be this Friday which I know is a very busy week with Holidays, Veterans Day weekend and Dapper Day)

(we have 10am brunch reservations at the park. I’m willing to just sit in my car at 1:30 to take this call if needed)


----------



## julesann

geminimagk said:


> They did not allow anyone through until 7am. That seemed new to me, I think in the past they allowed people earlier? I’m not sure. Anyway we would get in line to enter DTD by 6:50 and we were typically approximately the 10th party in line.



Whoa...this is new to me too.  Where did they hold you--at the Grand entering DTD?  or somewhere else?


----------



## geminimagk

julesann said:


> Whoa...this is new to me too.  Where did they hold you--at the Grand entering DTD?  or somewhere else?


Yes. We were lined up around the path and trees that extend back.


----------



## julesann

geminimagk said:


> Yes. We were lined up around the path and trees that extend back.



Thank you.  This was really good to know.  I got there extra early today with the Disneyplus early entry.


----------



## disneyfan95

I just saw on Instagram that someone posted the Christmas tree in the Grand hasn’t gone up yet. This surprised me as I thought all the Christmas decorations resort wide would be up by Nov 12th. 

Does anyone know when the hotel’s tree goes up? If anyone sees the tree going up could you report back on this thread?

Big big thank you!


----------



## l4dyj8

disneyfan95 said:


> I just saw on Instagram that someone posted the Christmas tree in the Grand hasn’t gone up yet. This surprised me as I thought all the Christmas decorations resort wide would be up by Nov 12th.
> 
> Does anyone know when the hotel’s tree goes up? If anyone sees the tree going up could you report back on this thread?
> 
> Big big thank you!


I’m here now. I was told that they will begin on the 14th

and they just started on the gingerbread house. But that takes about 2 weeks to complete


----------



## disneyfan95

l4dyj8 said:


> I’m here now. I was told that they will begin on the 14th
> 
> and they just started on the gingerbread house. But that takes about 2 weeks to complete



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Ali V

You can get robes, you just need to ask the front desk and they can bring them up with slippers. Same with extra toiletries. Don’t get me wrong- I got totally hosed on the Merriest Nights though. Waited in line for an hour and a half to just get into the party with my lights. As I got to the front of the line finally….that moment of feeling like a champion deflated fast when they told me I know had to sign up for the virtual queue to get Merriest Nights merchandise. Thankfully, even after a 3 long wait to get the text, they still had things available- one item of each for every party member.

I as told by a friend who goes to Walt Disney Land often who told me they give free hot cocoa and cookies, in Disneyland that is not the case. There isn’t anything for free. It’s something that is good to go to….but maybe only once.


----------



## l4dyj8

disneyfan95 said:


> Thank you so much!!


Tree was not yet up when we left on the 14th but perhaps the Castmember that I spoke to meant the week of the 14th
The Gingerbread house continues to evolve.
The did have the holiday treat stand


----------



## SeaDis

I just heard directly, the tree went up last night.  So the 14th was correct.


----------



## chrisaman

disneyfan95 said:


> Thank you so much!!


The tree went up overnight.


----------



## handyl03

Lobby decorated this morning.


----------



## disneyfan95

chrisaman said:


> The tree went up overnight. View attachment 623004



This is fantastic! Thank you so much for posting a photo!!!!


----------



## Dobermanns

Is the cabana rental price the same year-round?


----------



## JnJwen

Does anyone know if they will be offering photos with Santa in the lobby? If so, will we be required to keep our mask on?


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Has anyone visited Hearthstone recently? I'm wondering how easy it is to get a seat these days. We arrive in the evening on my birthday and I'm trying to decide where to go for dessert, and I like the options at Hearthstone. Doesn't seem like there's too many good dessert choices in the hotels and downtown disney and reservations aren't lining up well with our arrival time. Anyone have any experiences there lately?


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Is mobile checkin new? Stayed at GCH a few times and never noticed it before. Going in 2 weeks and planned on calling for a room location request. Can I do that during mobile check in or should I still call ahead?


----------



## Dory92130

Mobile checkin is simple stuff;  saves time at checkin, but still need to go up to desk for everything to complete


----------



## Version 6

Dory92130 said:


> Mobile checkin is simple stuff;  saves time at checkin, but still need to go up to desk for everything to complete



...So a shorter process once you get to the front of the line, but you still need to wait in the same line?


----------



## amyg1975

Version 6 said:


> ...So a shorter process once you get to the front of the line, but you still need to wait in the same line?


Yep.  And it is not a quick line at times.


----------



## l4dyj8

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> Is mobile checkin new? Stayed at GCH a few times and never noticed it before. Going in 2 weeks and planned on calling for a room location request. Can I do that during mobile check in or should I still call ahead?


Unable to do request through the mobile check in. I would call prior to arrival. Mobile check-in is basically getting your name/address/card.

We did it for DLH in Sept. Had our room number ready before arrival. Bell hop walked with us straight to our room. We had a digital key on the app. But only works for one person/App. Still had to get a physical key for my husband. Prefer a physical key.
For our recent stay at GCH, with Dapper Day rates, it really helped to do mobile check-in. They don't have any of your information in the system. This is also the case with  any third party bookings. We arrived early (9am) so the line wasn't long (but still a 10-15 minute wait). But still needed keys and I actually needed to speak to the front desk. I called 3 days ahead to make a room request. Which was honored.


----------



## Dory92130

It is kind of throwback style checkin with GCH.   Only thing missing is those old punch cards that hotels used at checkin (we saw that at Harris Ranch this summer!)


----------



## lindyv321

Well we just got back from our first stay at GCH yesterday. Super happy that the tree went up while we were there otherwise I would’ve been very disappointed! The gingerbread house was underwhelming in my opinion but I guess it’s not finished yet… Seems very strange to me that it wouldn’t be done by the time the holidays officially started. Overall we had a great stay but my cousin who also came had quite a few issues. It took hours for her bags to be delivered to her room from bell service and took over 45 minutes to get room keys. They are definitely understaffed!


----------



## cruisehopeful

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> Has anyone visited Hearthstone recently? I'm wondering how easy it is to get a seat these days. We arrive in the evening on my birthday and I'm trying to decide where to go for dessert, and I like the options at Hearthstone. Doesn't seem like there's too many good dessert choices in the hotels and downtown disney and reservations aren't lining up well with our arrival time. Anyone have any experiences there lately?


It's been about 8 weeks since I've been there, but it was easy to find a table in the evening. I think it was around 6 or 7pm. 

I agree that the desserts are best there. Just wanted to throw out that you can also get to go type stuff in DTD (Sprinkles, Salt and Straw, the place with the over the top shakes) and find an outdoor seat somewhere there or take back to the hotel lobby.


----------



## jordan13402

lindyv321 said:


> Well we just got back from our first stay at GCH yesterday. Super happy that the tree went up while we were there otherwise I would’ve been very disappointed! The gingerbread house was underwhelming in my opinion but I guess it’s not finished yet… Seems very strange to me that it wouldn’t be done by the time the holidays officially started. Overall we had a great stay but my cousin who also came had quite a few issues. It took hours for her bags to be delivered to her room from bell service and took over 45 minutes to get room keys. They are definitely understaffed!


I think part of the gingerbread house is that its a process through the whole season and isnt done until after thanksgiving


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

cruisehopeful said:


> It's been about 8 weeks since I've been there, but it was easy to find a table in the evening. I think it was around 6 or 7pm.
> 
> I agree that the desserts are best there. Just wanted to throw out that you can also get to go type stuff in DTD (Sprinkles, Salt and Straw, the place with the over the top shakes) and find an outdoor seat somewhere there or take back to the hotel lobby.



Thank you! I think we'll aim for Hearthstone and then wander DTD if it's too crazy there. I'm not super picky or fixated on getting the perfect dessert, we're mostly just looking for a place to relax and have a treat to celebrate making it to 50 years old!


----------



## julesann

jordan13402 said:


> I think part of the gingerbread house is that its a process through the whole season and isnt done until after thanksgiving



Exactly...it is magical to watch it get added to each day.


----------



## wowsmom

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> Has anyone visited Hearthstone recently? I'm wondering how easy it is to get a seat these days. We arrive in the evening on my birthday and I'm trying to decide where to go for dessert, and I like the options at Hearthstone. Doesn't seem like there's too many good dessert choices in the hotels and downtown disney and reservations aren't lining up well with our arrival time. Anyone have any experiences there lately?



We visit Hearthstone on most of our park visits.  If it's on a weekend, it may be pretty busy, but we've been there mid-week recently and it's very quiet.  One night last week, there were 2 small groups inside (one at the bar, one at a table) and we were the only group outside.  It was eerily quiet.


----------



## Drewski77

Are the pools and hot tubs open throughout December?

Might be too cold but would be nice to have that option.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Drewski77 said:


> Are the pools and hot tubs open throughout December?
> 
> Might be too cold but would be nice to have that option.


Pools are heated and open year round.


----------



## IslaLila

Lurker here, just want to give a PSA that the Grand currently has a sale going on called the Magical New Year Getaway Room Offer. Because I'm stubborn, I keep checking rates  to see if they might drop. We went from $607 a night for a standard room to $484 for a woods/courtyard view in mid March!!


----------



## OKC Disney Fan

IslaLila said:


> Lurker here, just want to give a PSA that the Grand currently has a sale going on called the Magical New Year Getaway Room Offer. Because I'm stubborn, I keep checking rates  to see if they might drop. We went from $607 a night for a standard room to $484 for a woods/courtyard view in mid March!!


Thank you for posting this.  I just checked our Costco package for Feb and called and saved $1000 ($500 per room/2 rooms).  4 nights for the price of 3 promo with the same room upgrade that you mentioned.  You made my night/week/month!


----------



## IslaLila

OKC Disney Fan said:


> Thank you for posting this.  I just checked our Costco package for Feb and called and saved $1000 ($500 per room/2 rooms).  4 nights for the price of 3 promo with the same room upgrade that you mentioned.  You made my night/week/month!



Wow that's awesome!! Yay!!


----------



## 3threebabies

IslaLila said:


> Lurker here, just want to give a PSA that the Grand currently has a sale going on called the Magical New Year Getaway Room Offer. Because I'm stubborn, I keep checking rates  to see if they might drop. We went from $607 a night for a standard room to $484 for a woods/courtyard view in mid March!!


Thanks here, too. I just applied promo to our trip 1st week of March. I had been checking website regularly for a new promo, but I guess I hadn’t checked recently enough!


----------



## SeaDis

IslaLila said:


> Lurker here, just want to give a PSA that the Grand currently has a sale going on called the Magical New Year Getaway Room Offer. Because I'm stubborn, I keep checking rates  to see if they might drop. We went from $607 a night for a standard room to $484 for a woods/courtyard view in mid March!!


That is a great rate and seriously goes back to…hmmm 2015 or so?  That’s more like convention pricing right now.  Great find and awesome of you to share it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Is GCH CL operating pretty much at pre-Covid levels with regards to offerings & seating space? DLH CL reviews are not good for diversity of offerings but GCH seem to be going well here. Do they do the mimosa bar in the morning still? (#priorities)


----------



## Nonsuch

gottalovepluto said:


> Is GCH CL operating pretty much at pre-Covid levels with regards to offerings & seating space? DLH CL reviews are not good for diversity of offerings but GCH seem to be going well here. Do they do the mimosa bar in the morning still? (#priorities)


I visited at the end of October, and the Veranda has "pretty much" returned to normal operation.  Bagels with smoked salmon are now served "assembled", rather than having the ingredients (bagel, cream cheese, tomato, onion, capers, salmon) spread out.  Mimosas are served during breakfast -- all alcohol options are available all day (as before)


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> Bagels with smoked salmon are now served "assembled", rather than having the ingredients (bagel, cream cheese, tomato, onion, capers, salmon) spread out.



Do all the bagels come this way? Can you just have them with cream cheese? Visiting at the end of the month and a bagel with cream cheese is part of my breakfast routine, but not with all the other stuff.


----------



## mamaburrito

franandaj said:


> Do all the bagels come this way? Can you just have them with cream cheese? Visiting at the end of the month and a bagel with cream cheese is part of my breakfast routine, but not with all the other stuff.



They had plain bagels with three different cream cheese.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

What are the toiletries in the room like these days? I liked the shampoo and conditioner they had when we last stayed there 4 years ago - are they still stocking things like that right now, or is that another thing that's been cut recently?

Getting excited for my birthday trip - I fly down on Friday after work!


----------



## Malcon10t

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> What are the toiletries in the room like these days? I liked the shampoo and conditioner they had when we last stayed there 4 years ago - are they still stocking things like that right now, or is that another thing that's been cut recently?
> 
> Getting excited for my birthday trip - I fly down on Friday after work!


I believe it is the H2O products.  I like them.


----------



## nathos

I was just at GCH last week and it was all H2O products in small bottles just like old times


----------



## StormyCA

nathos said:


> I was just at GCH last week and it was all H2O products in small bottles just like old times



Oh, so not the big pumper bottles they switched to?  That's great!

FWIW you can find those products on Amazon cheaper than Disney or even H20's own website.  They're just bottled differently, more 'utilitarian' looking squeeze bottles.


----------



## Malcon10t

StormyCA said:


> Oh, so not the big pumper bottles they switched to?  That's great!


Yep, Covid made them switch back.


----------



## DizMe

Malcon10t said:


> Yep, Covid made them switch back.


So here's a question: do they have to throw those away if the guest doesn't take them home? I don't bring them back with me but I might if I thought they'd just be tossed.


----------



## Malcon10t

DizMe said:


> So here's a question: do they have to throw those away if the guest doesn't take them home? I don't bring them back with me but I might if I thought they'd just be tossed.


Not sure.  Will ask this weekend.


----------



## mom23boyz

Please tell me about GC Club Level.  What is offered/included and is it worth the price?  Also, it appears there are no suites in the Club Level, but do they have connecting rooms?  Thanks.


----------



## mom23boyz

Exactly how large is daybed? Is it the same size as a twin or smaller?


----------



## Lzylitnin

How late are you allowed to access the club level lounge on your check out day?  We're reserved for a club level room for 3 nights, but decided to add a 4th night to our trip for the after hours Villains event.  We're booked in a non-club level room for that last night.  Will we be able to access the lounge until the lounge closes on our check out day of the club level room?


----------



## shosh1530

mom23boyz said:


> Exactly how large is daybed? Is it the same size as a twin or smaller?


It is smaller than a twin (bit shorter, not as wide). It fit my large 9 year-old (more like 12-year-old sized) fine, but it would not fit a taller/larger adult (probably not over 5'4).


----------



## shosh1530

Are there any hotel activities these days (e.g. Kid story time)? Or is everything still on hold with COVID?


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Got back Monday evening from a 3 night stay at the GCH, and wanted to share my experience. I have to start by saying that absolutely every CM we encountered this trip was absolutely amazing and very helpful and courteous. It was my friend M and I traveling to celebrate our birthdays - I turned 50 on Friday, and she turned 48 on Sunday, so we ditched our families and flew down for this DLR trip. Another friend, C, was supposed to join us, but caught covid and had to bail. So we changed our reservation from 3 adults to 2, and this switch led to us being given an accessible room. M & I were fine with that, although I did miss having the double sinks with more counter space, but we easily made the room layout work for us. And as someone who is only 4'10", I definitely appreciated that the beds were lower!  No launching myself in and out of bed and hoping I land okay. We were in room 3000 right by the elevators, and I was amazed at how quiet it was! I think I heard the elevator ding maybe two times the entire time we were there, and I rarely heard any noise from the hallway or lobby.
At check in, we asked for extra shampoo & conditioner, since we both planned on using the ones provided, and we requested robes if available. 5 minutes after we got to the room, someone from housekeeping was at the door with a giant bag of assorted toiletries and two robes for us. We noticed that our toilet was not always flushing, but we thought that evening that it was just a matter of waiting for it to stop running and then it would work. The next morning we discovered that it was not flushing at all and called down to the front desk to let them know. Someone was at the door in about 10 minutes to fix it, and said they could come back later if we weren't comfortable having them in the room at that time, but we said it was fine and just went out on the balcony to have our coffee and plot out the day. He had the toilet fixed in about 15 minutes, and we never had any problems with it after that.
Housekeeping stopped in on Sunday to empty the trash, change the towels, and restock the coffee & toiletries. We also called them on Saturday when we ran out of tissues, and a new box was delivered within 10 minutes.
We had dessert and drinks at Hearthstone on Friday night, did the Storyteller's brunch on Sunday, and picked up grab & go items for breakfast on Monday at Craftsman. 
Lines for security at both DTD and CA were never horrible.  I think at most we waited about 5-10 minutes in the mornings and we easily made it before rope drop each time.  M & I were amazed at how much easier it was to get everywhere on time without our families slowing us down!  As an aside, we didn't use G+ this trip, and made the decision not to try for Rise or WS, and we rode everything we wanted to at least once and never waited more than 40 minutes for anything. We also got stuck on BTMR and had to be evacuated off the second lift, which was an adventure in itself and were gifted two LL passes as a result, so that did help.
On Monday I left my bags with Bell Services while I did some final shopping in DTD and had lunch at Trader Sams, and when I went to pick them up to head to the airport, I was told that it would be about a 10-15 minute wait, which I had anticipated so I said that was fine and I found a spot to sit out of the way. About 5 minutes later, one of the bell services CMs came over with my bags and told me that the wait was going to be closer to 20 minutes, and since it was just two bags and I was heading to the airport, she got them for me herself to make sure I could leave on time.
I think that's it for the details of our stay - I'm happy to try and answer any questions although we didn't do a ton at the hotel other than relax and enjoy being there!


----------



## DizMe

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> Got back Monday evening from a 3 night stay at the GCH, and wanted to share my experience. I have to start by saying that absolutely every CM we encountered this trip was absolutely amazing and very helpful and courteous. It was my friend M and I traveling to celebrate our birthdays - I turned 50 on Friday, and she turned 48 on Sunday, so we ditched our families and flew down for this DLR trip. Another friend, C, was supposed to join us, but caught covid and had to bail. So we changed our reservation from 3 adults to 2, and this switch led to us being given an accessible room. M & I were fine with that, although I did miss having the double sinks with more counter space, but we easily made the room layout work for us. And as someone who is only 4'10", I definitely appreciated that the beds were lower!  No launching myself in and out of bed and hoping I land okay. We were in room 3000 right by the elevators, and I was amazed at how quiet it was! I think I heard the elevator ding maybe two times the entire time we were there, and I rarely heard any noise from the hallway or lobby.
> At check in, we asked for extra shampoo & conditioner, since we both planned on using the ones provided, and we requested robes if available. 5 minutes after we got to the room, someone from housekeeping was at the door with a giant bag of assorted toiletries and two robes for us. We noticed that our toilet was not always flushing, but we thought that evening that it was just a matter of waiting for it to stop running and then it would work. The next morning we discovered that it was not flushing at all and called down to the front desk to let them know. Someone was at the door in about 10 minutes to fix it, and said they could come back later if we weren't comfortable having them in the room at that time, but we said it was fine and just went out on the balcony to have our coffee and plot out the day. He had the toilet fixed in about 15 minutes, and we never had any problems with it after that.
> Housekeeping stopped in on Sunday to empty the trash, change the towels, and restock the coffee & toiletries. We also called them on Saturday when we ran out of tissues, and a new box was delivered within 10 minutes.
> We had dessert and drinks at Hearthstone on Friday night, did the Storyteller's brunch on Sunday, and picked up grab & go items for breakfast on Monday at Craftsman.
> Lines for security at both DTD and CA were never horrible.  I think at most we waited about 5-10 minutes in the mornings and we easily made it before rope drop each time.  M & I were amazed at how much easier it was to get everywhere on time without our families slowing us down!  As an aside, we didn't use G+ this trip, and made the decision not to try for Rise or WS, and we rode everything we wanted to at least once and never waited more than 40 minutes for anything. We also got stuck on BTMR and had to be evacuated off the second lift, which was an adventure in itself and were gifted two LL passes as a result, so that did help.
> On Monday I left my bags with Bell Services while I did some final shopping in DTD and had lunch at Trader Sams, and when I went to pick them up to head to the airport, I was told that it would be about a 10-15 minute wait, which I had anticipated so I said that was fine and I found a spot to sit out of the way. About 5 minutes later, one of the bell services CMs came over with my bags and told me that the wait was going to be closer to 20 minutes, and since it was just two bags and I was heading to the airport, she got them for me herself to make sure I could leave on time.
> I think that's it for the details of our stay - I'm happy to try and answer any questions although we didn't do a ton at the hotel other than relax and enjoy being there!


What a great report!! I'm glad you and your friend had such a wonderful experience. There's nothing like a friend/sister trip sometimes! So glad to hear that your hotel experience was so good. My sis and I went last month and had the room almost right above you! We were in 4001. Man, what a great location that turned out to be, and yours maybe even better because you'd be right there next to the 3rd floor balcony, which we utilized when we had friends meet up with us for a gift exchange (we started out in Hearthstone but moved to the balcony and it turned out to be an ideal spot for what we were doing). Had to laugh at your description of  launching yourself in and out of bed . I think of myself as a shortie but I've got a good 3" on you, ha ha, and I can still relate to that bed thing. 

Oh, and happy birthday!


----------



## rynorex

I have a reservation to check in on March 21st but am looking to spend the day at Knotts before I start hitting the parks. Is there any issue bag dropping / starting the checkin process early? (In no way expecting my room to be ready at like 9am) what do you guys normally do?  Any tips for spending a day like this? planning to get an Uber there.

Thanks guys!


----------



## whoever

rynorex said:


> I have a reservation to check in on March 21st but am looking to spend the day at Knotts before I start hitting the parks. Is there any issue bag dropping / starting the checkin process early? (In no way expecting my room to be ready at like 9am) what do you guys normally do?  Any tips for spending a day like this? planning to get an Uber there.
> 
> Thanks guys!


You can check in as early as you want on the day of your arrival.  They'll text you when your room is ready.  Bell services will store your luggage for you.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Lzylitnin said:


> How late are you allowed to access the club level lounge on your check out day?  We're reserved for a club level room for 3 nights, but decided to add a 4th night to our trip for the after hours Villains event.  We're booked in a non-club level room for that last night.  Will we be able to access the lounge until the lounge closes on our check out day of the club level room?


GCH only allows CL access until check-out time. If you are in there when the time passes you are welcome to stay, but you cannot get in after check-out passes.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

DizMe said:


> What a great report!! I'm glad you and your friend had such a wonderful experience. There's nothing like a friend/sister trip sometimes! So glad to hear that your hotel experience was so good. My sis and I went last month and had the room almost right above you! We were in 4001. Man, what a great location that turned out to be, and yours maybe even better because you'd be right there next to the 3rd floor balcony, which we utilized when we had friends meet up with us for a gift exchange (we started out in Hearthstone but moved to the balcony and it turned out to be an ideal spot for what we were doing). Had to laugh at your description of  launching yourself in and out of bed . I think of myself as a shortie but I've got a good 3" on you, ha ha, and I can still relate to that bed thing.
> 
> Oh, and happy birthday



Thanks! Yes, we love that 3rd floor balcony lounge area! Such a great spot to relax and enjoy the hotel. M’s house is a craftsman and she kept taking pictures of all the furniture and lamps and art she wants in her house. Being so close to the elevators was great when we were dragging ourselves back to the room at 10:30pm and muttering about being old and our feet hurting.


----------



## Malcon10t

mom23boyz said:


> Exactly how large is daybed? Is it the same size as a twin or smaller?


Our experience in the "day bed" is about the same size as a twin, my 30 yo daughter, 5'6", larger sleeps on it fine.  There is also a sleeper chair, and that is considerable smaller.


Lzylitnin said:


> How late are you allowed to access the club level lounge on your check out day?  We're reserved for a club level room for 3 nights, but decided to add a 4th night to our trip for the after hours Villains event.  We're booked in a non-club level room for that last night.  Will we be able to access the lounge until the lounge closes on our check out day of the club level room?


Generally, Club level turns off when your key does, which is about noon.


----------



## Lzylitnin

gottalovepluto said:


> GCH only allows CL access until check-out time. If you are in there when the time passes you are welcome to stay, but you cannot get in after check-out passes.





Malcon10t said:


> Generally, Club level turns off when your key does, which is about noon.


Wow.  That's disappointing.  Disney World resorts allow access until the lounge closes on check out day.


----------



## Chelsea524

If we have 5 people on our reservation will we be given a room with a daybed or do we run the risk of getting just the two queens and normal couch?  We will be there with 3 teenagers, my daughter is shorter, but I don’t think she’d fit on the tiny couch. I know if we switch to DLH we’d have more space but we really love the GCH.


----------



## blabbermouth

We will be there in May! I'm super stoked, staying here is a bucket list item for me. I know it's insanely expensive and probably over priced, but I don't care  it'll be us and our 4 year old daughter, if anyone has any tips to share I'd appreciate them, it's been 3 and a half years since we were last at Disneyland.


----------



## shosh1530

Chelsea524 said:


> If we have 5 people on our reservation will we be given a room with a daybed or do we run the risk of getting just the two queens and normal couch?  We will be there with 3 teenagers, my daughter is shorter, but I don’t think she’d fit on the tiny couch. I know if we switch to DLH we’d have more space but we really love the GCH.


I'm pretty sure if you have five on your reservation you would either get the two queens and day bed or two queens with the chair that has a pull-out twin bed. When we booked, our confirmation email had the room type we had (two queen, day bed) and it matched what checked in with (here now!).


----------



## Chelsea524

shosh1530 said:


> I'm pretty sure if you have five on your reservation you would either get the two queens and day bed or two queens with the chair that has a pull-out twin bed. When we booked, our confirmation email had the room type we had (two queen, day bed) and it matched what checked in with (here now!).


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## julesann

I have never noticed the 3rd floor balcony sitting area before.   I usually stay closer to the Napa Rose Elevators and in November our room was closer to this area. Is it new?


----------



## Malcon10t

julesann said:


> I have never noticed the 3rd floor balcony sitting area before.   I usually stay closer to the Napa Rose Elevators and in November our room was closer to this area. Is it new?


Nope, it has been there forever!


----------



## ChiCat

Do the rooms come equipped with mini fridges? Trying to plot out my grocery order. Thanks


----------



## OKC Disney Fan

We arrive at GCH 4 weeks from tomorrow!  3-generation trip with me, my daughter, and my parents.  Stayed there one time before when we were upgraded to GCH from PPH due to overbooking during Galaxy's Edge grand opening.  Can't wait!


----------



## Malcon10t

ChiCat said:


> Do the rooms come equipped with mini fridges? Trying to plot out my grocery order. Thanks


Yes, small one.


----------



## whoever

julesann said:


> I have never noticed the 3rd floor balcony sitting area before.   I usually stay closer to the Napa Rose Elevators and in November our room was closer to this area. Is it new?


They used to have a Piano there too.  We did Dapper Day meet ups in the space.


----------



## AC7179

We are staying at GCH in March and have the DTD view room. I've read to request by Napa Rose elevators, but when I'm looking it seems like maybe the DTD views in that room are mainly of the empty parking lot tram area.  Is the view better for the DTD wing that the lobby elevators service?


----------



## rynorex

I have a woods courtyard view room, is there any special requests I should make when checking in? (best monorail view etc??) First time staying at GCH and very excited! 

I'm dropping my bags to the hotel around 9am before heading to Knotts for the day, so hoping to get in early with a room request if you guys can suggest any  

Def need to ensure we have two beds and not a sleeper, that's the number one priority.


----------



## SeaDis

AC7179 said:


> We are staying at GCH in March and have the DTD view room. I've read to request by Napa Rose elevators, but when I'm looking it seems like maybe the DTD views in that room are mainly of the empty parking lot tram area.  Is the view better for the DTD wing that the lobby elevators service?


I totally get this logic.  The only DTD view we have had was in the wing from the Napa Rose elevators.  Sometimes it was an upgrade from woods/courtyard, even.  Basically you are above the World of Disney Store.  Yes you look toward the Tram area, but there are alot of trees on the north side of the main walkway to obscure the view of that area.  The DTD view is all about people watching immediately below your balcony, in my opinion, and you will have no shortage of it in either location.  The balconies are wide open to the walkways below.

My only beef with the DTD view is not the view in either wing, but the noise.  You can hear the trams and any nighttime entertainment going on below.  In that regard, I'm not sure if either wing is more quiet.  We had an actual sleep machine in those days, and we could still hear tram horns and announcements over it.  The patio doors are really good at sealing off noise... but just not 100%.  At peak times, there is ALOT of nighttime entertainment in DTD late into the night (midnight?).





rynorex said:


> I have a woods courtyard view room, is there any special requests I should make when checking in? (best monorail view etc??) First time staying at GCH and very excited!
> 
> I'm dropping my bags to the hotel around 9am before heading to Knotts for the day, so hoping to get in early with a room request if you guys can suggest any
> 
> Def need to ensure we have two beds and not a sleeper, that's the number one priority.


Woods/Courtyard is not restricted to the monorail courtyard.  There are plenty of them in the wings near Napa Rose, and many of them look into DCA with a view slightly obstructed by "woods".  It's just enough to not qualify as a "theme park view".

Since you are checking in early, I think you have a good advantage.  Talk it over at the front desk and share your hopes and dreams for the perfect room.  Tell them you are heading to Knott's and can easily wait for the "right" room.  Share you excitement and appreciation for their hard work and, in my experience, the magic usually comes through.


----------



## shosh1530

We had a great view of the monorail from our Woods view (room 4402). It went directly under our room. Our friends were in a Courtyard room and could see the monorail there too (and our Courtyard room had a view of the tracks last year too). You might think about whether you prefer Woods (as previous poster mentioned, partial theme park view... we could see Soarin and Grizzly River Run) or Courtyard view (quiet, peaceful view)


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Is the only thing not returned to normal just the lack of extra magic hours? Seems like nearly everything else has returned or just slightly modified? Anything else to be aware of? The entrance to DCA is open, right? 

If we book a standard room- where are those on the maps? I'm having a hard time figuring out where that will put us in the hotel. Any suggestions on what type of room to request?


----------



## ParkHopper1

TikiTikiFan said:


> If we book a standard room- where are those on the maps? I'm having a hard time figuring out where that will put us in the hotel. Any suggestions on what type of room to request?



Stand rooms overlook the front parking lot /Valet of the hotel but they typically sell WAY more in the stand room category than they have in physical inventory which is why many wind up with a woods/courtyard view or better with just a standard reservation...but there are no guarantees.


----------



## StormyCA

TikiTikiFan said:


> Is the only thing not returned to normal just the lack of extra magic hours? Seems like nearly everything else has returned or just slightly modified? Anything else to be aware of? The entrance to DCA is open, right?
> 
> If we book a standard room- where are those on the maps? I'm having a hard time figuring out where that will put us in the hotel. Any suggestions on what type of room to request?



My understanding is that there is still no package delivery (a HUGE biggie for me!) and no  'regular' mousekeeping.   I _think_ mousekeeping is still just 'towels and trash' every few days.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

StormyCA said:


> My understanding is that there is still no package delivery (a HUGE biggie for me!) and no  'regular' mousekeeping.   I _think_ mousekeeping is still just 'towels and trash' every few days.



Yeah, we experienced both of those issues at WDW. That no package delivery piece always prevented me from spending more money! 

I read some recent reviews online about GCH that said you could request daily housekeeping? Room service is back too right? What type of food is usually on that list? I imagine its pricey.


----------



## StormyCA

TikiTikiFan said:


> Yeah, we experienced both of those issues at WDW. That no package delivery piece always prevented me from spending more money!
> 
> I read some recent reviews online about GCH that said you could request daily housekeeping? Room service is back too right? What type of food is usually on that list? I imagine its pricey.



I don't know about requesting 'full' mousekeeping like in the 'Before Times'.  Seems like if you could, everyone would be asking for it.  I've heard that you can call for more trash emptying & supplies, but right now it's trash and towels and a 'wipe down' of surfaces every other day, but no linen changes or bed making.  

My understanding is that 'limited' room service is available.  No idea of the menu or prices.


----------



## Version 6

I wonder if EMH is gone for good at Disneyland. Hopefully not.


----------



## shosh1530

TikiTikiFan said:


> Room service is back too right? What type of food is usually on that list? I imagine its pricey.



We never ordered, but room service was happening during our visit in late January 2022. Some of the selections were the same as you can get from the Craftsman's Grill, usually priced maybe 25% more (and then add service fees and gratuity). Other dishes seemed more unique. Dinner entrees were $30 ish. We considered ordering the kids breakfast as my kid really likes pancakes ($12 I think), but he was fine with eggs from Craftsman's. So we opted to just walk down and order from there.


----------



## shosh1530

StormyCA said:


> I don't know about requesting 'full' mousekeeping like in the 'Before Times'.  Seems like if you could, everyone would be asking for it.  I've heard that you can call for more trash emptying & supplies, but right now it's trash and towels and a 'wipe down' of surfaces every other day, but no linen changes or bed making.



From what I read this really varies. We were told trash and towels every other day, but our son had an accident the second night and we requested new linens for the day bed. When we returned that night we had what felt like a regular room clean (beds made, vanity/counters cleaned with our toothbrushes nicely wrapped washcloths, trash taken out, not sure if they vacuumed). Maybe we got lucky.


----------



## StormyCA

shosh1530 said:


> From what I read this really varies. We were told trash and towels every other day, but our son had an accident the second night and we requested new linens for the day bed. When we returned that night we had what felt like a regular room clean (beds made, vanity/counters cleaned with our toothbrushes nicely wrapped washcloths, trash taken out, not sure if they vacuumed). Maybe we got lucky.



I can see them doing it in your case.  They probably figured since your son had an accident and the bed needed a linen change they may as well clean/straighten the whole room since they were in there.  Plus it was probably a bit stressful for you and they were saying "Hey, it's OK!!". 

I just don't know if someone could call down and ask for a  complete cleaning 'just because'.  I have to admit that if one could, I'd probably request it myself if it was for no extra charge.  Nothing like coming 'home' to a freshly made bed and tidy room, especially when it's someone else doing the tidying!


----------



## StormyCA

Version 6 said:


> I wonder if EMH is gone for good at Disneyland. Hopefully not.



I'm not holding my breath, personally I think it's gone for good as a regular perk. Maybe they'll offer it as a 'magical extra' from time to time during onsite hotel specials.  When it was removed for reopening there apparently wasn't a HUGE outcry nor a big drop in bookings which probably indicated to TPTB that removing it wasn't a 'game changer'.  

I posted on a different thread that as long as the hotels are turning the 'right' amount of profit and TPTB are happy with the number of rooms occupied they have no incentive to bring it back, since it incurs extra expenses in staffing and such.  And the fact that there is not even a 'whisper of a hint of a rumor' about it AND that WDW has already brought it back (albeit only 30 mins early) says to me that EMH isn't anywhere on TPTB's radar for DLR.

My justification for staying at the Grand were distance, EMH, and package delivery (in no particular order). Well, and the ambience, too.  They've removed two of my justifications and I'm having trouble justifying the price for the one remaining, especially since the hotels across Harbor are basically the same distance.  So, the question now is:  Is 'ambience' worth an additional $200-600 per night?


----------



## Disney0010

Last week we stayed two nights at GCH. Warning about the room that we had. It was #5022. Fifth floor, great location to the elevators but unfortunately the room was located directly below the Craftsman Club lounge. At around 5:30 each morning the noise started for setup. Carts being rolled across the floor, items being dropped on the floor and just plain noise. The same thing happened each evening starting around 11:00 as I assume they were cleaning up.

Needless to say it was annoying. Especially when you’re paying premium prices for this hotel. In the end Disney could care less. The rooms in question are #5020-5024. I suggest avoiding them unless you have no problem with noise. The location is very convenient to the elevators and Great Hall but thats where it ends in my book.


----------



## Nonsuch

Disney0010 said:


> …Warning about the room that we had. It was #5022. Fifth floor, great location to the elevators but unfortunately the room was located directly below the Craftsman Club lounge…


Were you booked Club Level?


----------



## Disney0010

No. This is not a club level room.



Nonsuch said:


> Were you booked Club Level?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

GCH appears to be completely booked during my dates (6/13-6/16). I already have a room reserved (thankfully!), but like to check back in periodically in case the rates drop. I’ve never, ever seen one of the DLR hotels book out completely like this four months ahead without an extenuating circumstance (like Christmas or a special event). All room types still seem to be available at DLH and PPH for those dates. I’m wondering if this is a momentary glitch in the system and, if it’s not, why the hotel is so packed those days!


----------



## Canto

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> GCH appears to be completely booked during my dates (6/13-6/16). I already have a room reserved (thankfully!), but like to check back in periodically in case the rates drop. I’ve never, ever seen one of the DLR hotels book out completely like this four months ahead without an extenuating circumstance (like Christmas or a special event). All room types still seem to be available at DLH and PPH for those dates. I’m wondering if this is a momentary glitch in the system and, if it’s not, why the hotel is so packed those days!



out of curiosity, I looked to book a room for 2 adults, 2 kids for your dates and I had plenty of rooms to choose from.Are you booking for a larger party?  Might have been a cliche?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Canto said:


> out of curiosity, I looked to book a room for 2 adults, 2 kids for your dates and I had plenty of rooms to choose from.Are you booking for a larger party?  Might have been a cliche?



It could be a cookie/cache issue. When I look at individual dates, there is availability, though limited and not for the type of room I booked. I’m actually already booked for those dates, so maybe the system is making sure I don’t double book.


----------



## CeCe0906

We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel. On day 2 of our trip, I plan to have my park reservation for California Adventure.  If we do an early character breakfast at Storytellers Cafe can I just use that entrance?  Or do I have to walk back around?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

CeCe0906 said:


> We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel. On day 2 of our trip, I plan to have my park reservation for California Adventure.  If we do an early character breakfast at Storytellers Cafe can I just use that entrance?  Or do I have to walk back around?



When we stayed last summer, they never, not once, asked to see our hotel guest keys. Not even for morning entry as the park opened. I know that there have been times in the past when the entrance was supposed to be for hotel guests only, but that included guests of the hotel restaurants and they just needed to show a receipt. So, I wouldn’t anticipate you would need to show anything to enter DCA through the GCH entrance, but maybe hang on to your Storyteller receipt just in case.


----------



## gottalovepluto

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> GCH appears to be completely booked during my dates (6/13-6/16). I already have a room reserved (thankfully!), but like to check back in periodically in case the rates drop. I’ve never, ever seen one of the DLR hotels book out completely like this four months ahead without an extenuating circumstance (like Christmas or a special event). All room types still seem to be available at DLH and PPH for those dates. I’m wondering if this is a momentary glitch in the system and, if it’s not, why the hotel is so packed those days!


LA’s starts summer break then but I think your culprit is the 2022 Southern Baptist Convention at the convention center. GCH makes a nice complement to the main convention for groups that want the best of Disneyland and easy access to the convention. Some of the attendees could form a group-or just be a big group to start with- and get a group rate from GCH. (DLH is going to be construction noise and what’s the point of PPH when the Westin is nicer?)


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

gottalovepluto said:


> LA’s starts summer break then but I think your culprit is the 2022 Southern Baptist Convention at the convention center. GCH makes a nice complement to the main convention for groups that want the best of Disneyland and easy access to the convention. Some of the attendees could form a group-or just be a big group to start with- and get a group rate from GCH. (DLH is going to be construction noise and what’s the point of PPH when the Westin is nicer?)


Thanks for the explanation! That would make sense about the convention. Summer break I get as it’s the reason we are going that week (our first full week of break). But otherwise, it just seemed a little odd! I always anticipate crowds at any point of the summer, so I wasn’t concerned, but it did seem like a random time to have the GCH book up mid-week when the weeks on either side still had plenty of space.


----------



## tankgirl!

Does anyone know if the bell desk will hold a delivery grocery order if we aren't available to pick it up? We've had great success with ordering snacks and having them delivered in the past, but this time our flight doesn't get in until 7pm and I wasn't sure if we could still have groceries delivered around that time and have them held if we're late. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nonsuch

tankgirl! said:


> Does anyone know if the bell desk will hold a delivery grocery order if we aren't available to pick it up? We've had great success with ordering snacks and having them delivered in the past, but this time our flight doesn't get in until 7pm and I wasn't sure if we could still have groceries delivered around that time and have them held if we're late. Thanks in advance!


Yes, Bell Services will hold your grocery delivery (and they have refrigerators and freezers). 
I used Pavillions delivery, Halloween last year. Guests must meet delivery driver for orders which include alcohol.


----------



## blabbermouth

I remember reading about a deck on the 6th floor where you could watch the fireworks? Or is it WOC? Can anyone clarify that for me? We arrive on a Sunday in May so it would be cool if we could catch a bit of the fireworks from there!


----------



## shosh1530

blabbermouth said:


> I remember reading about a deck on the 6th floor where you could watch the fireworks? Or is it WOC? Can anyone clarify that for me? We arrive on a Sunday in May so it would be cool if we could catch a bit of the fireworks from there!


The deck on the 6th floor over looks California Adventure's Pixar Pier area. I believe you could see see WOC from there, but definitely not fireworks. Not sure if there would be any sound/music from WOC piped in (sadly I've never seen WOC, so don't know what is involved). I've never been in the club-level verandah, so not sure if that would also have a view of WOC

I don't think there is any where to view fireworks from GCH.


----------



## blabbermouth

shosh1530 said:


> The deck on the 6th floor over looks California Adventure's Pixar Pier area. I believe you could see see WOC from there, but definitely not fireworks. Not sure if there would be any sound/music from WOC piped in (sadly I've never seen WOC, so don't know what is involved). I've never been in the club-level verandah, so not sure if that would also have a view of WOC
> 
> I don't think there is any where to view fireworks from GCH.



Thanks, that's what made sense in my mind as well! I have a mediocre sense of direction though, haha.


----------



## bluecruiser

shosh1530 said:


> The deck on the 6th floor over looks California Adventure's Pixar Pier area. I believe you could see see WOC from there, but definitely not fireworks. Not sure if there would be any sound/music from WOC piped in (sadly I've never seen WOC, so don't know what is involved). I've never been in the club-level verandah, so not sure if that would also have a view of WOC
> 
> I don't think there is any where to view fireworks from GCH.


Note - the info below is dated, it's been a long time since I stayed club-level at the Grand.

The club-level verandah faces across the courtyard toward Disneyland. I'd call it a high fireworks view over the hotel roof on the other side of the courtyard. Similar to the fireworks view if your room faces DTD (but not quite as good). I *think* they pipe in the music to the verandah.

There's no view of WOC from the club-level verandah. The view from the 6th floor deck (which is on the DVC side of the hotel) is mostly a side view; not as good as the straight-on view that you get in DCA. I can't remember for sure if the music was piped in or not.


----------



## taaren

bluecruiser said:


> There's no view of WOC from the club-level verandah. The view from the 6th floor deck (which is on the DVC side of the hotel) is mostly a side view; not as good as the straight-on view that you get in DCA. I can't remember for sure if the music was piped in or not.


There's no music piped into the 6th floor deck on the DVC wing, you wouldn't need it, you can hear the entire show from there and you can feel the heat from the fire too. The main thing you can't see are the projections from the water screens. Personally I love the view from above, it makes the colors/fountains part all the more impressive, but I've always hated crowds so we usually watch it from there (or our balcony in the DVC wing if we happen to get a room in the right spot).


----------



## blabbermouth

taaren said:


> There's no music piped into the 6th floor deck on the DVC wing, you wouldn't need it, you can hear the entire show from there and you can feel the heat from the fire too. The main thing you can't see are the projections from the water screens. Personally I love the view from above, it makes the colors/fountains part all the more impressive, but I've always hated crowds so we usually watch it from there (or our balcony in the DVC wing if we happen to get a room in the right spot).


I assume the dvc deck is for dvc guests only?


----------



## Nonsuch

blabbermouth said:


> I assume the dvc deck is for dvc guests only?


Assumption is the mother of all…

The 6th floor viewing patio is for all GCH and VGC guests, room key is used to access. 
View of WOC from the patio (and VGC in general) has degraded over the years, as trees have grown


----------



## DisneyHusker

Weird question, I know.. but does anyone know what the hot dog of the month is for March at the craftsman?


----------



## DLgal

DisneyHusker said:


> Weird question, I know.. but does anyone know what the hot dog of the month is for March at the craftsman?



It's a Pastrami Dog. 

FYI, you can check current food offerings anytime by starting to place a mobile order in the app. This will bring up the current options with photos and descriptions. You don't actually have to go through with placing the order. Just back out. I do this all the time to check on new seasonal item availability.


----------



## DLgal

shosh1530 said:


> It is smaller than a twin (bit shorter, not as wide). It fit my large 9 year-old (more like 12-year-old sized) fine, but it would not fit a taller/larger adult (probably not over 5'4).



It fit my 5'7" son just fine last summer. He had several more inches of space. It's a standard twin length mattress at 72" long. This kid sleeps on a twin at home just fine as well.


----------



## heather913

FYI - I booked a cabana today for my May visit. Current pricing is $399 for the full day and $349 for 1/2 day.


----------



## StormyCA

This may be a silly question, but on a full day cabana rental can you come and go as you please?  As in take a swim & relax, hit the parks, head back for another swim?  Or do you have to have some sort of 'presence' at the cabana for the whole day?


----------



## heather913

StormyCA said:


> This may be a silly question, but on a full day cabana rental can you come and go as you please?  As in take a swim & relax, hit the parks, head back for another swim?  Or do you have to have some sort of 'presence' at the cabana for the whole day?



The seating is reserved for you so you can come and go as you please. That's the benefit of the cabana is not having to stay in the seats to keep them reserved. But I cannot imagine going to the park when you're paying all that money for the cabana.


----------



## mouschievous

heather913 said:


> FYI - I booked a cabana today for my May visit. Current pricing is $399 for the full day and $349 for 1/2 day.


Thanks for the info!  Sounds like the best plan is to book for a full day.  We're planning A July trip with rope drop and  closing down, but taking breaks midday.  A cabana sounds like a great way to spend a day!  Now to convince the husband (or not tell him how much it is...)


----------



## Nonsuch

Disney Parks Blog has posted a Beginners Guide to the Grand Californian (with a pdf pocket guide)
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-to-disneys-grand-californian-hotel-and-spa/


----------



## StormyCA

heather913 said:


> The seating is reserved for you so you can come and go as you please. That's the benefit of the cabana is not having to stay in the seats to keep them reserved. But I cannot imagine going to the park when you're paying all that money for the cabana.



Normally it wouldn't be, we usually only take a swim break once, in the afternoon. It'd be a once in a lifetime splurge in the way we've done a Disney day if we're there during really  hot days.  We've been known to hit the parks at rope drop or EMH (RIP), head back for a pre early-lunch 'quick dip', head back to the parks for a bit, then back to the pool at the 'heat zenith' for an hour or two to cool down, then dinner and back to the parks for the evening. It'd be nice to have ready-made shade and snacks waiting for us.  Not to mention having our early lunch right or dinner delivered right to the cabana.


----------



## DisneyHusker

DLgal said:


> It's a Pastrami Dog.
> 
> FYI, you can check current food offerings anytime by starting to place a mobile order in the app. This will bring up the current options with photos and descriptions. You don't actually have to go through with placing the order. Just back out. I do this all the time to check on new seasonal item availability.


Genius, thank you! I looked at the mobile menu on the app but didn't see it but I didn't think about starting a mobile order!


----------



## blabbermouth

I find it quite odd how you choose your room based on view and not bed configuration! I haven't seen this at any other hotel. It would be nice to choose one king or two queens and daybed etc without it just being "a request".


----------



## IslaLila

blabbermouth said:


> I find it quite odd how you choose your room based on view and not bed configuration! I haven't seen this at any other hotel. It would be nice to choose one king or two queens and daybed etc without it just being "a request".



My reservation is for a bed type (Woods-Courtyard View - King Bed and Day Bed) but I had to talk to customer service to get it. I do think it's really weird that you can't book by bed type yourself. But if you are needing a specific bed type, I would call.


----------



## ParkHopper1

IslaLila said:


> I do think it's really weird that you can't book by bed type yourself



That is because they hold back King rooms for the the convention and events clients which are most desirable in the business travel sector. Convention and Business events are major source of revenue for the hotel. If no room blocks are booked for events only then they will release the available King rooms to the leisure travelers.


----------



## DLgal

IslaLila said:


> My reservation is for a bed type (Woods-Courtyard View - King Bed and Day Bed) but I had to talk to customer service to get it. I do think it's really weird that you can't book by bed type yourself. But if you are needing a specific bed type, I would call.



Same. I called to book the military rate for July and I was quoted specific bed types for each available view. I specified that the day bed was a must and he then only gave me quotes for those specific room types.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

Does the three bedroom suite (not villa), just have a small fridge in each room or does it have more kitchen stuff?


----------



## SeaDis

HuskerFaninIL said:


> Does the three bedroom suite (not villa), just have a small fridge in each room or does it have more kitchen stuff?


Smaller fridge/beverage cooler style.  You can see tours of the 1 and 2 bedroom on Youtube, and photos on DL website.  They add an adjoining studio to the config.

The signature suites have large kitchen/catering areas.  But those are a different animal.


----------



## Geoff_M

Quick question: Does the gift shop at DGC have a "mini-mart" section, like resorts with DVC villas to at WDW, or do I have to rely on a shuttle service with a food stop along the way if I want a case of Coke, frozen pizza, eggs, milk, etc.?


----------



## AC7179

Geoff_M said:


> Quick question: Does the gift shop at DGC have a "mini-mart" section, like resorts with DVC villas to at WDW, or do I have to rely on a shuttle service with a food stop along the way if I want a case of Coke, frozen pizza, eggs, milk, etc.?




No, not really!


----------



## StormyCA

No 'real' food per se, just snacks and drinks (individual, not cases).  I think they don't stock 'cookable' things in the gift shop because there are no micros/cooking facilities in the 'regular' rooms.  I guess they expect DVC guests to order groceries.


----------



## DLgal

StormyCA said:


> No 'real' food per se, just snacks and drinks (individual, not cases).  I think they don't stock 'cookable' things in the gift shop because there are no micros/cooking facilities in the 'regular' rooms.  I guess they expect DVC guests to order groceries.



I'm pretty sure the refrigerator stocks basic frozen foods and more "grocery" type items. 

They definitely don't sell cases of soda or anything like that.


----------



## Nonsuch

Geoff_M said:


> Quick question: Does the gift shop at DGC have a "mini-mart" section, like resorts with DVC villas to at WDW, or do I have to rely on a shuttle service with a food stop along the way if I want a case of Coke, frozen pizza, eggs, milk, etc.?


All those items were stocked at Whitewater Snacks (now Craftsman Grill) when when VGC first opened, but only a few essentials are still available.  It is easy to have groceries delivered to GCH, I have used Pavilions delivery.


----------



## Pamela M

So glad I found this thread! I’m splurging on GC club level (never stayed at the GC)  in May and have some questions.

Did I read on here that we can check in on a different floor?

Do you know when we can access the veranda on our check in day? I think our plan will be to check in around 1-2pm if I can get late check out at our other hotel.

When we use the GC entrance to DCA  how early can we enter DCA? I know the regular gates let people in a 1/2 hour early and get held at Buena Vista street.


----------



## Pamela M

So glad I found this thread! I’m splurging on GC club level (never stayed at the GC)  in May and have some questions.

Did I read on here that we can check in on a different floor?

Do you know when we can access the veranda on our check in day? I think our plan will be to check in around 1-2pm if I can get late check out at our other hotel.

When we use the GC entrance to DCA  how early can we enter DCA? I know the regular gates let people in a 1/2 hour early and get held at Buena Vista street.


----------



## franandaj

Pamela M said:


> Do you know when we can access the veranda on our check in day? I think our plan will be to check in around 1-2pm if I can get late check out at our other hotel.



When I have stayed concierge and the room wasn't ready yet, they took us to the Verandah (Craftsman Club at the time) to check in and let us stay as long as we liked.


----------



## manicmonkey

Do all rooms have mini fridges or just the DVC ones?


----------



## Astylla

So I have a random question - Going to GCH from April 20th to April 24th Splurging since I got the Dapper Day rate and shocked rooms still available actually, anyone ever successfully upgrade to Club level from a convention rate like this ?
I am aware typically it depends if there is availability at the hotel itself.
Co worker I am going with has never been and she got some bad news so has to leave a day early so was thinking of surprising her.


----------



## Astylla

manicmonkey said:


> Do all rooms have mini fridges or just the DVC ones?



All hotel side and DVC side I've stayed in have a small refrigerator.
Larger villas like DVC 1 bedroom have a fullsize I believe.


----------



## sgrap

Astylla said:


> All hotel side and DVC side I've stayed in have a small refrigerator.
> Larger villas like DVC 1 bedroom have a fullsize I believe.


Yes, DVC 1, 2 and grand villas have full kitchens--full size frig/freezer, oven, microwave, dishwasher, plus stackable washer and dryer.  DVC studios have a mini frig/freezer and microwave.


----------



## Pluto468

I know there's a map of where the rooms are located somewhere on this thread and I can't find it.  
Which room type should I request to be as close as possible to the entrance to DCA and/or the lobby area? 
 Rooms available for my dates are Courtyard view or partial view. (I know I asked this a few months ago but I can't find that, either!)

Thanks!


----------



## Malcon10t

Pamela M said:


> So glad I found this thread! I’m splurging on GC club level (never stayed at the GC)  in May and have some questions.
> 
> Did I read on here that we can check in on a different floor?


Club level check in is on the 6th floor, at the desk as you come off the elevator.  Just outside the Veranda.



> Do you know when we can access the veranda on our check in day? I think our plan will be to check in around 1-2pm if I can get late check out at our other hotel.


As early as 630am.



> When we use the GC entrance to DCA  how early can we enter DCA? I know the regular gates let people in a 1/2 hour early and get held at Buena Vista street.


Both gates open at the same time.  We usually prefer to use the main gates as there are more than 2 gates to get people thru.  We've had some pretty major back ups at the GC gate.


----------



## Pamela M

Malcon10t said:


> Club level check in is on the 6th floor, at the desk as you come off the elevator.  Just outside the Veranda.
> 
> As early as 630am.
> 
> Both gates open at the same time.  We usually prefer to use the main gates as there are more than 2 gates to get people thru.  We've had some pretty major back ups at the GC gate.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## ISpyMickeyMouse

Astylla said:


> So I have a random question - Going to GCH from April 20th to April 24th Splurging since I got the Dapper Day rate and shocked rooms still available actually, anyone ever successfully upgrade to Club level from a convention rate like this ?
> I am aware typically it depends if there is availability at the hotel itself.
> Co worker I am going with has never been and she got some bad news so has to leave a day early so was thinking of surprising her.


Yes - you can upgrade to Club level with a convention/Dapper Day rate.  That's what we are doing for the same dates you are going too.  It was an extra $200 per night when I booked about two months ago.  Hope there is still room for you and your friend!


----------



## Astylla

ISpyMickeyMouse said:


> Yes - you can upgrade to Club level with a convention/Dapper Day rate.  That's what we are doing for the same dates you are going too.  It was an extra $200 per night when I booked about two months ago.  Hope there is still room for you and your friend!



Thank you ! I'll call today and see if I can change it , I should have just done that anyway haha.
I appreciate the feedback and if it doesn't work out this time there's always the fall


----------



## Pluto468

I've read in a few places that the rooms at Grand Californian are very small. Is this true for all of them, or does it depend on the room type? We're in a courtyard view and it's supposed to have 2 queens and a day bed. Are the bathrooms small, too?


----------



## DLgal

Pluto468 said:


> I've read in a few places that the rooms at Grand Californian are very small. Is this true for all of them, or does it depend on the room type? We're in a courtyard view and it's supposed to have 2 queens and a day bed. Are the bathrooms small, too?



I find them more than large enough for our family of 4 (2 teen boys).


----------



## Malcon10t

Pluto468 said:


> I've read in a few places that the rooms at Grand Californian are very small. Is this true for all of them, or does it depend on the room type? We're in a courtyard view and it's supposed to have 2 queens and a day bed. Are the bathrooms small, too?


For us (3 adults and service dog) the rooms at the Grand feel very small.  I think it depends on each family.  There is space for the 2 beds and the couch/daybed (folds down to a twin) and your luggage can be stored under the beds.  The bathrooms have the sink area outside the shower/toilet area.


----------



## DizMe

Pluto468 said:


> I've read in a few places that the rooms at Grand Californian are very small. Is this true for all of them, or does it depend on the room type? We're in a courtyard view and it's supposed to have 2 queens and a day bed. Are the bathrooms small, too?


My family of 5 often stayed in one room at GCH. It was fine with us. We stayed at DLH for the first several years, when the girls were younger, but we all preferred GCH by the time they were pre-teen/teen. What I WON'T do ever again is take a family vacation in a small, rented RV


----------



## Pluto468

DizMe said:


> My family of 5 often stayed in one room at GCH. It was fine with us. We stayed at DLH for the first several years, when the girls were younger, but we all preferred GCH by the time they were pre-teen/teen. What I WON'T do ever again is take a family vacation in a small, rented RV



Thanks! My 11 year old wants to rent an RV SO bad! You have reaffirmed my decision to say no


----------



## blabbermouth

DizMe said:


> My family of 5 often stayed in one room at GCH. It was fine with us. We stayed at DLH for the first several years, when the girls were younger, but we all preferred GCH by the time they were pre-teen/teen. What I WON'T do ever again is take a family vacation in a small, rented RV


Careful, this is how rumors get started that GCH rooms are worse than a small rental RV


----------



## DizMe

blabbermouth said:


> Careful, this is how rumors get started that GCH rooms are worse than a small rental RV


This made me laugh so hard! But honestly, if you think the GCH rooms are small for a family, try taking a week-long trip with 5 people in an RV that purportedly sleeps 6. Two people get to sleep in a small double over the cab with about a foot of head clearance. Two get to flip down the table top and convert the benches into a double bed, and two get the deluxe sleeper in the back that requires some acrobatics to get into. I guess we were fortunate to be a family of 5 and not 6 in that arrangement.


----------



## Malcon10t

DizMe said:


> This made me laugh so hard! But honestly, if you think the GCH rooms are small for a family, try taking a week-long trip with 5 people in an RV that purportedly sleeps 6. Two people get to sleep in a small double over the cab with about a foot of head clearance. Two get to flip down the table top and convert the benches into a double bed, and two get the deluxe sleeper in the back that requires some acrobatics to get into. I guess we were fortunate to be a family of 5 and not 6 in that arrangement.


We contemplated this with family friends, but only to drive to WDW from LA area.  It was when WDW was open, DL wasn't, and we were jonesing, but no one was willing to fly.  We had 4 drivers and 2 servers (teenage girls), but then DL opened!!


----------



## Version 6

We are a family of 4, but I wouldn't describe the GCH rooms as "small"... 

Although it's entirely possible that I've just stayed in some ****holes in my time.


----------



## sgrap

We stay on the DVC side now, but before we had our points, we found the GCH rooms to be reasonable in size.  We loved the bunk bed rooms because they slept 5 and kids didn't have to share beds, but there was more floor room.  For us, the balcony and the set up of the bathroom made a big difference.  Having 2 daughters, the 2 sinks was huge, and having the toilet/shower separate made everything much easier.  When we stayed at PPH once, it drove me nuts to have everyone trying to use the same bathroom space.


----------



## CeCe0906

Has anyone ever tried to have bell services hold bags  at Grand Californian while eating at Storytellers or Princess buffets?  Leaving to airport directly after and would like to avoid having to walk back to Disneyland Hotel before leaving.


----------



## DLgal

CeCe0906 said:


> Has anyone ever tried to have bell services hold bags  at Grand Californian while eating at Storytellers or Princess buffets?  Leaving to airport directly after and would like to avoid having to walk back to Disneyland Hotel before leaving.



Bell services will only hold bags of registered guests.


----------



## CeCe0906

DLgal said:


> Bell services will only hold bags of registered guests.


Thanks.  I was hoping since we were staying at an official Disney hotel they might have a reciprocal agreement among them.  It makes sense only so much room.


----------



## DLgal

CeCe0906 said:


> Thanks.  I was hoping since we were staying at an official Disney hotel they might have a reciprocal agreement among them.  It makes sense only so much room.



I mean, if you were moving from one Disney hotel to another, they'd move the bags for you, but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## lazerprincess

I'm currently booked into a courtyards/wood view at GCH. I would like a view of the monorail near Redwood Creek/ Grizzly River Run. What should I request for my best chance of getting this view? Would upgrading to a partial view for an extra $35/night give me a better shot?

Edit: Here are examples of the view I would like:


I'm pretty sure this other view of the monorail is also near GRR and Goofy's Sky School?:


----------



## DLgal

lazerprincess said:


> I'm currently booked into a courtyards/wood view at GCH. I would like a view of the monorail near Redwood Creek/ Grizzly River Run. What should I request for my best chance of getting this view? Would upgrading to a partial view for an extra $35/night give me a better shot?
> 
> Edit: Here are examples of the view I would like:
> View attachment 657500
> 
> I'm pretty sure this other view of the monorail is also near GRR and Goofy's Sky School?:



That's a theme park view room. You would need to upgrade to a Theme Park View room. The courtyard has rooms that face IN, to the courtyard, in a rectangle around it. You cannot see anything except the other side of the building and the rooms facing you.


----------



## Malcon10t

lazerprincess said:


> I'm currently booked into a courtyards/wood view at GCH. I would like a view of the monorail near Redwood Creek/ Grizzly River Run. What should I request for my best chance of getting this view? Would upgrading to a partial view for an extra $35/night give me a better shot?
> 
> Edit: Here are examples of the view I would like:
> View attachment 657500
> 
> I'm pretty sure this other view of the monorail is also near GRR and Goofy's Sky School?:


Those are both theme park views, like DLGal said.  The view you are asking about is circled in red.  The view you have booked is circled in yellow.


----------



## lazerprincess

Malcon10t said:


> Those are both theme park views, like DLGal said.  The view you are asking about is circled in red.  The view you have booked is circled in yellow.
> 
> View attachment 657516


Thanks! this is super helpful. Do they offer Theme Park View as a category? I'm only seeing Partial Theme Park/DTD view available.


----------



## DLgal

lazerprincess said:


> Thanks! this is super helpful. Do they offer Theme Park View as a category? I'm only seeing Partial Theme Park/DTD view available.



It looks like they have eliminated a full theme park view category, probably because of how large the trees have gotten. I guess you would book the Partial View category and request to be facing the theme park rather than Downtown Disney. It is odd that the highest view category seems to now be Pool View.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

When we check into the GCH, will I be able to pay the rest of our hotel cost using Disney gift cards then and just add a credit card for hotel incidentals? Or is it easier to just call ahead and do this before we arrive?

Also, for anyone that's used the Tenaya spa before- for the salon services allowed for 10-13 year olds- does that include the foot massage? My son really wants to join me for that.


----------



## CeCe0906

I had to recently call to adjust my reservation at the Disney Hotel, and I was able to go ahead and pay my reservation in full.  You can't do it in app, but no problem over the phone.  I did it to spread my outlay out, so all my credit card charges for vacation didn't hit all at once.  Also saves me time at check in, especially if I use online check in.  I assume since GCH is also disney owned, it would work the same.


----------



## Malcon10t

TikiTikiFan said:


> Also, for anyone that's used the Tenaya spa before- for the salon services allowed for 10-13 year olds- does that include the foot massage? My son really wants to join me for that.


This is under the foot treatment

"Spa services are for adults age 18 and up. However, teens ages 14 to 17 may enjoy certain treatments or services if the minor’s parent/guardian consents in writing and accompanies the minor during the treatment or service. Treatments and services may not be booked for children under 14. Select Salon Services are available for minors (ages 10 to 13) if the minor’s parent or guardian consents in writing and accompanies the minor during the treatment or service."

It is a total contradiction of itself.  But since it is under the Mindful Traveler foot massage, this might be available to them.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Malcon10t said:


> This is under the foot treatment
> 
> "Spa services are for adults age 18 and up. However, teens ages 14 to 17 may enjoy certain treatments or services if the minor’s parent/guardian consents in writing and accompanies the minor during the treatment or service. Treatments and services may not be booked for children under 14. Select Salon Services are available for minors (ages 10 to 13) if the minor’s parent or guardian consents in writing and accompanies the minor during the treatment or service."
> 
> It is a total contradiction of itself.  But since it is under the Mindful Traveler foot massage, this might be available to them.



I'm assuming that the foot massage is considered a salon service since it takes place in the salon area? They could really work on the wording here. Then when you go to the third party website to book it says no bookings at all for anyone under 14. 

My son (12) is like wait a minute... 'my feet are going to be hurting too, can I come?!' Now I'll feel guilty if I go without him.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Called and talked to someone at Tenaya- the only services for 10-13 year olds are the manicures and pedicures- no foot massages. Just thought I'd share in case it's helpful for someone else!


----------



## Malcon10t

TikiTikiFan said:


> Called and talked to someone at Tenaya- the only services for 10-13 year olds are the manicures and pedicures- no foot massages. Just thought I'd share in case it's helpful for someone else!


It is, cause I was contemplating letting my granddaughters get one while the grandsons were doing their light sabers.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

TikiTikiFan said:


> Called and talked to someone at Tenaya- the only services for 10-13 year olds are the manicures and pedicures- no foot massages. Just thought I'd share in case it's helpful for someone else!



The reminder about foot massages was so helpful! And it’s great information that my soon-to-be 16 year old can go. I called and booked Mindful Traveler foot massages for my entire family of four all at the same time on the afternoon of our third day! I’m so excited! I am usually wishing I had done this by the afternoon of Day 2 or the morning of Day 3 and by then it’s too late. My two daughters will be thrilled!  My husband? Lol, well, we may need to drag him kicking and screaming.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> The reminder about foot massages was so helpful! And it’s great information that my soon-to-be 16 year old can go. I called and booked Mindful Traveler foot massages for my entire family of four all at the same time on the afternoon of our third day! I’m so excited! I am usually wishing I had done this by the afternoon of Day 2 or the morning of Day 3 and by then it’s too late. My two daughters will be thrilled!  My husband? Lol, well, we may need to drag him kicking and screaming.



I booked their standard massage plus a foot massage for myself in the morning on our off day. My sons old enough now to snore away peacefully in our room while I go sneak away for some mom time. I haven't had a massage in like five years! Spa looks so beautiful- I'm excited!

That foot massage is a brilliant marketing idea though. I could see how you could get hooked on that. I'll take one everyday please?


----------



## Malcon10t

TikiTikiFan said:


> I booked their standard massage plus a foot massage for myself in the morning on our off day. My sons old enough now to snore away peacefully in our room while I go sneak away for some mom time. I haven't had a massage in like five years! Spa looks so beautiful- I'm excited!
> 
> That foot massage is a brilliant marketing idea though. I could see how you could get hooked on that. I'll take one everyday please?



They do an EXCELLENT job.  I've had 3 massages there and one foot massage.  LOVED IT.  My DIL got the foot massage for me for Christmas.  It was heaven!  I had so hoped we could do a girls day and take the pre teens for a foot massage.


----------



## Astylla

I am SO SO SO EXCITED. After calling almost every day to group reservations they FINALLY  Club Level available to upgrade from the Dapper Day rate. It's still not cheap mind you haha but this has been a bucket list item for me.
It has been a long few months with physical and medical challenges as well as work some days being absolutely overwhelming yet I still give my all , I am really really needing this.

I plan to take advantage of and enjoy every moment.
April 20th can't come soon enough! :happydance:


----------



## gottalovepluto

Astylla said:


> I am SO SO SO EXCITED. After calling almost every day to group reservations they FINALLY  Club Level available to upgrade from the Dapper Day rate. It's still not cheap mind you haha but this has been a bucket list item for me.
> It has been a long few months with physical and medical challenges as well as work some days being absolutely overwhelming yet I still give my all , I am really really needing this.
> 
> I plan to take advantage of and enjoy every moment.
> April 20th can't come soon enough! :happydance:


Congrats!!!

GCH CL is really a special experience. Make sure to work in an afternoon break to enjoy tea time!


----------



## sabrecmc

We are coming back to the GC for a stay May 28-June 2 to celebrate my daughter's 16th birthday.  Very excited!  Any suggestions for birthday things to do or ask for at the resort?


----------



## Pluto468

sabrecmc said:


> We are coming back to the GC for a stay May 28-June 2 to celebrate my daughter's 16th birthday.  Very excited!  Any suggestions for birthday things to do or ask for at the resort?


Make sure to get a Birthday button. My daughter loved having so many people wish her a happy birthday when we were there. We're celebrating birthdays on our upcming trip and I added a birthday cake to a couple of our dining reservations.


----------



## disneyfan95

Does anyone have a copy of the Grand Californian’s resort activity schedule they could share?


----------



## Czardas

Do the DVC villas have shampoo, conditioner and body wash?  Just trying not to pack them if I don’t have too.


----------



## SeaDis

Czardas said:


> Do the DVC villas have shampoo, conditioner and body wash?  Just trying not to pack them if I don’t have too.


Yes, currently, you should have H2O/Disney travel size tubes of: shampoo, conditioner, body wash, & lotion.  They don't last long (body wash goes first for us), but you can request more.  I usually catch the Mousekeeping cart in the hallway and request more, with some gratuity.  Have fun!


----------



## nintz

Hi guys,
Question, Staying at club level in June. One of the perks Disney claims is that a club level rep will reach out to assist with future dining, questions, etc. Can anybody shed some light on this. I'm usually the guy who books 60 days for dining. But if that's an included perk I'm all in. Thanks in advance for the advice


----------



## twodogs

We are here now.  Wanted to update on housekeeping.  At check in, they mentioned that they are only doing towels and trash every other day but “call if you need anything”.  I asked if daily full housekeeping could be requested.  She hesitated but did agree that I could ask for that.  She said I would have to tell them a time by which we would be out of the room each day ( no problem there).  She then didn’t know how to put it in the computer but the CM who has the ipad at check in came over and said she would show her how to do that.  I also called housekeeping on check-in evening to request some bedding for the pull out bed, and requested daily service with housekeeping directly.  So far, they are 2/2 on cleaning the room.  I sure hope more people request full housekeeping so that they will know that this is what consumers expect at this price point.


----------



## cruisehopeful

nintz said:


> Hi guys,
> Question, Staying at club level in June. One of the perks Disney claims is that a club level rep will reach out to assist with future dining, questions, etc. Can anybody shed some light on this. I'm usually the guy who books 60 days for dining. But if that's an included perk I'm all in. Thanks in advance for the advice


You'll need to call the hotel to see if this is being offered. It was offered preCovid, but I haven't been aware of it returning. In fact, when I stayed club level in the fall, I overheard the concierge staff telling another club level guest that the parks were sold out and there was no way they could get entrance to the park. So, from what I could tell, they couldn't help with anything. You get the lounge access, though, which is nice if you want to eat or drink anything without waiting in a line somewhere.

EDIT: Sorry, my experience was at DLH. I don't know if things are different at the Grand.


----------



## Pluto468

twodogs said:


> We are here now.  Wanted to update on housekeeping.  At check in, they mentioned that they are only doing towels and trash every other day but “call if you need anything”.  I asked if daily full housekeeping could be requested.  She hesitated but did agree that I could ask for that.  She said I would have to tell them a time by which we would be out of the room each day ( no problem there).  She then didn’t know how to put it in the computer but the CM who has the ipad at check in came over and said she would show her how to do that.  I also called housekeeping on check-in evening to request some bedding for the pull out bed, and requested daily service with housekeeping directly.  So far, they are 2/2 on cleaning the room.  I sure hope more people request full housekeeping so that they will know that this is what consumers expect at this price point.


Thanks for the update! I'll be either at DLH or GC in a couple of weeks and I was wondering how housekeeping is. Good to know daily is available at least at GC if we want it.


----------



## twodogs

Pluto468 said:


> Thanks for the update! I'll be either at DLH or GC in a couple of weeks and I was wondering how housekeeping is. Good to know daily is available at least at GC if we want it.


We stayed at the DLH in October, and I was offered the same towels and trash every other day at checkin.  I kindly requested full housekeeping every day, and I got it.  PLEASE request this so Disney knows this is an expected service that people want to see at this price level of hotels.  They will continue to save tons of money by not rehiring housekeepers if everyone just accepts this terrible level of service.


----------



## DnA2010

My apologies if I'm just not seeing it on the boards, but is there any update regarding early hours for on-site guests? Stay booked at GC in Sept


----------



## Pluto468

Nothing yet, un


DnA2010 said:


> My apologies if I'm just not seeing it on the boards, but is there any update regarding early hours for on-site guests? Stay booked at GC in Sept


Nothing yet, unfortunately.


----------



## AllThingsDisney12

Does anyone know how to book the 3 bedroom signature suite? Can you do it online? I’ve tried all kinds of random different dates but every single time it keeps telling me to change search or call for availability. Is that just another way of saying there’s no availability?


----------



## Shinrai

I have a question about the GCH gate from DCA.

 If we’re in DCA at closing, or if we stay for the late WOC show (which usually ends after closing, I think?), can we use that gate to get back to the hotel, or do they shuffle people to the main entrance?


----------



## StormyCA

AllThingsDisney12 said:


> Does anyone know how to book the 3 bedroom signature suite? Can you do it online? I’ve tried all kinds of random different dates but every single time it keeps telling me to change search or call for availability. Is that just another way of saying there’s no availability?



My understanding is that they cannot be booked online.  You have to call to reserve.


----------



## clansac

Shinrai said:


> I have a question about the GCH gate from DCA.
> 
> If we’re in DCA at closing, or if we stay for the late WOC show (which usually ends after closing, I think?), can we use that gate to get back to the hotel, or do they shuffle people to the main entrance?


We've use this gate many times to get back into GCH after closing.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Shinrai said:


> I have a question about the GCH gate from DCA.
> 
> If we’re in DCA at closing, or if we stay for the late WOC show (which usually ends after closing, I think?), can we use that gate to get back to the hotel, or do they shuffle people to the main entrance?



That exit is almost always open and available to all...I have only seen it closed once to non GCH guests and that was something like a NYE or other major holiday where a WOC closed out the Park after-hours and even that was a quite a few years ago.


----------



## gottalovepluto

nintz said:


> Hi guys,
> Question, Staying at club level in June. One of the perks Disney claims is that a club level rep will reach out to assist with future dining, questions, etc. Can anybody shed some light on this. I'm usually the guy who books 60 days for dining. But if that's an included perk I'm all in. Thanks in advance for the advice


Nobody reached out to us for our trip last week, I booked it all myself when the 60 day windows opened.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Just back from a nice stay at GCH CL, thought I'd share a few thoughts! It was my first trip back to DL since covid fwiw.

GCH in general

security in the mornings around 8:30-9 was really fast except one day of our Sun-Thurs trip there was about a 15-20 min line to DtD that stretched to the lobby but it moved much faster than I expected. (Sidenote- old school bag checks still?! Was very sad to see that, I love disney world's walk through machines! Security said they tested them but didn't work for Disneyland for some reason  )
Mobile order at Craftsman Grill was a good 25 min wait about half hour before closing after I clicked the "I'm here" button, really regretted I didn't click that thing sooner
Hotel is still in nice shape, lobby, pools, etc don't seem rundown or outdated. Hot tub at the pool doesn't have _nearly _enough loungers next to it so if you want a lounge chair near the big hot tub you're going to need an amazing plan to snag some.
Children everywhere! Don't travel the week before Easter if you aren't cool with getting splashed in the pool hot tub by a dozen+ kids lol. It was waaaay more children under 10 than I've ever seen at GCH but maybe more families are opting for GCH with DLH under construction?
The convenience was worth it to us for this special occasion trip and then really became worth it after an in-park fall that took out two of my party for the rest of the day (one gashed the back of her head, one badly bruised/scratched/slightly twisted her knee)
Did you know they can call a nurse who can do basic first aid? I didn't until we told the concierge about the bleeding head (we didn't realize it was bleeding until we got to the hotel) to see about suggestions on where to take her and they offered to call the nurse. Took about 10-15 mins to arrive. She disinfected the wound, wrapped it and advised on the depth of the injury so we could decide to ER or not and told us what to watch for later. She also treated our other injured, disinfecting the wound, providing a bandage and a temporary ice pack. She was only allowed to do very basic things but it was more than we were equipped to do and we really appreciated her analysis of it all. Disney Security came for a report before the nurse arrived and they stayed through the whole thing so it all felt very safe for everyone involved.
Facemasks for hotel staff became option while we were there. I am NOT saying that's good or bad. Just interesting. Parks still required staff be masked.
GCH CL

Concierges were very helpful this trip. Let us know about- and called- the nurse, at my request they moved our park reservations from CA Adventure to DL for the next day since our injured party members needed to stick to easy, calm rides. They helped us push back a Storyteller's reservation (a feat, they needed to get hold of the restaurant lead or something) about half an hour after a migraine took another one of us down for a few hours at the end of the trip (it was *rough* trip medical wise but can't blame the Mouse for any of that!)
Staff inside the CL were excellent, as always! Kind, professional, I've always found them top notch and this was no exception!
Still love their all day mimosa bar
gluten free muffin and bagel available on request
Appetizer offerings were the dark spot on the trip as I found them kinda sad. Skewers, skewers everywhere! And not very good ones. Asian night was delicious (and skewer free lol). I ultimately felt the appetizers lacked creativity and weren't really that good aside from the Asian night. I recently stayed Wilderness Lodge CL at WDW and they managed to put out a variety of main apps for our few days so this shouldn't be an impossible task for Disneyland's Flagship Resort

Will we stay again? Idk. We've been going every couple years for a while pre-covid and staying onsite but GCH is _lot _of dough, even pricing it without CL. Like it was a lovely way to celebrate our special occasion and wowza were we happy to have such a short walk and concierge help when the medical issues hit- but God willing that much bad luck won't ever hit us again on a trip! We like being in the Disney bubble so I can see us coughing up the dough for on-site but I'm leaning towards DLH unless it's a terribly special occasion again.


----------



## Pluto468

gottalovepluto said:


> Just back from a nice stay at GCH CL, thought I'd share a few thoughts! It was my first trip back to DL since covid fwiw.
> 
> GCH in general
> 
> security in the mornings around 8:30-9 was really fast except one day of our Sun-Thurs trip there was about a 15-20 min line to DtD that stretched to the lobby but it moved much faster than I expected. (Sidenote- old school bag checks still?! Was very sad to see that, I love disney world's walk through machines! Security said they tested them but didn't work for Disneyland for some reason  )
> Mobile order at Craftsman Grill was a good 25 min wait about half hour before closing after I clicked the "I'm here" button, really regretted I didn't click that thing sooner
> Hotel is still in nice shape, lobby, pools, etc don't seem rundown or outdated. Hot tub at the pool doesn't have _nearly _enough loungers next to it so if you want a lounge chair near the big hot tub you're going to need an amazing plan to snag some.
> Children everywhere! Don't travel the week before Easter if you aren't cool with getting splashed in the pool hot tub by a dozen+ kids lol. It was waaaay more children under 10 than I've ever seen at GCH but maybe more families are opting for GCH with DLH under construction?
> The convenience was worth it to us for this special occasion trip and then really became worth it after an in-park fall that took out two of my party for the rest of the day (one gashed the back of her head, one badly bruised/scratched/slightly twisted her knee)
> Did you know they can call a nurse who can do basic first aid? I didn't until we told the concierge about the bleeding head (we didn't realize it was bleeding until we got to the hotel) to see about suggestions on where to take her and they offered to call the nurse. Took about 10-15 mins to arrive. She disinfected the wound, wrapped it and advised on the depth of the injury so we could decide to ER or not and told us what to watch for later. She also treated our other injured, disinfecting the wound, providing a bandage and a temporary ice pack. She was only allowed to do very basic things but it was more than we were equipped to do and we really appreciated her analysis of it all. Disney Security came for a report before the nurse arrived and they stayed through the whole thing so it all felt very safe for everyone involved.
> Facemasks for hotel staff became option while we were there. I am NOT saying that's good or bad. Just interesting. Parks still required staff be masked.
> GCH CL
> 
> Concierges were very helpful this trip. Let us know about- and called- the nurse, at my request they moved our park reservations from CA Adventure to DL for the next day since our injured party members needed to stick to easy, calm rides. They helped us push back a Storyteller's reservation (a feat, they needed to get hold of the restaurant lead or something) about half an hour after a migraine took another one of us down for a few hours at the end of the trip (it was *rough* trip medical wise but can't blame the Mouse for any of that!)
> Staff inside the CL were excellent, as always! Kind, professional, I've always found them top notch and this was no exception!
> Still love their all day mimosa bar
> gluten free muffin and bagel available on request
> Appetizer offerings were the dark spot on the trip as I found them kinda sad. Skewers, skewers everywhere! And not very good ones. Asian night was delicious (and skewer free lol). I ultimately felt the appetizers lacked creativity and weren't really that good aside from the Asian night. I recently stayed Wilderness Lodge CL at WDW and they managed to put out a variety of main apps for our few days so this shouldn't be an impossible task for Disneyland's Flagship Resort
> 
> Will we stay again? Idk. We've been going every couple years for a while pre-covid and staying onsite but GCH is _lot _of dough, even pricing it without CL. Like it was a lovely way to celebrate our special occasion and wowza were we happy to have such a short walk and concierge help when the medical issues hit- but God willing that much bad luck won't ever hit us again on a trip! We like being in the Disney bubble so I can see us coughing up the dough for on-site but I'm leaning towards DLH unless it's a terribly special occasion again.


Sounds like a great time and it's nice to know they had a nurse right there to help your party. I hope everyone healed up ok.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Pluto468 said:


> Sounds like a great time and it's nice to know they had a nurse right there to help your party. I hope everyone healed up ok.


They’re mending well!


----------



## Canto

nintz said:


> Hi guys,
> Question, Staying at club level in June. One of the perks Disney claims is that a club level rep will reach out to assist with future dining, questions, etc. Can anybody shed some light on this. I'm usually the guy who books 60 days for dining. But if that's an included perk I'm all in. Thanks in advance for the advice


Hi, if possible please update if they provided assistance, TIA!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Question about grocery delivery since covid: will they store groceries for you if they arrive before you do if it's the same day?


----------



## bluecruiser

TikiTikiFan said:


> Question about grocery delivery since covid: will they store groceries for you if they arrive before you do if it's the same day?


Yes they will - including groceries that need to be kept cold.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

bluecruiser said:


> Yes they will - including groceries that need to be kept cold.



Great to hear! This makes our arrival day much easier then.


----------



## lily_belle

gottalovepluto said:


> Just back from a nice stay at GCH CL, thought I'd share a few thoughts! It was my first trip back to DL since covid fwiw.
> 
> GCH in general
> 
> security in the mornings around 8:30-9 was really fast except one day of our Sun-Thurs trip there was about a 15-20 min line to DtD that stretched to the lobby but it moved much faster than I expected. (Sidenote- old school bag checks still?! Was very sad to see that, I love disney world's walk through machines! Security said they tested them but didn't work for Disneyland for some reason  )
> Mobile order at Craftsman Grill was a good 25 min wait about half hour before closing after I clicked the "I'm here" button, really regretted I didn't click that thing sooner
> Hotel is still in nice shape, lobby, pools, etc don't seem rundown or outdated. Hot tub at the pool doesn't have _nearly _enough loungers next to it so if you want a lounge chair near the big hot tub you're going to need an amazing plan to snag some.
> Children everywhere! Don't travel the week before Easter if you aren't cool with getting splashed in the pool hot tub by a dozen+ kids lol. It was waaaay more children under 10 than I've ever seen at GCH but maybe more families are opting for GCH with DLH under construction?
> The convenience was worth it to us for this special occasion trip and then really became worth it after an in-park fall that took out two of my party for the rest of the day (one gashed the back of her head, one badly bruised/scratched/slightly twisted her knee)
> Did you know they can call a nurse who can do basic first aid? I didn't until we told the concierge about the bleeding head (we didn't realize it was bleeding until we got to the hotel) to see about suggestions on where to take her and they offered to call the nurse. Took about 10-15 mins to arrive. She disinfected the wound, wrapped it and advised on the depth of the injury so we could decide to ER or not and told us what to watch for later. She also treated our other injured, disinfecting the wound, providing a bandage and a temporary ice pack. She was only allowed to do very basic things but it was more than we were equipped to do and we really appreciated her analysis of it all. Disney Security came for a report before the nurse arrived and they stayed through the whole thing so it all felt very safe for everyone involved.
> Facemasks for hotel staff became option while we were there. I am NOT saying that's good or bad. Just interesting. Parks still required staff be masked.
> GCH CL
> 
> Concierges were very helpful this trip. Let us know about- and called- the nurse, at my request they moved our park reservations from CA Adventure to DL for the next day since our injured party members needed to stick to easy, calm rides. They helped us push back a Storyteller's reservation (a feat, they needed to get hold of the restaurant lead or something) about half an hour after a migraine took another one of us down for a few hours at the end of the trip (it was *rough* trip medical wise but can't blame the Mouse for any of that!)
> Staff inside the CL were excellent, as always! Kind, professional, I've always found them top notch and this was no exception!
> Still love their all day mimosa bar
> gluten free muffin and bagel available on request
> Appetizer offerings were the dark spot on the trip as I found them kinda sad. Skewers, skewers everywhere! And not very good ones. Asian night was delicious (and skewer free lol). I ultimately felt the appetizers lacked creativity and weren't really that good aside from the Asian night. I recently stayed Wilderness Lodge CL at WDW and they managed to put out a variety of main apps for our few days so this shouldn't be an impossible task for Disneyland's Flagship Resort
> 
> Will we stay again? Idk. We've been going every couple years for a while pre-covid and staying onsite but GCH is _lot _of dough, even pricing it without CL. Like it was a lovely way to celebrate our special occasion and wowza were we happy to have such a short walk and concierge help when the medical issues hit- but God willing that much bad luck won't ever hit us again on a trip! We like being in the Disney bubble so I can see us coughing up the dough for on-site but I'm leaning towards DLH unless it's a terribly special occasion again.


Thank you for this! I arrive Sunday for my first club level experience and this helped. Can I ask what night of the week was Asian night?


----------



## gottalovepluto

lily_belle said:


> Thank you for this! I arrive Sunday for my first club level experience and this helped. Can I ask what night of the week was Asian night?


I think it was Tues night


----------



## lily_belle

gottalovepluto said:


> I think it was Tues night


Yay thank you! My last night there.


----------



## DLgal

Question about Craftsman BAR. Does anyone know if it's possible for non GCH guests to walk over to the bar and order drinks to go? There is a drink I love there and I'd like to know if I can run over just to get one as a break from DCA. I am not interested in eating food or sitting at the bar.


----------



## chezcurrie

DLgal said:


> Question about Craftsman BAR. Does anyone know if it's possible for non GCH guests to walk over to the bar and order drinks to go? There is a drink I love there and I'd like to know if I can run over just to get one as a break from DCA. I am not interested in eating food or sitting at the bar.


Do you mean Hearthstone or the outdoor Bar near the pool? I ordered a to-go drink in December from Hearthstone (I was a hotel guest but they didn’t ask for my room number or anything).  Not sure about he Bar & Grill. I did see drinks in disposable cups last week when I sat at the bar, but not sure if they were properly “to go” or not. Hth


----------



## DLgal

chezcurrie said:


> Do you mean Hearthstone or the outdoor Bar near the pool? I ordered a to-go drink in December from Hearthstone (I was a hotel guest but they didn’t ask for my room number or anything).  Not sure about he Bar & Grill. I did see drinks in disposable cups last week when I sat at the bar, but not sure if they were properly “to go” or not. Hth



The pool bar.


----------



## CeCe0906

How does the GC entrance/ exit work?  Can you exit from DCA to the GC from the park at the end of the day if you are not a guest?  I know they restrict entrance in the morning.


----------



## SeaDis

DLgal said:


> Question about Craftsman BAR. Does anyone know if it's possible for non GCH guests to walk over to the bar and order drinks to go? There is a drink I love there and I'd like to know if I can run over just to get one as a break from DCA. I am not interested in eating food or sitting at the bar.


Should be no problem at all.  I've walked up to bar to order drinks and then back into the pool.  I've also sat at a table and taken my drink with me after lunch.  Should be no different entering from the hotel.  And I agree with above, the Hearthstone is same setup with ordering at the bar.  You could call the hotel operator and ask to connect to Craftsman, just to be sure nothing has changed.  Have fun!




CeCe0906 said:


> How does the GC entrance/ exit work?  Can you exit from DCA to the GC from the park at the end of the day if you are not a guest?  I know they restrict entrance in the morning.


No issues at all.  The exit gate is wide-open with no key check all day.


----------



## Aptermatt

Hey gang!

Would love to know the coffee options in the club lounge. Specifically, is there any iced coffee/cold brew options either in the lounge or anywhere in the hotel?

Thanks!


----------



## ISpyMickeyMouse

My mom, daughter and I just returned from 4 nights in the club level.  It was amazing and I wanted to share some experiences/thoughts.  

We go to the parks about twice per year and my daughter is 11.  Going on a regular basis it is interesting to see how each trip is different in terms of what she loves, what she prioritizes, etc.  This was our first trip without a stroller, so she needed more breaks than before.  We went into the parks Wednesday after arrival at 3:30, Thursday, Friday and Sunday until 1:00.  Our magic keys were blocked Saturday so we had a sleep in, pool, downtown disney day.  We have stayed club level at Paradise Pier years ago, and twice at Disneyland Hotel (pre-covid).  Since it is often asked if concierge level is 'worth it' I wanted to provide this background.  

- The Grand club level by far surpassed the other experiences that we had in terms of location, size of lounge, variety of food/drinks, times open and customer service. 
-When you arrive, they alert the front that a concierge guest is arriving and greet you at your car, then immediately check you in upstairs.  We never visited the front desk during our entire stay and it was always super busy.
- They no longer have movies to check out.  We were disappointed since we always found great documentaries on Walt.  The tvs are now smart tvs and you can log into your personal netflix, disney+, hulu accounts.  This wasn't a big deal at all, but I wanted to mention.
- The tv screen had a welcome message for us and that made my daughters day.  
- We received housekeeping/turn down service daily and the staff told us that that is the standard for suite and concierge guests.
- The staff in the lounge was amazing.  Very friendly and accessible.  They were still a little short staffed but did great. There was a short wait for drinks, but totally fine with us. Just don't except a dedicated person at the bar.  (They go through 6 cases of champagne on an average day!)
- The lounge itself was so much bigger than the others.  We never had a problem finding a table. 
- Watching the fireworks was one of the best experiences, the music is pipped in and the show is just beautiful - highly recommend watching from there if you aren't in the parks.  
- The coffee machine looked very fancy with a ton of choices on it.  I don't drink coffee, but my mom was happy.  It was broken our last day.
- The food was great - no complaints here, however, we are kinda simple food people.  Every day a little bit of variety, nothing too crazy amazing.  But overall we only paid for one additional meal a day, so this was great and we felt a huge money and time saver.  Less time ordering a mobile order, waiting in line, etc.  
- Water bottles were available (both small and big ones at different times, depending on their 'shipments').
- The staff outside at the desks were very accommodating.  We had a few questions (what time did they recommend us leaving for the airport, can we get a little later check-out, etc) and they also switched our park reservations for us one day.  
- The security check points were minimal...I think the longest we waited was for 5 people in front of us.  We went to Trader Sams for dinner on our non-park day and I was a little annoyed at the security by the Disneyland Hotel with all the lines and people.  I didn't realize how much the security line stresses me out and impacts my mood. 

We will do our best to stay club level at the grand again.  It truly made it more of a vacation and not just a trip.  We did spend a lot of time there every day since we weren't in the park from beginning to end.  We'd grab snacks for the room, sodas to go, etc.

Feel free to ask me any questions, I am happy to help!


----------



## ISpyMickeyMouse

Aptermatt said:


> Hey gang!
> 
> Would love to know the coffee options in the club lounge. Specifically, is there any iced coffee/cold brew options either in the lounge or anywhere in the hotel?
> 
> Thanks!


I just returned from our trip (otherwise I'd look at the machine to confirm) but my mom said there were iced coffee and lattes on the machine.  I did take a picture of it though! It is a LaCimbali S30, if you wanted to research to see the types offered.


----------



## Pluto468

ISpyMickeyMouse said:


> My mom, daughter and I just returned from 4 nights in the club level.  It was amazing and I wanted to share some experiences/thoughts.
> 
> Feel free to ask me any questions, I am happy to help!


Thanks so much for this! We're hoping to stay GC club level in June. Did they have hot food in the club? I noticed on a review site people mentioned cold food only all day.

What did they serve at tea time? Did you check in online first, or only at the hotel?

Glad you had such a wonderful trip!


----------



## ISpyMickeyMouse

Pluto468 said:


> Thanks so much for this! We're hoping to stay GC club level in June. Did they have hot food in the club? I noticed on a review site people mentioned cold food only all day.
> 
> What did they serve at tea time? Did you check in online first, or only at the hotel?
> 
> Glad you had such a wonderful trip!


We checked in online a few days before, but still wanted real keycards so we stopped at the desk to finish the process.  It took about two minutes total.

Tea time had a little something different each day.  There seemed to be two types of sandwiches.  I didn't have any, but my mom liked them.  There was always really good chips/salsa plus corn/bean salsa thing and usually 2 - 3 other options such as chicken salad (the kind with mayo, not lettuce) or onion dip and hummus  There was always goldfish, fruit, crackers and cheese available.  Plus 2 - 3 desserts too.

In the evenings the hot food varied.  Again, each day was different!  One night there were chicken skewers, bao buns, spring rolls and a shrimp something plus fruit, veggies, rolls, etc.  There wasn't any hot food during the breakfast or tea time servings.


----------



## Aptermatt

ISpyMickeyMouse said:


> I just returned from our trip (otherwise I'd look at the machine to confirm) but my mom said there were iced coffee and lattes on the machine.  I did take a picture of it though! It is a LaCimbali S30, if you wanted to research to see the types offered.


Amazing, thank you! Seems like a nice set up.


----------



## Shinrai

I know these have been discussed somewhat in this thread, but skimming through I can't find the info now. So, I hope you'll bear with me for asking old questions!

We'll be staying at GCH for the first time in June. What is the best way to check in? On the app ahead of time or at the desk when we get there? 

We had initially planned to check in first thing that morning but then realize we could check in up to five days in advance on the app. 

We're hoping to get a preferred area, if that makes a difference. I had seen that the best way to request a particular area was to ask at check in. Does this work at all if checking in on the app in advance?  Also, everyone hopes for a Pixie Dust upgrade, and we're no different. LOL Does that ever happen when checking in on the app, or is it more likely if I check in at the desk?


----------



## Astylla

I've been absolutely slammed with home life stuff and work but returned from my first Club Level GCH 3 night stay last Saturday.

Let's just say I have calculated how much overtime I need to work for my future Disney trips to continue staying Club Level. It was THAT fabulous.
I'll try to upload a ton of food pics and review later and some tips but had the best room and made ZERO requests.
Room 6114 had the monorail and courtyard outside my window and less than a 3 minute walk to the lounge. I couldn't have asked for a better stay.


----------



## DonnerB

Shinrai said:


> We're hoping to get a preferred area, if that makes a difference. I had seen that the best way to request a particular area was to ask at check in. Does this work at all if checking in on the app in advance? Also, everyone hopes for a Pixie Dust upgrade, and we're no different. LOL Does that ever happen when checking in on the app, or is it more likely if I check in at the desk?


Checked in via the app a few days early for a stay 2/1.  We had booked a Woods/Courtyard view.  We got room 2230, which was a pool view.  Plus it was ready before noon


----------



## Malcon10t

AllThingsDisney12 said:


> Does anyone know how to book the 3 bedroom signature suite? Can you do it online? I’ve tried all kinds of random different dates but every single time it keeps telling me to change search or call for availability. Is that just another way of saying there’s no availability?


It used to be you had to call, but now they are available online.  If it says it is unavailable, it is unavailable.  I just made a signature suite reservation online yesterday.  THAT SAID, look at it as a 2bedroom.  If the 2 bedroom isn't available, the 3 bedroom isn't available.  But if the 2 bedroom IS available, call to see if you can add the 3rd bedroom.  (I would grab the 2 bedroom first.).




DLgal said:


> Question about Craftsman BAR. Does anyone know if it's possible for non GCH guests to walk over to the bar and order drinks to go? There is a drink I love there and I'd like to know if I can run over just to get one as a break from DCA. I am not interested in eating food or sitting at the bar.


Yes, but you won't be able to take it back into DCA.


----------



## Triphi

We’re staying at GC (for the first time!) next week, from Sat-Fri. Just found out that our return flight on Friday was changed from afternoon departure to evening departure (a total pain with three kids under 7, but the airline says there's nothing they can do, ugh).

Does anyone know if we can still use the pool after checkout time on our last day? That would be a nice way to kill some time with the little kids.


----------



## SeaDis

Triphi said:


> We’re staying at GC (for the first time!) next week, from Sat-Fri. Just found out that our return flight on Friday was changed from afternoon departure to evening departure (a total pain with three kids under 7, but the airline says there's nothing they can do, ugh).
> 
> Does anyone know if we can still use the pool after checkout time on our last day? That would be a nice way to kill some time with the little kids.


Been there a few times!
-Yes, you can use the pool on checkout day.  Your key should still work.  If it doesn't, don't be shy & ask that it be reactivated for the pool.
-There are changing rooms and showers near the waterslides.
-Pack some sturdy plastic bags for wet swimsuits, to get them home.  Or, use gift shop bags, etc.

-Pre-closure, you could call the night before and request late checkout.  I don't remember the exact time, but I think 10 or 11 PM (call that day to confirm the time).  The most they could ever offer was Noon.  And sometimes they turned us down.
-Either way, I would usually approach our housekeeping person in the hall and ask if there is anyway we could have a little extra time for the kids/naps/etc.  I always got a friendly response.  Sometimes the HK lead will be checking room status.  You could ask that person as well.

-Aside from the pool, there are many areas around the hotel/lobby/upper floors to rest, play games, charge phones, and kill some time.  During your trip, start on floor 3 of the lobby and explore a little.  Keep your room key handy and just explain you are waiting for a flight.

So we usually approached late departure like this:
-Morning Park time, if desired.
-Return to room to finish packing.  Check bags into bell services.  Take a backpack with everything needed for pool.
-Head for a late lunch, and pool time.  Can order lunch at the pool, but check the menu before you commit to that.
-If you do have Parks that day, kids may want to ride Grizzly a couple times while already wet.
-Get cleaned up and head for a quiet area as needed.  Kids may want to curl up on a couch or chair.  Parents can order to-go refreshments from Hearthstone Lounge, as needed.
-It's not a bad idea to casually get your luggage from Bell Services ahead of time and keep it with you.  During peak check-in time, they can get busy with incoming guests.

It's a long day for sure, but I can't imagine a better setup to make it easier to enjoy the wait.  Have fun!


----------



## Triphi

SeaDis said:


> Been there a few times!
> -Yes, you can use the pool on checkout day.  Your key should still work.  If it doesn't, don't be shy & ask that it be reactivated for the pool.
> -There are changing rooms and showers near the waterslides.
> -Pack some sturdy plastic bags for wet swimsuits, to get them home.  Or, use gift shop bags, etc.
> 
> -Pre-closure, you could call the night before and request late checkout.  I don't remember the exact time, but I think 10 or 11 PM (call that day to confirm the time).  The most they could ever offer was Noon.  And sometimes they turned us down.
> -Either way, I would usually approach our housekeeping person in the hall and ask if there is anyway we could have a little extra time for the kids/naps/etc.  I always got a friendly response.  Sometimes the HK lead will be checking room status.  You could ask that person as well.
> 
> -Aside from the pool, there are many areas around the hotel/lobby/upper floors to rest, play games, charge phones, and kill some time.  During your trip, start on floor 3 of the lobby and explore a little.  Keep your room key handy and just explain you are waiting for a flight.
> 
> So we usually approached late departure like this:
> -Morning Park time, if desired.
> -Return to room to finish packing.  Check bags into bell services.  Take a backpack with everything needed for pool.
> -Head for a late lunch, and pool time.  Can order lunch at the pool, but check the menu before you commit to that.
> -If you do have Parks that day, kids may want to ride Grizzly a couple times while already wet.
> -Get cleaned up and head for a quiet area as needed.  Kids may want to curl up on a couch or chair.  Parents can order to-go refreshments from Hearthstone Lounge, as needed.
> -It's not a bad idea to casually get your luggage from Bell Services ahead of time and keep it with you.  During peak check-in time, they can get busy with incoming guests.
> 
> It's a long day for sure, but I can't imagine a better setup to make it easier to enjoy the wait.  Have fun!


Thank you for all the great suggestions! We aren't in the parks the last day, but we do have a character breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen at 9:30, so that will kill some time. We'll definitely try to get late checkout, but even if we can't, I think we'll be fine with pool time and hanging out. I bet our kiddos will be exhausted by that point!


----------



## twodogs

Triphi said:


> Thank you for all the great suggestions! We aren't in the parks the last day, but we do have a character breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen at 9:30, so that will kill some time. We'll definitely try to get late checkout, but even if we can't, I think we'll be fine with pool time and hanging out. I bet our kiddos will be exhausted by that point!


You could rent a cabana at the pool as well.  One thing to note (this is based on pre-COVID info since we didn’t check post COVID when we were just there), there was no shampoo/conditioner/body wash in the bathroom in the pool area, even though there are showers there.  This may have changed, but I recommend taking the last bottles from your hotel room when you check out, just in case!  A pool day at the end of the stay can be a great way to end the trip!


----------



## blabbermouth

How are the toiletries in the room - shampoo and conditioner in particular? Should I bring my own or are they decent?


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

blabbermouth said:


> How are the toiletries in the room - shampoo and conditioner in particular? Should I bring my own or are they decent?


I am really picky about my shampoo and conditioner, and I like the H2O brand they give you at GCH. On our last trip, I only used the ones at the hotel and my hair did just fine. I have thick, wavy, frizzy hair, so I always have to use a little bit of styling products to keep it from going crazy (DH calls it my "first year Hermione Granger" hair), and my hair was no wilder than usual using the hotel stuff.


----------



## mouschievous

blabbermouth said:


> How are the toiletries in the room - shampoo and conditioner in particular? Should I bring my own or are they decent?





ImarriedGrumpy said:


> I am really picky about my shampoo and conditioner, and I like the H2O brand they give you at GCH. On our last trip, I only used the ones at the hotel and my hair did just fine. I have thick, wavy, frizzy hair, so I always have to use a little bit of styling products to keep it from going crazy (DH calls it my "first year Hermione Granger" hair), and my hair was no wilder than usual using the hotel stuff.


I am also picky and I hate the H2O brand I don't like the smell, and I didn't like the way my hair behaved after using their products.  I will be packing my own for our July trip when we stay at GCH.


----------



## chezcurrie

blabbermouth said:


> How are the toiletries in the room - shampoo and conditioner in particular? Should I bring my own or are they decent?


I must be a real odd-ball: I pack my own toiletries, and take home the shampoo/conditioner to use later to remember the stay by (always use the body wash so have the scent.) That said, the H2O brand works well with my fine but have too much of it stick-straight hair. I really love the scent as well.


----------



## DizMe

I like the H2O products. I really like the smell, but it is distinctive and not to everyone's taste (has a hint of eucalyptus). I rarely use hotel products but I like these. My hair loves to frizz up when it's humid out or it gets wet, and nothing is going to stop that, but the H2O shampoo and conditioner work as well as anything else for me and better than most.


----------



## StarlitNight05

I love the H20 product smell, but maybe because it instantly takes me back to Disneyland! They (at least used to) sell it at Acorn Gifts too, if you wanted a larger size to take home.


----------



## DizMe

StarlitNight05 said:


> I love the H20 product smell, but maybe because it instantly takes me back to Disneyland! They (at least used to) sell it at Acorn Gifts too, if you wanted a larger size to take home.


You can buy it online from ShopDisney, and you can also buy from other retails for (I'm guessing) a lot less. I think Walmart online even has it, which is sort of too bad because it diminishes the product image in my mind. I have a link here but I've not checked out the products or prices for what they are offering at WM. https://www.walmart.com/browse/h2o-beauty/YnJhbmQ6SDJPKyBCZWF1dHkie


----------



## StarlitNight05

DizMe said:


> You can buy it online from ShopDisney, and you can also buy from other retails for (I'm guessing) a lot less. I think Walmart online even has it, which is sort of too bad because it diminishes the product image in my mind. I have a link here but I've not checked out the products or prices for what they are offering at WM. https://www.walmart.com/browse/h2o-beauty/YnJhbmQ6SDJPKyBCZWF1dHkie


Wow, I had no idea! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## StormyCA

StarlitNight05 said:


> Wow, I had no idea! Thanks for sharing that.



Check out Amazon, too.  A few months ago I bought the Sea Salt body wash in an H20+ 'squeeze bottle' for $18.  The same size on ShopDisney in the 'Disney branded' H20+ bottle was around $25.


----------



## blabbermouth

Thanks! It sounds like a reasonable risk to take for three days


----------



## chezcurrie

blabbermouth said:


> Thanks! It sounds like a reasonable risk to take for three days


You can always Instacart from Sephora if disaster strikes. Or the good ole (mickey ear) baseball cap.


----------



## twodogs

Since Sephora is right outside the entrance to the GCH from DTD, it covers a lot of packing errors/misjudgments (at least for my teen aged DD’s!)


----------



## blabbermouth

twodogs said:


> Since Sephora is right outside the entrance to the GCH from DTD, it covers a lot of packing errors/misjudgments (at least for my teen aged DD’s!)


I just might "forget" everything!


----------



## bavarian princess

Hi everyone, I am happy to join this thread  since I will be traveling from Germany to California at the end of this month. I very spontaneously book this trip and have only 3 weeks to plan the entire trip which will include not only 1,5 days in Disneyland (May 23/24) but also all the other stops along our route.

I decided to book two nights at GC which makes me so excited and grateful!!!

I am used to come over from Germany to Disney World basically once a year but I have no idea how to tackle Disneyland California so I would be happy if I can ask a couple of questions regarding the GC hotel. And I do apologize in advance if those questions have been asked before 


Unfortunately, I couldn’t find to consecutive nights, so I made two separate reservations. I am booked in a woods view room for the first night (package with the tickets) and the second night (room only reservation) in a king room with partial theme park view. I really don’t want to change rooms and was thinking of calling Disney if they can find me availabilities or does it make no sense?
We plan to rope drop Disneyland Park and plan on walking from the hotel. Are there signs that lead us to the park from the hotel and how long does it take? At what time would you leave in the morning?
Am I right that GC does not have a food grab and go section? If I want a sandwich, I buy it either at Downtown Disney or in the parks?
Anything else I need to know 
As I said I am very excited but also a bit overwhelmed as I don't even know if I need to set up a seperate MDE account for my friend in order to be able to book LL for him 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## lastbestplace

bavarian princess said:


> Hi everyone, I am happy to join this thread  since I will be traveling from Germany to California at the end of this month. I very spontaneously book this trip and have only 3 weeks to plan the entire trip which will include not only 1,5 days in Disneyland (May 23/24) but also all the other stops along our route.
> 
> I decided to book two nights at GC which makes me so excited and grateful!!!
> 
> I am used to come over from Germany to Disney World basically once a year but I have no idea how to tackle Disneyland California so I would be happy if I can ask a couple of questions regarding the GC hotel. And I do apologize in advance if those questions have been asked before
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I couldn’t find to consecutive nights, so I made two separate reservations. I am booked in a woods view room for the first night (package with the tickets) and the second night (room only reservation) in a king room with partial theme park view. I really don’t want to change rooms and was thinking of calling Disney if they can find me availabilities or does it make no sense?
> We plan to rope drop Disneyland Park and plan on walking from the hotel. Are there signs that lead us to the park from the hotel and how long does it take? At what time would you leave in the morning?
> Am I right that GC does not have a food grab and go section? If I want a sandwich, I buy it either at Downtown Disney or in the parks?
> Anything else I need to know
> As I said I am very excited but also a bit overwhelmed as I don't even know if I need to set up a seperate MDE account for my friend in order to be able to book LL for him
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Hi - just got home from 4 nights @ GCH. I am not sure about #1 - I booked a woods view room but ended up with a partial view of the park. It was on the 2nd floor so there were trees obscuring the view but could still see some of the rides and hear the park music with the door open. Only drawback is was that it was at the end of a very long hallway. 

We rope-dropped Disneyland 3 mornings. There are signs in the lobby directing you to Downtown Disney & Disneyland. Park opening was at 8. We got in line to go through bag check/metal detectors around 6:50 and were a few people back. They start letting people into Downtown Disney @ 7. After the checkpoint, you turn right and head towards the esplanade to get in line for the park. Everyday we were there, they started letting in people from GCH before Harbor which allowed us to be first in line at a turnstile every morning. They start scanning tickets just before 7:30 and then do a countdown and let you in right @ 7:30.

GCH has Craftsman grille which opens at 6:45 and they have a selection of grab and go pastries, not sure about sandwiches. There is a Starbucks between GCH & DL entrance that opens at 7 and was accepting mobile orders last week.


----------



## StormyCA

bavarian princess said:


> Hi everyone, I am happy to join this thread  since I will be traveling from Germany to California at the end of this month. I very spontaneously book this trip and have only 3 weeks to plan the entire trip which will include not only 1,5 days in Disneyland (May 23/24) but also all the other stops along our route.
> 
> I decided to book two nights at GC which makes me so excited and grateful!!!
> 
> I am used to come over from Germany to Disney World basically once a year but I have no idea how to tackle Disneyland California so I would be happy if I can ask a couple of questions regarding the GC hotel. And I do apologize in advance if those questions have been asked before
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I couldn’t find to consecutive nights, so I made two separate reservations. I am booked in a woods view room for the first night (package with the tickets) and the second night (room only reservation) in a king room with partial theme park view. I really don’t want to change rooms and was *thinking of calling Disney if they can find me availabilities* or does it make no sense?
> We plan to rope drop Disneyland Park and plan on walking from the hotel. Are there signs that lead us to the park from the hotel and how long does it take? At what time would you leave in the morning?
> Am I right that GC does not have a food grab and go section? If I want a sandwich, I buy it either at Downtown Disney or in the parks?
> Anything else I need to know
> As I said I am very excited but also a bit overwhelmed as I don't even know if *I need to set up a seperate MDE account for my friend in order to be able to book LL for him*
> 
> Many thanks in advance



DisneyLAND doesn't have MDE, at any rate nothing as 'complete' as WDW's MDE where every single thing is linked and shared.  You'll both need to download the Disneyland App and then link your friend's ticket to your Disneyland App in order to make LL selections.  I haven't been to DL in a while and the last time we just entered my BFF's ticket number into my DL app and they were linked.  You're supposed to be able to link it or scan it in but we could never make that work.

https://plandisney.disney.go.com/qu...-disneyland-app-done-disney-world-app-468469/


As far as your separate rooms issue, yes, call the Grand.  They may or may not be able to combine your reservations.

The Grand has a dedicated entrance to DCA.  And there is an entrance that opens directly to DTD.  You won't need directional signs.  It's that close to the turnstiles.  Take a look on Google Earth!


----------



## Nonsuch

bavarian princess said:


> Unfortunately, I couldn’t find to consecutive nights, so I made two separate reservations. I am booked in a woods view room for the first night (package with the tickets) and the second night (room only reservation) in a king room with partial theme park view. I really don’t want to change rooms and was thinking of calling Disney if they can find me availabilities or does it make no sense?


Call and try to combine the reservations.
Switching rooms would be very inconvenient. While I love GCH, I would book DLH (or off site) to avoid switching rooms.


----------



## avalon451

For grab-n-go snacks, check Craftsman bar; they have a few sandwiches you can order, and some other things to just grab : https://disneyland.disney.go.com/di...hotel/craftsman-grill/menus/lunch-and-dinner/ 

The hotel entrance is about halfway down DTD. It's maybe a 5-8 minute walk to the gates. You can't miss it, it's where everybody is heading! The entrance is by Sephora.  Check out the map of DTD here: https://www.google.com/maps/@33.8083277,-117.9213817,391m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## bavarian princess

lastbestplace said:


> We rope-dropped Disneyland 3 mornings. There are signs in the lobby directing you to Downtown Disney & Disneyland. Park opening was at 8. We got in line to go through bag check/metal detectors around 6:50 and were a few people back. They start letting people into Downtown Disney @ 7. After the checkpoint, you turn right and head towards the esplanade to get in line for the park. Everyday we were there, they started letting in people from GCH before Harbor which allowed us to be first in line at a turnstile every morning. They start scanning tickets just before 7:30 and then do a countdown and let you in right @ 7:30.
> 
> GCH has Craftsman grille which opens at 6:45 and they have a selection of grab and go pastries, not sure about sandwiches. There is a Starbucks between GCH & DL entrance that opens at 7 and was accepting mobile orders last week.



Thank you so much  That is really helpful information and helps to figure out when to arrive at the gate. Coming over from Germany we will be jet-lagged anyway which means we can be at the parks very early 
The Craftsman grill's "grab and go" selection sound be perfect.




StormyCA said:


> DisneyLAND doesn't have MDE, at any rate nothing as 'complete' as WDW's MDE where every single thing is linked and shared.  You'll both need to download the Disneyland App and then link your friend's ticket to your Disneyland App in order to make LL selections.  I haven't been to DL in a while and the last time we just entered my BFF's ticket number into my DL app and they were linked.  You're supposed to be able to link it or scan it in but we could never make that work.
> 
> https://plandisney.disney.go.com/qu...-disneyland-app-done-disney-world-app-468469/
> 
> As far as your separate rooms issue, yes, call the Grand.  They may or may not be able to combine your reservations.
> 
> The Grand has a dedicated entrance to DCA.  And there is an entrance that opens directly to DTD.  You won't need directional signs.  It's that close to the turnstiles.  Take a look on Google Earth!


Many thanks  I did not realise that their version of the MDE is different from WDW's MDE. I actually booked the package with the tickets for my friend and myself so everything is linked to my account. I was just not sure if I need to set up his own account in order to be able to book Genie+ or access the virtual queue for both of us. 
Thanks as well for the recommendation to call Disney regarding the room. I will do that today...hoping I won't be on hold for hours 




Nonsuch said:


> Call and try to combine the reservations.
> Switching rooms would be very inconvenient. While I love GCH, I would book DLH (or off site) to avoid switching rooms.



Thanks, I will  I would hate switching rooms especially since we are only there for two nights.




avalon451 said:


> For grab-n-go snacks, check Craftsman bar; they have a few sandwiches you can order, and some other things to just grab : https://disneyland.disney.go.com/di...hotel/craftsman-grill/menus/lunch-and-dinner/
> 
> The hotel entrance is about halfway down DTD. It's maybe a 5-8 minute walk to the gates. You can't miss it, it's where everybody is heading! The entrance is by Sephora.  Check out the map of DTD here: https://www.google.com/maps/@33.8083277,-117.9213817,391m/data=!3m1!1e3



Thank you I will have a look at both links.

I really appreciate all the information and am very thankful for all your feedback and information  If you are not familiar to Disneyland it can be a bit overwhelming. And since we have only two days I want to make sure to be as efficient as possible as I don't want to loose valuable park time by running around like a headless chicken  
Btw I was actually suprised that there are hardly any dining reservations left for restaurants inside the parks. I will stalk the website in case anything opens up. The dessert party is unfortunately also not awailable but maybe I am overthinking it already


----------



## bavarian princess

I just called Disney regarding the rooms and the CM told me he cannot do anything for me since he has nothing available  I told him I saw a partial theme park view for my arrival night online and asked him if he can change my woods view room (1st night, package) to a theme park view room so that my two bookings are at least for the same room category. And he told me that he doesn't see it in his system since his system has completely different availabilities from the one online. He said I should keep calling...which is a bit of a hassle with the time difference... but I guess that is all I can do for now


----------



## StormyCA

bavarian princess said:


> I just called Disney regarding the rooms and the CM told me he cannot do anything for me since he has nothing available  I told him I saw a partial theme park view for my arrival night online and asked him if he can change my woods view room (1st night, package) to a theme park view room so that my two bookings are at least for the same room category. And he told me that he doesn't see it in his system since his system has completely different availabilities from the one online. He said I should keep calling...which is a bit of a hassle with the time difference... but I guess that is all I can do for now



That happens. Did you do a package or 'room only'?  You can't really do anything about a package except keep on calling since you're within 30 days.  But if you did 'room only' you may be able to finagle this.  This link shows you can cancel with no penalty up to 5 days before arrival.  I think you said you're going end of May.

https://plandisney.disney.go.com/qu...cancellation-policy-grand-californian-465350/


If room only, consider booking that Partial View room you saw online yourself and then cancelling your Woods View.  Only do this if you're within your 'no cancellation penalty' period, of course, and do NOT cancel the Woods View until the Partial View is booked. Or wait until you speak to Disney and have them do the cancel for you.

If you are successful at booking the room, then call Disney to have them consolidate the two bookings.


----------



## maleficent55

Curious to know if any standard rooms are close to the lobby and/or close to the DCA entrance. We have a standard room and my husband is a double leg amputee. We don't need an ADA compliant room, nor do we like them, just a standard but are hoping to request that his walk is as short as can be.


----------



## DizMe

maleficent55 said:


> Curious to know if any standard rooms are close to the lobby and/or close to the DCA entrance. We have a standard room and my husband is a double leg amputee. We don't need an ADA compliant room, nor do we like them, just a standard but are hoping to request that his walk is as short as can be.


Yes! Be sure to mention your husband's needs and request a room near the Napa Rose or lobby elevators.


----------



## varyth

maleficent55 said:


> Curious to know if any standard rooms are close to the lobby and/or close to the DCA entrance.


We didn't put in any special room requests at check-in, but our Woods/Courtyard room was right next to the Napa Rose elevator. (Literally the first room in the hallway from the elevator lobby.) It's extremely close to the DCA entrance and would definitely recommend asking for something next to that elevator.

Caveat that coming back from Disneyland when DCA is closed required us to circle through DTD (and the main hotel lobby) though. It would also be a pain without park hopper to cut through DCA.


----------



## avalon451

bavarian princess said:


> Btw I was actually suprised that there are hardly any dining reservations left for restaurants inside the parks. I will stalk the website in case anything opens up. The dessert party is unfortunately also not awailable but maybe I am overthinking it already


Yes, dining reservations for table service meals are snapped right up when they become available. Most of them drop 60 days before, at 6 a.m. Pacific time. The most popular ones (Blue
Bayou, Oga's Cantina, Carthay Circle etc.) are often gone within minutes for the entire day. It never used to be like that pre-pandemic, but since they reopened. it's as if people are vying for front-row superstar concert tickets. Kind of ridiculous, but there you are. I hope it settles down eventually!

One option is to subscribe to a service that sends you alerts when somebody cancels a dining reservation you have set up an alert for. There's a free option, but you only get emails with that; for I think $9 a month they will send you a text. A couple of days before the times you want, they will start dropping many alerts as people cancel before the 24 hour cutoff. The name of the service won't show when you type it here, but it is the word beginning with M that means rodent, and Dining, one word. Good luck!


----------



## varyth

bavarian princess said:


> Btw I was actually suprised that there are hardly any dining reservations left for restaurants inside the parks. I will stalk the website in case anything opens up. The dessert party is unfortunately also not awailable but maybe I am overthinking it already


We planned our trip only a month in advance and totally missed the 60 day ADR window. I was actively stalking multiple times a day and was able to get almost all the restaurants I wanted. (Our trip was over the course of five days, so we had pretty good chances.) At times we were able to find a table for 3 but not 2 - take what you can get and modify, modify, modify!


----------



## DLgal

maleficent55 said:


> Curious to know if any standard rooms are close to the lobby and/or close to the DCA entrance. We have a standard room and my husband is a double leg amputee. We don't need an ADA compliant room, nor do we like them, just a standard but are hoping to request that his walk is as short as can be.


Last year our standard room was exactly 30 steps from the main lobby elevators, up on the 5th floor. It overlooked the entryway.


----------



## Malcon10t

maleficent55 said:


> Curious to know if any standard rooms are close to the lobby and/or close to the DCA entrance. We have a standard room and my husband is a double leg amputee. We don't need an ADA compliant room, nor do we like them, just a standard but are hoping to request that his walk is as short as can be.


Standard rooms are generally the odd numbered rooms in the X101-X133 and X201-X239 (X is the floor number).  They face Disneyland Dr.  101-111 are relatively close to the elevators.  And I don't necessarily agree with requesting a room near the Napa elevators, because if you are coming from Disneyland or DTD, it is a longer walk.  It is closer to the DCA entrance/exit.  

Rooms closer to Napa elevators are generally Courtyard or Woods views, pool views, or theme park views (partial or full.)


----------



## bavarian princess

StormyCA said:


> That happens. Did you do a package or 'room only'?  You can't really do anything about a package except keep on calling since you're within 30 days.  But if you did 'room only' you may be able to finagle this.  This link shows you can cancel with no penalty up to 5 days before arrival.  I think you said you're going end of May.
> 
> https://plandisney.disney.go.com/qu...cancellation-policy-grand-californian-465350/
> 
> 
> If room only, consider booking that Partial View room you saw online yourself and then cancelling your Woods View.  Only do this if you're within your 'no cancellation penalty' period, of course, and do NOT cancel the Woods View until the Partial View is booked. Or wait until you speak to Disney and have them do the cancel for you.
> 
> If you are successful at booking the room, then call Disney to have them consolidate the two bookings.


Thanks for the suggestion  I havn't thought about booking a new room and cancelling the old reservation. It is a package though and I have passed the 30 days mark plus the park pass reservations for the two of us are linked to the package. It looks like park passes are all gone for the two days we will be there.

I actually called again yesterday evening and talked to a lovely CM who could change my one night Woods View into Partial Theme Park View room within minutes  And she "linked" the two reservations so hopefully we won't have to switch rooms. I am very happy and can cross one item off the list 




avalon451 said:


> Yes, dining reservations for table service meals are snapped right up when they become available. Most of them drop 60 days before, at 6 a.m. Pacific time. The most popular ones (Blue
> Bayou, Oga's Cantina, Carthay Circle etc.) are often gone within minutes for the entire day. It never used to be like that pre-pandemic, but since they reopened. it's as if people are vying for front-row superstar concert tickets. Kind of ridiculous, but there you are. I hope it settles down eventually!
> 
> One option is to subscribe to a service that sends you alerts when somebody cancels a dining reservation you have set up an alert for. There's a free option, but you only get emails with that; for I think $9 a month they will send you a text. A couple of days before the times you want, they will start dropping many alerts as people cancel before the 24 hour cutoff. The name of the service won't show when you type it here, but it is the word beginning with M that means rodent, and Dining, one word. Good luck!



The CM told me yesterday that the restaurants still don't run on full capacity and that is the reason why it is so difficult to find a table. I really wanted to try the Lamp Light Lounge or even book the World of Color dessert party but so far the only availabilities I could find were for River Belle Terrace and the Magic Key Terrace  I will have a look into subscribing to a service. Thanks for the tip 



varyth said:


> We planned our trip only a month in advance and totally missed the 60 day ADR window. I was actively stalking multiple times a day and was able to get almost all the restaurants I wanted. (Our trip was over the course of five days, so we had pretty good chances.) At times we were able to find a table for 3 but not 2 - take what you can get and modify, modify, modify!



How awesome that you were able to get almost all the restaurants you wanted. I am already stalking the website in case anything opens up  I will now include a table for three. Many thanks for the tip


----------



## StormyCA

bavarian princess said:


> Thanks for the suggestion  I havn't thought about booking a new room and cancelling the old reservation. It is a package though and I have passed the 30 days mark plus the park pass reservations for the two of us are linked to the package. It looks like park passes are all gone for the two days we will be there.
> 
> I actually called again yesterday evening and talked to a lovely CM who could change my one night Woods View into Partial Theme Park View room within minutes  And she "linked" the two reservations so hopefully we won't have to switch rooms. I am very happy and can cross one item off the list


Awesome!!!  Packages are definitely 'picky-er' as far as trying to change things.  But generally 'upgrading' is pretty easy if you get the 'right' CM.  And IIRC the change from the Woods to the Theme Park is an upgrade.


----------



## lastbestplace

Thought of another thing from my recent stay that might be helpful:

I had made a reservation for our last day in the park for DCA. I realized the night before that we would rather be in DL for the morning to do some Fantasyland rides before going to the airport. I went to the front desk around 6 a.m. and a cast member was easily able to change my park reservation.


----------



## maleficent55

Malcon10t said:


> Standard rooms are generally the odd numbered rooms in the X101-X133 and X201-X239 (X is the floor number).  They face Disneyland Dr.  101-111 are relatively close to the elevators.  And I don't necessarily agree with requesting a room near the Napa elevators, because if you are coming from Disneyland or DTD, it is a longer walk.  It is closer to the DCA entrance/exit.
> 
> Rooms closer to Napa elevators are generally Courtyard or Woods views, pool views, or theme park views (partial or full.)


Thank you for all the detail!


----------



## maleficent55

Malcon10t said:


> Standard rooms are generally the odd numbered rooms in the X101-X133 and X201-X239 (X is the floor number).  They face Disneyland Dr.  101-111 are relatively close to the elevators.  And I don't necessarily agree with requesting a room near the Napa elevators, because if you are coming from Disneyland or DTD, it is a longer walk.  It is closer to the DCA entrance/exit.
> 
> Rooms closer to Napa elevators are generally Courtyard or Woods views, pool views, or theme park views (partial or full.)


Having a hard time envisioning all of this…so where exactly do you think we should request?
I think the only times I’ve entered the GCH was from the lobby entrance by Sephora. That seems like a good area to have a room right?


----------



## DizMe

maleficent55 said:


> Having a hard time envisioning all of this…so where exactly do you think we should request?
> I think the only times I’ve entered the GCH was from the lobby entrance by Sephora. That seems like a good area to have a room right?


Here is a pretty good map of the hotel. The beige walkway at the very top is DTD. Where the 3 benches are in the picture is approximately where you enter GCH from DTD.  You can see the monorail line (with the red monorail coming in); that courtyard where the monorail travels is the Brisa courtyard and the rooms that face into it are courtyard view. The rooms that face toward DCA (you can see in on the right-hand side of the map--Grizzly Peak is labeled) are "theme park view" but on the lower floors they may be "woods view" because you mainly see trees. Pool view is pretty easy to figure out. Where that blue marker is with the star beneath it (to the left of the pool) is the lobby area. As a rough idea, the main elevators are in that general location so you can see that some of the rooms would have a long walk to the elevators. If you look at the pool courtyard, you'll see 2 knife/fork images indicating restaurants (Storytellers and Napa Rose) in the upper right above the bandaid shaped pool. In that corner between them is the entrance to a small lobby that has elevators, so rooms in that general location can utilize those (on DIS we usually refer to them as the Napa Rose elevators).


----------



## Malcon10t

maleficent55 said:


> Having a hard time envisioning all of this…so where exactly do you think we should request?
> I think the only times I’ve entered the GCH was from the lobby entrance by Sephora. That seems like a good area to have a room right?


See the map below.  Someone has posted a better one, but I never saved it.  You have reserved a Standard room.  They will generally be the rooms facing Disneyland Dr.  The top of the map is DTD.  The left side is Disneyland Drive.


----------



## Malcon10t

Found the map I wanted.  Sephora is about where 419 is.  You would need to follow the entry into the hotel and use the elevator in the Great Hall.  If you booked a standard room, they are in red.


----------



## mouschievous

DizMe said:


> Here is a pretty good map of the hotel. The beige walkway at the very top is DTD. Where the 3 benches are in the picture is approximately where you enter GCH from DTD.  You can see the monorail line (with the red monorail coming in); that courtyard where the monorail travels is the Brisa courtyard and the rooms that face into it are courtyard view. The rooms that face toward DCA (you can see in on the right-hand side of the map--Grizzly Peak is labeled) are "theme park view" but on the lower floors they may be "woods view" because you mainly see trees. Pool view is pretty easy to figure out. Where that blue marker is with the star beneath it (to the left of the pool) is the lobby area. As a rough idea, the main elevators are in that general location so you can see that some of the rooms would have a long walk to the elevators. If you look at the pool courtyard, you'll see 2 knife/fork images indicating restaurants (Storytellers and Napa Rose) in the upper right above the bandaid shaped pool. In that corner between them is the entrance to a small lobby that has elevators, so rooms in that general location can utilize those (on DIS we usually refer to them as the Napa Rose elevators).
> View attachment 667911


This is great info, t hank you!  Does this map/picture show VGC?


----------



## DizMe

mouschievous said:


> This is great info, t hank you!  Does this map/picture show VGC?


Yes. The very bottom wing to the left of the pools is the VGC location. On Malcon 10t's map above, that would be from about 208-260, I think.


----------



## maleficent55

Malcon10t said:


> Found the map I wanted.  Sephora is about where 419 is.  You would need to follow the entry into the hotel and use the elevator in the Great Hall.  If you booked a standard room, they are in red.View attachment 667921


Thank you! Do you think they would be accommodating/receptive to the benefit of my husband being closest to the entrance? It’s funny because he walks the entire time we are in the parks, a lot! But when we get to the hotel, any hotel, he likes the absolute shortest walk to the room if possible. 
Seems like the standard rooms are no where near where we desire to be?


----------



## goooof1

The main lobby elevator is right there at the great hall.  on the map it is the grid between 103 and 24 (there is an E in the grid.)  Those standard rooms close to 101 would be a few steps away from the elevator.


----------



## Malcon10t

maleficent55 said:


> Thank you! Do you think they would be accommodating/receptive to the benefit of my husband being closest to the entrance? It’s funny because he walks the entire time we are in the parks, a lot! But when we get to the hotel, any hotel, he likes the absolute shortest walk to the room if possible.
> Seems like the standard rooms are no where near where we desire to be?


The standard rooms closest to the elevator are 101-111 or so, and they are very close.  I personally usually ask for these rooms.  

That said, other rooms will be an upgrade from what you have reserved, and with the hotels being pretty well sold out recently, might prove difficult.  I would call 10 days out and explain your needs, and let them add the notes.


----------



## maleficent55

Malcon10t said:


> The standard rooms closest to the elevator are 101-111 or so, and they are very close.  I personally usually ask for these rooms.
> 
> That said, other rooms will be an upgrade from what you have reserved, and with the hotels being pretty well sold out recently, might prove difficult.  I would call 10 days out and explain your needs, and let them add the notes.


Thank you so much!


----------



## oceanscape

Does anyone know if there are any Annual Pass room discounts for end of July / start of August?  Thanks


----------



## bpx2

oceanscape said:


> Does anyone know if there are any Annual Pass room discounts for end of July / start of August?  Thanks


I don’t see any right now. Current offer goes through June 9th.


----------



## OneThree

oceanscape said:


> Does anyone know if there are any Annual Pass room discounts for end of July / start of August?  Thanks


I think in previous years the discounts for late summer have been announced mid to late June. At least that is what I recall from a previous trip booked for August.


----------



## WishUponAStar3

Can someone tell me the difference between Standard and Woods/Courtyard view rooms? I would think Woods/Courtyard would be better, since that's a more attractive view than the parking lot! But since it's often priced lower than Standard, I was wondering if there's some negative associated with Woods/Courtyard, like smaller room size or something? Which would you choose?


----------



## DizMe

WishUponAStar3 said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between Standard and Woods/Courtyard view rooms? I would think Woods/Courtyard would be better, since that's a more attractive view than the parking lot! But since it's often priced lower than Standard, I was wondering if there's some negative associated with Woods/Courtyard, like smaller room size or something? Which would you choose?


It (woods/courtyard) is considered a better room because of the view, but when DLR offers sale rates, standard rooms are usually left out so the Woods/Courtyard rooms actually end up being a bit cheaper.

The rooms themselves are exactly the same.

I personally don't care much about the view at GCH because I am rarely in the room. I am more concerned with how far I have to walk to get to the elevators.

*edited to add which view is considered a better room and then edited again because I put the wrong one, duh!


----------



## DLgal

I like standard view and there really aren't parking lot views at this hotel. In a standard room, you'll be looking across the street to Paradise Pier and DL hotels. It's actually a nice view. The parking lot for this hotel is actually across the street. There is an attached underground garage for valet vehicles. You will look over the port cochere, which also has a nice water feature. 

Woods/Courtyard means your view will be trees and the inner Courtyard where the monorail passes through. Its very quiet/peaceful, but also just a bit boring.

The rooms themselves are the same. However, room sizes at this resort do vary (as they do at DLH as well). The largest rooms have the daybed.


----------



## shosh1530

We've stayed in Woods/Courtyard twice now and enjoyed the views. As other's have said the rooms are the same, so if the price is lower go for it! Both of our rooms were also close to the Napa Rose elevators (once by luck, once by request). Our Woods room last time looked into DCA's Grizzly River Run area which was pretty neat (but I wouldn't want to stay in that room on nights the  park is open late).


----------



## TikiTikiFan

shosh1530 said:


> We've stayed in Woods/Courtyard twice now and enjoyed the views. As other's have said the rooms are the same, so if the price is lower go for it! Both of our rooms were also close to the Napa Rose elevators (once by luck, once by request). Our Woods room last time looked into DCA's Grizzly River Run area which was pretty neat (but I wouldn't want to stay in that room on nights the  park is open late).



We're staying in a Courtyard view room and I wanted to put in a room request to be near the elevators- are the Napa Rose ones the best ones to request to be near? I just want the shortest walk all around.


----------



## shosh1530

TikiTikiFan said:


> We're staying in a Courtyard view room and I wanted to put in a room request to be near the elevators- are the Napa Rose ones the best ones to request to be near? I just want the shortest walk all around.


If you are planning to use the private entrance into DCA, yes. We tended to take one or two breaks during the day and this was convenient for us. Even when coming back from DL, we'd cut through DCA to get back to the Grand.

If you are focusing more on DL or planning to use main DCA entrance primarily, then close the lobby elevators is slightly better. 

We had friends that were almost as far away from the elevators as possible and it was quite a hike.


----------



## DizMe

TikiTikiFan said:


> We're staying in a Courtyard view room and I wanted to put in a room request to be near the elevators- are the Napa Rose ones the best ones to request to be near? I just want the shortest walk all around.


IMO you can't go wrong either way. I'm equally happy with either because sometimes the lobby elevators are the better option--if you're going to DTD, going into DL, visiting the gift shops or Hearthstone Lounge, etc. If you are near the Napa Rose elevators, it's very simple to get to the hotel DCA entrance, Napa Rose, Storytellers, the Craftsman Bar, and the pool. I much prefer those elevators if we use the pool or jacuzzi because you don't have to schlepp through the main lobby when you're all wet.

But just to be clear, between those two elevator banks there is really not much of a walking difference if you're going from the elevators to anything in the hotel.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

shosh1530 said:


> If you are planning to use the private entrance into DCA, yes. We tended to take one or two breaks during the day and this was convenient for us. Even when coming back from DL, we'd cut through DCA to get back to the Grand.
> 
> If you are focusing more on DL or planning to use main DCA entrance primarily, then close the lobby elevators is slightly better.
> 
> We had friends that were almost as far away from the elevators as possible and it was quite a hike.





DizMe said:


> IMO you can't go wrong either way. I'm equally happy with either because sometimes the lobby elevators are the better option--if you're going to DTD, going into DL, visiting the gift shops or Hearthstone Lounge, etc. If you are near the Napa Rose elevators, it's very simple to get to the hotel DCA entrance, Napa Rose, Storytellers, the Craftsman Bar, and the pool. I much prefer those elevators if we use the pool or jacuzzi because you don't have to schlepp through the main lobby when you're all wet.
> 
> But just to be clear, between those two elevator banks there is really not much of a walking difference if you're going from the elevators to anything in the hotel.



We're also spending our first few days at Star Wars Celebration at the Convention Center so we'll be walking to that and cutting through the lobby/main entrance so probably by either elevators will be just fine it seems! Thank you both for the tips!

I am SO EXCITED. This is my first time staying on-site at Disneyland (done WDW before) and the Grand has been my bucket list item every since our first Disneyland trip. My mom passed unexpectedly this January and I decided this splurge was a much needed one after the rough start to this year. She would have told me 'Go for it, you deserve it!'


----------



## Malcon10t

Our group actually prefers the standard rooms.  And to add to it, they prefer the rooms in the far 200 section (odd numbers) because it feels more "woodsy", their description, not mine.  There is an elevator bank for the DVC that is close to that area, and it tends to be a little less crowded.


----------



## WishUponAStar3

TikiTikiFan said:


> We're also spending our first few days at Star Wars Celebration at the Convention Center so we'll be walking to that and cutting through the lobby/main entrance so probably by either elevators will be just fine it seems! Thank you both for the tips!
> 
> I am SO EXCITED. This is my first time staying on-site at Disneyland (done WDW before) and the Grand has been my bucket list item every since our first Disneyland trip. My mom passed unexpectedly this January and I decided this splurge was a much needed one after the rough start to this year. She would have told me 'Go for it, you deserve it!'


I'm so sorry about your mom. You do deserve this special break, and I hope you have the best time!


----------



## lily_belle

TikiTikiFan said:


> We're also spending our first few days at Star Wars Celebration at the Convention Center so we'll be walking to that and cutting through the lobby/main entrance so probably by either elevators will be just fine it seems! Thank you both for the tips!
> 
> I am SO EXCITED. This is my first time staying on-site at Disneyland (done WDW before) and the Grand has been my bucket list item every since our first Disneyland trip. My mom passed unexpectedly this January and I decided this splurge was a much needed one after the rough start to this year. She would have told me 'Go for it, you deserve it!'


I am so sorry for your loss.  You definitely deserve this splurge and I hope you have an amazing trip!


----------



## bavarian princess

lastbestplace said:


> Hi - just got home from 4 nights @ GCH. I am not sure about #1 - I booked a woods view room but ended up with a partial view of the park. It was on the 2nd floor so there were trees obscuring the view but could still see some of the rides and hear the park music with the door open. Only drawback is was that it was at the end of a very long hallway.
> 
> We rope-dropped Disneyland 3 mornings. There are signs in the lobby directing you to Downtown Disney & Disneyland. Park opening was at 8. We got in line to go through bag check/metal detectors around 6:50 and were a few people back. They start letting people into Downtown Disney @ 7. After the checkpoint, you turn right and head towards the esplanade to get in line for the park. Everyday we were there, they started letting in people from GCH before Harbor which allowed us to be first in line at a turnstile every morning. They start scanning tickets just before 7:30 and then do a countdown and let you in right @ 7:30.


Since we will be leaving soon (23rd of May) I am collection all the wonderful info I got here on the boards and I also revisited your comments on rop drop. I plan on being at the bag check at 6:50  I was wondering if it is possible to grab a coffee when inside the parks even though the rope has not been dropped yet. It would make waiting much nicer, but it would probably be a bit of a challenge to find my party once people are pouring into the turnstile area.




avalon451 said:


> Yes, dining reservations for table service meals are snapped right up when they become available. Most of them drop 60 days before, at 6 a.m. Pacific time. The most popular ones (Blue
> Bayou, Oga's Cantina, Carthay Circle etc.) are often gone within minutes for the entire day. It never used to be like that pre-pandemic, but since they reopened. it's as if people are vying for front-row superstar concert tickets. Kind of ridiculous, but there you are. I hope it settles down eventually!
> 
> One option is to subscribe to a service that sends you alerts when somebody cancels a dining reservation you have set up an alert for. There's a free option, but you only get emails with that; for I think $9 a month they will send you a text. A couple of days before the times you want, they will start dropping many alerts as people cancel before the 24 hour cutoff. The name of the service won't show when you type it here, but it is the word beginning with M that means rodent, and Dining, one word. Good luck!


I just wanted to report back that I was able to get Lamplight Lounge  Thanks again.


----------



## GoofyGoofyGoofy

TikiTikiFan said:


> We're also spending our first few days at Star Wars Celebration at the Convention Center so we'll be walking to that and cutting through the lobby/main entrance so probably by either elevators will be just fine it seems! Thank you both for the tips!
> 
> I am SO EXCITED. This is my first time staying on-site at Disneyland (done WDW before) and the Grand has been my bucket list item every since our first Disneyland trip. My mom passed unexpectedly this January and I decided this splurge was a much needed one after the rough start to this year. She would have told me 'Go for it, you deserve it!'



I am sorry for your loss. May your trip be blessed with a lot of magic and pixie dust.


----------



## blabbermouth

We just checked in and she told me there would be daily housekeeping


----------



## StormyCA

One down, two to go!  Once they bring back package delivery and early entry, I am THERE!!!


----------



## blabbermouth

Now to complicate things, they gave us a room in the villas (pool/tree view) so we'll see if we get daily housekeeping over here or not  there were robes and slippers though!


----------



## blabbermouth

And one more note, there were a lot of grumpy people in line at 5ish who hadn't got their room number texted or had got notification their room was ready, but no number, and also bags were taking about 40-50 minutes to be delivered. So they are still working on some service items! We were in the same boat, but it wasn't a big deal to us!


----------



## DLgal

blabbermouth said:


> Now to complicate things, they gave us a room in the villas (pool/tree view) so we'll see if we get daily housekeeping over here or not  there were robes and slippers though!


Are you serious? Are you in an actual villa or just in the newer wing of hotel rooms? If they literally put you in a villa and you paid for a hotel room, you are getting the shaft. Those DVC units are NOWHERE near as nice as the resort rooms. I'd not accept that.


----------



## 1Disneylandfan

blabbermouth said:


> We just checked in and she told me there would be daily housekeeping


Ooo, nice to know.  I'll be staying for a few nights in early July.


----------



## mouschievous

blabbermouth said:


> Now to complicate things, they gave us a room in the villas (pool/tree view) so we'll see if we get daily housekeeping over here or not  there were robes and slippers though!


DVC does not get daily housekeeping (I think just garbage and towels?) so if you're in the villas but booked as a hotel guest, I'll be curious to see how they handle that!


----------



## twodogs

blabbermouth said:


> We just checked in and she told me there would be daily housekeeping


So this was not something you had to request?  We had to request it when were were there over Easter.

Their website still says it will just be towels and trash, so I am hoping this is a PERMANENT change that won’t be “by request only”.  Why am I made to feel badly for asking for daily housekeeping on an $850/night room, Disney??


----------



## blabbermouth

DLgal said:


> Are you serious? Are you in an actual villa or just in the newer wing of hotel rooms? If they literally put you in a villa and you paid for a hotel room, you are getting the shaft. Those DVC units are NOWHERE near as nice as the resort rooms. I'd not accept that.


I am not sure? It's in the dvc wing, they keep welcoming us home  it looks like the regular 2 queen room to me, but have never stayed in a regular room. Can you tell me what the difference is so I can check? I feel like the shower isn't as nice? 


twodogs said:


> So this was not something you had to request?  We had to request it when were were there over Easter.
> 
> Their website still says it will just be towels and trash, so I am hoping this is a PERMANENT change that won’t be “by request only”.  Why am I made to feel badly for asking for daily housekeeping on an $850/night room, Disney??


I didn't have to ask, she just said there would be.


----------



## Malcon10t

I think they announced a couple weeks ago they would have housekeeping returned.  DLH has had housekeeping.


----------



## DLgal

Malcon10t said:


> I think they announced a couple weeks ago they would have housekeeping returned.  DLH has had housekeeping.



We didn't have it at the DLH for a 2 night stay the last week of April, even though it was supposed to be "back."


----------



## DLgal

blabbermouth said:


> I am not sure? It's in the dvc wing, they keep welcoming us home  it looks like the regular 2 queen room to me, but have never stayed in a regular room. Can you tell me what the difference is so I can check? I feel like the shower isn't as nice?
> 
> I didn't have to ask, she just said there would be.



If your room has 2 queens, it's likely a standard hotel room. The studios have a sofa bed and a queen bed. Does it have a kitchenette with another sink and microwave (thats a DVC villa thing)? 

Does it have the tree mural painted behind the beds and the raised platform beds with the new strip of lighting running around the upper perimeter of the room? Shower with dual shower heads-rain head and handheld?  (Those are features of the new rooms)


----------



## blabbermouth

DLgal said:


> If your room has 2 queens, it's likely a standard hotel room. The studios have a sofa bed and a queen bed. Does it have a kitchenette with another sink and microwave (thats a DVC villa thing)?
> 
> Does it have the tree mural painted behind the beds and the raised platform beds with the new strip of lighting running around the upper perimeter of the room? Shower with dual shower heads-rain head and handheld?  (Those are features of the new rooms)


Yes after I typed that I was pretty sure if it didn't have a kitchenette it wasn't a suite and just a regular room. 

And housekeeping just knocked and asked if we wanted anything  I think they would have done a full go about if we weren't here!


----------



## DizMe

blabbermouth said:


> Yes after I typed that I was pretty sure if it didn't have a kitchenette it wasn't a suite and just a regular room.
> 
> And housekeeping just knocked and asked if we wanted anything  I think they would have done a full go about if we weren't here!


My sister and I were once given a room in what they said was the DVC wing. We didn't know what that meant, but it turned out to be a regular room, like yours. 

Goofy's Sky School (or maybe it was Mulholland Madness at the time) was right outside our window, which was kind of cool but at night, on the ride, there was this round thing with a light that swung back and forth.  It was supposed to look like some kind of caution sign. That swinging light came through our window and was really annoying, lol.


----------



## Malcon10t

DLgal said:


> We didn't have it at the DLH for a 2 night stay the last week of April, even though it was supposed to be "back."


I'm sorry.  I had been guessing we had been getting daily service since we were in the Adventure Tower a lot of the time.  But even when we were in Frontier tower a couple weeks ago and Fantasy tower in late Feb, I came back to the room done.  Wasn't expecting it, and didn't leave a tip.  Then felt bad.


----------



## DLgal

Malcon10t said:


> I'm sorry.  I had been guessing we had been getting daily service since we were in the Adventure Tower a lot of the time.  But even when we were in Frontier tower a couple weeks ago and Fantasy tower in late Feb, I came back to the room done.  Wasn't expecting it, and didn't leave a tip.  Then felt bad.



We were in Adventure Tower. It wasn't a huge deal since we were really only there one day without housekeeping and it was just 2 of us. And no one told us we would get it. We did mobile check in.


----------



## DnA2010

We have a DVC stay (our first time onsite!) planned for Sept, any guess/knowledge regarding if MM/EMH will be back? Seems like they should be, given things are back to "nomral" now?


----------



## Becca1007

DLgal said:


> We were in Adventure Tower. It wasn't a huge deal since we were really only there one day without housekeeping and it was just 2 of us. And no one told us we would get it. We did mobile check in.


We had to ask for housekeeping last week (Frontier Tower) and after one attempt at DLH I am back to staying at the Grand or offsite only ROFL


----------



## DLgal

DnA2010 said:


> We have a DVC stay (our first time onsite!) planned for Sept, any guess/knowledge regarding if MM/EMH will be back? Seems like they should be, given things are back to "nomral" now?



Disney announced it would be returning "later this summer."


----------



## AllThingsDisney12

Thinking of adding club level so we have access to the veranda. Can anyone tell if they think it’s worth the extra $$ if we mainly use it for just the breakfast and to-go drinks? what kind of food do they have? Does it change daily (the food)? Is it crowded during the summer? Do they have gluten free options? Any information would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## ISpyMickeyMouse

AllThingsDisney12 said:


> Thinking of adding club level so we have access to the veranda. Can anyone tell if they think it’s worth the extra $$ if we mainly use it for just the breakfast and to-go drinks? what kind of food do they have? Does it change daily (the food)? Is it crowded during the summer? Do they have gluten free options? Any information would be helpful! Thanks!


I included some information on the club level in a post on page 338 that might be helpful to review. 

The food does change daily.  And for my party of 3 it was well worth it for the light snacks and drinks.  We drink a lot of water, coffee soda and, on this trip, champagne since it was included. (Typically I do not purchase alcohol at DLR when traveling with my mom and daughter.)

We were there during the return of the parade/world of color plus dapper day weekend.  It was a busy weekend all over, but we were always able to easily find a table in the lounge.  Even during the evening fireworks.  The lounge at the Grand is much larger than at Disneyland Hotel (we often had issues finding a spot there.)  

There were items that I assumed were gluten free, but were not marked.  I try to avoid gluten (but am not celiac) and had options to choose from...nothing too exciting or extra ordinary (hard boiled eggs, meats, cheeses, corn chips, salsa, etc).  I did not ask the hosts for gluten free items...I am sure they would have been very accommodating if I did.  Again, it's not a requirement for me, just a preference so I often don't communicate with servers and just do my best in picking items.  

Hope that helps a little!


----------



## AllThingsDisney12

ISpyMickeyMouse said:


> I included some information on the club level in a post on page 338 that might be helpful to review.
> 
> The food does change daily.  And for my party of 3 it was well worth it for the light snacks and drinks.  We drink a lot of water, coffee soda and, on this trip, champagne since it was included. (Typically I do not purchase alcohol at DLR when traveling with my mom and daughter.)
> 
> We were there during the return of the parade/world of color plus dapper day weekend.  It was a busy weekend all over, but we were always able to easily find a table in the lounge.  Even during the evening fireworks.  The lounge at the Grand is much larger than at Disneyland Hotel (we often had issues finding a spot there.)
> 
> There were items that I assumed were gluten free, but were not marked.  I try to avoid gluten (but am not celiac) and had options to choose from...nothing too exciting or extra ordinary (hard boiled eggs, meats, cheeses, corn chips, salsa, etc).  I did not ask the hosts for gluten free items...I am sure they would have been very accommodating if I did.  Again, it's not a requirement for me, just a preference so I often don't communicate with servers and just do my best in picking items.
> 
> Hope that helps a little!


Thanks for the info!! Do you happen to know if you can take the food back to your room or do you have eat there?


----------



## ISpyMickeyMouse

AllThingsDisney12 said:


> Thanks for the info!! Do you happen to know if you can take the food back to your room or do you have eat there?


You can take food and drinks (including alcohol) back to your room with you.  Then housekeeping will collect from your room.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

We checked in today and although our room number came through (via text), today is our cabana day and we are still downstairs enjoying the ambience of the pool. If anyone has any specific questions, we will be here through Thursday and I’ll do my best to answer them!


----------



## vicarrieous

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> We checked in today and although our room number came through (via text), today is our cabana day and we are still downstairs enjoying the ambience of the pool. If anyone has any specific questions, we will be here through Thursday and I’ll do my best to answer them!



What type of room you are in? Can you share if there are actual blankets on the bed and snap a few pics of what groceries are available in the gift shop?


----------



## Soccer Princess

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> We checked in today and although our room number came through (via text), today is our cabana day and we are still downstairs enjoying the ambience of the pool. If anyone has any specific questions, we will be here through Thursday and I’ll do my best to answer them!



I have pool cabana questions if you don’t mind!  What time can you call 60 days out for the pool cabana? Did you call the hotel directly? Did you request a certain cabana or do you recommend one over another location wise? Did you feel it was worth the money? 

I would also love to know if you think the new back entrance to DCA or the normal GC entrance is better certain times of day? 

Thank you and enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## vicarrieous

Soccer Princess said:


> I have pool cabana questions if you don’t mind!  What time can you call 60 days out for the pool cabana? Did you call the hotel directly? Did you request a certain cabana or do you recommend one over another location wise? Did you feel it was worth the money?
> 
> I would also love to know if you think the new back entrance to DCA or the normal GC entrance is better certain times of day?
> 
> Thank you and enjoy your trip!!!



Yes totally curious about this new entry point. Can anyone locate it on the Grand Cal map for me on how to get there from the DVC wing?


----------



## CO2CA

The partial theme park view rooms - can anyone elaborate on the view or share pictures of those rooms? I'm curious for our trip in October if an upgraded room view would be worth it or if a standard would be fine.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

vicarrieous said:


> What type of room you are in? Can you share if there are actual blankets on the bed and snap a few pics of what groceries are available in the gift shop?


We are in a Club Level Premium View room. The bedding is a sheet, a white thin comforter-style blanket, topped with a thin sheet-like cover.  There is an extra fleece-style blanket and pillow stored in the closet for the day bed. We requested an extra blanket and pillow and they brought them right up. I haven’t gone in the store yet, but will snap some pictures for you later.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Soccer Princess said:


> I have pool cabana questions if you don’t mind!  What time can you call 60 days out for the pool cabana? Did you call the hotel directly? Did you request a certain cabana or do you recommend one over another location wise? Did you feel it was worth the money?
> 
> I would also love to know if you think the new back entrance to DCA or the normal GC entrance is better certain times of day?
> 
> Thank you and enjoy your trip!!!


I called at 7am 60 days out for our cabana. I called the hotel directly at 714-635-2300 (option 5). We had Cabana #2 and I liked the location. It was easy to get across to the bathroom and felt quiet, but I honestly think I would have been fine with any of the locations. I definitely felt like it was worth the money! It was so nice to have a place to chill out and relax all day until our room was ready. It was just so pleasant to soak up the sights and sounds and atmosphere of the GCH. I really felt like it extended our vacation dramatically. I definitely plan to do this on our first day again if at all possible (assuming our next visit is in the warmer months). 

As for the new entrance, we haven’t used it yet. Today was our first park day and we started at Disneyland. We did cut across to DCA and came in for our afternoon rest through the GCH’s DCA entrance. I would not have wanted to walk all the way to the back of the park and basically all around to the front of the hotel to get back. But maybe if we were ready to leave and we’re back by Pixar Pier it might be worth it. If my feet don’t get too tired and we are heading back to the hotel from the back half of DCA, I’ll give it a try! (I certainly think that entrance will be a huge plus if I stay at PPH in the future, though.)


----------



## Canto

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> We are in a Club Level Premium View room. The bedding is a sheet, a white thin comforter-style blanket, topped with a thin sheet-like cover.  There is an extra fleece-style blanket and pillow stored in the closet for the day bed. We requested an extra blanket and pillow and they brought them right up. I haven’t gone in the store yet, but will snap some pictures for you later.


Hi, we are staying club level later this month. Can you let us know what the food options are in the lounge?  And if possible post pictures?  TIA

Hope you are having an awesome time!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

vicarrieous said:


> Yes totally curious about this new entry point. Can anyone locate it on the Grand Cal map for me on how to get there from the DVC wing?


I haven’t walked it yet, but this is where it falls roughly on the map:


----------



## Sea of Progress

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> We checked in today and although our room number came through (via text), today is our cabana day and we are still downstairs enjoying the ambience of the pool. If anyone has any specific questions, we will be here through Thursday and I’ll do my best to answer them!


Do they have ice cream treats in the Club Level Lounge?  Enjoy you trip!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Canto said:


> Hi, we are staying club level later this month. Can you let us know what the food options are in the lounge?  And if possible post pictures?  TIA
> 
> Hope you are having an awesome time!


My daughter took some photos of afternoon tea today. I’ll try to take more photos later tonight and tomorrow. Two things: Don’t plan on a lot of dessert options if you arrive in the last 25 minutes of the Sweet Endings! And absolutely give the little coconut parfait a try at breakfast (Grand Beginnings). It was delicious! I’ll try to get a photo and the name of it tomorrow morning.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Afternoon Tea Photos


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Cabana Photos


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Sea of Progress said:


> Do they have ice cream treats in the Club Level Lounge?  Enjoy you trip!


I haven’t seen any so far, but I’ll keep an eye out!


----------



## mouschievous

That cabana is lovely!  Does anyone know off hand what the hours are for half days?  We don't fly out until 6:45 pm so an afternoon cabana rental might be a good choice for our last day. I doubt it's available, but I might look into it.


----------



## maleficent55

Thanks for the cabana pictures, I’d love to know the prices


----------



## 1Disneylandfan

maleficent55 said:


> Thanks for the cabana pictures, I’d love to know the prices


In another thread I saw prices at $300-400 for the full day, and maybe $100 less for half the day.  I think pricing depends on the time of year.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

vicarrieous said:


> Can you share if there are actual blankets on the bed and snap a few pics of what groceries are available in the gift shop?


There really wasn’t much in the way of groceries at the hotel store. It’s mostly Disney merchandise. But here is what is available:


----------



## Van@Disney

Depends on when you go. We booked for July 18.  It was only $50 more for the whole day.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Grand Beginning (Breakfast):

No lox for the bagels today, but there was avocado toast. The doughnut bar was out and already getting lots of attention from both adults and kids.


----------



## vicarrieous

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> There really wasn’t much in the way of groceries at the hotel store. It’s mostly Disney merchandise. But here is what is available:
> 
> View attachment 676608View attachment 676609View attachment 676610


Thanks! Bummer no milk, but I guess I can get cartons from the QS.


----------



## StarlitNight05

vicarrieous said:


> Thanks! Bummer no milk, but I guess I can get cartons from the QS.


I haven't been since pre COVID, but I recall there being milk at Craftsman Grill (and a few other grocery items). Does anyone that has been recently recall if that's still the case?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

StarlitNight05 said:


> I haven't been since pre COVID, but I recall there being milk at Craftsman Grill (and a few other grocery items). Does anyone that has been recently recall if that's still the case?


I’ll try to pop into the Craftsman Grill later today or tomorrow and take a look. When I asked the cast member at the Acorn store, they said that there weren’t any groceries at the craftsman anymore. But maybe they just didn’t know or misunderstood.


----------



## Sakurachaek

Are there any activities during the day there like Mickey tie dye


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

StarlitNight05 said:


> I haven't been since pre COVID, but I recall there being milk at Craftsman Grill (and a few other grocery items). Does anyone that has been recently recall if that's still the case?


These were the “groceries” that were available at Craftsman this morning:


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

There were also two Freestyle soda machines and a wine refrigerator that contained a couple of bottles of Riesling. And, of course, the items you could order off the menu.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Sea of Progress said:


> Do they have ice cream treats in the Club Level Lounge?  Enjoy you trip!


So, typically know. I asked if they ever have any and was told that every now and then they have frozen treats, but it’s been a couple of years since they remembered having any. I guess a couple of years ago they experimented with having ice cream available that they would serve from the back when requested, but it was too difficult to try to serve both ice cream and three bar drinks and they would end up with long lines of people waiting.


----------



## tankgirl!

This information is so helpful! Do you happen to know the current hours for the Club Level Lounge? Thank you!


----------



## vicarrieous

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> These were the “groceries” that were available at Craftsman this morning:
> 
> View attachment 677017View attachment 677018View attachment 677019View attachment 677020View attachment 677021View attachment 677022View attachment 677023View attachment 677024View attachment 677025View attachment 677026


Thank you! Super helpful.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

tankgirl! said:


> This information is so helpful! Do you happen to know the current hours for the Club Level Lounge? Thank you!


I’m actually sitting in it right now! Here is the daily schedule:


----------



## DLgal

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I’m actually sitting in it right now! Here is the daily schedule:
> 
> View attachment 677033


Wait, masks are required in there?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

DLgal said:


> Wait, masks are required in there?


No, not required, just suggested. They probably just haven’t updated that sentence. They do have signage around the hotel that says masks are recommended. I would say about 5% of the people I see walking around are wearing masks. Maybe about 10% of hotel cast members.


----------



## tankgirl!

This is incredibly helpful info, 3TinksAndanEeyore. Thank you! We're trying to decide about whether to stay at the Club Level on our next visit and all of the pictures and info is really useful! If you have anymore photos or info on the offerings throughout the day or your take on the experience, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## CalifornianOrangeBird

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I’m actually sitting in it right now! Here is the daily schedule:
> 
> View attachment 677033


Thank you so much for all of your helpful info and pictures so far!! Hope you're having a wonderful time. I'm going with some friends in August, and we'll be staying Club Level as well. Sorry if this has already been answered, but a quick search didn't bring it up: are complimentary alcoholic drinks only served during that 4pm-7pm window?


----------



## Pluto468

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I’m actually sitting in it right now! Here is the daily schedule:
> 
> View attachment 677033


What is the seating area like? I've seen loads of pictures of E-Ticket Lounge but almost none of the Veranda. Are there alot of seats? Is there a nice view?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

CalifornianOrangeBird said:


> Thank you so much for all of your helpful info and pictures so far!! Hope you're having a wonderful time. I'm going with some friends in August, and we'll be staying Club Level as well. Sorry if this has already been answered, but a quick search didn't bring it up: are complimentary alcoholic drinks only served during that 4pm-7pm window?


They have drinks available all day. I know they have champagne for mimosas and pink flamingos in the morning, we had wine at lunch, dinner, and dessert, and cordials are available upon request at dessert (I had a Kahlua and cream one night). I’d guess any of those would probably be available at different times if requested.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Pluto468 said:


> What is the seating area like? I've seen loads of pictures of E-Ticket Lounge but almost none of the Veranda. Are there alot of seats? Is there a nice view?


There are lots of tables inside and a couple of couch areas as well as tables and a long bar seating area on the outside deck. It can get a little busy/crowded feeling at times, but we never had a problem finding a place to sit. I thought to take photos of the food, but not the seating. But I know I saw YouTube videos with good overviews of the lounge if you look up Grand Californian Veranda!


----------



## Pluto468

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> There are lots of tables inside and a couple of couch areas as well as tables and a long bar seating area on the outside deck. It can get a little busy/crowded feeling at times, but we never had a problem finding a place to sit. I thought to take photos of the food, but not the seating. But I know I saw YouTube videos with good overviews of the lounge if you look up Grand Californian Veranda!


Thanks! I'm glad you're having such a great trip


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Pluto468 said:


> Thanks! I'm glad you're having such a great trip


It was wonderful! We just got home tonight. We are already contemplating a possible December/January trip.


----------



## Sakurachaek

Does anyone know if there’s an activity schedule


----------



## vicious lops

What does the crowd look like? Has it been lots of people or pretty mellow? We're visiting on Sunday for four days, so incredibly excited but hoping to avoid a huge cluster


----------



## utahgirl

vicious lops said:


> What does the crowd look like? Has it been lots of people or pretty mellow? We're visiting on Sunday for four days, so incredibly excited but hoping to avoid a huge cluster


Here now. The hotel is pretty quiet, but the parks are super busy & big rides keep going down


----------



## Littlebitofsunshine

DTD Partial View room. Anyone like it? I keep reading about the noise level and walk and wondering if it’s worth going with the (more expensive) Pool View room instead. Worst case scenario can earplugs and sound machine drown the noise out from DtD


----------



## gerilyne

Littlebitofsunshine said:


> DTD Partial View room. Anyone like it? I keep reading about the noise level and walk and wondering if it’s worth going with the (more expensive) Pool View room instead. Worst case scenario can earplugs and sound machine drown the noise out from DtD


We had a DTD view several years ago and I never noticed the noise when we had the balcony door closed. At least not anything that kept us awake even napping. I actually liked having the door open and hear the people moving and the music and the trams dropping people off (during nap time I mean).


----------



## ToodlesRN

Can we talk Cabana's! after several hours of searching for information and hopefully a map of the cabana's at the Grand I was unable to come up with any pictures with locations. 

This is what I found out for pricing and times. Unfortunately, the date I need in August was full, but they offered me one at DL resort and I declined as its not something were interested in doing unless its better than the grands pool? 
Pricing;
Full day 9:30-6:30 $424.00
Half day 9:30-1:30 or 2-6 $374.00

If anyone has August 10th booked and thinking of cancelling can you let me know, I'd be happy to take over your reservation by calling after you cancel!! 

Looking for preference locations of cabana #'s that would be great! we're a family of 4, with teens, so looking not to be in a "busy" zone, lol!! Just in case we get a reservation I can request a cabana #.

Also do people call daily for cancellations? Know its a hit or miss with cancellations or do people cancel these reservations!! Seems like I'm back at the hunger games!!


----------



## 1Disneylandfan

ToodlesRN said:


> Can we talk Cabana's! after several hours of searching for information and hopefully a map of the cabana's at the Grand I was unable to come up with any pictures with locations.
> 
> This is what I found out for pricing and times. Unfortunately, the date I need in August was full, but they offered me one at DL resort and I declined as its not something were interested in doing unless its better than the grands pool?
> Pricing;
> Full day 9:30-6:30 $424.00
> Half day 9:30-1:30 or 2-6 $374.00
> 
> If anyone has August 10th booked and thinking of cancelling can you let me know, I'd be happy to take over your reservation by calling after you cancel!!
> 
> Looking for preference locations of cabana #'s that would be great! we're a family of 4, with teens, so looking not to be in a "busy" zone, lol!! Just in case we get a reservation I can request a cabana #.
> 
> Also do people call daily for cancellations? Know its a hit or miss with cancellations or do people cancel these reservations!! Seems like I'm back at the hunger games!!


What is the number to call for the cabana at The Grand?


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

ToodlesRN said:


> This is what I found out for pricing and times. Unfortunately, the date I need in August was full, but they offered me one at DL resort and I declined as its not something were interested in doing unless its better than the grands pool?


We’ve done cabanas at DH a few times and once at GCH. We much prefer the DH pool area. However I don’t know if I’d want to trek over there if I was staying at the GCH.


----------



## ToodlesRN

1Disneylandfan said:


> What is the number to call for the cabana at The Grand?


714-635-2300 #5


----------



## OneThree

Took advantage of the Disney Visa offer and just booked our first trip staying at the Grand. Thankful for threads like these which have so much great information in them!


----------



## milieu_mouse

OneThree said:


> Took advantage of the Disney Visa offer and just booked our first trip staying at the Grand. Thankful for threads like these which have so much great information in them!


Same here! We saved almost $800. THANK YOU, DIS community!!!


----------



## maleficent55

OneThree said:


> Took advantage of the Disney Visa offer and just booked our first trip staying at the Grand. Thankful for threads like these which have so much great information in them!


I have the Disney visa
What was the offer?


----------



## milieu_mouse

maleficent55 said:


> I have the Disney visa
> What was the offer?


Hi, the summer discounts were recently released. 
20% off some rooms, good for stays 8/7 to 9/29. 

"Disney Visa cardholders save up to 20% on select rooms at Grand Californian; up to 15% on select rooms at Disneyland Hotel and up to 10% on select rooms at Paradise Pier"


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

ToodlesRN said:


> Can we talk Cabana's! after several hours of searching for information and hopefully a map of the cabana's at the Grand I was unable to come up with any pictures with locations.
> 
> This is what I found out for pricing and times. Unfortunately, the date I need in August was full, but they offered me one at DL resort and I declined as its not something were interested in doing unless its better than the grands pool?
> Pricing;
> Full day 9:30-6:30 $424.00
> Half day 9:30-1:30 or 2-6 $374.00
> 
> If anyone has August 10th booked and thinking of cancelling can you let me know, I'd be happy to take over your reservation by calling after you cancel!!
> 
> Looking for preference locations of cabana #'s that would be great! we're a family of 4, with teens, so looking not to be in a "busy" zone, lol!! Just in case we get a reservation I can request a cabana #.
> 
> Also do people call daily for cancellations? Know its a hit or miss with cancellations or do people cancel these reservations!! Seems like I'm back at the hunger games!!


We were in Cabana #2 (pictured below). I honestly would be fine with any of them. I’ve tried to put down where I remember to the best of my recollection where the 6 cabanas are located. Three are by the Mariposa pool and three are by the Fountain pool. 



This is the view of the Mariposa Pool (you can see the top of the Redwood Slide off to the left of the photo) from Cabana #2:


This is the view of Cabana 2 (I believe Cabana 1 was to the left and Cabana 3 to the right) from in front of the Mariposa Pool:


----------



## twodogs

Is the GCH providing full daily housekeeping to all rooms now, without having to make a special request?


----------



## Canto

twodogs said:


> Is the GCH providing full daily housekeeping to all rooms now, without having to make a special request?


Hi, we are here now and receiving full mousekeeping, but we are club level. But I can ask when we return to the hotel later today if it’s  fully returned to the hotel. I’ll let you know.


----------



## Canto

Hi all, We are currently staying at the GCH, club level. We’ve been here two nights and have three to go. 

Any questions? Ask and I’ll try to answer!  

I’ll post pictures of the Veranda and food offerings later!


----------



## DLgal

Canto said:


> Hi all, We are currently staying at the GCH, club level. We’ve been here two nights and have three to go.
> 
> Any questions? Ask and I’ll try to answer!
> 
> I’ll post pictures of the Veranda and food offerings later!


Can you let me know what beers are available?

And also, do they have sparkling wine?

Checking in on Saturday and need to know how much to pack in the cooler.


----------



## Canto

DLgal said:


> Can you let me know what beers are available?
> 
> And also, do they have sparkling wine?
> 
> Checking in on Saturday and need to know how much to pack in the cooler.


----------



## Canto

DLgal said:


> Can you let me know what beers are available?
> 
> And also, do they have sparkling wine?
> 
> Checking in on Saturday and need to know how much to pack in the cooler.


Yes to sparkling wine…I’ve been having flamingos? Every morning (sparkling wine orange juice and a splash of cranberry juices)

ETA for typos, as you can read I’ve probably already had some sparkling wine!


----------



## DLgal

Canto said:


> Yes to sparkling wine…I’ve been having flamingos? Every morning (sparkling wine orange juice and a splash of cranberry juices)
> 
> ETA for typos, as you can read I’ve probably already had some sparkling wine!


Yum! And thanks for the photos!


----------



## Canto

Here’s some pictures of the food offerings (I’m a horrible photographer, so sorry I’m advance)


----------



## maleficent55

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> We were in Cabana #2 (pictured below). I honestly would be fine with any of them. I’ve tried to put down where I remember to the best of my recollection where the 6 cabanas are located. Three are by the Mariposa pool and three are by the Fountain pool.
> 
> View attachment 679302
> 
> This is the view of the Mariposa Pool (you can see the top of the Redwood Slide off to the left of the photo) from Cabana #2:
> 
> View attachment 679303
> This is the view of Cabana 2 (I believe Cabana 1 was to the left and Cabana 3 to the right) from in front of the Mariposa Pool:
> View attachment 679304


Are these soft padded chairs in front of the cabanas reservable?


----------



## 1Disneylandfan

maleficent55 said:


> Are these soft padded chairs in front of the cabanas reservable?


Are you talking about the lounge chairs or the table/chairs in front of the cabana?  I thought the lounge chairs were included with the cabana rental?  Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## disneymum58

The lounge chairs and table/chairs are included with the cabana rental. They can't be rented separately.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

maleficent55 said:


> Are these soft padded chairs in front of the cabanas reservable?



Yes, they are reservable as part of the cabana rental. The table with the umbrella and four chairs and the two padded lounge chairs in front of the cabana are included as part of the cabana rental. They put out a little sign on the table between the two lounge chairs with your cabana number and name that says “Thank you for being our guest.”


----------



## Wendy98

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Yes, they are reservable as part of the cabana rental. The table with the umbrella and four chairs and the two padded lounge chairs in front of the cabana are included as part of the cabana rental. They put out a little sign on the table between the two lounge chairs with your cabana number and name that says “Thank you for being our guest.”
> 
> View attachment 679958


Was this one yours?  I only ask because we are "Marshall" and now this seems like a sign I should book this.


----------



## ToodlesRN

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> We were in Cabana #2 (pictured below). I honestly would be fine with any of them. I’ve tried to put down where I remember to the best of my recollection where the 6 cabanas are located. Three are by the Mariposa pool and three are by the Fountain pool.
> 
> View attachment 679302
> 
> This is the view of the Mariposa Pool (you can see the top of the Redwood Slide off to the left of the photo) from Cabana #2:
> 
> View attachment 679303
> This is the view of Cabana 2 (I believe Cabana 1 was to the left and Cabana 3 to the right) from in front of the Mariposa Pool:
> View attachment 679304


Thank you, this is extremely helpful! Now fingers crossed we can snatch one up with a cancellation.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Wendy98 said:


> Was this one yours?  I only ask because we are "Marshall" and now this seems like a sign I should book this.


I think you should book it! Definitely a sign! Yes, this was our cabana. My last name is Marshall.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

1Disneylandfan said:


> Are you talking about the lounge chairs or the table/chairs in front of the cabana?  I thought the lounge chairs were included with the cabana rental?  Maybe I'm wrong.


The lounge chairs AND the table with four chairs are included in the cabana rental. It’s really a great way to extend your hotel stay. We had the cabana for our first day since we wouldn’t be going into the parks and knowing our room might not be available until late afternoon. We could have simply arrived in Anaheim later that afternoon, but by reserving the cabana, I felt we really had an extended vacation and we’re able to ease into the trip. With the couch in the cabana area, the table, and the lounge chairs, there’s plenty of room to spread out, chill and relax.


----------



## DLgal

maleficent55 said:


> Are these soft padded chairs in front of the cabanas reservable?


Just FYI, ALL the (free) lounge chairs at the Grand have that soft padding.


----------



## lily_belle

Early entry and package delivery (among other things) coming back to resort hotel guests this summer!
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-resort-hotels/?CMP=SOC-DPFY22Q3wo0623220081A


----------



## Huskerpaul

lily_belle said:


> Early entry and package delivery (among other things) coming back to resort hotel guests this summer!
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-resort-hotels/?CMP=SOC-DPFY22Q3wo0623220081A


Plus August and Sept savings of 25% for 4 night or more and 20% for fewer.


----------



## mouschievous

Nooooooo! Early entry is coming back a month too late


----------



## 1Disneylandfan

mouschievous said:


> Nooooooo! Early entry is coming back a month too late


Me too!! And I miss out on the room sales.


----------



## StarlitNight05

lily_belle said:


> Early entry and package delivery (among other things) coming back to resort hotel guests this summer!
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-resort-hotels/?CMP=SOC-DPFY22Q3wo0623220081A


This is so exciting! Am I reading it right that each day will have 30 min early entry for both parks (for onsite guests)? That's what I was betting they would do.

Now if only they could get rid of the 1pm hopping rule.


----------



## lily_belle

StarlitNight05 said:


> This is so exciting! Am I reading it right that each day will have 30 min early entry for both parks (for onsite guests)? That's what I was betting they would do.
> 
> Now if only they could get rid of the 1pm hopping rule.


That's how I was reading it too!


----------



## 1Disneylandfan

I'm checking in next week and have a room with partial view, should I make any specific room requests?


----------



## twodogs

And any update on daily housekeeping for non-club level guests?  Thank you!!!


----------



## vicarrieous

Can anyone confirm there is laundry soap for purchase in the DVC Laundry room?


----------



## Canto

twodogs said:


> And any update on daily housekeeping for non-club level guests?  Thank you!!!


Hi, as of this week only club level is receiving Mousekeeping, but was told full hotel service should start soon.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Canto said:


> Hi, as of this week only club level is receiving Mousekeeping, but was told full hotel service should start soon.


Interesting.  We did a last minute trip last week and stayed at PPH.  I fully expected no housekeeping, but every day when we returned to our room, the beds were made, we had fresh towels and the toiletries were restocked.


----------



## Canto

I asked the concierge person outside the lounge and that’s what I was told. She said it’s coming back soon though


----------



## twodogs

Canto said:


> I asked the concierge person outside the lounge and that’s what I was told. She said it’s coming back soon though


Thank you for checking.  At these prices, it is absolutely ridiculous that they haven't brought it fully back yet for all rooms.  The resort has been back open for a year, so I don't want to hear that they "can't" staff housekeeping at this point (I own my own business, and I understand acutely how expensive it is to hire folks right now, but that is just what I have to pay to operate my business right now).  I have requested it daily every time we have been since the re-opening, and I will request it again in October when we go, if it is not back already.  The rooms are almost $1000/night during that holiday weekend; I am not paying that much to come back to unmade beds with a stack of towels on them!!


----------



## RoseColored97

What view does the woods/courtyard type have if anyone knows?


----------



## OneThree

RoseColored97 said:


> What view does the woods/courtyard type have if anyone knows?


Something like this


----------



## OneThree

Can any GCH guest access the viewing deck (don’t know if it has an actual name) down at the DVC end of the hotel?


----------



## Nonsuch

OneThree said:


> Can any GCH guest access the viewing deck (don’t know if it has an actual name) down at the DVC end of the hotel?


Yes


----------



## RoseColored97

When does the Grand Californian entrance close? I read in another thread that it closes with the park, so you might have to go all the way around to the Downtown Disney entrance to the hotel. Has anyone else heard this? One of the main draws for me is that entrance so if we can't use it at park closing it may be a deciding factor.


----------



## StormyCA

RoseColored97 said:


> When does the Grand Californian entrance close? I read in another thread that it closes with the park, so you might have to go all the way around to the Downtown Disney entrance to the hotel. Has anyone else heard this? One of the main draws for me is that entrance so if we can't use it at park closing it may be a deciding factor.



I'm sure they don't close it promptly at closing time but I don't know how long it stays open.  We've used it after closing, but not later than it would have taken to ride GotG or RSR right at closing then walk from the far side of DCA, so maybe 20-30 minutes?


----------



## RoseColored97

StormyCA said:


> I'm sure they don't close it promptly at closing time but I don't know how long it stays open.  We've used it after closing, but not later than it would have taken to ride GotG or RSR right at closing then walk from the far side of DCA, so maybe 20-30 minutes?


That is good to know! Thank you!


----------



## StormyCA

RoseColored97 said:


> That is good to know! Thank you!



No prob. If you do 'go Grand' ask them when you make your reservations just to be sure.  But as with all things Disney even that's no guarantee.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

OneThree said:


> Can any GCH guest access the viewing deck (don’t know if it has an actual name) down at the DVC end of the hotel?


Yes. Just take your room key. This is the view at night during WoC.


----------



## mouschievous

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Yes. Just take your room key. This is the view at night during WoC.
> View attachment 681506


Gorgeous! Any chance fireworks can be seen from here?


----------



## DLgal

RoseColored97 said:


> When does the Grand Californian entrance close? I read in another thread that it closes with the park, so you might have to go all the way around to the Downtown Disney entrance to the hotel. Has anyone else heard this? One of the main draws for me is that entrance so if we can't use it at park closing it may be a deciding factor.



We used it at 10:10 the other night. I would imagine it would stay open since there is a WOC show at 10:15.


----------



## shosh1530

twodogs said:


> And any update on daily housekeeping for non-club level guests?  Thank you!!!


We just stayed June 1-4 and had daily housekeeping (non-club level). We did not have to ask for it. They emptied trash, refreshed towels, toiletries, and coffee, made beds, and spruced up overall (organized things on the bathroom vanity, wrapped our toothbrushes in wash cloths, etc).

I know someone else here asked and was told it was only club-level, so I don't know if the situation changes depending on staffing levels or if the CM they asked was just incorrect.


----------



## DLgal

So, our 3 night Club Level stay was cut short by 2 nights due to Covid. We came home last night after I tested positive after a day of having a very itchy throat. I apologize in advance to anyone who is staying Club level and was in the lounge yesterday. I have terrible allergies and they always flare up at the parks, so I figured it was just that, but then started feeling lightheaded around 5pm and drove the 10 miles home to take a test. It was faintly positive,  so I double masked up with an N95 and returned to get my husband and kids out of the pool and break the bad news. My husband went to the concierge desk and asked about our options if we all decided to leave, as I started packing up my things. We had debated having him stay with the kids since they all felt fine, but I felt we should all leave if they would refund us the unused nights. They were VERY helpful and allowed us to have the room until 8pm at no charge, to pack up, and refunded us the unused 2 nights. This is where booking a ROOM ONLY reservation directly through Disney helped us. She said had we booked a package or through a third party, we would be out the money. 

My boys were SO sad, and I felt terrible, but we promised them we would have a do over later this summer one weekend. Had to cancel our character brunch this morning and our park reservations for today and tomorrow. We have a tradition of doing July 4th at the Grand and we will miss all the festivities today. 

I will say, the staff on the concierge level went above and beyond to help us and once I saw that positive test, none of us went back in the lounge and we packed up faster than I ever have and got the heck out of there. I feel terrible that I may have exposed people. I'm pretty sure I got this Thursday at the parks when I took my boys for an impromptu visit. There was a little girl behind us in line for Space Mountain just coughing up a lung. She sounded terrible. In that moment, I was like "this is how I get Covid after avoiding it for 2 years." And here we are. So far my husband and kids still feel fine. 

FWIW, we very much enjoyed the lounge offerings and up to the point when we left, my husband had solely eaten lounge food, so it was definitely substantial enough to make 3 meals a day out of. We loved the sparkling water dispenser and the endless mimosas. The staff were all very nice and made my kids some chocolate milk for breakfast yesterday. Kids loved the donut bar and I appreciated all the fresh fruit. When we rebook, we will definitely stay Club Level again, and I'm not sure we can ever go without it again. 

The parks were pretty empty Saturday and yesterday, and we had no problem finding pool chairs both days around 5:30pm.


----------



## milieu_mouse

DLgal said:


> So, our 3 night Club Level stay was cut short by 2 nights due to Covid. We came home last night after I tested positive after a day of having a very itchy throat. I apologize in advance to anyone who is staying Club level and was in the lounge yesterday. I have terrible allergies and they always flare up at the parks, so I figured it was just that, but then started feeling lightheaded around 5pm and drove the 10 miles home to take a test. It was faintly positive,  so I double masked up with an N95 and returned to get my husband and kids out of the pool and break the bad news. My husband went to the concierge desk and asked about our options if we all decided to leave, as I started packing up my things. We had debated having him stay with the kids since they all felt fine, but I felt we should all leave if they would refund us the unused nights. They were VERY helpful and allowed us to have the room until 8pm at no charge, to pack up, and refunded us the unused 2 nights. This is where booking a ROOM ONLY reservation directly through Disney helped us. She said had we booked a package or through a third party, we would be out the money.
> 
> My boys were SO sad, and I felt terrible, but we promised them we would have a do over later this summer one weekend. Had to cancel our character brunch this morning and our park reservations for today and tomorrow. We have a tradition of doing July 4th at the Grand and we will miss all the festivities today.
> 
> I will say, the staff on the concierge level went above and beyond to help us and once I saw that positive test, none of us went back in the lounge and we packed up faster than I ever have and got the heck out of there. I feel terrible that I may have exposed people. I'm pretty sure I got this Thursday at the parks when I took my boys for an impromptu visit. There was a little girl behind us in line for Space Mountain just coughing up a lung. She sounded terrible. In that moment, I was like "this is how I get Covid after avoiding it for 2 years." And here we are. So far my husband and kids still feel fine.
> 
> FWIW, we very much enjoyed the lounge offerings and up to the point when we left, my husband had solely eaten lounge food, so it was definitely substantial enough to make 3 meals a day out of. We loved the sparkling water dispenser and the endless mimosas. The staff were all very nice and made my kids some chocolate milk for breakfast yesterday. Kids loved the donut bar and I appreciated all the fresh fruit. When we rebook, we will definitely stay Club Level again, and I'm not sure we can ever go without it again.
> 
> The parks were pretty empty Saturday and yesterday, and we had no problem finding pool chairs both days around 5:30pm.


Oh gosh, I'm so sorry! It must have been difficult to cut your trip short. I hope your family all continue to feel great and that your bout is quick and super mild. 

We have been actively avoiding Covid as I work in public health (and see the worst of everything, unfortunately), and we still haven't decided if we'll enact a family indoor masking policy for our trip late next month - when our 4 year old will FINALLY be fully vaccinated. The new variants are wowza contagious and while the vaccines protect really (really!) well against severe disease, infections definitely happen... 

So glad that you're nearby and were able to be refunded! That is incredible service by Disney. 
Take care!


----------



## DLgal

milieu_mouse said:


> Oh gosh, I'm so sorry! It must have been difficult to cut your trip short. I hope your family all continue to feel great and that your bout is quick and super mild.
> 
> We have been actively avoiding Covid as I work in public health (and see the worst of everything, unfortunately), and we still haven't decided if we'll enact a family indoor masking policy for our trip late next month - when our 4 year old will FINALLY be fully vaccinated. The new variants are wowza contagious and while the vaccines protect really (really!) well against severe disease, infections definitely happen...
> 
> So glad that you're nearby and were able to be refunded! That is incredible service by Disney.
> Take care!


Thank you. I'm hoping for a mild case and that the rest of my family stays healthy. 

I can't say enough about the way Disney handled this. They really didn't owe us anything, but their generosity will allow us to salvage our vacation at a later date. That's the Disney customer service we all know and love.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

mouschievous said:


> Gorgeous! Any chance fireworks can be seen from here?


Unfortunately, no. This deck faces the wrong direction. If you are staying Club level, it’s my understanding that you can see the fireworks from the Veranda, but we were in the parks during fireworks on our remaining nights so didn’t see them for myself.


----------



## DizMe

DLgal said:


> So, our 3 night Club Level stay was cut short by 2 nights due to Covid. We came home last night after I tested positive after a day of having a very itchy throat. I apologize in advance to anyone who is staying Club level and was in the lounge yesterday. I have terrible allergies and they always flare up at the parks, so I figured it was just that, but then started feeling lightheaded around 5pm and drove the 10 miles home to take a test. It was faintly positive,  so I double masked up with an N95 and returned to get my husband and kids out of the pool and break the bad news. My husband went to the concierge desk and asked about our options if we all decided to leave, as I started packing up my things. We had debated having him stay with the kids since they all felt fine, but I felt we should all leave if they would refund us the unused nights. They were VERY helpful and allowed us to have the room until 8pm at no charge, to pack up, and refunded us the unused 2 nights. This is where booking a ROOM ONLY reservation directly through Disney helped us. She said had we booked a package or through a third party, we would be out the money.
> 
> My boys were SO sad, and I felt terrible, but we promised them we would have a do over later this summer one weekend. Had to cancel our character brunch this morning and our park reservations for today and tomorrow. We have a tradition of doing July 4th at the Grand and we will miss all the festivities today.
> 
> I will say, the staff on the concierge level went above and beyond to help us and once I saw that positive test, none of us went back in the lounge and we packed up faster than I ever have and got the heck out of there. I feel terrible that I may have exposed people. I'm pretty sure I got this Thursday at the parks when I took my boys for an impromptu visit. There was a little girl behind us in line for Space Mountain just coughing up a lung. She sounded terrible. In that moment, I was like "this is how I get Covid after avoiding it for 2 years." And here we are. So far my husband and kids still feel fine.
> 
> FWIW, we very much enjoyed the lounge offerings and up to the point when we left, my husband had solely eaten lounge food, so it was definitely substantial enough to make 3 meals a day out of. We loved the sparkling water dispenser and the endless mimosas. The staff were all very nice and made my kids some chocolate milk for breakfast yesterday. Kids loved the donut bar and I appreciated all the fresh fruit. When we rebook, we will definitely stay Club Level again, and I'm not sure we can ever go without it again.
> 
> The parks were pretty empty Saturday and yesterday, and we had no problem finding pool chairs both days around 5:30pm.


Oh no!! Great timing, eh?! I'm sorry you and your family had to cut short your stay, but it sounds like it was handled well and hopefully you can go back when all is well with you and your family.

Just as an FYI, I always appreciate your posts and all of the information you provide. Feel better soon!!


----------



## mouschievous

We're here!!  We arrived today and are staying VGC until Friday.   




This is our view



We're currently hanging out in the esplanade waiting for fireworks.


----------



## ahintz

Hi all! New to the board and really appreciate the wealth of knowledge that is here! After visiting Disneyland many times pre-COVID, we’re going the end of July with our two-year-old for the first time. We’re staying at GCH in a Woods-Courtyard view room and have requested a crib. Wanted to check-in here and see if anyone had any recommendations for anything else we should request at the hotel, especially with a two-year-old! Thanks!! Happy 4th!


----------



## maleficent55

DLgal said:


> So, our 3 night Club Level stay was cut short by 2 nights due to Covid. We came home last night after I tested positive after a day of having a very itchy throat. I apologize in advance to anyone who is staying Club level and was in the lounge yesterday. I have terrible allergies and they always flare up at the parks, so I figured it was just that, but then started feeling lightheaded around 5pm and drove the 10 miles home to take a test. It was faintly positive,  so I double masked up with an N95 and returned to get my husband and kids out of the pool and break the bad news. My husband went to the concierge desk and asked about our options if we all decided to leave, as I started packing up my things. We had debated having him stay with the kids since they all felt fine, but I felt we should all leave if they would refund us the unused nights. They were VERY helpful and allowed us to have the room until 8pm at no charge, to pack up, and refunded us the unused 2 nights. This is where booking a ROOM ONLY reservation directly through Disney helped us. She said had we booked a package or through a third party, we would be out the money.
> 
> My boys were SO sad, and I felt terrible, but we promised them we would have a do over later this summer one weekend. Had to cancel our character brunch this morning and our park reservations for today and tomorrow. We have a tradition of doing July 4th at the Grand and we will miss all the festivities today.
> 
> I will say, the staff on the concierge level went above and beyond to help us and once I saw that positive test, none of us went back in the lounge and we packed up faster than I ever have and got the heck out of there. I feel terrible that I may have exposed people. I'm pretty sure I got this Thursday at the parks when I took my boys for an impromptu visit. There was a little girl behind us in line for Space Mountain just coughing up a lung. She sounded terrible. In that moment, I was like "this is how I get Covid after avoiding it for 2 years." And here we are. So far my husband and kids still feel fine.
> 
> FWIW, we very much enjoyed the lounge offerings and up to the point when we left, my husband had solely eaten lounge food, so it was definitely substantial enough to make 3 meals a day out of. We loved the sparkling water dispenser and the endless mimosas. The staff were all very nice and made my kids some chocolate milk for breakfast yesterday. Kids loved the donut bar and I appreciated all the fresh fruit. When we rebook, we will definitely stay Club Level again, and I'm not sure we can ever go without it again.
> 
> The parks were pretty empty Saturday and yesterday, and we had no problem finding pool chairs both days around 5:30pm.


Uuugh. Sorry! Such a bummer to cut a trip short and miss your annual festivities but you did the right thing. You’re lucky to live so close so a make up weekend won’t be too hard. 

Feel well!


----------



## AcuraTL

What’s the best room to request for a studio courtyard view (not DVC villas)?


----------



## DLgal

AcuraTL said:


> What’s the best room to request for a studio courtyard view (not DVC villas)?



If its not DVC, its not called a Studio. 

With that room type, I recommend requesting "close to elevators." Those rooms form a large rectangle around an inner courtyard where the monorail passes through. If you don't request near the elevators, you can have a VERY long walk to your room.


----------



## anna's mama

Looking forward to our first trip next month!

What times do the pools close?


----------



## mouschievous

anna's mama said:


> Looking forward to our first trip next month!
> 
> What times do the pools close?


This is the sign on the gate.  I took the photo this morning


----------



## vicarrieous

mouschievous said:


> This is the sign on the gate.  I took the photo this morning
> 
> View attachment 682813



We were there the past 5 days and it was impossible to find a pool chair. They never checked room keys nor did wrist bands. There seemed to be a lot of people there not hotel guests who brought in all kinds of food/accessories.


----------



## emilymad

vicarrieous said:


> We were there the past 5 days and it was impossible to find a pool chair. They never checked room keys nor did wrist bands. There seemed to be a lot of people there not hotel guests who brought in all kinds of food/accessories.



That is very disappointing for the price they charge.


----------



## limace

I thought you had to use your key to enter pool?


----------



## Becca1007

limace said:


> I thought you had to use your key to enter pool?


Via the gate you need your key but if you walk in via the Craftsman Grill it is open.


----------



## dieumeye

vicarrieous said:


> There seemed to be a lot of people there not hotel guests who brought in all kinds of food/accessories.


How can you tell if someone is a hotel guest or not by the food or other stuff they bring to the pool area?

The GCH pool area does get crowded. If there are people with lots of stuff with them, they might be guests who are still waiting for their room to be ready, or who checked out earlier in the day.


----------



## vicarrieous

dieumeye said:


> How can you tell if someone is a hotel guest or not by the food or other stuff they bring to the pool area?
> 
> The GCH pool area does get crowded. If there are people with lots of stuff with them, they might be guests who are still waiting for their room to be ready, or who checked out earlier in the day.



This is true. There are many people who come and enjoy the pool pre and post check out.

My statement was broad and unfair. I should have clarified. I saw two large groups of families who were openly talking about that they were just spending the day at the GCH pool and not staying on property while talking to each other and on the phone. One of the couples spoke to my husband and I in the hot tub and they wondered if we were staying at the Grand Californian and if the parks had been busy.  My brother in law who is local, said it is something people often do to go and hang at the Grand Californian lobby or pool/bar.

We always entered at the gated entrance where we had to use our key. One of the times the CM at the towel cart right at the gate asked to see our key and gave us wristbands. It seemed weird because two other groups came in after us and none were checked or banded. We also noticed no other bands.

The other two days, no one was checking.

The entrance by the bar was open and people came and went often.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

vicarrieous said:


> This is true. There are many people who come and enjoy the pool pre and post check out.
> 
> My statement was broad and unfair. I should have clarified. I saw two large groups of families who were openly talking about that they were just spending the day at the GCH pool and not staying on property while talking to each other and on the phone. One of the couples spoke to my husband and I in the hot tub and they wondered if we were staying at the Grand Californian and if the parks had been busy.  My brother in law who is local, said it is something people often do to go and hang at the Grand Californian lobby or pool/bar.
> 
> We always entered at the gated entrance where we had to use our key. One of the times the CM at the towel cart right at the gate asked to see our key and gave us wristbands. It seemed weird because two other groups came in after us and none were checked or banded. We also noticed no other bands.
> 
> The other two days, no one was checking.
> 
> The entrance by the bar was open and people came and went often.


Twice in the last month and a half there has been a group that brings 1-3 service dogs...one being a Great Dane..and the dogs were taking up lounge chairs. I appreciate Disney being 'service dog friendly' but dogs taking up loungers is pushing it a little. They were there for hours, while hotel guests roamed around looking for a place to sit. Someone said they heard them asking for the cast member discount on food by the pool. Not sure if they had rooms or not. I wonder if cast members have pool privileges if they aren't staying at the hotel.


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

vicarrieous said:


> We were there the past 5 days and it was impossible to find a pool chair. They never checked room keys nor did wrist bands. There seemed to be a lot of people there not hotel guests who brought in all kinds of food/accessories.


 We had the same experience with pool chairs when we were there. The Cabanas take up a fair amount of space and it really impacts the number of chairs available.  It was really disappointing and left a bad taste in our mouth.


----------



## DLgal

Tarheel girl 1975 said:


> We had the same experience with pool chairs when we were there. The Cabanas take up a fair amount of space and it really impacts the number of chairs available.  It was really disappointing and left a bad taste in our mouth.


Tell them that when you get a survey. I did. It is annoying. I don't understand why cabanas need an actual cabana and ALSO additional lounge chairs in front of them.

The survey I took specifically asked what I did not like about the pool area and there were several options that were about lack of chairs, too crowded, etc.


----------



## vicarrieous

DLgal said:


> Tell them that when you get a survey. I did. It is annoying. I don't understand why cabanas need an actual cabana and ALSO additional lounge chairs in front of them.
> 
> The survey I took specifically asked what I did not like about the pool area and there were several options that were about lack of chairs, too crowded, etc.


I got this survey as well and tried to be as specific as possible about the issues at the pool.


----------



## DLgal

vicarrieous said:


> I got this survey as well and tried to be as specific as possible about the issues at the pool.


Yeah, we were there July 2 and 3 and were able to get chairs, although it was much later in the afternoon, around 5:30. However, they were absolutely NOT enforcing the wristbands. We got one but had to hunt down cast members to get one. They usually require a band to get a towel, but the towel stands were all unmanned.

Last July 4 weekend, in 2021, they were being EXTREMELY vigilant and walking around frequently to check for wristbands and escorting people out. We saw 3 groups being asked to leave by security in a short period of time. We asked our poolside server about it and she said they had kicked out about 100 people the day before.

I don't know why they suddenly got so lax with this enforcement.


----------



## RoseColored97

DLgal said:


> Yeah, we were there July 2 and 3 and were able to get chairs, although it was much later in the afternoon, around 5:30. However, they were absolutely NOT enforcing the wristbands. We got one but had to hunt down cast members to get one. They usually require a band to get a towel, but the towel stands were all unmanned.
> 
> Last July 4 weekend, in 2021, they were being EXTREMELY vigilant and walking around frequently to check for wristbands and escorting people out. We saw 3 groups being asked to leave by security in a short period of time. We asked our poolside server about it and she said they had kicked out about 100 people the day before.
> 
> I don't know why they suddenly got so lax with this enforcement.


Is this just at the Grand pool? I would think since all are on property they would have the same policies but when we've stayed at the Disneyland Hotel in the past, they did not give out wristbands.

Also...that is messed up that so many people take advantage when they are not staying there. 100 people???


----------



## DisneylandFan22

Would they allow you to bring your own folding chairs just in case?


----------



## DLgal

RoseColored97 said:


> Is this just at the Grand pool? I would think since all are on property they would have the same policies but when we've stayed at the Disneyland Hotel in the past, they did not give out wristbands.
> 
> Also...that is messed up that so many people take advantage when they are not staying there. 100 people???


It's only the Grand because it's attached to a park and much easier for non guests to get access to (most people wouldn't want to be inconvenienced by a walk ALL the way to DLH).


----------



## DLgal

DisneylandFan22 said:


> Would they allow you to bring your own folding chairs just in case?


Nope


----------



## jason417

If we arrive at 5am, would we be able to check in at the counter that early? (I know our room wouldn’t be ready yet). Also, would there be any issue using the hotel’s self-parking that early?


----------



## DLgal

jason417 said:


> If we arrive at 5am, would we be able to check in at the counter that early? (I know our room wouldn’t be ready yet). Also, would there be any issue using the hotel’s self-parking that early?


Yes, you can do both. No problem. Your room won't be ready, but they will try and get you one as early as possible. On our last visit a couple weeks ago, they switched our originally assigned room to give us one early (and we arrived at 11:30am). Our room was ready by 1:15.


----------



## StormyCA

We normally check in around 6 am.  They've even had a room available (IIRC) a few times and we were able to go straight up.  Of course this was in the now non-existent 'off season' so YMMV.


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

DLgal said:


> Tell them that when you get a survey. I did. It is annoying. I don't understand why cabanas need an actual cabana and ALSO additional lounge chairs in front of them.
> 
> The survey I took specifically asked what I did not like about the pool area and there were several options that were about lack of chairs, too crowded, etc.


 I definitely mentioned it in my survey. So did my husband.


----------



## drmoore1976

Are the Disneyland Hotels similar to WDW where you can send over room requests via Fax or does it make sense to call?  Does anyone know of the best rooms to request, we have Pool View rooms (5 person rooms).  thx


----------



## DLgal

drmoore1976 said:


> Are the Disneyland Hotels similar to WDW where you can send over room requests via Fax or does it make sense to call?  Does anyone know of the best rooms to request, we have Pool View rooms (5 person rooms).  thx



Call in to add requests. They will appear on your reservation screen on the app.


----------



## drmoore1976

DLgal said:


> Call in to add requests. They will appear on your reservation screen on the app.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Aurora0427

I took my youngest daughter to the princess breakfast at Napa Rose on July 7. Afterwards we walked over to the pool at the GCH, and we just walked right in through the bar. I wondered how easy it would be for someone to just come in and use the pool. We would never do this. I did see some people with wristbands. But if they aren’t checking them, I guess it would be pretty easy to sneak in. That’s unreal considering how much they are charging for that hotel. It should be locked down and chairs for all guests.


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

Aurora0427 said:


> I took my youngest daughter to the princess breakfast at Napa Rose on July 7. Afterwards we walked over to the pool at the GCH, and we just walked right in through the bar. I wondered how easy it would be for someone to just come in and use the pool. We would never do this. I did see some people with wristbands. But if they aren’t checking them, I guess it would be pretty easy to sneak in. That’s unreal considering how much they are charging for that hotel. It should be locked down and chairs for all guests.


 We were never issued wristbands during our stay. I didn't even know that was a thing there.


----------



## DLgal

Tarheel girl 1975 said:


> We were never issued wristbands during our stay. I didn't even know that was a thing there.


How did you get towels? They are supposed to hand out towels, and before doing so, check resort room keys and issue a wristband. 

We noticed on July 2 and 3, the towel stands were not staffed. We walked in and grabbed our own towels. 

Like everything else, I bet it's "staffing issues."


----------



## mouschievous

DLgal said:


> How did you get towels? They are supposed to hand out towels, and before doing so, check resort room keys and issue a wristband.
> 
> We noticed on July 2 and 3, the towel stands were not staffed. We walked in and grabbed our own towels.
> 
> Like everything else, I bet it's "staffing issues."


We spent 4ish hours there on July 8. We used our key to get in the gate,  but none of the towel stands were staffed and no one ever checked to be sure we were supposed to be there.


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

DLgal said:


> How did you get towels? They are supposed to hand out towels, and before doing so, check resort room keys and issue a wristband.
> 
> We noticed on July 2 and 3, the towel stands were not staffed. We walked in and grabbed our own towels.
> 
> Like everything else, I bet it's "staffing issues."





mouschievous said:


> We spent 4ish hours there on July 8. We used our key to get in the gate,  but none of the towel stands were staffed and no one ever checked to be sure we were supposed to be there.



Same. None of the towel stands were staffed. We were there there 6/25-6/29.


----------



## DebLovesPooh

Can any Dvc owners advise how to link a Dvc reservation in the Disneyland app? I keep getting an error message with my grand Californian Villa reservation. I tried doing a search but couldn’t find an answer on how to do it. Thank you in advance! Deb


----------



## TinkerTay

DebLovesPooh said:


> Can any Dvc owners advise how to link a Dvc reservation in the Disneyland app? I keep getting an error message with my grand Californian Villa reservation. I tried doing a search but couldn’t find an answer on how to do it. Thank you in advance! Deb


Just keep trying… it usually takes me a minimum 3-4 times of trying to link my reservation, but double check the reservation numbers, and maybe give it a day or 2 to make sure it’s fully in the system. It’s usually been a pain for me, but eventually I can get it done. Good luck!


----------



## AJA55

DebLovesPooh said:


> Can any Dvc owners advise how to link a Dvc reservation in the Disneyland app? I keep getting an error message with my grand Californian Villa reservation. I tried doing a search but couldn’t find an answer on how to do it. Thank you in advance! Deb


Last couple of times I couldn't do it right away. The different systems have to talk to each other.


----------



## Nonsuch

DebLovesPooh said:


> Can any Dvc owners advise how to link a Dvc reservation in the Disneyland app? I keep getting an error message with my grand Californian Villa reservation. I tried doing a search but couldn’t find an answer on how to do it...


I just linked a VGC reservation on the Disneyland App.  Watch out for blank spaces in the "last name" field.  iPhone will add a trailing space when auto-completing the name, which causes the reservation lookup to fail (poor programming)


----------



## Jgc014

Does anyone know if they have any full size cribs available, or would they all be pack and plays?


----------



## DebLovesPooh

Nonsuch said:


> I just linked a VGC reservation on the Disneyland App.  Watch out for blank spaces in the "last name" field.  iPhone will add a trailing space when auto-completing the name, which causes the reservation lookup to fail (poor programming)


Thanks all! I’ll keep trying now that I know it can be done. Deb


----------



## clallen72

DebLovesPooh said:


> Thanks all! I’ll keep trying now that I know it can be done. Deb


I did mine through the web site first and then when I used my app, all the info was there.


----------



## DisneylandFan22

Any feedback on the rooms with a tub compared to just the standing shower?


----------



## tink89

Tarheel girl 1975 said:


> Same. None of the towel stands were staffed. We were there there 6/25-6/29.


Hmm. We have a 2 night stay coming up and the first time staying at GCH. We always stay at DLH because DD14 loves the pool there and spends our afternoon break in the pool. Should we keep looking for a stay at DLH or stay with GCH. I am worried she will not enjoy the GCH especially given we are going on hot days. 

We do not normally need more than one chair because I am the only one who sits and DH goes in the pool with her or if there is no seating available I will just go out and shop or rest in the room.

 Stay at the GCH and possibly not enjoy the pool or stay at DLH and have construction noise at the pool?


----------



## Sakurachaek

Do you guys have the activity schedule for GCH?


----------



## Sophie’smom

Sakurachaek said:


> Do you guys have the activity schedule for GCH?


Here is our hotel info from check in 7/17-21


----------



## Sakurachaek

Sophie’smom said:


> Here is our hotel info from check in 7/17-21


Thank you!


----------



## ADisneyFamilyof5

Can anyone give an estimate about what time the pool becomes crowded? I was planning on having a pool/DTD day on the day we switch over from our off-site hotel (Aug 11th). I was thinking about checking in around 9:30 and heading straight to the pool. With us not having a room guaranteed until 4, I really want to make sure we get chairs.


----------



## DLgal

ADisneyFamilyof5 said:


> Can anyone give an estimate about what time the pool becomes crowded? I was planning on having a pool/DTD day on the day we switch over from our off-site hotel (Aug 11th). I was thinking about checking in around 9:30 and heading straight to the pool. With us not having a room guaranteed until 4, I really want to make sure we get chairs.



You'll get chairs that early. It gets crowded by like 11/12.


----------



## DLgal

tink89 said:


> Hmm. We have a 2 night stay coming up and the first time staying at GCH. We always stay at DLH because DD14 loves the pool there and spends our afternoon break in the pool. Should we keep looking for a stay at DLH or stay with GCH. I am worried she will not enjoy the GCH especially given we are going on hot days.
> 
> We do not normally need more than one chair because I am the only one who sits and DH goes in the pool with her or if there is no seating available I will just go out and shop or rest in the room.
> 
> Stay at the GCH and possibly not enjoy the pool or stay at DLH and have construction noise at the pool?



I feel like a 14 year old will like GCH pool much better. My boys are older teens and like GCH pool more than DLH. Once you take away the monorail slides, the DLH pool is just too small and boring. The largest pool at GCH has a neat current to swim against, and there are then 2 other pretty large pools as well. The water never feels crowded like it does at DLH.

And honestly, the surroundings at GCH are much prettier.


----------



## ADisneyFamilyof5

DLgal said:


> I feel like a 14 year old will like GCH pool much better. My boys are older teens and like GCH pool more than DLH. Once you take away the monorail slides, the DLH pool is just too small and boring. The largest pool at GCH has a neat current to swim against, and there are then 2 other pretty large pools as well. The water never feels crowded like it does at DLH.
> 
> And honestly, the surroundings at GCH are much prettier.



I second this. When we stayed at DLH in March, I noticed DS15 not as into the pool as much as when he was younger. My other kids 12, 8 and 3 loved it. I think it's because DLH seems to attract the younger kids. We are staying at GCH I'm a couple weeks and I think the atmosphere will better suit him. Plus it still has a slide and we like their pool menu better.


----------



## DLgal

ADisneyFamilyof5 said:


> I second this. When we stayed at DLH in March, I noticed DS15 not as into the pool as much as when he was younger. My other kids 12, 8 and 3 loved it. I think it's because DLH seems to attract the younger kids. We are staying at GCH I'm a couple weeks and I think the atmosphere will better suit him. Plus it still has a slide and we like their pool menu better.



The GCH also has that little slide for your youngest so I think all your kids will be happy there.


----------



## tink89

DLgal said:


> I feel like a 14 year old will like GCH pool much better. My boys are older teens and like GCH pool more than DLH. Once you take away the monorail slides, the DLH pool is just too small and boring. The largest pool at GCH has a neat current to swim against, and there are then 2 other pretty large pools as well. The water never feels crowded like it does at DLH.
> 
> And honestly, the surroundings at GCH are much prettier.


Thank you. Just what I needed to hear. We have never stayed at GCH and we have all said we prefer DLH so i hope we enjoy our time but I also hope we don't end up loving it since the GCH is a bit more $$ and if DD asks to stay there again I just might have to keep splurging


----------



## maleficent55

What is the best number to call CGH for a room request?
And best if done a week out of the stay?


----------



## DLgal

maleficent55 said:


> What is the best number to call CGH for a room request?
> And best if done a week out of the stay?



The same number you call to make a reservation.


----------



## harmon54

Will the front desk hold cold groceries for us until our room is ready? I would prefer to shop the day before but won’t buy cold stuff if they cannot hold it for us.


----------



## kikismom

Hi all! I've gone through quite a few pages of this but figured I should just ask my questions and hopefully not be a pain if they've already been answered further back. 

We have reservations for both DH and GC for the beginning of December. We'll be there four night and will spend 1/2 day at the park on arrival day and departure day. It will for sure be my 9 year old daughter and myself and possibly a friend of hers. We have both standard views at each hotel. 

I really would prefer to stay at DH but with construction am not feeling it will be worth it. We plan on spending each afternoon at the pool. Are the pools heated at GH? 

Also if we stop on our way to the hotel and get waters and snacks will they hold it with our luggage until our room is ready? I am not planning on anything cold but it will be a case of water. Our flight gets in at 11ish. We plan on dropping luggage and heading to the park. 

I'm really just trying to justify the cost difference.  Originally we were going to stay at GC then I figured DH was better and now I'm switching back. I've been reading the pools are better at GC. My daughter LOVES swimming so that will be a plus.


----------



## DLgal

kikismom said:


> Hi all! I've gone through quite a few pages of this but figured I should just ask my questions and hopefully not be a pain if they've already been answered further back.
> 
> We have reservations for both DH and GC for the beginning of December. We'll be there four night and will spend 1/2 day at the park on arrival day and departure day. It will for sure be my 9 year old daughter and myself and possibly a friend of hers. We have both standard views at each hotel.
> 
> I really would prefer to stay at DH but with construction am not feeling it will be worth it. We plan on spending each afternoon at the pool. Are the pools heated at GH?
> 
> Also if we stop on our way to the hotel and get waters and snacks will they hold it with our luggage until our room is ready? I am not planning on anything cold but it will be a case of water. Our flight gets in at 11ish. We plan on dropping luggage and heading to the park.
> 
> I'm really just trying to justify the cost difference.  Originally we were going to stay at GC then I figured DH was better and now I'm switching back. I've been reading the pools are better at GC. My daughter LOVES swimming so that will be a plus.



Stay at GCH in December. Its SO festive for the holidays, with carolers in the lobby in the evenings, a beautiful tree, and the Holiday Cart selling goodies. 

The pools are all heated to the same temperature year round. 

Bell services will hold whatever you show up with.


----------



## DizMe

kikismom said:


> Hi all! I've gone through quite a few pages of this but figured I should just ask my questions and hopefully not be a pain if they've already been answered further back.
> 
> We have reservations for both DH and GC for the beginning of December. We'll be there four night and will spend 1/2 day at the park on arrival day and departure day. It will for sure be my 9 year old daughter and myself and possibly a friend of hers. We have both standard views at each hotel.
> 
> I really would prefer to stay at DH but with construction am not feeling it will be worth it. We plan on spending each afternoon at the pool. Are the pools heated at GH?
> 
> Also if we stop on our way to the hotel and get waters and snacks will they hold it with our luggage until our room is ready? I am not planning on anything cold but it will be a case of water. Our flight gets in at 11ish. We plan on dropping luggage and heading to the park.
> 
> I'm really just trying to justify the cost difference.  Originally we were going to stay at GC then I figured DH was better and now I'm switching back. I've been reading the pools are better at GC. My daughter LOVES swimming so that will be a plus.


Totally agree with DLgal. Nothing beats the magic of the GCH during Christmas. That huge lobby with its huge tree and huge fireplace (ok, overuse of the word huge, but true) is so Christmasy and wonderful. There's a huge (grin) gingerbread version of the hotel and you can go all the way around it counting the hidden Mickeys. There are the carolers, bell ringers, sometimes a piano player, and Santa! My sister and I always have to meet Santa and get our picture with him. I hope they move him back into the lobby by the tree and not out in the aisle past the elevators like they did last year. Anyway, it feels much more festive than DLH at Christmas, partially because it's already kind of suited to that winter lodgy feel. Oh, and you can get holiday beverages in Hearthstone and also just outside of it on that end of the lobby and really enjoy the atmosphere.


----------



## kikismom

Well you guys have sold me. I'll keep the GC reservation. I really hate construction noise too. I get it has to be done but I try to avoid staying places with active construction going on. 

I don't want to wish time away but gosh I wish the next four and a half months hurry up.


----------



## Aurora0427

DLgal said:


> Stay at GCH in December. Its SO festive for the holidays, with carolers in the lobby in the evenings, a beautiful tree, and the Holiday Cart selling goodies.
> 
> The pools are all heated to the same temperature year round.
> 
> Bell services will hold whatever you show up with.



Do you know when they have all the decor up? We’ve stayed at the Grand Floridian at Christmas, and they do the decor in stages… so if you stay Thanksgiving week, you miss some of it. I’m hoping for some kind of early Christmas season discount…. But want to make sure it’s fully decorated!


----------



## DLgal

Aurora0427 said:


> Do you know when they have all the decor up? We’ve stayed at the Grand Floridian at Christmas, and they do the decor in stages… so if you stay Thanksgiving week, you miss some of it. I’m hoping for some kind of early Christmas season discount…. But want to make sure it’s fully decorated!



Fully done by mid November. Usually by the second Friday. Disneyland kicks off ALL the Holiday stuff at the same time. 

The lobby Gingerbread house may take a bit longer, but it will be done by December.


----------



## kikismom

Well now I'm watching YouTube videos of Grand Californian tours. It has only been 6 years since we stayed there but I feel like it's so different. 

Do they have little bottles of shampoo in the room or is it a pump dispenser?


----------



## finchy3

We're here now and you still get the H20 bottled product


----------



## ahintz

We just stayed at the Grand Californian for the first time. I’ve stayed at the Disneyland Hotel several times, most recently back in 2019. GCH is soooo nice - not sure I’ll ever go back to the DLH. Highly recommend the woods-courtyard view, sitting on the balcony felt like you were in the middle of the woods.


----------



## nickle831

Does anyone know if you can use disney gifcards to pay for the spa at GC?


----------



## DLgal

nickle831 said:


> Does anyone know if you can use disney gifcards to pay for the spa at GC?



You should be able to, as it's owned by Disney now, not a third party.


----------



## DLgal

kikismom said:


> Well now I'm watching YouTube videos of Grand Californian tours. It has only been 6 years since we stayed there but I feel like it's so different.
> 
> Do they have little bottles of shampoo in the room or is it a pump dispenser?



It's still tubes of product. Big ones.


----------



## disneymum58

The tubes of shampoo, conditioner and body wash are 2 oz size.


----------



## Disney0010

Duplicate post.


----------



## Disney0010

100% agree. Stayed here last year during December and it’s very festive. Do you remember (time frame) when they decorate the hotel? We’re booked again this year but November after the parks are decorated but would hate to miss the hotel being decorated.


DLgal said:


> Stay at GCH in December. Its SO festive for the holidays, with carolers in the lobby in the evenings, a beautiful tree, and the Holiday Cart selling goodies.
> 
> The pools are all heated to the same temperature year round.
> 
> Bell services will hold whatever you show up with.


----------



## Ariel620

Loved our first trip to DL!  We stayed in a DVC studio at VGC.  Room 4504 had a great view of WOC and could hear the music well! We loved watching the coasters and hearing the symphony swings other times of day too!


----------



## Disney0010

I called GCH over the weekend as we were booked the second week of November and wanted to know if “all” decor including the gingerbread house would be up. She stated that they will complete all decorations during the weekend after Thanksgiving. We rescheduled to the second week of December which is when we stayed last year. Very magical.


----------



## DLgal

Here now. Have a Partial Downtown Disney View room booked. We are on the 4th floor, right above the World of Disney and tram loading area, almost at the end of the building. 

We did mobile check in. Room was ready at 2pm. 

The room has a front on, perfect view of the fireworks, which was great last night. Unfortunately, it is a loud room. We were woken up at 7am by the tram horns and the music that you can absolutely hear even with the slider closed. We were running a fan on high for white noise but it wasn't enough. Be aware that these DtD rooms are LOUD at this end of the wing. Napping in this room would be problematic. Thankfully we don't usually need naps. 

Everything else has been great so far. Pool wasn't crowded yesterday at 4 and we easily found chairs. There was a pool party from 4:30-5 with Pluto and Minnie. The little kids seemed to be having a great time. 

We went to Hearthstone Lounge last night to get some late dinner for my husband since he hadn't been hungry earlier. He got the chicken quesadilla which was fabulous, BUT they warned us that the kitchen would be closing at 9:30 last night and we needed to get all food orders in by 9. We were there around 8:30. Just something to keep in mind. Not sure if this is permanent or was just a one off for last night (she said "the kitchen is closing at 9:30 tonight"). 

That's all for now. So far no one feels sick, so we're doing better on day 2 than we were over 4th of July weekend (side note, seeing LOTS of mask wearing indoors now). Although, I did fall HARD on the waterslide yesterday. My feet just shot out from under me. Thankfully I have lots of "padding" on the back end, but I did smack my forearm quite hard against the side of the slide. Have a huge bruise there now. I need to get it together. Don't need to ruin another family vacation!


----------



## Jgc014

DLgal said:


> Here now. Have a Partial Downtown Disney View room booked. We are on the 4th floor, right above the World of Disney and tram loading area, almost at the end of the building.
> 
> We did mobile check in. Room was ready at 2pm.
> 
> The room has a front on, perfect view of the fireworks, which was great last night. Unfortunately, it is a loud room. We were woken up at 7am by the tram horns and the music that you can absolutely hear even with the slider closed. We were running a fan on high for white noise but it wasn't enough. Be aware that these DtD rooms are LOUD at this end of the wing. Napping in this room would be problematic. Thankfully we don't usually need naps.
> 
> Everything else has been great so far. Pool wasn't crowded yesterday at 4 and we easily found chairs. There was a pool party from 4:30-5 with Pluto and Minnie. The little kids seemed to be having a great time.
> 
> We went to Hearthstone Lounge last night to get some late dinner for my husband since he hadn't been hungry earlier. He got the chicken quesadilla which was fabulous, BUT they warned us that the kitchen would be closing at 9:30 last night and we needed to get all food orders in by 9. We were there around 8:30. Just something to keep in mind. Not sure if this is permanent or was just a one off for last night (she said "the kitchen is closing at 9:30 tonight").
> 
> That's all for now. So far no one feels sick, so we're doing better on day 2 than we were over 4th of July weekend (side note, seeing LOTS of mask wearing indoors now). Although, I did fall HARD on the waterslide yesterday. My feet just shot out from under me. Thankfully I have lots of "padding" on the back end, but I did smack my forearm quite hard against the side of the slide. Have a huge bruise there now. I need to get it together. Don't need to ruin another family vacation!


Thanks for the update! And glad to hear about a good trip so far. 

I think my three year olds will love the pool party. Any chance you know if characters rotate, or it is always Minnie and Pluto?


----------



## wowsmom

DLgal said:


> We went to Hearthstone Lounge last night to get some late dinner for my husband since he hadn't been hungry earlier. He got the chicken quesadilla which was fabulous, BUT they warned us that the kitchen would be closing at 9:30 last night and we needed to get all food orders in by 9. We were there around 8:30. Just something to keep in mind. Not sure if this is permanent or was just a one off for last night (she said "the kitchen is closing at 9:30 tonight").


When we ate at Hearthstone a couple weeks ago, the chef (who we've gotten to know over the years with all my food allergies) was telling us they are really short staffed. That particular day, they had about 1/3 of the usual kitchen staff.


----------



## kikismom

DLgal said:


> Here now. Have a Partial Downtown Disney View room booked. We are on the 4th floor, right above the World of Disney and tram loading area, almost at the end of the building.
> 
> We did mobile check in. Room was ready at 2pm.
> 
> The room has a front on, perfect view of the fireworks, which was great last night. Unfortunately, it is a loud room. We were woken up at 7am by the tram horns and the music that you can absolutely hear even with the slider closed. We were running a fan on high for white noise but it wasn't enough. Be aware that these DtD rooms are LOUD at this end of the wing. Napping in this room would be problematic. Thankfully we don't usually need naps.
> 
> Everything else has been great so far. Pool wasn't crowded yesterday at 4 and we easily found chairs. There was a pool party from 4:30-5 with Pluto and Minnie. The little kids seemed to be having a great time.
> 
> We went to Hearthstone Lounge last night to get some late dinner for my husband since he hadn't been hungry earlier. He got the chicken quesadilla which was fabulous, BUT they warned us that the kitchen would be closing at 9:30 last night and we needed to get all food orders in by 9. We were there around 8:30. Just something to keep in mind. Not sure if this is permanent or was just a one off for last night (she said "the kitchen is closing at 9:30 tonight").
> 
> That's all for now. So far no one feels sick, so we're doing better on day 2 than we were over 4th of July weekend (side note, seeing LOTS of mask wearing indoors now). Although, I did fall HARD on the waterslide yesterday. My feet just shot out from under me. Thankfully I have lots of "padding" on the back end, but I did smack my forearm quite hard against the side of the slide. Have a huge bruise there now. I need to get it together. Don't need to ruin another family vacation!


Oh man! Sounds like something I would do on the waterslide! I'm good at walking off curbs too. 

Did you specifically book that type of room or did they "upgrade" you. I ask because I am a very light sleeper even with white noise and earplugs in. I am waken up routinely with things that would never wake up a normal person. I booked a standard view and don't want to end up with a DTD view.


----------



## Ariel620

Jgc014 said:


> Thanks for the update! And glad to hear about a good trip so far.
> 
> I think my three year olds will love the pool party. Any chance you know if characters rotate, or it is always Minnie an Pluto?


When we were there last week both days had the same characters, Minnie, Daisy, and Pluto.  (it started out with 2 characters one day, but the third joined).


----------



## crystal1313

If you check in online, do you still have to visit the front desk? At Aulani I checked in online, but still needed to go to the front desk upon arrival. I assume the grand is the same? Thanks!!


----------



## DLgal

kikismom said:


> Oh man! Sounds like something I would do on the waterslide! I'm good at walking off curbs too.
> 
> Did you specifically book that type of room or did they "upgrade" you. I ask because I am a very light sleeper even with white noise and earplugs in. I am waken up routinely with things that would never wake up a normal person. I booked a standard view and don't want to end up with a DTD view.



We specifically booked it because it was the only category available with our discount.


----------



## DLgal

crystal1313 said:


> If you check in online, do you still have to visit the front desk? At Aulani I checked in online, but still needed to go to the front desk upon arrival. I assume the grand is the same? Thanks!!


 Only if you want physical keys


----------



## kikismom

DLgal said:


> We specifically booked it because it was the only category available with our discount.


Okay. Thank you for the info!


----------



## DizMe

crystal1313 said:


> If you check in online, do you still have to visit the front desk? At Aulani I checked in online, but still needed to go to the front desk upon arrival. I assume the grand is the same? Thanks!!


We went a couple of weeks ago and checked in online. We didn't exactly need to go to the front desk but there were 3 of us, all friends, and we found it awkward not to have physical keys. Maybe it's our age (we're all boomers), but it was just so much easier to grab the key card than to get out the phone, open it up and find the room key and hold it against the door and wait for the chime. This was especially true because the other 2 had to log into my account to be able to do that as the hotel only gives the virtual key to the person named as the responsible party on the account. I'd rather just carry the card around in my pocket, though the phone key does make a nice chiming sound when it unlocks the door.

Anyway, if you're not always together when you come and go from the room, I think it's nicer to have an actual key card.


----------



## DahliaRW

We're here now.  Is there a water bottle filling station anywhere in the hotel?


----------



## DLgal

DahliaRW said:


> We're here now.  Is there a water bottle filling station anywhere in the hotel?



Inside the gym and also a Coke Freestyle machine where you can get ice and water free, inside Craftsman Grill.


----------



## Version 6

Is there anywhere in the GCH to grab a really quick takeaway breakfast (I'm talking some toast or bagels with spreads)? We like to grab a simple quick takeaway breakfast we can eat on the go, so we can take advantage of early entry, and the lines at the Starbucks can get a bit out of control.


----------



## crystal1313

DLgal said:


> Only if you want physical keys





DizMe said:


> We went a couple of weeks ago and checked in online. We didn't exactly need to go to the front desk but there were 3 of us, all friends, and we found it awkward not to have physical keys. Maybe it's our age (we're all boomers), but it was just so much easier to grab the key card than to get out the phone, open it up and find the room key and hold it against the door and wait for the chime. This was especially true because the other 2 had to log into my account to be able to do that as the hotel only gives the virtual key to the person named as the responsible party on the account. I'd rather just carry the card around in my pocket, though the phone key does make a nice chiming sound when it unlocks the door.
> 
> Anyway, if you're not always together when you come and go from the room, I think it's nicer to have an actual key card.



Thank you both! We haven’t stayed at the grand since 2004. Lol. So, feeling a bit like a newbie! I’ve read craftsman grill can be crazy in the morning. I think we might try tangaroa terrace instead. No clue if that’s any less crowded. But it’s our check out day and we want to eat breakfast and relax a bit more before coming home.


----------



## DLgal

crystal1313 said:


> Thank you both! We haven’t stayed at the grand since 2004. Lol. So, feeling a bit like a newbie! I’ve read craftsman grill can be crazy in the morning. I think we might try tangaroa terrace instead. No clue if that’s any less crowded. But it’s our check out day and we want to eat breakfast and relax a bit more before coming home.



Craftsman Grill is much better than Tangaroa Terrace. I'd stick with CG. I went there today at 9:30 to grab some muffins and we were the ONLY people in there. It was very strange. I asked "where are all the people?" They said the breakfast rush is from 7-9am and then dies down. So, go a bit later and you'll be fine.


----------



## Disney0010

Glad that you didn’t get hurt. Last month I was stepping out of the Zepher and missed the step down. I fell from the ride backwards onto my rear end and head. Being embarrassed I got up quickly but was in a lot of pain. Had a knot on my head for several days so I can relate to your slide incident.

Thanks for the heads up on the room. We had a horrible room on the fifth floor on our last stay. Directly under one of the lounges. Sounded like bowling balls being rolled across the floor at 5:30 in the morning and then again late at night. Noise during the day with chairs scraping across the floor.



DLgal said:


> Here now. Have a Partial Downtown Disney View room booked. We are on the 4th floor, right above the World of Disney and tram loading area, almost at the end of the building.
> 
> We did mobile check in. Room was ready at 2pm.
> 
> The room has a front on, perfect view of the fireworks, which was great last night. Unfortunately, it is a loud room. We were woken up at 7am by the tram horns and the music that you can absolutely hear even with the slider closed. We were running a fan on high for white noise but it wasn't enough. Be aware that these DtD rooms are LOUD at this end of the wing. Napping in this room would be problematic. Thankfully we don't usually need naps.
> 
> Everything else has been great so far. Pool wasn't crowded yesterday at 4 and we easily found chairs. There was a pool party from 4:30-5 with Pluto and Minnie. The little kids seemed to be having a great time.
> 
> We went to Hearthstone Lounge last night to get some late dinner for my husband since he hadn't been hungry earlier. He got the chicken quesadilla which was fabulous, BUT they warned us that the kitchen would be closing at 9:30 last night and we needed to get all food orders in by 9. We were there around 8:30. Just something to keep in mind. Not sure if this is permanent or was just a one off for last night (she said "the kitchen is closing at 9:30 tonight").
> 
> That's all for now. So far no one feels sick, so we're doing better on day 2 than we were over 4th of July weekend (side note, seeing LOTS of mask wearing indoors now). Although, I did fall HARD on the waterslide yesterday. My feet just shot out from under me. Thankfully I have lots of "padding" on the back end, but I did smack my forearm quite hard against the side of the slide. Have a huge bruise there now. I need to get it together. Don't need to ruin another family vacation!


----------



## Version 6

DLgal said:


> Craftsman Grill is much better than Tangaroa Terrace. I'd stick with CG. I went there today at 9:30 to grab some muffins and we were the ONLY people in there. It was very strange. I asked "where are all the people?" They said the breakfast rush is from 7-9am and then dies down. So, go a bit later and you'll be fine.



Do Craftsman Grill do quick takeaway foods? (not so much pastries, but more toast, bagels and toasties)?


----------



## disneymum58

Version 6 said:


> Do Craftsman Grill do quick takeaway foods? (not so much pastries, but more toast, bagels and toasties)?


They do takeaway, but nothing cooked is quick at Craftsman Grill. We waited 25 minutes for breakfast to stay at around 9.


----------



## DLgal

Version 6 said:


> Do Craftsman Grill do quick takeaway foods? (not so much pastries, but more toast, bagels and toasties)?



Yes! They have grab and go bread and bagels and there is a toaster there along with assorted jelly and peanut butter spread.


----------



## DLgal

disneymum58 said:


> They do takeaway, but nothing cooked is quick at Craftsman Grill. We waited 25 minutes for breakfast to stay at around 9.



You can just grab the pastries and breakfast breads. They are near the entrance. No need to wait for them to toast it for you.


----------



## Version 6

DLgal said:


> Yes! They have grab and go bread and bagels and there is a toaster there along with assorted jelly and peanut butter spread.



Thank you!

Would that be our best bet in the resort for a quick on the run breakfast before early entry?


----------



## DizMe

I *personally* am not a big fan of Craftsman Grill. To me, it's basic breakfast fare you would expect at a cheap hotel breakfast buffet type place. Not that it's bad, but it's just sustenance and not "Wow, that was great!" food. I don't like their coffee. I don't care for the food, and I won't pay good money for what they offer. But you have to understand that I'm not really a big fan of most breakfast offerings. I used to LOVE La Brea, but it's just a shadow of its former self and not worth it. I like real granola with real fruit, great coffee, a bagel with salmon, cream cheese and capers, home-made pastry--now that's my kind of breakfast. Not sure where to find that now, though.


----------



## DLgal

DizMe said:


> I *personally* am not a big fan of Craftsman Grill. To me, it's basic breakfast fare you would expect at a cheap hotel breakfast buffet type place. Not that it's bad, but it's just sustenance and not "Wow, that was great!" food. I don't like their coffee. I don't care for the food, and I won't pay good money for what they offer. But you have to understand that I'm not really a big fan of most breakfast offerings. I used to LOVE La Brea, but it's just a shadow of its former self and not worth it. I like real granola with real fruit, great coffee, a bagel with salmon, cream cheese and capers, home-made pastry--now that's my kind of breakfast. Not sure where to find that now, though.



They have a smoked salmon bagel sandwich with cream cheese, arugula, capers, red onions and tomato.


----------



## DLgal

Version 6 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Would that be our best bet in the resort for a quick on the run breakfast before early entry?



We like Jamba. It's fast and healthy and then we might mobile order a muffin or Croissant later in the park.


----------



## RoseColored97

DLgal said:


> We like Jamba. It's fast and healthy and then we might mobile order a muffin or Croissant later in the park.


Ugh, I've always wanted to try the smoothies at Jamba Juice and didn't realize they were in Downtown Disney. I have one close to work, the only thing holding me back are the 50+ grams of carbs and 50+ grams of sugar in most of their drinks. They look so good, though! 


Maybe I'll try it when we're at the Grand in October...vacation carbs don't count!!!


----------



## Version 6

DLgal said:


> We like Jamba. It's fast and healthy and then we might mobile order a muffin or Croissant later in the park.



Had considered Jamba, but they open at 7 and was worried timing would be tight to then go and rope drop at 7:30... but I'm probably overthinking as per usual.


----------



## DizMe

DLgal said:


> They have a smoked salmon bagel sandwich with cream cheese, arugula, capers, red onions and tomato.


They do?! I'll have to check that out next time. Thanks!


----------



## DLgal

RoseColored97 said:


> Ugh, I've always wanted to try the smoothies at Jamba Juice and didn't realize they were in Downtown Disney. I have one close to work, the only thing holding me back are the 50+ grams of carbs and 50+ grams of sugar in most of their drinks. They look so good, though!
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try it when we're at the Grand in October...vacation carbs don't count!!!



You can modify the smoothies to cut down the sugar. I always substitute the sherbet with plain Greek yogurt. I also sometimes sub fresh orange juice in. Everything is customizable.


----------



## DLgal

DizMe said:


> They do?! I'll have to check that out next time. Thanks!



Sure do! I also wouldn't call their breakfast menu "ordinary." Have you seen it lately? You can't even get plain old waffles or French toast. Take a look. You might be surprised at how "fancy" it has become.


----------



## DLgal

Version 6 said:


> Had considered Jamba, but they open at 7 and was worried timing would be tight to then go and rope drop at 7:30... but I'm probably overthinking as per usual.



They are fast. We were in and out in under 5 minutes.


----------



## kikismom

Version 6 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Would that be our best bet in the resort for a quick on the run breakfast before early entry?


I am wondering this as well. I like a latte and something quick for breakfast. My daughter likes a breakfast sandwich or something quick. I didn't see anything on menus that would be easy except for Starbucks. 

My other thought is just to grab premade sandwiches at the grocery store along with some cold brew and do that for some mornings. We are doing Storytellers one morning and La Brea another so it will only be two mornings I have to make do. I just really love fancy coffee and breakfast.


----------



## DLgal

We went to brunch at Storytellers yesterday and it was great! A bit loud, but the food was fantastic.


----------



## DisneylandFan22

DLgal said:


> We went to brunch at Storytellers yesterday and it was great! A bit loud, but the food was fantastic.


This is really nice to hear. I am planning to go for brunch in October on our OBB day.


----------



## DahliaRW

For a quick breakfast, we packed granola bars to munch on (brought from home) and then mobile ordered from Jolly Holiday a couple hours after rope drop.


----------



## RoseColored97

DLgal said:


> You can modify the smoothies to cut down the sugar. I always substitute the sherbet with plain Greek yogurt. I also sometimes sub fresh orange juice in. Everything is customizable.


That is good to know! Maybe I will try it.


----------



## StormyCA

Honestly, since there's a mini-fridge in the room we've found it just as easy (and less time consuming) to just pack some muffins, scones, or 'hand pies' for breakfast.  If 'sweet' isn't to your taste there are 'savory' scones and muffins out there.   We put the hotel coffee in 'go cups' and grab something from the fridge to eat while walking thru DTD.  I hate wasting time waiting in line first thing in the morning, even for a  mobile order pick up.  We usually visit the 'in park' Sbux for a mid-morning pick me up coffee-drink after the lines have died down.

I've been known to put my scone/muffin out on the counter when I hit the hay so it reaches room temp by morning.  I like them better that way than cold from the fridge.


----------



## jordan13402

does anyone have the map of the room showing room type? I would like to ask for a specific room based on my room type when i check in (yes i know its not a guarantee)


----------



## kikismom

Okay I think I'm crazy. Since I'm going to splurge on GC this trip I might ask my parents to go. I saw this thing on FB about making memories with your parents as they age, yada, yada, yada. Now I have it in my mind to add them to the group. I know it will be tight in the room with three adults and at least one kiddo. I'm still waiting to see if my daughter's friend can join us. Should have that decision this week from the parents. 

How do the rooms work for 5 people? My parents will need their own bed but I think that leaves three of us for the other queen? Or if there is a pull out sofa will both 9 year olds fit? I'm totally going to be selfish and not choose to sleep on a pull out sofa for the splurge trip. I'm trying to figure out in my head the logistics of this.


----------



## jordan13402

if you get the 2 queen bed there is a fold out couch...the room sleeps 5


----------



## kikismom

jordan13402 said:


> if you get the 2 queen bed there is a fold out couch...the room sleeps 5


Is the fold out couch a twin? I think that's what it says but want to confirm it's a true twin and not something the two girls could share.


----------



## jordan13402

kikismom said:


> Is the fold out couch a twin? I think that's what it says but want to confirm it's a true twin and not something the two girls could share.


its big enough for a single teenage girl and thats about it


----------



## kikismom

jordan13402 said:


> its big enough for a single teenage girl and thats about it


Well darn. Thank you!


----------



## jordan13402




----------



## DLgal

kikismom said:


> Okay I think I'm crazy. Since I'm going to splurge on GC this trip I might ask my parents to go. I saw this thing on FB about making memories with your parents as they age, yada, yada, yada. Now I have it in my mind to add them to the group. I know it will be tight in the room with three adults and at least one kiddo. I'm still waiting to see if my daughter's friend can join us. Should have that decision this week from the parents.
> 
> How do the rooms work for 5 people? My parents will need their own bed but I think that leaves three of us for the other queen? Or if there is a pull out sofa will both 9 year olds fit? I'm totally going to be selfish and not choose to sleep on a pull out sofa for the splurge trip. I'm trying to figure out in my head the logistics of this.



Get your parents their own room if you invite them along. These rooms are small. They are fine for a family of 4 or a family with 3 small kids, but the ONE bathroom doesn't provide nearly enough privacy for everyone, nor is there nearly enough storage space for that many people.


----------



## kikismom

jordan13402 said:


> View attachment 690150


Oh that's not bad at all. I was thinking something entirely different.


----------



## DizMe

Well, how old are your parents? How much would they enjoy the trip and the tight quarters? I think it's very sweet of you and it could be a wonderful memory. It really depends on your family dynamic and how interested your parents would be in sharing the trip.

One year, we went and stayed at GCH with 2 rooms. My mom and sister were in one room and my girls and I were in the other. We were staying concierge. They gave us the option to stay another night for a really good rate but it was still too much money with 2 rooms (I was paying), but we decided we could all share one room and that's what we did. We had such a fun time and I'm so glad we could extend our stay as we had some great fun. BUT-- it was only one night, and we had the lounge at our disposal. I'm not sure we would have felt the same had we all be in one room the whole time with no lounge to visit.


----------



## kikismom

DizMe said:


> Well, how old are your parents? How much would they enjoy the trip and the tight quarters? I think it's very sweet of you and it could be a wonderful memory. It really depends on your family dynamic and how interested your parents would be in sharing the trip.
> 
> One year, we went and stayed at GCH with 2 rooms. My mom and sister were in one room and my girls and I were in the other. We were staying concierge. They gave us the option to stay another night for a really good rate but it was still too much money with 2 rooms (I was paying), but we decided we could all share one room and that's what we did. We had such a fun time and I'm so glad we could extend our stay as we had some great fun. BUT-- it was only one night, and we had the lounge at our disposal. I'm not sure we would have felt the same had we all be in one room the whole time with no lounge to visit.



They are very active 71 year olds. We are very close and have traveled together pretty extensively. My mom and I have gone to DL lots of times together but it's been a while since my dad has gone. They both LOVE going and have gone on their own as well. My daughter really wants them to go. She spends a ton of time with them and they are such great grandparents. 

I haven't mentioned anything to them yet. I'll keep thinking on it.


----------



## DLgal

Jgc014 said:


> Thanks for the update! And glad to hear about a good trip so far.
> 
> I think my three year olds will love the pool party. Any chance you know if characters rotate, or it is always Minnie and Pluto?



Daisy showed up yesterday along with Pluto and Minnie.


----------



## maleficent55

jordan13402 said:


> View attachment 690150


Curious~ would this be in all standard rooms? Or only if requested?


----------



## Malcon10t

maleficent55 said:


> Curious~ would this be in all standard rooms? Or only if requested?


Not all rooms have it, some have a fold out chair.  Some are just 2 queens.


----------



## Tigger's ally

kikismom said:


> Is the fold out couch a twin? I think that's what it says but want to confirm it's a true twin and not something the two girls could share.


Room limit is 5 for 2 queen room. Would need 2 rooms if both parents and both kiddos went.


----------



## DizMe

Tigger's ally said:


> Room limit is 5 for 2 queen room. Would need 2 rooms if both parents and both kiddos went.


She said it would be her, her 9-year-old daughter, and possibly her daughter's friend. That would be 5 if her parents go along.


----------



## Becca1007

maleficent55 said:


> Curious~ would this be in all standard rooms? Or only if requested?


Some of the rooms have a max capacity of 4 people (I've mostly had this in the Woods/Courtyard rooms) where there are only two queen beds. You need to specifically book for 5 people to make sure you get a room with either the pull out chair or the trundle and two queen beds. 

If you have 4 people and need three beds because someone can't share with someone else in your party it will not be guaranteed. When I called about something like this they advised to add a "guest" 2 and under to the reservation. But this was pre-pandemic when the room pricing didn't adjust based on number of guests, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## DLgal

Becca1007 said:


> Some of the rooms have a max capacity of 4 people (I've mostly had this in the Woods/Courtyard rooms) where there are only two queen beds. You need to specifically book for 5 people to make sure you get a room with either the pull out chair or the trundle and two queen beds.
> 
> If you have 4 people and need three beds because someone can't share with someone else in your party it will not be guaranteed. When I called about something like this they advised to add a "guest" 2 and under to the reservation. But this was pre-pandemic when the room pricing didn't adjust based on number of guests, so your mileage may vary.



This is true. If you aren't a party of 5, you may not get the daybed. When I call to make a reservation, they can specifically book a daybed room because they can see that level of detail in their system (when booking online, you don't get to see what room configurations are available in each category). So, we always specifically book a daybed room so our kids have separate beds because they don't sleep well in the same bed. 

If booking online, add a nonexistent 3rd kid if you need a daybed room, but make sure their age is over 3. If you make them 2 and under, they can say that kid is expected to sleep in a pack and play or crib.


----------



## DisneylandFan22

Becca1007 said:


> Some of the rooms have a max capacity of 4 people (I've mostly had this in the Woods/Courtyard rooms) where there are only two queen beds. You need to specifically book for 5 people to make sure you get a room with either the pull out chair or the trundle and two queen beds.
> 
> If you have 4 people and need three beds because someone can't share with someone else in your party it will not be guaranteed. When I called about something like this they advised to add a "guest" 2 and under to the reservation. But this was pre-pandemic when the room pricing didn't adjust based on number of guests, so your mileage may vary.


That is what I was going to say. When you add an additional person the price increases.


----------



## DLgal

DisneylandFan22 said:


> That is what I was going to say. When you add an additional person the price increases.



When you add an additional ADULT over 2 adults in a room, the price increases. It does not when you add additional children.


----------



## maleficent55

Becca1007 said:


> Some of the rooms have a max capacity of 4 people (I've mostly had this in the Woods/Courtyard rooms) where there are only two queen beds. You need to specifically book for 5 people to make sure you get a room with either the pull out chair or the trundle and two queen beds.
> 
> If you have 4 people and need three beds because someone can't share with someone else in your party it will not be guaranteed. When I called about something like this they advised to add a "guest" 2 and under to the reservation. But this was pre-pandemic when the room pricing didn't adjust based on number of guests, so your mileage may vary.


We don’t need it, it’s just my husband and daughter and I. I just think it’s so cute!


----------



## Aurora0427

DLgal said:


> We went to brunch at Storytellers yesterday and it was great! A bit loud, but the food was fantastic.



I’m so glad! Yay!

We are taking my sister and her family for brunch next week and I’m so glad to hear it was fantastic!!!! My only experience with Storytellers is Christmas Day dinner. It was lacking, to say the least.


----------



## DLgal

Aurora0427 said:


> I’m so glad! Yay!
> 
> We are taking my sister and her family for brunch next week and I’m so glad to hear it was fantastic!!!! My only experience with Storytellers is Christmas Day dinner. It was lacking, to say the least.



The only hiccup was the characters took a long time to come around, but when they did, it was in rapid fire, quick succession. I'm glad we were done eating at that point. And we did it on our check in day around 11:30 and our room wasn't ready yet so we had time to kill. I'd just make sure you plan for it to take over an hour if you want the character meet and greets. The food was all very good, though. The carved beef with the creamy chimichurri sauce was phenomenal.


----------



## DisneylandFan22

DLgal said:


> When you add an additional ADULT over 2 adults in a room, the price increases. It does not when you add additional children.


This is good to know. I may update my reservation since we have 4 but would like the additional bed if possible. Thank you!


----------



## Aurora0427

DLgal said:


> The only hiccup was the characters took a long time to come around, but when they did, it was in rapid fire, quick succession. I'm glad we were done eating at that point. And we did it on our check in day around 11:30 and our room wasn't ready yet so we had time to kill. I'd just make sure you plan for it to take over an hour if you want the character meet and greets. The food was all very good, though. The carved beef with the creamy chimichurri sauce was phenomenal.



Great advice…. Yes we’re ok with it taking awhile. We are rope dropping and I think we’re booked for 11:30. We plan on taking a nice break from the park. They’ve never been to Disneyland and my nephew is only 3, so we’ll have a nice long meal, meet the characters, and explore the GCH for awhile!


----------



## mouschievous

Aurora0427 said:


> Great advice…. Yes we’re ok with it taking awhile. We are rope dropping and I think we’re booked for 11:30. We plan on taking a nice break from the park. They’ve never been to Disneyland and my nephew is only 3, so we’ll have a nice long meal, meet the characters, and explore the GCH for awhile!


Don't be afraid to speak up if you aren't seeing a character.  We LOVED our meal there in July, but  we never got to meet Minnie (she skipped over us), and we never saw Chip at all.  Mickey came by our table 3 times though, and we had a great chat.  We were really there as more of a pampering/relaxing day on our  checkout  day and the characters weren't the most important thing, but  if they had been I would have said something to one of the character handlers I saw wandering around.


----------



## milieu_mouse

Hi all, the kids and husband outvoted me and went for Theme Park on our arrival day, so I just canceled a full-day cabana reservation for August 23. 
You can call (714) 635-2300 to reserve if you're interested!


----------



## DLgal

mouschievous said:


> Don't be afraid to speak up if you aren't seeing a character.  We LOVED our meal there in July, but  we never got to meet Minnie (she skipped over us), and we never saw Chip at all.  Mickey came by our table 3 times though, and we had a great chat.  We were really there as more of a pampering/relaxing day on our  checkout  day and the characters weren't the most important thing, but  if they had been I would have said something to one of the character handlers I saw wandering around.



The character handlers were doing the best they could. It seemed like maybe some "friends" called in sick so they were frantically trying to make sure all the guests got to see at least 2 characters. There really wasn't any more they could have done, and it was obvious they knew exactly which tables needed to get a character interaction and methodically moved around the room. They were definitely all coordinating with each other to get the characters around both sides of the restaurant. Minnie just never showed her face, so I think she just wasn't an option when we were there.


----------



## jordan13402

shosh1530 said:


> We've stayed in Woods/Courtyard twice now and enjoyed the views. As other's have said the rooms are the same, so if the price is lower go for it! Both of our rooms were also close to the Napa Rose elevators (once by luck, once by request). Our Woods room last time looked into DCA's Grizzly River Run area which was pretty neat (but I wouldn't want to stay in that room on nights the  park is open late).


what was your room number that overlooked grr?


----------



## becky moore

DLgal said:


> Daisy showed up yesterday along with Pluto and Minnie.


Are the characters there every afternoon?


----------



## DLgal

becky moore said:


> Are the characters there every afternoon?



This is a special summer offering that started just a couple weeks ago.


----------



## drmoore1976

I just returned from our DLR trip staying at GC, I'm pretty certain our next trip will be back to DLR and not WDW (we are a 4-time WDW visitor), even though our stay at GC cost a bit more than any trip we had at WDW (2 deluxe stays).  For any first time visitors coming soon, you are in for a treat.  Here are a few of our highlights and I'm hoping to give some insight a few of the hot topics I've seen in the chats of late.

*Early Entry* -- This is an amazing benefit to staying at GC.  We took advantage of it all 5 park days we had and no matter what you are looking for (paid LL attractions or volume of rides), it can work if you are willing to get downstairs a little early to the DCA or Downtown Disney exits for security.  Best option was the DD exit as being at the front gates of DCA and DL are preferred for Early Entry, unless you are looking for Pixar Pier attractions or Soarin.  If you have an early riser in the family, have that person get down to security by 630am and you'll be fine.  The rest of the group can trickle down sometime before 7am, but make sure they all get to you by 6:55am b/c the line starts getting screened right at 7.  Once you get in, you'll be able to walk to the front gates and get a spot right at the front of one of the entrances.  We were first in line each day at the gates.

 *DL Early Entry*- you can ride each ride at Tomorrowland or Fantasyland if you want.  Prioritize going to Space Mountain or Peter Pan first and then knock out the rest of the rides.  You will have no problem riding all of the rides before 8am.  If you want to do Rise, get to the gate to Frontier/Galaxy by 745-750am and fast walk to Rise and you'll be there with minimal wait.
*8/14/22* we did PP, Alice, Toad, Snow White, Pinocchio, then lined up at the gates to Frontierland and Galaxy's edge (in front of Red Rose).  They open the gate once the "welcome to DL announcement" happens and rode BTMRR, Indiana Jones, Pirates and then went to Space Mountain, Buzz and Star Tours without LLs before any waits.
*8/17/22*  we went to Space Mtn, then went to Fantasyland to line up at the gate to Galaxy edge/Frontierland.  We were close to the front of the line and ended up running a bit to start and then fast walked and were the first people on Rise.  We then did Smugglers, BTMRR, Indy, Pirates, Star Tours and then did a Genie + for Space.  It was about 10:15 at this point.
*8/19/22 *we went on PP, Snow White and then lined up at the gate for Frontier/Galaxy.  We were again on the first ride for Rise and then hit all of the big park rides until 1030 with minimal to no waits.  Space MTN again we used our Genie+.

*DCA Early Entry *
*8/15/22 *we went to the DCA entrance from GC and they started security at 7am and everyone was able to get in early.  We headed towards pixar pier, then cut over to AC to ride Web Slingers and Guardians and walked on both.  My girls wanted to split off and ride incredicoaster, Toy Story and a bunch of other rides. My son and I sprinted from Guardians and got in line at RSR and ended up with a 25 minute wait.  Once done there, we grabbed breakfast at Pixar Pier, did Incredicoaster and Soarin.  Crowds started picking up around 1030am and we went back to the hotel to relax/pool.
*8/18/22 *we went to downtown disney exit of GC, and were first in line at DCA.  We were the first 4 people on GOTG.  When done, we walked (not fast-walked) to RSR and about 20-30 people were at the rope near RSR.  They dropped the rope around 750 and let everyone queue up.  There was a temp closure when at 8am and eventually it came up and we were about a 5 minute wait.

Overall, whatever is a priority to you, you can get done.  For us, RSR and Rise were priorities and we were able to get on both rides 2x.  Both are prone to breakdowns, so that is a concern, but if you really want to ride them, you can get there easily, b/c the rope drop people have no chance to get ahead of you.

*GC Pool* The pool at GC is amazing whether you want to get a ton of sun, or sit and relax with a drink/food in the shade.  We went pretty much each day of our trip (Aug 13-19) and didn't have issues finding seats before 2pm.  After 2pm, or more closer to 4pm, it starts getting really lively and it can be more competitive to find spots.  They are relatively good at screening out people who aren't staying at the GC.  The live music at the pool is super underrated.  We loved the scene there and a server will come around and take your drink/food orders all day, which is convenient.

*Genie+ *a great value if park hopping, b/c you can bounce between parks all day and use all of the rides available.  If you are doing early entry at one park, once the crowds build, you can start using some LL's at that park, then take a break and do LL's for the afternoon/evening at both/either park.  If you aren't super budget conscious, its worth doing.  There were a few days I added it for my wife who came in the park at 2pm (was working during the day) and she got on 3-4 rides and to me it was worth it, even for a few rides with the waits.

*Miscellaneous Thoughts *

*Food stuff - *Beignets & Mint Juleps are insanely good, both original variety and passionfruit (seasonal option).  Drinks at Pym's are super fun, the X-periment and Honey Buzz are great.  Lunch menu at Lamplight Lounge was a disappointment, should have booked a dinner instead).  Storytellers cafe character breakfast was amazing, worth every penny both food wise, service, atmosphere and characters (Aug 16th).  We LOVED the Taro cold brew at Docking Bay7.  At GC, hearthstone and Craftsmen were great, the impossible sausage pizza was a huge hit.  Best value by far was Napolini Pizza which is right at the Downtown Disney exit of GC.  Great prepared salads and delicious pizzas, very reasonable.  We ended up going there a few times to bring back to the hotel.  Trader Sams is a must do if you get a reservation, it was so much fun.
*Ride takes *Indiana Jones, GOTG were highlights for our family.  (Dinosaur and TOT don't compare in my opinion to either sister-ride).  Small world, Pirates and BTMRR all are much better in DL, BTMRR is amazing at night and in the back row.  Mr Toad's ride is a real trip, one of our favorites.  Space Mountain with the background music I felt was more fun than the WDW version.  RSR and Rise are worth paying $ or rope dropping with Early Entry, truly unbelievable experiences.


----------



## tikimao

drmoore1976 said:


> I just returned from our DLR trip staying at GC, I'm pretty certain our next trip will be back to DLR and not WDW (we are a 4-time WDW visitor), even though our stay at GC cost a bit more than any trip we had at WDW (2 deluxe stays).  For any first time visitors coming soon, you are in for a treat.  Here are a few of our highlights and I'm hoping to give some insight a few of the hot topics I've seen in the chats of late.
> 
> *Early Entry* -- This is an amazing benefit to staying at GC.  We took advantage of it all 5 park days we had and no matter what you are looking for (paid LL attractions or volume of rides), it can work if you are willing to get downstairs a little early to the DCA or Downtown Disney exits for security.  Best option was the DD exit as being at the front gates of DCA and DL are preferred for Early Entry, unless you are looking for Pixar Pier attractions or Soarin.  If you have an early riser in the family, have that person get down to security by 630am and you'll be fine.  The rest of the group can trickle down sometime before 7am, but make sure they all get to you by 6:55am b/c the line starts getting screened right at 7.  Once you get in, you'll be able to walk to the front gates and get a spot right at the front of one of the entrances.  We were first in line each day at the gates.
> 
> *DL Early Entry*- you can ride each ride at Tomorrowland or Fantasyland if you want.  Prioritize going to Space Mountain or Peter Pan first and then knock out the rest of the rides.  You will have no problem riding all of the rides before 8am.  If you want to do Rise, get to the gate to Frontier/Galaxy by 745-750am and fast walk to Rise and you'll be there with minimal wait.
> *8/14/22* we did PP, Alice, Toad, Snow White, Pinocchio, then lined up at the gates to Frontierland and Galaxy's edge (in front of Red Rose).  They open the gate once the "welcome to DL announcement" happens and rode BTMRR, Indiana Jones, Pirates and then went to Space Mountain, Buzz and Star Tours without LLs before any waits.
> *8/17/22*  we went to Space Mtn, then went to Fantasyland to line up at the gate to Galaxy edge/Frontierland.  We were close to the front of the line and ended up running a bit to start and then fast walked and were the first people on Rise.  We then did Smugglers, BTMRR, Indy, Pirates, Star Tours and then did a Genie + for Space.  It was about 10:15 at this point.
> *8/19/22 *we went on PP, Snow White and then lined up at the gate for Frontier/Galaxy.  We were again on the first ride for Rise and then hit all of the big park rides until 1030 with minimal to no waits.  Space MTN again we used our Genie+.
> 
> *DCA Early Entry *
> *8/15/22 *we went to the DCA entrance from GC and they started security at 7am and everyone was able to get in early.  We headed towards pixar pier, then cut over to AC to ride Web Slingers and Guardians and walked on both.  My girls wanted to split off and ride incredicoaster, Toy Story and a bunch of other rides. My son and I sprinted from Guardians and got in line at RSR and ended up with a 25 minute wait.  Once done there, we grabbed breakfast at Pixar Pier, did Incredicoaster and Soarin.  Crowds started picking up around 1030am and we went back to the hotel to relax/pool.
> *8/18/22 *we went to downtown disney exit of GC, and were first in line at DCA.  We were the first 4 people on GOTG.  When done, we walked (not fast-walked) to RSR and about 20-30 people were at the rope near RSR.  They dropped the rope around 750 and let everyone queue up.  There was a temp closure when at 8am and eventually it came up and we were about a 5 minute wait.
> 
> Overall, whatever is a priority to you, you can get done.  For us, RSR and Rise were priorities and we were able to get on both rides 2x.  Both are prone to breakdowns, so that is a concern, but if you really want to ride them, you can get there easily, b/c the rope drop people have no chance to get ahead of you.
> 
> *GC Pool* The pool at GC is amazing whether you want to get a ton of sun, or sit and relax with a drink/food in the shade.  We went pretty much each day of our trip (Aug 13-19) and didn't have issues finding seats before 2pm.  After 2pm, or more closer to 4pm, it starts getting really lively and it can be more competitive to find spots.  They are relatively good at screening out people who aren't staying at the GC.  The live music at the pool is super underrated.  We loved the scene there and a server will come around and take your drink/food orders all day, which is convenient.
> 
> *Genie+ *a great value if park hopping, b/c you can bounce between parks all day and use all of the rides available.  If you are doing early entry at one park, once the crowds build, you can start using some LL's at that park, then take a break and do LL's for the afternoon/evening at both/either park.  If you aren't super budget conscious, its worth doing.  There were a few days I added it for my wife who came in the park at 2pm (was working during the day) and she got on 3-4 rides and to me it was worth it, even for a few rides with the waits.
> 
> *Miscellaneous Thoughts *
> 
> *Food stuff - *Beignets Mint Julep is insanely good, both original variety and passionfruit (seasonal option).  Drinks at Pym's are super fun, the X-periment and Honey Buzz are great.  Lunch menu at Lamplight Lounge was a disappointment, should have booked a dinner instead).  Storytellers cafe character breakfast was amazing, worth every penny both food wise, service, atmosphere and characters (Aug 16th).  We LOVED the Taro cold brew at Docking Bay7.  At GC, hearthstone and Craftsmen were great, the impossible sausage pizza was a huge hit.  Best value by far was Napolini Pizza which is right at the Downtown Disney exit of GC.  Great prepared salads and delicious pizzas, very reasonable.  We ended up going there a few times to bring back to the hotel.  Trader Sams is a must do if you get a reservation, it was so much fun.
> *Ride takes *Indiana Jones, GOTG were highlights for our family.  (Dinosaur and TOT don't compare in my opinion to either sister-ride).  Small world, Pirates and BTMRR all are much better in DL, BTMRR is amazing at night and in the back row.  Mr Toad's ride is a real trip, one of our favorites.  Space Mountain with the background music I felt was more fun than the WDW version.  RSR and Rise are worth paying $ or rope dropping with Early Entry, truly unbelievable experiences.



This is an incredibly helpful recap/trip report! We're going next month to GCH, with similar 5 day hoppers. Saving this to use for our trip!


----------



## drmoore1976

tikimao said:


> This is an incredibly helpful recap/trip report! We're going next month to GCH, with similar 5 day hoppers. Saving this to use for our trip!


Glad to help, if you (or anyone) have any specific questions let me know.  The ease and convenience of staying at GC is unmatched anywhere.


----------



## AJA55

tikimao said:


> This is an incredibly helpful recap/trip report! We're going next month to GCH, with similar 5 day hoppers. Saving this to use for our trip!


Ditto!!!


----------



## mouschievous

drmoore1976 said:


> Glad to help, if you (or anyone) have any specific questions let me know.  The ease and convenience of staying at GC is unmatched anywhere.


Totally agree!  While I hate the price, the convenience can't be beat.


----------



## becky moore

What room did you stay in? Was it a long hike to the elevator?


----------



## drmoore1976

becky moore said:


> What room did you stay in? Was it a long hike to the elevator?


Becky - I'm not sure if this was directed to someone else or me, but I was in room 3232, which had a semi-obstructed view of the Pool, but was close to the elevator.  The location of the room was nice as there is an entrance to the pool.  It says "emergency exit", but cast members are there all day handing out towels and you can use it to cut through to the Craftsman and DCA entrance.  If you are in a Premium Pool view, I would recommend asking for a room on a higher floor than 3, as the views weren't great.  We weren't in the room much so we didn't care.


----------



## becky moore

Sorry. That was for you. Thanks for the info!


----------



## drmoore1976

becky moore said:


> Sorry. That was for you. Thanks for the info!


Good deal, wanted to make sure.  Our location was great, view not so much, but if we were down the hall a bit and on the 4, 5 or 6 floor, it would have been perfect.


----------



## DLgal

drmoore1976 said:


> I just returned from our DLR trip staying at GC, I'm pretty certain our next trip will be back to DLR and not WDW (we are a 4-time WDW visitor), even though our stay at GC cost a bit more than any trip we had at WDW (2 deluxe stays).  For any first time visitors coming soon, you are in for a treat.  Here are a few of our highlights and I'm hoping to give some insight a few of the hot topics I've seen in the chats of late.
> 
> *Early Entry* -- This is an amazing benefit to staying at GC.  We took advantage of it all 5 park days we had and no matter what you are looking for (paid LL attractions or volume of rides), it can work if you are willing to get downstairs a little early to the DCA or Downtown Disney exits for security.  Best option was the DD exit as being at the front gates of DCA and DL are preferred for Early Entry, unless you are looking for Pixar Pier attractions or Soarin.  If you have an early riser in the family, have that person get down to security by 630am and you'll be fine.  The rest of the group can trickle down sometime before 7am, but make sure they all get to you by 6:55am b/c the line starts getting screened right at 7.  Once you get in, you'll be able to walk to the front gates and get a spot right at the front of one of the entrances.  We were first in line each day at the gates.
> 
> *DL Early Entry*- you can ride each ride at Tomorrowland or Fantasyland if you want.  Prioritize going to Space Mountain or Peter Pan first and then knock out the rest of the rides.  You will have no problem riding all of the rides before 8am.  If you want to do Rise, get to the gate to Frontier/Galaxy by 745-750am and fast walk to Rise and you'll be there with minimal wait.
> *8/14/22* we did PP, Alice, Toad, Snow White, Pinocchio, then lined up at the gates to Frontierland and Galaxy's edge (in front of Red Rose).  They open the gate once the "welcome to DL announcement" happens and rode BTMRR, Indiana Jones, Pirates and then went to Space Mountain, Buzz and Star Tours without LLs before any waits.
> *8/17/22*  we went to Space Mtn, then went to Fantasyland to line up at the gate to Galaxy edge/Frontierland.  We were close to the front of the line and ended up running a bit to start and then fast walked and were the first people on Rise.  We then did Smugglers, BTMRR, Indy, Pirates, Star Tours and then did a Genie + for Space.  It was about 10:15 at this point.
> *8/19/22 *we went on PP, Snow White and then lined up at the gate for Frontier/Galaxy.  We were again on the first ride for Rise and then hit all of the big park rides until 1030 with minimal to no waits.  Space MTN again we used our Genie+.
> 
> *DCA Early Entry *
> *8/15/22 *we went to the DCA entrance from GC and they started security at 7am and everyone was able to get in early.  We headed towards pixar pier, then cut over to AC to ride Web Slingers and Guardians and walked on both.  My girls wanted to split off and ride incredicoaster, Toy Story and a bunch of other rides. My son and I sprinted from Guardians and got in line at RSR and ended up with a 25 minute wait.  Once done there, we grabbed breakfast at Pixar Pier, did Incredicoaster and Soarin.  Crowds started picking up around 1030am and we went back to the hotel to relax/pool.
> *8/18/22 *we went to downtown disney exit of GC, and were first in line at DCA.  We were the first 4 people on GOTG.  When done, we walked (not fast-walked) to RSR and about 20-30 people were at the rope near RSR.  They dropped the rope around 750 and let everyone queue up.  There was a temp closure when at 8am and eventually it came up and we were about a 5 minute wait.
> 
> Overall, whatever is a priority to you, you can get done.  For us, RSR and Rise were priorities and we were able to get on both rides 2x.  Both are prone to breakdowns, so that is a concern, but if you really want to ride them, you can get there easily, b/c the rope drop people have no chance to get ahead of you.
> 
> *GC Pool* The pool at GC is amazing whether you want to get a ton of sun, or sit and relax with a drink/food in the shade.  We went pretty much each day of our trip (Aug 13-19) and didn't have issues finding seats before 2pm.  After 2pm, or more closer to 4pm, it starts getting really lively and it can be more competitive to find spots.  They are relatively good at screening out people who aren't staying at the GC.  The live music at the pool is super underrated.  We loved the scene there and a server will come around and take your drink/food orders all day, which is convenient.
> 
> *Genie+ *a great value if park hopping, b/c you can bounce between parks all day and use all of the rides available.  If you are doing early entry at one park, once the crowds build, you can start using some LL's at that park, then take a break and do LL's for the afternoon/evening at both/either park.  If you aren't super budget conscious, its worth doing.  There were a few days I added it for my wife who came in the park at 2pm (was working during the day) and she got on 3-4 rides and to me it was worth it, even for a few rides with the waits.
> 
> *Miscellaneous Thoughts *
> 
> *Food stuff - *Beignets & Mint Juleps are insanely good, both original variety and passionfruit (seasonal option).  Drinks at Pym's are super fun, the X-periment and Honey Buzz are great.  Lunch menu at Lamplight Lounge was a disappointment, should have booked a dinner instead).  Storytellers cafe character breakfast was amazing, worth every penny both food wise, service, atmosphere and characters (Aug 16th).  We LOVED the Taro cold brew at Docking Bay7.  At GC, hearthstone and Craftsmen were great, the impossible sausage pizza was a huge hit.  Best value by far was Napolini Pizza which is right at the Downtown Disney exit of GC.  Great prepared salads and delicious pizzas, very reasonable.  We ended up going there a few times to bring back to the hotel.  Trader Sams is a must do if you get a reservation, it was so much fun.
> *Ride takes *Indiana Jones, GOTG were highlights for our family.  (Dinosaur and TOT don't compare in my opinion to either sister-ride).  Small world, Pirates and BTMRR all are much better in DL, BTMRR is amazing at night and in the back row.  Mr Toad's ride is a real trip, one of our favorites.  Space Mountain with the background music I felt was more fun than the WDW version.  RSR and Rise are worth paying $ or rope dropping with Early Entry, truly unbelievable experiences.



Great review!

Just wanted to point out Lamplight Lounge has the same menu for lunch and dinner. Sorry you were disappointed. It's a Lounge, so the menu is not as extensive as a full restaurant would be. We like the food but don't count it as a meal, per se. We go for drinks and share a couple items (if you didn't get the potato skins, you missed the best item on the menu).


----------



## V.I.N.CENT.

becky moore said:


> What room did you stay in? Was it a long hike to the elevator?


We just returned from the Grand as well. Stayed in room 3210, very close to the elevator, great pool view. We only made two early entries out of a possible 4 on our trip. Tips above from drmoore1976 are great! We were a bit shocked at the line for Disneyland in the morning, but it went fast. Got down right at 7 am, made the early entry by 8:30. For our DCA morning, we are big Guardian fans. Walk directly to it and rode 5 times in a row before opening


----------



## tikimao

V.I.N.CENT. said:


> We just returned from the Grand as well. Stayed in room 3210, very close to the elevator, great pool view. We only made two early entries out of a possible 4 on our trip. Tips above from drmoore1976 are great! We were a bit shocked at the line for Disneyland in the morning, but it went fast. Got down right at 7 am, made the early entry by 8:30. For our DCA morning, we are big Guardian fans. Walk directly to it and rode 5 times in a row before opening


So wait...you had to stand in line for an hour and a half to get in for early entry?


----------



## crystal1313

Has anyone experienced any cleanliness issues in the rooms lately?


----------



## kikismom

tikimao said:


> So wait...you had to stand in line for an hour and a half to get in for early entry?


I was wondering this too. That seems crazy.


----------



## tink89

tikimao said:


> So wait...you had to stand in line for an hour and a half to get in for early entry?





kikismom said:


> I was wondering this too. That seems crazy.


Not OP but did stay at GCH recently during EE. I do think OP meant 7:30. not 8:30. We got in line at 7 am each day and at around 7:20/30 they start letting everyone in. If you have EE you show your key once inside by rope drop and are let through.


----------



## evilmommie

drmoore1976 said:


> I just returned from our DLR trip staying at GC, I'm pretty certain our next trip will be back to DLR and not WDW (we are a 4-time WDW visitor), even though our stay at GC cost a bit more than any trip we had at WDW (2 deluxe stays).  For any first time visitors coming soon, you are in for a treat.  Here are a few of our highlights and I'm hoping to give some insight a few of the hot topics I've seen in the chats of late.
> 
> *Early Entry* -- This is an amazing benefit to staying at GC.  We took advantage of it all 5 park days we had and no matter what you are looking for (paid LL attractions or volume of rides), it can work if you are willing to get downstairs a little early to the DCA or Downtown Disney exits for security.  Best option was the DD exit as being at the front gates of DCA and DL are preferred for Early Entry, unless you are looking for Pixar Pier attractions or Soarin.  If you have an early riser in the family, have that person get down to security by 630am and you'll be fine.  The rest of the group can trickle down sometime before 7am, but make sure they all get to you by 6:55am b/c the line starts getting screened right at 7.  Once you get in, you'll be able to walk to the front gates and get a spot right at the front of one of the entrances.  We were first in line each day at the gates.
> 
> *DL Early Entry*- you can ride each ride at Tomorrowland or Fantasyland if you want.  Prioritize going to Space Mountain or Peter Pan first and then knock out the rest of the rides.  You will have no problem riding all of the rides before 8am.  If you want to do Rise, get to the gate to Frontier/Galaxy by 745-750am and fast walk to Rise and you'll be there with minimal wait.
> *8/14/22* we did PP, Alice, Toad, Snow White, Pinocchio, then lined up at the gates to Frontierland and Galaxy's edge (in front of Red Rose).  They open the gate once the "welcome to DL announcement" happens and rode BTMRR, Indiana Jones, Pirates and then went to Space Mountain, Buzz and Star Tours without LLs before any waits.
> *8/17/22*  we went to Space Mtn, then went to Fantasyland to line up at the gate to Galaxy edge/Frontierland.  We were close to the front of the line and ended up running a bit to start and then fast walked and were the first people on Rise.  We then did Smugglers, BTMRR, Indy, Pirates, Star Tours and then did a Genie + for Space.  It was about 10:15 at this point.
> *8/19/22 *we went on PP, Snow White and then lined up at the gate for Frontier/Galaxy.  We were again on the first ride for Rise and then hit all of the big park rides until 1030 with minimal to no waits.  Space MTN again we used our Genie+.
> 
> *DCA Early Entry *
> *8/15/22 *we went to the DCA entrance from GC and they started security at 7am and everyone was able to get in early.  We headed towards pixar pier, then cut over to AC to ride Web Slingers and Guardians and walked on both.  My girls wanted to split off and ride incredicoaster, Toy Story and a bunch of other rides. My son and I sprinted from Guardians and got in line at RSR and ended up with a 25 minute wait.  Once done there, we grabbed breakfast at Pixar Pier, did Incredicoaster and Soarin.  Crowds started picking up around 1030am and we went back to the hotel to relax/pool.
> *8/18/22 *we went to downtown disney exit of GC, and were first in line at DCA.  We were the first 4 people on GOTG.  When done, we walked (not fast-walked) to RSR and about 20-30 people were at the rope near RSR.  They dropped the rope around 750 and let everyone queue up.  There was a temp closure when at 8am and eventually it came up and we were about a 5 minute wait.
> 
> Overall, whatever is a priority to you, you can get done.  For us, RSR and Rise were priorities and we were able to get on both rides 2x.  Both are prone to breakdowns, so that is a concern, but if you really want to ride them, you can get there easily, b/c the rope drop people have no chance to get ahead of you.
> 
> *GC Pool* The pool at GC is amazing whether you want to get a ton of sun, or sit and relax with a drink/food in the shade.  We went pretty much each day of our trip (Aug 13-19) and didn't have issues finding seats before 2pm.  After 2pm, or more closer to 4pm, it starts getting really lively and it can be more competitive to find spots.  They are relatively good at screening out people who aren't staying at the GC.  The live music at the pool is super underrated.  We loved the scene there and a server will come around and take your drink/food orders all day, which is convenient.
> 
> *Genie+ *a great value if park hopping, b/c you can bounce between parks all day and use all of the rides available.  If you are doing early entry at one park, once the crowds build, you can start using some LL's at that park, then take a break and do LL's for the afternoon/evening at both/either park.  If you aren't super budget conscious, its worth doing.  There were a few days I added it for my wife who came in the park at 2pm (was working during the day) and she got on 3-4 rides and to me it was worth it, even for a few rides with the waits.
> 
> *Miscellaneous Thoughts *
> 
> *Food stuff - *Beignets & Mint Juleps are insanely good, both original variety and passionfruit (seasonal option).  Drinks at Pym's are super fun, the X-periment and Honey Buzz are great.  Lunch menu at Lamplight Lounge was a disappointment, should have booked a dinner instead).  Storytellers cafe character breakfast was amazing, worth every penny both food wise, service, atmosphere and characters (Aug 16th).  We LOVED the Taro cold brew at Docking Bay7.  At GC, hearthstone and Craftsmen were great, the impossible sausage pizza was a huge hit.  Best value by far was Napolini Pizza which is right at the Downtown Disney exit of GC.  Great prepared salads and delicious pizzas, very reasonable.  We ended up going there a few times to bring back to the hotel.  Trader Sams is a must do if you get a reservation, it was so much fun.
> *Ride takes *Indiana Jones, GOTG were highlights for our family.  (Dinosaur and TOT don't compare in my opinion to either sister-ride).  Small world, Pirates and BTMRR all are much better in DL, BTMRR is amazing at night and in the back row.  Mr Toad's ride is a real trip, one of our favorites.  Space Mountain with the background music I felt was more fun than the WDW version.  RSR and Rise are worth paying $ or rope dropping with Early Entry, truly unbelievable experiences.


Best recap in a long time! Thank you.


----------



## kikismom

When you order food poolside is it from Craftsman or Hearthstone or somewhere else? We are going to have lunch at the pool one of our days and I was curious about the menu.


----------



## DLgal

kikismom said:


> When you order food poolside is it from Craftsman or Hearthstone or somewhere else? We are going to have lunch at the pool one of our days and I was curious about the menu.



It comes from Craftsman Grill.


----------



## DLgal

crystal1313 said:


> Has anyone experienced any cleanliness issues in the rooms lately?



We stayed in 2 different rooms in July.  The first one could have used a vacuum. The second one was spotless. The first one was a Club Level room on the 6th floor. The second was on the 4th floor, non CL.


----------



## twodogs

Is daily housekeeping now back to “standard” for all rooms or do you have to request it still?


----------



## DLgal

twodogs said:


> Is daily housekeeping now back to “standard” for all rooms or do you have to request it still?



We didn't get it on our non club level 2 night stay.


----------



## V.I.N.CENT.

tikimao said:


> So wait...you had to stand in line for an hour and a half to get in for early entry?


Typo, 7:30 not 8:30


----------



## Jack_Burton

drmoore1976 said:


> I just returned from our DLR trip staying at GC, I'm pretty certain our next trip will be back to DLR and not WDW (we are a 4-time WDW visitor), even though our stay at GC cost a bit more than any trip we had at WDW (2 deluxe stays).  For any first time visitors coming soon, you are in for a treat.  Here are a few of our highlights and I'm hoping to give some insight a few of the hot topics I've seen in the chats of late.
> 
> *Early Entry* -- This is an amazing benefit to staying at GC.  We took advantage of it all 5 park days we had and no matter what you are looking for (paid LL attractions or volume of rides), it can work if you are willing to get downstairs a little early to the DCA or Downtown Disney exits for security.  Best option was the DD exit as being at the front gates of DCA and DL are preferred for Early Entry, unless you are looking for Pixar Pier attractions or Soarin.  If you have an early riser in the family, have that person get down to security by 630am and you'll be fine.  The rest of the group can trickle down sometime before 7am, but make sure they all get to you by 6:55am b/c the line starts getting screened right at 7.  Once you get in, you'll be able to walk to the front gates and get a spot right at the front of one of the entrances.  We were first in line each day at the gates.
> 
> *DL Early Entry*- you can ride each ride at Tomorrowland or Fantasyland if you want.  Prioritize going to Space Mountain or Peter Pan first and then knock out the rest of the rides.  You will have no problem riding all of the rides before 8am.  If you want to do Rise, get to the gate to Frontier/Galaxy by 745-750am and fast walk to Rise and you'll be there with minimal wait.
> *8/14/22* we did PP, Alice, Toad, Snow White, Pinocchio, then lined up at the gates to Frontierland and Galaxy's edge (in front of Red Rose).  They open the gate once the "welcome to DL announcement" happens and rode BTMRR, Indiana Jones, Pirates and then went to Space Mountain, Buzz and Star Tours without LLs before any waits.
> *8/17/22*  we went to Space Mtn, then went to Fantasyland to line up at the gate to Galaxy edge/Frontierland.  We were close to the front of the line and ended up running a bit to start and then fast walked and were the first people on Rise.  We then did Smugglers, BTMRR, Indy, Pirates, Star Tours and then did a Genie + for Space.  It was about 10:15 at this point.
> *8/19/22 *we went on PP, Snow White and then lined up at the gate for Frontier/Galaxy.  We were again on the first ride for Rise and then hit all of the big park rides until 1030 with minimal to no waits.  Space MTN again we used our Genie+.
> 
> *DCA Early Entry *
> *8/15/22 *we went to the DCA entrance from GC and they started security at 7am and everyone was able to get in early.  We headed towards pixar pier, then cut over to AC to ride Web Slingers and Guardians and walked on both.  My girls wanted to split off and ride incredicoaster, Toy Story and a bunch of other rides. My son and I sprinted from Guardians and got in line at RSR and ended up with a 25 minute wait.  Once done there, we grabbed breakfast at Pixar Pier, did Incredicoaster and Soarin.  Crowds started picking up around 1030am and we went back to the hotel to relax/pool.
> *8/18/22 *we went to downtown disney exit of GC, and were first in line at DCA.  We were the first 4 people on GOTG.  When done, we walked (not fast-walked) to RSR and about 20-30 people were at the rope near RSR.  They dropped the rope around 750 and let everyone queue up.  There was a temp closure when at 8am and eventually it came up and we were about a 5 minute wait.
> 
> Overall, whatever is a priority to you, you can get done.  For us, RSR and Rise were priorities and we were able to get on both rides 2x.  Both are prone to breakdowns, so that is a concern, but if you really want to ride them, you can get there easily, b/c the rope drop people have no chance to get ahead of you.
> 
> *GC Pool* The pool at GC is amazing whether you want to get a ton of sun, or sit and relax with a drink/food in the shade.  We went pretty much each day of our trip (Aug 13-19) and didn't have issues finding seats before 2pm.  After 2pm, or more closer to 4pm, it starts getting really lively and it can be more competitive to find spots.  They are relatively good at screening out people who aren't staying at the GC.  The live music at the pool is super underrated.  We loved the scene there and a server will come around and take your drink/food orders all day, which is convenient.
> 
> *Genie+ *a great value if park hopping, b/c you can bounce between parks all day and use all of the rides available.  If you are doing early entry at one park, once the crowds build, you can start using some LL's at that park, then take a break and do LL's for the afternoon/evening at both/either park.  If you aren't super budget conscious, its worth doing.  There were a few days I added it for my wife who came in the park at 2pm (was working during the day) and she got on 3-4 rides and to me it was worth it, even for a few rides with the waits.
> 
> *Miscellaneous Thoughts *
> 
> *Food stuff - *Beignets & Mint Juleps are insanely good, both original variety and passionfruit (seasonal option).  Drinks at Pym's are super fun, the X-periment and Honey Buzz are great.  Lunch menu at Lamplight Lounge was a disappointment, should have booked a dinner instead).  Storytellers cafe character breakfast was amazing, worth every penny both food wise, service, atmosphere and characters (Aug 16th).  We LOVED the Taro cold brew at Docking Bay7.  At GC, hearthstone and Craftsmen were great, the impossible sausage pizza was a huge hit.  Best value by far was Napolini Pizza which is right at the Downtown Disney exit of GC.  Great prepared salads and delicious pizzas, very reasonable.  We ended up going there a few times to bring back to the hotel.  Trader Sams is a must do if you get a reservation, it was so much fun.
> *Ride takes *Indiana Jones, GOTG were highlights for our family.  (Dinosaur and TOT don't compare in my opinion to either sister-ride).  Small world, Pirates and BTMRR all are much better in DL, BTMRR is amazing at night and in the back row.  Mr Toad's ride is a real trip, one of our favorites.  Space Mountfin with the background music I felt was more fun than the WDW version.  RSR and Rise are worth paying $ or rope dropping with Early Entry, truly unbelievable experiences.



Moved post to other board, thanks for the heads up guys!


----------



## bpx2

twodogs said:


> Is daily housekeeping now back to “standard” for all rooms or do you have to request it still?


We’ve had normal daily housekeeping without asking for our past two stays.


----------



## Malcon10t

We've been getting daily housekeeping without request since just before Christmas.


----------



## Disney0010

We have yet to have any type housecleaning at GCH since the reopening. Last year at WDW, we stayed five nights at the Riviera and had housekeeping twice. Each time they emptied the trash and swapped out bath towels. That was it.


----------



## finchy3

We recently stayed 14 nights and had a full room clean on day's 4,8 and 12, we received no daily towel and trash in-between


----------



## Jack_Burton

Is it a fairly short walk from GE back to GC?  On the map it looks like half a mile at most. I think my kids scheduled a droid building before lunch and the plan was to take the droids back to the room after and grab lunch.  I'm assuming carrying them around on rides isn't fun.


----------



## DLgal

Jack_Burton said:


> Is it a fairly short walk from GE back to GC?  On the map it looks like half a mile at most. I think my kids scheduled a droid building before lunch and the plan was to take the droids back to the room after and grab lunch.  I'm assuming carrying them around on rides isn't fun.



You can get a locker on Main Street for $10.

It's about a 15 minute walk back to GCH from GE.


----------



## drmoore1976

Jack_Burton said:


> Is it a fairly short walk from GE back to GC?  On the map it looks like half a mile at most. I think my kids scheduled a droid building before lunch and the plan was to take the droids back to the room after and grab lunch.  I'm assuming carrying them around on rides isn't fun.


It is.  We did it 2 days late morning to head back to the pool.  Galaxy's edge back to GC, I would say 10 mins.  Its honestly unreal how quick it is to get from the very back of DL park to the exit.  I'm saying 10 mins to the DD entrance for GC, it may take a few mins back to where your room is.  My son got a droid in the morning one day and it was not something you want to be hauling around in the park.  He enjoyed letting it roam on the ground a bit and use the remote control, but i would plan on a quick trip back to the hotel to drop it off.


----------



## drmoore1976

twodogs said:


> Is daily housekeeping now back to “standard” for all rooms or do you have to request it still?


We had cleaning daily.  One day we were in our room midday on a park break and let the staff know we just needed H20 and towels and i brought the trash cans out to empty, but they were there daily to clean like normal.  They did a great job for us.


----------



## drmoore1976

V.I.N.CENT. said:


> We just returned from the Grand as well. Stayed in room 3210, very close to the elevator, great pool view. We only made two early entries out of a possible 4 on our trip. Tips above from drmoore1976 are great! We were a bit shocked at the line for Disneyland in the morning, but it went fast. Got down right at 7 am, made the early entry by 8:30. For our DCA morning, we are big Guardian fans. Walk directly to it and rode 5 times in a row before opening


Great call about how shocking the line is when you first see it at either DCA entrance or the exit to Downtown Disney (for Front Gates of DCA/DL).  If someone in your party can get down 30 mins early, you'll be in the first 20 groups to get through security, but even if you get closer to 7am, security moves fast and you'll still get a good spot in line at either park gates.  Key thing is, when you see a HUGE line for security, don't freak out, it moves fast and you'll still be fine for Early Entry.  They tended to let you into the park a few mins early and usually they pre-scan the first 10 people or so in line so they can just fly through the turnstyles.


----------



## crazycatlady

Has the turn-down service returned?


----------



## Aurora0427

Does anyone think there’s a chance of a magic key late fall discount for Sunday through Thursday? We want to stay that first Thursday in December.


----------



## kikismom

Aurora0427 said:


> Does anyone think there’s a chance of a magic key late fall discount for Sunday through Thursday? We want to stay that first Thursday in December.


I'm waiting for a discount too, not MK though. I researched about a month or so ago and they seem to put out the seasonal discounts mid September each year and they go through mid December for stay dates.


----------



## DLgal

crazycatlady said:


> Has the turn-down service returned?



Yes, for Club Level rooms.


----------



## DLgal

Aurora0427 said:


> Does anyone think there’s a chance of a magic key late fall discount for Sunday through Thursday? We want to stay that first Thursday in December.



Yes. Should go through Dec 16.


----------



## Aurora0427

DLgal said:


> Yes. Should go through Dec 16.



Awesome. Thank You!


----------



## Aurora0427

kikismom said:


> I'm waiting for a discount too, not MK though. I researched about a month or so ago and they seem to put out the seasonal discounts mid September each year and they go through mid December for stay dates.



This is super helpful…. Thank You!!!! I keep checking obsessively.


----------



## crazycatlady

DLgal said:


> Yes, for Club Level rooms.


But not for regular rooms yet? I wonder if that is going to be one of those neat little things that went away during COVID but never returns.


----------



## DLgal

crazycatlady said:


> But not for regular rooms yet? I wonder if that is going to be one of those neat little things that went away during COVID but never returns.



I feel like that went away way before covid.


----------



## lily_belle

DLgal said:


> I feel like that went away way before covid.


We had it every night of our December 2019 standard room stay.


----------



## DLgal

lily_belle said:


> We had it every night of our December 2019 standard room stay.



And we didn't get it at all on our 3 night July 2019 vacation.


----------



## lily_belle

Is room service back yet? I was hoping to order a little something the mornings before the convention.

edit: Never mind! Found the menu of what they offer.


----------



## Jack_Burton

Great info everyone, quick question that's probably been answered thousands of times regarding room request. We reserved a 2BR suite, checking in today. (For some reason you can only check in online 48 hours out, so hopefully we don't have to wait in a huge line at front desk). I'm not familiar with what views are associated with the specific parts of the hotel.  What area/view should we request to be close to DCA and DL entrances but not too far from the pool/restaurants in that area?


----------



## crazycatlady

DLgal said:


> And we didn't get it at all on our 3 night July 2019 vacation.


Really? We had it every night on our October 2019 stay. I really feel like that is a fun little touch to help with the sting of the price of the rooms.


----------



## Malcon10t

Jack_Burton said:


> Great info everyone, quick question that's probably been answered thousands of times regarding room request. We reserved a 2BR suite, checking in today. (For some reason you can only check in online 48 hours out, so hopefully we don't have to wait in a huge line at front desk). I'm not familiar with what views are associated with the specific parts of the hotel.  What area/view should we request to be close to DCA and DL entrances but not too far from the pool/restaurants in that area?


There are a very limited number of 2 bedroom suites, and as the game of Tetris has been played by now, not sure you will actually get to request a specific area this late in the game.  Most of the 2 bedrooms will be the ends of hallways.  See Pic below for areas like 447/450/357.


----------



## Malcon10t

Jack_Burton said:


> Great info everyone, quick question that's probably been answered thousands of times regarding room request. We reserved a 2BR suite, checking in today. (For some reason you can only check in online 48 hours out, so hopefully we don't have to wait in a huge line at front desk). I'm not familiar with what views are associated with the specific parts of the hotel.  What area/view should we request to be close to DCA and DL entrances but not too far from the pool/restaurants in that area?


Curious the view you got and where about it was.


----------



## RoseColored97

We just booked a cabana for late October. Super excited! This is such a dream come true to stay at the Grand Californian. I never thought we could have stayed here, especially with the price of rooms now, but now we're not only staying in a Woods/Courtyard view room - we're also doing a cabana. I keep saying this is a one time stay and we'll return to Disneyland Hotel after this. We shall see!


----------



## Jack_Burton

Malcon10t said:


> Curious the view you got and where about it was.


It's basically a 2BR suite but seems more like connecting rooms but worked great. View is a pool view directly on opposite side of the big pool slide. Right next to elevator that drops us down next to the napa restaurant. Great location


----------



## SeaDis

RoseColored97 said:


> We just booked a cabana for late October. Super excited! This is such a dream come true to stay at the Grand Californian. I never thought we could have stayed here, especially with the price of rooms now, but now we're not only staying in a Woods/Courtyard view room - we're also doing a cabana. I keep saying this is a one time stay and we'll return to Disneyland Hotel after this. We shall see!


Congrats.  After first GCH stay, if you end up in love, it can be hard to walk past that entrance on your way to DLH.  There is that feeling "If you lived here, you'd be home by now".

But every trip was different.  The prices & value proposition changes all the time depending on what's happening at the resort (construction) and with your group/family.  If choosing DLH or PPH over GCH was the difference in going or not going, then it's a no brainer.  You can always drop into the GCH on a future trip for a stroll (And to plan your next stay)


----------



## Malcon10t

Jack_Burton said:


> It's basically a 2BR suite but seems more like connecting rooms but worked great. View is a pool view directly on opposite side of the big pool slide. Right next to elevator that drops us down next to the napa restaurant. Great location


2 bedroom suites are a 1 bedrm suite with a connecting room.  We are currently in a 1 bedrm and we get the same room when we do 2 bedroom, just with the connecting door open.


----------



## Malcon10t

SeaDis said:


> Congrats.  After first GCH stay, if you end up in love, it can be hard to walk past that entrance on your way to DLH.  There is that feeling "If you lived here, you'd be home by now".
> 
> But every trip was different.  The prices & value proposition changes all the time depending on what's happening at the resort (construction) and with your group/family.  If choosing DLH or PPH over GCH was the difference in going or not going, then it's a no brainer.  You can always drop into the GCH on a future trip for a stroll (And to plan your next stay)


And not everyone is going to find that love.  I tried so many times to find the love of the Grand, and finally just figured out we love DLH too much to keep trying.


----------



## AndrewC

Anyone get a depressed feeling after they book their stay? 

It’s killing me a little this year that I paid $727/night (before tax) for the Grand and DLH (split stay) was $705 on two nights and over $600 on the other two! Seven nights between DLH and Grand absolutely kicked me in the gut this year, I can’t tell if it’s inflation or just very strong demand, or both but ouch…

I seriously debated staying off site this year but I want the Grand for the two Halloween party nights I’m doing so I can use their entrance to beats the main gate line and I absolutely love the classic historical feeling of DLH so I had to stay there a couple nights (start and end of my trip).

Prices for everything certainly are higher this year that’s for sure!


----------



## DisneylandFan22

AndrewC said:


> Anyone get a depressed feeling after they book their stay?
> 
> It’s killing me a little this year that I paid $727/night (before tax) for the Grand and DLH (split stay) was $705 on two nights and over $600 on the other two! Seven nights between DLH and Grand absolutely kicked me in the gut this year, I can’t tell if it’s inflation or just very strong demand, or both but ouch…
> 
> I seriously debated staying off site this year but I want the Grand for the two Halloween party nights I’m doing so I can use their entrance to beats the main gate line and I absolutely love the classic historical feeling of DLH so I had to stay there a couple nights (start and end of my trip).
> 
> Prices for everything certainly are higher this year that’s for sure!


You are not alone. It is my first time taking the leap to stay there, and the price has been a tough pill to swallow.


----------



## RoseColored97

SeaDis said:


> Congrats.  After first GCH stay, if you end up in love, it can be hard to walk past that entrance on your way to DLH.  There is that feeling "If you lived here, you'd be home by now".
> 
> But every trip was different.  The prices & value proposition changes all the time depending on what's happening at the resort (construction) and with your group/family.  If choosing DLH or PPH over GCH was the difference in going or not going, then it's a no brainer.  You can always drop into the GCH on a future trip for a stroll (And to plan your next stay)



One of the reasons we love the DLH is for the light up headboards! We've only stayed CL facing Downtown Disney, which that view can't be beat. Agreed - we may look at the entrance and regret our decision in later trips. Those few steps really make a difference late at night, even though we just got done walking 20,000+ steps during the day lol


----------



## McSmooth

Does the GC do any kind of Halloween decor in October?


----------



## Tigger's ally

AndrewC said:


> Anyone get a depressed feeling after they book their stay?
> 
> It’s killing me a little this year that I paid $727/night (before tax) for the Grand and DLH (split stay) was $705 on two nights and over $600 on the other two! Seven nights between DLH and Grand absolutely kicked me in the gut this year, I can’t tell if it’s inflation or just very strong demand, or both but ouch…
> 
> I seriously debated staying off site this year but I want the Grand for the two Halloween party nights I’m doing so I can use their entrance to beats the main gate line and I absolutely love the classic historical feeling of DLH so I had to stay there a couple nights (start and end of my trip).
> 
> Prices for everything certainly are higher this year that’s for sure!


I travel for work, mostly through the midwest and south, and here is what I have seen before and during Covid, then after.

1. Prices at normal Hilton (Hampton, Hilton Garden Inn, etc.) were about $110-$125 before,  $100 during, and that same hotel room now is around $140-!$170 now.
2.  Hotels were rarely full beore, totally empty during and back to full now.
3.  Service was great before and during, terrible now.
4.  Breakfast was good before, in a bag during, and about half as good now.

Restaurants follow same trend.  Fast food though has terrible service across the board, all brands except for 2 (Chickfila & Culvers).

I stayed at a hotel in Ft. Wayne IN during Covid that had 4 stories.  When I walked in, the guy asked me which floor I wanted and I said it didn't matter, he said he had a guy staying on the first floor, the other three were totally empty.  It was 11 p.m.  I took the fourth floor....the whole floor!


----------



## DLgal

McSmooth said:


> Does the GC do any kind of Halloween decor in October?



Yup, they sure do! The lobby will have a large edible showpiece (it was Oogie Boogie last year, I think) and the lobby pop up shop will have themed  treats for sale.


----------



## truetink

Hi all!  We had our first stay at the Grand Californian and our first visit to Disneyland and it was amazing!!!! - I can’t say enough about how wonderful it was - I’ll have to post at some point in the future in one of those DL vs WDW posts that always crop up. I do have one random question though. We stayed on the villas side and the TVs didn’t have the mickey cartoons channel like they do at the WDW resorts but it was on the TV in the Disneyland cabanas and playing in the GCH lobby.  So does the Disneyland resort and Grand Californian hotel side have that, just not the villas?  I know, strange question - but it’s a family favorite during down time in the room.                                                                        

And, yes, I did take the time to write to Disneyland and the Grand Californian to thank the cast members for such an amazing experience that renewed my faith in the Disney customer service model - such a wonderful vacation!


----------



## DLgal

truetink said:


> Hi all!  We had our first stay at the Grand Californian and our first visit to Disneyland and it was amazing!!!! - I can’t say enough about how wonderful it was - I’ll have to post at some point in the future in one of those DL vs WDW posts that always crop up. I do have one random question though. We stayed on the villas side and the TVs didn’t have the mickey cartoons channel like they do at the WDW resorts but it was on the TV in the Disneyland cabanas and playing in the GCH lobby.  So does the Disneyland resort and Grand Californian hotel side have that, just not the villas?  I know, strange question - but it’s a family favorite during down time in the room.
> 
> And, yes, I did take the time to write to Disneyland and the Grand Californian to thank the cast members for such an amazing experience that renewed my faith in the Disney customer service model - such a wonderful vacation!



We definitely had the Mickey cartoon channel in our hotel side room in July.


----------



## truetink

DLgal said:


> We definitely had the Mickey cartoon channel in our hotel side room in July.


Thank you!  That’s great to know. I know it seems silly, but it’s the little things sometimes that give that extra magic.


----------



## DizMe

DLgal said:


> We definitely had the Mickey cartoon channel in our hotel side room in July.


We also had it in our standard room at DLH.


----------



## truetink

DizMe said:


> We also had it in our standard room at DLH.


Thank you!  I really appreciate the response!


----------



## DisneylandFan22

Is the Mickey channel what they have on as the main channel by default? Any other cool little touches in the room like this?


----------



## DLgal

DisneylandFan22 said:


> Is the Mickey channel what they have on as the main channel by default? Any other cool little touches in the room like this?



No. The default channel is an information channel with Disney music playing on a loop.


----------



## truetink

DisneylandFan22 said:


> Is the Mickey channel what they have on as the main channel by default? Any other cool little touches in the room like this?


No, I think it’s called classic cartoons or something like that and it shows cartoon shorts on a loop (like those they are based MMRR on).


----------



## DizMe

truetink said:


> Thank you!  I really appreciate the response!


You're welcome. My daughter, my grandson and I all had a blast watching those cartoons! We giggled right along with the 5-year-old . Probably would never have seen it if I hadn't been with a kid!


----------



## Amber1279

I have an EE question. We are a large family grouping traveling and part of our group is staying at GCH and others off-site. Does only 1 member of the party need to show their room key or does everyone?


----------



## Version 6

Amber1279 said:


> I have an EE question. We are a large family grouping traveling and part of our group is staying at GCH and others off-site. Does only 1 member of the party need to show their room key or does everyone?



You'll need to show room key *and* reservation and they will do a head count to make sure the number of people trying to get through matches the number of people on the reservation.


----------



## Amber1279

Version 6 said:


> You'll need to show room key *and* reservation and they will do a head count to make sure the number of people trying to get through matches the number of people on the reservation.


So all the reservations for all 11 are under 1 Disney account (mom/grandma) so everyone has reservations for the park together, but are not all staying on property.


----------



## Version 6

Amber1279 said:


> So all the reservations for all 11 are under 1 Disney account (mom/grandma) so everyone has reservations for the park together, but are not all staying on property.



The people who are *not* staying on property will not be able to access early entry.


----------



## Huskerpaul

Amber1279 said:


> So all the reservations for all 11 are under 1 Disney account (mom/grandma) so everyone has reservations for the park together, but are not all staying on property.


They look at the hotel reservation section of the aps to verify, not the park reservations.


----------



## Malcon10t

Amber1279 said:


> So all the reservations for all 11 are under 1 Disney account (mom/grandma) so everyone has reservations for the park together, but are not all staying on property.


If your GCH reservation is for 5 people,  5 will be allowed thru.  So no, you can't have 1 hotel reservation and have 11 people use EE.  Defeats the purpose of the perk.


----------



## mouschievous

Man, I wish we had magic bands.  At WDW they just scan your MB and that tells them if you get in or not. So much easier!


----------



## Mr. Mike

mouschievous said:


> Man, I wish we had magic bands.


Magic bands are coming to DLR soon.  (I love magic bands.)


----------



## mouschievous

Mr. Mike said:


> Magic bands are coming to DLR soon.  (I love magic bands.)


It'll be interesting to see when they finally get here. They said this year but they're running out of year!


----------



## tink89

Malcon10t said:


> And not everyone is going to find that love.  I tried so many times to find the love of the Grand, and finally just figured out we love DLH too much to keep trying.


I agree. We have stayed at DLH many times but never at the GCH because of the cost and it just didn't feel Disney enough. We finally stayed last month and I was worried we were all gonna love it and have to save more for every DL vacation but it was not the case. We did love the hotel, the proximity is 100% its best feature, DD loved the pool, but we missed DLH. We missed the coffee shop, the shops are better at DLH, the rooms are bigger, and there are fewer guests walking in and out or out and about. We might do split stays with GCH but DLH will continue to be our first choice unless it is 100 degrees like last month then we will choose GCH for the proximity.


----------



## Malcon10t

When my DIL did early entry on Sunday, they asked for keys for all 3 (boys are 7 and 9) and the reservation on her phone.


----------



## DizFan13

DH and I just booked our first on-site stay at the Grand Californian for Nov. 18-23. We're so excited! We used to visit DLR often, but haven't been since 2018 (many trips to WDW in the meantime).

I'll be working my way through this thread, but if anyone wants to share their favorite tips or tricks about this hotel, I'd love that!


----------



## whoever

Malcon10t said:


> When my DIL did early entry on Sunday, they asked for keys for all 3 (boys are 7 and 9) and the reservation on her phone.


Good to know.  We didn't normally carry the hotel keys for all of our party historically, just needed one for the group.


----------



## camille4750

Malcon10t said:


> When my DIL did early entry on Sunday, they asked for keys for all 3 (boys are 7 and 9) and the reservation on her phone.


Weird. We just did 4 days of EE and they only asked one of us (5 total) for a key. They didn’t seem overly vigilant about it. I’m guessing it depends on the cm a bit.


----------



## Malcon10t

camille4750 said:


> Weird. We just did 4 days of EE and they only asked one of us (5 total) for a key. They didn’t seem overly vigilant about it. I’m guessing it depends on the cm a bit.


It really does, and if it is busy, they are more vigilant.


----------



## RoseColored97

Great to know about the keys. Does anyone know what happens if you don't have a reservation handy? My mom doesn't use a cell phone (I know, I know...) and so won't have the reservation handy on the phone. I guess we could print off the reservation, but we would need to be extra sure not to drop it because I would hate for that info to be out there if lost.


----------



## Mr. Mike

RoseColored97 said:


> I guess we could print off the reservation, but we would need to be extra sure not to drop it because I would hate for that info to be out there if lost.


Suggestion: Get a lanyard for your mom to wear. Fold up the printed reservation and tuck into the lanyard pocket. Problem solved.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Mr. Mike said:


> Suggestion: Get a lanyard for your mom to wear. Fold up the printed reservation and tuck into the lanyard pocket. Problem solved.


This is a great idea! Make sure it's a closable lanyard pouch just to be extra safe.


----------



## DnA2010

Malcon10t said:


> When my DIL did early entry on Sunday, they asked for keys for all 3 (boys are 7 and 9) and the reservation on her phone.





camille4750 said:


> Weird. We just did 4 days of EE and they only asked one of us (5 total) for a key. They didn’t seem overly vigilant about it. I’m guessing it depends on the cm a bit.



We stayed at the GC last week and did EE for Wed/Thurs/Fri (Dl/DCA/DL) and just showed 1 key for our group of 8, no actual showing of our reservation on the app- no one seemed to care very much.


----------



## Chereya

For those of you that are there this week, is there still NO separate entrance gate for EE entry as stated in the first post?


----------



## DnA2010

Chereya said:


> For those of you that are there this week, is there still NO separate entrance gate for EE entry as stated in the first post?



I was in the parks last Wed/Thurs/Fri, Wed and Fri and DL and no separate line.


----------



## Chereya

DnA2010 said:


> I was in the parks last Wed/Thurs/Fri, Wed and Fri and DL and no separate line.


Thanks for re-confirming! How does that all work with EE guests mixed in with non EE guests? Does everyone just wait in line and all go in at 7:30? Is the benefit that EE can get past the rope at the end of main street once inside the park at 7:30?


----------



## jordan13402

Chereya said:


> Thanks for re-confirming! How does that all work with EE guests mixed in with non EE guests? Does everyone just wait in line and all go in at 7:30? Is the benefit that EE can get past the rope at the end of main street once inside the park at 7:30?


yep, everyone is let in at once but then at the rope drop area hotel guests can keep going


----------



## Chereya

Thanks for clarifying that for me! It helps a lot wrapping my head around the new changes 


jordan13402 said:


> yep, everyone is let in at once but then at the rope drop area hotel guests can keep going


----------



## drmoore1976

jordan13402 said:


> yep, everyone is let in at once but then at the rope drop area hotel guests can keep going


For DL, you'll veer to the right as you get near the hub and show your room key/reservation on your phone and they'll let you pass, everyone else gets herded behind the rope... its a remarkable feeling seeing that massive crowd just standing and watching as you walk from Tomorrowland to Fantasyland and vice versa through the castle.  If you are interested in rope dropping Rise, you have a big headstart on everyone who is roped off, as you can wait in line for when they open the big doors from FL near Red Rose Tavern.  If you don't like Rise, you can get right to Big Thunder quickly and ride it a few times at rope drop... you just need to be prepared to dodge people running towards Galaxy's edge if you are heading to Frontier/New Orleans square.


----------



## jordan13402

drmoore1976 said:


> For DL, you'll veer to the right as you get near the hub and show your room key/reservation on your phone and they'll let you pass, everyone else gets herded behind the rope... its a remarkable feeling seeing that massive crowd just standing and watching as you walk from Tomorrowland to Fantasyland and vice versa through the castle.  If you are interested in rope dropping Rise, you have a big headstart on everyone who is roped off, as you can wait in line for when they open the big doors from FL near Red Rose Tavern.  If you don't like Rise, you can get right to Big Thunder quickly and ride it a few times at rope drop... you just need to be prepared to dodge people running towards Galaxy's edge if you are heading to Frontier/New Orleans square.


and the DCA area is right by Avengers campus right?


----------



## drmoore1976

jordan13402 said:


> yep, everyone is let in at once but then at the rope drop area hotel guests can keep going


.


jordan13402 said:


> and the DCA area is right by Avengers campus right?


yes, its right in the Carthay Circle - Avengers area where they split up EE guests and the other rope-droppers.  If you are interested in RSR for rope drop, try to get over to Cars land before 8am and you can beat the mass rush of people and get a good spot in line.  As long as the ride is not down (which it feels like happens a lot), you can look at anywhere from 10-20 mins to walk on.  But, get there before 8 because the line builds up so quick.


----------



## asgaga

has anyone done package delivery to the hotel? is it easy to use and do all shops allow it?


----------



## crazycatlady

We are staying at the GC in November for Dapper Day. My reservation doesn't show up on my reservations. Is there a trick to getting a conference room to show on your account?


----------



## DizMe

crazycatlady said:


> We are staying at the GC in November for Dapper Day. My reservation doesn't show up on my reservations. Is there a trick to getting a conference room to show on your account?


Have you tried linking it with your confirmation number from Dapper Day convention? I mean, go to the Disneyland app/site and try entering your confirmation number yourself.


----------



## RoseColored97

Any experience with the in-room celebrations?


----------



## Aurora0427

So we are doing our first stay at the GCH in November…. I booked using the Disney visa discount that was released today. No standard or woods views available…..  I had to book a DTD view. I realize this will be louder, but we have older children, no nappers, and we’ll be up for EE hour both days. I always wear earplugs and my kids could sleep through the apocalypse. 

Does anyone have any tips for a room request or an area with that view? 

We check in 11-30… will all the holiday decorations be up at the hotel? 

Thanks! This is a bucket list item for myself and my parents, so we’re really excited!


----------



## tikimao

crazycatlady said:


> We are staying at the GC in November for Dapper Day. My reservation doesn't show up on my reservations. Is there a trick to getting a conference room to show on your account?


I just linked a conference reservation. Copy and paste the confirmation number into the app, in the hotel section. I don't think it happens automatically with conference reservations.....but admittedly, that's just a guess. 



Aurora0427 said:


> So we are doing our first stay at the GCH in November…. I booked using the Disney visa discount that was released today.


Ooooh, I have the Disney Visa, but I haven't seen this about a room discount. Can you share where you saw it? Promo email or website?


----------



## AndrewC

Very interesting about the Chase discount. I wonder if we'll see Magic Key discounts in the next day or two...


----------



## RoseColored97

Also interested and hoping for one for the general public. We would save $775, which I wasn't expecting so that would be lovely.


----------



## BGinCali

tikimao said:


> I just linked a conference reservation. Copy and paste the confirmation number into the app, in the hotel section. I don't think it happens automatically with conference reservations.....but admittedly, that's just a guess.
> 
> 
> Ooooh, I have the Disney Visa, but I haven't seen this about a room discount. Can you share where you saw it? Promo email or website?


https://disneyland.disney.go.com/offers-discounts/visa-2022-fall-room-offer/details/


----------



## Aurora0427

tikimao said:


> I just linked a conference reservation. Copy and paste the confirmation number into the app, in the hotel section. I don't think it happens automatically with conference reservations.....but admittedly, that's just a guess.
> 
> 
> Ooooh, I have the Disney Visa, but I haven't seen this about a room discount. Can you share where you saw it? Promo email or website?



Disney Rewards sent me an email. It mentioned booking before the offer is open to the general public, so it’s going to open up soon. On the days we wanted, only DTD and pool views were available.


----------



## Aurora0427

tikimao said:


> I just linked a conference reservation. Copy and paste the confirmation number into the app, in the hotel section. I don't think it happens automatically with conference reservations.....but admittedly, that's just a guess.
> 
> 
> Ooooh, I have the Disney Visa, but I haven't seen this about a room discount. Can you share where you saw it? Promo email or website?



Email.

It’s only 15%….. I was hoping for 20% but oh well.


----------



## crazycatlady

Thanks for the help! The app wouldn't  let me link the reservation but I copied and pasted the confirmation into the website and that worked!


----------



## ClaudiaKincaid

So you guys are saying daily housekeeping IS back??? That's what I came here to ask (our trip is 10/2-10/8), and omg ... please confirm! We're pretty tidy, but I can't express how much of a bummer it was coming back from a day in the parks to find unmade beds and full trash cans (in our $800/nt room).


----------



## Malcon10t

ClaudiaKincaid said:


> So you guys are saying daily housekeeping IS back??? That's what I came here to ask (our trip is 10/2-10/8), and omg ... please confirm! We're pretty tidy, but I can't express how much of a bummer it was coming back from a day in the parks to find unmade beds and full trash cans (in our $800/nt room).


Yes, since at least prior to summer.


----------



## lily_belle

ClaudiaKincaid said:


> So you guys are saying daily housekeeping IS back??? That's what I came here to ask (our trip is 10/2-10/8), and omg ... please confirm! We're pretty tidy, but I can't express how much of a bummer it was coming back from a day in the parks to find unmade beds and full trash cans (in our $800/nt room).


I had it every day in a woods view room Sept 8-12.


----------



## heidica

Question for those who have stayed recently - have you received a free poster during your stay? I’m asking because Bret Iwan said at the PNWMM (Disney fan convention held in July in Washington state) that guest of GCH would receive his new National Park series poster with Mickey during a stay at GCH. I’m wondering if that has started yet because we check in Oct 14th.


----------



## Version 6

I was there last week and didn't get a poster.


----------



## evilmommie

heidica said:


> Question for those who have stayed recently - have you received a free poster during your stay? I’m asking because Bret Iwan said at the PNWMM (Disney fan convention held in July in Washington state) that guest of GCH would receive his new National Park series poster with Mickey during a stay at GCH. I’m wondering if that has started yet because we check in Oct 14th.


Oh, how fun! His National Park series is awesome. I'm there a few days after you. My favorite is the Sequoia travel poster. https://cyclopsprintworks.com/products/copy-of-explore-yosemite-by-bret-iwan

Hopefully they will distribute them soon!


----------



## Nonsuch

heidica said:


> Question for those who have stayed recently - have you received a free poster during your stay? I’m asking because Bret Iwan said at the PNWMM (Disney fan convention held in July in Washington state) that guest of GCH would receive his new National Park series poster with Mickey during a stay at GCH. I’m wondering if that has started yet because we check in Oct 14th.


There is an article in the Fall Disney Files (DVC magazine) about Bret Iwan and the art work he created for GCH.
Poster will be given to GCH and VGC guests "while supplies last", but a start date is not listed

A photo from the article (which is not yet posted online):


----------



## limace

I was wondering if anyone had received those yet.


----------



## KPeterso

Nonsuch said:


> There is an article in the Fall Disney Files (DVC magazine) about Bret Iwan and the art work he created for GCH.
> Poster will be given to GCH and VGC guests "while supplies last", but a start date is not listed
> 
> A photo from the article (which is not yet posted online):
> View attachment 709496



Pretty! I hope they still have those when we are there next month! I love it because Pluto is in it and VGC is one of my home resorts and I love it so much!


----------



## twodogs

We just checked out today, and we did not get one.  Maybe they haven’t started offering them yet.

Note:  We stayed 2 nights and when I asked about housekeeping, they said they only offer it every other day.  I will be writing about this yet again on my survey.  This is insane for a room that costs over $1000/night with taxes.  I did get them to bring up extra towels and blankets quickly, but I still think this is disgraceful for a hotel of this price.  I would have pushed for housekeeping daily as I have on prior trips (and received it) but it was only me and DD17 on night one, and then all 4 of us for night 2.

Robes and slippers were back in the rooms, which I was very happy to see!


----------



## Malcon10t

twodogs said:


> We just checked out today, and we did not get one.  Maybe they haven’t started offering them yet.
> 
> Note:  We stayed 2 nights and when I asked about housekeeping, they said they only offer it every other day.  I will be writing about this yet again on my survey.  This is insane for a room that costs over $1000/night with taxes.  I did get them to bring up extra towels and blankets quickly, but I still think this is disgraceful for a hotel of this price.  I would have pushed for housekeeping daily as I have on prior trips (and received it) but it was only me and DD17 on night one, and then all 4 of us for night 2.
> 
> Robes and slippers were back in the rooms, which I was very happy to see!


That is so weird.  We just got home from a 3 night stay at the DLH and we had daily housekeeping.


----------



## twodogs

I think it is inconsistent.  Some people who have stayed at the GCH on these boards recently had daily housekeeping, without asking.  I called down to ask on night one and was told only every other day this weekend.  So I think it depends on who you ask and maybe how crowded the hotel is (though that doesn’t make sense because both GCH and DLH were sold out this weekend, and you had housekeeping).  I just don’t like it that they still are using COVID as an excuse not to have a level of service on par with the room rates.  Again, I could have pushed for it (as I have every other trip since COVID, at both DLR and WDW), and I think they would have done it. But I don’t like having to “push for” housekeeping at $1000/night.  So either I take my money elsewhere, I complain along with enough other people that Disney changes something, or I will have to get ok with pushing for it each stay!


----------



## heidica

Nonsuch said:


> There is an article in the Fall Disney Files (DVC magazine) about Bret Iwan and the art work he created for GCH.
> Poster will be given to GCH and VGC guests "while supplies last", but a start date is not listed
> 
> A photo from the article (which is not yet posted online):
> View attachment 709496


Thanks for the update to my question! Frustrating that the timeline for this is still not known. We check-in on Friday for a 3 night stay. Would be nice if the poster is available. Hopefully since it is now mentioned in the magazine that means they will be giving them out soon.


----------



## tankgirl!

I remember reading once, perhaps a long time ago, that the concierge/club level used to help with planning before guests arrive. I think there was a survey or something? Do they still do that or is my memory wrong? We'll be heading to GCH and staying at Club Level for the first time and celebrating several special occasions, and I wasn't sure if they'd help with festivities and planning. Thanks!


----------



## DizMe

tankgirl! said:


> I remember reading once, perhaps a long time ago, that the concierge/club level used to help with planning before guests arrive. I think there was a survey or something? Do they still do that or is my memory wrong? We'll be heading to GCH and staying at Club Level for the first time and celebrating several special occasions, and I wasn't sure if they'd help with festivities and planning. Thanks!


I don't know about concierge, but I there is no longer a Vacation Planning department. It used to be so helpful! They would make your reservations for you according to your requests and then email you the itinerary to see if it worked for you.

I'm not sure, but I suspect that concierge will help you once you are on site, but I really doubt that they will help you book something before you arrive. I hope I'm wrong about that but I never thought of the folks at the concierge desk as true concierge people since they mainly greet and answer questions. Since the whole booking system has been upended in the last few years, there hasn't been anyone (that I'm aware of) fill the true reservation planning role.


----------



## DLgal

tankgirl! said:


> I remember reading once, perhaps a long time ago, that the concierge/club level used to help with planning before guests arrive. I think there was a survey or something? Do they still do that or is my memory wrong? We'll be heading to GCH and staying at Club Level for the first time and celebrating several special occasions, and I wasn't sure if they'd help with festivities and planning. Thanks!



They don't do that anymore. You also can't contact them ahead of time, or if you can, they don't advertise that. We stayed CL over the summer and had no contact until we went up to the 6th floor desk ourselves and asked if we could check in up there. They used to greet you at the door and escort you up. They don't anymore.


----------



## Tink7474

Can anyone suggest what room type to get? We will be enjoying our first stay there and cant decide what view to book. We know we dont want Standard or Pool View. Any help, suggestions and/or opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## DLgal

Tink7474 said:


> Can anyone suggest what room type to get? We will be enjoying our first stay there and cant decide what view to book. We know we dont want Standard or Pool View. Any help, suggestions and/or opinions are greatly appreciated.



Courtyard View.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Tink7474 said:


> Can anyone suggest what room type to get? We will be enjoying our first stay there and cant decide what view to book. We know we dont want Standard or Pool View. Any help, suggestions and/or opinions are greatly appreciated.


I really like the Woods/Courtyard view. It's especially fun when we get a view of the Monorail tracks and can watch it going by from our balcony!


----------



## gerilyne

Tink7474 said:


> Can anyone suggest what room type to get? We will be enjoying our first stay there and cant decide what view to book. We know we dont want Standard or Pool View. Any help, suggestions and/or opinions are greatly appreciated.


I will join the chorus of woods/courtyard view. We've done everything except standard and for the price this was our favorite.


----------



## DizMe

Tink7474 said:


> Can anyone suggest what room type to get? We will be enjoying our first stay there and cant decide what view to book. We know we dont want Standard or Pool View. Any help, suggestions and/or opinions are greatly appreciated.


Well, for myself, standard at GCH is my preferred booking. I've had every kind of room but for me, I simply want a room near the lobby/elevators. The view isn't good enough from the other tiers to justify the expense for myself. I rarely spend much time in the room. We did enjoy the courtyard view when our kids were little because they liked watching the monorail go by, but it honestly depends on how much time you spend there. I love having a room right off the lobby. Having a room close to elevators is also a key item for me.

It used to be that there were hotel discounts offered during the holidays and the standard rooms often weren't included, so I'd already have a standard room booked and when the discount came out, I'd call and switch to a courtyard room and still save money. I still requested something near an elevator. Last year we got a super cool room on the 4th floor just past the main elevators if you turned to the right. One floor down was the large sitting area where I *think* the concierge desk is. That was awesome, as we had a great get-together there with our friends and exchanged Christmas gifts and had some goodies. I'd love to get that room again this year or the same room one floor down.

One of the worst rooms I ever had was in the DVC wing (we weren't DVC) right in front of Goofy's Sky School or whatever it's called. It was so far away and had a VERY annoying light that swung back and forth from the ride and shone right into our room. 

Good luck!


----------



## DLgal

I have to mention that Standard View is also my favorite, personally. I like the location of them and the view out front is really very nice and peaceful.


----------



## DisneylandFan22

DizMe said:


> Well, for myself, standard at GCH is my preferred booking. I've had every kind of room but for me, I simply want a room near the lobby/elevators. The view isn't good enough from the other tiers to justify the expense for myself. I rarely spend much time in the room. We did enjoy the courtyard view when our kids were little because they liked watching the monorail go by, but it honestly depends on how much time you spend there. I love having a room right off the lobby. Having a room close to elevators is also a key item for me.
> 
> It used to be that there were hotel discounts offered during the holidays and the standard rooms often weren't included, so I'd already have a standard room booked and when the discount came out, I'd call and switch to a courtyard room and still save money. I still requested something near an elevator. Last year we got a super cool room on the 4th floor just past the main elevators if you turned to the right. One floor down was the large sitting area where I *think* the concierge desk is. That was awesome, as we had a great get-together there with our friends and exchanged Christmas gifts and had some goodies. I'd love to get that room again this year or the same room one floor down.
> 
> One of the worst rooms I ever had was in the DVC wing (we weren't DVC) right in front of Goofy's Sky School or whatever it's called. It was so far away and had a VERY annoying light that swung back and forth from the ride and shone right into our room.
> 
> Good luck!


Yes, we recently stayed on the third floor right across from that concierge desk. Great seating area and very convenient to the stairs/elevator.


----------



## julesann

I can't find my email from Disney confirming my stay at the GCH.  I have it linked on my Disney account so I can see it on my phone, but I want the actual email to find my remaining balance, etc.  

What Disney email address does the confirmation have?  It was made through the Dapper Day link in case that makes it a different address?  I am hoping to search and find it that way.  Thank you.  I feel like a goof.


----------



## drenha

My confirmation came from dlr.guest.mail@disneyonline.com.

Just booked our first trip to GCH - 2 bedroom suite! I'll be traveling with another (unrelated) adult and 5 children. I called to see if I could request the layout with 4 queen beds and the daybed (we want all 5 kids sleeping in 1 bedroom, and we each want our own bed). Unsurprisingly they said they couldn't guarantee that since we're only a party of 7, but they would put the request in. I really don't want to use the sofa bed in the living room - I want to have that space for breakfasts/hanging out.

I'm hesitant to put a bunch of fake kids on my reservation to guarantee the larger room. Curious to hear what kind of success other folks have had with room requests.


----------



## limace

I am not sure how many rooms have that configuration? I imagine it’s a matter of who else is staying then-if someone else has a stay that starts before yours and makes the same request, for instance.


----------



## evilmommie

A few pics from our recent CL level stay at GCH.



Cutest little coloring book & crayons for kids at Valet.


----------



## DisneyElite4

evilmommie said:


> A few pics from our recent CL level stay at GCH.View attachment 712190
> 
> View attachment 712191
> 
> Cutest little coloring book & crayons for kids at Valet.
> 
> View attachment 712197View attachment 712241


Love that little coloring book! I have two children who would be all about that - was it for all guests, or just those staying Concierge?


----------



## Nonsuch

evilmommie said:


> Cutest little coloring book & crayons for kids at Valet.
> 
> View attachment 712197


6 year old in our party will like that (I want one too)


----------



## evilmommie

DisneyElite4 said:


> Love that little coloring book! I have two children who would be all about that - was it for all guests, or just those staying Concierge?





Nonsuch said:


> 6 year old in our party will like that (I want one too)


These were at valet window outside the entrance. I’d ask the front desk or concierge when you are staying at the GCH. They are really well done and come with a little pack of crayons.


----------



## SeaDis

julesann said:


> I can't find my email from Disney confirming my stay at the GCH.  I have it linked on my Disney account so I can see it on my phone, but I want the actual email to find my remaining balance, etc.
> 
> What Disney email address does the confirmation have?  It was made through the Dapper Day link in case that makes it a different address?  I am hoping to search and find it that way.  Thank you.  I feel like a goof.


The last time we had a Dapper Day room, it came from:  Disneyland® Resort Reservations <groupcampaigns@pkghlrss.com>

You might also search for "Passkey" which was the room block software they use/used.  This was a couple years ago, maybe someone has more recent.


----------



## DizMe

julesann said:


> I can't find my email from Disney confirming my stay at the GCH.  I have it linked on my Disney account so I can see it on my phone, but I want the actual email to find my remaining balance, etc.
> 
> What Disney email address does the confirmation have?  It was made through the Dapper Day link in case that makes it a different address?  I am hoping to search and find it that way.  Thank you.  I feel like a goof.


My last DD email came from info@cvent.com. 714-520-5005 was the phone number on the email. This was for fall 2021.


----------



## chrisaman

In our DVC room when we got there


----------



## crazycatlady

I love that! I hope they are still giving those away when we get there in a week!


----------



## KPeterso

chrisaman said:


> In our DVC room when we got there
> View attachment 713117



yay! hope we get one when we check in on 11/15.


----------



## RoseColored97

The prints are only being given to DVC members, just as a heads up.


----------



## bluecruiser

RoseColored97 said:


> The prints are only being given to DVC members, just as a heads up.


This doesn't match what the latest issue of Disney Files says in the article titled Grand Mousterpiece. The article discusses the print, which was designed by Disney Fine Artist (and current official voice of Mickey Mouse) Bret Iwan.

"Bret's take-home work of art will await Members and guests soon in all accommodations at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa, including its Disney Vacation Club Villas, while supplies last."


----------



## bookbabe626

RoseColored97 said:


> The prints are only being given to DVC members, just as a heads up.



Nope, there was one in our regular room when we checked in on Saturday, and we are not DVC members, paid cash direct to disney for the room.


----------



## RoseColored97

bluecruiser said:


> This doesn't match what the latest issue of Disney Files says in the article titled Grand Mousterpiece. The article discusses the print, which was designed by Disney Fine Artist (and current official voice of Mickey Mouse) Bret Iwan.
> 
> "Bret's take-home work of art will await Members and guests soon in all accommodations at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa, including its Disney Vacation Club Villas, while supplies last."





bookbabe626 said:


> Nope, there was one in our regular room when we checked in on Saturday, and we are not DVC members, paid cash direct to disney for the room.


Maybe it's luck of the draw. I went up to the registration desk and asked two CMs and they both said they are only for DVC and there were no extra for regular guests. One even went to the back to ask, so that's interesting.

For reference, we stayed Woods-Courtyard and it wasn't in the room at check-in. I saw the post here and went to ask in the morning, then asked again in the evening. Or maybe they already ran out?


----------



## Living42Day

bookbabe626 said:


> Nope, there was one in our regular room when we checked in on Saturday, and we are not DVC members, paid cash direct to disney for the room.


Yes.

I checked in today and it was not in the room. I called down to guest services to inquire and they said it is only for Disney Vacation Club members and their guests. We have a vacation package booked directly through Disneyland.com. Club level premium view.


----------



## Living42Day

RoseColored97 said:


> The prints are only being given to DVC members, just as a heads up.


I was told the same.


----------



## bookbabe626

RoseColored97 said:


> Maybe it's luck of the draw. I went up to the registration desk and asked two CMs and they both said they are only for DVC and there were no extra for regular guests. One even went to the back to ask, so that's interesting.
> 
> For reference, we stayed Woods-Courtyard and it wasn't in the room at check-in. I saw the post here and went to ask in the morning, then asked again in the evening. Or maybe they already ran out?





Living42Day said:


> Yes.
> 
> I checked in today and it was not in the room. I called down to guest services to inquire and they said it is only for Disney Vacation Club members and their guests. We have a vacation package booked directly through Disneyland.com. Club level premium view.





Living42Day said:


> I was told the same.



That’s so weird.  We are not DVC, although I’d like to be, and we booked a regular standard room for cash, not even a view let alone CL.  And I got a print.  Just lucky, I guess?


----------



## bookbabe626

As an un-print-related comment, our standard view 2Q room was on the second floor above the Napa Rose section, overlooking the “pebble beach” roof, and it was such a fabulous location I’d happily request it for a future trip.  A few doors down the hall from the elevators and laundry.  A quick walk past Storytellers and through the lobby to the DL entrance hallway, and an even quicker walk to the CA entrance, the pool and the quick service restaurant.  Great location, and not the worst view we’ve ever had.  The room was a definite win.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

bookbabe626 said:


> As an un-print-related comment, our standard view 2Q room was on the second floor above the Napa Rose section, overlooking the “pebble beach” roof, and it was such a fabulous location I’d happily request it for a future trip.  A few doors down the hall from the elevators and laundry.  A quick walk past Storytellers and through the lobby to the DL entrance hallway, and an even quicker walk to the CA entrance, the pool and the quick service restaurant.  Great location, and not the worst view we’ve ever had.  The room was a definite win.


I’d love to see a photo of the view if you took one!


----------



## bookbabe626

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I’d love to see a photo of the view if you took one!



Just this one, looking to the right towards Storytellers.  Looking to the left you could see a tree, a glimpse of pool and more roof.


----------



## evilmommie

I don’t remember seeing this Christmas cookie mug last year of GCH. (It has a pocket on the back) So cute. It was in Acorns yesterday.


----------



## DizMe

evilmommie said:


> I don’t remember seeing this Christmas cookie mug last year of GCH. (It has a pocket on the back) So cute. It was in Acorns yesterday.


Oh, I love it!! That's so cute! I'll have to get one of those if they still have them when I go


----------



## Dr.Mrs.ScroogeMcDuck

bookbabe626 said:


> Nope, there was one in our regular room when we checked in on Saturday, and we are not DVC members, paid cash direct to disney





chrisaman said:


> In our DVC room when we got there
> View attachment 713117


Checked in yesterday. Standard room not club level. This was in the room when we arrived.


----------



## DizMe

Dr.Mrs.ScroogeMcDuck said:


> Checked in yesterday. Standard room not club level. This was in the room when we arrived.


I hope I can get one!! We will be there in a few weeks.


----------



## bluecruiser

Checked in last Wednesday, in a DVC 1 bedroom. No print.

No one has entered the room at all since I checked in. I called the front desk on day 4 to tell them I don't want any service this trip (DVC normally gets service every 4 days). So I doubt I'll get a print. Not pushing the issue because I don' t need another DVC print.


----------



## DizMe

bluecruiser said:


> Checked in last Wednesday, in a DVC 1 bedroom. No print.
> 
> No one has entered the room at all since I checked in. I called the front desk on day 4 to tell them I don't want any service this trip (DVC normally gets service every 4 days). So I doubt I'll get a print. Not pushing the issue because I don' t need another DVC print.


Maybe if you did get one, though, you could pass it along to another DISer (I'm not asking for it, just to be clear).


----------



## farmfresh2

Living42Day said:


> Yes.
> 
> I checked in today and it was not in the room. I called down to guest services to inquire and they said it is only for Disney Vacation Club members and their guests. We have a vacation package booked directly through Disneyland.com. Club level premium view.


We are not DVC and there was print in our room (partial view). So does seem to be pretty random.


----------



## bluecruiser

bluecruiser said:


> Checked in last Wednesday, in a DVC 1 bedroom. No print.
> 
> No one has entered the room at all since I checked in. I called the front desk on day 4 to tell them I don't want any service this trip (DVC normally gets service every 4 days). So I doubt I'll get a print. Not pushing the issue because I don' t need another DVC print.


Update - I stopped by the DVC office (next to the fitness room) today to ask about the print. They confirmed that everyone is supposed to get a print - both hotel and DVC guests.  I got a print from them since I mentioned none was left in my room. Apparently housekeeping has been inconsistent in placing the prints in rooms (which we already know from earlier posts).


----------



## whoever

If it's fall, I WILL ALWAYS stay at the GCH.  DLH is for the summer months.


----------



## jcatron243

We will be staying at the GCH next week.   I’ve read that they have keurigs in all rooms. We are traveling with 3 adults and two 17yo. Will we be able to get coffee pods for all of us, or should we bring our own.


----------



## DLgal

jcatron243 said:


> We will be staying at the GCH next week.   I’ve read that they have keurigs in all rooms. We are traveling with 3 adults and two 17yo. Will we be able to get coffee pods for all of us, or should we bring our own.



They will give you 2 regular, 2 decaf and 2 tea k cups. You can ask the housekeepers out in the hallways for more and they will hand them to you. OR, just bring your own. It's not great coffee.


----------



## KPeterso

bluecruiser said:


> Update - I stopped by the DVC office (next to the fitness room) today to ask about the print. They confirmed that everyone is supposed to get a print - both hotel and DVC guests.  I got a print from them since I mentioned none was left in my room. Apparently housekeeping has been inconsistent in placing the prints in rooms (which we already know from earlier posts).



Our room at vgc did not have a print either. I asked at the front desk and the cast member knew nothing about them. But she made a few calls to get some information. She found out on the hotel side they are left in rooms that have celebrations listed. And for Dvc to head to the Dvc office and they will give us one. Wanted to get members to stop in (probably to gauge interest in adding on). So I also got mine from the Dvc office.


----------



## limace

We had the print in both our rooms-DVC-yesterday.


----------



## jcatron243

How early should we plan on leaving the hotel to line up at the gates for early entry.  I assume there is security leaving through the downtown Disney Exit.


----------



## DisneylandFan22

jcatron243 said:


> How early should we plan on leaving the hotel to line up at the gates for early entry.  I assume there is security leaving through the downtown Disney Exit.


If you don’t have any bags to check you can bypass the line and not have to worry about lining up as early.


----------



## bluecruiser

When I was there last week, I left my room a little before 7:00 am in order to get to the security line by 7:00. Both security lines looked quite long (DTD for Disneyland and entry by Napa Rose for DCA).

The DTD line moved nicely and I was into DTD and then through DL entry around 7:30am.

The other security line from the hotel for DCA opened a bit later, but from there you go directly into the park unlike having to go through DTD to get to the DL entry. I was into the park a little before 7:30.


----------



## EEva

Hi! I have a few questions about the new DCA entrance by Corn Dog Castle. 
I read on the early entry thread that this entry is a great option for early entry, especially those staying in DVC rooms. So I assume this is not just for PPH hotel guests?

Does anyone know if this entrance/exit is open during all park hours? Or is it just at certain times?

The post also said they used the stairwell and exit by room x520. Does anyone know if this an exit only door? Or can you get back into the hotel this way? Or would one have to walk around to the front of the hotel if using this as an exit from the park? 

TIA!


----------



## Nonsuch

EEva said:


> ...The post also said they used the stairwell and exit by room x520. Does anyone know if this an exit only door? Or can you get back into the hotel this way?


The stairwell is configured for use as an emergency exit.  Enter on any floor and the only way out is to the outside on the ground floor.
The stairwell cannot be used to go from 3 to 4 (ask me how I know ).

There is an entrance to the GCH near the barbecues, very close.


----------



## nalabear

Nonsuch said:


> The stairwell is configured for use as an emergency exit.  Enter on any floor and the only way out is to the outside on the ground floor.
> The stairwell cannot be used to go from 3 to 4 (ask me how I know ).
> 
> There is an entrance to the GCH near the barbecues, very close.


Exactly.  We exit out the stairway and it empties right by the entrance to DCA.   Upon return, we walk down to the BBQ area enter by the Laundry and hang a right to the elevators.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Has anyone stayed in a Downtown Disney view room this holiday season? I didn’t put in a request for any particular location/floor and am now second guessing myself. We will be there over NYE and will likely try to watch the New Year’s Eve fireworks from our balcony. But we also really enjoy the ambience of people watching and listening to the music from our balcony and with all the Christmas decorations, I am now wondering if anyone stayed and had a view they loved?


----------



## AC7179

I thought we would love a DTD view and we really didn't. It was over DTD, but overlooking the tram area, so nothing really exciting. It wasn't terrible, but wasn't what I had imagined, either.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

AC7179 said:


> I thought we would love a DTD view and we really didn't. It was over DTD, but overlooking the tram area, so nothing really exciting. It wasn't terrible, but wasn't what I had imagined, either.


Thanks for your input. That’s helpful. I think I am going to request a room on the west wing rather than the eastern end by the trams. We actually enjoy watching the hustle and bustle down below near the restaurants and shops.


----------



## Pluto468

Where are the club rooms at the Grand? Do they have balconies?

How is the club there compared to the one at DLH? Food, hours, seating area, etc? How late can you use the club on check-out day?

Thanks!


----------



## twodogs

Pluto468 said:


> Where are the club rooms at the Grand? Do they have balconies?
> 
> How is the club there compared to the one at DLH? Food, hours, seating area, etc? How late can you use the club on check-out day?
> 
> Thanks!


Most on the 6th floor where the concierge lounge is located.  Others will have to answer the other questions.  I have only stayed CL at the GCH so can't comment on the comparison to DLH.

From the Disney website:
Includes All Room Amenities, Plus​
Afternoon tea from 12:00 PM to 3:00 PM
Personal assistance from the Concierge Staff
Continental breakfast from 6:30 AM to 11:00 AM
View fireworks from The Veranda (no soundtrack during special ticket events)
Cookies and desserts from 8:00 PM to 10:00 PM
Wine and cheese reception from 4:00 PM to 7:00 PM
Exclusive access to The Veranda


----------



## Pluto468

twodogs said:


> Most on the 6th floor where the concierge lounge is located.  Others will have to answer the other questions.  I have only stayed CL at the GCH so can't comment on the comparison to DLH.
> 
> From the Disney website:
> Includes All Room Amenities, Plus​
> Afternoon tea from 12:00 PM to 3:00 PM
> Personal assistance from the Concierge Staff
> Continental breakfast from 6:30 AM to 11:00 AM
> View fireworks from The Veranda (no soundtrack during special ticket events)
> Cookies and desserts from 8:00 PM to 10:00 PM
> Wine and cheese reception from 4:00 PM to 7:00 PM
> Exclusive access to The Veranda


Thanks!


----------



## AZMermaid

Wow! We just got back and the new DCA entrance is a game changer for the DVC wing! My husband ran our Candy Canes to the room while my kids went on the swings and was back as the were exiting!

The DTD security line was about 50 people long at 6:40 and I’d guess 200 people long by 7:00. They started letting people through right at 7. People from that entrance were the first to the esplanade both days we went that way. We were able to find a turnstile to be first at both days. The third day we used the new entrance, got there at 7:10 and were about 50th in line. It started moving at 7:20 and we were held just inside the park until 7:30.


----------



## nalabear

Yeah, it's like a private entrance for VGC DVC.  Very fast in/out to DCA.  We loved it during Oogie Boogie to drop off goods and get back into DCA quickly.   Looking forward to quick exit after WOC next visit.


----------



## Mr. Mike

AZMermaid said:


> We just got back and the new DCA entrance is a game changer for the DVC wing!



There's a new entrance to DCA in GCH? This is addition the previous one? (So now there's 2 entrances?) Where is it located?


----------



## AZMermaid

Mr. Mike said:


> There's a new entrance to DCA in GCH? This is addition the previous one? (So now there's 2 entrances?) Where is it located?


It enters the park by the Corn Dog Castle. Officially it is for Paradise Pier (Pixar pier?) guests, but no one blinked at us using it even during EE. We did have to show our key or phone everytime. The easiest to find entrance/exit to the hotel is by the grills and laundry.


----------



## Mr. Mike

AZMermaid said:


> It enters the park by the Corn Dog Castle. Officially it is for Paradise Pier (Pixar pier?) guests, but no one blinked at us using it even during EE. We did have to show our key or phone everytime. The easiest to find entrance/exit to the hotel is by the grills and laundry.


Thanks very much.


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

Mr. Mike said:


> There's a new entrance to DCA in GCH? This is addition the previous one? (So now there's 2 entrances?) Where is it located?


Yes. It’s near the DVC wing by the outdoor grills. You enter the park to Corn Dog Castle inside DCA.


----------

